# Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official thread | Important notice, READ OP!



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official thread*




Ok guys, I asked for this thread to be deleted, as you know, your post count will drop dramatically, you can start a new thread afterwards. Maybe you think I'm crazy but I'm only being rational, this thread is like a useless chat log, and my guess that it's taking a lot of server space, so before acting all emo, THINK!

Sorry about this, but I can't take responsibility of this thread anymore, it is going seriously out of control, I mean every single rule was broken in this thread, and who to blame?

Cheers
Husam

P.S: No, I'm not high/drunk/under pressure from admins or mods


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family | Missing jeallen0, sakai4eva & more *

*Members:*

*Don: *twitch153

_Special Position:_ *On Top:* TheRomMistress

*Consigliere: *Husam666

_Special Position: _*Consigliere Assistant: *BabyDoll25

*Capo Bastone: *Macarony Max

_Special Position: _*El M1: *T.C.P

*Contabile: *Coldskiesfullofblue

*Caporegimes: *
1. souljaboy	 2. htc fan89	 3. Smartenup	 4. !Panda 	 5. jeallen0

_Special Position: _*Cook: *sakai4eva

_Special Position: _*Director of Curry Goat preparation: * PurpleDramaLlama

_Special position:_ *head gearhead/car thief: *watt9493

_Special Position: _*Cleaner: * Dexter93

_Special Position: _*Hookah King: *davidrules7778

_Special Position: _*The Princess: *Shaniqua Evens

*Sgarrista: *jersey_609

*Piciotto: *
michaelg117 /// JimJam707 /// twiz0r /// vbetts(Llamanator) /// Ezellular /// Skellyyy /// idavid /// deliriousDroid /// m1l4droid /// Rinzo​More to be added soon


----------



## htc fan89 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is the don twitch? 
I would like to become a mafioso


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 27, 2011)

ill join but ull have to give me a satisfying , uber high position in the food chain , and lots of minions i can boss around


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> ill join but ull have to give me a satisfying , uber high position in the food chain , and lots of minions i can boss around

Click to collapse



you can be a Caporegime (lieutenant)

more info http://www.fanabala.com/Mafia_Ranks.html


----------



## htc fan89 (Jan 27, 2011)

So, Am I in and when do we start our racketeering operation?


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha edited.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

you are in check 2nd post


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can be a Caporegime (lieutenant)
> 
> more info http://www.fanabala.com/Mafia_Ranks.html

Click to collapse



nice , took it

also :

*we need moar foot soldiers* , like , an army !!! the Dons wont go to war their job is to sit in the cafe' occasionally hit up som1 with a bat


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> nice , took it
> 
> also :
> 
> *we need moar foot soldiers* , like , an army !!! the Dons wont go to war their job is to sit in the cafe' occasionally hit up som1 with a bat

Click to collapse



we are still recruiting people

dont forget to add the logo as your avatar or in your sig


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 27, 2011)

sweet M1... Ill do the dirty work


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sweet M1... Ill do the dirty work

Click to collapse



Can I be the cook? I can do mean Italian dishes, if ya know whata mean?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Can I be the cook? I can do mean Italian dishes, if ya know whata mean?

Click to collapse



are you sure you dont anything cooler than a cook?


----------



## htc fan89 (Jan 27, 2011)

What's the signature that we have to add? is it the Quote that's in your signature? What's the avatar?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> What's the signature that we have to add? is it the Quote that's in your signature? What's the avatar?

Click to collapse



just add the smaller photo in the first post in your sig or as your avatar, whatever you like


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you sure you dont anything cooler than a cook?

Click to collapse



Ahahahaha... you actually thought that cooks cook?

See the knife? The hot ovens? I'm actually the chief interrogator/cleanup mojo/money launderer 

They walk into my kitchens, but never walk out. Or at least, never walk out straight and narrow, if ya know what I mean. And these generous people always leave souvenirs lying around... a testicle here, a finger there...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ahahahaha... you actually thought that cooks cook?
> 
> See the knife? The hot ovens? I'm actually the chief interrogator/cleanup mojo/money launderer
> 
> They walk into my kitchens, but never walk out. Or at least, never walk out straight and narrow, if ya know what I mean. And these generous people always leave souvenirs lying around... a testicle here, a finger there...

Click to collapse



HAHAHA lol

the don accepts you as a cook, but you have to make us tea 
creepy guy


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ahahahaha... you actually thought that cooks cook?
> 
> See the knife? The hot ovens? I'm actually the chief interrogator/cleanup mojo/money launderer
> 
> They walk into my kitchens, but never walk out. Or at least, never walk out straight and narrow, if ya know what I mean. And these generous people always leave souvenirs lying around... a testicle here, a finger there...

Click to collapse



I like the way you think  But you should also make tea for us too.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

*ATTN ALL Ex-Llamas:*
Please remove any llama leftovers eg.avatar/sig...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like the way you think  But you should also make tea for us too.

Click to collapse



Here's some "pulled tea" from Malaysia. 



			
				sakai4eva said:
			
		

> Garcon! Get these gentlemen some tea. AND KEEP YOU FINGERS OFF THE WAITRESS YOU PRICK!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

thx for the tea 

I'm off to bed now, good night/morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx for the tea
> 
> I'm off to bed now, good night/morning

Click to collapse



Wait... before you go... how the h3ck did you put the picture in the sig? I seem to have been confounded yet again by HTML...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait... before you go... how the h3ck did you put the picture in the sig? I seem to have been confounded yet again by HTML...

Click to collapse



just put [IMG ]http://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=2862&pictureid=10165[/IMG]

without space after the first G]


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just put [IMG ]http://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=2862&pictureid=10165[/IMG]
> 
> without space after the first G]

Click to collapse



Grazie, husam, grazie


----------



## jaszek (Jan 27, 2011)

I see we have defeated the llamas. The fact that their leader abandoned them is bad enough though.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

jaszek said:


> I see we have defeated the llamas. The fact that their leader abandoned them is bad enough though.

Click to collapse



Yeah! As a celebration of this conquest, I'm joining the Mafia.


----------



## jaszek (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah! As a celebration of this conquest, I'm joining the Mafia.

Click to collapse



Traitor!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Traitor!!!!!

Click to collapse



I betrayed nothing. We were against the llamas, and now I must stick with la mia famiglia.

Join us. I'll make you my made man.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 27, 2011)

thats what she said


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Grazie, husam, grazie

Click to collapse



Learn your italian my friend, it sounds like grazie but it's actually gratise  Listen to me, my last name is Franchini haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Learn your italian my friend, it sounds like grazie but it's actually gratise  Listen to me, my last name is Franchini haha

Click to collapse



I stand by grazi:

http://translate.google.com.my/translate_t?q=thank+you&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wT#


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I stand by grazi:
> 
> http://translate.google.com.my/translate_t?q=thank+you&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wT#

Click to collapse



Well it depends, Sicilian is different from italian in some aspects I believe.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using XDApp.


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 27, 2011)

I tried joining team llama before but I would now like to joins glitch sviluppartori di banane!

sent from my ultimate device of evil awesomeness that will kick your butt and make my bacon at the same time


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well it depends, Sicilian is different from italian in some aspects I believe.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Hmm... this website says the same thing too:
http://users.elite.net/runner/jennifers/thankyou.htm

I suppose it could be localization?


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... this website says the same thing too:
> http://users.elite.net/runner/jennifers/thankyou.htm
> 
> I suppose it could be localization?

Click to collapse



Well I could be wrong. It's just what I learned it to be, but that doesn't mean it is correct.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using XDApp.


----------



## jersey_609 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Edit*

Will do thanks


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

jersey_609 said:


> I would like to join as well

Click to collapse



To avoid clutter anyone who wants to join please pm Husam666 asking. If he decides you are fit to join he will update the first post.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah, well... us Italian impostors 

All I know is spaghetti, lasagna, pizza!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ah, well... us Italian impostors
> 
> All I know is spaghetti, lasagna, pizza!

Click to collapse



Speak for yourself  haha I love italian food, did you know calamari is actually in the italian diet too? So good.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Speak for yourself  haha I love italian food, did you know calamari is actually in the italian diet too? So good.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using XDApp.

Click to collapse



It is one of the few European countries in which I won't starve to death in 

Yay for Italian food!


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 27, 2011)

only positions we have open now are car hijackers/repairmen , gun specialists , and meatshields 

get em while they last!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> only positions we have open now are car hijackers/repairmen , gun specialists , and meatshields
> 
> get em while they last!!!!!!

Click to collapse



That and sous-chef, kitchen hand, person-holding-my-coat-while-I-do-other-stuff, and the restaurant garcon.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 27, 2011)

The Feds, (mods), should RICO your asses! 

Does this mean that Llamas are extinct now?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The Feds, (mods), should RICO your asses!
> 
> Does this mean that Llamas are extinct now?

Click to collapse



The llamas are dead. Long live the mafia (until I find a new fad)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The Feds, (mods), should RICO your asses!
> 
> Does this mean that Llamas are extinct now?

Click to collapse



So do you want in?

and not yet they are endangered


----------



## Dirk (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> So do you want in?
> 
> and not yet they are endangered

Click to collapse



I'm not really a joiner, but thanks just the same. I'm more of a stand on the sidelines pointing and heckling type 

They were endangered until i got the last few of 'em. I've run out of wall space for my 'trophies' although the Llama skin merchandise is flying off the shelves!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The Feds, (mods), should RICO your asses!

Click to collapse



And that's a fact


----------



## ThatDude1 (Jan 27, 2011)

He wont do it. He's to scared of el macho prieto 


Mr. Clown said:


> And that's a fact

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> And that's a fact

Click to collapse



We'll give you 10 thanks to keep the heat down


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally. A place where I can smoke cigarettes and get some use out of my chainsaw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Jan 27, 2011)

Can I join?
RIP Llamas ;_;


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Can I join?
> RIP Llamas ;_;

Click to collapse



yup you can


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 27, 2011)

Penso che sia una idea decente, ma sono sicuro che gli altri si stancheranno di traduzione o saremo tutti imparare l'italiano nel processo.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sono d'accordo  con M_T_M, i messaggi e l'interazione tra i membri della famiglia devono essere codificati in lingua italiana in modo che le persone  coinvolte  non devono fare lo sforzo di decodificare  e leggere messaggi. Vorrei una posizione nella famiglia, ma io sono più di un tipo di collegamento politico. Detto questo, ho anche la capacità di spaccare la faccia. Io credo che a tempo debito, posso diventare un elemento importante.


----------



## jaszek (Jan 27, 2011)

Wy sobie piszecie po Włosku to ja wam napisze po Polsku. Zobaczymy ile ludzi zrozumie.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Da quello che vedo la nuova moda è quella di far parte di Cosa Nostra. Questo è interessante. Qual è la prossima, diventerà il Husammites?
> 
> Una cosa mi sento di raccomandare, è quello di rendere la lingua italiana del messaggio, solo per farlo sembrare più attraente per il vostro gruppo target demografico, qualunque essa sia.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Penso che sia una idea decente, ma sono sicuro che gli altri si stancheranno di traduzione o saremo tutti imparare l'italiano nel processo.

Click to collapse





jeallen0 said:


> Sono d'accordo  con M_T_M, i messaggi e l'interazione tra i membri della famiglia devono essere codificati in lingua italiana in modo che le persone  coinvolte  non devono fare lo sforzo di decodificare  e leggere messaggi. Vorrei una posizione nella famiglia, ma io sono più di un tipo di collegamento politico. Detto questo, ho anche la capacità di spaccare la faccia. Io credo che a tempo debito, posso diventare un elemento importante.

Click to collapse





jaszek said:


> Wy sobie piszecie po Włosku to ja wam napisze po Polsku. Zobaczymy ile ludzi zrozumie.

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Si prega di astenersi dal pubblicare in un'altra lingua italiana ..... ma Cosa Nostra è da questo paese, se non mi sbaglio.

Click to collapse



Wow, Google Translate overload. There's smoke pouring from my computer case!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Da quello che vedo la nuova moda è quella di far parte di Cosa Nostra. Questo è interessante. Qual è la prossima, diventerà il Husammites?
> 
> Una cosa mi sento di raccomandare, è quello di rendere la lingua italiana del messaggio, solo per farlo sembrare più attraente per il vostro gruppo target demografico, qualunque essa sia.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Due cose buddy M_T_M.

Uno, Husam non è iniziato

Due, non è chiamato Cosa Nostra, leggere il nome e lo si dovrebbe capire haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

jeallen0 said:


> Sono d'accordo  con M_T_M, i messaggi e l'interazione tra i membri della famiglia devono essere codificati in lingua italiana in modo che le persone  coinvolte  non devono fare lo sforzo di decodificare  e leggere messaggi. Vorrei una posizione nella famiglia, ma io sono più di un tipo di collegamento politico. Detto questo, ho anche la capacità di spaccare la faccia. Io credo che a tempo debito, posso diventare un elemento importante.

Click to collapse



È possibile partecipare, farete un buon capo


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 27, 2011)

Grazie, sono felice di essere in questa posizione.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

jeallen0 said:


> Grazie, sono felice di essere in questa posizione.

Click to collapse



GIF che fa paura  xD


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> GIF che fa paura  xD

Click to collapse



non è che male c'è? lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

jeallen0 said:


> non è che male c'è? lol

Click to collapse



La tua foto spaventa a morte di me!

Damn asiatico pubblicità!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 27, 2011)

no more llama 

So what does this mean??  (The name)


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pensi che sia giunto il momento Husam?


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> no more llama
> 
> So what does this mean??  (The name)

Click to collapse



What does our name mean?  

It is Italian for The Developers of Bananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What does our name mean?
> 
> It is Italian for The Developers of Bananas

Click to collapse



Oh awesome  And my position.. What does that mean


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh awesome  And my position.. What does that mean

Click to collapse



Your position means...look it up on the internet  No! IT MEANS SET UP THAT DEDICATED SERVER! xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, Tomrow  Pinky promise 



Edit: ooohh... Mafia boss xD I think


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay  Tomrow  Pinky promise

Click to collapse



Okay grazzie  I'll be doing my chemistry lab so I'll be busy, if you have any questions just pm me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 27, 2011)

okay Thanks


----------



## twiz0r (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow I'm in!!!!!

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Wow I'm in!!!!!
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Make sure to edit your signature


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Make sure to edit your signature

Click to collapse



If you need some chemistry help, I think I can "cook" something up. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> If you need some chemistry help, I think I can "cook" something up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey were on skype feel free to join


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> If you need some chemistry help, I think I can "cook" something up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



As a matter of fact, I do. Mind if I pm you some questions?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> As a matter of fact, I do. Mind if I pm you some questions?

Click to collapse



Ill get on skype

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Ill get on skype
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Gentlemen... you want the farking cops on our tails? Stop talkin' freakin' Italiano and start speakin' some freakin' English for God's sake. Tua madre è grassa, idioti, etc.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gentlemen... you want the farking cops on our tails? Stop talkin' freakin' Italiano and start speakin' some freakin' English for God's sake. Tua madre è grassa, idioti, etc.

Click to collapse



Hahaha Agreed but it was a pretty fun thing to do  You can't disagree with that.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hahaha Agreed but it was a pretty fun thing to do  You can't disagree with that.

Click to collapse



Haha... Google translate had to flex its muscles a bit


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Haha... Google translate had to flex its muscles a bit

Click to collapse



True that, I kind of enjoyed the italian thing  

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 28, 2011)

Chi è il don?

i poliziotti possono baciare il mio culo


----------



## Dirk (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gentlemen... you want the farking cops on our tails? Stop talkin' freakin' Italiano and start speakin' some freakin' English for God's sake. Tua madre è grassa, idioti, etc.

Click to collapse



I have it on good authority that a mole has already infiltrated your group and is gathering evidence as we speak!

For some reason the FEDS have given the mole a codename..'Llama'.

Watch your backs


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I have it on good authority that a mole has already infiltrated your group and is gathering evidence as we speak!
> 
> For some reason the FEDS have given the mole a codename..'Llama'.
> 
> Watch your backs

Click to collapse



there's nothing a few thanks cant do


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there's nothing a few thanks cant do

Click to collapse



Sounds like I may be "cooking" this evening. Only problem is its hard sometimes to get all the buckshot out of the meat. Sorry in advance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Sounds like I may be "cooking" this evening. Only problem is its hard sometimes to get all the buckshot out of the meat. Sorry in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It can be forgiven, just give me the teeth! I want a nice necklace haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Sounds like I may be "cooking" this evening. Only problem is its hard sometimes to get all the buckshot out of the meat. Sorry in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



We'll put up with that, but it's sakai's job to cook for us, which reminds me, where is my goddamned tea!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> We'll put up with that, but it's sakai's job to cook for us, which reminds me, where is my goddamned tea!

Click to collapse



This was 2 posts above the 2nd page, why isnt anyone bumping!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> This was 2 posts above the 2nd page, why isnt anyone bumping!

Click to collapse








Here you go. 

And here's the llama steak:


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in. Off to change my avatar. I'll be back...


----------



## twiz0r (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay I'm part of the fam 

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm in. Off to change my avatar. I'll be back...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I am having avatar issues. (And yes, I need a tissue for my issue) it (xda website) keeps telling me either wrong file extension when I try to use the new avatar or file upload failed :-( 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Unfortunately I am having avatar issues. (And yes, I need a tissue for my issue) it (xda website) keeps telling me either wrong file extension when I try to use the new avatar or file upload failed :-(
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Ok, I added a Tiny Pic link on the first post, it should work now


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ok, I added a Tiny Pic link on the first post, it should work now

Click to collapse



Check, boss. Bump 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Check, boss. Bump
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Check again, he's not the boss 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Check again, he's not the boss
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



No, he is not. However I am his assistant so he IS my boss. Check again yourself ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, he is not. However I am his assistant so he IS my boss. Check again yourself ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



I have no need to do that haha  Husam, already informed me.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have no need to do that haha  Husam, already informed me.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



Face it, she got you hard in there


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Face it, she got you hard in there

Click to collapse



Don't start  I'll kill you haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Bump. •♦♠• 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't start  I'll kill you haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



Fine I'll Behave


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Fine I'll Behave

Click to collapse



That's right.... Haha You wifi stealer! 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's right.... Haha You wifi stealer!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



you gotta see the wifi adapter outside haha, a green blinking light in the dark lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you gotta see the wifi adapter outside haha, a green blinking light in the dark lol

Click to collapse



Ooh. Spooky. ;-) ♠

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bump^^^^^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## htc fan89 (Jan 29, 2011)

Who wants to sleep with the fishes?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> Who wants to sleep with the fishes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



this is not how it works!!

you kill someone, and send a fish to his boss, thats how they know that he's sleeping with the fishes


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this is not how it works!!
> 
> you kill someone, and send a fish to his boss, thats how they know that he's sleeping with the fishes

Click to collapse



=-O 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> =-O
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



you need to see the godfather


----------



## twiz0r (Jan 29, 2011)

I like fishes...but I dont think I would like to sleep with them though

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you need to see the godfather

Click to collapse



I have. I was just giving you some guff. ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> I like fishes...but I dont think I would like to sleep with them though
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



I would! Could you imagine how cool you would be if you could sleep underwater?!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

or how bad you'll smell if you put them in your bed


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah....I like the sleeping underwater idea better  Hey Husam...."Wasn't me >.>" haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah....I like the sleeping underwater idea better  Hey Husam...."Wasn't me >.>" haha

Click to collapse



tell that to Llama


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tell that to Llama

Click to collapse



Haha Not till I get a G2!  I could probably find another iPod Touch.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha Not till I get a G2!  I could probably find another iPod Touch.

Click to collapse



Your getting a G2?? xD


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your getting a G2?? xD

Click to collapse



F-U Maxey!  No! I want one


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

He should be getting a DZ now!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He should be getting a DZ now!!

Click to collapse



But I'm not haha Because Maxey breaks pinky promises! 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your getting a G2?? xD

Click to collapse



Max you're either a mafia or a llama!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2011)

Mafia llama?? 


@Twitch http://goo.gl/G4R3S


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> mafia llama??
> 
> 
> @twitch http://goo.gl/g4r3s

Click to collapse



no fu**ing gray areas


----------



## jersey_609 (Jan 29, 2011)

He could be our scapellama

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mafia llama??
> 
> 
> @Twitch http://goo.gl/G4R3S

Click to collapse



Maxey stop breaking XDA rules posting ebay links  Plus, I want to save money, I'm w/o a job and I need to save money for prom!  I have to pay for half a limo!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't know it was against the rules  My Bad      And Ahhh... Okay  Have a good one 



twitch153 said:


> Maxey stop breaking XDA rules posting ebay links  Plus, I want to save money, I'm w/o a job and I need to save money for prom!  I have to pay for half a limo!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I didn't know it was against the rules  My Bad      And Ahhh... Okay  Have a good one

Click to collapse



Ah then you should read the rules my friend  Haha Yeah, it's not till May buy I need to start saving  Which means I can only trade to get devices.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhh... Okay


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh... Okay

Click to collapse



So what are you? Llama or Mafia member?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh... Okay

Click to collapse



Now are you a llama or Mafia 

Sent from my FROYO X using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 30, 2011)

Look at his avatar, I think you already know the answer.... 




MacaronyMax said:


> Mafia llama??
> 
> 
> @Twitch http://goo.gl/G4R3S

Click to collapse


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Whoops, sorry for any problems caused by this post...

I assure you it was meant in the most lighthearted of ways


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Soooooo... how come there's no opposition for these spaghetti eating scumbags???

Click to collapse



That sounds pretty offensive to me buddy. Why don't you start the opposition then? By the way, I'd appreciate it if you changed what you just said.  Thank you.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## Mr.Mac™ (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice to see a thread with an italian title an no italian posts inside, lol...

Best regards from a real italian Mafioso!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr.Mac™ said:


> Nice to see a thread with an italian title an no italian posts inside, lol...
> 
> Best regards from a real italian Mafioso!

Click to collapse



Fyi I am actually italian dude


----------



## Mr.Mac™ (Jan 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Fyi I am actually italian dude

Click to collapse



how to gain Italian citizenship?
Easy! Posting here, lol!


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds pretty offensive to me buddy. Why don't you start the opposition then? By the way, I'd appreciate it if you changed what you just said.  Thank you.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



Done 

Sorry for any misunderstandings


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Done
> 
> Sorry for any misunderstandings

Click to collapse



Appreciated  Grazzi friend haha

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr.Mac™ said:


> how to gain Italian citizenship?
> Easy! Posting here, lol!

Click to collapse



Stop trolling, no one asked you to come here and insult people 


This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

What's the latest? 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello. ★♠♦♣•°

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why don't you start the opposition then? By the way,

Click to collapse



No way Jose


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup we already have an enemy, the remaining llamas 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup we already have an enemy, the remaining llamas
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



So what does that make Macarony Max? A frienemey!?!? ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So what does that make Macarony Max? A frienemey!?!? ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



He's still on hold until he decides which side he wants. He has until today ends (12:00am gmt)

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He's still on hold until he decides which side he wants. He has until today ends (12:00am gmt)
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



So that would be around 7pm where I am. I actually forgot what time zone you are in... (as you already know, I actually used to know that. ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> No way Jose

Click to collapse



You know you want to  The clown clan


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You know you want to  The clown clan

Click to collapse



The clown clan haha  It would be the scariest clan on xda  

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

Eh, scary haha xD I don't think the llamas and the Sviluppatori should be enemies, what do you think? 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 30, 2011)

Uh oh.... 
They're undercover






 And they've already started attacking


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm scared 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 30, 2011)

Naa they should be friends... I mean.. Im in charge of the llama's and third in charge here  Plus we ALL used to be llamas  (@TWITCH )


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naa they should be friends... I mean.. Im in charge of the llama's and third in charge here  Plus we ALL used to be llamas

Click to collapse



You can't be third in charge here  It can only be one or the other, that is my only stipulation haha You can't have too much power in both groups, but you can still be in this group, yet I demand you add our picture to your sig 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You can't be third in charge here  It can only be one or the other, that is my only stipulation haha You can't have too much power in both groups, but you can still be in this group, yet I demand you add our picture to your sig
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



True that. Can't be a llama and a mafia at the same time. Llamas are not organized enough.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> True that. Can't be a llama and a mafia at the same time. Llamas are not organized enough.

Click to collapse



Exactly, and if we can't come to an agreement the sakai here will make me a nice new necklace  haha

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Exactly, and if we can't come to an agreement the sakai here will make me a nice new necklace  haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



And you llamas should floss first... Or those tooth necklace are gonna be damn stinky.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And you llamas should floss first... Or those tooth necklace are gonna be damn stinky.

Click to collapse



Yup, it's good to have you in the family 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bump

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bump
> 
> This thread is sleeping with the fishes!

Click to collapse



I'm sitting in school texting on xda 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm sitting in school texting on xda
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



I'm sitting at home getting ready to go and play guitar hero 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm sitting at home getting ready to go and play guitar hero
> 
> This thread is sleeping with the fishes!

Click to collapse



im sitting at work bored as farck and with nothing to stack... and im jamming up the cradle of filth  gonna go see them live on wed, gonna be a kickass show.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Husam did you see that they finally have a camera fix for Android for your TP2??


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What's the fix? Tape it to the TP2 like the I-Podcell?

Click to collapse



Hey M_T_M! Nah I'm not sure, I was just reading up on xda that it said that 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey 'nana.....you are banned, blamed on and kicked out of the Llama team only to be introduced to the Cosa Nostra.
> Man, I'm good!  Three threads in one posts...simply amazing if I may say so

Click to collapse



Get out of my house haha  Your corny jokes negate the coolness you just acquired haha

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## souljaboy (Jan 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naa they should be friends... I mean.. Im in charge of the llama's and third in charge here  Plus we ALL used to be llamas  (@TWITCH )

Click to collapse



the moment i see any kind of alliance with the lamas i wont hesitate to turn against and chop up the bananas who allowed that horrible thing to happen


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam did you see that they finally have a camera fix for Android for your TP2??

Click to collapse



I already know, but it's either camera or kb light and more battery life so, no camera for me 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 1, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> the moment i see any kind of alliance with the lamas i wont hesitate to turn against and chop up the bananas who allowed that horrible thing to happen

Click to collapse



well said... F*** the LLamas  jk


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 1, 2011)

i just noticed your little gang's thread has only managed to gather up a measly *"two star"* rating...

hahahahahahahhahahahahaha

_________________________
btw do you like my blatant nook color advertising (both avatar... AND siggie) ;D


EDIT: @T.C.P how could you betray the llamas in such a manner :O, im dissapointed in you


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> i just noticed your little gang's thread has only managed to gather up a measly *"two star"* rating...
> 
> hahahahahahahhahahahahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are 3 now, you dirty little nook **** JK


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> They are 3 now, you dirty little nook **** JK

Click to collapse



lol 

10char...


----------



## reddolo (Feb 1, 2011)

ahahahaa solo il titolo mi fa scompisciare XD voglio anche io essere mafioso XD great group


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 1, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> lol
> 
> 10char...

Click to collapse



theirs 4 now


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

reddolo said:


> ahahahaa solo il titolo mi fa scompisciare XD voglio anche io essere mafioso XD great group

Click to collapse



We don't speak italian anymore!

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> We don't speak italian anymore!
> 
> Sent from my MSM using XDA App

Click to collapse



I see you started over again? Haha It's okay let him speak italian if he wants 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I see you started over again? Haha It's okay let him speak italian if he wants
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy

Click to collapse



Yup new rom now (pssst... there are only 2 xD) I can receive calls now 

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup new rom now (pssst... there are only 2 xD) I can receive calls now
> 
> Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android

Click to collapse



Oh they come out with roms now for the touch pro 2? Yay! Phone calls! What else works? 

This post was brought to you in part by my frozen fingers using my Nexus One


----------



## Alexéin (Feb 1, 2011)

I am Italian .... ahuahua ... sounds good!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 1, 2011)

Alexéin said:


> I am Italian .... ahuahua ... sounds good!

Click to collapse



Nice avatar


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice avatar

Click to collapse



Agreed 100%


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh they come out with roms now for the touch pro 2? Yay! Phone calls! What else works?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my frozen fingers using my Nexus One

Click to collapse



Everything except for bt and camera needs special kernels ,
Now why are we talking about this here and not on Skype lol

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice avatar

Click to collapse



One emote for you (mooning)

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 2, 2011)

Snow storm coming soon! 

This post was brought to you in part by my frozen fingers using my Nexus One


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 2, 2011)

nuff said


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

---------------------------------


----------



## vbetts (Feb 2, 2011)

Can I still be the llamanater?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Can I still be the llamanater?

Click to collapse



yes you can 

just change your avatar


----------



## souljaboy (Feb 2, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Can I still be the llamanater?

Click to collapse



i hereby use my Caporegime-given veto right to shop this runner from joining the family


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ummm, none of you guys happen to have a 48 hr xbox live gold trial code do you...

I have a fiendishly awesome idea >:-D


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> i hereby use my Caporegime-given veto right to shop this runner from joining the family

Click to collapse



shop!!???


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 2, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> i hereby use my Caporegime-given veto right to shop this runner from joining the family

Click to collapse




Lol... shop...

BIGGUST FAYUL EVAAR...



(I even spelt everything wrong to somehow make your fail seem worse :?)


----------



## souljaboy (Feb 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> shop!!???

Click to collapse



throw a t in it

and @engine , im not even gonna diss yo butt , u cant even write proper


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 2, 2011)

Now now, no need to flame 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One


----------



## vbetts (Feb 3, 2011)

How rude...=[


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 3, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> throw a t in it
> 
> and @engine , im not even gonna diss yo butt , u cant even write proper

Click to collapse




 im honestly hurt


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 3, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> im honestly hurt

Click to collapse



Don't lie we know you aren't haha

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2011)

Good Morning :-D  ♪

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 3, 2011)

Good morning to you too  How are you? 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good morning to you too  How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



What are you doing that Early, Late!!? 


I'll get a data plan soon  and join skype


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What are you doing that Early, Late!!?
> 
> I get up at 4am EST so that's 9am GMT I believe (please correct me if I am wrong) 5 days a week the other two (Tuesday and Wednesday) it's 6am i don't know the meaning of "sleeping in" anymore :-(
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> husam666 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing that Early, Late!!?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What are you doing that Early, Late!!?
> 
> 
> I'll get a data plan soon  and join skype

Click to collapse



I'm usually up that early to go to school  Yay! Data plan needs to happen now though. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm usually up that early to go to school  Yay! Data plan needs to happen now though.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Cmon where are you?

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Cmon where are you?
> 
> Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android

Click to collapse



I'm out to eat.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola all how goes everyone? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Morning my fellow Mafia members and.... everyone else too... ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

DAMMIT....
Orange just sent me a message about cancelling my internet package!! 
and the customer service is closed today and tomorrow 

so who wants to do the job for me and kill the orange executive? 


I'll see what can I do on Sunday 


P.S I'm sorry if anyone's name is not on the list... please remind me so that I add you


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> DAMMIT....
> Orange just sent me a message about cancelling my internet package!!
> and the customer service is closed today and tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad, bad orange! :-( 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

WTF....

I go for a few hours and there this thread is on the second page!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF....
> 
> I go for a few hours and there this thread is on the second page!!!!

Click to collapse



It's not my fault!  I try to talk but the only person on when I am is babydoll and I think she's allergic to banana. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not my fault!  I try to talk but the only person on when I am is babydoll and I think she's allergic to banana.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



WTF?!?! Why would u say that? *Sniff****tears**** :-(  I'm sad now.  

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> WTF?!?! Why would u say that? *Sniff****tears**** :-(  I'm sad now.
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Don't be sad... 
He's only jk...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Don't be sad...
> He's only jk...

Click to collapse




Ok. Hi!!! :-D hey, wanna help me figure out what kind of new computer (laptop for under $500) to get?!?! Do ya??
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Hi!!! :-D hey, wanna help me figure out what kind of new computer (laptop for under $500) to get?!?! Do ya??
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Maybe  


Give me the list of what options you have


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

BUMP

LD


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BUMP
> 
> LD

Click to collapse



Face fail! Our group needs an objective haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Face fail! Our group needs an objective haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



He was doing an erick 


And... Umm... I can't think of an objective


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He was doing an erick
> 
> 
> And... Umm... I can't think of an objective

Click to collapse




You should start to think of one haha You're higher rank than me 
-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 5, 2011)

I am?  

I'll try think of one anyway


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am?
> 
> I'll try think of one anyway

Click to collapse



.....yes 
You and Husam need to think of something! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> Give me the list of what options you have

Click to collapse



It's ok. I'm just happy cuz I have been saving for awhile for this. Forget I asked. Anyway, I read your thread about off-topic being filled with [email protected] I also think it's filled with fine narrow minded @$#%'s.

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's ok. I'm just happy cuz I have been saving for awhile for this. Forget I asked. Anyway, I read your thread about off-topic being filled with [email protected] I also think it's filled with fine narrow minded @$#%'s.
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



um i believe that you do not need a an apostrophe for the rude version of fricks...

unless you wanna say "frick is", at which point an apostrophe should be applied...

thankyou for your time.

yours sincerely,

URBANENGINE1


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> um i believe that you do not need a an apostrophe for the rude version of fricks...
> 
> unless you wanna say "frick is", at which point an apostrophe should be applied...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I didn't mean to add the apostrophe. It was a mistake. Thank you for YOUR time. 
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bump bump  I think our group should start to congregate.

-Insert Signature Here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> congregate.

Click to collapse



Whatever that means!?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Whatever that means!?

Click to collapse



Meet together haha 

-Insert Signature Here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Meet together haha
> 
> -Insert Signature Here-

Click to collapse



You sound like william shakessh*t 

JK, I'm on skype if you'd like to join


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You sound like william shakessh*t
> 
> JK, I'm on skype if you'd like to join

Click to collapse



Lies and fibs! Haha I would never shake sh!t 

-Insert Signature Here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lies and fibs!

Click to collapse



Oh god not again 




twitch153 said:


> Haha I would never shake sh!t
> 
> -Insert Signature Here-

Click to collapse



c'mon admit it


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Oh god not again
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, again! Haha  You're not on? I will admit no such thing! These slanderous words will not be placed upon me with my own consent! I will go down swinging! 

-Insert Signature Here-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BUMP
> 
> LD

Click to collapse



thats me


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> thats me

Click to collapse



You hacked my accout LD


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 8, 2011)

U gotz no prove LD 





husam666 said:


> You hacked my accout LD

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U gotz no prove LD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse




The smile us proof enough haha Now if you don't confess me, Husam, and Maxey have a way to destroy you! 
-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The smile us proof enough haha Now if you don't confess me, Husam, and Maxey have a way to destroy you!
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



We do? LD

Note to max::: REMOVE YOUR F***ING TEAM LLAMA AVATAR


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The smile us proof enough haha Now if you don't confess me, Husam, and Maxey have a way to destroy you!
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



.... SPORTS  



husam666 said:


> We do? LD
> 
> Note to max::: REMOVE YOUR F***ING TEAM LLAMA AVATAR

Click to collapse



You do?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> .... SPORTS
> 
> 
> 
> You do?

Click to collapse



I am unable to play sports.... You mean person you!  You suck haha I think we can find your ip, thanks to Maxey


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude!!!!





twitch153 said:


> I am unable to play sports.... You mean person you!  You suck haha I think we can find your ip, thanks to Maxey

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Dude!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dude what? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> According to this video...there's a kick name after you
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q5FvN6zz08&feature=related

Click to collapse



Dude! That's awesome! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2011)

New member added 

and lulz at that banana goal


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back... nearly week long hiatus...

What did I miss?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys, I'm back... nearly week long hiatus...
> 
> What did I miss?

Click to collapse



Nothing really  Busy this week? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 9, 2011)

Chinese New Year. I've got access to the interwebs but I needed a break from it, hence the hiatus.

And I had a great time playing mahjong


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Chinese New Year. I've got access to the interwebs but I needed a break from it, hence the hiatus.
> 
> And I had a great time playing mahjong

Click to collapse



I love that game


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I love that game

Click to collapse



Yeah... I play the three player variant... Very fast gaming


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... I play the three player variant... Very fast gaming

Click to collapse



I suck at mahjong, I haven't played enough to say I'm skilled  haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 10, 2011)

The 4-player variant is more about strategy and planning. The 3-player variant is about luck and fun


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

But! Both are about having the knowledge to play the game! If you put me in front of a mahjong board, I wouldn't know how to do anything haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 10, 2011)

Stop trynna talk like us young cool hipsters 





M_T_M said:


> Hey 'nana.......wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey 'nana.......wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse



Stop stalking him!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey 'nana.......wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse



Not much M_T_M buddy  Haha  

@Husam, he only TECHNICALLY stalked me on xda. And I'm sorry about what happened with your Mom....I'm gonna need surgery!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not much M_T_M buddy  Haha
> 
> @Husam, he only TECHNICALLY stalked me on xda. And I'm sorry about what happened with your Mom....I'm gonna need surgery!

Click to collapse



thx 
You need what? what happened?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

No I've been throwing up alot of blood. It happens every time I get really sick and throw up.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No I've been throwing up alot of blood. It happens every time I get really sick and throw up.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



ooh yeah that!

good luck


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ooh yeah that!
> 
> good luck

Click to collapse



Thank you  They say it's kidney failure.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Thank you  They say it's kidney failure.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



That's terrible 

You're OK right?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That's terrible
> 
> You're OK right?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but I'm going to get an operation to get a kidney transplant next week. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 10, 2011)

Good luck! Best wishes


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck! Best wishes

Click to collapse



Thank you 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 'Nana.......I wish you the best. Will keep you in my thoughts..get better soon, m'kay

Click to collapse



Thanks M_T_M  I will make sure I survive this.  Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But! Both are about having the knowledge to play the game! If you put me in front of a mahjong board, I wouldn't know how to do anything haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Well, basically, the game involves each player drawing 13 tiles (but the East player draws one more), and then you try to sort out the tiles according to matching houses in triplets (either three of the same number or three continuous numbers). There are three houses, the bamboo, the circles and the 10,000s. Then there's the three dragons and the four winds (all are rather special cards). 

The East player throws out a card for starters, then the South player draws one and discards one, followed by the West and finally the North.

Once a player matches every card in triplets and has one pair of the same card, he will win the game (also depending on house rules).

At any time, you can "Pong" if another player throws out a tile and you have two of the same tile. Then you throw out a tile.

You can "Chee" if the player before you throws out a card that you can make a "Shun" out of (like when you have 1-2 of bamboos, and the player before you throws out a 3 of bamboos). 

However, "Pong" takes precedence over "Chee", and winning takes precedence of over "Pong", but the player before you takes precedence over you. 

This is just a general summary for the 4-player variant, and there are more dynamics involving scoring and the counting of "Fan" which will increase your winnings exponentially.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

hey!
that's not the mahjong I play on windows 7, what I play os taking out the similar tiles out


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

That's more like solitaire mahjong... the real game is played between four players


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's more like solitaire mahjong... the real game is played between four players

Click to collapse



I'm bad at both games, my lack of patience makes it difficult to learn unless I'm REALLY interested...oh look! Flying toasters! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm bad at both games, my lack of patience makes it difficult to learn unless I'm REALLY interested...oh look! Flying toasters!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



flying toaster!! where?? 

5 seconds till mtms' video xD


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> flying toaster!! where??
> 
> 5 seconds till mtms' video xD

Click to collapse



On my live wallpaper!  haha 

Really?! WHERE?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> On my live wallpaper!  haha
> 
> Really?! WHERE?!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



where what??


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where what??

Click to collapse



Where is M_T_M's video? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where is M_T_M's video?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



i guess he doesnt like to be predictable


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i guess he doesnt like to be predictable

Click to collapse



Of course not, he's M_T_M! Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course not, he's M_T_M! Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



he's as mysterious as his 3 letters 'handle' 

so how's life going?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's as mysterious as his 3 letters 'handle'
> 
> so how's life going?

Click to collapse



His handle is simple! Haha 

Well I'm going to get the operation Tuesday.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> His handle is simple! Haha
> 
> Well I'm going to get the operation Tuesday.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



tell them to hook your brain to the web when they get you in the operations room 

best wishes, and i guess we'll miss you for a few days


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tell them to hook your brain to the web when they get you in the operations room
> 
> best wishes, and i guess we'll miss you for a few days

Click to collapse



Yeah I'll be out for a few days  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 11, 2011)

Again, Good luck Mi amigo


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Again, Good luck Mi amigo

Click to collapse



Thank you, everyone should get me a get well soon gift! Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> And remember.....if they offer you to take you to some hospital in Tijuana and charge you $10 pesos...say no!!

Click to collapse



We're too cheap to go to a foreign hospital haha I have never traveled anywhere....

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah I'll be out for a few days
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



pssst.. look at the bright side you'll get a ton of gifts 

edit: post too late xD


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pssst.. look at the bright side you'll get a ton of gifts

Click to collapse



Honestly, the truth is that I won't. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Honestly, the truth is that I won't.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



so living like this isnt that good, eh?

knol.google.com/k/-/-/334ze2l087yij/cvwuql/13.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so living like this isnt that good, eh?
> 
> knol.google.com/k/-/-/334ze2l087yij/cvwuql/13.jpg

Click to collapse




No, it's not. But whatever haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, it's not. But whatever haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Whatever: the word that saves the day
I'm off to bed now, cya later


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

this thread needs a bump


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this thread needs a bump

Click to collapse



This thread got a bump haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

hey, check out the new title


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, check out the new title

Click to collapse



Niiice 

Question... Are other countries alowed like any gun? In uk we're limited to a rifle shotgun thing


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Niiice
> 
> Question... Are other countries alowed like any gun? In uk we're limited to a rifle shotgun thing

Click to collapse



well in Israel we are limited to less than lethal 


but yes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha  I was shooting an Air rifle earlier for the first time  One shot I put my eye to the scope though.... I forgot about the recoil and think I'm going to have a bruise on my eye  


Also *facepalm* http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080313204542AAjRYfp


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I was shooting an Air rifle earlier for the first time  One shot I put my eye to the scope though.... I forgot about the recoil and think I'm going to have a bruise on my eye
> 
> 
> Also *facepal* http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080313204542AAjRYfp

Click to collapse



That's hilarious! Come on Maxey! Use your mind haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bump in your face.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I was shooting an Air rifle earlier for the first time  One shot I put my eye to the scope though.... I forgot about the recoil and think I'm going to have a bruise on my eye
> 
> 
> Also *facepalm* http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080313204542AAjRYfp

Click to collapse



look at the bright side, you'll have a scary black eye 

now make the other eye black and tell people that ur on crack


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

Or he could always say he got into a fight..."If you think I look bad you should see what I did to the other guy..." 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Or he could always say he got into a fight..."If you think I look bad you should see what I did to the other guy..."
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



that's when the *cough* will come


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's when the *cough* will come

Click to collapse



Hey Husam there is a free texting app for android called textfree, check it out. It uses data or wifi 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

too bad I don't have both here, i think my phone is tapped and data keeps giving me an error every time i try to open a web site 
edit: just read about it, it doesnt send to israel


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> too bad I don't have both here, i think my phone is tapped and data keeps giving me an error every time i try to open a web site

Click to collapse



What?! Your phone data isn't working? Is it only on android or WM too? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What?! Your phone data isn't working? Is it only on android or WM too?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



WM and anroid it worked for 2 days then back to nothing today


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WM and anroid it worked for 2 days then back to nothing today

Click to collapse



Task 29, flash a new rom, format your sd card and reinstall android. Also try flashing a new radio. That may be one problem.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Task 29, flash a new rom, format your sd card and reinstall android. Also try flashing a new radio. That may be one problem.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



did that when sh** started to happen but useless
someone is blocking me


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did that when sh** started to happen but useless
> someone is blocking me

Click to collapse



Blocking you?? You mean like wifi? Or data? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Blocking you?? You mean like wifi? Or data?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Only data, I can open a couple of sites then dns error, I tried my bros sim same thing, I tried my sim in his phone and it worked like a charm!

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Only data, I can open a couple of sites then dns error, I tried my bros sim same thing, I tried my sim in his phone and it worked like a charm!
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?

Click to collapse



Get a new phone then? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Get a new phone then?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



 Or gtfo of this money ripping country
See data is working now, but it didn't for the whole day!

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Or gtfo of this money ripping country
> See data is working now, but it didn't for the whole day!
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?

Click to collapse



You could always come to the US  Or Japan lmao 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You could always come to the US  Or Japan lmao
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



It's cold in the US and bright in japan (everything has lights) 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's cold in the US and bright in japan (everything has lights)
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?

Click to collapse



Nowhere is perfect haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nowhere is perfect haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Lol you just reminded me of courage the cowardly dog 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol you just reminded me of courage the cowardly dog
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



I love that show  I used to watch it all the time. I still do sometimes...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I love that show  I used to watch it all the time. I still do sometimes...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Lol me too.
But that's why nowhere isn't perfect   

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol me too.
> But that's why nowhere isn't perfect
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse




Because it gets attacked constantly? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it gets attacked constantly?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yeah scary too 
And because real heads are in the basement xD

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah scary too
> And because real heads are in the basement xD
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



"You're no farmer!..." 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> "You're no farmer!..."
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Thx for stating the obvious 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Thx for stating the obvious
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting it before me! Get out of the mob! 
































Jk 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not starting it before me! Get out of the mob!
> 
> Jk
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Haha you misread 
Its stating not starting

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Haha you misread
> Its stating not starting
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



It's swype. Not me! Now you're really banned! Get out of my house!  haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

OR you can come to Malaysia... refugee status and the cops are too incompetent to wiretap you at all


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

Malaysia sounds nice  

But no! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

@twitch fine 
@sakai lol, but its wirless tap 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @twitch fine
> @sakai lol, but its wirless tap
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Even better. We are too incompetent to do that either. We always resort to a good-old-fashioned beat-up (or down, if you like...)


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

@Husam I was jk 

@Sakai, you insult your own people?! Gasp! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

They're my people, so I have the rights to insult them.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> @Husam I was jk
> 
> @Sakai, you insult your own people?! Gasp!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I thought you were  proof 
Told ya everytime, everyone 

@sakai sounds good enough for me 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

Good night buddies 
I have to wake up in less than 3 hours 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

Sleep tight
Don't let the bedbugs bite

p/s: The structure of this rhyme is not good. Too many syllables on the second line.


----------



## prajnakandarpa (Feb 14, 2011)

**** the mafia.

The Llamas were soo much better. they were atleast givin out nexus Ssss

i want one of these babies.
http://www.rankopedia.com/CandidatePix/32447.gif


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

prajnakandarpa said:


> **** the mafia.
> 
> The Llamas were soo much better. they were atleast givin out nexus Ssss
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They weren't really giving out Nexus Sssss haha  

If you want one, join us  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

Good morning coffee anyone? 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good morning coffee anyone?
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Whoa... it's like just a couple of minutes ago that you were going to sleep!

It's just after lunch right now... it was ruined by vegans


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

Buenos dias mi amigos  How is everybody on this fine day? Happy valentines day all  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twiz0r (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Buenos dias mi amigos  How is everybody on this fine day? Happy valentines day all
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Oh it's going to be a wonderful day. 

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day. Ok, back to work now.... 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

My Valentine's is already in Beijing... so sad...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bump

Click to collapse



Bump because you don't have your own android 







-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bump because you don't have your own android
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so you decided to turn green?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so you decided to turn green?

Click to collapse



I like the green one  I don't know, it seems...natural, no pun intended haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bump because you don't have your own android
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm.... want....


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> hmm.... want....

Click to collapse



Tu quieres?   Download Androidify from the marketplace


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2011)

Like I said in some other thread 

We need a new thread do show off our Androidify's


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like I said in some other thread
> 
> We need a new thread do show off our Androidify's

Click to collapse



One thread...coming up!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> One thread...coming up!

Click to collapse



Just got it  Androidify


----------



## The Andropirate (Feb 15, 2011)

Vito Corleone is the don this xda mafia


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Naren Raj said:


> Vito Corleone is the don this xda mafia

Click to collapse



And he's in hospital just like the real movie 

sent from a parallel universe


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mafia bump

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Mafia bump
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



so... Whats it like being in charge?


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 15, 2011)

banana bump....he wont txt back???


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> so... Whats it like being in charge?

Click to collapse



Well, I suppose there are positives and negatives... depending on the flow of current affairs, things can go electric real fast.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> so... Whats it like being in charge?

Click to collapse



What do you think it will feel like having a huge mini usb cable in... nevermind 

Jk

It doesn't feel any different, there are no choices to take and no rivals to think how to bring them down 

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Another bump...
Where is everyone? 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 16, 2011)

Im busy-ish with things and probably will be 'till the end of the month  Soory


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im busy-ish with things and probably will be 'till the end of the month  Soory

Click to collapse



the off-topic is dying


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the off-topic is dying

Click to collapse



I've been busy with this whole kidney thing, it's been draining me physically. I've been really sleepy 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I've been busy with this whole kidney thing, it's been draining me physically. I've been really sleepy
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



stop tweaking yourself and start tweaking your phone


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop tweaking yourself and start tweaking your phone

Click to collapse



I can't tweak my phone when I'm not near a working computer haha That's like trying to cook without fire.

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can't tweak my phone when I'm not near a working computer haha That's like trying to cook without fire.
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Haha  You could flash a rom


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah.... twitch is rewriting his own kernels with his kidney transplant


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Bananaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha.... he's probably screaming for potassium <- read one syllable at a time


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lmao!  You guys are too funny, I try not to get on here while I'm high on sedatives 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hahaha.... he's probably screaming for potassium <- read one syllable at a time

Click to collapse



Does that make it pot-a**-yum?  

@twitch: if you see any hot nurse tell her that I sent you 
but I'm not responsible of what happenes next 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Does that make it pot-a**-yum?
> 
> @twitch: if you see any hot nurse tell her that I sent you
> but I'm not responsible of what happenes next
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't want to rip my stitches open!  Scaryness haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not responsible for any unauthorized rendition of the word potassium. Either way is fine 

(Culpable deniablility FTW!)

@twitch: Post a picture of the nurse  She might not be able to assist in your recovery, but she'll make us a damn sight happier


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm not responsible for any unauthorized rendition of the word potassium. Either way is fine
> 
> (Culpable deniablility FTW!)
> 
> @twitch: Post a picture of the nurse  She might not be able to assist in your recovery, but she'll make us a damn sight happier

Click to collapse



Nein haha The nurse is straight fugly  It kinda makes me depressed haha But I'm going home tomorrow morning! Yay!

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nein haha The nurse is straight fugly  It kinda makes me depressed haha But I'm going home tomorrow morning! Yay!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



You need to change hospitals man... The hospital I went to had... nice nurses 

Ah, fond memories of a 12-year-old boy being fondled by cute nurses...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You need to change hospitals man... The hospital I went to had... nice nurses
> 
> Ah, fond memories of a 12-year-old boy being fondled by cute nurses...

Click to collapse



I think you're the only one who wants to hear about you being fondled 

Yeah there aren't a lot of cute girls in general where I live...it is just one reason I'm leaving Buffalo once I am done with college 

But I'll be getting out soon, around 2 pm or so  I just woke up because I can't wait to go home! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think you're the only one who wants to hear about you being fondled
> 
> Yeah there aren't a lot of cute girls in general where I live...it is just one reason I'm leaving Buffalo once I am done with college
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pssst.. hey now you can impress the ladies with that new kidney of yours 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pssst.. hey now you can impress the ladies with that new kidney of yours
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Does it blink? Or do tricks? Did you ask the doc to put LED lights on it? Is it running a custom ROM? Did you root it? Can you tether it? How is the notification system? Does it have Retina? Can it play Angry Birds?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does it blink? Or do tricks? Did you ask the doc to put LED lights on it? Is it running a custom ROM? Did you root it? Can you tether it? How is the notification system? Does it have Retina? Can it play Angry Birds?

Click to collapse



That will only impress geek ladies 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

speaking about ladies, has anyone seen babydoll?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does it blink? Or do tricks? Did you ask the doc to put LED lights on it? Is it running a custom ROM? Did you root it? Can you tether it? How is the notification system? Does it have Retina? Can it play Angry Birds?

Click to collapse



No, no, yes but he said no  Yes! It's running Cyanogen haha If it's running a custom rom of course it's rooted!  It has wireless tethering but it uses up alot of my battery making me tired quickly. The notification system is subpar but that's okay I'll tweak it  It has a better resolution than retina! Haha And no, angry birds sucks haha

@Husam...she is allergic to banana! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

How you feeling twitchy?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How you feeling twitchy?

Click to collapse



I'm feeling a little groggy and sleepy from the meds but overall better than before  But I have a lot of school work I have to make up ....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm feeling a little groggy and sleepy from the meds but overall better than before  But I have a lot of school work I have to make up ....

Click to collapse



Screw the school work  Relax 'till you're better


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Screw the school work  Relax 'till you're better

Click to collapse



+1 on that, just stay here and ban us 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Screw the school work  Relax 'till you're better

Click to collapse



I wish I could but I don't want to fail  Hey have you tried downloading textfree from the android market? You'd be able to use your data/wifi to text me...fo' free  haha


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

You too Husam!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wish I could but I don't want to fail  Hey have you tried downloading textfree from the android market? You'd be able to use your data/wifi to text me...fo' free  haha

Click to collapse



Ahhh..... Exams I'm guessing? 


 Awwesome, I'll download it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't find it on applanet
Edit: download icq to text me

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't find it either


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Can't find it on applanet
> Edit: download icq to text me
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



That's because it's free silly haha Check your marketplace


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not on the market too 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Not on the market too
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Hmmmm....really?? You looked up "Text free?"  I'll try and find the apk and give it to you, I'll let you know if I do find it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay  It might be in the USA market only...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hmmmm....really?? You looked up "Text free?"  I'll try and find the apk and give it to you, I'll let you know if I do find it.

Click to collapse



In the marketplace look up "Text plus" and go down 10 apps. The one by pinger.inc is the one you should download. Let me know if you find it if not, I'll look for the apk haha


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like that! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> In the marketplace look up "Text plus" and go down 10 apps. The one by pinger.inc is the one you should download. Let me know if you find it if not, I'll look for the apk haha

Click to collapse



I can't find it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

I found their developer thing and the only apps it says they have is one called i2i Chat...   Similar icon style too


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm getting it now  I'll post a link in a few.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nothing here

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm getting it now  I'll post a link in a few.

Click to collapse



Thhanks


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Get it while it's hot 

Support your devs haha


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

What about yahoo, it sends to the uk too 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What about yahoo, it sends to the uk too
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



I thought you said yahoo didn't work for you??  Have you downloaded the apk?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thought you said yahoo didn't work for you??  Have you downloaded the apk?

Click to collapse



No yahoo don't send to israel that's why
I'm downloading it now

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

Just downloaded


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just downloaded

Click to collapse



Let me know if it works guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Let me know if it works guys

Click to collapse



It wants a zip code.... We dont have zip codes


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It wants a zip code.... We dont have zip codes

Click to collapse



Ahhh damn haha Make one up?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ahhh damn haha Make one up?

Click to collapse



good idea... 12345?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> good idea... 12345?

Click to collapse



Fail! Use 14201


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Fail! Use 14201

Click to collapse



haha  12345 actually worked! I remember reading somewhere it belongs to a Pizza place in new york or something


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha  12345 actually worked! I remember reading somewhere it belongs to a Pizza place in new york or something

Click to collapse



Find out if it works


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

Trouble downloading this I'll do it later, maybe from winmo or a pc 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Trouble downloading this I'll do it later, maybe from winmo or a pc
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



That sucks!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sucks!

Click to collapse



Yeah 
Sry but I lost your number when I flashed my phone 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah
> Sry but I lost your number when I flashed my phone
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm getting ready for school tomorrow


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Get on skips

Click to collapse



hey, sry i went off like that, it was too late when i found my charger lol

it took me too long because now android gives me android.process.acore stopped working  i need to start fresh  cya later


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

Why aren't we on Gtalk?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why aren't we on Gtalk?

Click to collapse



Because everyone is on skype usually 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because everyone is on skype usually
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



sigh... I can only gtalk from office


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> sigh... I can only gtalk from office

Click to collapse



You could always use ultrasurf 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You could always use ultrasurf
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



hmm... blocked.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> hmm... blocked.

Click to collapse



Download tor, then ultrasurf using tor haha But I'm going to sleep, I gotta go to school tomorrow  

Goodnight, enjoy work haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ghetto people are afraid to sit with me even though the bus is packed  hehehe

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ghetto people are afraid to sit with me even though the bus is packed  hehehe
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



lucky you 

anyway I'm going to Jordan tomorrow morning


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lucky you
> 
> anyway I'm going to Jordan tomorrow morning

Click to collapse



Yay? Haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yay? Haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



yes yay

ill be on more often


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes yay
> 
> ill be on more often

Click to collapse



Why is that? You're on quite frequently haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why is that? You're on quite frequently haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



that's because i have wlan over there here i had 3g that wasn't working remember


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's because i have wlan over there here i had 3g that wasn't working remember

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! Because people like rapping your phone xD

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2011)

Ultrasurf didnt work


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ultrasurf didnt work

Click to collapse



What do you mean? You need to set up the ip settings 


-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What do you mean? You need to set up the ip settings
> 
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Naa... School comps have blocked all unnaproved .exe's and .bat and pretty much every half fun site


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naa... School comps have blocked all unnaproved .exe's and .bat and pretty much every half fun site

Click to collapse



Is it a setting? Use command prompt make an administrator account.

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is it a setting? Use command prompt make an administrator account.
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Limited control pannel, CMD is blocked... I tried...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Limited control pannel, CMD is blocked... I tried...

Click to collapse



Wow they got you locked down haha  Damn, you could try tor? 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

Or get a w-nic and set up wireless tethering? 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wow they got you locked down haha  Damn, you could try tor?
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Hmm... It wouldn't work for the PC's but I'll try on the Mac's next time I get a chance 


Edit: (Saw your post above)    They've got Websense... I've tried tethering on my phone  Haha


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2011)

or get a winmo and share internet using wmdc


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hmm... It wouldn't work for the PC's but I'll try on the Mac's next time I get a chance
> 
> 
> Edit: (Saw your post above)    They've got Websense... I've tried tethering on my phone  Haha

Click to collapse



You could always use usb tethering? Or is websense a .exe? Try typing in systems.mnt in the "run" section of windows and find the .exe, and kill it! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You could always use usb tethering? Or is websense a .exe? Try typing in systems.mnt in the "run" section of windows and find the .exe, and kill it!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Even 'Run' Is blocked  I guess it is though... Hadn't thought of killing it


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Even 'Run' Is blocked  I guess it is though... Hadn't thought of killing it

Click to collapse



Well kill it haha Wait...how the hell did they block "run"?! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well kill it haha Wait...how the hell did they block "run"?!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



No idea!  I'm surprised Paint isn't blocked


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea!  I'm surprised Paint isn't blocked

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, is notepad blocked? 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hmmmm, is notepad blocked?
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Nope... If you're going to suggest getting CMD up with that, it didn't work  Blocked


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nope... If you're going to suggest getting CMD up with that, it didn't work  Blocked

Click to collapse



Man, your school sucks haha  You know...have you tried unplugging the ethernet cord then trying to open cmd? 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 19, 2011)

**** Websense.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> **** Websense.

Click to collapse



Do you have that too Sakai? 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you have that too Sakai?
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Only in the office. I really f'ing hate it. Blocks all the juicy sites.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only in the office. I really f'ing hate it. Blocks all the juicy sites.

Click to collapse



Have you tried doing what I suggested to Maxey? 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 19, 2011)

Nah... it's just the juicy sites... i can still function with some google caching.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

But the juicy sites are the juiciest haha 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah... I love the juicy breast meat... for eating, of course... on a chick...




























...en


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2011)

Give me that PC and I'll find a way around websh*t 

never heard of it though.

and if you want to block anything you can do it using registry editor


----------



## Glirhuin (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny name... Some italian there???


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hell yeah haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## Glirhuin (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hell yeah haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Ahahahahahah, only a 35%???
Wifi is born right for this!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kinguzzo said:


> Ahahahahahah, only a 35%???
> Wifi is born right for this!

Click to collapse



Only 35% because I'm usually doing other stuff besides staying in the toilet.

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## Glirhuin (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Only 35% because I'm usually doing other stuff besides staying in the toilet.
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Great multitasking skills, man!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kinguzzo said:


> Great multitasking skills, man!

Click to collapse



I try my hardest haha 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I try my hardest haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Hey , what's up?

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

Not much my stomach hurts haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not much my stomach hurts haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Stomach transplant?  

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stomach transplant?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Lmao no, poop 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

WTF? 6th thread on the second page!!??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 20, 2011)

Bumpity bump


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah our members need to join in on the banter haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

or a rival


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hell yeah! But whose gonna hate us? We're awesome haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hell yeah! But whose gonna hate us? We're awesome haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



It's kinda boring without them


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's kinda boring without them

Click to collapse



We need an enemy...hmmmm....kill small babies Husam we'll have lots more enemies haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

nah, feeding them to wild dogs is better


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no wild dogs, just stray cats 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have no wild dogs, just stray cats
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Stray cats? Nonononono... I'll just hug the cuddly babies... and train them into the top chefs 

Once we infiltrate the homes of the world's leaders... muahahahahahahaha


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Twitch suicided


----------



## Enki2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

... what ? 10char.... tsssss


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Twitch suicided

Click to collapse



That ain't twitch! He's got arms and legs, our guy...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That ain't twitch! He's got arms and legs, our guy...

Click to collapse



you can see the stitches where they got him the new kidney


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can see the stitches where they got him the new kidney

Click to collapse



OMG... what kind of kidneys would a banana have?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG... what kind of kidneys would a banana have?

Click to collapse



Kidney beans haha 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump........

They done took my kidneys! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bump........
> 
> They done took my kidneys!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You're alive 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



That made me lol thank you haha  That's awesome! 

Yes, like Jesus, I rose again  haha 

He's my favorite fictional character 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

So you think yourself a banana jesus, you should be smiling 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

Who says that I'm not smiling? I'm always happy haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

And no! I think of myself as Thor! Gawd of Thundah! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

Awkward smile....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> So you think yourself a banana jesus, you should be smiling
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



You and your funny pictures  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey do you have the framewrork apk that holds gingerbread or honeycomb theme?

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey do you have the framewrork apk that holds gingerbread or honeycomb theme?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean? I have a framework.apk for my gingerbread build. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope... Not at the moment 

Oh and... This has been on my mind a while... How do I pronounce Gli Sviluppatori


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What exactly do you mean? I have a framework.apk for my gingerbread build.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ok can you give it to me, I'm bored of the froyo theme and gigngerbread isn't stable on tp2

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nope... Not at the moment
> 
> Oh and... This has been on my mind a while... How do I pronounce Gli Sviluppatori

Click to collapse



Google translate can read it for you 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Google translate can read it for you
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Ohh! Snaazzy


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

Email? Yeah I can give it to you haha Oh and it's not difficult to pronounce our group name! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Btw check out the new title 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lmao! XD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Email? Yeah I can give it to you haha Oh and it's not difficult to pronounce our group name!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It is for me! 




husam666 said:


> Btw check out the new title
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Hahaha xD  I hope it works


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It is for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that's who I was talking to haha 

Yeah hopefully we'll all be mods! Doubt it will happen though...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know that's who I was talking to haha
> 
> Yeah hopefully we'll all be mods! Doubt it will happen though...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah... We'd be amazing though  With all the time we spend on the site


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah... We'd be amazing though  With all the time we spend on the site

Click to collapse



We'd probably be moderating the Off-Topic section only... and then we'll start an off-topic war and all get banned. For real, banned banned, not the other banned banned.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We'd probably be moderating the Off-Topic section only... and then we'll start an off-topic war and all get banned. For real, banned banned, not the other banned banned.

Click to collapse



I don't know...I would be diligently working in some other forums...I just lack the skill  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2011)

Bumpp....


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bumpp....

Click to collapse



Bumping into mah humps.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

My lovely lady lumps? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2011)

Check it out...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not going to continue that mess....haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahaha 

10Char.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 10Char.

Click to collapse



Ahhh the secret code of 10char..  I think if posts didn't count in OT I'd be a noob again 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ahhh the secret code of 10char..  I think if posts didn't count in OT I'd be a noob again
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Not only you... I think I'll be a noob too...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not only you... I think I'll be a noob too...

Click to collapse



That's okay! We'll be noobs together! Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

Morning bump  I have to take a placement test for my college of choice! Wish me luck all 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright! You won't need luck, you're so hot you'll ace the test!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright! You won't need luck, you're so hot you'll ace the test!

Click to collapse



Dude we got our cookies! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope it went well

Afternoon bump


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow.. Been just looking at some random tech forums today...  And everyone I found, pretty much everyone is soo *****y about everything, And in like everythread there are arguments  XDA ftw!


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very long time no see bump.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Very long time no see bump.

Click to collapse



Where have you been JimJam? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where have you been JimJam?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I haven't really gone anywhere. I just get lazy and forget to post at forums. I'm on so many XD
Also I got a new phone


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I haven't really gone anywhere. I just get lazy and forget to post at forums. I'm on so many XD
> Also I got a new phone

Click to collapse



You lazy bum you   haha 

What new phone?? Does it cook for you and make your dinner?


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You lazy bum you   haha
> 
> What new phone?? Does it cook for you and make your dinner?

Click to collapse



ZTE Blade 
And no, sadly it doesn't cook. It can make me cups of tea though XD


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> ZTE Blade
> And no, sadly it doesn't cook. It can make me cups of tea though XD

Click to collapse



That's a weird little phone you got there  

It makes tea?  What about gingerbread cookies? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's a weird little phone you got there
> 
> It makes tea?  What about gingerbread cookies?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Well, it makes CyanogenMod 7 Cookies


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Well, it makes CyanogenMod 7 Cookies

Click to collapse



Same same haha There's no real difference 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 23, 2011)

Conrats Jamie 

And lol at Dan


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Conrats Jamie
> 
> And lol at Dan

Click to collapse



Dan? Where's Dan? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dan? Where's Dan?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



When he was grounded, he only recently got his phone back but still no laptop  it's been over a month I think  And all he did was get a DT   He was on Facebook


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> When he was grounded, he only recently got his phone back but still no laptop  it's been over a month I think  And all he did was get a DT   He was on Facebook

Click to collapse



What's a DT? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's a DT?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Detention  lol


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Detention  lol

Click to collapse



He's been grounded for a month because he got a detention?! Haha! Sucks for him! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's been grounded for a month because he got a detention?! Haha! Sucks for him!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Well, I was nearly kicked out of school for delinquency... skipped one too many classes to go gaming... yay for that because now my FPS skills suck too much


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I was nearly kicked out of school for delinquency... skipped one too many classes to go gaming... yay for that because now my FPS skills suck too much

Click to collapse



Yeah ever since I had to start really paying attention in high school I haven't really had the time to play many games...which makes me sad because I have over 100+ old school NES, SNES, and Sega games  Instead I just play my ocarina.  Beautiful instrument if played correctly.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah ever since I had to start really paying attention in high school I haven't really had the time to play many games...which makes me sad because I have over 100+ old school NES, SNES, and Sega games  Instead I just play my ocarina.  Beautiful instrument if played correctly.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But it landed me a good job, so that now I can afford to buy a good gaming PC (as opposed to being leeched by a cyber-cafe) and the games, not to mention that I learned how to hack games to make it even more fun (Single-player only) for me.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But it landed me a good job, so that now I can afford to buy a good gaming PC (as opposed to being leeched by a cyber-cafe) and the games, not to mention that I learned how to hack games to make it even more fun (Single-player only) for me.

Click to collapse



Do you hack them using a hex editor? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you hack them using a hex editor?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah, Cheat Engine. So hilarious to see what you could do with a real-time memory editor 

Also a good reason to have multi-core CPUs 

p/s: Cheat Happens help too


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, Cheat Engine. So hilarious to see what you could do with a real-time memory editor
> 
> Also a good reason to have multi-core CPUs
> 
> p/s: Cheat Happens help too

Click to collapse



Dude I don't even have a good computer haha I don't even have my own computer!  

Whenever I think of a hex editor I think of gamesharks 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dude I don't even have a good computer haha I don't even have my own computer!
> 
> Whenever I think of a hex editor I think of gamesharks
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Well, there's a real-time hex editor for Android... Google for GameCIH

Also, Gameshark was totally primitive and slow... it relied on the non-dynamic data storage of PSone... and keying in cheats with that is... a nightmare!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, there's a real-time hex editor for Android... Google for GameCIH
> 
> Also, Gameshark was totally primitive and slow... it relied on the non-dynamic data storage of PSone... and keying in cheats with that is... a nightmare!

Click to collapse



Why would I need a hex editor for my nexus? 

Agreed, using the gameshark was a pain. But that was my first experience with hex editing...using it for pokemon....ah pokemon  Multiple Rare Candies haha 

 -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why would I need a hex editor for my nexus?
> 
> Agreed, using the gameshark was a pain. But that was my first experience with hex editing...using it for pokemon....ah pokemon  Multiple Rare Candies haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Obviously you are not playing enough games to realize the potentials of having a hex editor 

I mostly use when I lost some savegames when I forgot to backup from reflashes... lost a few month's time on Robo Defense that way...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Obviously you are not playing enough games to realize the potentials of having a hex editor

Click to collapse



Did I not just say that?! 

So basically you use it to edit the game and technically "restore" you to a certain location in a game? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did I not just say that?!
> 
> So basically you use it to edit the game and technically "restore" you to a certain location in a game?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nah... I had to regain all the reward points from when I was playing. Luckily, I knew where I needed to go, so it was quite fast


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... I had to regain all the reward points from when I was playing. Luckily, I knew where I needed to go, so it was quite fast

Click to collapse



Hex editing needs to be done...I want to learn! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hex editing needs to be done...I want to learn!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Well, it's just hunting down the numbers... Cheat Engine has a great tutorial for beginners


----------



## Sanbourne (Feb 24, 2011)

Can anyone inform me about this whole thing? 

Is it like a group trying to take over that purple lamas guys group? 

Also i dont know if the admins would think to highly of gangs and mafias being started here in off topic


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sanbourne said:


> Can anyone inform me about this whole thing?
> 
> Is it like a group trying to take over that purple lamas guys group?
> 
> Also i dont know if the admins would think to highly of gangs and mafias being started here in off topic

Click to collapse



We basically are team llama, in idea. But more refined and mature about it  Plus the leader is always on haha

And the admins don't care  We paid them off  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We basically are team llama, in idea. But more refined and mature about it  Plus the leader is always on haha
> 
> And the admins don't care  We paid them off
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No we're not like team llama. That team was born lame, and their leader's balls ended up with a hate group. And we cooked him. *BURP* Of course, we ate what we cooked.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No we're not like team llama. That team was born lame, and their leader's balls ended up with a hate group. And we cooked him. *BURP* Of course, we ate what we cooked.

Click to collapse



I said in idea! Haha We're like a group trying to take over off topic, which is working quite well 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

We spread our web of influence all over the newbies! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We spread our web of influence all over the newbies!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



When you said web do you mean some sticky white stuff?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> When you said web do you mean some sticky white stuff?

Click to collapse



No! We are not spreading our sticky white stuff all over the newbies! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! We are not spreading our sticky white stuff all over the newbies!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But you said webbing them... is that a new term for like... that stuff... I'm not that much into the latest trends, so if you'd enlighten me (along with other fellow nubs) I'll appreciate it


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But you said webbing them... is that a new term for like... that stuff... I'm not that much into the latest trends, so if you'd enlighten me (along with other fellow nubs) I'll appreciate it

Click to collapse



That is just horrible! NO! 

I'm not much into that either so there is nothing I could enlighten you about! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That is just horrible! NO!
> 
> I'm not much into that either so there is nothing I could enlighten you about!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Lol... that was just trollin' 

I was tempted to put a URL shortener... but... kekekeke


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it possible to use an Hex editor on doodle jump??  I'ma try... Although the only otheer time i've used a hex editor is to make a gold card


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

SAKAI






And  I did it with no tut ;P


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> SAKAI
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's disturbing... especially with the amount of pink... I'll all for bros before hos... but...

Anyway, why would you wanna hexedit an action game?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's disturbing... especially with the amount of pink... I'll all for bros before hos... but...
> 
> Anyway, why would you wanna hexedit an action game?

Click to collapse



Haha, No Homo.. I swear! 

lol.. I did it to Doodle Jump because I know someone who got like 200,000 properly, And he thinks he's awesome at it... I now have 1 more point than him... Just to piss him off


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, No Homo.. I swear!
> 
> lol.. I did it to Doodle Jump because I know someone who got like 200,000 properly, And he thinks he's awesome at it... I now have 1 more point than him... Just to piss him off

Click to collapse



Well, I only cheat on single player... cheating on multiplayer is kinda against the whole fun of it 

You are, of course, welcome to try it...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I only cheat on single player... cheating on multiplayer is kinda against the whole fun of it
> 
> You are, of course, welcome to try it...

Click to collapse



Haha Yeah..  But already done...  



Now to try and change the top speed of my cars in Ragin thunder... haha 
Edit.. Actualy that looks like itll be pretty hard.. Illl skip that out


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2011)

nobody missed me 


@max we already have enough proof that ur gay!, we don't need anymore


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

Or he could just be fabulously misunderstood.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nobody missed me
> 
> 
> @max we already have enough proof that ur gay!, we don't need anymore

Click to collapse



I missed you Hus!!!!!  And where's erick??

Haaha  I did not say it! I was edited


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dan was grounded because he didn't do his Technology Homework for 1/2 a year XD

Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Dan was grounded because he didn't do his Technology Homework for 1/2 a year XD
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo

Click to collapse



Oh Haha.. That's not what he said to me  Bastard


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 24, 2011)

/Give Jamie 46 64
Those words make him cry 

Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> /Give Jamie 46 64
> Those words make him cry
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo

Click to collapse



hahaaha  

I have my own server btw.. With a few friends... I got portals


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you updated to 1.3 yet?

Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Have you updated to 1.3 yet?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo

Click to collapse



Yeppp  New graphics are awesome


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 24, 2011)

And beds!

Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> And beds!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo

Click to collapse



 Yeah and that  

Oh and I fixed bukkit.... Silly Windows firewall


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 24, 2011)

ib4husamsayslego

Sent from my ZTE Blade with FLB-Froyo


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

eheheehehe.... didn't know you can get by not ding homework for more than a few weeks... hehehe


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> eheheehehe.... didn't know you can get by not ding homework for more than a few weeks... hehehe

Click to collapse



He didn't do it for 6 months.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

I missed you haha  

And @Sakai....no....he's gay haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just playin' some angry birds.


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Just playin' some angry birds.

Click to collapse



Ah... well... I'm through the Angry Birds phase... Now that I can hexedit the Android system, I'll be playing RPGs for the heck of it


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

I never really liked Angry Birds that much, it was meh to me 

I like EVAC HD 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

What's so special about angry birds?

I can be more online now


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What's so special about angry birds?
> 
> I can be more online now

Click to collapse



Nothing is special about angry birds haha  It's just, a game. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

Look at what I found at my bus stop last Friday haha







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Look at what I found at my bus stop last Friday haha
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



0_0 Wow. That's a violent bus stop you have there XD


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> 0_0 Wow. That's a violent bus stop you have there XD

Click to collapse



I blame the people that live here  Damn native buffalonians! Even though I've lived here for over 10 years...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I blame the people that live here  Damn native buffalonians! Even though I've lived here for over 10 years...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



be careful out there I'm sending you 4 bodyguards


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2011)

Shells


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

I told you where I live sucks haha  That's how I acquired my cynical attitude towards people 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I told you where I live sucks haha  That's how I acquired my cynical attitude towards people
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You live inside a buffalo, what do you think 

how's that new kidney going?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You live inside a buffalo, what do you think
> 
> how's that new kidney going?

Click to collapse



I think it smells funny haha  

It feels like I never got a new kidney (In a good way though) 

@Maxey: Erick told me to tell you that you are gay haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think it smells funny haha
> 
> It feels like I never got a new kidney (In a good way though)
> 
> @Maxey: Erick told me to tell you that you are gay haha

Click to collapse





I am not! Hey, Where is Erick anyway? 

Edit: Gone over my data like 3 times already this month


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am not! Hey, Where is Erick anyway?
> 
> Edit: Gone over my data like 3 times already this month

Click to collapse



Don't try too hard you'll fail every time 

Proof is 2 pages back


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Don't try too hard you'll fail every time
> 
> Proof is 2 pages back

Click to collapse



You're feeling very evil today aren't you Husam  haha 

@Maxey: Erick is out poppin' bottles gettin' tipsy  Drinking can do things to ya' haha


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're feeling very evil today aren't you Husam  haha
> 
> @Maxey: Erick is out poppin' bottles gettin' tipsy  Drinking can do things to ya' haha

Click to collapse



evil as in devil


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> evil as in devil

Click to collapse



Husam is satan?  That would explain your user! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam is satan?  That would explain your user!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Dammit my cover is blown 

may akhbudhrash curse be upon you bwahahahahha


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Dammit my cover is blown
> 
> may akhbudhrash curse be upon you bwahahahahha

Click to collapse



Bring it *****! I'm Thor! Gawd of ban! You can't touch me!!!!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

Bump

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bump
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



OW! Stop bumping this thread. It hurts!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OW! Stop bumping this thread. It hurts!

Click to collapse



Bump you! haha I'm gonna bump this thread all night long 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

Haha Exactly like that! I'll be back fellow mobsters, I'm gonna get a trim on my hair 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 26, 2011)

Aaaaargh.... I'm... 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## souljaboy (Feb 26, 2011)

alrite we waited enuff , lets make a thread demanding members *C*aporegimes and upwards all be mods of off topic or we shall plunge xda into the dark abyss of annihilation


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 26, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> alrite we waited enuff , lets make a thread demanding members *C*aporegimes and upwards all be mods of off topic or we shall plunge xda into the dark abyss of annihilation

Click to collapse



And... What would you wanna do then? This entire section will be a horrid mess 
We'll ban people for real in the off-topic 


Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## souljaboy (Feb 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And... What would you wanna do then? This entire section will be a horrid mess

Click to collapse



great lulz would be had nevertheless


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey hey hey
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



how's the curse going so far


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

gingerbread theme didn't work 
stuck at the boot animation


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

What curse?  And that's a shame, I didn't think it would work anyways.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

never mind


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 27, 2011)

If anyone else discusses Applanet, further action will be taken...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> If anyone else discusses Applanet, further action will be taken...

Click to collapse



Will do. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just checking...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 27, 2011)

ak!!?! what happened whilst i was gone?

mods?!?! bring xda down??!?!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> ak!!?! what happened whilst i was gone?
> 
> mods?!?! bring xda down??!?!

Click to collapse



I DOUBT it will happen haha  Just because them's the breaks.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I DOUBT it will happen haha  Just because them's the breaks.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



oh, phew...

i thought there was gonna be some sorta revolution, and that xda would no longer be about phones but various kinds of bananas


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> oh, phew...
> 
> i thought there was gonna be some sorta revolution, and that xda would no longer be about phones but various kinds of bananas

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it could never be both. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Unfortunately it could never be both.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



 you could always start a local banana club?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

That would make my head too inflated haha I choose not to be THAT conceited 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That would make my head too inflated haha I choose not to be THAT conceited
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



i see... how about a facebook page?

secretive but worthwhile?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Facebook sucks haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Facebook sucks haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Or a blackhole...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Or a blackhole...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But, a blackhole sucks because it is in it's nature to suck things in. Its mass is near infinite and therefore there is too much gravity. The sucking part is just a side-effect of its nature...

A vacuum cleaner, on the other hand, is designed to suck.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

I think a black hole is a more suitable metaphor because it's original intent was not to suck but because it is on the internet it received the side effect that most things on the internet do. I call it "Douchegasm"  

So in essence it sucking is a side effect. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 27, 2011)

Still prefer the vacuum cleaner metaphor. It was made to suck, and the only thing it can do is suck, and it can't do a damn thing without sucking.


----------



## JimJam707 (Feb 27, 2011)

Because this whole sucking thing doesn't sound naughty.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

What's with sucking 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 27, 2011)

We're talking about vacuum cleaners, black holes and Facebook.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 27, 2011)

The Andropirate said:


> lot of sucks in this thread and this thread sucks

Click to collapse



-_- Take it back !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't mind him, pirates don't have souls haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva, any more posts like that from you or anyone else and this thread gets closed.


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> sakai4eva, any more posts like that from you or anyone else and this thread gets closed.

Click to collapse



Haha. That was a good time. I'd understand that I get an infraction, but what about the original one? Huh? Or are we supposed to just sit and wait for that too?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anarchy?  haha jk

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

we really need to bribe the scotsman


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we really need to bribe the scotsman

Click to collapse



Since I'm being watched... I will not comment on that


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

We could make some Hagus? 

Or is that irish people...? Yo no say 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

What's going on?





twitch153 said:


> We could make some Hagus?
> 
> Or is that irish people...? Yo no say
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> What's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sakai is acting as usual and mods are acting like..... mods


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> What's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



We got insulted, and I... er... shot back. Then my post got deleted and I went to have a good sulk. I was pissed at coworkers all morning, but I'm fine now, I guess


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Anarchy?  haha jk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you just reminded me of this movie 





youtube is blocked in my university so not sure if this is the right scene


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you just reminded me of this movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The tube is completely blocked at my workplace... I'll probably see it at home... if I can remember...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The tube is completely blocked at my workplace... I'll probably see it at home... if I can remember...

Click to collapse



at least maybe you don't have 90MB download size limit


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

The speed I'm getting, I wish I can get 90mb downloaded in a day


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The speed I'm getting, I wish I can get 90mb downloaded in a day

Click to collapse



haha lol,

we have here 10Mb/S for nothing, and everything is blocked


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha lol,
> 
> we have here 10Mb/S for nothing, and everything is blocked

Click to collapse



At least you still have XDA


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hell yeah! If you couldn't have xda Husam you would probably die 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

well said you both 

and it's the correct part of the movie

"Anarchy in the UK"


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

I, too, will die without XDA.


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

I would die without gigagity .. btw stop spaming me dev. 


sakai4eva said:


> I, too, will die without XDA.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

seriously guys, where is babydoll?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I would die without gigagity .. btw stop spaming me dev.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



DAMMIT ERICK! STOP SPAMMING ME!  I got like 30 texts!!!! 

Xda is what keeps us alive...because we get bored


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

U have no prove



twitch153 said:


> DAMMIT ERICK! STOP SPAMMING ME!  I got like 30 texts!!!!
> 
> Xda is what keeps us alive...because we get bored

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U have no prove
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Proof 








-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

How dare u 


twitch153 said:


> Proof
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> How dare u
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



How dare I prove you wrong? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well needed bump 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well needed bump
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Can I spam you?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Can I spam you?

Click to collapse



No! I will find you and kill you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! I will find you and kill you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I can give you my GPS coordinates and when you find me you'll realize I'm too cool to kill


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can give you my GPS coordinates and when you find me you'll realize I'm too cool to kill

Click to collapse



Don't think that'll happen, when I have the will to kill there'll be no sympathy or second thoughts haha  This banana is a killing machine 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't think that'll happen, when I have the will to kill there'll be no sympathy or second thoughts haha  This banana is a killing machine
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You are really willing to kill me 
I should get on and start writing my will 

My TP2 goes to the grave with me so that i can xda when I'm dead 










^^ Told you: _Works every time _


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You are really willing to kill me
> I should get on and start writing my will
> 
> My TP2 goes to the grave with me so that i can xda when I'm dead
> ...

Click to collapse



...yes! I am! So don't push me because I'll kill you for fun  haha

Good because if you didn't xda in your grave I would have no one to ban 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ...yes! I am! So don't push me because I'll kill you for fun  haha
> 
> Good because if you didn't xda in your grave I would have no one to ban
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yo... Spent the whole day down at the estates... then they had a bloody power outage... couldn't get any work done...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yo... Spent the whole day down at the estates... then they had a bloody power outage... couldn't get any work done...

Click to collapse



at least you're alive and wasn't killed by twitch


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> at least you're alive and wasn't killed by twitch

Click to collapse



I'm not quite sure how a banananananananana might have killed me in an oil palm estate... but... I'll be careful next time 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piWCBOsJr-w


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm not quite sure how a banananananananana might have killed me in an oil palm estate... but... I'll be careful next time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piWCBOsJr-w

Click to collapse



I tried too hard not to close the youtube page tab, but I failed


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

Yup. I'm gonna learn from that class


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. I'm gonna learn from that class

Click to collapse



Good luck with that 







Where is babydoll?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah... she wasn't so active after the bout of flu...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yeah... she wasn't so active after the bout of flu...

Click to collapse



her profile says that her last activity was yesterday at 9PM (GMT+2)
but her last post was in 23 Feb


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> her profile says that her last activity was yesterday at 9PM (GMT+2)
> but her last post was in 23 Feb

Click to collapse



Did she turn into a lurker?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Did she turn into a lurker?

Click to collapse



IDK but I'll P.M her and maybe send an email


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK but I'll P.M her and maybe send an email

Click to collapse



Yeah... it's been a long time since she showed up. She's still in the llama days though


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... it's been a long time since she showed up. She's still in the llama days though

Click to collapse



check again she is in the mafia days 
and she has a special position (my assistant )


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> check again she is in the mafia days
> and she has a special position (my assistant )

Click to collapse



Sounds suspicious


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sounds suspicious

Click to collapse



Dammit, not that way


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Dammit, not that way

Click to collapse



That job name has @$$ and +!+5 in it...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That job name has @$$ and +!+5 in it...

Click to collapse



STOP IT


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright... banned thread spillover. LOL!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Where The F*** are all the BUMPS!!??!?


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 2, 2011)

we shall bribe the mods with style , with a banana ... they can have it anywhere they want it


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> we shall bribe the mods with style , with a banana ... they can have it anywhere they want it

Click to collapse



I hope you are not referring to a hidden meaning


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hope you are not referring to a hidden meaning

Click to collapse



Zing! We'll send Max


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Zing! We'll send Max

Click to collapse



loooooooooooooool 

good choice


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

We should not give them a bribe...they need to see how needed we are 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We should not give them a bribe...they need to see how needed we are
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Isn't max a good bribe?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Isn't max a good bribe?

Click to collapse



...yeah he is haha 

Erick says:

*Max, you're gay.

*Husam, babydoll is on his ear haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

wait.. I don't get it, he has her number?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait.. I don't get it, he has her number?

Click to collapse



He originally put -insert body part here- so I put ear haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He originally put -insert body part here- so I put ear haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



LOL!

That is so... wrong/right?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> LOL!
> 
> That is so... wrong/right?

Click to collapse



I agree but I thought of the weirdest body part to mention lmao 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I agree but I thought of the weirdest body part to mention lmao
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



How about the... nose...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How about the... nose...

Click to collapse



I nose what you were going to say...shame shame...haha

But the nose sounds....also really weird...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I nose what you were going to say...shame shame...haha
> 
> But the nose sounds....also really weird...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Shame on you for forcing the pun...

But yeah, it is kinda weird...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally it's in English


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

These are instances of perfectly logical and accepted piracy... just use the high seas version man... especially since you already have a legit license


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes i'd be a good bribe but....... I'm 3rd/4th in charge  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes i'd be a good bribe but....... I'm 3rd/4th in charge
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Exactly. You are high enough in position to be show that we are serious about the offer, yet not so high that you are indispensable.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. You are high enough in position to be show that we are serious about the offer, yet not so high that you are indispensable.

Click to collapse



I don't think he got it


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't think he got it

Click to collapse



That's the whole point


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't been posting but I haven't felt much like it lately. I just went to two funerals in the last two weeks and Sparky (my worse half) was in the hospital. Hi Husam 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Listen Doll....I don't know you at all but first..sorry for your troubles..second, glad you showed up because Hussam was about to jump off of a bridge or buy an IPhone (which in my book it's the same) because of your absence
> Crying like a little toddler on a daily basis
> @ Husamm...there, happy now?

Click to collapse



Welcome back babydoll, I'm sorry about all of your troubles, I've only had to experience two deaths in my life and one was my rabbit so I can only imagine how you must feel.

@M_T_M, why don't you join our little group? You know you want to 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Husam she's back there's no need for you to worry anymore haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam she's back there's no need for you to worry anymore haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I just read her P.M 
Glad she's finally back 

@M_T_M No comment


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, I just read her P.M
> Glad she's finally back
> 
> @M_T_M No comment

Click to collapse



I'm sure you are haha Congratulations! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks, I guess 



...I'm loving my LG X140 netbook more than my TP2


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thanks, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm loving my LG X140 netbook more than my TP2

Click to collapse



That's because you have had a  taste of what we like to call....modern technology haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's because you have had a  taste of what we like to call....modern technology haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



sakai's captain obvious


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sakai's captain obvious

Click to collapse




No sakai is Captain Obvious' summoner! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No sakai is Captain Obvious' summoner! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you just reminded me of rubbing


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah the rubbing....that's horrible Husam I can't believe you'd do that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah the rubbing....that's horrible Husam I can't believe you'd do that!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I didn't it was a setup , you know best


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah....I know but it was still funny haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah....I know but it was still funny haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But the wishes didn't work


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Of course you didn't! It's Erick! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course you didn't! It's Erick! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Is he still spamming you?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Is he still spamming you?

Click to collapse



Not as of lately  He only did it that once though and when I got all of those texts I was like  WTFUCK?!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not as of lately  He only did it that once though and when I got all of those texts I was like  WTFUCK?!

Click to collapse



I can still remember my brother on MSN when I did that to him in the sometime ago 

the best part that it was free using ICQ


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

My username reminds me that I should bump this thread before it ends up in page 2


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Sup husam 





husam666 said:


> My username reminds me that I should bump this thread before it ends up in page 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup husam
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yoyoyo... Just got back from showing a bunch of guys the estates... 

Nice to see Babydoll back 

Now husam can stop wearing a path in the carpet/flooring/concrete


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yoyoyo... Just got back from showing a bunch of guys the estates...
> 
> Nice to see Babydoll back
> 
> Now husam can stop wearing a path in the carpet/flooring/concrete

Click to collapse



Why were you showing a bunch of guys your house...? Unless...??! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

Estate as in Oil Palm plantations.


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Thats wat max said....





sakai4eva said:


> Estate as in Oil Palm plantations.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Thats wat max said....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Isn't that like TTWS?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy birthday to me  

It's the 5th of March


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Happy birthday to me
> 
> It's the 5th of March

Click to collapse








Another year, another achievement!

Good luck on getting laid tonight


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Another year, another achievement!
> 
> Good luck on getting laid tonight

Click to collapse



I live in a Muslim community, I can't do that unless I'm married.
but thanx anyway


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I live in a Muslim community, I can't do that unless I'm married.
> but thanx anyway

Click to collapse



Dang. Must suck to remain a virgin until you're married... then you will only experience onegina...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dang. Must suck to remain a virgin until you're married... then you will only experience onegina...

Click to collapse



GOD FORBIDS NO, If you think that marriage to me is only about sex you are completely wrong.


however, this is the case of married people around here xD

Edit: a good gift to me is a lawn, a rocking chair and a blanket


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> GOD FORBIDS NO, If you think that marriage to me is only about sex you are completely wrong.
> 
> 
> however, this is the case of married people around here xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Just kidding dude... Marriage is about love. And when we get married we no longer have sex, we *make love*.

That aside, I'm glad that you have a mature attitude about marriage. I sincerely wish that you find a girl that will deserve to be your wife


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Pulser is Magic  0.o

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=912122

Look at when this was posted and look at his join date   

Oh and do you like my Avatar... and should I change my name to .Max. like it is on other forums


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pulser is Magic  0.o
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=912122
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooo keep it macorony D:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha, okay 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

@sakai, lol and thx 

@max, finally 

@jimjam, you're not even in the mafia, keep your lame avatar as long as you wish, but we'll get you sooner or later


----------



## pulser_g2 (Mar 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pulser is Magic  0.o
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=912122
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am indeed capable of magic 

I thought you would know that secret of magic from iPD...


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

This here, is the ümlaut... it denotes...

ÜBER AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha, Nope.... Not yet anyway  



pulser_g2 said:


> I am indeed capable of magic
> 
> I thought you would know that secret of magic from iPD...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Nope.... Not yet anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh shimata! You changed your prof pic 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha yeah.. Like it? 




twitch153 said:


> Oh shimata! You changed your prof pic
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

woo hoo surprise cake cya later guys


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> woo hoo surprise cake cya later guys

Click to collapse




Told you that you'd get a surprise party! 

And yes Maxey it is approved! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

The fun part is over


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

Bump.   Hi. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey babydoll  Do you like the Nexus S more than you do the Nexus One? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey babydoll  Do you like the Nexus S more than you do the Nexus One?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



sure, it's better than your iphone 


hey babydoll


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sure, it's better than your iphone
> 
> 
> hey babydoll

Click to collapse



Fyi I'm getting a Nexus S so shush infidel! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

YUMMMY


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> YUMMMY

Click to collapse



Was that your cake?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Was that your cake?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



yes, I know it's small but we were only 5


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, I know it's small but we were only 5

Click to collapse



That's hardcore haha Kudos  I want a cake like that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's hardcore haha Kudos  I want a cake like that!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'll ship you one when you grill that iPhone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'll ship you one when you grill that iPhone

Click to collapse



I'm trading it for a Nexus S so....can I have my cake? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm trading it for a Nexus S so....can I have my cake?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Still no G2???


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm trading it for a Nexus S so....can I have my cake?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



OK, But I don't trust fedex guys, they might eat it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Still no G2???

Click to collapse



Nah a Nexus S is better  If anything I may find a way to trade my Nexus One for a G2.

But yeah Husam I want my cake! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sure, it's better than your iphone
> 
> 
> hey babydoll

Click to collapse




Hi. Hi. Hi. Howdy. How ya been
Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. Hi. Hi. Howdy. How ya been
> Nothing to see here... Move along.

Click to collapse



I'm ok. 

suffering from coughs caused by second hand smoking


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey babydoll  Do you like the Nexus S more than you do the Nexus One?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I still have my N1. Personally, I think the build quality  and the feel of the N1 is superior. I do like the NS. (I was a surprise gift from Sparky delivered by his brother while He was in the hospital. (don't ask. He still won't tell me how he managed getting it whilst confined to a hospital bed) The NS has a brighter display (obviously) and is a little quicker I think.... 

Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm ok.
> 
> suffering from coughs caused by second hand smoking

Click to collapse



That's not good. You sent a reply to my pm and somehow it disappeared :0 

Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's not good. You sent a reply to my pm and somehow it disappeared :0
> 
> Nothing to see here... Move along.

Click to collapse



Weird, anyway hope everything is ok now 

and congrats, a new phone to flash


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Weird, anyway hope everything is ok now
> 
> and congrats, a new phone to flash

Click to collapse



Yeah. Thanks. I just love "fastboot oem unlock" (and if need be "fastboot oem lock" on the NS)
Did you get a new netbook? 
Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Thanks. I just love "fastboot oem unlock" (and if need be "fastboot oem lock" on the NS)
> Did you get a new netbook?
> Nothing to see here... Move along.

Click to collapse



Yes, It's pretty cool, now I can flash wherever I am


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes, It's pretty cool, now I can flash wherever I am

Click to collapse



Don't you love it? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't you love it?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> Don't you love it?

Click to collapse




I do Erick 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do Erick
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



who is erick? I am THOR!!!! GAWD OF OFF TOPIC!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> who is erick? I am THOR!!!! GAWD OF OFF TOPIC!!!

Click to collapse



When is your birthday Thor? Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> When is your birthday Thor? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You should no. of course i no, but do you now when my birthday is???


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> You should no. of course i no, but do you now when my birthday is???

Click to collapse



No....I forgot, or I don't think you ever told me haha What is your middle name mister thor? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No....I forgot, or I don't think you ever told me haha What is your middle name mister thor?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ok really, this needs to stop now, why the f*** am i asking my self these damn questions..... ahahah!!!!! wheres the edit button?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> ok really, this needs to stop now, why the f*** am i asking my self these damn questions..... ahahah!!!!! wheres the edit button?

Click to collapse



How is your brother Erick is he doing well? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

What two nanas haha

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> What two nanas haha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Erick I know it is you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Erick I know it is you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



is tcp erick?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> is tcp erick?

Click to collapse



Yes, you are 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, you are
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But i am devan??? no!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> But i am devan??? no!

Click to collapse



But yes, you're not Devan 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Who has Husam667? 

Edit: Wow look at all the husams...  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/memberlist.php?do=getall


----------



## husam667 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who has Husam667?
> 
> Edit: Wow look at all the husams...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/memberlist.php?do=getall

Click to collapse



You mean me!?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam667 said:


> You mean me!?

Click to collapse



Hey there 


he's my official copy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha  Yeah you 

So it's Husam who owns his clone?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah, I wanted some thanks so...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha  Fair enough


----------



## CuteGirlVN (Mar 6, 2011)

Members:



Don: Hidden ID



Consigliere: Husam666



Special Position: Consigliere Assistant: BabyDoll25



Capo Bastone: Macarony Max



Special Position: El M1: T.C.P



Contabile: Coldskiesfullofblue



Caporegimes: 

1. souljaboy	 2. htc fan89	 3. Smartenup	 4. !Panda	 5. Twich153	 6. jeallen0



Special Position: Cook: sakai4eva



Sgarrista: jersey_609



Piciotto: 

michaelg117 /// JimJam707 /// twiz0r /// vbetts(Llamanator) /// Ezellular


__________________
|  thiet ke website mien phi  |  Thiáº¿t káº¿ Website Ä‘a ngÃ´n ngá»¯   |  thiet ke web gia re  |  cong ty thiet ke trang web  |  thiet ke webs


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

So.........?

do you want in?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

he has to prove himself first


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> he has to prove himself first

Click to collapse



HE!!!??? 

does CuteGirl mean anything to you!?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> HE!!!???
> 
> does CuteGirl mean anything to you!?

Click to collapse



Oh Shii.... 

*S*he has to prove herself first


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh Shii....
> 
> *S*he has no prove herself first

Click to collapse



no prove, learn some english maz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no prove, learn some english maz

Click to collapse



Haha I fixed it.... I don't know how I even mistyped that


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha I fixed it.... I don't know how I even mistyped that

Click to collapse



You need an update


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You need an update

Click to collapse



Um... So how do i do this... I have my lead and the update on my PC.... But where do I plug the lead in 0_o


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Um... So how do i do this... I have my lead and the update on my PC.... But where do I plug the lead in 0_o

Click to collapse



IDK, figure it out.. 

anyway look at who the don is


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK, figure it out..
> 
> anyway look at who the don is

Click to collapse



Um.,.. I'll update some other time then 

Haha  We must bow to twich152


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Um.,.. I'll update some other time then
> 
> Haha  We must bow to twich152

Click to collapse



I don't bow to no one 

we only follow his orders


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't bow to no one
> 
> we only follow his orders

Click to collapse



haha... Okay 


Psst...Hey


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha... Okay
> 
> I have a gay porn site account

Click to collapse



WTF, you're still 14  
And GAY!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

You changed what I said!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noo...

Click to collapse



make them 60


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Hahaha Done


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha Done

Click to collapse



not that kinda way, but ok , I gave them back to you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Blahdy blah....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice one hus  Nothing happened here


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

done 

10chr


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> done
> 
> 10chr

Click to collapse



what was that max in the first post in this page


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

No that was not me!  

Btw... it didn't work and I'm locked out of xda on my pc for 10 more mins 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 6, 2011)

You guys are out of control!!!

I like...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

Wait... So now there's TWO crazy, happy bananas AND TWO husams? WTF!?!? Wow. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wait... So now there's TWO crazy, happy bananas AND TWO husams? WTF!?!? Wow.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Isn't it confusing? I don't get the point of it either 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Isn't it confusing? I don't get the point of it either
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Wut's up twitch153 {aka The Real Crazy, Happy Banana} 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wut's up twitch153 {aka The Real Crazy, Happy Banana}
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Not much but I'm having problems trying to get my own Nexus S  God doesn't want me to have one! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Questo viene a dimostrare il mio punto che questi due clown non hanno alcun controllo sulla loro ranghi, né Cosa Nostra.
> Avere due look economici mostra mancanza di rispetto verso il proprio simile "organizzazione "..... farlo curato e loro, forse allora ci penserò la plausibilità di forse pensando di unire il vostro gruppo
> 
> Go nuts!!
> http://translate.google.com/#

Click to collapse



So basically once we get our ranks in order you'd join? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> An now..this

Click to collapse




That reminded me of that mentos commercial!  Okay so what do you mean by organize? Like....cut people or what? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Can not run a "serious" organisation with look alikes roaming everywhere, can ya?
> Plus...which one of you "nenes" plan to become the better man and apply for Mod when the times comes?

Click to collapse



I don't want the clones! That's why I have hired a "hit man" to hunt them down! Haha 

And I will definitely apply to become a mod when the time comes  I ain't no chicken.

If I was a mod I'd have no clones...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not much but I'm having problems trying to get my own Nexus S  God doesn't want me to have one!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




I actually got my NS as a surprise while Sparky was in the hospital. (He said I looked so sad when I came to visit that He got it to cheer me up. (still don't know how He managed it from a hospital bed but I was/am happy nonetheless. ) You will get one. (I wish you get one too)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I actually got my NS as a surprise while Sparky was in the hospital. (He said I looked so sad when I came to visit that He got it to cheer me up. (still don't know how He managed it from a hospital bed but I was/am happy nonetheless. ) You will get one. (I wish you get one too)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



That's sweet of him to do, I think he actually paid his brother to buy it for you and give it to him when he visited him  (conspiracies!)

And apparently your wishing works quick because I may still get that Nexus S 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's sweet of him to do, I think he actually paid his brother to buy it for you and give it to him when he visited him  (conspiracies!)
> 
> And apparently your wishing works quick because I may still get that Nexus S
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



(That's what I think too.) I will keep wishing that you get one.  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (That's what I think too.) I will keep wishing that you get one.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Your wishing worked!  I will be cross shipping the iphone with another members Nexus S monday  I'll get it by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest. But keep wishing to make sure everything goes well! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Your wishing worked!  I will be cross shipping the iphone with another members Nexus S monday  I'll get it by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest. But keep wishing to make sure everything goes well!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yay! (Done. I will keep wishing the wish that you get your NS quickly and that it gets to you in perfect condition too   )

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay! (Done. I will keep wishing the wish that you get your NS quickly and that it gets to you in perfect condition too   )
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



But don't tell Husam he'll get jealous that I'm getting wishes and he's not lmao  jk

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But don't tell Husam he'll get jealous that I'm getting wishes and he's not lmao  jk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I wish good things for all my friends.  (I'm glad I didn't stay away from posting here any longer. Even with all the stuff that's happened I am feeling happy now.) I'm glad you are getting your Nexus S. I really like mine. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wish good things for all my friends.  (I'm glad I didn't stay away from posting here any longer. Even with all the stuff that's happened I am feeling happy now.) I'm glad you are getting your Nexus S. I really like mine.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yeah you can't keep away from Xda for long, it will call back for you! Haha 

I hope I like my Nexus S as much as you like yours  How is life without an sd card? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah you can't keep away from Xda for long, it will call back for you! Haha
> 
> I hope I like my Nexus S as much as you like yours  How is life without an sd card?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's kind of annoying. The first night I used bluetooth (file transfer) and copied some songs from Marv (my N1) to ? (need a name for the NS) and it was fine. Shut the phone off. When I turned it on I could only find the songs thru a file manager. It turns out that I need to put all media (mp3s, pictures, ect) in folders for the phone to see them after subsequent media scans. Weird. It's just time consuming because I have tons of folders filled
with icons and docks  (and crap) that I want to copy...
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

Do u have itunes? If you do you should buy isyncr in market will make ur life of syncsyncinging your music easier 





Babydoll25 said:


> It's kind of annoying. The first night I used bluetooth (file transfer) and copied some songs from Marv (my N1) to ? (need a name for the NS) and it was fine. Shut the phone off. When I turned it on I could only find the songs thru a file manager. It turns out that I need to put all media (mp3s, pictures, ect) in folders for the phone to see them after subsequent media scans. Weird. It's just time consuming because I have tons of folders filled
> with icons and docks  (and crap) that I want to copy...
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> Do u have itunes? If you do you should buy isyncr in market will make ur life of syncsyncinging your music easier
> 
> iTunes?  no. unfortunately I'm lazy and stopped  synching my music to my win xp netbook awhile ago. I also now have a cr-48 (no local storage) that I use as my daily comp. (it too, needs a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But don't tell Husam he'll get jealous that I'm getting wishes and he's not lmao  jk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Tell me what? 

How is everybody?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Nothing ....good how bout u 





husam666 said:


> Tell me what?
> 
> How is everybody?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

@MTM Couple pages back.... I got declined... I'll try someother time now im one at ipd


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

U got declined max? Y





MacaronyMax said:


> @MTM Couple pages back.... I got declined... I'll try someother time now im one at ipd

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U got declined max? Y
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



It was ages ago... I don't know why....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It was ages ago... I don't know why....

Click to collapse



because you're not qualified


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you're not qualified

Click to collapse



because he is great??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> because he is great??

Click to collapse



Don't make me edit that!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> because he is great??

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Don't make me edit that!

Click to collapse



What about now:D


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> What about now:D

Click to collapse



dont mess with my post senor payaso!!  , look at my position, I will get u


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> dont mess with my post senor payaso!!  , look at my position, I will get u

Click to collapse



haha, he got you first


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey kids. JAMIES ONLINE.


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha, he got you first

Click to collapse



shh husam LD


JimJam707 said:


> Hey kids. JAMIES ONLINE.

Click to collapse



sup lego boy


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

So many quotes above me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> What about now:D

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Thanks Mr. C 

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> So many quotes above me.

Click to collapse



you're not a llama anymore


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're not a llama anymore

Click to collapse



But.... what is he now?  

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But.... what is he now?
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App

Click to collapse



a stupid bacteria


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But.... what is he now?
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes! What is Jimjam?! We must decide! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a stupid bacteria

Click to collapse



No. I'm an awesome person.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm..... 


Oh and by the way.... I don't have an Acer Liquid Metal.... New rom 

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hmm.....
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way.... I don't have an Acer Liquid Metal.... New rom
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> No. I'm an awesome person.

Click to collapse



Are you a mafia member, or a llama?! State your position! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Are you a mafia member, or a llama?! State your position!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Neutral.
10char


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you accept bribes? 


JimJam707 said:


> Neutral.
> 10char

Click to collapse





Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do you accept bribes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I Do Not!
howmuch?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Are you a mafia member, or a llama?! State your position!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



He's a bacteria, look at his avatar


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Shame on u 
Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> No I Do Not!
> howmuch?

Click to collapse



There is no neutral! 

You must decide you squishy bacteria man.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

lol @tcp

twtich152 is the DON


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Is he not tcp though  they type the same 



husam666 said:


> lol @tcp
> 
> twtich152 is the DON

Click to collapse





Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is he not tcp though  they type the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max, the other day on Minecraft Dan said


> Max is dead to us XD

Click to collapse



D:


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is he not tcp though  they type the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LD


10char


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is he not tcp though  they type the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was my exact assumption as well!  And Twitch152 is not the don! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Wait...  He's back??? PM server thingys   I don't want to be dead! 



JimJam707 said:


> Max, the other day on Minecraft Dan said
> 
> D:

Click to collapse





Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait...  He's back??? PM server thingys   I don't want to be dead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He can't host anymore. To much lag now.
Like, loooooads of it. His laptop doesn't support OpenGL XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Or is he 


twitch153 said:


> That was my exact assumption as well!  And Twitch152 is not the don!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, haha  I have a server... but also no laptop 



JimJam707 said:


> He can't host anymore. To much lag now.
> Like, loooooads of it. His laptop doesn't support OpenGL XD

Click to collapse





Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That was my exact assumption as well!  And Twitch152 is not the don!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



he/she's the real twitch and you're copying him.
the number in his/her username is less so you're the copy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with hus  who is this imposter 153 

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he/she's the real twitch and you're copying him.
> the number in his/her username is less so you're the copy

Click to collapse



hahahaha
I'm the only JimJam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Or are you... 

*creates jimjam708 account *

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you all dissapear or are you making more accounts  

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Orrr...... You don't want to talk to me?  Phone is about to die.... 

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did you all dissapear or are you making more accounts
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm still here.

the only unsecured wifi signal is so poor that even the slightest move can make me disconnected


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did you all dissapear or are you making more accounts
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App

Click to collapse



sup max!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey  Damn... Unlucky hus 

How is ya erick?  ;D

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am the don, and if anyone says otherwise they are removed from the mafia, permanently. 

I have spoken.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I am the don, and if anyone says otherwise they are removed from the mafia, permanently.
> 
> I have spoken.

Click to collapse



you are the fake twitch!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Husam is OP he controls 

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you are the fake twitch!!

Click to collapse



what he said


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you are the fake twitch!!

Click to collapse



Husam, I will cut all connections with you. Don't test me.

You too Erick.


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys , woah the imposter is here again??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Hahaha 

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hwy max, what happened to skype?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

I would but the Police want my laptop so I can't go on :/



twitch152 said:


> Hwy max, what happened to skype?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I would but the Police want my laptop so I can't go on :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why what did you do? did it involve smarties? 
or gayporn?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha ;D No neither  .... can't say though either.... =/ 



twitch152 said:


> why what did you do? did it involve smarties?
> or gayporn?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha ;D No neither  .... can't say though either.... =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pm me!!!!

10 things


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha someother time  My phone is about to die  

Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha someother time  My phone is about to die
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Metal using XDA App

Click to collapse



plug it


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Max u guys have weird plug thingy s

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Naa... They're decent plugs  they drop down flat and stayin  also...I found an iPad to use


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naa... They're decent plugs  they drop down flat and stayin  also...I found an iPad to use

Click to collapse



traitor


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> traitor

Click to collapse



Haha  Would you like me to ditch the iPad and go then?? .


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Would you like me to ditch the iPad and go then?? .

Click to collapse



no, you can easily get a shotgun and shoot the police


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, you can easily get a shotgun and shoot the police

Click to collapse



And then more police will come. They are like ants to sweet foods.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And then more police will come. They are like ants to sweet foods.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lol.

did you see the new thread title?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol.
> 
> did you see the new thread title?

Click to collapse



change it now!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> change it now!!!

Click to collapse



That's right haha Gracias Husam 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's right haha Gracias Husam
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you're welcome 

look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOGnQ3D5IDk , it's a matter of time now 

good night


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're welcome
> 
> look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOGnQ3D5IDk , it's a matter of time now
> 
> good night

Click to collapse



Ah! It's so crippling slow! Haha Nighty night 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

Wake up in the morning
Feeling up her titty
Then I get diarrhea. What a ****ty way to start the week. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wake up in the morning
> Feeling up her titty
> Then I get diarrhea. What a ****ty way to start the week.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Giving us too much information is a bad thing. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Giving us too much information is a bad thing.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Whole point, etc.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

wow, I'm the only one on xda *wind passes by sound*


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> specially if you seem to be passing wind

Click to collapse



I'm not...
that's sakai


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not...
> that's sakai

Click to collapse



Hey! Watch that 

Just because diarrhea...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey! Watch that
> 
> Just because diarrhea...

Click to collapse



are you any better now?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you any better now?

Click to collapse



Kinda... I missed work today... gonna go for work 2moro 

I think it was something I ate on Sunday...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Kinda... I missed work today... gonna go for work 2moro
> 
> I think it was something I ate on Sunday...

Click to collapse



let me guess... chinese?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let me guess... chinese?

Click to collapse



LOLx, I am Chinese... nah, it was some clams... I think...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> LOLx, I am Chinese... nah, it was some clams... I think...

Click to collapse



lol

anyway... any news from the scotsman?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> anyway... any news from the scotsman?

Click to collapse



None so far... gonna crash... see you guys when I wake up


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 7, 2011)

Goodmorning 





sakai4eva said:


> None so far... gonna crash... see you guys when I wake up

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> None so far... gonna crash... see you guys when I wake up

Click to collapse



sleep tight


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

HELLO EVERYBODY! I am saying hello from my computer tech class  My teacher doesn't know what she is doing.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY! I am saying hello from my computer tech class  My teacher doesn't know what she is doing.

Click to collapse



haha lol 

I Will replace her when the package arrives


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Soooooo...this is your brother, eh?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=11914050&postcount=2404
> Sounds interesting and descent beats
> What do you know how to do? Play the Ukulele?

Click to collapse



Yeah.. he only made the beat, the singing part is not him 

and no 
I play the guitar (punk rock made by greenday ) and learning drums.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Cool! Like I said...beat sounds good. What does the song says tough?

Click to collapse



It's about their political views, and traitors who spy for the enemy (in this case: Israel)  are ready to kill even their own brothers for some money. But in the end they don't pay and maybe kill them.

This is a fact and it happens a lot here.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's about their political views, and traitors who spy for the enemy (in this case: Israel)  are ready to kill even their own brothers for some money. But in the end they don't pay and maybe kill them.
> 
> This is a fact and it happens a lot here.

Click to collapse



Having an interesting conversation with M_T_M?  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Having an interesting conversation with M_T_M?  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah 
he's a cool guy .


when will the package arrive, I'm sick of this box


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah
> he's a cool guy .
> 
> 
> when will the package arrive, I'm sick of this box

Click to collapse



I told you he be coo' peeps  haha

MY package will arrive Wednesday, that's when I get my Nexus S! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I told you he be coo' peeps  haha
> 
> MY package will arrive Wednesday, that's when I get my Nexus S!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



what about me 
you shipped me 2 months ago, remember?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I do know how to have interesting conversations twitchy  I just don't feel like it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you don't know the story...

TCP shipped me using normal mail to twitch to make me his servant , I'm now stuck in this box waiting for the light.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

stupid double post 
never mind this


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I do know how to have interesting conversations twitchy  I just don't feel like it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you are able to have interesting conversations....you're too busy eating your "caviar" haha

He provided tracking, I trust 'em on his word 

@Husam, I don't know! Ask Erick! He was the one who shipped you! And how has your phone lasted this long....?!  Amazing battery.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2011)

just flashed a rom with broken wifi and data  now I'm stuck with it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> just flashed a rom with broken wifi and data  now I'm stuck with it

Click to collapse



How are you stuck with it?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2011)

I download roms using my phone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I download roms using my phone

Click to collapse



Lmao! Fail dude! Just download from your computer and slap it on your sd card.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! Fail dude! Just download from your computer and slap it on your sd card.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



the police has his laptop remember?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the police has his laptop remember?

Click to collapse



Yeah but didn't he have a mac...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but didn't he have a mac...?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it was a macbook or something.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it was a macbook or something.

Click to collapse



Yeah but you could still plug in a usb to it...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but you could still plug in a usb to it...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But the cops have it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> But the cops have it

Click to collapse



What did he do?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What did he do?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



IDK he refused to say...

where were you yesterday?
we ran through all this...

you are losing it kid


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK he refused to say...
> 
> where were you yesterday?
> we ran through all this...
> ...

Click to collapse



.......>.> I was busy. Plus I am getting excited now! I want it to be Wednesday! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I download roms using my phone

Click to collapse



Wait....if you have no data or internet....HOW ARE YOU ONLINE?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

so whos twich and what is he dealing


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .......>.> I was busy. Plus I am getting excited now! I want it to be Wednesday!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



want what?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> so whos twich and what is he dealing

Click to collapse



I'm twitch, obviously. And he was saying that because we got a clone around here...somewhere.

@Husam, I want two days to pass so I can get my phone! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

blablabla nothing to read....


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm twitch, obviously.

Click to collapse



oh hellow , nice to meet you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey there soul  I know who Soulja boy is but I'd rather call you soul.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wait....if you have no data or internet....HOW ARE YOU ONLINE?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



iPad  But I found an old CM7 nightly laying round on my SD so flashed that and downloaded Gingerbreadsense .     Yeah.. it was a macbook 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pm me and tell me what happened! 

And that's the exact reason I have a folder with all my old roms that I loved on it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe they took it because they saw you using the ipad haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha, I will... When I get it back so i know what's happening.... 

 lol   

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe they took it because they saw you using the ipad haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



no they took it because its an apple product 
they want to get rid of it


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe they took it because they saw you using the ipad haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



no they took it because its an apple product 
they want to get rid of it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no they took it because its an apple product
> they want to get rid of it

Click to collapse



Double post husam 

And yeah, but if that was the case why wasn't the ipad destroyed?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Double post husam
> 
> And yeah, but if that was the case why wasn't the ipad destroyed?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



they don't know he has it


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nighty night


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2011)

Night husam


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night husam

Click to collapse



Maxey! Pm me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

Good morning, gentlemen.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning, gentlemen.

Click to collapse



Ay homie! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ay homie!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hehe... boss is missing today... it'll be a fun day of messing around with my phone and doing nothing productive


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hehe... boss is missing today... it'll be a fun day of messing around with my phone and doing nothing productive

Click to collapse



You should steal a stapler! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You should steal a stapler!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I use my personal stationery in the office. They use the cheap stuff. I mostly only ask for staples instead.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I use my personal stationery in the office. They use the cheap stuff. I mostly only ask for staples instead.

Click to collapse



..........steal staples! The plan is fool proof 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ..........steal staples! The plan is fool proof
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I have a huge box of it that I "liberated" some time ago. The sad thing is that they tend to use cheap Bic-like pens that no one in their sane mind would use/steal.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have a huge box of it that I "liberated" some time ago. The sad thing is that they tend to use cheap Bic-like pens that no one in their sane mind would use/steal.

Click to collapse



greetings


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> greetings

Click to collapse



Greetings.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Greetings.

Click to collapse



how's it going?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi. Bump. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in school again. English this time, listening to my teacher talk about Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiiii 
....


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hiiii
> ....

Click to collapse



Maxey what happened with the police?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Maxey refuses to answer  It's probably because he tried hacking his school system haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

Nee naw *****es.
IIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTS DA PARTAYPOLICE!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxey refuses to answer  It's probably because he tried hacking his school system haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Wait... Who said that  ...  because there was a rumor that I did and I was like wtf... We have it locked down tiiight 



Dan!!!! 


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nee naw *****es.
> IIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTS DA PARTAYPOLICE!!

Click to collapse



Hey Dan! Is that what they said to Maxey when the police came?! Haha! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Who said that  ...  because there was a rumor that I did and I was like wtf... We have it locked down tiiight
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one said that I just assumed, that's just because I'm such a great detective 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No one said that I just assumed, that's just because I'm such a great detective
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Yes, you are... But thats weird because I only got told I 'did' today  Its a sign! 


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Yes, you are... But thats weird because I only got told I 'did' today  Its a sign!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wow I'm g-skillz  

I figured you would be pinned for something like that  You're very mischievous! But hey....I do it in school all the time. How do you think I get on xda? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wow I'm g-skillz
> 
> I figured you would be pinned for something like that  You're very mischievous! But hey....I do it in school all the time. How do you think I get on xda?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

> > Wow I'm g-skillz
> >
> > I figured you would be pinned for something like that  You're very mischievous! But hey....I do it in school all the time. How do you think I get on xda?
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Who said that  ...  because there was a rumor that I did and I was like wtf... We have it locked down tiiight
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup blood.


twitch153 said:


> Hey Dan! Is that what they said to Maxey when the police came?! Haha!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



God knows. I ain't no cop. I'm a music man!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bypass security blocks and all that nice stuff, the Computer security in my school is crap. The only really annoying thing they have is deepfreeze 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Sup blood.
> 
> 
> God knows. I ain't no cop. I'm a music man!

Click to collapse



You could be a musical cop, singing while you arrest people! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Yo Daniel  lol

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> you could be a musical cop, singing while you arrest people!
> 
> -if ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



shhhiiiiiiittt i've been rumbled!!
Xd


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yo Daniel  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



You're a *****. A curly haired *****.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahahha  Soo.. how are you(questionmark) long time no see 	



DanWilson said:


> You're a *****. A curly haired *****.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahha  Soo.. how are you(questionmark) long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(questionmark)?
Ah mahn. I'm rather bored. And I need a wee. 
And I miss MC with MP. My server thing lags us to fudge.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> (questionmark)?
> Ah mahn. I'm rather bored. And I need a wee.
> And I miss MC with MP. My server thing lags us to fudge.

Click to collapse



Oh... Gingerbread Sense... The question mark button doesnt work.... And its too much effort to flip the phone  lol

Haha, join mine  I haz town ;D


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh... Gingerbread Sense... The question mark button doesnt work.... And its too much effort to flip the phone  lol
> 
> Haha, join mine  I haz town ;D

Click to collapse



Yours? YOURS? YOU HAVE ONE? DOOD IMMA SHOOT YOU IN THE TESTICLES!

Also - GBS - is weird. I couldn't keep it. Dunno why. Also - steal a key layout fom an old Sense ROM and you're sorted.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

They came out with the gingerbread sense? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

I was borred... Im sorry haha   i have a few friends on it lol.. they can be kicked though 

Oh wow  Thhanks ill try that later... Lol works okay for me 


DanWilson said:


> Yours? YOURS? YOU HAVE ONE? DOOD IMMA SHOOT YOU IN THE TESTICLES!
> 
> Also - GBS - is weird. I couldn't keep it. Dunno why. Also - steal a key layout fom an old Sense ROM and you're sorted.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They came out with the gingerbread sense?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Incredible. S port 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

So it's 2.3 sense...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So it's 2.3 sense...?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yup. Like.
Android. 2.3
With Sense.
Like. WOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

XD hahaha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds buggy  Not quite exciting.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hahaha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Man.. I missed XDA. And Modaco. But its dead there. I could make a thread named Penis. And get away wi-- IDEA!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Man.. I missed XDA. And Modaco. But its dead there. I could make a thread named Penis. And get away wi-- IDEA!!

Click to collapse



You know that avatar definitely suits you 


-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Man.. I missed XDA. And Modaco. But its dead there. I could make a thread named Penis. And get away wi-- IDEA!!

Click to collapse



Haha do it!  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey dan... Would you like to join the mafia ;D

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know that avatar definitely suits you
> 
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



HEEL YEAH MAHN!


MacaronyMax said:


> Haha do it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



http://android.modaco.com/content/t-mobile-pulse-pulse-modaco-com/334095/penis/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahahha  awwessooomme  now post one here and see which one lasts longer 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dan might get in trouble for that haha

...go for it...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahha  awwessooomme  now post one here and see which one lasts longer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Done.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11946379#post11946379
Night all.

Don't you worry Twitch. Don't worry.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Night dan ;D

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Done.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11946379#post11946379
> Night all.

Click to collapse



Don't expect to see it when you wake up haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't expect to see it when you wake up haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



My penis is always there when I wake up. Watching me...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> My penis is always there when I wake up. Watching me...

Click to collapse



Until Maxey comes over and chops it off. He is gay and may possibly want a souvenir 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Until Maxey comes over and chops it off. He is gay and may possibly want a souvenir
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha.... Iloled until i saw the gay part   

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Post 1000! Yay!  Yeah Maxey...we know you're gay haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Penis was closed in exactly 10 minutes! Lmao 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha, is it still up in Modaco... And congrats 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude I loled when I saw it close so quickly xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha  atleat it was closed in style 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder how long it will last in modaco.... Haha Dan is the official mafia troll! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sup nana? How's life?

Click to collapse



Pretty good  How are you buddy? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pretty good  How are you buddy?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Morning guys


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey sakai, enjoy your flame war? Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey sakai, enjoy your flame war? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nah... it's more like pouring kerosene and watching the flamer burn himself... the more sane, understanding and accommodating I got, the more determined he is to burn his own self... it's just time before it implodes and I get an infraction for troll-baiting


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... it's more like pouring kerosene and watching the flamer burn himself... the more sane, understanding and accommodating I got, the more determined he is to burn his own self... it's just time before it implodes and I get an infraction for troll-baiting

Click to collapse



Troll bait, get in on sale while it's nice and fresh  I sell the best troll bait in xda! Please! Come to me for your troll needs at my discount dealer store! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Troll bait, get in on sale while it's nice and fresh  I sell the best troll bait in xda! Please! Come to me for your troll needs at my discount dealer store!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



And for this special time only, pay 2,999.93 for a lifetime supply of loltard. Just key in the special words you need and you'll be greeted with a veritable library of wonderful meme-tastic images, suitable for your flaming needs. 

Here are a few testimonies of our customers:

"I used to get pwned on 4chan, but now that I have the loltard, I am still pwned, but at least it's funnier now."

"Loltard changed my life. I used to be suicidal, but now I make people kill themselves. Thanks to sakai4eva!"

Order now! Don't lose out on this once-in-a-lifetime opportunity!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And for this special time only, pay 2,999.93 for a lifetime supply of loltard. Just key in the special words you need and you'll be greeted with a veritable library of wonderful meme-tastic images, suitable for your flaming needs.
> 
> Here are a few testimonies of our customers:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha! If only these things were real... That'd make school more interesting. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hahahaha! If only these things were real... That'd make school more interesting.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Here, since you are a good friend of mine, I'll let you in on the web version of loltard:

http://www.google.com.my/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi

remember to disable safe search.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Here, since you are a good friend of mine, I'll let you in on the web version of loltard:
> 
> http://www.google.com.my/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi
> 
> remember to disable safe search.

Click to collapse



Haha Good stuff, I found nothing mind scarring though 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha Good stuff, I found nothing mind scarring though
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



That's because you didn't put in the right words...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's because you didn't put in the right words...

Click to collapse



All I put in was loltard haha What did you expect from me?! D:

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> All I put in was loltard haha What did you expect from me?! D:
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Loltards = google image search

That costs $2,999.93


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

BUMP! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good morning all 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## angel18 (Mar 9, 2011)

wow cool very happy with my make comments all the members still stay in these forums ... thanks for alll .... I love you


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

Technically I ain't a member. I'm a troll. And as such:
TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

I'm a troll, a wonderful troll, watch me lol, watch me roll, I do as I please, like licking up grease.
Why you may ask, do you wear the mask, well you don't know me, I don't know me, the mask has taken over.
I am a troll. There is no Dan. I ain't no man. But I have some fans. They love my trolling. I get them rolling, I have them lmao'n. So like the great MJ, SHAMONE.

Damn I'm bored.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey there

Is that a new phone max?

@dw: glad to see you back daniel




Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Is that a new phone max?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max has a DZ still. I think..

Hey there Husam. How's things?

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Max has a DZ still. I think..
> 
> Hey there Husam. How's things?
> 
> Sent from a troll using the XDA App.

Click to collapse



Read the edited post above and ull see how good 

edit: edited because someone who'll get me into trouble just joined xda 


Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

angel18 said:


> wow cool very happy with my make comments all the members still stay in these forums ... thanks for alll .... I love you

Click to collapse



I have no clue what you mean  But you're welcome...?  haha

Hey Husam, post from school


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have no clue what you mean  But you're welcome...?  haha
> 
> Hey Husam, post from school

Click to collapse



sry I'll be busy enjoying the show


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That my dear Sir It's some quality trolling

Click to collapse



XD. 
I once had a pie. I bit a piece out of said pie. I held it sideways. It literally pissed grease out the side and coated the table. I didn't finish the pie.

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Technically I ain't a member. I'm a troll. And as such:
> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> I'm a troll, a wonderful troll, watch me lol, watch me roll, I do as I please, like licking up grease.
> ...

Click to collapse



How long did that take?  Sounds good  Haha


Hus.. I still have my DZ


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some one I know joined xda and he paid a visit to the ot for his first post,

The ot isn't safe for me anymore 

Especially when it comes to sakais birds 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How long did that take?  Sounds good  Haha
> 
> 
> Hus.. I still have my DZ

Click to collapse



Around 5 minutes.



husam666 said:


> Some one I know joined xda and he paid a visit to the ot for his first post,
> 
> The ot isn't safe for me anymore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDXD. Send your mafia to get him. I'll bystand. I'm not really a member. Cops can't touch me.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Around 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> XDXD. Send your mafia to get him. I'll bystand. I'm not really a member. Cops can't touch me.

Click to collapse



He's across borders, back in jerusalem

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He's across borders, back in jerusalem
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Hmm. Mafia'll need to get across it... Or...
Hire some Libyans.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Hmm. Mafia'll need to get across it... Or...
> Hire some Libyans.

Click to collapse



Libyans!? That's gonna be hard

New thread title btw

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Libyans!? That's gonna be hard
> 
> New thread title btw
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Offer them a way out the country.
WIN=WIN.

Also - nice. Max needs to re-appear you mean.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

I have Manors my dearest Husam  Haha


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have Manors my dearest Husam  Haha

Click to collapse



No you don't, you fart on the queen's face!

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No you don't, you fart on the queen's face!
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Wait... Whut??


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Whut??

Click to collapse



Look in the edc thread

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha The queen is saddened by his passage of gas 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha The queen is saddened by his passage of gas
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



If I farted on The Queen she'd dissolve.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's because you eat haggis 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's because you eat haggis
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



What's that? 

Anyway should I enjoy the show or learn some object oriented c#?

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What's that?
> 
> Anyway should I enjoy the show or learn some object oriented c#?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Show? SHOW? Show? Explain. Fully. In a 2000000000000 word essay.


twitch153 said:


> That's because you eat haggis
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I don't! Seriously. I don't. I like chips. Like most Scots XD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Show? SHOW? Show? Explain. Fully. In a 2000000000000 word essay.

Click to collapse



I can't you know why, but its related to sakai and his birds... 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

I know some objective C 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I know some objective C
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



I don't care. Should I learn some ooc#  or kick back and enjoy the show?

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't care. Should I learn some ooc#  or kick back and enjoy the show?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Learn C#. Then get rich. Then get laid. Or watch EelSoup and become scared of women.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Learn C#. Then get rich. Then get laid. Or watch EelSoup and become scared of women.

Click to collapse



Good idea 
P.s I sent eel soup and meatspin to a friend and he hates me now xD

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

I miss those.... (not the sites the convos  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I miss those.... (not the sites the convos
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



www.teamlIama.tk
www.DanWilson.tk
www.totalawesomeness.tk

There you go.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> www.teamlIama.tk
> www.DanWilson.tk
> www.totalawesomeness.tk
> 
> There you go.

Click to collapse



Cool sites, I advice everyone to click those links 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

Hahaha hus&dan.... That bottom ones new to me though...  What does it link to.... Im to curious haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

Double post


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Double post

Click to collapse



Which also stands for DP 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

And dp stands for...? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And dp stands for...?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



The other thread max... 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

The other thread?.... I've gone blank I need more hints 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The other thread?.... I've gone blank I need more hints
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



The thread called: my friend's DP 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys welcome our newest member skellyyy 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Woooo!  lol.  

Btw, you can type it with just one Y.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Woooo!  lol.
> 
> Btw, you can type it with just one Y.

Click to collapse



It's cooler with 3 


Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 9, 2011)

Everybody get on Skype ...Max download the app 


MacaronyMax said:


> I miss those.... (not the sites the convos
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Everybody get on Skype ...Max download the app
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No one is on 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just an update to all my mobster brethren, I'll be on a lot later but not much now, I got a big essay I have to do plus I just got my Nexus S so I am playing with it's beauty <3

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Just an update to all my mobster brethren, I'll be on a lot later but not much now, I got a big essay I have to do plus I just got my Nexus S so I am playing with it's beauty <3
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You rich American snobs...

I have a Desire that I paid for with my own blood and sweat... and yet... and yet...

I STILL LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You rich American snobs...
> 
> I have a Desire that I paid for with my own blood and sweat... and yet... and yet...
> 
> I STILL LOVE YOU ALL!!!

Click to collapse



I had to work for my stuff too! Just...by trading  I only paid for my Touch Pro 2 and G1, anything else was received in a trade. 

PS: Te amo y tu tambien 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Sanbourne (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone on? im bored outta my mind


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

Sanbourne said:


> anyone on? im bored outta my mind

Click to collapse



We're on... duh...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm off...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm off...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Get back on soon.

kthxbai


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

He's on 





sakai4eva said:


> Get back on soon.
> 
> kthxbai

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

No I was off but I got back on...then off  Now I'm going to sleep! Goodnight family 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No I was off but I got back on...then off  Now I'm going to sleep! Goodnight family
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Aaaaand he's off.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey welcme to the Mafia Skelly 


Okay... Ill be on Skype later guys 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bad afternoon 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

Whoa! What happened?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

I missed school and a quiz 

Anyway Sakai I have a question for you I'll pm the details

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Husam woke up late that's why he missed school haha It happened to me like 5 times already, luckily I have a car 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam woke up late that's why he missed school haha It happened to me like 5 times already, luckily I have a car
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I woke up even after the school day is over


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I woke up even after the school day is over

Click to collapse



Win.
//bump


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Win.
> //bump

Click to collapse



you are weird


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you are weird

Click to collapse



Missing a whole day of school for sleep? 
I think you are weird for not enjoying it.


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 10, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Missing a whole day of school for sleep?
> I think you are weird for not enjoying it.

Click to collapse



+1 bruuvva


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Missing a whole day of school for sleep?
> I think you are weird for not enjoying it.

Click to collapse



kids...


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> kids...

Click to collapse



Adults...


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> kids...

Click to collapse



Pshhhh. Someone at school wasn't in today. I called him and asked why. Apparently he's building the Roman Colosseum on Minecraft xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Minecraft blows something fierce.  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Minecraft blows something fierce.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



hi twitch 
how's that new phone ?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Hus  How you doin'? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Hus  How you doin'?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



tweaking as usual


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Stop doing drugs, maybe then you won't be tweaking  haha I'll be back on later I gotta go.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Stop doing drugs, maybe then you won't be tweaking  haha I'll be back on later I gotta go.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lol ok tyt


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm back y'all haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm back y'all haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hey 'nana 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

That was quick!  Holy **** haha I was getting my phone stared down by my the guy sitting next to me 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That was quick!  Holy **** haha I was getting my phone stared down by my the guy sitting next to me
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



 Tell me about it, yesterday I had 2 guys staring at it 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe it's because our phones are so sexy 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dude in the bus today was staring at my phone. He said "What iPhone is that?"


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Dude in the bus today was staring at my phone. He said "What iPhone is that?"

Click to collapse



Haha, haha, haha 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Dude in the bus today was staring at my phone. He said "What iPhone is that?"

Click to collapse



What phone do you have...? XD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What phone do you have...? XD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's a some kind of iPhone, duh. 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate iPhones, but they are great trading items  It's crazy haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's a some kind of iPhone, duh.
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Hey  

Husam... I apologised the the queen and she said it's cool.... She gave me a lesson on manners and now I have them 


Don't get my laptop for at least 6 months  I'll forget I have one before then! Lol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Husam... I apologised the the queen and she said it's cool.... She gave me a lesson on manners and now I have them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey  The Queen lied, she never forgived you! She is still mad that you be passing gas on her 

So when are you going to tell us what horrible thing you've done?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Husam... I apologised the the queen and she said it's cool.... She gave me a lesson on manners and now I have them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good for you 
Now look at the new thread title and LYFAO

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Really?! I always thought Maxey was 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Really?! I always thought Maxey was
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Go back about 4 pages in the listening thread, he says that he tried a h**ker with a penis and he wants the money back 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 10, 2011)

Hahaha thanks hus  

@twitch... When I have my laptop


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh...my....god...not much of a shock  haha

@Maxey, yay! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

My guess is that he tried to haack something

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

That's my suspicion too 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Where did everyone go?

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey 'nana...I do believe you owe me some pics

Click to collapse



I'll post some pictures tomorrow, I'm letting my friend user my Nexus One so I currently don't have another camera 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Since I'm apart of this 'mafia' now I better post in this thread more?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

You better homie! haha jk  Welcome to the club! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

He's what 
And you're rasist  (there ok now!?)

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He's what
> And you're rasist
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Not even close haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm bored dawg.

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

wtf? i got a warning for calling some one a beaner.... i want justice!!!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Yo' homies, you ain't got sh*t on me yo'!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> wtf? i got a warning for calling some one a beaner.... i want justice!!!

Click to collapse



You need to watch that attitude er 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You need to watch that attitude er
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



F*** im on a rage trip today!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha yeah because what you said actually was a racial slur! Mine wasn't! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Relax everybody....there's been a report filed already and we are working on it
> Nana and hussam...edit your post ASAP.

Click to collapse



I already did!

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Already ahead of you. I figured it would cause some issues so I have no problem editing the post to keep the peace 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Relax everybody....there's been a report filed already and we are working on it
> Nana and hussam...edit your post ASAP.

Click to collapse



oopss...wrong button , sorry dev and husam  amigo and amiga??


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I already did!
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



I think he's talking about the (not like it's a bad thing ) part.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> oopss...wrong button , sorry dev and husam  amigo and amiga??

Click to collapse



Lies! I see what you tried to do there...>.>

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

no amiga????


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amiga?!!!???!??!? 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

LD 

10 things


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Husam, I'm not the amiga...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam, I'm not the amiga...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



WTF are you talking about!?
Who said anything about you?

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF are you talking about!?
> Who said anything about you?
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



husam is devans, chikita bonita


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

I know you didn't say anything about me! LMAO! That's the point, I'm stating that he was talking about you! haha  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> husam is devans, chikita bonita

Click to collapse



Also lies! Just like that "text" I never replied to...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know you didn't say anything about me! LMAO! That's the point, I'm stating that he was talking about you! haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Where is he!

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cali, good luck getting there haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

poop


10 .asdasf


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Where is he!
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



u want to come in a coffin? or a what??


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> u want to come in a coffin? or a what??

Click to collapse



No, fedex 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

husam look at what he said!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i c no reply!!!!

Click to collapse



Trying to frame me! I don't start rumors, that's childish.  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> husam look at what he said!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm not a news fan, what am I missing LD

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

and what am i


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> and what am i

Click to collapse



A News fan haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Silence breaker

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

You farted! haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You farted! haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Smelt it dealt it 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Smelt it dealt it
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



I didn't smell it...I heard it 

You every notice, with Erick comes animosity? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> animosity? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



And that means?

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And that means?
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Chaos 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Chaos
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah, and a mix of mtm and tcp will destroy xda for sure 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, and a mix of mtm and tcp will destroy xda for sure
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Nah M_T_M is cool, he looks out for the people he likes haha


-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah M_T_M is cool, he looks out for the people he likes haha
> 
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Let's bring down this hoe, all aboard the banning thread 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Let's bring down this hoe, all aboard the banning thread
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse




Wait...who are we bringing down...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wait...who are we bringing down...?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I was thinking of cda (in ericks language ) but it's just the 2 of us, not enough.

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was thinking of cda (in ericks language ) but it's just the 2 of us, not enough.
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



So we are trying to bring down....who? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So we are trying to bring down....who? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



That guy at the mall  

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That guy at the mall
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



() <---- Lost.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> () <---- Lost.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



C'mon really?
You know cda in erick's language = xda 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> C'mon really?
> You know cda in erick's language = xda
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Oh! I forgot he had such horrible grammar haha So how are we gonna take down xda?? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh! I forgot he had such horrible grammar haha So how are we gonna take down xda??
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You are really high my friend.
It was already achieved once in the past 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You are really high my friend.
> It was already achieved once in the past
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



I have never been high in my life, drunk? Yes. High, no haha 

So we need to spam xda on btpay? Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have never been high in my life, drunk? Yes. High, no haha
> 
> So we need to spam xda on btpay? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah but we need more soldiers in this fight 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah but we need more soldiers in this fight
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse




But the soldiers are spread so widely 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But the soldiers are spread so widely
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



We fix a date and boom

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> We fix a date and boom
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



It didn't work last time...xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It didn't work last time...xD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's worth a try 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

True true  Let me know what time would be good for you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> True true  Let me know what time would be good for you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Just fix a date and I'll be ready for it.

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just fix a date and I'll be ready for it.
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Okay but not tomorrow, I have an important interview I have to go to. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay but not tomorrow, I have an important interview I have to go to.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Lol ok

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol ok
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



I'm going to an interview that will determine what I do for the rest of my life 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm going to an interview that will determine what I do for the rest of my life
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Why don't you control your own life, so if they tell you to be a hobo you will?
This isn't the matrix mate

P.S. My name is neo 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why don't you control your own life, so if they tell you to be a hobo you will?
> This isn't the matrix mate
> 
> P.S. My name is neo
> ...

Click to collapse



No it's what will determine whether I get college paid for or not.  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No it's what will determine whether I get college paid for or not.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I noticed that, I was only messing witcha 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I noticed that, I was only messing witcha
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Lies! I am the matrix! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lies! I am the matrix!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



This is my world 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> This is my world
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Lies and fibs! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lies and fibs!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Truth and Bruce 

Stop rhyming 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Truth and Bruce
> 
> Stop rhyming
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



LOL

Husam, have I answered your "question" to satisfaction? Hehe


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> LOL
> 
> Husam, have I answered your "question" to satisfaction? Hehe

Click to collapse



No 
It wasn't the real sakai talking  

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No
> It wasn't the real sakai talking
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Bruce and Truth don't rhyme! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No
> It wasn't the real sakai talking
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Yes it is. And it is the "real-er" version of me, telling you the advice I wish I had when I was your age 

Of course, it was a slightly serious context, so a slightly more serious answer is called for.

Or would you prefer more snark/boobs?



twitch153 said:


> Bruce and Truth don't rhyme!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It is in Eng*r*ish

Blusth and Tluth


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes it is. And it is the "real-er" version of me, telling you the advice I wish I had when I was your age
> 
> Of course, it was a slightly serious context, so a slightly more serious answer is called for.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But you know I was jk 

And I'll try to do both 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes it is. And it is the "real-er" version of me, telling you the advice I wish I had when I was your age
> 
> Of course, it was a slightly serious context, so a slightly more serious answer is called for.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do I seem to be so lost and confused?! 

Ingrish makes me laugh  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why do I seem to be so lost and confused?!
> 
> Ingrish makes me laugh
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because you forgot my question 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why do I seem to be so lost and confused?!
> 
> Ingrish makes me laugh
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



According the the Led Zeps, it is "Dazed and Confused"


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you forgot my question
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



What was your question?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What was your question?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Should I enjoy the show or learn something out of her 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Should I enjoy the show or learn something out of her
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



I don't remember that... I think you should just enjoy the show haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't remember that... I think you should just enjoy the show haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Sakai said that I should ignore the birds and learn object oriented c# 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

I honestly don't get that haha I'm lost again.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I honestly don't get that haha I'm lost again.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Enjoy the show = sakai's definition for birds
Learn something = object oriented c#
Her = prof

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay I guess I get it...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay I guess I get it...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Anyway the results are 4 for the show 1 for the learning I guess 

But I'll go with the learning, geek genes can't go past them  

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sakai said that I should ignore the birds and learn object oriented c#
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Here's the cycle:

1. You get good at what you do.
2. Chicks dig a smart guy. Especially if he's a musician too and isn't that much of a bully (anymore).
3. They start asking you how to deal with class questions.
4. You teach the answer, but get abusive because you are sooooo much smarter.
5. They think you are the best thing since sliced bread/ribbed condoms/etc.
6. Two years down the road, the ditch/got ditched by their jerk boyfriends
7. They come running to you, realizing that your good grades afford you a car, an entire apartment to yourself, and that you can afford to show them the finer side of life.

Emphasis on no.4, be a jerk, but an intellectual jerk.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha Great advice but this is so Husam can get a wife? It won't work that way 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Here's the cycle:
> 
> 1. You get good at what you do.
> 2. Chicks dig a smart guy. Especially if he's a musician too and isn't that much of a bully (anymore).
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, it's like you're writing the story of my life 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha Great advice but this is so Husam can get a wife? It won't work that way
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nah. It's so husam can stop fapping.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Why do I feel like I should go and bury myself 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. It's so husam can stop fapping.

Click to collapse



Yeah but he can't have sex till marriage  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ugh fine haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Giggity. 

It's nice to know that some people will remain a virgin until they got married. 

Here's to "stumbling around in the dark"


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

so when is this date? to take over cda....as husam says...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ugh fine haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Excuse me now I'm gonna disappear and never show my face again. 








sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Giggity.
> 
> It's nice to know that some people will remain a virgin until they got married.
> 
> Here's to "stumbling around in the dark"

Click to collapse



Yeah but you gotta give him respects for it haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, what's up?

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey, what's up?
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Husam, or Erick...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Isn't it obvious ? 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

No! Haha That's why I asked 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! Haha That's why I asked
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It was just a fresh start by me 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It was just a fresh start by me
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Oh! Okay yeah but I do gotta give you massive respect for keeping your V-card. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Isn't it obvious ?
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Who summoned:


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh! Okay yeah but I do gotta give you massive respect for keeping your V-card.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Would you like to join? It's never too late, you know 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Would you like to join? It's never too late, you know
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Too late  I lost mine at the age of 15.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Too late  I lost mine at the age of 15.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Me too. I lost it to:


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Too late  I lost mine at the age of 15.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Pervert...

But it's not too late 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Me too. I lost it to:

Click to collapse



Internet Highfive! 

And how is it not too late? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Internet Highfive!
> 
> And how is it not too late?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Idk I was quoting 3 doors down 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Idk I was quoting 3 doors down
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Really? I thought it was Three Days Grace....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Really? I thought it was Three Days Grace....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Dammit
Memory fail 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

P.s I guess you both know that what's written on xda can be seen by anyone in the world 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> P.s I guess you both know that what's written on xda can be seen by anyone in the world
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Si we know  Why do you say this? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Si we know  Why do you say this?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Idk, because such things are meant to be private?

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Moving on

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Where did u go?

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Where did u go?
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Oh I apologize 

I got off because I have to get ready for school tomorrow. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh I apologize
> 
> I got off because I have to get ready for school tomorrow.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ah it's ok, tomorrow is a holiday here 
Edit: I mean today

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't worry husam, some things are meant to be embarrassed about


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ah it's ok, tomorrow is a holiday here
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



What holiday?  By the way, like your signature. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What holiday?  By the way, like your signature.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I mean it's Friday.
It's like Sunday to you 

And thx 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't go to church on Sunday so it's not that important to me  But I can see the importance of it to you. 

You're welcome. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't go to church on Sunday so it's not that important to me  But I can see the importance of it to you.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You are over estimating me 
What I meant is no school, no sh!t....

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You are over estimating me
> What I meant is no school, no sh!t....
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Lmao! Well maybe I give you too much credit  Nah I love Friday, that's when my weekend starts  Which means NO SCHOOL! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! Well maybe I give you too much credit  Nah I love Friday, that's when my weekend starts  Which means NO SCHOOL!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Oh yeah... TGIF!

p/s: I go to Church on Sunday, on Thursday for worship practise, on Friday we meet for cell group (outside Church) and lately I'm going on Saturdays to prepare for a musical play. Gosh...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yeah... TGIF!
> 
> p/s: I go to Church on Sunday, on Thursday for worship practise, on Friday we meet for cell group (outside Church) and lately I'm going on Saturdays to prepare for a musical play. Gosh...

Click to collapse



At least you do something in your free time.

Unlike Mr. Husam 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> At least you do something in your free time.
> 
> Unlike Mr. Husam
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Aren't you Mr.Husam...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> At least you do something in your free time.
> 
> Unlike Mr. Husam
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Lol. I play computer games during my free time. Now you know why 24-hours is too short for a day


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Goodnight guys! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Aren't you Mr.Husam...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yes, but it sounds better in 3rd person 

@sakai, I'm not into video games anymore for 2 reasons:
1. I don't have a dedicated console 
2. On pc they are too needy for good hw which is expensive 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Goodnight guys!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



'Night

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Night
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



G'day mate! A wonderful mornin' for cathin' 'em crocs! Crikey! What a beauuuooty!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> G'day mate! A wonderful mornin' for cathin' 'em crocs! Crikey! What a beauuuooty!

Click to collapse



Good morning 5am here I really need to get some sleep 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good morning 5am here I really need to get some sleep
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



I thought that is time to wake up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola me amigos, me classe de espana es muy abarida (cba with accents )

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hola me amigos, me classe de espana es muy abarida (cba with accents )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey maite


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

You spelled aburrida wrong but besides that you did pretty well 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha, I knew I did something wrong... 


twitch153 said:


> You spelled aburrida wrong but besides that you did pretty well
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hey Hus  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

How is everybody?  I'll be going to school soon so wish me luck with my interview 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How is everybody?  I'll be going to school soon so wish me luck with my interview
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Good f**k i mean luck 

how's it goin maz?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck, whats the time there, 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck, whats the time there,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



here http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java
it's 7 AM


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

IT's 11:34 pm here


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

7:50 here morning all ahhh tsunami warning fml 





sakai4eva said:


> IT's 11:34 pm here

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> 7:50 here morning all ahhh tsunami warning fml
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



At least the quake didn't hit you. It was 8.9!


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea I heard that sucks Max ( Max=ass)  





sakai4eva said:


> At least the quake didn't hit you. It was 8.9!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Yea I heard that sucks Max ( Max=ass)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Lol... max=ass... lol


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

U notice how I always hate on ass? 





sakai4eva said:


> Lol... max=ass... lol

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 11, 2011)

What's hanging kids?

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Lego boy 





JimJam707 said:


> What's hanging kids?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Blade

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah man, you just jelly of me and my Minecraft skillz. 

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Use those skills to play real legislation any one can build ****z online it takes skill to do in real life 





JimJam707 said:


> Ah man, you just jelly of me and my Minecraft skillz.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Blade

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool story bro.

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U notice how I always hate on ass *and max*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Fixed


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

No actually you didn't 


MacaronyMax said:


> Fixed

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No actually you didn't
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



haha 

 Mr.Clown edited the Mafia


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha the one to die  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha
> 
> Mr.Clown edited the Mafia

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, Dan isn't the one


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah I know, Dan isn't the one

Click to collapse



Why not?
//10spam


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Why not?
> //10spam

Click to collapse



Because you are the [email protected] one


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you are the [email protected] one

Click to collapse



I thought Max was a poof?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I thought Max was a poof?

Click to collapse



we were wrong, you proved that you are.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> *Ok now...let's cut this conversation off. The usage of any terms that  undermines anyone because of his/her sexual preference, religion, lifestyle, origin or nationality are prohibited...yes, even as a "joke".
> You've been warned.*

Click to collapse



woo, finally someone that saves the day


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> *Ok now...let's cut this conversation off. The usage of any terms that  undermines anyone because of his/her sexual preference, religion, lifestyle, origin or nationality are prohibited...yes, even as a "joke".
> You've been warned.*

Click to collapse



por k amigo? por k?  si tenemos prueba que max si es


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> por k amigo? por k?  si tenemos prueba que max si es

Click to collapse



it's either your language is sh*t or google translate is failing 



> by k buddy? by k? if we prove that if max

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's either your language is sh*t or google translate is failing

Click to collapse



google translate fails


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

erick you there?
or should I summon you
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> erick you there?
> or should I summon you
> erick
> erick
> ...

Click to collapse



Cease your summoning  You'll congest the thread! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Cease your summoning  You'll congest the thread! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan
devan

better?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> -snip-

Click to collapse



Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam

Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam

Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam

Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam

Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
HusamHusam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam
Husam


Too far?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Whatever you did. it worked 

so what is it that you want?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes Maxey, too far haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Independientemente de cualquier prueba (la cual no tengo el mas sincero interes en saber como fue obtenida) esta conversacion queda terminada
> 
> Regardless of any evidence (which I have no sincere interest in knowing how it was obtained) this conversation is finished

Click to collapse



And a well played move from senor M_T_M 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And a well played move from senor M_T_M
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



yeah i can finally relax  

JK


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i can finally relax
> 
> JK

Click to collapse



Yeah or we'll learn your horrible secret... 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah or we'll learn your horrible secret...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



anything but that


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anything but that

Click to collapse



Yeah! We'll learn you secretly own...an iphone 5!!! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

*Insert picture of that big guy saying hes dissapointed*

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah! We'll learn you secretly own...an iphone 5!!!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



pfff... that's not even the worst part 

you'll never get to that


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfff... that's not even the worst part
> 
> you'll never get to that

Click to collapse



....I don't wanna know. That's like being dead inside.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

Wait... Husam = Steve 


I dont know why.. but for a moment i forgot this was a phone site that had sections other than off topic  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfff... that's not even the worst part
> 
> you'll never get to that

Click to collapse



....I don't wanna know. That's like being dead inside.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ....I don't wanna know. That's like being dead inside.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




?
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ?
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ?
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



psst.. trying to make twitch angry 



MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Husam = Steve
> 
> 
> I dont know why.. but for a moment i forgot this was a phone site that had sections other than off topic
> ...

Click to collapse



not that , try again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> psst.. trying to make twitch angry
> 
> 
> 
> not that too

Click to collapse



Psst... Okay... Lets not tell him 

Hahah 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

You guys are stupid haha  By the way, he's married to Steve 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

You guys are stupid haha  By the way, he's married to Steve 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

You just seem very childish for a 19 year old 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You just seem very childish for a 19 year old
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you make them sound like they are 190 xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you make them sound like they are 190 xD

Click to collapse



Who is...they? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> My point exactly
> Like little, itty, bitty children

Click to collapse



You're not so old yourself senor 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

them are the years duh


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wanna hear a funny/screwed up Nirvana joke? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wanna hear a funny/screwed up Nirvana joke?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Why not 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why not
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because it's screwed up


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

What has more brains than Kurt Cobain? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What has more brains than Kurt Cobain?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



my arse?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

you back stabbers, you over capacity'd xda without telling me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

The wall behind him haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

I never knew we did it? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The wall behind him haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hahaha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

do you want to know my internet connection map?



((|)) wifi from neighbours ----->USB CABLE 1 -----> USB CABLE 2 ------> PC -----> Windows 7 ------> MINI USB CABLE ------> HTC TP2 running on WM 6.5 using wmwifirouter -------> WIFI (((|)))) -----> My netbook & My brother's laptop.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you want to know my internet connection map?
> 
> 
> 
> ((|)) wifi from neighbours ----->USB CABLE 1 -----> USB CABLE 2 ------> PC -----> Windows 7 ------> MINI USB CABLE ------> HTC TP2 running on WM 6.5 using wmwifirouter -------> WIFI (((|)))) -----> My netbook & My brother's laptop.

Click to collapse



That seems a little too complex... TBH.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That seems a little too complex... TBH.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I know, I spent 2 days trying to get it to work 

Some say that I'm a geek, Some says that I'm a nerd, all we know I'm called The Husam


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know, I spent 2 days trying to get it to work
> 
> Some say that I'm a geek, Some says that I'm a nerd, all we know I'm called The Husam

Click to collapse



That's not geeky haha That's just unnecessary  But congrats on getting it to work.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's not geeky haha That's just unnecessary  But congrats on getting it to work.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it is necessary, me and my bro want to use the internet and there is no signal inside the house, so we have a wifi usb dongle hanging outside , etc etc etc


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so we have a wifi usb dongle hanging outside , etc etc etc

Click to collapse



That's is super ghetto! Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's is super ghetto! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lol 

anyway my tp2 may explode anytime soon


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

If it explodes then I will laugh at you...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If it explodes then I will laugh at you...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I will feel naked without it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I will feel naked without it

Click to collapse



Did it explode? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did it explode?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



not yet


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



hey 

whats up?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't let it explode you tool! 

@Babydoll, ask him what he thinks of our awesome phones!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't let it explode you tool!
> 
> @Babydoll, ask him what he thinks of our awesome phones!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



OK Fine, samsung devices are not good IMO, I prefer many brands over samsung, but that's My opinion , so what it's not the end of the world!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OK Fine, samsung devices are not good IMO, I prefer many brands over samsung, but that's My opinion , so what it's not the end of the world!

Click to collapse



And it's okay that you have that opinion but I'm curious as to why you think that they aren't good. What's your reasoning? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And it's okay that you have that opinion but I'm curious as to why you think that they aren't good. What's your reasoning?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I tried some a couple of samsung devices, but the results were pure rubbish


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

To be honest I'm not a fan of Samsung. That being said, it IS the next Nexus device. I now plan on looking really sad at least once a year (everytime Go#@le releases another Nexus device). JK. I will buy every single one though.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> To be honest I'm not a fan of Samsung. That being said, it IS the next Nexus device. I now plan on looking really sad at least once a year (everytime Go#@le releases another Nexus device). JK. I will buy every single one though.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



wow looks like I'm going to say it a lot 

@twitch: *In Your Face* 



anyway, other than the migraines how's everything?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I tried some a couple of samsung devices, but the results were pure rubbish

Click to collapse



Agreed, but the Nexus S isn't a bad device.  I had a Samsung Glyde, I hated it so much! MOST Samsung devices blow but they done did good with their Nexus S. Even though it would've been better off not being called a Nexus device because the first one was a huge leap from smartphones of that time, this isn't so much, it's just a great phone. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> To be honest I'm not a fan of Samsung. That being said, it IS the next Nexus device. I now plan on looking really sad at least once a year (everytime Go#@le releases another Nexus device). JK. I will buy every single one though.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



We are both gonna have that hobby, getting the Nexus devices is worth while 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2011)

goodnight guys


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I do remember a special someone owing me some pics of his phone and his splash screen..who could that be?

Click to collapse



One moment 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Proof! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Proof!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nice pics. XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice pics. XD
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



The Nexus One camera sucks haha Like a vacuum as Sakai would say 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Much appreciated....an obedient 'nana it's a good 'nana. Here, have kibble
> JK 'nana...it looks very cool

Click to collapse



Yeah that's right you better be grateful haha I want kibble though... 

Gracias  But yeah I love it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah that's right you better be grateful haha I want kibble though...
> 
> Gracias  But yeah I love it
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



 IMO the camera on the N1 kicks the a$$ of the camera on the NS. However, I do love my shiny, happy new NS. (Thanks Sparky). It even got to go outside today for the first time. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> IMO the camera on the N1 kicks the a$$ of the camera on the NS. However, I do love my shiny, happy new NS. (Thanks Sparky). It even got to go outside today for the first time.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Really? I see a huge difference with the Nexus S camera compared to my Nexus One camera, and it's a huge difference for the better.  I'll post pics of the Nexus One in a sec to compare.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Really? I see a huge difference with the Nexus S camera compared to my Nexus One camera, and it's a huge difference for the better.  I'll post pics of the Nexus One in a sec to compare.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ok. Ummmmm, you do realize that I have two N1s and a NS in my house, right?!?! I've compared them at length and feel the N1 has an edge. Just my two cents. YMMV. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Me too! Haha Not two of each but still both devices  












I just think it handles light better. But the Nexus One handles outside light really well. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

But regardless to each their own, if we can't agree we can agree to disagree 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But regardless to each their own, if we can't agree we can agree to disagree
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Agreed. I do think each has their strengths and their weaknesses. All I know is that I am now a devoted follower of the Nexus line of devices! Pure android/google experience for the win!!!
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Agreed. I do think each has their strengths and their weaknesses. All I know is that I am now a devoted follower of the Nexus line of devices! Pure android/google experience for the win!!!
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



See and that is something I can agree on, I love Nexus devices  that was the one and only reason I got the Nexus S 

I must say though I think I'm getting addicted to S-amoled screens haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> See and that is something I can agree on, I love Nexus devices  that was the one and only reason I got the Nexus S
> 
> I must say though I think I'm getting addicted to S-amoled screens haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah, those SAMOLED screens rock. What version of 2.3 does ur NS have (2.3, 2.3.1 ect.) I'm on 2.3 and questioning if I will install the update to 2.3.3 when it comes...

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, those SAMOLED screens rock. What version of 2.3 does ur NS have (2.3, 2.3.1 ect.) I'm on 2.3 and questioning if I will install the update to 2.3.3 when it comes...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



I'm running CM7 but it's running 2.3.3, I'm kind of bleh to the color but it's something that is just a tad darker. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Why no 'Nana Boot 

Edit: Me haz an idea


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone, join me in the XDA Irc NAO.
#xda-devs


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why no 'Nana Boot
> 
> Edit: Me haz an idea

Click to collapse



Hey all  Good morning! 

@Maxey, watcha talkin' about? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 12, 2011)

Goodmorning guys 





twitch153 said:


> Hey all  Good morning!
> 
> @Maxey, watcha talkin' about?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

You just woke up?  Isn't it like....9 o'clock there? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 12, 2011)

It was 8:40  now its 9:38





twitch153 said:


> You just woke up?  Isn't it like....9 o'clock there?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> It was 8:40  now its 9:38
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



And now it's 12:55 so the world keeps spinning 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey all  Good morning!
> 
> @Maxey, watcha talkin' about?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Your boot screen... Im going to make a Mafia one


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your boot screen... Im going to make a Mafia one

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! You need to do that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hell yeah! You need to do that!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Any idea on what it should be like? 

I have adobe open with a larger picture of the one of you sig in at the moment  Haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure...maybe you can have my banana stamp a picture of our mafia logo into the screen! That'd be cool. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure...maybe you can have my banana stamp a picture of our mafia logo into the screen! That'd be cool.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'll try


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

lol... It's kind of bad... And very simple  But we need a slogan 

Also the stamp thing failed


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

What's bad?  Hmmmm....My spoon is too big haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's bad?  Hmmmm....My spoon is too big haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



My progress 

Haha  May aswell, unless anyone can think of a better one?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My progress
> 
> Haha  May aswell, unless anyone can think of a better one?

Click to collapse



I just kind of pulled that out of my ass, so maybe we could all think of a good one? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I just kind of pulled that out of my ass, so maybe we could all think of a good one?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Eh.. I'll have the .fla so I can change it when ever


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I just kind of pulled that out of my ass, so maybe we could all think of a good one?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



We could have a little android Guy in a banana suit all up and then something happen with the Mafia logo...that's all I got

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay that's fine  Let me get it too in case I think of one while I'm in school or something. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> We could have a little android Guy in a banana suit all up and then something happen with the Mafia logo...that's all I got
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



That also sounds good  Maybe we should set up a new thread? By the way, you're in our mafia? 

Edit: Nevermind, I see you are haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That also sounds good  Maybe we should set up a new thread? By the way, you're in our mafia?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha yup. Haven't posted here in a long while though hey, would you guys have any links to some guides on app development. I'm thinking about trying my hand at it.

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Haha yup. Haven't posted here in a long while though hey, would you guys have any links to some guides on app development. I'm thinking about trying my hand at it.
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Try dreamincode.com, they actually have a section based on app development 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Try dreamincode.com, they actually have a section based on app development
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Why thank you Mr.twitch
Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Or thenewboston  That place is great..

lol the spoon one is done  Nice idea btw michaelg I'll have ago in a min.. ill upload spoon in a sec.. its pretty simple 

Edit: Phone is booting now... Moment of truth


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or thenewboston  That place is great..
> 
> lol the spoon one is done  Nice idea btw michaelg I'll have ago in a min.. ill upload spoon in a sec.. its pretty simple

Click to collapse



Haha Okay  Yeah and you're very welcome good sir! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

Any ideas on an app I should make?? I mean I have an idea that I'd use allll the time but idk if others might.

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

It displayed a black screen


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you guys think there are any other 13 or younger app devs out there? I wanna be the first! 

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Any ideas on an app I should make?? I mean I have an idea that I'd use allll the time but idk if others might.
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



What idea ?


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It displayed a black screen

Click to collapse




D: it was a good try? 
Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It displayed a black screen

Click to collapse



Fail Maxey? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Do you guys think there are any other 13 or younger app devs out there? I wanna be the first!
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



I know _some_ java and Objective C

But 'm not sure if there are any like propper ones


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Fail Maxey?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I think The PNG's are not true png's like the same way fireworks saves them  I can fix though


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What idea ?

Click to collapse



Wellllll....whenever I go to get a fountain soda I always get a suicide witch incase you don't know its a bunch of sodas mixed. My idea was that you would do something like shake the phone mabey and it would give you a new combination of sodas to mix so you don't always find yourself drinking the same thing 

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Do you guys think there are any other 13 or younger app devs out there? I wanna be the first!
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Google it!  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

I Winder if this Gif works....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Wellllll....whenever I go to get a fountain soda I always get a suicide witch incase you don't know its a bunch of sodas mixed. My idea was that you would do something like shake the phone mabey and it would give you a new combination of sodas to mix so you don't always find yourself drinking the same thing
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Haha Pretty awesome  And shouldn't be to hard there is a built in script thing in java called random which choses a random value from th ones given  I think


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Google it!  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



"Google. Putting kids through school since 1997"

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea but simplistic, you could do better haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Pretty awesome  And shouldn't be to hard there is a built in script thing in java called random which choses a random value from th ones given  I think

Click to collapse



Haha "I think"

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds like a good idea but simplistic, you could do better haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Well I've never really....developed before. I've flashed and blah blah blah. Have also had my share of soft bricks. But I wanna start out small and work my way to the big stuff.
Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Haha "I think"
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



That is always the key word haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That is always the key word haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I was told the key word was pie! Those liars!!

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds like a good idea but simplistic, you could do better haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I take it you are on my phone and did not see my huge animation.... either of you 





michaelg117 said:


> Haha "I think"
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Haha.. Well I know there is a random script thing because I wrote this here...




```
import java.util.Random;

public class apples {
	public static void main(String args[]){
		Random dice = new Random();
		int number;
		
		for(int counter=1;counter<=3;counter++){
			number = 1+dice.nextInt(6);
			System.out.println(number);
		}
		
	}

}
```

And instead of using an Intiger (INT) I think you could use Object Variables 
(Oh btw if you couldnt tell this script when ran displays a random number between 1 and 6, Being a dice )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Well I've never really....developed before. I've flashed and blah blah blah. Have also had my share of soft bricks. But I wanna start out small and work my way to the big stuff.
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Well you let me know if you ever need a beta tester I'll be more than happy to help you there.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well you let me know if you ever need a beta tester I'll be more than happy to help you there.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Thanks  I mean its ganna be awhile because I know pretty much nothing about coding or annnnything. But I'm hoping ill have at least something by the end of the year.
Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lmao at that image  I think you can also do better maxey haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha I think I can... Still pretty cool though


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you guys seen the thread on installing android on your computer?

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Thanks  I mean its ganna be awhile because I know pretty much nothing about coding or annnnything. But I'm hoping ill have at least something by the end of the year.
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Okay well I'll be more than happy to be a beta tester and help you out with any tips or pointers as to what could make your apps better, just never make a sound board haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Have you guys seen the thread on installing android on your computer?
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



I did that once... Ran Linpack thinking I'd get a Pwnge score on my X3... But it was slow as hell


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha I think I can... Still pretty cool though

Click to collapse



It is pretty cool  But I expect better from the great Maxey 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay well I'll be more than happy to be a beta tester and help you out with any tips or pointers as to what could make your apps better, just never make a sound board haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha what do you have against sound boards?


Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It is pretty cool  But I expect better from the great Maxey
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Okay  I'ma have a go at Thingys idea then now


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did that once... Ran Linpack thinking I'd get a Pwnge score on my X3... But it was slow as hell

Click to collapse



Haha sounds like something I'd do. But Right now I'm stuck with a piece if crap emachine desktop. I wanna get an alien ware, I think that'd be sick. Or mabye a viao


Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay  I'ma have a go at Thingys idea then now

Click to collapse



Thingys?

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Haha sounds like something I'd do. But Right now I'm stuck with a piece if crap emachine desktop. I wanna get an alien ware, I think that'd be sick. Or mabye a viao
> 
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



1.) Sound boards are just pointless, that's all 

2.) Maybe you could make a widget that has a flip clock with actual flipping animation (I'd buy that ****!)

3.) Alienware is sexy 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1.) Sound boards are just pointless, that's all
> 
> 2.) Maybe you could make a widget that has a flip clock with actual flipping animation (I'd buy that ****!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean like Sense? 


What do you think of me Shelling out an old Powermac g4 and putting some high end shiz in there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Thingys?
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Yours  haha


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1.) Sound boards are just pointless, that's all
> 
> 2.) Maybe you could make a widget that has a flip clock with actual flipping animation (I'd buy that ****!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) I agree. I've only ever used once to get a Mario ringtone I could find for some reason 2) that's an amazing idea!! I'd probably need some help on that though..3) I'd marry alien ware if I could get one and a flight to vegas

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yours  haha

Click to collapse



Ohhhhhh!!!

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> 1) I agree. I've only ever used once to get a Mario ringtone I could find for some reason 2) that's an amazing idea!! I'd probably need some help on that though..3) I'd marry alien ware if I could get one and a flight to vegas
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



We could possibly help  Don't forget that xda has tons of developers  But don't forget to keep it open to themeing as well, kind of like fancy widget, but better 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You mean like Sense?
> 
> 
> What do you think of me Shelling out an old Powermac g4 and putting some high end shiz in there

Click to collapse



If its from sense couldn't we just pull the files from a sense rom and do some editing in the theme and looks department and add some shizz..? Just to test out my abilities then I'd start on my own


Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You mean like Sense?
> 
> 
> What do you think of me Shelling out an old Powermac g4 and putting some high end shiz in there

Click to collapse



Like that yeah  Except you won't need ****ty sense ui to have it  

I think that would be pretty impressive 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We could possibly help  Don't forget that xda has tons of developers  But don't forget to keep it open to themeing as well, kind of like fancy widget, but better
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Of course I'd leave it open to anyone and everyone to mess around with to do What Eva they want. I'm not greedy(;
Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> If its from sense couldn't we just pull the files from a sense rom and do some editing in the theme and looks department and add some shizz..? Just to test out my abilities then I'd start on my own
> 
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



I think that wouldn't work because you'd be missing key components from rosie 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think that wouldn't work because you'd be missing key components from rosie
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Rosie?


Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Rosie?
> 
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



It's a key part of htc sense ui 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Rosie?
> 
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Sense launcher... Also we wouldn't have the Soruce (Code) So all you could do really is theme it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sense launcher... Also we wouldn't have the Soruce (Code) So all you could do really is theme it

Click to collapse



Which is what most people do  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Uh huh... It's the time of the month again guys....  I need to change rom


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Uh huh... It's the time of the month again guys....  I need to change rom

Click to collapse



What phone? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What phone?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm trying to decided if I waana take my chances at the gingerbread for vibrant. Either that or trigger or bionix-v 

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What phone?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



My phone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> I'm trying to decided if I waana take my chances at the gingerbread for vibrant. Either that or trigger or bionix-v
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Don't try gingerbread yet, it's still buggy on the vibrant. 

Your vision Maxey? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't try gingerbread yet, it's still buggy on the vibrant.
> 
> Your vision Maxey?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeppp  (You know Vision is what the G2 and Desire Z are.. Yeah?  

Going to stock CM7... What you running on you NS?


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't try gingerbread yet, it's still buggy on the vibrant.
> 
> Your vision Maxey?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




What about cm7
Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> What about cm7
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Check it, it's still not 100% functional....I think.

Yeah I knew that Maxey! I don't know what rom to suggest though...



-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Check it, it's still not 100% functional....I think.
> 
> Yeah I knew that Maxey! I don't know what rom to suggest though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as a rom has the green gingerbread themeing witch is amazing I.might add, then ill flash

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Check it, it's still not 100% functional....I think.
> 
> Yeah I knew that Maxey! I don't know what rom to suggest though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha Good, Just checking  Just gunna keep it simple with a Nightly, What you NS running?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Good, Just checking  Just gunna keep it simple with a Nightly, What you NS running?

Click to collapse



My Nexus is running CM7 rc 2  What is your g2 running?  You should know I know what the HTC vision is! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My Nexus is running CM7 rc 2  What is your g2 running?  You should know I know what the HTC vision is!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



CM7 RC2... Well.. it's flashing now... As I work on an android guy in a Banana suit  HAha well I do now 

Edit:... He looks retarted.... lol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> CM7 RC2... Well.. it's flashing now... As I work on an android guy in a Banana suit  HAha well I do now

Click to collapse



Let me know how the boot works, we need animation too! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Let me know how the boot works, we need animation too!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah I know.. Gotta make the template in PS first.. Flash is awful for that... But he looks retarded... And too wide


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah I know.. Gotta make the template in PS first.. Flash is awful for that... But he looks retarded... And too wide

Click to collapse



Don't rush it let it happen naturally haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't rush it let it happen naturally haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Okay... Well I'm fussy about things so it may not be done till this time tomoorow


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay... Well I'm fussy about things so it may not be done till this time tomoorow

Click to collapse



That's fine, I wouldn't have gotten it done till next Friday, I'm a super procrastinator 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's fine, I wouldn't have gotten it done till next Friday, I'm a super procrastinator
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  What happened to thingy?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

He is learning how to make apps  I guess...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He is learning how to make apps  I guess...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ahhh.....  Makes sense.... How long do you think it'll take for him to give up? Like I did... Twice


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh.....  Makes sense.... How long do you think it'll take for him to give up? Like I did... Twice

Click to collapse



It's pretty difficult without a good knowledge on coding so maybe a few days if he's not really determined. Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's pretty difficult without a good knowledge on coding so maybe a few days if he's not really determined. Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha... About that


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha... About that

Click to collapse



Huh...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Huh...?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



i am too determined! haha and btw... why do you call me thingy?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> i am too determined! haha and btw... why do you call me thingy?

Click to collapse



He forgot what your user name was haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> i am too determined! haha and btw... why do you call me thingy?

Click to collapse



Haha.. Sorry about that... Your name doesn't stick in my head


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha.. Sorry about that... Your name doesnt stick in my head

Click to collapse



I think it's a hispanic name... Am I wrong michael? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh shii... Didn't realise it was Michael some how.... I'll remeber that


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh shii... Didn't realise it was Michael some how.... I'll remeber that

Click to collapse



It's because I said it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh shii... Didn't realise it was Michael some how.... I'll remeber that

Click to collapse



haha noooo its not hispanic. im white. the g stands for my last name of garber, and 117........idk about that.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> haha noooo its not hispanic. im white. the g stands for my last name of garber, and 117........idk about that.

Click to collapse



So it's pronounced like Micheal? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So it's pronounced like Micheal?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



--Never mind--


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So it's pronounced like Micheal?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



umm i guess so? i dont think prununciations transfer over xda very well...haha omg!! guys!! im a senior member now!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyway.. Where's Hus today?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> UK Spelling I *think*..

Click to collapse



Damn brits haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> umm i guess so? i dont think prununciations transfer over xda very well...haha omg!! guys!! im a senior member now!

Click to collapse



Congrats! haha 

Yeah, where is Husam? I miss my ban buddy haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be the stand in baqnner before the thread dies then


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll be the stand in baqnner before the thread dies then

Click to collapse



Yay then I could get my ban count up 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yay then I could get my ban count up
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



any ida how xda got its name?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> any ida how xda got its name?

Click to collapse



Named after the first phone it supported... The xda


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Named after the first phone it supported... The xda

Click to collapse



never heard of it...but cool!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wrong, it stands for xtra-pda. Check the history of xda, it's posted on the main site 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrong, it stands for xtra-pda. Check the history of xda, it's posted on the main site
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



hey twitch, whats your favorite phone?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> hey twitch, whats your favorite phone?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, right now I am loving my Nexus S 

I think I'm growing an addiction for S-amoled screens haha

But I also want a G2. I am looking to trade my Nexus One, is anyone interested? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

I fell of a wall into stinging nettles earlier


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I fell of a wall into stinging nettles earlier

Click to collapse



How did that happen?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure, right now I am loving my Nexus S
> 
> I think I'm growing an addiction for S-amoled screens haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, it's a good phone... And Amazing at OC'ing


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I fell of a wall into stinging nettles earlier

Click to collapse



owww,...and sorry but as much as id love to have an n1 or a hd2 my parents would kick my ace


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How did that happen?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Well picture this... You've lost your key and the only way in is along a wall... So you're walking along the wall... then trip... And fall on some stones and stinging nettles Haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> owww,...and sorry but as much as id love to have an n1 or a hd2 my parents would kick my ace

Click to collapse



Why would they hurt you?  I'd ship first no problem. 

What phone is good at OCing? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why would they hurt you?  I'd ship first no problem.
> 
> What phone is good at OCing?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



The one which has a stock clock speed of 800Mhz and can clock up to 1900Mhz


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why would they hurt you?  I'd ship first no problem.
> 
> What phone is good at OCing?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



and besides i love my vibrant. and my parents just....would. haha


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 12, 2011)

We haz new member?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> We haz new member?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Naa.. Just a new poster.. Who has been a member for a while


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> We haz new member?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



meeee??? nooo ive actually been a member since day one  i just havent posted here much


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

True but it's only able to be functional at 1.5 ghz. 

@Michael okay it's a good phone, the vibrant haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> True but it's only able to be functional at 1.5 ghz.
> 
> @Michael okay it's a good phone, the vibrant haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



What is?  I can run at 1.9Ghz all day.. (Well for a few hours before my bat runs out )


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> True but it's only able to be functional at 1.5 ghz.
> 
> @Michael okay it's a good phone, the vibrant haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



what do you mean functional?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> what do you mean functional?

Click to collapse



It won't work, it gets buggy haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It won't work, it gets buggy haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nooope  i don't think... I underclock


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nooope  i don't think... I underclock

Click to collapse



Nevermind, I see they got it to be able to overclock at 1.9 now  haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nooope  i don't think... I underclock

Click to collapse



i wonder how many girl user we have on xda...i never see many


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have only seen like 6 or 7 chicks on xda haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 13, 2011)

Morning.
10char.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPP?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey hus  Wher've you been?!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hus  Wher've you been?!

Click to collapse



My spoon was too big and couldn't be on xda yesterday!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My spoon was too big and couldn't be on xda yesterday!

Click to collapse



Haha! I thought that boot was pretty good  Shame it doesn't work


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha! I thought that boot was pretty good  Shame it doesn't work

Click to collapse



huh?

10????


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> huh?
> 
> 10????

Click to collapse



You seen my Animation?  It was supposed to be a bootscreen but I can't get it working 


If not.. Look here


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPP?

Click to collapse



Hi Boss!  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Mk II 






http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/My Spoon is too big.fla


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Boss!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse




Hey 


@max I saw that GIF, that's where I got the Big Spoon post (I read old posts )
now stop acting like a jerk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> @max I saw that GIF, that's where I got the Big Spoon post (I read old posts )
> now stop acting like a jerk

Click to collapse



Haha thought so


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess that you know that there is no spoon


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess that you know that there is no spoon

Click to collapse



There has always been a spoon 

Hey you guys wanna help me out? I'm selling some stuff to make money for prom and I wanted to know if you guys wanted to help me out 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There has always been a spoon
> 
> Hey you guys wanna help me out? I'm selling some stuff to make money for prom and I wanted to know if you guys wanted to help me out
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



What you selling?  Just bought me a Powermac G4 xD Gunna strip it's insides and put in an i7/i5.. I'm still undecided


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There has always been a spoon
> 
> Hey you guys wanna help me out? I'm selling some stuff to make money for prom and I wanted to know if you guys wanted to help me out
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I can buy your n1 for $.5


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What you selling?  Just bought me a Powermac G4 xD Gunna strip it's insides and put in an i7/i5.. I'm still undecided

Click to collapse



Go to techreanimate.com and check everything they have for sale (It's my friends website so I know it's legit) and take $10 off of anything on the site and don't buy it from there, let me know what you want to buy so I can take the $10 off.  I'll be getting most of the profit so it'll help me out a lot 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can buy your n1 for $.5

Click to collapse



Husam you wish haha I'll sell it to you for $250. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam you wish haha I'll sell it to you for $250.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nah too cheap for me.
Double or nothing


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nah too cheap for me.
> Double or nothing

Click to collapse



Then I'll sell it to you for $500 haha That's double 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

250's not bad... We talking $?? If so.. even better! lol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 250's not bad... We talking $?? If so.. even better! lol

Click to collapse



Yeah $250 usd but if I'm shipping international then you guys are paying for shipping haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah $250 usd but if I'm shipping international then you guys are paying for shipping haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



haha ... Oh wait.. that reminds me... Won't work properly in uk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go to techreanimate.com and check everything they have for sale (It's my friends website so I know it's legit) and take $10 off of anything on the site and don't buy it from there, let me know what you want to buy so I can take the $10 off.  I'll be getting most of the profit so it'll help me out a lot
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Oh awesome  Just saw this post.. lol... Thanks! .. I'll see if it has anything I need


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha ... Oh wait.. that reminds me... Won't work properly in uk

Click to collapse



Why won't it?  

And okay let me know if you find anything you interesting in a pm 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why won't it?
> 
> And okay let me know if you find anything you interesting in a pm
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Radio Band things... I'll be able to get 2G.. but not 3G 


Thanks Will do


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Radio Band things... I'll be able to get 2G.. but not 3G
> 
> 
> Thanks Will do

Click to collapse



Ah because it's the t-mobile version  I see, that makes sense haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Husam I will kill you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why what?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



he wants to kill me


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

I just made it up lol.  I guess it's like family?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I just made it up lol.  I guess it's like family?

Click to collapse



lol

ok goodnight for real now 

musst... not.. ctrl + c.....musssst ... not


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> ok goodnight for real now
> 
> musst... not.. ctrl + c.....musssst ... not

Click to collapse



Stop congesting the threads! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 14, 2011)

I think husam has a thing for me?? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I think husam has a thing for me??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Again, he's not fabulous haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

Time to sing the Monday blues. Anybody wanna harmonize with me here?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Time to sing the Monday blues. Anybody wanna harmonize with me here?

Click to collapse



Not me I don't wanna ruin my phone while I'm in the shower haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not me I don't wanna ruin my phone while I'm in the shower haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Midnight shower?!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

Nite nite.  (Sparky says goodnite too) 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nite nite.  (Sparky says goodnite too)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Night!

10char <- damn!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Midnight shower?!

Click to collapse



10 o'clock shower haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 10 o'clock shower haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Lulz... somehow... I don't feel verbose today...


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 14, 2011)

ATTENTION ALL MAFIA MEMBERS!!

I would like to be a transformer when I grow up. Preferably megatron. 

THAT IS ALL.

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> ATTENTION ALL MAFIA MEMBERS!!
> 
> I would like to be a transformer when I grow up. Preferably megatron.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Frowns upon your shenanigans:


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Frowns upon your shenanigans:

Click to collapse




D
Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> D
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



Ever wondered what happens when Transformers have sex?


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ever wondered what happens when Transformers have sex?

Click to collapse



As of about 5 seconds ago yes. Haha do they make little transformers? And when they nut, is it a nut??!! XD


Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ever wondered what happens when Transformers have sex?

Click to collapse





michaelg117 said:


> As of about 5 seconds ago yes. Haha do they make little transformers? And when they nut, is it a nut??!! XD
> 
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



This:









Acrobatics:





Threesome:





Also, a Transformer orgy:






You can see that they are recording it for... "documentation"

Last but not least, a solo masturbation:


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO! Thank you Sakai that made my morning  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> LMAO! Thank you Sakai that made my morning
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Glad you liked it 

p/s: Damn! I forgot to quote! Editing post right now.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

looooool.

what's up  everyone?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

lamo Sakai 


Hey Hus... not much, you?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lamo Sakai
> 
> 
> Hey Hus... not much, you?

Click to collapse



not much either.

CyberLink YouCam fail made me a perfect fb DP


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hay awl!  lolz xD I hate internet speech! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hay awl!  lolz xD I hate internet speech!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Then don't use it.  I gotz the wifis now cuz I bought a router to use with my Sprint Sierra 598U usb stick. Yay! Wifis and more GBs

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then don't use it.  I gotz the wifis now cuz I bought a router to use with my Sprint Sierra 598U usb stick. Yay! Wifis and more GBs
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yayz! I has always had deh wife-eyes!  How be you babydoll? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yayz! I has always had deh wife-eyes!  How be you babydoll?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I just gotz deh wifis... (wife-eyes?!?!) Hee hee. Hi, my ninja banana friend (or r u a banana ninja?)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just gotz deh wifis... (wife-eyes?!?!) Hee hee. Hi, my ninja banana friend (or r u a banana ninja?)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Wife-eyes! Haha I just ate a grape...and I jizzed in my pants!  I'm listening to that song. Now I'm listening to symphony number 5  

And it's ninja banana! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wife-eyes! Haha I just ate a grape...and I jizzed in my pants!  I'm listening to that song. Now I'm listening to symphony number 5
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I luv classical music (did you know that classical music will make a make a male canary sing?) Anyway, doesn't eating fruit make you a cannibal since you are a banana?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I luv classical music (did you know that classical music will make a make a male canary sing?) Anyway, doesn't eating fruit make you a cannibal since you are a banana?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I love it too! That's the reason I learned to play the piano  

Well, technically cannibalism is okay if you're not a human so..... No comment haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I love it too! That's the reason I learned to play the piano
> 
> Well, technically cannibalism is okay if you're not a human so..... No comment haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Point taken. Fruit cannibalism is not cannibalism. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Point taken. Fruit cannibalism is not cannibalism.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



So does that mean I can legally eat people?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So does that mean I can legally eat people?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Maybe. Try it and see if you goto jail. Jk  XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe. Try it and see if you goto jail. Jk  XD
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I wonder what people taste like...I wonder if each individual person tastes different.... jk

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wonder what people taste like...I wonder if each individual person tastes different.... jk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I would think so.... Ummm, how did we end up on this subject again? 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I would think so.... Ummm, how did we end up on this subject again?
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



.....you started it. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .....you started it.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No. I. Didn't. You. Did. So. Ha. x infinity 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Anyway, doesn't eating fruit make you a cannibal since you are a banana?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Proof! In yo' face!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Proof! In yo' face!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Fine. You're still the banana cannibal. Edit: a Bananibal Can I get an internet cookie now?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. You're still the banana cannibal. Can I get an internet cookie now?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I ate all the cookies....wouldn't you much rather have string? haha Do you like Devil May Cry? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I ate all the cookies....wouldn't you much rather have string? haha Do you like Devil May Cry?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I. Love. String. Who is your favorite old time movie star. I was named after Brigitte Bardot but I like Carey Grant. (and yes, I like DMC)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I. Love. String. Who is your favorite old time movie star. I was named after Brigitte Bardot but I like Carey Grant. (and yes, I like DMC)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I don't have the time to watch many old classics but I still love Abbot and Costello 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't have the time to watch many old classics but I still love Abbot and Costello
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nothing better on a rainy afternoon than Abbot and Costello and popcorn!
Edit: Sparky called you a Bananibal...... 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nothing better on a rainy afternoon than Abbot and Costello and popcorn!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Who's on third?! Priceless 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who's on third?! Priceless
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Awesome. Can I have some popcorn since you ate all the cookies. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awesome. Can I have some popcorn since you ate all the cookies.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Sure! I hate popcorn so you can have it all  I hate the way it gets stuck in my teeth. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sure! I hate popcorn so you can have it all  I hate the way it gets stuck in my teeth.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



There is nothing better than warm popcorn with butter and salt. And my comfy couch after I steal the remote from Sparky. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> There is nothing better than warm popcorn with butter and salt. And my comfy couch after I steal the remote from Sparky.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Popcorn is gross! Dx I prefer corn dogs  Or candy! I'm fat haha Or nachos! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Popcorn is gross! Dx I prefer corn dogs  Or candy! I'm fat haha Or nachos!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Corn Dogs rock. I buy em by the box in ShopRite! Junk food is mankinds greatest invention besides Android!


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Corn Dogs rock. I buy em by the box in ShopRite! Junk food is mankinds greatest invention besides Android!
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Truer words couldn't be spoken...but that's why Americans are obese  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Truer words couldn't be spoken...but that's why Americans are obese  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Also true. I exercise by constantly cleaning up after Sparky and running after my birds and away from Sparky after I scare him so it all works itself out. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also true. I exercise by constantly cleaning up after Sparky and running after my birds and away from Sparky after I scare him so it all works itself out.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I exercise by occasionally taking an hour walk to the mall closest to me 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Waazzzuppppp


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Waazzzuppppp

Click to collapse



Maxey!  What's poppin'? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Waazzzuppppp

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Waazzzuppppp

Click to collapse








WAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPP!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey  Not. Much today... decicded on my parts for Pc though lol  

You? XD



twitch153 said:


> Maxey!  What's poppin'? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPP!!

Click to collapse



Hahaha xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Not. Much today... decicded on my parts for Pc though lol
> 
> You? XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooh goody do tell  

I'm draining my Nexus S battery so I can wipe battery stats 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

yo babydoll pick up the phone...

WAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP!?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha ;D Can't remember like exactly 

Haha Awesome ;D Calibrating it??? 



twitch153 said:


> Ooh goody do tell
> 
> I'm draining my Nexus S battery so I can wipe battery stats
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha ;D Can't remember like exactly
> 
> Haha Awesome ;D Calibrating it???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you fail! Yeah, I'm just hoping to get better battery life  How exactly do I do this? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha  I guess make it drain then charge untill its 100%.. I've never done it... maybe I should sometime soon though 


 Good news everyone! I found the tv remote after weeks of it being missing 



twitch153 said:


> Then you fail! Yeah, I'm just hoping to get better battery life  How exactly do I do this?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I guess make it drain then charge untill its 100%.. I've never done it... maybe I should sometime soon though
> 
> 
> Good news everyone! I found the tv remote after weeks of it being missing
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured as much 

Man, Maxey you are full of fail today haha  xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I guess make it drain then charge untill its 100%.. I've never done it... maybe I should sometime soon though
> 
> 
> Good news everyone! I found the tv remote after weeks of it being missing
> ...

Click to collapse



You still watch TV? 

I haven't touched my TV in more than a month


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You still watch TV?
> 
> I haven't touched my TV in more than a month

Click to collapse



That's because you got poo tv channels haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Hahaha! 

Yes hus.... Something to do whilst waiting for replies haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Yes hus.... Something to do whilst waiting for replies haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's why I listen to music  Or try and learn an instrument, I only watch tv when I'm about to go to sleep or occasionally on the weekend 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's why I listen to music  Or try and learn an instrument, I only watch tv when I'm about to go to sleep or occasionally on the weekend
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ahh... but music can't show you what's happening in Japan 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Like now for example... where all the threads are dead  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm lonley... the only poster in ot for a whole 5 minuites +  haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

google news can


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, yes it can haha But so can xda 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Wait... google have news?! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... google have news?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah! There is a freaking news widget! Plus they have a google news app haha Damn Maxey, so much fail! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Google just gets awesomer!  





twitch153 said:


> Yeah! There is a freaking news widget! Plus they have a google news app haha Damn Maxey, so much fail!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Google just gets awesomer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesomer, also not a real word haha Maxey when are you getting your laptop back?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes we can says google


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Is now! 


Umm... 4/5 months I think now 



twitch153 said:


> Awesomer, also not a real word haha Maxey when are you getting your laptop back?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is now!
> 
> 
> Umm... 4/5 months I think now
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously?! That long?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is now!
> 
> 
> Umm... 4/5 months I think now
> ...

Click to collapse



you gotta tell us, what did you do?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you gotta tell us, what did you do?

Click to collapse



+1! For reals! We're your family! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

I will.... Tommorow  although... I actualy did nothing 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well tell us what they "think" you did haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will.... Tommorow  although... I actualy did nothing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



liar..
you always have hiccups when you lie


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> liar..
> you always have hiccups when you lie

Click to collapse



Haha, No I *hiccup* don't! 

@twitch... tommorow 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Husam is right! 

You be lying! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam is right!
> 
> You be lying!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Damn I'm always right


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn I'm always right

Click to collapse



You're also full of it haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're also full of it haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I had diarrheal this morning, so I'm not full of it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I had diarrheal this morning, so I'm not full of it

Click to collapse



That's....lovely, thank you haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

lulz <--


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm currently dropping a deuce so....yeah 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm currently dropping a deuce so....yeah
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it was over a long time ago, the time it happened to be exact 

now I'm sitting on the couch wondering when will my netbook battery die
and why should I wake up at 6


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

You should wake up at 6 because you need to get your edumacation! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bump! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

good night


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nighty night Husam 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah.... I hit a nice form yesterday with the Transformer porn. Still lulzing today about it.

No Pi day for me, but I'll get a pie for dinner as a form of celebration.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

What kind of pie good sir? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What kind of pie good sir?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banana cream pie?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banana cream pie?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Blasphemy! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banana cream pie?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Blast-pie-me?

Gosh you're sooooo full of it this morning twitch.

/innuendo


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Blast-pie-me?
> 
> Gosh you're sooooo full of it this morning twitch.
> 
> /innuendo

Click to collapse



My god, those jokes are so corny but funny at the same time 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My god, those jokes are so corny but funny at the same time
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I just had an image... of cornflakes... does that make me weird?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kind of but we're all a little strange in the big OT 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Kind of but we're all a little strange in the big OT
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But who isn't?

I submit to you that normalcy is soooo rare and difficult to achieve to the point that someone has to be insane to be perfectly normal.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

I submit this button. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I submit this button.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Oooh... I need to get that on a t-shirt.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oooh... I need to get that on a t-shirt.

Click to collapse



I actually have that button, I just took the picture from my room haha Quieres?  I don't put it to use.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I actually have that button, I just took the picture from my room haha Quieres?  I don't put it to use.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



This needs to go on a t-shirt!!! I MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

So you want the button? Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So you want the button? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's too small. I need it printed in big, bold letters on a t-shirt while I smash people's face in.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmm go online and look up a custom t-shirt store. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hmmm go online and look up a custom t-shirt store.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nice, but here it costs a little too much to get it done... just for a t-shirt...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nice, but here it costs a little too much to get it done... just for a t-shirt...

Click to collapse



How much? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How much?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



At least 20USD. That's like double my acceptable range for t-shirts.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> At least 20USD. That's like double my acceptable range for t-shirts.

Click to collapse



Whens your birthday?  I'll get it for you.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Whens your birthday?  I'll get it for you.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



24 hours before Easter this year. I'll be busy in a musical


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay well I'll buy it for you as a late gift so be happy! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay well I'll buy it for you as a late gift so be happy!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yay! When's your's? Just so I can send something stupid


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

July 30th  Watcha gonna send me?!  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> July 30th  Watcha gonna send me?!  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Probably something I can figure out in 15 days. It's just 15 days after my exams


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

15 days is a long time to figure something out, you got this haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 15 days is a long time to figure something out, you got this haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I hand-made a gift for my girlfriend in 48-hours, research and experimentation included. It's not that hard if you know what you are doing


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

See? Half a month should be plenty of time haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> See? Half a month should be plenty of time haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Probably spend most of it procrastinating


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Probably spend most of it procrastinating

Click to collapse



Don't worry I do the same. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

xD xD This thing Dwarfs my Acer  Time to strip it of it's insides and buy some new ones!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD xD This thing Dwarfs my Acer  Time to strip it of it's insides and buy some new ones!

Click to collapse



Fantastic! Time to rape the Mac  By the way, it's tomorrow. What happened?! Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha  Silly motherboard is stuck  Later


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lies! You won't tell us! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

I will! What was that texting app called?  Lost it...  Ill tell you there xD


twitch153 said:


> Lies! You won't tell us!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Text free  Senor haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaja gracias mi amigo. Hablar espanol? (I know that last btis wrong... but you get what I mean hhaha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Jaja gracias mi amigo. Hablar espanol? (I know that last btis wrong... but you get what I mean hhaha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Si si! Hablo espanol asi asi, no bueno  Yeah! You should change hablar to hablas because you are referring to me talking. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will! What was that texting app called?  Lost it...  Ill tell you there xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel left out.
:'(
If we ever IM again, I'll send you links to me theoretical PC.
As is, "I'm too poor to afford it."


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn! Thanks  Need to get my infinitives right 

Hey umm.... Its still not on the market and google can't find it, haha  would you be kind enough   again 



twitch153 said:


> Si si! Hablo espanol asi asi, no bueno  Yeah! You should change hablar to hablas because you are referring to me talking.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha xD awesome... How bout now .. I'm interested ... seen what I'm doing?? 


DanWilson said:


> I feel left out.
> :'(
> If we ever IM again, I'll send you links to me theoretical PC.
> As is, "I'm too poor to afford it."

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn! Thanks  Need to get my infinitives right
> 
> Hey umm.... Its still not on the market and google can't find it, haha  would you be kind enough   again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh! Hoe! Haha Hold on!  Didn't you make a mirror? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ugh! Hoe! Haha Hold on!  Didn't you make a mirror?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Sorry 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Find it yourself  haha

It's cool haha Found it real quick like  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Let me know when you click the link so I can erase the link from my post. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet thanks 

Wait... I searched 4shared though  



twitch153 said:


> **There was not a link here **
> 
> It's cool haha Found it real quick like
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks  downloading... I think 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

No problem  Next time try not to delete it. xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

There was no number here

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay now delete or edit that post so people don't be spamming you...Erick 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD awesome... How bout now .. I'm interested ... seen what I'm doing??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not got Skype on Ubuntu. Or on GingerSense. XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have it either... You could still put it on xda  



DanWilson said:


> Not got Skype on Ubuntu. Or on GingerSense. XD

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Done 


twitch153 said:


> Okay now delete or edit that post so people don't be spamming you...Erick
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't have it either... You could still put it on xda
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. 
1. What are you doing?
2. What the hell happened to the MBA?
3. TROLOLLOLOL.
4. Imma link to ma PC parts in a mo. Damn bookmarks are ****ed...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

My head hurts...I'm gonna go lay down but I'll be back on xda in a bit! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intel-Sandy...8NX2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300225834&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aplus-Block...CIJM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300225860&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMX...AM-Memory/dp/B002LE8D2A/ref=pd_cp_computers_2
http://uk.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=CkMiq3rrqw3yqO5H&templete=2 (Forgot where I was buying this - it was around £100)
I'm using caps lock in Google. But I'm just holding ****. Dunno why...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

1) Got an old Powermac G4 stripping it out and puttin in i5 xD
2) Police have it 
3) 
4) Haha okay 


DanWilson said:


> Meh.
> 1. What are you doing?
> 2. What the hell happened to the MBA?
> 3. TROLOLLOLOL.
> 4. Imma link to ma PC parts in a mo. Damn bookmarks are ****ed...

Click to collapse




@twitch.. I'm not ig.noring you.. it keeps telling me their servers are down 



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 1) Got an old Powermac G4 stripping it out and puttin in i5 xD
> 2) Police have it
> 3)
> 4) Haha okay
> ...

Click to collapse



Try connecting to wifi? It works for me haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 1) Got an old Powermac G4 stripping it out and puttin in i5 xD
> 2) Police have it
> 3)
> 4) Haha okay
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Sandy Bridge i5? (Like the one I linked to?)
2. What'd you do?
3. 
4. Done.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, the exact same!  at first couldn't decide between i7 or i5... i5 better value 

Tell you tommorow...



DanWilson said:


> 1. Sandy Bridge i5? (Like the one I linked to?)
> 2. What'd you do?
> 3.
> 4. Done.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Search ebay for koybe... cheapest ram ever lol 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, the exact same!  at first couldn't decide between i7 or i5... i5 better value
> 
> Tell you tommorow...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Where from?
Also - Goodnight homies.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

CPU? Ebay I was going to.. but I didn't see it was on amazon too 


DanWilson said:


> XD Where from?
> Also - Goodnight homies.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> CPU? Ebay I was going to.. but I didn't see it was on amazon too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to look around. I might help you for a bit.

I need another £150 to do it. So in August, I could afford it. In August, Cheesy Bridge processors will be out.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha moneys no problem for me (kinda) but I'm being cheap on everything but Mobo and Cpu haha  Oh.. and its gotta be intel... So then I can run mac with a vanila kernel on my G4  haha



DanWilson said:


> You need to look around. I might help you for a bit.
> 
> I need another £150 to do it. So in August, I could afford it. In August, Cheesy Bridge processors will be out.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

Hell my stuff is cheap. It's now around 350 without PSU, any drives, any keyboard/mouse. I mean, man. Why has I no moneyz

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha  my G4 was only 55  Knicking the fans from that and the 2 HDDs...  also I can manage to get a 600w psu for 15  lol.. trying to be as cheap as I can  (also... I set a budget for 450 




DanWilson said:


> Hell my stuff is cheap. It's now around 350 without PSU, any drives, any keyboard/mouse. I mean, man. Why has I no moneyz
> 
> Sent from a troll using the XDA App.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

hey zere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey zere

Click to collapse




Hey hus... why the 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

> Haha  my G4 was only 55  Knicking the fans from that and the 2 HDDs...  also I can manage to get a 600w psu for 15  lol.. trying to be as cheap as I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Same, but I can't be cheap enough. 170 for the CPU and around 100 for the MB is most of the money. 60 for the case and 40 for the memory and it adds up to more than what I thought it did...
Sent from a troll using the XDA App.

At least you have 450...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

He dropped his pocket haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha same ish... mines kinda cheaper I think though lol 




DanWilson said:


> Same, but I can't be cheap enough. 170 for the CPU and around 100 for the MB is most of the money. 60 for the case and 40 for the memory and it adds up to more than what I thought it did...
> Sent from a troll using the XDA App.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

no, I can't shut Miley up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

> He dropped his pocket haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha, damn.. I hate it when that happens 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Unlucky  ...... who's Miley? 


husam666 said:


> no, I can't shut Miley up

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

That sound like a personal problem haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

Faaaaaaaaaaaarrrt.

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky  ...... who's Miley?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Miley Cyrus aka hannah montana


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh that Miley... damn... I can feel your pain hus 


husam666 said:


> Miley Cyrus aka hannah montana

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh that Miley... damn... I can feel your pain hus
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The worst part is that I'm buffering my ex favourite (notice the U ) songs as we speak


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lame! So so lame! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lame! So so lame! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



the 7 things I hate about you 


Looks like it's time for Where Is My Mind by the Pixes or placebo's cover


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Must you speak in encryption? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Must you speak in encryption? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



there is a good website out there called Google


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there is a good website out there called Google

Click to collapse



There's also a thing called laziness  Have you heard of that? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There's also a thing called laziness  Have you heard of that?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Too lazy to hear about it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Too lazy to laugh so I'll copy Sakai 







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Too lazy to laugh so I'll copy Sakai
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the torture is almost over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally some metal, YEAH! \m/


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe you shouldn't have Miley in your archive! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have Miley in your archive! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I don't.
I used youtube like mp3 website.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't.
> I used youtube like mp3 website.

Click to collapse



Grooveshark? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Grooveshark?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



nah beemp3


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use that too!  But not to play music, just to download it.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't want my hdd to be full of her sh!tz 
so I only played them


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't want my hdd to be full of her sh!tz
> so I only played them

Click to collapse



Again, respect lost haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Again, respect lost haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Only reason to watch Miley Cirus:

Because I have a bet with a group of friends to see her first "scandal"

And I won with picture of vagina.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only reason to watch Miley Cirus:
> 
> Because I have a bet with a group of friends to see her first "scandal"
> 
> And I won with picture of vagina.

Click to collapse



He was listening....not watching  Just as bad.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He was listening....not watching  Just as bad.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



My ears bleed when I listen to Ms. Cyrus. I think Ms. Gomez is much better. Or at least easier on the eyes.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is very much easier on the eyes.  Miley looks much like a bird....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> She is very much easier on the eyes.  Miley looks much like a bird....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



And tits. Never forget tits.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

....I was trying to avoid the tit joke but yes....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....I was trying to avoid the tit joke but yes....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah... never forget the tits.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

what's up mates 

@max: you still didn't tell us why did they take your laptop


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's up mates
> 
> @max: you still didn't tell us why did they take your laptop[/QUOT
> I told twitch...  He never replied though  Btw.. it nothing exciting

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> husam666 said:
> 
> 
> > what's up mates
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

you didn't tell me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you didn't tell me

Click to collapse



You never asked.... Plus, it's not my place to tell. It's Maxey's.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You never asked.... Plus, it's not my place to tell. It's Maxey's.

Click to collapse



if you pssst it he wont know


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if you pssst it he wont know

Click to collapse



Psst...I made a promise  Just like you did at one point in time with a certain...clone


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Psst...I made a promise  Just like you did at one point in time with a certain...clone

Click to collapse



haha lol

psss.. ok, I wont insist like you did 


but you gotta tell me

JK


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 16, 2011)

Max loves me twitch. You can tell me.
And I won't tell Hus. 

XD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Max loves me twitch. You can tell me.
> And I won't tell Hus.
> 
> XD

Click to collapse



Max doesn't love you, he's not (gee four why ), but you are , so you are the one loves another guy


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

No I won't tell anyone, I keep my banana flavored word haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to eat a banana, but we don't have any


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

What happened to abstaining from eating the nana? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What happened to abstaining from eating the nana?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



that was the case to all kind of fruits no only nanas


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why would you abstain from eating the fruity goodness?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why would you abstain from eating the fruity goodness?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



IDK,i guess junk food was the reason
 but now I do eat fruits


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK,i guess junk food was the reason
> but now I do eat fruits

Click to collapse



DON'T EAT ME! I'm a ninja! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> DON'T EAT ME! I'm a ninja!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



And what can you do with those powers, make me puke you?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And what can you do with those powers, make me puke you?

Click to collapse



Nah, I can cut off your head an put it on a pike 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah, I can cut off your head an put it on a pike
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



will this happen after or before I take the peel of you?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

That sounds dirty haha  Before! You can't take off my peel! That's for special people 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds dirty haha  Before! You can't take off my peel! That's for special people
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lol, you and your pervert brain


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not a pervert...Maxey is haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not a pervert...Maxey is haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



don't forget sakai


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sakai is definitely a pervert 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't believe that xda classic theme is more comfortable for my eyes


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's not a shock really...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Heeeeyyy  I see you did reply twitch... oops  


 I cut open 4 of my fingers earlier


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeeyyy  I see you did reply twitch... oops
> 
> 
> I cut open 4 of my fingers earlier

Click to collapse



But you still didn't tell me why did they take your laptop

I hope your typing skills aren't affected


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> But you still didn't tell me why did they take your laptop
> 
> I hope your typing skills aren't affected

Click to collapse



Just his fapping skills! Haha Are you okay Maxey? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Just his fapping skills! Haha Are you okay Maxey?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  Yes thanks  Wasn't bad... Only a little blood from each haha  And I did it on my powermac ripping out mobo  I fail xD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Yes thanks  Wasn't bad... Only a little blood from each haha  And I did it on my powermac ripping out mobo  I fail xD

Click to collapse



you did what?!?!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

You fail so much Maxey xD But it's okay because you're Macarony! Your arms aren't supposed to be skilled haha ;D

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

@Husam... Cut 4 fingers open  

@twitch Haha  Oh and nearly done... Only the PSU to remove now but I got some akward screws 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Husam... Cut 4 fingers open
> 
> @twitch Haha  Oh and nearly done... Only the PSU to remove now but I got some akward screws
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fantastic! Make sure to take some pictures when you're done 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks  I should do... here's one of it atm  all the new parts should be here with in a week 










twitch153 said:


> Fantastic! Make sure to take some pictures when you're done
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

You stripped it! XD 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Husam... Cut 4 fingers open
> 
> @twitch Haha  Oh and nearly done... Only the PSU to remove now but I got some akward screws
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No I meant the mobo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got to to put new parts in  


twitch153 said:


> You stripped it! XD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh haha  short for motherboard... they were saying it on some geek site.... thought id copy 



husam666 said:


> No I meant the mobo

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

We can rebuild it, we have the technology....but it will take up to a week.  lol 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can fix it in an hour, but shipping will take from 2 weeks to a month


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think all of us could fix it in an hour  We don't lack the skills! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha  xD naa.. I got this covered lol  anyidea how to fit leds? I have some copper wiring and leds from years ago... but I've never used them xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  xD naa.. I got this covered lol  anyidea how to fit leds? I have some copper wiring and leds from years ago... but I've never used them xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



duct tape anyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nah 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



why? it makes wonders


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha  I was talking more about where would the wire go  haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why? it makes wonders

Click to collapse



Like it did with your TP2? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait.. what happened xD


twitch153 said:


> Like it did with your TP2? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

His back cover broke so he duct taped it! Lmao

That's more fail than you haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Hahaha xD fair enough 


twitch153 said:


> His back cover broke so he duct taped it! Lmao
> 
> That's more fail than you haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> His back cover broke so he duct taped it! Lmao
> 
> That's more fail than you haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's not that bad


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's super fail haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Emily Van Sickle!  lmao That's so weird! 

Husam! Is that your real name?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Emily Van Sickle!  lmao That's so weird!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



wjo is tjat?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is that you? Haha xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is that you? Haha xD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jajaja xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ish okay buddy don't worry about it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ish okay buddy don't worry about it
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you are weird.
I'm summoning erick in 30 seconds


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not weird, you're just kept out of the loop. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not weird, you're just kept out of the loop.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm out?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm out?

Click to collapse



I'll explain tomorrow 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll explain tomorrow
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ok good night


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Night 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

Duct tape does wonders... I should show you guys some of my "projects"


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Projects...? I think that sounds....laughable 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone notice that the web apps in Chrome like the Chrome app store is down. The only way I could get into gmail was by entering the URL (as opposed to just clicking on the web app (extension?!?!)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't use Chrome 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure... my gmail is on all the time...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

hello, anyone home?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello, anyone home?

Click to collapse



No. 

10chars


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No.
> 
> 10chars

Click to collapse



hey, whats up


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, whats up

Click to collapse



Ceiling, Sky, etc.

lol


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ceiling, Sky, etc.
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



That joke was funny the first 100 times


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That joke was funny the first 100 times

Click to collapse



Ehehehehe... I do it to discourage people from asking what's up 

After a while, they tend to make more meaningful/funnier conversations just for the heck of it.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ehehehehe... I do it to discourage people from asking what's up
> 
> After a while, they tend to make more meaningful/funnier conversations just for the heck of it.

Click to collapse



lol 


10cars


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

WHAT'S UP?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WHAT'S UP?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



the bananas are up


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 10cars

Click to collapse



I honestly got tricked once when I did the What's up//ceiling thing. 

Dude: Wazup?
Me: Ceiling, as usual, stopping the peeps on floor above from falling down on us
Dude: U sure?
Me: Yup.
Dude: Don't you need to look up?
Me: I'd keep my eyes on you, buddy.
Dude 2: Gotcha! *drops flour on my head*
Dude 3: Whoo-hoo! *brings in camcorder for close-up*
Dude: This is sooooo going on Youtube!

Well, the only reason it didn't get on youtube is... I hold even more incriminating evidence on them. It'll be like Jackass: Malaysia - Uncensored if I do unleashed my archives


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, yes we are  And we will never be brought down by the man! Or a doctor! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey... Wow... Along with my split fingers yesterday,... I stabbed my self with a screw driver and cut open top of palm and then Burnt my palm trying to wash of the blood...   xD


 So.. How is everyone else? Haha


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey... Wow... Along with my split fingers yesterday,... I stabbed my self with a screw driver and cut open top of palm and then Burnt my palm trying to wash of the blood...   xD
> 
> 
> So.. How is everyone else? Haha

Click to collapse



are you sure you're not cursed?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you sure you're not cursed?

Click to collapse



Hadn't though of that  Now who could've done this


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hadn't though of that  Now who could've done this

Click to collapse



Someone who is really jealous 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Someone who is really jealous
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Haha  Big list then


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Big list then

Click to collapse



or maybe you need exorcism


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

Hahahaha xD lol!! 


On another note.. I have found our enemies... The unicorns


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahaha xD lol!!
> 
> 
> On another note.. I have found our enemies... The unicorns

Click to collapse



OMG poor twitch


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OMG poor twitch

Click to collapse



Yep... Poor him  ... I wouldn't have wanted to order that either   haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

Oops... Buying parts soon... But seem to have changed my mind from an i5 2400k to and i7 2600k  Nearly £100 more... Now I cant afford ram or a HDD.... xD I'll scavenge that


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi. What's with the angry avatar @Husam? 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. What's with the angry avatar @Husam?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



He likes it that way


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow... Have had to change the PSU because the fan on the previous one had the wrong measurements  Now I'm £3 over budget because the only one that will fit costs over double  Anyway.. I'm off to look under the sofa for money  Laters


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. What's with the angry avatar @Husam?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I love that emote, it's my favorite 
too bad you're offline now 

@max stop logging  JK


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I love that emote, it's my favorite
> too bad you're offline now
> 
> @max stop logging  JK

Click to collapse



Haha  I have no where else to put all this xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lmao! Y'all need to learn some economics 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

How come?  Economics being Business studies?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah  It's the study of economy and how it works. But I was alluding to the Charlie Teh Unicorn episode on youtube! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah  It's the study of economy and how it works. But I was alluding to the Charlie Teh Unicorn episode on youtube!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ohh.. We call it Business studies haha 

Me and husam have come to a conclusion... I'm cursed xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohh.. We call it Business studies haha
> 
> Me and husam have come to a conclusion... I'm cursed xD

Click to collapse



Screw your business studies! Economics is just easier to say  

You know what? No. There is no excuse, you just fail lmao 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha  Bit of both  



-----


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Bit of both
> 
> 
> 
> Don;t know if you saw this? I also got my arm in a sander :'(

Click to collapse



You're just bad with tools. You clumsy oaf 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're just bad with tools. You clumsy oaf
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  I also got my arm in a sander


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I also got my arm in a sander

Click to collapse



You're really bad with tools! Lmao! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're really bad with tools! Lmao!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



CURSED I TELL YOU! xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lack of skill! I call dumbassery! 



-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

hey twitchy


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Husam 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

max, you need to lock yourself in a safe room with cushion walls and no sharp tools


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max, you need to lock yourself in a safe room with cushion walls and no sharp tools

Click to collapse



xD Haha...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

He just needs to learn proper safety or learn to put down his electronics when managing dangerous power tools. So Maxey what did you tell Abby about your laptop? What reason did you give to her for it's confiscation? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He just needs to learn proper safety or learn to put down his electronics when managing dangerous power tools. So Maxey what did you tell Abby about your laptop? What reason did you give to her for it's confiscation?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



about that, you still havent told me  (nevermind the grammar)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> about that, you still havent told me  (nevermind the grammar)

Click to collapse



I can't!  And, oh yeah, I'm minding the grammar. Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

10


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Tough! Ask him yourself on textfree! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tough! Ask him yourself on textfree!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



nah i don't care im just teasing 
btw are you still using skype?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Not really no  If everyone else was I would 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not really no  If everyone else was I would
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



pssst.. can I call you  

edit i cant 
due to anti fraud system


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha! You got dissed by ymail! XD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha! You got dissed by ymail! XD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



not ymail, some other site called Tamevo,
I have an internet debit card that is out of balance, when i tried to charge my account it worked, but few minutes later the anti fraud sent me a message saying that my account was reset, and now they even took the free $1 they give when I registered


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not ymail, some other site called Tamevo,
> I have an internet debit card that is out of balance, when i tried to charge my account it worked, but few minutes later the anti fraud sent me a message saying that my account was reset, and now they even took the free $1 they give when I registered

Click to collapse



Well why not try fring? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well why not try fring?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I don't want to go to trial


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

It's not a trial. I have it too so it'd be free to call me.  But don't. That'd be weird haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not a trial. I have it too so it'd be free to call me.  But don't. That'd be weird haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



haha lol, that's what I thought too 


pssst.. lets spam text erick, give me his number


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha lol, that's what I thought too
> 
> 
> pssst.. lets spam text erick, give me his number

Click to collapse



Psst....I'd get in trouble giving peoples numbers to others without their consent 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Psst....I'd get in trouble giving peoples numbers to others without their consent
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



psst.. ok


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> psst.. ok

Click to collapse



Psst....I like funny internets pictures  

Example:







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Psst....I like funny internets pictures
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what about this?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what about this?

Click to collapse



LMAO! Darth Pope indeed 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> LMAO! Darth Pope indeed
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



another one from fail blog


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> another one from fail blog

Click to collapse



It was the perfect crime! HOW DID THEY FIND OUT?!....I mean....lmao! Fail! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 18, 2011)

It was a report about necromancers and zombies


twitch153 said:


> It was the perfect crime! HOW DID THEY FIND OUT?!....I mean....lmao! Fail!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh.....I thought it was...nevermind  haha jk

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm bored. How's everyone doing? (I've been busy nursing Sparky back to health) 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys.. did we really have the budget for this?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey apples


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

Apples?  Where?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Apples?  Where?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



hey 

my brothers and I are setting up swat 4 using hamachi, care to join?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't right now. I'm actually on the bus traveling home. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can't right now. I'm actually on the bus traveling home.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lol.

ok


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys.. did we really have the budget for this?

Click to collapse



It was so worth it  I miss the star wars alpacas 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It was so worth it  I miss the star wars alpacas
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



xD  They were awesome!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think we need some of our own alpacas! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think we need some of our own alpacas!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyother country celbrate rednose day?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm back

Click to collapse



With alpacas?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Does anyother country celbrate rednose day?

Click to collapse



Being the day everyone gets drunk? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> With alpacas?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No, I couldn't find any 

@max no


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha Oh okay... Any of you know what it is?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Oh okay... Any of you know what it is?

Click to collapse



no but I'm guessing it's the clowns day


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, I couldn't find any
> 
> @max no

Click to collapse



Go find some haha

@Maxey, no enlighten us? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha... Well basicly it's like this huge charity thing and everyone all round the counrty does something to help raise money for places in like Africa and stuff  only 40% goes to uk  And there is a show on BBC1 for like 8 hours with comedy and stuff also they will occasionly show the total collected... You can donate by phone and things too  Currently we just passed 40 million xD  Oh and you can get red noses from shops 







0
I'm **** at explaining look at there site for a better picture  http://www.rednoseday.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Alpaca Army! xD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Alpaca Army! xD

Click to collapse



they look at me as if they want to rape me. I'm scared


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they look at me as if they want to rape me. I'm scared

Click to collapse



hahahaha  if they offer candy hus... Don't take it!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahaha  if they offer candy hus... Don't take it!

Click to collapse



what if it was a good kind of candy?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahaha  if they offer candy hus... Don't take it!

Click to collapse



CANDY?!  I'm going! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Hahaha 


Also... Omfg.. I've never laughed so much.....   Smithy on comic relif xD he's got justin bieber playing the piano saying he loves him xD xD xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Also... Omfg.. I've never laughed so much.....   Smithy on comic relif xD he's got justin bieber playing the piano saying he loves him xD xD xD
> ...

Click to collapse



link or gtfo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha its live on tv nao ... It'll be on youtube tommorow... hopefully thw whole sketch xD He's singing with George michael in the car atm  xD  


husam666 said:


> link or gtfo

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

That's weird dude! Justin deserves to die haha  Or at least be sent to a remote island like Napoleon.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha... orr... get sent to fix the nuclear issue in japan... with no protective gear  



twitch153 said:


> That's weird dude! Justin deserves to die haha  Or at least be sent to a remote island like Napoleon.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha its live on tv nao ... It'll be on youtube tommorow... hopefully thw whole sketch xD He's singing with George michael in the car atm  xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why are you talking like (lets not be racist)?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Like what  nao...? Troll speak blame dan  

Wait.. racist 



husam666 said:


> why are you talking like (lets not be racist)?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha... orr... get sent to fix the nuclear issue in japan... with no protective gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! DEATH! To Japan with him! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like what  nao...? Troll speak blame dan
> 
> Wait.. racist
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yah and ***** too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

It doesn't say that in your quote or my post   I edited right after... it was too much   xD



husam666 said:


> yah and ***** too

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It doesn't say that in your quote or my post   I edited right after... it was too much   xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't let Dan become a bad influence on you haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha! He's poisend me 



twitch153 said:


> Don't let Dan become a bad influence on you haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha! He's poisend me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How exactly...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

With his troll stuff  he just did 


twitch153 said:


> How exactly...?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> With his troll stuff  he just did
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Husam is spamming the ban thread. Very childish 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Indeed... but I'm only 40 off 4000 


Let's report his posts  haha


twitch153 said:


> Husam is spamming the ban thread. Very childish
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Indeed... but I'm only 40 off 4000
> 
> 
> Let's report his posts  haha
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it! Haha I can't on my phone.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Same  He's lucky for now 



twitch153 said:


> Do it! Haha I can't on my phone.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do it! Haha I can't on my phone.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



what!!? 

I'm not spamming, I'm banning myself


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

@twitch Long press hahaha  Jk hus 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch Long press hahaha  Jk hus
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Long press what...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

The post  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why? XD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

new thread title


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> new thread title

Click to collapse



That's right! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's right!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



this will make babydoll sad, is that what you need?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this will make babydoll sad, is that what you need?

Click to collapse



....I don't think it will haha She's concerned about Sparky  Hope he gets better soon.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....I don't think it will haha She's concerned about Sparky  Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



+1
anyway real goodnight now


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anyway real goodnight now

Click to collapse



Nighty night haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 19, 2011)

ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Twitch is first on this thread too


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

First? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> First?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Posts in the thread 

Good news! xD I don't have to pay for £300 of the PC Plus I got some spray paint and am spraying the parts metalic blue and the metal case white xD Going to look sick 


Also... I cut my thumb open


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also... I cut my thumb open

Click to collapse



Lmao! Really Maxey?! Maybe you should just ship everything to me and I'll do it for you before you have to go to the hospital for a missing leg or something. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! Really Maxey?! Maybe you should just ship everything to me and I'll do it for you before you have to go to the hospital for a missing leg or something.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hahaha xD Yes really  Just hope I don't bleed on the new paint job 

Only one more tool to use though  ..... The Power drill


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha xD Yes really  Just hope I don't bleed on the new paint job
> 
> Only one more tool to use though  ..... The Power drill

Click to collapse



Wrap your finger in tissue and use tape to keep it tight...ish that will stop it from bleeding all over the place 

Oh no...a powerdrill?! Don't impale yourself. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrap your finger in tissue and use tape to keep it tight...ish that will stop it from bleeding all over the place
> 
> Oh no...a powerdrill?! Don't impale yourself.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  I found a plaster 


xD If I accidently drill a hole in me... anyone want pics?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I found a plaster
> 
> 
> xD If I accidently drill a hole in me... anyone want pics?

Click to collapse



You're gonna plaster your thumb?! XD

Yeah pics are proof haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

But let's hope that doesn't happen.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Haha  Okay 

A plaster being....


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Okay
> 
> A plaster being....

Click to collapse



Oh! A medical adhesive bandage  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh! A medical adhesive bandage  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha.. That name is too long 

Also....

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMG_20110319_135721.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMG_20110319_145928.jpg


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh! A medical adhesive bandage  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You stupid Americans!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

xD Hey Dan


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Hey Dan

Click to collapse



Hows things?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You stupid Americans!

Click to collapse



Bite me Welshman  Go eat your sheep intestines haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha.. That name is too long
> 
> Also....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks nice, can't wait to see the final product 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Hows things?

Click to collapse



Good thanks  Also got one more bit of plastic to remove from powermac before Spray 

You?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Looks nice, can't wait to see the final product
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Thanks  Yeah I hope it turns out well


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks  Yeah I hope it turns out well

Click to collapse



Just don't bleed on it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Just don't bleed on it
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  Anyway.. I'll be back in 10  Can't remove the plastic so going to tape it up then take it down to the shed


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Kay, enjoy haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey again 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMG_20110319_154522.jpg


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good thanks  Also got one more bit of plastic to remove from powermac before Spray
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



I'm good. Bit  just mow. Still not enough for my PC and I need to shell out £30 to top-up my phone.


twitch153 said:


> Bite me Welshman  Go eat your sheep intestines haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Welshman? Basic geography would tell you that I'm Scottish.
Now go and finish your cheeseburger, big man.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'm good. Bit  just mow. Still not enough for my PC and I need to shell out £30 to top-up my phone.
> 
> 
> Welshman? Basic geography would tell you that I'm Scottish.
> Now go and finish your cheeseburger, big man.

Click to collapse



Haha Damn unlucky... 


xD xD hahahhaha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

I think I just swallowed spray paint


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Welshman? Basic geography would tell you that I'm Scottish.
> Now go and finish your cheeseburger, big man.

Click to collapse



I know I just thought it would be funnier to call you a Welshman 

I, love, cheeseburgers haha xD But I don't weigh a lot, I weigh 145 lbs. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think I just swallowed spray paint

Click to collapse



Wear a face mask! Retard! XD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wear a face mask! Retard! XD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



XD Hahahaha   Also... We don't use lbs in UK... So that means nothing to us


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hahahaha   Also... We don't use lbs in UK... So that means nothing to us

Click to collapse



Go convert it then  I'm doing an essay I don't got time for that haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go convert it then  I'm doing an essay I don't got time for that haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  10 Stone / 65KG 

What's the essay 'bout


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Government and our constitution....lame! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Government and our constitution....lame!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha, yes very


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, yes very

Click to collapse



Indeed. But I should probably get to doing it now haha xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

mmm trix
want some dev?
well guess what you can't


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

I actually had Trix this morning! So in your face! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone know of a PSU that looks similar to this? Or at least with the fan there aswell as power thing? Can't find any  Thhanks lol 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMG_20110319_175407.jpg


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone know of a PSU that looks similar to this? Or at least with the fan there aswell as power thing? Can't find any  Thhanks lol
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMG_20110319_175407.jpg

Click to collapse



Isn't it just a standard ATX PSU?
Did you break it you spaz?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Isn't it just a standard ATX PSU?
> Did you break it you spaz?

Click to collapse



haha this isn't an ATX CPU but I want one with the fans and socket in the sme place  Dont want to be sawing anything xD  Its a stock powermac one.. Ive been told itd fry an ATX Mobo


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha this isn't an ATX CPU but I want one with the fans and socket in the sme place  Dont want to be sawing anything xD  Its a stock powermac one.. Ive been told itd fry an ATX Mobo

Click to collapse



Ebay is your bestest buddy.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

new thread title


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> new thread title

Click to collapse




Don't be mad. Be glad. Hi.
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't mass post haha xD I just post in this thread and the ban thread. Don't hate 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't be mad. Be glad. Hi.
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



hey, long time no see


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't mass post haha xD I just post in this thread and the ban thread. Don't hate
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you are stealing everything that is mine first banning and now spamming


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Lmao! I do no such thing!  Soon I'll steal something else....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! I do no such thing!  Soon I'll steal something else....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm locking my phone and burying it somewhere you so cannot find it 
And so is the case with my netbook


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm locking my phone and burying it somewhere you so cannot find it
> And so is the case with my netbook

Click to collapse



Then I will continue to have to banning kingship! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm locking my phone and burying it somewhere you so cannot find it
> And so is the case with my netbook

Click to collapse



He means your virginity.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you are stealing everything that is mine first banning and now spamming

Click to collapse



Spamming is fun. Isn't there enough to go around? 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> He means your virginity.

Click to collapse



.....shh xD jk 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Spamming is fun. Isn't there enough to go around?
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



he stole my ban master name that you called me


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he stole my ban master name that you called me

Click to collapse



No He didn't. He can't steal your title. Anyway, Twitch is already a ninja banana.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn straight  I'd rather be a ninja haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .....shh xD jk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



XD

To the power of 10char


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No He didn't. He can't steal your title. Anyway, Twitch is already a ninja banana.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



WOO HOO, I'm still the ban master


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

But I'm the ban god 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But I'm the ban god
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm a troll god.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'm a troll god.

Click to collapse



Yes, indeed you are  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, indeed you are  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Hidden10char


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Hidden10char

Click to collapse



I summon you! Come troll the ban thread! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I summon you! Come troll the ban thread! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Wish is my command. Religion troll tiem!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

I was just refreshing the ban thread.. I didn;t realise other threads were active


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was just refreshing the ban thread.. I didn;t realise other threads were active

Click to collapse



Si senor  That's what happens when you don't pay attention! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Wish is my command. Religion troll tiem!

Click to collapse



That'll get you banned for real, read the rulz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Si senor  That's what happens when you don't pay attention!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



;eek: How do you do it?!


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That'll get you banned for real, read the rulz

Click to collapse



Rulz, Lulz.

Will it? Meh, new troll tiem XD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ;eek: How do you do it?!

Click to collapse



LIKE A BOSS! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

bye guyz, i'll be back when the mayhem is over... hopefully


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> LIKE A BOSS!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because your now Thor Boss of ban?

EDIT: Wrong thread/tab.. my bad


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your now Thor Boss of ban?

Click to collapse



Wrong thread lmao! XD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bye guyz, i'll be back when the mayhem is over... hopefully

Click to collapse



Okay Bye hus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrong thread lmao! XD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha I edited it ... I got my tabs mixed up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Nearly at page 200


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Page 200? Yay! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

hey twitch I have a new nickname 

moving to page 200


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey twitch I have a new nickname

Click to collapse



Is it hus?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

Page 200 get!

Or not.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

What's the nickname? 

Yeah! PAGE 200!!!!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is it hus?

Click to collapse



Nah 
they called me dash XD
cuz I'm too thin, so the dash is 1 Dimensional just like me  xD

Page 200!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

haha dash  Also yay! XD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nah
> they called me dash XD
> cuz I'm too thin, so the dash is 1 Dimensional just like me  xD
> 
> Page 200!!

Click to collapse



Dash is pretty funny  But I think they should change it to underscore, because you're always second to me  LMAO

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dash is pretty funny  But I think they should change it to underscore, because you're always second to me  LMAO
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Damn you 

I should find a way to move that curse from max to you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn you
> 
> I should find a way to move that curse from max to you

Click to collapse



You know that was funny! 

And you can't, I have too much awesomeness to have as much fail as Maxey haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice tags.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

i don't fail! Im cursed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nice tags.

Click to collapse



-_- Added my 2c


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i don't fail! Im cursed

Click to collapse



You do fail Maxey! Stop using the curse thing as an excuse! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nice tags.

Click to collapse



they should be the other way around 
max is awesome, dan is gee four why


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Delete the tags before this thread gets closed. Now.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they should be the other way around
> max is awesome, dan is gee four why

Click to collapse



Says you.
You're EightOne.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

I like the tags which i fixed!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Delete the tags before this thread gets closed. Now.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lol they'll just remove the tags


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Says you.
> You're EightOne.

Click to collapse



I'm not 

You have meatspin bookmarked in your browser


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Dan fix yours too, you can keep the awesome one but delete the  other one.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol they'll just remove the tags

Click to collapse



Nah the mods are getting mad at us haha So I'd rather not push them.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dan fix yours too, you can keep the awesome one but delete the  other one.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But  im sexy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah the mods are getting mad at us haha So I'd rather not push them.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



haha ahhhh Okay


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not
> 
> You have meatspin bookmarked in your browser

Click to collapse



You have www.danwilson.tk in yours.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Says you.
> You're EightOne.

Click to collapse



do you think anybody else figured what that meant?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you think anybody else figured what that meant?

Click to collapse



...possibly...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you think anybody else figured what that meant?

Click to collapse



I didn't  Explain please haha


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you think anybody else figured what that meant?

Click to collapse



Probably not.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Probably not.

Click to collapse



damn they are slow


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> i didn't  explain please haha

Click to collapse



xd

8 = b
1 = i


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

I got it like I thought I did haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> xd
> 
> 8 = b
> 1 = i

Click to collapse



Aaaaahhhhhh


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aaaaahhhhhh

Click to collapse



Idiot.

//


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Idiot.
> 
> //

Click to collapse



I told you he was fail! XD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You have www.danwilson.tk in yours.

Click to collapse



lol I wonder what will happen if BD saw that xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Idiot.
> 
> //

Click to collapse



Smart ass.

//


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol I wonder what will happen if BD saw that xD

Click to collapse



BD? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Smart ass.
> 
> //

Click to collapse



Stop writing slash's name you should write -


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

OMFG!! I love google chrome and it's ****ty flash  Clicked on it and shokwave crashed so I didnt see vid


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> BD?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



think harder 

@max slow internet saved my a$$


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> OMFG!! I love google chrome and it's ****ty flash  Clicked on it and shokwave crashed so I didnt see vid

Click to collapse



Lucky *****.

I mean... Erm.. You're missing all the fun!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Baby doll!  And you say I fail... I think ive moved the curse Husam


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> think harder
> 
> @max slow internet saved my a$$

Click to collapse



Me not clicking on it saved me. Duh. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Lucky *****.
> 
> I mean... Erm.. You're missing all the fun!

Click to collapse



hahahah xD Oh yes... That is an amazing site and *EVERYONE* should click the link... The video will open your eyes to the world


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me not clicking on it saved me. Duh. Nah just explain it!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it's a girl


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me not clicking on it saved me. Duh. Nah just explain it!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Baby Doll! And you say I fail!  Husam... I think i've finally moved my curse xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's a girl

Click to collapse



Okay I got it haha  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Maxey, my one fail will never equal your fails haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baby Doll! And you say I fail!  Husam... I think i've finally moved my curse xD

Click to collapse



indeed you did xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not cursed. I don't stab myself and forget to wear facial masks when spray painting! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not cursed. I don't stab myself and forget to wear facial masks when spray painting!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



not yet 

it starts with minor fails, then boom


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not cursed. I don't stab myself and forget to wear facial masks when spray painting!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hahaha xD Or burn your self... I slit your fingers open.... Or sand your arm... 

Not yet twitch.. but you will get there


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha xD Or burn your self... I slit your fingers open.... Or sand your arm...
> 
> Not yet twitch.. but you will get there

Click to collapse



I doubt it  I got all of my danger prone ways out of the way when I was younger haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Plus, that's only two days worth of fail. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I doubt it  I got all of my danger prone ways out of the way when I was younger haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



That's what you think  then BOOM hit by a plane


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Plus, that's only two days worth of fail.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Better sleep with your peel on xD
@ max they saved it in the last moment, now it's heading to america


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's what you think  then BOOM hit by a plane

Click to collapse



That plane would kill hundreds and it'd be your fault! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Better sleep with your peel on xD

Click to collapse



I always do 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I always do
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ooh yeah I forgot that M_T_M is stalking you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ooh yeah I forgot that M_T_M is stalking you

Click to collapse



Duh! Oh snap! The curse moved to Husam! Lmao! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Duh! Oh snap! The curse moved to Husam! Lmao!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



you're did not steal my curse controller yet 

so it's in buffalo


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're did not steal my curse controller yet
> 
> so it's in buffalo

Click to collapse



So the curse controller is in Buffalo? I just won't sign for your package haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So the curse controller is in Buffalo? I just won't sign for your package haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



no, the curse is. Inside a dude called Devan to be exact 

the controller is with me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, the curse is. Inside a dude called Devan to be exact
> 
> the controller is with me

Click to collapse



The curse is still with Maxey.  You can't control curses weirdo. Only people 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The curse is still with Maxey.  You can't control curses weirdo. Only people
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it's not, you failed another time thinking that the controller is in buffalo 

and  I know


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's not, you failed another time thinking that the controller is in buffalo
> 
> and  I know

Click to collapse



I didn't fail that time! You failed at wording a sentence correctly because it made no sense haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

anyway good night


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anyway good night

Click to collapse



Goodnight 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Husam avatar = 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Husam avatar =
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No ****, Sherlock.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Husam avatar =
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really, I didn't notice when I changed it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> No ****, Sherlock.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Really, I didn't notice when I changed it

Click to collapse



xD Good morning


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Good morning

Click to collapse



Good morning


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Husam avatar =
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See? He still has the curse.  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> See? He still has the curse.  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



 I was just pointing it out


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was just pointing it out

Click to collapse



Suuuuure you were haha Did you hurt yourself today? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Suuuuure you were haha Did you hurt yourself today? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Not yet.. not yet  Did you?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not yet.. not yet  Did you?

Click to collapse



Nope  I'm eating a bagel haha 

Like my signature? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nope  I'm eating a bagel haha
> 
> Like my signature?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha  

And In all seriousness.... I spoke to soon.... just Puled a muscle (I think) In my Arm


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha
> 
> And In all seriousness.... I spoke to soon.... just Puled a muscle (I think) In my Arm

Click to collapse



That's the proof! I don't have the curse  You still do.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's the proof! I don't have the curse  You still do.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



What's your adress? I need to post it too you  It seeems I can't send it over the interwebz.... Or can I?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's your adress? I need to post it too you  It seeems I can't send it over the interwebz.... Or can I?

Click to collapse



That's classified information haha  Ask M_T_M I'm sure he knows 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's classified information haha  Ask M_T_M I'm sure he knows
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Hahaha xD I PM'ed you anyway... Let's see if I can get rid of it this way


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha xD I PM'ed you anyway... Let's see if I can get rid of it this way

Click to collapse



It didn't work haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It didn't work haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



It might take a few days  It's not as if some ghosts comes in


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It might take a few days  It's not as if some ghosts comes in

Click to collapse



I don't think I'm going to be cursed haha My awesome self will never be cursed by the likes of you  How goes convincing your father? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't think I'm going to be cursed haha My awesome self will never be cursed by the likes of you  How goes convincing your father?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Haha  I used to be awesome 


Convincing him for what?  xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

I see you are replying?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

You type too slowly  haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Off topic is dead


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn twitch... It says you're still replying


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.wikihow.com/Type


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Aaannnddd.... You've gone off


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lmao!  Any who I was asking if you were convincing your father about the Nexus S 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao!  Any who I was asking if you were convincing your father about the Nexus S
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



how did you install android on a razr?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao!  Any who I was asking if you were convincing your father about the Nexus S
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



haha  Look at 3 word story too! 

Ohhhh... that  He's going to wait


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lmao you got lonely xD 

@Husam...shh...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao you got lonely xD
> 
> @Husam...shh...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't shush people who are older than you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Don't shush people who are older than you

Click to collapse



Shush! Do something! Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Shush! Do something! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



you need to be hit on your butt  LD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you need to be hit on your butt  LD

Click to collapse



That's weird Husam haha xD

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's weird Husam haha xD
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



I meant the english style 

On your bottoum (notice the U for limeyness )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

It's still weird regardless....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

anyways, you shushed me and that's not acceptable


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anyways, you shushed me and that's not acceptable

Click to collapse



Then do something about it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then do something about it
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



here's something

http://www.wormgush.com/


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

where did you go?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where did you go?

Click to collapse



Thats what he did to me too!!!!!!!!!  First telling you to Shush then dissapearing 


And FFFUUUU I clicked the link


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

psst,, it's an awesome link


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha  yeah its amazing.... you should totaly click it twitch 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been very busy haha

And....no I think I'm gonna avoid that link 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have been very busy haha
> 
> And....no I think I'm gonna avoid that link
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it proves my point above, max is over reacting as usual


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah.. its amazing!  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah.. its amazing!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I don't think so Maxey 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't think so Maxey
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



you don't trust me 

http://www.wormgush.com/


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you don't trust me
> 
> http://www.wormgush.com/

Click to collapse



Not with this one haha I know how you guys work 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not with this one haha I know how you guys work
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Fine don't.

Happy?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Fine don't.
> 
> Happy?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm not getting mentally screwed today  So how are you? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, I'm not getting mentally screwed today  So how are you?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



tired 

1000000 chars


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2011)

Sparky says Hi.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tired
> 
> 1000000 chars

Click to collapse



Why so tired? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Husam


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Sparky! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Isn't dev missing out hus? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky says Hi.

Click to collapse



Say hi back 
how's are you both? 



twitch153 said:


> Why so tired?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



cuz it's 12 am


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam

Click to collapse



hi hi 

@max yup


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm gonna eat dinner since apparently I need to update you all 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha yeah you do  can't have you go missing again haha...  but before you go...  click it 



twitch153 said:


> I'm gonna eat dinner since apparently I need to update you all
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha yeah you do  can't have you go missing again haha...  but before you go...  click it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna click it!!! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha yeah you do  can't have you go missing again haha...  but before you go...  click it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



quit trying max, he's not gonna click it


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Say hi back
> how's are you both?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Hi Sparky!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



I'm ok (except for one of my famous migraine headaches) Sparky says He feels ok (He's lying) and He made some french fries (Sparky makes the world's greatest french fries!!)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm ok (except for one of my famous migraine headaches) Sparky says He feels ok (He's lying) and He made some french fries (Sparky makes the world's greatest french fries!!)

Click to collapse



lol, sorry to hear that.
psst.. give him truth serum and he will tell you everything


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sorry to hear that.
> psst.. give him truth serum and he will tell you everything

Click to collapse



Lol. That's a good idea actually. (now all I need is to find some truth serum)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lol. That's a good idea actually. (now all I need is to find some truth serum)

Click to collapse



Or....use chloroform and knock him out...then drag his unconscious a$s to the hospital.  Then have the Doctors diagnose him once he's conscious again 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Or....use chloroform and knock him out...then drag his unconscious a$s to the hospital.  Then have the Doctors diagnose him once he's conscious again
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



good night everyone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Goodnight! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm going to retire from the ban thread 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Why Maxey? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Or....use chloroform and knock him out...then drag his unconscious a$s to the hospital.  Then have the Doctors diagnose him once he's conscious again
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Ummmm, Sparky is 5'11 and 200lbs. I'm 5'2 and 116lbs. I don't think I can drag him anywhere... Nice idea though


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm going to retire from the ban thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah Maxey, why???


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm, Sparky is 5'11 and 200lbs. I'm 5'2 and 116lbs. I don't think I can drag him anywhere... Nice idea though

Click to collapse



Well....get other people to help haha It'll be an intervention! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well....get other people to help haha It'll be an intervention!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Wanna help?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wanna help?

Click to collapse



Sure I can also make the chloroform lmao 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 21, 2011)

Tired.... sooo tired....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mad.... so mad


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 21, 2011)

Whoa... chill bro... what happened?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Mad.... so mad

Click to collapse



Why are you so mad? Don't be mad. What happened?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah husam   what's up!  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

(Pssst... I just ordered in i7 2600k and an Asus P8H67 M PRO , Now back to what's up with hus )


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Pssst... I just ordered in i7 2600k and an Asus P8H67 M PRO , Now back to what's up with hus )

Click to collapse



Yay! (about your computer) Why's Husam so mad?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

He's gotta poo?? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's gotta poo??
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ahh. Memories of Skype.


MacaronyMax said:


> (Pssst... I just ordered in i7 2600k and an Asus P8H67 M PRO , Now back to what's up with hus )

Click to collapse



I thought you were being cheap bout it. I mean, an i7? FUUU-- How much?
And is the ASUS board an ATX or uATX? If uATX - Much?
XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Ahh. Memories of Skype.
> 
> I thought you were being cheap bout it. I mean, an i7? FUUU-- How much?
> And is the ASUS board an ATX or uATX? If uATX - Much?
> XD

Click to collapse



hahaha  Last minute plan change, when I was naming parts my mouth slipped from i5 to i7... oops  .. Haha plus dad offered to pay some 

haha  The Asus board is an mATX, hence the M Pro part  But yeah needed it to fit in the Powermac haha 

(MATX=UATX i think xD)

Edit: Oh yeah.. The i7 was £220 and the board was £97 xD eBay is just wonderful haha


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was mad because the hot prof that always likes me was ignoring me today


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

My god Husam  You need to not take things so personally. Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My god Husam  You need to not take things so personally. Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



How do you feel if you waited more than one hour just to make her see my solution


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Unless it was super important I would just move onto the next problem 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Unless it was super important I would just move onto the next problem
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



wait I got it now,
she told students who did it not to come next time 
She digs me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's all fine and dandy but you ain't hittin' that so as far as I'm concerned it's wasted emotion haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's all fine and dandy but you ain't hittin' that so as far as I'm concerned it's wasted emotion haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



so, do you like my new style?, I'm the guy on the right 
That's my brother behind me 

edit: sorry posted before making sure I uploaded the photo


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so, do you like my new style?, I'm the guy on the right
> That's my brother behind me

Click to collapse



What are you talking about?! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What are you talking about?! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lol look again


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol look again

Click to collapse



Still see nothing....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Still see nothing....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



what!? , there's a photo uploaded, anyway I'll upload it again


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

You look very uncomfortable haha But I have that hat! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You look very uncomfortable haha But I have that hat!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm not lol

we were just messing up, maybe that's what you mean 

BRB


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not lol
> 
> we were just messing up, maybe that's what you mean
> 
> BRB

Click to collapse



Okay! 

And what do you mean messing up? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh hia guys  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Halo! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

I see husam has disappeared  maybe he forgot haha  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well he said brb but I think he finally went to poo haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha a half hour shii[...  damn! Haha QUOTE=twitch153;12271540]Well he said brb but I think he finally went to poo haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-[/QUOTE]



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha a half hour shii[...  damn! Haha QUOTE=twitch153;12271540]Well he said brb but I think he finally went to poo haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Fail again Maxey  I think the poo obviously had to be a big one. I'll be back on later, I need to nap haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha okay  sweet dreams haha 


twitch153 said:


> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fail again Maxey  I think the poo obviously had to be a big one. I'll be back on later, I need to nap haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-[/QUOTE]



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

back 
I was playing swat4 lan


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need to get on that one day  I still never even opened it haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I need to get on that one day  I still never even opened it haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



get your lazy a$$ on that computer


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get your lazy a$$ on that computer

Click to collapse



I haven't been able to! My Step Dad has been on a lot looking for parts for my new computer 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

I wondered why you are on your phone so much haha  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

good nighty


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good nighty

Click to collapse



Night! 

@Maxey, yeah I also like the convenience 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Good night hus 



Ahhh... cool Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

Ah... Husam and his hot teacher... reminds me of a Van Halen song 

@Max: Dangit! Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours cow, or livestock, or crops, or new processor, but I really feel like sinning now...

/AMD Phenom II x4 945


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ah... Husam and his hot teacher... reminds me of a Van Halen song
> 
> @Max: Dangit! Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours cow, or livestock, or crops, or new processor, but I really feel like sinning now...
> 
> /AMD Phenom II x4 945

Click to collapse



Hots for teacher? Classic 

AMD Phenom II x6 punk! Haha That's what's coming with my new desktop 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hots for teacher? Classic
> 
> AMD Phenom II x6 punk! Haha That's what's coming with my new desktop
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yup. That's the one 

My gig is about 14 months old by now... probably gonna take Crysis 2 to budge me to upgrade my processor. Until and unless there's a genuine need for a processor update, I'll be sticking to my guns. And this time, I'll upgrade my mobo to fully crossfire compliant too


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

Great song 

I haven't gotten my desktop yet so I have to wait 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Great song
> 
> I haven't gotten my desktop yet so I have to wait
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ah... it is a wonderful time for the PC. We are getting a huge influx of games


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

Got any good games to suggest? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Got any good games to suggest?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Dragon Age 2 is awesome.
Homefront and Total War: Shogun are on my to-do list
Assassin's Creed: Bro-hood is also part of my to-do list


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

What's dragon age about? I remember reading about it in a game informer magazine but I forgot what it said 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's dragon age about? I remember reading about it in a game informer magazine but I forgot what it said
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Dragon Age is one of the best RPGs to have existed in the history of gaming (or at least Dragon Age: Origins). 

It is a semi-typical RPG with proto-typical settings, but the way the story develops make re-playing it all the more rewarding because you get a different story every time you play. The emotional impact of your decisions are also very intense as the story develops. 

While in the past I have trudged through RPGs with a walkthrough by my side, DA:O and DA2 are the only ones which I didn't have a walkthrough no matter how many times I played because there are soooo many twists and turns that could/would happen whenever I make a different decision. 

And of course, the voice acting and scripting is superb, even when compared with the TV or even full feature films. 

IMO, get this game or forever be damned.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like a done deal. I wouldn't want to be forever damned haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sounds like a done deal. I wouldn't want to be forever damned haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




You'll enjoy it. Trust me. I'm already on my 2.75 playthrough (0.75 comes from two abortive playthroughs when I was testing the waters)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump. Back from PA. Yay! 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bump. Back from PA. Yay!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Did you see Hershey?  I wanna go to hershey park! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you see Hershey?  I wanna go to hershey park!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ji guys 
jaja


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

@Sakai (Couple pages back) Haha  an x4 still ain't bad though  Maybe not as good as twitch's soon to be x6 though haha  Is it a 1055T? 


Hey by the way


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Sakai (Couple pages back) Haha  an x4 still ain't bad though  Maybe not as good as twitch's soon to be x6 though haha  Is it a 1055T?
> 
> 
> Hey by the way

Click to collapse



Hows the Mac/PC thingy going?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Hows the Mac/PC thingy going?

Click to collapse



Stuffz should come like tommorow... Almost finished spraying (lol I'm slow) and I think I might need to drill out the existing motherboard mounts....


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Stuffz should come like tommorow... Almost finished spraying (lol I'm slow) and I think I might need to drill out the existing motherboard mounts....

Click to collapse



Man I'd just buy a case. Which I'm going to do. XD
Only £120 to go...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Man I'd just buy a case. Which I'm going to do. XD
> Only £120 to go...

Click to collapse



Haha  I'ma use the old fans and mounts from it, Can't afford new ones  And lol yeah... Would've been much easier.... Also need a CPU fan... the i7 won't have one


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I'ma use the old fans and mounts from it, Can't afford new ones  And lol yeah... Would've been much easier.... Also need a CPU fan... the i7 won't have one

Click to collapse



Why? You getting an OEM i7? I'm getting a retail i5, which'll include a fan. I hope


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Why? You getting an OEM i7? I'm getting a retail i5, which'll include a fan. I hope

Click to collapse



Yeah... OEM just means on it's own yeah?  haha...  It was like £30 cheaper to get without it soo haha  the retail should include a fan i think


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah... OEM just means on it's own yeah?  haha...  It was like £30 cheaper to get without it soo haha  the retail should include a fan i think

Click to collapse



OEM is normally without the Intel box.
Retail has the box and a fan.

Which i7 you getting?
Sandy Bridge 2600K?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> OEM is normally without the Intel box.
> Retail has the box and a fan.
> 
> Which i7 you getting?
> Sandy Bridge 2600K?

Click to collapse



Yeah  i thought it was pretty good for £220 haha  

 I just google OEM and apparently some are pretty dodgy.. eg... Not really an i7  And.... I forgot all about one of the most important things that come with a retail.... The sticker


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah  i thought it was pretty good for £220 haha
> 
> I just google OEM and apparently some are pretty dodgy.. eg... Not really an i7  And.... I forgot all about one of the most important things that come with a retail.... The sticker

Click to collapse



Do I get a sticker? YAY IMMA BE AN I5!!

*Sticks it to his face*

YAAAH I'M CLOCKED AT 4GHZ TAKE THAT MAX YOU 1MHz MAN!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Do I get a sticker? YAY IMMA BE AN I5!!
> 
> *Sticks it to his face*
> 
> YAAAH I'M CLOCKED AT 4GHZ TAKE THAT MAX YOU 1MHz MAN!

Click to collapse



Hahahah xD  Yeah.... Off to ebay for mine haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahah xD  Yeah.... Off to ebay for mine haha

Click to collapse



Buying computer parts off of ebay? Sounds like dangerous businesses Maxey  You know how many times I got played for buying ipod parts on there...? Like 5 haha When I got the products but they didn't end up working. I got my money back, yeah. But it was still an inconvenience 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Buying computer parts off of ebay? Sounds like dangerous businesses Maxey  You know how many times I got played for buying ipod parts on there...? Like 5 haha When I got the products but they didn't end up working. I got my money back, yeah. But it was still an inconvenience
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I think he means the sticker.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Buying computer parts off of ebay? Sounds like dangerous businesses Maxey  You know how many times I got played for buying ipod parts on there...? Like 5 haha When I got the products but they didn't end up working. I got my money back, yeah. But it was still an inconvenience
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Just ebay for the sticker  Althoughh.... Thats is where I've ordered the Mobo and CPU  But.. both sellers had 1000+ rep thing so should be okay


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just ebay for the sticker  Althoughh.... Thats is where I've ordered the Mobo and CPU  But.. both sellers had 1000+ rep thing so should be okay

Click to collapse



Why would you go on ebay for a sticker?! XD

Well I hope everything works out for you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why would you go on ebay for a sticker?! XD
> 
> Well I hope everything works out for you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



So I don't need to tell everyone I don't use the worlds slowest computer and infact it actualy has an i7 in it  xD 

(And thanks )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So I don't need to tell everyone I don't use the worlds slowest computer and infact it actualy has an i7 in it  xD

Click to collapse



That's stupid haha But hey it's your money 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So I don't need to tell everyone I don't use the worlds slowest computer and infact it actualy has an i7 in it  xD

Click to collapse



So if I stick an i7 sticker on my Celeron M I win?
Its a ****ing PC. Who cares whats inside it? If I want to prove to some n008137 that my computer pwns theirs, I'll benchmark their ass to China with Crysis 2.

Now to build the *****. XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's stupid haha But hey it's your money
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



xD I could probably find the £1 it costs on the floor in my room... so no biggie  Haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> So if I stick an i7 sticker on my Celeron M I win?
> Its a ****ing PC. Who cares whats inside it? If I want to prove to some n008137 that my computer pwns theirs, I'll benchmark their ass to China with Crysis 2.
> 
> Now to build the *****. XD

Click to collapse



hahaha xD Still though!  Also.. you getting a graphics card?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha xD Still though!  Also.. you getting a graphics card?

Click to collapse



Not right now. Hell, I need £120 before I can even put any drives in. Thats for (roughly) the case, CPU, mobo and RAM.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Not right now. Hell, I need £120 before I can even put any drives in. Thats for (roughly) the case, CPU, mobo and RAM.

Click to collapse



Haha  I can't afford either.... Damn.. I'm not even going to put in a DVD Drive 


Also... What ram you getting?  lol Sorry for questions haha  For the moment Im stealing it from other PC's in the house haha


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I can't afford either.... Damn.. I'm not even going to put in a DVD Drive
> 
> 
> Also... What ram you getting?  lol Sorry for questions haha  For the moment Im stealing it from other PC's in the house haha

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any new RAM in the house just now.
 I haven't really decided yet. Between £30 and £40 Corsair last tiem I looked.
Did you say if your board was ATX or not? Or the price of your i7?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I don't think there's any new RAM in the house just now.
> I haven't really decided yet. Between £30 and £40 Corsair last tiem I looked.
> Did you say if your board was ATX or not? Or the price of your i7?

Click to collapse



Yeah I did  It was M-ATX, I guessed a ATX wouldn't fit (mATX=uATX)

Also the i7 was £220  Annd... This seems pretty cheap for ram  http://goo.gl/YXomh


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah I did  It was M-ATX, I guessed a ATX wouldn't fit (mATX=uATX)
> 
> Also the i7 was £220  Annd... This seems pretty cheap for ram  http://goo.gl/YXomh

Click to collapse



Sweet. What board is it? And nah to that RAM. I couldn't buy anything from ebay. 
£220? My Retail i5 is £160-£170.


[OT] (XD) What ROM you running? I'm on MIUI 2.3 with SPB Mobile Shell. Pretty damn rapid cat.
Also - can you build kernels? XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Sweet. What board is it? And nah to that RAM. I couldn't buy anything from ebay.
> £220? My Retail i5 is £160-£170.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's a... Asus P8H67 -M -PRO 


Haha  Just CM7  ... 

 How come? I have all the things needed I suppose... I don't know how to though


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think it's a... Asus P8H67 -M -PRO
> 
> 
> Haha  Just CM7  ...
> ...

Click to collapse



I think thats the board I'm looking at! 

Cos I wanna try the .35/.36 kernel for the DZ. But it asks sooo many ****ing questions before it builds I gave up. XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I think thats the board I'm looking at!
> 
> Cos I wanna try the .35/.36 kernel for the DZ. But it asks sooo many ****ing questions before it builds I gave up. XD

Click to collapse



xD Awesome!  Only thing I'd say though... RAM over 1333Mhz will just run at 1333Mhz.. and all th cool looking sticks are 1600Mhz 

Grr..! Can't decide what fan/cooler... I could gt one for £15 but it's ugly then there's a lush one at £40  But it's £40 and performs no better, then theres watercoolers at £50 which are tempting... I'm trying to persuade my self to go for the ugly one haha


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Awesome!  Only thing I'd say though... RAM over 1333Mhz will just run at 1333Mhz.. and all th cool looking sticks are 1600Mhz
> 
> Grr..! Can't decide what fan/cooler... I could gt one for £15 but it's ugly then there's a lush one at £40  But it's £40 and performs no better, then theres watercoolers at £50 which are tempting... I'm trying to persuade my self to go for the ugly one haha

Click to collapse



The ugly ones are always a good ride.
I mean. Whut?

As it happens, I dunno what board I want. XD 

Also - a f**king PSU for £34.34? Damn. Oh well. To be honest, imma get £350-£400 then start really looking. I mean, having £250 isn't enough for this ****. Unless you wanna post me some --

WTF? My laptop just said "You get more for your money when you **** with Mr Porter."

-- ****. 

xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> The ugly ones are always a good ride.
> I mean. Whut?
> 
> As it happens, I dunno what board I want. XD
> ...

Click to collapse




Hahahha xD Dude... Check ebay... Go for sellers with high feedback  You can get a PSU for a tener and 600w


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahha xD Dude... Check ebay... Go for sellers with high feedback  You can get a PSU for a tener and 600w

Click to collapse



Meh. Like I said, once I have the cash (August-ish unless peeps donate or I scam my parents) I'll look for parts. I have a rough guess just now, but what if Sandy Bridge is out of date by that time? You know?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Meh. Like I said, once I have the cash (August-ish unless peeps donate or I scam my parents) I'll look for parts. I have a rough guess just now, but what if Sandy Bridge is out of date by that time? You know?

Click to collapse



new revision next year.... and it's not as if it's slow whatever you throw at it 

Also... You could troll people in the streets


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> new revision next year.... and it's not as if it's slow whatever you throw at it
> 
> Also... You could troll people in the streets

Click to collapse



XD

You read  about the AMD Bulldozer chips? 8 Cores? June? I think I might...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I heard.... They'll be hella expensive though  and their 6 cores still don't beat intels 4 core haha  Plus hyper threading = 8 cores.... kind of   But yeah! That'll be an awesome chip Octacore  should be interesting... but for the sake of my own machine... I hope they fail... and are 1grand+ and still aren't as fast as an i7 hahaha 


DanWilson said:


> XD
> 
> You read  about the AMD Bulldozer chips? 8 Cores? June? I think I might...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh and won't run mac with a vanila kernel 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bump! I got my computer parts! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bump! I got my computer parts!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



All this talk about computer parts make me hungry... what should I have for lunchies?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bump! I got my computer parts!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Congrats 


@Sakai..  Nachos!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> @Sakai..  Nachos!

Click to collapse



Just had a horrible lunch... the chicken wasn't fresh... and I mean completely stale to the point that I nearly puked.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just had a horrible lunch... the chicken wasn't fresh... and I mean completely stale to the point that I nearly puked.

Click to collapse



HI

Poor guy


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> HI
> 
> Poor guy

Click to collapse



Gonna need some tongue bleach to get rid of the taste... 

I wonder what should I eat for dinner tonight...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gonna need some tongue bleach to get rid of the taste...
> 
> I wonder what should I eat for dinner tonight...

Click to collapse



old fish


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> old fish

Click to collapse


[email protected]#$%^&*()

Fark! I hate old fish. Fresh fish is fine, but old fish? Nasty stuff there.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> [email protected]#$%^&*()
> 
> Fark! I hate old fish. Fresh fish is fine, but old fish? Nasty stuff there.

Click to collapse



lol

eat a snickers bar


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> eat a snickers bar

Click to collapse



Nah... sugar rush will kill me later in the night... I need something solid for dinner... I'm wondering what should I eat...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... sugar rush will kill me later in the night... I need something solid for dinner... I'm wondering what should I eat...

Click to collapse



green eggs and ham


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> green eggs and ham

Click to collapse



No ham here... all halal food. I might need to travel a bit to get some ham


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No ham here... all halal food. I might need to travel a bit to get some ham

Click to collapse



lol.

we have a chapter about Malaysia in my Arabic language book  
Goddamned university requirements


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol.
> 
> we have a chapter about Malaysia in my Arabic language book
> Goddamned university requirements

Click to collapse



Lulz... what does it say about my country?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lulz... what does it say about my country?

Click to collapse



I don't have the book now.

I was 1/2 asleep when people was reading it in class


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't have the book now.
> 
> I was 1/2 asleep when people was reading it in class

Click to collapse



Very appropriate. If it wasn't for me, Malaysia would have been a really boring country.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Very appropriate. If it wasn't for me, Malaysia would have been a really boring country.

Click to collapse



lol, indeed 

I have to go now, I have web programming (php) in 5 minutes


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Morning all!!!! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol. Husam's going for his classes, I'm going for dinner


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww I'm being left behind 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Awww I'm being left behind
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha 

10 char


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

Now I'm home playing DA 2


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Now I'm home playing DA 2

Click to collapse



wrong thread


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wrong thread

Click to collapse



*looks at own signature*

There can never be a right/wrong thread/post in off-topic.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi. I need coffee. Wheres the coffee?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. I need coffee. Wheres the coffee?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Here you go:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0104-277a.jpg

http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0123-2d0a.jpg
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0104-277a.jpg
> 
> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0123-2d0a.jpg
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*jaw drops*

I'm jelly...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Here you go:

Click to collapse




Thank you. I feel better now. 
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

congrats max


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0104-277a.jpg
> 
> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0123-2d0a.jpg
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Very nice. Very very nice. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very nice. Very very nice.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



hey, what's up


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0104-277a.jpg
> 
> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0123-2d0a.jpg
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice bed. Nice IP. Nice mobo.
Nice plastic. Nice day. 

XD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nice bed. Nice IP. Nice mobo.
> Nice plastic. Nice day.
> 
> XD

Click to collapse



nice troll


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nice troll

Click to collapse



Is it time for thread spam yet?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha thanks guys  

Also... Dan.. Haha, Don't think it's my IP   Uploaded via tapatalk  And yes it has been a nice day.... Too hot almost  Oh and guess what.... it came with a STICKER XD


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (Sig) I don't have a signature. Move along, nothing to see here....

Click to collapse



Lies. I mean, if you had no sig, how can I read that?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha thanks guys
> 
> Also... Dan.. Haha, Don't think it's my IP   Uploaded via tapatalk  And yes it has been a nice day.... Too hot almost  Oh and guess what.... it came with a STICKER XD

Click to collapse



OMFGOMFGOMFOGMOMGOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMGOMGOGMGMGMOGMOGMOGOGM
STICKAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!

I want a sticker.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0104-277a.jpg
> 
> http://184.72.239.143/mu/5adecc6c-0123-2d0a.jpg
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I got you maxey 

I got the mobo yesterday 

Dual bios hoes!!! 







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I got you maxey
> 
> I got the mobo yesterday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha Sweet! I'm afraid to open it... Incase I break something....  

Also... EFI Bios hoe


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Lies. I mean, if you had no sig, how can I read that?

Click to collapse



Only those of omnipotent understanding and immortality can see it. Consider yourself in an elite group.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Sweet! I'm afraid to open it... Incase I break something....
> 
> Also... EFI Bios hoe

Click to collapse



EFI BIOS? 

Why are you afraid to break it? Oh yeah! You're cursed lmao

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> EFI BIOS?
> 
> Why are you afraid to break it? Oh yeah! You're cursed lmao
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  It's like a UI BIOS where you can use your mouse and stuff  Google it... It's only for SB CPU's i think though,.... 


Haha xD Plus it's probably not going to work until Monday-ish, maybe later because I need a fan


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  It's like a UI BIOS where you can use your mouse and stuff  Google it... It's only for SB CPU's i think though,....
> 
> 
> Haha xD Plus it's probably not going to work until Monday-ish, maybe later because I need a fan

Click to collapse



That's not that impressive  I think having two freaking BIOS is way better than having a "user friendly" one 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 23, 2011)

babydoll25 said:


> only those of omnipotent understanding and immortality can see it. Consider yourself in an elite group. :d:d

Click to collapse



trolollololololololol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's not that impressive  I think having two freaking BIOS is way better than having a "user friendly" one
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



hahaha  Live overclocking though 


@Dan http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/PowerMac/IMG_20110323_194038.jpg


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's not that impressive  I think having two freaking BIOS is way better than having a "user friendly" one
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You'll brick both while Max clicks the wrong button, and while not bricking his EFI, he splits the world in two. And you fall into the hole.
TROLOLOL


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You'll brick both while Max clicks the wrong button, and while not bricking his EFI, he splits the world in two. And you fall into the hole.
> TROLOLOL

Click to collapse



Silence troll or you will not be fed haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha  Live overclocking though
> 
> 
> @Dan http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/PowerMac/IMG_20110323_194038.jpg

Click to collapse



What is that thing?
Wait - is it a sticker? It looks like your hand in the background.
Also - what is that white liquid on your hand?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Silence troll or you will not be fed haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



OMNOMNOM POsT EATEN!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> What is that thing?
> Wait - is it a sticker? It looks like your hand in the background.
> Also - what is that white liquid on your hand?

Click to collapse



Haha xD It's my desk fool!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> trolollololololololol

Click to collapse



HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa

Click to collapse



Giggly much? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Giggly much? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ummm... Yeah! Hahahahaha hahaha hee hee. Wow. I need sleep. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm... Yeah! Hahahahaha hahaha hee hee. Wow. I need sleep.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Then sleep?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then sleep?

Click to collapse



Why sleep when you can stay awake and spam XDA?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why sleep when you can stay awake and spam XDA?

Click to collapse



Because sleeping is amazing 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because sleeping is amazing
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Only in your dreams


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Which happens when I'm sleeping...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Which happens when I'm sleeping...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Psh... ever heard of day-dreaming?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Psh... ever heard of day-dreaming?

Click to collapse



my favorite


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my favorite

Click to collapse



Psst...of course it is you bum haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Psst...of course it is you bum haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



shut it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nah I shall never! Haha I'll see you homies after school 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks to the big fat loser, I have now 66 thanks which is a 666 without a 6  



twitch153 said:


> Nah I shall never! Haha I'll see you homies after school
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ok cya later


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2011)

hey! im here

edit: this post tried to raise this threads pages to 300, but obviously it failed


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey! im here

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

@twitch if you are still looking for an os for ur pc here's something interesting


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @twitch if you are still looking for an os for ur pc here's something interesting

Click to collapse



Too much work to be done?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Too much work to be done?

Click to collapse



IDK, never tried it.
download is slow as hell


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK, never tried it.
> download is slow as hell

Click to collapse



Just pirate it and buy the license later... in the end, it's nearly the same, just that you wanna use it first. If I'm not mistaken, you can also download the trial version of Win 7 from Microsoft and activate it later.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just pirate it and buy the license later... in the end, it's nearly the same, just that you wanna use it first. If I'm not mistaken, you can also download the trial version of Win 7 from Microsoft and activate it later.

Click to collapse



what?, I don't use genuine windows 
I only wanted to show him android on pc (the link above)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

dude look what I found (song title) released 1991


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude look what I found (song title) released 1991

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my computer is 64bit so it won't run that android because that is 32bit.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

don't go all smart a$$ on me, all intel cpus after p4 are 64bit which can run 32 bit operating systems


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't go all smart a$$ on me, all intel cpus after p4 are 64bit which can run 32 bit operating systems

Click to collapse



But it doesn't run as well and its all ****ty haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But it doesn't run as well and its all ****ty haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



What!? They run normally, just like any other OS


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What!? They run normally, just like any other OS

Click to collapse



Lies haha Where is your proof?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lies haha Where is your proof?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I am running 32 bit of windows now on normal dual core cpu
my netbook has an intel atom N450 which is 64 bit but it comes with 32 bit of windows and it runs great


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I am running 32 bit of windows now on normal dual core cpu
> my netbook has an intel atom N450 which is 64 bit but it comes with 32 bit of windows and it runs great

Click to collapse



Then I have been misinformed haha Thank you good sir 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then I have been misinformed haha Thank you good sir
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



yes you did 

Just keep in mind that 64 bit os's are expected to run faster


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes you did
> 
> Just keep in mind that 64 bit os's are expected to run faster

Click to collapse



Why yes, indeed they are  I am wondering how to dual boot Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit and then backtrack...this is a problem of mine...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why yes, indeed they are  I am wondering how to dual boot Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit and then backtrack...this is a problem of mine...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I think we're going to get banned 

anyway, you can dual boot using a windows 7 boot loader editor, Google it 
but it messed up my cr**k a few times


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/PowerMac/IMG_20110324_181435.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think we're going to get banned
> 
> anyway, you can dual boot using a windows 7 boot loader editor, Google it
> but it messed up my cr**k a few times

Click to collapse



I edited the post so do so as well  haha

I figured out what to do....legally lmao xD

Maxey is that your CPU? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I edited the post so do so as well  haha
> 
> I figured out what to do....legally lmao xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep xD OEM so it has no snazzy box or writing  But on it is etched i7-2600k and someother stuff  Phone wouldn't focus in on that though


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep xD OEM so it has no snazzy box or writing  But on it is etched i7-2600k and someother stuff  Phone wouldn't focus in on that though

Click to collapse



Awesome  How much did that run you?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Awesome  How much did that run you?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



£220.... Most expensive component by over £100  


haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> £220.... Most expensive component by over £100
> 
> 
> haha

Click to collapse



Awesome  I am going to put my computer together now!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Awesome  I am going to put my computer together now!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Congrats and good luck  I still have drilling to do!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats and good luck  I still have drilling to do!

Click to collapse



Gracias! Don't drill a hole in your arm  lmao

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Gracias! Don't drill a hole in your arm  lmao
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'll try not to Haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

How's it going twitch? Done yet? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

No I am cleaning out everything in my old case so an estimated time left might be....a couple hours or so  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No I am cleaning out everything in my old case so an estimated time left might be....a couple hours or so
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Want to ship a professional help? *cough* me *cough*


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Want to ship a professional help? *cough* me *cough*

Click to collapse



What's up?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



nm, max and twitch are building computers and left me alone in this horrible world, JK 

How's everything?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Want to ship a professional help? *cough* me *cough*

Click to collapse



What about you? Haha FFFFUUUUUUUUU!  I need to buy a new power supply for my casing because it's too old  I wonder how much that'll run me...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What about you? Haha FFFFUUUUUUUUU!  I need to buy a new power supply for my casing because it's too old  I wonder how much that'll run me...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



2-3 years max


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 2-3 years max

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm not in the mood. I meant how much money...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sorry, I'm not in the mood. I meant how much money...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



no too much, you can buy a good one with less than $50


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no too much, you can buy a good one with less than $50

Click to collapse



Okay thanks man  I may have to buy it tomorrow or today but I don't know. Fingers crossed that I can get it up and running today.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay thanks man  I may have to buy it tomorrow or today but I don't know. Fingers crossed that I can get it up and running today.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Be careful, you could damage it if you run it using a low power power supply


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Be careful, you could damage it if you run it using a low power power supply

Click to collapse



I understand sir. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

For power supply, go for 700W or so if you plan to change to two GPUs, otherwise around 500W will be enough.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

I ended up buying a power supply and it turns out it wasn't powerful enough.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Damn.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Should have asked around, dude... not cool... my friend wasted a power supply that way. His was underpowered, so the whole PC wasn't stable.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Should have asked around, dude... not cool... my friend wasted a power supply that way. His was underpowered, so the whole PC wasn't stable.

Click to collapse



I didn't set it up and destroy my computer.  I just read pre installation that it needs a total wattage of 500w + and I read it too soon I guess. Oh well I will buy a new power supply on newegg  I was just super impatient and I still am.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I didn't set it up and destroy my computer.  I just read pre installation that it needs a total wattage of 500w + and I read it too soon I guess. Oh well I will buy a new power supply on newegg  I was just super impatient and I still am.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Betcha learned your lesson


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Betcha learned your lesson

Click to collapse



....look up what I need to do before I go out buying stuff because I am impatient...? Nah I didn't learn. I know it will happen again...I have ADHD. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

For realz...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> For realz...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I have the same problem too, but I have banged my head on the wall sufficient number of times to think ahead. 

Now I have a (possibly unwarranted) reputation for knowing how to save money


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have the same problem too, but I have banged my head on the wall sufficient number of times to think ahead.
> 
> Now I have a (possibly unwarranted) reputation for knowing how to save money

Click to collapse



I think the banging the head on the wall is the problem haha

I know how to save money. My sexy monitor, mobo, CPU, keyboard, mouse, and power supply will only come up to $600  And it can run circles around most peoples computers  I just need it to turn on!!!!!! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think the banging the head on the wall is the problem haha
> 
> I know how to save money (My sexy monitor, mobo, CPU, keyboard, mouse, and power supply will only come up to $600  And it can run circles around most peoples computers  I just need it to turn on!!!!!!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Probably... but you didn't know that the 6950 can be unlocked to a full 6970, did you?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Probably... but you didn't know that the 6950 can be unlocked to a full 6970, did you?

Click to collapse



Indeed I did know  I can unlock the cores from BIOS.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed I did know  I can unlock the cores from BIOS.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Really good stuff


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Really good stuff

Click to collapse



I know! You can also do the same with GPU and unlock them 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know! You can also do the same with GPU and unlock them
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I only unlocked the shaders because the memory clocks are reported to be too high for the 6950. Don't take the risk, eh?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I only unlocked the shaders because the memory clocks are reported to be too high for the 6950. Don't take the risk, eh?

Click to collapse



Understandable  I feel the same way as this is my first desktop I want to baby it and I don't really need to alter anything because it's already amazing  I'm getting so frustrated that I can't do anything with it! It's like being celibate! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Understandable  I feel the same way as this is my first desktop I want to baby it and I don't really need to alter anything because it's already amazing  I'm getting so frustrated that I can't do anything with it! It's like being celibate!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I spent my first night with it... I stayed up till morning trying to get it to work...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spent my first night with it... I stayed up till morning trying to get it to work...

Click to collapse



What was the problem? I am gonna head to sleep so explain the story and I will comment on it tomorrow morning! Hopefully you may possibly be awake  Goodnight!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What was the problem? I am gonna head to sleep so explain the story and I will comment on it tomorrow morning! Hopefully you may possibly be awake  Goodnight!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



The mobo was kinda cheapo mobo, so some of the jumpers weren't set right, and it was very finicky when it comes to which slot the RAM has to be in. It was a lulz time for me as I sat, knee deep in computer parts while my girlfriends looks on.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Twitch!  Built yet? 

I need a cooler... And your Mobo looks like an M-ATX board.... You going to be using stock cooler or


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Twitch!  Built yet?
> 
> I need a cooler... And your Mobo looks like an M-ATX board.... You going to be using stock cooler or

Click to collapse



I use this:

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6603

Probably worth about 9 degrees celcius


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Twitch!  Built yet?
> 
> I need a cooler... And your Mobo looks like an M-ATX board.... You going to be using stock cooler or

Click to collapse



Read previous posts haha Nah not yet...it is...but I need a new power supply....balls! Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Read previous posts haha Nah not yet...it is...but I need a new power supply....balls! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Told ya 


hi


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahahahahahaahahahahahhahahahaha

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, but I'm struggling.... I have 9.4cm maximum width before it hits something  Just big enough for a stock intell cooler  Going to but one of those for now I think.. 98p 



sakai4eva said:


> I use this:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6603
> 
> Probably worth about 9 degrees celcius

Click to collapse




I posted that at 7AM I was too lazy to read back... lolz 


twitch153 said:


> Read previous posts haha Nah not yet...it is...but I need a new power supply....balls! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks, but I'm struggling.... I have 9.4cm maximum width before it hits something  Just big enough for a stock intell cooler  Going to but one of those for now I think.. 98p
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you think you aren't able to fit it all in there buddy... That's what she said....

Well read the post you lazy bum haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ahahahahahaahahahahahhahahahaha
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



What are you laughing at?!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

xD Hahaa 


twitch153 said:


> So you think you aren't able to fit it all in there buddy... That's what she said....
> 
> Well read the post you lazy bum haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You failing  You have the curse! 


twitch153 said:


> What are you laughing at?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Hahaa
> 
> 
> You failing  You have the curse!

Click to collapse



I don't have the curse. I just didn't have the money to buy a good power source at the store. But thank God for Newegg haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

It makes me laugh how a theme can cause such disorder  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

Mebbe someone wants to give me some advice?? My cr-48 (running the dev channel build) got an update to build 11. Turns out that it's crashing all time. I spoke to a ninja (a ChromeOS ninja, not a ninja banana (Hi twitch) and He told me I have to download a new ISO and fix it that way. So, all I have to do (basically and not necessarily in this order) is 1)download the file, 2)extract the .bin file, 3) rename it to (blah blah blah.img) download a windows imaging tool and write everything to a 4GB (recommended) flash drive (taking care to match the drive letters or I'll [email protected]#k my system up) and insert in USB port on cr-48. Am I missing something here? This sounds kinda easy.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not trying to insult you but it is a simplistic laptop so expect most trouble shooting or work on it to be simple as well. It sounds about right though. And hi  How are you? And is Sparky feeling better? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not trying to insult you but it is a simplistic laptop so expect most trouble shooting or work on it to be simple as well. It sounds about right though. And hi  How are you? And is Sparky feeling better?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm not insulted. You are right. However it's completely browser based with (almost) no local storage. It runs chrome web apps (obviously) so it does have some added functionality. I really like it, it's a nice little machine. (Sparky got one too (fortunately his is running the beta channel build so, no crashes) and I stole his  ...) As for Sparky, He is acting grumpy so I think He still feels bad.  I'm okay. How are you doing?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you read any of my pervious posts I'm grumpy... I won't be able to use my awesome computer till Tuesday at the latest.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Wait.... Babydoll has a CR-48    *Jelly * Oh why no UK shiment google? why?!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait.... Babydoll has a CR-48    *Jelly * Oh why no UK shiment google? why?!

Click to collapse




Wanna be even more mad? (I have two. Technically, one is Sparky's but... 
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you read any of my pervious posts I'm grumpy... I won't be able to use my awesome computer till Tuesday at the latest.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



What's with all the grumpyness?! I'm surrounded by grumpy people. And, why can't you use ur awesome ninja computer before Tuesday? Waiting on a part??

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wanna be even more mad? (I have two. Technically, one is Sparky's but...
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





Soo... I notice yours is broken  How about send it too me to 'fix'


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

I honestly don't like the cr-48...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's with all the grumpyness?! I'm surrounded by grumpy people. And, why can't you use ur awesome ninja computer before Tuesday? Waiting on a part??
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



I'm waiting on the power supply and it will hopefully get here Saturday...but more realistically, Monday.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm waiting on the power supply and it will hopefully get here Saturday...but more realistically, Monday.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I will make one of my magic wishes that it comes early. Ok? 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Soo... I notice yours is broken  How about send it too me to 'fix'

Click to collapse



I actually think I just fixed it. I erased the stateful partition (wiped it) and was able to get into the settings (there was update available) and update the system and restart it. The only problem is that it updated in the dev channel as opposed to the beta channel (what I wanted) 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you  I hope it does, I waited all week to build it then when I finally do I can't turn it on  Luckily my next power supply is modular as well.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lmao dudes and dudettes! Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTUwqxHpXMY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Am I the only one that has perfectly running computers?

Hi all


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao dudes and dudettes! Check this out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTUwqxHpXMY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



XD lmao!!!!!!  That is awesome haha  I want one! As a pet....


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one that has perfectly running computers?
> 
> Hi all

Click to collapse



Way to rub it in our nose Husam...thanks 

Plus you may have a working computer but your phone is a fossil haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao!!!!!!  That is awesome haha  I want one! As a pet....

Click to collapse



I would make it dance! All day long 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would make it dance! All day long
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



xD And make it do that bobing thing where it hides it's legs Haha  So,.. Where can I buy one?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD And make it do that bobing thing where it hides it's legs Haha  So,.. Where can I buy one?

Click to collapse



I love that part haha Apparently Taiwan....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I love that part haha Apparently Taiwan....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



xD Does it come with the person or..?? If not... where can I buy one of those


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Way to rub it in our nose Husam...thanks
> 
> Plus you may have a working computer but your phone is a fossil haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But aren't fossils more expensive than new sh!tz?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Does it come with the person or..?? If not... where can I buy one of those

Click to collapse



I think you can just smuggle a midget or something back to the UK...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## shahkam (Mar 25, 2011)

Nonsense thread.

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> But aren't fossils more expensive than new sh!tz?

Click to collapse



Yeah but your's is just fossilized poo haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

shahkam said:


> Nonsense thread.
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sure is.  Are you bothered that we aren't thread robbing? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one that has perfectly running computers?
> 
> Hi all

Click to collapse



Yes. Darn you. JK 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha  My PC runs fine... The one that's in parts still... not soo well though haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  My PC runs fine... The one that's in parts still... not soo well though haha

Click to collapse



Until I falcon kick the crap out of it! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Until I falcon kick the crap out of it!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I think you mean kick the crap which is it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you ever played super smash bros Husam? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

I fixed it! I think. Yay!
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I fixed it! I think. Yay!
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Congratulations 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Woo Hoo! Except my gmail is kinda slow (but I don't NEED it for gmail so, not a big deal. Plus it could just be a problem with gmail not the cr-48) and how come you don't like the cr-48?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have you ever played super smash bros Husam?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I don't think so

@babydoll congrats


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't think so
> 
> @babydoll congrats

Click to collapse



That's a really big shame Husam.....

@Babydoll...I don't know it's just TOO simplistic. I like tweaking with things and having a laptop just so I can use chrome is kind of a waste if you ask me.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

*jelly* 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *jelly*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Stop being a gee h for why guy Maxey! 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay 


twitch153 said:


> Stop being a gee h for why guy Maxey!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want my Computer to turn on 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *jelly*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



mmmm, jelly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

@twitch... so what was wrong witht the psu ? 



@husam haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch... so what was wrong witht the psu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he needs at least 500 watt and he bought less, that ignorant banana smiles a lot these days


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahhh okay... wait why 500w? I've only got a 450.... Only one that'd fit 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh okay... wait why 500w? I've only got a 450.... Only one that'd fit
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Make sure your psu is compatible with your mobo ie. Make sure the motherboard doesn't need more voltage.

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah... I think its okay...  I hope anyway ;D





twitch153 said:


> Make sure your psu is compatible with your mobo ie. Make sure the motherboard doesn't need more voltage.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh okay... wait why 500w? I've only got a 450.... Only one that'd fit
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



because you should read the manual 
and that is the recommended power needed for new cpu's,
and because I can't use more than 4 USBs on my pc because the power supply is ****ty


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

good night mates


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

'Night husam 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nighty night! 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

before I go check out the new thread title


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Hahaha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's obvious...I'm a ninja banana! 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey twitch... I keep getting transaction failed.... I only want an intell fan for 98p  lol  Ill try tommorow 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey twitch... I keep getting transaction failed.... I only want an intell fan for 98p  lol  Ill try tommorow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Find a different place to buy from? 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Its paypal failing dw 


twitch153 said:


> Find a different place to buy from?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

:Yaaawwwnnnn:

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone here????? Yoo hoo....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Anyone here????? Yoo hoo....

Click to collapse



me , it turned out that I'm not sleepy after all


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me , it turned out that I'm not sleepy after all

Click to collapse



Hi!!!  Me neither. (considering it's only 7:40pm or as I see it 19:40) 
What's up??


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi!!!  Me neither. (considering it's only 7:40pm or as I see it 19:40)
> What's up??

Click to collapse



nothing much sitting here and eating instant noodles at 01:42


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's up. Haha! 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's up. Haha!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



I don't get it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sexual innuendos. 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sexual innuendos.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



grow up 

JK... 

seriously don't


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing much sitting here and eating instant noodles at 01:42

Click to collapse



I made steak fajitas for dinner . AND I fixed my cr-48!!!!!!!!!! woo hoo!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I made steak fajitas for dinner . AND I fixed my cr-48!!!!!!!!!! woo hoo!

Click to collapse



I cleaned the bathroom earlier today (it really needed it) woo hoo! 


look at the tags, someone here hates us


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I cleaned the bathroom earlier today (it really needed it) woo hoo!
> 
> 
> look at the tags, someone here hates us

Click to collapse



I noticed that earlier but thought it might be a joke...
I cleaned my bathroom today too. Great minds (and people who like cleanliness) think alike!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I noticed that earlier but thought it might be a joke...
> I cleaned my bathroom today too. Great minds (and people who like cleanliness) think alike!

Click to collapse



lol

I think it's Mr. purple llama


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

It was llama!  Just kidding I have no idea...but that sounds possible 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> I think it's Mr. purple llama

Click to collapse



Great minds think alike 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> I think it's Mr. purple llama

Click to collapse



Bad, bad llama. Why can't we all just get along?  jk. My lookout app keeps trying to back up my data and keeps failing. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Hey. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh hia thar.... I got woken up haha  hey  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



She meant me and her , you are not a great mind you fail a lot 
plus you didn't clean your bathroom


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia thar.... I got woken up haha  hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hia ober thar

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> She meant me and her , you are not a great mind you fail a lot
> plus you didn't clean your bathroom

Click to collapse



Don't be mad. Be glad you have a clean bathroom. I am. (so is Sparky cuz He's lazy)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia thar.... I got woken up haha  hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is your facebook account still closed max?

you are missing a new share a question button


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't be mad. Be glad you have a clean bathroom. I am. (so is Sparky cuz He's lazy)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



well I have to also clean the kitchen, the living room and the bed room.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

First off, I was talking about me and you because we both thought it was Llama.

Secondly, don't be a butt hole just to try and impress baby doll haha

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well I have to also clean the kitchen, the living room and the bed room.

Click to collapse



Well, I like cleaning, so that makes me weird I guess. I clean my kitchen after dinner every night...
But enough about cleaning. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I like cleaning, so that makes me weird I guess. I clean my kitchen after dinner every night...
> But enough about cleaning.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



lol

so anything to talk about?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry. Had to call my Mom (say goodnight) I'm back. I'm glad I got my cr-48 running without having to reimage (is that correct?) it. I still have Sparky's though. Whaddya doin?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sorry. Had to call my Mom (say goodnight) I'm back. I'm glad I got my cr-48 running without having to reimage (is that correct?) it.I still have Sparky's though.

Click to collapse



you can call it whatever you like, best thing about computers 



> Whaddya doin?

Click to collapse



Playing the bass


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it's time for new internetz....
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

But you just got new wife eyes?! 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think it's time for new internetz....
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



ya think?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just got an xda over capacity error


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But you just got new wife eyes?!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



My wife eyes are obviously blind and not working so well  

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just got an xda over capacity error

Click to collapse



what the??? 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My wife eyes are obviously blind and not working so well
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Damn those wife eyes! They are looking at other men!  

Yeah! I did too Husam! 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Damn those wife eyes! They are looking at other men!
> 
> Yeah! I did too Husam!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Blasphemy! Never! Maybe they are just tired and don't wanna run fast... 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> what the???
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



This server is getting old


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Blasphemy! Never! Maybe they are just tired and don't wanna run fast...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



what are you talking about?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what are you talking about?

Click to collapse



Indeed the server needs new life  

And we're talking about her wife eyes....I think they are looking at other men...but she begs to differ. 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And we're talking about her wife eyes....I think they are looking at other men...but she begs to differ.

Click to collapse



Is that true Babydoll?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

good nightz guyz, for realz this timez


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay! Nighty night 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm laughing at.... my feeble attempts at retaining my sanity. As usual.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm laughing at.... my feeble attempts at retaining my sanity. As usual.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



What's up with you and your sanity? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

Bump. Good Morning...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bump. Good Morning...

Click to collapse



Buenos dias baby doll  How are you?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

Yawn. Unwell. Also - someone wants you guys to die.
Also also - you noticed how we don't have a hate club yet?
*idea*



I jest. To unwell to make a hate club.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

What's up Danny boy? 

Yeah I noticed someone wants us dead so apparently a hate club does exist....but they are hiding...those cowards! Haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's up Danny boy?
> 
> Yeah I noticed someone wants us dead so apparently a hate club does exist....but they are hiding...those cowards! Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Someone also thinks that Max isn't kinda cool, nor sexy.
Lulz. True story that.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe that one was you haha Or everyone thinks that 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe that one was you haha Or everyone thinks that
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Meh.
There was an image. Then I failed. New post.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Blank image..

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Blank image..
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I know.




The main point of this is that Purple Drama Llama is kicking around. I was also bored. So I drew Max.


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey! Call Max gay all you want but I have curly hair


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have no clue what you're talking about....you guys are both cherubs in my book 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about....you guys are both cherubs in my book
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Huh?


JimJam707 said:


> Hey! Call Max gay all you want but I have curly hair

Click to collapse



Wasn't exactly insulting curly hair, instead saying Max has curly hair (and he's gay) cause it irritates him.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Look up a Cherub...that is Maxey and Jim Jam 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 26, 2011)

You know he has a Minecraft server now? I was in it a few mins ago.


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> You know he has a Minecraft server now? I was in it a few mins ago.

Click to collapse



A poofy Hamturd server?


@Twitch - I dunno if I want to...


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 26, 2011)

What's Max done to upset you?
xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> A poofy Hamturd server?
> 
> 
> @Twitch - I dunno if I want to...

Click to collapse



It's not something like you guys would make us look up! It's just a little angel haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not something like you guys would make us look up! It's just a little angel haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Only I make you look at bad things XD


JimJam707 said:


> What's Max done to upset you?
> xD

Click to collapse



Nothing. He deleted his FB though...
And is it a Hamaturd?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

hahahahahah at that pic xD xD xD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

My Head is burning!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My Head is burning!

Click to collapse



Mine too...

@ twitch: have you found an OS yet for your pc? Shall I suggest OS X?


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Mine too...
> 
> @ twitch: have you found an OS yet for your pc? Shall I suggest OS X?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hair therapy?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hair therapy?

Click to collapse



I don't think I'm going to need one. They are tottaly burned 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I don't think I'm going to need one. They are tottaly burned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, poor guy


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Mine too...
> 
> @ twitch: have you found an OS yet for your pc? Shall I suggest OS X?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have windows 7 but the issue is a power supply that isn't here 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have Faildows 7 but the issue is a power supply that isn't here
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Fixed.

Goddam 10char


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

hey daniel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Goddam 10char

Click to collapse



I'm dual booting backtrack as well so shut it haha Hey Husam! What's up? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

What's up anyone? Everyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm here but apparently invisible...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a sore leg. Also - hungry.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I have a sore leg. Also - hungry.

Click to collapse



Why is your leg sore? I had burger king just now 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm here but apparently invisible...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You're not invisible, I'm just distracted.... Hi.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're not invisible, I'm just distracted.... Hi.

Click to collapse



I wasn't refereeing to you but thanks for confirming I am indeed visible  How are you and Sparkster? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wasn't refereeing to you but thanks for confirming I am indeed visible  How are you and Sparkster?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



"The Sparkster" (Hey, can I steal that and use it?) is watchin' UFC and I'm doing twelve different things at once (not including this...)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> "The Sparkster" (Hey, can I steal that and use it?) is watchin' UFC and I'm doing twelve different things at once (not including this...)

Click to collapse



Yeah you can use that but only if you say you got it from me haha

UFC is sick  I still ain't got my power supply. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Heeeyyyy  Still ain't got it? Unlucky twicth... I pretty much just ordered my last part  But it won't come 'till 1st April


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeyyyy  Still ain't got it? Unlucky twicth... I pretty much just ordered my last part

Click to collapse



I know right! It's saddening  I hope my computer is all together and operational before you get your last part haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah you can use that but only if you say you got it from me haha
> 
> UFC is sick  I still ain't got my power supply.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



OK. You get full credit.  I'll wish again (although if it hasn't come yet, ur probably stuck 'til Monday)but this time I'll double wish!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know right! It's saddening  I hope my computer is all together and operational before you get your last part haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha  I hope it's not!  I could always change my postage  But eh


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  I hope it's not!  I could always change my postage  But eh

Click to collapse



You would die! The curse is still on you haha And plus Babydoll is double wishing for me so I'll definitely get it Monday haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

> dan is awesome, die gli sviluppatori!!!!, i'm thor! boss of ban!!!, llamas suck, max is kinda cool, not anymore though., team llama ftw

Click to collapse



My 2 tags are "dan is awesome" and "max is kinda cool"
Who hit out with the others?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> My 2 tags are "dan is awesome" and "max is kinda cool"
> Who hit out with the others?

Click to collapse



There's an "edit tags" conspiracy afoot methinks...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

I thinks there is a llama afoot haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

I think we need to phone up one of our moderater friends


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

Delete your tags and post about it. We'll work out if it is any of the Mafia.
Which I'm not a part of.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think we need to phone up one of our moderater friends

Click to collapse



Nah it's all fun  I'll delete my tag though...I think we all know what it is haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thinks there is a llama afoot haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



gulp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah it's all fun  I'll delete my tag though...I think we all know what it is haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



haha  I just meant to see who did it  So we know our enemies 


@JJ... Double gulp xD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha  I just meant to see who did it  So we know our enemies
> 
> 
> @JJ... Double gulp xD

Click to collapse



We have no enemies... (at least ones who matter)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We have no enemies... (at least ones who matter)

Click to collapse





Sooo true  haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We have no enemies... (at least ones who matter)

Click to collapse



Lmao dayam!!!! Played haha You're right about that though... There are no enemies we have!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

Tag order WIN
llamas suck, not anymore though., team llama ftw


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

But.....

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

f u dan


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

Bad, bad llamas.


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

So against the llamas. You all used to be llamas.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> So against the llamas. You all used to be llamas.

Click to collapse



I'm not against them  But this is our turf. There shouldn't be tags on our thread about the llamas! Haven't you ever watched the Soliders?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

I bet you $100000000000000000000000000000000000000000 that dan is the one who wrote the tags


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

I actually think that may be a possibility. We must not forget he is the XDA troll.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

sry I forgot, hey babydoll, what's up?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I actually think that may be a possibility. We must not forget he is the XDA troll.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> I bet you $100000000000000000000000000000000000000000 that dan is the one who wrote the tags

Click to collapse



Nope. I added 2 moar tags.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nope. I added 2 moar tags.

Click to collapse



added one moar


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nope. I added 2 moar tags.

Click to collapse



But you can't blame us for thinking that..you know you would do something like this.

Maybe it's TCP?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Where even is erick? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Where even is erick?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apparently I killed him 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

one way to know

3




2








1








...

ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK




that'll bring him in


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

But... but..... 

Eh fair enough   hahaha





twitch153 said:


> Apparently I killed him
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But... but.....
> 
> Eh fair enough   hahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Husam I told you not to do that haha

And yeah, I guess I can blow sh!t up with my mind 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> one way to know
> 
> 3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just to make sure he sees it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Not funny!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not funny!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



then why am i laughing?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> So against the llamas. You all used to be llamas.

Click to collapse



True. BUT We were all Llamas when they were nice....Now..
They're bad, bad llamas


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thinks there is a llama afoot haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> True. BUT We were all Llamas when they were nice....Now..
> They're bad, bad llamas

Click to collapse



raw.
10char.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> then why am i laughing?

Click to collapse



Because you like to scroll down a ten foot list comprised of:
Erick
Erick
You get the picture


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you like to scroll down a ten foot list comprised of:
> Erick
> Erick
> You get the picture

Click to collapse



great minds think alike


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just to make sure he sees it

Click to collapse



You do that again and I'll rip your ****ing balls off with a turd.

llamas suck, man balls


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You do that again and I'll rip your ****ing balls off with a turd.

Click to collapse



He will.
*crys*


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> He will.
> *crys*

Click to collapse



OH SHI--!
I've still got your balls in a jar!
Would you like them back?
I need the jar for Husam's balls.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> great minds think alike

Click to collapse



True. 
However, I could do without the ten foot lists of *Erick* though


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> He will.
> *crys*

Click to collapse



he doesn't have the balls to do it, someone did that to him


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he doesn't have the balls to do it, someone did that to him

Click to collapse



You're lucky I just did a **** and flushed it away. And that I'm in Scotland.
But I tell you, the Erick thing pisses me off.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You're lucky I just did a **** and flushed it away. And that I'm in Scotland.
> But I tell you, the Erick thing pisses me off.

Click to collapse



pssst.. look at the tags


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pssst.. look at the tags

Click to collapse



Very funny.
Nice avatar btw


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very funny.
> Nice avatar btw

Click to collapse



thx 

g2g, good night


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> 
> g2g, good night

Click to collapse



Goodnight Husam.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

WTF, look at what I just found, the perfect app for dan 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=984022


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, look at what I just found, the perfect app for dan
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=984022

Click to collapse



Facepalm.
I am disappoint.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, look at what I just found, the perfect app for dan
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=984022

Click to collapse



Lmfao!!!!! XD 

@Dan....Husam is my slave, I meed those testes to make more smart nerd slaves....isn't that right Husam? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Hahahahahha xD


Although... I have to wonder.... what was husam doing searching for that kind of app  hmm..... 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahahahha xD
> 
> 
> Although... I have to wonder.... what was husam doing searching for that kind of app  hmm.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed that's what can bring questions to mind.....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed that's what can bring questions to mind.....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



DAYAM!
Your slave is gay.
Here - this'll fix him 
Link


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> DAYAM!
> Your slave is gay.
> Here - this'll fix him
> Link

Click to collapse



I refuse to click any link you post, just for the sanctity of my own mind. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I refuse to click any link you post, just for the sanctity of my own mind.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Why? Its a "Becoming Hetro" guide.
I used it on Jamie.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Why? Its a "Becoming Hetro" guide.
> I used it on Jamie.

Click to collapse



Sure.........suuuuuure! Dan you are a troll! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sure.........suuuuuure! Dan you are a troll!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse




No one ever believes me.
Get orb to check it.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> No one ever believes me.
> Get orb to check it.

Click to collapse



I just clicked and didn't let it load. I saw the link you posted...I saw lemon and closed the app. You are a liar haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I just clicked and didn't let it load. I saw the link you posted...I saw lemon and closed the app. You are a liar haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Ah well. I was close...
I'll need to find one that ****ing loads...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Ah well. I was close...
> I'll need to find one that ****ing loads...

Click to collapse



Nah...I won't trust you again trolololol 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah...I won't trust you again trolololol
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You said that back in the Skype days. I'll find one that works, wait and then hack XDA and put it on the front page. Or make XDA link to it.

OMFG IMAGINE THAT!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You said that back in the Skype days. I'll find one that works, wait and then hack XDA and put it on the front page. Or make XDA link to it.
> 
> OMFG IMAGINE THAT!

Click to collapse



I use the xdapp very frequently so don't think you'll get me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I use the xdapp very frequently so don't think you'll get me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hmmm... A challenge...

XD.
I'll just send the link when you least expect it.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Hmmm... A challenge...
> 
> XD.
> I'll just send the link when you least expect it.

Click to collapse



Yeah a challenge of the Troll skills haha

Nein you aren't gonna get me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah a challenge of the Troll skills haha
> 
> Nein you aren't gonna get me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Man. You just wait. You just wait.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Man. You just wait. You just wait.

Click to collapse



For you to do what? Trolololol? Haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> For you to do what? Trolololol? Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You seen www.TeamLlama.tk recently?
Not to be confused with www.TeamLIama.tk
Or www.teamliama.tk
Or even www.teamlIama.tk

But maybe www.DanWilson.tk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm baaack... (not that I was gone long. Had to make "the Sparkster" dinner.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm baaack... (not that I was gone long. Had to make "the Sparkster" dinner.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



What'd you make?  Dan is trying to mind rape!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What'd you make?  Dan is trying to mind rape!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Mape.

Did you find the correct link? Even I forgot which is which... 
Just so you know - I think 2 are correct, 2 are false, and the other doesn't relate.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Mape.
> 
> Did you find the correct link? Even I forgot which is which...
> Just so you know - I think 2 are correct, 2 are false, and the other doesn't relate.

Click to collapse



Luckily my phone blocks most crap and I refuse to click the rest!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Luckily my phone blocks most crap and I refuse to click the rest!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



GODDAMN IT!
What was it meant to be?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> GODDAMN IT!
> What was it meant to be?

Click to collapse



The first link haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The first link haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I mean what did it link to?
Remember when I first did that? You guys were scared!


OT/ 00:20 and I'm eating toast. Max'll probably be in bed XD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I mean what did it link to?
> Remember when I first did that? You guys were scared!
> 
> 
> OT/ 00:20 and I'm eating toast. Max'll probably be in bed XD

Click to collapse



You know that message that pops up if a link doesn't exist or is blocked by adfree? That happened.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know that message that pops up if a link doesn't exist or is blocked by adfree? That happened.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



So you blocked it in your hosts?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> So you blocked it in your hosts?

Click to collapse



Apparently so. What was it supposed to be?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Apparently so. What was it supposed to be?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I can't remember.
Does the real TeamLlama site work?
www.TEAMLLAMA.tk
As in - two "L"'s.
XD

It doesn't. TL is deadz.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahahahha xD
> 
> 
> Although... I have to wonder.... what was husam doing searching for that kind of app  hmm.....
> ...

Click to collapse



@all I wasn't searching for anything, I was in the android applications sub forum and it was the first app there 
damn you max


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Good Morning.

Click to collapse



good morning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @all I wasn't searching for anything, I was in the android applications sub forum and it was the first app there
> damn you max

Click to collapse



That's what the all say 




JimJam707 said:


> Good Morning.

Click to collapse



'Morning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

*Quietly Fumes*


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *Quietly Fumes*

Click to collapse



Quietly Brilliant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Quietly Brilliant.

Click to collapse



Quietly loled.


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Quietly loled.

Click to collapse



I'm actually rather pissed. MIUI won't theme. Which makes me 
Hows you / What ROM you on?
(Both are of importance)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'm actually rather pissed. MIUI won't theme. Which makes me
> Hows you / What ROM you on?
> (Both are of importance)

Click to collapse



Im okay... I was annoyed because the day after I order my CPU Cooler the Amazon price like almost halves  Anddd.... I got my PSU today, Fits perfectly and I don't need to mod the case anymore, but somehow they worked out VAT is £10  And added that to the Amazon price which already included VAT    How's you? 


Also.... CM7.... Still


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im okay... I was annoyed because the day after I order my CPU Cooler the Amazon price like almost halves  Anddd.... I got my PSU today, Fits perfectly and I don't need to mod the case anymore, but somehow they worked out VAT is £10  And added that to the Amazon price which already included VAT    How's you?
> 
> 
> Also.... CM7.... Still

Click to collapse



FAIIIIL!

I'm slightly bored, but imma play MineCraft to entertain myself.
Also pissed at MIUI cause it won't theme. I might have said that already...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> FAIIIIL!
> 
> I'm slightly bored, but imma play MineCraft to entertain myself.
> Also pissed at MIUI cause it won't theme. I might have said that already...

Click to collapse



Haha  Saame... But I bet you're playing boring single player haha


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Saame... But I bet you're playing boring single player haha

Click to collapse



Shut it. You need to use Hamashit. On Faildows.

But it is rather boring. 
So I ran Ubuntu on my phone.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Shut it. You need to use Hamashit. On Faildows.
> 
> But it is rather boring.
> So I ran Ubuntu on my phone.

Click to collapse



Or do I.... 

I'd run ubuntu... If it daulbooted


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or do I....
> 
> I'd run ubuntu... If it daulbooted

Click to collapse




Run Ubuntu on the phone? Or PC?

Still waiting for that uncorrupted thingy. XD

You don't use Hamachi? So you bought MC? Wait whut?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Run Ubuntu on the phone? Or PC?
> 
> Still waiting for that uncorrupted thingy. XD
> 
> You don't use Hamachi? So you bought MC? Wait whut?!

Click to collapse



Phone...  And yeah that should be awesome! And hopefully let me daulboot Ubuntu... Then it'll be fast...(er) 

xD No, Felt like saying it xD I haven't got the budget for that


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phone...  And yeah that should be awesome! And hopefully let me daulboot Ubuntu... Then it'll be fast...(er)
> 
> xD No, Felt like saying it xD I haven't got the budget for that

Click to collapse



It would, if you build a kernel and setup a boot.img for the HD2 Ubuntu image.
If you could, do it now. I wanna mess with it 

You think I could connect to your server without Hamachi?
Since I'm on Ubunwin?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> It would, if you build a kernel and setup a boot.img for the HD2 Ubuntu image.
> If you could, do it now. I wanna mess with it
> 
> You think I could connect to your server without Hamachi?
> Since I'm on Ubunwin?

Click to collapse



That'd be sweet  But no.. I don't know how 


Umm.... I think you'd still need hamatchi


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That'd be sweet  But no.. I don't know how
> 
> 
> Umm.... I think you'd still need hamatchi

Click to collapse



hey guys what's up


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey guys what's up

Click to collapse



How are you feeling Husam? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys why are girls so *****y and confusing?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Guys why are girls so *****y and confusing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because they are girls and find fun in knowing you are confused 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Found a nice photo editor app for your phone  It's called picsin. I made this picture with it.







-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol dude I'm making her feel bad now so its all good.  

Gonna try that app out. I've only downloaded like 5 apps so far on this DZ and I have it a week. Once I've got my Seesmic and XDA that's all I need.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Lol dude I'm making her feel bad now so its all good.
> 
> Gonna try that app out. I've only downloaded like 5 apps so far on this DZ and I have it a week. Once I've got my Seesmic and XDA that's all I need.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's exactly what you need to do. Play their game 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's exactly what you need to do. Play their game
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha exactly. They're like a whole different breed from us.   

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Haha exactly. They're like a whole different breed from us.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Duh! That's why they have opposite...parts haha  We don't get them and they don't get us. As I once said "You know you're in love when you have had the urge to strangle your significant other and don't do it." 

Disclaimer - I do not support the strangling of loved ones.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Duh! That's why they have opposite...parts haha  We don't get them and they don't get us. As I once said "You know you're in love when you have had the urge to strangle your significant other and don't do it."
> 
> Disclaimer - I do not support the strangling of loved ones.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Autoerotic-asphyxiation?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Autoerotic-asphyxiation?

Click to collapse



Hell yeah haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hell yeah haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It is prone to "accidents" 

lol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Relationships make people prone to "accidents". 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Relationships make people prone to "accidents".
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm gonna call my first kid "The Accident", Jersey Shore style.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm gonna call my first kid "The Accident", Jersey Shore style.

Click to collapse



And I will swiftly kill it haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And I will swiftly kill it haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



My wife will probably over-pamper the kid. And I will probably make it worse.

What is the worse thing to teach a growing kid?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My wife will probably over-pamper the kid. And I will probably make it worse.
> 
> What is the worse thing to teach a growing kid?

Click to collapse



That they can get everything they want if they manipulate the right people.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That they can get everything they want if they manipulate the right people.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Oh... that... I... uh...

Maybe I'll mix beer with his milk?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh... that... I... uh...
> 
> Maybe I'll mix beer with his milk?

Click to collapse



Yeah make him retarded, that's exactly what we need....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah make him retarded, that's exactly what we need....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm sure my wife will kill me if I dare try something so retarded.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm sure my wife will kill me if I dare try something so retarded.

Click to collapse



I know plus I don't think you're so irresponsible....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know plus I don't think you're so irresponsible....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



No... I'm not... I'm just thinking of the worse that could happen: Me screwing up as a dad.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No... I'm not... I'm just thinking of the worse that could happen: Me screwing up as a dad.

Click to collapse



I doubt that'd ever be the case, you seem like a well thought out person. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No... I'm not... I'm just thinking of the worse that could happen: Me screwing up as a dad.

Click to collapse



how can you possibly screw up ? 

just sit 'em front of the tv 'n walk away


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> how can you possibly screw up ?
> 
> just sit 'em front of the tv 'n walk away

Click to collapse



That in my opinion is screwing up majorly. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> how can you possibly screw up ?
> 
> just sit 'em front of the tv 'n walk away

Click to collapse



That's worse than sticking them with beer man... I won't mind letting my kids play games, but I think I'll draw the line at TV. 

I don't wanna raise a TV zombie.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Exactly! Games will at least teach them useful things...like how to kill 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Exactly! Games will at least teach them useful things...like how to kill
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm thinking that it'll at least be a useful skill... I mean, what with the zombie apocalypse looming and Godzilla's imminent birth.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How are you feeling Husam?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



what I thought was cold turned out to be a f***ing spring allergies 
my nose is red and my head is gonna explode 

hi all


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what I thought was cold turned out to be a f***ing spring allergies
> my nose is red and my head is gonna explode
> 
> hi all

Click to collapse



I suppose... you could be glad for the spring?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I suppose... you could be glad for the spring?

Click to collapse



Or he's drunk...? He may like spring a bit too much haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Or he's drunk...? He may like spring a bit too much haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse








I was talking about this.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I was talking about this.

Click to collapse



My statement remains relative....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My statement remains relative....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Husam doesn't drink. It's not part of his culture... which kinda explains why he's still a virgin. 

trololol, trolala


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Husam doesn't drink. It's not part of his culture... which kinda explains why he's still a virgin.
> 
> trololol, trolala

Click to collapse



Well......then he just REALLY likes the Spring haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well......then he just REALLY likes the Spring haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



boing boing

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2011)

You guys are bad 
Hi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Heeyyy  Spray painting iPod Metalic blue... Anyone want pics?


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 28, 2011)

0_0 What iPod?


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeyyy  Spray painting iPod Metalic blue... Anyone want pics?

Click to collapse




I would like to.see that
Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

[Urmm.... the blue failed, so then I did black.... That failed too ,, so I rubbed it off anf sanded it down xD looks awesome ill post pics later ]

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

GUYS! I was bored so I was messing around with my old HD2 and guess what?  

I've got my Desire Z so I don't really need it but still it's working. I can now sell it as working.  
It probably won't last very long but for now I'm going to use it for fun and flash some Gingurrrbread.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/TechPocket4Phones/IMG_20110328_153258.jpg
Spray 1

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/TechPocket4Phones/IMG_20110328_160328.jpg
Spray 2 (Matte Black, It was drying )

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/TechPocket4Phones/IMG_20110328_184312.jpg
And what it looks like now  Picture doesn't doo much but it's sooo smooth  lol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks cool  But I prefer a cool untouched look on my things. Hey all!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Fair enough... It was scratched to ****e though so I thought may aswell  


Hey 



twitch153 said:


> It looks cool  But I prefer a cool untouched look on my things. Hey all!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough... It was scratched to ****e though so I thought may aswell
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...

Click to collapse



Then it is understandable 

How goes the bringing of life to your computer? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha  Alright so far thanks, Pretty much all the Modification to the case is done, Resprayed the metal where the drill had been, now waiting for my Parts, Should be here in the first week of April at the most  Did you get your PSU?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Alright so far thanks, Pretty much all the Modification to the case is done, Resprayed the metal where the drill had been, now waiting for my Parts, Should be here in the first week of April at the most  Did you get your PSU?

Click to collapse



From the looks of it....no : mad:

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn.. unlucky... Is there a chance it'll come tommorow or was it like a set date? 


twitch153 said:


> From the looks of it....no : mad:
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn.. unlucky... Is there a chance it'll come tommorow or was it like a set date?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah it'll probably be here tomorrow but I'm just so ****ing impatient! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha, It shows  Well hopefully it all works out for ya  


twitch153 said:


> Nah it'll probably be here tomorrow but I'm just so ****ing impatient!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

I actually don't remember the specs.... I'll take a picture of it all 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha sweet  Thanks, 


twitch153 said:


> I actually don't remember the specs.... I'll take a picture of it all
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys.... I just discovered something! I'm awesome!  hahaha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

The top hard drive is older but the bottom with the installed heat sink is sata with a 6gb/s data transfer rate.











The motherboard is top of the line and has on-board sound and video  The cpu is the AMD phenom II x6! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys.... I just discovered something! I'm awesome!  hahaha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why are you?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good btw!  


Confidencial  This technology could be worth hundreds hahahah  lol... .

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 28, 2011)

My computer is sh&%.
Not sure if I can swear here..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Specs?  haha  Pics?

And of course you ****ing can.... I think   xD


JimJam707 said:


> My computer is sh&%.
> Not sure if I can swear here..

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Looking good btw!
> 
> 
> Confidencial  This technology could be worth hundreds hahahah  lol... .
> ...

Click to collapse



What technology? Mine?  And yeah I know it's super sexy but I can't ****ing use it yet!  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha! Yeah its pretty sweet .  

Noo... the thing I discovered .  





twitch153 said:


> What technology? Mine?  And yeah I know it's super sexy but I can't ****ing use it yet!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha! Yeah its pretty sweet .
> 
> Noo... the thing I discovered .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What thing? Aids? I KNEW IT! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

XD nooo... you know capacitive stylus's are strange because the way a capacitive screen works, normall platic won't do... but put water in the plastic and it works smoothly! Imagine putting it in a stylus! I'm genius haha  I found this out with a bottle of watter xD 


twitch153 said:


> What thing? Aids? I KNEW IT!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 28, 2011)

You just found that out? 

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD nooo... you know capacitive stylus's are strange because the way a capacitive screen works, normall platic won't do... but put water in the plastic and it works smoothly! Imagine putting it in a stylus! I'm genius haha  I found this out with a bottle of watter xD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You could also use certain metals like cheap silvers  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn... not worth much then?  why don't we have water stylus's then?! XD





JimJam707 said:


> You just found that out?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Blade

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha sweet  Plastic less scrathy though 


twitch153 said:


> You could also use certain metals like cheap silvers
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn... not worth much then?  why don't we have water stylus's then?! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Water + Electronics = FAIL
RIP Gameboy ;_;


Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm going to Red Lobster! Yay! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Hahahha jamie 

Twitch... what's the red lobster?  A restraunt place? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahha jamie
> 
> Twitch... what's the red lobster?  A restraunt place?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes they have awesome steak 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes they have awesome steak
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



For the most awesomest stakes... Just had a slab of Angus last Saturday. Stake was SUPER fresh, but the sides are horrible. Still worth it though


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> For the most awesomest stakes... Just had a slab of Angus last Saturday. Stake was SUPER fresh, but the sides are horrible. Still worth it though

Click to collapse



I had a 14 oz NY Strip cooked medium rare this day for dinner, it was killer 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I had a 14 oz NY Strip cooked medium rare this day for dinner, it was killer
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Glutony!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Glutony!!!!

Click to collapse



I weigh 145lbs! I deserve to eat well haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I weigh 145lbs! I deserve to eat well haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Eww.... how can you be healthy at 145 pounds? I'm 5'10" and 170+


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Eww.... how can you be healthy at 145 pounds? I'm 5'10" and 170+

Click to collapse



I'm 5'7" -_-...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm 5'7" -_-...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hey! An asian is taller than you are 

shorty... <- I think you get that a lot.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey! An asian is taller than you are
> 
> shorty... <- I think you get that a lot.

Click to collapse



I do get called Shorty...it's not cool haha And you know what? I'm 17 not a full grown adult so hopefully I gain 3 inches within these few years.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do get called Shorty...it's not cool haha And you know what? I'm 17 not a full grown adult so hopefully I gain 3 inches within these few years.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'd rather put those three inches elsewhere, if you know what I mean


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd rather put those three inches elsewhere, if you know what I mean

Click to collapse



I don't need that  I'm perfectly content with what I got, anything else is just extra credit haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't need that  I'm perfectly content with what I got, anything else is just extra credit haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



But I might... GF is complaining that I'm too... rough on her soft bits.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But I might... GF is complaining that I'm too... rough on her soft bits.

Click to collapse



Okay....tmi church man haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay....tmi church man haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Lulz... posted without censoring.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning all 

Bump 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning. Bump. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I had a 14 oz NY Strip cooked medium rare this day for dinner, it was killer
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



How can you eat steak like that? I find it disgusting and feel like its still alive.  

I'm eating Ben & Jerrys cookie dough. Lucky guys.  haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 29, 2011)

Just on the height thing... I'm 6.2 booya and 18. Booya.  

Guys we all know that we judge our size on shoe size...  
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 29, 2011)

Helooo.... Anyone there... I am feeling a bit lonely here..Nobody is logged in.... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ;P

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

Heeeyyy  I got ma Cheap Azz ram today xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

xD  My CPU Cooler should be here tomorrow  Then I can start building!    Twitch... If you don't get your PSU today, I'll have finished before you!


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD  My CPU Cooler should be here tomorrow  Then I can start building!    Twitch... If you don't get your PSU today, I'll have finished before you!

Click to collapse



OFFICIAL DZ 2.3.3 BEEATCH!


(Need a small char or the whole post will be lowercase. Shame I choose 2 sentences instead of a character)


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 29, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> OFFICIAL DZ 2.3.3 BEEATCH!
> 
> 
> (Need a small char or the whole post will be lowercase. Shame I choose 2 sentences instead of a character)

Click to collapse



Is that Desire Z 2.3 or something different? Haha  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> OFFICIAL DZ 2.3.3 BEEATCH!
> 
> 
> (Need a small char or the whole post will be lowercase. Shame I choose 2 sentences instead of a character)

Click to collapse



lolwut? xD HTC? Gave it us?  Daayum.... took them like over a year to get the Hero from 1.5 to 2.1


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

Max, your friend blew up my Minecraft Farm


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Is that Desire Z 2.3 or something different? Haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Its pr0n. 
I mean.. .Erm...
Nah it's a ROM.


MacaronyMax said:


> lolwut? xD HTC? Gave it us?  Daayum.... took them like over a year to get the Hero from 1.5 to 2.1

Click to collapse



When you say "given", you mean found.


JimJam707 said:


> Max, your friend blew up my Minecraft Farm

Click to collapse



ORLY? Lemme join?


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

Em, max's server. Ask him for the hamachi stuff. I can't remember xD


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Em, max's server. Ask him for the hamachi stuff. I can't remember xD

Click to collapse



First - gimme Hamachi Linux. XD
Second - Where is the *****.
Third - Check the tags.


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

D: oh you.


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> D: oh you.

Click to collapse



You mean;
"D'oh! You!"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

I did not blow it up  !? Wait... that was a farm? xD  


Dan can join


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

Not you xD
Your friend, Shawn or something.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Not you xD
> Your friend, Shawn or something.

Click to collapse



Oh.. ****... How'd I misread that..  *Facepalms over himself * xD  Ahhh... Shawn is Diamon_Dawg...


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah the tag system.
"jamie enjoys watching, llamas suck, man balls,"
XD


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, it was Sythax something.


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Oh, it was Sythax something.

Click to collapse



What happened to real names.
Like our old ones? Dan, Max, Jamie, Panda, etc.
I mean... Synthax_CockJockey?
Diamon_Nipples? Cmon man.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Ah the tag system.
> "jamie enjoys watching, llamas suck, man balls,"
> XD

Click to collapse



Hahahhaa  xD





JimJam707 said:


> Oh, it was Sythax something.

Click to collapse



Ahhh..... /ban Sythax? xD


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahhaa  xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After I nomnomnom, can I join?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> After I nomnomnom, can I join?

Click to collapse



Of course.... but I might have to go and nomnom in a min xD


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wait, I still need to omnomnom D:


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Wait, I still need to omnomnom D:

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Of course.... but I might have to go and nomnom in a min xD

Click to collapse



OMNOMNOM HAZ BEEN NOM'd.

Nao. Back to making Hamaturd work.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone missed me?

@max, I spray painted my a$$ metallic blue want pics?

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Anyone missed me?
> 
> @max, I spray painted my a$$ metallic blue want pics?
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



I did  How've you been? You missed one insane troll! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I did  How've you been? You missed one insane troll!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I saw it 
But I missed it 

I was in quarantine for 2 days , JK
I'm ok now that my allergies are almost gone 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I saw it
> But I missed it
> 
> I was in quarantine for 2 days , JK
> ...

Click to collapse



Allergies don't disappear but your body fights the allergens so go figure haha

Which troll did you see? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Allergies don't disappear but your body fights the allergens so go figure haha
> 
> Which troll did you see?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



The one about me being drunk 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The one about me being drunk
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Completely different troll...there was this guy who said "The ipad 2 has changed so much." And posted a picture of the xoom....EVERYONE told him he was wrong and just continued to say he was right with absolutely no proof or reasoning.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Completely different troll...there was this guy who said "The ipad 2 has changed so much." And posted a picture of the xoom....EVERYONE told him he was wrong and just continued to say he was right with absolutely no proof or reasoning.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Lol I wonder when will people smarten up 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol I wonder when will people smarten up
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



It was sooooooooo irritating! Eventually Clown closed the thread and deleted it 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It was sooooooooo irritating! Eventually Clown closed the thread and deleted it
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Damn, that clown hates me. 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn, that clown hates me.
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Why do you say that? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



He keeps deleting my posts 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He keeps deleting my posts
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Only in the male or female thread haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Only in the male or female thread haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



What happened to the scotsman (however its written)? 

sent from my a$$


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

He's in my server.. Blowing it to ****e  xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He's in my server.. Blowing it to ****e  xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



xD

Hey Max, how's it going

sent from my a$$


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey  Not bad thanks, Yourself? 


husam666 said:


> xD
> 
> Hey Max, how's it going
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Not bad thanks, Yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not bad only I have red, dry, running, aching nose 
And I'm almost out on tissues xD
Thx

Do you happen to have an archive of that ipad 2 discussion?






sent from my a$$


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha unlucky,  and xD I didn't see it... Maybe google backed it up 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Damn, nothing on google

sent from my a$$


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn, nothing on google
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Awww... XD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

'Night guys n gals 

sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Night guys n gals
> 
> sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have

Click to collapse



Nite  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Nite
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey! And goodnight Husam  Sleep well!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 30, 2011)

Guys, how much should I ask for a HD2 on the marketplace?  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

At most? Depends on the condition. Let people offer to you but start it as $200+.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 30, 2011)

Think I might sell it locally. It has some funky shizz going on with the hardware.  Somebody wants to trade an i9000 for it.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Think I might sell it locally. It has some funky shizz going on with the hardware.  Somebody wants to trade an i9000 for it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!  haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!  haha

Click to collapse



Only if you never want to FIND YOUR WAY AGAIN!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only if you never want to FIND YOUR WAY AGAIN!!!

Click to collapse



He's still got his Desire Z, he'll just be trading up a HD2 that doesn't even work for a Vibrant, no harm no foul!  What's up Sakai?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's still got his Desire Z, he'll just be trading up a HD2 that doesn't even work for a Vibrant, no harm no foul!  What's up Sakai?

Click to collapse



Sky probably. The ceiling is probably up to. And from where I'm sitting, floors 13 to whatever.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning 

sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good morning
> 
> sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have

Click to collapse



Morning


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

Stop staring at my phone! 

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop staring at my phone!
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



He's just jealous of it. Stop being a sissy


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He's just jealous of it. Stop being a sissy

Click to collapse



Husam has an admirer  They were checking out his Sugalumps haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam has an admirer  They were checking out his Sugalumps haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Dude I have a real admirer, she even asked my father to give her my email, but my father is not a fan of technology and does not know my email 

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Dude I have a real admirer, she even asked my father to give her my email, but my father is not a fan of technology and does not know my email
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



LOL!

Maybe your dad wants to keep her for himself 

Or is she such a dyke that your father wants to protect the gene pool?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think maybe it's because she is the one who spreads....the curse....!!!!  Apparently it can be sent via email... 

How is everyone?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think maybe it's because she is the one who spreads....the curse....!!!!  Apparently it can be sent via email...
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm good, and out of tissues 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm good, and out of tissues
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Well that's just sh!tty I'm sorry haha Need some allergy pills? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well that's just sh!tty I'm sorry haha Need some allergy pills?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Tried I need a prespriction (however its written )
And to get one, I have to go to the universitys clinic which happenes to be on the highest point (it's built on a mountain), and the pharmacy is on the lowest point.
Too lazy to go up and down even though we have free buses that take us up and down 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Tried I need a prespriction (however its written )
> And to get one, I have to go to the universitys clinic which happenes to be on the highest point (it's built on a mountain), and the pharmacy is on the lowest point.
> Too lazy to go up and down even though we have free buses that take us up and down
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Then I have no sympathy for you haha Deal with it 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd just like to point out that feeling bad because you've ran out of 'tissues' can be misinterpreted   anyway hey guys xD nice clone, I thought I'd been sleep posting for a bit... Didn't remember posting it all haha


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'd just like to point out that feeling bad because you've ran out of 'tissues' can be misinterpreted   anyway hey guys xD nice clone, I thought I'd been sleep posting for a bit... Didn't remember posting it all haha

Click to collapse



Hows life max


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Hows life max

Click to collapse



Hey mr llama 
What's up?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey mr llama
> What's up?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Hey husam!!! Hows that tissue problem going?    

Trolling around unknowingly, of course .


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey all!  I am feeding my floor an ethernet cable om nom nom nom haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey all!  I am feeding my floor an ethernet cable om nom nom nom haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



That reminded me of this pic I saw a while back


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> That reminded me of this pic I saw a while back

Click to collapse



Oh my god! You found my floor! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh my god! You found my floor!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



So how are you llama? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So how are you llama?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Good, retrieving my captivate at the post office while waiting in an enormous line!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Good, retrieving my captivate at the post office while waiting in an enormous line!

Click to collapse



Haza! I love the feel of getting a new phone 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haza! I love the feel of getting a new phone
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yes. I bought it new off ebay to keep my Atrix company


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Yes. I bought it new off ebay to keep my Atrix company

Click to collapse



That is awesome  Kudos haha I wish I had money to keep my Nexus company 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Hey husam!!! Hows that tissue problem going?
> 
> Trolling around unknowingly, of course .

Click to collapse



Thx god the store is open @ 23:55 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL @ Husam running out of tissue... 

Hey drama, welcome to the Bananae Republico. 

And of course, inspired by husam's new avatar... here are pix of my fave bass:

She has delicious curves and has an amazing head.... and her voice... oh so sweet and sexy...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> LOL @ Husam running out of tissue...
> 
> Hey drama, welcome to the Bananae Republico.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's one powerful piece of ambrosia you got there 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's one powerful piece of ambrosia you got there
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



5-stringer with double-Js. It can do anything but punk.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 5-stringer with double-Js. It can do anything but punk.

Click to collapse



Then you lost Husam haha  I actually can't play any stringed instruments...I fail haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then you lost Husam haha  I actually can't play any stringed instruments...I fail haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I can play the guitar and the bass. I'll get pictures of my guitar tonight, once I'm done polishing it.

On the other hand... I'm kinda broke coz I need about 60 USD for new strings, for both the guitar and the bass... sigh...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can play the guitar and the bass. I'll get pictures of my guitar tonight, once I'm done polishing it.
> 
> On the other hand... I'm kinda broke coz I need about 60 USD for new strings, for both the guitar and the bass... sigh...

Click to collapse



That's unfortunate, I'm sorry. Did you rock out too hard? Haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's unfortunate, I'm sorry. Did you rock out too hard? Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



E-String on the bass is slightly rusted. The guy I lent it to played with the hook and on one string. Go figure. 

All six strings on the guitar no longer sound fresh (I kinda like that fresh sound on a guitar ), and E to G are rusted also.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> LOL @ Husam running out of tissue...
> 
> Hey drama, welcome to the Bananae Republico.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pfff. rubbish , if it doesnt play punk, what does it do? 

and a rusty E-string, real men play on rusty "all"-strings.
not because bass strings are a bit expensive. (ok fine, thats why. stop pushing me)

is the 'G-String'  ok?

anyway i have to sleep now, ill be on in a couple of hours


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfff. rubbish , if it doesnt play punk, what does it do?
> 
> and a rusty E-string, real men play on rusty "all"-strings.
> not because bass strings are a bit expensive. (ok fine, thats why. stop pushing me)
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao Told you Sakai 

And the most random post of the month goes to.....HUSAM! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfff. rubbish , if it doesnt play punk, what does it do?
> 
> and a rusty E-string, real men play on rusty "all"-strings.
> not because bass strings are a bit expensive. (ok fine, thats why. stop pushing me)
> ...

Click to collapse



I try not to use cheap strings coz good strings lasts longer. 



twitch153 said:


> Lmao Told you Sakai
> 
> And the most random post of the month goes to.....HUSAM!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Here's one:

I used my fingers to play A minor on the G string.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I try not to use cheap strings coz good strings lasts longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't play chords on bass nor thongs 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You can't play chords on bass nor thongs
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Erm... yes I can, baby. You can easily play the chording by playing 5-1-3 on different strings.

And when I do my thing with the thong, the ladies sing 

p/s: You milkshake might bring the boys to the yard, but my straw will make you wanna suck it all out.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Erm... yes I can, baby. You can easily play the chording by playing 5-1-3 on different strings.
> 
> And when I do my thing with the thong, the ladies sing
> 
> p/s: You milkshake might bring the boys to the yard, but my straw will make you wanna suck it all out.

Click to collapse



So, what genre do you play?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> So, what genre do you play?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Anything and everything, but mostly pop-ish songs and/or rock. Occasionally jazz around for the heck of it. Also a lot of funkish slappin'-and-poppin' stuff, but that's mostly experimental at the moment.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Anything and everything, but mostly pop-ish songs and/or rock. Occasionally jazz around for the heck of it. Also a lot of funkish slappin'-and-poppin' stuff, but that's mostly experimental at the moment.

Click to collapse



Nothing psychodelic? 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nothing psychodelic?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Nobody listens to that $#!+ anyway


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nobody listens to that $#!+ anyway

Click to collapse



WHAAAAAAAAAAT!!!???!??!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAT!!!???!??!

Click to collapse



Ok, I lied. I listened to Dream Theatre. I especially loved Metropolis part 2 (guess who did a solo then )


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ok, I lied. I listened to Dream Theatre. I especially loved Metropolis part 2 (guess who did a solo then )

Click to collapse



ME!

10 Char


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ME!
> 
> 10 Char

Click to collapse



=.=

It was... John Myung...

=.=


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =.=
> 
> It was... John Myung...
> 
> =.=

Click to collapse



sry to say that but I don't know dream theater.
I only know the name of the band, but never listened.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry to say that but I don't know dream theater.
> I only know the name of the band, but never listened.

Click to collapse



Then why ask about psychedelic rock? I mean, DT are prog, but prog has its roots in psych...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

Howdy y'all. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## urbanengine1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wait wait wait... what's all this about dreamtheater???


----------



## urbanengine1 (Mar 31, 2011)

EEK... listen to some REAL prog. rock!

PINK FLOYD FTW!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

The best bands should only be taken in moderation. This includes both Dream Theater and Pink Floyd

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

So, I just composed my first sound track using FL Studio 9, and guess what, it's psych 
My bro and friends say that it sounds like pink floyd 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

Heeyyy 

10.....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeyyy
> 
> 10.....

Click to collapse



Hey max, what's up?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

Not much  Got my CPU cooler today, Oh and am bleeding from Trampoline... I can do backflips though now haha  You feeling better?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not much  Got my CPU cooler today, Oh and am bleeding from Trampoline... I can do backflips though now haha  You feeling better?

Click to collapse



Yeah, much better, thx 

Wait bleeding?
And congrats
sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, much better, thx
> 
> Wait bleeding?
> And congrats
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Goood 

haha Yeah  They're School ones, and are like really hard...   Thanks


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Goood
> 
> haha Yeah  They're School ones, and are like really hard...   Thanks

Click to collapse



What happened?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What happened?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Just me failing backflips and hitting/scraping my arm  Haha, Im okay though


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just me failing backflips and hitting/scraping my arm  Haha, Im okay though

Click to collapse



No pain no gain 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 31, 2011)

O hai.
10char.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> O hai.
> 10char.

Click to collapse



heeeyyyy


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2011)

My new wife-eyes (wifis) set up (utilizing my Sprint Sierra 598U USB modem) XD 
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My new wife-eyes (wifis) set up (utilizing my Sprint Sierra 598U USB modem) XD
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



GOD that thing is ugly

surprise raep for who ever designed it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

My God you gots new wife-eyes  How does it run?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> GOD that thing is ugly
> 
> surprise raep for who ever designed it

Click to collapse



It kind of reminds me of the scalp of an android 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It kind of reminds me of the scalp of an android
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 31, 2011)

Sup guys LD 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup guys LD
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



hey dude
long time no see

P.S look @ the tags

BRB


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It kind of reminds me of the scalp of an android
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



after its been flattened by a frying pan smash


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> after its been flattened by a frying pan smash

Click to collapse



Well of course after a few smashes to it's face haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well of course after a few smashes to it's face haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Guess who's back 

I hate DST, it's 1AM when it should be 12


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Guess who's back
> 
> I hate DST, it's 1AM when it should be 12

Click to collapse



Back back back again? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Back back back again?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Whatever happened to him?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

IDK 

10char


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Why you sad?!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good morning!!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Good after noon


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Buenos dias  Dude did you see that tool who is trying to get banned? He's a friggin jacka$$. I don't get the point of wanting to get banned....just get off of your computer.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Buenos dias  Dude did you see that tool who is trying to get banned? He's a friggin jacka$$. I don't get the point of wanting to get banned....just get off of your computer.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yeah I did, that a$$ deserves to be killed not banned


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Public execution? Haha I think the banane family should be the task force of OT, and given privileges to ban in times of crisis... Or just when all the mods are busy doin' other stuff haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

Or xda admins should start thinking correctly and start recruiting new mods *cough* me *cough*


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Buenos dias  Dude did you see that tool who is trying to get banned? He's a friggin jacka$$. I don't get the point of wanting to get banned....just get off of your computer.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



For who are you talking about?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 1, 2011)

heeey  My HDD came today!  Nearly everything!, it would be everything... But it didn't come with a sata cable  

Edit  Ooops.... Didn't realise I already had 2 Sata cables which came with the motherboard


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> For who are you talking about?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



I don't remember his name but I think it is digital rebirth, he's posting some really uncalled for things.

@Husam, I'd be a better mod than you 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> heeey  My HDD came today!  Nearly everything!, it would be everything... But it didn't come with a sata cable
> 
> Edit  Ooops.... Didn't realise I already had 2 Sata cables which came with the motherboard

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> GOD that thing is ugly
> 
> surprise raep for who ever designed it

Click to collapse



First of all, I'm interested in function over form, and second of all...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My God you gots new wife-eyes  How does it run?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It runs better than the wife-eyes I had before and doesn't cost anything extra since I was already paying Sprint.  The best part is now I can use my Sprint service with all the gadgets in da house (2 Nexus Ones, 1 Nexus S, 1 Evo, 2 cr-48s, 1 Acer Aspire One) as opposed to just the Aspire One (before I got da router )
Besides all that.... Hi everybody!!


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> heeey  My HDD came today!  Nearly everything!, it would be everything... But it didn't come with a sata cable
> 
> Edit  Ooops.... Didn't realise I already had 2 Sata cables which came with the motherboard

Click to collapse



It must feel good gettong something in the post every day.  

Guys is a Galaxy S basically the same as a Nexus S if it's running CM7? Might get one.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> It must feel good gettong something in the post every day.
> 
> Guys is a Galaxy S basically the same as a Nexus S if it's running CM7? Might get one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Right but the hardware is different, plus CM7 isn't complete for all Samsung Galaxy S devices. 

Hi Babydoll!!!!!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Right but the hardware is different, plus CM7 isn't complete for all Samsung Galaxy S devices.
> 
> Hi Babydoll!!!!!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hya! My ninja banana friend. How's it going? Sparky says Hi!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hya! My ninja banana friend. How's it going? Sparky says Hi!

Click to collapse



It's going good, no one is playing halo and I'm bored.  Tell Sparky I said 'sup haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's going good, no one is playing halo and I'm bored.  Tell Sparky I said 'sup haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-[/QUOT
> 
> Sparky says we should get a new Video Game console but can't decide between PS and X Box. Whaddya think?

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> twitch153 said:
> 
> 
> > It's going good, no one is playing halo and I'm bored.  Tell Sparky I said 'sup haha
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Babydoll25 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Xbox
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> twitch153 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. Vote counted. I think that's what we will probably get....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Babydoll25 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say Xbox
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's almost dinnertime.....(Yay!)
> ( can you tell I'm hungry??!!)

Click to collapse



I am hungry too  I wants food....and entertainment...and I want other stuff too...oh well haha


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I am hungry too  I wants food....and entertainment...and I want other stuff too...oh well haha

Click to collapse



I just finished dinner.... We had NY Strip steaks and lil' corn on the cobs ( a starch masquerading as a vegetable!!!!!!!  ) Now... It's time for Spamming Threads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Hi Husam (whenever you read this..)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just finished dinner.... We had NY Strip steaks and lil' corn on the cobs ( a starch masquerading as a vegetable!!!!!!!  ) Now... It's time for Spamming Threads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Hi Husam (whenever you read this..)

Click to collapse



OH MY GOSH!! I forgotted I had some steak in the fridge  Hell yeah!!!! And I bought screen protectors for my Nexus S  I get so weird about dust getting in the edges of the phone I keep a cleaning cloth with me...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> OH MY GOSH!! I forgotted I had some steak in the fridge  Hell yeah!!!! And I bought screen protectors for my Nexus S  I get so weird about dust getting in the edges of the phone I keep a cleaning cloth with me...

Click to collapse



I gotz two cases (that I switch around) and I ordered six screen protectors when I gotz my NS from Sparky  (and like you I carry a cleaning cloth around too) I'm obsessive about dust on the screen!   (and I love steak!)


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I gotz two cases (that I switch around) and I ordered six screen protectors when I gotz my NS from Sparky  (and like you I carry a cleaning cloth around too) I'm obsessive about dust on the screen!   (and I love steak!)
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I love steak too! My favorite is NY Strip  Medium rare 

I have one case, but I prefer the feel of a naked phone  haha And I bought like 7 - 8 Screen protectors, I don't remember!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2011)

Guys don't know if you figured it out, but we made the xda server go down again in march 31... would the Don open a champagne? 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys don't know if you figured it out, but we made the xda server go down again in march 31... would the Don open a champagne?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



We did? Awesome  I'll go buy some champagne! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 2, 2011)

I give in. Can I join you guys in the mafia?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I give in. Can I join you guys in the mafia?

Click to collapse



It's not April 1st anymore so if you are joking your testicles belong to Sakai


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I give in. Can I join you guys in the mafia?

Click to collapse



Were you still TeamLlama?
I'm just a free-roaming-troll. I don't belong to anyone, but I'll work for someone if they ask.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Were you still TeamLlama?
> I'm just a free-roaming-troll. I don't belong to anyone, but I'll work for someone if they ask.

Click to collapse



You work for us 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You work for us
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



ORLY? UJELLY WITHoUT ME?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> ORLY? UJELLY WITHoUT ME?

Click to collapse



No, that's Jim Jam


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 3, 2011)

Morning bump to stop this quality thread from drowning under all the other crap in OffTopic these days.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Morning bump to stop this quality thread from drowning under all the other crap in OffTopic these days.

Click to collapse



Hey Morning.... It's Mothers Day


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Morning.... It's Mothers Day

Click to collapse



No it's not. Not for my country at least...

p/s: I had a frantic 15 minutes of Googling before I realize the above. PANIC!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Read between the lines what's f***ed up and everything's alright

Anybod home?  

Message Sent!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Husam  Where have you been? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam  Where have you been?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I was without any internet, how're you dev?

Message Sent!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good evening gentlemen. XD has anyone ever heard about hot ice?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good evening gentlemen. XD has anyone ever heard about hot ice?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Non...I don't believe I have  Like dry ice? 

@Husam, I remember! Did you get it turned back on?  I'm pretty good, I'm bored as hell though


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Non...I don't believe I have  Like dry ice?
> 
> @Husam, I remember! Did you get it turned back on?  I'm pretty good, I'm bored as hell though

Click to collapse



No,  I'm on mobile 

Waiting for fibre optics guys to call and tell us they reached our area

Message Sent!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No,  I'm on mobile
> 
> Waiting for fibre optics guys to call and tell us they reached our area
> 
> Message Sent!

Click to collapse



Should you be getting it today or....when?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Should you be getting it today or....when?

Click to collapse



One or two weeks  

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> One or two weeks
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Fail....that's a shame, I'm sorry haha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Fail....that's a shame, I'm sorry haha

Click to collapse



Sorry for what?, you didn't do anything 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sorry for what?, you didn't do anything
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Sorry that you have to deal with no internet for weeks, that's gotta suck something fierce.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sorry that you have to deal with no internet for weeks, that's gotta suck something fierce.

Click to collapse



And the worst part is that the neighbours I stole from 'learned' how to add a password 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And the worst part is that the neighbours I stole from 'learned' how to add a password
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Crack that sh!t, I know you know how to do it


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Crack that sh!t, I know you know how to do it

Click to collapse



It's wpa, needs a username and a password, and I don't have backtrack 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's wpa, needs a username and a password, and I don't have backtrack
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



MWAHAHAHAHAHA! I DO!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHA! I DO!

Click to collapse



I'm gonna be back in a few 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm gonna be back in a few
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Okay, by the way, why don't you just dual boot back track on your Notebook?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

So yeah.. Started asebling PC today.. Heatsink hit the PSU, Had to move PSU, then hit a rail, had to saw it out... It's all done... But i've given up and am gunna order a propper case


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So yeah.. Started asebling PC today.. Heatsink hit the PSU, Had to move PSU, then hit a rail, had to saw it out... It's all done... But i've given up and am gunna order a propper case

Click to collapse



So let me guess, you failed again? lmao  Why do things go so badly for you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So let me guess, you failed again? lmao  Why do things go so badly for you?

Click to collapse



Haha  Yes I did  And I don't know


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Yes I did  And I don't know

Click to collapse



Maxey, Maxey, Maxey, when will you ever learn?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxey, Maxey, Maxey, when will you ever learn?

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Wanna help me pick a case?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Wanna help me pick a case?

Click to collapse



Sure  Give me your price range.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sure  Give me your price range.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Any  I'm not the one buying it xD Prefferably under £110 though LD


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 3, 2011)

Hiya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Heeyyy 

(Also @Twitch... I'm thinking NZXT Vulcan... It's mATX and can fit a GTX 480 which is what I might be saving up for  haha)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Babydoll  

@Maxey, ah okay  Make sure to take some pics too..

Btw, does anyone want to help me with something? I'm trying to get halo 2 to work by downloading an iso, but it came in like "parts" (ex. h2rz.001) what the hell do I do to get this to work?!?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Babydoll
> 
> @Maxey, ah okay  Make sure to take some pics too..
> 
> Btw, does anyone want to help me with something? I'm trying to get halo 2 to work by downloading an iso, but it came in like "parts" (ex. h2rz.001) what the hell do I do to get this to work?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Get 7-zip or something then click on the first one, then right click and click extract... Should extract them all and join them if they're all in the same directory  Check the extra ted files size to make sure 

Sweet... Ordered  would you like some pics of my failed mod too?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Get 7-zip or something then click on the first one, then right click and click extract... Should extract them all and join them if they're all in the same directory  Check the extra ted files size to make sure
> 
> Sweet... Ordered  would you like some pics of my failed mod too?

Click to collapse



Ted files?  I try to extract and it's not a rar file.... So I should use 7-zip instead of winrar? 

Yes, pics please 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 3, 2011)

7Zip > winRAR


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> 7Zip > winRAR

Click to collapse



Thank you 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah 7zip  and I blame autocorrect for the ted files.... it was meant to be check the file size to see if it extracted themm all 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah 7zip  and I blame autocorrect for the ted files.... it was meant to be check the file size to see if it extracted themm all
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay I'll try out 7-zip and get back to you guys.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay  Good luck 


twitch153 said:


> Okay I'll try out 7-zip and get back to you guys.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wtf is a r00 file?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is what I be seeing:







With 7-zip installed I might add  Fail! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Right click the 000 one or 001 and extract files.... Then it should do it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Right click the 000 one or 001 and extract files.... Then it should do it?

Click to collapse



I'm trying haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay, by the way, why don't you just dual boot back track on your Notebook?

Click to collapse



Because idk where could I download a 4gb file 
Hi max
@babydoll hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because idk where could I download a 4gb file
> Hi max
> @babydoll hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



You could go to the official backtrack website. The iso is only about 1.9 gb

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You could go to the official backtrack website. The iso is only about 1.9 gb
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



The problem is downloading a 1.9gb file, idk from where, I can't find a good internet

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The problem is downloading a 1.9gb file, idk from where, I can't find a good internet
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Ah, that's sh!tty have you thought of using usb tethering while on android into your netbook? Or does that not work? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Right click the 000 one or 001 and extract files.... Then it should do it?

Click to collapse



It didn't work, it says that the file is broken.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah, that's sh!tty have you thought of using usb tethering while on android into your netbook? Or does that not work?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I can do that, but not when the dataplan is limited to 50MB

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can do that, but not when the dataplan is limited to 50MB
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



.....damn! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey hus  

Twitch , Im out of ideas then 

Wait... Backtrack? Wifi cracking? Shame 1.9GB for me wouldntake over a day


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hus
> 
> Twitch , Im out of ideas then
> 
> Wait... Backtrack? Wifi cracking? Shame 1.9GB for me wouldntake over a day

Click to collapse



I found a .rar that contained and iso but I don't know what to do with it haha Or what the purpose of the other files are for...o.o This is frustrating.

And yeah you never heard of backtrack? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hus
> 
> Twitch , Im out of ideas then
> 
> Wait... Backtrack? Wifi cracking? Shame 1.9GB for me wouldntake over a day

Click to collapse



The internet in my university is 2.5MB/s for public use and 10MB/s for IT labs, but the thing is it has double security and you can't download files larger than 90MB 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

What's the size of the ISO? 

Nope 


twitch153 said:


> I found a .rar that contained and iso but I don't know what to do with it haha Or what the purpose of the other files are for...o.o This is frustrating.
> 
> And yeah you never heard of backtrack?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha aweosme speeds but damn that's unlucky 


> > Hey hus
> >
> > Twitch , Im out of ideas then
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha aweosme speeds but damn that's unlucky
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Anyway, how are fails with you? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's the size of the ISO?
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The size of the iso is like 3.82 gb.

Well then you should install backtrack 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Then that's the file you want... ignore all the rest 

Haha Ill download it while I'm at school 


twitch153 said:


> The size of the iso is like 3.82 gb.
> 
> Well then you should install backtrack
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



@hus... they're bad thanks  haha... redoing pc and scrapping the G4 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Then that's the file you want... ignore all the rest
> 
> Haha Ill download it while I'm at school
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah but when I am installing it...it won't install 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Corrupt? 


twitch153 said:


> Yeah but when I am installing it...it won't install
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

So, what is he trying to do?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> So, what is he trying to do?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



@Husam Install a crackers halo 2 haha 

By the way, it's not corrupt. The map editor will install, the dedicated server will install...but not the game! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> @Husam Install a crackers halo 2 haha
> 
> By the way, it's not corrupt. The map editor will install, the dedicated server will install...but not the game!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Good luck with that 

Guess what song did I find in my archive.


Nope



I want it that way by backstreet boys 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> Guess what song did I find in my archive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you're a man?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Are you sure you're a man?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's why I deleted it and played all the small things by blink182 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 3, 2011)

Why the thread title change? Who's dead?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why the thread title change? Who's dead?

Click to collapse



Noone, I just ran out of ideas 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Noone, I just ran out of ideas
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Lies! I died! Dx

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lies! I died! Dx
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Kidney failure again?? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Kidney failure again??
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Not cool....no I died because I can't get these games to work 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not cool....no I died because I can't get these games to work
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Let me tune my vocal chords

Ehm ehm
Aaaaaaaaa,eeee,oooooo,aaaaaaaaa


HAHA! 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Noone, I just ran out of ideas
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Lies! I died! Dx
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hi Husam.... you sound bored


Twitch?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Twitch?

Click to collapse



Yes, I can't get Halo to work 

Husam is also being a meany.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam.... you sound bored
> 
> 
> Twitch?

Click to collapse



Kinda but this is entertaining me






Who's jelly? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Kinda but this is entertaining me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm telling you, Jim Jam is the only one who is jelly haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm telling you, Jim Jam is the only one who is jelly haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



He always is 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bump

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lump? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nighty

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nighty
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Night


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

That does it... I'm gonna go home, take pictures of everything in my room worth being jealous over, and post it right up. Remind me when I get home.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That does it... I'm gonna go home, take pictures of everything in my room worth being jealous over, and post it right up. Remind me when I get home.

Click to collapse



His laptop doesn't make me jealous....it shouldn't make you jealous either haha  BUT if it makes you happy, go for it. Just no crotch shots  haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2011)

Plus the Nexus One I took the picture with 


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

You failed to complete the photo haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Plus the Nexus One I took the picture with
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Two Cr-48s? TWO!?

Now I'm really jelly. REALLY REALLY JELLY!!!!

I need to go home to hug my 6950...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Two Cr-48s? TWO!?
> 
> Now I'm really jelly. REALLY REALLY JELLY!!!!
> 
> I need to go home to hug my *6950*...

Click to collapse



Which you _should_ have already unlocked to a 6970


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Which you _should_ have already unlocked to a 6970

Click to collapse



Psh... read a little more and realize that unlocking to 6970 BIOS will cause instability and possible permanent artifacts, possibly due to memory clocks not made to support it.

But I did unlock the shaders to 6970 levels though. The beast runs every single game at max setting, so I no longer need to bother about performance.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

I need to find a way to play online games without having to dent my pocket.  Haha The jew in me thinks it's a wise investment. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 4, 2011)

Cockel doodle roo! Think they're trying to tell you something Twitchy.  

PS. Should I stay off school?  
PPS. Why did I do a ps? 
PPPS. What does PS actually mean?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol fail. Why didn't my phone update the thread until I posted? I got teh ePiC FaiLz. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Cockel doodle roo! Think they're trying to tell you something Twitchy.
> 
> PS. Should I stay off school?
> PPS. Why did I do a ps?
> ...

Click to collapse



What're they trying to tell me?! 

If you skip you gotta make up the lost time or no video games when you get home  haha

Ps means post script if I remember correctly...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

p/s means post script. Confirmed


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> p/s means post script. Confirmed

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! I was right!  What's up Sakai? Top o' the morning to you! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 4, 2011)

What I was talking about was on page 144 lol.  

Well there's nobody home so I'm so tempted to stay off and let nobody know about it.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> What I was talking about was on page 144 lol.
> 
> Well there's nobody home so I'm so tempted to stay off and let nobody know about it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well... studying is for your own future... I'm working and still I'm studying for a better future...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well... studying is for your own future... I'm working and still I'm studying for a better future...

Click to collapse



And knowing is half the battle haha 

@Skellly, I still don't know what you're talking about haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well... studying is for your own future... I'm working and still I'm studying for a better future...

Click to collapse



You sound like my dad.  I'm 18 btw haha. My bed is soooo comfortable though.  And I'm passing all my classes with flying colours so its all good.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

I, am your father! Even though I'm a few months younger than you 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And knowing is half the battle haha
> 
> @Skellly, I still don't know what you're talking about haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Working full time and studying part time for a professional paper.



Skellyyy said:


> You sound like my dad.  I'm 18 btw haha. My bed is soooo comfortable though.  And I'm passing all my classes with flying colours so its all good.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well, if you say so...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Working full time and studying part time for a professional paper.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you say so...

Click to collapse



You're in college part time? 

What for? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're in college part time?
> 
> What for?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Nah... doing self-study... to lazy to get to a college... feel embarassed about being in a class when there's all these kids around me...

Plus the last time I did it, the chicks were trying to score booze or a free ride from me. It got pretty boring real fast... 

ACCA p2 and p3 this time around, btw.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe that was the smarter thing to do anyways haha You'll pay more attention to your studies  Those college hoes sound worse than the bums that live in Buffalo, they have the persuasion of....Female things haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

It gets worse... because I get paid quite well, and somebody managed to find out the last time around... they kept trying to skank themselves off... bunch of gold diggers...

What's worse was when they realized that I really find their shenanigans distracting... it increased 9000 times over... and it's all about the teasing and nothing about the pleasing.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

*yaawwn* I'm bored... and tired... hey guys 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *yaawwn* I'm bored... and tired... hey guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey....

Where's your cheese?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey hey hey....
> 
> Where's your cheese?

Click to collapse



I ate it 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

No one here? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No one here?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



I'm here

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Cockel doodle roo! Think they're trying to tell you something Twitchy.
> 
> PS. Should I stay off school?
> PPS. Why did I do a ps?
> ...

Click to collapse



PS stands for Post Script. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No one here?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Hi Husam! 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys... I think I still have the curse... I failed on another forum too 

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18260163


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys... I think I still have the curse... I failed on another forum too
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18260163

Click to collapse



Dude. Keep pen springs away from your curly hair!
Jamie got one stuck in his!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Dude. Keep pen springs away from your curly hair!
> Jamie got one stuck in his!

Click to collapse



xD Hahahhaha  Also... My Hair is not Curly!"!!!!!!


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Hahahhaha  Also... My Hair is not Curly!"!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Why lie *****? I've seen you on Facebook, curls like a gay roundabout.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Why lie *****? I've seen you on Facebook, curls like a gay roundabout.

Click to collapse



xD Hahahahaha... It's not!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2011)

Bump Good. Afternoon 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello all my mafioso 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello all my mafioso
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Heey  .......


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

What'd you break now Maxey? Haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What'd you break now Maxey? Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18260163


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18260163

Click to collapse



That's such a disappointment Maxey haha I thought you was smart 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's such a disappointment Maxey haha I thought you was smart
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  All it said was 'Apply Paste' So I applied it... all....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  All it said was 'Apply Paste' So I applied it... all....

Click to collapse



ALL?! That truly is fail.... Maxey, do you smoke pot? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ALL?! That truly is fail.... Maxey, do you smoke pot?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha.... Noooo... 

But it wasn't as bad as some guy who put it on the wrong side! xD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha.... Noooo...
> 
> But it wasn't as bad as some guy who put it on the wrong side! xD

Click to collapse



What is wrong with you guys?! XD Stoners...I swear.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What is wrong with you guys?! XD Stoners...I swear.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahahaha  it said nowhere not to put the whole tube on  Also... By you... British? If so then yes haha


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 4, 2011)

People think that I'm constantly stoned...

Sent by a changed sig since I can't talk about pirates.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> People think that I'm constantly stoned...
> 
> Sent by a changed sig since I can't talk about pirates.

Click to collapse



What... And you're not?  haha


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What... And you're not?  haha

Click to collapse



Nope. Perhaps my dads sperm was stoned or something ,and it rubbed off on me...

Sent by a changed sig since I can't talk about pirates.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nope. Perhaps my dads sperm was stoned or something ,and it rubbed off on me...
> 
> Sent by a changed sig since I can't talk about pirates.

Click to collapse



Haha, what a lovely thought :sarcasm:


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

@Max... that was lulz... you're lucky that most manufacturers now know that users~idiots so they supply non-conductive pastes...

I have lost count of the number of times I had to clean those mess up...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @Max... that was lulz... you're lucky that most manufacturers now know that users~idiots so they supply non-conductive pastes...
> 
> I have lost count of the number of times I had to clean those mess up...

Click to collapse



He's chock full of fail   Haha But that's okay, he's our fail 

How you doin' Sakai?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's chock full of fail   Haha But that's okay, he's our fail
> 
> How you doin' Sakai?

Click to collapse



Fingers are bleeding. Had a solo concert of sorts where I serenaded my girlfriend over gTalk. Thank God for ultimate-guitar.com and a pair of headphones. 

I'm still lulzing at maxey... Was a really good thing he didn't put it on the other side...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fingers are bleeding. Had a solo concert of sorts where I serenaded my girlfriend over gTalk. Thank God for ultimate-guitar.com and a pair of headphones.
> 
> I'm still lulzing at maxey... Was a really good thing he didn't put it on the other side...

Click to collapse



If they are bleeding then why are you typing on XDA?! 

That's pretty sweet of you to serenade your baby mamma  Did you play a song you composed or a song offline?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If they are bleeding then why are you typing on XDA?!
> 
> That's pretty sweet of you to serenade your baby mamma  Did you play a song you composed or a song offline?

Click to collapse



Well, "bleeding" is a figure of speech, just like calling an arsehole a bloody basterd does not mean he's an illegitimate child haemorrhaging all over the place... Nor does it make a human an anus. 

I'm not that good at songwriting, so I just sang a few songs that I'm slightly familiar with. I suppose singing a song that I wrote would make the entire concert R-rated.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, "bleeding" is a figure of speech, just like calling an arsehole a bloody basterd does not mean he's an illegitimate child haemorrhaging all over the place... Nor does it make a human an anus.
> 
> I'm not that good at songwriting, so I just sang a few songs that I'm slightly familiar with. I suppose singing a song that I wrote would make the entire concert R-rated.

Click to collapse



I don't know, I think that'd be f+cking hilarious! 

How can such a holy man be so perverse?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know, I think that'd be f+cking hilarious!
> 
> How can such a holy man be so perverse?

Click to collapse



Who said I was holy anyway? And why can't I sing R-rated songs? It's just that it isn't polite for a public concert and I would need to... er... nevermind...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm...... weird conversation.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

Just over here trying to be the first to post on the 300th page!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

Exactly what I said above with a little more umph.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG! How many posts can fit on a page!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

Ugh........


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

Never mind, I thought this was page 299 lol. Just realized is 298. 

EDIT: well now it's 299


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Never mind, I thought this was page 299 lol. Just realized is 298.
> 
> EDIT: well now it's 299

Click to collapse



I have 50 posts per page, so you can't really troll me that way, purple...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Never mind, I thought this was page 299 lol. Just realized is 298.
> 
> EDIT: well now it's 299

Click to collapse



Cut it out Llama haha  Go troll your own thread. XD 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Cut it out Llama haha  Go troll your own thread. XD
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I normally don't troll with this account anymore. I got employees to do the dirty work for me


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I normally don't troll with this account anymore. I got employees to do the dirty work for me

Click to collapse



You have multiple accounts? For shame 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You have multiple accounts? For shame
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



More like fur shame...


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning. School today :/

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Morning. School today :/
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Blade

Click to collapse



Morning Jim...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, 'Morniing  nearly there..


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, 'Morniing  nearly there..

Click to collapse



Hehe max... I'm still giggling over your processor... the gunk on it... it looked like the colling fan went bukake over the poor thing...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hehe max... I'm still giggling over your processor... the gunk on it... it looked like the colling fan went bukake over the poor thing...

Click to collapse



That is just wrong, but imaginable 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That is just wrong, but imaginable
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Wellllllllllll

There were less "strands", but...


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 5, 2011)

Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



 Unlucky  

Hey by the way  Haven't spoke to you in a while


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear.

R.I.P El Perro de T.C.P

Vaya con dios.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Ah snap, I'm so sorry bro


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm sorry too...  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

By the way, hi everyone 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm very sorry to hear that. That is very sad.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sorry to hear that mate.....blame the 'nana...it will make you feel better. that what I would do
> Hope you feel better soon.........don't forget to blame the 'nana though

Click to collapse



Shut up! Dx

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



OMG! My friends dog died last night to  Ran over by a car 

But, as M_T_M said, blame the nana. It works wonders.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone is hating on me....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Everyone is hating on me....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope....not everybody...just T.C.P

Click to collapse



I havn't seen tcp in AGES! Yet, I have been gone a while....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

I blame you for not telling me how much thermal paste to use! 


twitch153 said:


> Everyone is hating on me....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

> > Nope....not everybody...just T.C.P
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Well it's not just you, no one has heard of him in forever 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah... where's he been 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

Max, their is A) A new Minecraft Version and B) A new minecraft server program.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wow  what's change d?? 


JimJam707 said:


> Max, their is A) A new Minecraft Version and B) A new minecraft server program.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol What happened to C?
xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

C?? 


JimJam707 said:


> lol What happened to C?
> xD

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmornng guys.  I am sad today my dog died last night.  When I woke up I found him hanging from his leash.....  had him since he was a born 9 years ago....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



pics or didnt happen


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahahahahhaha xD Soo mean 


souljaboy said:


> pics or didnt happen

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

A) MINECRAFT 1.4. B) NEW SERVER THANG.
C?
D?
bah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait.... got that... a while ago 


JimJam707 said:


> A) MINECRAFT 1.4. B) NEW SERVER THANG.
> C?
> D?
> bah

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maxey meant changeD haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha  Aah... yeah that's the one.... I clicked space before D though.... Yeah... I'm that quick!  


twitch153 said:


> Maxey meant changeD haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh wow  what's change d??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DUDE GET ****ING HOSTING


JimJam707 said:


> lol What happened to my ****? It's so small!
> xD

Click to collapse



As usual then.


(Max told me before you start asking)


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

xD, lolno and Max, HOST NAO.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> (Max told me before you start asking)

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Aah... yeah that's the one.... I clicked space before D though.... Yeah... I'm that quick!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OR....you are that fail haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahaha... naa ;-)  also... I don't know who you quoted in that last quote... so whoever it was... Ikept your small penis secret safe xD He lied hahahha 


DanWilson said:


> DUDE GET ****ING HOSTING
> 
> 
> As usual then.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha... naa ;-)  also... I don't know who you quoted in that last quote... so whoever it was... Ikept your small penis secret safe xD He lied hahahha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or did he......


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

By the way, Maxey, you still fail and Minecraft still blows! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

XD lmao... urmmm..... No one was on it all day... so I shut it off... you'll have it on tommorow till like whenever xD  


JimJam707 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Woooaahh! First time I read that I swear it said Ill jack you 


JimJam707 said:


> Get hosting before i hack you and play rebecca black.

Click to collapse



Also... No...           Tomorrow... yes....      today.... no....  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Dude. She's younger than me. Imma sing a song, auto-tune it and see how well I do on Youtube.

Click to collapse



Wonder what THAT song will be about... Lol


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Purple llama tooth?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Nah...... lol


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll be back later, I'm going to nap haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> ****ing dare you.
> No really, do it.

Click to collapse




Purple Drama Llama said:


> Wonder what THAT song will be about... Lol

Click to collapse



Make me some lyrics.



MacaronyMax said:


> Woooaahh! First time I read that I swear it said Ill jack you
> 
> Also... No...           Tomorrow... yes....      today.... no....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



YOUR BALLS ARE MINE! 
Purple bro, lend me a tooth so I can surgically remove this pricks spunk factories.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll be back later, I'm going to nap haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll be back later, I'm going to fap haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I knew it.

////////


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

But.... but.....  Start a survival on single and gice me the map 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

danwilson said:


> i knew it. I love monkeys
> 
> ////////

Click to collapse



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But.... but.....  Start a survival on single and gice me the map
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



GLACIER!!!!!
ftw


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Ice fortress? XD





JimJam707 said:


> GLACIER!!!!!
> ftw

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

*moves towards Tv*

Oh look even further away xd 


DanWilson said:


> I farted through your phone. I think you should move.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Wait wut? Why have I just got hard at Max?
> ...

Click to collapse



...


Purple Drama Llama said:


> Copy & Paste. It's fun. It's innovative. It's Apple.

Click to collapse



You fan boy.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Am I on someones ignore list? XD I can't see their posts? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *moves towards Tv*
> 
> Oh look even further away xd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't turn the TV on. Remember what happened with your hotel room in the old server.

Yeahh...


Whos?


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Yeah Mine. I ****ing hate you.
> j/k It wasn't me.

Click to collapse



You seen LMFAO's new video?
I linked to it in the Youtube thread.

*Too lazy to bother my ass making copy pasta tonight*


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I turn TV's on. I don't even remember what happened in my hotel room with the last old one.
> 
> Yeahh...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gasp......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Yeah Mine. I ****ing hate you.
> j/k It wasn't me.

Click to collapse



But.... I thought what we had was special   xD haha jk


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> OH MAH GAWSH YOU'Re SOOOO AMAZING LEMME SUCK YOUR ****!!!!!1111!!!!ONE!!

Click to collapse



How does "no" hit you on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> but.... I thought what we had was special  kiss me jamie!

Click to collapse



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Re-read thread *****.

Click to collapse



I aint reading 300+ pages. lol


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I aint reading 300+ pages. lol

Click to collapse



Get back in the kitchen then.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Come back to my kitchen then.

Click to collapse




Okayyyyyy,...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

Click to collapse



How dare you!!!

You de-capsized my name in the quote xD haha


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

Going to bed early because I want to listen to the engadget podcast. Well technically http://thisismynextpodcast.com/2011/04/05/this-is-my-next-podcast-001/ this.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Going to bed early because I want to **** http://forum.xda-developers.com/picture.php?albumid=3422&pictureid=11825 this.

Click to collapse



Have fun!


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

Automagically. 

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> How doth Magnets work?

Click to collapse



How doth Dan work?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> *******
> 
> Why does alt+255=* ?

Click to collapse



Not sure  same reason why alt+f4 = awesomeness I think


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure  same reason why alt+f4 = awesomeness I think

Click to collapse



What does alt+f4=? For me it = nothing  

Yay! I just boughted mo phones 4 cheep!


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> How doth Dan work?

Click to collapse



When fed with TrollMunch(TM)
I'm about to run ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu--


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> What does alt+f4=? For me it = nothing
> 
> Yay! I just boughted mo phones 4 cheep!

Click to collapse



You are pressing the actual F4 button? Not F then 4???


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahaha  I've just noticed hussar should change the thread title... It sounds like he's talking to a certain someones dead dog


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  I've just noticed hussar should change the thread title... It sounds like he's talking to a certain someones dead dog

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



 xD just saying


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Is my post on the last page being ignored then? Thanks *****es.

Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



Says you who's own team rejected you and started a mafia.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Says you who's own team rejected you and started a mafia.

Click to collapse



Yea, but I wasnt ignored by the cat.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did not reject.... and I was like nearly one of the last llamas! Also... I'm not a *****  But I am meant to be getting jumped soon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meow.


10cats​Wait. Whut? Why bro?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Not tooo sure xD I'm still waiting toobe stabbed too...  they take their time don't they   


DanWilson said:


> Meow.
> 
> 
> 10cats​Wait. Whut? Why bro?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not tooo sure xD I'm still waiting toobe stabbed too...  they take their time don't they
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Come to Glasgow then!

Oh wait...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

You might need this


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahahha  xD





DanWilson said:


> Come to Glasgow then!
> 
> Oh wait...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

Niice... case for new phone?? 


Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



Terrible phone.
Next!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm off... 'night guys 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Terrible phone.
> Next!

Click to collapse



I ain't got nan evos! But, I have a OBD for my Atrix & captviate + a Impact for my Cliq XT  And a commuter for my Backflip


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 5, 2011)

@ dan wilson, can you please calm down with the foul language. Thanks.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> @ dan wilson, can you please calm down with the foul language. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Mhmmmmm..... TOLD dan.  Lolz


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah! Got told by the scary clown Moderator  Watch yo back Danny boy cause you already know how much the mods LOVE you 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

we have attracted moderation! I thought the Mafia is above all this?

Danny, I thought you bribed the clown with that midget pr0n? Why is he here?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> we have attracted moderation! I thought the Mafia is above all this?
> 
> Danny, I thought you bribed the clown with that midget pr0n? Why is he here?

Click to collapse



WE are, but technically Danny boy isn't in the mafia.  

Plus I don't think the Clown doesn't like midget porn, he prefers prop comedy porn haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WE are, but technically Danny boy isn't in the mafia.
> 
> Plus I don't like the Clown doesn't like midget porn, he prefers prop comedy porn haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Damn! And I archived my entire "niche" collection... time to go attic diving then...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Damn! And I archived my entire "niche" collection... time to go attic diving then...

Click to collapse



I thought you had a girlfriend for that 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thought you had a girlfriend for that
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hence the reason why the collection is in the attic


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hence the reason we use the word hence, which is a cool word, although digress is even cooler. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hence the reason we use the word hence, which is a cool word, although digress is even cooler.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Divest is an even cooler word. Sarcasm used to be nice, but that is soooo 2002.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Divest is an even cooler word. Sarcasm used to be nice, but that is soooo 2002.

Click to collapse



I still think flabbergasted is the best 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I still think flabbergasted is the best
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



But it sounds fat...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But it sounds fat...

Click to collapse



I doesn't, it makes me think of a fat person shaking his chin at someone yelling "Flabbergasted!" 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I doesn't, it makes me think of a fat person shaking his chin at someone yelling "Flabbergasted!"
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Same same, but different...


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry to bud in, but the coolest word in the history of words is Requiem 
the word Jiggly also makes me giggle for some reason... mmmmmhehehehehehehe

anyways.. I take my leave ...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Sorry to bud in, but the coolest word in the history of words is Requiem
> the word Jiggly also makes me giggle for some reason... mmmmmhehehehehehehe
> 
> anyways.. I take my leave ...

Click to collapse



You can join in in the convo  I welcome all to join in the fun  

I think the word moist makes me giggle hahaha


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

"Moist" reminds me of a wet penis... I swear I'm not homo


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

Apparently.......what you said on the ban thread contradicted that though


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

... Shhhhhhhhhhh  
lmao

You're an exception


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

I feel the love haha 

I think a cool word is disassociated, like "B!tch, I just disassociated with yo' stank hoe self, we're done. "


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL wtf? Imma say that to my girl when we break up


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> LOL wtf? Imma say that to my girl when we break up

Click to collapse



Great and you can tell her to thank me for expanding your vocabulary


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL I definitely will let her know that you played part in the break up!
BASS CANNON BASS CANNON BASS CANNON


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

That song is super repetitive  Not bad, but repetitive as hell 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That song is super repetitive  Not bad, but repetitive as hell
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha I agree.. I got tired of it too.. Lately I've been listening to a lot of dubstep! I'm in love with it!! 

Here is another Hardcore song: Click here
And a song for just chilling out: Click here (my Favourite =D)  and here


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are some pretty sick beats  That makes me want to DJ in my living room tonight! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 6, 2011)

We should tell someone 'part of xda tv to feature us in it!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

All of us?  I don't think that'd be very productive haha HI MAXEY! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> All of us?  I don't think that'd be very productive haha HI MAXEY!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Right. So we need to get productive. Come on now mafiosos let's spam xda and fulfill our familia's goal 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Right. So we need to get productive. Come on now mafiosos let's spam xda and fulfill our familia's goal
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Wanna let us in on what all these goals are? Haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wanna let us in on what all these goals are? Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Get the admins onto lemonparty.
I got a mod onto it. Or one of the websites...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

No Dan....I think that's YOUR goal 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No Dan....I think that's YOUR goal
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Oh yeah...

Meh.

I think that the mafia's goal should be my goal.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> Meh.
> 
> I think that the mafia's goal should be my goal.

Click to collapse



Why? You're not even in the mafia


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why? You're not even in the mafia

Click to collapse



Because I know you want to do it.

Also rather pissed since my NANDroid ****ed up and missed out on the only important part - data.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 6, 2011)

XDA has been ignored by me for the past few days...  

Bad news guys, I think I'm stuck with an iPhone 4 for like a week. :/ 

I had my Desire Z for like 2 weeks max lol.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Bad news guys, I think I'm stuck with an iPhone 4 for like a week. :/

Click to collapse



Leave now.
NOW


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> XDA has been ignored by me for the past few days...
> 
> Bad news guys, I think I'm stuck with an iPhone 4 for like a week. :/
> 
> I had my Desire Z for like 2 weeks max lol.

Click to collapse



That's because you want that Nexus S am I right? 

You shouldn't ignore xda though...it did nothing wrong


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 6, 2011)

@twitch a page back  I mean as in get Gli Sviluppatori mentioned   xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh hey by the way.... New mouse came today lol  case Thursday of Friday


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah! Yes! That would increase popularity and world cognizance of the family name  

Pics of the final product eh?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah! Yes! That would increase popularity and world cognizance of the family name
> 
> Pics of the final product eh?

Click to collapse



Haha yep  people could see how awesome we are then go on strike from xda till we take over > 

Sure  if I get it tomorrow ....


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

My dad told me that giffgaff are offering to pay me £50, a trip to London, a pint and lunch all to tell them why I don't use the SIM I have..
I don't see this anywhere...

WHY LIE!?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> My dad told me that giffgaff are offering to pay me £50, a trip to London, a pint and lunch all to tell them why I don't use the SIM I have..
> I don't see this anywhere...
> 
> WHY LIE!?

Click to collapse



They sound quite desperate....troll all over their faces! 

You don't see what? 


@Maxey yeah but I don't think the whole strike thing will work out well haha


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They sound quite desperate....troll all over their faces!
> 
> You don't see what?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This. But I mean I can't see them telling me this. My dad would've forwarded an email to me, and I have no PMs.
My dad also talks a lot of bull ****.

But I'd go if I could.

14 + Trip to London + Pint + £50 + Casual chat to business dudes = WIN!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> This. But I mean I can't see them telling me this. My dad would've forwarded an email to me, and I have no PMs.
> My dad also talks a lot of bull ****.
> 
> But I'd go if I could.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah si si that would indeed be win  Let us in on how that works out.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah si si that would indeed be win  Let us in on how that works out.

Click to collapse



XD

I really want to meet the Mafia. Come to Glasgow. Don't announce yourselves as a Mafia, and don't get stabbed. So don't stray from the airport. Or the plane for that matter...

Unless there is a strange fat man who looks like he is supposed to be skinny, who sweats a lot and holds this weird button in his right hand.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> XD
> 
> Unless there is a strange fat man who looks like he is supposed to be skinny, who sweats a lot and holds this weird button in his right hand.

Click to collapse



I'm not supposing the button would be very welcoming.....

I can't afford time nor money to go to at this moment but it would be fun if we all did meet up one day


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not supposing the button would be very welcoming.....
> 
> I can't afford time nor money to go to at this moment but it would be fun if we all did meet up one day

Click to collapse



Man I'd troll you.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 6, 2011)

Dan, can I come back yet?  

But yeah - I'm getting a Nexus S so it's all good.  The guy is just away until next Thursday.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Dan, can I come back yet?
> 
> But yeah - I'm getting a Nexus S so it's all good.  The guy is just away until next Thursday.

Click to collapse



You don't gotta listen to Dan, I'm the don hoe  

@Dan, I'd like to see you try...I'd shoot you with foam darts


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You don't gotta listen to Dan, I'm the don hoe
> 
> @Dan, I'd like to see you try...I'd shoot you with foam darts

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOO!!! NOT THE FOAM DARTS!!!!


Skellyyy said:


> Dan, can I come back yet?
> 
> But yeah - I'm getting a Nexus S so it's all good.  The guy is just away until next Thursday.

Click to collapse



Not till you get the Nexus S. Which isn't a good phone, but better than a (SH)i(T)Phone.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!! NOT THE FOAM DARTS!!!!
> 
> 
> Not till you get the Nexus S. Which isn't a good phone, but better than a (SH)i(T)Phone.

Click to collapse



I see what you did there


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see what you did there

Click to collapse



Good.

Trying to get Ubuntu with the Netbook launcher chrooting, then I'll maybe try booting it.
Perhaps.
Not likely to succeed.
Not likely to actually try...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!! NOT THE FOAM DARTS!!!!
> 
> 
> Not till you get the Nexus S. Which isn't a good phone, but better than a (SH)i(T)Phone.

Click to collapse



Yes! THE FOAM DARTS! 

By the way, have you used a Nexus S? If not then your trollish remarks are not heeded haha 

If so, we shall start a debate...


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey biatches. I just woke up late this morning and skipped breakfast AND coffee...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey biatches. I just woke up late this morning and skipped breakfast AND coffee...

Click to collapse



That's unfortunate. I woke up late this morning as well.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's unfortunate. I woke up late this morning as well.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I forgot to switch on my phone after it went flat yesterday... sigh...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I forgot to switch on my phone after it went flat yesterday... sigh...

Click to collapse



I woke up, got half dressed and fell back asleep haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I woke up, got half dressed and fell back asleep haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Lulz... that's worse than my case


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know! I was SO tired!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Me too... I was trying to conquer some provinces in Shogun 2 last night


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

silly rabbit, tricks are for kids


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> silly rabbit, tricks are for kids

Click to collapse



What the?

How... 

WTF?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

That's what she said.. when she looked in my pants *tear tear* sniff sniff


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats what she said 


sakai4eva said:


> What the?
> 
> How...
> 
> WTF?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok.... one too many crazy people around...


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope your not taking about me???? 


sakai4eva said:


> Ok.... one too many crazy people around...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Or me .. </3


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Aww dont b heart broken 


shukla said:


> Or me .. </3

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Aww dont b heart broken
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



*runs to a corner* *curls into a ball* *starts crying*

*SLITS WRIST*


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Ill b ur bff if sakai doesnt want to b 





shukla said:


> *runs to a corner* *curls into a ball* *starts crying*
> 
> *SLITS WRIST*

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Ill b ur bff if sakai doesnt want to b
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



OKAY  Will you let me hold your pinky?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

U can hold my pinky and my thumb... *starts blushing*





shukla said:


> OKAY  Will you let me hold your pinky?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U can hold my pinky and my thumb... *starts blushing*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i..... LOVE... YOUUUU!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm being self-referential here...

Sanity is overrated. Being crazy is the new black/pink


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

So I don't get it.. what's so good about this Mafia...


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

u need wuv too ??


sakai4eva said:


> I'm being self-referential here...
> 
> Sanity is overrated. Being crazy is the new black/pink

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> So I don't get it.. what's so good about this Mafia...

Click to collapse



join and u will c


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm, should I? Is it worth it? What benefits do I get it?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> Hmmm, should I? Is it worth it? What benefits do I get it?

Click to collapse



sakai, dan and max will become ur (insert prostitute name here)


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sakai, dan and max will become ur (insert prostitute name here)

Click to collapse



Hmmm... based on seniority, all of you will be my biatches.


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Night guys 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Good Night!


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm being self-referential here...
> 
> Sanity is overrated. Being crazy is the new black/pink

Click to collapse



oh you waded into my feelings with that one , black/pink is a lifestyle , not just some yuppie trend


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

is this really me online now?? 

what did  miss?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is this really me online now??
> 
> what did  miss?

Click to collapse



shukla and TCP holding hands and being gay.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> shukla and TCP holding hands and being gay.

Click to collapse



lol.

so what's up? other than the ceiling, the sky...


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol.
> 
> so what's up? other than the ceiling, the sky...

Click to collapse



The 13th floor. I work on the 12th, you see...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The 13th floor. I work on the 12th, you see...

Click to collapse



yeah,yeah..


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah,yeah..

Click to collapse



Hahaha. That's why I seldom start a conversation with "what's up?" and jump straight into the conversation...

That's how you get chicks to listen to you, yo.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hahaha. That's why I seldom start a conversation with "what's up?" and jump straight into the conversation...
> 
> That's how you get chicks to listen to you, yo.

Click to collapse



thx for the advice when no chicks around


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx for the advice when no chicks around

Click to collapse



You're lucky. I had to play wingman for an old buddy of mine while he teaches me the tricks.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You're lucky. I had to play wingman for an old buddy of mine while he teaches me the tricks.

Click to collapse



HAHA


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> HAHA

Click to collapse



Yeah, but he made it up by being my wingman then solo-ing by himself later on... so it was kinda win win. Now I can solo, but just hating the clubbing scene too much to go back there.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, but he made it up by being my wingman then solo-ing by himself later on... so it was kinda win win. Now I can solo, but just hating the clubbing scene too much to go back there.

Click to collapse



anything to talk about?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

You can talk about how sleepy I am getting...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You can talk about how sleepy I am getting...

Click to collapse



your boss is behind you!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> your boss is behind you!

Click to collapse



He's outstation... and my back is against the wall...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He's outstation... and my back is against the wall...

Click to collapse



that's what he wants you to think


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's what he wants you to think

Click to collapse



Erm... he's definitely out, and the wall doesn't have any cameras


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Erm... he's definitely out, and the wall doesn't have any cameras

Click to collapse



The wall in front of you though...


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't see shiat because I'm facing the computer.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

Man...my mafia members are kind of crazy haha  

Good morning all! 

Oh my gosh! T.C.P and Husam were both on? I missed out 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Can't see shiat because I'm facing the computer.

Click to collapse



Webcam *****. XD


twitch153 said:


> Man...my mafia members are kind of crazy haha
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On blowjobs?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Hus is just being his prude self again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Man...my mafia members are kind of crazy haha
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gooooood Morning.....


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Morning everyone

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

Good Afternooooooon.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 7, 2011)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 7, 2011)

Top of the afternoon guvna.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 7, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Top of the afternoon guvna.

Click to collapse



Who's the governor?!


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who's the governor?!

Click to collapse



Erm. Hello?
HOST *****!
I might upload my awesome castle for you to use as a world. After I hoover. And perhaps ****.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Erm. Hello?
> HOST *****!
> I might upload my awesome castle for you to use as a world. After I hoover. And perhaps ****.

Click to collapse



I am hosting?... And you didn't get it 


Haha Do iT


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am hosting?... And you didn't get it
> 
> 
> Haha Do iT

Click to collapse



Hmm?
I is an almost legit castle. The only things I spawned were  bones and pork, for the wolf I found. Then I kinda turned the bones into bonemeal. But everything else is legit!

JOIN NAO *****!


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

I might've broke the server.

/give Notch 46 64
/give Notch 46 64
/give Notch 46 64

*ClicK*


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dan, your sig is ducking epic.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Dan, your sig is ducking epic.

Click to collapse



Teh pic? I know. Thanks to Ekkis.

(Or is it the hidden suuuuurprise?)

I was playing MC on my legit game, and my pick broke as I discovered a cavern. It had diamond in it. I have Gold and Iron though. And Lapis Poopis.

Also - well done on keeping the duck = **** thing going.
That was a mistake the first tiem, but now it takes over my ducking life!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

You shouldn't be so ducking retarded  But I think the duck thing is pretty comical 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You shouldn't be so ducking retarded  But I think the duck thing is pretty comical
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It started cos I posted a pic on facebook of a packet of crisps (chips for the Americans) and tried to say **** Yeah. But autocorrect changed it to Duck Yeah. It diggging stuck.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> It started cos I posted a pic on facebook of a packet of crisps (chips for the Americans) and tried to say **** Yeah. But autocorrect changed it to Duck Yeah. It diggging stuck.

Click to collapse



I do it too...but I've done it a lot using swype. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY  I hate my life...


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY STUDY  I hate my life...

Click to collapse



PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY SLEEP PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY   I LURVE MA LIFE!

I feel sorry for you bro.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY SLEEP PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY PARTAY   I LURVE MA LIFE!
> 
> I feel sorry for you bro.

Click to collapse



Whatever.. after April 17, NO MORE EXAMS OR UNIVERSITY TILL SEPTEMBER


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

shukla said:


> Whatever.. after April 17, NO MORE EXAMS OR UNIVERSITY TILL SEPTEMBER

Click to collapse



What happened to being too cool for school?! Hm?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What happened to being too cool for school?! Hm?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



LOL well I am too cool for school.. I barely go to my classes...
But I'm not too cool for an education and a future career.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

shukla said:


> LOL well I am too cool for school.. I barely go to my classes...
> But I'm not too cool for an education and a future career.

Click to collapse



Mhm suuuuure  I screwed my computer  But it can be fixed! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Mhm suuuuure  I screwed my computer  But it can be fixed!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Too much porn?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

shukla said:


> Too much porn?

Click to collapse



Nah, basically I partitioned my hard drive to run Linux and windows but I put more space on my linux partition and decided to delete it and then reinstall it, then I forgot that the grub was still intact so I just need to reinstall windows.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah, basically I partitioned my hard drive to run Linux and windows but I put more space on my linux partition and decided to delete it and then reinstall it, then I forgot that the grub was still intact so I just need to reinstall windows.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Lulz... Linux doesn't need more than 100GB or so for it to run smoothly... use the "windows" FAT32 or NTFS partitions as storage...

I need to get used to that, btw, because my GF is getting me an SSD in lieu of a blowjob for my birthday.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lulz... Linux doesn't need more than 100GB or so for it to run smoothly... use the "windows" FAT32 or NTFS partitions as storage...
> 
> I need to get used to that, btw, because my GF is getting me an SSD in lieu of a blowjob for my birthday.

Click to collapse



I realize this now, it's all fixed up and I'll install BT again tomorrow  I gave it a safe 130 gb.

I wish I could get a SSD, and really?....you could only get one? I could probably get both, and some on my birthday haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I realize this now, it's all fixed up and I'll install BT again tomorrow  I gave it a safe 130 gb.
> 
> I wish I could get a SSD, and really?....you could only get one? I could probably get both, and some on my birthday haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Well, we have exhausted all options of meeting up with each other, so only thing left is for her to buy me an expensive-ish gift. So I bucked on a 100GB SSD from OCZ. It's a vertex 2, which is kinda cool, btw.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 8, 2011)

Good (almost) Afternoon...


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good (almost) Afternoon...

Click to collapse



Yo.... Friday's over for me


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 8, 2011)

EASTER HOLIDAYS 
Minecraft for 2 weeks wo- I mean. yay.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey all, I fixed my computer up  I pulled a Maxey  So how is everyone? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha yay! Something is named after me... I guess that's a good thing  Congrats by the way... waiting on my case  And I'm on holiday tommorow  I'm good thanks  Yourself??


twitch153 said:


> Hey all, I fixed my computer up  I pulled a Maxey  So how is everyone?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 9, 2011)

You noobs... I always fixed my PC up with no problem... The longest time I had for assembly is when I first got my first PC, which had a little BIOS problem.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bump, then I go back to sleep.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 9, 2011)

Good Afternoon.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey babes what's up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2011)

It would have been done quickly (apart from the paste thing ) Its just waiting for parts, haha 


sakai4eva said:


> You noobs... I always fixed my PC up with no problem... The longest time I had for assembly is when I first got my first PC, which had a little BIOS problem.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It would have been done quickly (apart from the paste thing ) Its just waiting for parts, haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed! Mine to forever to get here when I was waiting for my power supply, the wait was HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone majoring in Biomedical?  I'm f*cking getting raped in UNI!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm majoring in Information Systems, I can't help haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

Hellooooo????


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonjour


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

NO INTERNET, NO INTERNET


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Hus  Still no internet then?  I have no internet... Using data   



husam666 said:


> NO INTERNET, NO INTERNET

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 10, 2011)

Feels so nice to have 30MBit from Virgin.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 10, 2011)

I am also interneting.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Heyya, I have just purchused a 50MB plan 
I was using university internet before



still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Heyya, I have just purchused a 50MB plan
> I was using university internet before
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Time for thread spam then? Yes??
 (Hi Husam)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 10, 2011)

Where is Max?
***** better host. Feeling bored. And my dad is listening to **** music.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Where is Max?
> ***** better host. Feeling bored. And my dad is listening to **** music.

Click to collapse



Are you always this cranky?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you always this cranky?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yep. 
Why aren't you?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Yep.
> Why aren't you?

Click to collapse



Ummmmm... Why should I be cranky? Tired, maybe. Cranky, no.
Am I bored? Definitely!


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm... Why should I be cranky? Tired, maybe. Cranky, no.
> Am I bored? Definitely!
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



So I went t the gym today and my instructor told me to eat amd don't move a lot, not even go for a walk, how great is that dude? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> So I went t the gym today and my instructor told me to eat amd don't move a lot, not even go for a walk, how great is that dude?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



FATTEH!

He also told you to watch eel soup.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> FATTEH!
> 
> He also told you to watch eel soup.

Click to collapse



No he didn't 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No he didn't
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Hi husam. Sorry wrong quote. (darnit!)


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> So I went t the gym today and my instructor told me to eat amd don't move a lot, not even go for a walk, how great is that dude?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Not bad. 
(right quote  XD )

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not bad.
> (right quote  XD )
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Lol, how's everyone/thing?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, how's everyone/thing?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse




Meh. I will now not  see Sparky for more than five minutes, a, day for the next seven months (I'm still not sure if that's, a blessing or a curse) 
How are you doing? 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I will now not  see Sparky for more than five minutes, a, day for the next seven months (I'm still not sure if that's, a blessing or a curse)
> How are you doing?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Good, nothing to do I'm bored to death.

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good, nothing to do I'm bored to death.
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Hey. That makes two of us! XD 
The more the merrier. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey. That makes two of us! XD
> The more the merrier.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Lol, so it's like some quality time with you 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, so it's like some quality time with you
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Woo Hoo! Time for tag team thread spam?? XD 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Woo Hoo! Time for tag team thread spam?? XD
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Spam 
Which thread xD

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Spam
> Which thread xD
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Spam.
All of them!!! 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Good morning to all and to all...I'm making belgian waffles again.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good morning to all and to all...I'm making belgian waffles again.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Morning.
Where's MY waffles? 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good morning to all and to all...I'm making belgian waffles again.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yo xxx hoe 
Wazzapi?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't make you waffles! There isn't enough mix yet haha 

@Husam Hey! How have you been? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can't make you waffles! There isn't enough mix yet haha
> 
> @Husam Hey! How have you been?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I want waffles!  JK 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want waffles!  JK
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I'll figure out how to mail some to you eventually haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can't make you waffles! There isn't enough mix yet haha
> 
> @Husam Hey! How have you been?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm ok, a bit hungry and there you are talking about waffles  

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm ok, a bit hungry and there you are talking about waffles
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Me too. Now I want waffles. We should make twitch make us some.
XD 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's because belgian waffles are freaking awesome! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me too. Now I want waffles. We should make twitch make us some.
> XD
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



He's evil he won't 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He's evil he won't
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



I'm not evil  by the way, I got Swat 4 up, maybe when you get your internet we can play 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not evil  by the way, I got Swat 4 up, maybe when you get your internet we can play
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Cool, can't wait 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

I gotz hungry so I stole Sparky's pizza. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Cool, can't wait
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



It's been a pain trying to get online games. Torrents are poop for finding good online games!  But....I lack the money.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I gotz hungry so I stole Sparky's pizza.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



That's what he gets for leaving you alone the whole day 

@twitch its easy to play online, just selct join game and click internet choose a server, voila 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That's what he gets for leaving you alone the whole day
> 
> @twitch its easy to play online, just selct join game and click internet choose a server, voila
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



That's what I said!  this 7 day a week schedule just kills me.  (imagine what it does to him!)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's what I said!  this 7 day a week schedule just kills me.  (imagine what it does to him!)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



7days a week!?, this is stupid

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 7days a week!?, this is stupid
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Yes. Seven freaking days a week straight until Nov 1, 2011 {unless there are winds in excess of 30 mph or something like that) He builds ferris wheels and other complex rides for state and local fairs. (and is a part time inspector for fairs in which He did not build any rides )


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

I know how to join an online game on Swat haha I was talking about finding other good online games. Like left 4 dead 2 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know how to join an online game on Swat haha I was talking about finding other good online games. Like left 4 dead 2
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Having fun yet?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Having fun yet?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



No  I have to clean dog sh!t...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No  I have to clean dog sh!t...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Teach your dog to use the toilet.


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Teach your dog to use the toilet.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



+1 on that

And then teach him how to drink out of the toilet 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> +1 on that
> 
> And then teach him how to drink out of the toilet
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Ummm. He probably already knows how to do that. My dog  casey did that all the time (even after refilling his water bowl with fresh water)
Edit: I miss Casey.   {r.i.p. may 26, 2010}
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm. He probably already knows how to do that. My dog  casey did that all the time (even after refilling his water bowl with fresh water)
> Edit: I miss Casey.   {r.i.p. may 26, 2010}
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Sorry for that 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sorry for that
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Not, your fault. Casey had a good life surrounded by a family (including birds) who loved and adored him. He was well cared for (even up to his last minutes) and loved his family. Ok. I'm fine now.
Anyway.... I turned my wife-eyes back on.   XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn... 1day back and all the threads have been spammed hus  Conrats  


@Dan.... I'm on holiday... I can't host.... 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn... 1day back and all the threads have been spammed hus  Conrats
> 
> 
> @Dan.... I'm on holiday... I can't host....
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's me 
How's it going?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

Rightful bump  

Who digs the humpy dragon?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a new car bump  ok not new but new to me 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Got a new car bump  ok not new but new to me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Wassup T.C.P?  What kind of car?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn... 1day back and all the threads have been spammed hus  Conrats
> 
> 
> @Dan.... I'm on holiday... I can't host....
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I helped too. 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Would you like to have spam, bacon, egg, sausage, spam, SPAM, spam and spam or spam, toast, spam, baked beans, spam, SPAM, and spam?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Would you like to have spam, bacon, egg, sausage, spam, SPAM, spam and spam or spam, toast, spam, baked beans, spam, SPAM, and spam?

Click to collapse



I would like it with SPAM! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would like it with SPAM!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



But of course, some people like it with an extra portion of spam...

I wonder, if Monty Python said bacon...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But of course, some people like it with an extra portion of spam...
> 
> I wonder, if Monty Python said bacon...

Click to collapse



I miss Monty Python, it's been so long I forgot almost everything haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

I just re-introduced the Pythons to some friends. Some loved it, but some were bored... but I never wanted to be an accountant... I wanted to be...






























A LUMBERJACK


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good morning 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good morning
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Mornin' hus.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2011)

GOOOOOOD Morning everybody!!!!!!!!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> GOOOOOOD Morning everybody!!!!!!!!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Good afternoon 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

My data plan will expire in few minutes, so goodbye for now 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My data plan will expire in few minutes, so goodbye for now
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Lulz. Hus, you need to get a real plan man.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

Sparky says oooooooowwww.
Good Morning
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky says oooooooowwww.
> Good Morning
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



good morning

lol, looks like i had extra credit in my balance (prepaid) so im gonna stay here for another day


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning
> 
> lol, looks like i had extra credit in my balance (prepaid) so im gonna stay here for another day

Click to collapse



Hi Husam. ^ Yay!^  


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam. ^ Yay!^
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



hey, how are you doing today?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, how are you doing today?

Click to collapse



I'm mad. Because of this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bad, bad Sparky... (oh btw in the post what your doing thread I waved to you while you passed by on the bus)   
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

oh god, thats bad.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh god, thats bad.

Click to collapse



I told you....
He's a bad, bad, bad Sparky.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

im so tired, im gonna take a nap, ttyl


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im so tired, im gonna take a nap, ttyl

Click to collapse



Nitey nite.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nitey nite.

Click to collapse



night? its still 5


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> night? its still 5

Click to collapse



You mean three.


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 11, 2011)

U mean 7:30 am 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U mean 7:30 am
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You mean I'm not awake yet?

I love time zones.


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 11, 2011)

Pretty much... still in bed XD 





DanWilson said:


> You mean I'm not awake yet?
> 
> I love time zones.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

11pm here.... zzzzz?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

In fact you are not even om XDA on the interwebs...
You are still tucked in bed all snuggly like...


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 11, 2011)

I did a ****.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not touching that one.
Goodnight Gracie!


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not touching that one.
> Goodnight Gracie!

Click to collapse



I didn't expect you to.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I didn't expect you to.

Click to collapse



And in other news..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And in other news..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Click to collapse



I'm awake now 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm awake now
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



How was your nap?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not good haha If it was he'd be online telling us how spectacular it was 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not good haha If it was he'd be online telling us how spectacular it was
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



What's up Twitch?
Have you heard the latest?
Sparky dented the screen of his Nexus One and I hit him over the head with a big heavy cast iron frying pan!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing much babydoll  

Hbu? I didn't know that! XD

Did you actually hit him with the 
iron? 

How did he dent it?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nothing much babydoll
> 
> Hbu? I didn't know that! XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he put it in the same pocket with some change 

@babydoll my nap was good


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he put it in the same pocket with some change
> 
> @babydoll my nap was good

Click to collapse



Seriously?! That dented the screen? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn... That's some strong change  Anyway.... How is he? Unconscious? 


Also.... Hey 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Maxey! How goes the Computer? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Maxey! How goes the Computer?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Still lulzing at my own comment about groping, twitch...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Still lulzing at my own comment about groping, twitch...

Click to collapse



That comment is hilarious  How are you Sakai? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

Am I allowed to join?¿ 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That comment is hilarious  How are you Sakai?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm always fine 

If the sky falls down on me, I'll use it as a blanket. Although someone might wanna crank up the AC before I do that 



watt9493 said:


> Am I allowed to join?¿
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



New members are ALWAYS welcome. Just put out logo on your sig/avatar.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks saki

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thanks saki
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



My name be sakai, Lord and Master of OT, 4eva. 

If you'd look closely on the text on the orange part of my s-box, you'll be understanding why.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My name be sakai, Lord and Master of OT, 4eva.
> 
> If you'd look closely on the text on the orange part of my s-box, you'll be understanding why.

Click to collapse



I thought you labeled me as OT Master  

By the way Watt I'm the Don and welcome to the mafia 

Just no trollin'....like Dan


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thought you labeled me as OT Master
> 
> By the way Watt I'm the Don and welcome to the mafia
> 
> Just no trollin'....like Dan

Click to collapse



You are (just) the Mafioso Don, my friend.

I have long earned my command of OT. Refer to my siggy for the conquest details.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You are (just) the Mafioso Don, my friend.
> 
> I have long earned my command of OT. Refer to my siggy for the conquest details.

Click to collapse



Then what shall my out of Mafioso rank be?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then what shall my out of Mafioso rank be?

Click to collapse



Banannananananananana Lord and Most Blameworthy One. 



p/s: still gonna blame it on the 'nana


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banannananananananana Lord and Most Blameworthy One.
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: still gonna blame it on the 'nana

Click to collapse



What have I done that makes it my fault for everything?! It's because I'm so awesome


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What have I done that makes it my fault for everything?! It's because I'm so awesome

Click to collapse



Because you are blameworthy? Also because Blaming the Banana is such a beautiful and poetic phrase.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because you are blameworthy? Also because Blaming the Banana is such a beautiful and poetic phrase.

Click to collapse



It's almost as beautiful as romancing the bone 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's almost as beautiful as romancing the bone
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



That sounds weird...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That sounds weird...

Click to collapse



It's an innuendo for masturbation haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's an innuendo for masturbation haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse


[email protected]#$%^&*()

No $#!+...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

Night guys

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

Night! 

I know Sakai  I figured you knew but I just wanted to be the point into your head haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Night buddy.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Night!
> 
> I know Sakai  I figured you knew but I just wanted to be the point into your head haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Ever heard "choking the smurf"?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ever heard "choking the smurf"?

Click to collapse



No I haven't haha That's pretty funny  I know more but I forgot them  Because I'm tired  Goodnight all! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

Nigthz!

Don't let the bed-bugs bite.

BITE BACK!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 12, 2011)

Aaahhhhh! I opened the curtain and saw this guy staring back at me and I had like a panicattack until I saw it was my reflection  And the shower head like flew off and hit me 

Hey again 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aaahhhhh! I opened the curtain and saw this guy staring back at me and I had like a panicattack until I saw it was my reflection  And the shower head like flew off and hit me
> 
> Hey again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



still failing, eh?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aaahhhhh! I opened the curtain and saw this guy staring back at me and I had like a panicattack until I saw it was my reflection  And the shower head like flew off and hit me
> 
> Hey again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



At least you didn't try to kill him...


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 12, 2011)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Guten Morgen.

Click to collapse



Guten Morgen. back, whatever that means


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Guten Morgen.

Click to collapse



Guten Tag.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aaahhhhh! I opened the curtain and saw this guy staring back at me and I had like a panicattack until I saw it was my reflection  And the shower head like flew off and hit me
> 
> Hey again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahaha! I think that's the most ridiculous thing I ever heard! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Guten Morgen. back, whatever that means

Click to collapse



Good Morning in German xD
Not that I'm German or anything.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 12, 2011)

Hahaha  Yes... That would've ended badly 


sakai4eva said:


> At least you didn't try to kill him...

Click to collapse



XD


Buenos Tardes

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 12, 2011)

Buenos diaz 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

Something about retards?


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 12, 2011)

derp derp hurrrr durr


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just noticed... why are we still open for business ? What does husam mean with that ?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just noticed... why are we still open for business ? What does husam mean with that ?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



He's Husam, there's no rhyme or reason to his madness, it's because he simply can 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn... That's some strong change  Anyway.... How is he? Unconscious?
> 
> 
> Also.... Hey
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. I still needed him to take out the trash....Plus he has a head like stone.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nah. I still needed him to take out the trash....Plus he has a head like stone.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you had to find that out somehow?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'm guessing you had to find that out somehow?

Click to collapse



I beat him over the head with a cast iron frying pan. JK
(I did however, see him get hit by a steel beam once)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I beat him over the head with a cast iron frying pan. JK
> (I did however, see him get hit by a steel beam once)

Click to collapse



That sounds painful  How you doing Babydoll? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds painful  How you doing Babydoll?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I imagine it was, however He got up, dusted himself off and went right back to work building a firehouse (carnival ride)
I'm good Twitch. How about yourself?


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I imagine it was, however He got up, dusted himself off and went right back to work building a firehouse (carnival ride)
> I'm good Twitch. How about yourself?

Click to collapse



Said man is the hulk. Said mans children shall be little green people. Perhaps without the rock hard head.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

What's my job guys? I can do anything with a car, and build stuffs. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's my job guys? I can do anything with a car, and build stuffs.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Can you make a lovemobile for me an Dan to drive around in like the one below?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

Only if you supply the vehicle. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

The best I could do. I apologize if it talks a bit.

Or did you have something like this in mind?






Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 12, 2011)

Th older/uglier/more colorful/holy would be preferable. Those are just how Dan likes things


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Th older/uglier/more colorful/holy would be preferable. Those are just how Dan likes things

Click to collapse



Holy? Sweet ****ing turds, I'm not stoned!


















































Much.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

Carry all the bastard love children with you^

OR




Ride in style, like a couple.

Better? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Carry all the bastard love children with you^
> 
> OR
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps a limo? Something that doesn't have rust on it? A car perhaps? Not a camper van?

Although the first one is pretty win.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll see what I can do.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

One of my favorites 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

Am i going to die?

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Damn. My laptop is a mess...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

My god, I leave for a bit and come back to this....


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dan, Wtf?
Yes twitch. I apoligize. 







Kinda

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Am i going to die?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk
> 
> Damn. My laptop is a mess...

Click to collapse



Yes, you are....I'm sorry.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

OH **** NO!!!!!!
I'll never finish my MineCraft castle in Hell.

Oh wait. The Nether.

Meh. Bring it.




Also - my phone gives more detail on my finger than my eye does.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> OH **** NO!!!!!!
> I'll never finish my MineCraft castle in Hell.
> 
> Oh wait. The Nether.
> ...

Click to collapse



We will come to your funeral, and I'll make sure to take good care of your phone. 

I'll give it to Husam since he desperately needs an upgrade for him ancient dinosaur turd haha 

No offense Husam.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

@Dan: Yes, you're going to die if you don't stop wanking with that hand.

@watt: I'll have the shiny Mustang please. You guys can have the van.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

@Watt I want a 1980 Corvette maxed out to the fullest but still giving it stable handling


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Stole this especially for you twitch

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

How bout this saki? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stole this especially for you twitch
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I want... a bicycle. With all the trimmings.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How bout this saki?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's sakai. SAAAAAAKAAAAAAAAI


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stole this especially for you twitch
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sick haha 

Now paint it, give it retarded neon lighting on the insides and I want fuzzy dice things that hang from my mirror 

You're becoming more valuable than most members of the mafia


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's sakai. SAAAAAAKAAAAAAAAI

Click to collapse



But Saki is sooo much fun  Do you disagree?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But Saki is sooo much fun  Do you disagree?

Click to collapse



No... because sakai has five letters in it. My first name has five letters in it. IT FITS. Five is a magic number.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No... because sakai has five letters in it. My first name has five letters in it. IT FITS. Five is a magic number.

Click to collapse



I know but it reminds me of Sake, which you can agree can be fun 

But it burns so much with that first sip


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry sakai. Ill admidt im a somewhat ignorant american. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sorry sakai. Ill admidt im a somewhat ignorant american.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Forgiven, but not forgotten 

But sake's nice....

Too bad that we have to pay a lot of alcohol tax... stupid guberment don't like drunk people posting crazy $#!+ on youtube.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sorry sakai. Ill admidt im a somewhat ignorant american.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's okay if you realize you're ignorant and change your ways 

@Sake  Lulz I can't imagine why they wouldn't want that


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now what specs would you like on your bike sakai? Cause this is a nice bike to me (my personal one) 






Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Now what specs would you like on your bike sakai? Cause this is a nice bike to me (my personal one)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spec'ed out wheels, better handlebar, 24-speed gear shifts, electric/regenerative motor, front and back strobe-lights (trust me, I need this one), front and rear suspension, etc.

Those are the bare minimal trimmings.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Spec'ed out wheels, better handlebar, 24-speed gear shifts, electric/regenerative motor, front and back strobe-lights (trust me, I need this one), front and rear suspension, etc.
> 
> Those are the bare minimal trimmings.

Click to collapse



My gosh Sakai aren't you a picky one? 

I could see you rollin' through the block with an Uzi and riding on your bike with one hand, using the strobe lights as a blinding distraction 

OOOOOOOOH!!!!! I want some sexy roller blades as my escape vehicle in case the Corvette ever runs out of gas haha


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here ya go sakai, most features are hidden, for stealth purposes. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Here ya go sakai, most features are hidden, for stealth purposes.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



I want roller blades like that haha xD


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Best i can do for ya twitch. Not much out there for these things!






sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Best i can do for ya twitch. Not much out there for these things!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can imagine that's fine as long as I don't have to lift my feet in any way shape or form and just kind of scoot along the road haha 

By the way, I like the sig you have for the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

They do all the work for you. Hamster powered! And as far as the sig, thanks. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> They do all the work for you. Hamster powered! And as far as the sig, thanks.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Man, those poor hamsters haha 

Oh well! Just another reason for PETA women to get naked


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Theres 200 total. They share the task by design

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Theres 200 total. They share the task by design
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



I honestly have to say I would enjoy having self propelled lazy people shoes  That'd be amazing on all kinds of levels!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My gosh Sakai aren't you a picky one?
> 
> I could see you rollin' through the block with an Uzi and riding on your bike with one hand, using the strobe lights as a blinding distraction
> 
> OOOOOOOOH!!!!! I want some sexy roller blades as my escape vehicle in case the Corvette ever runs out of gas haha

Click to collapse



CSB time:

A racer friend of mine (road racer, really good totally not a ricer) installed a strobelight at the back of his car that I helped design. Basically, it's an Arduino-controlled spotlight on his back hood that'll increase in brightness the moment you switch it on. 

While it doesn't sound all that impressive, what it does do at night is give the impression to a chasing car that he's on the wrong lane and there's an approaching car.

I've never seen it before, but he claimed to have wrecked a cop car (look, it's Malaysia, not that hard to wreck it, actually) with that strobelight.

Freaked me out man...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why is it so f$%&*ng windy out!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> CSB time:
> 
> A racer friend of mine (road racer, really good totally not a ricer) installed a strobelight at the back of his car that I helped design. Basically, it's an Arduino-controlled spotlight on his back hood that'll increase in brightness the moment you switch it on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to admit, I would love to actually see that happen.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have to admit, I would love to actually see that happen.

Click to collapse



+1 totally awesome


sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



Why hello to you too Llama  haha


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why hello to you too Llama  haha

Click to collapse



Didn't wanna come off too formal this evening Twitch 

Hows life been?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Didn't wanna come off too formal this evening Twitch
> 
> Hows life been?

Click to collapse



I can tell haha Well if you read the last few pages of Answer the question blah blah blah you'll know exactly what's been up in the life of the banana haha

How about yourself?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can tell haha Well if you read the last few pages of Answer the question blah blah blah you'll know exactly what's been up in the life of the banana haha
> 
> How about yourself?

Click to collapse



I just read that while waiting for something interesting to happen! Hmm.... interesting situation.... 

Anyways.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 doin'


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, the crash would be totally awesome, but the way his ride is spec, I don't really think it was possible for a cop car to even get near him... unless there was a traffic jam.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Whats he got sakai? Im interested....

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats he got sakai? Im interested....
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Current car or the one he (claimed) to have crashed the cop car with?

His current ride is a soft-modded Skyline GT-R (R35), the old thing was an RX-7 with all the trimmings. With all the farting that car did, I suppose he plugged in a turbo kit or something. I just made sure that I strapped in the bucket seat real tight before he even start the car.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats he got sakai? Im interested....
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



+1 I wanna know too!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn. I want a nice car.... even an STI and i would be happy.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Damn. I want a nice car.... even an STI and i would be happy.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



I'm a guy and I drive an urban compact. It is all relative to what you want from a car. For me, it is a machine that gets me from A to B. For everything else, there's Mastercard.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha when youre 17 its a brick and some jigglers!  or the explorer i have out front. Either one works

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha when youre 17 its a brick and some jigglers!  or the explorer i have out front. Either one works
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Nah... my parents gifted it to me as a graduation present. Pretty much made up for all the birthday presents I missed out on. So I'm kinda thankful that I don't have to walk or take up a loan


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought my own. Lucky bastard. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I bought my own. Lucky bastard.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Hehehe... of course 

What would you choose, a car or 21 years of birthday gifts (minus 3 years he accidentally got me something)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Considering i never got poop for my birthday, AND had to buy my own car, phone, ps3, ect. Id take the 21 years of gifts

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Considering i never got poop for my birthday, AND had to buy my own car, phone, ps3, ect. Id take the 21 years of gifts
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Hehe... that'll teach you to stand up on your own. Seriously, I had a good life, and I'd be buggered to waste my headstart on carp.

So I'm going for my professional papers this year, and hope to finish on a high note


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

Best of luck to you sakai. I gotta get up at 5 for school, night guys.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Best of luck to you sakai. I gotta get up at 5 for school, night guys.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Nights!

so many chars needed


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nights!
> 
> so many chars needed

Click to collapse



I'm also heading to sleep too...goodnight! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm also heading to sleep too...goodnight!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Alright buddy, bite the bedbugs!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright buddy, bite the bedbugs!

Click to collapse



That's how I get my nightly nutrition. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright buddy, bite the bedbugs!

Click to collapse



Why has teh guns!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why has teh guns!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Good Mornin' y'all


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good Mornin' y'all

Click to collapse



Mornin' Hus...

I nearly got into an argument with my clerks... sooooo agitated...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' Hus...
> 
> I nearly got into an argument with my clerks... sooooo agitated...

Click to collapse



we all know that in the end you always win


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all know that in the end you always win

Click to collapse



Because I wanted to travel across the phone line and strangle her...

But then I realized that the mistake was due to the program, which means I would now like to kill the programmers, then my boss.

And my boss.... gosh...

I gave him a report, he didn't like the layout, asked me to change it, then when his version came out, it was too congested to see anything and he realized that MY layout was much better. FML.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because I wanted to travel across the phone line and strangle her...
> 
> But then I realized that the mistake was due to the program, which means I would now like to kill the programmers, then my boss.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh man!
 can I travel across the net and kill them for you


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh man!
> can I travel across the net and kill them for you

Click to collapse



The clerks work in the estate, where there is no internet... can you get across a fax transmission?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The clerks work in the estate, where there is no internet... can you get across a fax transmission?

Click to collapse



Fortunately for you, I can  But it'll cost you, that's right....all the peanut butter! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The clerks work in the estate, where there is no internet... can you get across a fax transmission?

Click to collapse



Ill make you a virtural monster truck, so you can virtually drive through said fax line, then you can do all the strangelin you want. And make a clean escape! About the boss thing, i cant really help. As my boss is as big of a d*ck


sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey there 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for quoting.

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing threads
Double banned because I did not quote 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mixing threads
> Double banned because I did not quote
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing the sarcasm.







Double banned cos I know you looked back at that post to see the sarcasm.
XD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Double banned cos I know you looked back at that post to see the sarcasm.
> XD

Click to collapse



Let me put it in a way so that YOU understand:

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLL

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Let me put it in a way so that YOU understand:
> 
> FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



You know what is fail? I got an email telling me that Bondage Engineering now follows me on Twitter.

I've never tweeted (tweeted? twat? twote?) about S&M, so what the ****?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You know what is fail? I got an email telling me that Bondage Engineering now follows me on Twitter.
> 
> I've never tweeted (tweeted? twat? twote?) about S&M, so what the ****?

Click to collapse



Internet 101:
That's called a spam

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Internet 101:
> That's called a spam
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



But bro. Why bondag-- OH GOD ITS THE LLAMA!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> But bro. Why bondag-- OH GOD ITS THE LLAMA!!

Click to collapse



Should that name mean something special?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Should that name mean something special?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



I dunno.
I am hungry though...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I dunno.
> I am hungry though...

Click to collapse



I just had kona monster and a chocolate bar for dinner. -_-

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

My head hurts and I'm hungry and it's all your fault. 

Oh, wait wrong thread. Sorry.  
Hi everybody.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey babydoll! I just saw the Nexus S sense ui build in action, looks pretty cool. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey babydoll! I just saw the Nexus S sense ui build in action, looks pretty cool.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Really? I like Sense. I have a  NS.  Yay! 
Edit: My phone has a mind of it's own today... Posted this b4 I was finished writing it....
Hi Twitch. 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Really? I like Sense. I have a  NS.  Yay!
> Edit: My phone has a mind of it's own today... Posted this b4 I was finished writing it....
> Hi Twitch.
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yeah but it's still in need of some massive development 

How are you babydoll? I can't wait to see that Rom on our sexy s-amoled screen 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but it's still in need of some massive development
> 
> How are you babydoll? I can't wait to see that Rom on our sexy s-amoled screen
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



My head hurts, I'm hungry, my parakeet Pipsqueak won't go back in her cage, Sparky's STILL at work... Other than that peachy keen...
How about yourself?
And yeah I wants that ROM!
AND I WANT IT  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My head hurts, I'm hungry, my parakeet Pipsqueak won't go back in her cage, Sparky's STILL at work... Other than that peachy keen...
> How about yourself?
> And yeah I wants that ROM!
> AND I WANT IT  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Take an aspirin.

2. Punch the bird haha

3. Eat the bird to help with the hunger. 

4. If you want the rom, flash, flash, flash, and...flash haha

My head hurts too, quite badly. I'm going to get glasses Thursday and I don't know if I'll like them. Besides that I'm just living life as the seconds pass me, like tiny martian UFO's that fly by your face but they are so tiny you can't reach them! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1. Take an aspirin.
> 
> 2. Punch the bird haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) I suffer from migraines ( aspirin doesn't work  
2) No, I can' t punch the bird ( she bites)
3) if you don't like glasses try contacts... I wear them and I like them alot.
4) I'm gonna have a bowl of Reeses puffs cereal instead 
5) I'm too lazy to flash a ROM right now maybe tomorrow.... 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 1) I suffer from migraines ( aspirin doesn't work
> 2) No, I can' t punch the bird ( she bites)
> 3) if you don't like glasses try contacts... I wear them and I like them alot.
> 4) I'm gonna have a bowl of Reeses puffs cereal instead
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I suffer from them too, that's why I'm getting glasses.

2. Then...grab the brick...

3. I would do that, but I only need it for working with computers.

4. I like that cereal! 

5. Well...don't be lazy haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1. I suffer from them too, that's why I'm getting glasses.
> 
> 2. Then...grab the brick...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) then you know Treximet is a rip off...
2) Sssshhhhh She might hear you. 
(like I said she bites)
3) ok
4) it's my favorite cereal that and maple frosted mini wheats
 5) I'm in lazy mode until Sparky shows up..... Anyone seen Sparky?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1. I suffer from them too, that's why I'm getting glasses.
> 
> 2. Then...grab the brick...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bricking the bird will be my new code-name for mast...urb...ation...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bricking the bird will be my new code-name for mast...urb...ation...

Click to collapse



Now you've made my bird mad
You won't like her when she's mad...

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 1) then you know Treximet is a rip off...
> 2) Sssshhhhh She might hear you.
> (like I said she bites)
> 3) ok
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I never heard of it, but I tend to avoid pills.

2. I ain't scared of no bird! Bring it!! 

3. I don't know...I like a lot of cereal haha

4. I have! I have! He's at work haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1. I never heard of it, but I tend to avoid pills.
> 
> 2. I ain't scared of no bird! Bring it!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) It's a reformulation of imitrex (they added ibuprofen or tylenol I can't remember which and I'm too lazy to look at the bottle)
 2) this is no ordinary bird. This. Bird. Is. Fearless.
3) cereal rocks! I changed my mind and stole another one of Sparky's pizzas  XD
4) yeah I know 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

So what is your reason for banning me? Haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now you've made my bird mad
> You won't like her when she's mad...
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Does she turn green?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does she turn green?

Click to collapse



She self destructs haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've walked like 6 miles today. Twitch, can I borrow those hamster powered roller skates?

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So what is your reason for banning me? Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse




Ummm...... Cuz I have pizza and you don't.  
I can't think of the reason just now... Migraines make me fuzzy in the head... 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

ehehehehehehehehehehehehe

For both of you.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does she turn green?

Click to collapse



No. Shes yellow but she gets all fluffed up and mad looking. It's scary 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Shes yellow but she gets all fluffed up and mad looking. It's scary
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



That would be hilarious to see! 

@Watt, hell yeah you can! Why'd you walk so far...? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That would be hilarious to see!
> 
> @Watt, hell yeah you can! Why'd you walk so far...?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'll try and get a pic or video of it... It really is freaky (she once got mad  and was perched on the back of the futon and just puffed up out of nowhere and bit Sparky on the ear... 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll try and get a pic or video of it... It really is freaky (she once got mad  and was perched on the back of the futon and just puffed up out of nowhere and bit Sparky on the ear...
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha! I wonder if she could float when she's all puffed up....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Shes yellow but she gets all fluffed up and mad looking. It's scary
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I am of the opinion that if a pet misbehaves, I would like to smack it across the nose (I'm a dog guy) or blast his face with a strobelight. 

Reminds me of a story:

A preacher bought a pet parrot from a sailor. Being blessed with "salty" language, the bird never ceases to cuss, and despite the preacher's best efforts and exhortations, the bird refuses to change its ways:

Preacher: Blessed are th-
Bird: cheesemakers!

Preacher: Thou shalt not 
Bird: bugger off!

Preacher: The Lord is my shepard, I shall not wa-
Bird: wank!

After a while, even the preacher lost his patience:

Preacher: Oh bird, what shall I do to make you silent?
Bird: Waaaank!
Preacher: That's it! I'm putting you in the fridge!

The first few minutes in the fridge, the bird was still shouting profanity (which I will not repeat here unless I wanna get banned), but after a while, it went silent.

The preacher, being the kind soul that he is, decided to check on the bird and open the fridge.

To his surprise, the bird immediately sang a hymn. The preacher then put the bird back on his perch. 

Preacher: So...
Bird: Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned in my words.
Preacher: Ok...

And all was at peace in the household.

Many days later, the bird asked:






















































"Say, Father, what did the chicken did to you?"


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hahahahahaha! I wonder if she could float when she's all puffed up....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I dunno but she can still fly cuz after she bit Sparky she flew back in her cage (smart bird)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I am of the opinion that if a pet misbehaves, I would like to smack it across the nose (I'm a dog guy) or blast his face with a strobelight.
> 
> Reminds me of a story:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hahahahahahaha XD
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I dunno but she can still fly cuz after she bit Sparky she flew back in her cage (smart bird)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Well, if the bird pisses off sparky, I don't think he'll just end up with a dent.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, if the bird pisses off sparky, I don't think he'll just end up with a dent.

Click to collapse



The bird will self destruct on Sparky! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, if the bird pisses off sparky, I don't think he'll just end up with a dent.

Click to collapse



The bird is smart enough to hide underneath her newspaper when Sparky is mad... Besides Sparky's doesn't hurt women or animals he just looks really mad. (when she bites him)  (She doesn't bite me I feed her) He did get a nice mark on his ear though... 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The bird is smart enough to hide underneath her newspaper when Sparky is mad... Besides Sparky's doesn't hurt women or animals he just looks really mad. (when she bites him)  (She doesn't bite me I feed her) He did get a nice mark on his ear though...
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Heheh... kinda like myself... I get mad, I shout and scream, but I keep my hands to myself... 

Does the bird poop a lot? Or smell funky? I want a new pet...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heheh... kinda like myself... I get mad, I shout and scream, but I keep my hands to myself...
> 
> Does the bird poop a lot? Or smell funky? I want a new pet...

Click to collapse



That's every gentleman Sakai 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's every gentleman Sakai
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I try to be nice


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That would be hilarious to see!
> 
> @Watt, hell yeah you can! Why'd you walk so far...?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Thanks twitch. And my girlfriend, personal "problems", you get the idea ;-) but overall im royally f*+&ed.....

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thanks twitch. And my girlfriend, personal "problems", you get the idea ;-) but overall im royally f*+&ed.....
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Did Prince Charles came over? Last I heard he was screwing some broad named Kate.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

Its not that kind. Gf missed her period, but thats another story.... just hope im not a daddy guys.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its not that kind. Gf missed her period, but thats another story.... just hope im not a daddy guys.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Whoa. Well, too late to do anything, but do you have plans?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ill grab a second job. Which will work out, cause im home schooled. So i can make enough money to support us, and if it doesnt happen, well im hella lucky. Considering that im 17 and shes 15 (almost 16) idk how her parents would take it.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm gonna head to sleep but you better hope you're good, you should have wrapped it up! 

I mean there are other methods but that's another story and shouldn't be discussed of.  

Goodnight, I've said my piece. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

Night twitch. And i did. -_- ugh. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill grab a second job. Which will work out, cause im home schooled. So i can make enough money to support us, and if it doesnt happen, well im hella lucky. Considering that im 17 and shes 15 (almost 16) idk how her parents would take it.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Time to man up? 

I suppose that being young doesn't excuse from responsibilities. I would also advise that you try to talk to your family (and hers). Being a grownup means accepting responsibilities and facing the consequences of your actions.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

I know. I will. I wouldnt even think about leaving. I couldnt do that.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I know. I will. I wouldnt even think about leaving. I couldnt do that.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



What about her? What does she think?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello?
Anyone?


still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What about her? What does she think?

Click to collapse



Shes scared if its actually happening. But she could just be late, or pregnant. To be honest, im scared too....

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 14, 2011)

Can I join?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Can I join?

Click to collapse



Anyone is welcome to join! Just put the picture in the first post in your sig/avatar so people know your part of the mafia.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone is welcome to join! Just put the picture in the first post in your sig/avatar so people know your part of the mafia.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Which I see you haven't done.
(No strikethrough?  )
Scrub that. You aren't in the Mafia. HIGH FIVE!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't been on a computer in days. Im sorry. Been a really stressful time and I haven't been home.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haven't been on a computer in days. Im sorry. Been a really stressful time and I haven't been home.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Ah. So are you in the Mafia?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes. I was accepted. No time to edit avatar or sig. :/

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes. I was accepted. No time to edit avatar or sig. :/
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Ah. Its just Husam hasn't updated the first post.
Hence my thinking you weren't a member.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Ah. Its just Husam hasn't updated the first post.
> Hence my thinking you weren't a member.

Click to collapse



Thats on husam.  sakai said i could join and so did twitch

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope nobody kills me for joining without asking  jk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I hope nobody kills me for joining without asking  jk

Click to collapse



Im in the same boat. Youll be fine... on a side note what was your guys breakfast?

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2011)

Is anyone alive out there in mafia land?

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is anyone alive out there in mafia land?
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



I am...
Edit: hey husam, after what happened in the ban topic, may I request a higher rank ?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I am...
> Edit: hey husam, after what happened in the ban topic, may I request a higher rank ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



You may request one from me  Husam is the first poster but I'm still the leader 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

By the way, if anyone wants to join...even if you are accepted you still need to pm Husam and let him know so he can edit the first post 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

U





twitch153 said:


> You may request one from me  Husam is the first poster but I'm still the leader
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Ooops... sorry Don but I haven't seen you around for a while, so I though I should contact the Consigliere... I hope you don't frie me alive

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> U
> 
> Ooops... sorry Don but I haven't seen you around for a while, so I though I should contact the Consigliere... I hope you don't frie me alive
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



....hmm...I'll consider benevolence for today considering I'm in a good mood  What rank were you thinking of? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

What's up Twitch? 
Hello Mafia 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up Twitch?
> Hello Mafia
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hey babydoll  I'm going to get my eyes checked out soon and hopefully get glasses. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey babydoll  I'm going to get my eyes checked out soon and hopefully get glasses.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



At least it should help you with your headaches. Make sure you ask your eye doctor for your prescription. (it's good to have in case you switch doctors, decide to get contacts also, it can also be a reference point for your yearly exams so you can keep track of how/if your vision is/isn't changing)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....hmm...I'll consider benevolence for today considering I'm in a good mood  What rank were you thinking of?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Well, maybe something like capo bastone , lieutenant or my own ultra powerful rank such as "the chemist" (you know like boom boom and baths of pure acid for our enemies). Anyway you are the Don, you decide 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 14, 2011)

Oi!! I am still here! Even if Im away  hahaha  Capo Bastono is my postition  


dexter93 said:


> Well, maybe something like capo bastone , lieutenant or my own ultra powerful rank such as "the chemist" (you know like boom boom and baths of pure acid for our enemies). Anyway you are the Don, you decide
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oi!! I am still here! Even if Im away  hahaha  Capo Bastono is my postition
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Relax max, I don't want to take your place, I just thought that there could be 2 capo bastone... ;p 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Relax max, I don't want to take your place, I just thought that there could be 2 capo bastone... ;p
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



I'm sure there can be  But you could be in charge of interrogations and cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm sure there can be  But you could be in charge of interrogations and cruel and unusual punishment

Click to collapse



Sounds tempting, but isn't that sakai's job(cook) ?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sounds tempting, but isn't that sakai's job(cook) ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



True. Sakai is the "cook".....hmm, I'm not sure...safe cracker/heist guy? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> True. Sakai is the "cook".....hmm, I'm not sure...safe cracker/heist guy?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Nah, I'd rather make bombs. I'm looking for something "cleaner"

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

How about.... The cleaner then? 

Also hehe I knew dont worry 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How about.... The cleaner then?
> 
> Also hehe I knew dont worry
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah! He'll be "The cleaner" and he'll own a dry cleaner store called "The cleaners" no one will ever have guessed


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 15, 2011)

Sup guys? Remember I said I was trading an iPhone 4 for a Nexus S? Me being clumsy me cracked the gayPhone's screen which lead to a dent sort of thing in the screen so I'm not trading anymore.  I'm trying to sell my HD2 to get money to get it fixed and sold though. YAY!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Sup guys? Remember I said I was trading an iPhone 4 for a Nexus S? Me being clumsy me cracked the gayPhone's screen which lead to a dent sort of thing in the screen so I'm not trading anymore.  I'm trying to sell my HD2 to get money to get it fixed and sold though. YAY!

Click to collapse



Ouch!

Hey guys 

@ Dexter: What did you do to deserve a higher post? Huh?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sounds tempting, but isn't that sakai's job(cook) ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



DOUBLE POST!!!! (I can't multi-quote properly on bloody Firefox)

Yes, it is my job. I "cook" the "chickens" until they're ready to "squawk"


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

What's my "offical" position? I was thinkin something like car thief\gearhead and resident metalhead?

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's my "offical" position? I was thinkin something like car thief\gearhead and resident metalhead?
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



You can be the Head Gearhead.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You can be the Head Gearhead.

Click to collapse



Now I just pm husam?

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Now I just pm husam?
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Yeah, tell him the Cook says so


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, tell him the Cook says so

Click to collapse



I did 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, tell him the Cook says so

Click to collapse



I order all, watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFA-rOls8YA&feature=BFa&list=SP505BA1F19CCEF7C2&index=5


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, how is everyone? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm good.  I've had a really good night, now I'm just up on teh inturwebz at 3am. You?  

Btw: 1000th post next!  Should I make a new topic?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Also, how is everyone?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm having a TGIF epiphany.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I'm good.  I've had a really good night, now I'm just up on teh inturwebz at 3am. You?
> 
> Btw: 1000th post next!  Should I make a new topic?

Click to collapse



Yes. It's good. Remember to take a screencap.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Also, how is everyone?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Girlfriend is getting her period!!!!! Yes!!! She just turned out late! Although a week late but ill still take it! On a side note, my dad thinks I'm a piece of useless trash and if doesn't want me. Eh, you who some, you loose some. [email protected]#K YEAH I'M NOT A FATHER YET!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Girlfriend is getting her period!!!!! Yes!!! She just turned out late! Although a week late but ill still take it! On a side note, my dad thinks I'm a piece of useless trash and if doesn't want me. Eh, you who some, you loose some. [email protected]#K YEAH I'M NOT A FATHER YET!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Heheh... now that you're feeling much better, it is time to talk about... protection.

Remember to stay safe


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ik sakai. Last time i F%&K up this bad, ever. Never ever going unprotected again. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

Night guys. Gotta wake kyla up for school tomorrow since she DOES NOT wake up to her alarm. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night guys. Gotta wake kyla up for school tomorrow since she DOES NOT wake up to her alarm.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas

Click to collapse



Night buddy, and take care


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night buddy, and take care

Click to collapse



Will do. You too sakai.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Watt, just remember, "Don't be silly wrap that willy."  You don't want a microwatt right now do you? 

How is everyone else? Accident free I hope. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Congrats Watt, just remember, "Don't be silly wrap that willy."  You don't want a microwatt right now do you?
> 
> How is everyone else? Accident free I hope.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm safe... unless my right hand is in danger of getting preggers.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> @ Dexter: What did you do to deserve a higher post? Huh?

Click to collapse



Hehe... I beat a banning n00b in the ban topic ,breaking husams 6 ban in one record....

Morning people

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hehe... I beat a banning n00b in the ban topic ,breaking husams 6 ban in one record....
> 
> Morning people
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Nah. We do it all the time, so no higher post for you. 

But I suppose I could make you the Knight Executor of Bannation. But, of course, which such a post, you may have to shoulder some responsibilities and there will be "obligations".


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. We do it all the time, so no higher post for you.
> 
> But I suppose I could make you the Knight Executor of Bannation. But, of course, which such a post, you may have to shoulder some responsibilities and there will be "obligations".

Click to collapse



Such as?

Edit: 
Actually I don't want a higher rank, but a special position

so far weve got 1) the cleaner 2) the chemist 3) the knight executor of bannation (although the last isn't so mafia like )

Vote ladies 1 2 or 3
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Such as?
> 
> Edit:
> Actually I don't want a higher rank, but a special position
> ...

Click to collapse



The Knight of Chemical Cleaning.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

Think I'll have to go with 1. That's the shortest title haha 

How is everyone? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm so if I'm accepted, what is my official title?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm so if I'm accepted, what is my official title?

Click to collapse



Polisher of sakai's leather shoes.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Polisher of sakai's leather shoes.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



man! why are you always that evil? 

He could be the plumber XD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Polisher of sakai's leather shoes.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Lol 
10chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning guys!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning (evening for me lol)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Morning (evening for me lol)

Click to collapse



Then good evening to you sir 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of bananananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!  Got my case! Put all the parts in and it boots! Although... I can't find my Windows 7 disk and because I went cheap on the cooler, even in the BIOS the temps are at 87c  Time to order a new cooler


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes!!!!!!  Got my case! Put all the parts in and it boots! Although... I can't find my Windows 7 disk and because I went cheap on the cooler, even in the BIOS the temps are at 87c  Time to order a new cooler

Click to collapse



That's gonna suck man... it should run around room temp while idling, and double that while at max load.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's gonna suck man... it should run around room temp while idling, and double that while at max load.

Click to collapse



Damn  It had been on less than a minute too! Haha  I'll order a new cooler I think.....


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

Can any of you guys reccomend a good laptop? I was thinkin about the sony vaio yb series, but i want some input before i put the cash down.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 15, 2011)

Lenovo X220. I read a review on Engadget and it looks like a very good laptop. Maybe it's ugly as ****, but performance and battery life are awesome. Not to mention SSD, IPS screen, extra battery slice,... But the problem is that it doesn't have a dedicated video card. Only Intel HD graphics in Sandy Bridge.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lenovo X220. I read a review on Engadget and it looks like a very good laptop. Maybe it's ugly as ****, but performance and battery life are awesome. Not to mention SSD, IPS screen, extra battery slice,... But the problem is that it doesn't have a dedicated video card. Only Intel HD graphics in Sandy Bridge.

Click to collapse



Who says you need one  http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/External_Graphics_Card/XG_Station/ 

But yeah.. Lenovo are generally pretty good, even if they dont look too great


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who says you need one  http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/External_Graphics_Card/XG_Station/
> 
> But yeah.. Lenovo are generally pretty good, even if they dont look too great

Click to collapse



HOST MlNECRAFT NAO!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey all! 

@Dan, no one cares about mine poops! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> HOST MlNECRAFT NAO!

Click to collapse



hey  Sure  Im back by the way 

Edit: If you tnt anything.... Youre banned haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> @Dan, no one cares about mine poops!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



hey  PC is done... but overheating....  Ordered a water cooler... Should get a 6950 in less than a month


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey  PC is done... but overheating....  Ordered a water cooler... Should get a 6950 in less than a month

Click to collapse



Awesome! Pictures? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Awesome! Pictures?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Ill take some


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

Well urm... I tried to get one showing the orange LED's (Which I can turn off ) So took the picture in Pitch black... but then the flash was like huge and its really bright haha  But you can kind of see them  Ill put better ones on tomoorow haha 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMAG0060.jpg
(Shocking picture I know! )


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well urm... I tried to get one showing the orange LED's (Which I can turn off ) So took the picture in Pitch black... but then the flash was like huge and its really bright haha  But you can kind of see them  Ill put better ones on tomoorow haha
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMAG0060.jpg
> (Shocking picture I know! )

Click to collapse



That's a pretty sick case you got there  Congrats on the nice computer. What are the specs? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's a pretty sick case you got there  Congrats on the nice computer. What are the specs?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha Thanks 

Umm.... The specs at the moment are

Intel i7 2600k
Asus P8H67 M PRO
8GB DDR3 133Mhz RAM
Some Antec PSU, Only 500w... I've been told I need to upgrade this 
Coolmaster TX3 Heatsink CPU Cooler
NZXT Vulcan case

And soon to be 

Intel i7 2600k
Asus P8H67 M PRO
8GB DDR3 133Mhz RAM
CoolerMaster Silent Pro M1000
CoolIT ECO ALT Water cooler (On it's way )
NZXT Vulcan case
x2 AMD Radeon 6950 Crossfire  (Unlocked to a 6970 hopefully)


Also.. better piccy  (kind of)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMAG0059.jpg

Edit: Also that is with an empty case, I took it when I got it


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn, that computer is awesome. On the other hand, I'm stuck with a 5 year old computer that is slow and laggy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, that computer is awesome. On the other hand, I'm stuck with a 5 year old computer that is slow and laggy

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Thanks


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Thanks
> 
> Umm.... The specs at the moment are
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Very nice Max. Enjoy!
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2011)

Off to my meager 7.35 an hour job. -_-

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd like to put a hit out on my boss. 25$ to the first person with her head. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 16, 2011)

Give us pics and a id number and it shall b done 





watt9493 said:


> I'd like to put a hit out on my boss. 25$ to the first person with her head.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse





Sent from my T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Give us pics and a id number and it shall b done
> 
> Sent from my T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I have neither -_-

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have neither -_-
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse



then how about a ip address?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello all 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello all
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hi twitch!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> then how about a ip address?

Click to collapse



Nope. Only one I could give is the work one and that'd be useless cause she's never here

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

You should become close to her...gain her trust, then once everything seems fine and okay you must destroy her with multiple pipe bombs! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You should become close to her...gain her trust, then once everything seems fine and okay you must destroy her with multiple pipe bombs!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I've been going to this pizza hut for 14 years. She knows what I'm capable of. :O

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I've been going to this pizza hut for 14 years. She knows what I'm capable of. :O
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse



Then..........poison her coffee! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha we DO have enough chemicals around..... *devilish grin*

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha we DO have enough chemicals around..... *devilish grin*
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse



Wow, that purdy evil of you. Can i help?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone like my new avatar? 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Wow, that purdy evil of you. Can i help?

Click to collapse



Sure. I dont see why not 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha we DO have enough chemicals around..... *devilish grin*
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse



Man don't worry about it. Since I am officially the cleaner, ill clean up for you   I just have to teleport there and the rest is no worry for you...

( I should also pm husam about it, I keep forgetting)

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

Good morning???

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good morning???
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Morning!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse



Hi. 


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



How are ya? Everyone else seems dead. :b

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 16, 2011)

oh hai guys


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> oh hai guys

Click to collapse



What's up

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey  How's everyone? 

Also... I'm on my new PC  Fixed the overheating, and got W7 on it  Buuut..... I can't get my stuffz from old PC because I can't find a working external HDD  50Gigs of random stuff is going to have to be copied bit by bit on a 2 gig memory stick  Also.... I forgot to choose 64-bit so instead of 8GB ram I have 2.92GB... And it says it's clocked at 667Mhz  Anyway.... I'm off to reinstall Windows and see if it fixes these  Although on a good note  Everyone said it's impossible to overclock a H67 chipset, but somehow I've overclocked it to 4.1 Ghz xD


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  How's everyone?
> 
> Also... I'm on my new PC  Fixed the overheating, and got W7 on it  Buuut..... I can't get my stuffz from old PC because I can't find a working external HDD  50Gigs of random stuff is going to have to be copied bit by bit on a 2 gig memory stick  Also.... I forgot to choose 64-bit so instead of 8GB ram I have 2.92GB... And it says it's clocked at 667Mhz  Anyway.... I'm off to reinstall Windows and see if it fixes these  Although on a good note  Everyone said it's impossible to overclock a H67 chipset, but somehow I've overclocked it to 4.1 Ghz xD

Click to collapse



I need your computer, those specs sound ducking epic.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I need your computer, those specs sound ducking epic.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, thanks   Did you see my spec list a couple pages back ?  ;D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Grrr.... I can't get into the BIOS


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Grrr.... I can't get into the BIOS

Click to collapse



Tried del f2 f10 f12? I am also angry... pc dead and I want to flash a kewl Rom, but requires ext3 and I got 4.... grrrr anyone know any way without pc?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys 

Any fresh meat to add to the first page?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any fresh meat to add to the first page?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



They should have sent you a pm if we have fresh meat. 

Sup Husam? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any fresh meat to add to the first page?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Check your pm 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

I did  At the bottom it states clearly to press del but I couldnt get it too work haha then I rememberd the del key on my keyboard was broke hahah  anyway... Found out w7 64 and 32 are on different discs found the 64 disc hidden under an italion job dvd and Im installing now  


dexter93 said:


> Tried del f2 f10 f12? I am also angry... pc dead and I want to flash a kewl Rom, but requires ext3 and I got 4.... grrrr anyone know any way without pc?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Check your pm
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Done

How dare you steal my record 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can't get my stuffz from old PC because I can't find a working external HDD

Click to collapse



same with me but with the reason fearing a f****ing police raid

*sadpandaface


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> same with me but with the reason fearing a f****ing police raid
> 
> *sadpandaface

Click to collapse



Wanna hear a f***ing awesome story?
About: where TF is the officer

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everybody. Sorry I keep disappearing but one of my birds has been egg bound (has an egg to lay and can't for various reasons)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everybody. Sorry I keep disappearing but one of my birds has been egg bound (has an egg to lay and can't for various reasons)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Hi 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Done
> 
> How dare you steal my record
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Check page 1030 last post and you will find it.. 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everybody. Sorry I keep disappearing but one of my birds has been egg bound (has an egg to lay and can't for various reasons)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Welcome 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Hi. What's up? 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hi
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Husam! Whatcha doin?  

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Husam! Whatcha doin?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Almost kidnapped, still shaking (adrinaline rush)

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Babydoll, are you gonna take the bird to the Vet? 

And what record Husam? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Babydoll, are you gonna take the bird to the Vet?
> 
> And what record Husam?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



6 bans in one record

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Babydoll, are you gonna take the bird to the Vet?
> 
> And what record Husam?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



The one I beat... check page 1030 in the ban topic

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The one I beat... check page 1030 in the ban topic
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



I saw haha  

Damn Husam, he got you!  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Babydoll, are you gonna take the bird to the Vet?
> 
> And what record Husam?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I took her already this morning.
He gave her some medicine and now....we wait. If she doesn't pass the egg by 6 pm, I have to call the vet (probably come here) I feel bad for her. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Almost kidnapped, still shaking (adrinaline rush)
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



What happened to you, Husam?  (with the cab ride)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I took her already this morning.
> He gave her some medicine and now....we wait. If she doesn't pass the egg by 6 pm, I have to call the vet (probably come here) I feel bad for her.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Why don't you give her a sqeeze? 
Good luck 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha  What did you do now? Go to a hotel  


souljaboy said:


> same with me but with the reason fearing a f****ing police raid
> 
> *sadpandaface

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Wanna hear a f***ing awesome story?
> About: where TF is the officer
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



yessssssssssss



MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  What did you do now? Go to a hotel
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



some noob on ebay lied to the police he didnt get my item i sent him .. the best part , he even sent it back to me after..


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

The story everybody is waiting for 

After a trip to the mall, in the middle of the way home we noticed that the taxi counter is 2 JDs (jordanian dinars, currency of jordan), but it was never more than 1.6 JD.

When we arrived it was 2.5, my bro told him that its always 1.6, gave him 2 JDs and asked for the half, the driver started to get angry and demanded for the half (from us), unfortunately the cop who is always at that spot wasn't today 

So he suddenly shouted close the doors, and started to burn out so that he can flea with us in the car.

My bro opened the door to the max knowing that he won't dare and move, but when the car moved, I reached for the hand brake and pulled it, opened the door and escaped while the taxi ran.

I tried to take the plate number but it was too late.

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why don't you give her a sqeeze?
> Good luck
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Thanks. She needs the luck, not me.
(you can risk breaking the egg inside the bird if you are not careful) 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The story everybody is waiting for
> 
> After a trip to the mall, in the middle of the way home we noticed that the taxi counter is 2 JDs (jordanian dinars, currency of jordan), but it was never more than 1.6 JD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, he had a fast meter. What a jerk (taxi driver) Glad you and your brother are ok. 


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So, he had a fast meter. What a jerk (taxi driver) Glad you and your brother are ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Thx 
The spedometer was actin wierd, one second it's 40km/h the next its 200

I guess it had something to do with that

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



u should of asked him , -did you raise prices ? -then why is it more ?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Thx
> The spedometer was actin wierd, one second it's 40km/h the next its 200
> 
> I guess it had something to do with that
> ...

Click to collapse



It's an old cabbie trick in cabs with meters. They either hack the meter itself or actually buy a fast meter from people who specialize in just that. It's a huge problem in NYC and to a lesser extent in Jersey City in the companies who use meters.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn dude, that taxi driver is crazy. Well, at least you are ok.

P.S. Could you add me to the first post? Thanks if you will do it


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> u should of asked him , -did you raise prices ? -then why is it more ?

Click to collapse



Would you start such a conversation when he were about to kidnapp you?

Glad you are safe hus

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> u should of asked him , -did you raise prices ? -then why is it more ?

Click to collapse



What happened happened 

He'll pay for it sooner or later

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What happened happened
> 
> He'll pay for it sooner or later
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Don't tell me you'll look for him for the change

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thx all 

@idavid: consider it done

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What happened happened
> 
> He'll pay for it sooner or later
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Hopefully he will get fined at least and maybe A suspension of his license/hack license (don't know the law outside of US) I'm just glad you are ok... 





Here, have a cookie...

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hopefully he will get fined at least and maybe A suspension of his license/hack license (don't know the law outside of US) I'm just glad you are ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Delicious, thx 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yay! 214 posts 2+1+4=7<~~ magic number

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yay! 214 posts 2+1+4=7<~~ magic number
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Magic is overrated, it's all illusion 

Jk

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Magic is overrated, it's all illusion
> 
> Jk
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Maybe, but my post count isn't 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks 
10


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Welx 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

K. I'm back and Yaaaaaaaaaaay! She passed  the egg. It had a soft shell so I will add some extra calcium and protein to her food. (no matter how well I try to feed my birds you can't force a picky bird to eat everything they should) Yay. I'm happy now (and I'm sure she feels much better)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. I'm back and Yaaaaaaaaaaay! She passed  the egg. It had a soft shell so I will add some extra calcium and protein to her food. (no matter how well I try to feed my birds you can't force a picky bird to eat everything they should) Yay. I'm happy now (and I'm sure she feels much better)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Congrats, so you're expecting baby birds now? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Congrats, so you're expecting baby birds now?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



No. unfortunately it's just a infertile clutch. (my current male bird is too young and parakeets are like chickens they lay eggs whether they mate or not) my older male now lives with my sister in law in a huge, cage with lots of toys (provided by me   and I visit him all the time in case, you wondered why I said "my current male" my lovebirds will have a fertile clutch next month though (hopefully)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. unfortunately it's just a infertile clutch. (my current male bird is too young and parakeets are like chickens they lay eggs whether they mate or not) my older male now lives with my sister in law in a huge, cage with lots of toys (provided by me   and I visit him all the time in case, you wondered why I said "my current male" my lovebirds will have a fertile clutch next month though (hopefully)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Fry that egg and feed it to sparky lol 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Fry that egg and feed it to sparky lol
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Fry that egg and feed it to sparky lol
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



That's horrible haha I wonder how it would taste...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's horrible haha I wonder how it would taste...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I Believe you could ask sparky...


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's horrible haha I wonder how it would taste...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



exactly... terrible...
It didn't even have a complete shell and is about the size of your thumbnail


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> exactly... terrible...
> It didn't even have a complete shell and is about the size of your thumbnail

Click to collapse



Yeah it would taste bad and it'd be a waste to cook 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> exactly... terrible...
> It didn't even have a complete shell and is about the size of your thumbnail

Click to collapse



He broke the n1 the other day 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow man you're horrible haha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wow man you're horrible haha

Click to collapse



Evil as in 666

Jk 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 16, 2011)

You mean like this? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You mean like this? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o

Click to collapse



Video not available on mobile 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He broke the n1 the other day
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



he did but even that's a little too much (now if he had broken MY phone, maybe)


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Video not available on mobile
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> he did but even that's a little too much (now if he had broken MY phone, maybe)

Click to collapse



Lol

Should I try harder to convice you? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm going to sleep, it's 11 PM here. Good night!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm going to sleep, it's 11 PM here. Good night!

Click to collapse



Ok 'night 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

S





husam666 said:


> Lol
> 
> Should I try harder to convice you?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Sparky will be home in a minute ill see how grumpy he is...(if he is maybe I'll make a special snack for him) 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey everyone 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> S
> 
> Sparky will be home in a minute ill see how grumpy he is...(if he is maybe I'll make a special snack for him)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Let's hope he's not,  lol

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Night everyone

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Night everyone
> 
> -If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-

Click to collapse



Goodnight. Everyone what is your time zone , mine is GMT+2

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine is GMT +5...I think  

Dude....I'm watching pokemon 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Goodnight. Everyone what is your time zone , mine is GMT+2
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



GMT+2 + DST
Makes it GMT+3

I hate DST 

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

GMT  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

You're just GMT? Haha xD

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> GMT+2 + DST
> Makes it GMT+3
> 
> I hate DST
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! We are in the same time zone (also dst)
What are you doing awake at 1 am?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

-5 More likley????? Husam is to the right of me on the map, you left haha  Plus youre saying itd be 4am? When its 6??? 


twitch153 said:


> Mine is GMT +5...I think
> 
> Dude....I'm watching pokemon
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good night from Hellas guys ...(aka Greece) 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -5 More likley????? Husam is to the right of me on the map, you left haha  Plus youre saying itd be 4am? When its 6???
> 
> Yeah you're right it's gmt -5...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow! We are in the same time zone (also dst)
> What are you doing awake at 1 am?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



this is what happens when you think that starbucks after 8 P.M is a good idea


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

Whats up guys!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey yo! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

Modern warfare 2 is ADDICTIVE

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning from the bus 

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Modern warfare 2 is ADDICTIVE
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Xda is more

Morning people! Wish me luck on my chemistry exam


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck! And goodnight to myself haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Xda is more
> 
> Morning people! Wish me luck on my chemistry exam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good luck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Xda is more
> 
> Morning people! Wish me luck on my chemistry exam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gooood luck  

'Morning everyone


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Gooood luck
> 
> 'Morning everyone

Click to collapse



'morning max 

how's it going?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'morning max
> 
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



Alright thanks  How are you? 

Trying to setup [email protected] but I can't


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Alright thanks  How are you?
> 
> Trying to setup [email protected] but I can't

Click to collapse



I don't know what that is but ok.. 

and I'm great


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't know what that is but ok..
> 
> and I'm great

Click to collapse



Haha Okay, it's hard to explain... I don't even know what is is really 


Goood


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good mooooorning all 

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

'Morning Jamie


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing

Click to collapse



'Afternoon


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

are we done with 'mornings?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess so  its 1 


husam666 said:


> are we done with 'mornings?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I guess so  its 1
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



'afternoon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol 

'Arternoon Husam, How are you this afternoon.... Did you have a good morning? 


husam666 said:


> 'afternoon

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 17, 2011)

Ummmmm.... Bad morning??? 
(that doesn't really work)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha  'afternoon 


Haha... Was it actualy bad or are you just saying that 


Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm.... Bad morning???
> (that doesn't really work)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

Its still 11 oclock where i am. So MORNING! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha  'Morning/'Afternoon/'evening 


watt9493 said:


> Its still 11 oclock where i am. So MORNING!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

:b where should i take my girlfriend for dinner?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Not McDonalds.... Bad idea 


watt9493 said:


> :b where should i take my girlfriend for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning all 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

'Afternoon twitchy 

Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

How you doing Maxey? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Good thanks, Yourself? 


Everyone seems suprised my PC actualy works...   


twitch153 said:


> How you doing Maxey?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good thanks, Yourself?
> 
> 
> Everyone seems suprised my PC actualy works...
> ...

Click to collapse



Your pc works? Congrats 

I hope everything lasts on the PC haha

I'm good! I'm going to the Mall to try out tuxedos for prom  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Your pc works? Congrats
> 
> I hope everything lasts on the PC haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha  Awesome 

Haha yes it does work.... Although  it kept overheating because I had no fan on the heatsink... **** heatsink... it was at 87C in the BIOS  With the fan it's 20C but when video converting it's 90C


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

To do:
Spam XDA ✓



That's my list done


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

Still need ideas on the dinner.... we have already been to outback for valentines day (her choice)

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Still need ideas on the dinner.... we have already been to outback for valentines day (her choice)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



List some restaurants near you and I'll suggest one haha 

Anyways, Maxey did I not warn you about buying stuff on ebay? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

Appelbees, TGIF, Carrabbas, cheeseburger in paradise, ummm, ill get back to ya.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Appelbees, TGIF, Carrabbas, cheeseburger in paradise, ummm, ill get back to ya.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Carrabbas for the win, that's an amazing restaurant! It's a little more expensive though haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey husam, what app do you use? Because I can't find XDA app for WM


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey husam, what app do you use? Because I can't find XDA app for WM

Click to collapse



He uses android  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

What phone do you have David? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

I have Android too but it takes 10 minutes to boot and is very laggy. And XDA app force closes every time I log in


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

SE X1 (it also says in my S-box)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have Android too but it takes 10 minutes to boot and is very laggy. And XDA app force closes every time I log in

Click to collapse



Maybe Husam found a way to make it faster haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Heeeyy  Can't decide if I want 3 screen gaming or 3D


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeyy  Can't decide if I want 3 screen gaming or 3D

Click to collapse



3 screen 3D?  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 3 screen 3D?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha, Firstly I can't afford that  and second I can't SLI Nvidia crads which is needed for 3 screens, when ATI cards can do 3 screens with 1 card(Although I can crossfire ATI)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Firstly I can't afford that  and second I can't SLI Nvidia crads which is needed for 3 screens, when ATI cards can do 3 screens with 1 card(Although I can crossfire ATI)

Click to collapse



I have an ATI card, they are good.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have an ATI card, they are good.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Sweet  I think I'ma go ATI, just been reading Nvidia 3D vision makes some people sick haha  I don't wanna be throwing up all voer my PC  Also...  What card you got?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  I think I'ma go ATI, just been reading Nvidia 3D vision makes some people sick haha  I don't wanna be throwing up all voer my PC  Also...  What card you got?

Click to collapse



I don't remember  I will let you know later when I'm on my computer haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't remember  I will let you know later when I'm on my computer haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha Okay Thanks


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Okay Thanks

Click to collapse



I do know mine is on my motherboard though so...? XD

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do know mine is on my motherboard though so...? XD
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha built in?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha built in?

Click to collapse



Yeah  I'll let you know what it is after I'm done sh!tting haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's an ATI radeon HD 4250 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha sooo lovley :sarcasm:

Haha sweet  Oh btw... I have Halo  It doesn't load up... but it's installled now haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha sooo lovley :sarcasm:
> 
> Haha sweet  Oh btw... I have Halo  It doesn't load up... but it's installled now haha

Click to collapse



You being sarcastic about my video card?! 

What do you mean it won't load up? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You being sarcastic about my video card?!
> 
> What do you mean it won't load up?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



No your ****ting haha

It goes to the halo screen and I hear music and it makes the menu noises when I move the mouse around but I cant see anything



Also....  I want an Asus Transformer haha  Looks awesme... Does xda support them lol


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No your ****ting haha
> 
> It goes to the halo screen and I hear music and it makes the menu noises when I move the mouse around but I cant see anything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is it installed on? Windows or...?  

I don't think they do support the transformer. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What is it installed on? Windows or...?
> 
> I don't think they do support the transformer.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Windows 

Damn  Ah well... I just found out it isn't even out 'till june though.... So that might be why.... I read it was out in April


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Windows
> 
> Damn  Ah well... I just found out it isn't even out 'till june though.... So that might be why.... I read it was out in April

Click to collapse



Windows 7 or XP? 64-bit or 32-bit? 

Is the transformer android?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

'evening
..o wait it's 'night


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'evening
> ..o wait it's 'night

Click to collapse



Ello Husam  What's up?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ello Husam  What's up?

Click to collapse



nothing much

anything with you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Windows 7 or XP? 64-bit or 32-bit?
> 
> Is the transformer android?

Click to collapse



W7 64

Yeah  Honeycomb... It's a laptop and tableT, IT's so awesome 

hey Hus, hey twitch.. I went for diiner


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> W7 64
> 
> Yeah  Honeycomb... It's a laptop and tableT, IT's so awesome
> 
> hey Hus, hey twitch.. I went for diiner

Click to collapse



android for pc??
http://www.android-x86.org/

downloading


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> android for pc??
> http://www.android-x86.org/
> 
> downloading

Click to collapse



 Hahaha  Nooo... not that  Asus Transformer .... Google it


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Nooo... not that  Asus Transformer .... Google it

Click to collapse



ok 

10 Sh!tz


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Drooling*


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey, now you're online, can you answer my question from before? :
''Hey husam, what app do you use? Because I can't find XDA app for WM  ''


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey, now you're online, can you answer my question from before? :
> ''Hey husam, what app do you use? Because I can't find XDA app for WM  ''

Click to collapse



for WM there is an app called rapid read here on xda

however i run android on my tp2 when I have internet plan or i stick with opera mobile 10


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

@Hus  Awesome huh?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Hus  Awesome huh?

Click to collapse



yup 

I just noticed that my total PMs are 153, weird LD


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol my total PMs are 3


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey.
I realised that most of my posts in this thread are either "Morning" OR "Afternoon".
xD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey.
> I realised that most of my posts in this thread are either "Morning" OR "Afternoon".
> xD

Click to collapse



lol

now it's 'evening or 'night


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah  9:45 PM here


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Evening/Night


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

so you all decided to leave me alone


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so you all decided to leave me alone

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

i hate that face


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 17, 2011)

Because its you.

Sent by a seriously Tapatalk. Y U NO CHANGE SIG?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

Applebees...... om nom nom

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to sakai?

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone know what happened to sakai?
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Busier on weekends than on weekdays


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Busier on weekends than on weekdays

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh. Okay.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

And now I'm sick... sigh...


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Busier on weekends than on weekdays

Click to collapse



u can haz life?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> u can haz life?

Click to collapse



Haha... after this weekend I'll be slightly freer... lulz...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Haha... after this weekend I'll be slightly freer... lulz...

Click to collapse



Because of Easter Sunday? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because of Easter Sunday?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yupz. Got a HUGE event for Saturday 

p/s: Played bass yesterday until my fingers hurt. I played with my fingers numb for the last song.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yupz. Got a HUGE event for Saturday
> 
> p/s: Played bass yesterday until my fingers hurt. I played with my fingers numb for the last song.

Click to collapse



That sounds like LOADS of fun  I'll make sure to wish you good luck when the time comes  

But I'm tired so for now I shall rest my head while the rest of my body fights off the dreaded bed bugs!  

If I don't make it through the night....break my phone 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds like LOADS of fun  I'll make sure to wish you good luck when the time comes
> 
> But I'm tired so for now I shall rest my head while the rest of my body fights off the dreaded bed bugs!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night all! I lost the game...

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

'Morning 


@watt


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning
> 
> 
> @watt

Click to collapse



Morning banana shadow

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning banana shadow
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Haha Hey


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning Kids.
Did ya miss me?
-
Also, CM7 Nightly Builds.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Morning Kids.
> Did ya miss me?
> -
> Also, CM7 Nightly Builds.

Click to collapse



haha  Hey  Do you want the server on today?


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 18, 2011)

YEEEES SERVER.
What map?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> YEEEES SERVER.
> What map?

Click to collapse



This one..... That we had  lol  It'll be on in a minuite... I need to download Hamatchi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

It should be running  I can't join because I don't have Java yet 


5.71.118.44:25565


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

You know what minecraft reminds me of? Lego. 


Then I grew up.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It should be running  I can't join because I don't have Java yet
> 
> 
> 5.71.118.44:25565

Click to collapse



Hehe an IP address and an unprotected port... Tempting...


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally someone else agrees with husam and me 





sakai4eva said:


> You know what minecraft reminds me of? Lego.
> 
> 
> Then I grew up.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hehe an IP address and an unprotected port... Tempting...
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Needs Hamachi to connect bro. Unlucky.


Also - I think I broke your map with a lot of TNT...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Needs Hamachi to connect bro. Unlucky.
> 
> 
> Also - I think I broke your map with a lot of TNT...

Click to collapse



haha  I saw that.. It's fine 




dexter93 said:


> Hehe an IP address and an unprotected port... Tempting...
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Haha, you could try  But like Dan said not going to work


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Needs Hamachi to connect bro. Unlucky.
> 
> 
> Also - I think I broke your map with a lot of TNT...

Click to collapse



Boom..... whoops.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Boom..... whoops.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Stop farting

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop farting
> 
> -If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-

Click to collapse



THATS what that was!!!??? I thought it was my sub because of suicide silence. ehh im messed up......


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> THATS what that was!!!??? I thought it was my sub because of suicide silence. ehh im messed up......

Click to collapse



Silent but deadly 

So everybody's playing legos?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Silent but deadly
> 
> So everybody's playing legos?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



You know for a fact I'm not  I'm chilling at the library


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know for a fact I'm not  I'm chilling at the library

Click to collapse



Nerd!




cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nerd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That doesn't offend me  

I know I'm a nerd, why do you think I'm on XDA?????


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohh Hia!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That doesn't offend me
> 
> I know I'm a nerd, why do you think I'm on XDA?????

Click to collapse



Maybe because you're a geek 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.districtlines.com/17219-Depths-Greyscale-T-Shirt/oceano

who wants to buy meh dis????? ^


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohh Hia!

Click to collapse



Halo compadre  What's up?!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.districtlines.com/17219-Depths-Greyscale-T-Shirt/oceano
> 
> who wants to buy meh dis????? ^

Click to collapse



That's a nice shirt  But don't you have a job?? 

@Husam, Geek, nerd...same thing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.districtlines.com/17219-Depths-Greyscale-T-Shirt/oceano
> 
> who wants to buy meh dis????? ^

Click to collapse



Sure  If you buy me this


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Halo compadre  What's up?!

Click to collapse



My.... Urmm...... xD Jk Not much... Been waiting for the postman since 9 am  You??


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.districtlines.com/17219-Depths-Greyscale-T-Shirt/oceano
> 
> who wants to buy meh dis????? ^

Click to collapse



Not me 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My.... Urmm...... xD Jk Not much... Been waiting for the postman since 9 am  You??

Click to collapse



Why are you waiting for the postman?  I am just chilling at the library and charging my phone on the computer haha


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

i do have a job. and i spend all my money on gas, truck parts and my girlfriend.... -_-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i do have a job. and i spend all my money on gas and my girlfriend.... -_-

Click to collapse



Tell that hoe that you need clothing, then mushroom stamp her  Assert your dominance, then go buy your shirt! It always works for me


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why are you waiting for the postman?  I am just chilling at the library and charging my phone on the computer haha

Click to collapse



Pssst... he wants a date 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why are you waiting for the postman?  I am just chilling at the library and charging my phone on the computer haha

Click to collapse



Watercooler 


Haha Awesome..... Psst.... Nerd!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pssst... he wants a date
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Hahahaha  Shh...! He might be on the forum


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pssst... he wants a date
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Psst...I think so too


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahaha  Shh...! He might be on the forum

Click to collapse



You just made my night 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You just made my night
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



And I wan't him to make mine 




JK XD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You just made my night
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



I forgot it was late at night for you  

It's snowing here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I forgot it was late at night for you
> 
> It's snowing here

Click to collapse



It's 9:40 for him  

 It's hot here! For once


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I forgot it was late at night for you
> 
> It's snowing here

Click to collapse



No its 21:40
And the weather is really nice here 25C

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's 9:40 for him
> 
> It's hot here! For once

Click to collapse



I hate snow! 

It shouldn't even be snowing right now!

It's 2:40pm here. Which = 14:40?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I hate snow!
> 
> It shouldn't even be snowing right now!
> 
> It's 2:40am here. Which = 14:40?

Click to collapse



lol.. Twitch fail  14:40 = 2:40*pm*

Damn... I'm in the future of you


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol.. Twitch fail  14:40 = 2:40*pm*
> 
> Damn... I'm in the future of you

Click to collapse



You are gonna hit your head in the next minute 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol.. Twitch fail  14:40 = 2:40*pm*
> 
> Damn... I'm in the future of you

Click to collapse



It is 2:40 pm...the keyboard here is horrible haha

Yeah, everyone is


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You are gonna hit your head in the next minute
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



xD I did!  hahaa


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD I did!  hahaa

Click to collapse



That was obvious, you're full of fail  


What song will I listen to next Husam???


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That was obvious, you're full of fail
> 
> 
> What song will I listen to next Husam???

Click to collapse



Stacy's mom 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That was obvious, you're full of fail
> 
> 
> What song will I listen to next Husam???

Click to collapse



Fluffy Pink Unicors Dancing on Rainbows! (Youtube it )


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stacy's mom
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Wrong, it's Clocks 

You failed hardcore haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrong, it's *****
> 
> You failed hardcore haha

Click to collapse



 Whooaaaaaaa


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whooaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



***** and hardcore and above you

Are you high dev?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whooaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



You're a turd Maxey  Now maybe you should be on toilet duty 

@Husam, nah I don't smoke


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're a turd Maxey  Now maybe you should be on toilet duty
> 
> @Husam, nah I don't smoke

Click to collapse



Hahahaa  Naaa.... 


Snort? Drink? xD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're a turd Maxey  Now maybe you should be on toilet duty
> 
> @Husam, nah I don't smoke

Click to collapse



No you do needles or acid 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

I very rarely drink, and I don't smoke or drop cid  

I'm too afraid of needles to even think of doing heroine and I don't wanna snort.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I very rarely drink, and I don't smoke or drop cid
> 
> I'm too afraid of needles to even think of doing heroine and I don't wanna snort.

Click to collapse



hahahha  Fair enough


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahha  Fair enough

Click to collapse



That's not fair, everybody in my class have one, why can't I have one 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That's not fair, everybody in my class have one, why can't I have one
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Have one what?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That's not fair, everybody in my class have one, why can't I have one
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Everyone in your class has what?!?!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Idk I just wanted to sound like a kid 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Idk I just wanted to sound like a kid
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



You're so weird Husam  It's okay though, you are part of the banane family


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're so weird Husam  It's okay though, you are part of the banane family

Click to collapse



Lol xD

Look at max's avatar it's lemon party 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

xD Not lemonparty !


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Idk I just wanted to sound like a kid
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



But you are a kid  (hahaha, look who's talking )


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But you are a kid  (hahaha, look who's talking )

Click to collapse



Indeed 

@max: think again

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But you are a kid  (hahaha, look who's talking )

Click to collapse



You're talking  You also have a failing penguin in your sig  It was wrong


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 18, 2011)

Failing penguin lol  He is wrong sometimes.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Failing penguin lol  He is wrong sometimes.

Click to collapse



Use opera mini
He'll always be wrong 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

haha  He was close... But wrong


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Use opera mini
> He'll always be wrong
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



I'm using Opera Mini right now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm using Opera Mini right now

Click to collapse



He thinks I'm using IE8... Silly Penguin... It's IE9 Haha


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 18, 2011)

I know, he says Windows and Opera, but it should be Windows Mobile and Opera Mini/Mobile. Still close


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I know, he says Windows and Opera, but it should be Windows Mobile and Opera Mini/Mobile. Still close

Click to collapse



Also that my ISP is Easynet... Never heard of them  Sky


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 18, 2011)

Eh whatever... BTW, I have an exam tommorow and I should study, but I'm here  Hahaha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmm,, want some?
*burp*Sry I ate it all 
I also got a free sticker 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Eh whatever... BTW, I have an exam tommorow and I should study, but I'm here  Hahaha

Click to collapse



haha  Good luck! Also... Don't take advice from your penguin


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



awesome!!!!!!!!11!11111!!!one!!!!1!
EDIT: Ahh fail


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



How about...

I <3 MacaronyMax?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> awesome!!!!!!!!11!11111!!!one!!!!1!

Click to collapse



Lol, look at the edited post 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, look at the edited post
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw... xD lol  Randoms much Hus?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I saw... xD lol  Randoms much Hus?

Click to collapse



Yup 
Edit: they always work as teasers for twitch 


Stop banning everywhere 



cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup
> Edit: they always work as teasers for twitch
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha  Oh ****... That was an accident


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Oh ****... That was an accident

Click to collapse



Sh!t happenes 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lolololololololololo
XDXD  





cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2011)

Ummmm... Are you running Android on your laptop, or is that an emulator or....
Have I completely lost it??


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

He's running android  sup guys and girl


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sup erick, and babyD

I'm running it directly from my flash memory now android bootable xD

Google for android-x86 
One problem though: its dounut 

Edit: another teaser






cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh Hia there  My PC is now watercooled xD Never seen a Postman at 9PM


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh Hia there  My PC is now watercooled xD Never seen a Postman at 9PM

Click to collapse



Great 

Did u see the photos I posted?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Great
> 
> Did u see the photos I posted?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Haha yeah it's pretty cool  Would be awesome if it was honeycomb


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha yeah it's pretty cool  Would be awesome if it was honeycomb

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think they have gingerbread, but not really sure

Btw: The second photo is my phone running without battery 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, I think they have gingerbread, but not really sure
> 
> Btw: The second photo is my phone running without battery
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



but u have usb cable connected so that = fail


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> but u have usb cable connected so that = fail

Click to collapse



It doesn't do that in winmo 


cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sup erick, and babyD
> 
> I'm running it directly from my flash memory now android bootable xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad. Sup Husam
Hi everybody
My NS is acting wonky or more specifically the USB storage on/in my NS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

Heeyyy again 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

'Night 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning guvs


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guvs

Click to collapse



Morning bud!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning bud!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Ah... the sweet and sick smell of the internetz.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

'Morning all 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Morning all
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Morning! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 19, 2011)

Attention all members important calling a hit on this dude.
 conqu1stador, let me no when he is dead thanks  

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Attention all members important calling a hit on this dude.
> conqu1stador, let me no when he is dead thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You mean, hit on her? I mean, I don't even know if she's cute, like. You've got to show me some pics if you want me to hit on some random chick, amirite?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You mean, hit on her? I mean, I don't even know if she's cute, like. You've got to show me some pics if you want me to hit on some random chick, amirite?

Click to collapse



He said dude 
Maybe he wants us troll the sh!t out of him

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He said dude
> Maybe he wants us troll the sh!t out of him
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Why not? XD anyone know his whereabouts? I'm on xda app now and can't use search....

Good morning !!
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> He said dude
> Maybe he wants us troll the sh!t out of him
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



You mean jump out when he's crossing a bridge?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

'Morning!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning!!!!

Click to collapse



Mornin', guv.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

How are you Sakai?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeyyy again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Max. How are you doing? 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning everyone. The update to the premium app blows. I reverted back to a copy of the free one. (not to mention I'm back to my N1 cuz my NS suuuucckkssssss.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning everyone. The update to the premium app blows. I reverted back to a copy of the free one. (not to mention I'm back to my N1 cuz my NS suuuucckkssssss.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



What's wrong with your NS?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everyone

Weird dreams, in a good way 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What's wrong with your NS?

Click to collapse



My usb storage is acting wonky. I had to wipe the entire thing...  Now I not only have to redownload everything again, I have to move everything into damn folders, otherwise, I have one big file "named" sdcard that has like one million six hundred thousand and twelve items in it. :0


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Weird dreams, in a good way
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Hi Husam... 


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam...
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



 Hey,
How's it going (other than the NS thing )

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey,
> How's it going (other than the NS thing )
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Meh. It's going meh. (is that possible?) Whatcha doin? I'm watching my parakeet throw pretzel sticks on da floor.... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. It's going meh. (is that possible?) Whatcha doin? I'm watching my parakeet throw pretzel sticks on da floor....
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



I'm doing really nothing at all, thinking about turning the tv on, and planning to go to the mall 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm doing really nothing at all, thinking about turning the tv on, and planning to go to the mall
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



I can think about turning the tv on
and it, happens....  The mall? Whaddya gonna, buy? 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can think about turning the tv on
> and it, happens....  The mall? Whaddya gonna, buy?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Food and household stuff
The fridge is empty 

And to just hang out  

Meet you there? 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Food and household stuff
> The fridge is empty
> 
> And to just hang out
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure. I'll be there...  
I need more coffee.... Lets go for coffee  


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure. I'll be there...
> I need more coffee.... Lets go for coffee
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Sure 
I'll meet you in starbucks 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sure
> I'll meet you in starbucks
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



WooHoo! Overpriced yuppie coffee. Just Kidding! (I love their caramel macchiato) 


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> WooHoo! Overpriced yuppie coffee. Just Kidding! (I love their caramel macchiato)
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Lol, the only thing I ever tried was the iced American. It was good but needed sugar  

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, the only thing I ever tried was the iced American. It was good but needed sugar
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



GET. A. CARAMEL. MACCHIATO. NOW! (you will thank me)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> GET. A. CARAMEL. MACCHIATO. NOW! (you will thank me)

Click to collapse



OK OK 
One question though
Will I be able to sleep at night after drinking it? 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OK OK
> One question though
> Will I be able to sleep at night after drinking it?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



I dunno. I am immune to the effects of caffeine (I can sleep after drinking three double espressos). Maybe. 
But it's worth it. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

Afternoon :b

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Afternoon :b
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



'Evening  

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Evening
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Where the f do you live? 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Where the f do you live?
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



He lives in Narnia  He told me yesterday


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> He lives in Narnia  He told me yesterday

Click to collapse



I thought time wasnt real there?  

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 19, 2011)

NARNIA AWAY!
wait wut?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

I haz donuts.  at least I HAD donuts.....  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz donuts.  at least I HAD donuts.....
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Donuts? DONUTS?!?!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!

/random


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz donuts.  at least I HAD donuts.....
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Nom nom

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nom nom
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



   

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone here good at teh mafths?

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone here good at teh mafths?
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



I iz teh gawd at maffs.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I iz teh gawd at maffs.

Click to collapse



Shame you're not so good at english


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Shame you're not so good at english

Click to collapse



Shame you're **** at hosting.


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Shame you're **** at hosting.

Click to collapse



DanWilson: 1
Max: 0
Jamie: Still 0 from MoDaCo xD


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 19, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> DanWilson: 1
> Max: 0
> Jamie: Still 0 from MoDaCo xD

Click to collapse



Ah the days. Remember how pretty much all of MDC scored more than you..


Remember I caught Paul out with the hair-gel? XD


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hai guys. :b

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai guys. :b
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



That picture terrifies me! 

Hello! Enjoy your special night out with your sweety? 






-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Ahhhhh!!  Nightmares!





twitch153 said:


> That picture terrifies me!
> 
> Hello! Enjoy your special night out with your sweety?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhhhh!!  Nightmares!
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Mafia - Desire Z

Click to collapse



Why you double posting so much Maxey?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes i did. And I HAVE ROOT!!! 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes i did. And I HAVE ROOT!!!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Welcome to xda haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Welcome to xda haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Not my first time. Its just harder with hTc's then motorolas. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not my first time. Its just harder with hTc's then motorolas.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



True, it was SO much more simple to root my Cliq XT than my sister's HTC Hero


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> True, it was SO much more simple to root my Cliq XT than my sister's HTC Hero

Click to collapse



Motorola defy>then droid incredible in terms of root, not phone

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok go crack Motorola loader 


twitch153 said:


> True, it was SO much more simple to root my Cliq XT than my sister's HTC Hero

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vibrant using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning guys... it seems that whenever I go off, you guys come on... sigh...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys... it seems that whenever I go off, you guys come on... sigh...

Click to collapse



Thats because were on opposite sides of teh world. 























We missed you!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm back, and probably at full farce too


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Sakai! 

Like my home screen? 






-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Sakai!
> 
> Like my home screen?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. I'd be fixing up my desktop for real soon, because I have settled on CM7 finally. Stopping my ORD for good.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nice. I'd be fixing up my desktop for real soon, because I have settled on CM7 finally. Stopping my ORD for good.

Click to collapse



I still flash all the CM7 nightlies so technically it's considered ORD still  I made my battery widget a bunny in celebration of Easter haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I still flash all the CM7 nightlies so technically it's considered ORD still  I made my battery widget a bunny in celebration of Easter haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hehehe... I'm flashing nightlies too... although my Swype isn't listening to instructions lately...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hehehe... I'm flashing nightlies too... although my Swype isn't listening to instructions lately...

Click to collapse



What's your problem with swype? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's your problem with swype?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It FCs like a dozen times...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It FCs like a dozen times...

Click to collapse



What have you done to try and fix that? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What have you done to try and fix that?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'ma gonna get a hold of the "unofficial" version for now... I'm part of the BETA anyway (who isn't?)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'ma gonna get a hold of the "unofficial" version for now... I'm part of the BETA anyway (who isn't?)

Click to collapse



I am! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

'Morning guys


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning guys

Click to collapse



Morning, buddy.

I just showed my boss how to use Excel like a boss. You couldn't wipe that grin off my face, nor could you wipe the look of amazement off his.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning, buddy.
> 
> I just showed my boss how to use Excel like a boss. You couldn't wipe that grin off my face, nor could you wipe the look of amazement off his.

Click to collapse



Haha xD Now's the time to ask for a promotion 


How are 'ya?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD Now's the time to ask for a promotion
> 
> 
> How are 'ya?

Click to collapse



Morning bud!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning bud!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



'Afternnon!   

How are 'ya?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning guys 

Sent from my Vibrant using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternnon!
> 
> How are 'ya?

Click to collapse



Cutting down trees that broke last snow storm. -_-

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my Vibrant using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Whats up

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cutting down trees that broke last snow storm. -_-
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Haha  Wait... it's snowing there?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Wait... it's snowing there?

Click to collapse



2 months ago. My dad just bought a chainsaw to cut them down

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

I need legossssss!!!!1!!!one1

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I need legossssss!!!!1!!!one1
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Bloody hell... ever since they closed the 10th floor cafeteria... I have not have had breakfast in the office... damn damn damn damn!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

BUMP! 

Goodnight 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Goodnight
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Night buddy. Bite the bugs!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



Good afternoon and goodbye. I'm going home early from work today 

Lacking sleep for waaaaay too long.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good afternoon and goodbye. I'm going home early from work today
> 
> Lacking sleep for waaaaay too long.

Click to collapse



lol, congrats 

goodbye


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

'Afternoon everybodyies


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon everybodyies

Click to collapse



hey maz

how's your pc going?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey maz
> 
> how's your pc going?

Click to collapse



Hey Huz 

Awesome thanks 

How are 'ya


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Huz
> 
> Awesome thanks
> 
> How are 'ya

Click to collapse



I'm fine, thx 

Did I miss anything?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm fine, thx
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Yeah  Purple Drama Llama made some fake accounts.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1043732


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah  Purple Drama Llama made some fake accounts.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1043732

Click to collapse



Lol, I just found that I have a clone 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, I just found that I have a clone
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Is it an evil sexy clone?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, I just found that I have a clone
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



You actually have 2 clones  One by T.C.P. and one by me *evil laugh*


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

BTW, I also made a sakai clone


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Is it an evil sexy clone?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



I don't think so
I'm that version 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Be back soon

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Back

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just gained 3 pounds.....

I like running for saftey!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just gained 3 pounds.....
> 
> I like running for saftey!

Click to collapse



Is that good or bad?

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Heeeeyyyy 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Heeeeyyyy
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Nice sig. No more writers block?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice sig. No more writers block?

Click to collapse



Lol, not anymore 
But that 'nice sig' was seriously misunderstood by sakai (as usual )

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Is that good or bad?
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Considering its because of an omlette, bad. 

I like running for saftey!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

I





watt9493 said:


> Considering its because of an omlette, bad.
> 
> I like running for saftey!

Click to collapse



You sound like a girl

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

I found it funny  look at this....
And this one.... 
Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I found it funny  look at this....
> And this one....
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Damn I'm jelly 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

It's from my NS. I reformatted the USB storage, so stuff shows up in the gallery ect., but mp3s sound like crap now... I guess I'm calling Samsung after all. (and changing the sig on my N1

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's from my NS. I reformatted the USB storage, so stuff shows up in the gallery ect., but mp3s sound like crap now... I guess I'm calling Samsung after all. (and changing the sig on my N1
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Good luck getting it fixed 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey 

Good luck Babydoll


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Good luck Babydoll

Click to collapse



Hi Max! 
Thanks. I called before but the Tech was clueless. So I just reformatted the storage like I said. This blows.


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Max!
> Thanks. I called before but the Tech was clueless. So I just reformatted the storage like I said. This blows.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hey 

Damn.. Unlucky... Tech support on phones normally does, Tried flashing a new rom?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Damn.. Unlucky... Tech support on phones normally does, Tried flashing a new rom?

Click to collapse



Let's just hope those mp3s are not low quality. No offence 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Damn.. Unlucky... Tech support on phones normally does, Tried flashing a new rom?

Click to collapse



I was waiting for the Sense port. Also since I had issues with stuff showing up in the gallery (could only view picasa photos via stock gallery. All others required a third party app, also same with audio/video files. Only third party apps recognized my files (poweramp, mobo video) Now everything shows but mp3s skip and stutter. I may just try a different ROM, but I have a sneaking suspicion I've got  a problem with the USB storage itself (corrupted partition ect)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Boo y'all 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Boo y'all
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Howdy. Hi. Hello.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was waiting for the Sense port. Also since I had issues with stuff showing up in the gallery (could only view picasa photos via stock gallery. All others required a third party app, also same with audio/video files. Only third party apps recognized my files (poweramp, mobo video) Now everything shows but mp3s skip and stutter. I may just try a different ROM, but I have a sneaking suspicion I've got  a problem with the USB storage itself (corrupted partition ect)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Having problems with your Nexus S I see? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Having problems with your Nexus S I see?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yes.   

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



What rom were you running? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What rom were you running?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Stock.
Since I've had the phone I've had the "gallery issues" so I've been apprehensive to change from stock cuz I kept waivering  on calling Samsung. But now my music sounds horrible. At least before I could listen using power amp.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stock.
> Since I've had the phone I've had the "gallery issues" so I've been apprehensive to change from stock cuz I kept waivering  on calling Samsung. But now my music sounds horrible. At least before I could listen using power amp.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



You should have rooted/flashed a new rom onto it. I've never had gallery issues like that. And I use this as my mp3 player haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You should have rooted/flashed a new rom onto it. I've never had gallery issues like that. And I use this as my mp3 player haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm gonna. I think I may call Samsung today and then prolly just get it over with and root/flash it. Besides as much as love vanilla android not being rooted is quite annoying.... 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Look at my super fast internet speed:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



That's epic 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's epic
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



As am I    jk 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> As am I    jk
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



As are you haha  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> As are you haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Sure of what? That I'm epic?  Yes! 
However my humble ego wouldn't let me post without a disclaimer...    Hee hee.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2011)

Can anyone else not post pictures? It tells me the database server is down

I like running for saftey!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

And even funnier - This is my desktop connection  On mobile download speeds are around 0.5 Mb/s


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

BTW, is that HSPA+? It's really fast.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm getting 150kb/s


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm getting 150kb/s

Click to collapse



Lol. Is this on your phone?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got my tux for prom 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I got my tux for prom
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



pics or GTFO!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2011)

Am i gonna die?



Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, not anymore
> But that 'nice sig' was seriously misunderstood by sakai (as usual )
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Your sig does sound like an innuendo. Or a bad medieval pr0n flick.

@watt: Yes, you are going to die. Problem is when and how. I can't attest to the when, but definitely not from something as minor as that.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Your sig does sound like an innuendo. Or a bad medieval pr0n flick.
> 
> @watt: Yes, you are going to die. Problem is when and how. I can't attest to the when, but definitely not from something as minor as that.

Click to collapse



Apparently im allergic to everything. Thats from cutting down an evergreen tree.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Apparently im allergic to everything. Thats from cutting down an evergreen tree.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hmm... pollen allergies? My brother used to be allergic real bad. But  I think skin allergies are fine-ish, just irritating. Try getting some cream from the pharmacy. And don't buy a huge bottle, just a little, coz the cute chick on the pharmacy counter might just think you're buying fapping cream.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... pollen allergies? My brother used to be allergic real bad. But  I think skin allergies are fine-ish, just irritating. Try getting some cream from the pharmacy. And don't buy a huge bottle, just a little, coz the cute chick on the pharmacy counter might just think you're buying fapping cream.

Click to collapse



Haha have enough of that an home. Itll eventually go away. Itches like a ***** though! F my genetics!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha have enough of that an home. Itll eventually go away. Itches like a ***** though! F my genetics!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm allergic to dust motes. That just means I don't have to clean up my room


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> pics or GTFO!!!

Click to collapse



Here ya go! 







I had an off hair day. Haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't see it!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can't see it!

Click to collapse



I know, I couldn't get a good shot because the mirror sucked! Plus my Mom was rushing me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know, I couldn't get a good shot because the mirror sucked! Plus my Mom was rushing me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I-Can't-See-It-Because-Websense-Blocked-the-damn-picture-so-you'll-need-to-upload-to-xda-instead


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I-Can't-See-It-Because-Websense-Blocked-the-damn-picture-so-you'll-need-to-upload-to-xda-instead

Click to collapse



I did upload it to xda, but the database server is being crap so....I can't. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

Dangit! I'll view it from... I can't view it anywhere... I won't even be touching my computer... sigh...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

'Morning bump....

Also... IPD has a like button on posts


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 22, 2011)

Half an hour after the last bump bump.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You look mature lol (not the banana I'm used to )

Hi all 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning bump!
(Hi Husam!)
(nice tux Twitch) 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

hey, bd whats up?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

Higuysmyspacebuttonisbroken


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> higuysmyspacebuttonisbroken

Click to collapse



OH HAl MY **** KEY IS STUCK DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Higuysmyspacebuttonisbroken

Click to collapse



haha old one


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha old one

Click to collapse



Noimseriousitsreallybroken

Actually not, I'm just sooooo ****ing bored  I'm trying to smoke banana peels haha  POWER OF BOREDOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, bd whats up?

Click to collapse



Hai dere

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Noimseriousitsreallybroken
> 
> Actually not, I'm just sooooo ****ing bored  I'm trying to smoke banana peels haha  POWER OF BOREDOM!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



haha lool
good one 

i cant think of anyone who's not bored


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha lool
> good one
> 
> i cant think of anyone who's not bored

Click to collapse



Im bored 10Chaaa


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow I actually tried to smoke a banana and it's gross  Don't do it unless you're really really bored


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wow I actually tried to smoke a banana and it's gross  Don't do it unless you're really really bored

Click to collapse



Try Marshmallows, They're not so bad 


Also.... I have found a picture of dan


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

I also have pics if you want them


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Try Marshmallows, They're not so bad
> 
> 
> Also.... I have found a picture of dan

Click to collapse



Lol that pic is awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lol that pic is awesome

Click to collapse



xD Haha yeah... Also... Yay! O.T is not completley dead!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

Or maybe it is.....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or maybe it is.....

Click to collapse



I had my first beer yesterday 

(alcohol free )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I had my first beer yesterday
> 
> (alcohol free )

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Like it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I also have pics if you want them

Click to collapse



Also.. Didnt see that... Haha sure


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello all  Did anyone see my tux? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Like it?

Click to collapse



yeah, it tasted funny at first, but i got used to it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello all  Did anyone see my tux?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yeah it looks nice  Hey 


husam666 said:


> yeah, it tasted funny at first, but i got used to it

Click to collapse



haha Awesome


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah it looks nice  Hey
> 
> 
> haha Awesome

Click to collapse



Thank you haha I have to shave soon too x.x 

Husam beer is gross haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Thank you haha I have to shave soon too x.x
> 
> Husam beer is gross haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha  It's not bad.....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  It's not bad.....

Click to collapse



Only to you! I had beer before, ugh....the horror....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Only to you! I had beer before, ugh....the horror....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha... What brand? They taste different  (Although WKD and things are nicer haha )


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha... What brand? They taste different  (Although WKD and things are nicer haha )

Click to collapse



I don't remember, I was drunk from taking shots of sky vodka.  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't remember, I was drunk from taking shots of sky vodka.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha xD Fair enough haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha xD Fair enough haha

Click to collapse



Vodka > Beer! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Vodka > Beer!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Also...
Vodka>Beer>Rum  That ****s strong haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also...
> Vodka>Beer>Rum  That ****s strong haha

Click to collapse



Beer is better than Rum? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Beer is better than Rum?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



For me anyway!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> For me anyway!

Click to collapse



Dr.Pepper and rum is amazing, you can't even taste the rum, you just taste the drunk haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dr.Pepper and rum is amazing, you can't even taste the rum, you just taste the drunk haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahhaha  Awesome, Shame I don't really like Dr. Pepper though


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahhaha  Awesome, Shame I don't really like Dr. Pepper though

Click to collapse



Any dark soda works: Pepsi, Root Beer, ect...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Any dark soda works: Pepsi, Root Beer, ect...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Sweet, Pepsi and rum then Haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, Pepsi and rum then Haha

Click to collapse



Don't get too ripped  That sh!t will get you messed up! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't get too ripped  That sh!t will get you messed up!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



hahaha Okay xD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha Okay xD

Click to collapse



I'll be back, with weapons.  I got work to do. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll be back, with weapons.  I got work to do.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



xD Okay haha seeya, Also 5000!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for being late, but here are the pics


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch is not a man


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> twitch is not a man

Click to collapse



He is a banana... The same banana I've been smoking 2 hours ago


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

I am not a man till July 30th haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey 

Also @Dav.. I can't see 

Edit: Also twitch... I have no rum... Or pepsi.... But wkd will do  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/IMAG0072.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey hey hey  Nightly 42 is out  So why am I not a man Husam? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey hey hey  Nightly 42 is out  So why am I not a man Husam?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Because it's not July 30th


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because it's not July 30th

Click to collapse



That vodka looks mighty tasty 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That vodka looks mighty tasty
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha, It is.... but it's also the last bottle in the house


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, It is.... but it's also the last bottle in the house

Click to collapse



That's horrible! Dx You shouldn't drink and xda by the way haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's horrible! Dx You shouldn't drink and xda by the way haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha.... Only other things are Stella 

Hahaha  How come? xD


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

How old are you guys anyway? I thought all of you were 25+ or something.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> How old are you guys anyway? I thought all of you were 25+ or something.

Click to collapse



Like... Not 25+


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like... Not 25+

Click to collapse



Yeah I figured that out. I'm more like 18- and I'm not the only one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah I figured that out. I'm more like 18- and I'm not the only one

Click to collapse



Nu uh  

I just thought I killed Off topic again... I think I may have


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm 17, I'll be 18 this year 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

Have I killed OT Again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

That pony scares me haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That pony scares me haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



hahahah  Reminds me of Powerpuff girls xD  (I don't watch.... )


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahah  Reminds me of Powerpuff girls xD  (I don't watch.... )

Click to collapse



I'm not ashamed, I used to watch it  Like a boss! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not ashamed, I used to watch it  Like a boss!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



http://images1.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/7085774/Like-a-boss-****-Yeah.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=****-Yeah


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://images1.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/7085774/Like-a-boss-****-Yeah.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=****-Yeah

Click to collapse



Exactly haha There is a picture for everything.  

What about one where your wife cheats on you with another woman?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Exactly haha There is a picture for everything.
> 
> What about one where your wife cheats on you with another woman?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



haahah xD Yeah there is.... but goolging 'Wife cheats on girl' with safe search off... Brings up some stuff  xD xD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haahah xD Yeah there is.... but goolging 'Wife cheats on girl' with safe search off... Brings up some stuff  xD xD

Click to collapse



Safe search is there to protect the minds of the innocent haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Safe search is there to protect the minds of the innocent haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



XD Hahah, Yeah but it doesn't bring up things I want though with it on


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hahah, Yeah but it doesn't bring up things I want though with it on

Click to collapse



Maxey...what exactly are you looking for? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxey...what exactly are you looking for?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



xD hahahaha... it sometimes block's meme's 


Also... I just opened a bottle with my teeth
http://www.stormclad.com/boardpics/****-yeah_2.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD hahahaha... it sometimes block's meme's
> 
> 
> Also... I just opened a bottle with my teeth
> http://www.stormclad.com/boardpics/****-yeah_2.jpg

Click to collapse



You better watch out, that's how my friend chipped his tooth haha 

But why would it block memes?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You better watch out, that's how my friend chipped his tooth haha
> 
> But why would it block memes?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Looks aweomse though  I'll save it for when I'm being smooth xD


I don't know... Either way I like it off hahah


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Looks aweomse though  I'll save it for when I'm being smooth xD
> 
> 
> I don't know... Either way I like it off hahah

Click to collapse



I'm going to play halo, peace 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm going to play halo, peace
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Ohh... Multiplayer? xD

Also.... http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/220?vs=225
Nice phone you have thaarr


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohh... Multiplayer? xD
> 
> Also.... http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/220?vs=225
> Nice phone you have thaarr

Click to collapse



My phone beat yours! Mwahahahahaha! 

Yeah, I was playing multiplayer 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My phone beat yours! Mwahahahahaha!
> 
> Yeah, I was playing multiplayer
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I was asking if I could play  But it didn't load again... 

Hahahaha yes it does, Just wait till I clock to 1.9Ghz xD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was asking if I could play  But it didn't load again...
> 
> Hahahaha yes it does, Just wait till I clock to 1.9Ghz xD

Click to collapse



What OS are you using? 

Yeah, just wait till you burn out your processor and have a dead phone  I don't even OC my phone all like that.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What OS are you using?
> 
> Yeah, just wait till you burn out your processor and have a dead phone  I don't even OC my phone all like that.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



W7 64-bit I get an error or startup but on the interwebs it seemed to be fine... it's because I have more than 4GB Ram... I may install xp on another partition...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> W7 64-bit I get an error or startup but on the interwebs it seemed to be fine... it's because I have more than 4GB Ram... I may install xp on another partition...

Click to collapse



I'm using W7 64-bit too...I have 8GB of ram. So...?  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm using W7 64-bit too...I have 8GB of ram. So...?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Same *Highfives*

Gay PC... Might have to do with intel graphics? Some games simply dont support intergrated  I'll find out on May 8th haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Same *Highfives*
> 
> Gay PC... Might have to do with intel graphics? Some games simply dont support intergrated  I'll find out on May 8th haha

Click to collapse



*high fives* Yeah! 

Maybe it does but you could always check for compatibility 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> *high fives* Yeah!
> 
> Maybe it does but you could always check for compatibility
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha Yeah, Although intergrated back then was pretty bad 


Also there is a spider on my wall


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Yeah, Although intergrated back then was pretty bad
> 
> 
> Also there is a spider on my wall

Click to collapse



Kill it! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Kill it!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



But.... It's scary hahha  Also.. What with? xD


Actaully... My brother has an iPhone... I know what to use  hhahah


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But.... It's scary hahha  Also.. What with? xD
> 
> 
> Actaully... My brother has an iPhone... I know what to use  hhahah

Click to collapse



Hahahaha! XD

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hahahaha! XD
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It's sooo hot! I've turned up all the fans on my PC to blow my face with xD hahah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

The spider has gone! It's probably planning it's attack!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Maxie, alcohol and xda-ing do not mix. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Maxie, alcohol and xda-ing do not mix.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I told him the same thing but did he listen? Noooo! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I told him the same thing but did he listen? Noooo!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I think he finally passed out or goi arrested by teh interwebz policia

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I think he finally passed out or goi arrested by teh interwebz policia
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That would be Senor Payaso 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That would be Senor Payaso
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Typing that made me realize 
A)how much i hate auto correct&
B)how much i need a new keyboard
Suggestions?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Typing that made me realize
> A)how much i hate auto correct&
> B)how much i need a new keyboard
> Suggestions?
> ...

Click to collapse



What keyboard do you have? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What keyboard do you have?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



The stock android 2.2 one. The one where you slide up and get frequently used symbols and numbers

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

What are the advanced settings in setcpu for? Ik up threshold, but thats about it. Some one on this spam thread has ta know! 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What are the advanced settings in setcpu for? Ik up threshold, but thats about it. Some one on this spam thread has ta know!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



They are for advanced user, duh haha 

But yeah get swype 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 23, 2011)

Lol guys remember i said I was getting a Nexus S? Lol yeah that happened. I have my HD2 working again lol. Btw after using the iP4 (hop off ) for like two weeks no i really notice the retina display with text. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They are for advanced user, duh haha
> 
> But yeah get swype
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I have it. It takes too long to importbmy vulgar dictionary. And im not a n00b. I wanna know what theyre for too see if theres any battery life im missing out on! I went from 10am to 12pm today and lost 54%!!!!!!!#!!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Lol guys remember i said I was getting a Nexus S? Lol yeah that happened. I have my HD2 working again lol. Btw after using the iP4 (hop off ) for like two weeks no i really notice the retina display with text.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Congrads you lucky bastard. :b i woulda gotten either phone you have, but i dislike at&t and theyre buying tmo. I wanted nothing to do with it. So i bought the droid incredible instead. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Congrads you lucky bastard. :b i woulda gotten either phone you have, but i dislike at&t and theyre buying tmo. I wanted nothing to do with it. So i bought the droid incredible instead. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I have the nexus s too, congrats Skullly 

By the way, I think you should just look it up and learn about the set cpu advanced settings. It'll help if you completely understand, you know? 

Then use the gingerbread keyboard from the marketplace  Duh. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have the nexus s too, congrats Skullly
> 
> By the way, I think you should just look it up and learn about the set cpu advanced settings. It'll help if you completely understand, you know?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im using the english only one found in apps and games now. Pretty good. And im gonna look it up. It bugs the crap out of me when i see something but cant/shouldnt mess with it cause idk the consequences

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im using the english only one found in apps and games now. Pretty good. And im gonna look it up. It bugs the crap out of me when i see something but cant/shouldnt mess with it cause idk the consequences
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I still prefer swype  haha

So you got the gingerbread keyboard?  Yeah, I need to fighter it out myself now! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Im running no frills cup control. So many less settings to eff with. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 23, 2011)

Twitch its something called sarcasm. You should know that, remember your old sig? (Or was that you? ) Btw using a MIUI rom atm because its the only one that my HD2 stays stable on.  I've jailbroken my iP4 and have widgets and everything on it now.  Btw what's a good RSS reader for Android? Im too lazy to look haha. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh and could one of you guys do me a favor and get me a link to the HTC IME keyboard? I've got this gingerbread one and the dictionary is fu*ked up and you know how bad the XDA app is for search. 

I even left out the 'U' in favour for you yanks.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Oh and could one of you guys do me a favor and get me a link to the HTC IME keyboard? I've got this gingerbread one and the dictionary is fu*ked up and you know how bad the XDA app is for search.
> 
> I even left out the 'U' in favour for you yanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



One sec buddy.
EDIT: here ya go. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=624416

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks man. I'll thank you in one sec.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

My first thanks! :3

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My first thanks! :3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Lol You'll get more 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol You'll get more
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I hope. Doesnt really matter, nice to know i helped though 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 23, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

'Afternoon, At Frankie and Benny  

Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My first thanks! :3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Haha not yet,  haven't been on my PC.   

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Redownloading a Portable version of Halo... Maybe this one will work 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Redownloading a Portable version of Halo... Maybe this one will work
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That game is awesome! We always play that in school.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 23, 2011)

Morning 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Morning. Im going out of my freaking mind. Does anyone here have a ps3 and cant connect to PSN? 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> That game is awesome! We always play that in school.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hahah  All exe's are blocked but ones they let you on for me 



T.C.P said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



'Afternoon Erick


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning. Im going out of my freaking mind. Does anyone here have a ps3 and cant connect to PSN?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I have a PS3.. Haven't tried though


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have a PS3.. Haven't tried though

Click to collapse



Go on. I cant get on psn! 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Go on. I cant get on psn!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I don't think anyone can, It was on the news last night and on Engagdet haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

I found out why Halo doesn't work AA needs to be off i think or you get a black screen and with intel HD graphics you can't turn it off, So I can't play until I get a new card


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't think anyone can, It was on the news last night and on Engagdet haha

Click to collapse



I just wanna make money on GT5!!! Wtf.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just wanna make money on GT5!!! Wtf.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Hhaha  Annoying much!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hhaha  Annoying much!

Click to collapse



Im like gonna kill someone. Probably someone from anonymous. Wtf. They should just stop the jailbreakers, the ones that dont take the updates.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im like gonna kill someone. Probably someone from anonymous. Wtf. They should just stop the jailbreakers, the ones that dont take the updates.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Hi all.
Anonymous sent out a release saying the psn thing wasn't them. Although people on da interwebs are speculating that it's a splinter group that broke off from anonymous that's causing this... 
That's what I read 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all.
> Anonymous sent out a release saying the psn thing wasn't them. Although people on da interwebs are speculating that it's a splinter group that broke off from anonymous that's causing this...
> That's what I read
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



The first attack was anonymous. I doubt its different for the second one.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

lol... Sony are getting pwned


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The first attack was anonymous. I doubt its different for the second one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Just reporting the facts (I read).. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol... Sony are getting pwned

Click to collapse



It's not fair to the end user though. Who gives a flying [email protected]#% if they tell you not to jailbreak?!? By hacking Sony, you ruin everything for everyone using it. Not Sony. They don't give a [email protected]#% that psn is down. People need to just grow if hell up, just because you think you can, doesn't mean you should. Am I right?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It's not fair to the end user though. Who gives a flying [email protected]#% if they tell you not to jailbreak?!? By hacking Sony, you ruin everything for everyone using it. Not Sony. They don't give a [email protected]#% that psn is down. People need to just grow if hell up, just because you think you can, doesn't mean you should. Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I totally agree with that! You are absolutely right. I don't agree with Anonymous' decision to interfere with users ability to play games that they PAID FOR. I also don't agree with Sony taking away the right to run Linux (a feature they enabled in the first place). 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It's not fair to the end user though. Who gives a flying [email protected]#% if they tell you not to jailbreak?!? By hacking Sony, you ruin everything for everyone using it. Not Sony. They don't give a [email protected]#% that psn is down. People need to just grow if hell up, just because you think you can, doesn't mean you should. Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Yeah, They shouldn't ruin it, because they are for Hundreds of thousands  Although... Atleast you don't have to pay for your online


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 23, 2011)

Doctor Who


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Doctor Who

Click to collapse



XD Sorry I didn't know after all your tweets haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Morning everyone 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



'Evening 

What's with all the over capacity issues today?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Evening
> 
> What's with all the over capacity issues today?

Click to collapse



I don't know, but it's pissing me off! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Morning?? Morning!! Ummm I know you are in my timezone +5 GMT (also known as EDT in the us) Morning was almost three hours ago. Sleep late much?  
BTW Hi Twitch. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning?? Morning!! Ummm I know you are in my timezone +5 GMT (also known as EDT in the us) Morning was almost three hours ago. Sleep late much?
> BTW Hi Twitch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Lmao yes! I love my sleep  I fell asleep at 5 am though >.> 

Hi Babydoll! So did your Nexus S decide to play nice? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao yes! I love my sleep  I fell asleep at 5 am though >.>
> 
> Hi Babydoll! So did your Nexus S decide to play nice?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yes. I wiped and redownloaded everything (all 1426 songs) and figured out that the reason my music sounded like crap is cuz I have a crappy (read: blown) speaker... (if I plug my NS into Sparky's 1,000, 000 watt stereo or use headphones it sounds fine)
Edit: Yay! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey  

Also.. I found out why Halo won't work and what's your opinion on cider?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I wiped and redownloaded everything (all 1426 songs) and figured out that the reason my music sounded like crap is cuz I have a crappy (read: blown) speaker... (if I plug my NS into Sparky's 1,000, 000 watt stereo or use headphones it sounds fine)
> Edit: Yay!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



That's one big speaker


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance Maxey...
Cider????? 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Forgive my ignorance Maxey...
> Cider?????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hahah  Is it a UK thing? 

Strongbow is a kind of cider (What Im drinking now )


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Forgive my ignorance Maxey...
> Cider?????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Cider is something I've never had.

How did you blow your speaker?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Cider is something like Wine?
> 
> How did you blow your speaker?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



hahaha  It's a UK thing then  It's like Apple flavoured alcahol... Kind of beer but Appleie


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cider


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cider

Click to collapse



I think it would be nice  By the way, have you got Halo working yet? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's one big speaker

Click to collapse



I'm exaggerating a tiny bit...
But Sparky has professional stereo/dj/production equipment that he rents to various carnivals for their, sound systems   He has an, entire walk in closet (which is a complete mess) just packed with eqs, receivers, turntables, various other systems which I couldn' t even begin to name... Oh and sub woofers that are illegal for home use  (which of course we use at home)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think it would be nice  By the way, have you got Halo working yet?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha it is  Um... No.. But I found out why it wasn't working!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha it is  Um... No.. But I found out why it wasn't working!

Click to collapse



Why wasn't it working?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha it is  Um... No.. But I found out why it wasn't working!

Click to collapse



Care to share?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Cider is something I've never had.
> 
> How did you blow your speaker?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Me neither (cider)
I have no f%@king clue  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me neither (cider)
> I have no f%@king clue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



You were just like "Bam! Blown speaker!"? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Care to share?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Haha Um.. You get a black screen unless Anti Ailasing is disabled and on intel HD Graphics (I dont think) there is no way to disable it, so untill I get a graphics card I cant play


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Um.. You get a black screen unless Anti Ailasing is disabled and on intel HD Graphics (I dont think) there is no way to disable it, so untill I get a graphics card I cant play

Click to collapse



That's why I suggested ATI!!!!!!!!!!!! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Look to see if it is possible? (Anti-Aliasing)

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You were just like "Bam! Blown speaker!"?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Views on Smirnoff Ice?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Views on Smirnoff Ice?

Click to collapse



    (enough info?)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (enough info?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Yes, yes it is  (P.S if I go... 'Strange' please tell me.. I got told off yesterday )


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Smirnoff =  Tis a fun drink.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Smirnoff =  Tis a fun drink.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



XD I got's 3 more to finish


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I got's 3 more to finish

Click to collapse



Why you getting wasted Maxey? Alcoholism is not a good thing. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you getting wasted Maxey? Alcoholism is not a good thing.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I don't know 


Also.. Tell me if I go 'strange' I got told off for something yesterday


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you getting wasted Maxey? Alcoholism is not a good thing.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Alcholism is bad m'kay.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't know
> 
> 
> Also.. Tell me if I go 'strange' I got told off for something yesterday

Click to collapse



Why'd you get "told off"? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why'd you get "told off"?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I posted some shiz... Which I thought was funny at the time... Haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I posted some shiz... Which I thought was funny at the time... Haha

Click to collapse



What'd you say?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

By the way, hi Watt! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Wat


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ello guys

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Waazzaap  PSN working yet?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ello guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

No. Off to work i go. :/ ill be back as ahunld says

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Yoooo XD 101010


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Grr... Why do I keep killing off topic hhaha


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi guys just testing XDA app (need to get rid of the boring signature haha )

Sent from my XPERIA X1 using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 23, 2011)

XDA app doesn't let me change the signature, which really sucks. So I installed Tapatalk 

Sent from my X1 running CyanogenMod 7


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> XDA app doesn't let me change the signature, which really sucks. So I installed Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my X1 running CyanogenMod 7

Click to collapse



It does let you change your signature....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It does let you change your signature....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Menu>Settings>Signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Menu>Settings>Signature

Click to collapse



What Maxey said 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Im back

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey  Also... Ive tidies my homescreen 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Also... Ive tidies my homescreen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We see? 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Soon Haha 


watt9493 said:


> We see?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Soon Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Now? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ill post mine up in a sec

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Everyone saw mine in the ban thread correct? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Everyone saw mine in the ban thread correct?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

In the order of center, left, right.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Niice Taking mine now  It took me a while to decide on a background lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Niice Taking mine now  It took me a while to decide on a background lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ha ha

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

The first sceen (with twitter widget) is 1 of 5 pages and to the left of my homescreen, my homescreen is 2of5 because its cooler that way  

Oh and I have no dock and the homescreen is 5x6 to get the app drawer i just swype up anywhere 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Was that your girlfriend? She's cute  Kudos man. You got a nice layout too 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The first sceen (with twitter widget) is 1 of 5 pages and to the left of my homescreen, my homescreen is 2of5 because its cooler that way
> 
> Oh and I have no dock and the homescreen is 5x6 to get the app drawer i just swype up anywhere
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So I assume you have adw? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Was that your girlfriend? She's cute  Kudos man. You got a nice layout too
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



That is my girlfriend. :b be jelly! 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That is my girlfriend. :b be jelly!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I'm not jelly  Just proud of my little mafioso member 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not jelly  Just proud of my little mafioso member
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha whatever you say. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's mine...
Whaddya think? Oh and WL Screen....

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here's mine...
> Whaddya think? Oh and WL Screen....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I like the one with the star, more so for the nice color coordination  

@Watt, that's right, it is whatever I say  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like the one with the star, more so for the nice color coordination
> 
> @Watt, that's right, it is whatever I say
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



The WL is all black/white but it's hard to tell in that pic
I like Watt and Maxey's
Where's yours?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The WL is all black/white but it's hard to tell in that pic
> I like Watt and Maxey's
> Where's yours?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



WL? 

Mine is in the ban thread but I can repost them  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WL?
> 
> Mine is in the ban thread but I can repost them
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



WL = Widget Locker m' kay
Ok I'll go back and look....
I'm watching Venture Bros.  
(yaaaaaaaaaaay)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice screens Twitch (lemme guess LPP+ with signals modded widgets?) 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice screens Twitch (lemme guess LPP+ with signals modded widgets?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse





























Yeah! I also have the honeybread theme 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm using ADW EX ATM but I bought LPP+ ages ago. I switch back and forth. Signals modded widgets are sick! I like blurbs grey the best.  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm using ADW EX ATM but I bought LPP+ ages ago. I switch back and forth. Signals modded widgets are sick! I like blurbs grey the best.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I don't know why but I really like the honeycomb look  I usually don't theme that much but I like a unified look 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know why but I really like the honeycomb look  I usually don't theme that much but I like a unified look
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



My screens must match and be color coordinated or my brain will explode and, Sparky will be left to mop up the mess

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 24, 2011)

Has to be HTC Sense for me. I can't wait to get the Sensation. I like the look of sense but it's too clunky. LPP+ for me if I'm using CM7 on my HD2. 

Oh guys look at this comment on engadget too, I lol'd. 


> I love how people come on Engadget just to bash Engadget.
> It's like my girlfriend—she begs for sex, just to tell me after how terrible it was.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Has to be HTC Sense for me. I can't wait to get the Sensation. I like the look of sense but it's too clunky. LPP+ for me if I'm using CM7 on my HD2.
> 
> Oh guys look at this comment on engadget too, I lol'd.

Click to collapse



I'm seriously thinking about stealing Sparky's upgrade I was gonna get da SGS II but the Sensation looks sick
And no matter which home replacement I use it must be themed to match! (I guess I've transfered the chick obsession with shoes/handbags to android and matching themes)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm seriously thinking about stealing Sparky's upgrade I was gonna get da SGS II but the Sensation looks sick
> And no matter which home replacement I use it must be themed to match! (I guess I've transfered the chick obsession with shoes/handbags to android and matching themes)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Sensation. Kinda wish i didnt leave tmobile. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sensation. Kinda wish i didnt leave tmobile. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I owed you that thanks.  

Oh and yeah, I have an iPhone 4 atm but no doubt some idiot will get a Sensation and will swap it with me lol. I hate HTC's speakers though, lets hope they make the Sensation's 'HiFi' speaker/s actually good.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I owed you that thanks.
> 
> Oh and yeah, I have an iPhone 4 atm but no doubt some idiot will get a Sensation and will swap it with me lol. I hate HTC's speakers though, lets hope they make the Sensation's 'HiFi' speaker/s actually good.

Click to collapse



My dincs speaker works better then babydolls! :b and thanks! 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My dincs speaker works better then babydolls! :b and thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



That was a low blow haha  But mine still works better than your's.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That was a low blow haha  But mine still works better than your's.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



False.  :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm just not a fan of the speaker on the back. It sucks for watching videos without headphones. My iPod Touch has it's speaker around the screen sort-of, it's cool.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey hey hey  Nightly 42 is out  So why am I not a man Husam?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



cuz you hate beer 

ji all


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

bye all


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Chocolate Day!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

'Morning Jamie

Also at Skelly and twitch and things  It was ADW ex on top of sense


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

XDA app only lets me turn on/off signature and how many posts are displayed on page. Maybe I downloaded an old version (I don't have Market)

Sent from my X1 running CyanogenMod 7


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> XDA app only lets me turn on/off signature and how many posts are displayed on page. Maybe I downloaded an old version (I don't have Market)
> 
> Sent from my X1 running CyanogenMod 7

Click to collapse



You sure? It looks like it does in this pic I took  At the bottom


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just plonking in my homescreens.







No third one yet xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

haha Awesome  What's Meganoid? 

Also.. What's up with your battery thing?


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 24, 2011)

Meganoid is a sweet little free game a bit like MegaMan I guess.
The battery thing is JuicePlotter. When unplugged it tells me how long my Battery is going to last for at the current rate of my usage. When charging it tells me how long until it's 100% charged. It shows 0:00 there because my phone is done charging.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Meganoid is a sweet little free game a bit like MegaMan I guess.
> The battery thing is JuicePlotter. When unplugged it tells me how long my Battery is going to last for at the current rate of my usage. When charging it tells me how long until it's 100% charged. It shows 0:00 there because my phone is done charging.

Click to collapse



Sweet 

Oh yeah that, I meant in the status bar it said 100 but was hardly green


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy easter everybody

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello again
And happy eatser 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey  Happy easater! 


Also.. There I was playing Street Fighter on my phone, that's when I noticed it.... I have a scratch!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Happy easater!
> 
> 
> Also.. There I was playing Street Fighter on my phone, that's when I noticed it.... I have a scratch!

Click to collapse



I was tuning the guitar with my phone, that's when the string... almost put a hole in my digitizer! 


one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter! I have to go to church  It's not like I hate church I just hate waking up so early  Plus, I hate church 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Happy Easter! I have to go to church  It's not like I hate church I just hate waking up so early  Plus, I hate church
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Lol

So do you love church? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol
> 
> So do you love church?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Nah, I do not haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey 

10...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Maxey  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

How are 'ya


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How are 'ya

Click to collapse



Angry! I don't want to go to church 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Angry! I don't want to go to church
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



That sucks and blows man 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Angry! I don't want to go to church
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha Ahhh, Headphones are a wonderful thing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That sucks and blows man
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



So does she.... xD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Angry! I don't want to go to church
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



you siund like a little kid


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you siund like a little kid

Click to collapse



I got 4 hours of sleep. Bite me. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I got 4 hours of sleep. Bite me.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hm... I'd rather take the skinf off first


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well i just built a fence in 45 minutes.  

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My dincs speaker works better then babydolls! :b and thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



You will come to regret that comment my friend....   
(my dad has tha DInc (my recommendation)) 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You will come to regret that comment my friend....
> (my dad has tha DInc (my recommendation))
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



:b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Just kidding...  
Hi Watt. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just kidding...
> Hi Watt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Or are you.....  hiii babydoll. You run adw ex dont you?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just kidding...
> Hi Watt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hello m'lady 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Im at Mc Donalds  I biked 3miles becausse of bordem 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im at Mc Donalds  I biked 3miles becausse of bordem
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At least you have a bike 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im at Mc Donalds  I biked 3miles becausse of bordem
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ive done that frequently. Quite good for stress relief. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions for a good and free video player? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a good and free video player?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Pc? Use k-lite codec pack comes with media player classic 

Do you like the new thread title? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pc? Use k-lite codec pack comes with media player classic
> 
> Do you like the new thread title?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Thank you good sir 

And yes, love it! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Thank you good sir
> 
> And yes, love it!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Anytime 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im at Mc Donalds  I biked 3miles becausse of bordem
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



McDonald's is an international business?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> McDonald's is an international business?

Click to collapse



Yeah, my bro is calling them for a delivery as we speak 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

K-lite did exactly what I want it to  Thank you.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, my bro is calling them for a delivery as we speak
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Delivery for McDonald's, it still makes me laugh 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> McDonald's is an international business?

Click to collapse



lmao! Yes it is xD


Also @twitch VLC = Bestest


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Delivery for McDonald's, it still makes me laugh
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Wait.. They deliver  Also do they do that Monopoly thing over the pond?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Delivery for McDonald's, it still makes me laugh
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



want proof?
Go to mcarabia.com (I think just google it xD)

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Delivery for McDonald's, it still makes me laugh
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



McDonald's delivers?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> McDonald's delivers?

Click to collapse



Only here 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn...  Thats pretty awesome though


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn...  Thats pretty awesome though

Click to collapse



Also bk, hardees, kfc (insured food poison), pizza hut, papa johns, subway, popeyes.......

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Also bk, hardees, kfc (insured food sickness), pizza hut, papa johns, subway, popeyes.......
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



xD Awesome... Although I only know Subway, Pizza Hut and KFC out of those... Also :eeK: KFC is lush!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Awesome... Although I only know Subway, Pizza Hut and KFC out of those... Also :eeK: KFC is lush!

Click to collapse



Bk is burger king lol

However we pay for delivery 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bk is burger king lol
> 
> However we pay for delivery
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Ahhh I know that aswell then haha


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok. I'm back. What did I miss?
Hi Husam
Hi Twitch
Hi Maxey
Hi Watt
Hi every one else.... (to many mafia members I can't remember, ack!)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'm back. What did I miss?
> Hi Husam
> Hi Twitch
> Hi Maxey
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Babydoll  Not much paticularrly I don't think... But O.t had died again


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'm back. What did I miss?
> Hi Husam
> Hi Twitch
> Hi Maxey
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you missed anything important...


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Babydoll  Not much paticularrly I don't think... But O.t had died again

Click to collapse



O.T. Is weird phenomenon.... It changes, dies, comes back to life...

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't think you missed anything important...
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Hi iDavid. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi iDavid.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hi. What's up? 


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Heyyy david


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Stop heying each other 

I have something on my clipboard ill paste it in the next post 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop heying each other
> 
> I have something on my clipboard ill paste it in the next post
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Hi hi hi hi hey hey hey hi hi hi hi hi HUSAM!  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop heying each other
> 
> I have something on my clipboard ill paste it in the next post
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Hey husam 


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everybody! :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here 



MacaronyMax said:


> XD I'll have to do it for you then hus
> 
> 
> Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick

Click to collapse





one more spam sent from my tp2

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

*highfives* Joint spam!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not quoting that because it will only encourage you. Bad Husam!  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *highfives* Joint spam!

Click to collapse



That's the spirit 

@bd do it! (Insert troll face here )

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It won't let me quote a quote or text copied from a clipboard. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make the box around an icon when you select it on adw ex go away or turn into an outline like in the app drawer

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Does anyone know how to make the box around an icon when you select it on adw ex go away or turn into an outline like in the app drawer
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Not sure...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Does anyone know how to make the box around an icon when you select it on adw ex go away or turn into an outline like in the app drawer
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Are, you talking about the colored outline or glow around an icon when you press on it?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are, you talking about the colored outline or glow around an icon when you press on it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Ill post screenies in a sec

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

The home screen one is the one i hate. I wanna make all of them like the app drawer around the camcorder

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The home screen one is the one i hate. I wanna make all of them like the app drawer around the camcorder
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Ahhh  I think there is an option somewhere,,, I had it once  I think it's like Homescreen icon selected>Glow


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh  I think there is an option somewhere,,, I had it once  I think it's like Homescreen icon selected>Glow

Click to collapse



I dont see that

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I dont see that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Oh Damn.. I may be wrong


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The home screen one is the one i hate. I wanna make all of them like the app drawer around the camcorder
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Ok.
UI settings>
Icons>
Highlights Press Color
 I actually went into the settings to check for you (I use ADWEX). However, I can't find the settings for glow, outline ect... (I know Launcher Pro had these cuz I bought LPP+ and I switch back and forth) 



Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh Damn.. I may be wrong

Click to collapse



Me thinks you remember launcherpro settings. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

It's Appearance>Highlights or something 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Me thinks you remember launcherpro settings. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I know launcher pro has options for glow, outline, ect, but I don't see it in ADW. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

>:/

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

I got it: Appearance > Highlights style > Select Classic. You can also change the color.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done Dav 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I got it: Appearance > Highlights style > Select Classic. You can also change the color.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Adw ex?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Adw ex?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Nope. LauncherPro.


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Wait... Are you using ex?? Ill look for you if you are 


idavid_ said:


> Nope. LauncherPro.
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nope. LauncherPro.
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Im using adw ex. Thank you though idavid. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Are you using ex?? Ill look for you if you are
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Are you using ex?? Ill look for you if you are
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I'm using LauncherPro, like I said.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

Ummm did anyone read my post above? I looked. Only Launcher Pro has the glow options. ADW EX only has highlight press color. I looked, twice. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm did anyone read my post above? I looked. Only Launcher Pro has the glow options. ADW EX only has highlight press color. I looked, twice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



:b 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Your welcome.  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Oops.. Sorry bd... Didnt see , but also... Double confirmation, adw you can only change colour 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oops.. Sorry bd... Didnt see , but also... Double confirmation, adw you can only change colour
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



   no worries...

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



*you're. Sorry, I'm a grammar nazi sometimes 


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> *you're. Sorry, I'm a grammar nazi sometimes
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



I actually know that, you're stands for you are and your is posessive as in "this book is yours" but sometimes the version of swype I'm using (it's themed) screws me up and I don't realize.


Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

The storms chasing me!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The storms chasing me!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear:
You're safe, these storms are in another continent 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

"Objects in the mirror are closer than may seem" Also.. driving and xda... Niice 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn! You beat me too it!  haha 


husam666 said:


> Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear:
> You're safe, these storms are in another continent
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The storms chasing me!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I am the storm! I WANT MY MONEY!!!! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> "Objects in the mirror are closer than may seem" Also.. driving and xda... Niice
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's not driving, this is not england the driver is on the other side xD

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh damn hahahha 


husam666 said:


> He's not driving, this is not england the driver is on the other side xD
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

All I have to say is....

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good catch husam. And i swear twitch ill have it soon!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All I have to say is....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I like that picture 

@Watt, I'm still gonna make it rain!  Haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like that picture
> 
> @Watt, I'm still gonna make it rain!  Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Pfff... you're only a stupid banana in a tux, you have no such power 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pfff... you're only a stupid banana in a tux, you have no such power
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



I do.... 
Lest you all forget...
I HAVE THE POWER TO READ YOUR MIND!


Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pfff... you're only a stupid banana in a tux, you have no such power
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Haha You forget, I'm am also ninja banana  What good ninja doesn't know how to control weather? None. And I am good ninja 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I do....
> Lest you all forget...
> I HAVE THE POWER TO READ YOUR MIND!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you crack that new firewall already  

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha You forget, I'm am also ninja banana  What good ninja doesn't know how to control weather? None. And I am good ninja
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Liar liar, pants on fire

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Liar liar, pants on fire
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



So you're calling babydoll a liar?! Babydoll! He called you a liar! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Did you crack that new firewall already
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Firewalls, magic charms, tinfoil hats.... 
All are useless against me! 
Muahahahahaha!!  *evil laugh*

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So you're calling babydoll a liar?! Babydoll! He called you a liar!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



No I was clear, I called you a liar, now go extinguish those pants of yours before... you know 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No I was clear, I called you a liar, now go extinguish those pants of yours before... you know
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Yeah but Babydoll was the one who said I was a ninja banana in the first place so you're calling her a liar. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Firewalls, magic charms, tinfoil hats....
> All are useless against me!
> Muahahahahaha!!  *evil laugh*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Tin foil hats are for aliens 

Maybe if I play loud rock music your head will expload 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All I have to say is....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Wtf

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So you're calling babydoll a liar?! Babydoll! He called you a liar!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Husam: Twitch IS a ninja banana!
I am not a liar! 
I am a mind reading, ninja, super cute Babydoll!  (That has a very scary bird)
Edit: I can't find the picture of pipsqueak in "hulk mode" (I'll get it from Sparky later it's on his phone) in the meantime...

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Husam: Twitch IS a ninja banana!
> I am not a liar!
> I am a mind reading, ninja, super cute Babydoll!  (That has a very scary bird)
> Edit: I can't find the picture of pipsqueak in "hulk mode" (I'll get it from Sparky later it's on his phone) in the meantime...
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not call you a liar 
He is a ninja banana but he can't control the weather (see he's the one who's lying )

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did not call you a liar
> He is a ninja banana but he can't control the weather (see he's the one who's lying )
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



All ninjas can control weather! The hell you talking about Phillis?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> All ninjas can control weather! The hell you talking about Phillis?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



MY... NAME... IS..... DASH 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did not call you a liar
> He is a ninja banana but he can't control the weather (see he's the one who's lying )
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Ok. But I CAN control........








EVERYTHING! 
For I am....






         ...BABYDOLL!  




ok now that that's been settled.... 







Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> MY... NAME... IS..... DASH
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



THIS! IS! XDA! *kicks you into a well filled with chicken wings and naked fatties* Enjoy! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> THIS! IS! XDA! *kicks you into a well filled with chicken wings and naked fatties* Enjoy!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You're mistaking me with alan xD

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. But I CAN control........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody said you can't 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You're mistaking me with alan xD
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Lmao! Well played Husam  *Shakes your hand* Next time....you are going in the well. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nobody said you can't
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



    

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



 There are evils conspiring in my house?! No! Bad Husam! Bad babydoll! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There are evils conspiring in my house?! No! Bad Husam! Bad babydoll!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Why are you talking to me as if I was a dog? 



(No offence)

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why are you talking to me as if I was a dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because that's what I do  I don't intentionally do it, but I do it to everyone, even my Mom haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There are evils conspiring in my house?! No! Bad Husam! Bad babydoll!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



wtf?! Twitch? Wtf? 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> wtf?! Twitch? Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Randomness haha  You has to love it.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Randomness haha  You has to love it.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



And you say that I make grammatical mistakes, stupid americans (males only) 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And you say that I make grammatical mistakes, stupid americans (males only)
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



I intentionally make mine, mister offence 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Randomness haha  You has to love it.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You want random?
Here ya go....   

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

Flyers won!!!!!! Wahoo! Take it twitch!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Flyers won!!!!!! Wahoo! Take it twitch!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



.....-___- Shut yo face. We won twice before that so now we're tied.  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .....-___- Shut yo face. We won twice before that so now we're tied.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Make meh. :b were gonna wipe the ice with your sabre pelts. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Make meh. :b were gonna wipe the ice with your sabre pelts.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



You guys aren't gonna be flying for long  We got you. Don't you worry.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You guys aren't gonna be flying for long  We got you. Don't you worry.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You never fight with a flyers fanatic 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You never fight with a flyers fanatic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



You never fight with the don 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Guess who's baaaaaack?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You never fight with the don
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Unless you are a parakeet named Pipsqueak ( she eats bananas for breakfast)


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Unless you are a parakeet named Pipsqueak ( she eats bananas for breakfast)

Click to collapse



That's one sad banana then


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guess who's baaaaaack?

Click to collapse



Hi Sakai. Nice to have you back


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sakai!  Hello! Enjoy your Easter? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's one sad banana then

Click to collapse



Actually, more like one very hungry parakeet
(I will post that "hulk parakeet" as soon as I get access to Sparky's phone)
(be afraid...be very afraid)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's one sad banana then

Click to collapse



Welcome back sakai

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You never fight with the don
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Imma cut your brake lines. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Imma cut your brake lines. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I don't think that'll help, the hamster's will stop on there own. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Actually, more like one very hungry parakeet
> (I will post that "hulk parakeet" as soon as I get access to Sparky's phone)
> (be afraid...be very afraid)

Click to collapse



Just do it now 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't think that'll help, the hamster's will stop on there own.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



What about the cr-48 hamster? How does he stop?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Welcome back sakai
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Hahaha... Easter was a blast, and so was my birthday (One day before Easter).

So we had an Easter play on Saturday, and we had a blast preparing and performing.

Then on Sunday, I got punk'd. A good friend of mine dragged us (another friend's birthday was on 22nd) aside to discuss logistic issues (we're some of the few drivers with cars). Discussion was getting serious and then he turned us around and started singing Happy Birthday. Damn he was good.

Later on, we went to the karaoke, and I sang my bloody heart (and throat) out.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hahaha... Easter was a blast, and so was my birthday (One day before Easter).
> 
> So we had an Easter play on Saturday, and we had a blast preparing and performing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday Sakai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hahaha... Easter was a blast, and so was my birthday (One day before Easter).
> 
> So we had an Easter play on Saturday, and we had a blast preparing and performing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy belated sakai

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Happy belated sakai
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Hehe, thanks for the wishes. My birthday has already ascended awesomeness and epicality, and is just waiting for a few (late) deliveries to make it to LEGENDARY!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Feliz cumpleanos Sakai  Best birthday wishes my friend.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

Look what Sparky gotz me...
Yaaaaaaaaaaay.  jk
Cute though, no?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what Sparky gotz me...
> Yaaaaaaaaaaay.  jk
> Cute though, no?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I'ma eat it! Please, yes?  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what Sparky gotz me...
> Yaaaaaaaaaaay.  jk
> Cute though, no?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Absolutely adorablesss.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

My cat says hello to hulk bird 












-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG! He looks like the diabeetus cat!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG! He looks like the diabeetus cat!

Click to collapse



Do you see that advert up above my post? 

SHE is a fatty 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everybody!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you see that advert up above my post?
> 
> SHE is a fatty
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I have ads disabled wherever I go (adblock FTW!), simply because the PC at work is a sloth (P4 with 512MB RAM) and would not survive most flash-ed up ads. 

Hi @ watt!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

I wish psn was back online...... :/

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I wish psn was back online...... :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I wish it stays offline, because I hate Sony and all that they stand for.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I wish it stays offline, because I hate Sony and all that they stand for.

Click to collapse



But..... but why? 

In the meantime, look what i did!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's mine, although I changed the cache and used a class 10 card


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning

Click to collapse



Mornin' Max. How about it? MU is just 2 games from winning the EPL


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm late, but happy birthday Sakai 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm late, but happy birthday Sakai
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



All will be forgiven if you send me an ASUS Transformer Pad with the keyboard.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All will be forgiven if you send me an ASUS Transformer Pad with the keyboard.

Click to collapse



Hey I want one too!!!!!!! 


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey I want one too!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Good, then get two and send one to me. Okay?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good, then get two and send one to me. Okay?

Click to collapse



Ok I'll do it if you buy me HTC EVO 3D 


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok I'll do it if you buy me HTC EVO 3D
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Hmm... no dice man... no dice... I lack a proper content consumption device on the go, and the transformer would be an awesome device to add to my stable.

You already have a phone...

Sigh, I do sound selfish, don't I? I'm just kidding man, I can afford it, but I just can't get it in Malaysia.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

I want a transformer too! 

HEy


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I want a transformer too!
> 
> HEy

Click to collapse



Should I resurrect the Transformers pr0n post?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Should I resurrect the Transformers pr0n post?

Click to collapse



hahaha  Umm... No thanks  Also... Happy birthday


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

*NSFW pictures of hot action!*

First off, here are some pictures to get y'all in the mood

Notice the huuuuge and lovely rack in front of this one: 






And check out the ass on this one:





Here's a quartet, getting all ready for the trip to the bar:





Some rough stuff here:





Missionary position:





Here are some transformers sooooo HOT they set the club on fire:




Here's a cute chick in green going down on Optimus Prime:





A black one sandwiched by two white dudes:





And the party ended in an orgy:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

Lmao!!!!!! XD


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> First off, here are some pictures to get y'all in the mood
> 
> Notice the huuuuge and lovely rack in front of this one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. That was... Weird.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!!!!! XD

Click to collapse



As usual guys, don't let your girlfriend catch you watching that $#[email protected]+.

I once set-up a prank on my friend:

He shares his laptop with his girlfriend (so sweet, I know), but he cleverly sets up a second user ID for her under the excuse of "user profiles" and what not. 

Of course, I, being the genius who set up his computer, have the admin password locked away. So, one fine day, when he went back to his hometown (she was still around for her exams), I changed the password on his girlfriend's account, setup Firefox (browser of choice at the time) to load "certain sites" when it is launched.

Needless to say, when she wanted to use the laptop, she couldn't. So she called him up, and he called me up to go over to help. So I went over and booted in using his password into his account, and told her to use his account while he is still away.

She fired up Firefox... and the rest... will remain in gay pr0n fetish history.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> As usual guys, don't let your girlfriend catch you watching that $#[email protected]+.
> 
> I once set-up a prank on my friend:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD lmao!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.vivquarry.com/wkshts/usavuk.html scroll down  Translations  Although somethings are wrong, Braces are those teeth things, it's describing a belt i think


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> As usual guys, don't let your girlfriend catch you watching that $#[email protected]+.
> 
> I once set-up a prank on my friend:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're so evil!!!!! But that was funny xD

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good Morning. I have 22 pieces of online revision to do.
_yay._


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good morning everybody! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

'Morning...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

Also.. I found a graphics card which I might be able to use for Halo, And this definatey won't have AA xD An ATI Card from around 2003   A whole 32mb vram!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 25, 2011)

Why do you want to play Halo? xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Why do you want to play Halo? xD

Click to collapse



I don't know  Also... Portal just finished downloading xD Let's see if I can understand this shiz


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you have steam then max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Do you have steam then max?

Click to collapse



Umm.....  No, Well I don't use it much


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yar?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

Yar  Hahah, Just seeing if I can understand it before i buy the second. **** downloading it xD Took long enough for thisone and it's less than a Gig


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 25, 2011)

It was on offer for free last year xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> It was on offer for free last year xD

Click to collapse



Wow XD Can you play online? Also.. I just found out I do have steam


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nah, Portal 1 is singleplayer only. Do you have a NVidia Grahpics Card?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Nah, Portal 1 is singleplayer only. Do you have a NVidia Grahpics Card?

Click to collapse



Damn... portal 2 is online yeah?  Um.. Intel HD3000 at the moment... Might be getting an ATI 6950 though  How come?


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 25, 2011)

You get some free steam games if you have an NVidia.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> You get some free steam games if you have an NVidia.

Click to collapse



Sweet... I want to be able to use 3 screens though XD


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet... I want to be able to use 3 screens though XD

Click to collapse



Question is, a few games or teh awesomeness that is ATI?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

Morning guys

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Morning. It is time for me to sleep. Lulz


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning. It is time for me to sleep. Lulz

Click to collapse



Enjoy. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Halo! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Halo!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hiii 



> Also.. I found a graphics card which I might be able to use for Halo, And this definatey won't have AA xD An ATI Card from around 2003   A whole 32mb vram!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



10.........


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

BOOOH!

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BOOOH!
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Ahhh!!!! *SCARED*  Hey Hus


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Husam! Wassup?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam! Wassup?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



My middle finger 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My middle finger
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



lmao!! Mind if I use that?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

Why you so mad?  Do you gotta poo Husam?  Maxey! I think Husam is constipated! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you so mad?  Do you gotta poo Husam?  Maxey! I think Husam is constipated!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



hahahahha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you so mad?  Do you gotta poo Husam?  Maxey! I think Husam is constipated!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I am not!

it's just too many fails to handle 

@max nope 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I am not!
> 
> it's just too many fails to handle
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What fails? 

@Maxey, don't listen to his lies! He's gotta poo! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

Hahah @D (Thanks Husam )


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What fails?
> 
> @Maxey, don't listen to his lies! He's gotta poo!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Look in blame thread.

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Off topic is dead... so dead 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Off topic is dead... so dead
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Lol, Max is usually the one who kills Off-Topic, but it looks like it's you also


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lol, Max is usually the one who kills Off-Topic, but it looks like it's you also

Click to collapse



Anybody who feels alone can 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Anybody who feels alone can
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



I like monkeys.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I like monkeys.

Click to collapse



Is it seemonkey day already?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Is it seemonkey day already?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



time to bring a thread back to life!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> time to bring a thread back to life!

Click to collapse



Have you seen orb lately?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Have you seen orb lately?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



No, and were bffs. Weird.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Have you seen orb lately?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



I think he's dead  

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think he's dead
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Poor orb 
He'll be missed

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think he's dead
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Oh wait. No, I saw him. He said he was gonna delete my posts if I started posting in the Nexus S forum. Not necessary though. I used to live there. When I had my Nexus S. I ♥ Cases!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Poor orb
> He'll be missed
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



R.I.P orb

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> R.I.P orb
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Deserves a thread.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

Midniiiiiiiiiiight yeah!!!!  

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Deserves a thread.

Click to collapse



I'll do it.
EDIT: you did it.
This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Midniiiiiiiiiiight yeah!!!!
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



That was an hour ago 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That was an hour ago
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing time zones 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for not knowing time zones
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



I blame you for mixing threads 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I blame you for mixing threads
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for bad


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

Im baaaaack. Sorry guys it was beautiful today and i had to enjoy it!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of bananananas and a premium app.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im baaaaack. Sorry guys it was beautiful today and i had to enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of bananananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



I blame you for the death of OT


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im baaaaack. Sorry guys it was beautiful today and i had to enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of bananananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Hey mate

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I blame you for mixing threads
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



You are wrongbutIcantexplainwhybecauseIcanonlyuse3words

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You are wrongbutIcantexplainwhybecauseIcanonlyuse3words
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Haha no quoting fail 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I blame you for the death of OT

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of bananananas and a premium app.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Haha no quoting fail
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Hahaaa you fail even harder 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it's good night time

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think it's good night time
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Bite the bedbugs hus. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of bananananas and a premium app.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bite the bedbugs hus. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of bananananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Copying off of Sakai are we?  I'm rocking the CM7.0.2! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Copying off of Sakai are we?  I'm rocking the CM7.0.2!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Im rocking CM 8.9


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Im rocking CM 8.9

Click to collapse



Fail, pics, or it didn't happen.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone wanna sleep with the fishes?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> Anyone wanna sleep with the fishes?

Click to collapse



I would like that!  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would like that!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Copying off of Sakai are we?  I'm rocking the CM7.0.2!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'll need to trademark that. Free to use for le Mafia, of course.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll need to trademark that. Free to use for le Mafia, of course.

Click to collapse



But of course  But remember, I bite the bed bugs back. Haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But of course  But remember, I bite the bed bugs back. Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse







Exactly this^


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Im backs. :b

Sent from my ADR 6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Watt  We're trying to have OT blocked off to nubs 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

Teehee... this'll be fun!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Teehee... this'll be fun!

Click to collapse



In our battle to block teh nubs? I mean, we do have a sound argument and proposal as to what could be done


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> In our battle to block teh nubs? I mean, we do have a sound argument and proposal as to what could be done

Click to collapse



I saw that while i was at my girlfriends. 10 posts is fine. 

NEED MORE TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE!!!

^if you have no idea what that is, please, kindly leave. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 26, 2011)

/enters

/leaves


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> /enters
> 
> /leaves

Click to collapse



Haha :b we still love you!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I saw that while i was at my girlfriends. 10 posts is fine.
> 
> NEED MORE TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehehehe Shut up Beavis you dumbass


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hehehehe Shut up Beavis you dumbass

Click to collapse



Someone, yay! Btw. How in the $%#@ am i supposed to eat only 1/5 of the russel stover bunney! Who in the hell comes up with 1/5 of a rabbit as a measuerment!?!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Someone, yay! Btw. How in the $%#@ am i supposed to eat only 1/5 of the russel stover bunney! Who in the hell comes up with 1/5 of a rabbit as a measuerment!?!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.

Click to collapse



Of course I know what you're talking about! *High fives* Who cares how much you eat in measurements?  Unless you're dieting (Which you shouldn't be) just eat the damn thing haha  

I'm heading to sleep, goodnight all! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course I know what you're talking about! *High fives* Who cares how much you eat in measurements?  Unless you're dieting (Which you shouldn't be) just eat the damn thing haha
> 
> I'm heading to sleep, goodnight all!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm bored with CM7 already. Anybody wants to suggest a new ROM?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm bored with CM7 already. Anybody wants to suggest a new ROM?

Click to collapse



Something sense based? Gingersense? I believe you guys over at the desire forums have that

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Something sense based? Gingersense? I believe you guys over at the desire forums have that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Even more bored with Sense... I want something FAST! And cool looking.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Even more bored with Sense... I want something FAST! And cool looking.

Click to collapse



I have no idea whats in the desire forums. Give me some options?  

Edit: i vote for gingervillan
Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

'Morning

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have no idea whats in the desire forums. Give me some options?
> 
> Edit: i vote for gingervillan
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Too late. I'm sticking to CM7.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Too late. I'm sticking to CM7.

Click to collapse



Late reply, but try MIUI (unless you don't like iPhone-like ROMs)

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Late reply, but try MIUI (unless you don't like iPhone-like ROMs)
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Too lazy to NANDROID, backup sd-card, reformat sd-card with EXT partition, copy everything back, reflash the HBOOT partitions, install the ROM, re-download my apps (yes, I paid for some of them), restore certain apps with TiBack (yes, I didn't pay for certain apps), wait a few days for the ROM to stabilize, etc.

I'll stick to lightweight-ish AOSP ROMs.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Too lazy to NANDROID, backup sd-card, reformat sd-card with EXT partition, copy everything back, reflash the HBOOT partitions, install the ROM, re-download my apps (yes, I paid for some of them), restore certain apps with TiBack (yes, I didn't pay for certain apps), wait a few days for the ROM to stabilize, etc.
> 
> I'll stick to lightweight-ish AOSP ROMs.

Click to collapse



Oh ok then 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh ok then
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll do it as a little mini-project


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Halo all! Good morning 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Halo all! Good morning
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



half life is better than halo


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> half life is better than halo

Click to collapse



I agree but I'm just saying hello  haha How are ya'? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> half life is better than halo

Click to collapse



Disagree on that one. Before half-life, there were some decent FPS for the PC, but Halo was the first FPS that made it big on the console. 

I'd still say Halo, for all its mechanics advancement, is superior compared to half life


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I agree but I'm just saying hello  haha How are ya'?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



i know 
im fine, found out that the reason behind my fails was my shirt


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Disagree on that one. Before half-life, there were some decent FPS for the PC, but Halo was the first FPS that made it big on the console.
> 
> I'd still say Halo, for all its mechanics advancement, is superior compared to half life

Click to collapse



I have to say....Halo was the first FPS I played  I use to not play any FPS games 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have to say....Halo was the first FPS I played  I use to not play any FPS games
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I played Doom when it was popular. That's how ooooold I am...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I played Doom when it was popular. That's how ooooold I am...

Click to collapse



I still have Doom 3 for the PC 

@Husam, how can a shirt make you fail...? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I still have Doom 3 for the PC
> 
> @Husam, how can a shirt make you fail...?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yeah, its like the opposite of the lucky shirt 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm back from Easter vacations 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys! I'm back from Easter vacations
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



If you add two coins it becomes sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> If you add two coins it becomes sensation

Click to collapse



If you add 3 coins, it becomes EVO 3D


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If you add 3 coins, it becomes EVO 3D

Click to collapse



If you add OVER 9000 coins it becomes JimJam707.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wtf, I fell asleep and what I dreamt was the off-topic threads comming to life 

No more sleeping with my phone next to my head

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Clear... pzzzzt
Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
Don't die now OT 
Clear... pzzzzzzzzt
Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

Time of death 17:34 gmt+2+dst

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Wtf, I fell asleep and what I dreamt was the off-topic threads comming to life
> 
> No more sleeping with my phone next to my head
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



All I can say is LOL


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> All I can say is LOL

Click to collapse



Lol, nice avatar

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



'Afternoon

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn school, Haven't got the time to go 'Morning anymore


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Afternoon. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Afternoon. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse




Afternoon. Wtf is bungholio ?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

'Afternoon watt 

@ max it's ok 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

hahahha, Okayy thanks 

Hey Watty


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon. Wtf is bungholio ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Beavis and butt head. Look it up. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/26/qualcomms-next-gen-snapdragon-roadmap-bumped-back-a-little-exp/


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/26/qualcomms-next-gen-snapdragon-roadmap-bumped-back-a-little-exp/

Click to collapse



Thats nuts. 2.5 ghz PER CORE!?!?!?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thats nuts. 2.5 ghz PER CORE!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



That would be awesome. If it is quad core.... Although we might need a 12v car battery along with our mobiles

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thats nuts. 2.5 ghz PER CORE!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



 I wonder how do all these transistors fit 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



This. I say we hack XDA. I guessed Max's password (the fool) so lets guess an admins.

Or ask anon.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> This. I say we hack XDA. I guessed Max's password (the fool) so lets guess an admins.
> 
> Or ask anon.

Click to collapse



Good luck with that 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



You wanna know Max's old password? He changed it since I guessed it.
It was the same one for XDA, GMail, iPD (I think), LogMeIn, everything.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That would be awesome. If it is quad core.... Although we might need a 12v car battery along with our mobiles
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Id still carry it if i wouldnt have to worry about where the next outlet or car charger was. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You wanna know Max's old password? He changed it since I guessed it.
> It was the same one for XDA, GMail, iPD (I think), LogMeIn, everything.

Click to collapse



He probably changed it back to whatever you guessed. Just to confuse you.  :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He probably changed it back to whatever you guessed. Just to confuse you.  :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Lol bunghole. 
Also about to try it. Then I can change his GMail name back to Gay XDXD

Did you ever fix that bro?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Lol bunghole.
> Also about to try it. Then I can change his GMail name back to Gay XDXD
> 
> Did you ever fix that bro?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for banning :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for banning :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the lame reason 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the lame reason
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause psn is still down

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause psn is still down
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a console, give it to me! 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a console, give it to me!
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have to pay for shipping. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause you have to pay for shipping. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should steal money from your parents 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should steal money from your parents
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause i have a job and now my girlfriend thinks she can get one too. -_- 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i have a job and now my girlfriend thinks she can get one too. -_-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because people are extra emo, extra horny today idk why 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people are extra emo, extra horny today idk why
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting laid. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for not getting laid. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the community here doesn't accept sex before marriage

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the community here doesn't accept sex before marriage
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Then im wayyyyyy banned. You should be to. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Then im wayyyyyy banned. You should be to. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the worship foriegners 
Double banned for making me listen to f*** a dog by blink-182

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the worship foriegners
> Double banned for making me listen to f*** a dog by blink-182
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause that song is funny. So is family reunion. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause that song is funny. So is family reunion. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because blink-182 are soo stupid

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because blink-182 are soo stupid
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking blasphemy.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for speaking blasphemy.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for speaking
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for typing

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for typing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys?!!??!  Am I ****ed up or are there two threads  (Banned for confusing me, Is this the banana thread by anychance? )


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys?!!??!  Am I ****ed up or are there two threads  (Banned for confusing me, Is this the banana thread by anychance? )

Click to collapse



Banned because your drunk

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your drunk
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because ive just been swimming... I no drunk xD


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because ive just been swimming... I no drunk xD

Click to collapse



Are you sure ban?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Are you sure ban?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, I think so ban xD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, I think so ban xD

Click to collapse



Banned for swimming in alcohol

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for swimming in alcohol
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because that'd be awesome


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that'd be awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because that would be EPIC


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because that would be EPIC

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me what's so EPIC?!?! I WANNA KNOW NOW! :O

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not telling me what's so EPIC?!?! I WANNA KNOW NOW! :O
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because a swimming pool of Alcahol


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because a swimming pool of Alcahol

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU ARE IN THE WRONG THREAD. But I like it....


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because YOU ARE IN THE WRONG THREAD. But I like it....
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU.... YES, YOU are in the wrong thread!
Edit: found some (not all) pictures of Hulk Bird (aka Pipsqueak)
Hulk bird  (and Snuffy the parakeet) say "Hi Twitche's Cat"

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not telling me what's so EPIC?!?! I WANNA KNOW NOW! :O
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for reading fail  Look few posts up.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned because this is NOT the ban thread! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned because WTF???????????????  There are 2 threads!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this is NOT the ban thread!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause your sig needs to change. Double banned cause your sig is too looooooong. Triple banned because it IS infact teh right thread. Quadruple banned for being a sabres fan. Quintuple banned cause i can. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh wait... This is Gli Sviluppatori thread and husam renamed it to Ban the person above you. Good one, husam


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this is NOT the ban thread!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch.
Banned cuz Husam MADE it a banning thread... 
Hulk Bird Says Hi to You and Your Cat. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm NOT playing this game  Hi baby doll! You like my fatty catty?  

Your bird makes me think of nom nom nom haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Twitch.
> Banned cuz Husam MADE it a banning thread...
> Hulk Bird Says Hi to You and Your Cat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



That picture is VERY blurry...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That picture is VERY blurry...

Click to collapse



Blame Sparky and Pipsqueak. She was lunging at Him when He took it.

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Blame Sparky and Pipsqueak. She was lunging at Him when He took it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Does I get no response? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm NOT playing this game  Hi baby doll! You like my fatty catty?
> 
> Your bird makes me think of nom nom nom haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Your Cat is sooooooooooooooo cute. I like the picture where He's (She's) laying on his/her back like "Yeah, I'm just chilling" 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your Cat is sooooooooooooooo cute. I like the picture where He's (She's) laying on his/her back like "Yeah, I'm just chilling"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



It made me laugh so I had to take a picture  I was walking down my hall and just saw her fat self chilling in the hallway on her back haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Does I get no response?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Look down to da next post 
(or up at the post as the case is now)
Stop being so impatient, where's your ninja banana training in PATIENCE?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

@Babydoll25 
One question. Why are you calling it Sparky? xD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look down to da next post
> (or up at the post as the case is now)
> Stop being so impatient, where's your ninja banana training in PATIENCE?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



My ADHD saw to make sure that never happened haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> @Babydoll25
> One question. Why are you calling it Sparky? xD

Click to collapse



Sparky is a person. 
Pipsqueak is da bird (is the word)
 Sparky is my husband/worse half/noob of technology/builder of ferris wheels and carousels
Pipsqueak is my parakeet/hulk bird/biter of fingers....
M' kay?
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is a person.
> Pipsqueak is da bird (is the word)
> Sparky is my husband/worse half/noob of technology/builder of ferris wheels and carousels
> Pipsqueak is my parakeet/hulk bird/biter of fingers....
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh got it now


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh got it now

Click to collapse



It's okay  People get confused!

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

We should make this thread normal agan


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Exactly! It's not natural to have this what it is right now! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's okay  People get confused!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I thought because of my endless yammering that everyone (by now) knew who Sparky was... My bad. 
Sparky says Hi. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I thought because of my endless yammering that everyone (by now) knew who Sparky was... My bad.
> Sparky says Hi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hi Sparkster  

I have a tornado watch warning!  By the way BD, New York is right next to New Jersey, that's where I live  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

What would i have to do to become a mod?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait... Tornado


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Sparkster
> 
> I have a tornado watch warning!  By the way BD, New York is right next to New Jersey, that's where I live
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Duh.  
Jk  
I know/knew you were in Buffalo
I'm originally from NY (NYC)
but my Dad lives in Putnam county which is kinda (alot) south of you but still in NY  
So.... To sum up. Hi neighbor.  

Edit: Tornado?   To the cellar! Everybody! NOW!
Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What would i have to do to become a mod?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm aspiring to be a mod, and a word of advice was to avoid OT...shows how much I listen... But I have helped people in the Nexus S forums more! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Tornado

Click to collapse



Yes, tornado! 

@BD yeah! Wassup neighbor? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm aspiring to be a mod, and a word of advice was to avoid OT...shows how much I listen... But I have helped people in the Nexus S forums more!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I've tried to help when it comes to questions in (networking?) With data usage  (t-mo specific mostly.) Cuz I know (some) stuff......Otherwise I'm pretty useless 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, tornado!
> 
> @BD yeah! Wassup neighbor?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Like spinning big thing in the sky  Y U No run!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like spinning big thing in the sky  Y U No run!!!

Click to collapse



I'm hiding under da bed and I only live next door 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like spinning big thing in the sky  Y U No run!!!

Click to collapse



Because it's not likely that I'll get a tornado.  

@Babydoll, I do try stuffs that should be known but people just don'ts know I guess. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, tornado!
> 
> @BD yeah! Wassup neighbor?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Tornado... Phsssss.
Just fly up there and give it the ol' ninja  banana evil eye!
That'll show that bad ol' Tornado who's boss 



Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tornado... Phsssss.
> Just fly up there and give it the ol' ninja  banana evil eye!
> That'll show that bad ol' Tornado who's boss
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did, that's why I doubt I'll get one lmao 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's not likely that I'll get a tornado.
> 
> @Babydoll, I do try stuffs that should be known but people just don'ts know I guess.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I know that you know that people don't know what you know but, you know, I know that people, don't know what you know. Ya know?

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

Husam change the thread title. It is only a matter of minutes before some idiot starts banning 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know that you know that people don't know what you know but, you know, I know that people, don't know what you know. Ya know?
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



My response: Word 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Husam change the thread title. It is only a matter of minutes before some idiot starts banning
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



They already did, I stopped going along with it haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They already did, I stopped going along with it haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



They may did, but at least they were mafia members. Imagine tons of noobs banning here instead of the original thread

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> They may did, but at least they were mafia members. Imagine tons of noobs banning here instead of the original thread
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Then...
They would get this....

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then...
> They would get this....
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



True that  Dude! NYAN CAT IS RAPING MY MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then...
> They would get this....
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Is that a brick?

Edit : got it dont worry

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just watched my battery go down 10%! 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just watched my battery go down 10%!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I thought your phone was better than mine????? Lmao Flyers fan


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just watched my battery go down 10%!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



That's a bad, bad battery.
Try (I think) Chainfires SuperPower Beta app. It is [email protected]# king tremendous!

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is that a brick?
> 
> Edit : got it dont worry
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



That's my BEATIN' BRICK!
(can u guess what I use it for?   )

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thought your phone was better than mine????? Lmao Flyers fan

Click to collapse



1300 mah battery + very very bad signal + 3g on and screen brightness all the way up. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> True that  Dude! NYAN CAT IS RAPING MY MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Same here  Here's something to make you happy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4&feature=related


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's my BEATIN' BRICK!
> (can u guess what I use it for?   )
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Scrambling eggs for sparky perhaps? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> True that  Dude! NYAN CAT IS RAPING MY MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Lolwut?!?! 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Scrambling eggs for sparky perhaps?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Sparky? Yes.
Scrambling eggs? No. 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 1300 mah battery + very very bad signal + 3g on and screen brightness all the way up. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



What's our device?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What's our device?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



He got the droid incredible 

@Babydoll, I'm watching this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeGjTiUqw8U&NR=1


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What's our device?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Droid incredible

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's a bad, bad battery.
> Try (I think) Chainfires SuperPower Beta app. It is [email protected]# king tremendous!
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I use JD ultimate cause i can turn it off when im on wifi 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Droid incredible
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Sorry to say, but from what you say I don't think it is that incredible... But since I haven't seen it live, I can't tell if it is.. or not

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lolwut?!?!
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5PiXt6INSM


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry to say, but from what you say I don't think it is that incredible... But since I haven't seen it live, I can't tell if it is.. or not
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



I just need to get an htc evo battery

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He got the droid incredible
> 
> @Babydoll, I'm watching this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeGjTiUqw8U&NR=1

Click to collapse



The video:
   Yaaaaaaaaaaay!  
 Edit: Sparky gotz a RAISE!
I don't gotta pay no rent, no more!
So..... Yaaaaaaaaaaay! Yaaaaaaaaaaay!
Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The video:
> Yaaaaaaaaaaay!
> Edit: Sparky gotz a RAISE!
> I don't gotta pay no rent, no more!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


>

Click to collapse



Can I steal that pic? Please? 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can I steal that pic? Please?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Go ahead  It's not mine anyway (found it on Google)


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Go ahead  It's not mine anyway (found it on Google)

Click to collapse



I'm gonna spam Sparky with it.. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh wait... This is Gli Sviluppatori thread and husam renamed it to Ban the person above you. Good one, husam

Click to collapse



Busted lol 
Renaming it back now

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm gonna spam Sparky with it..
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Your Nexus S is being difficult again? Have you stole it's virginity yet?!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Busted lol
> Renaming it back now
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I would thank you but you have 69 thanks and I don't wanna ruin that


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Busted lol
> Renaming it back now
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



It's not a good one  Shush up haha jk 

Gracias senor Husam


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I would thank you but you have 69 thanks and I don't wanna ruin that

Click to collapse



hey I'm jealous. The next 4 people who will thank me will get a gift..

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I would thank you but you have 69 thanks and I don't wanna ruin that

Click to collapse



IKR 


You're welcomed everyone 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Your Nexus S is being difficult again? Have you stole it's virginity yet?!

Click to collapse



No. I killed da battery. (I forgot to change my sig) I'm gonna send it in to Samsung first, for the speaker. Then I'm gonna root that sucker. (until I steal Sparky's upgrade and get a new phone. HTC Sensation anybody?) Then I'll unroot and give it to Sparky.... You do realize that the world WILL END if Sparky has a rooted phone. Right?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I killed da battery. (I forgot to change my sig) I'm gonna, send it in to Samsung first for the speaker. Then I'm gonna root that sucker. (until I steal Sparky's upgrade and get a new phone. HTC Sensation anybody?) Then I'll unroot and give it to Sparky.... You do realize that the world WILL END if Sparky has a rooted phone. Right?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Yup 

How's it goin girl? 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup
> 
> How's it goin girl?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Husam! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up? Yo.

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys I have a feeling that something is not going well... See my xda app just asked for superuser rights..

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Husam! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up? Yo.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



NM
Still stunned by the fact that everyone was super emo today 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NM
> Still stunned by the fact that everyone was super emo today
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I'm not emo 

@Dexter, say what now? I need to see proof of that


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I killed da battery. (I forgot to change my sig) I'm gonna send it in to Samsung first, for the speaker. Then I'm gonna root that sucker. (until I steal Sparky's upgrade and get a new phone. HTC Sensation anybody?) Then I'll unroot and give it to Sparky.... You do realize that the world WILL END if Sparky has a rooted phone. Right?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Will cthulhu come out of the ground and eat us all?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NM
> Still stunned by the fact that everyone was super emo today
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I went to da hospital yesterday cuz I got a migraine soo bad that I saw spots and vomited. Sparky ACTUALLY TOOK THE DAY OFF! (actual miracle^)
It was not fun. I couldn't see anything but like white fuzzy spots and I kept getting sick.  

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys I have a feeling that something is not going well... See my xda app just asked for superuser rights..
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Screen shot or it didnt happen. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Will cthulhu come out of the ground and eat us all?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I went to da hospital yesterday cuz I got a migraine soo bad that I saw spots and vomited. Sparky ACTUALLY TOOK THE DAY OFF! (actual miracle^)
> It was not fun. I couldn't see anything but like white fuzzy spots and I kept getting sick.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



PREGNANCY!?!?!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Then promptly un root plz. I haz ma lives ta lives. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> PREGNANCY!?!?!

Click to collapse



Ummmmm. No. Migraines.

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Then promptly un root plz. I haz ma lives ta lives.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I will, when I give him da NS. Until then it's on like donkey kong? (side effects from hospital drugs, sorry)

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm. No. Migraines.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Haha I kid  

Have you ever thought of children Babydoll?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not emo
> 
> @Dexter, say what now? I need to see proof of that

Click to collapse



Nobody said anything about you!

You should see my, and my bros facebook account 

@babydoll: you need to get more sleep

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha I kid
> 
> Have you ever thought of children Babydoll?

Click to collapse



  could you picture little Sparkys running amok in da world  (jk) I haven't really thought about it....

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nobody said anything about you!
> 
> You should see my, and my bros facebook account
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You said everybody, am I not included in that elitist group?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You said everybody, am I not included in that elitist group?

Click to collapse



I guess ninja bananas get their own elitist group?!?!
Husam: is it like, EPIC?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I will, when I give him da NS. Until then it's on like donkey kong? (side effects from hospital drugs, sorry)
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Imma root my girlfriends evo shift when she gets it. THEN its awn like donkey kong.  a new phone for me to play with AND tapatalk on!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nobody said anything about you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NEVER!


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guess ninja bananas get their own elitist group?!?!
> Husam: is it like, EPIC?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Kinda lots of <3 and I was tagged in a status: thank you (instert names here) for being my best friends

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Imma root my girlfriends evo shift when she gets it. THEN its awn like donkey kong.  a new phone for me to play with AND tapatalk on!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Unless she acts like Sparky and pouts when you go near the phone
(unless of course, I have to fix something.....)

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Kinda lots of <3 and I was tagged in a status: thank you (instert names here) for being my best friends
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Lol

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey. For some reason I can't upload pics from shoot me on xda, so check my Sig

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

AAAAAAAAARGHHHHH ****ING XPERIA STOP FREEZING AND FORCE CLOSING TAPATALK!! I CAN BARELY TYPE ANYTHING!!!!

But seriously, everything is wrong today and I'm just pissed off 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I feel really silly... I wonder if, whatever they gave me is still in my system..... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I feel really silly... I wonder if, whatever they gave me is still in my system.....
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



It's ok don't be ashamed 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Unless she acts like Sparky and pouts when you go near the phone
> (unless of course, I have to fix something.....)
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



She always does. Then she gets the f*%$ over it

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's ok don't be ashamed
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Ok. Want some tea?
I haz tea.... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She always does. Then she gets the f*%$ over it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Gotta love it when the other half (being completely clueless) acts like they know what their doing and "don't need your help" (until they actually do). Ah, good times. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

I decided not to post again for 2 reasons:
1. Pulser g2 promised to give anyone who spams a 2 week ban 
2. Babydoll can read my mind, no use in posting 


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I decided not to post again for 2 reasons:
> 1. Pulser g2 promised to give anyone who spams a 2 week ban
> 2. Babydoll can read my mind, no use in posting
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean no posts at all? Does that mean no more spamming in ot?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I decided not to post again for 2 reasons:
> 1. Pulser g2 promised to give anyone who spams a 2 week ban
> 2. Babydoll can read my mind, no use in posting
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought that was only if you spammed the board with like, NEW THREADS.  I thought we was safe in da mafia thread 
And Husam... That's true, but no one else can...  

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You mean no posts at all? Does that mean no more spamming in ot?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Not when pulser is around

Lol I was jk 


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Not when pulser is around
> 
> Lol I was jk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak will save us!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Night mafia..

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gotta love it when the other half (being completely clueless) acts like they know what their doing and "don't need your help" (until they actually do). Ah, good times.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



I absolutely love that, it makes me sofa king cocky haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Night mafia..
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



'Night

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Night mafia..
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Nighty night! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I absolutely love that, it makes me sofa king cocky haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I wonder how many people here know what sofa king stands for. 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I wonder how many people here know what sofa king stands for.
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Oh oh! I do! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I absolutely love that, it makes me sofa king cocky haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I see what you did there 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I wonder how many people here know what sofa king stands for.
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Ooh, I do I do! See above post ^

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ooh, I do I do! See above post ^
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



I meant people who fail a lot 
Plus you read our minds to know what it meant 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

I sees what I did too @[email protected] 

Man with hole in pocket feels cocky all day haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I meant people who fail a lot
> Plus you read our minds to know what it meant
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



She can't read my mind! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I meant people who fail a lot
> Plus you read our minds to know what it meant
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I am awesome! And I still have remnants of really strong hospital type stuff flowing thru my brain!
  

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> She can't read my mind!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Don't be so sure of that nana... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't be so sure of that nana...
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Okay, what's I'm thinking about? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

> Man with hole in pocket feels cocky all day haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



oh god, 
I hope you don't mean a hidden meaning

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh god,
> I hope you don't mean a hidden meaning
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



LMAO! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay, what's I'm thinking about?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You are, thinking I couldn't possibly know what you are thinking but if you are thinking about what I know you are thinking about then I couldn't possibly be wrong about knowing what you are thinking about when you think about it. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are, thinking I couldn't possibly know what you are thinking but if you are thinking about what I know you are thinking about then I couldn't possibly be wrong about knowing what you are thinking about when you think about it.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Wrong, the answer is waffles haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh god,
> I hope you don't mean a hidden meaning
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



The best meanings have hidden meanings because when you mean, something but it has a different hidden meaning then it means something else

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are, thinking I couldn't possibly know what you are thinking but if you are thinking about what I know you are thinking about then I couldn't possibly be wrong about knowing what you are thinking about when you think about it.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Our first sakai wannabe 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrong, the answer is waffles haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I knew that. See, I CAN read your mind. Husam! Tell him I knew he was thinking about waffles

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The best meanings have hidden meanings because when you mean, something but it has a different hidden meaning then it means something else
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Lmao Babydoll is still high from the hospital meds xD

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The best meanings have hidden meanings because when you mean, something but it has a different hidden meaning then it means something else
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Did you dial 1800-captain-obvious ?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I knew that. See, I CAN read your mind. Husam! Tell him I knew he was thinking about waffles
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



I don't care if Husam confirms, I don't think you can  haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Out first sakai wannabe
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No. I just need more tea.
Can I have some more tea please?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao Babydoll is still high from the hospital meds xD
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You know it! They even gave me a prescription. It took Sparky three tries before He found a pharmacy that had it.... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao Babydoll is still high from the hospital meds xD
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



How awesome is that hospital xD

@babydoll&tea: you do whatever you wanna do, it's not like I'm your parents

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't care if Husam confirms, I don't think you can  haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You'll see... One day I'll be like BAM!  You were thinking this... And you will be like  

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> How awesome is that hospital xD
> 
> @babydoll&tea: you do whatever you wanna do, it's not like I'm your parents
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



But that means I have to go all the way into the kitchen 
Dammit! Where's Sparky when I need him!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> But that means I have to go all the way into the kitchen
> Dammit! Where's Sparky when I need him!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



You just sit and relax, I'll do it for you 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You just sit and relax, I'll do it for you
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Thank you    
What is everybody doing tomorrow all (two?) of you?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thank you
> What is everybody doing tomorrow all (two?) of you?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna go to school and come home, same old same old 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm gonna go to school and come home, same old same old
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Exciting! You jet setter, you!
Husam?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Exciting! You jet setter, you!
> Husam?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Go to school
Maybe play the guitar or bass when I come home,
And do the whites 
lol

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thank you
> What is everybody doing tomorrow all (two?) of you?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Im probably gonna cut down some more trees, then take said trees to the dump, get homeschooled, and then be a lazy mofo until PSN comes back the frig online. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Go to school
> Maybe play the guitar or bass when I come home,
> And do the whites
> lol
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna lay in bed and maybe take one of those pills they gave me
(could be fun   )
We ARE AWESOME!
Aren't we?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im probably gonna cut down some more trees, then take said trees to the dump, get homeschooled, and then be a lazy mofo until PSN comes back the frig online. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



  Those poor trees!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm gonna lay in bed and maybe take one of those pills they gave me
> (could be fun   )
> We ARE AWESOME!
> Aren't we?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Give me some of these pills, please, plz,plz,plz,plz,plz,plz

Don't forget to bring a towel

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Give me some of these pills, please, plz,plz,plz,plz,plz,plz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



    
I'm not sure I even know what they are... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bed is calling
'Night

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Those poor trees!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Theyre all broken anyway. Stupid kids. And you can share with me to bd. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bed is calling
> 'Night
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Nighty, nite! 
Don't let Pipsqueak bite! 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nighty, nite!
> Don't let Pipsqueak bite!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Will try to
You gave me a birdphobia 
Jk 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Will try to
> You gave me a birdphobia
> Jk
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



ha ha hee hee
Edit: looked them up on Epocrates.
Not wanting to goto jail. So. No.

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Twitch, your presence was not asked for.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitch, your presence was not asked for.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I decided to drop by and say hi haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I decided to drop by and say hi haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Now we just has teh black sky and its windy. :O

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Now we just has teh black sky and its windy. :O
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Then you have that same ****ty weather that I do, you must live close to New York? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then you have that same ****ty weather that I do, you must live close to New York?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Killadelphia (philadelphia)

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Killadelphia (philadelphia)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Lamb of god? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lamb of god?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



No. Lots a people get shot here. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. Lots a people get shot here. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Really? Welcome to New York! Haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Really? Welcome to New York! Haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



We haveva higher murder rate per capita. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We haveva higher murder rate per capita. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I don't pay attention but did I show you what I found at my bus stop? 







-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't pay attention but did I show you what I found at my bus stop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



9mm or .45?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Flyers 2, sabres 0 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

9mm haha And yeah, I know 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Go to the post in ot that says Ps3 development and look at how i laid into the guy. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

Mornin' guys...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' guys...

Click to collapse



Whats up sakai

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up sakai
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



CEILING cat! My p3n1$ was up this morning, as usual.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> CEILING cat! My p3n1$ was up this morning, as usual.

Click to collapse



Thank you Sakai, thank you.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

The images....... the horror......

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

And I have to go to sleep soon! He kamikaze'd us! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And I have to go to sleep soon! He kamikaze'd us!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I dont! :b youre gonna have night mares involving sakais tom johnson! :b hahahahaahhahahhahahahahahaah

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I dont! :b youre gonna have night mares involving sakais tom johnson! :b hahahahaahhahahhahahahahahaah
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



You suck haha Well I'm heading to sleep, goodnight 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I dont! :b youre gonna have night mares involving sakais tom johnson! :b hahahahaahhahahhahahahahahaah
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



It's definitely an object of terror. I suppose I lost count of the girls who popped it out and offered a silent prayer, hoping that they don't have to take it ALL in, just a bit at a time.

From their reactions, I'm surprised the Geneva convention hasn't banned its usage.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's definitely an object of terror. I suppose I lost count of the girls who popped it out and offered a silent prayer, hoping that they don't have to take it ALL in, just a bit at a time.
> 
> From their reactions, I'm surprised the Geneva convention hasn't banned its usage.

Click to collapse



Okay I think I speak for all of us when I say that we should avoid talking about your Johnson, Sakai haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's definitely an object of terror. I suppose I lost count of the girls who popped it out and offered a silent prayer, hoping that they don't have to take it ALL in, just a bit at a time.
> 
> From their reactions, I'm surprised the Geneva convention hasn't banned its usage.

Click to collapse



Psh. Stop telling lies. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Psh. Stop telling lies. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Alright, alright, I'll stop lying. Truth is, the Geneva convention really did ban it, so I can only whip it out with consent of all present parties.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright, alright, I'll stop lying. Truth is, the Geneva convention really did ban it, so I can only whip it out with consent of all present parties.

Click to collapse



So its like the system of a down song cigaro?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So its like the system of a down song cigaro?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Lmao! I love that song 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! I love that song
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



It just came on too. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here ya go twitch! :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bite me haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bite me haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Om nom nom nom

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So its like the system of a down song cigaro?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Erm... less like it because my $#[email protected]+ doesn't stink. 

But yeah, you get the point... although chicks usually don't beg for more... I'd give it to them anyway


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Erm... less like it because my $#[email protected]+ doesn't stink.
> 
> But yeah, you get the point... although chicks usually don't beg for more... I'd give it to them anyway

Click to collapse



:b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Don't be jealous... how you use the equipment is important too...

If she needs a microscope to see it


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't be jealous... how you use the equipment is important too...
> 
> If she needs a microscope to see it

Click to collapse



True. Night sakai. Its 130 here. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> True. Night sakai. Its 130 here. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Nightz! 

10 cars.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning

Click to collapse



Mornin', you smashing Brit dude(tte)!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mornin' 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Morning you magnificent basterd.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Morning
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Morning buddy 

I'm working like the bloody greeter for the bloody mafia today... I've greeted three guys by now


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 27, 2011)

^^^^^^

everyone should do the same imo


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Who the hell is 10 post lurker? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who the hell is 10 post lurker?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



you can figure it out fairly easily after reading this


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

@sakai4eva Why did you delete your profile pic????????


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning. Apparently i owe tmobile 281 dollard. BREAK THIER [email protected]#&*/ LEGS!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

Apparently, the mods would not like me deleting my account. Anyway, if they would like to go on a deleting spree, I will re-iterate myself:

I am going to create a new account, simply to get 10 posts, just so that I can lurk in the dev threads. It will NOT be a sock-puppet, especially since I'm no longer going to maintain this account anymore. Mods are welcome to delete the user ID (thank you) and also 10postlurker please, as I no longer feel comfortable about using this ID, and I would like to use my original gmail ID.

Of course, you are welcome to stop me, but as I have said before, I no longer feel that simply deleting an entire thread with no explanation (not even a PM?) would have done justice to what we are requesting.

I also felt betrayed by what the mods have decided to say, and their trigger happiness when it comes to the issue. I will still maintain this account for a while longer, while I try to get some issues settled with the admins.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Apparently, the mods would not like me deleting my account. Anyway, if they would like to go on a deleting spree, I will re-iterate myself:
> 
> I am going to create a new account, simply to get 10 posts, just so that I can lurk in the dev threads. It will NOT be a sock-puppet, especially since I'm no longer going to maintain this account anymore. Mods are welcome to delete the user ID (thank you) and also 10postlurker please, as I no longer feel comfortable about using this ID, and I would like to use my original gmail ID.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.....what? You confused me.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Wait Sakai, That to me sounded like you don't want your acount  

Also... If you do go  This is in order


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin', you smashing Brit dude(tte)!

Click to collapse



lmao! Hahah


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> .....what? You confused me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



now you know why u shouldnt of skipped those.english classes


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

'Evening or 'Night 

'Whatever

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't go sakai!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

> Dude he's gone, there's nothing you can do about it
> 
> R.I.P sakai
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Sry about that did not read his post

Don't go dude, who's gonna bully me when you're gone?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Evening or 'Night
> 
> 'Whatever
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



8:40 here (GMT+1)
'Evening


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Dude he's gone, there's nothing you can do about it
> 
> R.I.P sakai
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Yeah we can't do anything  Bye bye sakai


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> now you know why u shouldnt of skipped those.english classes

Click to collapse



Guilty. And if sakai is truly gone, its a sad sad day...... 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Edited my post above ^^^ 
I wish I never read that

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Edited my post above ^^^
> I wish I never read that
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Hi Husam

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hey, wazap?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

That pic is funny... But I'm still depressed because sakai is leaving


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey, wazap?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I still feel kinda fuzzy. 
How about you? 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That pic is funny... But I'm still depressed because sakai is leaving

Click to collapse



Why? Sakai doesn't love us anymore?! 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why? Sakai doesn't love us anymore?!
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yeah, why?

I read something about deleted thread without notice, what really happened?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

*Cry's* 

Also... lol at the pic  Although stolen from dan


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *Cry's*

Click to collapse



BE A MAN YOU!! 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well this sucks

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

What? Sakai is leaving?  No...

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What? Sakai is leaving?  No...
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I know  Sad


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Man that's definitely upsetting.  Now who am I going to hold a mildly intelligent conversation/debate with? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Man that's definitely upsetting.  Now who am I going to hold a mildly intelligent conversation/debate with?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Me? It still blows that hes done

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Man that's definitely upsetting.  Now who am I going to hold a mildly intelligent conversation/debate with?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



*cough*

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *cough*
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



....you don't debate! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....you don't debate!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse




______________________________________

And I thought this was a good day

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ______________________________________
> 
> And I thought this was a good day
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No, I'm sad 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Man that's definitely upsetting.  Now who am I going to hold a mildly intelligent conversation/debate with?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I feel the love Twitch. I really do *sniff* 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I feel the love Twitch. I really do *sniff*
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Again, we don't debate haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Again, we don't debate haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I hate you 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, I'm sad
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I'm depressed


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hate you
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I love you, like family. 

@David, me too. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Again, we don't debate haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Fine. *pouts*  


JK 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hate you
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



But...but... Waaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! 
*sniff* Why? 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> But...but... Waaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!
> *sniff* Why?
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



He's mad that he thinks I wouldn't be sad if he left too..I would  You guys is mah frands. Don't expect me like this any other time but today...>_>

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's mad that he thinks I wouldn't be sad if he left too..I would  You guys is mah frands. Don't expect me like this any other time but today...>_>
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Awwwwwww....
We haz frandships! 
 
 (Husam and you can't leave or I will telepathically take over your minds    )

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Whattt? sakai is leaving? Noooooooooooooooooooo
But why, I mean does anyone actually know what happened? 
This is such a great loss for us... 


SAKAI IF YOU HEAR (READ) ME PLEASE DON'T GO!! 

Just like twitch said, with who am i gonna debate? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awwwwwww....
> We haz frandships!
> 
> (Husam and you can't leave or I will telepathically take over your minds    )
> ...

Click to collapse



You will do no such thing! You still can't read my mind...so how can you possibly expect to take it over? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

LOVE NOT HATE!!! PEOPLE ARE DYING BECAUSE OF THAT!!!! 
/being all serious


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Did anyone talk (IM) to Sakai and find out what exactly happened...
I know it had to do with a deleted thread/post but ...... 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

I still don't get it. Which thread got deleted?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You will do no such thing! You still can't read my mind...so how can you possibly expect to take it over?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You keep telling yourself that....
Jk (I would never do that    )
Besides don't you have ninja mind blocking powers?

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's mad that he thinks I wouldn't be sad if he left too..I would  You guys is mah frands. Don't expect me like this any other time but today...>_>
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I'm not mad 
And I know that if I left you'll be sad and same thing will happen to me.

The thing is writing doesn't show the voice tone that could lead to massive misunderstanding 

I don't hate you it was supposed to be with sarcasm tone 

I'll try to remember the *xxxx* next time  

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not mad
> And I know that if I left you'll be sad and same thing will happen to me.
> 
> The thing is writing doesn't show the voice tone that could lead to massive misunderstanding
> ...

Click to collapse



I would be sad 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I still don't get it. Which thread got deleted?

Click to collapse



I think it's what Conantroutman said to Sakai. 

@BD, I do so have ninja mind blocking skills.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think it's what Conantroutman said to Sakai.
> 
> @BD, I do so have ninja mind blocking skills.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



What did he say? I must have missed it in my hospital induced haze....
@Twitch you do, but I could break the mind block if I tried  
Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What did he say? I must have missed it in my hospital induced haze....
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I forgot ._.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Unless Sakai is one of you?!  But you've grown fed up of handling 2 accounts?? 

Also... Me = Sad


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I forgot ._.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



So....what did he say? Isn't countraman a mod?
Wait, was it the comment about his sig taking up too much "screen real estate"?

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unless Sakai is one of you?!  But you've grown fed up of handling 2 accounts??
> 
> Also... Me = Sad

Click to collapse



......no. You can't make imitation Sakai.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So....what did he say? Isn't countraman a mod?
> Wait, was it the comment about his sig taking up too much "screen real estate"?
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I forgot what he said! XD

No, it wasn't that. But I do know it was kind of uncalled for.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

You guys are all emos now??

Go cut your hand or write a song about or something.



10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You guys are all emos now??
> 
> Go cut your hand or write a song about or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody is "emoing out" Husam.
We are just wondering, what the hell happened!
Grumpy much? 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You guys are all emos now??
> 
> Go cut your hand or write a song about or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't I just cut you?  jk 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You guys are all emos now??
> 
> Go cut your hand or write a song about or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Si.....

lol  100000


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nobody is "emoing out" Husam.
> We are just wondering, what the hell happened!
> Grumpy much?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, just being normal
Look at the number of 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

I know what happened. That mod said something about how many problems we make compared to noobs, and that we would get banned for spamming if this was in any other section. Then there were some more posts and they also got deleted.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Can't I just cut you?  jk
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



No. But.....




Maybe use this?  

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, just being normal
> Look at the number of
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Sadness of a lost friend isn't emo.  stop trying to be the stereotypical man haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I know what happened. That mod said something about how many problems we make compared to noobs, and that we would get banned for spamming if this was in any other section. Then there were some more posts and they also got deleted.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I know what happened. That mod said something about how many problems we make compared to noobs, and that we would get banned for spamming if this was in any other section. Then there were some more posts and they also got deleted.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. Sakai put, up a thread about the, correct places to post for the "10 post limit" and that thread just went downhill very quickly.
I know that there is a certain group that can be a little...shall I say unruly? (I'm including myself) But, I never thought we caused that much trouble....(except for maybe Dan....)

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh yeah. Sakai put, up a thread about the, correct places to post for the "10 post limit" and that thread just went downhill very quickly.
> I know that there is a certain group that can be a little...shall I say unruly? (I'm including myself) But, I never thought we caused that much trouble....(except for maybe Dan....)
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Did you read that post when it was still there? It was a long post.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Did you read that post when it was still there? It was a long post.

Click to collapse



I didn't  lol What did it say?


Also @BD hahhaha yeah


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I didn't  lol What did it say?
> 
> 
> Also @BD hahhaha yeah

Click to collapse



Read the quote in post #4831


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay thanks


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Did you read that post when it was still there? It was a long post.

Click to collapse



I know I popped into that thread but, when I saw it getting nasty I left. Also I was quite "fuzzy" yesterday....(still am a little but, I digress) I remember countraman called out a few by name sakai included....

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think troutman is the reason, that guy is cool and likes us

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Read the quote in post #4831

Click to collapse



Oh lol  hahha My own post too


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Was it his [Rant] thread that got him sooo worked up?

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Was it his [Rant] thread that got him sooo worked up?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Probably. Only he can tell.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Was it his [Rant] thread that got him sooo worked up?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



You mean this ?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1050011

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You mean this ?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1050011
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You mean this ?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1050011
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes. They deleted 3 posts, 1 of them was a long post from a mod. I already said what his (mod's) post was about.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

I just went back and read thru about half of it... Wasn't as bad as my hospital haze induced mind remembered....so....... Now I dunno what to think  

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just went back and read thru about half of it... Wasn't as bad as my hospital haze induced mind remembered....so....... Now I dunno what to think
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Wait... How did you read it if it got deleted? Unless you remembered it and read it in your mind


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Sakia4eva=Not so for ever 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just went back and read thru about half of it... Wasn't as bad as my hospital haze induced mind remembered....so....... Now I dunno what to think
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Bd. Use your brick. Now. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder if google cached it 


idavid_ said:


> Wait... How did you read it if it got deleted? Unless you remembered it and read it in your mind

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys, don't post anything important in the next 10 minutes because I'm switching to my phone! Don't do anything


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bd. Use your brick. Now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Ok

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Ohhhh so that was a brick lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pssst... new thread title 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Psst... It's a good one 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Psst... It's a good one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check again xD

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahahha Lolz 


husam666 said:


> Check again xD
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhh so that was a brick lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's mai beatin' brick!  

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yes. They deleted 3 posts, 1 of them was a long post from a mod. I already said what his (mod's) post was about.

Click to collapse



nop , the real reason is the thread llama opened with the 1st post containing part of my 10 post protest 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1050471

heres the link , it got deleted , you can see some of it in google cache page 1 and  google cache page 2 but the mods(esp. pilot) started harassing us in the 4nd+ page , that isnt cached ... they basically said all the regulars("mafia" and friends) are "silly" "n00b" "spammers" , and theyd rather have noobs posting 10 post excuse threads than having to bear with us .

also , the moment sakai is out for 100% sure im goin too , i spend too much time here to be treated like ****


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Wooahhh Im sorry but whoaaah! (Removed my rude word  Im sure theyre watching), then deleting their own posts  And yeah, too much time to be treated like crap, but if they really do get annoyed by it.... Leaving would only make them happier 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> nop , the real reason is the thread llama opened with the 1st post containing part of my 10 post protest
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1050471
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't understand. If they want us out, then why do they keep deleting their posts with their statements, so that we cant see? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Dude, we need a fund put together for our own forum 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude, we need a fund put together for our own forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm lost. What's happening?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude, we need a fund put together for our own forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah.. it would be too empty... Only noobs and trolls... Boring

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I'm lost. What's happening?

Click to collapse



Sakai is dead, I mean left

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sakai is dead, I mean left
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Oh why??>??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Mods... Being bullies.... Afaik 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> Oh why??>??

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Oh why??>??

Click to collapse



Read previous posts

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Oh why??>??

Click to collapse



That's what we are trying to understand. The only thing we know is that something happened with some Mods 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

None of this is right.
I'm sorry but I haven't seen anything, here that constitutes that attitude from ANYONE. (maybe Dan and Llama, but I don't take them seriously). What's the point to treating people like that if it's supposed to be a community	where we all hang out together (OT specifically)
Thanks @Soulja for the links


Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Time to file a few complaints for the admins 

Haha jk... Im too lazy 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> None of this is right.
> I'm sorry but I haven't seen anything, here that constitutes that attitude from ANYONE. (maybe Dan and Llama, but I don't take them seriously). What's the point to treating people like that if it's supposed to be a community	where we all hang out together (OT specifically)
> Thanks @Soulja for the links
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! Go for it girl! Totally agree.... +1


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Read previous posts
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



My thread was deleted. 

Some mods need to chill. If they're so confident were causing "trouble" why do they delete EVERYTHING. I can't tell you how many times I've been asked to change my signature because it's "too long". I NEED a long signature. It's part of my life, my culture, and my instincts. That's what erks me the most with them. Why have none of us received a ban?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> My thread was deleted.
> 
> Some mods need to chill. If they're so confident were causing "trouble" why do they delete EVERYTHING. I can't tell you how many times I've been asked to change my signature because it's "too long". I NEED a long signature. It's part of my life, my culture, and my instincts. That's what erks me the most with them. Why have none of us received a ban?

Click to collapse



Cuz we're not worth it? 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Because they love us at heart  Orr.... There are some kind mods in the mod section sticking up for us  we thank you xD





Purple Drama Llama said:


> My thread was deleted.
> 
> Some mods need to chill. If they're so confident were causing "trouble" why do they delete EVERYTHING. I can't tell you how many times I've been asked to change my signature because it's "too long". I NEED a long signature. It's part of my life, my culture, and my instincts. That's what erks me the most with them. Why have none of us received a ban?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> None of this is right.
> I'm sorry but I haven't seen anything, here that constitutes that attitude from ANYONE. (maybe Dan and Llama, but I don't take them seriously). What's the point to treating people like that if it's supposed to be a community	where we all hang out together (OT specifically)
> Thanks @Soulja for the links
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So true. Oh an... Dan goes overboard sometimes but i'm just an innocent! 


Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz we're not worth it?
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Or their afraid of a civil OT war?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because they love us at heart  Orr.... There are some kind mods in the mod section sticking up for us  we thank you xD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have mods who love me. I've known them before they were mods.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I have mods who love me. I've known them before they were mods.

Click to collapse



Do they after they became Mods?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Do they after they became Mods?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Si senor.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

I knew MTM before he was a mod, he never loved me though   


Purple Drama Llama said:


> I have mods who love me. I've known them before they were mods.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Si senor.

Click to collapse



Are you talking about nrg?
 (I don't like that dude)

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> So true. Oh an... Dan goes overboard sometimes but i'm just an innocent!
> 
> Or their afraid of a civil OT war?

Click to collapse



You're bad and YOU KNOW IT!

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Don't make me use this.....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I knew MTM before he was a mod, he never loved me though
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some say that he loves everyone in a creepy way
Some say that he's married to his pet

All we know he's called mtm

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Some say that he loves everyone in a creepy way
> Some say that he's married to his pet
> 
> All we know he's called mtm
> ...

Click to collapse



And that he loves twitch


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Some say that he loves everyone in a creepy way
> Some say that he's married to his pet
> 
> All we know he's called mtm
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahah lmao! XD Some say he watches topgear, others say he watches too much, all we know though is, that hes called husam 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> And that he loves twitch
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Everyone loves Twitch 
I <3 Sparky! 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're bad and YOU KNOW IT!
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeaaaa.... lol. But not as bad as Dan. I think i'm gonna get a divorce. I know T.C.P.'s been lurking. 

With all due respect babydoll,


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahah lmao! XD Some say he watches topgear, others say he watches too much, all we know though is, that hes called husam
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Husam is  He needs to type faster but.... 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Some say that he loves everyone in a creepy way
> Some say that he's married to his pet
> 
> All we know he's called mtm
> ...

Click to collapse



He's recently M_T_M formerly millz91.... yea


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Yeaaaa.... lol. But not as bad as Dan. I think i'm gonna get a divorce. I know T.C.P.'s been lurking.
> 
> With all due respect babydoll,

Click to collapse




Pic stolen!   XD

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Husam is  He needs to type faster but....
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I do type fast 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I do type fast
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



But do you type llama fast?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

XD really?  Haha 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> He's recently M_T_M formerly millz91.... yea

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I do type fast
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



You know I'm kidding 


Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD really?  Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



MHMHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.... and he used a pirate as his sig pic.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahaha awesome, damn you did know him a longs time then 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> MHMHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.... and he used a pirate as his sig pic.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha awesome, damn you did know him a longs time then
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Si senor tasty pasta dish.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

So mtm is break dance fan, eh?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

ATTN: Look in the Meet up thread  rr5678 is back  Also.... Maybe we should meet up and "deal" with the situations lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Lmao! XD





Purple Drama Llama said:


> Si senor tasty pasta dish.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ATTN: Look in the Meet up thread  rr5678 is back  Also.... Maybe we should meet up and "deal" with the situations lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You coming to the U.S. Maxy? 

Oooh, i'll get an entourage ready!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone else have a feeling mods hate us? 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ATTN: Look in the Meet up thread  rr5678 is back  Also.... Maybe we should meet up and "deal" with the situations lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hehe. Imagine a battle between the Mods and the mafia.....








[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

@lama hahah no 

@david That is pretty much it... They do (some anyway)

@dexter lmao yeah 



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hehe. Imagine a battle between the Mods and the mafia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'ma join the mafia.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome xD 





Purple Drama Llama said:


> I'ma join the mafia.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I'ma join the mafia.

Click to collapse



Agent you on the llamA team?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

We all used to be on it 


dexter93 said:


> Agent you on the llamA team?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Agent you on the llamA team?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



The llama team can sniff goats for all i care. Were a dead legacy who created the mafia. Which gives us enough credit as being first.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Everything here is just f***ed up, man. IDK.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I'ma join the mafia.

Click to collapse



Yeah.... Leave the Llama Team and Join us! Mafia! Mafia! Pm Husam. He will add your name... 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> The llama team can sniff goats for all i care. Were a dead legacy who created the mafia. Which gives us enough credit as being first.

Click to collapse



You finally came to your senses 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Her whered twitch and hus go anyway?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Her whered twitch and hus go anyway?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was creeped out by the pc, it was beeping like in lost and no one touched it 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You finally came to your senses
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



You' re back! I just banned you in da banning thread.... 
Hi again.

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

XD haha okay 


husam666 said:


> I was creeped out by the pc, it was beeping like in lost and no one touched it
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah.... Leave the Llama Team and Join us! Mafia! Mafia! Pm Husam. He will add your name...
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I hasn't been part of el llama in long time. I need a new sig pic. This ones STALE.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD haha okay
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Scary stuff 
XD
Ps I did not go anywhere
@babydoll I banned you back

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

xD PurpleDrama'nana  I could make you an awesome one tommorow lolz 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> I hasn't been part of el llama in long time. I need a new sig pic. This ones STALE.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I hasn't been part of el llama in long time. I need a new sig pic. This ones STALE.

Click to collapse



So what's ur rank?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So what's ur rank?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



What about special position: n00b

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So what's ur rank?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I wanna be..... the.................... Director of............Curry Goat preparation!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Lmao! Nice one 


Purple Drama 'Nana

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I wanna be..... the.................... Director of............Curry Goat preparation!

Click to collapse



OK 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

Max will you make me a sig pic? If you accept, It has to include lemons, a purple duck, llamas (of course), and sushi with a Caput Mortuum colored background.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Scary stuff
> XD
> Ps I did not go anywhere
> @babydoll I banned you back
> ...

Click to collapse



Back atcha!   

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OK
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Oooh can I also be a Wax-Ball Knock-Out Worker


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

XD lmao , sure, but tommorow its 11pm here and pc is off  also... What colour is that haha 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> Max will you make me a sig pic? If you accept, It has to include lemons, a purple duck, llamas (of course), and sushi with a Caput Mortuum colored background.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Oooh can I also be a Wax-Ball Knock-Out Worker

Click to collapse



WTF is that!?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Het does anyone know where is Ekkis that everyone take their Sig boxes? We can contact him to make us mafia sigs

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao , sure, but tommorow its 11pm here and pc is off  also... What colour is that haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



IDK, I googled weird color names and that one stood out. Either that or Razzmatazz or Arsenic.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

XD Razzamatzz sounds epic  Ill do that 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> IDK, I googled weird color names and that one stood out. Either that or Razzmatazz or Arsenic.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Oooh can I also be a Wax-Ball Knock-Out Worker

Click to collapse



WTF?
Llama! Don't be bad.... Or... Well you know....

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> WTF?
> Llama! Don't be bad.... Or... Well you know....
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Its a real job. They clean wax that collects in the basketball manufacturing process.


Oh btw, I own some of those bricks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Imm off for today now guys  'Night 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Imm off for today now guys  'Night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



'Night

I think I'm going too

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Its a real job. They clean wax that collects in the basketball manufacturing process.
> 
> 
> Oh btw, I own some of those bricks.

Click to collapse



Check the 1st post. For some strange reason I find it hilarious

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Imm off for today now guys  'Night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its only 6:30 here! Night Maxy. Dont forget that sig pic. I'm counting on you! You can do it!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Its only 6:30 here! Night Maxy. Dont forget that sig pic. I'm counting on you! You can do it!

Click to collapse



You sound like a parent 

Good night

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Its only 6:30 here! Night Maxy. Dont forget that sig pic. I'm counting on you! You can do it!

Click to collapse



Llama, where ya, from? I know the US... But, where?

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

* I hate word prediction **

Goodnight. Heading also to bed

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Night
> 
> I think I'm going too
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Goodnight Husam. 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Phone reboots. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Phone reboots.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



I thought your phone was better?  What's the problem? A bad flash? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

Who changed my password? and who put that on my sig!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thought your phone was better?  What's the problem? A bad flash?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Bad setcpu scaling on my part. User error. Nbd. :b try using a memory card. I get teh best of internal memory AND sd support! :b o and i has the backing of big red (best cellphone network)
Just ta name a few 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

So I'd like to know how we are worse than most noobs, most of us (again, excluding Dan) don't necessarily do anything stupid; that exception being Husam and Maxey when they do that stupid Erick thing  But I think if something is going to be said it should have good backup support especially since most of us (Excluding Dan, and Llama...) abide and follow the rules. I don't know about everyone else but I do stray from OT every now and again to give my input on my device's forum. So when we think there is something that can be done to help improve the experience in OT I don't think it's necessarily called for to tell us off. As a mod, you moderate, not give your two cents on a subject as volatile as that. And if you do have two cents you should pm the person you have concerns with, not tell them off in public.

//rant

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bad setcpu scaling on my part. User error. Nbd. :b try using a memory card. I get teh best of internal memory AND sd support! :b o and i has the backing of big red (best cellphone network)
> Just ta name a few
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



I figured out what those advanced settings were for in setcpu 

I don't need one, I have 16GB of space that is just like a SD card, and it came with the phone, I didn't need to spend $40 on it. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Who changed my password? and who put that on my sig!!!

Click to collapse



I did. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So I'd like to know how we are worse than most noobs, most of us (again, excluding Dan) don't necessarily do anything stupid; that exception being Husam and Maxey when they do that stupid Erick thing  But I think if something is going to be said it should have good backup support especially since most of us (Excluding Dan, and Llama...) abide and follow the rules. I don't know about everyone else but I do stray from OT every now and again to give my input on my device's forum. So when we think there is something that can be done to help improve the experience in OT I don't think it's necessarily called for to tell us off. As a mod, you moderate, not give your two cents on a subject as volatile as that. And if you do have two cents you should pm the person you have concerns with, not tell them off in public.
> 
> //rant
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



what stupid erick thing??? DONT F**K WITH ME DEVAN... I HAZ U NUMBAH!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I figured out what those advanced settings were for in setcpu
> 
> I don't need one, I have 16GB of space that is just like a SD card, and it came with the phone, I didn't need to spend $40 on it.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



What are they for? And i didnt have to spend 40, its a 3 year old class 2 8gb ;D

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> what stupid erick thing??? DONT F**K WITH ME DEVAN... I HAZ U NUMBAH!!

Click to collapse



When they try and summon you? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> When they try and summon you?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



they still do that?  hmmm....

*HUSAM!! HUSAM!! HUSAM!! *


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What are they for? And i didnt have to spend 40, its a 3 year old class 2 8gb ;D
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



That's a secret  I'll never tell.

I don't think that's a good sd card haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> they still do that?  hmmm....
> 
> *HUSAM!! HUSAM!! HUSAM!! *

Click to collapse



Indeed they do.  I hate it, don't start! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's a secret  I'll never tell.
> 
> I don't think that's a good sd card haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You pm me?

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You pm me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



It's not like I can't tell you, I just feel like I should let you find out yourself MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed they do.  I hate it, don't start!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



*HUSAM HUSAM HUSAM!!! I SUMMON THEE!! I CANs HAZ 3 WISHES???*


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> *HUSAM HUSAM HUSAM!!! I SUMMON THEE!! I CANs HAZ 3 WISHES???*

Click to collapse



...that's gross haha You "summoned" him again?  Nasty! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not like I can't tell you, I just feel like I should let you find out yourself MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



But i uses teh interwebz to no avail. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> But i uses teh interwebz to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



I'll give you a hint, it's on xda, somewhere 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll give you a hint, it's on xda, somewhere
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You know the search function doesnt work right on tapatalk. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You know the search function doesnt work right on tapatalk. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



I know! Mwahahahaha! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You know the search function doesnt work right on tapatalk. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



I don't like tapatalk. It's so..... different feeling than XDA classic. That's why I use desktop version on my phone w/ classic style (of course)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I don't like tapatalk. It's so..... different feeling than XDA classic. That's why I use desktop version on my phone w/ classic style (of course)

Click to collapse



Get the premium app. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get the premium app. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Does they haz classic style?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know! Mwahahahaha!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You suck

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Premium goodness haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You suck
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll tell you later, I have a huge essay I gotta do.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Does they haz classic style?

Click to collapse



Word. They does. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe I'll tell you later, I have a huge essay I gotta do.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



On what?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Word. They does.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



OMGZ!!!! I gonna buy it right now!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> OMGZ!!!! I gonna buy it right now!

Click to collapse



Thats why i did. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> On what?

Click to collapse



I think it was child prostitution 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think it was child prostitution
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Hmmmm...... have fun with that!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Hmmmm...... have fun with that!

Click to collapse



I really won't 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I really won't
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



THERE IS NO CLASSIC STYLE. I'M RETURNING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think it was child prostitution
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Sounds..... a step below epic fail. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

*I'm still here... ish...*

Guys, I'm not dead yet. =.=

Nor is this a drama session where I say I'll delete my account and then come back and say April's Fool, gotcha, etc. This account will be retained as long as necessary to resolve a certain dispute with the mods and admins. 

Main reason for retaining it is that I just want to re-use my main email address back, instead of using any other email addresses. 

The main point, and reason why I decided to "leave", in a sense, is because of the following conversation:



			
				-PiLoT- said:
			
		

> this thread is silly
> 
> a thread complaining about multiple nonsensical posts from n00bs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





			
				sakai4eva said:
			
		

> Queue Ministry of Silliness now?
> 
> What is this then? An infraction for all of us?

Click to collapse





			
				conantroutman said:
			
		

> ---Quote (Originally by sakai4eva)---
> Queue Ministry of Silliness now?
> 
> What is this then? An infraction for all of us?
> ...

Click to collapse





			
				sakai4eva said:
			
		

> Well... if you say so...

Click to collapse



The thread was deleted soon after I created my second account. I changed the email address of my first account to this e-mail, and now I just want to use the email back. Since its now the words of two moderators against mine, I have merely PM'ed an Admin to discuss the issue.

I feel that I owe it to you guys to come in to explain why I'm leaving (filled with sadness and tinged with a little anger and frustration), especially since I'm too old to even begin arguing with moderators. 

I re-iterate my invitation to all of you to PM me with alternative means of contact, as I no longer feel that being on XDA's OT is any fun from here on out. 

p/s: Husam, there's a reason why I have instant e-mail notifications.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have no other means of contact, unless you get skype.  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have no other means of contact, unless you get skype.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Email? Text? Think outside the box. ;D

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Email? Text? Think outside the box. ;D
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Word, but it's more fun to speak within our whole group, skype would be more fun cause then we could all chat with each other


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Email? Text? Think outside the box. ;D
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Smoke signals, Morse code, tin cans and some string?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Word, but it's more fun to speak within our whole group, skype would be more fun cause then we could all chat with each other

Click to collapse



Cant pay for it. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Smoke signals, Morse code, tin cans and some string?

Click to collapse



Showing your age eh? :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cant pay for it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Skype chatting is free, the only thing you need to pay for is calling (If you don't use it, you don't pay )


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Skype chatting is free, the only thing you need to pay for is calling (If you don't use it, you don't pay )

Click to collapse



My solutions are free too!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Showing your age eh? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



I thought it was a good idea


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> My solutions are free too!

Click to collapse



Yes but they are less convenient for those who lack fire, don't understand Morse code, and don't have string


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thought it was a good idea

Click to collapse



Thanks twitch


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Skype chatting is free, the only thing you need to pay for is calling (If you don't use it, you don't pay )

Click to collapse



Texting is too. So is email. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Thanks twitch

Click to collapse



I didn't let you off the hook, check out the post above! 

Edit: W007! Page 500


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I didn't let you off the hook, check out the post above!
> 
> Edit: W007! Page 500

Click to collapse



page 5000 < post 5000

Don't worry, ill have it


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

By the way, to the person who put "xdas nr.1 spam thread" as a tag, go to hell.

If we want to create a thread on xda where we can all chill and talk then it's our business and if you gotta problem with it then you can kindly leave the thread. 

(I realize this is an old tag, but I got pissed reading it just now because we don't spam, if we did then it'd be all over xda. We keep the really off-topic conversation on this thread.)

Idk, I'm pissed right now


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> By the way, to the person who put "xda n.1 spam thread" as a tag, go to hell.
> 
> If we want to create a thread on xda where we can all chill and talk then it's our business and if you gotta problem with it then you can kindly leave the thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG! you can add tags to threads? I though it was random and pulled out of the thread lol.....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> OMG! you can add tags to threads? I though it was random and pulled out of the thread lol.....

Click to collapse



.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................seriously Llama?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................seriously Llama?

Click to collapse



Yea....................... lol


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Yea....................... lol

Click to collapse



That was just absolutely the most.....ugh, words can't even describe  You're so slow hahaha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

You should be the mafia's jester


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You should be the mafia's jester

Click to collapse



Im the wax cleaner guy and curry goat director!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't get overly melodramatic. I can't seem to access skype from the PC, and Skype for Android has one too many holes in it. And no, I don't have a long enough string, and I'd probably need to burn a few forests to make a signal big enough that you guys can see from Cramerica. 

Anyway, just remember to PM this account (for now) in regards to any issue. 

I will not post my e-mail address (SPAMMITY SPAM) here, but anyone that would like to contact me outside of OT can easily just PM me.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't get overly melodramatic. I can't seem to access skype from the PC, and Skype for Android has one too many holes in it. And no, I don't have a long enough string, and I'd probably need to burn a few forests to make a signal big enough that you guys can see from Cramerica.
> 
> Anyway, just remember to PM this account (for now) in regards to any issue.
> 
> I will not post my e-mail address (SPAMMITY SPAM) here, but anyone that would like to contact me outside of OT can easily just PM me.

Click to collapse



I'll miss you sushi! 

Never mind, I hate you, you stole my POST! great, now I gotta try for #10,000


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Im the wax cleaner guy and curry goat director!

Click to collapse



So now you're gonna join the mob?

@Sakai, damn! You stole my post 5000 >_> 

Yeah, I understand the skype deal but....no string?!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So now you're gonna join the mob?
> 
> @Sakai, damn! You stole my post 5000 >_>
> 
> Yeah, I understand the skype deal but....no string?!

Click to collapse



I already did. Earlier when it was babydoll, husam, max n me on


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I already did. Earlier when it was babydoll, husam, max n me on

Click to collapse



I see this now  So that's means I won, bow down subordinate!!!! 

By the way, I expect to see our logo in your sig or profile pic 

I'll give you 5 minutes like you gave me!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG. I just got post number 5,000... lol...

Kinda reminds me why I stayed in OT in the first place


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I see this now  So that's means I won, bow down subordinate!!!!
> 
> By the way, I expect to see our logo in your sig or profile pic
> 
> I'll give you 5 minutes like you gave me!

Click to collapse



I'll never incorporate it like you......


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. I just got post number 5,000... lol...
> 
> Kinda reminds me why I stayed in OT in the first place

Click to collapse



And you got 5005?! Damn you Sakai! 

@Llama, I will flog you!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And you got 5005?! Damn you Sakai!
> 
> @Llama, I will flog you!!!!

Click to collapse



We'll see....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> We'll see....

Click to collapse



I expect to see a trace of our logo somewhere Llama, if you are in our family you gotta have it somewhere. Which reminds me, I need to get on Maxey for not having his.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I expect to see a trace of our logo somewhere Llama, if you are in our family you gotta have it somewhere. Which reminds me, I need to get on Maxey for not having his.

Click to collapse



What about you!!!!!!!?????


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And you got 5005?! Damn you Sakai!
> 
> @Llama, I will flog you!!!!

Click to collapse



I want 8008 more than I want every single other number combines.

Except for maybe 80085, but that's not realistic, now is it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I want 8008 more than I want every single other number combines.
> 
> Except for maybe 80085, but that's not realistic, now is it?

Click to collapse



I really want post 8008 haha That's just in all ways epic 

Yeah, 80085 probably isn't likely but who knows? You may not even be popping in frequently enough to get that  (This is a challenge *removes glove and smacks you with it.*) haha


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I really want post 8008 haha That's just in all ways epic
> 
> Yeah, 80085 probably isn't likely but who knows? You may not even be popping in frequently enough to get that  (This is a challenge *removes glove and smacks you with it.*) haha

Click to collapse



Don't worry. I'll have #8008 tonight.  

I gots a lot a posting to do.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I really want post 8008 haha That's just in all ways epic
> 
> Yeah, 80085 probably isn't likely but who knows? You may not even be popping in frequently enough to get that  (This is a challenge *removes glove and smacks you with it.*) haha

Click to collapse



Shouldnt you be typing a paper? :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shouldnt you be typing a paper? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Hot pockets.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shouldnt you be typing a paper? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



I should........but I am slacking, plus, I gots to do research


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Hot pockets.

Click to collapse



This is the spam the mods talk about.  but i digress. 











Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> This is the spam the mods talk about.  but i digress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually love saying "But I digress" I have no idea why


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I actually love saying "But I digress" I have no idea why

Click to collapse



Cause NOBODY knows what it means!  set cpu advanced settings now? 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause NOBODY knows what it means!  set cpu advanced settings now?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



i·gress/dīˈgres/
Verb: Leave the main subject temporarily in speech or writing.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause NOBODY knows what it means!  set cpu advanced settings now?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



...I do 

Well I'll just link you to where I figured it out 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=936219&page=215

Enjoy.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause NOBODY knows what it means!  set cpu advanced settings now?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Digress = diverting from the main point of conversation. 

The whole of OT, so far, has been a beautiful digression to me 

And no, guys, I'll wait 'til its about close to 8000 posts and ninja the 8008'th post.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ...I do
> 
> Well I'll just link you to where I figured it out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss the Nexus S forum.....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Digress = diverting from the main point of conversation.
> 
> The whole of OT, so far, has been a beautiful digression to me
> 
> And no, guys, I'll wait 'til its about close to 8000 posts and ninja the 8008'th post.

Click to collapse



I'll murder you if you do such a horrible thing!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I miss the Nexus S forum.....

Click to collapse



Then get the At&t Nexus S, tard


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Smoke signals, Morse code, tin cans and some string?

Click to collapse



Hey! Those is mai tin cans and string dammit! Get ur own ways of trolling!

Jk 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then get the At&t Nexus S, tard

Click to collapse



The white ones UGLY! I prefer the dual cores even if I dont use them. I just know there there. Plus my Atrix has more geebees. I got 32 on there total. I need it. I do.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then get the At&t Nexus S, tard

Click to collapse



You tell him Twitch!

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> The white ones UGLY! I prefer the dual cores even if I dont use them. I just know there there. Plus my Atrix has more geebees. I got 32 on there total. I need it. I do.

Click to collapse



Forget about the GeeBees!
What about the updates?
(and the wifis don't forget about the wife-eyes)

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> The white ones UGLY! I prefer the dual cores even if I dont use them. I just know there there. Plus my Atrix has more geebees. I got 32 on there total. I need it. I do.

Click to collapse



1. Then get a black one? Common sense 

2. Save up, get the Nexus S and have the Atrix too, why not?

3. You use your phone for *way* too much if you NEED 32GB!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

I really hate you Americans... First, you get phones cheap, then you get phones early, then you get BETTER phones...

Sigh... I wanna emigrate.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Ummm. I would like to apologize for my outburst of sillyness just now... I took one of those pills the doctors in da hospital gave me   
(Strong stuff)

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1. Then get a black one? Common sense
> 
> 2. Save up, get the Nexus S and have the Atrix too, why not?
> 
> 3. You use your phone for *way* too much if you NEED 32GB!

Click to collapse



Actually, there's nothing even on my 16GB card installed lol. I'm only using 5GB of phone storage. Mainly pictures. I just found out I can use Pandora instead of putting actual music on my phone! Who knew!?!?!? 

The Atrix has good wife-eyes. Plus it has more cases than nexus S

Nexus S case support < Atrix case support

Stock Android < Lots of cases


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ...I do
> 
> Well I'll just link you to where I figured it out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What page? The one you linked? 215? My area code? ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME! 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What page? The one you linked? 215? My area code? ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Yes! That page haha

@ Llama, your logic just amazes me more and more as time passes...

I gotta go guys, peace!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Actually, there's nothing even on my 16GB card installed lol. I'm only using 5GB of phone storage. Mainly pictures. I just found out I can use Pandora instead of putting actual music on my phone! Who knew!?!?!?
> 
> The Atrix has good wife-eyes. Plus it has more cases than nexus S
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Early OS Upgrades>Cases, wife-eyes.... Anything else!

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes! That page haha
> 
> @ Llama, your logic just amazes me more and more as time passes...
> 
> I gotta go guys, peace!

Click to collapse



Adios nana


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes! That page haha
> @ Llama, your logic just amazes me more and more as time passes...
> 
> I gotta go guys, peace!

Click to collapse



Night Twitchy, my ninja nana friend.

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Early OS Upgrades>Cases, wife-eyes.... Anything else!
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Phone < Case


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Phone < Case

Click to collapse




I think that you have truly lost it!

But what do I know?


Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think that you have truly lost it!
> 
> But what do I know?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I lost it a while back. 

I think I'll just sell my phone and buy a case. I'll use tin cans & string instead.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes! That page haha
> 
> @ Llama, your logic just amazes me more and more as time passes...
> 
> I gotta go guys, peace!

Click to collapse



.....i shouldnt have skipped english. I feel dumb. I dont even know whats going on right now

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I really hate you Americans... First, you get phones cheap, then you get phones early, then you get BETTER phones...
> 
> Sigh... I wanna emigrate.

Click to collapse



Then do it! I haz teh spare room and a semi empty basement. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Then do it! I haz teh spare room and a semi empty basement. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Does he mean immigrate??


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I lost it a while back.
> 
> I think I'll just sell my phone and buy a case. I'll use tin cans & string instead.

Click to collapse



I already told you! Those is mai tin cans and string! I'm getting the brick right now!!! 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Does he mean immigrate??

Click to collapse



Hes talking like leave one country for another.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I already told you! Those is mai tin cans and string! I'm getting the brick right now!!!
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Fine, smoke signals is minez! I'll fight back with my trusty otterbox!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hes talking like leave one country for another.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



So immigrate.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Then do it! I haz teh spare room and a semi empty basement. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Pennsylvania (That's PA, right? Or wrong?) sounds tempting. I have an uncle in Houston though  


And yes, I mean immigrate, but I'm kinda more concerned with leaving Malaysia for that in the first place


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pennsylvania (That's PA, right? Or wrong?) sounds tempting. I have an uncle in Houston though
> 
> 
> And yes, I mean immigrate, but I'm kinda more concerned with leaving Malaysia for that in the first place

Click to collapse



Lots of serial killers live in Pennsylvania.....


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pennsylvania (That's PA, right? Or wrong?) sounds tempting. I have an uncle in Houston though
> 
> 
> And yes, I mean immigrate, but I'm kinda more concerned with leaving Malaysia for that in the first place

Click to collapse



Youre right. My brother lives in san antonio. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Lots of serial killers live in Pennsylvania.....

Click to collapse



Just rednecks, hicks and wannabe gang members.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just rednecks, hicks and wannabe gang members.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Any serial killers though?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

Serial killers in PA? I'll fit right in! Where do I sign up?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Any serial killers though?

Click to collapse



Not that ik of.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not that ik of.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Got chocolate?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Serial killers in PA? I'll fit right in! Where do I sign up?

Click to collapse



You can be the first i guess? :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Got chocolate?!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



We do have that in croydon

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 28, 2011)

If u haz chocolate I'll take it. It's mine sushi!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Serial killers in PA? I'll fit right in! Where do I sign up?

Click to collapse



Allthough, now that i think of it, there are multiple murders on the other side of the tracks. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 28, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> If u haz chocolate I'll take it. It's mine sushi!!!!!

Click to collapse



There was once a man, who after walking in the desert for 3 days found a torchlight.

He switched it on, and when it didn't work, he thumped it a little and broke it.

It exploded in a puff of smoke and a genie appeared, saying "You have broken my prison! I am free! Yes! I shall grant you three wishes, my good friend!"

The guy exploded with joy, and asked the following three wishes:

1. I want unlimited money!

*POOF!* and he got a charge card with unlimited funds, to his name, and can never be misplaced or stolen. The expiry date is set to 100 years later.

2. I want to have a penis as big as Wilt Chamberlain's!

*POOF!* and his penis grew to 12 and a quarter inches long and one and a half inches wide.

3. I want to be irresistable to the ladies!

*POOF!* and he turned into chocolate.

Moral of the story: Be specific.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There was once a man, who after walking in the desert for 3 days found a torchlight.
> 
> He switched it on, and when it didn't work, he thumped it a little and broke it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats a good one. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it bad that i need 2 setcpu temp profiles, i have to throw my phone in the freezer to cool off and it idles at 91.2 degrees?!?!?!

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good morning 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Sup husam 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup husam
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



 Boring Arabic class 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Boring Arabic class
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



What u guys learning in their? Btw I summoned u a few pages back LD 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> What u guys learning in their? Btw I summoned u a few pages back LD
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Absolutely nothing.
It's like a free talk about poletics, we don't even touch the books 

You are always summond in the tags 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

'Morning  Also reading back a bit.    Woah..... Mean mods much 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning  Also reading back a bit.    Woah..... Mean mods much
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



'Morning mate


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

Night guys it's midnight time to sleep  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Night guys it's midnight time to sleep
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



'Nighty


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning Husam 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning Husam
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Shouldn't you be sleeping? 


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping?
> 
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I'm pulling an all nighter @[email protected]

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

I need help. I'm trying to think of 2 more sub topics for my research report on child prostitution. 

I have: 

Child prostitution vs Child sex tourism

Living conditions

Prostitution for survival

Government: What does it say about child prostitution? 

Any helpful suggestions will be considered, I gotta get this done haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I need help. I'm trying to think of 2 more sub topics for my research report on child prostitution.
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about underage p0rn?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What about underage p0rn?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



That's not prostitution, my topic of research is child prostitution. It sucks because it's such a narrowly broad topic. (If that makes sense...)

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's not prostitution, my topic of research is child prostitution. It sucks because it's such a narrowly broad topic. (If that makes sense...)
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Ooh, 
Write about that dude on youtube that makes pedo smiles lol.

Sry I can't think of anything

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ooh,
> Write about that dude on youtube that makes pedo smiles lol.
> 
> Sry I can't think of anything
> ...

Click to collapse



.......Beiber?!  

It's cool, I think I'm just going to stick with 4 large paragraphs instead of 6 haha 

I'm still gonna pull an all nighter though  I am determined to see if I can do it on 2 cups of pepsi haha  CAFFEINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .......Beiber?!
> 
> It's cool, I think I'm just going to stick with 4 large paragraphs instead of 6 haha
> 
> I'm still gonna pull an all nighter though  I am determined to see if I can do it on 2 cups of pepsi haha  CAFFEINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Lol use large font 
Takes more space

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol use large font
> Takes more space
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I gotta use 12pt font 

The 4 paragraphs take up 2 pages. haha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I gotta use 12pt font
> 
> The 4 paragraphs take up 2 pages. haha

Click to collapse



Use 72 lol jk

I know from life that its the quantity not the quality 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Use 72 lol jk
> 
> I know from life that its the quantity not the quality
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



When it comes to research reports? Yeah! You get mildly large paragraphs and a crap load of citations and that'll be the majority of it all  So this is about the time you wake up every day Husam??


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> When it comes to research reports? Yeah! You get mildly large paragraphs and a crap load of citations and that'll be the majority of it all  So this is about the time you wake up every day Husam??

Click to collapse



No I wake up at 7 when I have school at 8 sun thu tue
And at 8:45 when its at 9:45 mon wed
I'm too lazy to wake up earlier

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No I wake up at 7 when I have school at 8 sun thu tue
> And at 8:45 when its at 9:45 mon wed
> I'm too lazy to wake up earlier
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



That's not too bad, I know people here who wake up 5 minutes before class starts


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's not too bad, I know people here who wake up 5 minutes before class starts

Click to collapse



Banned because that's gonna make me real late, the time taken in the bus is 30minutes 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's gonna make me real late, the time taken in the bus is 30minutes
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Wrong thread buddy  haha

It takes me 30 minutes too to catch my bus, I f*cking hate it.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrong thread buddy  haha
> 
> It takes me 30 minutes too to catch my bus, I f*cking hate it.

Click to collapse



Our busses are on all the time 
I catch it whenever I wake up

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Our busses are on all the time
> I catch it whenever I wake up
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I usually wake up at 6:10 and catch the bus at 6:20


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I usually wake up at 6:10 and catch the bus at 6:20

Click to collapse



Some times I have to wait 30mins which makes me real late for busses to arrive from the university 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Some times I have to wait 30mins which makes me real late for busses to arrive from the university
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I need to finish my project, I'm off 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I need to finish my project, I'm off
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Or you can't admit that you'll not be able to stay awake any more 

Jk

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Or you can't admit that you'll not be able to stay awake any more
> 
> Jk
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I'll be up all night, don't doubt my powers! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll be up all night, don't doubt my powers!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



The powers of a ninja banana, sound funny 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Haza! I managed to stay up! I wonder how I'll manage to pay attention in school. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haza! I managed to stay up! I wonder how I'll manage to pay attention in school.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



No need to pay attention 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey guys

Click to collapse



Heey  10...


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey  10...

Click to collapse



Royal Wedding = 4 Day Weekend


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning, even though ths 11:06 here.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning, even though ths 11:06 here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



haha 16:12 'ere


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

morning guys... 8:15 here


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

It's 5:32 PM here. So morning/evening/whatever 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

lol, Hi everyone


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 28, 2011)

Max, Y U NO HAVE PROFILE PIC?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

Max Max Max!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

You summoned me? 


I dont know... I feel naked  xD But it's staying this way for a while  I also have Plain sig and no flag and no carrier


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Nooooooooo Max I want to see lemons when I look at your posts 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

Ahh ur doin the sakai move 


MacaronyMax said:


> You summoned me?
> 
> 
> I dont know... I feel naked  xD But it's staying this way for a while  I also have Plain sig and no flag and no carrier

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You summoned me?
> 
> 
> I dont know... I feel naked  xD But it's staying this way for a while  I also have Plain sig and no flag and no carrier

Click to collapse



O yea I want to know who hacked my account? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nooooooooo Max I want to see lemons when I look at your posts
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



lmao  Some other day  



T.C.P said:


> Ahh ur doin the sakai move

Click to collapse



haha, Except I'm not leaving for now


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think we should all do what maxie is doing. Kinda like peacful protest, Ghandi would be proud.  :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I think we should all do what maxie is doing. Kinda like peacful protest, Ghandi would be proud.  :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



haha, That was the idea  If you want


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha, That was the idea  If you want

Click to collapse



Next time im on a computer i will. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Next time im on a computer i will. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Haha Okay Awesome


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't read what you guys just wrote because I was too busy taking a screenshot of this.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I didn't read what you guys just wrote because I was too busy taking a screenshot of this.

Click to collapse



lmao!  Also... What a coincidence, I was taking a picture of this  ( A guy i know )


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao!  Also... What a coincidence, I was taking a picture of this  ( A guy i know )

Click to collapse



Max! They fb forgot "you & (other people) like this

@others hi 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Max! They fb forgot "you & (other people) like this
> 
> @others hi
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Hi! Check here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1050433


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Max! They fb forgot "you & (other people) like this
> 
> @others hi
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Hai.


10 char


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi! Check here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1050433
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Lol, hope he fixes his dhd and sell it for more 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai.
> 
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



Hoy 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey

Click to collapse



Hey
__________________________________________________________________
It's hot with lightning and thunder and raining every 5 minutes 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey
> __________________________________________________________________
> It's hot with lightning and thunder and raining every 5 minutes
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Sounds like here

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sounds like here
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



The earth is going crazy 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The earth is going crazy
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Ik man. We have a tornado watch, warning and hail watch! :0


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ik man. We have a tornado watch, warning and hail watch! :0

Click to collapse



You're getting what I have/had haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ik man. We have a tornado watch, warning and hail watch! :0

Click to collapse



Be careful 

@dev hey zere

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Whoa, I totally dozed off while writing that post on the bus. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Whoa, I totally dozed off while writing that post on the bus.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



How was your all nighter?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Whoa, I totally dozed off while writing that post on the bus.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



All nighters no good....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> All nighters no good....

Click to collapse



They are sometimes,
I get in touch with my artist side when I stay awake for long periods of time.

I write good music, make better designs, I think that's why rockstars are always high xD

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> How was your all nighter?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Actually, pretty good.  I survived and did well except for the bus drive, it makes me sleep.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys me got a new car (new to me  ) 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice one Wat 

Awesome Erick  nice?

Hey dev hey hus


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hey guys me got a new car (new to me  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



What's that? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hey guys me got a new car (new to me  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Congrats, any suspectable stains? XD

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Dudes.. I'm here?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dudes.. I'm here?

Click to collapse



Are you high?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Are you high?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No... You 2 ignored my post


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

Maxey! You need to make sense what did Watt do? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No... You 2 ignored my post

Click to collapse



I did not I told you hi

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxey! You need to make sense what did Watt do?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Look at his avatar and sig and carrier and country, Then look at mine  


husam666 said:


> I did not I told you hi
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Oh damn.. Sorry.. Hey


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn I can't concentrate on american pie 3 with a good and famous guitarist playing in my house 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn I can't concentrate on american pie 3 with a good and famous guitarist playing in my house
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Is that on tv?  Hahahah Your not talking about yourself? Are you?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at his avatar and sig and carrier and country, Then look at mine
> 
> Oh damn.. Sorry.. Hey

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, you need to add our logo somewhere. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is that on tv?  Hahahah Your not talking about yourself? Are you?

Click to collapse



Yes on tv
And no, I'm not famous , maybe not yet 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at his avatar and sig and carrier and country, Then look at mine
> 
> Oh damn.. Sorry.. Hey

Click to collapse



Every mafia member should do the same


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Every mafia member should do the same

Click to collapse



Do what? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Every mafia member should do the same

Click to collapse



I'm not going to strip on the web 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh yeah, you need to add our logo somewhere.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



The point was minamalistic  Also.. PM check


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do what?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Remove avatar, sig, flag, carrier, ect cause of sakai leaving. Basicly protesting peacefully against the mods


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not going to strip on the web
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



lmao! I feel naked too... But we can do this! (No homo)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao! I feel naked too... But we can do this! (No homo)

Click to collapse



Reminds me. I need to find pants before my girlfriend comes over, or maybe i dont.......


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Remove avatar, sig, flag, carrier, ect cause of sakai leaving. Basicly protesting peacefully against the mods

Click to collapse



No. Guys, this isn't what Sakai wants. He doesn't want to be a martyr, ask him yourself. He'll tell you the same.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No. Guys, this isn't what Sakai wants. He doesn't want to be a martyr, ask him yourself. He'll tell you the same.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Does he not want us to speak to him, Or can we all stay in contact?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Does he not want us to speak to him, Or can we all stay in contact?

Click to collapse



Pm him with alternate contact method


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Reminds me. I need to find pants before my girlfriend comes over, or maybe i dont.......

Click to collapse



Lol
@max this is a public forum, people of all age groups are here and you are naked 
You are spoiling some kids out there 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Does he not want us to speak to him, Or can we all stay in contact?

Click to collapse



You can all stay in contact, duh. He just doesn't want to be a martyr, you know what that is, right Maxey? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No. Guys, this isn't what Sakai wants. He doesn't want to be a martyr, ask him yourself. He'll tell you the same.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



im sure jesus didnt volunteer to be a martyr either .. whats done is done we have to respond the best way we can


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> im sure jesus didnt volunteer to be a martyr either .. whats done is done we have to respond the bast way we can

Click to collapse



Nah, Sakai isn't Jesus. If you respected him you would do what he really wants instead of responding in the opposite manner.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You can all stay in contact, duh. He just doesn't want to be a martyr, you know what that is, right Maxey?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Umm.... Noo  Want to explain? 



souljaboy said:


> im sure jesus didnt volunteer to be a martyr either .. whats done is done we have to respond the best way we can

Click to collapse



Nice one Soulja


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Umm.... Noo  Want to explain?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Soulja

Click to collapse



Martyr:

 1. A person who is killed because of their religiousor other beliefs saints, martyrs, and witnesses to the faith

2. A person who displays or exaggerates their discomfort or distress in order to obtain sympathy or admiration she wanted to play the martyr 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Martyr:
> 
> 1. A person who is killed because of their religiousor other beliefs saints, martyrs, and witnesses to the faith
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhhhhh I see now....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a question to soulja:
How could such an enlightened person be found in kwait?
I mean you're one of a million (no homo)

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh I see now....

Click to collapse



He doesn't want that. So what you're doing, you shouldn't.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He doesn't want that. So what you're doing, you shouldn't.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I like it simples anyway  I get mistaken for a noob


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just a question to soulja:
> How could such an enlightened person be found in kwait?
> I mean you're one of a million (no homo)
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Sarcasm? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like it simples anyway  I get mistaken for a noob

Click to collapse



You are. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 28, 2011)

perfeclty fits in 1st definition


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just a question to soulja:
> How could such an enlightened person be found in kwait?
> I mean you're one of a million (no homo)
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



lol do you hate arabs or just find them dumb


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



No, for realz

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> lol do you hate arabs or just find them dumb

Click to collapse



Both xD

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You are.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



 Well I get mistaken for a newbie then  Next they see my join date, and realise I'm a senior


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, for realz
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I'm gonna cut you haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm gonna cut you haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Be my guest 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Be my guest
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



....I just did! Give it some time to get there haha It'll have to get past customs first. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Both xD
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



lol then I have good(or bad how you look at it) news , im not arab alltho I have a few friends from q8 they have a good heart and are kind and patient people ... I cant speak for the other countries altho ive had worse experiances with egyiptains and turks(they were prolly kids tho)

I myself reside in europ


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....I just did! Give it some time to get there haha It'll have to get past customs first.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Good luck with jordan customs, somethings never arrive here

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> lol then I have good(or bad how you look at it) news , im not arab alltho I have a few friends from q8 they have a good heart and are kind and patient people ... I cant speak for the other countries altho ive had worse experiances with egyiptains and turks(they were prolly kids tho)
> 
> I myself reside in europ

Click to collapse



Lol I knew it 
And it's a neutral news for me, yeah and arab treat you extra generous just because your not a native keep that in mind 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

Winning. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Winning. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Sakai thanks you. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Im staying blank


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im staying blank

Click to collapse



As long as you have the Mafia logo, you do what you wanna.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im staying blank

Click to collapse



I guess you still remember that girls are rare here 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Guys... I'm not sure weather I should.....


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> As long as you have the Mafia logo, you do what you wanna.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



stop acting an advocate for our lord

we shall keep him pleased this way


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys... I'm not sure weather I should.....

Click to collapse



What? Are you really not high? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What? Are you really not high?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Lmao! Yes guys is too late for me to be


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> stop acting an advocate for our lord
> 
> we shall keep him pleased this way

Click to collapse



Raptor Jesus? 

Nah, not our lord; our friend 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! Yes guys is too late for me to be

Click to collapse



If you add our ducking sig you can be cool haha Actually Maxey, are you drinking again? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you add our ducking sig you can be cool haha Actually Maxey, are you drinking again?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Me thinks he is

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What? Are you really not high?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I don't think people who are really high know that they are high 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! Yes guys is too late for me to be

Click to collapse



Just noticed: you are 200 posts over twitch... 

Anyway, is it just me or does anyone else not make any sense out of maxs posts?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you add our ducking sig you can be cool haha Actually Maxey, are you drinking again?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Hahaha, No but I wish I was


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just noticed: you are 200 posts over twitch...
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I'll get there. Don't you worry. 

Count:199

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, No but I wish I was

Click to collapse



It's not healthy to acquire a drug dependency at such a young age Maxey.

Count:199  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll get there. Don't you worry.
> 
> Count:199
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



 Why try


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why try

Click to collapse



Because I can  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just noticed: you are 200 posts over twitch...
> 
> Anyway, is it just me or does anyone else not make any sense out of maxs posts?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



what happens if you deny xda su permission? does it not work? i just saw it in your sig and i loled


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Lmao! Made me lol, Although was there a hidden relevance/meaning im missing, or purley for the lulz  


M_T_M said:


> A little old lady answered a knock on the door one day, only to be confronted by a well-dressed young man carrying a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> "Good morning," said the young man. "If I could take a couple minutes of your time, I would like to demonstrate the very latest in high-powered vacuum cleaners."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! Made me lol, Although was there a hidden relevance/meaning im missing, or purley for the lulz
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or he's the old lady 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Haha , Yeah, or that





husam666 said:


> Or he's the old lady
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



You're 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Also... That pic is awesome


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Only at night and while no one watches me
> 
> Quick question....HOW DO YOU TURN CAPS OFF?

Click to collapse



Not again

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Max, enough of this minimalist bullshit! I want lemons and long signatures 

@watt9493 What's so awesome about having 420 posts? I really don't see it


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Max, enough of this minimalist bullshit! I want lemons and long signatures

Click to collapse



If you want lemons so bad, why don't you just watch lemon party?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Lmao x2  Tommorow perhaps  My PC is off and I'm too lazy


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao x2  Tommorow perhaps  My PC is off and I'm too lazy

Click to collapse



Pssst.. I think he's watching and looping it 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

how does one view what posts they were thanked for? i just realized i have 5!!! 

idavid, dont post again. awesome post count :b


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> how does one view what posts they were thanked for? i just realized i have 5!!!
> 
> idavid, dont post again. awesome post count

Click to collapse



Go to your profile, select statistics, view thanked posts 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Go to your profile, select statistics, view thanked posts
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



idk wether to thank you or not. 69 is pretty awesome


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> idk wether to thank you or not. 69 is pretty awesome

Click to collapse



Lol
Do whatever you like 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol
> Do whatever you like
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I chose not to. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

Death of ot. 805 pm eastern standard time

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

Its empty in here.  i miss sakai.....

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey yo 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

Otto says hi

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Weiner dog! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Max, enough of this minimalist bullshit! I want lemons and long signatures
> 
> @watt9493 What's so awesome about having 420 posts? I really don't see it

Click to collapse



420 is the stoner national weed smoking day (Like every day isn't?) Haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Weiner dog!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Only gods noisest creation

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Only gods noisest creation
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Nah that's the chihuahua I have! I hate it! 







-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah that's the chihuahua I have! I hate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Something about those dogs makes me wanna kick the piss outta them. What setcpu advanced settings are you running? Ik what they all mean. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Something about those dogs makes me wanna kick the piss outta them. What setcpu advanced settings are you running? Ik what they all mean. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Yeah but he can also be cute 






I don't tweak my settings on setcpu all like that. 

So you have figured out what it all means? I didn't get everything but so can I knows? Haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but he can also be cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sampling rate- how often the cpu checks itself and sees if it needs to adjust frequency based on load.
Up threshold- how much of a certain cpu state must be used before jumping to the next frequency
Powersave bias- biases the govenor to lower frequenceys the higher its set (big battery saver, also causes lag)

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sampling rate- how often the cpu checks itself and sees if it needs to adjust frequency based on load.
> Up threshold- how much of a certain cpu state must be used before jumping to the next frequency
> Powersave bias- biases the govenor to lower frequenceys the higher its set (big battery saver, also causes lag)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



So what is your setup? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So what is your setup?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



45000,93,140.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 45000,93,140.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Your power bias is 140? Why? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Your power bias is 140? Why?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Cause i <3 battery life! Off the charger for an hour and -4 % on xda and interwebz whole time with the screen 25% brightness. ;D

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause i <3 battery life! Off the charger for an hour and -4 % on xda and interwebz whole time with the screen 25% brightness. ;D
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Didn't it lag? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Didn't it lag?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Not that much. You set it to 1000, good luck. Youll sit at lowest your mhz all day. :b beleive me, i tried.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not that much. You set it to 1000, good luck. Youll sit at lowest your mhz all day. :b beleive me, i tried.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



So what would be the best recommendation for speed and battery? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So what would be the best recommendation for speed and battery?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I dont know about your nexus. WRITE DOWN WHAT IS THERE NOW. Do not forget the stock settings. Start at like 90 for power save and see how that treats you. All phones are different. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I dont know about your nexus. WRITE DOWN WHAT IS THERE NOW. Do not forget the stock settings. Start at like 90 for power save and see how that treats you. All phones are different. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



4000, 95, 0. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 4000, 95, 0.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Same as it is on my friends HTC aria!!! And mine!! :O

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Same as it is on my friends HTC aria!!! And mine!! :O
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



....I'm pretty sure that's default for any of them. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....I'm pretty sure that's default for any of them.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Ill have to see. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

Night all who are thread creepin, and good morning to all who will soon be awake. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night all who are thread creepin, and good morning to all who will soon be awake. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Goodnight watt 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Goodnight watt
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Night twitchey 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

C'mon guys, I ain't dead yet. I just need to reset my email addresses properly, and I'll be back at full force


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> C'mon guys, I ain't dead yet. I just need to reset my email addresses properly, and I'll be back at full force

Click to collapse



You mean you are not leaving?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You mean you are not leaving?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Can't...

I miss you guys too much 

Just that... I won't be as "active" as I was previously... I do feel kinda jaded, though.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Can't...
> 
> I miss you guys too much
> 
> Just that... I won't be as "active" as I was previously... I do feel kinda jaded, though.

Click to collapse



YAAYYYY!  Haha 'Morning


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Can't...
> 
> I miss you guys too much
> 
> Just that... I won't be as "active" as I was previously... I do feel kinda jaded, though.

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're back!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

'Afternoon

Guess what I'm watching max, no peeking 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon
> 
> Guess what I'm watching max, no peeking
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Maxey's Mom? 

Hi! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

lmao! Umm... Wedding?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Screw that wedding 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Screw that wedding
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



haha  Yeah... We've got a day off though, SO it's all good


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope top gear 
But now its over and all the channels are brodcasting the wedding 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha  Yeah... We've got a day off though, SO it's all good

Click to collapse



Haha xD Gives you more time to get drunk? Maxey, we need to talk about your alcoholism 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha xD Gives you more time to get drunk? Maxey, we need to talk about your alcoholism
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



lmao! 


Also @HUsam Yeah  I know


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao!
> 
> 
> Also @HUsam Yeah  I know

Click to collapse



Lol
Too much liminess to handle 
@dev another all nighter?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol
> Too much liminess to handle
> @dev another all nighter?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Nah I fell asleep for the entire day when I got home  I had nothing important to do this time haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah I fell asleep for the entire day when I got home  I had nothing important to do this time haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



lol  Also is it not like 6am there?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Also is it not like 6am there?

Click to collapse



Word, I have school haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> World <-- FIXED, I have school haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Dictation FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Word, I have school haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Ah... Wait... What time does school strt then


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah... Wait... What time does school strt then

Click to collapse



7:55  It takes 30 minutes to take my bus to school.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 7:55  It takes 30 minutes to take my bus to school.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Ahhhh Okay, That's a random time  We got half 8


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhhh Okay, That's a random time  We got half 8

Click to collapse



Screw your school! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Screw your school!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



If I were a year younger I would've said that I can feel your pain 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

hahaha  10......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Twitch, About my 'drinking' We have a room full or drunk people downstairs and 2 fridges full of alahol to drink all for today, You can't really blame me


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

Watch this. Seriously. Same lyrics, same melody, but different producer, vocalist and musician. 


p/s: I'm back. High fives when I set up my "plan"


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey sakai

@max: the newly wedded couple are comming to jordan for honeymoon 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watch this. Seriously. Same lyrics, same melody, but different producer, vocalist and musician.
> 
> 
> p/s: I'm back. High fives when I set up my "plan"

Click to collapse



She's Fit!!  Also... Yeah, Better than the original, although the part where it says gotta have my cereal makes me cringe almost still   Also *Hihgfive* Whats your plan?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey sakai
> 
> @max: the newly wedded couple are comming to jordan for honeymoon
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



They are


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watch this. Seriously. Same lyrics, same melody, but different producer, vocalist and musician.
> 
> 
> p/s: I'm back. High fives when I set up my "plan"

Click to collapse



OMG!!!!!!!! THIS SONG CAN BE ACTUALLY GOOD!!!!  
EDIT: I meant to say ''not suck'', but this is ok too


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They are

Click to collapse



Yeah

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hus. He's back . Time 2 change thread title

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Awesome  Also.. I don't even think they're married yet


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hus. He's back . Time 2 change thread title
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Any ideas? 
@max when they are they will 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Any ideas?
> @max when they are they will
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTUwqxHpXMY


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol 

Sry

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't see anything


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I can't see anything

Click to collapse



Sry about that can't find the screenshot 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

I killed Off-topic


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Look at the picture


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Look at the picture

Click to collapse



Morning Dave.  off topic will never die!

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Ehh I killed Off-topic for 3 minutes then  Morning


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ehh I killed Off-topic for 3 minutes then  Morning

Click to collapse



Whats up buddy? I hear one more thing about this bloody wedding, im gonna explode.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey watt 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey watt
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Whats up hus

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up hus
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Nothing much, anything witcha?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nothing much, anything witcha?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Out at ihop when i should be in school. XD

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up buddy? I hear one more thing about this bloody wedding, im gonna explode.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Omg you won't believe what happened! When they got married, they... Nah jk  I'm tired of this too. Otherwise nothing much is happening. How are you? 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Out at ihop when i should be in school. XD
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Don't be a fool, drop out of school 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Omg you won't believe what happened! When they got married, they... Nah jk  I'm tired of this too. Otherwise nothing much is happening.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Lol

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Im frickon pised lmao

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im frickon pised lmao
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You really have to stop drinking 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Omg you won't believe what happened! When they got married, they... Nah jk  I'm tired of this too. Otherwise nothing much is happening. How are you?
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



I'm good. Hows that x1 treating you? :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im frickon pised lmao
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maxie you gotta stop drinking!

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Don't be a fool, drop out of school
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Im almost done, THEN i can slack off. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im almost done, THEN i can slack off.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



You think you do

Jk 

You have to change your xda app sig, sakai is back

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm good. Hows that x1 treating you? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



On Android: I get SOD quite often, a lot of force closes, crashes, it has no Android Market,...
On WinMo: Laggy, I can't overclock it because the overclocking app crashes, takes forever to boot,...
Hardware: Slow CPU, too little RAM, too small screen, keyboard is barely working, it's very damaged (check the ''Answer a question, then ask one!'' thread), screen is strached,...
Yeah  How is your Droid Incredible treating you? 
EDIT: Aaaaaaaaaaaaand I had another SOD right now  I NEED A NEW PHONE!!!! I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> On Android: I get SOD quite often, a lot of force closes, crashes, it has no Android Market,...
> On WinMo: Laggy, I can't overclock it because the overclocking app crashes, takes forever to boot,...
> Hardware: Slow CPU, too little RAM, too small screen, keyboard is barely working, it's very damaged (check the ''Answer a question, then ask one!'' thread), screen is strached,...
> Yeah  How is your Droid Incredible treating you?
> EDIT: Aaaaaaaaaaaaand I had another SOD right now  I NEED A NEW PHONE!!!! I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE!!!!

Click to collapse



I feel bad for ya. My battery dies fast, but thats about it

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> On Android: I get SOD quite often, a lot of force closes, crashes, it has no Android Market,...
> On WinMo: Laggy, I can't overclock it because the overclocking app crashes, takes forever to boot,...
> Hardware: Slow CPU, too little RAM, too small screen, keyboard is barely working, it's very damaged (check the ''Answer a question, then ask one!'' thread), screen is strached,...
> Yeah  How is your Droid Incredible treating you?
> EDIT: Aaaaaaaaaaaaand I had another SOD right now  I NEED A NEW PHONE!!!! I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE!!!!

Click to collapse



Thx to our good team of developers, our tp2s no longer have sods anymore (not to me at least )

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You think you do
> 
> Jk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ik. And not untill all the crap with the mods is settled

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

What is the price of a gallon of gas in your guys countries? Name the place, price and standard volume. America, $4.00 a gallon :0

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What is the price of a gallon of gas in your guys countries? Name the place, price and standard volume. America, $4.00 a gallon :0
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Don't have a car, don't care about prices 
And we don't use gallons we have litres 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

watt, you've gotta change your xda app sig, bro... totally not cool if I'm seen around with that sig 

I'd have to be a zombie....


And the plan is... to reach 8,008 post for all of us, then starting a new account, just for the epic lulz.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> watt, you've gotta change your xda app sig, bro... totally not cool if I'm seen around with that sig
> 
> I'd have to be a zombie....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But, but,... Then I won't be able to say: ''IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!''


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But, but,... Then I won't be able to say: ''IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!''

Click to collapse



Hmm... what would you prefer, 8008 or a lame meme? I already chose mine. And the REAL plan will be revealed soon enough.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> watt, you've gotta change your xda app sig, bro... totally not cool if I'm seen around with that sig
> 
> I'd have to be a zombie....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looool @ the pic

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> watt, you've gotta change your xda app sig, bro... totally not cool if I'm seen around with that sig
> 
> I'd have to be a zombie....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can we start our own forum? :b troll forum or something?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can we start our own forum? :b troll forum or something?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



It will be real boring, no noobs to troll, no mods to tick off no forums on topic...

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

That would be beside the point. To do what we need to do, we need leverage.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What is the price of a gallon of gas in your guys countries? Name the place, price and standard volume. America, $4.00 a gallon :0
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



We measure it in litres here  For Diesel it's 1.27€/l


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That would be beside the point. To do what we need to do, we need leverage.

Click to collapse



So someone here would have to become a mod? Or atleast get one of the mods in the mafia?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So someone here would have to become a mod? Or atleast get one of the mods in the mafia?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



They can't, they will be demoded 
But we have a lotta mods on our side

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So someone here would have to become a mod? Or atleast get one of the mods in the mafia?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Not quite as complicated as that. We might need to cough up 10 euros each though, and I envision us being completely reviled by everyone else


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice 

Very nice... 

Now if you all can play a smidgeon, then you would almost musicians


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nice
> 
> Very nice...
> 
> Now if you all can play a smidgeon, then you would almost musicians

Click to collapse



That's not me these are some friends of mine

That black and yellow epiphone belongs to my bro 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

This is not allowed I guess


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude lmao ive benn told im not alowed to drink nomore ****in hell ive ne5rver been so drunk

Click to collapse



Pretty obvious...

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to retire for the night. Work on Saturday because we need to do a stock take.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pretty obvious...
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I need to retire for the night. Work on Saturday because we need to do a stock take.

Click to collapse



Cya, excuse me too, I have to enjoy the concert 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pretty obvious...
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I need to retire for the night. Work on Saturday because we need to do a stock take.

Click to collapse



This is not allowed I guess


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude lmao ive benn told im not alowed to drink nomore ****in hell ive ne5rver been so drunk

Click to collapse



Lol you should drink a little more


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyobe know how to make wasps STAY AWAY!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

This is not allowed I guess


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

This is not allowed I guess


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

This is not allowed I guess


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dudes i luv you ina non homo way

Click to collapse



is it the alcohol talking maxie?


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dudes i luv you ina non homo way

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everybody. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

@Max 
Hahahaahahahaha this is such a win! EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hi  How are you?
BTW, Max is drunk lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

This is not allowed apparently

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I've threw up 3 times :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you still drunk? xD


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi  How are you?
> BTW, Max is drunk lol

Click to collapse



I'm ok, how are you doing? 
Maxey?  Really? Well as long as He is safe and not driving... Bottoms up I guess.
Hi Max. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I've threw up 3 times :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you ok Max? 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dudes i luv you ina non homo way

Click to collapse



We know son, we know.  You're such an alcoholic...we need to change that haha xD

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We know son, we know.  You're such an alcoholic...we need to change that haha xD
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Twitch! What's up? 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey guys

Click to collapse



 OHai.  

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Twitch! What's up?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse








I'm all excited about 2.3.4!! I can't wait till they have CM7 updated to it  I read they fixed the random reboot issue for some users. (Such as myself) 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey guys

Click to collapse



Hey Jimmay! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm ok, how are you doing?
> Maxey?  Really? Well as long as He is safe and not driving... Bottoms up I guess.
> Hi Max.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm fine  I have really important stuff in church tommorow  I won't post until Monday 

I think Max is not drunk anymore. But ask him


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm all excited about 2.3.4!! I can't wait till they have CM7 updated to it  I read they fixed the random reboot issue for some users. (Such as myself)
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Meeeeeee toooooooooo!
I joined #teamroot da other day! 
 You and JimJam are members too, no?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm fine  I have really important stuff in church tommorow  I won't post until Monday
> 
> I think Max is not drunk anymore. But ask him

Click to collapse



 
Cya monday then.

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm ok, how are you doing?
> Maxey?  Really? Well as long as He is safe and not driving... Bottoms up I guess.
> Hi Max.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He IS 14 though, he's probably a lightweight. Haha 

Edit: or maybe 15?

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meeeeeee toooooooooo!
> I joined #teamroot da other day!
> You and JimJam are members too, no?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! I am a member too.  First I was motivated by the awesome shirt then it looked really awesome altogether. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Haha, a whole bottle of champagne and like 10 bottles  





twitch153 said:


> He IS 14 though, he's probably a lightweight. Haha
> 
> Edit: or maybe 15?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, a whole bottle of champagne and like 10 bottles
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



10 bottles of what? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 10 bottles of what?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



A mix of vodka beer and cider

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah! I am a member too.  First I was motivated by the awesome shirt then it looked really awesome altogether.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I gotz a tweet from them after I joined (they called me the #firstladyofteamroot  so I guess I'm the first  (only?) chick to join. That was cool 
@Maxey why'd you drink so much?


Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Well IDK, maybe I'll still post. But probably not


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

I have no idea, we had 2 frisges full and mates rounf 





Babydoll25 said:


> I gotz a tweet from them after I joined (they called me the #firstladyofteamroot  so I guess I'm the first  (only?) chick to join. That was cool
> @Maxey why'd you drink so much?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I gotz a tweet from them after I joined (they called me the #firstladyofteamroot  so I guess I'm the first  (only?) chick to join. That was cool
> @Maxey why'd you drink so much?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! I got no tweets or cool titles 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have no idea, we had 2 frisges full and mates rounf
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well as long, as you, are ok. Just don't get too sick. (or is it too late for that?)
@iDavid when I don't log on for awhile I miss my mafia friends 
But, do what ya gotta do. 

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have no idea, we had 2 frisges full and mates rounf
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's how it all starts.... haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well IDK, maybe I'll still post. But probably not

Click to collapse



As long as you do what you gotta do 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Awesome! I got no tweets or cool titles
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Did you give them your twitter name?
Do you even use Twitter?
When I filled out the form Chad from XDATV followed me  (and I followed back of course)
(but as far as I know, I'm also the only chick in da Mafia)

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did you give them your twitter name?
> Do you even use Twitter?
> When I filled out the form Chad from XDATV followed me  (and I followed back of course)
> (but as far as I know, I'm also the only chick in da Mafia)
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah I don't have a twitter haha

@M_T_M that was horrible....you remind me of my chemistry teacher! Haha He has the WORST jokes ever! 



-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

The pain.        

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Alrighty then....how about this one?
> 
> A poor man was poaching lobster at a beach. A game warden, his first day on the job saw him and said:
> "I'm going to have to arrest you. Poaching is illegal."
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, that was funny! haha  Good one. 

I think that made the next few minutes of my life haha

@Maxey, then maybe you shouldn't drink so much, turd! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

Be back soon guys

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Alrighty then....how about this one?
> 
> A poor man was poaching lobster at a beach. A game warden, his first day on the job saw him and said:
> "I'm going to have to arrest you. Poaching is illegal."
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get it  Sorry


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Be back soon guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Okay! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't get it  Sorry

Click to collapse



He threw the lobster into the sea so the cop can't prove he was poaching 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

Is anyone, here planning on, going to the Big Android BBQ in Oct this year? (I know, it's, early but....)

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Is anyone, here planning on, going to the Big Android BBQ in Oct this year? (I know, it's, early but....)
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Not likely, where is it again? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Twitch, did changing the powersave bias help any?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitch, did changing the powersave bias help any?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



My battery is usually amazing but the powersave bias caused lag. I like snappy operation 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not likely, where is it again?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Texas. Houston? I think (I wanna go!) we should get a mafia group together (mafia + Sparky) and go!

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I is   2 1/2 hour drive for me

Click to collapse




Jealous I am!! 

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I is   2 1/2 hour drive for me

Click to collapse



My eta would be like 100x that haha I doubt I'll go. I lack the finances plus I'll be in college starting this August.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My eta would be like 100x that haha I doubt I'll go. I lack the finances plus I'll be in college starting this August.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Oh well. Which college Twitch?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh well. Which college Twitch?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



D'youville  It's a private college, our mascot is the Spartans! We kick people down wells! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Like you're not? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He threw the lobster into the sea so the cop can't prove he was poaching
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Oh lol I knew about that but I didn't know that was a joke  Well whatever


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Maybe...what's it to you?
> 
> Its Friday, Friday!!!   Bye peeps!! enjoy!!

Click to collapse



This song just killed half of my brain cells


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> D'youville  It's a private college, our mascot is the Spartans! We kick people down wells!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



 
Nice!


Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Maybe...what's it to you?
> 
> Its Friday, Friday!!!   Bye peeps!! enjoy!!

Click to collapse



I hate that song! Don't you dare kamikaze us! Dx

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Did you go to college babydoll? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you go to college babydoll?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Kind of. I have two, and half years of credits.
I went to a boarding school at twelve, finished high school by fourteen and by the time I was sixteen and a half, I had those credits. (they had college professors come, to campus) I forgot how many I have though....
Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Kind of. I have two, and half years of credits.
> I went to a boarding school at twelve, finished high school by fourteen and by the time I was sixteen and a half, I had those credits. (they had college professors come, to campus) I forgot how many I have though....
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



That's an odd educational adventure.  What is wrong with your Nexus S? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's an odd educational adventure.  What is wrong with your Nexus S?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Yes. It. Was.
I had to wipe it cuz even though I had the right pin/password/pattern it wouldn't accept it. 
(luckily I back everything up)

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. It. Was.
> I had to wipe it cuz even though I had the right pin/password/pattern it wouldn't accept it.
> (luckily I back everything up)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gmail issues? You could just wipe that app and resign in. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Gmail issues? You could just wipe that app and resign in.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Wasn't GMail. It was the pattern lock, nothing worked 
Bad, bad phone!
Bad, bad GMail!
Ok End Rant/

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't GMail. It was the pattern lock, nothing worked
> Bad, bad phone!
> Bad, bad GMail!
> Ok End Rant/
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you taking your hospital medication? haha You seem loopy. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Are you taking your hospital medication? haha You seem loopy.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Yeah. That obvious?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. That obvious?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Kind of haha Don't worry it's fine 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Kind of haha Don't worry it's fine
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I have to take them for two weeks and keep a journal of my sleep patterns and water intake. Then I go back to see the Pain Management Specialist.... 
They make me feel fuzzy 
Hey, how's ur glasses? Do you like them? Do you, still get headaches?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have to take them for two weeks and keep a journal of my sleep patterns and water intake. Then I go back to see the Pain Management Specialist....
> They make me feel fuzzy
> Hey, how's ur glasses? Do you like them? Do you, still get headaches?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds fun  I like my glasses! I am afraid to get them ruined.  I don't get headaches anymore when I'm on the computer, it helps. But I have phantom glasses affect where I feel the glasses on my face even when I'm not even wearing them. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds fun  I like my glasses! I am afraid to get them ruined.  I don't get headaches anymore when I'm on the computer, it helps. But I have phantom glasses affect where I feel the glasses on my face even when I'm not even wearing them.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Have you ever poked yourself in the eye pushing your "phantom" glasses back on the bridge of your nose?
(sparky did that when He used to wear glasses. We have the same prescription so I just gave him some of my disposable contacts)

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have you ever poked yourself in the eye pushing your "phantom" glasses back on the bridge of your nose?
> (sparky did that when He used to wear glasses. We have the same prescription so I just gave him some of my disposable contacts)
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



No I usually just push the bridge of my nose 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No I usually just push the bridge of my nose
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



That's kinda funny. 

Sorry. 

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's kinda funny.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it is haha  It's okay. My head hurts a lot.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

Like my new layout? 



























-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 30, 2011)

It's nice. Can please someone explain me this?









[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It's nice. Can please someone explain me this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It means you should probably uninstall and install a different one possibly from the market? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Like my new layout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like it. Alot!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It's nice. Can please someone explain me this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is very strange. I have no clue....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like it. Alot!

Click to collapse



Hi babydoll! Like it? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

Guess whos baaaaaaack!!!!  

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi babydoll! Like it?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and loooooooooootttsssss!
(yes. very much!!!)
Hi Twitch. Sparky is still working and I feel.... floaty 
(this medicine is nuts)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and loooooooooootttsssss!
> (yes. very much!!!)
> Hi Twitch. Sparky is still working and I feel.... floaty
> (this medicine is nuts)

Click to collapse



Stay away from roads and heavy machenery

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and loooooooooootttsssss!
> (yes. very much!!!)
> Hi Twitch. Sparky is still working and I feel.... floaty
> (this medicine is nuts)

Click to collapse



That is so heavy stuff huh babydoll? O.O Watt's back? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That is so heavy stuff huh babydoll? O.O Watt's back?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Maybe 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Maybe
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Then maybe I'm gonna ask ya, what do you think of the new layout? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then maybe I'm gonna ask ya, what do you think of the new layout?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Too much stuffs for me, i like 3 screens, but tis nice twitchey
Edit: is that your phone tempature resting!?!?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Too much stuffs for me, i like 3 screens, but tis nice twitchey
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



What is up with everyone and the three screens?! Dx

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What is up with everyone and the three screens?! Dx
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Its easier. Ive had it tge same way for almost a year. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

This is today's screen...
And I am not leaving my couch...
Unless I goto the kitchen. 


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That is so heavy stuff huh babydoll? O.O Watt's back?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



It's really strong. I used a pill splitter to take half and I still feel like I'm floating.... 
Hi Watt.

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ma current :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

This is today's screen...
And I am not leaving my couch...
Unless I goto the kitchen. 

 (It didn't upload the other screen) : mad:
Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ma current :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



That is very cool.
Oooooooooh, I want dat wallpaper.
Did u see mine?
And Twitch, whaddya think of mine?
Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That is very cool.
> Oooooooooh, I want dat wallpaper.
> Did u see mine?
> And Twitch, whaddya think of mine?
> ...

Click to collapse



I like teh text icons, and give me a sec on the wallpaper. Theres a link somewheres
Edit: chere chu go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=707686

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ma current :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



proof some people shouldnt "customize" their phones


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> This is today's screen...
> And I am not leaving my couch...
> Unless I goto the kitchen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's nice  Very minimalistic. I like the moon background.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> proof some people shouldnt "customize" their phones

Click to collapse



What you mean?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> proof some people shouldnt "customize" their phones

Click to collapse



Where's your's? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess hes not answering

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

Trolls be trolls haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Trolls be trolls haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Si

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Si
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Dude, my head hurts so much 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dude, my head hurts so much
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Thats not fun, story of my life though.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thats not fun, story of my life though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I feel sick. I think I'm gonna head to sleep. Goodnight dude. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I feel sick. I think I'm gonna head to sleep. Goodnight dude.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Night Twitch. Feel better.
I'll float around  and see you tomorrow maybe...

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I feel sick. I think I'm gonna head to sleep. Goodnight dude.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Night

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

So whats so wrong with my setup? Can anyone elaborate?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So whats so wrong with my setup? Can anyone elaborate?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



There's nothing wrong with it. Don't worry about it.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There's nothing wrong with it. Don't worry about it.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Wow, your back already? What happened to being sick?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There's nothing wrong with it. Don't worry about it.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Me thought you was sleep?!?!? 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So whats so wrong with my setup? Can anyone elaborate?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Nothing is wrong with it. Soulja believes it is his job to make negative comments about and too everyone. Proper response is  

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> There's nothing wrong with it. Don't worry about it.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Awake already?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nothing is wrong with it. Soulja believes it is his job to make negative comments about and too everyone. Proper response is
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



:b whats wrong with your nexus s?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awake already?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



No, I just felt the need to say that. I'm just gonna head back to sleep now haha Night.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where's your's?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

'Morning everyone!  And what a wonderfull morning this is, Headache, tummyache and three infractriions


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

And I think a Chipped tooth


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome! Great start to the weekend


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Awesome! Great start to the weekend

Click to collapse



Hahahaha  Very good  

Oh... And looking through the pics on my phone... I've found out I broke my chair too, And the light....  xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahaha  Very good
> 
> Oh... And looking through the pics on my phone... I've found out I broke my chair too, And the light....  xD

Click to collapse



Gosh... imagine what's in your best friend's phone and you'll understand why we have "Mutually Assured Destruction"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gosh... imagine what's in your best friend's phone and you'll understand why we have "Mutually Assured Destruction"

Click to collapse



lmao! 


Dude... I'm so going in someones pool later 


Edit: 5555


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

I tought u broke up with adriana? 





twitch153 said:


> Like my new layout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

I want another motorola defy. :/ i miss my old one

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I want another motorola defy. :/ i miss my old one
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



You had a Defy?  What you got now?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You had a Defy?  What you got now?

Click to collapse



Droid incredible (nexus one but cdma) :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Droid incredible (nexus one but cdma) :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



They aren't the same haha There are a few differences that I'm too tired to list haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They aren't the same haha There are a few differences that I'm too tired to list haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Same processor and stuffs :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Same processor and stuffs :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



But no multi color trackball  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> But no multi color trackball
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I haz optical track ball :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haz optical track ball :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



But can it change colors?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> But can it change colors?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No. Do you has one mr samsung phone with no updates? 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. Do you has one mr samsung phone with no updates?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I don't  But I had a Nexus One, I ended up selling it for prom money. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. Do you has one mr samsung phone with no updates?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



No updates? Im on gingerbread my good friend  and as a matter of fact 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No updates? Im on gingerbread my good friend  and as a matter of fact
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



From samsung?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> From samsung?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Cm7 and from samsung gingerbread leak  now wat... t.c.p 1 watt 0 XD 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

Twitchy! !!! LD

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

man..... my hdd is done for..


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

What happened to your hdd? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Cm7 and from samsung gingerbread leak  now wat... t.c.p 1 watt 0 XD
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I can have that or OMFGB 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I can have that or OMFGB
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Omfgb? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Twitchy! !!! LD
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I see you has playstation 3. I do too. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I see you has playstation 3. I do too. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Haha you both has hacks 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What happened to your hdd?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



i left it transferring some data ( 264 GB's) went to the store, when i came back my drive cant be detected, says it need to reformat, so i try to reformat it and my computer gets blue screen of death ( i no wtf? ) and yea, stupid windows 8


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha you both has hacks
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



si  i haz jtag to


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i left it transferring some data ( 264 GB's) went to the store, when i came back my drive cant be detected, says it need to reformat, so i try to reformat it and my computer gets blue screen of death ( i no wtf? ) and yea, stupid windows 8

Click to collapse



Well you shouldn't ever try and try transfer that much data at once  Plus you were using a beta OS system, go figure haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






my babies


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well you shouldn't ever try and try transfer that much data at once  Plus you were using a beta OS system, go figure haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



ima protest win 8


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> ima protest win 8

Click to collapse



Why? It's beta! Expect bugs like that haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

so.....ummmm......(doesnt know what to say ) good thing i haz backup drives 
2 500's a 320, and 250 , but still...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Omfgb?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Oh my fu$%&/ gingerbread

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> so.....ummmm......(doesnt know what to say ) good thing i haz backup drives
> 2 500's a 320, and 250 , but still...

Click to collapse



You know you could easily take another hard drive and format the one you used by setting it as a slave drive. 

@Watt, is that what you have? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know you could easily take another hard drive and format the one you used by setting it as a slave drive.
> 
> @Watt, is that what you have?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



No. Im running stock rooted froyo.  -__-

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know you could easily take another hard drive and format the one you used by setting it as a slave drive.
> 
> @Watt, is that what you have?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



yea but those are my backups... also that was my stupid xbox hdd... i had all my games their...  

@Watt u has sgs?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> yea but those are my backups... also that was my stupid xbox hdd... i had all my games their...
> 
> @Watt u has sgs?

Click to collapse



No i only have droid incredible.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. Im running stock rooted froyo.  -__-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Why not upgrade? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why not upgrade?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



+1 froyo is so outdated.....get miui, or cm7...................................


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

I dont feel like loosing all my dataz and it works for me. I dont NEED bleeding edge. Ill wait til vzw pushes GB out, root it, then flash a cfs kernal to go with it.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> +1 froyo is so outdated.....get miui, or cm7...................................

Click to collapse



Miui pisses me off  i hate iphone/iphone look alikes. And cm7 doesbt really peak my interest. Probably OMFGB if i do decide to flash.....

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Miui pisses me off  i hate iphone/iphone look alikes. And cm7 doesbt really peak my interest. Probably OMFGB if i do decide to flash.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Then flash OMFGB.  You can always back up every single bit of data easily.

Edit: I hate MIUI too. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then flash OMFGB.  You can always back up every single bit of data easily.
> 
> Edit: I hate MIUI too.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



It takes too much time that i dont has. :b i did that with my defy but i never backed anything up. I had ORD. :b never again

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It takes too much time that i dont has. :b i did that with my defy but i never backed anything up. I had ORD. :b never again
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



That's a disappointment son.  Haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's a disappointment son.  Haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I dont want that anxiety of waiting for a new release. XD You know what i mean. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I dont want that anxiety of waiting for a new release. XD You know what i mean. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, but still.... Disappointment. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey twitch did yo read my post about last night like 5 pages ago 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey twitch did yo read my post about last night like 5 pages ago
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah haha You chipped yo tooth  Genius! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha xD Gracias, You told me I would too  Also. 3 infractions  


twitch153 said:


> Yeah haha You chipped yo tooth  Genius!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD Gracias, You told me I would too  Also. 3 infractions
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



y u haz infraction


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Swearing I think  But lets just searc OT alone for F*ck, we get 3 pages full , Time to start reporting  


T.C.P said:


> y u haz infraction

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 30, 2011)

haha lets just search this person's post and he/she will be banned in no time  *CLICK ME*


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD Gracias, You told me I would too  Also. 3 infractions
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That I did, that's why you don't get sh!t faced


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmao! Whos is it? I cant see on phone lol, Im guessing Dan though 


T.C.P said:


> haha lets just search this person's post and he/she will be banned in no time  *CLICK ME*

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

HAhaha so it is, Im more Pissed about my chair though 


twitch153 said:


> That I did, that's why you don't get sh!t faced

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> HAhaha so it is, Im more Pissed about my chair though
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What did you do to it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Im not too sure  But its broke, and the light, I shot that withh a BB gun though and it like exploded (I have a powerfulll bb gun )  


twitch153 said:


> What did you do to it?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What did you do to it?

Click to collapse



He probably raped it.

Guys, I have slept from 3pm yesterday afternoon til now (5am)

O.M.G.

14 hours!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

I did not 


sakai4eva said:


> He probably raped it.
> 
> Guys, I have slept from 3pm yesterday afternoon til now (5am)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He probably raped it.
> 
> Guys, I have slept from 3pm yesterday afternoon til now (5am)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao you're as bad as me  

@Maxey, I will never drink with you haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did not
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gotta ask your "freinds" at the time, what did you do, and most importantly, do they have proof?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahaha lmao! XD I shall 


@Twitch Ohhh 


sakai4eva said:


> Gotta ask your "freinds" at the time, what did you do, and most importantly, do they have proof?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha lmao! XD I shall
> 
> 
> @Twitch Ohhh
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't want you to shoot me with your BB Gun haha By the way, how would it even happen? 

Also, your new handle should be Chippy  Cause o' that chipped tooth lmao


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha I wouldnt, but I dnaa... I just shot it  Pics toommorow lulz





twitch153 said:


> I wouldn't want you to shoot me with your BB Gun haha By the way, how would it even happen?
> 
> Also, your new handle should be Chippy  Cause o' that chipped tooth lmao

Click to collapse




Hahahaha sure 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha I wouldnt, but I dnaa... I just shot it  Pics toommorow lulz
> 
> 
> Hahahaha sure
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait, you shot your lightbulb?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Umm like thus glass thing round the edge 


twitch153 said:


> Wait, you shot your lightbulb?!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Umm like thus glass thing round the edge
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



..........-_______-" Ugh.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

??? Huh?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ??? Huh?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're grounded from drinking haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

.....Mum?  Lulz 


twitch153 said:


> You're grounded from drinking haha

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> .....Mum?  Lulz
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you not remember that I was your Mum? 

How old are you though Maxey?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you not remember that I was your Mum?
> 
> How old are you though Maxey?

Click to collapse



Old enough to drink, I hope?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Old enough to drink, I hope?

Click to collapse



Nah he's like a few years younger than me


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah he's like a few years younger than me

Click to collapse



Somebody better start taking pictures, I guess. Evidence and whatnot


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Somebody better start taking pictures, I guess. Evidence and whatnot

Click to collapse



We're gonna take him to jail?!  Fun lmao


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmao, Private property = legal xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao, Private property = legal xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Underage drinking = Illegal?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Underage drinking on private property = legal   Althoguhh some of it was in the street 	


twitch153 said:


> Underage drinking = Illegal?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Underage drinking on private property = legal   Althoguhh some of it was in the street
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then it's still illegal haha


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then it's still illegal haha

Click to collapse



Yep. :b pics!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yep. :b pics!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Yo watt what's up? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yo watt what's up?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Just got done work still hangin around here though. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

Hai 

10 char


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



Whats up bd

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

How do i get all my songs in power amp to look like this? 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How do i get all my songs in power amp to look like this?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I like that widget...plus that song is also equally awesome 

But...I have no clue.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like that widget...plus that song is also equally awesome
> 
> But...I have no clue.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Thats the only song. And its in the player too

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

I'm in da mafia thread... la la la la...


(I really hope these next two weeks go by fast... this hospital medicine is making me cwazy!)


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm in da mafia thread... la la la la...
> 
> 
> (I really hope these next two weeks go by fast... this hospital medicine is making me cwazy!)

Click to collapse



You are getting nuts. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You are getting nuts. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I have news for you, I passed "nuts" a looong time ago.
I tried taking half a pill at a time but, my headaches came back so I had to go back to taking  a whole pill...


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm in da mafia thread... la la la la...
> 
> 
> (I really hope these next two weeks go by fast... this hospital medicine is making me cwazy!)

Click to collapse



Basically I was going into the cemetery one day and the cops showed up and they asked me what I was doing and I told them I was taking a shortcut and they told me to be careful because there have been reports of Satanic sacrifices in that graveyard 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have news for you, I passed "nuts" a looong time ago.
> I tried taking half a pill at a time but, my headaches came back so I had to go back to taking  a whole pill...

Click to collapse



Thats not good..... i want my motorola kb back.... brb

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Basically I was going into the cemetery one day and the cops showed up and they asked me what I was doing and I told them I was taking a shortcut and they told me to be careful because there have been reports of Satanic sacrifices in that graveyard
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



See... I WAS right! YOU should BE SCARED. Heck, I'm scared and I live in NJ (Hi neighbor!)


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> See... I WAS right! YOU should BE SCARED. Heck, I'm scared and I live in NJ (Hi neighbor!)

Click to collapse



Hi neghibors!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi neghibors!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Me, you, and Babydoll are xda neighbors! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

I think I'm gonna steal Sparky's french bread pizza... He won't be back 'til morning.


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me, you, and Babydoll are xda neighbors!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Tri state area right here

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> See... I WAS right! YOU should BE SCARED. Heck, I'm scared and I live in NJ (Hi neighbor!)

Click to collapse



Yeah it was pretty creepy haha I was just all....

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah it was pretty creepy haha I was just all....
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Thats why i carry a knife. :b 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thats why i carry a knife. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Weird, me too. I carry a pocket knife in my bookbag at all times 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tri state area right here
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Awesome! PA, NY and NJ in da house!
My doctor (my primary) is in Hershey PA...


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Weird, me too. I carry a pocket knife in my bookbag at all times
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Carry that sh!t in my pocket. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awesome! PA, NY and NJ in da house!
> My doctor (my primary) is in Hershey PA...

Click to collapse



Hershey is awesome!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Weird, me too. I carry a pocket knife in my bookbag at all times
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I has Pipsqueak to protect me.


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hershey is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I like how the streetlamps are shaped like hershey's kisses.
AND how everywhere it smells like chocolate!!!!!
Hershey Medical Center is HUMONGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I get lost almost everytime I go


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like how the streetlamps are shaped like hershey's kisses.
> AND how everywhere it smells like chocolate!!!!!
> Hershey Medical Center is HUMONGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I get lost almost everytime I go

Click to collapse



That happens to me all the time at CHOP. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 1, 2011)

babydoll25 said:


> i like how the streetlamps are shaped like hershey's kisses.:d
> and how everywhere it smells like chocolate!!!!!:d
> hershey medical center is humongous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I get lost almost everytime i go

Click to collapse



whoah!!!!!!!! Chocolate scented air?!?!?!?!


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That happens to me all the time at CHOP. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ummm....and CHOP would be?


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> whoah!!!!!!!! Chocolate scented air?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Yeah! I've never been to Hershey Park though 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm....and CHOP would be?

Click to collapse



Childrens hospital of philadelphia.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi neghibors!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



 Hi.
 (my pizza is almost ready!  )


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah! I've never been to Hershey Park though
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I have!!!!! :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have!!!!! :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



You suck haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm....and CHOP would be?

Click to collapse



Oooooh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You suck haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



:b i hate ingrown toenails!!!!! >:[

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have!!!!! :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Me tooooooooo!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> :b i hate ingrown toenails!!!!! >:[
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Me too  They piss me off haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> :b i hate ingrown toenails!!!!! >:[
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Cut a little v in the middle of the top of the offending toenail. It will naturally grow the ingrown part out.


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me too  They piss me off haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Im like bleeding profusley right now. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im like bleeding profusley right now. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



 What happened???


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What happened???

Click to collapse



Ingrown toenail. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

I don't get mine that often. It happens when you clip your nail too low.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't get mine that often. It happens when you clip your nail too low.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I get them wether i do or not. Its my curse. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ingrown toenail.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



That part I got. I was thinking you stabbed your toe with scissors or something
Sorry


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That part I got. I was thinking you stabbed your toe with scissors or something
> Sorry

Click to collapse



No. It just happens wgen i take em out. Bagels!?!?! Om nom nom nom!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. It just happens wgen i take em out. Bagels!?!?! Om nom nom nom!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Bagels? I like bagels. But if you are referring to my pizza, no it's Stouffer's french bread pizza (Deluxe)
I'm eating it now.


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bagels? I like bagels. But if you are referring to my pizza, no it's Stouffer's french bread pizza (Deluxe)
> I'm eating it now.

Click to collapse



I just had a toasted bagel wiff butter. We ran outta cream cheese D:

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just had a toasted bagel wiff butter. We ran outta cream cheese D:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I haz cream cheese.  I like cream cheese and raspberry jam XD. 
I' m trying to decide if I should (attempt to) wait up fer Sparky or throw in the towel and goto bed....
:0

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## T.C.P (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz cream cheese.  I like cream cheese and raspberry jam XD.
> I' m trying to decide if I should (attempt to) wait up fer Sparky or throw in the towel and goto bed....
> :0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends where's is he?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Depends where's is he?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Working, as usual.

I'd think, for guys, that it would be awesome if after a hard day's work, I come home and see my loving wife and a bottle of beer. I mean, work can be a thirsty thing after all, *wink wink*


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

'morning.... 'month....

May is here!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 'morning.... 'month....
> 
> May is here!!

Click to collapse



XD  Oh yeaahhH!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Morning guys

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

'Afternoon

Dude How do you like this, Lulz Dan needed a banner  For (our/his/a) rom  Lol... Name = epic


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon
> 
> Dude How do you like this, Lulz Dan needed a banner  For (our/his/a) rom  Lol... Name = epic

Click to collapse



Thats awesome. now if you knew how i could put streaming videos through my phone onto my ps3 that be even better. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thats awesome. now if you knew how i could put streaming videos through my phone onto my ps3 that be even better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



xD Haha  Thanks 

Um... USB?


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Haha  Thanks
> 
> Um... USB?

Click to collapse



Im trying. I haz to find where to go though. I tried bluetooth, wont even connect. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im trying. I haz to find where to go though. I tried bluetooth, wont even connect. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ahh... Pretty Sure USB works though


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh... Pretty Sure USB works though

Click to collapse



Where does i go???????? Imma ask T.C.P when hes on

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Where does i go???????? Imma ask T.C.P when hes on
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Movies.. I thought it found them automaticly


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Working, as usual.
> 
> I'd think, for guys, that it would be awesome if after a hard day's work, I come home and see my loving wife and a bottle of beer. I mean, work can be a thirsty thing after all, *wink wink*

Click to collapse



Sparky ALWAYS comes home to a hot home cooked meal. (He brings his own beer)  

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

What's up everybody? 

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up everybody?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Whats up Dr. Nick? :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Movies.. I thought it found them automaticly

Click to collapse



Not in my case -__-

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

> > Where does i go???????? Imma ask T.C.P when hes on
> >
> > Sent from my ADR6300
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up Dr. Nick? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Dr who?? =O

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dr who?? =O
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



It's from the simpsons  Like my Banner like a page back xD


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's from the simpsons  Like my Banner like a page back xD

Click to collapse



Yep. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

<---- Did I mention it works, and it's a boot animation Lulz xD


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> <---- Did I mention it works, and it's a boot animation Lulz xD

Click to collapse



I see nothing? Maybe a bad connection?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I see nothing? Maybe a bad connection?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Oh damn....  No idea


----------



## sakai4eva (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh damn....  No idea

Click to collapse



Just came back from Fast & Furious 5. Good show if you asked me


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just came back from Fast & Furious 5. Good show if you asked me

Click to collapse



I gotta see that

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just came back from Fast & Furious 5. Good show if you asked me

Click to collapse



Sweet  I wanna see


----------



## idavid_ (May 1, 2011)

All right guys, now tell me what happened, now!! 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> All right guys, now tell me what happened, now!!
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



No idea  Haha Not much, Me and dan are making a rom though


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Hey all 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea  Haha Not much, Me and dan are making a rom though

Click to collapse



What phones will it work with?



Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea  Haha Not much, Me and dan are making a rom though

Click to collapse



U makez for droid incredible???? I want CM11 full featured with 6g. :b 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey all
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Hey Ninja Nana? How goes it?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What phones will it work with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully not our phones 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What phones will it work with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Desire Z


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> U makez for droid incredible???? I want CM11 full featured with 6g. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



And the Nexuses (both of them) 
Please?
Edit: Nexii?
Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

What kind of rom is it? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Desire Z

Click to collapse



  no nexus? 

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> no nexus?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Yay!  lol jk

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And the Nexuses (both of them)
> Please?
> Edit: Nexii?
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



hahah  Umm.. It's Sense so might be tricky  Also we have a banner XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What kind of rom is it?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-[
> 
> Gingerbread sense with parts from sense 3.0

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yay!  lol jk
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You are bad! 

Sparky is as Sparky does
I fixed my NS!


----------



## idavid_ (May 1, 2011)

A ROM? From you and Dan? That'll be interesting. 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> twitch153 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of rom is it?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What kind of rom is it?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-[
> 
> Gingerbread sense with parts from sense 3.0

Click to collapse



Sounds nice, maybe you SHOULD challenge yourself and make it for the Nexus S. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> A ROM? From you and Dan? That'll be interesting.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Hahaha  10....


----------



## idavid_ (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  10....

Click to collapse



I mean, Dan?! Is it gonna spam XDA when I install it? 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  10....

Click to collapse



You two are making a ROM?
xD Good luck with that. (no sarcasm)


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> You two are making a ROM?
> xD Good luck with that. (no sarcasm)

Click to collapse



Why not the two of them?
Some of the best discoveries have come from unexpected  places.

Sparky is as Sparky does
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> You two are making a ROM?
> xD Good luck with that. (no sarcasm)

Click to collapse



XD






We have a troll bootscreen too


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why not the two of them?
> Some of the best discoveries have come from unexpected  places.
> 
> Sparky is as Sparky does
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Dan is a troll (Trust me, he trolled MoDaCo to death xD)
Then again, they might be awesome. I did wish them good luck.


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you built anything yet?


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Dan is a troll (Trust me, he trolled MoDaCo to death xD)
> Then again, they might be awesome. I did wish them good luck.

Click to collapse



   yes, you did. And so do I 

Sparky is as Sparky does
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Have you built anything yet?

Click to collapse



Yep  Final is uploading  380mb


----------



## idavid_ (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Dan is a troll (Trust me, he trolled MoDaCo to death xD)

Click to collapse



Really??? Give me a link!!! xD

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep  Final is uploading

Click to collapse



0_0 Wow. 
Is it AOSP based or Sense?


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Really??? Give me a link!!! xD
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



That's something I want to see too... good luck guys

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> 0_0 Wow.
> Is it AOSP based or Sense?

Click to collapse



Sense, like he said. 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> 0_0 Wow.
> Is it AOSP based or Sense?

Click to collapse



Sense... Gingerbread with some shiz from sense 3.0  And an awesome bootscreen by me lulz xD


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sense... Gingerbread with some shiz from sense 3.0  And an awesome bootscreen by me lulz xD

Click to collapse



Awesome sauce 
Who did most of the deving? You or Dan?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That's something I want to see too... good luck guys
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks  Also...


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

@Jamie Dan  Lol... I mostly did images and stuff haha


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks  Also...

Click to collapse



:')


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks  Also...

Click to collapse



I seez nothing


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks  Also...

Click to collapse



What is that pic? I can't see it 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I seez nothing
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Look harder. Their is a bloomin massive gif there.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

@jimjam lmao! Thanks  Also.. Yeah it's there might be you two are on phones


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

@Max, check twitter.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> @Max, check twitter.

Click to collapse



 Haha Awesome


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

Cya later guys... I'm gonna try to lie down. My head is hurting me again 

Sparky is as Sparky does
I fixed my NS!


----------



## idavid_ (May 1, 2011)

Hahaha I see that picture now  AWESOME!!



Babydoll25 said:


> Cya later guys... I'm gonna try to lie down. My head is hurting me again
> 
> Sparky is as Sparky does
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



See you later then 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hahaha I see that picture now  AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha Thanks 

Bubye Babydoll


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

So, is Trollogen Uploaded yet?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> So, is Trollogen Uploaded yet?

Click to collapse



No  Well dropbox yes but not ready for release yet as it was going to go on Megafire but the limit is 200mb for free users  So.. We'll be a while 


edit: Dan is uploading to Megaupload, Hour and a Half


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

Megafire? You mean Mediafire right? Try and get it on RomManage later in the ROMs life.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Megafire? You mean Mediafire right? Try and get it on RomManage later in the ROMs life.

Click to collapse



XD Yes I do mean that haha  lol Yeah


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Anyone here run ubuntu? Im about to install it on my old compaq presario v5000 for s&g

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone here run ubuntu? Im about to install it on my old compaq presario v5000 for s&g
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Sometimes


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sometimes

Click to collapse



Dual boot it? 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dual boot it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Yep   10Char


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm <3

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mmmmmmmm <3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



hahah Nice


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mmmmmmmm <3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



ewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewew
Dr. Pepper


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahah Nice

Click to collapse



Best stuff ever

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Best stuff ever
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



haha  It's _okay_ haha  Fanta is nicer @[


----------



## JimJam707 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha  It's _okay_ haha  Fanta is nicer @[

Click to collapse



Pepsi > Fanta > Dr. Pepper.


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Pepsi > Fanta > Dr. Pepper.

Click to collapse



I have pepsi every time im at work. And fanta is nasty. Any word on the ROM max?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Pepsi > Fanta > Dr. Pepper.

Click to collapse



Pepsi Max>Pepsi xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have pepsi every time im at work. And fanta is nasty. Any word on the ROM max?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



 Fanta's nice 

Also.. Uploading, Probs an hour or so


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

> then all

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> > then all
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Did I see the garbage pail kids?


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did I see the garbage pail kids?

Click to collapse



its a song called the garbage pail kid gangbang by jonny craig


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> its a song called the garbage pail kid gangbang by jonny craig

Click to collapse



Ah okay haha I was about to ask why you have that in your playlist


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah okay haha I was about to ask why you have that in your playlist

Click to collapse



youtube him, he can sing like a beast


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> youtube him, he can sing like a beast

Click to collapse



Have you heard of Dance Gavin Dance?


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have you heard of Dance Gavin Dance?

Click to collapse



F*%$ yeah! OG fan right here! hear the new cd yet?


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

goin to babysit. cant xda :/


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea  Haha Not much, Me and dan are making a rom though

Click to collapse



And now..I've seen it all... Who cares about 2012...

I hope you don't get too much trolls in your thread  (tasting your own medicine, don't mean you are...the other guy..who thinks trolling is "cool"). 

Good Locked with your thread...ohh sorry Luck


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> And now..I've seen it all... Who cares about 2012...
> 
> I hope you don't get too much trolls in your thread  (tasting your own medicine, don't mean you are...the other guy..who thinks trolling is "cool").
> 
> Good Locked with your thread...ohh sorry Luck

Click to collapse



Thank you Mr.Clown, you've just made my day 

I on the other hand hope that they do indeed get a taste of their own medicine  (More so Dan) 

But if they do have a successful ROM I hope that they'll spread to other devices so I can support my buddies  haha (More so Maxey)


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Thank you Mr.Clown, you've just made my day
> 
> I on the other hand hope that they do indeed get a taste of their own medicine  (More so Dan)
> 
> But if they do have a successful ROM I hope that they'll spread to other devices so I can support my buddies  haha (More so Maxey)

Click to collapse



+1 from me...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> +1 from me...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks > +1 

Haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> And now..I've seen it all... Who cares about 2012...
> 
> I hope you don't get too much trolls in your thread  (tasting your own medicine, don't mean you are...the other guy..who thinks trolling is "cool").
> 
> Good Locked with your thread...ohh sorry Luck

Click to collapse



XD Hahaha Thankyou  I've just booted the stable release now  And I''m amazed we did it haha  It is actualy prety awesome


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hahaha Thankyou  I've just booted the stable release now  And I''m amazed we did it haha  It is actualy prety awesome

Click to collapse



Videos + XDA link or it doesn't exist


----------



## DanWilson (May 1, 2011)

I hate all of you. Seriously.
Hate on someone else. 


XD

Also nearly getting a real thread, no download link though. Damn Dropbox being slow...

@Twitch - it doesn't exist. We haven't announced it.


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I hate all of you. Seriously.
> Hate on someone else.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it's SO easy to hate on you 

You know we love you, in a completely non-homo way 

Okay well make sure you post the link and in this thread so we can see too 

Plus don't forget to mention your family (The mafia) somewhere in the rom


----------



## htc fan89 (May 1, 2011)

-Nexus s brotherhood-


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> -Nexus s brotherhood-

Click to collapse



Highfive! But aren't you trading yours?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

They don't belive it's a rom, we don't blame em though xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They don't belive it's a rom, we don't blame em though xD

Click to collapse



Well show some facts... 
*hint* hide that trollbanner for start....

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They don't belive it's a rom, we don't blame em though xD

Click to collapse



Links? 

10 Bananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Links?
> 
> 10 Bananas

Click to collapse



XD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059424


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059424

Click to collapse



My god haha That's funny  I don't blame them though. Tis kind of unbelievable.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My god haha That's funny  I don't blame them though. Tis kind of unbelievable.

Click to collapse



haha 'tis true though  Also.. It is actualy AWESOME  Like propper with the lockscreen and lots of other sense 3 shiz XD


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059424

Click to collapse



Nice try, but the op is a bit disappointing( *hide some of the issues)

Hope to see more..
Good luck max! 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

Look what i did! 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Conrats xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice try, but the op is a bit disappointing( *hide some of the issues)
> 
> Hope to see more..
> Good luck max!
> ...

Click to collapse



haha Thanks


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Look what i did!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Cool  Ubuntu is nice.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Look what i did!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Ubuntu???????


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059424

Click to collapse



WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Dan the dev? Amazing lol. Is it real?


----------



## DanWilson (May 1, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Ubuntu???????

Click to collapse



No he learned how to take a picture on his Evo. Ubuntu was just there for the sake of it.

Get back in the kitchen now.

Also its real.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Dan the dev? Amazing lol. Is it real?

Click to collapse



Yes  You should see the boot animation Lulz  That. Is awesome


----------



## htc fan89 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Highfive! But aren't you trading yours?

Click to collapse



I can't stay with a device for longer than 2 weeks. Yes I know I need help lol

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059424

Click to collapse





DanWilson said:


> No he learned how to take a picture on his Evo. Ubuntu was just there for the sake of it.
> 
> Get back in the kitchen now.
> 
> Also its real.

Click to collapse



That was a droid inc. DER!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes  You should see the boot animation Lulz  That. Is awesome

Click to collapse



What is it lolz?


----------



## DanWilson (May 1, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> What is it lolz?

Click to collapse



Buy a T-Mo G2, flash it and see.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 1, 2011)

danwilson said:


> buy a t-mo g2, flash it and see.

Click to collapse



nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> nooooooooooooooooooo!

Click to collapse



I posted a gif a few pages back


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059494

I want replies from everyone... 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babysitting 3 kids =not fun. Im only ever making one kid

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Babysitting 3 kids =not fun. Im only ever making one kid
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Kill them all! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

Hi. I'm back.....for now. :/ 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. I'm back.....for now. :/
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Still having headaches?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Heeeey 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Kill them all!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Theyre awesome though

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. I'm back.....for now. :/
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Welcome back :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Theyre awesome though
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse




Then trap them in a soundproof glass cell... 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

This xD 


dexter93 said:


> Then trap them in a soundproof glass cell...
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Then trap them in a soundproof glass cell...
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I friggin wish

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I friggin wish
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Then wish no more, with the latest Android app you can trap children in sound proof glass! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then wish no more, with the latest Android app you can trap children in sound proof glass!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Try angry birds. Children love it

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Ive been suspended from dropbox.... Lulz 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Try angry birds. Children love it
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Not lettin thier gross muddy sticky hands on ma phone

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ive been suspended from dropbox.... Lulz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tryin to upload too much shizz?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tryin to upload too much shizz?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Seems like the troll ROM became popular in the g2 planet

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Seems like the troll ROM became popular in the g2 planet
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



You troll that thread haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You troll that thread haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



How can i get ubuntu to recgonize my router?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

I don't know, I use backtrack. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know, I use backtrack.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I haz no internetz currently. Helpz?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haz no internetz currently. Helpz?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Have you checked in your network options? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have you checked in your network options?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I see nowhere to scan for wifi

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I see nowhere to scan for wifi
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Have you checked google? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have you checked google?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Booting xp now. 29 % battery left and off the lappys charger for 20 minutes. XD

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Booting xp now. 29 % battery left and off the lappys charger for 20 minutes. XD
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



You run XP? Haha Try and figure out how to get the WIFI working on your ubuntu build? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You run XP? Haha Try and figure out how to get the WIFI working on your ubuntu build?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I run both. I went to xp to google it. Its a compaq from 04. Its not worthy of anything more

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I run both. I went to xp to google it. Its a compaq from 04. Its not worthy of anything more
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Same here, I run W7 and backtrack from my desktop. Why don't you upgrade your laptop? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Same here, I run W7 and backtrack from my desktop. Why don't you upgrade your laptop?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



It wouldnt be able to handle it. And i tried barnacle wifi tether, no dice

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It wouldnt be able to handle it. And i tried barnacle wifi tether, no dice
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Usb tethering? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## souljaboy (May 2, 2011)

meatwad git outta here imma eat yo azz


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> meatwad git outta here imma eat yo azz

Click to collapse



Fight me then

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Usb tethering?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Tried it. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## souljaboy (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fight me then
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



I dont have to , u dont even have hands


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You troll that thread haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Well its not actually trolling.. I only made some questions(serious ones)
Although I offered to troll it ,they told me not to, so I respected it (let's see for how long I will resist..)

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

'Mooornniiing


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Morning

Dammit, the 30s limit are annoying

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

Hey there guys  How is my peoples? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Fine twitch 

500 posts... I started feeling like a senior member... A regular spammer... XD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Anyone else found something to be missing in the more tab on the xda app?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Hey!  Again


----------



## sakai4eva (May 2, 2011)

Anyone seen Thor? The movie, I mean.


----------



## artsol (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyone else found something to be missing in the more tab on the xda app?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



You're banned even here


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I disappeared yesterday. As soon as I came on my Mom called AND THEN my Dad called. :/ 
So again, I'm sorry. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyobe know how to make wasps STAY AWAY!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



spray + lighter 

hayyall


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> spray + lighter
> 
> hayyall

Click to collapse



Husam! Hi!  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> spray + lighter
> 
> hayyall

Click to collapse



=explosion.

Citation: Experience, singed hair, and my parents removing every single aerosol can in the house.


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =explosion.
> 
> Citation: Experience, singed hair, and my parents removing every single aerosol can in the house.

Click to collapse



 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =explosion.
> 
> Citation: Experience, singed hair, and my parents removing every single aerosol can in the house.

Click to collapse



parents = anti-fun 



Babydoll25 said:


> Husam! Hi!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



how's it going lady


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> parents = anti-fun
> 
> 
> 
> how's it going lady

Click to collapse



  I still have headaches and I may have a CATSCAN 
Other than that... Just peachy! 
And yourself?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

At last, the mafia woke up...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I still have headaches and I may have a CATSCAN
> Other than that... Just peachy!
> And yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



finally got some good interwebz 

@dex: it will be so more often now


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> finally got some good interwebz
> 
> @dex: it will be so more often now

Click to collapse



Awesome! Da interwebz is essential for thread spam!   

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awesome! Da interwebz is essential for thread spam!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



yes they are


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes they are

Click to collapse



Yay! WooHoo! Thread spam! 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =explosion.
> 
> Citation: Experience, singed hair, and my parents removing every single aerosol can in the house.

Click to collapse



Ive been there. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ive been there. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Hi.  How goes it? 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.  How goes it?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Good. Found out bin ladens dead, made 30 bucks last night, and got punched in the nuts by a 3 year old. And you?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Good. Found out bin ladens dead, made 30 bucks last night, and got punched in the nuts by a 3 year old. And you?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



That's one interesting night.
Still having headaches. 
Gonna probably have a CAT scan 
I have seen Sparky less than three hours (not counting sleep) in FOUR DAYS! 
other than that... I'm good. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's one interesting night.
> Still having headaches.
> Gonna probably have a CAT scan
> I have seen Sparky less than three hours (not counting sleep) in FOUR DAYS!
> ...

Click to collapse



anything serious, other than migraines?


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anything serious, other than migraines?

Click to collapse



That's, what they are, thinking. 

Edit: nice avatar Husam 
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's one interesting night.
> Still having headaches.
> Gonna probably have a CAT scan
> I have seen Sparky less than three hours (not counting sleep) in FOUR DAYS!
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor sparkster. :b the CAT scan will be alright

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Poor sparkster. :b the CAT scan will be alright
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



He doesn't care. He lives to work :/
Edit: I hope so watt.
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He doesn't care. He lives to work :/
> Edit: I hope so watt.
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



you scan cats for a living?


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you scan cats for a living?

Click to collapse



Yes. I scan cats with invisible dogs 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I scan cats with invisible dogs
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



And a chicken :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And a chicken :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak beat up the chicken. So the chicken was last nights dinner 
New thread title Hus? 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak beat up the chicken. So the chicken was last nights dinner
> New thread title Hus?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



yeah, any better ideas?


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, any better ideas?

Click to collapse



Hide Gli Sviluppatori de banane in arabic characters? :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, any better ideas?

Click to collapse



Ummm. No?
Unless of course you wanna proclaim me queen of ot. JUST KIDDING!!!   (aren't I funny??)

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hide Gli Sviluppatori de banane in arabic characters? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



letters is gonna be messed up because arabic (and right to left) is not supported in some OS's
but this is how it should look like


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> letters is gonna be messed up because arabic (and right to left) is not supported in some OS's
> but this is how it should look like

Click to collapse



On mai phone I can see the Arabic letters.   

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> On mai phone I can see the Arabic letters.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I see it too!

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> letters is gonna be messed up because arabic (and right to left) is not supported in some OS's
> but this is how it should look like

Click to collapse



Great idea eh husam? :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Great idea eh husam? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



A bad idea will be using google translator because I wrote it phonetically


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> A bad idea will be using google translator because I wrote it phonetically

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll remember that.  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> On mai phone I can see the Arabic letters.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse




@ hussam Can you post the title in your thread in english please, 

Thanks,


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> A bad idea will be using google translator because I wrote it phonetically

Click to collapse



Husam, please change it back per orders of our fearless mod Mr. Clown. 
(don't want trouble I'm afraid of clowns   )

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

it's against the rulz 

changed back


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's against the rulz
> 
> changed back

Click to collapse



It's prolly better like this 
Although I liked it the other way 
I'm scared of clowns 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## T.C.P (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's against the rulz
> 
> changed back

Click to collapse



husam667 hmmm....  where my thanks??? LD


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> husam667 hmmm....  where my thanks??? LD

Click to collapse



I added more ericks in tags and boom, there you are.

here's a thank from me


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I added more ericks in tags and boom, there you are.
> 
> here's a thank from me

Click to collapse



I still haz ta goto da bank... 
Husam, will you go for me?? 
I don't wanna stand in da line 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I still haz ta goto da bank...
> Husam, will you go for me??
> I don't wanna stand in da line
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are willing to pay me the price of the plane ticket to the U.S (about $700) I may go for you


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Can anyone reccomend a good replacement for poweramp? :/

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> If you are willing to pay me the price of the plane ticket to the U.S (about $700) I may go for you

Click to collapse



Awesome!  Then we can have coffee. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can anyone reccomend a good replacement for poweramp? :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



NO! Poweramp rulez!
But if you must... (and don't like da leaked Honeycomb stock player)
Then Mixzing? Maybe?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> NO! Poweramp rulez!
> But if you must... (and don't like da leaked Honeycomb stock player)
> Then Mixzing? Maybe?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using it now, doesnt support EQ on half my songs i want EQ on. Ill break down and buy power amp...... yes ik expensive.....

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> husam667 hmmm....  where my thanks??? LD

Click to collapse



O hai tcp

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## T.C.P (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I added more ericks in tags and boom, there you are.
> 
> here's a thank from me

Click to collapse



haha i see... what are your three wishes?


----------



## T.C.P (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> O hai tcp
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



sup watt.... upgrade the inc yet?


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sup watt.... upgrade the inc yet?

Click to collapse



No. Tried unrevoked on my xp laptop last night and couldnt get it to run right (probs cuz it was 2 am) 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Using it now, doesnt support EQ on half my songs i want EQ on. Ill break down and buy power amp...... yes ik expensive.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



I'm telling you it's worth it. 
 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> haha i see... what are your three wishes?

Click to collapse



I wish I didn't have to goto the bank  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm telling you it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Let me jack ma mums cc and ill just throw pennies at her to make up the 5.18. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Let me jack ma mums cc and ill just throw pennies at her to make up the 5.18.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Don't throw pennies... They get stuck in the vacuum cleaner 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sup watt.... upgrade the inc yet?

Click to collapse



My wishes were only to say hi to you


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My wishes were only to say hi to you

Click to collapse



No wishes fer me?    

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

I wants poweramp back nows!

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No wishes fer me?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



you have to summon him to get wishes


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you have to summon him to get wishes

Click to collapse



 didn't know....
Well, I'll just leave that to you....
I'm busy being a princess  and getting ready to goto da bank 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> didn't know....
> Well, I'll just leave that to you....
> I'm busy being a princess  and getting ready to goto da bank
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now you know 

enjoy the bank


----------



## JimJam707 (May 2, 2011)

Oh hai gais.


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Oh hai gais.

Click to collapse



heyya

whazapi?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> heyya
> 
> whazapi?

Click to collapse



Hey  New Avatar?


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  New Avatar?

Click to collapse



yeah lol
cool huh?


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah lol
> cool huh?

Click to collapse



I thought so. I'm off to tha bank... :/

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah lol
> cool huh?

Click to collapse



Haha Yeah, Who is it?


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Yeah, Who is it?

Click to collapse



IDK, it's the logo of company that created half-life (the game) called "valve"


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK, it's the logo of company that created half-life (the game) called "valve"

Click to collapse



Haha Ahh sweet


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Ahh sweet

Click to collapse



I tried to use my face, but need a lotta work lol
a dude came (an american friend of my bro, i can work on my accent and grammar yaay! ) and i had to leave everything


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

Hey everyone  I'm trying out the newest 2.3.4 build. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Hey  Trollogen is better


----------



## idavid_ (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everyone  I'm trying out the newest 2.3.4 build.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I have 2.3.3


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Trollogen is better

Click to collapse



Is it out for my phone? No? Didn't think so. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is it out for my phone? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



hey devvy


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is it out for my phone? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



hahahah  Should it be?


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahah  Should it be?

Click to collapse



Yes, it should 

@Husam, hi! What's up? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, it should
> 
> @Husam, hi! What's up?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



there is an american at my house and he's making fun about how english people speak


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there is an american at my house and he's making fun about how english people speak

Click to collapse



Cool! I make fun of them too 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Cool! I make fun of them too
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



and he says that "hey mate" means that they want to mate with other dudes


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and he says that "hey mate" means that they want to mate with other dudes

Click to collapse



He's lying to you, hardcore. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's lying to you, hardcore.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I know, he's just making us laugh


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

F*ck you guys!! Lulz! We don't speak posh or none of that! !! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> F*ck you guys!! Lulz! We don't speak posh or none of that! !!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Posh? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> F*ck you guys!! Lulz! We don't speak posh or none of that! !!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



don't get mad


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> F*ck you guys!! Lulz! We don't speak posh or none of that! !!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Lmao xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



You are giving me picture gold right now haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> F*ck you guys!! Lulz! We don't speak posh or none of that! !!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> You are giving me picture gold right now haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Welcome


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So are you yourself using the trollogen rom? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Haha Yes I am  I still lol at my bootscreen 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Yes I am  I still lol at my bootscreen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is this the bootscreen image?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Lmao! No its not  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

I think it may be....

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

I will make a flashable boot image for you all tommorow 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will make a flashable boot image for you all tommorow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You cool  Posh.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You cool  Posh.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know what posh means lmao! XD

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Lmao!! Wait whut? XD  XD





twitch153 said:


> I don't know what posh means lmao! XD
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

I don't know! I'm confused! XD

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Is it a UK word?? Hahahha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

Apparently soo  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Hahaha never knew that 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

So are you gonna port your rom to the Nexus S? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Haha Umm.... I doubt lol  You can have our bootscreen though  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Umm.... I doubt lol  You can have our bootscreen though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really? 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Really what?  Porting is too much effort at the mo haha, It's not even fully working for us yet anyway 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Umm.... I doubt lol  You can have our bootscreen though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why not? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Read above  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Read above
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So not even later? By the way, can you make livewallpapers? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

Ok I'm back from da bank and Sparky's b day is Thursday 
I got him a card so far.... 
Hi Twitch. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok I'm back from da bank and Sparky's b day is Thursday
> I got him a card so far....
> Hi Twitch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now all you need to do is buy the massage oil haha jk 

Hi Babydoll. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Now all you need to do is buy the massage oil haha jk
> 
> Hi Babydoll.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Very funny Twitch. No I think I'm gonna get him.... Boots (fer work) and Sneakers (cuz He wants them)
   Look at the cute card I got 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Ohai guys :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai guys :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Hai der. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai der.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Whats up bd

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up bd
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Nothing much. I have two days to figure out what to get Sparky fer his b day. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nothing much. I have two days to figure out what to get Sparky fer his b day.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Hmmmm. A nice home made dinner and a movie are what i want. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nothing much. I have two days to figure out what to get Sparky fer his b day.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



scrambled eggs xD

'night


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys I've been told that if we all sent 5 pm each to max, entitled "I love your ROM. When is the release date for my device?"

Tomorrow on gmt +dst time 12.00 , we'll all get extra 10.000 posts each and a platinum ban-free card from the mods( although this expires in a month or so) 
So what you say?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

I don't think it'll happen...o.o

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't think it'll happen...o.o
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I say let's try, we have nothing to lose.... Who's with me?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I say let's try, we have nothing to lose.... Who's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



prove it

10chr


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I say let's try, we have nothing to lose.... Who's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Word. If I'm not doing school work I'll get on that. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Word. If I'm not doing school work I'll get on that.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Everybody is late today


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Everybody is late today

Click to collapse



:b hi sakai

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

Hey Sakai! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> :b hi sakai
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Ohai.

A wonderful, post Labour Day Tuesday.


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ohai.
> 
> A wonderful, post Labour Day Tuesday.

Click to collapse



How are you

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Sakai!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Well...

I've got a new quick question for you guys... I've been thinking about breaking up with my girlfriend for quite some time.

You see, the thing is, I've kinda lost that fire for her, and what with her leaving me to go to Beijing and her hiding stuff from me really got me down.

I know that I've always been giving out relationship advice, but when it comes to my own stuff, I suck at it. 

So... what should I do?


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

What has she been keeping from you? 

Plus, you can't force yourself to stay with someone you don't want to be with. It's not healthy for you or her. All you can do is be honest to her and tell you how you feel.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

The thing is, she didn't tell me the real reason why she left for Beijing. And she went, despite that I told her that I don't really want her to leave...

Weeeell, the last time I tried to break up with her, even my parents got involved (yes, we were that close to getting married). She was distraught for quite some time also...

And of course, her parents hated me, and my dad was kinda pissed too.


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The thing is, she didn't tell me the real reason why she left for Beijing. And she went, despite that I told her that I don't really want her to leave...
> 
> Weeeell, the last time I tried to break up with her, even my parents got involved (yes, we were that close to getting married). She was distraught for quite some time also...
> 
> And of course, her parents hated me, and my dad was kinda pissed too.

Click to collapse



Idk man. What has she hid from you though

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The thing is, she didn't tell me the real reason why she left for Beijing. And she went, despite that I told her that I don't really want her to leave...
> 
> Weeeell, the last time I tried to break up with her, even my parents got involved (yes, we were that close to getting married). She was distraught for quite some time also...
> 
> And of course, her parents hated me, and my dad was kinda pissed too.

Click to collapse



So basically it's not just a choice between you and her it also invoices family? Damn. That makes it difficult.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Idk man. What has she hid from you though
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



It seems like he'd rather not say.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It seems like he'd rather not say.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I'd rather not say. What she hid was between the tow of us, because it involves us as a couple. What really stemmed from her action was actually the loss of trust. I trusted her with everything but in the end, she hid the facts from me. 

We had a BIG fight about it last time, because I don't want people to decide my life for me. 

I just don't know what to do with this relationship anymore.


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like a huge problem. 

If I was in your position I may leave her and try to remain friends. But I think it's all you. Like you said, you don't want people deciding your life.  

Best of luck to you Sakai.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd rather not say. What she hid was between the tow of us, because it involves us as a couple. What really stemmed from her action was actually the loss of trust. I trusted her with everything but in the end, she hid the facts from me.
> 
> We had a BIG fight about it last time, because I don't want people to decide my life for me.
> 
> I just don't know what to do with this relationship anymore.

Click to collapse



Say i like you as a friend then load the trollogen rom on her phone without wiping or backing stuff up. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!?!?!?!??

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!?!?!?!??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



I believe that's a spider  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!?!?!?!??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



OMG KILL IT WITH FiRE!!!!!!!!!!!!



But, the thing is, my gal is currently about 1000 miles away from me. How do I break the news to her?


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I believe that's a spider
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Its got crazy fangs and bug eyes though! Its dripping something from the fangs!

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG KILL IT WITH FiRE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But, the thing is, my gal is currently about 1000 miles away from me. How do I break the news to her?

Click to collapse



I used ma hand, and skype? 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its got crazy fangs and bug eyes though! Its dripping something from the fangs!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



KILL IT NaOW!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!?!?!?!??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse









I was wondering the same about above


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I was wondering the same about above

Click to collapse



Scarred for life.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Scarred for life.

Click to collapse



Aint Dan purdy?


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

You could call her? Yeah, kill it. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> KILL IT NaOW!

Click to collapse



I ave terminated it

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I ave terminated it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Are you getting to the choppa?


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Are you getting to the choppa?

Click to collapse



I wish I could post the song by austrian death machine

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=tPIO86jTrQQ

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=tPIO86jTrQQ
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



NO tubing in the office


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> NO tubing in the office

Click to collapse



[email protected]#$ mother&$#@%+!! Would a proxy work? Your desire? :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

Nah... I'll KIV and watch at home


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> [email protected]#$ mother&$#@%+!! Would a proxy work? Your desire? :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



I'm gonna get back up and shoot you in the face haha  I can growl like him 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm gonna get back up and shoot you in the face haha  I can growl like him
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



you ever heard of whitechapel?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you ever heard of whitechapel?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Yeah, you ever heard of Emmure? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah, you ever heard of Emmure?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Yes. I dont like them. :b. BUT I can do lows like phil bozeman. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes. I dont like them. :b. BUT I can do lows like phil bozeman.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Sweet  The lows are easy once you get them down. But the higher screams are a HUGE pain in your throat when you first start out. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sweet  The lows are easy once you get them down. But the higher screams are a HUGE pain in your throat when you first start out.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



that is why i cant yell anymore


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> that is why i cant yell anymore

Click to collapse



I can't either, it's like...I can talk normal but I can't yell. But screaming/growling can REALLY screw with your normal singing voice. You have to find a good balance of practicing all three of them.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can't either, it's like...I can talk normal but I can't yell. But screaming/growling can REALLY screw with your normal singing voice. You have to find a good balance of practicing all three of them.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Or find one extreme and get REALLY REALLY good at it, then make money


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

Don't growl. It sounds cool, but only frat boys like it.


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

What can I do to make this go faster?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What can I do to make this go faster?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



You could use torrents. That's faster for me.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't growl. It sounds cool, but only frat boys like it.

Click to collapse



I'm not in college, and I do exhales. Look up oceano or white chapel and you'll see what I mean. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You could use torrents. That's faster for me.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



How? I'm dl'ing ubuntu....

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Or find one extreme and get REALLY REALLY good at it, then make money

Click to collapse



That sounds like a bad idea.  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How? I'm dl'ing ubuntu....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Backtrack had a torrent download link...? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I'm gonna try when my highs get better

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Backtrack had a torrent download link...?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



No. I'm downloading it to a usb stick so I don't have to deal with windows again
Eta. 7 hours!

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. I'm downloading it to a usb stick so I don't have to deal with windows again
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Sounds like a pain, good luck then haha Try not to use so much bandwidth? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sounds like a pain, good luck then haha Try not to use so much bandwidth?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Nothing else is running and I'm on a gods knows how fast/slow comcast connection

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nothing else is running and I'm on a gods knows how fast/slow comcast connection
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Also, transferring the data through usb is going to take more time than a normal download.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

Use Jdownloader. Or switch back to Firefox.


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

Or unetbooten. I think....

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

Effin comcast caped my sh!t. I'm usually right around 10 meg..... View attachment 585197

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Effin comcast caped my sh!t. I'm usually right around 10 meg..... View attachment 585197
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Lmao CAPPED! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Effin comcast caped my sh!t. I'm usually right around 10 meg..... View attachment 585197
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Them trying to break your pr0n habit?


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao CAPPED!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



D!&n right..... 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

OKAY COMCAST! I get it.
View attachment 585209

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

I'm heading to sleep guys. Goodnight.  Sweet dreams to my family. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm heading to sleep guys. Goodnight.  Sweet dreams to my family.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Night bud

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm heading to sleep guys. Goodnight.  Sweet dreams to my family.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Night 

Bite the bugs for nutrition!


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night
> 
> Bite the bugs for nutrition!

Click to collapse



Looks like I'm now up to 247 kb/s! Wahoo! Someone had to be downloading pron

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Looks like I'm now up to 247 kb/s! Wahoo! Someone had to be downloading pron
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



Well, fapping is known to make you blind...


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, fapping is known to make you blind...

Click to collapse



'Morning

cya in few hours


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> I'm in it
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



IN what? From what I see of your posts (and our argument with Mafia luminaries), you are NOT in the Mafia. Yet.


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> IN what? From what I see of your posts (and our argument with Mafia luminaries), you are NOT in the Mafia. Yet.

Click to collapse



Yet? I don't think that's even a possibility unless he somehow proves he's not a total ass. I doubt that'll happen though. 

'Sup all? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

'Afternoon

@twitch can't agree more


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yet? I don't think that's even a possibility unless he somehow proves he's not a total ass. I doubt that'll happen though.
> 
> 'Sup all?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon
> 
> @twitch can't agree more

Click to collapse



I think this is the first time we rejected an application, amirite? Looks like we've reached a new milestone 

Time for dinner


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I think this is the first time we rejected an application, amirite? Looks like we've reached a new milestone
> 
> Time for dinner

Click to collapse



yup 

enjoy that dinner


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup
> 
> enjoy that dinner

Click to collapse



Of course  

Feeling soooooo tired by now, but still need to stay hyped!

p/s: The chick auditing me is kinda cute. But... nevermind


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Of course
> 
> Feeling soooooo tired by now, but still need to stay hyped!
> 
> p/s: The chick auditing me is kinda cute. But... nevermind

Click to collapse



kinda cute is not enough


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> kinda cute is not enough

Click to collapse



It's a little too much if you are stuck in cubicle for 8 hours.


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's a little too much if you are stuck in cubicle for 8 hours.

Click to collapse



still stuck?


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Guys I finally did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Lulz  You shot it


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys I finally did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cu screen.... Nice. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

Alright, all them Mafia, please add me on FB. Remember to use my email to search for me


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright, all them Mafia, please add me on FB. Remember to use my email to search for me

Click to collapse



Just use your g mail?

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just use your g mail?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



yup

10chr


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

I am still at the doctor/hospital  I had my, CAT scan and now an, EEG.    
What's everybody up to?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

It's him again


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am still at the doctor/hospital  I had my, CAT scan and now an, EEG.
> What's everybody up to?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



tweaking my netbook 

so is everything fine?


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey guys

Click to collapse



hayya dude


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

Has XDA stopped being all laggy and slow yet?


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Let me join the ranks
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



NO!

WE DON'T LIKE YOU!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NO!
> 
> WE DON'T LIKE YOU!

Click to collapse



I second that. Only because he reminds me of Pedobear.


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tweaking my netbook
> 
> so is everything fine?

Click to collapse



Well I'm still waiting for the EEG (will be jumping on/offline til I get home) but, the CAT scan showed "elevated activity" (whatever the [email protected]#k that means)...  I actually have a headache now so.... 
I'll tell more when I know more...

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Please
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol Who are you?
If I don't know you, then you're screwed.
*MUAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## idavid_ (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Why
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because you keep posting useless 1-word posts like this one.


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Because you keep posting useless 1-word posts like this one.

Click to collapse



Why

Sent from my I'm trolling Phone.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> I will not post one word posts anymore but please let me temporary join just as a test
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You can join team llama. We have goat cheese!


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well I'm still waiting for the EEG (will be jumping on/offline til I get home) but, the CAT scan showed "elevated activity" (whatever the [email protected]#k that means)...  I actually have a headache now so....
> I'll tell more when I know more...
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I wish they could figure out what my migranes are from

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> You can join team llama. We have goat cheese!

Click to collapse



is that still alive?


----------



## idavid_ (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that still alive?

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> My thoughts exactly

Click to collapse



We meet in Watt's basement every now and then


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Llama team = dead :'(


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> We meet in Watt's basement every now and then

Click to collapse



is that so?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that so?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



xD

what's with pedobears lately?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> xD
> 
> what's with pedobears lately?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



dude, I'm 19


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude, I'm 19

Click to collapse



Pedobear is like...... 95?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Ok I am honoured to join u
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=892765

Post


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

XD lmao! I've like loled at all of your pics llama & Husam


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao! I've like loled at all of your pics llama & Husam

Click to collapse



thanks
lol 

@lama: pedos are for underage kids (like you max ) I'm 19 (overage)


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thanks
> lol
> 
> @lama: pedos are for underage kids (like you max ) I'm 19 (overage)

Click to collapse



Do you eat fruit?


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Do you eat fruit?

Click to collapse



sometimes, yeah


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sometimes, yeah

Click to collapse



YOUR UNDER AGED THEn. GET IT! PEDOBEAR CAN STILL GET YOU!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> YOUR UNDER AGED THEn. GET IT! PEDOBEAR CAN STILL GET YOU!

Click to collapse



wait, why am I underage?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

Did you check your Private Messages?


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Who is pedibear
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



it's either llama or sakai


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's either llama or sakai

Click to collapse



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pedobear


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

We got opposition  Oh yeah, bring it haha 

I'll be back later guys, I have to go out to eat. Yay! Steak! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We got opposition  Oh yeah, bring it haha
> 
> I'll be back later guys, I have to go out to eat. Yay! Steak!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



hey lol

tyt


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey lol
> 
> tyt

Click to collapse



Husam....


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

This Family > Team newb


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Husam....

Click to collapse



aaaahhhh


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> aaaahhhh

Click to collapse



Betetr you than me or Dan xD


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Betetr you than me or Dan xD

Click to collapse



wait wut?


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

So I figured out my laptop is a P.O.S. 1991 ghz, 328 mb ram. . pedobear raped my computer

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> i am ur new enemy one men team orange
> no one can match me

Click to collapse



and why should we care?


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> cos i am ur new enemy

Click to collapse



Cool story bro.


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait wut?

Click to collapse



Wut?
Update: I haz to haz another CAT scan and EEG since I HAD a headache they want the test results when I don't  Now the only question is when....  Aaaargh!
Ack! :/
(I haz not good results on the EEG so they are gonna retake it) 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Cool story bro.

Click to collapse



sadly it isn't 3 word story


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wut?
> Update: I haz to haz another CAT scan and EEG since I HAD a headache they want the test results when I don't  Now the only question is when....  Aaaargh!
> Ack! :/
> (I haz not good results on the EEG so they are gonna retake it)
> ...

Click to collapse



hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hope it's nothing serious

Click to collapse



You and me both.... 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Hahahaha  Hey BabyDoll! 


Babydoll25 said:


> No. Maxey, you lost.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Maxey, you lost.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



we all lost the game


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all lost the game

Click to collapse



 oh well
HI MAXEY! 
(what's the deal with team dumba... *I mean orange)

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

I'm not going to be doing much else at 10  Plus Im in education 


vr06vr said:


> Get, a life. And education
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Hahah  Hey! No idea... But they have a troll guy in it (Not Llama )





Babydoll25 said:


> oh well
> HI MAXEY!
> (what's the deal with team dumba... *I mean orange)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> oh well
> HI MAXEY!
> (what's the deal with team dumba... *I mean orange)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just a group of g4ys trying to become more famous than backstreet boys


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

*You are not 10? Dude I have an education haha  Also no I'm not 





vr06vr said:


> U r not 10
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah  Hey! No idea... But they have a troll guy in it (Not Llama )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait... So llama, dan and now this?
Oy, my head hurts (again)... 
Husam, what are  doing about this development? 
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## JimJam707 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> U r not 10
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



tbh the way you're talking you're acting like you are.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Sup ma Homie Lulz  Haha thanks 


JimJam707 said:


> tbh the way you're talking you're acting like you are.

Click to collapse



At Babydoll haha, yeah... We saw him like yesterday I think, he was complaining the ban thread being stupid 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wait... So llama, dan and now this?
> Oy, my head hurts (again)...
> Husam, what are  doing about this development?
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I didn't getcha


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

Its over 6 thousand!

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its over 6 thousand!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



edit: I failed


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Hey What's going on here ? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey What's going on here ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



vr06vr was spamming like hell, but now he's gone


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Hey 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> It seems that you Off-topic peeps are on a roll making the Mods mighty mad
> 
> Nice threads BTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? Is u madz at us


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Woah! Sowwy   Also... I'd like to add I just got here  

Sent  from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Woah! Sowwy   Also... I'd like to add I just got here
> 
> Sent  from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think he means the Orange Assassins thing Senor clown closed.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Ahh... Good, I hope so 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> I think he means the Orange Assassins thing Senor clown closed.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh... Good, I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lets all thank senor clown for that with a friendly PM and a press of that thanks button


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Lets all thank senor clown for that with a friendly PM and a press of that thanks button

Click to collapse



too lazy 

jk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

I would , but I'm on my Phone and I'm not sure if he'd appreciate being spammed by like 10 thank you PMs  He's watching hel'l see were thanking him 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I would , but I'm on my Phone and I'm not sure if he'd appreciate being spammed by like 10 thank you PMs  He's watching hel'l see were thanking him
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh well. I already did both


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Hahaha  1 would be good, 10 not much so  XD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 3, 2011)

what will happen if this thread is deleted?. Ohh I feel that some of you will be extremely affected.

Keep it calm and stop posting gigantic pictures please. I just cleaned some stuff some pages back.


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> what will happen if this thread is deleted?. Ohh I feel that some of you will be extremely affected.
> 
> Keep it calm and stop posting gigantic pictures please. I just cleaned some stuff some pages back.

Click to collapse



lol
the wisest mod on xda 

You make me like clowns when others hate them 

edit: I have more posts than you BTW


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> what will happen if this thread is deleted?. Ohh I feel that some of you will be extremely affected.
> 
> Keep it calm and stop posting gigantic pictures please. I just cleaned some stuff some pages back.

Click to collapse




Haha, We'd have to Post/talk somewhere else  Sure thing MrC 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

I lost a post because of big pictures. Oh well, gives me a chance to celebrate my 2500th post all over again


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, We'd have to Post/talk somewhere else  Sure thing MrC
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not telling you not to. What I'm telling all of you is to stop posting pictures that are consuming a lot of server space.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> I'm not telling you not to. What I'm telling all of you is to stop posting pictures that are consuming a lot of server space.

Click to collapse





Oooooh, they take up server space. Main..... I'll stop


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Oooooh, they take up server space. Main..... I'll stop

Click to collapse



you should start with your sig


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you should start with your sig

Click to collapse



My sig is small compared to usual. I gotta do it B.I.G. bougie. No other way to roll.


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> My sig is small compared to usual. I gotta do it B.I.G. bougie. No other way to roll.

Click to collapse



lol, I just don't get that the photos you post are from other sites, and are not uploaded on xda, so all the size they take is the link and the tag size


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, I just don't get that the photos you post are from other sites, and are not uploaded on xda, so all the size they take is the link and the tag size

Click to collapse



OMG YOUR RIGHT! Senor clown? Why lie to me 

I forgive. 

Can I keep posting big pictures now?


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> OMG YOUR RIGHT! Senor clown? Why lie to me
> 
> I forgive.
> 
> Can I keep posting big pictures now?

Click to collapse



I think he'll ban me now for my big mouth


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think he'll ban me now for my big mouth

Click to collapse



My 2500th post thread got locked because I had a 100th post thread from july that should have been "reused"


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> My 2500th post thread got locked because I had a 100th post thread from july that should have been "reused"

Click to collapse



I know, I was just looking at it


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I didn't getcha

Click to collapse



We already have enough trolls (dan and llama) we don't need  an orange troll... Was that clearer?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We already have enough trolls (dan and llama) we don't need  an orange troll... Was that clearer?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



yup 

still waiting?


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We already have enough trolls (dan and llama) we don't need  an orange troll... Was that clearer?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I believe that Mr clown made orangade from that troll, can't be clearer...



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup
> 
> still waiting?

Click to collapse



Ok here goes...., my CAT scan, shows "elevated activity" and my EEG was "abnormal" but that could have been, cuz I had a terrible headache all day. So they wanna do the tests again when I'm not in pain so they have a "baseline" to match todays tests against.... 
Oh, and I gotz moar "floaty" medicine
 
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I believe that Mr clown made orangade from that troll, can't be clearer...
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I hope so.... 
Dan and Llama I can deal with....barely.

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok here goes...., my CAT scan, shows "elevated activity" and my EEG was "abnormal" but that could have been, cuz I had a terrible headache all day. So they wanna do the tests again when I'm not in pain so they have a "baseline" to match todays tests against....
> Oh, and I gotz moar "floaty" medicine
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



can I have some

pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok here goes...., my CAT scan, shows "elevated activity" and my EEG was "abnormal" but that could have been, cuz I had a terrible headache all day. So they wanna do the tests again when I'm not in pain so they have a "baseline" to match todays tests against....
> Oh, and I gotz moar "floaty" medicine
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



So do you know/they what is the problem?

Really hope it is not serious 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can I have some
> 
> pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase

Click to collapse



You are gonna get me in trouble....   do you want to get me in trouble? 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So do you know/they what is the problem?
> 
> Really hope it is not serious
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Nope. All of todays "modern medicine" and they got nada 
Who knows maybe one day my brain will explode...  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are gonna get me in trouble....   do you want to get me in trouble?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



fine


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. All of todays "modern medicine" and they got nada
> Who knows maybe one day my brain will explode...
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



GASP! That's not good 

We'd miss you too much to if that happened.


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fine

Click to collapse



Ok. Yes.  
Oh say Hi to my DAD!
 (my dad took me, Sparky worked two jobs today    )

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> GASP! That's not good
> 
> We'd miss you too much to if that happened.

Click to collapse



Awwwwwwwww. 
more tests then..... 
At least I getz to see my Dad (yay)

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Yes.
> Oh say Hi to my DAD!
> (my dad took me, Sparky worked two jobs today )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi BabyDoll's dad


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hi BabyDoll's dad

Click to collapse



He said Hi. 
(my Dad is cool   )

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He said Hi.
> (my Dad is cool   )
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



unlike mine 

anyways 'Night


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> unlike mine
> 
> anyways 'Night

Click to collapse



Nighty nite.... 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nighty nite....
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Don't worry bd, it is just your telepathic powers that are growing.. you'll get used to it ... The time that you will control husam is near 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Don't worry bd, it is just your telepathic powers that are growing.. you'll get used to it ... The time that you will control husam is near
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Dexter that time is already here  
just kidding.....  Sorry it's the "floaty medicine" talking.    

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dexter that time is already here
> just kidding.....  Sorry it's the "floaty medicine" talking.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Omg, am I the next target?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dexter that time is already here
> just kidding.....  Sorry it's the "floaty medicine" talking.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Whoa, sister. A lot of problem it seems. I used to have really pissy migraines for a while, but it was because I drank too much water (yes, it is true). 

Do be careful and make sure to take pictures of all the cool hospital toys lying around


----------



## souljaboy (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> unlike mine
> 
> anyways 'Night

Click to collapse



im sending that post to ur dads facebook ur sooo in for some belt whipping action


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Omg, am I the next target?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Ummmm. Hadn't really thought about it. (Jk. No ur not  ) 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Whoa, sister. A lot of problem it seems. I used to have really pissy migraines for a while, but it was because I drank too much water (yes, it is true).
> 
> Do be careful and make sure to take pictures of all the cool hospital toys lying around

Click to collapse



They thought for awhile it was cuz I wasn't drinking ENOUGH water but the migraines are too severe (sometimes I can't see anything but flashy white spots and I vomit ALOT) hence why everyone around me is freaking out about it.... 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2011)

Ohai guys

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They thought for awhile it was cuz I wasn't drinking ENOUGH water but the migraines are too severe (sometimes I can't see anything but flashy white spots and I vomit ALOT) hence why everyone around me is freaking out about it....
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Yeah. You'd have to count it at about 2 litres per day, unless you are on IV. If you're on IV, just drink small sips to moist your lips.


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



Hai der 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Hello everyone 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. You'd have to count it at about 2 litres per day, unless you are on IV. If you're on IV, just drink small sips to moist your lips.

Click to collapse



When I was in the hospital I had an IV. Not now however, this is all outpatient testing...
I may end up going for an overnight sleep test next though....  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Twitch! How goes it?
They gave me moar floaty medicine     so watch out....  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Hey Babydoll, how are you feeling? Not TOO bad I hope. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Babydoll, how are you feeling? Not TOO bad I hope.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



She feeling too good, in fact


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Babydoll, how are you feeling? Not TOO bad I hope.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I had a bunch of tests today but they are gonna take them again     Good News: I have a brain that they proved is (over)active Bad News: I have a brain they can't figure out why it hurts 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She feeling too good, in fact

Click to collapse



Maybe TOO good?! I had steak again, I love steak. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had a bunch of tests today but they are gonna take them again     Good News: I have a brain that they proved is (over)active Bad News: I have a brain they can't figure out why it hurts
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Maybe because it's overactive? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe TOO good?! I had steak again, I love steak.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



NY Strip? I'm jelly 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe because it's overactive?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Prolly.    

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> NY Strip? I'm jelly
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Yep yep, LOVE it. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yep yep, LOVE it.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I want steak too...

Gonna get me some fresh Angus soon


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yep yep, LOVE it.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I want steak now!! 
Lucky you.....
Sparky is still working 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I want steak too...
> 
> Gonna get me some fresh Angus soon

Click to collapse



I prefer NY strip over Angus. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want steak now!!
> Lucky you.....
> Sparky is still working
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had lobster too 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I prefer NY strip over Angus.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Me too. NY Strip is my FAVORITE!
It's soo good. (it's one of the reasons I gave up being a vegetarian) 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I had lobster too
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I. Am. Jealous. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I prefer NY strip over Angus.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Angus is the better alternative here. I can get it really fresh, which is awesome. For NY strip, I'd have to brave through sucky service and sucky cooking. Angus can be had unadultered: fresh-ground black pepper with some herbs.


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Angus is the better alternative here. I can get it really fresh, which is awesome. For NY strip, I'd have to brave through sucky service and sucky cooking. Angus can be had unadultered: fresh-ground black pepper with some herbs.

Click to collapse



So the safety is more appealing to you? 

It's understandable, I'd rather have safe good steak then unsafe good steak .

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Angus is the better alternative here. I can get it really fresh, which is awesome. For NY strip, I'd have to brave through sucky service and sucky cooking. Angus can be had unadultered: fresh-ground black pepper with some herbs.

Click to collapse



Well fresh is best. And fresh local is even better so I hear ya!

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2011)

Ham and swiss for meh.... i have this problem i need help with

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ham and swiss for meh.... i have this problem i need help with
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



And your problem would be? (insert watt's problem here)

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And your problem would be? (insert watt's problem here)
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Smelly farts!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Smelly farts!

Click to collapse



 Not you! 
Watt said He had a problem.
(your problem is causing trouble...
Amirite? )  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Explain watt? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Explain watt?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Watt is the term used to express power in metric terms. It is the function of the number of joules per second.


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watt is the term used to express power in metric terms. It is the function of the number of joules per second.

Click to collapse



Lol shut up 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol shut up
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



I did it for the lulz!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I did it for the lulz!

Click to collapse



I did it all for the nookie? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

I'm heading to sleep guys, sleep right y'all. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm heading to sleep guys, sleep right y'all.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Remember to talk to me in your dreams.


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Remember to talk to me in your dreams.

Click to collapse



I always do 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I always do
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Don't forget the stage whisper of creepy stuff.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Orange assassins are aluve
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Spam us all you want, but I don't think you're good enough for us. Try to be:
1. Coherent
2. Funny (although Husam still fails at this)
3. Not overly disruptive
4. A good ban-maker. This is absolutely important, because every one of us bans well (this, however, *does* include Husam), and your bans are absolutely horrible. 

Your application is (for the moment) rejected.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

'Morning and what Sakai said


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning and what Sakai said

Click to collapse



Good afternoon, Maxey...


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

good afternoon


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good afternoon

Click to collapse



Hello. How are you? I am fukcin' fine.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hello. How are you? I am fukcin' fine.

Click to collapse



I'm fine too 

I have php in a few and the prof has a midage crisis on one of the students


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm fine too
> 
> I have php in a few and the prof has a midage crisis on one of the students

Click to collapse



He rapin' her?


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He rapin' her?

Click to collapse



no, but all the files are called so.php
when he wants to show us how to create username and password, the username is always soso 

so( first 2 letters of her name)


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, but all the files are called so.php
> when he wants to show us how to create username and password, the username is always soso
> 
> so( first 2 letters of her name)

Click to collapse



Is she hot?

Pics pls!

Just tell her your nerd friends wanna see whose the prof fapping to.


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, but all the files are called so.php
> when he wants to show us how to create username and password, the username is always soso
> 
> so( first 2 letters of her name)

Click to collapse



I see ... And what does she say about that? 

.*also forgot* Hi people!!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I see ... And what does she say about that?
> 
> .*also forgot* Hi people!!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Probably thinks that the prof is cute.


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Probably thinks that the prof is cute.

Click to collapse



For a better grade of course.  Hello all! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> For a better grade of course.  Hello all!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Oh... and she's definitely gonna get an A+ in her oral test


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

lol @you guys.

First, I can't post pictures sorry
second, I'm not sure that she knows what he's doing (I am the only one who do )
3, I think she's religious but she has a BF


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2011)

Okay guys im back. I like died as soon as i got home, biked for 7 miles and ran from some kid that wanted to fight me cause i used to f#$% his sister. Anyway, im back now, and my problem is..... my girlfriend has a sh!t ton of guy friends and 3-4 girl friends. She spends ever so slightly more time with her guy friends, and says she likes them more. Idk wtf to do. She doesnt listen and thinks im irrational when i try to explain why i wanna hit the kid that constantly rides her bus home. 


Morning, evening, night to wherever you guys are.

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol @you guys.
> 
> First, I can't post pictures sorry
> second, I'm not sure that she knows what he's doing (I am the only one who do )
> 3, I think she's religious but she has a BF

Click to collapse



Just ask her. She'd think you're cute 



watt9493 said:


> Okay guys im back. I like died as soon as i got home, biked for 7 miles and ran from some kid that wanted to fight me cause i used to f#$% his sister. Anyway, im back now, and my problem is..... my girlfriend has a sh!t ton of guy friends and 3-4 girl friends. She spends ever so slightly more time with her guy friends, and says she likes them more. Idk wtf to do. She doesnt listen and thinks im irrational when i try to explain why i wanna hit the kid that constantly rides her bus home.
> 
> 
> Morning, evening, night to wherever you guys are.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, you are being jealous. Stop being jealous. Not easy, but you need to let her enjoy her friends, or it'll end badly for your relationship.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just ask her. She'd think you're cute
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are being jealous. Stop being jealous. Not easy, but you need to let her enjoy her friends, or it'll end badly for your relationship.

Click to collapse



lol, kinda


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, kinda

Click to collapse



Yeah... we're gonna need to break you out of that virginity thing... or at least make you smooth with the ladies


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... we're gonna need to break you out of that virginity thing... or at least make you smooth with the ladies

Click to collapse



NO!

dude you know how Islam goes, and I don't like her


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NO!
> 
> dude you know how Islam goes, and I don't like her

Click to collapse



Forget islam, get laid! You don't buy a car without a test drive right? 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Forget islam, get laid! You don't buy a car without a test drive right?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



lol

but dude, it's also not socially acceptable here. You can get killed and the killer will go away with it


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Hey  I guess you all got that PM... So behave   (For those who are on phones and don't know )

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  I guess you all got that PM... So behave   (For those who are on phones and don't know )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, read the thread title


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Haha, Nice one Hus  lol, my phone tried correct Hus to Bus 


husam666 said:


> lol, read the thread title

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Nice one Hus  lol, my phone tried correct Hus to Bus
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



your phone is crazy 
p.s look at my sig when you have the chance xD


----------



## JimJam707 (May 4, 2011)

@Max, get your arse over on Talk.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Nice Hus  Also Jamie... I'm out at the mo 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Hate to be moaning, But I think we should remove the Talking Ads! This Random HELLO! coming out of my speakers scared me to Sh* haha


----------



## souljaboy (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  I guess you all got that PM... So behave   (For those who are on phones and don't know )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 ikr !! 

ive never felt so important in my lyfe !! itz like santa coming early !
 also u can look at the message cc's for extra lulz , sakai be missing out


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> people please stop posting something every 30 seconds or minute
> lets just be safe

Click to collapse



Hey! A new name Lolz  And avatar, It's better than your creepy one beofore 

@Soulja hahaha


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> ikr !!
> 
> ive never felt so important in my lyfe !! itz like santa coming early !
> also u can look at the message cc's for extra lulz , sakai be missing out

Click to collapse



I know! I don't even spam, how am I on the cc list?!  I don't make stupid threads either.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

If you didn't receive it then it's not important to you, don't worry yourself about it.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Hahhahha  Our eyes only 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahhahha  Our eyes only
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maxey do I spam? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Not at all  Hahaha  Well not really in my opinion but it was a generalized PM althoguh I did notice a few parts which Applied to only me Lulz  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not at all  Hahaha  Well not really in my opinion but it was a generalized PM althoguh I did notice a few parts which Applied to only me Lulz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No PMs for me


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not at all  Hahaha  Well not really in my opinion but it was a generalized PM althoguh I did notice a few parts which Applied to only me Lulz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe it's because I post mainly in OT? 

@Jimjam, it's not a bad thing haha Don't feel sad  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Yes I suppose that's it  @JimJam what Dev said.... It's not a good thing  Dan got it though 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes I suppose that's it  @JimJam what Dev said.... It's not a good thing  Dan got it though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah but I do help out of the OT too. Eh, oh well.

Dan and PDL definitely deserved that message they are the two main culprits for the decline.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys what's going on? What's that thread title and for what pms are you talking about??

These exams are driving me nuts. I don't have the time to check what's going on here...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys what's going on? What's that thread title and for what pms are you talking about??
> 
> These exams are driving me nuts. I don't have the time to check what's going on here...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Basically a few of our members (Including myself) got a talking to about how OT is turning to crap and we are getting warnings because we are part of the problem.

Hi Dexter, by the way haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Hi twitch! 

Should I be jealous for not having a pm? I mean on the weekend I "scored" about 100 posts a day  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi twitch!
> 
> Should I be jealous for not having a pm? I mean on the weekend I "scored" about 100 posts a day
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I don't know, did you check if you had one? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know, did you check if you had one?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yup. On xda app. I have also set it to display them in the notifications bar.... But 0 unread. Do you think I am not popular enough ? 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yup. On xda app. I have also set it to display them in the notifications bar.... But 0 unread. Do you think I am not popular enough ?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Probably not.  Haha Hurts doesn't? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

about the pms, they were sent to the people who have the highest OT posts me, twitch, max, soulja...


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> about the pms, they were sent to the people who have the highest OT posts me, twitch, max, soulja...

Click to collapse



Yeah but it was about spamming about making "unintelligent" posts.  I don't do either.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

Hi. Everyone. I am exhausted and popped in, just to say HI. so..... Hi. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> about the pms, they were sent to the people who have the highest OT posts me, twitch, max, soulja...

Click to collapse



I didn't get one  
Hi Husam

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Probably not.  Haha Hurts doesn't?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Maybe a bit. But the truth is that some of these posts were in dev and qa threads. Yes, no spams. But anyway, ill put my best to be at least warned by a mod...  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but it was about spamming about making "unintelligent" posts.  I don't do either.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I guess that's why sakai wasn't on the list 

@babyd: heyyyy


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess that's why sakai wasn't on the list
> 
> @babyd: heyyyy

Click to collapse



But I was?  Oh well, whatever.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess that's why sakai wasn't on the list
> 
> @babyd: heyyyy

Click to collapse



Husam what's up! (and what's the deal with the pm thing) I figured I was a spammy type trouble maker... Eh, guess not....?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess that's why sakai wasn't on the list
> 
> @babyd: heyyyy

Click to collapse



Did you hear.... Sakai plans to get Dans crown... So he'll eventually get one too

Hi babydoll! 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Did you hear.... Sakai plans to get Dans crown... So he'll eventually get one too
> 
> Hi babydoll!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Hiyo!  what's all the hubub bub?  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Husam what's up! (and what's the deal with the pm thing) I figured I was a spammy type trouble maker... Eh, guess not....?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I'm happy for some reason 
about PMs, the admin sent us a message and told us to cut down spamming, and that there is life outside of OT 

@dex: I was the first one to comment on it


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Hey Babydoll  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm happy for some reason
> about PMs, the admin sent us a message and told us to cut down spamming, and that there is life outside of OT
> 
> @dex: I was the first one to comment on it

Click to collapse



Lies! There is nothing but black holes and nothingness outside of OT! I will not believe! Blasphemy!
(I couldn't type that with a straight face)  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Babydoll
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Twitch my ninja nana friend! What's up? 
Husam... Do you believe the mods that there is life outside of OT?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm happy for some reason
> about PMs, the admin sent us a message and told us to cut down spamming, and that there is life outside of OT
> 
> @dex: I was the first one to comment on it

Click to collapse



Sorry hus, I know I had discussed it somewhere but could not remember if it was here or on answer a question thread. Thanks for reminding 

@bd: Sakai is planning to be the new troll king 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lies! There is nothing but black holes and nothingness outside of OT! I will not believe! Blasphemy!
> (I couldn't type that with a straight face)
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



+1! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lies! There is nothing but black holes and nothingness outside of OT! I will not believe! Blasphemy!
> (I couldn't type that with a straight face)
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



+3 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## souljaboy (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> OT is turning to crap and we are getting warnings because we are part of the problem.

Click to collapse



the problem is , we here in ot are like pigs , the dirtier and filthier this place is , the more we enjoy it


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry hus, I know I had discussed it somewhere but could not remember if it was here or on answer a question thread. Thanks for reminding
> 
> @bd: Sakai is planning to be the new troll king
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Sakai? Really? This could prove interesting. I always thought trolls were a mass of wild sometimes incoherent craziness bent on the destruction of the mods sanity...

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> the problem is , we here in ot are like pigs , the dirtier and filthier this place is , the more we enjoy it

Click to collapse



+1000099 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> the problem is , we here in ot are like pigs , the dirtier and filthier this place is , the more we enjoy it

Click to collapse



Thats not totally true. I mean even in ot, trolling isn't much appreciated.. but spamming is another chapter... 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> the problem is , we here in ot are like pigs , the dirtier and filthier this place is , the more we enjoy it

Click to collapse



That's not entirely true, I'd appreciate some civil and unraunchy conversation in OT. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's not entirely true, I'd appreciate some civil and unraunchy conversation in OT.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I didn't read it that way... I read it as we enjoy the general sense of freedom and the, ability to have fun... Not that any (at least a few of us) were looking to bring it down to raunchy and unfathomable levels of nastiness... Just being able to bounce in and out, of threads commenting at will, making jokes being (a little) silly.. Was I wrong?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

There's nothing outside of OT


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> There's nothing outside of OT

Click to collapse



I am stealing that ^ for my sig. M'kay?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

How about this ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1063894

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about this ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1063894
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



My brain pumped full of "floaty medicine" couldn't think of anything serious enough to post in your thread. I will try to contribute later. Good idea though. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My brain pumped full of "floaty medicine" couldn't think of anything serious enough to post in your thread. I will try to contribute later. Good idea though.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Thanks bd  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am stealing that ^ for my sig. M'kay?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



OK 

@dex, that's gonna be an empty thread


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OK
> 
> @dex, that's gonna be an empty thread

Click to collapse



I know, but at least post somrthing, so that 1-2 pages fill and we have a cover from the admin 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OK
> 
> @dex, that's gonna be an empty thread

Click to collapse



I haz stealed (yes, improper grammar on purpose. M'kay) it. See... | 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

Ok well, I'm exhausted still from yesterday.... So I'm gonna take a nap... G' night Husam cya 2morrow.
G' night, to, everybody else that won't be on later. And to those that will (Twitch and everyone else on this side of the world) LATER DUDES!  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

you sound like an ending of a movie lol

good night


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Ohai guys. Been busy all day getting my ww2 vet grandfather ready for hospis care..... :/

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai guys. Been busy all day getting my ww2 vet grandfather ready for hospis care..... :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



That's upsetting, I'm sorry to hear.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai guys. Been busy all day getting my ww2 vet grandfather ready for hospis care..... :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



WW2!?  cool

my grandpa is almost 100 years old. but his body and brain are failing


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WW2!?  cool
> 
> my grandpa is almost 100 years old. but his body and brain are failing

Click to collapse



All of my grandparents are already dead. I had no grandparents by the age of three.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

He's 87 years old, sharp as a tack still, but his bodys going. I had to carry him downstairs like a baby today. He got shot through the throat in the battle of the bulge and now needs oxygen to breathe normal. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He's 87 years old, sharp as a tack still, but his bodys going. I had to carry him downstairs like a baby today. He got shot through the throat in the battle of the bulge and now needs oxygen to breathe normal. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



be patient
someday your grandson will be helping you and talking about you on xda


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> be patient
> someday your grandson will be helping you and talking about you on xda

Click to collapse



He's not complaining, he feels bad for his Grandad. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's not complaining, he feels bad for his Grandad.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Youre correct. I just want him comfortable and respected. And paid the money hes owed from my cousin, but thats a different story

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Youre correct. I just want him comfortable and respected. And paid the money hes owed from my cousin, but thats a different story
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Oooooh.


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Youre correct. I just want him comfortable and respected. And paid the money hes owed from my cousin, but thats a different story
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Go club your cousin in the face. Or, talk it out with him, your choice. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go club your cousin in the face. Or, talk it out with him, your choice.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



or send some of the mafia soldiers to get him


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or send some of the mafia soldiers to get him

Click to collapse



He is one of the mafia soldiers haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Here husam, I think this is some news you'll love:

There is a video of Miley Cyrus singing "Smells like teen spirit" live floating around. It makes my ears bleed.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here husam, I think this is some news you'll love:
> 
> There is a video of Miley Cyrus singing "Smells like teen spirit" live floating around. It makes my ears bleed.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



time for promotion?


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here husam, I think this is some news you'll love:
> 
> There is a video of Miley Cyrus singing "Smells like teen spirit" live floating around. It makes my ears bleed.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



WTF!!???!!??


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF!!???!!??

Click to collapse



Yeah, look it up. It's horrible! But yes, I concur, Watt deserves a promotion. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah, look it up. It's horrible! But yes, I concur, Watt deserves a promotion.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Just seen it.

I can't believe that a girl could almost sound like Kurt naturally xD

so what position?


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just seen it.
> 
> I can't believe that a girl could almost sound like Kurt naturally xD
> 
> so what position?

Click to collapse








I don't know, anything is fine with me, just not don obviously. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know, anything is fine with me, just not don obviously.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



what I meant is that kurts vocals are really harsh and for a girl, ooh god.. nevermind


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what I meant is that kurts vocals are really harsh and for a girl, ooh god.. nevermind

Click to collapse



No, she sounded bad  I will shove my opinion down your throat! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, she sounded bad  I will shove my opinion down your throat!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I Know!!

sry about the messed up comment


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I Know!!
> 
> sry about the messed up comment

Click to collapse



Imagine if Kurt never shot himself, he would after he saw that haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Imagine if Kurt never shot himself, he would after he saw that haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



or maybe shoot her


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or maybe shoot her

Click to collapse



That'd be epic. (Yes it was called for)

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That'd be epic. (Yes it was called for)
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



bounty: $1,000,000,000 for the guy who gets her


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bounty: $1,000,000,000 for the guy who gets her

Click to collapse



Watt....>_>

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Watt....>_>
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



ok fine.... $1


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok fine.... $1

Click to collapse



Lmao xD I gotta go guys, I'll be back in a few.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

I gets promotion!!!? :3 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I gets promotion!!!? :3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



yup choose your desired position

@dev: cya later alligator


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup choose your desired position
> 
> @dev: cya later alligator

Click to collapse



What do i get to choose from?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Yes you do, watt-son. 


Anyway guys, I didn't get a "PM" so to speak, so does that mean I'm really funny/intelligent, or do I spam too little? Be honest here.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes you do, watt-son.
> 
> 
> Anyway guys, I didn't get a "PM" so to speak, so does that mean I'm really funny/intelligent, or do I spam too little? Be honest here.

Click to collapse



I already said: you are intelligent 

@watt: either the list in the second post or a desired special pos


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I already said: you are intelligent
> 
> @watt: either the list in the second post or a desired special pos

Click to collapse



Ehehehehehehehehe.... I'm smart. I think. But I still say too much stupid stuff around my friends though... hehehehe...


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Special position: head gearhead

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ehehehehehehehehe.... I'm smart. I think. But I still say too much stupid stuff around my friends though... hehehehe...

Click to collapse



we all know how thin the line between smart and stupid


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all know how thin the line between smart and stupid

Click to collapse



It's the same line as the kiss/slap line


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes you do, watt-son.
> 
> 
> Anyway guys, I didn't get a "PM" so to speak, so does that mean I'm really funny/intelligent, or do I spam too little? Be honest here.

Click to collapse



now you have , consider this ur final warning


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Special position: head gearhead
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



done 

@sakai: yes it is lol


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> done
> 
> @sakai: yes it is lol

Click to collapse





souljaboy said:


> now you have , consider this ur final warning

Click to collapse



Ahahahahahahahaha.... so... we are not "intelligent" enough, and not "funny" enough.... 

Well then, I'll just have to up the ante a little


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

I haz new position.  on a side note, my girlfriend has been hiding sh!t from me...... 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haz new position.  on a side note, my girlfriend has been hiding sh!t from me......
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Oh do tell.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haz new position.  on a side note, my girlfriend has been hiding sh!t from me......
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Not healthy. Time for breakup. Beer, crying, loathing, self-pity and rebound sex in 3, 2...


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Well everyday that she would ride my bus home, stay at my house for awhile, then she had to do "chores." Turns out these chores were hanging out with every [email protected]# pot head in our town, and every guy she could find. Sh!ts still coming out from her, so will update. I feel betrayed and wanna take sleeping pills and pain meds and just sleep....... 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well everyday that she would ride my bus home, stay at my house for awhile, then she had to do "chores." Turns out these chores were hanging out with every [email protected]# pot head in our town, and every guy she could find. Sh!ts still coming out from her, so will update. I feel betrayed and wanna take sleeping pills and pain meds and just sleep.......
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Watt, have I ever lied to you? Listen to me, and break up with her. She is probably cheating on you, and you're better off with another girl.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watt, have I ever lied to you? Listen to me, and break up with her. She is probably cheating on you, and you're better off with another girl.

Click to collapse



No you havent. But i dont believe she is. I just cant imagine it...... i dont want to. Does anyone know where/if i can get a 1.6 launcher apk? I kinda like the look and simplicity of donut. Just the launcher plz. Just to keep my mind off this chit

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No you havent. But i dont believe she is. I just cant imagine it...... i dont want to. Does anyone know where/if i can get a 1.6 launcher apk? I kinda like the look and simplicity of donut. Just the launcher plz. Just to keep my mind off this chit
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Look, I know you wanna keep your mind of the topic but I don't want you to do something you'll regret. I've been through things just as bad and if you feel this way then I have to say you should listen to Sakai. 

But on a side not I'm sure there is a doughnut like launcher on the market. Just look it up. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Look, I know you wanna keep your mind of the topic but I don't want you to do something you'll regret. I've been through things just as bad and if you feel this way then I have to say you should listen to Sakai.
> 
> But on a side not I'm sure there is a doughnut like launcher on the market. Just look it up.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I have googled and xda'ed. Not much i found. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have googled and xda'ed. Not much i found. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Marketplace? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No you havent. But i dont believe she is. I just cant imagine it...... i dont want to. Does anyone know where/if i can get a 1.6 launcher apk? I kinda like the look and simplicity of donut. Just the launcher plz. Just to keep my mind off this chit
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Well, time to be a man then. Confront her and talk about it. Leaving it buried is very immature.


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> LI've been through things just as bad and if you feel this way then I have to say you should listen to Sakai.

Click to collapse



yup , 80% of the time things are worse than you imagine it like , its only hollywood were everything turns out to be good in the end , dont fool yaself , also , if ur friends with one of her gf's time to ask around(subtle-ly < however the f*** u write that)


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, time to be a man then. Confront her and talk about it. Leaving it buried is very immature.

Click to collapse



On the phone now. More depressed then angry to tell you the truth. And im a hothead......

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Marketplace?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Nope.....

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> yup , 80% of the time things are worse than you imagine it like , its only hollywood were everything turns out to be good in the end , dont fool yaself , also , if ur friends with one of her gf's time to ask around(subtle-ly < however the f*** u write that)

Click to collapse



There is one of her friends that i like

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> On the phone now. More depressed then angry to tell you the truth. And im a hothead......
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Gotta learn to keep cool. Or you'll lose everything. Just relax, and walk it off.


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> There is one of her friends that i like
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Well then you have two options that would suit you:

1. Talk it out, see if the good outweighs the bad (I mean you only think she's done things, right?) then come to a conclusion based on what you've learned and ask yourself "Can I still stay with her?"

2. Dump that hoe (Meaning hoe in the most respectable manner) and go mac on this friend of hers that you like. Or another girl. Remember that her friend is probably gonna align with her more than she does you. (Remember soulja, this is teenagers we're talking about.)

The choice is yours, pick wisely 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Ah bad relationship problems, soon will follow sad depressing music, thoughts that could kill your inner child, and the need to rip open the skull of the person you're mad at just using the power in your thumbs 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah bad relationship problems, soon will follow sad depressing music, thoughts that could kill your inner child, and the need to rip open the skull of the person you're mad at just using the power in your thumbs
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Er... Angry birds time?


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Er... Angry birds time?

Click to collapse



I don't like Angry Birds  I don't know what I like but I know I don't like that.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't like Angry Birds  I don't know what I like but I know I don't like that.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ehehehehehehe.... I don't like it either


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

I like the thought of fighting every guy shes spent time with. I got the friend i like to confirm that she HASNT been cheating. Good, not great. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Er... Angry birds time?

Click to collapse



More like its miller time.....

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like the thought of fighting every guy shes spent time with. I got the friend i like to confirm that she HASNT been cheating. Good, not great. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



The friend could be lying to back protect her friend. Well if she can lie to you about hanging out with them then why can't she lie about being with another man in an intimate way? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ehehehehehehe.... I don't like it either

Click to collapse



I usually don't like things that are overrated. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The friend could be lying to back protect her friend. Well if she can lie to you about hanging out with them then why can't she lie about being with another man in an intimate way?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Psst.... the friend likes me more then my gf anyway. So she aint lying to me. Ik kyla hasnt cheated on me. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Psst.... the friend likes me more then my gf anyway. So she aint lying to me. Ik kyla hasnt cheated on me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Then that's good to hear.  Well then lets not let that temper of yours get you in a troublesome situation. But you should also make sure you can trust her still.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like the thought of fighting every guy shes spent time with.

Click to collapse



be sure to record it ... in 720p !

*let da bodies hit da flo !!*
*let da bodies hit da flo !!*

after that , post it on your fb and enjoy the life of never having a guy talk to your women again !!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like the thought of fighting every guy shes spent time with. I got the friend i like to confirm that she HASNT been cheating. Good, not great. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Trust is the foundation of any relationship. When she hid stuff from you... well...


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then that's good to hear.  Well then lets not let that temper of yours get you in a troublesome situation. But you should also make sure you can trust her still.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ik. Im more depressed and hurt by it though. Not even close to mad anymore. Except for wanting to fight some people........

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> be sure to record it ... in 720p !
> 
> *let da bodies hit da flo !!*
> *let da bodies hit da flo !!*
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill try. Idr if my friends inspire records in hd tho. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Trust is the foundation of any relationship. When she hid stuff from you... well...

Click to collapse



And shes trying to earn it back..... key word, trying.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And shes trying to earn it back..... key word, trying.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



If she is sincere about trying to save the relationship, let her try.

Besides, the make-up sex is awesome*.




Citation: Me.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If she is sincere about trying to save the relationship, let her try.
> 
> Besides, the make-up sex is awesome*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn heat failsafe profiles.:/ and yeah, if i decide to give her any. I might just deprive her..... idk

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

'morning

oh god, i just pulled an all nighter even though i did not want to.
i do the craziest things when i dont sleep, and we have jamming today 

edit: sorry to cut in didnt realize youre talking move on...


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Damn heat failsafe profiles.:/ and yeah, if i decide to give her any. I might just deprive her..... idk
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



If you deprive her, you are just depriving yourself. Make sure she knows you are still angry, while at the same time banging her for all its worth. 

I know its sexist, but sometimes we get hurt too 



husam666 said:


> 'morning
> 
> oh god, i just pulled an all nighter even though i did not want to.
> i do the craziest things when i dont sleep, and we have jamming today

Click to collapse



Great! Now your band will have someone to blame!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

I have to sleep now, goodnight guys. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'morning
> 
> oh god, i just pulled an all nighter even though i did not want to.
> i do the craziest things when i dont sleep, and we have jamming today
> ...

Click to collapse



Its alright husam. Morning/midnight bud. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have to sleep now, goodnight guys.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Night buddy

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have to sleep now, goodnight guys.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Nightz. Feed on the bedbugs. After all, they feed on you.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have to sleep now, goodnight guys.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



sleep with a tight... i mean sleep tight 

im off to school now, cya in a few hours


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Circa survive always fixes things.... 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

srsly guys ya gotta check this out ... 

in other news im runin wp7 and will set up dual boot droid tomorow


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> srsly guys ya gotta check this out ...
> 
> in other news im runin wp7 and will set up dual boot droid tomorow

Click to collapse



Yes... lol. Complete and utter lol.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

lol, first in the tp2 and now in hd2,
why dont these people give up


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Yeah... Human stupidity has no limits.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... Human stupidity has no limits.

Click to collapse



Said perfectly

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Good morning all. I see you're doing better Watt? Good  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Well yes and no.....

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well yes and no.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Care to elaborate?


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

back.

hows it goin?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back.
> 
> hows it goin?

Click to collapse



Still worried about watt.


----------



## idavid_ (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Still worried about watt.

Click to collapse



Wait, what happened?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wait, what happened?

Click to collapse



He's upset about something...

Look back through today's conversation.


----------



## idavid_ (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He's upset about something...
> 
> Look back through today's conversation.

Click to collapse



Ahhh I see


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ahhh I see

Click to collapse



Yeah, so we'll stick around and make sure he doesn't do anything he regrets. And of course, so that he'll have someone to talk to.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

I slept it off guys. Im mostly better. Chances are my gf stayed home from school today too. Ik where im going. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



WHAT!?

I am spamming less than before ,
It's hard to quit


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I loled

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I slept it off guys. Im mostly better. Chances are my gf stayed home from school today too. Ik where im going. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Good thing buddy. Take it easy and don't make decisions while you're angry.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good thing buddy. Take it easy and don't make decisions while you're angry.

Click to collapse



I know

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone  I'm too tired today, Also lmao MTM


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Where do you guys get all the good pics?

Green is NOT my favorite color


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Right here

Click to collapse



Im talking about the random forever alone ones

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> HERE...not kidding this time

Click to collapse



thanks mtm. My gf loves these things.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

Hahaha at that links, So mean though that dating scam


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Goin to wrench on my rusted hunk of a truck.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Hey everyone!  Did my stalker stop by and I missed it?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

Heeey twitch


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeey twitch

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey, depressed about your keyboard? Have you tested it out on your other computer to see if it's not the keyboard itself? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

Hi all.
Everybody yell "Happy Birthday Sparky" in 3, 2, 1 (loudly please)  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPARKSTER! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

whos sparky


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Maxey, depressed about your keyboard? Have you tested it out on your other computer to see if it's not the keyboard itself?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yeah  If it works in Ubuntu.. it's not the keyboard and ive tried 2


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah  If it works in Ubuntu.. it's not the keyboard and ive tried 2

Click to collapse



Then it's obviously windows haha But I still think it's a driver issue.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> whos sparky

Click to collapse



Don't you pay attention? Who in OT doesn't know of the "Sparkster" ?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

HPPY BIRHDAY Spaarrksy


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

Sparky said Hi!
So what happened to ur keyboard Maxey? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky said Hi!
> So what happened to ur keyboard Maxey?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I ATE IT!!!!!!!! NOM NOM NOM! Those drivers were tasty


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I ATE IT!!!!!!!! NOM NOM NOM! Those drivers were tasty

Click to collapse



Twitch you, are a silly nana. Know that?     Hi btw.

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Twitch you, are a silly nana. Know that?     Hi btw.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Word, I know I am  Haha

Hey there babydoll.


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Word, I know I am  Haha
> 
> Hey there babydoll.

Click to collapse



I am gonna make Sparky a nice dinner tonight. Question: stuffing or baked or mashed potatoes (I'm making a roast chicken breast with rosemary and thyme) Whaddya think?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am gonna make Sparky a nice dinner tonight. Question: stuffing or baked or mashed potatoes (I'm making a roast chicken breast with rosemary and thyme) Whaddya think?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I would do Mashed potatoes with chives and some kind of butter sauce or gravy  That sounds good....


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't you pay attention? Who in OT doesn't know of the "Sparkster" ?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



not all the time


btw , max and twich did you guys ever get a donation thru that banner ???


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would do Mashed potatoes with chives and some kind of butter sauce or gravy  That sounds good....

Click to collapse



Ok. I will do exactly that (mashed potatoes) and I'll make both gravy and a butter and chive "sauce". Thank you.  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I will do exactly that (mashed potatoes) and I'll make both gravy and a butter and chive "sauce". Thank you.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



No problem, that sounds tasty  I'm jelly.

@Soulja, nah...but it never hurts to have it up


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No problem, that sounds tasty  I'm jelly.
> 
> @Soulja, nah...but it never hurts to have it up

Click to collapse



I gotta make my "Sparkster" a nice b day dinner...    (I'm no Rachel Ray but, I'm a pretty decent cook if I may say)  
Twitch what banner? (I hardly use the website anymore, just the app)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

Things to do with a banana when you have one in front of you and are bored  


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Things to do with a banana when you have one in front of you and are bored
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol... LMFAO! Maxey that's hilarious!
Epic win +1

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Things to do with a banana when you have one in front of you and are bored
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's definitely a "fin" 

@Babydoll, the Donate to me banned above the avatar


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

XD what's a fin? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD what's a fin?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fail-win 

DUH!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's definitely a "fin"
> 
> @Babydoll, the Donate to me banned above the avatar

Click to collapse



Like the one in picture 2 of my pics? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

So both? XD 


twitch153 said:


> Fail-win
> 
> DUH!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So both? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's SOOOOO bad it's a win haha


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's definitely a "fin"
> 
> @Babydoll, the Donate to me banned above the avatar

Click to collapse



Oh. I didn't see it. Like I said I'm on mai NexusssssssS....  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

XD yay I suppose haha  I was going to do a lemon saying they're pretty good... But then I'd have to eat it.... 





twitch153 said:


> It's SOOOOO bad it's a win haha

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Guess who's still awake


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Guess who fixed some lag with the help of my favorite kernel developer? Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guess who fixed some lag with the help of my favorite kernel developer? Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



hey kid, what's up?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey kid, what's up?

Click to collapse



Kid? I'm 2 months away from being 18.  But! Hi!  I'm tired and jealous that today is not Friday. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## htc fan89 (May 6, 2011)

Did you guys know Motorola atrix is actually the Matrix....


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> Did you guys know Motorola atrix is actually the Matrix....

Click to collapse



I like the Matrix  But I prefer my Nexus S 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Kid? I'm 2 months away from being 18.  But! Hi!  I'm tired and jealous that today is not Friday.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



haha it's friday and 2 hours here 

do you think I should sleep?
I pulled of an all nighter yesterday and all I got is 30 minutes of sleep after school earlier today


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> Did you guys know Motorola atrix is actually the Matrix....

Click to collapse



long time no see


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha it's friday and 2 hours here
> 
> do you think I should sleep?
> I pulled of an all nighter yesterday and all I got is 30 minutes of sleep after school earlier today

Click to collapse



YES! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> YES!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



okay then
'Night
see ya later

hopefully


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> okay then
> 'Night
> see ya later
> 
> hopefully

Click to collapse



I don't see you sleeping haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

for real now


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> for real now

Click to collapse



Night 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> okay then
> 'Night
> see ya later
> 
> hopefully

Click to collapse



Night Husam. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Hi watt. How is your Granddad doing?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hi again nana. Whaddya doin? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

I'm just doing some school work  I hate government related work. WHO CARES ABOUT HOW OTHER PEOPLE VOTE?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

Don't get me started on school. My gf is in 9th grade and they are trying to get her to pick her career.......in 9th grade!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Don't get me started on school. My gf is in 9th grade and they are trying to get her to pick her career.......in 9th grade!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



And you're in 12th?  I had my career pegged at 10th grade.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPARKSTERS!!!! We LOVE YOU TOO!!!

He has a nice birth date. 5/5


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And you're in 12th?  I had my career pegged at 10th grade.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



11th

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi watt. How is your Granddad doing?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Good. Thanks. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 11th
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ohhhh....underclassmen >_>

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ohhhh....underclassmen >_>
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I haven't got my career pegged until I quit my first job.


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I haven't got my career pegged until I quit my first job.

Click to collapse



I did because I'm awesome.  But it may change, who knows? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I did because I'm awesome.  But it may change, who knows?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Actually, I had my objectives in mind since I was 18.


Get rich.


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Actually, I had my objectives in mind since I was 18.
> 
> 
> Get rich.

Click to collapse



I haz you all beat! I knew I wanted to work with animals at 5yrs, birds specifically at 10yrs. I win!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz you all beat! I knew I wanted to work with animals at 5yrs, birds specifically at 10yrs. I win!

Click to collapse



=.=

I knew I wanted to laze around since I was born. Guess which website I'm on right now?


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ohhhh....underclassmen >_>
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Piss off. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

I win. Ive known since i was 6! Auto mechanic!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I win. Ive known since i was 6! Auto mechanic!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Then why would you not expect your gf to know what she wants to be? 

UNDERCLASSMEN! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I win. Ive known since i was 6! Auto mechanic!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



No. I WIN! I haz known since I was 5. Also I am Babydoll so that automatically puts me +1 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I WIN! I haz known since I was 5. Also I am Babydoll so that automatically puts me +1
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I've been lazing around and waiting to be fed since I was a baby. 

I WIN.

Good day to you, sirs and madams! Good day!


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I've been lazing around and waiting to be fed since I was a baby.
> 
> I WIN.
> 
> Good day to you, sirs and madams! Good day!

Click to collapse



Wrong. I always win. (it's the bane of my existence) Good night?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

Im impressed with my phone. Unplugged at 4 am, used forum runner all day to check up and post on explorerforum while i was working on my truck, made 300 texts, 4 calls and still at 38%. Good night to all. Playing fruit ninja until midnight. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im impressed with my phone. Unplugged at 4 am, used forum runner all day to check up and post on explorerforum while i was working on my truck, made 300 texts, 4 calls and still at 38%. Good night to all. Playing fruit ninja until midnight.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Nighty nite. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

I win because I'm just that cool, I'm already guaranteed a job that pays $15 an hour as my first job  It's all about knowing connections 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

I'm a winner before I was even born. 


Citation: Sperm.


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm a winner before I was even born.
> 
> 
> Citation: Sperm.

Click to collapse



You're damn right you're a weiner  haha But I'm heading to sleep, goodnight Sakai and everyone else! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm a winner before I was even born.
> 
> 
> Citation: Sperm.

Click to collapse



Nah... You ain't chuck Norris

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Good morning everyone!! 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

Hell no. I am a winner because part of me (the sperm part, at least) already beat a few million others before scoring with the ovum. Hence, I am a winner


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hell no. I am a winner because part of me (the sperm part, at least) already beat a few million others before scoring with the ovum. Hence, I am a winner

Click to collapse



Banned cause we all are.
Sing along... We are the champions my friend...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

666 post :evil: 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause we all are.
> Sing along... We are the champions my friend...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTING~~~~ TIL the END~~!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTING~~~~ TIL the END~~!!!

Click to collapse



Cause we are the champions! We are the champions! No time for spammers cause we are the champions....of the world! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153; ....of the world! :D

-Insert signature here-[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Correction : of the spam.....
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys

I just baught a real US air force jackets







10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## ScumpinatoS (May 6, 2011)

I love you guys


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

ScumpinatoS said:


> I love you guys

Click to collapse



Sorry no gays allowed

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sorry no gays allowed
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Well said hus


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well said hus
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Lol thanks 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol thanks
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Afternoon

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

'Evening


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2011)

'Evening


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2011)

Chemistry sucks donkey nuts

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

Hi. All.


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> The game.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We have already had this discussion earlier in this thread. I cannot lose. I always win. I am Babydoll and it is the bane of my existence. End.


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Chemistry sucks donkey nuts
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Agreed


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. All.

Click to collapse



Hi.  (using every smiley so I don't have to type ''10char'' )


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi.  (using every smiley so I don't have to type ''10char'' )

Click to collapse



Hi (damn vBulletin and the dreaded 10char...)


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

There not 10Char posts guys  *hint*hint*

(psst... Wait did you 2 get the PM like a while ago? )


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (psst... Wait did you 2 get the PM like a while ago? )

Click to collapse



2 days ago... You probably got that PM too


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> There not 10Char posts guys  *hint*hint*
> 
> (psst... Wait did you 2 get the PM like a while ago? )

Click to collapse



No. I did not get the "dreaded pm" that you and a few others did. Either I am not spammy enough or they overlooked me. (I truly don't know why )


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Chemistry sucks donkey nuts
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I love chemistry!  It's so easy and fun. And Husam, we can have gays, as long as they aren't trying to get into our pants we musn't discriminate. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I love chemistry!  It's so easy and fun. And Husam, we can have gays, as long as they aren't trying to get into our pants we musn't discriminate.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



XD Chemistry = hard.. physics is better


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Indeed 

And chemistry is really fun Maxey, learn stuff.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed
> 
> And chemistry is really fun Maxey, learn stuff.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yeah but formulas and things are weird


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah but formulas and things are weird

Click to collapse



Physics sucks! I hated it so much.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Heya 

@the other posts: Chemistry is cool


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Husam! Yeah! Chemistry! HIGH FIVE! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Physics sucks! I hated it so much.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Physics is easy  And I'm awesome at it


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Physics is easy  And I'm awesome at it

Click to collapse



It's easy, but it's not fun.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Physics is easy  And I'm awesome at it

Click to collapse



physics is awesome because you're still 14
wait till you reach the 10th grade... oh god 

@twitch: *high fiving*


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> physics is awesome because you're still 14
> wait till you reach the 10th grade... oh god
> 
> @twitch: *high fiving*

Click to collapse



My point exactly, it's still easy...ish. But it's not fun, it's "Meh". 




That's how I look when I do physics. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



That's how you look doing physics? Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



My reaction to calculus


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Guys Physics is good  And Chemistry is bad... Biology is weird


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My reaction to calculus

Click to collapse



Have you done any discrete math yet? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have you done any discrete math yet?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I did a subject called discrete structures
I liked it


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did a subject called discrete structures
> I liked it

Click to collapse



What's that? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



What if the watches are synchronized? O.O

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Aiduharan (May 6, 2011)

you people will never change


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> you people will never change

Click to collapse



Discussing Physics and Chemistry is much better than other spam


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> you people will never change

Click to collapse



Nah, we like the way we are. Why should we change? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's that?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



It's mainly logic


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's mainly logic

Click to collapse



With computers? Or...what? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> With computers? Or...what?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



nope, but useful for computers, it's math


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, but useful for computers, it's math

Click to collapse



Stop with all the damn math, chemistry, physics talk before I'm forced to use the powers of my mind to set fire to things (near you) 
 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stop with all the damn math, chemistry, physics talk before I'm forced to use the powers of my mind to set fire to things (near you)
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Math mathity math math math 

MESS WITH ME!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stop with all the damn math, chemistry, physics talk before I'm forced to use the powers of my mind to set fire to things (near you)
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Do it! I'm going to be doing discrete math, which deals with computer algorithms. Sounds SO fun! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do it! I'm going to be doing discrete math, which deals with computer algorithms. Sounds SO fun!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



it IS fun

10sh!tz


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Guys...  Our new favourite forums going by the recent chat in this thread http://www.nerdpassions.com/forum/


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys...  Our new favourite forums going by the recent chat in this thread http://www.nerdpassions.com/forum/

Click to collapse



The hell is this? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys...  Our new favourite forums going by the recent chat in this thread http://www.nerdpassions.com/forum/

Click to collapse



WTF is that?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it IS fun
> 
> 10sh!tz

Click to collapse



Hopefully haha Ugh, I can't get the taste of black and mild out of my mouth.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF is that?

Click to collapse



A forum for nerds.. to discuss nerdiness  Lulz... Google


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A forum for nerds.. to discuss nerdiness  Lulz... Google

Click to collapse



No, we don't do that Maxey. Bad.  haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A forum for nerds.. to discuss nerdiness  Lulz... Google

Click to collapse



Google is nerd??


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, we don't do that Maxey. Bad.  haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



XD They have an off topic... And a place to discuss the difference between nerd geek and dork.. Also Nerd relation ships! *Hint*Alan*Hint*  And a Science section for you too


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it IS fun
> 
> 10sh!tz

Click to collapse




 now my head hurts.....
I hate math! I hate it! I hate it!
Is it naptime yet?
@Twitch don't tempt me, I know a recipe for bbq bananas.... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD They have an off topic... And a place to discuss the difference between nerd geek and dork.. Also Nerd relation ships! *Hint*Alan*Hint*  And a Science section for you too

Click to collapse



I'm not joining and will not be swayed to do otherwise. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> now my head hurts.....
> I hate math! I hate it! I hate it!
> Is it naptime yet?
> @Twitch don't tempt me, I know a recipe for bbq bananas....
> ...

Click to collapse



BRING IT! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Math mathity math math math
> 
> MESS WITH ME!

Click to collapse



Don't play with me BOSS!
I'm in the mood for some good ol fashioned insubordination...  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not joining and will not be swayed to do otherwise.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



hahaha  Fair enough.. Also.. Alll I did was google Nerd Forums.. They look creepy... Im not a member!


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A forum for nerds.. to discuss nerdiness  Lulz... Google

Click to collapse



Also I'm NOT a nerd. I'm a geekchick! Get it right!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> BRING IT!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Fine. You have been warned. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. You have been warned.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I know I did, I'm still not burning  I doubt your powers! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know I did, I'm still not burning  I doubt your powers!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I never said anything about it happening "immediately"..... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never said anything about it happening "immediately".....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I'm still doubting them. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm still doubting them.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ok..... Keep on a keeping on.....until your trashcan ends up in flames  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

pfft...! Nerds


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> pfft...! Nerds

Click to collapse



Psst......you are too.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> pfft...! Nerds

Click to collapse



pfft.. dorks


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfft.. dorks

Click to collapse



Pfft...wannabe Sergeants.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Psst......you are too.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



psst.. Shh.! Dont tell anyone!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> psst.. Shh.! Dont tell anyone!

Click to collapse



Psst....I'm listening to System of a Down.  And I won't tell, for a fee. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pfft...wannabe Sergeants.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



pfft.. husam wannabes


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfft.. husam wannabes

Click to collapse



Pfft...hopeful thinkers. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pfft...hopeful thinkers.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



pfft.. truth deniers


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pfft...hopeful thinkers.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Pfffft.... Wishful thinkers is more like it.... You.....NERDS!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pfffft.... Wishful thinkers is more like it.... You.....NERDS!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



pfft.. blonds


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2011)

Pfft... Combo breakers.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Pfft... Combo breakers.

Click to collapse



pfft.. pffters


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Pfft.. XD This is Spam I think


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfft.. pffters

Click to collapse



Pfffft....you lose. THE GAME! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Bam! And just like that I ended it 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bam! And just like that I ended it
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



pfft.. a-holes


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bam! And just like that I ended it
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Bam? Just like that? Really?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bam? Just like that? Really?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Yes, got a problem? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, got a problem?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yes. I have many. R we ok with that you....you ninja nana math doer.

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I have many. R we ok with that you....you ninja nana math doer.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Yeah, we coo' haha  I want nacho cheese. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I have many. R we ok with that you....you ninja nana math doer.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



math is cool,
calculus isn't


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> math is cool,
> calculus isn't

Click to collapse



Calculus isn't fun 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Yes Maxey, Husam's phone haha xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Calculus isn't fun
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Captain obvious!!
call 1800-twitch-nana


----------



## JimJam707 (May 6, 2011)

Hey all


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah, we coo' haha  I want nacho cheese.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



No. no nacho cheese for you. Unless I can have some too... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey all

Click to collapse



pfft.. hi typers


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. no nacho cheese for you. Unless I can have some too...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Of course you can.  Hi Jim may! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfft.. hi typers

Click to collapse



Pfffft.... To a guy named Husam that is/are my friend... 
So...pfffft.... Ha!
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Captain obvious!!
> call 1800-twitch-nana

Click to collapse



WHO GAVE YOU THAT NUMBER?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey all

Click to collapse



How goes it....? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Heeey


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WHO GAVE YOU THAT NUMBER?!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I did...I also posted it on twitter...

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I did...I also posted it on twitter...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



WHO GAVE IT TO YOU?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WHO GAVE YOU THAT NUMBER?!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



what she said xD


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WHO GAVE IT TO YOU?!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I did

10things


----------



## JimJam707 (May 6, 2011)

Oi. Get off that, that's Nacho cheese!
badum tsch


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Impasta? Fake pasta? Get it? *Unfunny joke*


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did
> 
> 10things

Click to collapse



[email protected][email protected]" Confusion. I've just been brain ducked.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> [email protected][email protected]" Confusion. I've just been brain ducked.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yes you haz.... Ha ha ha ha ha ha...

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> [email protected][email protected]" Confusion. I've just been brain ducked.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse








works everytime


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes you haz.... Ha ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



An assist from Husam, kudos haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> An assist from Husam, kudos haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Funny, wasn't it? 
Husam, I haz stolded da piktur. M'kay?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> An assist from Husam, kudos haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse




@bd, I googled infinite loop and i found it so ok


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

I want food guys 

@Husam, sticks and stones may break my bones but I'll kick you in the nuts repeatedly.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I want food guys
> 
> @Husam, sticks and stones may break my bones but I'll kick you in the nuts repeatedly.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



pfffff... I have nuts armor


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfffff... I have nuts armor

Click to collapse



Lmao! You mean a cup? XD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I want food guys
> 
> @Husam, sticks and stones may break my bones but I'll kick you in the nuts repeatedly.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I haz left over roasted chicken from last night... Ooh, I am gonna make chicken soup.... Yay! 

Want sum soup?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! You mean a cup? XD
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



no Kevlar


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz left over roasted chicken from last night... Ooh, I am gonna make chicken soup.... Yay!
> 
> Want sum soup?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Hell yeah I do! Did Sparky like the potatoes?! 

@Husam, I'll use spiked steel toed boots 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hell yeah I do! Did Sparky like the potatoes?!
> 
> @Husam, I'll use spiked steel toed boots
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Kevlar is bullet proof fabric


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Kevlar is bullet proof fabric

Click to collapse



Okay, but is it impact resistant? No. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay, but is it impact resistant? No.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



To the cup store!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> To the cup store!

Click to collapse



Spiked and steel toed boots would murder you.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hell yeah I do! Did Sparky like the potatoes?!
> 
> @Husam, I'll use spiked steel toed boots
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yes. He loved the potatoes! XD
Ok. I put the chicken in to boil the meat and make the stock... Where's Sparky when I need him to chop the vegetables? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Spiked and steel toed boots would murder you.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



damn that saturday song got me out of the evil mood

I can't think of a good answer


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. He loved the potatoes! XD
> Ok. I put the chicken in to boil the meat and make the stock... Where's Sparky when I need him to chop the vegetables?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



At work? Duh haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. He loved the potatoes! XD
> Ok. I put the chicken in to boil the meat and make the stock... Where's Sparky when I need him to chop the vegetables?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



he's at work... DUH!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's at work... DUH!

Click to collapse



....o.o Husam, that was cool haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's at work... DUH!

Click to collapse



Ummm. Duh. It was more of a rhetorical question... (he will be at work until at least 1am and get this....Sunday he will leave at 12pm and get home Monday at 5 am  )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....o.o Husam, that was cool haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



lol   IKR?


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol   IKR?

Click to collapse



IKR? Wtf?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> IKR? Wtf?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



IKYKR?


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IKYKR?

Click to collapse



IKYKR? WTFRUTA?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Where do i fall on this mafia?


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> IKYKR? WTFRUTA?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



IKYKR= I know you know, right


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Where do i fall on this mafia?

Click to collapse



you know that by joining you have to follow my orders as I am the second in charge...


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know that by joining you have to follow my orders as I am the second in charge...

Click to collapse



Yeah but I'm still head honcho because I'm first in line 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know that by joining you have to follow my orders as I am the second in charge...

Click to collapse



F*CK that!! Ill follow twitches orders as he is #1,

I will follow ur orders when i can afford a Lamborghini and when Elephants Fly at the same time!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know that by joining you have to follow my orders as I am the second in charge...

Click to collapse



And I am the "executive assistant" to the second in charge...  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but I'm still head honcho because I'm first in line
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Buuuuut.. I'm in charge when you're not around

@dave: elephants can fly, didn't you watch that cartoon, forgot the name 

@BD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Buuuuut.. I'm in charge when you're not around
> 
> @dave: elephants can fly, didn't you watch that cartoon, forgot the name
> 
> @BD

Click to collapse



Yes in Disneys DUMBO,

Epic Fail For Forgetting a classic 

Also i cant afford a lamborghini so there


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

> > Yeah but I'm still head honcho because I'm first in line
> >
> > -Insert signature here-
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Did you mean Dumbo? (the elephant that can fly)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes in Disneys DUMBO,
> 
> Epic Fail For Forgetting a classic
> 
> Also i cant afford a lamborghini so there

Click to collapse



F*** in discrete math:

True & False = False


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Buuuuut.. I'm in charge when you're not around
> 
> @dave: elephants can fly, didn't you watch that cartoon, forgot the name
> 
> @BD

Click to collapse



Yeah but I'm usually around. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but I'm usually around.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Except when you are not....  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

I think there needs to be some Ranks that need moved around


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> F*** in discrete math:
> 
> True & False = False

Click to collapse



You stated looking up discrete math? That sound like a logic gate.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think there needs to be some Ranks that need moved around

Click to collapse



I think someone needs to be hit on the butt


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You stated looking up discrete math? That sound like a logic gate.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



they are kinda the same


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think someone needs to be hit on the butt

Click to collapse



U perhaps by another man


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You stated looking up discrete math? That sound like a logic gate.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



MATH! ACK! I hate you all!   jk 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they are kinda the same

Click to collapse



They are? Then that'll be easy! I think those are fun. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

No squabbling children. You need to stop arguing 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> MATH! ACK! I hate you all!   jk
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



oh girl I love you (not in a creepy M_T_M->Twitch way)


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh girl I love you (not in a creepy M_T_M->Twitch way)

Click to collapse



I know.  hee hee....
Me 2...  
No more math talk m'kay?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No squabbling children. You need to stop arguing
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Who's squabbling? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know. XD hee hee....
> Me 2...
> No more math talk m'kay?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Just use the work M'kay instead of F*ck


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who's squabbling?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Husam and David were haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam and David were haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Bad! Bad! Husam and David stop that RIGHT NOW! or conan will put you in the corner again!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know.  hee hee....
> Me 2...
> No more math talk m'kay?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

Sorry for starting the mafths discussion

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bad! Bad! Husam and David stop that RIGHT NOW! or conan will put you in the corner again!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I was in the corner for 3 seconds and got bored so i left, and i wont go back


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

I either need to:
1) change the battery in my NS
2) switch to my cr-48
3) leave this nuthouse and take a nap.
Vote Now!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I was in the corner for 3 seconds and got bored so i left, and i wont go back

Click to collapse



I rebelled and never sat in the corner 

@bd 2 pick 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sorry for starting the mafths discussion
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



So your the troublemaker eh?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Option 1 and

option 3 slightly modified of course:

Stay in the nuthouse and take a nap


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Option 1 and
> 
> option 3 slightly modified of course:
> 
> Stay in the nuthouse and take a nap

Click to collapse



Vote counted.
Husam, Twitch, Watt? Votes please.

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Vote counted.
> Husam, Twitch, Watt? Votes please.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I did read above

30 seconds


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Vote counted.
> Husam, Twitch, Watt? Votes please.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Whatever makes you happy. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did read above
> 
> 30 seconds

Click to collapse



And you vote how? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Whatever makes you happy.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



*facepalm* ACK! How is that a vote?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And you vote how?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I chose 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I chose 2

Click to collapse



Easiest choice. DONE!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Easiest choice. DONE!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Exactly  Did that make you happy?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Easiest choice. DONE!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I rulz


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I rulz

Click to collapse



Uh no u dont..........


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Uh no u dont..........

Click to collapse



teh hell I do


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Stop it you two! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Stop it you two!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



NO!

@dave, just remembered, look at the tags xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Uh no u dont..........

Click to collapse



@davidrules... actually, He kinda does ( he's the ban king)
@twitch Yes, a vote would have been nice though considering I'm making that chicken soup 
Oh... I'm baaaack.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Stop it you two!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



what u goin to do MR DON???


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what u goin to do MR DON???

Click to collapse



Easy, I'll report your posts to the mods.  Yours too Husam. Cut it out.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Easy, I'll report your posts to the mods.  Yours too Husam. Cut it out.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ok then, fine ill play nice, even tho i am playing nice


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok then, fine ill play nice, even tho i am playing nice

Click to collapse



I know but I don't want that in this thread, no arguing. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what u goin to do MR DON???

Click to collapse



he can go all bananas 

@bd welcome back 

P.S I'm the ban master


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know but I don't want that in this thread, no arguing.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Arguing ??? Where???


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Arguing ??? Where???

Click to collapse



+1

(see no arguing only agreeing)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys i found my place in this so called "Mafia"


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he can go all bananas
> 
> @bd welcome back
> 
> P.S I'm the ban master

Click to collapse



^ I think I was the one that pointed that out...
So I haz a question... I haz an upgrade on mai Sprint account in a few days. Should I get a 3G/4G USB device (like I'm using now in my router) and continue using it via the router or... Should I get the Sierra Overdrive Pro 3G/4G 
wireless hotspot ( slighty more expensive) T he reason I ask is using the usb stick without the Smartview software is causing problems (sometimes)with how Sprint calculates my usage... Whaddya think????????????/


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> teh hell I do

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> I rulz

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Uh no u dont..........

Click to collapse



Right there  Bite me hoes haha


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys i found my place in this so called "Mafia"

Click to collapse



No way, you're not going to be above sakai,llama,watt or dexter


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

You're not a loner  Or else you wouldn't be in this family


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No way, you're not going to be above sakai,llama,watt or dexter

Click to collapse



But im not im on a whole new page of the list at the end thats why im off to the right.


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> ^ I think I was the one that pointed that out...
> So I haz a question... I haz an upgrade on mai Sprint account in a few days. Should I get a 3G/4G USB device (like I'm using now in my router) and continue using it via the router or... Should I get the Sierra Overdrive Pro 3G/4G
> wireless hotspot ( slighty more expensive) T he reason I ask is using the usb stick without the Smartview software is causing problems (sometimes)with how Sprint calculates my usage... Whaddya think????????????/

Click to collapse



get the sierra if the difference is not too much 



twitch153 said:


> Right there  Bite me hoes haha

Click to collapse



are you sure, my jaw is really strong 

@dave: twtich didn't tell me to add you, yet


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Well peace out guys time to go home from work


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well peace out guys time to go home from work

Click to collapse



who am I going to annoy now? 

lol

cya,
one more thing


erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get the sierra if the difference is not too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The overdrive (sierra) is $100 the franklin U600 (usb) is $25 (if that)
Oh, what the h3l1 I'll just mug Sparky for the diff..


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well peace out guys time to go home from work

Click to collapse



Bye  And yeah, Husam you can add him now haha


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The overdrive (sierra) is $100 the franklin U600 (usb) is $25 (if that)
> Oh, what the h3l1 I'll just mug Sparky for the diff..

Click to collapse



lol
sometimes i wonder why didn't you feed him that egg xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> sometimes i wonder why didn't you feed him that egg xD

Click to collapse



Cuz to mug Sparky requires a brick to the head (He would be unconscious  )
To feed Him that egg would require He actually eat ( eg Not Unconscious  )
Capiche?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bye  And yeah, Husam you can add him now haha

Click to collapse



done and done


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz to mug Sparky requires a brick to the head (He would be unconscious  )
> To feed Him that egg would require He actually eat ( eg Not Unconscious  )
> Capiche?

Click to collapse



Lmao You're such a great wife XD


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz to mug Sparky requires a brick to the head (He would be unconscious  )
> To feed Him that egg would require He actually eat ( eg Not Unconscious  )
> Capiche?

Click to collapse



capiche 

lol @this


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao You're such a great wife XD

Click to collapse



Ain't I just the sweetest thing ever?!?!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> capiche
> 
> lol @this

Click to collapse



"YOU BASTARD!"   
LOL I should have known better. Oh, well....


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> capiche
> 
> lol @this

Click to collapse



Husam, you're a retard haha 

Ugh, I hate English! It's not hard, it's just a lot of work. 

@Babydoll, yeah I'm sure you make the potential tumors in his skull very happy with the constant muggings haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> capiche
> 
> lol @this

Click to collapse



Hey everyone 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey DD, what's going on with you?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ain't I just the sweetest thing ever?!?!

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Husam, you're a retard haha
> 
> Ugh, I hate English! It's not hard, it's just a lot of work.
> 
> @Babydoll, yeah I'm sure you make the potential tumors in his skull very happy with the constant muggings haha

Click to collapse



yes I am 



Babydoll25 said:


> "YOU BASTARD!"
> LOL I should have known better. Oh, well....

Click to collapse







hey DD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Im back!!! 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im back!!!
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



that was fast (not what she said )


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that was fast (not what she said )

Click to collapse



It's what she said to you.  I kid I kid.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Just relaxing after work. Hbu? I am also trying to figure out how to get some money back that is owed to me by some drug addict who is a friends sister and tricked me into thinking she was stuck in Toronto with no gas. Now no one is answering my texts. Grrrrrrrrrrrr

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just relaxing after work. Hbu? I am also trying to figure out how to get some money back that is owed to me by some drug addict who is a friends sister and tricked me into thinking she was stuck in Toronto with no gas. Now no one is answering my texts. Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's irritating, want someone to break them ankles?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's irritating, want someone to break them ankles?

Click to collapse



Isn't it knee caps people are supposed to break when others owe them money?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Isn't it knee caps people are supposed to break when others owe them money?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Who cares what it is? We'll break something of our choice unless directed by the customer otherwise


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just relaxing after work. Hbu? I am also trying to figure out how to get some money back that is owed to me by some drug addict who is a friends sister and tricked me into thinking she was stuck in Toronto with no gas. Now no one is answering my texts. Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not good. Well, what's the point of being a mafia member if we can't be "mafia members" *hint hint*


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Isn't it knee caps people are supposed to break when others owe them money?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no, i think it's nuts


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not good. Well, what's the point of being a mafia member if we can't be "mafia members" *hint hint*

Click to collapse



DD isn't a mafia member though  He's a potential client.


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> DD isn't a mafia member though  He's a potential client.

Click to collapse



I vote for him in


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i think it's nuts

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, bust their nuts. And a potential client? How does one become part of the Mafia family?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah, bust their nuts. And a potential client? How does one become part of the Mafia family?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You ask and if we approve, you're in  It's not hard to become a member just make sure you wield our banana crest somewhere in your sig or as your avatar.


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah, bust their nuts. And a potential client? How does one become part of the Mafia family?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



you have to do the rituals

1- hit yourself in the nuts
2- post photos of you GF nude online
3- say that you love Justin Beiber 

JK 

just put the the logo in your sig and you're in


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

One becomes part of the family through careful consideration on the part of #1 and #2....
Then I take your name down on the list and put it in a BIG file.  
(#1 twitch and #2 husam)


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you have to do the rituals
> 
> 1- hit yourself in the nuts
> 2- post photos of you GF nude online
> ...

Click to collapse



Done, done, done and.... o ****. Never mind, I didn't do any of that haha, and okay, what logo is this, I'm on my phone now, so I can't see anyone's sig. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> One becomes part of the family through careful consideration on the part of #1 and #2....
> Then I take your name down on the list and put it in a BIG file.
> (#1 twitch and #2 husam)

Click to collapse



you do all that? 

sit down and relax I'll do the dirty job for you


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You ask and if we approve, you're in  It's not hard to become a member just make sure you wield our banana crest somewhere in your sig or as your avatar.

Click to collapse



I AM A BANANA!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Done, done, done and.... o ****. Never mind, I didn't do any of that haha, and okay, what logo is this, I'm on my phone now, so I can't see anyone's sig.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's ok, you can do it later 

you're on the list


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Alright!  thanks guys. And can I ask where the family name came from?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## htc fan89 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I AM A BANANA!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yeah and I'm a Purple Llama


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you do all that?
> 
> sit down and relax I'll do the dirty job for you

Click to collapse



I am the consigliere's assistant, am I not?
Whaddya think I was doin' all this time? (besides mugging Sparky )


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Oh, and who is the boss of da family?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Alright!  thanks guys. And can I ask where the family name came from?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Me, Husam, and Maxey were on skype and talking about creating a new team because Llama likes to take vacations so we saw fit that we created a new team and I don't remember how I became leader (I'm just that awesome ) and while we were coming up with team names Husam suggested making it a mafia instead of a team (Because teams are kinda lame) and since I am a banana and italian we decided to make it an italian name which translates into: The developers of bananas


----------



## souljaboy (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and who is the boss of da family?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



too many questions , we dont like ur kind here

ur job is to stay quiet and serve ur masters in *any* ways they might desire


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Alright!  thanks guys. And can I ask where the family name came from?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



nowhere, just a couple of friends that rebelled against team llama 



Babydoll25 said:


> I am the consigliere's assistant, am I not?
> Whaddya think I was doin' all this time? (besides mugging Sparky )

Click to collapse



hard job you have, let me do the job for you.
take the rest of the day off, go to the mall or something


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and who is the boss of da family?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm the boss of course


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nowhere, just a couple of friends that rebelled against team llama
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted the story! I remembered it (Unlike you haha)


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> too many questions , we dont like ur kind here
> 
> ur job is to stay quiet and serve ur masters in *any* ways they might desire

Click to collapse



are you sure you're a dude

you're avatar and sig look too girly


----------



## souljaboy (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you sure you're a dude
> 
> you're avatar and sig look too girly

Click to collapse



 never said i am , husam


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> never said i am , husam

Click to collapse



Are you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> too many questions , we dont like ur kind here
> 
> ur job is to stay quiet and serve ur masters in *any* ways they might desire

Click to collapse



Sorry, just can't take you seriously with that avatar  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry, just can't take you seriously with that avatar
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did you read the story? I don't want to have posted it and it not even be appreciated by anyone


----------



## souljaboy (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry, just can't take you seriously with that avatar
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i know , its just too much for ur brain , i cook and boil it when you look at it 

im on that charlie sheen swag


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nowhere, just a couple of friends that rebelled against team llama
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwww. Thanks Boss!
Maybe I'll take a dinner break....


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> never said i am , husam

Click to collapse



you said that you weren't a girl


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> i know , its just too much for ur brain , i cook and boil it when you look at it
> 
> im on that charlie sheen swag

Click to collapse



Lmao you're retarded soulja xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## souljaboy (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you said that you weren't a girl

Click to collapse



is that the truth or a lie ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you read the story? I don't want to have posted it and it not even be appreciated by anyone

Click to collapse



Sorry twitch, it just got kinda lost in the thread. I appreciate it  nd it all makes perfect sense now 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry twitch, it just got kinda lost in the thread. I appreciate it  nd it all makes perfect sense now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's cool we all get lost in the thread haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> is that the truth or a lie ?

Click to collapse



you said that more than once, so I figured it's the truth


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

I gots to go take a shower. See you later everyone. (Oh, and hopefully you get souljaboys gender sorted out ) 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I gots to go take a shower. See you later everyone. (Oh, and hopefully you get souljaboys gender sorted out )
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



real men don't shower 

I wonder what that bad smell is


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

Don't forget!!!!!!!!! TOMORROW IS FREE COMIC BOOK DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
www.freecomicbookday.com


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't forget!!!!!!!!! TOMORROW IS FREE COMIC BOOK DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> www.freecomicbookday.com

Click to collapse



Damn it's in the USA


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn it's in the USA

Click to collapse



So.... you can come. I'll have Pipsqueak fly ya over


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

Hi guys! 1: how many of you use a case for your phone? And 2:i need a new case, cause two piece bodyglove cases arent strong nor protect adaquetly. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So.... you can come. I'll have Pipsqueak fly ya over

Click to collapse



if she let me live xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys! 1: how many of you use a case for your phone? And 2:i need a new case, cause two piece bodyglove cases arent strong nor protect adaquetly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I use 2 cases: 1 is a skin case that stays on all the time 2 is a pouch that fits either Nexii with the skin case on and I use a screen protector also


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys! 1: how many of you use a case for your phone? And 2:i need a new case, cause two piece bodyglove cases arent strong nor protect adaquetly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I use my TPU S shaped Nexus S case and a matte screen protector  Although I prefer my phone naked I get REALLY paranoid about dust getting into my phone


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

reminds me of llamas case thread


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> reminds me of llamas case thread

Click to collapse



SHH! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> SHH!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



oo, sorry lol


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

I need to get a good tpu one peice case. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I need to get a good tpu one peice case.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



and another case for that case, and another case for that other case... the list goes on


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and another case for that case, and another case for that other case... the list goes on

Click to collapse



Didn't I see this somewhere else before???


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys! 1: how many of you use a case for your phone? And 2:i need a new case, cause two piece bodyglove cases arent strong nor protect adaquetly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



See what I mean? Skin case on N1 (using NS to take the pix) and the pouch on the bottom. Sometimes when I'm really paranoid I put the phone in the pouch in the felt bag thing on the top. M'kay?
Edit: very funny Husam...very funny.... 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys! 1: how many of you use a case for your phone? And 2:i need a new case, cause two piece bodyglove cases arent strong nor protect adaquetly.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Real men don't use cases.lol
Oh, and hey again
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Didn't I see this somewhere else before???

Click to collapse



You did?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Real men don't use cases.lol
> Oh, and hey again
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



nor screen protectors, kinda reminds me of why my screen is scratched to death


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Real men don't use cases.lol
> Oh, and hey again
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Real men aren't really that intelligent are they?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Real men aren't really that intelligent are they?

Click to collapse



where did you get that from? 

real women use cases 

anywayz good morning I'm heading to bed


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

I usually dont use teh case cause it makes me NOT want to use the phone cuz of how much bulk it adds, but i like my phone being protected at work.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where did you get that from?
> 
> real women use cases
> 
> anywayz good morning I'm heading to bed

Click to collapse



Nighty nite Husam! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Real men aren't really that intelligent are they?

Click to collapse



Nah, but our phones don't look prissy, jks  And I just trust my phone to handle whatever I throw at it. It has fallen on concrete floors numerous times, down stairs, and gets exposed to dangerous conditions on the farm, but there is hardly a scratch on it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Real men don't use cases.lol
> Oh, and hey again
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Real men dont use brakes on thier bikes either, but ask my friend with the broken leg. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where did you get that from?
> 
> real women use cases
> 
> anywayz good morning I'm heading to bed

Click to collapse



Night husam

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

I don't have a case I do have a zagging invisible shield screen protector other then that I guess I'm a real man 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, but our phones don't look prissy, jks  And I just trust my phone to handle whatever I throw at it. It has fallen on concrete floors numerous times, down stairs, and gets exposed to dangerous conditions on the farm, but there is hardly a scratch on it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh my god hahaha 

Even if I thought my phone could take that abuse I wouldn't want to take that chance!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh my god hahaha
> 
> Even if I thought my phone could take that abuse I wouldn't want to take that chance!

Click to collapse



Yeah, these HTC phones are super tough. There is a thread in the desire z section bout a Guy who ran over his desire z with a cargo van and it was fine.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, but our phones don't look prissy, jks  And I just trust my phone to handle whatever I throw at it. It has fallen on concrete floors numerous times, down stairs, and gets exposed to dangerous conditions on the farm, but there is hardly a scratch on it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Occasionly i work with chemicals that leave burns and eat your skin. The back of my defy started to fade a lil cause i refused to buy a case. And ive dropped this more times then i can count un-cased and its fine

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, these HTC phones are super tough. There is a thread in the desire z section bout a Guy who ran over his desire z with a cargo van and it was fine.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They are pretty tough, it's not like I'm a loyal Samsung fan or never had an HTC phone.


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They are pretty tough, it's not like I'm a loyal Samsung fan or never had an HTC phone.

Click to collapse



I am However, a loyal Nexus fan. I want to own every Nexus phone made! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am However, a loyal Nexus fan. I want to own every Nexus phone made!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Same here, I love Nexus devices. There is nothing better than straight pimpin' google phones


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, these HTC phones are super tough. There is a thread in the desire z section bout a Guy who ran over his desire z with a cargo van and it was fine.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I can attest to that. One of the best phones ive owned. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## souljaboy (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao you're retarded soulja xD
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



**** you twich  , that was uncalled for


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Same here, I love Nexus devices. There is nothing better than straight pimpin' google phones

Click to collapse



I will NEVER SELL any of my Nexus phones.... In like 50 years I'll be on antiques roadshow with all of them...    

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, so I started a giveaway contest on xda. It's in the ot area, and it's actually kind of embarrassing to me now as no one has even submitted. It's the Diablo contest thread, I decided to do it to give back to the xda community because of how much more awesome and better they have helped me make my phone. So if you could head over and take a look?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> **** you twich  , that was uncalled for

Click to collapse



I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings Soulja, that wasn't my intention. 







-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, so I started a giveaway contest on xda. It's in the ot area, and it's actually kind of embarrassing to me now as no one has even submitted. It's the Diablo contest thread, I decided to do it to give back to the xda community because of how much more awesome and better they have helped me make my phone. So if you could head over and take a look?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I saw it  I never played diablo though, if it was a FPS I would do it...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, so I started a giveaway contest on xda. It's in the ot area, and it's actually kind of embarrassing to me now as no one has even submitted. It's the Diablo contest thread, I decided to do it to give back to the xda community because of how much more awesome and better they have helped me make my phone. So if you could head over and take a look?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What's the name of the thread?
Link maybe? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Same here, I love Nexus devices. There is nothing better than straight pimpin' google phones

Click to collapse



How are they straight pimpin' Google? I'm afraid I haven't really looked into nexus very much 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I saw it  I never played diablo though, if it was a FPS I would do it...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Argg, it's Diablo 2 was only the best RPG ever.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1066280 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How are they straight pimpin' Google? I'm afraid I haven't really looked into nexus very much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I like sense thanks. And verizon. Hahahah twitch is gonna get bung raped by at&t :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How are they straight pimpin' Google? I'm afraid I haven't really looked into nexus very much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They are maintained directly by google which means:

Latest updates no matter what.
Latest technology.
Stock vanilla goodness.
I'm sure there is more that I'm forgetting I just don't remember it all.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They are maintained directly by google which means:
> 
> Latest updates no matter what.
> Latest technology.
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds alright I guess. I love rooting and moding tho, so not sure if that would be my thing

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That sounds alright I guess. I love rooting and moding tho, so not sure if that would be my thing
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You don't think you can root on mod on the Nexus devices? That's usually why people get them. They don't have stupid sh!t like locked bootloader.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You don't think you can root on mod on the Nexus devices? That's usually why people get them. They don't have stupid sh!t like locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Oh, when you where talking about stock I thought you meant stock.haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, when you where talking about stock I thought you meant stock.haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



...I'm not following haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ...I'm not following haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Like cant have anything done stock i think is what he means

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Like cant have anything done stock i think is what he means
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Yup. Sorry I'm tired. I think it's bed time. The old alarm is gunna be going off in 6 hours

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup. Sorry I'm tired. I think it's bed time. The old alarm is gunna be going off in 6 hours
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Then head to sleep dude 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then head to sleep dude
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Oh, I am. Gdnight guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup. Sorry I'm tired. I think it's bed time. The old alarm is gunna be going off in 6 hours
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



SLEEP. EARTH TO DD, SLEEP. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Goodnight. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Goodnight.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Night bud

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They are maintained directly by google which means:
> 
> Latest updates no matter what.
> Latest technology.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not only that but "fastboot oem unlock" for ease of rooting 
Yes I know the xoom has  it and is not a nexus device however the xoom is the google experience device for 3.0 so it has that command....

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Morning  Anyone know what tommorow is??  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

'Afternoon

anyone here?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Hey Husam...

Sent from my Hospital bed


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Husam...
> 
> Sent from my Hospital bed

Click to collapse



are you ok, 
what happened?

edit, just saw it on fb
you're high lucky bastard


----------



## luca.costantino (May 7, 2011)

agreed


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

luca.costantino said:


> agreed

Click to collapse



who TF are you


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Husam...
> 
> Sent from my Hospital bed

Click to collapse



Hey guys. Another wild night gone bad?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys. Another wild night gone bad?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



he hurt his knee xD

hope it's ok


----------



## idavid_ (May 7, 2011)

Guys, previous page was #666


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, previous page was #666

Click to collapse



yeah i noticed lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> who TF are you

Click to collapse



Just another n00b trying to get ten posts

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he hurt his knee xD
> 
> hope it's ok

Click to collapse



That sucks 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Husam...
> 
> Sent from my Hospital bed

Click to collapse



Hey max! Are you alright? How did you hurt your knee?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

XD Lmao! Yes it was the good part of it 


husam666 said:


> are you ok,
> what happened?
> 
> edit, just saw it on fb
> you're high lucky bastard

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

So guys , how can I find you on fb? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So guys , how can I find you on fb?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



You don't find us...we find you. Du du doo 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So guys , how can I find you on fb?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



sent you a pm


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sent you a pm

Click to collapse



Saw it, i added you and max, but cant find the others

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Saw it, i added you and max, but cant find the others
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App

Click to collapse



Edit: saw it

Dimitris right?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Hey  I got your PM  Yum... KFC  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Edit: saw it
> 
> Dimitris right?

Click to collapse



Yep. Thats my name out of xda.. 

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

I don't have a facebook so tough luck finding me  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Sent pm's to you guys as well

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

By the way, Good morning all 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  I got your PM  Yum... KFC
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



KFC sucks

@david: i suggested alan and sakai 

@dev 'Morning


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> KFC sucks
> 
> @david: i suggested alan and sakai
> 
> @dev 'Morning

Click to collapse



I like KFC 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Kentucky fried chicken and a pizza hut pizza hut


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Kentucky fried chicken and a pizza hut pizza hut

Click to collapse



Pizza hut is gross. :b i work there, i know. Morning everybody!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

I don't really like pizza hut, but they have awesome bread sticks, I fell in love with those things. 

Morning watt! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

KFC here causes food poison


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't really like pizza hut, but they have awesome bread sticks, I fell in love with those things.
> 
> Morning watt!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



The wings are awesome, so are the 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> KFC here causes food poison

Click to collapse



Maybe where you live  The wings I was meh about. You can't mimic Buffalo wings.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe where you live  The wings I was meh about. You can't mimic Buffalo wings.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Buffaloes have wings? 

 xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Buffaloes have wings?
> 
> xD

Click to collapse



They use there ears Luke dumbo as wings and fly lol

Btw when did this thread turn into what I ate thread ir what I like to eat thread and all thus random garbage... :/

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

Morning all
Hey Twitch I know the, secret to really good buffalo wings  

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> They use there ears Luke dumbo as wings and fly lol
> 
> Btw when did this thread turn into what I ate thread ir what I like to eat thread and all thus random garbage... :/
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



this thread is the off-topic mixed
ban
3 word story
dating
eat
...


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning all
> Hey Twitch I know the, secret to really good buffalo wings
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



hey lady 

I'm going off now, I have jamming (band practice) to go to


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Morning babydoll. Nd @hussam, lol, wasn't expecting you to look so pissed off

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this thread is the off-topic mixed
> ban
> 3 word story
> dating
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh I see.  
Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Good morning bd hows it going?

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning babydoll. Nd @hussam, lol, wasn't expecting you to look so pissed off
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



pissed off?
why?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning all
> Hey Twitch I know the, secret to really good buffalo wings
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Hey babydoll! Morning...

Got fb?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pissed off?
> why?

Click to collapse



Haha, I don't know, you just looked pissed about something

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, I don't know, you just looked pissed about something
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not pissed
om the contrary I'm happy 

 <-- see


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey lady
> 
> I'm going off now, I have jamming (band practice) to go to

Click to collapse



Hiyo! Whatcha doin?
Happy Free Comic Book Day! 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey babydoll! Morning...
> 
> Got fb?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I do haz a facebook.... However I haz no friends    (I actually only set it up for that whole "connect with facebook" crap ) 


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

Oh... Morning
D. Droid
David rules
Anyone else I.missed? 
Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not pissed
> om the contrary I'm happy
> 
> <-- see

Click to collapse



Good, everyone should be happy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Im in a so so mood

And hungover. (

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm getting, another migraine, and I feel kinda shaky. 
I'm gonna lay down. Bye.

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Unfortunately I'm getting, another migraine, and I feel kinda shaky.
> I'm gonna lay down. Bye.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Okay, get better  I got back from hospy like 2 hours ago now


----------



## idavid_ (May 7, 2011)

Crap, everyone is sick here. Me too


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Im not sick 

I was hungover but its going away


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

I'm not either...


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not either...

Click to collapse



You gotta stop drinkin youngin

I <3 hTc


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You gotta stop drinkin youngin
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Last time I touched alcohol was over a week ago


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

The new south park (humancentipad) kinda grosses me out

I <3 hTc


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Is anyone alive out there?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Yes, Although it's raining... It's been Sunny all Week and then the day I want it to be Sunny (tommorow) It's raining


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, Although it's raining... It's been Sunny all Week and then the day I want it to be Sunny (tommorow) It's raining

Click to collapse



I'm back


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm back

Click to collapse



Hey Hus, Where'd you go?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm back

Click to collapse



So am I. (I think )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So am I. (I think )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Good nap?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Hey everyone 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Hus, Where'd you go?

Click to collapse



Band practice (is it with a c or an s?)
want videos? (maybe later )


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Band practice (is it with a c or an s?)
> want videos? (maybe later )

Click to collapse



It's with a c haha  Why ask and then "maybe later"? Yeah of course we want videos.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys

@hus: c

Still studying biology

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Hey 2 more hours!  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey 2 more hours!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Till what? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

I had a "sort of" good nap. I still have a headache... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had a "sort of" good nap. I still have a headache...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Hi babydoll! 

I'm sorry to hear BD, I'm actually quite tired myself. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's with a c haha  Why ask and then "maybe later"? Yeah of course we want videos.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Thx,
I have to cut really useless parts from the videos , and I'm not in the mood for it


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Look at my profile  


twitch153 said:


> Till what?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at my profile
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well done max! 6000 posts 
I am almost 700


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at my profile
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey max you're 15 here 
HB


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at my profile
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm 31 posts away from 6000...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi babydoll!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear BD, I'm actually quite tired myself.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch.
Hey u would know this
Netarchy's kernel fer da NS is compatible with baseband kd1... no?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Sorry if I just pop in and out of here really randomly and often it's cuz I'm always at work, so I just have time every now and again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Not 15 


husam666 said:


> hey max you're 15 here
> HB

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry if I just pop in and out of here really randomly and often it's cuz I'm always at work, so I just have time every now and again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's ok


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry if I just pop in and out of here really randomly and often it's cuz I'm always at work, so I just have time every now and again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, yeah, a likely story  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Twitch.
> Hey u would know this
> Netarchy's kernel fer da NS is compatible with baseband kd1... no?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Indeed it is Babydoll 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed it is Babydoll
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



K. Thank you... 
Anywho... How goes it nana?


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. Thank you...
> Anywho... How goes it nana?
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Eh my throat is sore and I have to help my Mom bring flowers into the house, I've been better haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. Thank you...
> Anywho... How goes it nana?
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



eaten and poo'ed everyday


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> eaten and poo'ed everyday

Click to collapse



Hey Husam 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Eh my throat is sore and I have to help my Mom bring flowers into the house, I've been better haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Rinse your throat with warm (closer to hot) water and salt (preferably fine grained so it dissolves) (also two tablespoons per 8oz water is ideal) rinse and gargle then... do it again. Should help. Also tea with honey and lemon is good too.... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> eaten and poo'ed everyday

Click to collapse



Wtf husam? 
HI HUSAM HOW ARE YOU? 


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Rinse your throat with warm (closer to hot) water and salt (preferably fine grained so it dissolves) (also two tablespoons per 8oz water is ideal) rinse and gargle then... do it again. Should help. Also tea with honey and lemon is good too....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Thank you but I already knew all this (I do it every time I get a sure throat )

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



hey,
it's max's birthday


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey,
> it's max's birthday

Click to collapse



Is he sleeping? What do you say? Let us pm him happy birthday!

Edit: @ the others: Hi

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Maxey! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is he sleeping? What do you say? Let us pm him happy birthday!
> 
> Edit: @ the others: Hi
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



or spam his wall 
sounds better xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAXEY!!!!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
welcome to the zoo!..... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or spam his wall
> sounds better xD

Click to collapse



THIS ^ 

Is one reason I don't have a facebook haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Haapppyyy birthday Max!!! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or spam his wall
> sounds better xD

Click to collapse



He hasn't accepted me yet 
So 

Happy birthday max!!!!!!!! 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> THIS ^
> 
> Is one reason I don't have a facebook haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I haz a facebook but it's not in mai "real" name... I only use it fer that stupid "connect with facebook" button.... Oh, and to enter stupid contests... 
I haz no friends on facebook either. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a facebook but it's not in mai "real" name... I only use it fer that stupid "connect with facebook" button.... Oh, and to enter stupid contests...
> I haz no friends on facebook either.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



lonely girl


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lonely girl

Click to collapse



I is NOT lonely  I haz lots o' friends 
I just haz no "FACEBOOK" friends (and a rather clean and orderly wall) 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

800 posts! Only 200 to go

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

new thread title, in case you didn't notice


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

I haz 1836 posts (I think with this 1 )
I did not however get "that" pm some of you did. What's up with that? Am I not bad enough 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> new thread title, in case you didn't notice

Click to collapse



Noticed....  
Nice....

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz 1836 posts (I think with this 1 )
> I did not however get "that" pm some of you did. What's up with that? Am I not bad enough
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



no, they are afraid of pips


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> new thread title, in case you didn't notice

Click to collapse



Noticed too... Perfect 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Noticed too... Perfect
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



some people *cough* twtich *cough* do not notice such things


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, they are afraid of pips

Click to collapse



Afraid of Pipsqueak? (smart mods)  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Afraid of Pipsqueak? (smart mods)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



it was the admin who sent the PM


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it was the admin who sent the PM

Click to collapse



Smart admin.  
(be afraid, very, very afraid of that bird) (except for Snuffy (her parakeet partner in crime) He's the exact opposite...afraid of EVERYTHING!)  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

U live on the UK? 
Any 1
Hb maxy 

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> U live on the UK?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



who??

10Fwords


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

good night guys and gals


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Good night from me too... 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good night from me too...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



5 minutes and still no reply, people hate us for leaving them


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 5 minutes and still no reply, people hate us for leaving them

Click to collapse



Yes. That is true. I hate when you leave   However, tomorrow is another day... (I hope) so... G' night!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Yaayy. Off work. Time to eat some homemade fried chicken (no kfc crap for meeee) and drink some vodka (half a bottle of gray goose in the freezer with my name on it)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> some people *cough* twtich *cough* do not notice such things

Click to collapse



I wasn't online! Shut yo face!  haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=783077

Mwahahahaha


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=783077
> 
> Mwahahahaha

Click to collapse



Wow I'm 5th on that list... Twitch and Husam #1 and #2 (of course) sorry I disappeared (making Sparky's dinner fer when he gets home AT 5AM! (Pepper steak w/ peppers and onions   ))

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wow I'm 5th on that list... Twitch and Husam #1 and #2 (of course) sorry I disappeared (making Sparky's dinner fer when he gets home AT 5AM! (Pepper steak w/ peppers and onions   ))
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I'm jelly  I want steak! Dx


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm jelly  I want steak! Dx

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll make you some. 
How do you like your steak?


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Oh noes I just updated the adw launcher for my phone and now nothing on my home screen works

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

What's that list for? I'm near the bottom and I want to get up.


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh noes I just updated the adw launcher for my phone and now nothing on my home screen works
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Do you use titanium backup? Restore to a previous thing?



Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'll make you some.
> How do you like your steak?
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Medium rare please


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> What's that list for? I'm near the bottom and I want to get up.

Click to collapse



Ban the person above you, I'm #1!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you use titanium backup? Restore to a previous thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Medium rare please

Click to collapse



Ready in ten. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you use titanium backup? Restore to a previous thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Medium rare please

Click to collapse



I used to use it, but then when I was always flashing new roms and nightlys and I had to do a wipe, it would mess with all my settings and just be up to no damn good. So I stopped using it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I used to use it, but then when I was always flashing new roms and nightlys and I had to do a wipe, it would mess with all my settings and just be up to no damn good. So I stopped using it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's a bad, bad delirious droid! 
Always backup EVERYTHING!
ALL THE TIME! 
(jk)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I used to use it, but then when I was always flashing new roms and nightlys and I had to do a wipe, it would mess with all my settings and just be up to no damn good. So I stopped using it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Then what isn't working?


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ready in ten.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Sweeeeet!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ban the person above you, I'm #1!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I forgot all about that thread.  
Fu*k me twitch, 2106 posts on it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's a bad, bad delirious droid!
> Always backup EVERYTHING!
> ALL THE TIME!
> (jk)
> ...

Click to collapse



On a happy side note. It runs 100% smoothly now nd ik, but titanium backup pissed me off when it didn't work well for me, but yet costed so much

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

And there is finally the cube screen transition 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I forgot all about that thread.
> Fu*k me twitch, 2106 posts on it?

Click to collapse



Don't hate, I started a long time ago, like since November haha 



deliriousDroid said:


> On a happy side note. It runs 100% smoothly now nd ik, but titanium backup pissed me off when it didn't work well for me, but yet costed so much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Titanium backup is my friend


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And there is finally the cube screen transition
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Screw cubes, I use flip


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Screw cubes, I use flip

Click to collapse



I likes Random! Random is da best!
All transitions all the time! So... Ha!


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I likes Random! Random is da best!
> All transitions all the time! So... Ha!
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



That sounds kinda ugly....W007 6001 posts!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds kinda ugly....W007 6001 posts!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



It's not it actually works quite well everytime you move thru ur screens it shows a diff transition 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

I use a carousel effect on my iP4.  Getting ready for Sense 3.0 and all.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Screw cubes, I use flip

Click to collapse



And it randomly started working perfectly  nd I use normal, tilt, curve or cube.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds kinda ugly....W007 6001 posts!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I have to agree, sorry bbd

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I use a carousel effect on my iP4.  Getting ready for Sense 3.0 and all.

Click to collapse



An iP4? Ack!  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have to agree, sorry bbd
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Try it and see..... Then hate! (if you still can   )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> An iP4? Ack!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I'm stuck with it lol. I was supposed to trade for a Nexus S but that sort of fell through.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try it and see..... Then hate! (if you still can   )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Okay, gunna set it now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I'm stuck with it lol. I was supposed to trade for a Nexus S but that sort of fell through.

Click to collapse



Nexus S is the shizzz.... (Actually I love my N1 even more I thinks...   )
Keep trying to get one! It's worth it... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

And it doesn't work on my phone proper it only changes transitions if I turn my phone to landscape then back

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nexus S is the shizzz.... (Actually I love my N1 even more I thinks...   )
> Keep trying to get one! It's worth it...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Or get a g2/htcDesireZ, just as awesome 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Holy crap! Two posts ago was my 500th post 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nexus S is the shizzz.... (Actually I love my N1 even more I thinks...   )
> Keep trying to get one! It's worth it...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I am trying.  Not many people want to trade for an iPhone 4 with a cracked screen though... what idiots.


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Or get a g2/htcDesireZ, just as awesome
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I had one before.  Didn't really like the weight of it, felt a bit too heavy as a 'phone'.  Don't even mention the hinge!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I am trying.  Not many people want to trade for an iPhone 4 with a cracked screen though... what idiots.

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha ha ha ha... Yes. How idiotic of them... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And it doesn't work on my phone proper it only changes transitions if I turn my phone to landscape then back
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm telling you that it sounds ugly but @anderweb did a great job with it. It transitions randomly but the transitions somehow flow well... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha... Yes. How idiotic of them...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I know. They should worshit apple, since the iPhone is like holy grail. -sigh-


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

You guys are wanting me to fix my HD2 and try out this random transition thing.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm telling you that it sounds ugly but @anderweb did a great job with it. It transitions randomly but the transitions somehow flow well...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Okay, hopefully next update he fixes the glitches for me 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I had one before.  Didn't really like the weight of it, felt a bit too heavy as a 'phone'.  Don't even mention the hinge!

Click to collapse



I actually want my phone this heavy. Don't know why, but it feels right. And the hinge isn't really that big of a deal is it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> You guys are wanting me to fix my HD2 and try out this random transition thing.

Click to collapse



Yes! We want exactly that! Now dammit! 
Should I make a video of the random transition  working?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes! We want exactly that! Now dammit!
> Should I make a video of the random transition  working?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Please do and going to take a shower now. Talk to you later everybody's

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prgl92oVdl4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Ok you asked for it... Here is my crappy video showing the random transition feature on ADWEX... 


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes! We want exactly that! Now dammit!
> Should I make a video of the random transition  working?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



It will take until like tomorrow to TRY get it working. It's more tempered than a little girl the way it goes on.


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> It will take until like tomorrow to TRY get it working. It's more tempered than a little girl the way it goes on.

Click to collapse



Watch my vid... And like it. M'kay?
  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I actually want my phone this heavy. Don't know why, but it feels right. And the hinge isn't really that big of a deal is it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah well it was to me. My screen was always a little out to the right and it always felt really loose even when touching the screen. :/


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watch my vid... And like it. M'kay?
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



What if I dislike it?  

That makes me want to try it though, I don't think it looks that good. You need consistency.


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> What if I dislike it?
> 
> That makes me want to try it though, I don't think it looks that good. You need consistency.

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak will bite you! Allot.
To each his own.... My video making skills are crappy... It really does look good on my NS... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

worst ****ing mood evar


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> worst ****ing mood evar

Click to collapse



Why? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

gunna pull a alan here. but its a relationship issue.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

you see. i was suposed to hang out with my ex tomorow. we had been planning to for a long time and she promised. but nooooo, "im gunna go buy some things for soccer" with her friends (nd boyfriend) yup, its complicated. but still, we were just gunna go shopping tomorow, she could have gotten the things she needed then! and now i feel like im whining,great


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> you see. i was suposed to hang out with my ex tomorow. we had been planning to for a long time and she promised. but nooooo, "im gunna go buy some things for soccer" with her friends (nd boyfriend) yup, its complicated. but still, we were just gunna go shopping tomorow, she could have gotten the things she needed then! and now i feel like im whining,great

Click to collapse



Shes banging him and pulling your leg. Sorry for the bluntness.

I <3 hTc


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> you see. i was suposed to hang out with my ex tomorow. we had been planning to for a long time and she promised. but nooooo, "im gunna go buy some things for soccer" with her friends (nd boyfriend) yup, its complicated. but still, we were just gunna go shopping tomorow, she could have gotten the things she needed then! and now i feel like im whining,great

Click to collapse



What you're getting yourself into isn't gonna turn out well for you.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What you're getting yourself into isn't gonna turn out well for you.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I agree

I <3 hTc


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Wtf is going on with my N1 and replying to posts?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shes banging him and pulling your leg. Sorry for the bluntness.
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



she lives with him. ik she loves him. but i love her. and i believe she still loves me. nd i dont even know why nim taking bout thsi. probably the vodka.haha


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> she lives with him. ik she loves him. but i love her. and i believe she still loves me. nd i dont even know why nim taking bout thsi. probably the vodka.haha

Click to collapse



Haha you gotta lay off the sauce. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> she lives with him. ik she loves him. but i love her. and i believe she still loves me. nd i dont even know why nim taking bout thsi. probably the vodka.haha

Click to collapse



Here is the problem you MAY have. She may have wanted to see you. However, She may be lying to HIM about seeing you and at the last minute She couldn't get away. ( My ex best friend Nancy used to do this kind of stuff all the time...)
The main problem you have is She is going to be lying to someone at all times. With Her living WITH Him it's not gonna turn out good for you... Regardless of what She says... Actions speak louder than words

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha you gotta lay off the sauce.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



not yet man, not yet. gotta finsih the bottle. and yeah, general consensis is to stop trying. easier said than done


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> not yet man, not yet. gotta finsih the bottle. and yeah, general consensis is to stop trying. easier said than done

Click to collapse



Find a woman that treats you right, makes dinner like babydoll. 

I <3 hTc


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Find a woman that treats you right, makes dinner like babydoll.
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



I give cooking lessons... Oh, and I can bake too..  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I give cooking lessons... Oh, and I can bake too..
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Can you teach my girlfriend? 

I <3 hTc


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> not yet man, not yet. gotta finsih the bottle. and yeah, general consensis is to stop trying. easier said than done

Click to collapse



You can't hide problems in drinking, it also creates unstable families and lies.

It is easier said than done but it's all your choice.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You can't hide problems in drinking, it also creates unstable families and lies.
> 
> It is easier said than done but it's all your choice.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Why my familys so broken....... 

I <3 hTc


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why my familys so broken.......
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



+1

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can you teach my girlfriend?
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Sure. If she wants to learn. I don't really use any recipes though. I sort of eye all my measurements and most of the stuff I make are dishes I've either had and figured out how they did it or what I like then I tweak it. I' d have to write it all down first and get a cohesive  instruction set first.... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why my familys so broken.......
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



+ 2 
(if you can call Sparky and I and a bunch of birds a family  )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why my familys so broken.......
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



+1dude, my dad drinks till he falls asleep every night. But I was drinking before I got in a bad mood, so it's different right?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

That's why I don't like drugs. Regardless of what it is.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> +1dude, my dad drinks till he falls asleep every night. But I was drinking before I got in a bad mood, so it's different right?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No. haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

My foots asleep and i have to go downstairs. -__-

I <3 hTc


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No. haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ahh,.whatever. I'll be fine. But I do have to get up for work in 5 hours... so I should get some sleep

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My foots asleep and i have to go downstairs. -__-
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Sliiiiide down the stairs

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sliiiiide down the stairs
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wood stairs hurt. D:

I <3 hTc


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

GUYS! I've been trying to sleep since I last posted on here which was like 3am... it's now 5. Should I stay up all night and just fall asleep tomorrow (today/Sunday) early in the night as I have school early on Monday?


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

I think I may attempt a nap. (I call it a nap cuz Sparky should be home anywhere between 3-5 am....)
I just love his work schedule    Cya... Nite all. 


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> GUYS! I've been trying to sleep since I last posted on here which was like 3am... it's now 5. Should I stay up all night and just fall asleep tomorrow (today/Sunday) early in the night as I have school early on Monday?

Click to collapse



Drink some milk and try again. If not... Yeah why not?
G' night.

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Drink some milk and try again. If not... Yeah why not?
> G' night.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Is milk s'posed to make you sleep? 
Goodnight. 

I seem rude for not saying it earlier now.


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Good morning everyone!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



You enjoy correcting me ,don't you ? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You enjoy correcting me ,don't you ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



well... umm.... yeah


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Goodmorning. Such a beautiful day today 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (May 8, 2011)

Morning/afternoon and happy birthday Max 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Morning/afternoon/evening/night 
for you al guys!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning. Such a beautiful day today
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It is. Happy mothers day to those that are mothers here!

I <3 hTc


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Well that sucks. Sparky got home at 5 am and just left fer work.... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well that sucks. Sparky got home at 5 am and just left fer work....
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



What does he do?

I <3 hTc


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Dammit let me switch from my phone
OK sorry. I'm having issues posting with my N1.
To answer ur question.... Sparky:
1) Builds large complex rides like ferris wheels and some smaller ones like small roller coasters
2) He is a crew supervisor when putting said rides up
3) He has His CDL and moves said rides (and generators) from place to place (also sometimes drives his crew to work)
4) While the carnival is open He acts as a mechanic fixing any probs that either come up or fixes things BEFORE they become a problem (important)
5)Sometimes for some small towns He is a part time inspector for Carnivals (owned by other companies of course, He can't inspect his own)
This is all from March to November (7 days a week)
In the Winter when He should be off... He sometimes drives a cab and dispatches... :/ 
Busy Sparky ain't He?


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dammit let me switch from my phone

Click to collapse



Hahaha

I <3 hTc


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



^ read my edited post ^


----------



## Ficus* (May 8, 2011)

damn this looks more like a chat! and i still haven't understood what's all this about..


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Morning bbd. Sorry I didn't see your well thought out answer to my problem last night. It is appreciated 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning bbd. Sorry I didn't see your well thought out answer to my problem last night. It is appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Morning.
It's ok Half the time I'm days behind in what's going on around here...
( floaty medicine affliction...  )


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dammit let me switch from my phone
> OK sorry. I'm having issues posting with my N1.
> To answer ur question.... Sparky:
> 1) Builds large complex rides like ferris wheels and some smaller ones like small roller coasters
> ...

Click to collapse



BUSY sparkster

I


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

Ficus* said:


> damn this looks more like a chat! and i still haven't understood what's all this about..

Click to collapse



Thats what it is. We just talk. :b

I <3 hTc


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

I'll be back.... Seems my Lovebirds are not so lovey-dovey (fighting, prolly over something REALLY stupid.... :/  )


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be back.... Seems my Lovebirds are not so lovey-dovey (fighting, prolly over something REALLY stupid.... :/  )

Click to collapse



birds


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2011)

Morning everyone  
Happy birthday max

Happy mothers day to any mothers?? 

Yesterdays concert was fun!!! However woke up to the taste of camel cigs in my mouth, I hate my bad habbits when i drink

But I always have so much fun drinking so.  

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning everyone
> Happy birthday max
> 
> Happy mothers day to any mothers??
> ...

Click to collapse



'Evening 

How many mothers day we have in a year?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2011)

No its only 10 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> birds

Click to collapse



Yeah, those damn birds...
Anyway, I haz figured out that they BOTH wanted to sit on the LEFT SIDE of the bell...
Tha left side! It's a bell it's round... WTF?????????????????  :/


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, those damn birds...
> Anyway, I haz figured out that they BOTH wanted to sit on the LEFT SIDE of the bell...
> Tha left side! It's a bell it's round... WTF?????????????????  :/

Click to collapse



Hey bd! Saw your birds in fb and they look awesome! Especially pipsqueak 



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bd! Saw your birds in fb and they look awesome! Especially pipsqueak
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks. Pipsqueak is the shizzzz!!!!!!!!!
Although that's not all of them...
The lovebirds, canaries (except for Peachy) and the finches refuse to be photographed (I think they think the phone (or camera) is trying to EAT them


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. Pipsqueak is the shizzzz!!!!!!!!!
> Although that's not all of them...
> The lovebirds, canaries (except for Peachy) and the finches refuse to be photographed (I think they think the phone (or camera) is trying to EAT them

Click to collapse



Try with the n1, its less scary 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. Pipsqueak is the shizzzz!!!!!!!!!
> Although that's not all of them...
> The lovebirds, canaries (except for Peachy) and the finches refuse to be photographed (I think they think the phone (or camera) is trying to EAT them

Click to collapse



hey, I sent you a friend request


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, I sent you a friend request

Click to collapse



On FB?????????????????


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, I sent you a friend request

Click to collapse



What's that husam? Can't wait to see pipsqueak?? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Try with the n1, its less scary
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Double post...  :/


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Try with the n1, its less scary
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



They waz afraid of my old Nokia 5610...
Most of them are, (especially Snuffy  )anyways.
I have tried like every phone/camera/placement/situation I can think of (and some I didn't)... No luck.
The phone!!!!!!!!!1 IT'S SOOOOO SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What's that husam? Can't wait to see pipsqueak??
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



what? don't I have a chance to see how my killer looks like before I die xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what? don't I have a chance to see how my killer looks like before I die xD

Click to collapse



Sure ya do... Here's a preview. 


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure ya do... Here's a preview.
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



thx for giving me a photo that I can use for the automatic torrents I installed,
bes piece of technology you could ever find


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx for giving me a photo that I can use for the automatic torrents I installed,
> bes piece of technology you could ever find

Click to collapse



Sure. Happy to help. 
(so is Pipsqueak. She said she better get credit or....   )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure. Happy to help.
> (so is Pipsqueak. She said she better get credit or....   )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



yeah, happy to help me kill her easily 

I meant turrets not torrents


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, happy to help me kill her easily
> 
> I meant turrets not torrents

Click to collapse



Wait??? Wut????????? Pipsqueak wants to know what you meant by that?! (She is)


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wait??? Wut????????? Pipsqueak wants to know what you meant by that?! (She is)

Click to collapse



something like this but more advanced


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> something like this but more advanced

Click to collapse



Ok. She said She will let you live... for now.


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. She said She will let you live... for now.

Click to collapse



let's hope she's not a liar


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let's hope she's not a liar

Click to collapse



Yeah, let's hope.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

Ahhhh, just woke up from a 5 hour nap

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

More Bird Pics.... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> More Bird Pics....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Is that sparky holding pip?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is that sparky holding pip?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes. That's his big head taking up half the pic... 
(LOL)
Edit: there's a funny story behind that pic.... Pipsqueak flew over to where we were sitting so Sparky put his hand down so She could "step up" onto his hand... She bit him like twenty times before  she decided that He was "worthy" then proceeded to step up on him like She was the queen of something.... 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> More Bird Pics....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



is that sparky?


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that sparky?

Click to collapse



Yes. Is it that obvious? (He is kinda old) 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. That's his big head taking up half the pic...
> (LOL)
> Edit: there's a funny story behind that pic.... Pipsqueak flew over to where we were sitting so Sparky put his hand down so She could "step up" onto his hand... She bit him like twenty times before  she decided that He was "worthy" then proceeded to step up on him like She was the queen of something....
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Lol the bird - terminator XD


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol the bird - terminator XD
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



BIRDinator

I <3 hTc


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> BIRDinator
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Hey watt, how are u?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol the bird - terminator XD
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Terminator Pipsqueak!
Hey, can we make Pipsqueak the official mascot of the mafia? (Husam? Twitch? Dex? ) since we have an official fruit shouldn't we have an official bird? 
Edit: HI WATT!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Terminator Pipsqueak!
> Hey, can we make Pipsqueak the official mascot of the mafia? (Husam? Twitch? Dex? ) since we have an official fruit shouldn't we have an official bird?
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I agree  but we need a good pic 
And her colours match with twitch 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

lol @you guys


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I agree  but we need a good pic
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



More Pipsqueak and one more of Sparky to LOL @  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## JimJam707 (May 8, 2011)

Oh hey guys


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Oh hey guys

Click to collapse



 Hi.
Did ya, see me spam the thread with Pipsqueak pics?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Oh hey guys

Click to collapse



hey jam, what's up


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

I made a thread!  (I'm soo awesome AND "floaty"     )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## idavid_ (May 8, 2011)

We're all awesome  (mafia I mean)

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> We're all awesome  (mafia I mean)
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



We are indeed 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 8, 2011)

Heey 

Haha, thanks for the thread title husam  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey
> 
> Haha, thanks for the thread title husam
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey birthday kid, anything interesting?

welx


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 8, 2011)

Haha Thanks  May 9th where you are though now?  
Yeah it was good  Also... Welx? 


husam666 said:


> hey birthday kid, anything interesting?
> 
> welx

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Thanks  May 9th where you are though now?
> Yeah it was good  Also... Welx?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah lol

welx = welcomez


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Hello 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (May 8, 2011)

Hello twitch 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch. Nice pets! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 8, 2011)

Haha thanks Hus 

Also Twitch... Chico?? He looks scary in that first pic  (Forgot his name ) But awesome pets  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

My favorite is my Gecko 

But gracias haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (May 8, 2011)

Must sleep... Good night 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Must sleep... Good night
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Nighty nite.....
Sparky should be home soon  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

@dave 'night


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Nighty night 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Good night david 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 8, 2011)

'night dav  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Banfight tonight


Edit: cancelled

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Husam , nice title 

38 to go..

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Husam , nice title
> 
> 38 to go..
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



lol thanx


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol thanx

Click to collapse



Good night anyone who left...


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

What plans are being made behind my back? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What plans are being made behind my back?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



read the last page of the banning thread and ull know


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> read the last page of the banning thread and ull know

Click to collapse



I did, it didn't make sense.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I did, it didn't make sense.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



we weren't planning, you will want to kill us for some other reasons


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we weren't planning, you will want to kill us for some other reasons

Click to collapse



That's for sure XD
Guys check the ban thread

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That's for sure XD
> Guys check the ban thread
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Why will I? Tell me! 

Wow! He really sent that?  Angry German guy haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why will I? Tell me!
> 
> Wow! He really sent that?  Angry German guy haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



He really did. And you will, if you read the last 2 pages of the ban thread 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> He really did. And you will, if you read the last 2 pages of the ban thread
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I still don't get it...I kinda do but, not really. Spell it out for me haha 

Dude, report that douche.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I still don't get it...I kinda do but, not really. Spell it out for me haha
> 
> Dude, report that douche.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Just did 

Edit: does anyone know what the counting thread happened?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

good night for realz


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just did
> 
> Edit: does anyone know what the counting thread happened?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I read it just now and still don't get it! XD Yeah, Mr.Clown deleted it 

@Husam, goodnight! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Goodnight husam!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Seems I am the only one awake, so goodnight fellas!! 



Just posted 985 post aNd going to sleep....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

No, I'm up 

What happened over the weekend?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys. What's up? It's soo cold out tonight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

Im still up!

I <3 hTc


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im still up!
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



If your erection lasts for more than four (4) hours, see a doctor.


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If your erection lasts for more than four (4) hours, see a doctor.

Click to collapse



It has not......  wheres twitch!?!

I <3 hTc


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Here  I'm playing Halo haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here  I'm playing Halo haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I found a donut launcher! Tag home for 2.2!

I <3 hTc


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I found a donut launcher! Tag home for 2.2!
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'm going to get laid tomorrow 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Awesome! I'm going to get laid tomorrow
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Wrap it damnit! Dont be dumb like me and have 4 pregnancy scares! Whats the occassion?

I <3 hTc


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wrap it damnit! Dont be dumb like me and have 4 pregnancy scares! Whats the occassion?
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



I don't need to, she's on the pill. 

But! No occasion, because we can  haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't need to, she's on the pill.
> 
> But! No occasion, because we can  haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Dont think that. It can happen. And tomorrows my 8 month and my gf has her period. 

I <3 hTc


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dont think that. It can happen. And tomorrows my 8 month and my gf has her period.
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



I'm gonna shower now, I'll be back! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Goodnight guys 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

night' twitch

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> night' twitch
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Night dd

I <3 hTc


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Goodnight guys
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Nighty night night.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Night twitch watchout for my giraffe he ran off and u lost him if u find him eating ur tree let ne know

I miss him 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Good morning everybody

@Davidrules: has your giraffe really gone?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> @Davidrules: has your giraffe really gone?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Morning Dexter 

Yeah his giraffe is real....but.....it ran off?! Oh no! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning Dexter
> 
> Yeah his giraffe is real....but.....it ran off?! Oh no!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Morning twitch

1000st post!!!! I finally did it 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning twitch
> 
> 1000st post!!!! I finally did it
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Congratz on your milestone!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

Morning everyone. And good job Dex 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

Morfternoon 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning everyone. And good job Dex
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Thanks guys! 

Hi husam 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

So I'm thinking of getting into developing for android... any of you ever tried, or have some insight as to how hard it is?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Hi husam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey congrats, you're an adult now


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey congrats, you're an adult now

Click to collapse



LUlz! Yeah, you're a man in the OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> LUlz! Yeah, you're a man in the OT!

Click to collapse



ORB is like a 100 years old in the OT


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ORB is like a 100 years old in the OT

Click to collapse



Who is older in ot? Mr clown or orb?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

orb has like 16,000 posts 
so orb is


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> orb has like 16,000 posts
> so orb is

Click to collapse



JEEZUS!!! That's a lota posts

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Hey mafia! I'm agent 1010 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

Morning. (unless you are named Husam... Then Afternoon.)  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## idavid_ (May 9, 2011)

@dexter Show off


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So I'm thinking of getting into developing for android... any of you ever tried, or have some insight as to how hard it is?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Husam has i think, maxie and dan (ba dum tiss, the troll king) have :b good morninaftereveninight everybody!

I <3 hTc


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Husam has i think, maxie and dan (ba dum tiss, the troll king) have :b good morninaftereveninight everybody!
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



I tried winmo, never android

@babydoll: hey
@dex: I'm agent 5511


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I tried winmo, never android
> 
> @babydoll: hey
> @dex: I'm agent 5511

Click to collapse



How was winmobile for developing? 
@bbd, goodmorning
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> The game.....

Click to collapse



What is wrong with you? 


@droid, it was easy to add/ remove apps, but a was hard to do tweaks to keep low memory usage and faster performance...


----------



## idavid_ (May 9, 2011)

Why did my post dissapear?


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why did my post dissapear?

Click to collapse



welcome to earth  


I'm off now guys I have to study, I may be back later


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> @droid, it was easy to add/ remove apps, but a was hard to do tweaks to keep low memory usage and faster performance...

Click to collapse



Maybe to you...tweaking was a lot easier on WM 6.5, just not visually. Editing xml files and pngs is irritating. 

But developing on Android isn't too hard, just think, if Maxey can do it why can't you? Haha xD Love ya Maxey. (No homo)

By the way, Hey all! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Morning all!!!

Congrats dexter!

Anyone see my giraffe last night he's still missing I checked his favorite palm tree spots and no luck?

@twitch did he come to ur house and eat ur trees?



Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Congrats dexter!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I haven't seen him  Have you tried baiting your leaves with peanut butter? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

Heeeeyy 

Fited ma Cathodes


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You people do some serious 'shrooms

Click to collapse



I loved watching Futurama! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

I wouldn't do shrooms though, they bad 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeeyy
> 
> Fited ma Cathodes

Click to collapse



Hey Max, how hard is it to learn to dev for android?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What is this conversation about giraffes and using peanut butter on leaves? That's messed up  I think you've lost it Dominico

Click to collapse



He lost his giraffe so I suggested luring it back home with peanut butter...I wish thigh, I've never been out of the U.S. Besides Canada...but that's basically the same! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wouldn't do shrooms though, they bad
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Good post for numero 7000 in this thread!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

My last post was post 6069, I want that to be my agent number haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max, how hard is it to learn to dev for android?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Dev as in ROMS, Or Apps?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dev as in ROMS, Or Apps?

Click to collapse



Apps

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

hi i'm back


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi i'm back

Click to collapse



Heyo! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

If I didn't find someone to entertain me I'm gonna explode


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I tried winmo, never android
> 
> @babydoll: hey
> @dex: I'm agent 5511

Click to collapse



Hi. You know I was just teasing you in the 3 word story thread with my winmo comment, right?  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> If I didn't find someone to entertain me I'm gonna explode

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak could visit you...  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak could visit you...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



hey BD what's up?


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey BD what's up?

Click to collapse



They locked my pets thread  
I searched before I posted but xda search acts wonky and I didn't get any results 
Other than that, the glass carafe on my coffee pot broke...


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They locked my pets thread
> I searched before I posted but xda search acts wonky and I didn't get any results
> Other than that, the glass carafe on my coffee pot broke...

Click to collapse



tough luck

make some turkish coffee


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tough luck
> 
> make some turkish coffee

Click to collapse



Send me some? 
I already ordered a new coffee maker. It will be here TOMORROW! 
(Yay!)     

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They locked my pets thread
> I searched before I posted but xda search acts wonky and I didn't get any results
> Other than that, the glass carafe on my coffee pot broke...

Click to collapse



Tell them to find the other pet thread for you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Send me some?
> I already ordered a new coffee maker. It will be here TOMORROW!
> (Yay!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop asking for a cookie in different threads, im looking for them. I think geffrey took them with him 
I miss my cookies and my giraffe. Im looking everywhere!!

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away  
(REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

Amazon Prime takes to long... A whole day?! I want it NOW!!!!!   Hey


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

I'm a member of the mafia


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> I'm a member of the mafia
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hmmm, does it work that way? Just jumping in and saying I'm a member

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

No it does not take it up with twitch or the dude that is in 2nd rank, lol forgot bus name and don't feel like spelling it 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away along with my cookies  
(COOKIE REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

I'm a member of the mafia

Because of the absence of our previous leader: Purple Drama Llama, we decided to make a new thread.
This is not a team!! This is a mafia.

You are free to join us at anytime you like we are open to accept any XDA user. 1st post 


deliriousDroid said:


> Hmmm, does it work that way? Just jumping in and saying I'm a member
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> I'm a member of the mafia
> 
> Because of the absence of our previous leader: Purple Drama Llama, we decided to make a new thread.
> This is not a team!! This is a mafia.
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats that? Now you like us? Don't you think anymore that ot is the most useless forum on xda? Don't you rather create your own Orange assassin team?

What are you doing here? You should be busy pming stupid messages like "****ing stop banning"!

And no, you arent a member of this mafia until twitch and husam say so. 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

Look 17 year old I said spamming,  there were like 3 post after each other from u

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Look 17 year old I said spamming,  there were like 3 post after each other from u
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Your statement isn't very well thought out. Wanna try that again?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

What do you mean? 





deliriousDroid said:


> Your statement isn't very well thought out. Wanna try that again?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> I'm a member of the mafia

Click to collapse



My ass you are.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

Thanks,  I don't know bout the add part but thanks I will behave from now on being a member

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Thanks,  I don't know bout the add part but thanks I will behave from now on being a member
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



u need to participate more in these threads, i started a couple weeks ago and earned my special position  LMAO


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No it does not take it up with twitch or the dude that is in 2nd rank, lol forgot bus name and don't feel like spelling it
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away along with my cookies
> (COOKIE REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.

Click to collapse



ehm!!! 

+1 @twitch xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Look 17 year old I said spamming,  there were like 3 post after each other from u
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't you think that it is a bit rude to send to someone a message that says "****ing..." when you don't know him? Personally I am insulted from your attitude. And we are in a forum that has some clear rules and regulations. Want to ask for something- be polite!
You think that I am spamming all the time? There is a report button that you could easily click on and let the admin judge if I am spamming or not. But you have NO authority to send such messages to anyone!

And being 17 years old doesn't make me retarded. You are being ridiculous with your posts and pms
"Mr grown-up"

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ehm!!!
> 
> +1 @twitch xD

Click to collapse



Sorry husam buddy old pal  

I deserve a punishment like training noobie 

LMAO


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

I know you don't know much about slang but that means you're not in. Maybe if you can actually behave without insulting everyone and saying unnecessary things I'll talk to everyone else before adding you.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

Sorry BTW I'm younger and thanks twitch





dexter93 said:


> Don't you think that it is a bit rude to send to someone a message that says "****ing..." when you don't know him? Personally I am insulted from your attitude. And we are in a forum that has some clear rules and regulations. Want to ask for something- be polite!
> You think that I am spamming all the time? There is a report button that you could easily click on and let the admin judge if I am spamming or not. But you have NO authority to send such messages to anyone!
> 
> And being 17 years old doesn't make me retarded. You are being ridiculous with your posts and pms
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know you don't know much about slang but that means you're not in. Maybe if you can actually behave without insulting everyone and saying unnecessary things I'll talk to everyone else before adding you.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



This is my reply M_T_M I think it's fair too.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I mean your grasp on the English language is rudimentary. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Me playing devil's advocate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a bad idea?

Twitch?


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

Thank you 





M_T_M said:


> Me playing devil's advocate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Off Topicist


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

I'm not sure. Maybe if you considered joining us too  You might as well. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure. Maybe if you considered joining us too  You might as well.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



you sure you wont regret it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure. Maybe if you considered joining us too  You might as well.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Is this directed toward me as my special position? 

Or is this for MTM or the Annoying orange


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you sure you wont regret it?

Click to collapse



Regret what? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is this directed toward me as my special position?
> 
> Or is this for MTM or the Annoying orange

Click to collapse



M_T_M haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Regret what?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



HIM joining


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> HIM joining

Click to collapse



We can give him a chance, if he doesn't meet our expectations we can boot him. We would give everyone a chance. Without being biased..........Husam. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I don't think so...my being second or third to anyone
> I do like to pop-up every now and then and tell you the you just lost the game....but to become a full time member  what's in it for me?

Click to collapse



You can has a cookie? Why do you want? Haha xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Cookie, eh? what kind?

Click to collapse



Macaroni-Banana flavored


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Cookie, eh? what kind?

Click to collapse



Chocolate fudge white chocolate chip cookie 






-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Cookie, eh? what kind?

Click to collapse



The dropbox outmeal chocolate chip however i dont see any chocalate chips or even lies of chocolate chips


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...I want "The Cake"!!

Click to collapse



Then you has the cake, but I'll have you know...it's a lie haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

Haha, love how you guys switch topics so damn fast

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...I want "The Cake"!!

Click to collapse



U want the cake with the mouse and mouse stuff on it that looks like sprinkles???


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

This is US


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or did not happen

Click to collapse



Pics coming.....


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or did not happen

Click to collapse


















Pick a pic 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Click to collapse



Haha xD Yes! Pick a cake! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pick a pic
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



u forgot one, it will be up shortly, when i find it


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u forgot one, it will be up shortly, when i find it

Click to collapse



Find a pic of the dead baby cake

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Find a pic of the dead baby cake
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That picture scared the crap out of me! Why would someone chew that?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (May 9, 2011)

Guys, is this "OrangeAssassin" that guy who said ban thread is stupid and posted one word posts all the time? They both have SE X8 so I'm guessing it's the same. 
And sorry for changing topic 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, is this "OrangeAssassin" that guy who said ban thread is stupid and posted one word posts all the time? They both have SE X8 so I'm guessing it's the same.
> And sorry for changing topic
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



yes he is


----------



## idavid_ (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes he is

Click to collapse



Thanks. I can finally go to sleep now  Lol jk. Well, good night! 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Thanks. I can finally go to sleep now  Lol jk. Well, good night!
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



good night


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Night David 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

night david, damn its on 3:12 pm where im at, not sleep for me for another 9 hours at least


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

Good night


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

Hai guys.

I <3 hTc


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai guys.
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Hello!! Welcome, good afternoon


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai guys.
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Hey Watson 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> I'm a member of the mafia

Click to collapse



I don't think soo....
Edit: Not.

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think soo....
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse




ur cookie is still with dexter as he has yet to give geffrey back 

and yes the annoying orange has to maybe go on trial period according to twitch ans husam


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2011)

Everyone needs to dl and play the game drag racing. Ive been playing a straight 3 hours. On my phone! 

I <3 hTc


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

Soo, my ex broke up with her bf. Not quite sure what to make of this...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Soo, my ex broke up with her bf. Not quite sure what to make of this...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



She broke up with him for u?

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> She broke up with him for u?
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Not quite. She broke up with him for a reason im not going to say, but now im not sure what my best option would be. Help her through it taking my time. Or move in for the relationship quick.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

This thread needs a bumping!!!!

This thread can't die!!!



This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

Goodnight everyone 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Night twitch! 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Night twitch!
> 
> Night everyone
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse





Off Topicist


----------



## idavid_ (May 10, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Off Topicist

Click to collapse



Umm yeah, it's Off-topic, which means he is off topic in Off-topic, which makes him on-topic... Ahh just read Sakai's S-box.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## idavid_ (May 10, 2011)

Grrrr... Why is this thread dead? 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Grrrr... Why is this thread dead?
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Mafia thread
Never dead!
Just hibernating
Or sleeping 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Grrrr... Why is this thread dead?
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Pples need to sleep 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

Nd goodmorning guys. How's it going?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nd goodmorning guys. How's it going?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



'Afternoon

I'm fine


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

Busy day today picking stones. Gunna get sunburnt me thinkslol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not quite. She broke up with him for a reason im not going to say, but now im not sure what my best option would be. Help her through it taking my time. Or move in for the relationship quick.

Click to collapse



TAKE IT SLOW! without knowing why She did (I'm not asking you to tell us) what She did, I am reticent to give you very specific advice. The one thing I can stress is talk to Her find out Her motives (unless you already know) and find out what She plans/wants to do. 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

My mother is missing and I may have to call the police.  
EDIT: nevermind, I found her. She is ok.
Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My mother is missing and I may have to call the police.
> EDIT: nevermind, I found her. She is ok.
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



How long was she missing for? And that's a relief

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

> > Not quite. She broke up with him for a reason im not going to say, but now im not sure what my best option would be. Help her through it taking my time. Or move in for the relationship quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You should start a relationship advise thread babydoll with a name like that it's hard to not listen to you... and you give good advice to. Thanks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

> > TAKE IT SLOW! without knowing why She did (I'm not asking you to tell us) what She did, I am reticent to give you very specific advice. The one thing I can stress is talk to Her find out Her motives (unless you already know) and find out what She plans/wants to do.
> >
> > Where is MY cookie?
> > There is nothing outside of OT!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Anytime! Happy to help.
Whaddya think would the mods let me have, an advice thread?
Update: my mom was fine. She is just being well, herself. (my mother is for lack of a better term "nuts")
Example: I am taking medicine for my migraines so I don't suffer in pain... In her mind I am "poisoning my body"    what am I supposed to do stay in pain??

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Anytime! Happy to help.
> Whaddya think would the mods let me have, an advice thread?
> Update: my mom was fine. She is just being well, herself. (my mother is for lack of a better term "nuts")
> Example: I am taking medicine for my migraines so I don't suffer in pain... In her mind I am "poisoning my body"    what am I supposed to do stay in pain??
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see why they would have a problem with that, as long as it's in the ot section. And as for a nuts mother... I can understand my mom is paranoid Do you get migraines every day?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Morning all 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning all
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Hey 
what's up


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't see why they would have a problem with that, as long as it's in the ot section. And as for a nuts mother... I can understand my mom is paranoid Do you get migraines every day?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Just about every day. My migraines are extremely painful and I CANNOT function when I have one. Lately, I've even been losing my vision when I get a bad one. I don't understand how a mother would rather her child be in pain than choose some stupid idea that PRESCRIPTION MEDICINE is poison.
(also I follow the instructions to a t and if I could would take it LESS)
What am I doing wrong? 
On another note....look 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey
> what's up

Click to collapse



Hi Husam. Just another day in drama land fer me 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam. Just another day in drama land fer me
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



lol
congrats on that new coffee maker


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> congrats on that new coffee maker

Click to collapse



Want sum coffee? (warning, unabashed bragging to follow...)
It has:
 Programmable auto brew
 Auto clean (why doesn't Sparky come with an auto clean feature 
 Brew strength selector  
 Pause n serve
 2-4 cup brew cycle (so a small pot tastes like a normal one)
Shiny blue lights and clock 
/End bragging
Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Yes nice coffee maker now can u make me one with cream please  

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

> Yes nice coffee maker now can u make me one with cream please
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Sure, two spoons of sugar? 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

> > lol
> > congrats on that new coffee maker
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Damn!!!!!!!

Top of the line much??

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

> > Yes nice coffee maker now can u make me one with cream please
> >
> > This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Of course gotta make it so it doeant taste black :0
This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

> > Want sum coffee? (warning, unabashed bragging to follow...)
> > It has:
> > Programmable auto brew
> > Auto clean (why doesn't Sparky come with an auto clean feature
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Damn right!
I do NOT play around, with my morning, coffee....  
Wait til Sparky getz da bill  

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Want sum coffee? (warning, unabashed bragging to follow...)
> It has:
> Programmable auto brew
> Auto clean (why doesn't Sparky come with an auto clean feature
> ...

Click to collapse



my coffee maker has an on-off button 

p.s i don't use it (not a fan of american coffee)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

> > Want sum coffee? (warning, unabashed bragging to follow...)
> > It has:
> > Programmable auto brew
> > Auto clean (why doesn't Sparky come with an auto clean feature
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I have a cappuchino maker  j use to make mochas and never use my plain old on off switch on my reg coffee maker haven't used either of them in awhile 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have a cappuchino maker  j use to make mochas and never use my plain old on off switch on my reg coffee maker haven't used either of them in awhile
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



isn't it easier to buy coffee from the machine at school ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Yes but I am broke all the time due to stupid bills 





This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

> > Want sum coffee? (warning, unabashed bragging to follow...)
> > It has:
> > Programmable auto brew
> > Auto clean (why doesn't Sparky come with an auto clean feature
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Neither am I...but SOMEONE has yet to send me any TURKISH COFFEE  *hint,*cough* Husam *cough* *hint*

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neither am I...but SOMEONE has yet to send me any TURKISH COFFEE  *hint,*cough* Husam *cough* *hint*
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



you know how hard it is to send powder stuff in the post office


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone give me input on this laptop? 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7105728&CatId=4938

I <3 hTc


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can anyone give me input on this laptop?
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7105728&CatId=4938
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Looks nice and nice hardware, except Sony Vaio always break and they are cheaply made.


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2011)

> > Can anyone give me input on this laptop?
> > http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7105728&CatId=4938
> >
> > I <3 hTc
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Its in my price range so i might go for it

I <3 hTc


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its in my price range so i might go for it
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Cool man just baby the **** out of it if u even drop it on carpet and can brake easily, i only know this cause i had a Vaio Laptop and my friends have 2 and they both died out 

I prefer hp laptops for the price, i have all those feutures u have except the blueray but i would never buy a blueray ever!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Oh hia there


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2011)

> > Its in my price range so i might go for it
> >
> > I <3 hTc
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I like sony. They have been good to me. Abd this will be a desk only machine. Hai maxey!

I <3 hTc


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia there

Click to collapse



Hello max


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia there

Click to collapse



hey maz


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm back, WITH coffee


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok, I'm back, WITH coffee

Click to collapse



Where is it???

Did geffrey take it???


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

Sup Max. Nd gaaahhhhh, all this coffee talk is making me jealous. I'm allergic to coffee

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup Max. Nd gaaahhhhh, all this coffee talk is making me jealous. I'm allergic to coffee
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. 
Won't happen again.


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2011)

> Sup Max. Nd gaaahhhhh, all this coffee talk is making me jealous. I'm allergic to coffee
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Tea?

I <3 hTc


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tea?
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



no some delicious coffee made from fresh beans with a little bit of milk no sugar


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2011)

> > Tea?
> >
> > I <3 hTc
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Tea is delicous

I <3 hTc


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

@Baby Doll I thought u made me coffee 

Where is it???


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no some delicious coffee made from fresh beans with a little bit of milk no sugar

Click to collapse



We have a member who is allergic. BE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Baby Doll I thought u made me coffee
> 
> Where is it???

Click to collapse



Here it is...


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here it is...

Click to collapse



Looks like my geffrey is mixed in   

What kinda coffee maker do u have over there?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Do you actualy have a girrafe? if so... How AWESOME


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do you actualy have a girrafe? if so... How AWESOME

Click to collapse



I did til dexter ran off with him and my giant turtle then gave geffrey to baby doll and she turned him into coffee with her new powerful so called "Coffee Machine"


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

Whoa....what? 

Acid trip much? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Whoa....what?
> 
> Acid trip much?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



what do u mean???


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what do u mean???

Click to collapse



That whole situation just seems like one huge acid trip haha 

Good morning to everyone by the way.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That whole situation just seems like one huge acid trip haha
> 
> Good morning to everyone by the way.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ever actually tried acid? It's not quite like they make it out to be in the movies. Nd yeses, tea is good but coffee is better

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That whole situation just seems like one huge acid trip haha
> 
> Good morning to everyone by the way.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch.
Do you feel like walking me thru flashing Netarchy's kernel fer da NS later. (I've never used anything but a stock kernel)  Please?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Skellyyy (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Twitch.
> Do you feel like walking me thru flashing Netarchy's kernel fer da NS later. (I've never used anything but a stock kernel)  Please?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Does it not have instructions on the thread? It's probably just a simple flash from CWM or that other one (can't think of the name lol).


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

> > That whole situation just seems like one huge acid trip haha
> >
> > Good morning to everyone by the way.
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



It's not difficult. Just flash through recovery like everything else 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

RAndom question but what phones do u lot own? 





twitch153 said:


> It's not difficult. Just flash through recovery like everything else
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (May 10, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> RAndom question but what phones do u lot own?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



iPhone 4 eek and a HTC HD2.


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

I'm back, Hi dev


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> RAndom question but what phones do u lot own?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I own the Nexus S, I've had a lot more though than that.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm back, Hi dev

Click to collapse



Hey Husam 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not difficult. Just flash through recovery like everything else
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ok. I am just a little "nervous" flashing radios/kernels...
But you are right, I really shouldn't have any problems


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I am just a little "nervous" flashing radios/kernels...
> But you are right, I really shouldn't have any problems

Click to collapse



you flash FM radios now?


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you flash FM radios now?

Click to collapse



....I hope that is a joke. Haha 

Yeah there's no fear babydoll, also make sure you have voodoo control downloaded as well. You're probably gonna wanna tweak the sound and color.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Worlds Messiest PC, Do I win?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Also BabyDoll... The first time I flashed a radio I bricked my phone.


That's all I have to say  good luck


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Worlds Messiest PC, Do I win?

Click to collapse



Does it work?



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA App jk


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Worlds Messiest PC, Do I win?

Click to collapse



nope you lose, mine is messier


----------



## Skellyyy (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Worlds Messiest PC, Do I win?

Click to collapse



FYL.  Good luck with taking that apart again.


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you flash FM radios now?

Click to collapse



Husam don't make me get tha brick....


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Worlds Messiest PC, Do I win?

Click to collapse



No! You fail! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....I hope that is a joke. Haha
> 
> Yeah there's no fear babydoll, also make sure you have voodoo control downloaded as well. You're probably gonna wanna tweak the sound and color.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



 Thanks fer reminding me!!!!!
That's EXACTLY what I want to do.... 
(voodoo color!!!!)


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

XD I need a modular PSU, Also... I now have cathodes... And a blurry picture to prove so 







Also @Skelly Hahaha XD Yeah 

@Twitch I don't Fail   hahaha


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Husam don't make me get tha brick....

Click to collapse



what did I do?


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I need a modular PC, Also... I now have cathodes... And a blurry picture to prove so

Click to collapse



That's one sexy computer case 

I'm jelly. I need a new one.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what did I do?

Click to collapse



FM radios ring a bell?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's one sexy computer case
> 
> I'm jelly. I need a new one.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



hahaha  Gracias


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha  Gracias

Click to collapse



You're welcome, wanna trade? Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> FM radios ring a bell?

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

My phone has an FM Radio in it


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

So therer I was, Thinking Woah, Husam has alot of thanks, I thought he never went out of O.T, Lets see who he's been helping.. So I was there viewing his thanked posts t they're all in off topic... So I clicked on a few of them... Thanked my husam667..... My face --> -__-  Husam.. Naughty naughty hahahah


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

sshhhhh


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sshhhhh

Click to collapse



hahahah  Okie doke  Let's get this too a new pae so people dont see that


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So therer I was, Thinking Woah, Husam has alot of thanks, I thought he never went out of O.T, Lets see who he's been helping.. So I was there viewing his thanked posts t they're all in off topic... So I clicked on a few of them... Thanked my husam667..... My face --> -__-  Husam.. Naughty naughty hahahah

Click to collapse



All my thanks are all natural 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

4 more posts


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Are we on the next page yet?????????????


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

Goodbye its very late already 

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Goodbye its very late already
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



goodbye, orangeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> All my thanks are all natural
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



This



@orange Nighty night


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

last posts


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> last posts

Click to collapse



I was first


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was first

Click to collapse



damn you


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn you

Click to collapse



 

I'm tired... But it's early


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm tired... But it's early

Click to collapse



coffee?


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> coffee?

Click to collapse



Not fer you. 
Also all of my thanks came the normal way... (I actually have no idea why people thank me I don't think I'm that helpful   )

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not fer you.
> Also all of my thanks came the normal way... (I actually have no idea why people thank me I don't think I'm that helpful   )
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



I gave you a few to fill your first bar


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> coffee?

Click to collapse



I've never actually had coffe


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I've never actually had coffe

Click to collapse



oh ya, you're still young


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh ya, you're still young

Click to collapse



Hahaha  I might have some tommorow then  Maybe


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  I might have some tommorow then  Maybe

Click to collapse



it's ok, you may not like it 
I didn't when I was 15


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's ok, you may not like it
> I didn't when I was 15

Click to collapse




Neither did I ...
But after some point you get used to it

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Ok guys im kinda envious of people in the epic forum are getting Nexus S 4g and going to be a huge developement with nexus devices since they always get updates..

My question is should i get on in a few months or wait a year for my 2 year contract is up and hopefully another nexus device will be out for sprint?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Wait dude... Qualcom are expecting Quadcore phones at the end of the year  my like grands worth PC is quad core  


davidrules7778 said:


> Ok guys im kinda envious of people in the epic forum are getting Nexus S 4g and going to be a huge developement with nexus devices since they always get updates..
> 
> My question is should i get on in a few months or wait a year for my 2 year contract is up and hopefully another nexus device will be out for sprint?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Off topic is 66 threads away from 5000

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait dude... Qualcom are expecting Quadcore phones at the end of the year  my like grands worth PC is quad core
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Think there will be a nexus quad core? 

Quad core seems kinda pointless and didnt dual core just come out why on earth would there be quad core phones? whats the point?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Off topic is 66 threads away from 5000
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



in that case lets start some more threads, im starting one in exactly one min


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

No idea, but qualcom have already announced theirs (New daul, triple and quad) and Nvidia are already working on Tegra 3.... Things are moving too quickly... Soon theyre going to give intel and amd a run for their money, as in less than a year the speed has over doubled with ARM Procesors where as x64 and 86 are hardly getting significantly better  


davidrules7778 said:


> Think there will be a nexus quad core?
> 
> Quad core seems kinda pointless and didnt dual core just come out why on earth would there be quad core phones? whats the point?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Guys on 59 more threads to start to get to 5000 Off-Topic!!!

I just started a new one Everyone Join in!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys on 59 more threads to start to get to 5000 Off-Topic!!!
> 
> I just started a new one Everyone Join in!!!!

Click to collapse



We will never reach 5.000 as Mr clown and his crew keep deleting new threads.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> We will never reach 5.000 as Mr clown and his crew keep deleting new threads.

Click to collapse



We will if people actually participate and follow the thread rules.

@MAX


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

I smell like anti freeze. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I smell like anti freeze. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Were u making meth??? 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I smell like anti freeze. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Apparently it tastes good too nd ahhh, nothing like 15hour work days

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Apparently it tastes good too nd ahhh, nothing like 15hour work days
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Like lemonade  and no meth. Just a radiator flush toady and it didnt go as planned. I got soaked in anti freeze

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

Is it flammable tho?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is it flammable tho?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Its mixed with oil now. So prolly. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its mixed with oil now. So prolly. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Don't put your clothes in the dryer... and it quiet here tonight eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't put your clothes in the dryer... and it quiet here tonight eh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I think twitch died! Ill text him. One sec.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

Twitch is back!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Hey!  I've been busy playing games and figuring out why I can't receive MMS from Sprint! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey!  I've been busy playing games and figuring out why I can't receive MMS from Sprint!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Verizon? It might be a sprint issue. I cant get my gf's pictures. They just dissapear like they never got sent. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

T-mobile, I got the Nexus S  

I receive the messages but they don't download.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

Buenos Noches amigos, I have to work in 5 hours. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> T-mobile, I got the Nexus S
> 
> I receive the messages but they don't download.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



No, do you recieve from vzw?

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No, do you recieve from vzw?
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Yeah but I can't get anything from Sprint. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Bump! Goodnight! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Aiduharan (May 11, 2011)

Morning people. 





twitch153 said:


> Bump! Goodnight!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

Morning. @ David: geffry just became a father


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Morning people.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Morning orangy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA&feature=youtube_gdata_player       haha, just jks. Nd morning Dexter. Is it a boy or a girl giraffe? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning orangy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA&feature=youtube_gdata_player       haha, just jks. Nd morning Dexter. Is it a boy or a girl giraffe?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I don't know about sex in giraffes , but I guess its a girl


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

Morning all....
(what the heck am I doing being awake now???????? )


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

Hey bd. Your post count matches the year( 2011)


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I don't know about sex in giraffes , but I guess its a girl

Click to collapse



Haha, how hard can it be? Look for balls

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning all....
> (what the heck am I doing being awake now???????? )

Click to collapse



Morning babydoll. Nd how early is it?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bd. Your post count matches the year( 2011)

Click to collapse



Not anymore....
(Sparky is snoring sooooooooo loudly right now... I wanna throw something at him )


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not anymore....
> (Sparky is snoring sooooooooo loudly right now... I wanna throw something at him )

Click to collapse



What time is it there?


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What time is it there?

Click to collapse



It was 7:39am there 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It was 7:39am there
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



11.15pm here...


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It was 7:39am there
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Looked it up did you? And 11:30 here exactly now

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

'Evening


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

Good Morning All!!! For me its morning 

Evening to ever its an evening for 

@Dexter 
Geffrey Cant Have Babies as he is a boy giraffe 

Who is the mom giraffe and that was the fastest birth ever!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

Oh hia there! And todays tip, Don't get sand in you f**king phone  I've broken my powerbutton and the hinge... It's pretty much a lightweight.. Takes atleast 5 mins of constant pressing to get the pwoer button to tur the screen on, Oh why we haven't got trackpad wake in trollogen mod yet I am unaware of


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia there! And todays tip, Don't get sand in you f**king phone  I've broken my powerbutton and the hinge... It's pretty much a lightweight.. Takes atleast 5 mins of constant pressing to get the pwoer button to tur the screen on, Oh why we haven't got trackpad wake in trollogen mod yet I am unaware of

Click to collapse



hi max,
you can open your phone and clean it from the inside


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

Good Evening all 
Have any of you been watching Google I/O?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi max,
> you can open your phone and clean it from the inside

Click to collapse



Yeah, But it's 5 moths old, And that'll break the warranty  Also... I'm no good opening things that shouldn't be opened... Did I ever mention likethat a few years ago I went through 6 PSP's after opening them and modding them, Although to be fair I did one succsefuly and actualy made money on a used PSP   //random


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Good Evening all
> Have any of you been watching Google I/O?

Click to collapse



hey jam

and no


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah, But it's 5 moths old, And that'll break the warranty  Also... I'm no good opening things that shouldn't be opened... Did I ever mention likethat a few years ago I went through 6 PSP's after opening them and modding them, Although to be fair I did one succsefuly and actualy made money on a used PSP   //random

Click to collapse



lol

how did the sand get in there anyway?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

Hey Jam.. Give me a link and I shall... Im also jealous of everyone there getting a Galaxt Tab 10.1 and get too see all those chrome os lappys  But seriously google is on a role.. Some of the stuff ;eek: They're so crative for a company... Unlike some who get a rectangle and place 1 round button on the bottom, Hint hint


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> how did the sand get in there anyway?

Click to collapse



Well there was this huge sandpile.... So yeah Sandfight Kind of


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well there was this huge sandpile.... So yeah Sandfight Kind of

Click to collapse



why does the "kind of" tells me something weird happened on that sand pile


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why does the "kind of" tells me something weird happened on that sand pile

Click to collapse



hahahahah


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahahah

Click to collapse



Max, you any good at photoshop?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Max, you any good at photoshop?

Click to collapse



I guess so  How come?


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I guess so  How come?

Click to collapse



Can you make me a banner for the OffTopic Awards Thread?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Can you make me a banner for the OffTopic Awards Thread?

Click to collapse



Sure, Style? Size(Roughly)


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sure, Style? Size(Roughly)

Click to collapse



Style: Big, over the top Award Ceremony lights Hollywoodish. A giant gold android logo dude 
Size, 750x750?


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

You guys should all vote here!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1074395


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Style: Big, over the top Award Ceremony lights Hollywoodish. A giant gold android logo dude
> Size, 750x750?

Click to collapse



Haha sure, But square


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha sure, But square

Click to collapse



Yup. Square.


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Looked it up did you? And 11:30 here exactly now
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No she lives +1 state away from me haha We are in the same time zone.  Hey all! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

hey boy


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Yup. Square.

Click to collapse



Okie... Banner first though


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

What's going on everyone?  Hey Husam! I'm mad at you....I voted for you 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's going on everyone?  Hey Husam! I'm mad at you....I voted for you
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



lol, you know i was only JK 

plus you sure voted for me as a newbe just like max


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Nah, I voted for best threads.  You created our family on xda! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

banner done.. Its small... but Im proud of my gold effects


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

I'm back but I need another nap... 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back but I need another nap...
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Then the answer is obvious...nap haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

Hey bd 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

Hello BD, hows it going?

Migrains still there???


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then the answer is obvious...nap haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I think you are right. I've been awake on and off  since 6:30am and every time I wake up I have a headache. I wonder if Sparky's snoring  has anything to do with it? 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Good job on the banner by the way Maxey 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD, hows it going?
> 
> Migrains still there???

Click to collapse



Hi. What's up?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah you're probably right about the snoring. Can't you buy medicine for that? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

Hahaha Thanks 


twitch153 said:


> Good job on the banner by the way Maxey
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

@Dexter

Who is geffreys girlfriend and mom of the baby???


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah you're probably right about the snoring. Can't you buy medicine for that?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Do you think this would work?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Dexter
> 
> Who is geffreys girlfriend and mom of the baby???

Click to collapse



Geoffrey's Girlfriend is a he...I'm sorry but he adopted. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

Aaaahahhh! 1% It's dying and I wont be able to turn it back on 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you think this would work?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



You and that brick lmao

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Geoffrey's Girlfriend is a he...I'm sorry but he adopted.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



LOL you are so bad.

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Geoffrey's Girlfriend is a he...I'm sorry but he adopted.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I wasnt asking you.... was I !?!?!?!?!?!?! 

and if this is true  its dexters fault for making him gay


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Dexter
> 
> Who is geffreys girlfriend and mom of the baby???

Click to collapse








Here's what George looks like....George is Geoffrey's man...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

*Fail *



twitch153 said:


> He's what George looks like....George is Geoffrey's man...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





that is one f*cking fat gay ugly giraffe 

Double fail for geffrey:

1. for turning gay
2. for not even getting a good looking boy giraffe


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

ROFL...

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

I can't stop laughing at that giraffe! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

hey BD

I wonder where the stack dude is, jeallen0


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

Meatwad present

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Meatwad present
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Read, and you shall laugh 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

hey there watt


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2011)

Tehe. I killed a wasp nest. B-) 

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tehe. I killed a wasp nest. B-)
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



I LOVE killing those damn bastards! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No she lives +1 state away from me haha We are in the same time zone.  Hey all!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Lmao, for some reason I thought you lived in Italy... I'm not really sure why

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

Because of the banana and the mafia... He's the don ..
And gli svilupattori di banane is Italian


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, for some reason I thought you lived in Italy... I'm not really sure why
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Maybe I'm just that awesome? I actually don't know a lick of Italian.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because of the banana and the mafia... He's the don ..
> And gli svilupattori di banane is Italian

Click to collapse



What does the banana have to do with italy? Haha xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What does the banana have to do with italy? Haha xD
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Want the truth? No idea, just thought it suited.... 
Ever danced macarena ?


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Want the truth? No idea, just thought it suited....
> Ever danced macarena ?

Click to collapse



YES! xD Have you? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Want the truth? No idea, just thought it suited....
> Ever danced macarena ?

Click to collapse



I used to love that dance  when I was a kid


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I used to love that dance  when I was a kid

Click to collapse



Who didn't?


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Who didn't?

Click to collapse



I even had a toy gorilla that sang and kinda danced it


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I even had a toy gorilla that sang and kinda danced it

Click to collapse



I HAD THAT SAME GORILLA! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I HAD THAT SAME GORILLA!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



That makes three of us

Edit: there's the banana XD


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I HAD THAT SAME GORILLA!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



gorillas...
reminds me of erick  xD


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

We should find our gorillas and combine them to a super gorilla! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I HAD THAT SAME GORILLA!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



And ur still alive  

I thought gorillas loved to eat bananas!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We should find our gorillas and combine them to a super gorilla!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



are you sure they weren't the ones raping erick?


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, for some reason I thought you lived in Italy... I'm not really sure why
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



And i live in Dublin.   

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We should find our gorillas and combine them to a super gorilla!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I had a parrott that did it!

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I had a parrott that did it!
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Don't have it anymore

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Don't have it anymore
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Liar!

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Liar!
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Sakai! Buddy!  Wassup? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Liar!
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Salisbury, hmmmmm, haha, my phone just turned your name into that. Long time no see. What's up sakai?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Salisbury, hmmmmm, haha, my phone just turned your name into that. Long time no see. What's up sakai?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hey DD what's poppin'? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

Very tired. I'm thinking it's a early night for me. Hbu twitch?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Very tired. I'm thinking it's a early night for me. Hbu twitch?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Same same actually, I'm friggen tired haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Goodnight errybody 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Goodnight errybody
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Been a hectic week. Got sick on Tuesday (spent it watching movies) and yesterday was moving day. I just got my internets back on.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Been a hectic week. Got sick on Tuesday (spent it watching movies) and yesterday was moving day. I just got my internets back on.

Click to collapse



Have you've shown your laptop any love yet or.... 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have you've shown your laptop any love yet or....
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



What laptop?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What laptop?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Was it a laptop or desktop that you own? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What laptop?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



hey all


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Hey Husam!  Morning 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam!  Morning
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



'Afternoon


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



It's 7 o'clock here 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's 7 o'clock here
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



its 2:02 pm here


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Was it a laptop or desktop that you own?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Desktoppy. 

(Bleed-over from the other thread).


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

Gooodmorning everyone 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gooodmorning everyone
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



'morning droid


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'morning droid

Click to collapse



Got another exam today husam?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

If you do, Good luck Hus


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Got another exam today husam?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



actually I had 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

Morning/Afternoon ALL!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually I had 2

Click to collapse



Lots of fuunn right nd afternoon david

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning/Afternoon ALL!!!!

Click to collapse



hey mate


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lots of fuunn right nd afternoon david
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



well fun in the php programming
but not fun with introduction to I.T.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well fun in the php programming
> but not fun with introduction to I.T.

Click to collapse



How do you think you did?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

Anyone good at Android Game Development in our Family??? 

I have an idea and would develop myself although i dont know the first thing about programming


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyone good at Android Game Development in our Family???
> 
> I have an idea and would develop myself although i dont know the first thing about programming

Click to collapse



I have plans to learn developing... not sure how I am going to fare tho. Just gunna learn from the internet

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have plans to learn developing... not sure how I am going to fare tho. Just gunna learn from the internet
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Try dream.in.code, they have good tutorials for learning coding for Android app development. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (May 12, 2011)

*THE GAME*

You just lost it.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

I just lost my nickle! Dx

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

Wow... The screen on a Desire S is amazing


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow... The screen on a Desire S is amazing

Click to collapse



Is it S-Lcd or S-amoled? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is it S-Lcd or S-amoled?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



SLCD I guess.. But it is much much better than my DZ's  The blacks make it look like amoled though, so not sure


----------



## idavid_ (May 12, 2011)

It's S-LCD  But SAMOLED+ is still the best.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It's S-LCD  But SAMOLED+ is still the best.

Click to collapse



I love S-Amoled screens. That's why I love my Nexus S 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

XD Lmfao! Win Win! So yeah, earlier I was thinking of getting me a server, Half way through the thing on JustHost then I thought naaa  And closed the tab halfway through... I just got an email from them, Saying they're sorry for the problems registering (As if it was there fault) and I now have a 50% off coupon to be used within 24 hours... Unless anyone wants it, I'll use it ?)

Also... mark Zuckerberg... Lika a bawse xD





(I saw the photo and just had to put it )


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I love S-Amoled screens. That's why I love my Nexus S
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yeah but it's still wow  guys  (Multiquotes not working ) (Also... My dad has one now.. Came home earlier with it I was like... Wow


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah but it's still wow  guys  (Multiquotes not working ) (Also... My dad has one now.. Came home earlier with it I was like... Wow

Click to collapse



How is the Desire S? It looked sexy  Dude, I think your curse may have lifted itself  That's so freaking awesome xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How is the Desire S? It looked sexy  Dude, I think your curse may have lifted itself  That's so freaking awesome xD
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



XD It's pretty sweet... Black curves and shiz  It's nice 

hahah Thanks  Yeah I hope so


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD It's pretty sweet... Black curves and shiz  It's nice
> 
> hahah Thanks  Yeah I hope so

Click to collapse



Sounds like my Nexus S. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sounds like my Nexus S.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



hahaha, So it does, In a way it's similar-ish


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

could I interest any of you in using JustHost? I get $60 if I can


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha, So it does, In a way it's similar-ish

Click to collapse



But my phone is a google phone....

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> could I interest any of you in using JustHost? I get $60 if I can

Click to collapse



Does it cost? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (May 12, 2011)

Here is an awesome song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHW5Vz0HgRE&feature=related
Off-topic, I know, but this is Off-topic, so whatever


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Does it cost?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



£2/month  Haha Dont worry about it


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> £2/month  Haha Dont worry about it

Click to collapse



That's more money than I have 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Lmfao! Win Win! So yeah, earlier I was thinking of getting me a server, Half way through the thing on JustHost then I thought naaa  And closed the tab halfway through... I just got an email from them, Saying they're sorry for the problems registering (As if it was there fault) and I now have a 50% off coupon to be used within 24 hours... Unless anyone wants it, I'll use it ?)
> 
> Also... mark Zuckerberg... Lika a bawse xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A website like just host to set up servers, could this be used to play online android game? Like wordfeud for example??


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> A website like just host to set up servers, could this be used to play online android game? Like wordfeud for example??

Click to collapse



No idea, What you mean?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

http://maax.us/


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea, What you mean?

Click to collapse



Say i wanted to develop and android game that u play against other people like wordfeud and have a chat interface and that, would that web host site be a good way to get a game server up???


----------



## idavid_ (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://maax.us/

Click to collapse



I'm afraid to click this.
EDIT: Oh ok, nothing special.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm afraid to click this.

Click to collapse



dont be  its just max bragging


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

Hahaha, Rather than saying I'm awesome... I now have a template 

@david I guess so, You would need some kind of server  If you do develop one though and need someone to test if a server like this would work say, I have this for 2 mroe years


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, Rather than saying I'm awesome... I now have a template
> 
> @david I guess so, You would need some kind of server  If you do develop one though and need someone to test if a server like this would work say, I have this for 2 mroe years

Click to collapse



The problem is i need someone that knows how to develop and link a server to the app and make the app

Im no developer, i was wondering if a server like that could handle online game play?

If anyone want to help me make this app idea or even like an alpha build to see were we could go with this, pm me 

Thanks!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The problem is i need someone that knows how to develop and link a server to the app and make the app
> 
> Im no developer, i was wondering if a server like that could handle online game play?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can help start 


System.out.println("My Game");


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can help start
> 
> 
> System.out.println("My Game");

Click to collapse



For you David: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-njAUEBSWL8

 haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

OK, since the mods locked babydolls pet thread I'm just gunna. Have to post this here two new horse's 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Oh snap! I live in a rural area, I can't have horses. 

Edit!: I meant urban 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Maxey I got more posts than you 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh snap! I live in a rural area, I can't have horses.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



huh? Why can't you have horse's in a rural area?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> huh? Why can't you have horse's in a rural area?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I can't necessarily keep it in my backyard haha

I edited my previous post haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can help start
> 
> 
> System.out.println("My Game");

Click to collapse



What does that mean ???


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

Keep it in the bathroom then silly! Haha also congrats 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Keep it in the bathroom then silly! Haha also congrats
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But I do my business in there...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can't necessarily keep it in my backyard haha
> 
> I edited my previous post haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Are you sure you didn't mean urban?lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are you sure you didn't mean urban?lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I edited my post! XD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What does that mean ???

Click to collapse



Well the  ruined it but it pretty much says Print "this" (In this case the words My Game) Out on to the screen, and println means the next bit of text will go on a new line, although if its a game youd be more likley to have an image as a title instead of plain ol words 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well the  ruined it but it pretty much says Print "this" (In this case the words My Game) Out on to the screen, and println means the next bit of text will go on a new line, although if its a game youd be more likley to have an image as a title instead of plain ol words
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are u any good at developing android games??? Since you have that new server and all


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Are u any good at developing android games??? Since you have that new server and all

Click to collapse



Hahaha ,No im not  I know very very little  feel free to test stuff using ma server though 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

Hi. What's up? I think my brain is gonna explode. 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

Hey  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey. I'm following you on twitter now 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. What's up? I think my brain is gonna explode.
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Then take a break yo  Go lay down.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha ,No im not  I know very very little  feel free to test stuff using ma server though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will, i actually got a pm from a dude from spain saying him and some buddies want to look into it next week!!!! 

We might need to use your server 


Hello BD 

Why ur head exploding?  Migrains??


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then take a break yo  Go lay down.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Whaddya think I've BEEN DOING all this time?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I will, i actually got a pm from a dude from spain saying him and some buddies want to look into it next week!!!!
> 
> We might need to use your server
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Yeah. What else? AND I'm mad cuz the carnival that Sparky is managing this week is literally FIVE blocks from the house and they have PONIES! PONIES! I WANNA SEE THE PONIES!

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya think I've BEEN DOING all this time?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Making bird toys? 

Oh snap! Total dejavu! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Making bird toys?
> 
> Oh snap! Total dejavu!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



No. LOL. I made my monthly delivery last week.... At least that's done... 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. LOL. I made my monthly delivery last week.... At least that's done...
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Then go see the ponies! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then go see the ponies!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I should. Maybe when it gets dark so, my head won't hurt as bad.
Hey, Twitch have, you ever been to the, Anchor, bar in Buffalo?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I should. Maybe when it gets dark so, my head won't hurt as bad.
> Hey, Twitch have, you ever been to the, Anchor, bar in Buffalo?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Yes I have been there  Why? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2011)

Hai guys

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2011)

Whats up

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



good Afternoon watt


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes I have been there  Why?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



My Dad was just there... He says it's the home of the "original buffalo wings"
He is gonna take me soon....


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Dad was just there... He says it's the home of the "original buffalo wings"
> He is gonna take me soon....

Click to collapse



It's pretty nice there BUT I suggest Duff's wings...NOT Anchor bar, ask a true Buffalonian...Duff's for the win.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's pretty nice there BUT I suggest Duff's wings...NOT Anchor bar, ask a true Buffalonian...Duff's for the win.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ok.  I'll remember that..... 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok.  I'll remember that.....
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



You better. Duff's is f7cking amazing.  But, I warn you now it's HOT. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2011)

I like chicken. B-) 

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like chicken. B-)
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Haha And this is the random post of the day by Watt. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

If anyone cares here is my game idea: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1075954


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> If anyone cares here is my game idea: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1075954

Click to collapse



Cool, I'll make sure to check it out when it comes to completion.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Cool, I'll make sure to check it out when it comes to completion.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Have you ever played quoridor, its so fun!!!

Did u read the wikipedia about it.


Its already on the iphone but is not online multiplayer, and is too much 3d graphics and camera control its yuck!!

My idea of this game is to be up on the top free and top paid (ad) or (adfree) versions, but with a simple concept and controls like wordfeud so it works on all devices at least from android to android to start. Then i need to find an IOS Developer for cross platform 

I cant wait either til its done, i think ill play this a lot


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha And this is the random post of the day by Watt.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



No, this is. Habladabaldulaba! Cheez.!

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No, this is. Habladabaldulaba! Cheez.!
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Winning. Duhh

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Winning. Duhh
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Si

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

Coool, I was just playing with setcpu, and tried interactive,  exactly what I needed 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. Yeah. What else? AND I'm mad cuz the carnival that Sparky is managing this week is literally FIVE blocks from the house and they have PONIES! PONIES! I WANNA SEE THE PONIES!
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



You like ponies? Did you see my "ponies"?lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Coool, I was just playing with setcpu, and tried interactive,  exactly what I needed
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



"Smartass" is also a good scaling  Good for battery and good for speed. If you have that scaling with your kernel.


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Coool, I was just playing with setcpu, and tried interactive,  exactly what I needed
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Play with the advanced settings at all?

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Play with the advanced settings at all?
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



I was running it at 1113performance for such a long time I forgot what the advanced settings do. Lol, I'll have to read the website again

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> "Smartass" is also a good scaling  Good for battery and good for speed. If you have that scaling with your kernel.

Click to collapse



Nd nope, don't have that with my kernal. What kernal do you have?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Play with the advanced settings at all?
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Not quite, I did tinker for a little bit but then I realized that I flash too many ROMs and tweak too much right now to keep a standard  I just keep it at default for now? How are you and the crazy one?


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was running it at 1113performance for such a long time I forgot what the advanced settings do. Lol, I'll have to read the website again
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



What the balls?! thats how you fry a processor!

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nd nope, don't have that with my kernal. What kernal do you have?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I use Netrachy's kernels but I'm not sure if he develops for the phone you have


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What the balls?! thats how you fry a processor!
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Really? I can OC my processor to 1.3 GHz safely


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Really? I can OC my processor to 1.3 GHz safely

Click to collapse



So can i, but performance scaling?

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Really? I can OC my processor to 1.3 GHz safely

Click to collapse



Same, just have your screen off profile set to the minimum and it all evens out.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not quite, I did tinker for a little bit but then I realized that I flash too many ROMs and tweak too much right now to keep a standard  I just keep it at default for now? How are you and the crazy one?

Click to collapse



You can save settings to sd card, but you dont have one. 

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, just have your screen off profile set to the minimum and it all evens out.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I don't eve need to do that, mine is fine without any tweaking of setcpu haha 



watt9493 said:


> So can i, but performance scaling?
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



What do you mean by that?


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You can save settings to sd card, but you dont have one.
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



My USB storage is EXACTLY like a SD card, I can save things to USB storage just as I would a SD card, but you wouldn't know anything about that


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't eve need to do that, mine is fine without any tweaking of setcpu haha
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that?

Click to collapse



Performance scaling locks your CPU to your maximum setting

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How do you think you did?

Click to collapse



Nailed the php,
could suck in the introduction to IT

Hello everyone


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nailed the php,
> could suck in the introduction to IT
> 
> Hello everyone

Click to collapse



Hey, Good job husam

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey, Good job husam
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



lol thanks


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nailed the php,
> could suck in the introduction to IT
> 
> Hello everyone

Click to collapse



Hey there Husam, how's it going? 

@DD, what do you mean? The scaling is basically tweaking all in it's own?


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey there Husam, how's it going?
> 
> @DD, what do you mean? The scaling is basically tweaking all in it's own?

Click to collapse



just finished writing a song 

my friend is telling me not to upload because it's in low quality (recorded with m mp3)


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just finished writing a song
> 
> my friend is telling me not to upload because it's in low quality (recorded with m mp3)

Click to collapse



Then just post the lyrics?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey there Husam, how's it going?
> 
> @DD, what do you mean? The scaling is basically tweaking all in it's own?

Click to collapse



In the performance scaling your CPU is set to what you have your maximum setting at, and it doesn't drop down. Unless you have a profile to change it. Like the screen of profile. So if You have it set to 1113MHz performance, when your screen is on, the processor will be running at nothing but 1113MHz. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then just post the lyrics?

Click to collapse



pssst.. lets just move to a new page and i'll upload everything


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pssst.. lets just move to a new page and i'll upload everything

Click to collapse



Let's do that indeed 



deliriousDroid said:


> In the performance scaling your CPU is set to what you have your maximum setting at, and it doesn't drop down. Unless you have a profile to change it. Like the screen of profile. So if You have it set to 1113MHz performance, when your screen is on, the processor will be running at nothing but 1113MHz.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Ahh I figured as much, eh, it doesn't really bother me. Screen off profiles sound more so like a safety precaution.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Let's do that indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I figured as much, eh, it doesn't really bother me. Screen off profiles sound more so like a safety precaution.

Click to collapse



Yup, that's why I don't think running your CPU that high on performance is bad for your phone. But batterywise it isn't the best option well, supper time talk to you later guys

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, that's why I don't think running your CPU that high on performance is bad for your phone. But batterywise it isn't the best option well, supper time talk to you later guys
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hmmm.....I do like my battery hehe  Okay enjoy yo suppah haha


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

Im scared to use performance, it makes my phone ungodly hot.

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, then you'd have to start fapping to your phone.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im scared to use performance, it makes my phone ungodly hot.
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



I think my phone's CPU noms on your's  haha



sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, then you'd have to start fapping to your phone.

Click to collapse



I voted for you as XDA's best troll haha  How's it going Sakai?


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think my phone's CPU noms on your's  haha
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for you as XDA's best troll haha  How's it going Sakai?

Click to collapse



Both 1ghz, mines qualcomm, whats yours?

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think my phone's CPU noms on your's  haha
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for you as XDA's best troll haha  How's it going Sakai?

Click to collapse



In and out. And in. And out.

In and out. And in. And out.

In and out. And in. And out.

In and out. And in. And out.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Both 1ghz, mines qualcomm, whats yours?
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



1Ghz Hummingbird  But it doesn't matter if they go at the same speed it matters how they perform.



sakai4eva said:


> In and out. And in. And out.
> 
> In and out. And in. And out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And in. And out?


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

decided not to upload, it's not ready yet
sorry


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> decided not to upload, it's not ready yet
> sorry

Click to collapse



It's cool dude, we're not mad haha


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 1Ghz Hummingbird  But it doesn't matter if they go at the same speed it matters how they perform.
> 
> 
> 
> And in. And out?

Click to collapse



Qualcomm snapdragon still wins. XD

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Qualcomm snapdragon still wins. XD
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Oh? Then why does mine not get hot when yours does? Why does mine run buttery smooth on drag race at 400Hz?! HMMMM?! *HMMMMMMMMM?!*


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh? Then why does mine not get hot when yours does? Why does mine run buttery smooth on drag race at 400Hz?! HMMMM?! *HMMMMMMMMM?!*

Click to collapse



I can run drag race that low. :b your phone doesnt have sense. :b

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I can run drag race that low. :b your phone doesnt have sense. :b
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Sense isn't everything, I will be getting Ice Cream Sandwich when you still have Froyo  Besides, I'm more of a Vanilla guy myself


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sense isn't everything, I will be getting Ice Cream Sandwich when you still have Froyo  Besides, I'm more of a Vanilla guy myself

Click to collapse



Yup. Vanilla Ice Cream. Excellent choice my dear. Ice Ice Baby.


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sense isn't everything, I will be getting Ice Cream Sandwich when you still have Froyo  Besides, I'm more of a Vanilla guy myself

Click to collapse



Ill have gingerbread in 2 months.  

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill have gingerbread in 2 months.
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



I've been using Gingerbread for two months man... I had it since Christmas.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill have gingerbread in 2 months.
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Good for you, I had that 2 months ago  haha But of course this is just because I root my phones. 



sakai4eva said:


> Yup. Vanilla Ice Cream. Excellent choice my dear. Ice Ice Baby.

Click to collapse



I'm your "dear" now?  Sakai....you been drinking??


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I've been using Gingerbread for two months man... I had it since Christmas.

Click to collapse



I cant get perm root. We have gb roms. ;-) 

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good for you, I had that 2 months ago  haha But of course this is just because I root my phones.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm your "dear" now?  Sakai....you been drinking??

Click to collapse



Not sure. Coffee? What does that have to do with anything? Of course, it was in the finest OT traditions, but...



watt9493 said:


> I cant get perm root. We have gb roms. ;-)
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Doesn't count! The latest stable and working version of Android or bust!


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure. Coffee? What does that have to do with anything? Of course, it was in the finest OT traditions, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't count! The latest stable and working version of Android or bust!

Click to collapse



Well I just wanna make sure you are not going to sing love songs to me  haha 



watt9493 said:


> I cant get perm root. We have gb roms. ;-)
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



For you because I know why you can't:


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

'morning/night guys. im off to bed


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Night Husam  Sweet dreams yo' haha


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'morning/night guys. im off to bed

Click to collapse



If the bedbugs are halal, bite them


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

I need a mac, and nobody ik has one. Pity me.

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I need a mac, and nobody ik has one. Pity me.
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



NO! Dammit. No pity for MAC users....
(Hi watt  )


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If the bedbugs are halal, bite them

Click to collapse



I wonder what bed bugs taste like


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wonder what bed bugs taste like

Click to collapse



Like chicken?


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like chicken?

Click to collapse



Why does everything taste like chicken?! Why can't it taste like Steak?! Dx


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why does everything taste like chicken?! Why can't it taste like Steak?! Dx

Click to collapse



Cause steaks 'spensive

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause steaks 'spensive
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



Speaking of steak... If u like beef jerky there is a "gourmet jerky purveyor" that I found called  Slantshack jerky.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Speaking of steak... If u like beef jerky there is a "gourmet jerky purveyor" that I found called  Slantshack jerky.

Click to collapse



How can jerky be gourmet?


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How can jerky be gourmet?

Click to collapse



They start with ( free range?) grass fed beef, then you can choose the rub they use, the glaze, the marinade... The founder is from Jersey City but everything is made on a farm in vermont... (I ordered some...


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They start with ( free range?) grass fed beef, then you can choose the rub they use, the glaze, the marinade... The founder is from Jersey City but everything is made on a farm in vermont... (I ordered some...

Click to collapse



Lemme know how they taste. I tried biltong, but I didn't like it. I like my beef juicy


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lemme know how they taste. I tried biltong, but I didn't like it. I like my beef juicy

Click to collapse



+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm hungry


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> +1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm hungry

Click to collapse



Bite yourself.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Try dream.in.code, they have good tutorials for learning coding for Android app development.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Thanks for this twitch Reading up on it now


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks for this twitch Reading up on it now

Click to collapse



No problem 

I'm gonna head to sleep guys. Goodnight! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

Who would win in a fight? Me or twitch.  

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Who would win in a fight? Me or twitch.
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



He's a banana, but you have a gun. Although his post count pwns yours...

I'd say it'll be a 12-round extravaganza.


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He's a banana, but you have a gun. Although his post count pwns yours...
> 
> I'd say it'll be a 12-round extravaganza.

Click to collapse



Haha i dont spam much. ;-) 

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Me  Duh.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Plus, I don't spam.  I also help out my members in the Nexus S forums. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Plus, I don't spam.  I also help out my members in the Nexus S forums.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Double my post count, but only 10 more thanks? You don't help much...


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Double my post count, but only 10 more thanks? You don't help much...

Click to collapse



I obviously help more than you  haha jk

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me  Duh.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Weight/height? How many fights you have been in?

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Weight/height? How many fights you have been in?
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



5'7",140lbs, and I've been in 6 fights. I had to defend myself since 5th grade because they'd always try and jump me.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 5'7",140lbs, and I've been in 6 fights. I had to defend myself since 5th grade because they'd always try and jump me.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



5'8", 128, and 10 or 11, i forget. Lol

We are the pulse of the maggots


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 5'8", 128, and 10 or 11, i forget. Lol
> 
> We are the pulse of the maggots

Click to collapse



I think it'd be a fun fight but not even a fight, more like a spar 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think it'd be a fun fight but not even a fight, more like a spar
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Definitely fair either way.   i think i would wreck your day with my kicks tho.

tell him megatron


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

5'10, maybe 11, 176 pounds. Discounting internet fights and fights with my brother (he took a metal stick and beat me up until my hands are bruised, and once he broke a plastic chair all over my hand), I've been in about... half a dozen fights. 

And I once broke a guys testicles (not the PDL, I mean for real) and he had to go to the hospital for a checkup. 

Any takers?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

NIghtz!

Damn you 10char!


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 5'10, maybe 11, 176 pounds. Discounting internet fights and fights with my brother (he took a metal stick and beat me up until my hands are bruised, and once he broke a plastic chair all over my hand), I've been in about... half a dozen fights.
> 
> And I once broke a guys testicles (not the PDL, I mean for real) and he had to go to the hospital for a checkup.
> 
> Any takers?

Click to collapse



Ill have a go. What the hell.  

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Definitely fair either way.   i think i would wreck your day with my kicks tho.
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



No not even, I took kick boxing classes  haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

I think me and Watt would take you out haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No not even, I took kick boxing classes  haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I legpress over 375 (machine max) plus my ex gf standing on the weights (98lbs) :b

tell him megatron


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think me and Watt would take you out haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



You should see how I take out my brother every time. He'd beat me up with a stick, or a metal bar, or a chair, and I'd wait for him to lift the weapon up. Then I'd pound his into the ground and pummel him. He's got the ruthlessness to keep beating me with a weapon, I've got the mass to overpower him after he discarded his  

It's like I don't know pain (totally regret fighting after the fight, but so worth it) when I'm fighting, but things are a lot more mellow now. Besides, I love my nephew and I'd never beat up his dad


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

Afternoon husam. 

I'm suspecting food poisoning... 
Cappuccino with soap~> not a good idea...


----------



## idavid_ (May 13, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone!!! YAY ITS FRIDAY!!! Tine to go post in the friday thread


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

Beunos dias familia

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Beunos dias familia
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hola senor  Que paso?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

Hola  

Anyone want some server space or whatevs?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hola
> 
> Anyone want some server space or whatevs?

Click to collapse



Not at the moment, btw when are you going to put something interesting on you server, i keep looking for some interesting blog or something and fail to see anything fun


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hola senor  Que paso?

Click to collapse



Hola twitch! exámenes. ¿y tú?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not at the moment, btw when are you going to put something interesting on you server, i keep looking for some interesting blog or something and fail to see anything fun

Click to collapse



haha Soon, I was too tired last night.. But it's basicly hosting shiz for me at the moment haha  everything is on the ftp side


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

I hate work when it's humid out it's only like 22, but it feels like 30. That's kinda ridiculous for this early in the year

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha Soon, I was too tired last night.. But it's basicly hosting shiz for me at the moment haha  everything is on the ftp side

Click to collapse



I would like to upload a giraffe.... XD david...


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

I'm chilling in La Clase de Computadoras  Mi profesora sabe nada...es muy facil hackear una computadora.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I would like to upload a giraffe.... XD david...

Click to collapse



No need, i dont want my giraffe any more hes already too old and is gay now with fat bf, you can give back my turtle tho


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No need, i dont want my giraffe any more hes already too old and is gay now with fat bf, you can give back my turtle tho

Click to collapse



I already send it via pm...


@max: have you got enough server space? We could clone xda and be the mods there ..


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

Attention everybody: I HATE LAG! that is all

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I already send it via pm...
> 
> 
> @max: have you got enough server space? We could clone xda and be the mods there ..

Click to collapse



OOOOOOOOOOO that sounds fun just copy and paste all threads over there and call it OffTopic-Developers


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Attention everybody: I HATE LAG! that is all
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Attention customers: Testicles, that is all


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Attention customers: Testicles, that is all

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Attention customers: Testicles, that is all

Click to collapse



Lmao. Yeah, but seriously, I'm gunna have to stop being lazy and do some real work to my tablet

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Did u know?????


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I already send it via pm...
> 
> 
> @max: have you got enough server space? We could clone xda and be the mods there ..

Click to collapse



XD Yes, I have unlimited  *Uses wget and downloads XDA XD


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Hello everybody 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

And what's up with this server business? Someone esplain it! Dx

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And what's up with this server business? Someone esplain it! Dx
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Max bought a server and got half off and

look here:

http://maax.us/

Seems he took down his template


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Haha soo what is the point in this server? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha soo what is the point in this server?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



For max to post random crap, and for sharing for whatever including my game server for quoridor clone


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> For max to post random crap, and for sharing for whatever including my game server for quoridor clone

Click to collapse



Fantastic! We should make it the mafia's home page 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Fantastic! We should make it the mafia's home page
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Well if max would hurry up and get his damn template done  then it shall be


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well if max would hurry up and get his damn template done  then it shall be

Click to collapse



Maxey is a notorious procrastinator  Just be patient and he may do it....some time...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxey is a notorious procrastinator  Just be patient and he may do it....some time...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hopefully


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hopefully

Click to collapse



I wonder what we could make the website look like? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

Haha, Up to you guys 

I'ma put wordpress on it though.. I was going to make from scratch but it's too much effort XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Up to you guys
> 
> I'ma put wordpress on it though.. I was going to make from scratch but it's too much effort XD

Click to collapse



Get on it!!! NOW !!


----------



## JimJam707 (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Up to you guys
> 
> I'ma put wordpress on it though.. I was going to make from scratch but it's too much effort XD

Click to collapse



Where did you buy the server from?
How much bandwith?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Where did you buy the server from?
> How much bandwith?

Click to collapse



Its unlimted and he got it from : http://gethost.com/


EDIT: I think... ?????


----------



## JimJam707 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its unlimted and he got it from : http://gethost.com/

Click to collapse



Ironically
_Why am I seeing this page?
It seems we are experiencing technical difficulties.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience while this issue is being resolved. If you are the owner of absolutewebaddress.com, please call +1.425.274.4500 or email [email protected] for assistance resolving this issue.
_


----------



## idavid_ (May 13, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Ironically
> _Why am I seeing this page?
> It seems we are experiencing technical difficulties.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol same with me


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Ironically
> _Why am I seeing this page?
> It seems we are experiencing technical difficulties.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, i thought that was it, go a few pages back i thought he said gethost...


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Sorry he got it from: http://www.justhost.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

unlimited bandwith.. And justhost.. not gethost


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> unlimited bandwith.. And justhost.. not gethost

Click to collapse



lol ya i was just trying to give them a virus


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lemme know how they taste. I tried biltong, but I didn't like it. I like my beef juicy

Click to collapse



I'm getting original marinade with (I DID NOT NAME THIS AND WILL HIT YOU WITH MA BRICK IF YOU MAKE A CRACK ABOUT THE NAME!) Jerk McGurk Wild Rub.... We shall see.... It's supposed ta be the best 
Edit: Hi. 
Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon BD


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Good afternoon BD

Click to collapse



Hiya. 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Leave comments on max's server here: http://maax.us/


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Leave comments on max's server here: http://maax.us/

Click to collapse



Lulz, That's stock atm.. Im changing also... Goto maax.us/phpBB


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lulz, That's stock atm.. Im changing also... Goto maax.us/phpBB

Click to collapse



cool!! cant wait maybe it will have more spunk in it then now 

btw i sent the password to u


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

headaches headaches 
damn, that concert was good 

hello anyone


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> headaches headaches
> damn, that concert was good
> 
> hello anyone

Click to collapse



Hello, headaches via hangover??????


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello, headaches via hangover??????

Click to collapse



lol
we had a jamming then we went to a concert


anyways good night


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> we had a jamming then we went to a concert
> 
> 
> anyways good night

Click to collapse



Your going to bed?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

hey Husam


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Your going to bed?

Click to collapse



maybe, idk really xD

@maz heyz


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

People MAX Has a forum!!! 

Go here: http://maax.us/phpBB/index.php register and join the off topic fun!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

lol xD
but .us!? shouldnt it be UK?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol xD
> but .us!? shouldnt it be UK?

Click to collapse



Hmmm, dont know, but his site is coming a long and im going to be a mod on there and be very leanent if you want to post crap


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

I wants to be mod. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wants to be mod.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I asked before


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wants to be mod.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I think every most active off topics should be mods or admins


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Yay! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yay!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



that makes me the admin


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Yay im a mod!!!!! :d


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

Guys.. I need to ask yuo a few questions before I make you a mod


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guys.. I need to ask yuo a few questions before I make you a mod

Click to collapse



Ask away. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ask away.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Am.... I awesome?


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

XD Duh, I already knew that. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Am.... I awesome?

Click to collapse



Yes you awesome now upgrade me to admin from my mod, i have mod experience already!!! Need to get admin experience!!!

Tonight im going to post some stuff on there!!

Also u need staff lounge!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Not everyone can be admins. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Am.... I awesome?

Click to collapse



lol max
stop asking people to become hypocrites xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

hahaha, Twitch is right, Also... the onyl real difference is admins can change the site around, Thats my job


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha, Twitch is right, Also... the onyl real difference is admins can change the site around, Thats my job

Click to collapse



I want to change site, please!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

If anything I should be admin because I was his OT bromance xD

Jk

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

howcome dan is admin??


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> howcome dan is admin??

Click to collapse



u banned for half an hour


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u banned for half an hour

Click to collapse



F*** UNBAN ME NOW!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> F*** UNBAN ME NOW!!

Click to collapse



What do i get out of it???


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What do i get out of it???

Click to collapse



did you delete me!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did you delete me!!??

Click to collapse



No, just a 30 min username ban i can ip ban u if i want


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Children, stop it neither of you deserve to be anything with power 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No, just a 30 min username ban i can ip ban u if i want

Click to collapse



You have been banned from this board until May 13th, 2011, 11:16 pm.!??!?
it's 14 may and 1:53

NOW UNBAN ME!!
Or I swear I'm gonna make your stay there a living hell


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You have been banned from this board until May 13th, 2011, 11:16 pm.!??!?
> it's 14 may and 1:53
> 
> NOW UNBAN ME!!
> Or I swear I'm gonna make your stay there a living hell

Click to collapse



i did, i was just kidding, and having fun!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

And you wonder why you're not an admin


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And you wonder why you're not an admin

Click to collapse



what about me,
I'm good


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

> And you wonder why you're not an admin

Click to collapse



Can I be? You know I'm level headed and don't abuse powers. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Can I be? You know I'm level headed and don't abuse powers.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



XD I shall concider it  But join atleast and you can be a mod  Also.. ANyone wanna bk=log on it? Once i fix the front page?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

Sorry people, im now done abusing my banning power, its just i never got to ban someone for fun, only when there was spam on my other site i mod on


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

I applied, I'll be on that website more so when I'm on my desktop. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2011)

@David... Edit my rules again you will be de modded and move into the n00b user group XD 


@twitch Awesome


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @David... Edit my rules again you will be de modded and move into the n00b user group XD
> 
> 
> @twitch Awesome

Click to collapse









I'm finishing a drawing, does anyone like? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm finishing a drawing, does anyone like?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



wow that's awesome

please dont tell me that you copied it from somewhere


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow that's awesome
> 
> please dont tell me that you copied it from somewhere

Click to collapse



No! I don't copy! I create! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @David... Edit my rules again you will be de modded and move into the n00b user group XD
> 
> 
> @twitch Awesome

Click to collapse



Max i didn't do that, didn't u see the last edited by D? Mine u wouldn't know I did it it said edited by d


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! I don't copy! I create!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



you're cool


If I'm not cool, am I hot?


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

> > No! I don't copy! I create!
> >
> > -Insert signature here-
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Gracias, I don't think it's that good but thank you 

Yeah, you hot  No homo xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Gracias, I don't think it's that good but thank you
> 
> Yeah, you hot  No homo xD
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



i felt that too, but it is good enough 
(I live between artists  )

and I'm really sick of other people copying stuff and think that they are artists, that's why I asked, didn't mean anything else by my question


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i felt that too, but it is good enough
> (I live between artists  )
> 
> and I'm really sick of other people copying stuff and think that they are artists, that's why I asked, didn't mean anything else by my question

Click to collapse



Do you draw? 

I don't like copying, but that doesn't mean I won't get inspiration from something. (The wings I got the idea from Sephiroth )

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

Heeyy, what's up everyone? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

Not much, did you see my drawing? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you draw?
> 
> I don't like copying, but that doesn't mean I won't get inspiration from something. (The wings I got the idea from Sephiroth )
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I try but eh... 
my bro and best friend are really good

Hi droid


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

Anyone know of a cheap way to get from Canada to Peru in a few weeks?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone know of a cheap way to get from Canada to Peru in a few weeks?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



If youve got a few weeks, you could try walking? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I try but eh...
> my bro and best friend are really good
> 
> Hi droid

Click to collapse



It's all about practice and inspiration.  It's a good outlet.

@DD No I have no clue...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

good night guys


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys

Click to collapse



Goodnight. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If youve got a few weeks, you could try walking?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bahaha, still not sure i would get there in time. My brother is getting married on the 27th and i cant afford to fly right now and 'night hus


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

Night. Not that I was ever ACTUALLY here.... 

I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

Wow, quiet night. Goodnight


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2011)

Mornin errybody

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

Morning all 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2011)

Mafia threads been hibernating!

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

I've been doin stuffs so I've been busy on and off  I'm gonna be busy again today haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2011)

View attachment 595862

So have i! :-D 

tell him megatron


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

Morning, 
Even tho I might say good night soon as its too early to be up on a Saturday


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 595862
> 
> So have i! :-D
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Is that an engine I'm staring at? Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

my head is still killing me from yesterday 

hello


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my head is still killing me from yesterday
> 
> hello

Click to collapse



Why does your head hurt Husam? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why does your head hurt Husam?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



went to jamming,
then went to a concert directly where I jumped, shouted and almost fought with a douche bag 
then I was woken up by annoying neighbours before I had enough sleep


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> went to jamming,
> then went to a concert directly where I jumped, shouted and almost fought with a douche bag
> then I was woken up by annoying neighbours before I had enough sleep

Click to collapse



And there was no drinking involved in your hurting head? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

And hellooo everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

'Afternoon all. 

I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And there was no drinking involved in your hurting head?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No, I don't drink

Hi BD and DD


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi all!!!!

Click to collapse



hey, fixed your pc?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, I don't drink
> 
> Hi BD and DD

Click to collapse



Hey Husam! Waz up? 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Husam! Waz up?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



nothing much
sitting and xdaing as usual


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing much
> sitting and xdaing as usual

Click to collapse



Yeah well.. It's the life of a geek (and geekchick toooooooooo)... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

It rained last night, so I thought today would be less work. Lol, just as busy

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah well.. It's the life of a geek (and geekchick toooooooooo)...
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



maybe I should find me a geekchickfriend


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe I should find me a geekchickfriend

Click to collapse



We are a rare breed....(us geekchicks)     

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We are a rare breed....(us geekchicks)
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



I saw one last week


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I saw one last week

Click to collapse



SSHHHHH! Don't tell anyone that! They would like to lock one of us up in a lab and study us.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> SSHHHHH! Don't tell anyone that! They would like to lock one of us up in a lab and study us....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



ok, I won't


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, I won't

Click to collapse



Where is everybody? 
Are, we having fun yet?  
Why?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where is everybody?
> Are, we having fun yet?
> Why?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



I don't know
I don't think so
Because I'm not in the mood


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't know
> I don't think so
> Because I'm not in the mood

Click to collapse



Ok. Look at this....

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Look at this....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



cool 
nice job sparky


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool
> nice job sparky

Click to collapse



See, He is good for something... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> See, He is good for something...
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



everybody is


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> everybody is

Click to collapse



That's being a little generous...   
JK
I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, fixed your pc?

Click to collapse



Hi husam!

Nope . Not yet.... just trying xda premium from applanet before buying..... 

But i managed to write about 90%(estimated) on the today's super uber difficult maths test(XD all Greece is complaining about its difficulty...  
@ babydoll: hey!


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

HI! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is that an engine I'm staring at? Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



My 94 explorers, yes

tell him megatron


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> HI!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hi twitch!


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My 94 explorers, yes
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Wow! 94 explorers in an engine ...... How did you fit all 94 in there?? XD


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow! 94 explorers in an engine ...... How did you fit all 94 in there?? XD

Click to collapse



My 94 explorers engine.  face palm.

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

Tell him Megatron! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tell him Megatron!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Family guy

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Family guy
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



I know I know  We need to spice up this thread.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know I know  We need to spice up this thread.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Nekked pichers? (Dumb hillbilly voice)  

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

Lmao! Of M_T_M? xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

Hello again people! !

Im dusting  my gf is so annoying to make me do this I rather play halo


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

Speak of the devil, I'm gonna play Halo 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Speak of the devil, I'm gonna play Halo
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



halo sux


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> halo sux

Click to collapse



Not as bad as SWAT  haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> halo sux

Click to collapse



Trollolololol 

Nice avatar 

Halo does not suck


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Trollolololol
> 
> Nice avatar
> 
> Halo does not suck

Click to collapse



I just banned you for liking my avatar before I see this xD


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just banned you for liking my avatar before I see this xD

Click to collapse



You can see into the future?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You can see into the future?!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yup
one of my features


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi husam!
> 
> Nope . Not yet.... just trying xda premium from applanet before buying.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy it NOW! XDA deserves our love wouldn't ya say.... 
Jk (do what ever makes you happy)
Hiiiiii. Hi. BTW

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup
> one of my features

Click to collapse



Where's the off switch?  feeling better? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where's the off switch?  feeling better?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



unturnoffable


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> unturnoffable

Click to collapse



I don't think that's a real word buddy...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't think that's a real word buddy...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I know I just created it unturnoffable™


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know I just created it unturnoffable©

Click to collapse



Wrong! Unturnoffable™ That is a trademarked twitch word 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrong! Unturnoffable™	That is a trademarked twitch word
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I edited my post before you post, and I see the trade mark as & trade;


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

Either way...I win. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Either way...I win.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



WIN™
ur using my word now


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WIN™
> ur using my word now

Click to collapse



'Night
If you can read this


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Night
> If you can read this

Click to collapse



Nighty nite

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Night
> If you can read this

Click to collapse



Husam, I hate your avitar. Oh and night

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys!  I finished my drawing.







What do you think? Should I make any revisions? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> halo sux

Click to collapse



What this guy said

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What this guy said
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Yo Mama  Haha jk

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yo Mama  Haha jk
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Dead space boot stomps it 

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dead space boot stomps it
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Of course it does, but that doesn't mean it sucks. That just means Dead Space is better. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys!  I finished my drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I like it very much. Nice shading and contrast in the wings.

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

Gracias Babydoll  How have you been? Feeling any better? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

I still need a laptop :-( 

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I still need a laptop :-(
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Go buy one then buddy? You do have the money. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go buy one then buddy? You do have the money.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



My 3 ghz single core compaq has to do ATM. 22 slide PowerPoint to do and a ton of research. Bring on the all nighter! Mountain dew, jello powder and ramen. ;-) 

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My 3 ghz single core compaq has to do ATM. 22 slide PowerPoint to do and a ton of research. Bring on the all nighter! Mountain dew, jello powder and ramen. ;-)
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Sounds so much fun! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sounds so much fun!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Oh you know it

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

I remember when I had to do an all nighter, at least you don't have school tomorrow 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I remember when I had to do an all nighter, at least you don't have school tomorrow
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Im home schooled. ;-) 

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

Oh snap xD

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

How long have you been homeschooled? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How long have you been homeschooled?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Couple months. Medical reason.

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

What's the problem? Are you alright? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's the problem? Are you alright?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Chrons disease. Google it for christs sake.  

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Chrons disease. Google it for christs sake.
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



So it's kind of like IBS? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So it's kind of like IBS?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yeah

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



That sucks, I'm sorry dude.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry dude.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Genetics, nothin i can do about em.

tell him megatron


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

203 am. Time for sleeep......

tell him megatron


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Still 'Morning
'Afternoon in 3 minutes 

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

'Afternoon...


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



hey David! Got rid of cyanogenmod?


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey David! Got rid of cyanogenmod?

Click to collapse



Nope, why would I? CM7 FTW!!!!!!!!!11!!111!1
P.S. I wish there was TrollogenMOD for X1


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nope, why would I? CM7 FTW!!!!!!!!!11!!111!1
> P.S. I wish there was TrollogenMOD for X1

Click to collapse



lol 'Afternoon guys

why don't you port it


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol 'Afternoon guys
> 
> why don't you port it

Click to collapse



Well, by summer there will be one for desire... I will...but now exams


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, by summer there will be one for desire... I will...but now exams

Click to collapse



what do you study?


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what do you study?

Click to collapse



No studies yet.... Just school!(just finished)
But these exams are to get into a university


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No studies yet.... Just school!(just finished)
> But these exams are to get into a university

Click to collapse



right,

nail 'em 
Unlike what I did


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> right,
> 
> nail 'em
> Unlike what I did

Click to collapse



Thanks hus! I'll do my best ....


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks hus! I'll do my best ....

Click to collapse



I hope you fail!!! Nah jk, I'm not evil. Good luck 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I hope you fail!!! Nah jk, I'm not evil. Good luck
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Hey new dan


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey new dan

Click to collapse



Greeaatt, just what we need, another Dan. I really hope he didn't go get himself a cloning machine and heyy everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

Hey!!! Dan is not the only troll, you know? 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey!!! Dan is not the only troll, you know?
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



dan wannabes


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

Check out this awesomness! http://pda.physorg.com/news/2011-05-foldable-crease.html

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dan wannabes

Click to collapse



Haha! Who of you hasn't been accused for trolling ? Not even once? Pretty much none.....


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Check out this awesomness! http://pda.physorg.com/news/2011-05-foldable-crease.html
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



not gonna buy it

@dex, I post the troololololol video everywhere now


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dan wannabes

Click to collapse



Trolololo wannabes 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Trolololo wannabes
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



I cant think of anybody who wants to be that


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I cant think of anybody who wants to be that

Click to collapse



It's you, just look at your avatar 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It's you, just look at your avatar
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



hahahahaa --->
hahahahaa 
<--- hahahhahaa


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not gonna buy it

Click to collapse



Why? Beacuse it's Samsung?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why? Beacuse it's Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



and the fact it has a folding screen that will die early


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and the fact it has a folding screen that will die early

Click to collapse



Once they improve on the screen enough that it will last the lifetime of the phone, I would definitely get one

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Once they improve on the screen enough that it will last the lifetime of the phone, I would definitely get one
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I still prefer to have a HW KB


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

That foldable display is really awesome! And @husam you can still have HW keyboard with a display like that. 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That foldable display is really awesome! And @husam you can still have HW keyboard with a display like that.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



please change your avatar, I really keep thinking that you're dan


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> please change your avatar, I really keep thinking that you're dan

Click to collapse



Don't do it unless hus changes his!

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

Mirning guys. 

tell him megatron


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mirning guys.
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



hey 
whats up?


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> please change your avatar, I really keep thinking that you're dan

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'll also change my signature to look like Dan's.
*trollface.jpg*

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Awesome! I'll also change my signature to look like Dan's.
> *trollface.jpg*
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



I just sent my bro an email with a troll face, I wish I could see his forever alone face now 

I don't care about your avatar anymore


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

Hi. All. There was a stabbing last night at the carnival. Sparky ran and grabbed all the little kids standing near a ride and put them inside the gates of the ride. People were hitting each other with baseball bats  and running around trampling people. (that's why He grabbed all the kids. The
 Cops called him a "hero" 
Nexus S with Stuff


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. All. There was a stabbing last night at the carnival. Sparky ran and grabbed all the little kids standing near a ride and put them inside the gates of the ride. People were hitting each other with baseball bats  and running around trampling people. (that's why He grabbed all the kids. The
> Cops called him a "hero"
> Nexus S with Stuff

Click to collapse



good for him 
hi


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. All. There was a stabbing last night at the carnival. Sparky ran and grabbed all the little kids standing near a ride and put them inside the gates of the ride. People were hitting each other with baseball bats  and running around trampling people. (that's why He grabbed all the kids. The
> Cops called him a "hero"
> Nexus S with Stuff

Click to collapse



I don't know what to say... 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't know what to say...
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Neither do I.... He called me and was like "THEIR STABBING PEOPLE HERE OMG OMG OMG" The next thing I know is Alex (owner of the carnival and the boss of Sparky (when I'm not around  ) calls me and says " your husband is a hero, the cops called him a hero"  
Hi Husam (damn kb)
Nexus S with Stuff


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neither do I.... He called me and was like "THEIR STABBING PEOPLE HERE OMG OMG OMG" The next thing I know is Alex (owner of the carnival and the boss of Sparky (when I'm not around  ) calls me and says " your husband is a hero, the cops called him a hero"
> Hi Husam (damn kb)
> Nexus S with Stuff

Click to collapse



Wow... Are everyone ok? 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

Bd, glad to hear sparkster was a hero.  

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=110243&CatId=4965
Input? Refurb gateway.

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

Guys guys guys! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys guys guys!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



What what what?


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

Hi 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys guys guys!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



what what what!?


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what what what!?

Click to collapse



I'm eatin' breakfast. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm eatin' breakfast.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



eating breakfast alone?


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> eating breakfast alone?

Click to collapse



Nah with my girlfriend haha

Edit: She says hi! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah with my girlfriend haha
> 
> Edit: She says hi!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



prove it


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> prove it

Click to collapse



How? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



IDK, be creative


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

No, I don't need to prove it  haha Thinking of a way is just more work than it needs to be.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah with my girlfriend haha
> 
> Edit: She says hi!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Pics or it didnt happen.  

tell him megatron


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



here's a way to prove it


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



I would but....we're not necessarily decent. XD I'll talk to you guys later.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would but....we're not necessarily decent. XD I'll talk to you guys later.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I'm gonna ruin those 69 thanks for you 
Bwahahahaha


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm gonna ruin those 69 thanks for you
> Bwahahahaha

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo don't do it


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo don't do it

Click to collapse



he deserves it


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

Sparky says there is more cops than customers at the carnival... 

Sent from My NS running NSCollab


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky says there is more cops than customers at the carnival...
> 
> Sent from My NS running NSCollab

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be surprised after what happened before


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised after what happened before

Click to collapse



The really ironic thing is... That carnival is OWNED (they rent rides and games and food booths from Alex) by a COP! 

Sent from My NS running NSCollab


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The really ironic thing is... That carnival is OWNED (they rent rides and games and food booths from Alex) by a COP!
> 
> Sent from My NS running NSCollab

Click to collapse



OMG!!!1!11 THEY DID IT ON PURPOSE!!!1!111
/s 
No seriously, did someone die or get hurt? They were stabbing people, right?


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> OMG!!!1!11 THEY DID IT ON PURPOSE!!!1!111
> /s
> No seriously, did someone die or get hurt? They were stabbing people, right?

Click to collapse



All I know for sure is that someone got stabbed 5 times!!
Sparky said He saw the fight start but didn't see the stabbing because He was busy grabbing little kids and putting them behind the barrier of a ride called the "RoundUp" cuz it has a locked gate and a high fence. He said He kept worrying some little kid would get trampled, stabbed, hit...ect... (Good for Him, I knew there was a reason I love him (He cares... ) The cops were there all night checking rides and the surrounding area for the knife. I'm sure I'll know more tonight....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All I know for sure is that someone got stabbed 5 times!!
> Sparky said He saw the fight start but didn't see the stabbing because He was busy grabbing little kids and putting them behind the barrier of a ride called the "RoundUp" cuz it has a locked gate and a high fence. He said He kept worrying some little kid would get trampled, stabbed, hit...ect... (Good for Him, I knew there was a reason I love him (He cares... ) The cops were there all night checking rides and the surrounding area for the knife. I'm sure I'll know more tonight....

Click to collapse



Do you live a a bad neighborhood? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you live a a bad neighborhood?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No. I live in Jersey City "Heights". The part I live in is on a cliff, Hoboken is at the bottom of the cliff (steep drop)to the east, Secaucus (bottom of the cliff, gentler slope) is west. Now, the park where the carnival is borders on Union City (called 2nd street park cuz it ends on 2nd street(Go figure) and "The Heights" (where I live) The problem was the carnival should have closed at ten pm. The owner (of the commitee that rented the carnival rides ect. ) decided to stay open 'til 12am (BAD IDEA obviously) and that's when a bunch of drunk people showed up and started ****.... Generally speaking though it's pretty safe.  I live in an extremely diverse area and people of different nationalities don't always get along though....


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I live in Jersey City "Heights". The part I live in is on a cliff, Hoboken is at the bottom of the cliff (steep drop)to the east, Secaucus (bottom of the cliff, gentler slope) is west. Now, the park where the carnival is borders on Union City (called 2nd street park cuz it ends on 2nd street(Go figure) and "The Heights" (where I live) The problem was the carnival should have closed at ten pm. The owner (of the commitee that rented the carnival rides ect. ) decided to stay open 'til 12am (BAD IDEA obviously) and that's when a bunch of drunk people showed up and started ****.... Generally speaking though it's pretty safe.  I live in an extremely diverse area and people of different nationalities don't always get along though....

Click to collapse



I wanted to tell you to say hi to sparky like 3 hours ago, but the internet got disconnected and I left home


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

Hi Babydoll! Hi Husam! Hey Sparky! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Babydoll! Hi Husam! Hey Sparky!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



where are the pics?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where are the pics?

Click to collapse



You wantz naked pics that bad?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

No naked pics, my gf went home already. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You wantz naked pics that bad?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Naked!?!? 

nobody said anything about naked 



but it could be ok if twitch cut himself


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Naked!?!?
> 
> nobody said anything about naked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, what about me cutting myself?? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wait, what about me cutting myself??
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



cut yourself from the photo
and keep your GF


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

-__________- No. I don't think so.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Naked!?!?
> 
> nobody said anything about naked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, twitch said they wasn't decent for pics

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, twitch said they wasn't decent for pics
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



whatever...


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whatever...

Click to collapse



That's telling him Hus!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's telling him Hus!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



huh?


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> huh?

Click to collapse



Just forget it....


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just forget it....

Click to collapse



lol,
so still hanging in your head?


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

I'm always hanging in my head. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm always hanging in my head.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



reminds me of nirvana: xD


> I'm so happy cuz today I found My friends, They're in my head

Click to collapse



I bet he was Forever Alone


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> reminds me of nirvana: xD
> 
> 
> I bet he was Forever Alone

Click to collapse



Lithium, good song 

I think that may be my favorite Nirvana song, I'm not sure...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lithium, good song
> 
> I think that may be my favorite Nirvana song, I'm not sure...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



No favorite song, on;y favorite songs


----------



## Aiduharan (May 15, 2011)

jokes song lithium - its kinda okay


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No favorite song, on;y favorite songs

Click to collapse



This post confused me  So yeah....what's up everyone? I've been playing portal instead of doing my 10 page report... lmao

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> This post confused me  So yeah....what's up everyone? I've been playing portal instead of doing my 10 page report... lmao
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



don't worry you're doing the right thing


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't worry you're doing the right thing

Click to collapse




I know!  I can get a zero in that class and still pass  English, so easy. Portal makes my head hurt x.x But just because I'm forgetting to put on my glasses and it's making me feel kinda sick 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know!  I can get a zero in that class and still pass  English, so easy. Portal makes my head hurt x.x But just because I'm forgetting to put on my glasses and it's making me feel kinda sick
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Lies!!
it makes your head hurt because you're trying to use it


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lies!!
> it makes your head hurt because you're trying to use it

Click to collapse



Not really, that kind of logic thinking just comes natural to me  Cause I'm a boss. 







-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not really, that kind of logic thinking just comes natural to me : cool: Cause I'm a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*cough* yeah right*cough*

JK

I don't doubt your brain powers


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *cough* yeah right*cough*
> 
> JK
> 
> I don't doubt your brain powers

Click to collapse



I want a hedgehog 

I think it would be an awesome pet, what do you think? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I want a hedgehog
> 
> I think it would be an awesome pet, what do you think?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



If you dont mind being shot by spikes everyday


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> If you dont mind being shot by spikes everyday

Click to collapse



That.....sounds..........PERFECT!  I'll buy multiple Hedgehogs and catapult them to defend my house when I see intruders haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That.....sounds..........PERFECT!  I'll buy multiple Hedgehogs and catapult them to defend my house when I see intruders haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



LoL, Perfect Idea xD


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LoL, Perfect Idea xD

Click to collapse



It's fool-proof. There's no way anyone would try and screw with me 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Goodnight Husam 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I live in Jersey City "Heights". The part I live in is on a cliff, Hoboken is at the bottom of the cliff (steep drop)to the east, Secaucus (bottom of the cliff, gentler slope) is west. Now, the park where the carnival is borders on Union City (called 2nd street park cuz it ends on 2nd street(Go figure) and "The Heights" (where I live) The problem was the carnival should have closed at ten pm. The owner (of the commitee that rented the carnival rides ect. ) decided to stay open 'til 12am (BAD IDEA obviously) and that's when a bunch of drunk people showed up and started ****.... Generally speaking though it's pretty safe.  I live in an extremely diverse area and people of different nationalities don't always get along though....

Click to collapse



I dated a girl that moved from hoboken. Hmm.

tell him megatron


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I dated a girl that moved from hoboken. Hmm.
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Hoboken sounds wrong. Either it is a Street Fighter move or a place for hobos.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hoboken sounds wrong. Either it is a Street Fighter move or a place for hobos.

Click to collapse



I remember a old dos game called league of Hoboken I think. It was a really weird game about a apocalyptic world filled with mutants. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I remember a old dos game called league of Hoboken I think. It was a really weird game about a apocalyptic world filled with mutants.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Do you remember Zombies Ate my Neighbors? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do you remember Zombies Ate my Neighbors?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Nope any good?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I remember a old dos game called league of Hoboken I think. It was a really weird game about a apocalyptic world filled with mutants.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



That's kinda like what her family was. :b good in bed though......

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope any good?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It's an old school zombie game for the SNES  Yeah it's awesome!  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's kinda like what her family was. :b good in bed though......
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



A crazy family can ruin any relationship haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> A crazy family can ruin any relationship haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



It was the girl I told you about, the one that wanted the baby?

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It was the girl I told you about, the one that wanted the baby?
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Oh snap! Crazy lady! Did you ever post that on FML? I think I saw that elsewhere before o.o

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh snap! Crazy lady! Did you ever post that on FML? I think I saw that elsewhere before o.o
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



No. I've never really told anybody.

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. I've never really told anybody.
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



I saw a story similar to that on FML, dude is that why you broke up? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I saw a story similar to that on FML, dude is that why you broke up?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Honestly, it was her needing to know where I was 24/7 that killed it. I was alright with the other sh!t.....

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Honestly, it was her needing to know where I was 24/7 that killed it. I was alright with the other sh!t.....
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



My gosh, that's a odd thing that you were fine with the craziness.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Honestly, it was her needing to know where I was 24/7 that killed it. I was alright with the other sh!t.....
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Never be alright with a crazy [email protected]+ch, coz even the $3x ain't worth it.


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Never be alright with a crazy [email protected]+ch, coz even the $3x ain't worth it.

Click to collapse



+1, the sex can be all fine and dandy but hey, maybe Watt is a little crazy too 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> +1, the sex can be all fine and dandy but hey, maybe Watt is a little crazy too
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I'm quite nuts if you haven't realized by now. XD

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm quite nuts if you haven't realized by now. XD
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Not really  You seem less crazy than some of us...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not really  You seem less crazy than some of us...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Im nuts. :b 

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to sleep haha Goodnight Watt and Sakai  Also goodnight to any other mafia member chilling on xda right now.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm going to sleep haha Goodnight Watt and Sakai  Also goodnight to any other mafia member chilling on xda right now.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Night bud

tell him megatron


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, it is getting late isn't it. Goodnight guys

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, it is getting late isn't it. Goodnight guys
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Yeah, well  it is kinda pointless for me to even think about going to bed.... I'll just have to get up in three or four hours when Sparky magically appears.  in other words I'm up for the night.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im nuts. :b
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



I'm twice the nut that you (possibly) are because I have two (2) testicles. Four if you count the llama's one in my freezer.


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm twice the nut that you (possibly) are because I have two (2) testicles. Four if you count the llama's one in my freezer.

Click to collapse



Hi sakai. 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi sakai.
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Heya, babydoll!

I just heard a few very bad uses of the word babydoll over the last week, so sorry if I puke a little in my mouth when I see your handle.

*wipes mouth*

Go watch How I Met Your Mother. I think it was the late teen episodes of season 6.


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya, babydoll!
> 
> I just heard a few very bad uses of the word babydoll over the last week, so sorry if I puke a little in my mouth when I see your handle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know of the episode of which you speak... Unfortunately this name was bestowed upon me by the "Sparkster" soooo.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know of the episode of which you speak... Unfortunately this name was bestowed upon me by the "Sparkster" soooo....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



It is alright, until I watched that particular episode. I didn't think of you at the time (would've been weird) but now that I'm back, full force, on XDA, it reminded me. For all the right/wrong reasons.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

Hello anyone here????


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Me......................

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Me......................
> 
> *tumbleweed*

Click to collapse



I'm on and off like usual... I'm easily distracted (especially if I'm on the computer, and have multiple tabs open (or even worse, on the phone AND the computer....) :/

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm on and off like usual... I'm easily distracted (especially if I'm on the computer, and have multiple tabs open (or even worse, on the phone AND the computer....) :/
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



I'm so easily distracted tha-

SQUIRREL!


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Morning everyone  MY NOSE IS RUNNING AND I DON'T HAVE TISSUES! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not really  You seem less crazy than some of us...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



EHM 


Hi all


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> EHM
> 
> 
> Hi all

Click to collapse



You act like you're not crazy.... I scared the guy that was sitting next to me away. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You act like you're not crazy.... I scared the guy that was sitting next to me away.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



lol, a dude sat next to me the other day in the bus,
he was taking all the seat, what did I do?

Played AC/DC on my MP3 player, volume to the max (no homo ), and air drum like a crazy guy.

few minutes later, at the first chance he moved to another seat at once 

am I crazy?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning everyone  MY NOSE IS RUNNING AND I DON'T HAVE TISSUES!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Use some rope to tie it down so that it doesn't run so fast. 

And did you use all the tissues after a marathon faping session?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, a dude sat next to me the other day in the bus,
> he was taking all the seat, what did I do?
> 
> Played AC/DC on my MP3 player, volume to the max (no homo ), and air drum like a crazy guy.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd elbow him a little too ;p

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd elbow him a little too ;p
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



i do that everytime


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

Hi everybody! Afternoon...

@ twitch: did you catch your nose or it got away?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Good evening from me 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi everybody! Afternoon...
> 
> @ twitch: did you catch your nose or it got away?

Click to collapse



looks like it ran away


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

I command you all!! Continue the spam song


SPAM GOES HERE http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1081295


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I command you all!! Continue the spam song
> 
> 
> SPAM GOES HERE http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1081295

Click to collapse



did I do good?


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did I do good?

Click to collapse



Nice job hus!  but who is that erick?


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice job hus!  but who is that erick?

Click to collapse



one of our favorite mafia members
AKA TCP, wonder where he is


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

Agent 1212 waiting for mission assignment


----------



## idavid_ (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Agent 1212 waiting for mission assignment

Click to collapse



Who cares about that, just do something random! 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Cows. How about them?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cows. How about them?

Click to collapse



Cows are *****es

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cows are *****es
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Nah, but their milk is udderly delicious!


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, but their milk is udderly delicious!

Click to collapse



Mooooooooooooooooooooooooopooooooooooooo


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, but their milk is udderly delicious!

Click to collapse



O good lord.lol. Seriously tho, I work with them every day, they are *****es and assholes. Raw milk is one bonus to working on a dairy farm. It's even more delicious

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

lol sakai comes back and the fun returns


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

Why am I awake? Can someone please tell me? Hi all.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why am I awake? Can someone please tell me? Hi all....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



you're still drinking coffee out of that machine?

hi


----------



## idavid_ (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why am I awake? Can someone please tell me? Hi all....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Because I became a troll. That's why  Hi 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Because I became a troll. That's why  Hi
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse



Nah.... You are a fake troll


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're still drinking coffee out of that machine?
> 
> hi

Click to collapse



No. Not quite. Sparky got home at 5:00am. He ate, we went to bed at almost 6am...woke him up at 8:00am to move the van....went back to sleep and got up at 9:45am....(and He went back to work :/ ) I'm exhausted but I'm soo overtired I can't sleep... 
Hi all... Zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz
Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## idavid_ (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah.... You are a fake troll

Click to collapse



Do you want me to become a real troll????? 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Do you want me to become a real troll?????
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse



You don't have what it takes to be a real troll

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone!  The nose was a fairly difficult catch, but I caught him with promises of tissue paper  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

good for you


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good for you

Click to collapse



What's going on Husam?  Feeling grumpy? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's going on Husam?  Feeling grumpy?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



yeah kinda 
but wanted to say that in a good way


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah kinda
> but wanted to say that in a good way

Click to collapse



Why are feeling grumpy? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why are feeling grumpy?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



the fact that my bro is an a$$hole is enough


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the fact that my bro is an a$$hole is enough

Click to collapse



  : eek: : eek: wanna talk about it?
(I'm guessing no, though?...)

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Hey baby doll  Husam you can't let family get to you, my sister is an a$$ on a daily basis 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey baby doll  Husam you can't let family get to you, my sister is an a$$ on a daily basis
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Waz up 'nana? How goes it? Family... Can't stand 'em, can't live without 'em... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

Since im playing in all the fin games, just wanted to 

Say good morning/afternoon and evening to everyone!!

Morning for me


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waz up 'nana? How goes it? Family... Can't stand 'em, can't live without 'em...
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



It goes good  I had pizza for lunch <3

Eh, I could live without my family haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey baby doll  Husam you can't let family get to you, my sister is an a$$ on a daily basis
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



yeah i know

whatever

so bd, how's your hero?


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i know
> 
> whatever
> 
> so bd, how's your hero?

Click to collapse



You mean Sparky, saver of little kids from crazy, drunk, violent people?   He's good, very, very tired... But good. He has Jury Duty tomorrow... :/ (I hope he gets paid for missing work, though... Here's to hoping the goodwill from the other nite lasts long enough...   )

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

Attention Twitch:
(and anyone else interested)
Is this better? So far I've changed one thing.... More to come.    
Edit: will upload later :/   


Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## idavid_ (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You don't have what it takes to be a real troll
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



And that would be...? 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> And that would be...?
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse



You've got to figure it out by yourself.... You would know if you were a real troll...


----------



## idavid_ (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You've got to figure it out by yourself.... You would know if you were a real troll...

Click to collapse



I figured it out!! Trolls don't have a life, but I do! That's why! 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I figured it out!! Trolls don't have a life, but I do! That's why!
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse



So,.you give up?


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So,.you give up?

Click to collapse



He has conceded...?  Hey all, I just woke up from a 7 hour nap haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Attention Twitch:
> (and anyone else interested)
> Is this better? So far I've changed one thing.... More to come.
> Edit: will upload later :/
> ...

Click to collapse



I sees nothzing 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He has conceded...?  Hey all, I just woke up from a 7 hour nap haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hey, don't you feel like crap after long naps? I doo

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey, don't you feel like crap after long naps? I doo
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Not only do I feel like crap I'm getting really pissed off that I just argued with my Mom about money that I gave her, supposedly I never did.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

Psst... Twitch.... Better?
Hi. All.

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

I just saw fast five. Pretty damn good.

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Psst... Twitch.... Better?
> Hi. All.
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Pretty good  You likin' NSCollab? I wanna try some new roms out.


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

Morning all..


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Hey Dexter  I hate Windows.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Dexter  I hate Windows.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Why twitch? I hate them too, but since i know them perfectly and don't have time to learn more about linux, you could say I depend on them


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why twitch? I hate them too, but since i know them perfectly and don't have time to learn more about linux, you could say I depend on them

Click to collapse



Well I'm in that same boat as you unfortunately. But basically I forgot the password to my BIOS... And cleared the CMOS to restart the password to nothing. And once I rebooted my freaking computer tells me my version of Windows 7 isn't genuine...my balls it isn't genuine!  That's why I hate windows haha

//Rant.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well I'm in that same boat as you unfortunately. But basically I forgot the password to my BIOS... And cleared the CMOS to restart the password to nothing. And once I rebooted my freaking computer tells me my version of Windows 7 isn't genuine...my balls it isn't genuine!  That's why I hate windows haha
> 
> //Rant.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



You can easily bypass wga in Windows 7.... Google it a bit and you will find something that completely disables it 
Piracy rules XD!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You can easily bypass wga in Windows 7.... Google it a bit and you will find something that completely disables it
> Piracy rules XD!!

Click to collapse



Wga?  Pm me with more details 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wga?  I was thinking windows l08der, what do you think? Won't I have to avoid update? Pm me with more details
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



No piracy!

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No piracy!
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



I mentioned nothing about anything with piracy, I actually have my product key still so tragically I'm not pirating anything  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No piracy!
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Twitch didn't say anything about piracy... I did


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Twitch didn't say anything about piracy... I did

Click to collapse



Piracy is fun though...>_> As long as we're not pirating from our Android developers 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Piracy is fun though...>_> As long as we're not pirating from our Android developers
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



That's right !
I have never heard of something called *cough*applanet*cough*


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That's right !
> I have never heard of something called *cough*applanet*cough*

Click to collapse



....whatever are you talking about?  That's like fightclub haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

New ot thread is up everyone!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

It's riight here babydoll. Morning everybody

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

'afternion guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

Better mood today hus?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

Yaaayyyy, it looks like HTC will be coming out with a 10" tablet, running honeycomb at 1516MHz. Looks like I will be replacing the archos this summer

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pretty good  You likin' NSCollab? I wanna try some new roms out.

Click to collapse



I love NSCollab... Very stable! 
Also....check this quadrant out... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

Morning everybody.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love NSCollab... Very stable!
> Also....check this quadrant out...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Puts my phone to shame

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## idavid_ (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love NSCollab... Very stable!
> Also....check this quadrant out...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Good result, but why do you have so much stuff in the status bar??  And morning


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love NSCollab... Very stable!
> Also....check this quadrant out...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Wow! Pretty good score! Damn, since I changed to desire s ports, no quadrant for me


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love NSCollab... Very stable!
> Also....check this quadrant out...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Mines around half of that on hTc stock froyo.  

tell him megatron


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

here is mine. What speed is your CPU set to bbd?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

OK, it looks like it didn't upload right, but it's 2084

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> OK, it looks like it didn't upload right, but it's 2084
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



What size did you capture/upload as?

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

View attachment 599081
Mine.  

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good result, but why do you have so much stuff in the status bar??  And morning

Click to collapse



Cuz I have allot of stuff?? 
Jk... I dunno I have Widget Locker, Quick Settings, Lookout, No Led and SuperPower Beta. Is that allot? 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What size did you capture/upload as?
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what sizes they are...

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

GUYS!!! Check what i bought yesterday 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...oductCategoryId=abcat0101001&id=1218310363520


and this:


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Cisco+L...uter/9770315.p?id=1218170521806&skuId=9770315


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

And here is a better picture with a better score


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> GUYS!!! Check what i bought yesterday
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...oductCategoryId=abcat0101001&id=1218310363520
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> GUYS!!! Check what i bought yesterday
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...oductCategoryId=abcat0101001&id=1218310363520
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought you was always complaining about being broke.lmao. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I thought you was always complaining about being broke.lmao.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



ya well this was put on my best buy credit card and i have 2 years to pay it off


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

You guys suck with the 2000+ quadrant scores. Best i got was 1007 on stock rom

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 17, 2011)

If 10 people thank me I will leave this thread for good and if 20 I leave ot forever
Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> If 10 people thank me I will leave this thread for good and if 20 I leave ot forever
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Are.you serious ?


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You guys suck with the 2000+ quadrant scores. Best i got was 1007 on stock rom
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Ummmm.... Then I suggest NOT USING a STOCK ROM...


----------



## Aiduharan (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Are.you serious ?

Click to collapse



Yeah 


Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> If 10 people thank me I will leave this thread for good and if 20 I leave ot forever
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



What's your problem? Why are you like this??????????????? I don't get you.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's your problem? Why are you like this??????????????? I don't get you.

Click to collapse



U lot are too far ahead in post counts so I want to be thanks king

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

BAM! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> U lot are too far ahead in post counts so I want to be thanks king
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You have to earn thanks to get thanks. Seriously tho, you could prob get banned for that sort of behavior 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm.... Then I suggest NOT USING a STOCK ROM...

Click to collapse



I wholeheartedly agree

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You have to earn thanks to get thanks. Seriously tho, you could prob get banned for that sort of behavior
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I couldn't see your quadrant picture when you posted it 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> BAM!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Not bad.... But my 2803 was with on demand governor and only OC'd to 1.2, I shudder to think what it would be on 1.4 with smartass governor...


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not bad.... But my 2803 was with on demand governor and only OC'd to 1.2, I shudder to think what it would be on 1.4 with smartass governor...

Click to collapse



I didn't OC...?  I always use on demand to save battery. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I couldn't see your quadrant picture when you posted it
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I posted two pics, can you not see the second one about 10posts later either?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I posted two pics, can you not see the second one about 10posts later either?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Okay!  I think I just skipped past that without looking 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

And here is your answer.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I didn't OC...?  I always use on demand to save battery.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I usually OC to 1.2 but I don't leave "set on boot" checked. I just set it manually so most of my quadrants are 1 ghz cuz I fergetz ta go in and change but that one was... I think

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And here is your answer....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



High five! Our phones are sexy fast 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> High five! Our phones are sexy fast
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



We are, AWESOME!!!!!!!!11!!!!!11!!! 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We are, AWESOME!!!!!!!!11!!!!!11!!!
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Yeah! What kernel are you using? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> High five! Our phones are sexy fast
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I doubt mine would get that fast even if I used the rom that goes up to 2000MHz.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I doubt mine would get that fast even if I used the rom that goes up to 2000MHz.lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Why don't you just check it out?  You never know.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

u guys are boring me with your Quadrant Scores 

So what do u think:

Should i get this: http://www.amazon.com/HP-WY555AA-AB...6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1305658219&sr=1-6


???? 


And for my 2nd laptop that doesnt have hdmi:

What do u think will work better with the above :

A vga to hdmi?

Or a USB TO HDMi???


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Get whatever makes you happy  Personally I wouldn't get it.  Plus I would use USB to HDMI...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah! What kernel are you using?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Netarchy's!!! Who else? 
NSCollab comes with it! That reason (and I really like the way it looks   ) is why I chose NSCollab...

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Netarchy's!!! Who else?
> NSCollab comes with it! That reason (and I really like the way it looks   ) is why I chose NSCollab...
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



You can update to the latest 1.3.1 kernel by Netrarchy you know, it's crazy fast. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u guys are boring me with your Quadrant Scores
> 
> So what do u think:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like Twitch said.... USB to HDMI
I'm not sure about the HP though... Man, you are gonna have one heck of a credit card bill.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why don't you just check it out?  You never know.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, I might. But it is also useless to me and would most likley burn up my CPU if used to much

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Get whatever makes you happy  Personally I wouldn't get it.  Plus I would use USB to HDMI...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



why wouldnt u get it?

Why reccomend usb to hdmi?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like Twitch said.... USB to HDMI
> I'm not sure about the HP though... Man, you are gonna have one heck of a credit card bill....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



who says this is going on a credit card


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u guys are boring me with your Quadrant Scores
> 
> So what do u think:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, it's xda. Even tho we are in ot, we still have to talk phones sometimes

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah, I might. But it is also useless to me and would most likley burn up my CPU if used to much
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Understood, get whatever you need, you know? 

@David I wouldn't get it because I don't need it. And USB to HDMI because it will be more useful than the other of the two.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey man, it's xda. Even tho we are in ot, we still have to talk phones sometimes
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



yes i know but quadrant is B.S. on most devices that arent htc plus u can cheat it and not accurate, how about run some smartbenches


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You can update to the latest 1.3.1 kernel by Netrarchy you know, it's crazy fast.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Netarchy gotz, new kernalz?? Yay! I feel an itch to crackflash coming on... 
@David I'm not a fan of HP. Long story,...anyway USB,(especially 3.0) to HDMI seems to work well. My Dad has a complicated HTPC Set Up that utilizes USB to HDMI, (somehow) I forgot exactly what He's got.... ) and I remember Him saying, it worked well, so I'm going by my DAD (who worked for IBM for 35 years....)

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Netarchy gotz, new kernalz?? Yay! I feel an itch to crackflash coming on...
> @David I'm not a fan of HP. Long story,...anyway USB,(especially 3.0) to HDMI seems to work well. My Dad has a complicated HTPC Set Up that utilizes USB to HDMI, (somehow) I forgot exactly what He's got.... ) and I remember Him saying, it worked well, so I'm going by my DAD (who worked for IBM for 35 years....)
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



cool usb to hdmi it is hopefully it works with that adater


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nana......you keep changing you age daily...one day 17 another 18 or every now and then 19.........

Click to collapse



You crazy M_T_M I said I'm 17 turning 18 in July. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You also said to be going to college * coughing.. compulsive liar*

Click to collapse



I am going to college  Starting July 6th I'll be starting a college program then I'll start college in August. I no compulsive liar! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

Well here is the adapter for usb to hdmi, it does sound too!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-HDdeck...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1305659953&sr=1-2

One problem though it over $100 bucks!!! 

Maybe i wont get a converter for old computer and just use new laptop


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well here is the adapter for usb to hdmi, it does sound too!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-HDdeck...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1305659953&sr=1-2
> 
> One problem though it over $100 bucks!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Just get the adapter! Haza! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Just get the adapter! Haza!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



You mean the hp thing right? 

If so then yes i am going to get it might wait til next week tho..

As for the usb to hdmi converter its too much too pay for where i could not use the old laptop that the screen died and is a desktop, i can just use the laptop


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> BAM!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Bastard.

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

And just like that.... Haza! I haz new kernalz!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!
(and I took a shower! )


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And just like that.... Haza! I haz new kernalz!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!
> (and I took a shower! )

Click to collapse



Copycat! I just took a shower too..


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bastard.
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Did ya see my 3181 a bunch of posts back.....


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did ya see my 3181 a bunch of posts back.....

Click to collapse



Im trying unrevoked again. Just so i can prove to you thar samsuck..... SUCKS! 

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im trying unrevoked again. Just so i can prove to you thar samsuck..... SUCKS!
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



I'd like to see you do that... It just won't happen. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im trying unrevoked again. Just so i can prove to you thar samsuck..... SUCKS!
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Listen, I'm as big of an HTC fan as anybody (heck, my Dad has the DInc and I recommended it to Him) but I gotta say the Nexus S is pretty damn fast...


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

View attachment 599335
Put money on thar sh!t twitch! F&%* yeah!

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 599335
> Put money on thar sh!t twitch! F&%* yeah!
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



But is it rooted yet?  That's the question. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But is it rooted yet?  That's the question.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



See the done at the bottom? Im dling OMFGB right now. :b

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> See the done at the bottom? Im dling OMFGB right now. :b
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Why haven't you done this before?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why haven't you done this before?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Cause my antivirus needed to be uninstalled, i needed to get rid of temp root, AND have the time to do it.  

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause my antivirus needed to be uninstalled, i needed to get rid of temp root, AND have the time to do it.
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



So let us know when you get those quadrant scores back  Is OMFGB sense ui or vanilla? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So let us know when you get those quadrant scores back  Is OMFGB sense ui or vanilla?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Stock gingy

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stock gingy
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



So how are you going to prove HTC devices are better when all unrooted ones use Sense Ui? Plus I'm willing to bet my stock unrooted phone would be better than yours was.  But this isn't a competition. Enjoying your newly rooted phone? Haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Better mood today hus?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Yup 

hello again


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup
> 
> hello again

Click to collapse



Hi Husam! What's going on? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup
> 
> hello again

Click to collapse



Hi hus!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup
> 
> hello again

Click to collapse



hello, good afternoon

 did u see what i treated myself with yesterday??

Its a few pages back


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> GUYS!!! Check what i bought yesterday
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...oductCategoryId=abcat0101001&id=1218310363520
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





SEE WHAT I GOT ABOVE!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> SEE WHAT I GOT ABOVE!!

Click to collapse



Are you trying to show off Mr shopaholic ?? 

Jk


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Are you trying to show off Mr shopaholic ??
> 
> Jk

Click to collapse



Hi guys, I'm Fine 

new page post


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

Who wants to see me on drums xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Are you trying to show off Mr shopaholic ??
> 
> Jk

Click to collapse



yes exactly


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So how are you going to prove HTC devices are better when all unrooted ones use Sense Ui? Plus I'm willing to bet my stock unrooted phone would be better than yours was.  But this isn't a competition. Enjoying your newly rooted phone? Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Im enjoying it, but nandroids hang at md5 sum. Right at the end. 

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im enjoying it, but nandroids hang at md5 sum. Right at the end.
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Trying to do nandroid backups? Sounds like a recovery issue. Not the rom.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

nobody commented on my video


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Trying to do nandroid backups? Sounds like a recovery issue. Not the rom.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Grrrrr. Ill figure it out 

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Grrrrr. Ill figure it out
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



What's ur device?


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nobody commented on my video

Click to collapse



I haven't watched it yet  I'll do it in a few.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What's ur device?

Click to collapse



He got the Dinc 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He got the Dinc
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



not necessarily on youtube


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who wants to see me on drums xD

Click to collapse



Good drums, bad singing haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

This sh!t has me pissed. Now i cant flash a rom cuz idk if its gonna work right

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good drums, bad singing haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



lol, we didnt practice it , we were at the end of the jamming and wanted to have fun so... 

thats my bro is singing and sounds like being raped by gorillaz


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who wants to see me on drums xD

Click to collapse



Ummmm. It. Was. Loud? 
(jk) nice job 
Hi BTW 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm. It. Was. Loud?
> (jk) nice job
> Hi BTW
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



lol hi


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> This sh!t has me pissed. Now i cant flash a rom cuz idk if its gonna work right
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



What seems to be the problem?
(just one of the many reasons I stick with Nexus (and ADP phones before the N1) it's so simple... "fastboot oem unlock" and a- flashing-ROMs-I-will-go.......) 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, we didnt practice it , we were at the end of the jamming and wanted to have fun so...
> 
> thats my bro is singing and sounds like being raped by gorillaz

Click to collapse



LMAO better keep twitch away from that gorilla 


BTW nice dude


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO better keep twitch away from that gorilla
> 
> 
> BTW nice dude

Click to collapse



The gorillas scare me...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The gorillas scare me...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Don't, worry... Pipsqueak will protect you. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The gorillas scare me...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



is it because what they did to erick?

thx dave


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What seems to be the problem?
> (just one of the many reasons I stick with Nexus (and ADP phones before the N1) it's so simple... "fastboot oem unlock" and a- flashing-ROMs-I-will-go.......)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



But i hate tmo and at&t.  

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> But i hate tmo and at&t.
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



They aren't fond of you either... 
JUST KIDDING! well I've been with T-Mo 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

good night guys

I hope I could sleep with all the stink


----------



## watt9493 (May 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They aren't fond of you either...
> JUST KIDDING! well I've been with T-Mo
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



I was for 4 years. They double billed me like mo fos

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## watt9493 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys
> 
> I hope I could sleep with all the stink

Click to collapse



Night bud

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> This sh!t has me pissed. Now i cant flash a rom cuz idk if its gonna work right
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Okay, here is what to do. Go to this amazing forum called xda developers, find your phones section, and create a thread called "HELP, nandroid not working!!!!!"

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, here is what to do. Go to this amazing forum called xda developers, find your phones section, and create a thread called "HELP, nandroid not working!!!!!"
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Then get flamed  lmao

Guys I feel sick 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then get flamed  lmao
> 
> Guys I feel sick
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Exactly

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Exactly
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Are you using CWM?

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Exactly
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



I'm serious, xda helped me figure a lot of **** out. Oh, and get better twitch

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then get flamed  lmao
> 
> Guys I feel sick
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Feel better Twitch 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 18, 2011)

My neck hurts too. Bad sleep yesterday.


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

Hey everybody  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hey twitch


----------



## idavid_ (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys  Have you seen this? Awesome stuff


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

Hey.... Due to the troll avvy I'm not going to click... also.. I know I said bye (first tag)  But I may get expelled after 'exercising' the admin (lmao XD  ) But so far Its fine 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

heyya


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey.... Due to the troll avvy I'm not going to click... also.. I know I said bye (first tag)  But I may get expelled after 'exercising' the admin (lmao XD  ) But so far Its fine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey max... Just registered 

I want to be a mod !!! 

I can also take care of the forum....
You know , organise is and make it look like a proper one  
But, why did you choose phpbb ??


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey max... Just registered
> 
> I want to be a mod !!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can make you a mod, I think 
let me check


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can make you a mod, I think
> let me check

Click to collapse



Why tapatalk can't find it??


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why tapatalk can't find it??

Click to collapse



IDK 
I can't mod you 
But I can make you supa noob


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK
> I can't mod you

Click to collapse



Awww ..  I have to wait for max then ;

Nice avvy


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Awww ..  I have to wait for max then ;
> 
> Nice avvy

Click to collapse



thx 
I like red, I like stars, and anarchy 

p.s check your last post in maxs' forum


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> I like red, I like stars, and anarchy
> 
> p.s check your last post in maxs' forum

Click to collapse



Yeah, it looks sick hey everyone, goodmorning

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, it looks sick hey everyone, goodmorning
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



afternoon 
or morning whatever


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

Ill mod you soon... I have like 800 + viruss atm 

Also.... Lulz I can change the schools admin password 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ill mod you soon... I have like 800 + viruss atm
> 
> Also.... Lulz I can change the schools admin password
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol,
can you  make me an admin, I can help you develop the site


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol,
> can you  make me an admin, I can help you develop the site

Click to collapse



Me too  have designed and maintained  a site in the past...


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Me too  have designed and maintained  a site in the past...

Click to collapse



I know php
if that could help


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know php
> if that could help

Click to collapse



Some http here.... And a bit of work with dreamweaver...


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Some http here.... And a bit of work with dreamweaver...

Click to collapse



I know how to not kiss a$$  


Jk


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know how to not kiss a$$
> 
> 
> Jk

Click to collapse



I know something useful too.... Sql injections.... Want a shot in the @$$? 

Jk


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I know something useful too.... Sql injections.... Want a shot in the @$$?
> 
> Jk

Click to collapse



duh I know sql too 

I had one when I was a kid 
(shot as in needle not as in gun)


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> duh I know sql too
> 
> I had one when I was a kid
> (shot as in needle not as in gun)

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I know how to clone all xda and make people think its the original ...


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I know how to clone all xda and make people think its the original ...

Click to collapse



banned!!???

Time for a therapist? xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned!!???
> 
> Time for a therapist? xD

Click to collapse



No. Time for a better xda app


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. Time for a better xda app

Click to collapse



want to develop your own Mr. SQL?


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> want to develop your own Mr. SQL?

Click to collapse



Nah... I told you I am a noob... I don't know java..... Yet


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

Did I miss something? Are you starting another forum?  
BTW... morning, afternoon, evening...middle of the night...  

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did I miss something? Are you starting another forum?
> BTW... morning, afternoon, evening...middle of the night...
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Hey bd  we are thinking of making maxs forum equivalent to xda,.... Or even xda!!! Read these two pages and the two last on the ban thread, and the question, to see what we are up too....  we .need just some  help to convince max make us admins though


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bd  we are thinking of making maxs forum equivalent to xda,.... Or even xda!!! Read these two pages and the two last on the ban thread, and the question, to see what we are up too....  we .need just some  help to convince max make us admins though

Click to collapse



I saw the light in the ask/answer thread... I wanna join  and how are you? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saw the light in the ask/answer thread... I wanna join  and how are you?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Fine bd, thanks 
Trying to recover from my biology exam...

How are you?
Do you know maxs forum url?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

ok, im back

hey girl


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

I'm back too (took 1hour nap and feeling a bit better)



So hus you are in for a super uber forum designing maintaining and modding team??


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I'm back too (took 1hour nap and feeling a bit better)
> 
> 
> 
> So hus you are in for a super uber forum designing maintaining and modding team??

Click to collapse



sure why not

I still know php and sql


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sure why not
> 
> I still know php and sql

Click to collapse



Haha! So the only thing left is to get the permissions from max


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! So the only thing left is to get the permissions from max

Click to collapse



or we google how to hack it


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or we google how to hack it

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't have the time or the means(dead pc) to do that.... But we could make a program to generate maxs password using brute force and other algorithms.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

Hello Hello (Hears Echo of his voice) Thinking where is everyone??

Good morning dexter 


Whenever @Husam Gets on: I just want to say thank god he changed his avatar!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Hello (Hears Echo of his voice) Thinking where is everyone??
> 
> Good morning dexter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. Soo fricken tired. Spent the last two days sledgehammering out a cinderblock wall. Yaayy. Not. And agree with that, husams old avitar was annoying 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey. Soo fricken tired. Spent the last two days sledgehammering out a cinderblock wall. Yaayy. Not. And agree with that, husams old avitar was annoying
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Good Morning!!

Yay another person is online.

Was this sledge hammering work related or is this something you did at home??


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Hello (Hears Echo of his voice) Thinking where is everyone??
> 
> Good morning dexter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lalalahohohohhahaha
lala lololoolala


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

I like the newer avatar, it's more pleasing to the eyes  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like the newer avatar, it's more pleasing to the eyes
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



it like you back


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it like you back

Click to collapse



Like my new siggy? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Like my new siggy?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol 

I hate android, WINMO RULZZ!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> I hate android, WINMO RULZZ!!!

Click to collapse



GTFO MY HOUSE! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> GTFO MY HOUSE!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



FINE


----------



## idavid_ (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> I hate android, WINMO RULZZ!!!

Click to collapse



GET OUT OF HERE!! NOW!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FINE

Click to collapse



Jk we love you Husam 

No homo.

Edit: But you're going to android hell...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Jk we love you Husam
> 
> No homo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thx, I guess


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

Hey husam 

Hello Banana 


Hey guys so im doing some shopping right now for a TV Stand and i found one on craigs list for 8 bucks

What do u think? Should i buy it??

http://tucson.craigslist.org/fuo/2381227568.html


Im talking to the seller right now via text and he says its available and i can pick it up today or tommorrow.

My only concern is the length of it seems huge..


What do u guys think ? Should i get it?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey husam
> 
> Hello Banana
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, not sure, I'm not a fan of ebay, craigslist and such sites


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

@David If you can fit it in the place you want to put it, buy it.  It's only $8 who cares if it's too big? Haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> @David If you can fit it in the place you want to put it, buy it.  It's only $8 who cares if it's too big? Haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Its just 62 inches damn!!! my tv is only 46inchs well i have to go home and measure, but i think i might just buy it and your right less then 10 bucks for a strong (hopefully) piece of furniture pretty damn good!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

Hey back


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey back

Click to collapse



hey hey back


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey back

Click to collapse



hello, u need more site improvements, i want a blog to read every week at least


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hello, u need more site improvements, i want a blog to read every week at least

Click to collapse



XD I know, I'm busy... If I get excluded tommorow I'll have more time to work on it


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I know, I'm busy... If I get excluded tommorow I'll have more time to work on it

Click to collapse



make me admin and ill help you


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

XD I don't know how to on the blog part  But no... Yiu guys were insane enough as mods 


husam666 said:


> make me admin and ill help you

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 18, 2011)

Hey hus, I watched that music video last night. Twitch was right... the Singer blows. It was great until he started, then I had to stop watching.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I don't know how to on the blog part  But no... Yiu guys were insane enough as mods
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



c'mon mate, you know I'm good 
and dexter too can help


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey hus, I watched that music video last night. Twitch was right... the Singer blows. It was great until he started, then I had to stop watching.lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



lol, we were only messing around xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

Maybe.... tommorow when I have a pc 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Maybe.... tommorow when I have a pc
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You will not know the site when you next see it


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

Good night guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

You should post a vid when your playing serious night

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys..... guess what i did!

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hey guys..... guess what i did!
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Umm, succeeded in flashing a rom?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, succeeded in flashing a rom?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Complete success in flashing a rom!

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Complete success in flashing a rom!
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Was it your first time?lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was it your first time?lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



On this phone.  View attachment 600575

I would like to thank EVERYBODY that helped me root, rom, and nand my incredible.
OMFGB, CWM 3.0.0.8, slayher #27ASOP.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> On this phone.  View attachment 600575
> 
> I would like to thank EVERYBODY that helped me root, rom, and nand my incredible.
> OMFGB, CWM 3.0.0.8, slayher #27ASOP.

Click to collapse



good job man. bet its way smoother now eh


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

Hmm... new girl in office. Not hot, not cute, but slightly bearable. Probably a 15 on the Blackjack charts.


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

You're so bad Sakai 

Dude, this cheesecake <3







F*cking amazing. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> good job man. bet its way smoother now eh

Click to collapse



Whatchu think?  214mb free ram playing drag racing! 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... new girl in office. Not hot, not cute, but slightly bearable. Probably a 15 on the Blackjack charts.

Click to collapse



Hmmm......

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whatchu think?  214mb free ram playing drag racing!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Kudos Watt 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Lamberdim30 (May 19, 2011)

*Htc topaz to android 2.2*

Hi, i'm trying to get the android software for my topaz but its not successful, i download the the bundle here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3695364#post3695364,, and after extracting the file im only showing these /AndroidApps/
/conf/
/media/
/STARTUP.TXT
/haret.exe
/initrd.gz
/rootfs.img
/system.ex2
/zImage

but the things that i shud be showing should be these 
/AndroidApps/
/conf/
/media/
/STARTUP CONFIG/
/STARTUP.TXT
/haret.exe
/initrd.gz
/rootfs.img
/system.ex2
/zImage

 im not sure why the start up config is missing and when i try to run the file on my phone im getting an error msg its says that it cant find the ROOTFS,, please help me


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

Lamberdim30 said:


> Hi, i'm trying to get the android software for my topaz but its not successful, i download the the bundle here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3695364#post3695364,, and after extracting the file im only showing these /AndroidApps/
> /conf/
> /media/
> /STARTUP.TXT
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong forum?

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

That would be a problem you'd have to take up with the developers of the build, it may be something that the developer forgot to add.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wrong forum?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not really, we can help if we have the ability to. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

Seems to be that you didn't download everything and that may be why it wasn't working.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

Yayy, finally got JDK to install, then SDK. To tired to start figuring it all out. But hope to start the learning tomorow Goodnight peoples


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

Watt!! You reached 1000 posts and you didnt even celabrate


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Watt!! You reached 1000 posts and you didnt even celabrate

Click to collapse



I had no idea! Thanks dd!

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yayy, finally got JDK to install, then SDK. To tired to start figuring it all out. But hope to start the learning tomorow Goodnight peoples

Click to collapse



Nigh dd

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

Lamberdim30 said:


> Hi, i'm trying to get the android software for my topaz but its not successful, i download the the bundle here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3695364#post3695364,, and after extracting the file im only showing these /AndroidApps/
> /conf/
> /media/
> /STARTUP.TXT
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally no idea bro. But Hus might be able to help. It seems to be an Android ROM for WinMo.


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

I already said what the problem was...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

Hahahaha, whiteninjacomics are so much funnier when you are tired. http://www.whiteninjacomics.com/comics/uselesspower.shtml now... time to go to bed for real.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I already said what the problem was...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ehehehehe, didn't see your post there.


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

Morning people!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning people!

Click to collapse



Mornin' buddy!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

Hey all! Whats up?


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey all! Whats up?

Click to collapse



I got no sskl cos of exams wbu?


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> I got no sskl cos of exams wbu?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Having a minor headache deciphering your shortforms. Word.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Stool m8
Edit; school

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Stool m8
> Edit; school
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



I can guess as much, but my eyes still bleed a little from it.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Lol next time im gonna. Use big bold red fontsmaybe that's better 





sakai4eva said:


> I can guess as much, but my eyes still bleed a little from it.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Lol next time im gonna. Use big bold red fontsmaybe that's better
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Must...
resist...
urge...
to...
slap...

!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You should post a vid when your playing serious night
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



good afternoon

and i may


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

Afternoon. I have to leave. Now. See you guys tomorrow  

Be good, okay?


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Afternoon. I have to leave. Now. See you guys tomorrow
> 
> Be good, okay?

Click to collapse



ok sya later


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Sya

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

Hey there guys  I have a popsicle. I want more steak and awesome cheesecake. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey there guys  I have a popsicle. I want more steak and awesome cheesecake.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm hungry... 

hi btw


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm hungry...
> 
> hi btw

Click to collapse



Android hell? Correction android heaven, Apple hell,  and Orange is where we are now 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm hungry...
> 
> hi btw

Click to collapse



Dude, the food I had yesterday was orgasmic  Be jealous.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Android hell? Correction android heaven, Apple hell,  and Orange is where we are now
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



apple iOS > android


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> apple iOS > android

Click to collapse



BTW what happened to dlama

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> BTW what happened to dlama
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



he'll be back on sea monkey national day 

but still winmo>ios>android


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he'll be back on sea monkey national day
> 
> but still winmo>ios>android

Click to collapse



Android rules 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Android rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



If android was developed by apple, everybody would hate it
and now google is making logs of all your calls, contacts, texts, browsing history....


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> If android was developed by apple, everybody would hate it
> and now google is making logs of all your calls, contacts, texts, browsing history....

Click to collapse



Google,  how dare u insult my god,  it always does what's best for me,  Apple wants just profit



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> If android was developed by apple, everybody would hate it
> and now google is making logs of all your calls, contacts, texts, browsing history....

Click to collapse



If you don't like Android, then why did you install it?!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

There are dozens of other OS flame war threads, let's keep the Mafia thread free of it please. And twitch, I am jealous. What was the occasion? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If you don't like Android, then why did you install it?!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

Afternoon guys...

@hus:  any news from max? I am not even a mod...


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon guys...
> 
> @hus:  any news from max? I am not even a mod...

Click to collapse



max is died in a car accident 

R.I.P Max


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max is died in a car accident
> 
> R.I.P Max

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry to hear that. He was always such a cheerful guy in our forums.  I really hope we will hold him to our memories.  R.I.P Max


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (May 19, 2011)

Wait is it a joke?





husam666 said:


> max is died in a car accident
> 
> R.I.P Max

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

Did max really die?

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Wait, I'm Dead?!?!?!?! 
I went for a bit, Then I was back yesterday... And I may be back today... And maybe the whole of next week.... Unless if they don't catch me  

Hey XD


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait, I'm Dead?!?!?!?!
> I went for a bit, Then I was back yesterday... And I may be back today... And maybe the whole of next week.... Unless if they don't catch me
> 
> Hey XD

Click to collapse



And your avitar is back too

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

OMG Zombie post!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And your avitar is back too
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



XD Yepp, And an awful sig XD


@Sakai lmao!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

I'm pissed I thought u really died





MacaronyMax said:


> XD Yepp, And an awful sig XD
> 
> 
> @Sakai lmao!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

May max rest in Android hell

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 19, 2011)

So why is max dead and why is there a zombie taking over is xda account??


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I was searching the interwebz and found me this video which clearly shows the reality of humanity and what needs to be done in order to better ourselves.
> 
> www.carefortheworld.org/video
> 
> Please watch and comment

Click to collapse



Trololololo, why you be trolling?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Do u people never get tired of sitting infront of xda. Forums all day on ur pc cos I do

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

MTM, That video would have been better if It didn't have ads  Gives us too much time too close


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Do u people never get tired of sitting infront of xda. Forums all day on ur pc cos I do
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Why do you say things like that. No wonder people react the way they do to you. If you don't like being
here. DON'T BE HERE. 
Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why do you say things like that. No wonder people react the way they do to you. If you don't like being
> here. DON'T BE HERE.
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



No I didn't mean it that way,  its just i wanted to know who uses their table, phone or pc laptop



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

lol

so I troll'd all of you guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

I'm getting like constant Virus's!!  Did a Virus scan yesterday, removed em all... Scanned again like an hour ago curious I had 20, Removed them... Now norton telling me that 've just been attacked and have to scan again


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm getting like constant Virus's!!  Did a Virus scan yesterday, removed em all... Scanned again like an hour ago curious I had 20, Removed them... Now norton telling me that 've just been attacked and have to scan again

Click to collapse



Stop watching so much porn manlol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm getting like constant Virus's!!  Did a Virus scan yesterday, removed em all... Scanned again like an hour ago curious I had 20, Removed them... Now norton telling me that 've just been attacked and have to scan again

Click to collapse



norton is what downloading those viruses 

just download kaspersky and you wont regret it


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

Norton is bad  Kapersky isn't amazing, but it's better than norton  HEY ALL! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> norton is what downloading those viruses
> 
> just download kaspersky and you wont regret it

Click to collapse



Until yesterday I had no security and 800 virus's 

Edit hey twitch 


Also I will pwn those virus's 






(For you non British you may not know this guy  Sir Alan, Or now Lord Sugar.. Search youtube for the apprentice and look for something saying you're fired )


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Norton is bad  Kapersky isn't amazing, but it's better than norton  HEY ALL!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey dev
your name is cool, it's short for developer


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Until yesterday I had no security and 800 virus's
> 
> Edit hey twitch
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you gotta stop downloading pedo p0rn


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dev
> your name is cool, it's short for developer

Click to collapse



Which makes so much sense as to why I'm a banana Dev  haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Until yesterday I had no security and 800 virus's
> 
> Edit hey twitch
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where have you been Maxey?  We misseded you  No homo. 

Yeah, you mushroom stamp those viruses! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Which makes so much sense as to why I'm a banana Dev  haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I see no Nana rom  yet...


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where have you been Maxey?  We misseded you  No homo.
> 
> Yeah, you mushroom stamp those viruses!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I don't know where I was.. I said bye.. But I put it in the tags.. then I was bored so came back  Also... I can hack my school network 






(I need new famous people to make meme's from theyrre the only 2 i have xD)


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where have you been Maxey?  We misseded you  No homo.
> 
> Yeah, you mushroom stamp those viruses!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



he was dead and now he's a zombie


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, I see no Nana rom  yet...

Click to collapse



I'll make one some day when I have more time  Maybe you can give me a crash course? 

You may have left tags but that doesn't mean anything.  Why would you leave us? We dids nothing wrong.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he was dead and now he's a zombie

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll make one some day when I have more time  Maybe you can give me a crash course?
> 
> You may have left tags but that doesn't mean anything.  Why would you leave us? We dids nothing wrong.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Same reason llama I guess.. But I'm back now  

Also.. I scared myself getting the pic ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



That's one sexy zombie...

What was llama's reason? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's one sexy zombie...
> 
> What was llama's reason?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



XD XD It creeps me out.. 

Not sure....


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's one sexy zombie...
> 
> What was llama's reason?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



G444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444Y


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> G444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444Y

Click to collapse



It's a lady zombie


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> G444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444Y

Click to collapse



How so? It was a zombie chick... How can you say it was the same reason if you didn't know his reason???? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How so? It was a zombie chick... How can you say it was the same reason if you didn't know his reason????
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's max's zombie so she's a he


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How so? It was a zombie chick... How can you say it was the same reason if you didn't know his reason????
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I was just being lazy  He thought he'd just give Off topic a break for a bit and go be serious then maybe return


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How so? It was a zombie chick... How can you say it was the same reason if you didn't know his reason????
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



He went to pursue his "serious" XDA career remember 

I'm a lurker


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

hahaha  So we have people watching us.. Sweet XD Hey


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> He went to pursue his "serious" XDA career remember
> 
> I'm a lurker

Click to collapse



Hello lurker 

Yeah, obviously you don't know Llama. He doesn't have a serious XDA career haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha  So we have people watching us.. Sweet XD Hey

Click to collapse



of course we do, we're the coolest thing on xda (except for twitch JK ).. 
who do you think is reporting all those spams?


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> of course we do, we're the coolest thing on xda (except for twitch JK )..
> who do you think is reporting all those spams?

Click to collapse



I'm beyond cool  

I think the haters are reporting the spam. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm beyond cool
> 
> I think the haters are reporting the spam.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



no, lurkers


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

No, me 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No, me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, Oprah!


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm getting like constant Virus's!!  Did a Virus scan yesterday, removed em all... Scanned again like an hour ago curious I had 20, Removed them... Now norton telling me that 've just been attacked and have to scan again

Click to collapse



Use avast and malwarebites

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

View attachment 601396
Guess what the UPS guy brought me!

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 601396
> Guess what the UPS guy brought me!
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



congrats man


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 601396
> Guess what the UPS guy brought me!
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



The UPS guy is always dropping off packages at my neighbors house but I never see them 

He is a little strange though, my neighbor....


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 601396
> Guess what the UPS guy brought me!
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Are you going to dual boot with linux on there?  Looks nice. 

@Lurker, Do they have "strange packages"? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Are you going to dual boot with linux on there?  Looks nice.
> 
> @Lurker, Do they have "strange packages"?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Uh yeah? Whats fast, stable, and haz teh most features?

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats man

Click to collapse



AMD Phenom x3 trip core, 500gb hd, 4gb ram 

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Uh yeah? Whats fast, stable, and haz teh most features?
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



My phone and desktop combined? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> AMD Phenom x3 trip core, 500gb hd, 4gb ram
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



JELLYYYYYYY


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

AMD Phenom x6 sext core, 500gb hd, 4gb ram 

That's mine. I don't know why but I always feel the need to compete with you  Do you dislikes? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Should I now compete with you? 


twitch153 said:


> AMD Phenom x6 sext core, 500gb hd, 4gb ram
> 
> That's mine. I don't know why but I always feel the need to compete with you  Do you dislikes?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Should I now compete with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Well, my phone is better than yours. And I'm sure your computer is better, I'll upgrade eventually when I have more money.  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Watch out he's not plotting something 


kimmikolter said:


> The UPS guy is always dropping off packages at my neighbors house but I never see them
> 
> He is a little strange though, my neighbor....

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

I have a single core 1.3 GHz AMD CPU and 2 GB of RAM. And 160 GB HDD. Awesome specs, huh? It's actually a 10 year old comp with some upgrades. 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Hahaha, Phone is down to prefference 


twitch153 said:


> Well, my phone is better than yours. And I'm sure your computer is better, I'll upgrade eventually when I have more money.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



David.. Nice specs there XD

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a single core 1.3 GHz AMD CPU and 2 GB of RAM. And 160 GB HDD. Awesome specs, huh? It's actually a 10 year old comp with some upgrades.
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse



Them are some awesome specs, well for a 10 year old computer.  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, Phone is down to prefference
> 
> David.. Nice specs there XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You proved it yourself that my phone is better...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Stock  2Ghz Pwns 


twitch153 said:


> You proved it yourself that my phone is better...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Them are some awesome specs, well for a 10 year old computer.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well the last upgrade was some years ago. So yeah. 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

My phone = 2ghz your Pc = 1.3 XD 





idavid_ said:


> Well the last upgrade was some years ago. So yeah.
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Stock
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same same, how's the ROM you're developing? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My phone = 2ghz your Pc = 1.3 XD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ARM =/= x86!!! 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Same same, how's the ROM you're developing?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Not sure  You'd have to ask Dan XD  althoguh the aosp one is hosted on my servers now XD

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Yeah but you see my point 


idavid_ said:


> ARM =/= x86!!!
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure  You'd have to ask Dan XD  althoguh the aosp one is hosted on my servers now XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's the link of your site??? maxx.us or something like that?? 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What's the link of your site??? maxx.us or something like that??
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse



maax.us

why am i not admin yet?


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah but you see my point
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah but your point is wrong!! x86 1.3 is still moar powerful than 2.0 ARM!!!  

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Because I'm lazy... the sites empty.... kinda 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Although not Neccisairly  


idavid_ said:


> Yeah but your point is wrong!! x86 1.3 is still moar powerful than 2.0 ARM!!!
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maax.us
> 
> why am i not admin yet?

Click to collapse



Because you are posting in a wrong thread 

Why are we pretending this is Q&A thread? 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

because it is

is it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Not sure. What do you think?

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Although not Neccisairly
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No!!!!! I'm always right!!!!  

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i think it is

are you sure ?


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't have an opinion. 

What is my opinion? 

[SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

> AMD Phenom x6 sext core, 500gb hd, 4gb ram
> 
> That's mine. I don't know why but I always feel the need to compete with you  Do you dislikes?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I haz laptop tho. :-D 

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a single core 1.3 GHz AMD CPU and 2 GB of RAM. And 160 GB HDD. Awesome specs, huh? It's actually a 10 year old comp with some upgrades.
> 
> [SIG] Don't worry, I'm from teh internetz!

Click to collapse



Sounds like my old computer my girlfriend now has

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sounds like my old computer my girlfriend now has
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



nyan nyan nyan nya nyan nyan nya nyan nyan?


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nyan nyan nyan nya nyan nyan nya nyan nyan?

Click to collapse



....what?

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ....what?
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse


nyan


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nyan nyan nyan nya nyan nyan nya nyan nyan?

Click to collapse



Yes yes yes yes  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes yes yes yes
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Nit clicking it.  

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nit clicking it.
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



That's all you, I love nyan cat haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nit clicking it.
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



c'mon you're missing the fun, it's not a trap, I nyan (promise)


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> c'mon you're missing the fun, it's not a trap, I nyan (promise)

Click to collapse



....lies. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....lies.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



not lies http://nyan.cat

should I start a new thread about nyan scores?


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not lies http://nyan.cat
> 
> should I start a new thread about nyan scores?

Click to collapse



Nah it will die quickly 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah it will die quickly
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I miss erick 

Good night, big day friday (today/tomorrow)


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I miss erick
> 
> Good night, big day friday (today/tomorrow)

Click to collapse



That's a shame  

Okay man, goodnight! Good luck tomorrow also 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's a shame
> 
> Okay man, goodnight! Good luck tomorrow also
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



thx 

hope I'm not scared of stage

edit: it's also my chance, it's a charity concert for women rights or something, and the festival is held every year, and from photos, a lotta teenage girls are there


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> 
> hope I'm not scared of stage

Click to collapse



Nah just pretend they're all naked  And actually hot haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah just pretend they're all naked  And actually hot haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



read edited post;
if i imagine that there will be a real problem


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> read edited post;
> if i imagine that there will be a real problem

Click to collapse



Lmao that'll be even better  

Just make sure they are legal. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao that'll be even better
> 
> Just make sure they are legal.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



(A)

ANARCHY 
who needs legal? .. JK 

also, I started a nyan thread


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> (A)
> 
> ANARCHY
> who needs legal? .. JK
> ...

Click to collapse



What the heck is a "Nyan Score" boss??????????????  
Also Hi.


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

Can anyone recommend good games for pc?

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can anyone recommend good games for pc?
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Ask the other members... I'm boring, I don't game.
Sorry I'm not much help. Hi, BTW...


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can anyone recommend good games for pc?
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



New games or old games, and what genre?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> New games or old games, and what genre?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hi bd. Anything really.

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

Nakin recovery discs, cpu core temp is 57°c :O 

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

Crysis 2, Fable 3 just got released, as well as Wticher 2.

All games I can't play until I finished my exams on June 15th.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi bd. Anything really.
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Hmm, for my fav racing game was dirt 2, some good RPG where oblivion, Diablo, fallout 3. For fps I do like cod blackops, but this new battlefield 3 coming out looks ****ing amazing. Oh, and amnesia... that is one hell of a scary game

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi bd. Anything really.
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Portal is quite fun  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Crysis 2, Fable 3 just got released, as well as Wticher 2.
> 
> All games I can't play until I finished my exams on June 15th.

Click to collapse



Ewww, fable 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

I like the storyline, and how you can kill anyone/everyone. A lot more freedom than other RPGs. You can be as evil as evil can be and still "win" the game. I haven't had that much freedom since Fallout 3.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ewww, fable
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I like fable but I heard the 3rd fable was not as good as the first.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like fable but I heard the 3rd fable was not as good as the first.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I remember the good 'ole days in XBOX


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... I remember the good 'ole days in XBOX

Click to collapse



It's for the PC too....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's for the PC too....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I played it on le PC first.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I played it on le PC first.

Click to collapse



Sadly I still have an XBOX.... I would buy a new gaming console but it just doesn't seem to matter to me  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sadly I still have an XBOX.... I would buy a new gaming console but it just doesn't seem to matter to me
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'd think that a console + transformer tablet will be all the entertainment I might need... but I suppose that I'd still retain my current PC as a home server


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd think that a console + transformer tablet will be all the entertainment I might need... but I suppose that I'd still retain my current PC as a home server

Click to collapse



I am fine with my PC and phone  That's all the entertainment I need after I'm done with my girlfriend that is 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## kimmikolter (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I am fine with my PC and phone  That's all the entertainment I need after I'm done with my girlfriend that is
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What about [email protected][email protected][email protected]?!?!?!?!


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Nyaning is fun  I do it often when I am multitasking.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

It makes me laugh when we get random guests. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## kimmikolter (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It makes me laugh when we get random guests.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What are you trying to say here


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Good night everyone.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Good night everyone.
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Goodnight cjward 

And I'm trying to say that it is funny because I usually assume that no one reads this thread besides the daily posters of this thread 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> What are you trying to say here

Click to collapse



You.

Yes, you are.


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

Okay, I'm back (I think...) anyone miss me?????????????????????


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay, I'm back (I think...) anyone miss me?????????????????????

Click to collapse



I did  Enjoying your Nexus S? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay, I'm back (I think...) anyone miss me?????????????????????

Click to collapse



I miss everybody!


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I miss everybody!

Click to collapse



Lies! You don't miss me haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I did  Enjoying your Nexus S?
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I am... I switched to Netarchy's 1.3.2 kernel.(Yay! )and I have been downloading themes for T-Mo's themeing(theming????) engine and matching LPP themes....  Are you feeling better??




sakai4eva said:


> I miss everybody!

Click to collapse



Awww. I don't get to see confused: chat???)with you to often... (damn time zones  ) How are you?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, yes I am... I switched to Netarchy's 1.3.2 kernel.(Yay! )and I have been downloading themes for T-Mo's themeing(theming????) engine and matching LPP themes....  Are you feeling better??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you'd come to the LPP side  Eh, I'm feeling okay. I've been having headaches since Tuesday. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I knew you'd come to the LPP side  Eh, I'm feeling okay. I've been having headaches since Tuesday.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I've been on the LPP side...I bought the plus version like months and months ago when it first came out only through PayPal... (I also bought ADWEX, I really like supporting devs who do good "Devvin' "  )Anyway, I'm flashing NSCollab 1.0.23 as we speak!!!!!!!!!!... Then it's back to themeing!!!!!!
Did they give you anything for the headaches? Are they migraines,stress related (tension headaches)or vision related??


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've been on the LPP side...I bought the plus version like months and months ago when it first came out only through PayPal... (I also bought ADWEX, I really like supporting devs who do good "Devvin' "  )Anyway, I'm flashing NSCollab 1.0.23 as we speak!!!!!!!!!!... Then it's back to themeing!!!!!!
> Did they give you anything for the headaches? Are they migraines,stress related (tension headaches)or vision related??

Click to collapse



Adw>lpp. And should i be worried if my laptops 64°c playin a game?

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

Holy crap! Android development is crazy complicated

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Holy crap! Android development is crazy complicated
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Si

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Si
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Yes you should be because I told you that you should buy cooling before you fry your processor.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

Put bacon on it... it'll be a good use of recycled heat 

@Babydoll: I hate the timezone too... most of the people still on this forum are either asleep or completely sleep deprived


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys I'm heading to sleep, I'll obviously be on tomorrow.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Put bacon on it... it'll be a good use of recycled heat
> 
> @Babydoll: I hate the timezone too... most of the people still on this forum are either asleep or completely sleep deprived

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah. I fall into the later category. An average of 5 to 6 hours a night. And work every single day. It catches up with you o well. Goodnight everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

Sleep well my friend.
Let the sandman enter you...


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What the heck is a "Nyan Score" boss??????????????
> Also Hi.

Click to collapse



nyan cat 

http://nyan.cat

Also: Good Morning everyone


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nyan cat
> 
> http://nyan.cat
> 
> Also: Good Morning everyone

Click to collapse



Mornin' Hus


----------



## Aiduharan (May 20, 2011)

Safe
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Morning guys. I forgot my headphones at home  I can't listen to my music on the bus now 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Morning guys! 

Max I'm glad you're alive  
I knew that was one of husams jokes....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning guys. I forgot my headphones at home  I can't listen to my music on the bus now
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Crank it through your phones speaker 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Aiduharan (May 20, 2011)

Should I go for a name change?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Should I go for a name change?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Xda name or real name?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Aiduharan (May 20, 2011)

Xda 





deliriousDroid said:


> Xda name or real name?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 20, 2011)

Banned for asking cos my name seems to be very unpopular 





M_T_M said:


> Didn't you just got a name change?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

View attachment 602306
Mornin erybody

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

Morning watt

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

Afternoon... I'll be on later, I have to take my birds for their bi yearly wellness visit.
  
I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

Im now on twitter.  eceryone give me your names to follow/ follow meh. @Watt9386

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

Haha, I don't do the twitter thing

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, I don't do the twitter thing
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I did it for rom updates.

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

I love this live wallpaper, its smooth, doesnt use to much battery and it looks amazing


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im now on twitter.  eceryone give me your names to follow/ follow meh. @Watt9386
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



I'm following you.  My twitter name is the same as my username here Babydoll25... and Hi.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I'm feeling crappy still. Hopefully I feel better before prom  How is my peeps and family? 

Also, @M_T_M yeah, like a baws! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm feeling crappy still. Hopefully I feel better before prom  How is my peeps and family?
> 
> Also, @M_T_M yeah, like a baws!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch.
Still havin' headaches?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Twitch.
> Still havin' headaches?

Click to collapse



Mhm  It sucks. How are you and your birdies? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Mhm  It sucks. How are you and your birdies?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



They are all healthy! 
(they should be considering I spend alot of time and money to make sure they are happy and healthy...  
Do you know what kind of headaches you are having? You know I know what it's like.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They are all healthy!
> (they should be considering I spend alot of time and money to make sure they are happy and healthy...
> Do you know what kind of headaches you are having? You know I know what it's like.

Click to collapse



Good news!  I saw a pigeon dying yesterday though, twas a sad sight....

No, I have no idea why I get them, they're very sporadic too.

Dude, I want my pets to have that kind of teamwork. All they ever do is bark in unison and steal the brownies off the oven 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good news!  I saw a pigeon dying yesterday though, twas a sad sight....
> 
> No, I have no idea why I get them, they're very sporadic too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try asking about topomax. It won't help with pain BUT it WILL help prevent them (unless of course, you are like me and nothing helps..  )
There is no teamwork involved just me and five travel cages and alot of cunning and trickery to get them to the vet 
Also I don't have brownie stealers BUT I DO have Pipsqueak the pretzel thrower...


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Awfully quiet today 'nana

Click to collapse



Not when you're here my stalker friend  I'd be on the Nexus S forum but all the noobs with their Nexus S 4gs are noobing up the place with repetitive questions that have answers RIGHT above them. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try asking about topomax. It won't help with pain BUT it WILL help prevent them (unless of course, you are like me and nothing helps..  )
> There is no teamwork involved just me and five travel cages and alot of cunning and trickery to get them to the vet
> Also I don't have brownie stealers BUT I DO have Pipsqueak the pretzel thrower...

Click to collapse



I mayhaps ask about this medicinal drug you speak of 

I was actually talking to M_T_M when I was talking about the teamwork.  But your bird throws pretzels?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not when you're here my stalker friend  I'd be on the Nexus S forum but all the noobs with their Nexus S 4gs are noobing up the place with repetitive questions that have answers RIGHT above them.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Don't ya just LOVE IT when right at the top of the thread it says (in BIG red letters) NOT FOR THE NEXUS S4G!!!!!!!!! 
and then there are ten people crying that they bricked their NS4G cuz they flashed it...


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

WE ROCKED HARD WOO HOOO!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I hate it, they must learn the ways Nexus or get rid of it because they are too noob to handle the power.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WE ROCKED HARD WOO HOOO!!

Click to collapse



Awesome! Get any of those 7 digits? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't ya just LOVE IT when right at the top of the thread it says (in BIG red letters) NOT FOR THE NEXUS S4G!!!!!!!!!
> and then there are ten people crying that they bricked their NS4G cuz they flashed it...

Click to collapse



Hey Bd ! How are you? Any migraines lately? Feeling good?

We have seen lots of that kind of n00bs in the desire section too...


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WE ROCKED HARD WOO HOOO!!

Click to collapse



Well, aren't you just the most awesum thing EVA! 
Good fer u Husam!


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Awesome! Get any of those 7 digits?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



not me sadly


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who believes the ability to control time would lead to a LOT of rape??? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not me sadly

Click to collapse



Then you has failed! Go fap by yourself lol jk  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

*trying to control myself not to type this, but I don't know why, seems that physics exam has affected me in some weird way but..*



????????????????????HOW IS EVERYONE??????????????????


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Bd ! How are you? Any migraines lately? Feeling good?
> 
> We have seen lots of that kind of n00bs in the desire section too...

Click to collapse



I've had two whole days of NO MIGRAINES! (does a happy dance.. )
I'm good and you????????????


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then you has failed! Go fap by yourself lol jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



we still have another concert next week


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've had two whole days of NO MIGRAINES! (does a happy dance.. )
> I'm good and you????????????

Click to collapse



Good...  

As good as someone who is having exams almost everyday, on the most diificult exams Greece has seen in the last 10 years can be


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we still have another concert next week

Click to collapse



Don't disappoint me son 

@Dexter, that's how it was for me during my early highschool years.  Man, I feel old 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Hey, my throat hurts 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't disappoint me son
> 
> @Dexter, that's how it was for me during my early highschool years.  Man, I feel old
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



son?

I'm older than you! 

wait a sec, I had the FB account of a girl who sang before us, and the number of a possible sponsor


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't disappoint me son
> 
> @Dexter, that's how it was for me during my early highschool years.  Man, I feel old
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Things are a bit different here.... Have you realised that we have the same age ?


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good...
> 
> As good as someone who is having exams almost everyday, on the most diificult exams Greece has seen in the last 10 years can be

Click to collapse



Good Luck
(but you will do fine, I'm sure   )


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good Luck
> (but you will do fine, I'm sure   )

Click to collapse



Thanks bd 

Well, now its almost over....
Last subject is chemistry and its on Monday... Yay! Last day of torture XD


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, my throat hurts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



was screaming in our concert? 

JK, 

hope you're not down with something


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha, Too far away   

Thanks  Hope not 


husam666 said:


> was screaming in our concert?
> 
> JK,
> 
> hope you're not down with something

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Video or it did not happened

Click to collapse



in few days, I dont have them


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> in few days, I dont have them

Click to collapse



We want more videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(more LOUD videos   )


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We want more videos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (more LOUD videos   )

Click to collapse



I don't have any, I don't even have a camera 
but I have photos


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't have any, I don't even have a camera
> but I have photos

Click to collapse



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moar pikturs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moar pikturs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



ok hold on a sec

I think we should play the nyan song next week xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Lmao XD Do it... also.. yes! Pics!    

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Don't know what you talking 'bout Willis

Click to collapse



Yeah, definitely like a bawshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

babydoll25 said:


> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moar pikturs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d

Click to collapse



+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1= +11  xd


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

pics part one 

My bro is the stupid blond/white one, yellow/black guitar
me the camo pants bass, black shirt
the one with the blue guitar is the one who won once (he bought the guitar from that money )
Kenji on the vocals weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
and the drummer, duh


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

in the first one, my bro is shouting on some of the audience who left early  (notice the WTF face on cloud, blue guitar )
OUR billie joe wannabe


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Nice one Hus  Looks like pretty bug venue too   

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pics part one
> 
> My bro is the stupid blond/white one, yellow/black guitar
> me the camo pants bass, black shirt
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesum!!!!!!!!!!! Nice pics! 
I hope your next concert goes well too...


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

lol thx all


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Really nice husam! Well done 
(At last some pics of the band )
Keep rocking \w/ 

Btw the first picture with you and your brother is the best!!


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

the best part about it was that the bass was the loudest instrument xD


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

You look a lot like your brother, you can tell you're related. (Plus he just looks crazy like you haha)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Really nice husam! Well done
> (At last some pics of the band )
> Keep rocking \w/
> 
> Btw the first picture with you and your brother is the best!!

Click to collapse



IKR? xD



twitch153 said:


> You look a lot like your brother, you can tell you're related. (Plus he just looks crazy like you haha)
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



people tell us that 


ok guys, nuff talking about me until sakai enters


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

IKR = ??

Some help please...


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> IKR = ??
> 
> Some help please...

Click to collapse



I know, right?


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know, right?

Click to collapse



I see... 

Of course 

Have you got *your* songs (meaning composed) , or are you just playing? If you do, any chance of hearing them please?


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I see...
> 
> Of course
> 
> Have you got *your* songs (meaning composed) , or are you just playing? If you do, any chance of hearing them please?

Click to collapse



we couldnt play all the songs in the list due to a$$hole on the mixer, we had no enough time because he couldnt operate some things, which delayed us

but anyway, we played 2 out of 3
this was our list

1) Greenday - Peacemaker (only a little part for the intro of our band, to attract people )
2) 3 A.M (Dark Jordan street) - Original
3) Basket Case - Greenday
4) Abu Issam - Original ( in arabic, talks about taxi and bus drivers..)
5) St. Jimmy - Greenday
X 6) Umbrella - Vanilla Sky cover for Rhianna (some famous band made the job easier on us )
X 7) Hearts and Spades - original (we wrote like 3 days ago )

X means we couldnt play due to time


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IKR? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Husam! I'm talking about you. You mad? Haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam! I'm talking about you. You mad? Haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



no 

I meant in this thread,
and stop showing my photos to our family and friends , I can read your mind xD


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> 
> I meant in this thread,
> and stop showing my photos to our family and friends , I can read your mind xD

Click to collapse



I'll show everyone!!!!!!!!!!!! MWAHAHAHA! You should talk to my friend Ezellular, he's not on here much but he's also a HUGE fan of Green Day and he has his own band too


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> 
> I meant in this thread,
> and stop showing my photos to our family and friends , I can read your mind xD

Click to collapse



Stop stealing my powers!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm putting a steel pot on my head to stop you!!


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stop stealing my powers!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm putting a steel pot on my head to stop you!!

Click to collapse



Damnit you caught me 

@twitch, cool, does he has a facebook or something?


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

@All: check maxs forum 

New thread....


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damnit you caught me
> 
> @twitch, cool, does he has a facebook or something?

Click to collapse



Yeah he does  Look up Ezell Jordan. Make sure to let him know who you are and that I sent you  haha


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Should I stay or should I go now ?


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah he does  Look up Ezell Jordan. Make sure to let him know who you are and that I sent you  haha

Click to collapse



is he that black dude?


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

I have to make somethin' to eat...and I don't know what to make...


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have to make somethin' to eat...and I don't know what to make...

Click to collapse



make me a sandwich, now


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> make me a sandwich, now

Click to collapse



It won't work... Try this:
Open terminal and type: sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It won't work... Try this:
> Open terminal and type: sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Lol at that post 



husam666 said:


> is he that black dude?

Click to collapse



Yes, he is haha xD


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol at that post
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is haha xD

Click to collapse



ok added, and told him that you sent me


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok added, and told him that you sent me

Click to collapse



You obviously explained that you have a band too right, and that you like/love Green Day? Because if not it'll be a little weird haha


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You obviously explained that you have a band too right, and that you like/love Green Day? Because if not it'll be a little weird haha

Click to collapse



yeah, of course I did


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> make me a sandwich, now

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> It won't work... Try this:
> Open terminal and type: sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Answer: Ummm, NOOOO! Make ur own damn samich!


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

'Night family


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 'Night family

Click to collapse



'night dex


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 'Night family

Click to collapse



Night Dex!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 21, 2011)

Hey hus, if I still had time to build guitars I would offer to build you one. But unfortunately I have no time for that anymore due to work

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey hus, if I still had time to build guitars I would offer to build you one. But unfortunately I have no time for that anymore due to work
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



so you built guitars before?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I tried to... but life got in the way.lol. I built one during a intensive half year course right after high school. And have tried to get back into it, but I need to make money

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try asking about topomax. It won't help with pain BUT it WILL help prevent them (unless of course, you are like me and nothing helps..  )
> There is no teamwork involved just me and five travel cages and alot of cunning and trickery to get them to the vet
> Also I don't have brownie stealers BUT I DO have Pipsqueak the pretzel thrower...

Click to collapse



It works for me! Sorry for late refresh, workin graveyard tonight.  

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 602769


Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 602769
> 
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Was it bad before you flashed that new rom?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was it bad before you flashed that new rom?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Like 6 hours heavy use

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

'Morning all 

It's a sunny day!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

Morning


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

Max is everything alright with the new theme? All I can see from my desire is this


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

No it's broken, Sorry I'm about to change.. Just doing a logo for blog


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

Okay I just changed it to a different which works, Nicer then the stock one IMO but we need to pimp it  

Also.. How's ma banner thing look?  http://maax.us/ (It needs touching up a little I know )


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

Looks nice 

And don't worry, we will pimp this baby 

Edit: now twitchs banana yellow doesn't hurt the eyes


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Looks nice
> 
> And don't worry, we will pimp this baby

Click to collapse



Hahaha, Thanks  And hopefully...  Also.. I updated above^ How's the logo thing?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Looks nice
> 
> And don't worry, we will pimp this baby
> 
> Edit: now twitchs banana yellow doesn't hurt the eyes

Click to collapse



Hahaha, So it doesn't... Also Admin Orange blends in, I might make that the default colour, Edit: Wait.. orange is the default colour


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, Thanks  And hopefully...  Also.. I updated above^ How's the logo thing?

Click to collapse



The Maax logo is perfect!! 
I just can find how to edit posts with the new theme(not even mine )
So about the forum name, will we change it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The Maax logo is perfect!!
> I just can find how to edit posts with the new theme(not even mine )
> So about the forum name, will we change it?

Click to collapse



Thanks 

I think a more important issue is I can't find how to post a thread hahaha  Oops....

Up to you guys...


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think a more important issue is I can't find how to post a thread hahaha  Oops....
> 
> Up to you guys...

Click to collapse



I believe its this http://www.stsoftware.biz/phpbb30_style.acidtech_tiger.html
Have you installed the language packs ?

Edit: this is how it should look like http://www.stsoftware.biz/phpbb3/viewforum.php?style=46&f=2

Not on pc now I could fix it , but not from android )


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

hi all 

max, need help with your site?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

@Dex Yeah it should look like that hmm.. No language packs yet.. I'll fix it though Hopefully 

Hey Hus.. If you're offering sure


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bump...

Click to collapse



i am offering help, but maybe later


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

Okay, I wouldn't mind if you didn't do much now  But pm me later and Ill give you ftp 


husam666 said:


> i am offering help, but maybe later

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay, I wouldn't mind if you didn't do much now  But pm me later and Ill give you ftp
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok 

thx max 
psst.. look in the nyan thread


----------



## Aiduharan (May 21, 2011)

Bye I'm going  forums





husam666 said:


> ok
> 
> thx max
> psst.. look in the nyan thread

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 21, 2011)

Ohhhhh...so your moving then...I think this should be deleted then (promoting offsite links...)

Thank you very mucho...gracias!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Ohhhhh...so your moving then...I think this should be deleted then (promoting offsite links...)
> 
> Thank you very mucho...gracias!!!

Click to collapse



check again 


you're welcome


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> check again
> 
> 
> you're welcome

Click to collapse



I can compare your first post editions ...Ohhh...that's all the evidence I need...I knew this day was coming. Eventhough it's not the end of the world today...it's the end of this thread...buahhhahahahahaha *evil laugh*


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> I can compare your first post editions ...Ohhh...that's all the evidence I need...I knew this day was coming. Eventhough it's not the end of the world today...it's the end of this thread...buahhhahahahahaha *evil laugh*

Click to collapse



Mr. Clown...please do it. I beg you...delete this thread!!!!!!! I can take it no more. I'm leaving to another site...and there's no reason that I still on XDA.

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 21, 2011)

Your post above tells it all


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Mr. Clown...please do it. I beg you...delete this thread!!!!!!! I can take it no more. I'm leaving to another site...and there's no reason that I still on XDA.
> 
> Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Click to collapse




This posts is all I needed


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

WTF!!?!? 
I never said that.


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 21, 2011)

*ahem*...yes you did......evidence indicates that..

Joking man..have a nice weekend.


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> *ahem*...yes you did......evidence indicates that..
> 
> Joking man..have a nice weekend.

Click to collapse



sure you are 

thx, you too


----------



## Aiduharan (May 21, 2011)

Why can't xda have seasons. Like on sunny days a nice sunny background 


Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> I hate clowns they are just freaky and dubious
> 
> Seems like mods are actively monitoring us
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont piss off teh modz.  

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dont piss off teh modz.
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



hey mate


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys!


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys!

Click to collapse



hey dex


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dex

Click to collapse



Hey husam 
Trying to decide between two mobile views for maxs forum. What do you say? 
1] http://www.flexplat.com/index.php?f...ry-mobile&flx-url=http://phpbb3.flexplat.com/ 
2] http://sniper_e.ifastnet.com/phpBB3/



EDIT: ALL OF YOU GUYS PLEASE WATCH THESE TWO AND VOTE


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

I have officially lost the ability to download from the market on my N1. OH JOY!  oh well who cares, my NS still works... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have officially lost the ability to download from the market on my N1. OH JOY!  oh well who cares, my NS still works...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Hi bd

How did you do that?


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, man, Mr.Clown, don't do that haha  That scared the crap outta me 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey husam
> Trying to decide between two mobile views for maxs forum. What do you say?
> 1] http://www.flexplat.com/index.php?f...ry-mobile&flx-url=http://phpbb3.flexplat.com/
> 2] http://sniper_e.ifastnet.com/phpBB3/

Click to collapse



the sweond one, feels more like smartphonish 
can you make me admin?


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi bd
> 
> How did you do that?

Click to collapse



I have absolutely, no clue what the hell happened. I've tried everything, clearing cache, data, full wipe, new ROM, fix permissions, fix uid  permissions....  I've even emailed El Goog.... So....we wait.
Anyway how are you?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the sweond one, feels more like smartphonish
> can you make me admin?

Click to collapse



you mean the iphonish one?
I could make you an admin....

@bd: im fine , working on maxs site


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi everyone, man, Mr.Clown, don't do that haha  That scared the crap outta me
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hi bd and dev, your friend accepted my request and chatted with me for a few seconds, then he left without saying bye xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi everyone, man, Mr.Clown, don't do that haha  That scared the crap outta me
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hey Twitch. My N1 hates me.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> you mean the iphonish one?
> I could make you an admin....

Click to collapse



you want something in return do ya? 

JK, let me see what an admin can do, so that I help you


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi bd and dev, your friend accepted my request and chatted with me for a few seconds, then he left without saying bye xD

Click to collapse



He is having problems with his computer so that may be why he left, or he just left haha

@BD how come? Can't you just flash a new rom and get the vending.apk back? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you want something in return do ya?
> 
> JK, let me see what an admin can do, so that I help you

Click to collapse



Nah.... Nothing in return it was just a joke 
So what was it 1 or 2??


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah.... Nothing in return it was just a joke
> So what was it 1 or 2??

Click to collapse



the iphone one 
looks better


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He is having problems with his computer so that may be why he left, or he just left haha
> 
> @BD how come? Can't you just flash a new rom and get the vending.apk back?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I did! I even installed a completely, new vending apk. Do you think it's an issue with the gapps I flashed? I need a different vending apk someone upload me one or email me [email protected]... I want my N1 to have market access everything else works

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

What's the problem? What does the vending.apk keep doing?  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's the problem? What does the vending.apk keep doing?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Download unsuccessful. I've cleared cache, data, full wipe, new ROM, fixed permissions, fixed uid permissions... I'm out of ideas... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the iphone one
> looks better

Click to collapse



Sorry husam but i haven't got the authority to make you admin... I only have some of the admin privileges 

@ all: get ready, we are getting into Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry husam but i haven't got the authority to make you admin... I only have some of the admin privileges
> 
> @ all: get ready, we are getting into Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it's ok, I'll wait for maz


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Download unsuccessful. I've cleared cache, data, full wipe, new ROM, fixed permissions, fixed uid permissions... I'm out of ideas...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Then yeah it might be the gapps. But! Before you worry about finding a new gapps, try clearing data on the market, then reopen it and retry.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's ok, I'll wait for maz

Click to collapse



Maybe tomorrow, he's at the movies now.... 

Hus, I need some help from someone that has a pc.... I can't do everything from android


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then yeah it might be the gapps. But! Before you worry about finding a new gapps, try clearing data on the market, then reopen it and retry.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I did that like six times. I need a link to better gapps. Do need a complete factory reset to flash new gapps? Or can I just wipe dalvik and cache?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Maybe tomorrow, he's at the movies now....
> 
> Hus, I need some help from someone that has a pc.... I can't do everything from android

Click to collapse



ok.. 

(no pedo smile emote)


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I did that like six times. I need a link to better gapps. Do need a complete factory reset to flash new gapps? Or can I just wipe dalvik and cache?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Why don't you wipe, change ROM and chef?


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I did that like six times. I need a link to better gapps. Do need a complete factory reset to flash new gapps? Or can I just wipe dalvik and cache?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



You can just download gapps from rom manager. Can you check to see if you can download from your browser? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You can just download gapps from rom manager. Can you check to see if you can download from your browser?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ok I'll try. Thank you for your help. I owe you a red bull, coffee or whatever you like....

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok I'll try. Thank you for your help. I owe you a red bull, coffee or whatever you like....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't worry about it
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I just flashed the new gapps. Rebooting now. Keep ur fingers crossed

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just flashed the new gapps. Rebooting now. Keep ur fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Let us know! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Let us know!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Nope. No good. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Aiduharan (May 21, 2011)

Random question what country a y lit from





twitch153 said:


> Let us know!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Random question what country a y lit from
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



What are you asking? I don't understand.

@BD, Still no good? Try going into bootloader and delete EVERYTHING! Start completely fresh 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What are you asking? I don't understand.
> 
> @BD, Still no good? Try going into bootloader and delete EVERYTHING! Start completely fresh
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Just don't delete recovery


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just don't delete recovery

Click to collapse



Of course...I forgot to mention that because it seemed like common sense.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course...I forgot to mention that because it seemed like common sense.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No. I have amon ra installed maybe I should switch to clockwork mod. Everything else is fine it's only the market that doesn't wanna cooperate

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

*@dexter*

@dexter: the file you requested


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @dexter: the file you requested

Click to collapse



Thanks Hus It seems a bit complicated though...


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks Hus It seems a bit complicated though...

Click to collapse



and that's why we have to leave it for max to figure it out


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

Hey  Back from Cinema


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Back from Cinema

Click to collapse



cool
what did you see?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

The new Pirates of the Carribean  With some mates ;D


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The new Pirates of the Carribean  With some mates ;D

Click to collapse



Was it good?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The new Pirates of the Carribean  With some mates ;D

Click to collapse



nice 
hope you enjoyed


----------



## Aiduharan (May 21, 2011)

I'm going undercover till summer and I might peek in but honestly try ignoring me till the summer holidays real talk 





husam666 said:


> nice
> hope you enjoyed

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> I'm going undercover till summer and I might peek in but honestly try ignoring me till the summer holidays real talk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ok, wont miss you 

JK


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Was it good?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Yeah great film


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

WE ARE ON TAPATALK!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> WE ARE ON TAPATALK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



that's good news 

so max, should someone enable avatars?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's good news
> 
> so max, should someone enable avatars?

Click to collapse



Ah yeah... Soon  If theyre not already... Adding some little mdos first 

I'm currently doing my ITC GCSE, And that's too easy... This is harder...


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah yeah... Soon  If theyre not already... Adding some little mdos first
> 
> I'm currently doing my ITC GCSE, And that's too easy... This is harder...

Click to collapse



ok 

I will play with my powers later


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> 
> I will play with my powers later

Click to collapse



You haz only terrestrial mod powers...  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> 
> I will play with my powers later

Click to collapse



new section added at the bottom, Read the thread in it


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> new section added at the bottom, Read the thread in it

Click to collapse



I did 


@BD, I have admin powers now


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did
> 
> 
> @BD, I have admin powers now

Click to collapse



Yeah. Admin is nice. I haz telepathy and can read the admin passwords from YOUR MIND. (ha!)

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Admin is nice. I haz telepathy and can read the admin passwords from YOUR MIND. (ha!)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



I can ban your ip


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can ban your ip

Click to collapse



You wouldn't do that....  would you? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You wouldn't do that....  would you?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Nah... I would ban him


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

And me


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

not if I ban all of you first


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not if I ban all of you first

Click to collapse



hahaha  Notice how neither of you aren't founders... This is so you can't ban me *Evil Grin*


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha  Notice how neither of you aren't founders... This is so you can't ban me *Evil Grin*

Click to collapse



Damn you , I'll delete everything


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn you , I'll delete everything

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Notice how I just made a backup


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Notice how I just made a backup

Click to collapse



you won *sigh*

btw: your fb pic is creeping the sh!+ out of me, you look like you wanna rape me


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you won *sigh*
> 
> btw: your fb pic is creeping the sh!+ out of me, you look like you wanna rape me

Click to collapse



XDXD I'll change....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

Also... I do *not* want to rape you


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also... I do *not* want to rape you

Click to collapse



lol, I know 
that's why I said you look *like* you....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, I know
> that's why I said you look *like* you....

Click to collapse



hahahaha


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha  Notice how neither of you aren't founders... This is so you can't ban me *Evil Grin*

Click to collapse



Can I be a founder?!?! I won't delete anything without consenting you


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Can I be a founder?!?! I won't delete anything without consenting you

Click to collapse



he's offline 

'Night hoes


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2011)

'Night hus  I fixed the avatar thing


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Night hus  I fixed the avatar thing

Click to collapse



You no answer my question...


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You no answer my question...

Click to collapse



Hey Twitch I figured out my market problem... I ran a logcat and got...
an error due to my account not being verified or some crap like that 
...So I changed my password and did a factory reset and voila!!!!!!!! Market download action!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay! 

(of course my NS is showing the same error so now I have to reset THAT phone as well.....

So, what did I miss???????? What's our new website\forum doing?


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Twitch I figured out my market problem... I ran a logcat and got...
> an error due to my account not being verified or some crap like that
> ...So I changed my password and did a factory reset and voila!!!!!!!! Market download action!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Logcats, they are a beautiful thing 


I'm not sure, I just know I'm banana mod haha


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Twitch I figured out my market problem... I ran a logcat and got...
> an error due to my account not being verified or some crap like that
> ...So I changed my password and did a factory reset and voila!!!!!!!! Market download action!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's going great
New design
New logo
New organisation
Now with avatars
Forum on Tapatalk 
And many more to come 

Follow @ forum.Maax.us 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 22, 2011)

Hey  Well we have some mods etc on it.. Dex and (Hopefully) Hus will make a mobile version/start on one tommorow  Also Avvy's are fixed... Quoting not yet... Superbig images will be resized and quoting will remove images to remove clutetr


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Well we have some mods etc on it.. Dex and (Hopefully) Hus will make a mobile version/start on one tommorow  Also Avvy's are fixed... Quoting not yet... Superbig images will be resized and quoting will remove images to remove clutetr

Click to collapse



I am invisibles?! I asked you a question haha


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I am invisibles?! I asked you a question haha

Click to collapse



You want me to ban your ip ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I am invisibles?! I asked you a question haha

Click to collapse



Haha where?


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha where?

Click to collapse



He wants to be a founder....

If he does, then I want too 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> He wants to be a founder....
> 
> If he does, then I want too
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



No you and Maxey didn't have a bromance, and since he never took me out to dinner I feel as if this is necessary payback


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 22, 2011)

Hahah lmao, Being a founder would-be pointless for you guys... As you did not 'found' the site, also... Would regular admin not be enough.... Even though mod still is


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No you and Maxey didn't have a bromance, and since he never took me out to dinner I feel as if this is necessary payback

Click to collapse



The chances of getting your ip blocked are raising..... 

Jk

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The chances of getting your ip blocked are raising.....
> 
> Jk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



THIS ^ Is why I want to be founder, I like the immunity 



MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah lmao, Being a founder would-be pointless for you guys... As you did not 'found' the site, also... Would regular admin not be enough.... Even though mod still is

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> THIS ^ Is why I want to be founder, I like the immunity

Click to collapse



Are you planning on selecting an avatar?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

Heyy everyone.how are you?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah lmao, Being a founder would-be pointless for you guys... As you did not 'found' the site, also... Would regular admin not be enough.... Even though mod still is

Click to collapse



Can I do anything to help? Pipsqueak wants to help too... (She ALWAYS wants to help... )


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can I do anything to help? Pipsqueak wants to help too... (She ALWAYS wants to help... )

Click to collapse



Well, what can you do? (Pip can help with the pm's   )

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, what can you do? (Pip can help with the pm's )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I dunno I'm still in the learning phase on html code and I don't know php... I don't need to be a mod or anything, I just wanna support this somehow... Pipsqueak could bite unwanted intruders... She's good at biting people...
If something comes up I could help with...Let me know 
Also Pipsqueak wants to be the official parakeet.


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy everyone.how are you?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hey DD  We're on Maxey's site trolling around haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey DD  We're on Maxey's site trolling around haha

Click to collapse



Lol, cool Can you actually do anything there yet?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, cool Can you actually do anything there yet?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Yeah, check it: maax.us


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I dunno I'm still in the learning phase on html code and I don't know php... I don't need to be a mod or anything, I just wanna support this somehow... Pipsqueak could bite unwanted intruders... She's good at biting people...
> If something comes up I could help with...Let me know
> Also Pipsqueak wants to be the official parakeet.

Click to collapse



Don't worry, you'll be the first to call when difficulties arise 
What do you want to be? I hate seeing the most honored mafia members as plain users...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Don't worry, you'll be the first to call when difficulties arise
> What do you want to be? I hate seeing the most honored mafia members as plain users...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



BIRD WRANGLER! That is her title


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

Well I gotta say, I still like xda better

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well I gotta say, I still like xda better
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Me too but we must support our fellow mafia member, things will progress


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Goodnight....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Goodnight....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Night dex

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me too but we must support our fellow mafia member, things will progress

Click to collapse



True that. Would getting the tapatalk app make things easier?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> True that. Would getting the tapatalk app make things easier?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I have added support for the Tapatalk app. It works just fine, but there are some other problems still to be solved....


Anyway goodnight... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

Hmm, tapatalk costs 3$ is it really worth it?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, tapatalk costs 3$ is it really worth it?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



That's what I'm thinking but it could be worth it cuz xda is on there too.. (I think)


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's what I'm thinking but it could be worth it cuz xda is on there too.. (I think)

Click to collapse



Their app works just fine tho mabey once I am able to write a app I will write one for maax

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, tapatalk costs 3$ is it really worth it?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Why not? You could just go....arrrggghhh!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why not? You could just go....arrrggghhh!

Click to collapse



huh? wha? lol


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> huh? wha? lol

Click to collapse



Pirates 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pirates
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Did you just see the new pirates of the caribean movie by any chance?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

I havent laughed this hard for a while. this guy is a asshole, but still awesome.http://www.youtube.com/user/nqtv#p/u/6/81szj1vpEu8


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2011)

Hai guys

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

sup watt? 10car


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> sup watt? 10car

Click to collapse



Pissed VZW is gonna start cappin/ tiering dataz

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pissed VZW is gonna start cappin/ tiering dataz
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



how bad of a cap?


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> how bad of a cap?

Click to collapse



Prob just a soft cap. I need to add my gf to my plan (never get calls/texts from sprint) and they might make me make me drop unlimited dataz.

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

goodnight people


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Good morning people !

Gotta study chemistry for tomorrows exam, so no forum/site development today  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 22, 2011)

Good Morning  Good luck on the exams and Mind If I ban you for today to make sure you're studying?     
Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good Morning  Good luck on the exams and Mind If I ban you for today to make sure you're studying?
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Morning max! Please don't.... I said I wont do developing, not that I will not post 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 22, 2011)

Hahaha  Okay  Well make sure you study anyway 


dexter93 said:


> Morning max! Please don't.... I said I wont do developing, not that I will not post
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

'Afternoon 

Goodluck with chemistry dex


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 22, 2011)

Hey husam 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Hus 
Does this remind anything?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1090945

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

Morning all. 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2011)

Morning 

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

what do you think about this

http://bit.ly/kONMlO


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what do you think about this
> 
> http://bit.ly/kONMlO

Click to collapse



That's it! I'm getting da brick! 


Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what do you think about this
> 
> http://bit.ly/kONMlO

Click to collapse



Rick rollin bastard

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

You have been Rick Roll'd


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You have been Rick Roll'd

Click to collapse



I haven't.... I once used to like that song 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

Guys this week I'll probably be taking a hiatus from xda. I have a crap ton of work and then I have prom Friday. I'll make sure I obviously stop by, but not as much as usual.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys this week I'll probably be taking a hiatus from xda. I have a crap ton of work and then I have prom Friday. I'll make sure I obviously stop by, but not as much as usual.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



it's ok 
we wont miss you  
JK


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys this week I'll probably be taking a hiatus from xda. I have a crap ton of work and then I have prom Friday. I'll make sure I obviously stop by, but not as much as usual.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Have fun at Prom! We want Prom Pix!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have fun at Prom! We want Prom Pix!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



yeah esp if she broke up with you and you were crying 

JK man
really 
I hope you have a great time


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah esp if she broke up with you and you were crying
> 
> JK man
> really
> I hope you have a great time

Click to collapse



You are soo bad sometimes! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are soo bad sometimes!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



yes I am


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

Heyy all. A beeaautifull Sunday here

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes I am

Click to collapse



But that doesn't make you cool  You still lame haha jk 

Hey guys, yeah DD it is a beautiful Sunday. Where do you live in Canada? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But that doesn't make you cool  You still lame haha jk
> 
> Hey guys, yeah DD it is a beautiful Sunday. Where do you live in Canada?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



In central Ontario. The closest place you have heard of is probably Toronto tho


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

I made this vid for another thread to show off my custum build wood phone dock. Tell me what you think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmk8aYsHYA


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> In central Ontario. The closest place you have heard of is probably Toronto tho

Click to collapse



I've been to Canada  I know Quebec, Toronto, Ontario, don't be doubtin' me haha


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> In central Ontario. The closest place you have heard of is probably Toronto tho

Click to collapse



hey, my mothers' sister lives in canada, she used to live in Chatham o something like that now she lives in a city named like an american state i think


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I made this vid for another thread to show off my custum build wood phone dock. Tell me what you think
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmk8aYsHYA

Click to collapse



That's pretty bada$$  You made it so that the wood wouldn't damage the screen right?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

@ twitch, yeah, and we all live in igloos dont we?
@ hus, have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

nice dock


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ twitch, yeah, and we all live in igloos dont we?
> @ hus, have you ever been to Canada?

Click to collapse



not yet 
tickets are expensive


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's pretty bada$$  You made it so that the wood wouldn't damage the screen right?

Click to collapse



Of course wouldnt want to hurt my phone now. it doesnt even scuff up the back when i put it in. its sanded pretty smooth


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not yet
> tickets are expensive

Click to collapse



True that, i doubt i would ever make it over to your country for that reason as well


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> True that, i doubt i would ever make it over to your country for that reason as well

Click to collapse



maybe one day i will visit 
and then you'll make me a wooden android phone xD instead of my tp2


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe one day i will visit
> and then you'll make me a wooden android phone xD instead of my tp2

Click to collapse



haha, you want a phone made out of wood. thats pretty complicated i think


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ twitch, yeah, and we all live in igloos dont we?
> @ hus, have you ever been to Canada?

Click to collapse



I actually live right by Canada so it's not really that much colder than here  But it can get very nippy 

I swear, the last time I went to Canada two years ago the guy at the border said "Have a good day, eh?" I was like "Eeek! He said eh! " My Mom yelled at me  haha


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> haha, you want a phone made out of wood. thats pretty complicated i think

Click to collapse



lol, you'll figure it out 

jk 

lol @ twitch eh?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I actually live right by Canada so it's not really that much colder than here  But it can get very nippy
> 
> I swear, the last time I went to Canada two years ago the guy at the border said "Have a good day, eh?" I was like "Eeek! He said eh! " My Mom yelled at me  haha

Click to collapse



lolololol, yup we say eh. When i was traveling central america everyone made coments about me sayiing eh, so i just made myself say "que" instead


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lolololol, yup we say eh. When i was traveling central america everyone made coments about me sayiing eh, so i just made myself say "que" instead

Click to collapse



That's pretty awesome  I don't say "eh", I usually say "Yo'", but only if I'm being silly  It's crazy how we live so close to each other and yet our cultures can vary so easily


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's pretty awesome  I don't say "eh", I usually say "Yo'", but only if I'm being silly  It's crazy how we live so close to each other and yet our cultures can vary so easily

Click to collapse



It is crazy, but awesome too Im gunna go play zombies, i'll talk to you guys later


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It is crazy, but awesome too Im gunna go play zombies, i'll talk to you guys later

Click to collapse



cya laterz


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2011)

Hai

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2011)

hey wat, good evening


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> In central Ontario. The closest place you have heard of is probably Toronto tho

Click to collapse



I went to Canada. We started in Montreal and went west all the way to Banff. Canada IS beautiful. 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I went to Canada. We started in Montreal and went west all the way to Banff. Canada IS beautiful.
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



That would have been a nice trip i love monteal, its a amazing city. did you see my dock? Im pretty pround of it.lol


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2011)

i went from calgary to vancouver then to seattle. need a scanner to upload pictures.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i went from calgary to vancouver then to seattle. need a scanner to upload pictures.

Click to collapse



Used the good old film cam did you?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

I love traveling. I spent half the summer going across Canada, and the other half west to east thru the US. I've also been to Israel, Morocco, Mexico, Guatemala and I've been to all 48 contiguous states in the US. I wanna travel so many more places... sigh 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love traveling. I spent half the summer going across Canada, and the other half west to east thru the US. I've also been to Israel, Morocco, Mexico, Guatemala and I've been to all 48 contiguous states in the US. I wanna travel so many more places... sigh
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



OMG, I loved Guatemala. I would go back in a heartbeat. And yeah, travel is a great time, opens your mind up to the world 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> OMG, I loved Guatemala. I would go back in a heartbeat. And yeah, travel is a great time, opens your mind up to the world
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I was in the jungle in Guatemala! So beautiful! I was in bird heaven! 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was in the jungle in Guatemala! So beautiful! I was in bird heaven!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



I spent about two months in Guatemala. One of the months was in a small village beside the most magical lake in the world up in the mountains. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I spent about two months in Guatemala. One of the months was in a small village beside the most magical lake in the world up in the mountains.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Oh, that sounds awesome! I've met some really lovely people in Guatemala. (Actually everywhere I've traveled I've been lucky... I've met great people.) 
How are you today?

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2011)

Goodmorning, I'm doing good. How bout you? It's gunna rain today I can feel it. And yeah, everyone in central America was really nice

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning, I'm doing good. How bout you? It's gunna rain today I can feel it. And yeah, everyone in central America was really nice
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It looks like rain here too.  Rain makes my left hip ache. (always has since I was a little kid and no one knows why   )

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It looks like rain here too.  Rain makes my left hip ache. (always has since I was a little kid and no one knows why   )
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



That is really odd, guess you musta been born with it. Everyone is born different, that's what makes us awesome nd unique like me for example... I have some webed toes haha 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2011)

Afternoonz

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2011)

Hey  I brok my phone


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  I brok my phone

Click to collapse



Sand?

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sand?
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible

Click to collapse



It like works but the whole button row of buttons is broke... Not sure how 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1092812


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It like works but the whole button row of buttons is broke... Not sure how
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1092812

Click to collapse



   
Hi BTW

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi BTW
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Hey  yeah very


----------



## twitch351 (May 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  yeah very

Click to collapse



Well at least you have swype haha  Time to take your phone apart and see what the problem is? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well at least you have swype haha  Time to take your phone apart and see what the problem is?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Haha Hey , Maybe...


----------



## twitch351 (May 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Hey , Maybe...

Click to collapse



It's always fun to see the nakedness of the inside of your phone. That's true intimacy 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's always fun to see the nakedness of the inside of your phone. That's true intimacy
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



XD Lmao!


----------



## twitch351 (May 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Lmao!

Click to collapse



But who knows? You may just need to clean it out. Dust may be blocking the contacts for the bottom row. OR you could have done something stupid while you were drunk one time....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2011)

Hello anyone on here????


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2011)

Ok so i bought the Wireless Hp TV Connect and i bought a Samsung Ultra Slim Wallmount for my new tv and know i have to wait til thursday )hopefully no longer) I want my new stuff 

Also i have a request @Husam

Can i have a new title in the mafia to: Hookah King


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

I'm sure that's something you ask the Don...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm sure that's something you ask the Don...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



oh ya sorry, its just that husum posted the thread, but ill ask u too..

Can i ?


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ya sorry, its just that husum posted the thread, but ill ask u too..
> 
> Can i ?

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah, you'll be our drug dealer. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah yeah, you'll be our drug dealer.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



LOL ok


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL ok

Click to collapse



PM husam later about the details.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 24, 2011)

Hey, whats up?


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

Hi. I'm hungry and Sparky isn't home yet 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2011)

Im back guys.  

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 24, 2011)

Your waiting for him before you eat im guessing?


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

Good morning. I can't believe I take a partial hiatus (I'm still in it) and this thread drops to page three? Wassupwitdat?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

Morning!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

'afternoon,

I lost my glasses yesterday because of a f***ing nose bleeding


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

'afternoon,

I lost my glasses yesterday because of a f***ing nose bleeding


----------



## obsidianchao (May 24, 2011)

Totally getting in on this now~


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Totally getting in on this now~

Click to collapse



one question first: Do you still 'looooove' twitch?


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'afternoon,
> 
> I lost my glasses yesterday because of a f***ing nose bleeding

Click to collapse



Hey husam 

Punch on a fight? Or just forgotten them somewhere?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey husam
> 
> Punch on a fight? Or just forgotten them somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



neither, lol
just happened to have a nose bleed in burger king, when it stopped i put them in my pocket because I had to put ice on my nose, they must've fell somewhere on my way home.

is your pc fixed yet?


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> neither, lol
> just happened to have a nose bleed in burger king, when it stopped i put them in my pocket because I had to put ice on my nose, they must've fell somewhere on my way home.
> 
> is your pc fixed yet?

Click to collapse



No  but I will try later combining parts of 2 dead pcs.... It might work 

Sorry for your glasses.... I know how terrible it is.... once my glasses broke and i was like blind for a week 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

Morning. U okay Husam? 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No  but I will try later combining parts of 2 dead pcs.... It might work
> 
> Sorry for your glasses.... I know how terrible it is.... once my glasses broke and i was like blind for a week
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Back before my surgery I was at a opeth concert and lost my glasses in the mosh pit. A few minutes later I maneged to find them amongst everyone's stomping feet, not even broken.lol. oh, and goodmorning everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Back before my surgery I was at a opeth concert and lost my glasses in the mosh pit. A few minutes later I maneged to find them amongst everyone's stomping feet, not even broken.lol. oh, and goodmorning everyone
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



surgery?, whats wrong 

@bd, I'm fine

@dex, hope it works


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> surgery?, whats wrong
> 
> @bd, I'm fine
> 
> @dex, hope it works

Click to collapse



Lol, nothing is wrong hus I said before my surgery...  my laser surgery, so I don't need glasses

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

Hi everybody!  Pipsqueak says Hi. 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, nothing is wrong hus I said before my surgery...  my laser surgery, so I don't need glasses
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



lol, I like my glasses, they make me look better 



Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everybody!  Pipsqueak says Hi.
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



hi again


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, I like my glasses, they make me look better
> 
> 
> 
> hi again

Click to collapse



Not having glasses changes your life in a way.lol. it just feels more free, not having to worry about them. But yeah, some ppl do look better in glasses

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

JUst made the pc work!!!!!!!!!



....on linux at least, havent tried booting windows yet


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> JUst made the pc work!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ....on linux at least, havent tried booting windows yet

Click to collapse



linux is better than nothing 

great news, hope it works


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok so i bought the Wireless Hp TV Connect and i bought a Samsung Ultra Slim Wallmount for my new tv and know i have to wait til thursday )hopefully no longer) I want my new stuff
> 
> Also i have a request @Husam
> 
> Can i have a new title in the mafia to: Hookah King

Click to collapse



Hey husam see above


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey husam see above

Click to collapse



ok sure


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok sure

Click to collapse



Thank YOU!!!! 


EDIT: Time to edit avatar again


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thank YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Time to edit avatar again

Click to collapse




Are you hookahzorr on maxs site?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Are you hookahzorr on maxs site?

Click to collapse



yes as well as my xbox live gamertag, other forums etc


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2011)

Heeeeey XD






That first bit is so awesome!  But stuck in my head


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Hello max and dexter 


@Max i really like the new site 

Still need some interesting blogs to read tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello max and dexter
> 
> 
> @Max i really like the new site
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, Thanks  Yeah... I think my most recent one isn't really great hahah  I need to be able to add users to post... I'ma google it XD


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

Hi max!! 

have you installed automod?

@david: check your rank @forum.maax.us


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi max!!
> 
> have you installed automod?
> 
> @david: check your rank @forum.maax.us

Click to collapse



stop messing around with peoples ranks

if all of us are mods, who the members are?


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop messing around with peoples ranks
> 
> if all of us are mods, who the members are?

Click to collapse




Well, ranks in phpbb are just like a nickname, doesnt come with "powers"....
david was a mod from the start....
i only have "upgraded" babydoll


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

I like my title did u see my avatar 



HAPPY 3000 POST  TO ME!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, ranks in phpbb are just like a nickname, doesnt come with "powers"....
> david was a mod from the start....
> i only have "upgraded" babydoll

Click to collapse



lol,

I'm gonna downgrade you


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol,
> 
> I'm gonna downgrade you

Click to collapse




lol you wouldnt 

Is max still online? i want to try the mobile view mod , but i need some help


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> lol you wouldnt
> 
> Is max still online? i want to try the mobile view mod , but i need some help

Click to collapse



I don't think he is


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2011)

I am now, My internets cut XD


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

I'm a mod????   Yay! I promise to use my powers for good and only help! Hi again, I'm sorry I keep disappearing but I've been busy with my Mom's lawyer. (Long Story)....  :/

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to the mod club 

And hello BD


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm a mod????   Yay! I promise to use my powers for good and only help! Hi again, I'm sorry I keep disappearing but I've been busy with my Mom's lawyer. (Long Story)....  :/
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



no problem 

hi again and again and again


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no problem
> 
> hi again and again and again

Click to collapse



And again, and again, and again......And.........Wait for it...................................AGAIN!!!!!  

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

Guys why dont you check this out?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys why dont you check this out?

Click to collapse



Me dont like


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys why dont you check this out?

Click to collapse



I was expecting to be trolled, But nice


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys why dont you check this out?

Click to collapse



looks good on my netbook xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looks good on my netbook xD

Click to collapse




.... its going to be the mobile version of the forum 

@max: when you have time, make a sub domain http:/forum.maax.us/m (example) and redirect the link i posted before there 

i still have to find a way to redirect when on a mobile device automatically though...


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> .... its going to be the mobile version of the forum
> 
> @max: whn you have time, make a sub domain http:/forum.maax.us/m (example) and redirect the link i posted before there
> 
> i still have to find a way to redirect when on a mobile device automatically though...

Click to collapse



here

http://tinyurl.com/3nv67mq


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3nv67mq

Click to collapse



thanks hus

can you give me a little help here http://detectmobilebrowsers.mobi/  i heard you know php


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3nv67mq

Click to collapse



You are so bad Husam! Funny, but bad!!! 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2011)

lmao Hus  Also ROM dev sections added


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thanks hus
> 
> can you give me a little help here http://detectmobilebrowsers.mobi/  i heard you know php

Click to collapse



oh god, that's too advanced for me, I need to be concentrated to understand it which I'm not now


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh god, that's too advanced for me, I need to be concentrated to understand it which I'm not now

Click to collapse




its ok take your time 

until then , everyone who'd like to go to the mobile view of the forum should visit forum.maax.us/mobile 

*hint: use this page for the mobile redirection


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> its ok take your time
> 
> until then , everyone who'd like to go to the mobile view of the forum should visit forum.maax.us/mobile
> 
> *hint: use this page for the mobile redirection

Click to collapse



Why not just the regular forum work on tapatalk??


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why not just the regular forum work on tapatalk??

Click to collapse



because we said so


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because we said so

Click to collapse



Dont give me that attitude 

It would be cooler if it was on tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dont give me that attitude
> 
> It would be cooler if it was on tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is on tapatalk
when was the last time  you checked??


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dont give me that attitude
> 
> It would be cooler if it was on tapatalk

Click to collapse




are you saying tapatalk is down????


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It is on tapatalk
> when was the last time  you checked??

Click to collapse



never 

it was only a suggestion but i guess your already on top of it


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

The main idea was that the forum would have 3 views
1) normal desktop view
2) mobile vew when on the phone
3) tapatalk

Now become of some strange reason i simply cannot connect to tapatalk, can someone please confirm if tapatalk works?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The main idea was that the forum would have 3 views
> 1) normal desktop view
> 2) mobile vew when on the phone
> 3) tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



works fine for me


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

I haz not bought tapatalk yet...  
In other news... I won a Seldio Converter Case!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2011)

And me





davidrules7778 said:


> works fine for me

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2011)

Congrats  I saw the thread  xD





Babydoll25 said:


> I haz not bought tapatalk yet...
> In other news... I won a Seldio Converter Case!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

I noticed (maybe it's just, me being n00bish) but in the mobile view I cant seem to reply to posts...only read them. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I noticed (maybe it's just, me being n00bish) but in the mobile view I cant seem to reply to posts...only read them.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



works fine for me (from pc though)

did you press that big blue reply button?


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> works fine for me (from pc though)
> 
> did you press that big blue reply button?

Click to collapse



That's, WHAT I MEAN! I didn't see any BIG BLUE reply button! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's, WHAT I MEAN! I didn't see any BIG BLUE reply button!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



 how about


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> how about

Click to collapse



I DON'T HAVE THAT BUTTON!!!! 

Edit: I'm talking about the mobile site not the website 
Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I DON'T HAVE THAT BUTTON!!!!
> 
> Edit: I'm talking about the mobile site not the website
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



You mean you see nothing like these?? :? 
Are your contacts ok? Maybe an eye check 

Seriously now, can you login? Upload some snapshots please 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

Heey everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

Hello dilerious 

Whats up??


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

Hi dd

Also goodnight 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

Lol, hi... bye Dexter.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

And it's gunna be a busy night for my phone. Have to do a nandroid, then restore my phone to stock with my first nandroid, then another backup, then factory reset it, then flash the newest cm7 nightly, then restore everything. All in a attempt to fix a small problem that only my device has gotten it seems. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

lol, whenever i get here at nights it like everyone is  a delirious droid, lets get the hell out of here...


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol, whenever i get here at nights it like everyone is  a delirious droid, lets get the hell out of here...

Click to collapse



Its cause i was "with" my gf. 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2011)

ZOMG rhthe torch death ray just saved my life!

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its cause i was "with" my gf.
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



yeah, sure sure so whats new with you? when i just restored my first nandroid backup i was in shock at how far along my phone has come since then... it it literaly 1000000 times better


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2011)

haha i do that occasionally to remind myself of where i came from (sense) im doin my chem final but slackin off since im home schooled


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> haha i do that occasionally to remind myself of where i came from (sense) im doin my chem final but slackin off since im home schooled

Click to collapse



Sense was senseless and haha, good job. Do your parents mark you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sense was senseless and haha, good job. Do your parents mark you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



A teacher from school does. Its only temporary, health issue. :|

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> A teacher from school does. Its only temporary, health issue. :|
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I seen your post about a week ago. It sucks man, but life goes on I'm soo ****ing tired, but I'm waiting for my battery to die so I can calibrate it.lol. and I love how my keyboard app comes with swear words pre programed into the dictionary.lmao 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I seen your post about a week ago. It sucks man, but life goes on I'm soo ****ing tired, but I'm waiting for my battery to die so I can calibrate it.lol. and I love how my keyboard app comes with swear words pre programed into the dictionary.lmao
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yeah i just did the battery calibration, you know theres an app for that?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yeah i just did the battery calibration, you know theres an app for that?

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah. That's all I use. There are actually two apps. One wants you to calibrate it at 100% and one want you to at 1%, a little more tricky, but it works better I think. Anyways, it's dead now, so it's bed time. Goodnight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah. That's all I use. There are actually two apps. One wants you to calibrate it at 100% and one want you to at 1%, a little more tricky, but it works better I think. Anyways, it's dead now, so it's bed time. Goodnight
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



night. luck with your G2


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

Good mornin'!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

Happy geekday!!!  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1095375 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## obsidianchao (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> one question first: Do you still 'looooove' twitch?

Click to collapse



I'm a bit late... but hell yes I still looooooove Twitch~

(Read: no)


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

'Afternoon yo,
I pressed the submit to portal button by mistake for this thread


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon yo,
> I pressed the submit to portal button by mistake for this thread

Click to collapse



Hi husam  
what does that do? i must have pressed it too a couple of times or so


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi husam
> what does that do? i must have pressed it too a couple of times or so

Click to collapse



I think it submits a request for this thread to become on the portal


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think it submits a request for this thread to become on the portal

Click to collapse



i see... we are going to be famous once again!!

did you check the group i created? youre invited....?

*edit: actually you can all come in... its the mafia group  
@hus: why dont you put a link on the op?


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> i see... we are going to be famous once again!!
> 
> did you check the group i created? youre invited....

Click to collapse



yeah, I accepted the invite


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, I accepted the invite

Click to collapse



Nice

how are you doing? still blind?


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice
> 
> how are you doing? still blind?

Click to collapse



yeah..
I don't have money to buy new glasses, and I slept at some friends' house


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

psst husam you will like this:












 now raise my thanks count to 69


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> psst husam you will like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL 

mind if I put that on fb?


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL
> 
> mind if I put that on fb?

Click to collapse



not at all  .... its not mine
 in fact i just stole it from someone through google

but what i said about the thanks count i meant it


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> not at all  .... its not mine
> in fact i just stole it from someone through google
> 
> but what i said about the thanks count i meant it

Click to collapse



that's why I'm giving you thanks

should I call husam667


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's why I'm giving you thanks
> 
> should I call husam667

Click to collapse



you have summoned him?? is he >10 ?

also check on maxs forum..... another useful thread is up XD


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> you have summoned him?? is he >10 ?
> 
> also check on maxs forum..... another useful thread is up XD

Click to collapse



not sure if he's >10 but not yet summoned him


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

Goodmorning people's what's new? What do you think the lesser of two evils is, not having these working on your phone: flash(not paid, but need it for a paid tvshow streamer), power amp(paid), anim-mod(paid), two transparent Facebooks(paid), ashfalt(paid...and spelled wrong...I'm tired,lol) and spectral souls(paid and worth like 10$ )
Or not having GPS, and having your phone run about 3/4 speed it was. 
Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

Hi all.  Did you see the "you're not mods" thread? I gotz mad and told him too leave. 
No GPS definitely. But your needs may be different than mine....(I haz a Sparky to drive me places  )
Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all.  Did you see the "you're not mods" thread? I gotz mad and told him too leave.
> No GPS definitely. But your needs may be different than mine....(I haz a Sparky to drive me places  )
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Hey bd, lol, didn't follow that, you would want GPS/smooth phone or all app to work? And yuh, seen that aholes thread, you did good how has the head been lately?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey bd, lol, didn't follow that, you would want GPS/smooth phone or all app to work? And yuh, seen that aholes thread, you did good how has the head been lately?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I don't NEED GPS. I haz a Sparky! 
And as for other apps, yeah, those NEED TO WORK! I've been getting migraines again, as usual.... *Sigh*
On another note, I haz new kernalz (netarchy 1.3.3 CFS) AND ice cream //random  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yay!!

10 birds on a perch 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

You guys...too easily excited  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You guys...too easily excited
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



LOL

New toys for me


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You guys...too easily excited
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

Hey BD  I'm supposed to be doing my report but..... 

I'm kinda lost on it anyways 

@Dave, yeah but still  no excuses! Drug dealers can't act giggly and girly haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

Hey BD you want to hear something interesting the wall mount i ordered is coming from jersey


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey BD  I'm supposed to be doing my report but.....
> 
> I'm kinda lost on it anyways
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u said u didnt need me so i stop selling drugs i just smoke hookah now


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u said u didnt need me so i stop selling drugs i just smoke hookah now

Click to collapse



Stop being passive aggressive and do your job haha 

No job, no hookah. I'll have husam take your hookah haha You'll be grounded till you continue your intended duties you want so badly 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Stop being passive aggressive and do your job haha
> 
> No job, no hookah. I'll have husam take your hookah haha You'll be grounded till you continue your intended duties you want so badly
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



fine he can take my hookah its time for an upgrade even tho i just bought a bad ass one like a few months back  

This is my hookah:


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> fine he can take my hookah its time for an upgrade even tho i just bought a bad ass one like a few months back
> 
> This is my hookah:

Click to collapse



You lose all hookah privileges haha Duh, you think I didn't think of you buying a new one?! I am a mother f*cking banana! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You lose all hookah privileges haha Duh, you think I didn't think of you buying a new one?! I am a mother f*cking banana!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You think u can stop the hookah king from buying or using a hookah??

You got it all wrong


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

> I am a mother f*cking banana!

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey BD you want to hear something interesting the wall mount i ordered is coming from jersey

Click to collapse



Yeah, alot of Amazon and eBay sellers are from Jersey...  


Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

Hey how's it going @bbd, sorry to hear your getting the migraines again @twitch, lol, your never gunna get that paper done tonight, once you stray away from something like that, there's no hope

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey how's it going @bbd, sorry to hear your getting the migraines again @twitch, lol, your never gunna get that report done tonight, once you stray away from something like that, there's no hope
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse





Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey how's it going @bbd, sorry to hear your getting the migraines again @twitch, lol, your never gunna get that paper done tonight, once you stray away from something like that, there's no hope
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hey DD  

Unfortunately I think you may be right  I may have to pull another all-nighter  

I'm REALLY not in the mood for that.


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys

Click to collapse



Husam!!!! Hi.  

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

Hey hus

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

And like that, the fabled Husam was gone...


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

I was just back from the movies it was 1:35AM when the movie ended, now it's 3:13

good night guys


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was just back from the movies it was 1:35AM when the movie ended, now it's 3:13
> 
> good night guys

Click to collapse



Goodnight  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was just back from the movies it was 1:35AM when the movie ended, now it's 3:13
> 
> good night guys

Click to collapse



Lol, yup, that's kinda late. Night

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

Hi guys

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



Hi Watt. How goes it?? 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Watt. How goes it??
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Needin a laptop cooler. :-( you?

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Needin a laptop cooler. :-( you?
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



I haz new kernels!! (IntersectRaven's fer mai N1..I was using Netarchy's latest on my NS but I reverted back  touchscreen issues)
Other than that, waitin fer Sparky...like usual....

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz new kernels!! (IntersectRaven's fer mai N1..I was using Netarchy's latest on my NS but I reverted back  touchscreen issues)
> Other than that, waitin fer Sparky...like usual....
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



I haz no issues. Everything works. ;-) now my laptop just needs to NOT be 64 degrees celsius. 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Hey Watt 

I may not respond for a bit but I wanted to say two things:

1. Hi! 

2. I told you that you needed a cooling system for you laptop 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Watt
> 
> I may not respond for a bit but I wanted to say two things:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ITS NOT EVEN OVERCLOCKED!111!!!! 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> IRLTS NOT EVEN OVERCLOCKED!111!!!!
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



IRLTS? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> IRLTS?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I type fast, make a lotta mistakes

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I type fast, make a lotta mistakes
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



Well, fail on your typing and fail on your super crispy balls that are being cooked by your super hot laptop. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well, fail on your typing and fail on your super crispy balls that are being cooked by your super hot laptop.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Its on a desk, sittin high on pokemon cards. :-D 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

:-D  View attachment 607432

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

ECHO ECHo ECho Echo echo......


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ECHO ECHo ECho Echo echo......

Click to collapse



ESSAY ESSAy ESSay ESsay Essay essay.........

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

like how i did that? on cm7 now XD i like it so far.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

Ugg, soo tired. Goodnights people's

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugg, soo tired. Goodnights people's
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



night bud


10 BLEEPING CHAR!


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

Morning guys!
Anyone know.where I can find cheap lcd inverters?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Nope I have no clue.  But it's always helpful to try amazon.com or google shop.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Maxey! Hey!  What's up?! 

@Dexter if you really need lcd inverters you could always go rob someone else's laptop 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxey! Hey!  What's up?!
> 
> @Dexter if you really need lcd inverters you could always go rob someone else's laptop
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey! already done that , but it didnt fit...
you see its an old clevo laptop(2004 model) and i cant find the same anywhere...
i  have found repacements online but they cost around £45-50 which i dont have at the moment

i guess ill try doing it the old way.... soldering XD
@max: morning


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

Hey goodmorning this is one sexy laptop it's a little pricey tho.lol http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666342303

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxey! Hey!  What's up?!
> 
> @Dexter if you really need lcd inverters you could always go rob someone else's laptop
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Heeeyy  You know my fail state inside of a PC, I just tidyed it... Wow  I was only meant to be moving a fan from the top to my rad \ I'll post pics later but I'm amazed from a Non-modular PSU in an matx case 

edit: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=19229311&postcount=20


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeyy  You know my fail state inside of a PC, I just tidyed it... Wow  I was only meant to be moving a fan from the top to my rad \ I'll post pics later but I'm amazed from a Non-modular PSU in an matx case
> 
> edit: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=19229311&postcount=20

Click to collapse



Nice work max 

Jealous of your tower  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice work max
> 
> Jealous of your tower
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Hahaha, Thanks Dex


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

Hello and Good Morning 

Anyone On here???




On another note :


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My Tracking For My Wireless Tv Connect Says 8 PM as i wont be at work at 8!!! 









and my tracking for my tv wall mount says its still in NJ  and wont come til Next Wed


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

Haha Unlucky... I gt 2 parcels today... They weren't supposed to be here until saturday though


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Unlucky... I gt 2 parcels today... They weren't supposed to be here until saturday though

Click to collapse



Bastard!!  

What did u get???


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bastard!!
> 
> What did u get???

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Some BB guns for the Lulz


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

hey david! sorry for that... unlucky indeed 
@max: you were inpatient huh? 

im bored trying to get my laptop to work.......
and i was thinking of a cr 48,but google stopped shipping them
should i get one from e-bay ?
id like to boot mac os x on that baby


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

@Max Nice some BB GUNS!!!

@ Dexter

What OS do u run now? That your trying to fix?


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Max Nice some BB GUNS!!!
> 
> @ Dexter
> 
> What OS do u run now? That your trying to fix?

Click to collapse



currently windows xp&linux mint dual boot.... on a crappy clevo t210c 2004 model with 1.7mhz pentium m and 512 ram lol

but i have hardware issues: no screen as my  lcd inverter died..


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

I have summer school! D: 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have summer school! D:
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



sux 

Hello watt!!


----------



## idavid_ (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have summer school! D:
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/

Click to collapse



lol i thought that link was going to take me to a page like nyan cat where it just says nooooooooooooooooo forever lol

BTW Hello David


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/

Click to collapse



LOL!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

did you see this?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> did you see this?

Click to collapse



i saw it and keep wanting to watch it again and again its hilarious!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

Stupid incompetent unhelping american teachers. Kill em all. :-D 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

Hey do u think i should upgrade my SLACKER RADIO PLUS to 

Premium 

Check it out it allows you to make stations of just one artist and listen to songs on demand 

https://store.slacker.com/store/Subscriptions.do?source=site-header


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey do u think i should upgrade my SLACKER RADIO PLUS to
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just get pandora? 

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> did you see this?

Click to collapse



Thats awesome

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

ey guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just get pandora?
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



no pandora is not as customizable and doesnt have the feutures slacker has.

BTW i got it


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no pandora is not as customizable and doesnt have the feutures slacker has.
> 
> BTW i got it

Click to collapse



Pandora is customizable.  

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ey guys

Click to collapse



Ello mate

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeey again


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

Aaalo!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pandora is customizable.
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



not like slacker


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

Hey husam 

im at it again i just upgraded my slacker radio 

Me and my spending


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey husam
> 
> im at it again i just upgraded my slacker radio
> 
> Me and my spending

Click to collapse



lol 

10shiz


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pandora is customizable.
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



Not like Slacker. Slacker has maaaany more options and haz comedy and news. Pandora blows. Also with the plus or premium subscription you don't get any commercials and unlimited skips. Another thing Slacker DOESN'T lie about tracking you...unlike Pandora...

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

> did you see this?

Click to collapse



Haha, that is awesome

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not like Slacker. Slacker has maaaany more options and haz comedy and news. Pandora blows. Also with the plus or premium subscription you don't get any commercials and unlimited skips. Another thing Slacker DOESN'T lie about tracking you...unlike Pandora...
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



I have unlimited skips and am not part of pandora one.  

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not like Slacker. Slacker has maaaany more options and haz comedy and news. Pandora blows. Also with the plus or premium subscription you don't get any commercials and unlimited skips. Another thing Slacker DOESN'T lie about tracking you...unlike Pandora...
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



^This^

Slacker kicks ass and now i actually might uninstall pandora and grooveshark from my phone as slacker does both and more in one


----------



## JimJam707 (May 26, 2011)

Hello people.
I should post here more :/


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hello people.
> I should post here more :/

Click to collapse



Howdy 

Hows it going?


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hello people.
> I should post here more :/

Click to collapse



We already been done established this.

But hello 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We already been done established this.
> 
> But hello
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hello banana


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

Hey  Twitch go a couple pages back and see my PC!  I cleaned up those wires


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We already been done established this.
> 
> But hello
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey devvy


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey devvy

Click to collapse



Hey Husam 

@Maxey! Yeah I'll be looking at that some other time.  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam
> 
> @Maxey! Yeah I'll be looking at that some other time.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Okay 


Also... How is everyone?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

LOOK AT THE LATEST TRACKING!!!!  
Something doesnt look right here notice my red circles...


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

I'm pretty good, I'm getting all clean looking for prom tomorrow.  I got my huge important essay done too 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOOK AT THE LATEST TRACKING!!!!
> Something doesnt look right here notice my red circles...

Click to collapse



so? what's wrong?

@max: I'm fine


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so? what's wrong?
> 
> @max: I'm fine

Click to collapse



unless thats the last facility and they are going to drive and deliver from phoenix all the way then its the wrong city. lol

I assume they are driving from phoenix to tucson as there probaly isnt a checkin facility in tucson..


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> unless thats the last facility and they are going to drive and deliver from phoenix all the way then its the wrong city. lol
> 
> I assume they are driving from phoenix to tucson as there probaly isnt a checkin facility in tucson..

Click to collapse



should I look at the US map?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> should I look at the US map?

Click to collapse



if u want


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We already been done established this.
> 
> But hello
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Twitch, what's up?
I'm having the same overheating issues as you.... :/

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

Look!!!! It came before work ended!!!  Yay!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

What rom are you sporting BD? Is it 2.3.3 or 2.3.4?

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What rom are you sporting BD? Is it 2.3.3 or 2.3.4?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Nscollab is a 2.3.3 ROM based on cyanogenmod7. I'm also running Netarchy's latest bfs build 1.2.4  for 2.3.3 based ROMs (universal)

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

Hi

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi
> 
> Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest

Click to collapse



Hi urself! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## T.C.P (May 26, 2011)

i like pie


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

Hi watt

@bd: do you ever check your pms?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i like pie

Click to collapse



troll post!!!  

lol jk


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i like pie

Click to collapse



Hey Erick, what's going on? 

@BD, yeah it's probably the kernel that's the issue then.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Erick, what's going on?
> 
> @BD, yeah it's probably the kernel that's the issue then.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What kernalz r u using?  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What kernalz r u using?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



None yo bidnezz. Hi erick

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> None yo bidnezz. Hi erick
> 
> Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest

Click to collapse



I wasn't asking you... YOU person with a ATHF avatar!  (jk) 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## T.C.P (May 26, 2011)

sup guys!!!! and gal, i finally has a android phone again  i felt like i was in hell using a stupid iphone for a long time


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i like pie

Click to collapse



ERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK



How have you been?


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sup guys!!!! and gal, i finally has a android phone again  i felt like i was in hell using a stupid iphone for a long time

Click to collapse



Well isn't that just awesome news!
(jk, don't mind me, I don't feel so good.... :/ )
Hi erick! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## T.C.P (May 26, 2011)

HUSAM!!!!!!!!!  and its ok babydoll , im glad i can has my gingerbread again


----------



## T.C.P (May 26, 2011)

@ husam, ive been not happy, i had to deal with ios for a month  and how has everyone been?


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sup guys!!!! and gal, i finally has a android phone again  i felt like i was in hell using a stupid iphone for a long time

Click to collapse



What phone do you have now?  

Welcome back, you missed a lot. 

@Babydoll, I am using netrarchy's 1.3.4 cfs kernel. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> HUSAM!!!!!!!!!  and its ok babydoll , im glad i can has my gingerbread again

Click to collapse



I tried summoning you like a million times, almost banned for long posts xD but it didn't work


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> @ husam, ive been not happy, i had to deal with ios for a month  and how has everyone been?

Click to collapse



so u are the famous erick that husum is obessed with... 

Nice to meet you


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What phone do you have now?
> 
> Welcome back, you missed a lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, we haz kernel issues... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, we haz kernel issues...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Eh, not really an issue  We can cooks steak with our phones! Yes! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I tried summoning you like a million times, almost banned for long posts xD but it didn't work

Click to collapse



I can confirm that... He made a 2 pages thread full of the word "erick"
.  Nice to meet the one husam is obsessed with 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I can confirm that... He made a 2 pages thread full of the word "erick"
> .  Nice to meet the one husam is obsessed with
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Isn't it creepy? XD

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Eh, not really an issue  We can cooks steak with our phones! Yes!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



True!  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> True!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Excited am I, I am heading to prom tomorrow 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Excited am I, I am heading to prom tomorrow
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Have fun  

..... Back in a flash....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Isn't it creepy? XD
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



only when you don't have to (you know )

enjoy the prom


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Excited am I, I am heading to prom tomorrow
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Don't ferget!! PROM PIX!!! we want pikturs!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Who wants prom pictures? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who wants pictures?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



are they from xxxda-developers?


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who wants pictures?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Me! And Pipsqueak!  and everybody... Who doesn't like pictures?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

Correction.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are they from xxxda-developers?

Click to collapse



NO! DON'T BE BAD!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> NO! DON'T BE BAD!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



OK fine


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OK fine

Click to collapse



  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

I has no kernal problems. :b welcome back erick! What you haz?

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

So this is the legendary Erick is it. Hello all. And eric

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I has no kernal problems. :b welcome back erick! What you haz?
> 
> Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest

Click to collapse



Cuz u don't haz a NS running Netarchy's newest kernel 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz u don't haz a NS running Netarchy's newest kernel
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Exactly! That's why I love my desire and snq's kernels.... This guy is s god on kernel hacking
The only thing I want now is a usb host kernel.... nobody make these
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

I have invisibleks newest with noo problems

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

Netarchy has a STABLE kernel and a test version... Twitch and I are running the newest test version. (although he is running a cfs build and I'm running the bfs one   ) Netarchy's stable build ARE ROCK SOLID! But I like being a guinea pig 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

look at the first page, pips is in with a really special position


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look at the first page, pips is in with a really special position

Click to collapse



You are very very bad!
 
She doesn't think it's funny.

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are very very bad!
> 
> She doesn't think it's funny.
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



it's always funny when it's not about you


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's always funny when it's not about you

Click to collapse



Sometimes...yes
This time........no 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

I just nyaned for 8 hours 

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just nyaned for 8 hours
> 
> Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest

Click to collapse



Woohoaaaaa


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look at the first page, pips is in with a really special position

Click to collapse



ahahaha, good one hus


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Woohoaaaaa

Click to collapse



I just left it on my computer. 

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just left it on my computer.
> 
> Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest

Click to collapse



just what everyone does


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just what everyone does

Click to collapse









For you, enjoy?  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> For you, enjoy?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



not sure


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure

Click to collapse



Why not? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

Back

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why not?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



because I don't know if it's a good or a bad thing


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because I don't know if it's a good or a bad thing

Click to collapse



Yeah it is a good thing, you can use it for the trolls. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah it is a good thing, you can use it for the trolls.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



well then I'll enjoy it 

did you see pipsqueaks' rank?


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well then I'll enjoy it
> 
> did you see pipsqueaks' rank?

Click to collapse



Yeah babydoll is going to kill you haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah babydoll is going to kill you haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i don't think she would
she'll send a "xxx toy" to kill me xD


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

what rom should i flash now? my phone hasnt enjoyed its time on CM7.


----------



## T.C.P (May 27, 2011)

@ twitch, what have i missed? and a nexus s off craigslist  120, the dude thought the screen was broken, but when i turned it on it worked  an also yes i am the one husam is obssed with  nice to meet u guys too, i c we have grown


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> @ twitch, what have i missed? and a nexus s off craigslist  120, the dude thought the screen was broken, but when i turned it on it worked  an also yes i am the one husam is obssed with  nice to meet u guys too, i c we have grown

Click to collapse



yes we have grown


----------



## T.C.P (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who wants prom pictures?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i want prom pics, txt them to me so i can get them first


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

night all.


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

Morning.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

Goodmorning... well kind of good, kind of bad:/

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning... well kind of good, kind of bad:/
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



hey DD what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

My brother is getting married today, which is good I cant be there for it, which is not good

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> My brother is getting married today, which is good I cant be there for it, which is not good
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Congrats and WTF!?

is it work or borders?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Congrats and WTF!?
> 
> is it work or borders?

Click to collapse



Borders, he is in Peru right now, and I couldn't afford to fly right now He has a baby on the way too, I'm gunna be a uncle

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Borders, he is in Peru right now, and I couldn't afford to fly right now He has a baby on the way too, I'm gunna be a uncle
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



unlucky for you 

and congrats 
you're getting old man


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> unlucky for you
> 
> and congrats
> you're getting old man

Click to collapse



Lol, how so? I'm only 22

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, how so? I'm only 22
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



you're an uncle


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're an uncle

Click to collapse



Haha, that doesn't make someone old, my ex was a aunt at 11

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

@ dex, max
I figured out the mobile redirection code, it was stupider than I thought


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i don't think she would
> she'll send a "xxx toy" to kill me xD

Click to collapse



No. I'm gonna kill you. Twitch was right. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I'm gonna kill you. Twitch was right.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Isn't that a little harsh"kill"? I'm sure it was all in good fun bbd

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

Im gonna be on vacation for awhile guys. No cell service. Ill be back.  

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I'm gonna kill you. Twitch was right.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



she's not in there anymore xD


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're an uncle

Click to collapse



I was an uncle when i was 7. 

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I was an uncle when i was 7.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



I like your sig and wow, I guess hus is gunna think your old toojks 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

lol, ill be off for now, cya laterz


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

Aight, bye hus

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

there is another uses named Sakai on these forums. Imposter!

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I like your sig and wow, I guess hus is gunna think your old toojks
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Im 17.  

Fcuk apple


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, ill be off for now, cya laterz

Click to collapse



Ok. I won't "kill" you anymore. However, IF Pipsqueak gets a position ... It has to be something decent... K?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I won't "kill" you anymore. However, IF Pipsqueak gets a position ... It has to be something decent... K?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



hopefully


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll, inside your efs folder there is no nv_data.bin in yours, what's up with that? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2011)

Hello anyone on 

Hey Husam 

on another note: 
I am very satisfied with my hp wireless tv connect

it works so awesome i had my xbox in a different room and i connected it to it and play halo in a different room then the xbox 

Plus having the full computer and internet on my 46 inch led tv is amazing and in hdmi


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello anyone on
> 
> Hey Husam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



congrats


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats

Click to collapse



thanks as you can see i added a thanks to you


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> thanks as you can see i added a thanks to you

Click to collapse



thx for your thx, i added one to you too


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

So I wrecked my truck a half a year ago and it's gunna cost 1500 to get it fixed up  


Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So I wrecked my truck a half a year ago and it's gunna cost 1500 to get it fixed up  View attachment 609089
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



ouch !!!  Aorry to hear that 

Hellow BTW 

Im about to flash the latest bonsai rom that jsut came out today. My first flash in like 2 months


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ouch !!!  Aorry to hear that
> 
> Hellow BTW
> 
> Im about to flash the latest bonsai rom that jsut came out today. My first flash in like 2 months

Click to collapse



Hey, yup, it's not even worth that.lol. What phone and rom you running now? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey, yup, it's not even worth that.lol. What phone and rom you running now?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



EPIC 4g, Bonsai Rom, its all in my sig unless your on tapatalk

Its flashing now..


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

I'm almost always using the xda app. It's much easier than the website I find

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So I wrecked my truck a half a year ago and it's gunna cost 1500 to get it fixed up  View attachment 609089
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Ill take it for 1499$ 

Fcuk apple


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm almost always using the xda app. It's much easier than the website I find
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I agree. I found a patch of 1x. Lets see how long it lasts

Fcuk apple


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Babydoll, inside your efs folder there is no nv_data.bin in yours, what's up with that?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean Im prettysure I that file lemme check again...
Edit: I'll have to check in a few as my nexus s battery is dead as a doornail. But I'll check it and resend it...
Second edit: I haz a copy on mai computer and I haz a nv.data.bin AND a nv.data.bak in dat folder and I DID NOT EDIT IT before I emailed it to you......  
Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 27, 2011)

'Evening


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Evening

Click to collapse



Phone still broked?

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill take it for 1499$
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Lol, but then I need to buy another truck, I doubt I could get something like that but newer for under 15k

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Evening

Click to collapse



Afternoon'

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, but then I need to buy another truck, I doubt I could get something like that but newer for under 15k
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Ill let you borrow my 94 explorer. Needs nothing, 185k miles (convert to km's you crazy canauk)

Fcuk apple


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Phone still broked?
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Yeah


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

297.72864k Km, there you go, done in my head, I swear and you got your license yet? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah

Click to collapse



Alcohol is bad youngin.

Fcuk apple


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

Droid x 2 is a joke. Still on froyo? Really motorola!?!?!? I hope the ly burn in hell and get they're willys chopped off by satan

Fcuk apple


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 297.72864k Km, there you go, done in my head, I swear and you got your license yet?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Permit. I hate drivers tests.

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Permit. I hate drivers tests.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Yeah, the system is a compete bullshit moneygrab. It goes 100$ please, 100 more $ please and then again 100 more $ please. And if they fail you on the second one(like they did for me and about 60 of males) that's another 50$.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, the system is a compete bullshit moneygrab. It goes 100$ please, 100 more $ please and then again 100 more $ please. And if they fail you on the second one(like they did for me and about 60 of males) that's another 50$.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



My buddy failed 3 tines. 75 usd each test. Turns out his turn signals were defective (blown fuse)

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My buddy failed 3 tines. 75 usd each test. Turns out his turn signals were defective (blown fuse)
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Ahaha, that sucks. Wouldn't have happened in Canada tho, the testers walk around the car and make sure everything works

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

'Dawn


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 28, 2011)

Your up early hus

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 28, 2011)

Morning guys! 
@Hus: by that time I went to bed 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning, its quiet here today

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (May 28, 2011)

Morning guys and lady  off to work I go


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 28, 2011)

Goodmorning people's. It's foggy here todayy

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

dammit I just woke up and it's almost evening  

anyway dex, I figured out the redirection code, it's easy and can be done by anyone who knows a few about programming


----------



## twitch351 (May 28, 2011)

That night was awesome  Hey everyone.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 28, 2011)

Afternoon everybody. Verizons signal has yet to fail me. :-D 

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That night was awesome  Hey everyone.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



no crying?  

hey, watt


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 28, 2011)

Hey  How'd your prom go twitch? My bro's is in a few weeks


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That night was awesome  Hey everyone.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch! How was prom? Where's my pikturs?!?! 
Husam, Hi and are you done being mean to Pipsqueak? 
Edit: (damn back button) HI ALL! 
Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Twitch! How was prom? Where's my pikturs?!?!
> Husam, Hi and are you done being mean to Pipsqueak?
> Edit: (damn back button) HI ALL!
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



I guess so 
hi btw 

@max, you there?


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess so
> hi btw
> 
> @max, you there?

Click to collapse



Hi Husam. When is your next gig and Where is the Youtube videos???? 

Another gem from Drunk Sparky's repertoire... I like chicken, you can eat chicken at the bar, you can have chicken in the car, you can eat it in the park, you can have it after dark and you can share it with a shark.


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam. When is your next gig and Where is the Youtube videos????
> 
> Another gem from Drunk Sparky's repertoire... I like chicken, you can eat chicken at the bar, you can have chicken in the car, you can eat it in the park, you can have it after dark and you can share it with a shark.

Click to collapse



not sure about the next gig

videos, with an a$$hole, looks like they will never be uploaded


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure about the next gig
> 
> videos, with an a$$hole, looks like they will never be uploaded

Click to collapse



I wanna see da videos.... NOW! 

Another gem from Drunk Sparky's repertoire... I like chicken, you can eat chicken at the bar, you can have chicken in the car, you can eat it in the park, you can have it after dark and you can share it with a shark.


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wanna see da videos.... NOW!
> 
> Another gem from Drunk Sparky's repertoire... I like chicken, you can eat chicken at the bar, you can have chicken in the car, you can eat it in the park, you can have it after dark and you can share it with a shark.

Click to collapse



that's what we tell them, he gets angry every time we ask


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's what we tell them, he gets angry every time we ask

Click to collapse



Wanna borrow mai brick!?!?  

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wanna borrow mai brick!?!?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



not sure if it has the same effect on him


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure if it has the same effect on him

Click to collapse



Let's protest! We will make signs and chant "Give us the videos now! ".  Whaddya think? 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Let's protest! We will make signs and chant "Give us the videos now! ".  Whaddya think?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



lol, not sure 
I'll stick with spamming his wall


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, not sure
> I'll stick with spamming his wall

Click to collapse



Want help?  

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Want help?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



no harm in try 

I'll send his FB as a message to your FB


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no harm in try
> 
> I'll send his FB as a message to your FB

Click to collapse



Okay what should I say? Give the videos to Dash???. 
Let me know I will post something I'll check facebook in about an hour I'm waiting for my cr-48 to charge. 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay what should I say? Give the videos to Dash???.
> Let me know I will post something I'll check facebook in about an hour I'm waiting for my cr-48 to charge.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



just tell him to upload the vids in an way you like, no need to tell him my name or anything


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just tell him to upload the vids in an way you like, no need to tell him my name or anything

Click to collapse



What was the name of the concert or the venue it took place at. I will say please upload the videos from the concert at xxxxxxxx place (inserting of course the name of the actual place) 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What was the name of the concert or the venue it took place at. I will say please upload the videos from the concert at xxxxxxxx place (inserting of course the name of the actual place)
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Black Iris Festival


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Black Iris Festival

Click to collapse



Okay sorry for the hold up I am having issues with my mom and the hospital she is in. I probably won't be able to do this until tomorrow morning. I don't have my computer and Facebook Mobile makes me want to stick a fork in my eye. 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay sorry for the hold up I am having issues with my mom and the hospital she is in. I probably won't be able to do this until tomorrow morning. I don't have my computer and Facebook Mobile makes me want to stick a fork in my eye.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



O noes is your mom OK

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2011)

My first time using a moto xoom, i hated it.....

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

My favorite prom picture.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Pictures posted, now stfu haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> O noes is your mom OK
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



She has cancer of the breast and colon. She has already had surgery but needs to continue with chemo and some other treatments. However, my mom can be very very difficult at times ( most times ) and she has been complaining about the nurses treatment of her.I unfortunately (while taking everything she says with a grain of salt) err on the side of caution. Sparky and I are trying to get her moved and I'll pay for private nursing for her.... So that's what's going on... the hospital isn't being very cooperative and neither is she to be honest.

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pictures posted, now stfu haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Really nice pics.  They all look really good. Thanks for sharing with us. 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah prom was definitely awesome  Which one did you like? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah prom was definitely awesome  Which one did you like?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I liked the one where you guys are lined up and doing that walk move (the one you said was ur fav, I can see why  )
I also liked the one with the girls lined up together with the garter belts. All of you looked so nice dressed up.  it cheered me up. Thanks.
Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I liked the one where you guys are lined up and doing that walk move (the one you said was ur fav, I can see why  )
> I also liked the one with the girls lined up together with the garter belts. All of you looked so nice dressed up.  it cheered me up. Thanks.
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Why were you upset? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why were you upset?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Read my post five posts or so above this one...short story:my mom is in the hospital ( again) and complaining about the nurses so I need to move her and get private nurses for her that I can monitor much more closely... 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Read my post five posts or so above this one...short story:my mom is in the hospital ( again) and complaining about the nurses so I need to move her and get private nurses for her that I can monitor much more closely...
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear. I hope everything works out for you. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm sorry to hear. I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Thanks. I appreciate the sentiment. 


Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the sentiment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



But of course  It's not easy having a loved one in the hospital.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Guys, I'm getting a G2.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys, I'm getting a G2.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Are you getting rid of ur NS?  

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you getting rid of ur NS?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Yeah, it has imei problems. So to be safe I'm getting a new phone.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah, it has imei problems. So to be safe I'm getting a new phone from some fool on craigslist.  Gotta love the uneducated.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Do you need another copy of my efs folder. I downloaded a program called galaxy unlocker n just to make another copy of the efs) you flashed that nexus sense 0.3 didn't you I'll email you this copy and see if it helps. 
Edit: I just sent you a different copy of my efs folder. Try this one
Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you need another copy of my efs folder. I downloaded a program called galaxy unlocker n just to make another copy of the efs) you flashed that nexus sense 0.3 didn't you I'll email you this copy and see if it helps.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



It won't. It's already been established that replacing it with someone else's efs folder won't fix it. :/

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It won't. It's already been established that replacing it with someone else's efs folder won't fix it. :/
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



That blows. Don't you have ur box? I read that post and made a copy and then I wrote my IMEI number down by dialing #06#* or something like that. Can't you call Samsung. I also read they have some kind of restore tool.

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That blows. Don't you have ur box? I read that post and made a copy and then I wrote my IMEI number down by dialing #06#* or something like that. Can't you call Samsung. I also read they have some kind of restore tool.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



I do have my original imei number on the box but I don't know how to fix it. 

Plus the samsung thing is just too much, I need a phone at all times haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do have my original imei number on the box but I don't know how to fix it.
> 
> Plus the samsung thing is just too much, I need a phone at all times haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean? Can't you just download the restore tool from their website? Going back to a G2 is gonna suck after the awesomeness that is the NS (IN MY OPINION, NO FLAMING PLEASE)

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2011)

'Dawn 

It's like 5am here and sun hasn't come out yet 
How are you guys?
@ twitch: nice prom pics 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya mean? Can't you just download the restore tool from their website? Going back to a G2 is gonna suck after the awesomeness that is the NS (IN MY OPINION, NO FLAMING PLEASE)
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Send me a link to the restore tool? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 'Dawn
> 
> It's like 5am here and sun hasn't come out yet
> How are you guys?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm taking a crap haha Thanks, which one did you like? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Send me a link to the restore tool?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ok lemme look it up I know it was mentioned in the "back up your efs folder thread. I'll email it too you. Sorry for the late response, I gotz angry (real) bird issues...

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## obsidianchao (May 29, 2011)

Twitch, your date was kinda hot.

Also, dig the hair, bro. You're totally rockin' that ****. Just got mine cut down... lost like an inch and a half, but I totally look amazing now. Despite not being photogenic.


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Twitch, your date was kinda hot.
> 
> Also, dig the hair, bro. You're totally rockin' that ****. Just got mine cut down... lost like an inch and a half, but I totally look amazing now. Despite not being photogenic.

Click to collapse



Of course she was haha She's my girlfriend 

Thanks, I don't really think I'm all that photogenic either so that makes me glad to know I didn't look like a total fool. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Send me a link to the restore tool?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's called the Samsung REFLASH tool. Goto either the thread with the READ THIS BEFORE FLASHING CUSTOM ROMs, someone in their linked to a thread with it. (note, the guy who posted had a NS 4G) or goto                                                 www.forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f453/samsung-2g-tool-3-4-0036-update-only-1-phone-added-hot-first-world-972518/
Edit: it's called samsung tool 3.4.0036 
Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's called the Samsung REFLASH tool. Goto either the thread with the READ THIS BEFORE FLASHING CUSTOM ROMs, someone in their linked to a thread with it. (note, the guy who posted had a NS 4G) or goto                                                 www.forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f453/s...te-only-1-phone-added-hot-first-world-972518/
> Edit: it's called samsung tool 3.4.0036 (sorry stupid auto correct)
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Trying to make it a clickable link, sorry for the empty post.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## T.C.P (May 29, 2011)

dev got laid


----------



## T.C.P (May 29, 2011)

dev and bd25 you guys should sleep its 12 45... wtf???


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> dev got laid

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it  Hehe 

Nice paint skills haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 29, 2011)

XDXD Lmao TCP!  Nice sig hahahah 

edit: Hey 

edit: New sig


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD Lmao TCP!  Nice sig hahahah
> 
> edit: Hey
> 
> edit: New sig

Click to collapse



WTF is that thing?!


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WTF is that thing?!

Click to collapse



Morning again 

I think that is a failed watermelon? Or a supersized grape?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning again
> 
> I think that is a failed watermelon? Or a supersized grape??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Morning  Check out my prom photos?


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning  Check out my prom photos?

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are great! (I know how you look like now, so be afraid  )


(Thinking....)
(Should I let him know his girlfriend is pretty?)
(Nah...)


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah, they are great! (I know how you look like now, so be afraid  )
> 
> 
> (Thinking....)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm pretty short haha And trust me, if I was afraid of people knowing how I looked I wouldn't post them 

And everyone comments on how good my girlfriend looks, I'm starting to think she looks better than me


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> WTF is that thing?!

Click to collapse



A badly drawn lime xD

http://www.sub-lime.co.uk/images/lime.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty short haha And trust me, if I was afraid of people knowing how I looked I wouldn't post them
> 
> And everyone comments on how good my girlfriend looks, I'm starting to think she looks better than me

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Yeah they're good pictures  Hope you had fun  And I agree with Dex.. and everyone else   hhaha


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A badly drawn lime xD
> 
> http://www.sub-lime.co.uk/images/lime.jpg

Click to collapse




Arent limes supposed to be smaller than lemons


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Arent limes supposed to be smaller than lemons

Click to collapse



Sh..! I'lll change it into a Melon then


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 29, 2011)

Better?


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Better?

Click to collapse



Wow! thats it....
its looks nothing like that lime  XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow! thats it....
> its looks nothing like that lime  XD

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2011)

PINAPPLES ARE BIGGER





NOW THANK ME


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> She has cancer of the breast and colon. She has already had surgery but needs to continue with chemo and some other treatments. However, my mom can be very very difficult at times ( most times ) and she has been complaining about the nurses treatment of her.I unfortunately (while taking everything she says with a grain of salt) err on the side of caution. Sparky and I are trying to get her moved and I'll pay for private nursing for her.... So that's what's going on... the hospital isn't being very cooperative and neither is she to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



WTF
hope she gets better soon 


BTW hi guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

Goodmorning everyone haha, last night my back was hurting, so i layed down, and boom... 8:30 bedtime.lol


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning everyone haha, last night my back was hurting, so i layed down, and boom... 8:30 bedtime.lol

Click to collapse



lol,
kids...


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Guys I found a photo of twitch on deviant art 
http://awe-inspired.deviantart.com/...oost:popular in:customization/wallpaper&qo=14


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Guys I found a photo of twitch on deviant art
> http://awe-inspired.deviantart.com/...oost:popular in:customization/wallpaper&qo=14

Click to collapse



Hehe, which one is twitch?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hehe, which one is twitch?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I guess the one with opened eyes, because he always pull off all nighters xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

Yup, that sounds about right

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

So I am trying to take apart my old phone to fix it up(just so I can root it and see how quick I can get it going I had it before I even knew what root was) anyways, when it broke my ex's cousin had it, and he thought he would take it apart:facepalm: of course the Guy strips one of the screws so bad I can't get it out. Any ideas? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So I am trying to take apart my old phone to fix it up(just so I can root it and see how quick I can get it going I had it before I even knew what root was) anyways, when it broke my ex's cousin had it, and he thought he would take it apart:facepalm: of course the Guy strips one of the screws so bad I can't get it out. Any ideas? View attachment 610639
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



you can keep trying 

sry, I have no idea


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF
> hope she gets better soon
> 
> 
> BTW hi guys

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean WTF?
HI.

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya mean WTF?
> HI.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



What The F*** 

hi, bye


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya mean WTF?
> HI.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Hey bbd, sorry to hear about the situation with your mother I hope everything works out

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can keep trying
> 
> sry, I have no idea

Click to collapse



And keep on striping it out more

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## idavid_ (May 29, 2011)

Husam, where did you find that nyan cat gif? I searched Google but I couldn't find one without the background.
EDIT: Nevermind, I found it


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I'm saddened about having to give up my baby Nexus S. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm saddened about having to give up my baby Nexus S.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



I hope you didn't pay to much for the g2 twitch, it's outdated soon

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I hope you didn't pay to much for the g2 twitch, it's outdated soon
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Nah, I am trading my Nexus S for it.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What The F***
> 
> hi, bye

Click to collapse



Ummm I know what it means. Why would you say that?

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah, I am trading my Nexus S for it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



You couldnt fix it?

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You couldnt fix it?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



No :/

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Damn that REALLY sucks.   I'm sorry that Samsung reflash tool couldn't work. 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn that REALLY sucks.   I'm sorry that Samsung reflash tool couldn't work.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Yeah, it really upsets me that there is nothing I can do about it.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah, it really upsets me that there is nothing I can do about it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



The only option isn't really an option since you would have to send it in.....  Did you try calling Samsung?

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The only option isn't really an option since you would have to send it in.....  Did you try calling Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



No but other people have and they get little to no results.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No but other people have and they get little to no results.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



That just sucks. I called Samsung when I had issues andthey seemed willing to help but I guess not only was it a different issue but I got lucky and ended up fixing it myself. It's really ****ty how Samsung let such important info be left in such an unprotected state.... 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## T.C.P (May 29, 2011)

Afternoon guys 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm I know what it means. Why would you say that?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



I was shocked to hear that ur mom has 2 kinds of cancer



T.C.P said:


> Afternoon guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey er 

whats up?


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was shocked to hear that ur mom has 2 kinds of cancer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm sorry I didn't share it sooner but she's actually had the breast cancer completely removed (I think we are all mature enough to handle that statement) and she was in outpatient treatment for the colon cancer. She is not responding to the outpatient treatment so they moved her into the hospital on Friday. Then the whole thing with the complaining about the nurses started yesterday morning and last night I started paperwork to move her and I'm getting her round the clock private nursing (I can closely monitor how she is being treated) that's the whole story. So I'm logging on Facebook now 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well I'm sorry I didn't share it sooner but she's actually had the breast cancer completely removed (I think we are all mature enough to handle that statement) and she was in outpatient treatment for the colon cancer. She is not responding to the outpatient treatment so they moved her into the hospital on Friday. Then the whole thing with the complaining about the nurses started yesterday morning and last night I started paperwork to move her and I'm getting her round the clock private nursing (I can closely monitor how she is being treated) that's the whole story. So I'm logging on Facebook now
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



ok 
remeber he gets angry every time anyone asks him about the vids


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> remeber he gets angry every time anyone asks him about the vids

Click to collapse



Not to be a complete idiot but who exactly am I asking fer the videos I know which ones but either I'm an idiot ( very possible) or I'm just not seeing who's wall to spam...

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not to be a complete idiot but who exactly am I asking fer the videos I know which ones but either I'm an idiot ( very possible) or I'm just not seeing who's wall to spam...
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



ok just forget it...
no one's idiot


----------



## T.C.P (May 29, 2011)

Husam husam husam..... can I haz candy?  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Husam husam husam..... can I haz candy?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



yeah sure as long as its not lemon or orange flavored


----------



## T.C.P (May 29, 2011)

y not ?!?!?!?!


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> y not ?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



because of max


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok just forget it...
> no one's idiot

Click to collapse



But....but....I want concert videos and I want them nao!!!
Edit: found it!
Double edit: Done! I sent him a message and said "we want the videos from the Black Iris Festival"  


Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## T.C.P (May 29, 2011)

what about a pineapple?


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> what about a pineapple?

Click to collapse



Or a kumquat, or a lychee nut?  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> But....but....I want concert videos and I want them nao!!!
> Edit: found it!
> Double edit: Done! I sent him a message and said "we want the videos from the Black Iris Festival"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol he's gonna kill me xD, or maybe he doesnt want to upload them because he sucked at being a guitarist 
in the end hes not a good player



T.C.P said:


> what about a pineapple?

Click to collapse



pineapple is cool 

what's with the fruits?


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol he's gonna kill me xD, or maybe he doesnt want to upload them because he sucked at being a guitarist
> in the end hes not a good player
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no clue. Just thought I'd join the "everybody talking about fruit party" 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys! just came back from a concert
and tomorrow morning(in 7 hours from now) i have history exam 
should i sleep, or read?


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys! just came back from a concert
> and tomorrow morning(in 7 hours from now) i have history exam
> should i sleep, or read?

Click to collapse



sleep


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

I'm getting a Mytouch 4G  

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm getting a Mytouch 4G
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ooh, nice a trade for the nexus?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So I am trying to take apart my old phone to fix it up(just so I can root it and see how quick I can get it going I had it before I even knew what root was) anyways, when it broke my ex's cousin had it, and he thought he would take it apart:facepalm: of course the Guy strips one of the screws so bad I can't get it out. Any ideas? View attachment 610639
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



And just wanted to see if anyone else had any ideas... I would hate to take a drill to it

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And just wanted to see if anyone else had any ideas... I would hate to take a drill to it
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I'll have to get back to you on this later, I know of a way, I just have to remember what it was....



deliriousDroid said:


> Ooh, nice a trade for the nexus?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hahaha Yeaaaaaah  It is brand new and now in my possession!


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll have to get back to you on this later, I know of a way, I just have to remember what it was....
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Yeaaaaaah  It is brand new and now in my possession!

Click to collapse



Happy now? LNIB? I'm glad you got a working, phone back. However, the Nexus S dev forums will miss you I'm sure.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll have to get back to you on this later, I know of a way, I just have to remember what it was....
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Yeaaaaaah  It is brand new and now in my possession!

Click to collapse



You got it rooted yet? and okay, I hope your way works... cuz I have tried lots of ways

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy now? LNIB? I'm glad you got a working, phone back. However, the Nexus S dev forums will miss you I'm sure....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Yeah! Like new in box 

I know, and I'll miss it too  But oh well. 



deliriousDroid said:


> You got it rooted yet? and okay, I hope your way works... cuz I have tried lots of ways
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I just rooted it  Really easy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

Whats that... post 9000 in this thread? oh yeeaahh


----------



## T.C.P (May 30, 2011)

actually 9001


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> actually 9001

Click to collapse



Not till yous posted that

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## T.C.P (May 30, 2011)

Shh they don't know that  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (May 30, 2011)

Morning and happy memorial day to all. 

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning and happy memorial day to all.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Goodmorning. And is it a holiday?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (May 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning. And is it a holiday?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Im america. Silly canadiens. 

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im america. Silly canadiens.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Lol, that is what I was asking. Well happy memorial holiday

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

What holiday? It isn't a holiday fer me.... just another day Sparky goes to work and I make a bunch of birds happy by letting them fly around and cause havoc.... 
Happy Memorial Day to those of you lucky enough to get a day off....

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> actually 9001

Click to collapse



IT'S OVER 9000!!!

^^ I always wanted to say that 

Hi BTW


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IT'S OVER 9000!!!
> 
> ^^ I always wanted to say that
> 
> Hi BTW

Click to collapse



It's over 9000!!! ( It's a feature, deal with it.) 
Hi.... did my facebook spam help at all?

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What holiday? It isn't a holiday fer me.... just another day Sparky goes to work and I make a bunch of birds happy by letting them fly around and cause havoc....
> Happy Memorial Day to those of you lucky enough to get a day off....
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



I have no day off, I have move heavy a$$ rocks that hurt my back so much. Happy Day off....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have no day off, I have move heavy a$$ rocks that hurt my back so much. Happy Day off....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I haz no day off either...welcome to da club...

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's over 9000!!! ( It's a feature, deal with it.)
> Hi.... did my facebook spam help at all?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



not even a bit


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have no day off, I have move heavy a$$ rocks that hurt my back so much. Happy Day off....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Psshh, you think your job is bad... you have no ****in clue what I had to do this morning. Its so bad, i cant even tell you


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

Hey  Alan is leaving


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Alan is leaving

Click to collapse



leaving what?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> leaving what?

Click to collapse



Xda me thinks

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

New sig hopefully and yeah


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> New sig hopefully and yeah

Click to collapse



lol
so max I figured the mobile redirection code, and it worked on my netbook (using php virtual server and a stupid site that I coded)


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> so max I figured the mobile redirection code, and it worked on my netbook (using php virtual server and a stupid site that I coded)

Click to collapse



Awesome Congrats too  Have you got it all set up with the server ?


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome Congrats too  Have you got it all set up with the server ?

Click to collapse



no, FTP didn't work,
what program do u you use?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, FTP didn't work,
> what program do u you use?

Click to collapse



Windows explorer works, But otherwise Filezilla, Dan had this problem but he entered it wrong... Just try t connect to maax.us It's just the username, with out the @maax.us bit and the password


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Windows explorer works, But otherwise Filezilla, Dan had this problem but he entered it wrong... Just try t connect to maax.us It's just the username, with out the @maax.us bit and the password

Click to collapse



ok, i used filezilla.
how can I do it with windows explorer?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, i used filezilla.
> how can I do it with windows explorer?

Click to collapse



I only know if you can in windows 7 but try, Just open up My Computer or any other folder and in the adress bar where it says what directory you're in type ftp://maax.us and then it should just have 1 folder in, right click and click Log in as then type the details


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I only know if you can in windows 7 but try, Just open up My Computer or any other folder and in the adress bar where it says what directory you're in type ftp://maax.us and then it should just have 1 folder in, right click and click Log in as then type the details

Click to collapse



ah, thx 
good to know


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

Haha No problem


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha No problem

Click to collapse



not working, are you sure about the username and password in the admin section?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

Let me try 1 sec 

edit: Nope not working .. hmm... 1 min


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Let me try 1 sec
> 
> edit: Nope not working .. hmm... 1 min

Click to collapse



I can wait


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys what's up? 

Need any help with the ftp passwords max? I have the correct ones 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

That's it.... Nap time! Nao! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

'Night BD 


@Dex & Hus I changed the details, you do have to have the @maax.us , check the topic for the updated ones, I'll change these to better ones tommorow  Sorry.. My log in I don't have to have tha @ part


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Night BD
> 
> 
> @Dex & Hus I changed the details, you do have to have the @maax.us , check the topic for the updated ones, I'll change these to better ones tommorow  Sorry.. My log in I don't have to have tha @ part

Click to collapse



lol ok

'night @BD


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

IT WORKS!!!!!
hahaha

check now


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IT WORKS!!!!!
> hahaha
> 
> check now

Click to collapse



Hahaha good  Okay 

edit: Nicee one Hus


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha good  Okay
> 
> edit: Nicee one Hus

Click to collapse



thx
it was too easy


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> it was too easy

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Know if there is anyway to have to mobile site hosted on maax.us, It's redirecting to another site, either way it's awesome though


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

Just saw it. Jove work Hus! 
Is it only me getting an update message?
Guess I'll have to check...

Edit: yes an update is available (although its only a security fix.... I'll fix it when the pc opens XD)
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Know if there is anyway to have to mobile site hosted on maax.us, It's redirecting to another site, either way it's awesome though

Click to collapse



Actually its not a mobile site... It's only flexplat, a tool that converts sites to be more mobile friendly..... That's why it takes you to flexplat.com 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Know if there is anyway to have to mobile site hosted on maax.us, It's redirecting to another site, either way it's awesome though

Click to collapse



I don't think they are offering


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

Ahhhh okay


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

@Hus: is there workaround on the redirection script, so if someone wants the full site, with a link or sth to be redirected there?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> @Hus: is there workaround on the redirection script, so if someone wants the full site, with a link or sth to be redirected there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



i tried to look, but found nothing


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

Hey everyone  My back hurts. Right hand man, massage my back!? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everyone  My back hurts. Right hand man, massage my back!?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



How about your gf? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everyone  My back hurts. Right hand man, massage my back!?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



how did you know I'm good at massaging? 

and no, that's gay!


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about your gf?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



She's not here :/

@Husam, it's not gay if you stay above the waist, you pervert! Stop trying to sneak a peek of my honey buns! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> She's not here :/
> 
> @Husam, it's not gay if you stay above the waist, you pervert! Stop trying to sneak a peek of my honey buns!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



dude, that's not me, it's your dog!


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude, that's not me, it's your dog!

Click to collapse



Mhm....lies! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Mhm....lies!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Admit it twitch... you are bored of your gf and your wild instinct says that husam is the one  


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Admit it twitch... you are bored of your gf and your wild instinct says that husam is the one
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



and he was singing blink-182's song just a while ago


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and he was singing blink-182's song just a while ago

Click to collapse



What song? 

And no Dexter, I think I'm fine with my sexy fine lady 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What song?
> 
> And no Dexter, I think I'm fine with my sexy fine lady
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



F*** A Dog
I guess the dog is singing F*** A Human


----------



## T.C.P (May 30, 2011)

Sup guys 

10 char


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup guys
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



hey er

devan's dog is "touching" his buns


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey er
> 
> devan's dog is "touching" his buns

Click to collapse



And husam is jealous 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> And husam is jealous
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



no i'm not 
that's gross 

twitch is offline now cuz he's doing his dog


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no i'm not
> that's gross
> 
> twitch is offline now cuz he's doing his dog

Click to collapse



You wanna be demoted? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

And no, this is my song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ozSSseCh3U 



-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You wanna be demoted?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



is reporting events wrong now!?

(song bookmarked for later)


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is reporting events wrong now!?
> 
> (song bookmarked for later)

Click to collapse



If it's false then yes, very wrong! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If it's false then yes, very wrong!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse








Come on devan we are joking 
Haha!


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Come on devan we are joking
> Haha!

Click to collapse



I guess it always funny when it's not about you


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Come on devan we are joking
> Haha!

Click to collapse



I know  I love lolrus 






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

Heyy, what's up guys?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy, what's up guys?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I'm listening to flight of the conchords, how about yourself? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

I'm also looking at my big dog trying to sit on the small couch haha






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm also looking at my big dog trying to sit on the small couch haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome show... both the dog and flight of the concords and I am about to try drilling out that screw, unless you remembered that idea you had?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm also looking at my big dog trying to sit on the small couch haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tired after (you know what)...


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Awesome show... both the dog and flight of the concords and I am about to try drilling out that screw, unless you remembered that idea you had?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Yeah I love flight of the conchords  No, I don't remember  Sorry. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tired after (you know what)...

Click to collapse



Kicking your a$$? Yeah, I'd be ashamed to admit it too if I was in your place. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Kicking your a$$? Yeah, I'd be ashamed to admit it too if I was in your place.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lmao 
it wasn't kicking my a$$, but it was licking urs


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao
> it wasn't kicking my a$$, but it was licking urs

Click to collapse



Lmao! xD That's just nasty Husam. You are one warped individual. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

Man  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Man
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



whats wrong?


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

U failed husam ... always works 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U failed husam ... always works
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



same ol' erick


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

y yes LD, so whats new??


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> y yes LD, so whats new??

Click to collapse



devans' dog is sleeping after f***ing him 
he has a g4y dog


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

like max?????? :O:O:O:O


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> like max?????? :O:O:O:O

Click to collapse



yeah kinda, but max is straight now!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah I love flight of the conchords  No, I don't remember  Sorry.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's okay you don't remember having a drill press is great! It worked perfect

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah kinda, but max is straight now!

Click to collapse



wtf when was this???? where was i at?


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> wtf when was this???? where was i at?

Click to collapse



using an iphone 

@DD: hi (sry forgot) so did you get that screw out?


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> devans' dog is sleeping after f***ing him
> he has a g4y dog

Click to collapse



First off, my dog is a girl. Secondly, chill with that.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

new sig hahaha


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

@ husam, man iphone was so slow  and @ Dev, nice dog you have their


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> using an iphone
> 
> @DD: hi (sry forgot) so did you get that screw out?

Click to collapse



Hey hus. Nd yeah, now to disassemble

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> new sig hahaha

Click to collapse



hahahaha lol 

you guys are weird xD

@dev, ok


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2011)

I'm awake....and I'm going back to bed.... See all tomorrow...k? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

Ok bbd, sleep well.goodnight

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

Who is jeallen0?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

Yeaahh, tore apart like a mofo

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

Even moar tore down is anyone else online??

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> View attachment 611871 Even moar tore down is anyone else online??
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



what phone was this??


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

My first android, the LG Eve. It was a horrible phone, but good for a starter into the android world

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

I'm online! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm online!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sup twitch? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup twitch?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Not much, I'm looking for new kernels for my phone 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

sup dev !!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not much, I'm looking for new kernels for my phone
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Is it still stock rom? Or have you gone on a flashing frenzy with your new phone?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sup dev !!!!!

Click to collapse



Hey Erick, what's up?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is it still stock rom? Or have you gone on a flashing frenzy with your new phone?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It took me less than 10 minutes to root my phone and flash a new rom onto it, I hate sense ui. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It took me less than 10 minutes to root my phone and flash a new rom onto it, I hate sense ui.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Haha, nice. How are you liking it compaired to the nexus? I want the HTC sensation bad, but it doesn't have a hardware keyboard... I need that

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, nice. How are you liking it compaired to the nexus? I want the HTC sensation bad, but it doesn't have a hardware keyboard... I need that
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It's pretty nice, but I definitely miss my Nexus S  

I do have to say, the battery on this is pretty impressive, but I miss my S-Amoled screen a lot. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

Goodnight everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Who is jeallen0?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



the stack Mohawk dude
he used to stack phones and post them on xda

hi...


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 31, 2011)

'Morning, New sig... And @Erick... I'm not gay!  Hahaha


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning, New sig... And @Erick... I'm not gay!  Hahaha

Click to collapse



i wonder how the sigs war will end


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

I will win when I get off work 


husam666 said:


> i wonder how the sigs war will end

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

hey guys ! 

glad to see the sig war is over (as long as tcp doesnt summon chuck norris XD, he's the only one better than a ninja)

@husam: your band's drummer can do this?  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSrTrKFpAYE


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys !
> 
> glad to see the sig war is over (as long as tcp doesnt summon chuck norris XD, he's the only one better than a ninja)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i cant see the video, its a white square


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i cant see the video, its a white square

Click to collapse



youtube's and xda's fault...

here 
	
	



```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSrTrKFpAYE
```


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> youtube's and xda's fault...
> 
> here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in other news, i just had a call, and my glasses are ready, weeeeeeeeeeee 
no more blindness


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

@video, sry too much sissyness to handle


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> in other news, i just had a call, and my glasses are ready, weeeeeeeeeeee
> no more blindness

Click to collapse



Nice to hear!
edit:



husam666 said:


> @video, sry too much sissyness to handle

Click to collapse



you cant beat the master


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear!
> edit:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok i got my glasses now, they are awesome  

master of being g4y


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ok i got my glasses now, they are awesome
> 
> master of being g4y

Click to collapse



i wouldnt insult a man legent in the hstory of rock 
pssst: he's got 3 kids.... you cant tell him g4y


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> i wouldnt insult a man legent in the hstory of rock
> pssst: he's got 3 kids.... you cant tell him g4y

Click to collapse



I wasn't talking about the drummer, I was talking about the rest of the band, esp the guitarist on the right.

the drummer is the only straight one of them


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2011)

Ok well, it's back to really bad migraine land for me  so, I don't think I'll be posting much...maybe lurking.... I slept like eighteenth hours yesterday to today and it didn't help....  
Hi all and hope everybody is good... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok well, it's back to really bad migraine land for me  so, I don't think I'll be posting much...maybe lurking.... I slept like eighteenth hours yesterday to today and it didn't help....
> Hi all and hope everybody is good...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Hey BD, I hope you're OK 
I'm good


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2011)

Im back guys! Back from the mountains of pa. 

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im back guys! Back from the mountains of pa.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Welcome back 

did u enjoy it?


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Welcome back
> 
> did u enjoy it?

Click to collapse



Yes. It was nice and relaxing besides the hillbillys trying to fight me and the screaming children

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes. It was nice and relaxing besides the hillbillys trying to fight me and the screaming children
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



lol
was they like: get of our property!! ? xD


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> was they like: get of our property!! ? xD

Click to collapse



More like get away frum mie daughter!

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> More like get away frum mie daughter!
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



hahah lool xD

perverts


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys. Daammmnn it's hot today

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys. Daammmnn it's hot today
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



wishing the day was a girl?


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wishing the day was a girl?

Click to collapse



Tht you cant haz? 

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tht you cant haz?
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



nobody can


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nobody can

Click to collapse



Nah, she would be to hot, nobody could handle her

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, she would be to hot, nobody could handle her
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



how is your phone doing?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 31, 2011)

Oh hia everyone


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia everyone

Click to collapse



hey again


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how is your phone doing?

Click to collapse



The one I tore apart? I got it as torndown as possible, and now I have to order a new ribbon cable for it. It's only gunna cost about 20$ plus shipping

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia everyone

Click to collapse



Hi maxx. What's up?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The one I tore apart? I got it as torndown as possible, and now I have to order a new ribbon cable for it. It's only gunna cost about 20$ plus shipping
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



good price I guess 

@other post: maxx, sounds like p0rn related xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 31, 2011)

XD Not much? You? 

Also Hus.. Maxxx would be.. Just like XXXDA-developers


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2011)

Hello People 

Ugh what a long weekend it was of drinking  im exhausted today. 

Plus my GF hates me right now cause i didnt do any chores around the apartment yesterday, however i did on saturday and sunday


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

Hey all whats up?

@maax.us: debug error fixed, smile creator added 

@max: we might need to reinstall the forum...

Edit: where is everybody? anyone alive??


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey all whats up?
> 
> @maax.us: debug error fixed, smile creator added
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Okay  How come? And good


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Okay  How come? And good

Click to collapse



Seems that automod isnt installed correctly and there are some leftovers from failed mods installation (like the thanks mod)

see how it should look like:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 31, 2011)

Daaayum 

Also I think that was just a bad install due to me having an out dated UMIL installed.. Also


http://edition.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Movies/01/11/avatar.movie.blues/index.html
wow


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2011)

I truly believe mai head is gonna 'splode....  

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

Why hello everybody  Sense 3.0 is awesome, I think it's very pretty  

I hope you feel better babydoll 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I truly believe mai head is gonna 'splode....
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



those migraines again bd? 


@max: we could reinstall the forum without losing posts/threads/members but its tricky...


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2011)

Hello Bd & Twitch and dexter and everyone i missed/ 

Im going to pass out at work, i slept horrible after fighting with my gf all night


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Bd & Twitch and dexter and everyone i missed/
> 
> Im going to pass out at work, i slept horrible after fighting with my gf all night

Click to collapse



Just show her a good time, she'll be good after that haha  

You drank too? I had fun on my prom night 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Just show her a good time, she'll be good after that haha
> 
> You drank too? I had fun on my prom night
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ya i drank a lot this weekend lol

It was my Best Friends B-day Yesterday so:

On saturday he had a kegger 

On Monday I took him just to get pizza a beer or 2 and some how that lead to Drop Shots,Shots and a lot of beer. 

^This^^^ is why my gf is mad at me cause on Monday all i did was drink


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

Just make sure you take care of that kidney, trust me. You don't want health problems at the ripe age of 40 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say twitchy...now that I've seen your picture.......what I'm to do? You look like a hippie but do do seem to clean up descent....you are skinny even though I picture you in the "healthy" size.....and last but not least, your girlfriend is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to good looking for you.......I'm at an awe and both socked and appalled about what I saw on those pics.
> You don't even look like a banana!!!
> 
> For reference only:

Click to collapse




what was that mtm? you give up on twich? no more in love?


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say twitchy...now that I've seen your picture.......what I'm to do? You look like a hippie but do do seem to clean up descent....you are skinny even though I picture you in the "healthy" size.....and last but not least, your girlfriend is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to good looking for you.......I'm at an awe and both socked and appalled about what I saw on those pics.
> You don't even look like a banana!!!
> 
> For reference only:

Click to collapse



I do clean up very well. I'm just not very photogenic.  I don't like pictures but I had to for prom  Ask any girl I talk to, I'm apparently hot to them. I don't know how. I told you I was skinny! I don't lie haha

Lastly, she's not way out of my league, she asked me out  and on top of that (this might ruffle your feathers) she's Mexican, Polish, and Scottish. 

And I wanted to dress up on halloween as a banana but my gf wouldn't let me 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

@twitch: insert your g2 here:


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> @twitch: insert your g2 here:

Click to collapse



I got a mytouch 4G haha  But, yeah I love that song 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey Husam, what you doing? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2011)

Yall suck my weiner.

View attachment 612600

Fcuk apple


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam, what you doing?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hes obviously listening to pink floyd again and nyaning....
cant you see he's ecstatic?


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hes obviously listening to pink floyd again and nyaning....
> cant you see he's ecstatic?

Click to collapse



nope, not listening to PF or nyaning


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

Sup guys I'm home ... now what's this I read about chuck Norris  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup guys I'm home ... now what's this I read about chuck Norris
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



chuck norris is a *****, hes no match for a ninja, what you need is a tank


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

Umm... Hus? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Umm... Hus?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



still alive


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> still alive

Click to collapse



 How did I become part of your band? I mean I can play the guitar, but I don't remember applying XD  

Are we gonna have Skype rehearsals? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How did I become part of your band? I mean I can play the guitar, but I don't remember applying XD
> 
> Are we gonna have Skype rehearsals?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



we couldn't let such talent go easily like that
and no, we'll give you a plane ticket to here


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we couldn't let such talent go easily like that
> and no, we'll give you a plane ticket to here

Click to collapse



That's why I love you (no homo, you
 psycho! )  when is the big jammin' ?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That's why I love you (no homo, you
> psycho! )  when is the big jammin' ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



let's get you here first


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let's get you here first

Click to collapse



Ok then, pm me with the details ! LOL XD

See ya tomorrow!  bed is calling...r

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ok then, pm me with the details ! LOL XD
> 
> See ya tomorrow!  bed is calling...r
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



yeah me too 

cya laterz


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

I hate zagg invisishields

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I hate zagg invisishields
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Why is that?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

decided to stay here for a while.
hello, anyone?!


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2011)

sup husam..


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 1, 2011)

bahahahaha, I hadnt seen your sig yet tcp


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sup husam..

Click to collapse



hey erick, I thought you was working on a new sig all that time


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey erick, I thought you was working on a new sig all that time

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who thinks the dinosaur is mounting the giraffe?!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



they suck ****

Fcuk apple


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the dinosaur is mounting the giraffe?!

Click to collapse



No. You're not

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. You're not
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Good, I thought that I was the only one  By the way, your quadrant sucks! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good, I thought that I was the only one  By the way, your quadrant sucks!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I got 200 **** apps my gf put on and am too lazy to remove. 1470 was the best i ever got on this phone. It has to do with the kernal too. I hava a cfs scheduled one oced up to 1.13 ghz

Fcuk apple


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

O im flashin a bfs kernal tonight, seein if that helps, then back to sense. Sky raider 4

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I got 200 **** apps my gf put on and am too lazy to remove. 1470 was the best i ever got on this phone. It has to do with the kernal too. I hava a cfs scheduled one oced up to 1.13 ghz
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



That should make your phone pretty good, mine ran at 1GHz, and it was cfs also. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That should make your phone pretty good, mine ran at 1GHz, and it was cfs also.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



O and i was smartass scaled. :b so its not too bad

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> O and i was smartass scaled. :b so its not too bad
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



I was smartass scaled too, I got 1700 at a minimum.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I was smartass scaled too, I got 1700 at a minimum.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



My phone is one year older then yours twitch

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

But you said yours was better?  I never used the Dinc. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But you said yours was better?  I never used the Dinc.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Stock? Head to head? Or in my gf's eyes? Cause my phones king (punches her evo sh!t in the face) 

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stock? Head to head? Or in my gf's eyes? Cause my phones king (punches her evo sh!t in the face)
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



The shift is crap, I really don't like it...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The shift is crap, I really don't like it...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



The slide action sucks. The cpu laggggggssssss even with adw. The camera blows. My phone at the same freq. (806 mhz) BLOWS it outta the water. Ajd she wont let me root it. -.-

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The slide action sucks. The cpu laggggggssssss even with adw. The camera blows. My phone at the same freq. (806 mhz) BLOWS it outta the water. Ajd she wont let me root it. -.-
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Then that's when you knock her out.  Root that phone and let her wake up none the wiser.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then that's when you knock her out.  Root that phone and let her wake up none the wiser.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Or just root it while she is sleeping, just a little bit nicer than knocking her out

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

She knows what su and set cpu are. -.- ill with hold sex until she lets me! 

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Or just root it while she is sleeping, just a little bit nicer than knocking her out
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




....I like my idea more  It's more risqúe.  Plus, it'll help relieve stress haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She knows what su and set cpu are. -.- ill with hold sex until she lets me!
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



She knows what they are but she doesn't want them! crazy girl. Nd hahaha, I think you would give up first

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> She knows what they are but she doesn't want them! crazy girl. Nd hahaha, I think you would give up first
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nah. Just got laid today. Good for 4 more months.

Fcuk apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....I like my idea more  It's more risqúe.  Plus, it'll help relieve stress haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



If you can blame it on someone else after she wakes up, go for it

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If you can blame it on someone else after she wakes up, go for it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Her brother

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nah. Just got laid today. Good for 4 more months.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



4 months?! That's ridiculous! XD I can go for three months tops.  she should just let you do it, why won't she? 

@D-D yeah....I know EXACTLY who to blame >_>

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Her brother
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Whoa whoa whoa, what? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, what?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ill blame her brother. Hes 12. I slap box him all teh time. He a bit*h

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill blame her brother. Hes 12. I slap box him all teh time. He a bit*h
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



You'd blame him for knocking her out, rooting her phone, then touching her inappropriately?! You're a monster! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You'd blame him for knocking her out, rooting her phone, then touching her inappropriately?! You're a monster!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No. Just knocking her out. Id fess up, cause lets face it. Im twice as strong as her, and shes only half black. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 1, 2011)

Goodnight guys

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Goodnights


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 1, 2011)

XD 'Morning and lmao Erick... I'll update mine later


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

What's popping?  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

I just saw some bum talking to a banana like it was his friend!......WHO TOLD HIM WE COULD TALK?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2011)

Ur famous.... they need no permission 





twitch153 said:


> I just saw some bum talking to a banana like it was his friend!......WHO TOLD HIM WE COULD TALK?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning all!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

hey


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

Why hello everyone. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I just smashed the frames of my ****ing glasses.

**** everything. *sigh*


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, I just smashed the frames of my ****ing glasses.
> 
> **** everything. *sigh*

Click to collapse



Don't be so emotional  

Husam smashed his glasses earlier too but he got them replaced, do you have insurance to cover it? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello people today is a great day for me:
- Well Rested 
-Cancelled My Tv Cable=Saves Money 
-Upped My Internet to 27mb Download 
-GF not Mad or fighting with me
- My wall mount for the TV came today 


What is not so good is my works internet speeds  (no wonder it takes forever to upload and download from dropbox,download sites for roms


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What is not so good is my works internet speeds  (no wonder it takes forever to upload and download from dropbox,download sites for roms

Click to collapse



Look at my upload speeds


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys calling that bad?  ill do mine in a minuit haha  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't be so emotional
> 
> Husam smashed his glasses earlier too but he got them replaced, do you have insurance to cover it?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I did not smash my glasses, they were in my pocket and they fell, because they couldn't be on my face because I had a nose bleed because of the bipolar weather 

don't ask me why there are a lotta becauses there


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did not smash my glasses, they were in my pocket and they fell, because they couldn't be on my face because I had a nose bleed because of the bipolar weather
> 
> don't ask me why there are a lotta becauses there

Click to collapse



Then why didn't you still have them? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then why didn't you still have them?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I did not find them, they fell on my way home.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did not find them, they fell on my way home.

Click to collapse



You should be more attentive to the things that provide you vision 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You should be more attentive to the things that provide you vision
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



ok lets change the subject, what do you think max's new sig will look like?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2011)

@idavid & Maxx My Upload speed as i just upgraded my internet is 6mb 
and thats the best i can get for uploads in my state for home internet and my downloads are 27mb 


@Husum & Twitch

Hello


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @idavid & Maxx My Upload speed as i just upgraded my internet is 6mb
> and thats the best i can get for uploads in my state for home internet and my downloads are 27mb
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dave


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok lets change the subject, what do you think max's new sig will look like?

Click to collapse



Damn I forgot, Will have to do tommorow  If Erick is on later... I haven't given up xD Just lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn I forgot, Will have to do tommorow  If Erick is on later... I haven't given up xD Just lazy

Click to collapse



lol ok



quitter


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all from my gf's evo shift!  

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi all from my gf's evo shift!
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Tell her that her phone sucks! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi all from my gf's evo shift!
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



are you sure she won't use xda app with your username and password and post stupid sh!t about you here?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tell her that her phone sucks!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It doesnt charge when its off. She needed my phone to charge her dead phones battery. Hus, she has no idea of xda nor xxxda

Fcuk Apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It doesnt charge when its off. She needed my phone to charge her dead phones battery. Hus, she has no idea of xda nor xxxda
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Seriously?! What a POS! 

The only reason she doesn't know is because it's still under construction.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Seriously?! What a POS!
> 
> The only reason she doesn't know is because it's still under construction.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



or because she'll think he's crazy, just like my brothers do to me, because I spend a lotta time on xda, but hey, they spend more time on FB and useless sites.
at least people here have 'Big Brains'


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or because she'll think he's crazy, just like my brothers do to me, because I spend a lotta time on xda, but hey, they spend more time on FB and useless sites.
> at least people here have 'Big Brains'

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if you actually meant that, I mean................really? Actually....you're right, there are no dumb people in our mob. Maybe expect for Llama...at least when it comes to phones haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure if you actually meant that, I mean................really? Actually....you're right, there are no dumb people in our mob. Maybe expect for Llama...at least when it comes to phones haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yeah, I meant it 
and about llama, I guess you're right haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, I meant it
> and about llama, I guess you're right haha

Click to collapse



Yeah everyone has some intelligence to them in the group, or some special skill. 

I never saw anything from plans like that though, I just don't wanna assume. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2011)

What's up? That Seldio case I won came in the mail. This thing is a beast. It's got a hard case, a rubber cover, a plastic skeleton to go over the rubber case and a locking holster (plus a screen protector) 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up? That Seldio case I won came in the mail. This thing is a beast. It's got a hard case, a rubber cover, a plastic skeleton to go over the rubber case and a locking holster (plus a screen protector)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Guess whose jelly? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up? That Seldio case I won came in the mail. This thing is a beast. It's got a hard case, a rubber cover, a plastic skeleton to go over the rubber case and a locking holster (plus a screen protector)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



wow, congrats 

edit: @twitch:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 1, 2011)

XD husam but jelly for him is jam....  silly americans 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guess whose jelly?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sparky is..... 
Boy, was He mad when He asked me if it would fit his phone and I was like......wait for it............................................... ..............NO! HA! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD husam but jelly for him is jam....  silly americans
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looks whose talking....and what is it that Husam has?  

You should port your rom to my device. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Looks whose talking....and what is it that Husam has?
> 
> You should port your rom to my device.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



what are you talking about?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 1, 2011)

Hahaha  Banana Jelly xD haha maybe  are you not getting a g2 


twitch153 said:


> Looks whose talking....and what is it that Husam has?
> 
> You should port your rom to my device.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2011)

How's ur MyTouch4G Twitch? Did you find a new ROM and kernel for it?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Banana Jelly xD haha maybe  are you not getting a g2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's really weird.  It shouldn't be hard, it should actually be easier to do.  

I'm not gonna get a G2, I kinda like this phone. It has crazy battery like (30 minutes and using only 1% of battery.....! )

@BD, I'm running CM7 7.0.3  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 1, 2011)

XD wesome  untul I read bds post I was unaware you had a new phone xD 


twitch153 said:


> That's really weird.  It shouldn't be hard, it should actually be easier to do.
> 
> I'm not gonna get a G2, I kinda like this phone. It has crazy battery like (30 minutes and using only 1% of battery.....! )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

@ max you never shared you internet speeds??


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @ max you never shared you internet speeds??

Click to collapse



max is sleeping with the oranges


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max is sleeping with the oranges

Click to collapse



hmm didnt know lemons and oranges slept together


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm didnt know lemons and oranges slept together

Click to collapse



that's how mangos were born


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

My gf just hit me

Fcuk Apple


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My gf just hit me
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



What did you do????


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's really weird.  It shouldn't be hard, it should actually be easier to do.
> 
> I'm not gonna get a G2, I kinda like this phone. It has crazy battery like (30 minutes and using only 1% of battery.....! )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm running CM7 7.0.3 on mai N1 
 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What did you do????

Click to collapse



"Went through her phone"
I was telling ppl that she was in the hospital. She broke her finger and gave me her phone to "fix" she didnt know ut died. 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, look at what I ordered today fer mai Sprint upgrade 
 (Sparky is double jelly, first a free case and now this....   )
Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> "Went through her phone"
> I was telling ppl that she was in the hospital. She broke her finger and gave me her phone to "fix" she didnt know ut died.
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Thats a retarted reason to get hit 


Hello @BD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thats a retarted reason to get hit
> 
> 
> Hello @BD

Click to collapse



No. it's a good reason. If Sparky did that you would be able to see his brain with little bits of brick stuck to it.... Bad watt! Bad, bad!
Edit: nobody touches mai fone! NOBODY!
Double edit: Hai David! 
(I am having keyboard issues)



Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. it's a good reason. If Sparky did that you would be able to see his brain with little bits of brick stuck to it.... Bad watt! Bad, bad!
> Edit: nobody touches mai fone! NOBODY!
> Double edit: Hai David!
> (I am having keyboard issues)
> ...

Click to collapse




So ur getting the sprint hotspot and you have t-mobile 

How much is that subscription for the hotspot run you??

Cant u just tether??


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> So ur getting the sprint hotspot and you have t-mobile
> 
> How much is that subscription for the hotspot run you??
> 
> Cant u just tether??

Click to collapse



No. I don't wanna tether, I already get throttled by T-mo every month WITHOUT tethering... 
I ALREADY HAD SPRINT!
I HAZ:
T-mobile...2 lines 1000 min, unlimited messaging fer families, "unlimited" data (throttled after 5GB) for both lines
Sprint....3g capped at 5 GB after that it's  $0.05 per MB / 4g unlimited for  $59.99
Verizon....2 lines with a number of minutes and messaging that I forget and unlimited data for my Dad's DInc and Blackberry BIS data and email for my Stepmother's blackberry... (I got the plan for them) and I also pay Verizon $50 a month for 5GB of data for my cr-48 and  $35 a month fer Sparky's cr-48 
  no wonder I'm broke at the end of the month! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I ALREADY HAD SPRINT!
> I HAZ:
> T-mobile...2 lines 1000 min, unlimited messaging fer families, "unlimited" data (throttled after 5GB) for both lines
> Sprint....3g capped at 5 GB after that it's  $0.05 per MB / 4g unlimited for  $59.99
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not just have 1 carrior, all those different services look like a lot of work and a lot of bills..


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why not just have 1 carrior, all those different services look like a lot of work and a lot of bills..

Click to collapse



Cuz I like T-mo for phone service. I will only go CDMA if AT&T buys T-mo... Sprint (at the time I first ordered the mobile broadband, had better options than T-mo and my Dad wants Verizon.... 0.o

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha mangos lol PS hi all  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Haha mangos lol PS hi all
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey er 
max quit the siggy war xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

Waz up Husam and T.C.P? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waz up Husam and T.C.P?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



NM
it's 3:30 AM and I think I should go to sleep now


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bd. Verizon has everythin you need. Just switch. Come on. 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NM
> it's 3:30 AM and I think I should go to sleep now

Click to collapse



Nighty nite Husam! Sleep well...

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 2, 2011)

Night husam and hey bd Congrats in the sprint wife-eye thingy ( I think)  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Night husam

Fcuk Apple


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bd. Verizon has everythin you need. Just switch. Come on.
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................NO! 
(I pay alot more for my parent's Verizon service than I do for my (and Sparky's) T-Mobile service.........) Plus Verizon doesn't have Nexus phones... I don't buy carrier branded and locked phones anymore.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Night husam and hey bd Congrats in the sprint wife-eye thingy ( I think)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks. I LOOOOOOOVE mai wife-eyes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

Heyy everyone

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................NO!
> (I pay alot more for my parent's Verizon service than I do for my (and Sparky's) T-Mobile service.........) Plus Verizon doesn't have Nexus phones... I don't buy carrier branded and locked phones anymore.....

Click to collapse



My phones not locked. Unrevoked and sr4 im flashing in a sec

Fcuk Apple


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy everyone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hey dd

Fcuk Apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hey dd
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



What's new? I'm dead tired

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What's new? I'm dead tired
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



charging my phone, textin 2 ex's, and about to flash SkyRaider4.0.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My phones not locked. Unrevoked and sr4 im flashing in a sec
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Where are you gonna take it though? Reflashing a CDMA phone for use on another CDMA carrier is like, a serious [email protected]#k....and don't tell me it's not. 
Also,if I wanted to travel, all I have to do is by a local SIM and pop it in...Only certain phones on Sprint and Verizon are world phones. Believe me, I went through this when my parents traveled last year.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> charging my phone, textin 2 ex's, and about to flash SkyRaider4.0.

Click to collapse



"Texting 2 ex's" lotsa fun haha, how fitting, my autocorrect changed ex's to Rex's 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where are you gonna take it though? Reflashing a CDMA phone for use on another CDMA carrier is like, a serious [email protected]#k....and don't tell me it's not.
> Also,if I wanted to travel, all I have to do is by a local SIM and pop it in...Only certain phones on Sprint and Verizon are world phones. Believe me, I went through this when my parents traveled last year.....

Click to collapse



i dont NEED to go anywhere. im 17. not leavin the country any time soon


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> "Texting 2 ex's" lotsa fun haha, how fitting, my autocorrect changed ex's to Rex's
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



they were monsters. one was abusive (it was fun, dont ask) and the other was a bit**, (loved it, dont ask)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> "Texting 2 ex's" lotsa fun haha, how fitting, my autocorrect changed ex's to Rex's
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Autocorrect causes MORE problems than I can count....I wouldn't be suprised if in the future, autocorrect is the start of a war somewhere.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Autocorrect causes MORE problems than I can count....I wouldn't be suprised if in the future, autocorrect is the start of a war somewhere.....

Click to collapse



thats why i have the suggestions on, but not replacing the words i type


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Autocorrect causes MORE problems than I can count....I wouldn't be suprised if in the future, autocorrect is the start of a war somewhere.....

Click to collapse



Lol, agreed. Fuuuu autocorect has some really funny stuff sometimes tho. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> thats why i have the suggestions on, but not replacing the words i type

Click to collapse



I find my typing speed is doubled when it has the word replacement on

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> they were monsters. one was abusive (it was fun, dont ask) and the other was a bit**, (loved it, dont ask)

Click to collapse



By saying don't ask, I have to know moar now jks

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

Mai Sprint MiFi HotSpot haz shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mai Sprint MiFi HotSpot haz shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Is that going to be your main internet source? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> By saying don't ask, I have to know moar now jks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



the one would try to box me after sex.... it was weird. shes awesome tho.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> the one would try to box me after sex.... it was weird. shes awesome tho.

Click to collapse



Haha, she likes it rough eh

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is that going to be your main internet source?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Well, sort of...it will be for my windows netbook. On my cr-48 though, I have Verizon 3G built in and I buy 5GB's every month...Also I CAN tether with my Nexus S if I feel like it (or steal Sparky's phone and use his hot spot...  )
All in all I have 15gigs of 3G every month plus unlimited "WiMax" "4G" from Sprint....so 15 gigs plus infinity. 
(not counting what I steal from Sparky...  )


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, she likes it rough eh
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



VERY

10 bleeping char vbulletin


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

i wanna become some kinda android dev/coder/something


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i wanna become some kinda android dev/coder/something

Click to collapse



Me too 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me too
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



nanna. i request you get a HQ avatar. yours looks like poop on my hd laptop and on SR4


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> nanna. i request you get a HQ avatar. yours looks like poop on my hd laptop and on SR4

Click to collapse



Get me a HQ banana avatar then I will, until then I reserve my right to do nothing about it 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

What's with the "All voices" thing? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

View attachment 613767

View attachment 613768

View attachment 613769


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's with the "All voices" thing?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



idk. not sure. blame google


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you just look up "HQ banana"?! XD

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you just look up "HQ banana"?! XD
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hq crazy nanna. like the nanna phone?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hq crazy nanna. like the nanna phone?

Click to collapse



I do, I do indeed haha THIS is what I found when I looked up hq banana:







Let me know if you actually see the banana lmao

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do, I do indeed haha THIS is what I found when I looked up hq banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



found it.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

By the way, prom photo! 






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

Night everyone 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Night everyone
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



night. i approve of your prom date


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 2, 2011)

it feels weird looking at the girl your banging lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> it feels weird looking at the girl your banging lol

Click to collapse



Aint it the truth?

Fcuk Apple


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> By the way, prom photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, your girlfriend is so pretty~

And how can you be such a nerd and not look like one? *sob*


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> it feels weird looking at the girl your banging lol

Click to collapse



If you're referring to my gf then you trippin' haha

And @Obsidian, I don't know? I never thought I didn't look like a nerd  By the way, my phone is vibrating funny.... It makes my hands feel funny  But it's a normal vibration for the phone, I just think it's funny. I sound like a stoner right now lmao 

Good morning guys 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 2, 2011)

You DO sound like a stoner. You been smokin' that doja? Finna sparkin' an L?

(For all the weed slang I know, I don't have many stoner friends and don't use the **** myself. )


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you're referring to my gf then you trippin' haha
> 
> And @Obsidian, I don't know? I never thought I didn't look like a nerd  By the way, my phone is vibrating funny.... It makes my hands feel funny  But it's a normal vibration for the phone, I just think it's funny. I sound like a stoner right now lmao
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



liar, you're using the vibrator app, admit it 

btw: you look too 80's 

hi all


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Afternoon everyone 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

View attachment 614138
Sorry hus. I love this pic

Fcuk Apple


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

View attachment 614142

Be jelly tcp. :b

Fcuk Apple


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that your girlfriend?!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Is that your girlfriend?!

Click to collapse



yes. it is.


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 2, 2011)

I love this song
And @watt 
Nice


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> liar, you're using the vibrator app, admit it
> 
> btw: you look too 80's
> 
> hi all

Click to collapse




How do I be looking too 80s?!  You lying! D: 

Hey everyone!  
-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is from just now, do I look 80's in this?!  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 614142
> 
> Be jelly tcp. :b
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Lol I'd tap that...I mean... Good job watt! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 2, 2011)

where is your banana suit?  


Hey 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> This is from just now, do I look 80's in this?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



well I meant the prom pic, your hair is kinda like what my father had when he was a teen 

you look cool now 

btw: I just came back from the movies and you gotta see the new x-men movie, it's AWESOME!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> where is your banana suit?
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...

Click to collapse



I only wear that at night to keep my identity protected 

@Husam, your Dad looked like me? Then...husam, I'm your father! 

I look cool?!  Yus, that's right. That's right. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I only wear that at night to keep my identity protected
> 
> @Husam, your Dad looked like me? Then...husam, I'm your father!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F___ you


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> My eyes...my beautiful eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those eyes are beautiful...no homo 

See? She's not out of my league  I think at least.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> F___ you

Click to collapse



I can't do that, that's incest...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I can't do that, that's incest...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'll be back soon
have to have a midnight shower

wanna join?  

sry I'm not asking you, I'm asking your girlfriend  

JK


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'll be back soon
> have to have a midnight shower
> 
> wanna join?
> ...

Click to collapse



She said no gracias  You don't get to join in on OUR fun  We has fun on our own.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> She said no gracias  You don't get to join in on OUR fun  We has fun on our own.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I wasn't offering a threesome 
damit, that shower has to hold an hour or so


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I wasn't offering a threesome
> damit, that shower has to hold an hour or so

Click to collapse



That's why you got rejected, that and she needs one person at this moment 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's why you got rejected, that and she needs one person at this moment
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



ok, it's kinda getting boring now


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, it's kinda getting boring now

Click to collapse



Go to xxxda-developers  you won't be bored there, they have phone porn...is that mobile porn or porn that involves phones?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go to xxxda-developers  you won't be bored there, they have phone porn...is that mobile porn or porn that involves phones?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I think it involves phones, you know, plug in usb and unplug, do it again until it wears out


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think it involves phones, you know, plug in usb and unplug, do it again until it wears out

Click to collapse



Oh baby, I'm getting all hot and bothered thinking about it!  What happens when you hook it up to the computer?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh baby, I'm getting all hot and bothered thinking about it!  What happens when you hook it up to the computer?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



they don't show you that part, you have to pay for it


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they don't show you that part, you have to pay for it

Click to collapse



Just use hydra to hack it...duh. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Just use hydra to hack it...duh.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



never thought of that, why don't you watch and tell me 
I don't want to be banned for hacking


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> never thought of that, why don't you watch and tell me
> I don't want to be banned for hacking

Click to collapse



I'll do it some other time lmao I have to go out to eat now. Love you guys  No homo.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll do it some other time lmao I have to go out to eat now. Love you guys  No homo.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



liar, you always write no homo when you meant it


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Heys all

Fcuk Apple


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Heys all
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



hey watt


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

I haz pool, but not allowed the swim time. :-( 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



hey, where is my report


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, where is my report

Click to collapse



Right. Here.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Right. Here.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



who am I?
who are you?
where am I?
what am I doing?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> WHY CAN'T I LOOK COOL.
> 
> 
> btw Red Lobster time, *****es!

Click to collapse



because you're a potato


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you're a potato

Click to collapse



Happy with the report boss??????????/


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy with the report boss??????????/

Click to collapse



who am I? 
who are you?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Its still going!

Fcuk apple


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fcuk apple


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its still going!
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



That rainbow pooping cat is nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



why did you lower the volume!?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> You're a poor sucker. She's an awesome lady, who I hear is pretty to boot. She wins.

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Hey, are you ever gonna finish themeing (theming?) that Tweetdeck apk?
Can you theme a red and black one? Pleeeeeeeaaaaase


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why did you lower the volume!?

Click to collapse



Haha i like epilepsy 

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thank you.
> Hey, are you ever gonna finish themeing (theming?) that Tweetdeck apk?
> Can you theme a red and black one? Pleeeeeeeaaaaase

Click to collapse



awesome colours you chose


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome colours you chose

Click to collapse



IKR?
It would look awesome with the Linear theme for the T-mobile theme engine installed in in CM7 (which is the base for NSColllab....)that I am currently running...


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> IKR?
> It would look awesome with the Linear theme for the T-mobile theme engine installed in in CM7 (which is the base for NSColllab....)that I am currently running...

Click to collapse



Well, I only planned on doing the widget, but I'll see what I can do. What all do you want themed?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, I only planned on doing the widget, but I'll see what I can do. What all do you want themed?

Click to collapse



Not a lot. A dark background and maybe a red border? (is that a lot? )


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well my brand new computer just got raped by a virus

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well my brand new computer just got raped by a virus
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



lol I'm listening to rape me by nirvana and your computer got raped xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well my brand new computer just got raped by a virus
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



How'd that happen?
Hangin' out on xxxdadevelopers again?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

Freeonlinegames.com. 

Fcuk apple


----------



## htc fan89 (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Freeonlinegames.com.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



dam your apple got rotten


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not a lot. A dark background and maybe a red border? (is that a lot? )

Click to collapse



Hopefully not! I'mma try that tonight. Darken up the background, maybe do an edge red gradient, though that may need a .9 modification... hmm... this may take me a while. Need to look at the files. ^^;

For all I know, this could be a bunch of XMLs, and I don't program.


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How'd that happen?
> Hangin' out on xxxdadevelopers again?

Click to collapse



Who knows but take preventative actions next time


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Freeonlinegames.com.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



That really sucks. 
Bad freeonlinegames.com Bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 3 forms of protection tho......

Fcuk Apple


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

[email protected] the protection


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That really sucks.
> Bad freeonlinegames.com Bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Ikr

Fcuk Apple


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

'night guys


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

Night hus

Fcuk Apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

Heyy everyone. Hows life?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hopefully not! I'mma try that tonight. Darken up the background, maybe do an edge red gradient, though that may need a .9 modification... hmm... this may take me a while. Need to look at the files. ^^;
> 
> For all I know, this could be a bunch of XMLs, and I don't program.

Click to collapse



If you could do that it would be the greatest thing ever!!! 
(but even if you can't, I still like the work you did   )

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

hi everybody!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hi everybody!

Click to collapse



Hi watt. Did you clean up ur virus addled pc?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

on it right now!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi hi hi everyone! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

hi twitch!!!

i wish my phone liked cm7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hi twitch!!!
> 
> i wish my phone liked cm7

Click to collapse



What's going on? 

What's the phone's problem with CM7? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hi twitch!!!
> 
> i wish my phone liked cm7

Click to collapse



Cm7 needs some tlc to work perfect I have found

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

my phone hates it. needs fix permissions every time i flash. tryin again now.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cm7 needs some tlc to work perfect I have found
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



What do you mean? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

some phones dont like it


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> some phones dont like it

Click to collapse



I was asking DD what he meant haha

But yeah, that sucks. That never happened to me...ever.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

omg turn on bones on tnt!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> omg turn on bones on tnt!

Click to collapse



Why? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

just do it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

Well you have to do everything proper on my phone to get it working right (factory reset, clear cache, wipe dalvik, flash, flash g-apps, re-install apps, reboot, fix permissions) I also had to do some 'risky' GPS fix and I wipe my cache at least 5x a day, plus one reboot a day. I don't know about other devices tho. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

That's crazy crap you have you do just to get that rom working on your phone. 

@Watt, I didn't do it...xD

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well you have to do everything proper on my phone to get it working right (factory reset, clear cache, wipe dalvik, flash, flash g-apps, re-install apps, reboot, fix permissions) I also had to do some 'risky' GPS fix and I wipe my cache at least 5x a day, plus one reboot a day. I don't know about other devices tho.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



sounds a little excessive for tht rom. try a different one?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> sounds a little excessive for tht rom. try a different one?

Click to collapse



Well after you get it going the first time it's not bad, I just have a cache cleaner app on my screen. Also these are nightlys I am using...

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

thats why. and you missed the guy cut up in the bowling pin machine


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, I'm back....at least until I get distracted again....or Sparky comes home.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

cm7 booted!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> cm7 booted!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



and that makes you user 235,624,002 of CM ROMs. Congrats!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> and that makes you user 235,624,002 of CM ROMs. Congrats!

Click to collapse



its between that and the 3 in my sig. 4 now.  16 gb sd card ftw


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> its between that and the 3 in my sig. 4 now.  16 gb sd card ftw

Click to collapse



Crackflasher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You haz ORD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Crackflasher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You haz ORD!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



yes. c: yes i do


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

**** it's cold tonight

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

It's cold this morning  Well, chilly. Haha 

Good morning everybody 

I still think this phone vibrates funny in the morning. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Jun 3, 2011)

I CLOSED THE WINDOW!!!!!   FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hahahahahaha! You so deserved that.  

You've nyaned your last nyan for now. (b^_^)b

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

hey guys 

I just woke up and it's 4 P.M


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you could do that it would be the greatest thing ever!!!
> (but even if you can't, I still like the work you did   )
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Do you just want the app themed? Or the widget, as well?

Edit: also, are you okay with me theming a slightly older version? Haven't updated to the newest, but I think the new update was for tablets.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

in the need for a bump!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello ALL HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!! 


I watched this again:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello ALL HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> I watched this again:

Click to collapse



hey 

whats up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> 
> whats up?

Click to collapse



Not too much... im hungry but still have 45 min til lunch but its going to be a good lunch cause i ordered pizza


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys! What's going on? I feel fanf*ckingtastic! I have no clue why I feel so happy though  

Tis a tumor? I think not! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys! What's going on? I feel fanf*ckingtastic! I have no clue why I feel so happy though
> 
> Tis a tumor? I think not!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



maybe because the weather is good


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Crack maybe?

Click to collapse



...possibly!  I'm actually getting really f*cking frustrated with these two a$$holes on the bus.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ...possibly!  I'm actually getting really f*cking frustrated with these two a$$holes on the bus.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Don't worry about those loud bastards. Enjoy the xda forums and tune them out


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ...possibly!  I'm actually getting really f*cking frustrated with these two a$$holes on the bus.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



just write a song that makes no meanings, it worked with kurt cobain


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Do the following:
> Take your shirt off and start singing this song...."La cucaracha la cucaracha, ya no puede caminar por que le falta una pata para andar"
> Right after you finish singing the song put your shirt back on get on the floor and walk the dinosaur

Click to collapse



After reading that I'm not even in a bad mood anymore  Just imagining that made me laugh! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

Why aren't I in the title? No one miss me?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Why aren't I in the title? No one miss me?

Click to collapse



I think the and more refers to you and ipanda and others


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Why aren't I in the title? No one miss me?

Click to collapse



I did, but you choose to not go on here so we feel neglected haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think the and more refers to you and ipanda and others

Click to collapse



;D I was on holiday.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> ;D I was on holiday.

Click to collapse



plus you're not a part of the mafia, you refused to leave team llama 

and you ignored my friend request on FB


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> plus you're not a part of the mafia, you refused to leave team llama
> 
> and you ignored my friend request on FB

Click to collapse



You sent me a request on facebook? Resend it xD
I didn't know it was you.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> plus you're not a part of the mafia, you refused to leave team llama
> 
> and you ignored my friend request on FB

Click to collapse




+1 Even your leader Llama is in our mafia now xD
-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> You sent me a request on facebook? Resend it xD
> I didn't know it was you.

Click to collapse



ok resent xD


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> +1 Even your leader Llama is in our mafia now xD
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Llama for life!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Do you just want the app themed? Or the widget, as well?
> 
> Edit: also, are you okay with me theming a slightly older version? Haven't updated to the newest, but I think the new update was for tablets.

Click to collapse



Whatever you want to do. The widget is fine. I generally, use the app directly but, I could use another widget on, my homescreen....  Thank you for doing this. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, yeah...I haz Mifi nao!! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you put a youtube video in a post?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunburn..... -__-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Llama for life!

Click to collapse



All your boss are belong to us! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sunburn..... -__-

Click to collapse



Max, you seen the new boot animation?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> How do you put a youtube video in a post?

Click to collapse



youtube link looks something like this:
youtube.com/watch?v="something"

in xda take the "something" and put it in between  [ YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE ] tags


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sunburn..... -__-

Click to collapse



I wanna smack it! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Max, you seen the new boot animation?

Click to collapse



I think so  I helped him  I think


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> youtube link looks something like this:
> youtube.com/watch?v="something"
> 
> in xda take the "something" and put it in between  [ YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE ] tags

Click to collapse



What are we watching on YouTube?
Moar rainbow pooping cats?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wanna smack it!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



XD Hahahhaha noooo! 

Oh I have a PM  How nice


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hahahhaha noooo!
> 
> Oh I have a PM  How nice

Click to collapse



max don't forget your siggy

@BD: i don't know


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max don't forget your siggy
> 
> @BD: i don't know

Click to collapse



Why not? I thought you liked rainbow pooping cats.... 
Hi btw

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


>

Click to collapse



That. Is. Freaking. Awesome. I want it fer mai Nexus....

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


>

Click to collapse



You know what would be a hilariously awesome boot animation for your rom? Imagine the CM7 boot animation but when the android is on the skateboard the troll guy crosses out cyan in cyanogen and spray paints troll there instead. Then the troll pushes off the android and rides the skateboard. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know what would be a hilariously awesome boot animation for your rom? Imagine the CM7 boot animation but when the android is on the skateboard the troll guy crosses out cyan in cyanogen and spray paints troll there instead. Then the troll pushes off the android and rides the skateboard.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oh gawd, that sounds epic.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Oh gawd, that sounds epic.

Click to collapse



Do it! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know what would be a hilariously awesome boot animation for your rom? Imagine the CM7 boot animation but when the android is on the skateboard the troll guy crosses out cyan in cyanogen and spray paints troll there instead. Then the troll pushes off the android and rides the skateboard.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



That would be hilarious. Make it nao!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know what would be a hilariously awesome boot animation for your rom? Imagine the CM7 boot animation but when the android is on the skateboard the troll guy crosses out cyan in cyanogen and spray paints troll there instead. Then the troll pushes off the android and rides the skateboard.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



XD That does sound awesome


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at mai mifi 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That would be hilarious. Make it nao!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



xD I didn't make the first animation. @doubleluckstur did.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look at mai mifi
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Sprint? Aren;t you on tmobile?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> xD I didn't make the first animation. @doubleluckstur did.

Click to collapse



Then have him do it..? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then have him do it..?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



He said he can't be arsed. lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> He said he can't be arsed. lol

Click to collapse



Huh? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Huh?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sorry, that was very English of me xD
He can't be bothered.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Sorry, that was very English of me xD
> He can't be bothered.

Click to collapse



XD Silly americans...  Hahaha jk..


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Sorry, that was very English of me xD
> He can't be bothered.

Click to collapse



Well, make it yourself then haha Save the idea for later. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

I could try  But I've got to install all my Adobe stufz again


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

edit: fail, nothing here


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I could try  But I've got to install all my Adobe stufz again

Click to collapse



Either way, is that something you'd put on your boot animation? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sprint? Aren;t you on tmobile?

Click to collapse



I haz T-mobile for mai phones (my Nexus S/One and Sparky's Nexus One) and Sprint fer mai mobile broadband... We used to have Comcast but I found out that they were over charging Sparky like $52 a month.  (Claiming that they were giving, him a certain tier of service but actually providing a much lower tier), So I canceled them and when I wanted additional interwebz....I gotz Sprint  (may come in handy already having a Sprint account in case AT&T buys T-mobile)

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

BD, what do you think is going to happen with all that? The t-mobile and at&t thing? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

I haz to goto the store...  I will be back...  will you miss me? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Duh we will. Haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2011)

How can AT&T afford T mobile?  Surely its the opposite way round haha  unless At&t is o2  also devan yes 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yay! My idea is accepted! Let me know when it comes to fruition  

And now, I nap! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yay! My idea is accepted! Let me know when it comes to fruition
> 
> And now, I nap!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



you misspelled fap


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz to goto the store...  I will be back...  will you miss me?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



I miss you. :<

Alright, so I'm looking at these files... one option is I could replace the Twitter black BG with the Buzz red BG. That would take me maybe thirty minutes. If you PM me we can talk about quick testing. I'm working on a couple ideas right now.

EDIT: added a new tag. Know which? :3


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How can AT&T afford T mobile?  Surely its the opposite way round haha  unless At&t is o2  also devan yes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No I'm talking about T-mobile USA owned by Deutsch Telekom. They want to sell t-mobile usa to AT&T in the us only. (not counting t-mobile in the EU or Great Britain. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> BD, what do you think is going to happen with all that? The t-mobile and at&t thing?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It actually is starting to look like it will be blocked. (I hope, I hope, I hope.....) 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hai everyone

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2011)

Echo

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you misspelled fap

Click to collapse



Looooooool 
P.S. No more 666 posts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

'Morning  Would some people be kind enough to click this for me haha  Thanks 

http://www.minecraft4free.com?id=7203552


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning  Would some people be kind enough to click this for me haha  Thanks
> 
> http://www.minecraft4free.com?id=7203552

Click to collapse



hi all

no thanks 
You know we hate legos


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea we hate legos you should no that maxey 





husam666 said:


> hi all
> 
> no thanks
> You know we hate legos

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Yea we hate legos you should no that maxey
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



and he has no signature 
you won!
congrats


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

hhahaha  I will do siggy now!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

Done  








And... 24 days left until my inferaction goes!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha lol xD

what did you do?


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You stole my idea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha lol xD
> 
> what did you do?

Click to collapse



"Using inappropriate OR provocative language" <-- that 




idavid_ said:


> You stole my idea

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I didn;t know


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> "Using inappropriate OR provocative language" <-- that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you're giving tcp more page reviews in your sig


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're giving tcp more page reviews in your sig

Click to collapse



Good point haha  But I don;t want to look wierd in the dev sections


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good point haha  But I don;t want to look wierd in the dev sections

Click to collapse



you already do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you already do

Click to collapse



Hahahah  Less weird then


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 4, 2011)

Goodmorning 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 4, 2011)

So u give up Max? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> So u give up Max?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



look again, he's back


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Innaproptiate or provocative language? Has anyone seen how many times I've said I love you here? O.O

Click to collapse



i did, but here is a mod free area


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 4, 2011)

+1 mods are scared to come in this thread  o





husam666 said:


> i did, but here is a mod free area

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> +1 mods are scared to come in this thread  o
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



now let's wait till a mod pops in and troll us all xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> now let's wait till a mod pops in and troll us all xD

Click to collapse



Mr clown probs

DONT TOUCH THE TRIM!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey  Everyone  @Husam I'm home now, Want your own space now?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Innaproptiate or provocative language? Has anyone seen how many times I've said **** here? O.O

Click to collapse



Yep, And that's the word that did it, Search F_ck in off topic and there are 3 pages of threads, And probs like 5 posts in each of those just in OT, Also it wasposted in this thread


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Everyone  @Husam I'm home now, Want your own space now?

Click to collapse



hey, thx 
I have to save my friends' a$$, he failed a subject and we want to make a fake copy of the university's site (where the marks are) for his father to see (he pays for it), good thing fathers don't know a lot about computers xD
can you make it called philadelphia.maax.us or something?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

Hahaha Okay  1 sec


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha Okay  1 sec

Click to collapse



thx 
really appreciate it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2011)

Username is
philadelphia

and the password is the original admin one


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Username is
> philadelphia
> 
> and the password is the original admin one

Click to collapse



lol thx mate


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

username and/or password not working


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i did, but here is a mod free area

Click to collapse



No, it isn't 



T.C.P said:


> +1 mods are scared to come in this thread  o
> 
> Why
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> now let's wait till a mod pops in and troll us all xD

Click to collapse



We don't troll..you do 



watt9493 said:


> Mr clown probs
> 
> DONT TOUCH THE TRIM!

Click to collapse



Din..din...jackpot


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> No, it isn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you know the guy that made you a mod is a genius: "Fear the clowns, they can ban you bwahahahah!!"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> No, it isn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always love when you stop by Senor payaso, it makes me laugh 

But I don't troll, the worst I do is feed the troll. 

And the don knows this isn't a mod free area. It's just his subordinates that need to learn.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know the guy that made you a mod is a genius: "Fear the clowns, they can ban you bwahahahah!!"

Click to collapse



Of course he is, he runs XDA...ohh yes..He said the same expression also, before he gave me my mod powers.



twitch153 said:


> I always love when you stop by Senor payaso, it makes me laugh
> 
> But I don't troll, the worst I do is feed the troll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I know the Don behaves and he's a role model .

Enjoy your weekend guys.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi twitch! I guessed right it was mr. Clown creepin. Whats up mr clown?

Fcuk Apple


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

hello, anybody home?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello, anybody home?

Click to collapse



I is/was/might be here 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I is/was/might be here
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



hey doll 
wazzzapi ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey doll
> wazzzapi ?

Click to collapse



Hi Husam!  How goes it? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam!  How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



boring to death


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> boring to death

Click to collapse



Same here.... 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 5, 2011)

*pokes thread* Guys, it's lonely!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

Ignore this post.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

You screwed that up a lot 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You screwed that up a lot
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What did I screw up?

BTW...check this out???????
http://vimeo.com/24478952


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What did I screw up?
> 
> BTW...check this out???????
> http://vimeo.com/24478952

Click to collapse



The image posting? 

That video creeped me out.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What did I screw up?
> 
> BTW...check this out???????
> http://vimeo.com/24478952

Click to collapse



Umm, was that a phone add??? Nd hey everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, was that a phone add??? Nd hey everyone
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hi DD, how are you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, was that a phone add??? Nd hey everyone
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



The second video was yes... It was for the pink Nokia N8/9 I tried to post my mifi result with 5 devices connected and downloading/uploading diferent stuff. Oh well. What are you seeing?????????????/


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What phone ad??????????? Why the hell am I seeing a speedtest result?????? What are you seeing?????????????/

Click to collapse



Lol, it's a crazy video about Barbies who twist there heads backwords, and shoot light from there boobs while dancing around a pink Nokia at the end

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi DD, how are you?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm OK, been feeling tired and anti social the last few days tho hbu man?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, it's a crazy video about Barbies who twist there heads backwords, and shoot light from there boobs while dancing around a pink Nokia at the end
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Edit: oh, you edited your post

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, it's a crazy video about Barbies who twist there heads backwords, and shoot light from there boobs while dancing around a pink Nokia at the end
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got my links mixed up. I apologize. It was a video for the new Nokia N8 (pink)..Weird, no?
But, before I was trying to post a link to a speedtest that I took while I had my new mifi connected to five devices (two phones, two chromebooks and a windows netbook)all downloading at the same time... but I guess it didn't show up correctly for anyone else...............


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I got my links mixed up. I apologize. It was a video for the new Nokia N8 (pink)..Weird, no?
> But, before I was trying to post a link to a speedtest that I took while I had my new mifi connected to five devices (two phones, two chromebooks and a windows netbook)all downloading at the same time... but I guess it didn't show up correctly for anyone else...............

Click to collapse



Why do you have two Chomebooks? I've heard they're ****. Why would you want a laptop that only does stuff in the cloud?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm OK, been feeling tired and anti social the last few days tho hbu man?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Pretty much the same actually. I've been feeling emotionally and physically drained.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Why do you have two Chomebooks? I've heard they're ****. Why would you want a laptop that only does stuff in the cloud?

Click to collapse



    One is mine, one is Sparky's (but I'm always stealing it   ) I didn't pay for them, they are the free cr-48s Google gave away in Dec/Jan.
    Oh, I was thinking about that Tweetdeck theme... Whaddya think about a color scheme like this...mostly black/white with hints of red...like in this themed market pix

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pretty much the same actually. I've been feeling emotionally and physically drained.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Are you ok Twitch? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you ok Twitch?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse




Yeah I'm fine.  I'm just tired from school and life and shizz. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> One is mine, one is Sparky's (but I'm always stealing it   ) I didn't pay for them, they are the free cr-48s Google gave away in Dec/Jan.
> Oh, I was thinking about that Tweetdeck theme... Whaddya think about a color scheme like this...mostly black/white with hints of red...like in this themed market pix
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Hm... I could take the default theme and add a red gradient border?

@twitch *hug* Right there with you bro.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hm... I could take the default theme and add a red gradient border?
> 
> @twitch *hug* Right there with you bro.

Click to collapse



 That would be nice. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah I'm fine.  I'm just tired from school and life and shizz.
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Life and ****. Yup that just about sums it up Suposed to hang out with my ex tomorow, hope it actually happens


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hm... I could take the default theme and add a red gradient border?
> 
> @twitch *hug* Right there with you bro.

Click to collapse



*hug* haha plus Buffalo is just altogether tiring xD

@DD, good luck with you hanging out with your ex, I hope it works out for you.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah I'm fine.  I'm just tired from school and life and shizz.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, it can be tough when you feel pulled in alot of directions...

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Im back from work

Fcuk Apple


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im back from work
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Hi Watt. How are you?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bleedin toe.... 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## il buono (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bleedin toe....
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



How did that happen?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> How did that happen?

Click to collapse



Ingrown toe nail

Fcuk Apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ingrown toe nail
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



That's ****. I get them sometimes

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ingrown toe nail
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



How did you get it to bleed?? You can get them out without butchering your toe haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How did you get it to bleed?? You can get them out without butchering your toe haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Not this one.....

Fcuk Apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not this one.....
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



That sounds difficult haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds difficult haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



it was. like all women


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> it was. like all women

Click to collapse



That is so so so so so so so true. I honestly believe some make it difficult just to see how difficult they can make it.

But I digress, I'm heading to sleep. Goodnight everybody! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Night mates. Morning for some. And abysim for mr clown.  the time never changes there from what i hear.

Fcuk Apple


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 5, 2011)

Morning!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Whats everyone up to?

Fcuk Apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats everyone up to?
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Goodmorning. Just finished knocking down a chunk out of a 150 foot beaver dam in our bush. It was flooding the fields. It was 4 feet high!!! And next post is the big 1000

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning. Just finished knocking down a chunk out of a 150 foot beaver dam in our bush. It was flooding the fields. It was 4 feet high!!! And next post is the big 1000
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Id get a shotgun or a .22 so they dont come back. 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Id get a shotgun or a .22 so they dont come back.
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



The problem with that is they are nocturnal animals. We will just have to trap them. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The problem with that is they are nocturnal animals. We will just have to trap them.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



1000th post. And id stay up like a navy seal if they were that annoying, like the neghibors cat thar llt would always piss on my newspaper. No more cat. 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 5, 2011)

Mornin'. Played 7 hours straight of Terraria yesterday. Then dreamt about it. -.-;


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 1000th post. And id stay up like a navy seal if they were that annoying, like the neghibors cat thar llt would always piss on my newspaper. No more cat.
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



 I was gunna make one of those "This is my 1000th post!!!" Threads. O well, to late nd I think there has to be a whole colleny of thems, cuz of how massive it is. Haha, aren't you a little young to care about the newspaper?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Mornin'. Played 7 hours straight of Terraria yesterday. Then dreamt about it. -.-;

Click to collapse



Don't know that one. What is it?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was gunna make one of those "This is my 1000th post!!!" Threads. O well, to late nd I think there has to be a whole colleny of thems, cuz of how massive it is. Haha, aren't you a little young to care about the newspaper?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



i delivered the damn thing.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i delivered the damn thing.....

Click to collapse



Oh, lol. Good job with the cat then

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, lol. Good job with the cat then
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



hehe thanks. off to charge my phone, eat nuggets, then try out the 1.3.0 release of OMFGB! byez for now.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and greet everyone before I go back to sleep again  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and greet everyone before I go back to sleep again
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lazy SOB

10 char


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and greet everyone before I go back to sleep again
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hey, twitch. Hmmm, a nap does sound good


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah...+1 on the nap idea.
Maybe I will have some cereal first.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beep beep beeep beeeep beeeeep......... death of this thread.....

Fcuk Apple


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't know that one. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Minecraft's blocks + Diablo's loot + a 2D plane = epic $10 Indie game


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Beep beep beeep beeeep beeeeep......... death of this thread.....
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



This thread won't die...it may take a nap or a vacation but, it won't die. 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> This thread won't die...it may take a nap or a vacation but, it won't die.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Unless it get closed down by a mod


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Minecraft's blocks + Diablo's loot + a 2D plane = epic $10 Indie game

Click to collapse



Watched the trailer and bought it, just about to try it now


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Unless it get closed down by a mod

Click to collapse



There'd be a revolt! No, probably not but it would be epic to see one haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> There'd be a revolt! No, probably not but it would be epic to see one haha

Click to collapse



Agreed, but how exactly could we revolt...? Hmmmm, this is a topic that the mob must discuss on Maxey's forum.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hai guys

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads latest kernal (stable)
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai guys
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Watt have you been on Maxey's forum?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys. Need y'all help. How do you cheer a gal up when she's had a boring day? (Mind you, long distance relationship)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey guys. Need y'all help. How do you cheer a gal up when she's had a boring day? (Mind you, long distance relationship)

Click to collapse



Well the long distance thing threw away my first idea umm... sing her a song.lol. that you will make up on the spot

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well the long distance thing threw away my first idea umm... sing her a song.lol. that you will make up on the spot
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



+1 or to bounce off of that idea you can dedicate a song to her (In case you can't sing.)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Agreed, but how exactly could we revolt...? Hmmmm, this is a topic that the mob must discuss on Maxey's forum.

Click to collapse



We won't do anything LIKE THAT to get it locked... But you are right Mr. Clown could snap his fingers and..............bye bye Mafia Thread.. 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We won't do anything LIKE THAT to get it locked... But you are right Mr. Clown could snap his fingers and..............bye bye Mafia Thread..
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Start a new one? :b

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads latest kernal (stable)
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey guys. Need y'all help. How do you cheer a gal up when she's had a boring day? (Mind you, long distance relationship)

Click to collapse



Sorry bro can't help I ... I only help Alan  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey guys. Need y'all help. How do you cheer a gal up when she's had a boring day? (Mind you, long distance relationship)

Click to collapse



Send her one of those cheesy animated e Cards. Chicks love those. 
Edit: you know the ones with the cute pandas/bunnies that have cute messages....
Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey everybody  How is everyone? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everybody  How is everyone?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Alright, for about two hours last night, my entire Twitter feed was about *****.

I WAS LAUGHING SO ****ING HARD. SERIOUSLY.

So then I only got 3.5 hours of sleep. But I'm starting my day off with ClariS (this duo I loooooove) and so my morning rocks.

I am a bit peeved. Ran outta cotton swabs today, so my ears are waxy. :/

You? :3


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pretty good, I have to walk down stinky smelly downtown that reeks of fermented beer and bum crap but that's a daily thing except on the weekends so I guess it's cool. We can only know when the day goes by if it's good or not. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm pretty good, I have to walk down stinky smelly downtown that reeks of fermented beer and bum crap but that's a daily thing except on the weekends so I guess it's cool. We can only know when the day goes by if it's good or not.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ewww, downtown. I'm so sorry. Did you take a gun? o.o;;


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

MY 1000TH POST, WHOOOOOO

I'mma use it to say Twitch is my bro and Babydoll is such a sweetheart~

Oh and Husam sucks. :3


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everybody  How is everyone?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm good, other than getting soaked clearing out that damn beaver dam again! Goodmorning

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm good, other than getting soaked clearing out that damn beaver dam again! Goodmorning
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Damn beaver dam.


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning guys 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Morning, what's up?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Damn beaver dam.

Click to collapse



Damn right oh, Congrats on numero 1000

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn right oh, Congrats on numero 1000
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



99% of which are in OT


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 6, 2011)

Nothing much just trynna get out of bed . What bout u guys 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

Cthulhu.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304432304576369110123223234.html

Read this sh!t. Its nuts!

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning Everyone on


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone here?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone here?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems to be just me for now...

Hey WATT!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate the thought of two months of summer school....

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 6, 2011)

haha who saw the apple event... iOS 5= android and bb features= fail


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey everybody! I go vacuuming now! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everybody! I go vacuuming now!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ur a vacuum


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey =D

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey =D
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey MAX!!! 

Any new mods on your site?


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 6, 2011)

Helllooooooo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha hey guys! I  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2011)

hey 
anybody wants anything from Jerusalem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> anybody wants anything from Jerusalem?

Click to collapse



Hey Husam 

Do they have hookahs in Jerusalem?

If so ill take one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha no thanks husam  nothing that I can think of atm  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> anybody wants anything from Jerusalem?

Click to collapse



Baby jesus manger. You said anything! 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey Husam
> 
> Do they have hookahs in Jerusalem?
> 
> If so ill take one

Click to collapse



yah they do

btw I had one yesterday when I was back in jordan 



MacaronyMax said:


> Haha no thanks husam  nothing that I can think of atm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok 



watt9493 said:


> Baby jesus manger. You said anything!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



that's from bethlehem, which is about 20 minutes away from my home


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> anybody wants anything from Jerusalem?

Click to collapse



I want jewish candy!!!!!!

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I want jewish candy!!!!!!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



haha I love having me some jewish candy!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> haha I love having me some jewish candy!!!

Click to collapse



Don't we all?? 

Guys! Check this out: http://www.gigabytecm.com/Eng/ 

I was looking on the website for my motherboard and apparently they make a dual sim android phone


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

I got new glasses

"ph'nglui mglw'nafh cthulhu r'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I got new glasses
> 
> "ph'nglui mglw'nafh cthulhu r'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"

Click to collapse



Awesome  

Good to hear you got them so quickly, I still need to know how to do Wake on wan.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2011)

2164 a year for my auto insurance 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Ugg, still at work it's gunna be like this all week. 17 hour work days

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sad. I can't have my Kindle tonight (pissed my mom off), so I can only talk to my girlfriend for a half hour now. 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm sad. I can't have my Kindle tonight (pissed my mom off), so I can only talk to my girlfriend for a half hour now.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



**** luck man. How long of a long distance relationship is it?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> **** luck man. How long of a long distance relationship is it?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Well, I live in Buffalo, NY, like Twitch. And she...






Well...











... Maybe... Arizona. ;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tough luck buddy, can't you just use yahoo to send her texts?

On a side note, I'm going to start trying to learn how to develop ROMs, it may take awhile for me to get a hang of it but once I do I'll see if you guys maybe wanna help?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, I live in Buffalo, NY, like Twitch. And she...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, that's kinda far away nd @ twitch, are roms written using Java?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tough luck buddy, can't you just use yahoo to send her texts?
> 
> On a side note, I'm going to start trying to learn how to develop ROMs, it may take awhile for me to get a hang of it but once I do I'll see if you guys maybe wanna help?

Click to collapse



No... she takes my phone every night, the PC is in the living room, and tonight, no Kindle... *sigh*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> No... she takes my phone every night, the PC is in the living room, and tonight, no Kindle... *sigh*
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



So how do you use your Kindle to talk to her?



deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, that's kinda far away nd @ twitch, are roms written using Java?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Honestly, I have no clue  I haven't taken a peek at anything yet.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> No... she takes my phone every night, the PC is in the living room, and tonight, no Kindle... *sigh*
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Wow, no offense,  but your mom sounds like a *****!

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Honestly, I have no clue  I haven't taken a peek at anything yet.

Click to collapse



Lol, well you have to start somewhere why rom development tho? Is there something missing from all the other roms?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, well you have to start somewhere why rom development tho? Is there something missing from all the other roms?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No, it's just something I always wanted to do. You know? 

I thought it was awesome to be a rom developer, plus maybe I can help port Maxey's rom to my phone 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, it's just something I always wanted to do. You know?
> 
> I thought it was awesome to be a rom developer, plus maybe I can help port Maxey's rom to my phone
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



True that. Nd goodnight everyone. I'm sooo ****in tired

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> True that. Nd goodnight everyone. I'm sooo ****in tired
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Goodnight DD. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

Morn'.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Morn'.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



hey potato head 
whats up?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, good morning 

Is it bad that I have the All American Rejects stuck in my head? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys, good morning
> 
> Is it bad that I have the All American Rejects stuck in my head?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey what kind of jewish candy do you want? 

and yeah


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, AAR aren't thaaaat bad.

If you like pop rock.

I've been listening to tons of J-pop lately, so I can't criticize. I... I... I LOVE IT.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey what kind of jewish candy do you want?
> 
> and yeah

Click to collapse



I honestly have no clue, something out of the norm that I could easily buy at a store by my house. But you don't really gotta do it, I was jk 

Why is it bad? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, AAR aren't thaaaat bad.
> 
> If you like pop rock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, they aren't bad.

But I'm sorry, to me Lady Gaga is crap. I want to destroy her with a Spartan Laser! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I honestly have no clue, something out of the norm that I could easily buy at a store by my house. But you don't really gotta do it, I was jk
> 
> Why is it bad?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i know, i just want to have your address so that I give it to mtm  

jk


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, they aren't bad.
> 
> But I'm sorry, to me Lady Gaga is crap. I want to destroy her with a Spartan Laser!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



If you like pop, Lady Gaga is fantastic.

But man. Japanese pop. So good.

Also been listening to rap... I normally HATE rap, but this artist Das Racist, they have extreeeemely good lyrics. Not typical ****.

For example, the one guy, who's afro-american:

Couldn't see me like a Cuban playing hockey
Cracker in the chocolate
That's human pocky
Papa look stocky, mama look chalky
Me I look a little somethin' like a young Shock G.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tough luck buddy, can't you just use yahoo to send her texts?
> 
> On a side note, I'm going to start trying to learn how to develop ROMs, it may take awhile for me to get a hang of it but once I do I'll see if you guys maybe wanna help?

Click to collapse



Download jdk and android kitchen and ur all set


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

Morning. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Goodmorning

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

Yesterday was busy...... I made ALL OF MY DELIVERIES... Tired, I am today.....
How are you DD

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2011)

Afternoon! 
How is everybody? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon!
> How is everybody?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Tired. You?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesterday was busy...... I made ALL OF MY DELIVERIES... Tired, I am today.....
> How are you DD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Really tired, and not looking foreword to this week. We are filling silo, so that means 17hour workdays won't be able go get on xda much either

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Really tired, and not looking foreword to this week. We are filling silo, so that means 17hour workdays won't be able go get on xda much either
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I hear ya. My grandfather was a sheep rancher in Australia... Very hard work you do.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tired. You?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Fine, although a bit tired 

I'm thinking of going downtown for some street photography anyone else interested on photography?

@ dd: sorry for that,hope you finish soon 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hear ya. My grandfather was a sheep rancher in Australia... Very hard work you do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Thanks nd that's cool, we used to have sheep. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks nd that's cool, we used to have sheep.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It's supposed to be some semi-well known place called Jon Daryan (Darian? I have to look it up again...) Station. Like, just tons of sheep on a ridiculous amount of acreage. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, Sorry I've been missing-ish for the past few days


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, guys...

So emotionally drained. :<

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

> I'm thinking of going downtown for some street photography anyone else interested on photography?

Click to collapse



Yes Sir I am interested in photography lol, Especially urban art you know graffiti and such, plenty of that in ATL 

Check my flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tenosix/


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok. I'm back. Wtf is this? Look what Pipsqueak did this morning. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Hehe those damn birds

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'm back. Wtf is this? Look what Pipsqueak did this morning.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Umm... What exactly is wrong? The newspapers on the bottom? 
Oh, and hi


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Umm... What exactly is wrong? The newspapers on the bottom?
> Oh, and hi

Click to collapse



She is building.......something....out of  her newspaper....  The funny part? She did it in like ten minutes.  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Aiduharan (Jun 7, 2011)

am i not missed?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Dearly....I was actually wondering about your whereabouts

Click to collapse



I knew his whereabouts the entire time. :3

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2011)

Afternoon 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

HELLO???????????

ANYONE HERE??????


Oh well....

On a very awesome note: I just installed the latest updated bonsai kernal and my phone is zooming


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> HELLO???????????
> 
> ANYONE HERE??????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hai. Congrads on teh kernal

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai. Congrads on teh kernal
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Thanks & Hello Watt!! 

Ya ive been waiting for this current rom and kernal im on for too long it was like 3 months with old rom and no flashing of anything 

But with this new kernal and rom i think ill be good for another 3-6 months, Hopefully tho it wont have to be that long for official gingerbread to come out


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks & Hello Watt!!
> 
> Ya ive been waiting for this current rom and kernal im on for too long it was like 3 months with old rom and no flashing of anything
> 
> But with this new kernal and rom i think ill be good for another 3-6 months, Hopefully tho it wont have to be that long for official gingerbread to come out

Click to collapse



What phone do you have? And im playing infamous. Prob gonna buy the second one this ones so good.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What phone do you have? And im playing infamous. Prob gonna buy the second one this ones so good.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Epic 4G, it says in his sig


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Epic 4G, it says in his sig

Click to collapse



On teh app. And theyre really draggin theyre feetz

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> Yes Sir I am interested in photography lol, Especially urban art you know graffiti and such, plenty of that in ATL
> 
> Check my flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tenosix/

Click to collapse



Where did you come from?!  Nice photos.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> am i not missed?

Click to collapse



Husam did say & more, but yeah, you were  Apparently M_T_M has grown a liking to you. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where did you come from?!  Nice photos.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



from the land of the noobs


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> Yes Sir I am interested in photography lol, Especially urban art you know graffiti and such, plenty of that in ATL
> 
> Check my flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tenosix/

Click to collapse



Hey! nice photos over there  are these yours? if yes, whats your equipment?



davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks & Hello Watt!!
> 
> Ya ive been waiting for this current rom and kernal im on for too long  it was like 3 months with old rom and no flashing of anything
> 
> But with this new kernal and rom i think ill be good for another 3-6  months, Hopefully tho it wont have to be that long for official  gingerbread to come out

Click to collapse


 what? 3 months?? i have daily updates  

@ all: 'evening


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey again =D 


my new project haha  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again =D
> 
> 
> my new project haha
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao! Thank you for the laughs! 






Guys, I break dance 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again =D
> 
> 
> my new project haha
> ...

Click to collapse



get a life max  
jk

@dev, really!?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha   no problem 

XD haha,  film it an you tube! ;D 


twitch153 said:


> Lmao! Thank you for the laughs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get a life max
> jk
> 
> @dev, really!?

Click to collapse



Lmao xD xD Hehe, I'm going to finish it tomorrow 


Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get a life max
> jk
> 
> @dev, really!?

Click to collapse



I do, but not THAT much. That was a picture from prom someone took and posted on facebook.  I had no clue someone took it till today haha

But @Maxey, nah, I'm not that good to be on youtube yet.  Maybe some other time when I improve that skill. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello:

Dexter,Husum,Twitch & Maax.


@ Dexter Does Your Mulit Quote Button Work? 


On another note my wifi transfer of the ridiculous 71mb plants verses zombies got done and it is a ram hog it shut down my launcher and widget locker just to play  WTF?!?! They restarted as they always do it was just dumb that it must eat all my ram to run 


@XDA

WTF ARE YOU DOING TO THE SITE?!?!?!?!?!

Errors Galore


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2011)

Hah you'll be fine,  but okay dude   t from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey! nice photos over there  are these yours? if yes, whats your equipment?
> 
> 
> what? 3 months?? i have daily updates
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to the samsung epic community


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> U jelly?

Click to collapse



Not really, I know your stalker corazon will always belong to me. 

No homo.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not really, I know your stalker corazon will always belong to me.
> 
> No homo.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Dexter,Husum,Twitch & Maax.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey what's wrong?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey what's wrong?

Click to collapse



Well, 

XDA was going slow,then i was getting try again later msgs then i got one that said we will be right back. Also my multiquote button wont work 


Besides im irritated that plants versuse zombies needs all my phone ram to run?

It definitly needs an update so it doesnt use as much 


Thats about it.

I am happy about my new kernal upgrade, its just running fantastic.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Epic is a nice phone, it's a shame it has crap software updates.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Dexter,Husum,Twitch & Maax.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, it doesnt  nut i select quote <copy all> and then edit my message to add a second quote


By the way check my album.
its in greek but you can see the photos 
my two galleries are the ones with numbers in the title...

Edit: the direct links are this and this


Waiting for comments


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope, it doesnt  nut i select quote <copy all> and then edit my message to add a second quote
> 
> 
> By the way check my album.
> ...

Click to collapse



nice gallery 

but you need to fix the colors, you know, contrast, bightness, colors etc


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The Epic is a nice phone, it's a shame it has crap software updates.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i know, but pretty soon it will have official gingerbread which is good but i will have to wait for an updated bonsai rom 

BTW this plants vs. zombies first version is a P.O.S.

When im able to play a whole level its great.

But if the screen turns off it has to reload cause my lockscreen activates and this game uses way too much ram 

Hopefully they fix this, otherwise ill just play on my ipod touch or xbox 360 and stick with humans vs aliens


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nice gallery
> 
> but you need to fix the colors, you know, contrast, bightness, colors etc

Click to collapse



thanks hus 

i know about these settings but im afraid that if i try to load photoshop on my pc, it will explode


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thanks hus
> 
> i know about these settings but im afraid that if i try to load photoshop on my pc, it will explode

Click to collapse



I use windows live photo gallery * whistle*


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thanks hus
> 
> i know about these settings but im afraid that if i try to load photoshop on my pc, it will explode

Click to collapse



The photos are quite nice, I like the one with the old fashioned boat.  And the one with the red line going through it.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I use windows live photo gallery * whistle*

Click to collapse



Isnt it the laggy one that comes with the msn messenger?  
Im way too bored to download and set everything up right now.... ill fix it once i come across a proper pc with ps 

@ twitch: about that line... that was a mistake by some @$#%#$#@$$#%$#%#% in the lab i sent the films to be scanned 
thats not in the original!





which one did you like? (there are many with boats)

thanks though


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> @ twitch: about that line... that was a mistake by some @$#%#$#@$$#%$#%#% in the lab i sent the films to be scanned
> thats not in the original!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.dpgr.gr/usergalleries/displayimage.php?pos=-431614

This one, I think it looks nice. Yeah, it may have been a mistake but it does look nice and it makes it unique, remember, there is beauty in imperfections.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> http://www.dpgr.gr/usergalleries/displayimage.php?pos=-431614
> 
> This one, I think it looks nice. Yeah, it may have been a mistake but it does look nice and it makes it unique, remember, there is beauty in imperfections.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well , the problem in this one is that the moment i was capturing the frame, mr sun decided to hide behind the clouds . i think that some contrast adjustments will do the job.... 
Anyway im off to bed
See you guys tomorrow


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well , the problem in this one is that the moment i was capturing the frame, mr sun decided to hide behind the clouds . i think that some contrast adjustments will do the job....
> Anyway im off to bed
> See you guys tomorrow

Click to collapse



Goodnight! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

Evenin'.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2011)

Night all

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 8, 2011)

Heyyy

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning all. Time fo school

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys, I'm tired.  Plus I have to pee and there is not a toilet to be found. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys, I'm tired.  Plus I have to pee and there is not a toilet to be found.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Haha story of my life

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 8, 2011)

... Cried for an hour last night before I just passed out... *sigh*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... Cried for an hour last night before I just passed out... *sigh*
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



why?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, it starts off with my dad screaming at me, because I was in the bathroom for forty minutes before showering (I was having trouble ****ting, didn't eat much fiber), so he blames my phone, yells at me, says the phone doesn't go in the bathroom (I WAS READING), blah blah. Before that he yelled at me and asked (barked) what I was doing (I was eating because, oh, my mum ****ing told me to). So now I'm ready to cry, go to my room (I was gonna use my Kindle to get on Twitter and calm down, being they take my phone at night), and my mom took my Kindle. So now I'm already broken, but now I'm broken and alone. Just ****ing bawled for an hour...

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 8, 2011)

I killed the thread. :<

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, it starts off with my dad screaming at me, because I was in the bathroom for forty minutes before showering (I was having trouble ****ting, didn't eat much fiber), so he blames my phone, yells at me, says the phone doesn't go in the bathroom (I WAS READING), blah blah. Before that he yelled at me and asked (barked) what I was doing (I was eating because, oh, my mum ****ing told me to). So now I'm ready to cry, go to my room (I was gonna use my Kindle to get on Twitter and calm down, being they take my phone at night), and my mom took my Kindle. So now I'm already broken, but now I'm broken and alone. Just ****ing bawled for an hour...
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



 well that just made my morning sad. Keep your chin up tho man, things will change before you know it. Time flies when you get past 18... how old are you?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 8, 2011)

Sixteen in four days. Saturday will be nice. ;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sixteen in four days. Saturday will be nice. ;-;
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Cool, getting drunk?lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2011)

Afternoon. :/

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sixteen in four days. Saturday will be nice. ;-;
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Don't be sad, you'll never be alone.  You'll always be with us. Stalker ways ftw.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't be sad, you'll never be alone.  You'll always be with us. Stalker ways ftw.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What's up Twitch! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up Twitch!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



In school  In my supposed computer tech class, SO fun.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello BD & Twitch & Good Morning


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok. I'm back. It's 95° here so, I'm continually checking on my birds. They have their own fan for air circulation and I have this water mister set up to cool the temp even further. Plus, I'm changing their water every hour so it's fresh and cold.  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'm back. It's 95° here so, I'm continually checking on my birds. They have their own fan for air circulation and I have this water mister set up to cool the temp even further. Plus, I'm changing their water every hour so it's fresh and cold.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



DAMN, spoiled birds 

LOL


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> DAMN, spoiled birds
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



Agreed lol  

Btw weather is **** here (thunder and rain and ****) and I'm listening to Thunderstruck  Too bad I can't go out  Well I could because my parents aren't here (Bon Jovi concert) but still.
Oh well  Hi everyone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Agreed lol
> 
> Btw weather is **** here (thunder and rain and ****) and I'm listening to Thunderstruck  Too bad I can't go out  Well I could because my parents aren't here (Bon Jovi concert) but still.
> Oh well  Hi everyone

Click to collapse



Weather is 86 here not hot yet but will be 

And hello David


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Weather is 86 here not hot yet but will be
> 
> And hello David

Click to collapse



Well people are calling you David so we can't be both  Just call me nyan cat or something (lol)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 8, 2011)

IT'S SO FUGGIN' HOT

Twitch, what's your side of town hitting?

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well people are calling you David so we can't be both  Just call me nyan cat or something (lol)

Click to collapse



Ill be dave and u be david 

Or i guess i could call you poptart cat


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> IT'S SO FUGGIN' HOT
> 
> Twitch, what's your side of town hitting?
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure it's 80°F here, what about you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 80°F here, what about you?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



23°C now

whazapy?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 94 degrees over here

Click to collapse



That's the price you pay for getting good weather for the rest of the year round.  

Do you live in Mexico M_T_M? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Husum 

Its now 93 Degrees here and only going to get hotter


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

> How dare you say that 'nana?  Just because I speak Spanish? How do you even know that I'm Mexican and speak Spanish? Are you with the Federales?
> 
> JK...No sir...I live in the US of A

Click to collapse



No, because I have a feeling you have been to Mexico or were raised there or at least lived there for a moment of time. 

I'm not with the Federales, besides, I already saw your green card...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

nice one twitch, mtm is angry who knows what he'll do now


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Born and raised in Mexico platano.....been here for almost 20 years now
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna find out?  LOL

Click to collapse



See? I had reason to ask if you lived there! 

Sure, amuse me haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 80°F here, what about you?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



82°... blaaaah

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

The sweat on my nuts is sweating for God's sake. I <3 AC. 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

All you Americans and your daft Fahrenheit!  it was 33 CELSIUS, here today with the humidex bringing it to around 42. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

The thunder storms have rolled though and cooled things off also, I just had a thought that my avitar pic looks a little to serious and pissed off, thoughts on it??

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think you should replace your avatar with a more drunk looking Android, he is delirious... I'm going to be getting that thunder storm today  Oh, I must have been delirious myself today because I looked across the street and saw something that looked like a dog, I turned back around then looked back and it was just a plastic bag, but I swear on my life it looked just like a dog. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> The sweat on my nuts is sweating for God's sake. I <3 AC.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



By the way, I don't even have AC in my house! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> By the way, I don't even have AC in my house!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



TWITCH WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOOOOU

youcouldalwayscometomyhouseforasexpartybetweenjustyouandme cough 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> TWITCH WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOOOOU
> 
> youcouldalwayscometomyhouseforasexpartybetweenjustyouandme cough
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Poverty, that's what's wrong with me haha

Aren't you christian? And don't you have a girlfriend?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Poverty, that's what's wrong with me haha
> 
> Aren't you christian? And don't you have a girlfriend?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yes to both of those. BUT TWITCH IT'LL JUST BE YOU AND ME ALL NIGHT LONG

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yes to both of those. BUT TWITCH IT'LL JUST BE YOU AND ME ALL NIGHT LONG
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Way to go and make things awkward obsidianlol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yes to both of those. BUT TWITCH IT'LL JUST BE YOU AND ME ALL NIGHT LONG
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



You reminded me to never come to your house


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, it starts off with my dad screaming at me, because I was in the bathroom for forty minutes before showering (I was having trouble ****ting, didn't eat much fiber), so he blames my phone, yells at me, says the phone doesn't go in the bathroom (I WAS READING), blah blah. Before that he yelled at me and asked (barked) what I was doing (I was eating because, oh, my mum ****ing told me to). So now I'm ready to cry, go to my room (I was gonna use my Kindle to get on Twitter and calm down, being they take my phone at night), and my mom took my Kindle. So now I'm already broken, but now I'm broken and alone. Just ****ing bawled for an hour...
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



sounds EXACTLY like my house

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2011)

For those *****ing. It was 103 degrees in my school today. 99 outside, no breeze.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Some freaky, weird and nasty stuff going on on this thread

Click to collapse



what are you talking about


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey all, whats up?

@hus: finally fixed that multiquote thing in maxs forum. now its gone for good! i think tht we are ready to open the gates to the trologen followers...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Read below...the 'nana and this other member have gone Broke Back Mountain ob us

Click to collapse



lol, i know that potato head is g4y 


Edit: my 7,000th post


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 9, 2011)

7,000 posts...come on.

How many in this thread... XDA needs to do a massive cleanup btw to gain some server space, sooo....this thread looks good to do the honors


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sick. Again. :/ 102° fever. WTF?!?! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> 7,000 posts...come on.
> 
> How many in this thread... XDA needs to do a massive cleanup btw to gain some server space, sooo....this thread looks good to do the honors

Click to collapse



ok, we'll start another one 

@bd: get well soon


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Read below...the 'nana and this other member have gone Broke Back Mountain on us

Click to collapse



This isn't consensual broke back! If anything it's rape! I no love long time! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, we'll start another one

Click to collapse



ouchh...didn't think about that .

Cheers,


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> 7,000 posts...come on.
> 
> How many in this thread... XDA needs to do a massive cleanup btw to gain some server space, sooo....this thread looks good to do the honors

Click to collapse



No that's not cool  Why not delete other pointless threads? We did nothing wrong to deserve that...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> ouchh...didn't think about that .
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



anyway, I'm gonna spam less I promise


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Amused yet?
> Baaaaaaaahahahahaha...'nana is freaking out!!

Click to collapse



I'm amused and partially sad but you can't bring down the happiness that is flowing through me..no homo haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm in! I always wanted to be a mobster!

Click to collapse



Aren't you that Guy who does the doodles?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

Nevermind, just got your avitar mixed up with someone else's... your the guy who can't back up his car very welllol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> 7,000 posts...come on.
> 
> How many in this thread... XDA needs to do a massive cleanup btw to gain some server space, sooo....this thread looks good to do the honors

Click to collapse



I know its not your forum, but goto the epic general section and do cleanup lmao, its a disaster, off-topic has an excuse for being flooded


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

@husam @MTM AND I RESPECTED YOU GUYS

;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Lot of people use this Avatar. And yeah, I'm that guy . I do pretty well in normal driving though, you should see it!

Click to collapse




Hey there! welcome on the mafia( although  twitch must confirm it , so you can be offiacially a mafioso)

remember me? seen you around baadnewz's roms

--------------------------

why does ftp speed is so slow?? Im waiting 5 minutes for a few mb deletion


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Of course I know you! I always wondered what where those badges on some people's sigs but now I know!
> 
> I hope he does confirm, I'm a "Goodfella".

Click to collapse



Hi there, nice to meet you, i joined the mafia like a few months ago,

BTW hitting thanks, for the thank u gave me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 9, 2011)

'Evening


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

So, I'm taking a dump.
























Yeah, that's all. Really.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

Why do I have to have a 102° fever when it's 97° out. 
Husam! This is YOUR FAULT! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello 

@ Max
@BD Hopefull you get better 
@obsidianchao


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> 
> @ Max
> @BD Hopefull you get better
> @obsidianchao

Click to collapse



Hi. Hopefully soon. I usually only get sick once a year and now it's twice this year. I HATE BEING SICK!   I also hope it rains soon....
How are you?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. Hopefully soon. I usually only get sick once a year and now it's twice this year. I HATE BEING SICK!   I also hope it rains soon....
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Fine, bored at work restoring apps cause im trying to wipe some bad data off my phone causing freezes
, so i wiped everything...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Of course I know you! I always wondered what where those badges on some people's sigs but now I know!
> 
> I hope he does confirm, I'm a "Goodfella".

Click to collapse



Yeah if the rest of the group accepts you then I'm cool with that. 

Ugh, guys I feel raped. I had a physical... Then I had a ppd. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

@max: good find xDDDDDDDD

@potato: cheer up maite 

hey hookah


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @max: good find xDDDDDDDD
> 
> @potato: cheer up maite
> 
> hey hookah

Click to collapse



hello husum, hows life?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, hello to you too...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh, hello to you too...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hey there almighty DON banana 


Sorry i missed you


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey there almighty DON banana
> 
> 
> Sorry i missed you

Click to collapse



I was actually referring to Husam but hello  I have Arby's!!!! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hello husum, hows life?

Click to collapse



good, my dad hates my spiked hair, but im here to rebel 

viva anarchy 

btw hi don


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good, my dad hates my spiked hair, but im here to rebel
> 
> viva anarchy
> 
> btw hi don

Click to collapse



Hello  Just remember, you gotta fight for your right to partay! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello  Just remember, you gotta fight for your right to partay!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



FOR FREEDOM!!! 






wtf???!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FOR FREEDOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You never heard the song from the beastie boys?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah if the rest of the group accepts you then I'm cool with that.
> 
> Ugh, guys I feel raped. I had a physical... Then I had a ppd.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I went to the doctor this morning also, that's how I found out about the fever. I wasn't feeling well to begin with but the nurse was like OMG "you poor dear" you have such a high fever.... 0.o

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I went to the doctor this morning also, that's how I found out about the fever. I wasn't feeling well to begin with but the nurse was like OMG "you poor dear" you have such a high fever.... 0.o
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Are you okay? I hope it's nothing serious.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Are you okay? I hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



More of the same.... You have blinding migraines that cause you to vomit and lose your vision.....BUT.................we have no idea why.

I woke up feeling really weak. :/ Like Sparky carried me down three (and back up) three flights of stairs weak. Luckily, I had the appointment made already. So when they discovered the fever they sort of dropped the migraines and focused on the fever. If it doesn't break, I have to go back tomorrow.... 0.o

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You never heard the song from the beastie boys?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



no, but i was wtf'ing myself xD

I know I know, I'm a retard


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> More of the same.... You have blinding migraines that cause you to vomit and lose your vision.....BUT.................we have no idea why.
> 
> I woke up feeling really weak. :/ Like Sparky carried me down three (and back up) three flights of stairs weak. Luckily, I had the appointment made already. So when they discovered the fever they sort of dropped the migraines and focused on the fever. If it doesn't break, I have to go back tomorrow.... 0.o
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



To me it sounds like pressure is building up in the front hemisphere of your brain, but of course I'm not a doctor.  I hope everything is okay with you.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, but i was wtf'ing myself xD
> 
> I know I know, I'm a retard

Click to collapse



How do you facepalm at your own fail?! That's a fail all on it's own. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How do you facepalm at your own fail?! That's a fail all on it's own.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



they did it to me


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> To me it sounds like pressure is building up in the front hemisphere of your brain, but of course I'm not a doctor.  I hope everything is okay with you.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Thanks. How goes it with you?
You know what this thread needs?
Moar pikturs! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2011)

View attachment 620620
Like these?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2011)

View attachment 620627
I w1n

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 620620
> Like these?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> ...

Click to collapse



So cluttered I prefer minimalist myself

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 620620
> Like these?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooh...me likey your wallpaper. Actually I like your whole screenshot. Nice! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Deliorious 
& Watt


Also guys check out my song: http://goo.gl/doodle/1pa1


It would of been better but the recording doesnt go very long


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's mine

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's is mine:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Deliorious
> & Watt
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will listen to your song on my lappy later...it didn't work on my phone....  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Deliorious
> & Watt
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey David, what's new? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey David, what's new?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



not too much, besides im enjoying not having an expensive tv bill anymore cause im watching everything for free online thanks to the hp wireless tv connect i love it, i have everything on my tv


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So cluttered I prefer minimalist myself
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Its my only cluttered screen. Everything else is poweramp, Pandora, a picture frame and widgetsoid.  

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



How do you change the fonts in simi clock!?!?! Thats why i don't use it anymoer

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not too much, besides im enjoying not having an expensive tv bill anymore cause im watching everything for free online thanks to the hp wireless tv connect i love it, i have everything on my tv

Click to collapse



What website do you use? Netflix?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its my only cluttered screen. Everything else is poweramp, Pandora, a picture frame and widgetsoid.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's good. Too much clutter ruins the look of a screen I think

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How do you change the fonts in simi clock!?!?! Thats why i don't use it anymoer
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an option to change them in the menu and I have a fonts folder that I direct Simi clock to when changing fonts....

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> There is an option to change them in the menu and I have a fonts folder that I direct Simi clock to when changing fonts....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Looks like the free apk isnt on teh marketz anymore 

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Looks like the free apk isnt on teh marketz anymore
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I got the paid version the week Hateman uploaded it....but I'm surprised to hear that....there is no free version....

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What website do you use? Netflix?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse




I use: Netflix,Hulu Plus, as subscriptions go (still way cheaper then cable)

For Free: I download torrents or 

For Tv: tvlinks.eu
For Movies: Movies.2k


Its awesome especially tv links they have everyshow you could possible want


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a better deal than that... Starting July 1st  my landlord is paying for the Direct TV for the whole house (Sparky and I on the third floor, the idiots on the Second floor and His apt on the first floor...)
 Free TV yay! 
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I use: Netflix,Hulu Plus, as subscriptions go (still way cheaper then cable)
> 
> For Free: I download torrents or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is tvlinks.eu any good? Im looking for a free tv sorta thing


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

Torrent. Torrent ERRYTHIN'. I can't stand the quality of streams.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

And here is my current screen


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ma powers out. Thank god i have a freshly charged 1900mah battery and this 1900mah one at 67%

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And here is my current screen

Click to collapse



Very clean. 
I try to keep it pretty minimal myself except that one icon for my mediafly podcasts.... I. Need. Podcast. Now. (knowwhatI'msayin)


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very clean.
> I try to keep it pretty minimal myself except that one icon for my mediafly podcasts.... I. Need. Podcast. Now. (knowwhatI'msayin)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Actually... no I don't. I have never done anything with podcasts ever.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

My homescreen looks like a mess compared to yours. ;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't do minimalistic, it's not my style.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

http://db.tt/Cyh64hc http://db.tt/ltBxIbC

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> http://db.tt/Cyh64hc http://db.tt/ltBxIbC
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Your link didnt work for me


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

How odd. They're public DB links. XDA app won't take my screenshots. >.>

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Alright! So, what do you want me to do boss?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, right now Twitch is a bit busy (we're having sex right now), bit if you could take those images from the links I just posted and then put them in IMG tags it'd be greatly appreciated!

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, right now Twitch is a bit busy (we're having sex right now), bit if you could take those images from the links I just posted and then put them in IMG tags it'd be greatly appreciated!
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



So so wrong about that  No sexy time for you.  Not now, not never haha I'm strictly a puss man  By the way, Unicorn dj, that's pimping haha 

@New guy, introduce yourself  Why do you want to be a part of this mafia, and how can you make yourself useful? Besides apparently parking incorrectly lmao

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

Goodnight guys


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight guys

Click to collapse



Goodnight buddy 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

Morn.

I'm gonna build a restaurant and name it Chao's Chow. Then when someone leaves, I'll say, "Hope you enjoyed Chao's Chow! Ciao!"

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry I was out. Well, I'm m1l4droid, I want to be part of mafia because it's cool. I like guns and mostly hate other people so I think I could be useful.
> 
> P.S. I wasn't trying to park, I was trying to get out of an alley, it's different!

Click to collapse



For now you'll be a piciotto and we'll see how it goes from there.  By the way, you seem pretty happy for someone who hates everyone haha 

Welcome. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

Gooooood mornin' Twitch. Today your last day of school? :3

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Morn.
> 
> I'm gonna build a restaurant and name it Chao's Chow. Then when someone leaves, I'll say, "Hope you enjoyed Chao's Chow! Ciao!"
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Morning  Dude, that's pretty awesome. But you should also have a pet Chow Chow as your mascot 

Edit: No I get out the 14th 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

'Afternoon

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

Husam!  How goes it friend? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning  Dude, that's pretty awesome. But you should also have a pet Chow Chow as your mascot
> 
> Edit: No I get out the 14th
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



HAHA. Oh man Regents are gonna suck.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> HAHA. Oh man Regents are gonna suck.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Which regents do you have? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Which regents do you have?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Uh... English, Spanish, Global, Earth Science, Geometry. Geometry is the last one, I'm excited for that one, I like math.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Husam!  How goes it friend?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Tis going great 
What about you?

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

Now playing: Kokoro to Inryoku, by ClariS. 

I love ClariS. Only J-Pop band I like. :3

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## g_lucio (Jun 10, 2011)

Ma che gruppo è?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

g_lucio said:


> Ma che gruppo è?

Click to collapse



What exactly are you asking? "But that group is?"                           And goodmorning everybody 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

Now playing: Combination Pizza Hut and Taco Bell, by Das Racist. This song is literal genius.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is tvlinks.eu any good? Im looking for a free tv sorta thing

Click to collapse



It's awesome, im able to watch like all my favorite shows, plus a lot of them that don't air anymore 

I download torrents mainly for movies as streaming of movies suck


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok I will be piciotto but what exactly is that?
> 
> P.S. I look happy but I have constant mood swings :s.

Click to collapse





picciotto (plural picciotti) is also used to refer to lower level mafioso soldiers. However, picciotto usually indicates a younger, more inexperienced mafioso, one who has not necessarily been made. Picciotti usually perform grittier tasks or simple tasks such as beatings and robbery.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, yeah read the whole ranking system. Seems pretty interesting.
> P.S. Does this mean I can beat up people I don't like, or should have permission? Boy it's gonna be a lot of people...

Click to collapse



hey, since when you're a part of the mafia?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, since when you're a part of the mafia?

Click to collapse



Since you switched your avatar


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Since 18 hours ago.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



who approved you?

@hooka: don't you love getting rick roll'd 
I know I don't


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The don himself, just look a few pages back dude!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok, you'll be added in the first page 
welcome new member


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> who approved you?
> 
> @hooka: don't you love getting rick roll'd
> I know I don't

Click to collapse



actually i like that song


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> actually i like that song

Click to collapse



you're as weird as that potato head


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're as weird as that potato head

Click to collapse



whats wrong with liking that song its better then: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4


and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0


What one do you dislike less?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> whats wrong with liking that song its better then:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not gonna click any, so I don't know


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not gonna click any, so I don't know

Click to collapse



To save you time it's Justin Beiber's Baby, and Rebecca Black's Friday...I hate them equally. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> To save you time it's Justin Beiber's Baby, and Rebecca Black's Friday...I hate them equally.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey there dev


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey there dev

Click to collapse



Hey Husam! You guys want to see my yearbook photo? Warning! It's horrible  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Husam! You guys want to see my yearbook photo? Warning! It's horrible
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



since it's horrible, HELL YES!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> since it's horrible, HELL YES!!

Click to collapse



Well too bad 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> since it's horrible, HELL YES!!

Click to collapse



I second this 



twitch153 said:


> Well too bad
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



And Come ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon, PLEASE


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I second this
> 
> 
> 
> And Come ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon, PLEASE

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. I think me, Husam, and Babydoll ever exposed ourselves to the mafia thread. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure. I think me, Husam, and Babydoll ever exposed ourselves to the mafia thread.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yup, hooka show yourself!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, hooka show yourself!!

Click to collapse



Yep expose yourself haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> There...I help...I can haz cookie nao?

Click to collapse



No cookies for you! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> There...I help...I can haz cookie nao?

Click to collapse



NO!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, hooka show yourself!!

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Yep expose yourself haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ok hold on ill find some pics


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Heres is me and my gf. 

Kinda a bad picture was kinda tipsy when taking this  lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

You look kinda tipsy haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Heres is me and my gf.
> 
> Kinda a bad picture was kinda tipsy when taking this  lol

Click to collapse



for a hookah addict, you look young


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> for a hookah addict, you look young

Click to collapse



i get that all the time, i'm 23 believe it or not


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is a pic of me smoking and my friends took it at the right time when making that "O"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> http://db.tt/Cyh64hc http://db.tt/ltBxIbC
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I Want that wallpaper.  Please......please, please, please.... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I Want that wallpaper.  Please......please, please, please....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hello BD 

I posted pics


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That's because of the Justin B. haircut mate
> 
> 
> 
> @Nana......listen you...I wantz me cookie or I'll show those pictures of you and Fidel Castro in Bora-bora

Click to collapse



Hey he copied me  I was born way b4 he was 

How dare you insult my hair


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol nice O 

hi BD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That's because of the Justin B. haircut mate
> 
> 
> 
> @Nana......listen you...I wantz me cookie or I'll show those pictures of you and Fidel Castro in Bora-bora

Click to collapse



I don't care! Bring it haha 

@Dave, that pic with the "o" is freaking awesome! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol nice O
> 
> hi BD

Click to collapse



Hi Husam. What's up?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't care! Bring it haha
> 
> @Dave, that pic with the "o" is freaking awesome!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i have a video of one that floats away do u want to see it???

Oh ill have to upload it to dropbox....

EDIT: Nvrmind its on my gfs crappy cricket phone


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD
> 
> I posted pics

Click to collapse



I saw them. They are very nice. You and your gf look happy. (I like happy people pictures) 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



nothing, just messing around 

anything with you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saw them. They are very nice. You and your gf look happy. (I like happy people pictures)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



ya we are most of the time...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just messing around
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



My doctor is recommending surgery for my migraines. 
Other than that I kept Sparky awake all night being sick.... Poor Sparky 
Edit: since I'm sick and they is gonna cut my head open....can we haz moar pikturs?   
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My doctor is recommending surgery for my migraines.
> Other than that I kept Sparky awake all night being sick.... Poor Sparky
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



lobotomy?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is something random from 2 years ago around halloween


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lobotomy?!

Click to collapse



No. certain nerves (they think) cause migraines. The idea is to cut the muscles pressing on the nerves (in certain pressure points), to relieve the pressure on the nerve. Usually they try botox first (that relaxes the muscles which takes the pressure off the nerve) but I can't have botox....I'm allergic to something in it

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. certain nerves (they think) cause migraines. The idea is to cut the muscles pressing on the nerves (in certain pressure points), to relieve the pressure on the nerve. Usually they try botox first (that relaxes the muscles which takes the pressure off the nerve) but I can't have botox....I'm allergic to something in it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I see
good luck


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I see
> good luck

Click to collapse



Thanks. Ok enough of that....where's moar pikturs??
 
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. Ok enough of that....where's moar pikturs??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



maybe huysum can put up picks


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> maybe huysum can put up picks

Click to collapse



there


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

Here.....

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Here @MTM 









Here is something that might make you laugh @MTM


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i have a video of one that floats away do u want to see it???
> 
> Oh ill have to upload it to dropbox....
> 
> EDIT: Nvrmind its on my gfs crappy cricket phone

Click to collapse



You should really get your gf a better phone....than a "crappy cricket" phone.  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should really get your gf a better phone....than a "crappy cricket" phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i know, i just have to figure out how to flash a sprint phone or whatever on cricket service, plus non contract phones are expensive


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

*Chocalate Chips Are Lies*



M_T_M said:


> For that.....you can haz many cookies mate

Click to collapse



yummy 

however i have a feeling the chocolate chips are lies


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yummy
> 
> however i have a feeling the chocolate chips are lies

Click to collapse



All chocolate chips are lies....and so is the cake...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All chocolate chips are lies....and so is the cake...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



u mean this cake:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

> How can you make that statement without providing valuable proof to back up your comments!!

Click to collapse



LMAO,

Cause from all the people that get treats (swype typo for threads) its always a lie...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

just made this one up


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> For that.....you can haz many cookies mate

Click to collapse



Why are you asking us for cookies if you have your own?!  Baman and Piderman hurts my head trying to comprehend it...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why are you asking us for cookies if you have your own?!  Baman and Piderman hurts my head trying to comprehend it...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



LOL, i find it hilarious how the move around and enter each others house LMAO


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How can you make that statement without providing valuable proof to back up your comments!!

Click to collapse



I can make any statement I like.....especially when you won't remember it..... 
P.S. you have been hit with mai beatin' brick.... (instant memory loss) 
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll! <333

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

Sigh, is there any worse converation than one with your ex who you still love, and then all of the sudden the conversation is about her sex life


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Well....the conversation could be worst. It could be about you losing the game

Click to collapse



You lose....the game.


Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

Psshhh, the game lost the game when it met me nd mmmmmm, Guinness 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2011)

Eff migranes in the butt. And working without being able to see straight. Eff that too

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Eff migranes in the butt. And working without being able to see straight. Eff that too
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



You have migranes bad?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You have migranes bad?

Click to collapse



yes. And they can't find out why. Just keep putting me on more medicine but it doesn't really work

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yes. And they can't find out why. Just keep putting me on more medicine but it doesn't really work
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesnt have anything to do with that other medical problem you where talking about a while ago?(i dont remember what it is)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just made this one up

Click to collapse



HOLY BUMP!!
second page!!??


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

HEY GUYS IT'S MY BIRTHDAY AND I'M SIXTEEN NOW.

Yay~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> HEY GUYS IT'S MY BIRTHDAY AND I'M SIXTEEN NOW.
> 
> Yay~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



happy birthday 
i hope twitch give you the gift you want 

let's summon erick for your wishes xD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> happy birthday
> i hope twitch give you the gift you want
> 
> let's summon erick for your wishes xD

Click to collapse



I want Twitch to walk across Buffalo and hand me $300. HMMM

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It doesnt have anything to do with that other medical problem you where talking about a while ago?(i dont remember what it is)

Click to collapse



No it doesnt. Its alright dd.  

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I want Twitch to walk across Buffalo and hand me $300. HMMM
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I thought you wanted him to sleep with you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> HEY GUYS IT'S MY BIRTHDAY AND I'M SIXTEEN NOW.
> 
> Yay~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Happy birthday obsidian!! Hope it's a good one 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No it doesnt. Its alright dd.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I want Twitch to walk across Buffalo and hand me $300. HMMM
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday 

No, that's not gonna happen...

1. I have my sister's baby shower today so I can't walk.

2. I'm too lazy to walk on a Saturday haha

3. I don't even have $300 for myself...

But I wish you good birthday wishes and happy spamming. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I thought you wanted him to sleep with you?

Click to collapse



He already sleeps with me.

@twitch have a good one XD You're gonna be bored as hell. Bring your phone charger.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

@DD Thanks~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yes. And they can't find out why. Just keep putting me on more medicine but it doesn't really work
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask about botox. It's supposed to work. I can't have it but, I know a girl who did. She doesn't get them anymore. 

I'm not sure how I sent this message


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> HEY GUYS IT'S MY BIRTHDAY AND I'M SIXTEEN NOW.
> 
> Yay~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!    

I'm not sure how I sent this message


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

hey twitch, hey, twitch hey hey


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey twitch, hey, twitch hey hey

Click to collapse



Hi Husam.
What's up?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam.
> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



ey bd
nothing much at all 
really bored to death


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ey bd
> nothing much at all
> really bored to death

Click to collapse



Me too. I'm on bed rest until at least Monday or Tuesday...   
Sparky is working (as usual)..... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

So, girlfriend drew me this. http://db.tt/onwrNeL

That's Rainbow Dash from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

Also, I told her I love her. :3

@BD Why bed rest? :<

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> So, girlfriend drew me this. http://db.tt/onwrNeL
> 
> That's Rainbow Dash from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I still have that stupid fever and I've been getting weak spells...(like I can't walk without help weak) so until they can get all my tests done and the results back.... :/
I'M BORED DAMNIT! 
on another note... Are you having a gooooood birthday?

I'm not sure how I sent this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everyone. I just finished cutting grass for 2hours. Ugg my back hurts

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey everyone. I just finished cutting grass for 2hours. Ugg my back hurts
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hi DD. 


I'm not sure how I sent this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi DD.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I sent this message

Click to collapse



Still feeling like crap bbd?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2011)

So im 17 and get 4 o'clock shadow. Fml.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Still feeling like crap bbd?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Pretty much.... Whaddya gonna do? :/
It's drizzly and grey here anyway... Not like it's good weather to go out in anyway.... 


Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pretty much.... Whaddya gonna do? :/
> It's drizzly and grey here anyway... Not like it's good weather to go out in anyway....
> 
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Yeah, just stay inside and relaxx it was grey and drizzly here to... but now it's full downpour mode

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, just stay inside and relaxx it was grey and drizzly here to... but now it's full downpour mode
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Like here?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Like here?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up Watt?
I can't get xda to load on mai N1.... On the NS...it's fine... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up Watt?
> I can't get xda to load on mai N1.... On the NS...it's fine...
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Pissed at how much i need to shave, and ny phone does that randomly too

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pissed at how much i need to shave, and ny phone does that randomly too
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



I fixed it.... I cleared data in the app and now....  
(edited the weird symbols and words showing up in my post  )

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Like here?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know... was it pissing down rain there?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

Sparky has allot of music stored on my computer that Google has informed me either.... mp3 file was empty no music stored in file, error uploading or incompatible file type....  WTF? why is all this useless crap taking up valuable space on my hard drive?  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky has allot of music stored on my computer that Google has informed me either.... mp3 file was empty no music stored in file, error uploading or incompatible file type....  WTF? why is all this useless crap taking up valuable space on my hard drive?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



How is Google telling you that? Sorry, just a little confused

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How is Google telling you that? Sorry, just a little confused
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Technically, it's not telling me anything. Sparky finally got his invite (that I signed him up for  ) and so I'm uploading all the music He has stored on my computer. When I click on the tray icon I can view a little menu that tells me how many songs have been uploaded. If I dig further, it will show me how many songs the Google Music Manager has skipped, then in the list of skipped songs it tells me a reason why.... (the ones I noted in my post above). Does that answer your question?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Technically, it's not telling me anything. Sparky finally got his invite (that I signed him up for  ) and so I'm uploading all the music He has stored on my computer. When I click on the tray icon I can view a little menu that tells me how many songs have been uploaded. If I dig further, it will show me how many songs the Google Music Manager has skipped, then in the list of skipped songs it tells me a reason why.... (the ones I noted in my post above). Does that answer your question?

Click to collapse



Yup. Thanks. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I still have that stupid fever and I've been getting weak spells...(like I can't walk without help weak) so until they can get all my tests done and the results back.... :/
> I'M BORED DAMNIT!
> on another note... Are you having a gooooood birthday?
> 
> I'm not sure how I sent this message

Click to collapse



Best day of my life. :3

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So im 17 and get 4 o'clock shadow. Fml.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to my world haha Shave against the grain xD

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2011)

Also, cake time!

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Best day of my life. :3
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'm glad you had/are having a good birthday!
Hi Twitch!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone! And I have to go again. Must clean up...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi everyone! And I have to go again. Must clean up...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Bye........ 

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Also, cake time!
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Yayy, cake, send me a peice


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yayy, cake, send me a peice

Click to collapse



Too far.

But Twitch can have some.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Too far.
> 
> But Twitch can have some.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Are you sure the cake isn't a lie?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Too far.
> 
> But Twitch can have some.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Okay, I will just have to imagen eating some... what kind is it? Nd @ Watt, hey what's up?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, I will just have to imagen eating some... what kind is it? Nd @ Watt, hey what's up?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It was this delicious Oreo cake. Tasted like Oreos. In cake form.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2011)

My jobs piss. Its 100 degrees, and i get paid minimum wage (725$) its not enough to start on my own, but just enough to squeak by.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ha! I'm 21 and just starting to grow facial hair!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I started at 13. -.-

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you sure the cake isn't a lie?

Click to collapse



The cake is a lie cause i no haz it

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ha! I'm 21 and just starting to grow facial hair!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you need to get your hormones checked 

hi all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you need to get your hormones checked
> 
> hi all

Click to collapse



Goodmorning hus

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning hus
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



whats up double d ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whats up double d ?

Click to collapse



Haha, nice. Double d. Just working, hbu?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd like to inform you all that I just awakened.

And farted.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, nice. Double d. Just working, hbu?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



nothing at all,
all i'm doing here is eat, sleep, xda/facebook.
boooooring



			
				m1l4droid said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I have done that, they're normal. It's growing, it's just a bit slow.

Click to collapse



glad to hear that xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'd like to inform you all that I just awakened.
> 
> And farted.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Good story bro

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good story bro
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



you should've used this


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you should've used this

Click to collapse



I actually thought about it, but then didn't feel like looking for it 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

Hai. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



heyya  

whats up?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> heyya
> 
> whats up?

Click to collapse



Nuttin. Sitting in bed, downloading the latest nightly for mai N1..... 
(the one good thing about bedrest and having two phones.....Lots O' Time for CRACKFLASHING! 
(i haz ORD)

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nuttin. Sitting in bed, downloading the latest nightly for mai N1.....
> (the one good thing about bedrest and having two phones.....Lots O' Time for CRACKFLASHING!
> (i haz ORD)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



lol
time for bed rest ord therapy?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> time for bed rest ord therapy?

Click to collapse



Neva! I haz ORD and I'm happy! 
BTW: the, CAKE is a lie, my BRICK....
VERY REAL!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neva! I haz ORD and I'm happy!
> BTW: the, CAKE is a lie, my BRICK....
> VERY REAL!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



your brick is a bigger lie than the cake


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> your brick is a bigger lie than the cake

Click to collapse



Really? Are YOU SURE you wanna have that as your final answer?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2011)

hiiiii!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Really? Are YOU SURE you wanna have that as your final answer?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



yeah, I am more than sure

Hi watt


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, I am more than sure
> 
> Hi watt

Click to collapse



Ok.... You won't know when it's coming but.... A brick to the head is imminent....   
Then we'll see how NOT REAL my brick is................ 

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

Did I kill the thread?    

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did I kill the thread?
> 
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse



*hug*

OHWAITYOU'RESICKEWEWEW

*Hazmat Suit*

*hug*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all! You seem quite happy chao 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi all! You seem quite happy chao
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, still running off the awesome high my birthday brought.

Finals start tomorrow, though. :<

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yeah, still running off the awesome high my birthday brought.
> 
> Finals start tomorrow, though. :<
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



My only final is the 22nd for Chemistry.  What about you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

Tomorrow, Wednesday, Friday, next Tuesday, Next Thursday. ;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Tomorrow, Wednesday, Friday, next Tuesday, Next Thursday. ;-;
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



What subjects? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What subjects?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Tomorrow is Spanish, dunno the rest, but I know there's earth science, geometry, global, and English.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

That sounds horribly fun. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back!

Sorry for being away the weekend, but I had an astronomy seminar  ...... I'm in love with the sky.....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't we all love the sky?  I was at the Falls with my family yesterday.












Me and my Mom (I didn't know we were taking the picture!)






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

I love Niagara Falls. Incredibly romantic place. And it's fun to let the new attendees get soaked. :3

Also, SPANISH FINAL ANXIETYYYYYY

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

And I started page 1000... who's gonna get post 10^4?

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

Goodmorning all

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

I made that Spanish test my b*tch.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Que calificacion te sacaste y cuanto has aprendido?
> 
> Reply in Spanish without using Google translate or it did not happen

Click to collapse



speako un engliso 

@dev nice photos 

hi all


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> בוקר טוב חוסאם! הו היא החיים בטיפול לך?
> 
> What's up hussam?

Click to collapse



good 
btw, I'm not that good with hebrew  
but google translate makes wonders


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't we all love the sky?  I was at the Falls with my family yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! Moar pikturs!  
Very pretty pictures Twitch! 
Hai everybody.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah nice pics Twitch  Heeeeeeey  Also.. Page 1000 

also http://breadfish.co.uk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm gonna kill sparky. He downloaded an angry birds unlocker app that was a virus. Now I'm gonna have to wipe his damn phone.... I should just buy him an iCrap....  

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm gonna kill sparky. He downloaded an angry birds unlocker app that was a virus. Now I'm gonna have to wipe his damn phone.... I should just buy him an iCrap....
> 
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse





That suck 

@Twitch nice pics, it looks nice there 


Hi @Delirious & Dexter 

Was another party weekend thats why i was gone


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That suck
> 
> @Twitch nice pics, it looks nice there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dave 

@max: WTF!!?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave
> 
> @max: WTF!!?

Click to collapse



hey huysum, how was your weekend?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey huysum, how was your weekend?

Click to collapse



full of thinking of ways how to make hamachi connect directly with my brothers laptop, for some reason it was relayed.
found a serial for windows 7 online, now my netbook is running win7 professional 

wbu?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> full of thinking of ways how to make hamachi connect directly with my brothers laptop, for some reason it was relayed.
> found a serial for windows 7 online, now my netbook is running win7 professional
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



Well friday i left work early to go drinking with my best friend and got pretty plastered by 8pm 

Saturday: went out for dinner with my gf and then went to the Kon Tiki and had a a scorpion (Giant Drink in fishbowl with rum and other hard alcohols in it 

Sunday: Sit off hangover and went swimming 

Fun weekend


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well friday i left work early to go drinking with my best friend and got pretty plastered by 8pm
> 
> Saturday: went out for dinner with my gf and then went to the Kon Tiki and had a a scorpion (Giant Drink in fishbowl with rum and other hard alcohols in it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol 

10char


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well friday i left work early to go drinking with my best friend and got pretty plastered by 8pm
> 
> Saturday: went out for dinner with my gf and then went to the Kon Tiki and had a a scorpion (Giant Drink in fishbowl with rum and other hard alcohols in it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 in a fishbowl. Awesome I hope there was no drunk fish in it tho.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave
> 
> @max: WTF!!?

Click to collapse



Heyheheyhey  No idea xD Got shown it earlier


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> in a fishbowl. Awesome I hope there was no drunk fish in it tho.lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



lol no fish in it, just lots of alcohol 

[email protected]


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have arrived  

How are y'all? Haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello everyone! I have arrived
> 
> How are y'all? Haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey devv 

nice pix


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello everyone! I have arrived
> 
> How are y'all? Haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hey @Twitch

Im great  and had a great weekend 

How about u ?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you very much, I didn't think anyone would like them. 

I actually took like 34 photos 

Edit:

@David, I'm pretty good, I'm in a bleh kind of mood...no idea why haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Thank you very much, I didn't think anyone would like them.
> 
> I actually took like 34 photos
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



probaly cause its monday


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> probaly cause its monday

Click to collapse



Honestly I don't even think it's that, it's REALLY complicated. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Thank you very much, I didn't think anyone would like them.
> 
> I actually took like 34 photos
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Listen to add suv,  it's such a awesome song it'll cheer you up twitch

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lol no fish in it, just lots of alcohol
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Is your liver hurtin today?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Low on funds for a haircut perhaps?

Click to collapse



Nah, as a personal preference my hair is actually short right now.

@DD, nah that didn't work haha Catchy song though.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is your liver hurtin today?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



nope, it did hurt yesterday tho...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> nope, it did hurt yesterday tho...

Click to collapse



STOP DRINKING!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> STOP DRINKING!

Click to collapse



im in college, and its fun and a good way to relax and let my issues go away 

Great way to meet new people too


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Feeling not "so fresh" perhaps?

Click to collapse



I don't quite know what you mean by that..... Are you insinuating I have STDs?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No meaning whatsoever banana...I'm just trying make you laugh but you ain't biting the hook
> 
> Forget you then

Click to collapse



It did make me laugh haha it reminded me of family guy.

But I think I'm going to lay down. Thanks guys I'll talk to you later. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

oh man, cya later


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

by twitch


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bye dev

Hello to the rest! 
How are you all? Maax.us is finally ready and bug free!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Bye dev
> 
> Hello to the rest!
> How are you all? Maax.us is finally ready and bug free!
> ...

Click to collapse



just reminded me to implement that code 
hiiiiiii


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just reminded me to implement that code
> hiiiiiii

Click to collapse



Actually there is no hurry since nobody is using the forum these days.... (Just reminded me to say: ) COME ON EVERYBODY! LOGIN..... WE WANT YOU!!
we really do. That place is getting dusty and we are all to blame, so WAKE UP   

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Actually there is no hurry since nobody is using the forum these days.... COME ON EVERYBODY! LOGIN..... WE WANT YOU!!
> we really do. That place is getting dusty and we are all to blame, so WAKE UP
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



i have enough forums to keep up with especially the big one that i'm a mod on which i have not modded on in like months since 3 days ago  

but i logged in


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Actually there is no hurry since nobody is using the forum these days.... (Just reminded me to say: ) COME ON EVERYBODY! LOGIN..... WE WANT YOU!!
> we really do. That place is getting dusty and we are all to blame, so WAKE UP
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



lol, you make me feel bad xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Thank you very much, I didn't think anyone would like them.
> 
> I actually took like 34 photos
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MOAR PIKTURS! 
hi.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello @BD. 

Did u get the virus issue resolved???


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> but i logged in

Click to collapse



Then you are one step closer to salvation.... NOW POST 

....Jk.....

Also:Hi Bd 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Then you are one step closer to salvation.... NOW POST
> 
> ....Jk.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have the link to the phone redirection thingy?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you have the link to the phone redirection thingy?

Click to collapse



Sure , its forum.maax.us/mobile 

Or at least  if you click on it it will take you there
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sure , its forum.maax.us/mobile
> 
> Or at least  if you click on it it will take you there
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



no, i meant the code site


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i meant the code site

Click to collapse




Ummm.... No  can't you check your browser's history? (I erased mine just yesterday *facepalm*)
But the link should be around 100-200 pages behind....
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got my cavity filled.

The novacaine didn't go all the way through. That hurt like hell...

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ummm.... No  can't you check your browser's history? (I erased mine just yesterday *facepalm*)
> But the link should be around 100-200 pages behind....
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



lol, or more like a 1000
ill check my history again


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Just got my cavity filled.
> 
> The novacaine didn't go all the way through. That hurt like hell...
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



your dentist is not good,
why didn't you come to my father's clinic ? 

@dex: found it


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everybody.
Well, I uninstalled the app this morning, but He had to leave for work,  (I only found out about the app actually being a virus this morning, the first thing I do every morning is read TONS of tech news)...but it apparently downloads two .jar files once the main app is installed and opened..... So as soon as sparky gets home I'm gonna have to see if I find these files/any trace of the app...
And I'm gonna probably wipe his phone to be safe....... (FYI the app Sparky downloaded is Angry Birds Rio Unlocker..)

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everybody.
> Well, I uninstalled the app this morning, but He had to leave for work,  (I only found out about the app actually being a virus this morning, the first thing I do every morning is read TONS of tech news)...but it apparently downloads two .jar files once the main app is installed and opened..... So as soon as sparky gets home I'm gonna have to see if I find these files/any trace of the app...
> And I'm gonna probably wipe his phone to be safe....... (FYI the app Sparky downloaded is Angry Birds Rio Unlocker..)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Sorry for that virus thing... Was that a market app?

@ Hus: found it too... Page 861 LINK http://detectmobilebrowsers.mobi/

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry for that virus thing... Was that a market app?
> 
> @ Hus: found it too... Page 861 LINK http://detectmobilebrowsers.mobi/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



code implemented 
and tis working


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> code implemented
> and tis working

Click to collapse



Congrats dash, you are the hero of the day! 
Any ideas to increase traffic on the forum? We need more users
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry for that virus thing... Was that a market app?
> 
> @ Hus: found it too... Page 861 LINK http://detectmobilebrowsers.mobi/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Yes. That's a BIG problem cuz Sparky even WITH reading the permission list has NO CLUE what they mean. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Congrats dash, you are the hero of the day!
> Any ideas to increase traffic on the forum? We need more users
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I was just on the mobile site and found a bug (sort of)... The search button highlights when you click on latest at the bottom of the page... (still goes to latest though) and I reported it. 
The mobile site looks REALLY NICE 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was just on the mobile site and found a bug (sort of)... The search button highlights when you click on latest at the bottom of the page... (still goes to latest though) and I reported it.
> The mobile site looks REALLY NICE
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



that's not my fault 
i only redirected the mobile devices 

@dex: good now?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's not my fault
> i only redirected the mobile devices
> 
> @dex: good now?

Click to collapse



Seems pretty good! At least it will get the attention of some 
Maybe it should say : join us @ forum.maax.us 
But anyway, its cool... 
And @babydoll : its a flexplat issue, details on maax.us 


Also, has anyone heard of max lately? I'm beginning to think that tcp has abducted him to win the signature war 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Seems pretty good! At least it will get the attention of some
> Maybe it should say : join us @ forum.maax.us
> But anyway, its cool...
> And @babydoll : its a flexplat issue, details on maax.us
> ...

Click to collapse



lol

maybe you should contact him on fb, he gets the messages directly on his phone


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> maybe you should contact him on fb, he gets the messages directly on his phone

Click to collapse



Lol, no need to , I have his gtalk... Haven't contacted for a while though....I just wanted someone to confirm that he's missing from the board...


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol, no need to , I have his gtalk... Haven't contacted for a while though....I just wanted someone to confirm that he's missing from the board...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



he posted a few pages back


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he posted a few pages back

Click to collapse



Ok , thanks! I guess I have to cancel that red alert alarm on interpol....  



@ the rest : check the "preparation(group discussion)" thread on the off topic @maax.us and post opinions. They might be handy... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 14, 2011)

@BD Please sit down with your husband and teach him. I'm seething at this kind of mistake.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it bad that i carry a spare memory card with my 3 latest stock roms(2 nightlys, and one sense rom) just in case?

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ok , thanks! I guess I have to cancel that red alert alarm on interpol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's remove the url.  Secrecy my friend, secrecy haha

@Watt, yeah.....there is something wrong with that haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Let's remove the url.  Secrecy my friend, secrecy haha
> 
> @Watt, yeah.....there is something wrong with that haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Just makin sure. I haz ORD

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just makin sure. I haz ORD
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if that is an achievement or not....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Heyy, what's up guys?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy, what's up guys?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Takin' a dump. You?

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Talking to my bro and you **** a lot eh?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

Twitch. I flash more kernals then ik what to do with. My spare memory card is loaded with chads betas and alphas, sone timat and a bunch of invisibleks.  

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Talking to my bro and you **** a lot eh?

Click to collapse



Once or twice a day. And usually my ****s are when I come on XDA...

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Once or twice a day. And usually my ****s are when I come on XDA...
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



The stuff they fed us in school made me like that today

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The stuff they fed us in school made me like that today
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



The stuff they feed us in school is what makes us unhealthy and fat.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning ! 

@ twitch: remove the quoted link £

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys  My last day of high school. It's kinda depressing actually. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys  My last day of high school. It's kinda depressing actually.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I remember being sad on my last day too that's prob why you was down the other day

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

'afternoon
just tried omegle and typed i own a horse and it worked


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from my first day of summer.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 14, 2011)

He says hi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> He says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey ob*whatever*


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> He says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwww. He's adorable. Hi. 
Hi all. Pipsqueak says..... Something. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 14, 2011)

'Ello, guys~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> 'Ello, guys~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



oi obsi
again


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

Summer school sucks donkey nuts

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Summer school sucks donkey nuts
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



ill be there in few days


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ill be there in few days

Click to collapse



For what?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> For what?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



summer semester


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> summer semester

Click to collapse



O. Im talkin about highschool summer school.  

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> O. Im talkin about highschool summer school.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, unlucky for you


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> So you people have your own little club now, eh?  (I mean that site in thread title BTW)
> It looks nice

Click to collapse



thx, wana join, i can ban you


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Are you a Mod over there?

Click to collapse



    isn't that a scary thought  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Are you a Mod over there?

Click to collapse



no, I'm an admin


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, I'm an admin

Click to collapse



That's even worse  JUST KIDDING!
        

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's even worse  JUST KIDDING!
> 
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



we all know it is


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all know it is

Click to collapse



Yeah, but.....whaddyagonnado? We need you. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, but.....whaddyagonnado? We need you.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



i know i know


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What you studying husam?

Click to collapse



computer information systems 
u?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Chemical Engineering, and hating it!!

Click to collapse



lol, programming rox 
it's easy as dell


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

*I miss you guys, In a non homo way*

Hey  Sorry for being half absent recently, ((Title))  Aha Thanks for the plug hus but it's un needed  Also.. Marshals new album xD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Sorry for being half absent recently, ((Title))  Aha Thanks for the plug hus but it's un needed  Also.. Marshals new album xD

Click to collapse



it is needed according to dex


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

Pipsqueak still wants to join. 
She wants to be the official "family" parakeet...    

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have a technical question, how can I get promoted?

Click to collapse



when the don says so 
@bd: she joined but didnt like her position so....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it is needed according to dex

Click to collapse



Hahaha Ahhh okay 

Also... R.I.P My internets, I just called Lulz Sec bullshit hackers, (They're the people who broke the PSN )  Oh welll hhaa & I swore so what  Gimme another infraction haha  Im in a bad mood


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey people.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey people.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey people.

Click to collapse



hey jam, long time no see,
@max, chill out
this site is good for chilling
www(dot)lemonparty(dot)org


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So... I don't have to do anything to be worthy of a promotion?

Click to collapse



guess so


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey jam, long time no see,
> @max, chill out
> this site is good for chilling
> www(dot)lemonparty(dot)org

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Good 'ol Skype days


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Good 'ol Skype days

Click to collapse



yup, good old dan days 
do you know anything about him?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, good old dan days
> do you know anything about him?

Click to collapse



His Surname is Wilson  I know that much  And he lives in the Scot... Land xD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> His Surname is Wilson  I know that much  And he lives in the Scot... Land xD

Click to collapse



damn you!
i meant anything about his whereabouts and why he's not online anymore or something


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> when the don says so
> @bd: she joined but didnt like her position so....

Click to collapse



That wasn't a REAL POSITION and you know it. 


Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn you!
> i meant anything about his whereabouts and why he's not online anymore or something

Click to collapse



He's on Gtalk and twitter alot, But I guess he's being a lazy bastard and is ignoring xda


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He's on Gtalk and twitter alot, But I guess he's being a lazy bastard and is ignoring xda

Click to collapse



He does tweet allot, I've seen it in my timeline.... So, why is he ignoring us?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That wasn't a REAL POSITION and you know it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



yes it was


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He does tweet allot, I've seen it in my timeline.... So, why is he ignoring us?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Not too sure  Busy I guess,  I think it's time to move on from my lemon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello
@BD,OD,M1,Huysum,Max


Did i miss anyone?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @BD,OD,IL,Huysum,Max
> 
> 
> Did i miss anyone?

Click to collapse



hey dave 
whats up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave
> whats up?

Click to collapse



not much about to eat lunch so ill brb


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You missed me!

Click to collapse



actually i mistyped i typed IL instead of M1

Sorry 

But hello


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

Swing swing from the tangles of my heart. 

Hey guys! Last day of school! I'll miss all my friends. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Swing swing from the tangles of my heart.
> 
> Hey guys! Last day of school! I'll miss all my friends.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hello twitch 

Well u will have us as your friends in the mean time


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello twitch
> 
> Well u will have us as your friends in the mean time

Click to collapse



You guys are always gonna be my friends. Unless you turn into a zombie, then I'll kill you! 

But I'm still going to miss my old high school friends.  I'll never see them again. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes it was

Click to collapse



No. It. Wasn't.  Be nice or Pipsqueak will bite you.  

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. It. Wasn't.  Be nice or Pipsqueak will bite you.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



you did not write that, why should i listen to you?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You guys are always gonna be my friends. Unless you turn into a zombie, then I'll kill you!
> 
> But I'm still going to miss my old high school friends.  I'll never see them again.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, that is sad....  Can't you see them over the summer?
But, like you said you still have us (and Pipsqueak, She says hi) 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, that is sad....  Can't you see them over the summer?
> But, like you said you still have us (and Pipsqueak, She says hi)
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Not likely, I'm going to be in a college program this summer...

@Husam, nice remark haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you did not write that, why should i listen to you?

Click to collapse



Fine.  *turns back on you*....*walks away*.

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not likely, I'm going to be in a college program this summer...
> 
> @Husam, nice remark haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



thx 

i forgot to say hi  i think


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not likely, I'm going to be in a college program this summer...
> 
> @Husam, nice remark haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hey 'Nanna


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not likely, I'm going to be in a college program this summer...
> 
> @Husam, nice remark haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hi twitch

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi twitch
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



hi watt


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry, I'm busy with chores..

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey guys, sorry, I'm busy with chores..
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Chores. Fun.  
 (Wanna explain to Sparky the importance of chores?) 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chores. Fun.
> (Wanna explain to Sparky the importance of chores?)
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



to keep you busy and make you feel bored


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 14, 2011)

Need to study for global blahhhhhh.

I'm good at history, but the essays... they aren't written to proper English standards! It's ridiculous! 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Need to study for global blahhhhhh.
> 
> I'm good at history, but the essays... they aren't written to proper English standards! It's ridiculous!
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



screw essays

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Just had a long day cutting hay, and then had the final argument with the ex(no more done with her, canceling her contract) soo physically, mentally and emotionally exhausted 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2011)

I cried today, this anime got super sad...

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I cried today, this anime got super sad...
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



What anime?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2011)

Madoka. (It has a full name, can't remember it, as everyone shortens it to Madoka)

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning

Fcuk Apple


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



G'morn. Got a final in a few minutes... and I'm still sniffling over that anime.

'Sup with you?

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> G'morn. Got a final in a few minutes... and I'm still sniffling over that anime.
> 
> 'Sup with you?
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Driving to my sisters helping her move. -.-

Fcuk Apple


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Driving to my sisters helping her move. -.-
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



'afternoon 

my mood today


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'afternoon
> 
> my mood today

Click to collapse



I'm here to go off topic and chew gum, and I just stepped on a gum.


What's up guys. I'm back.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi, sakai. Good to finally meet you. I've heard a lot about you!

Click to collapse



All good I hope?

God, I miss this place... where I can chill out and talk crap all day


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All good I hope?
> 
> God, I miss this place... where I can chill out and talk crap all day

Click to collapse



SAKAI! SAKAAAAAAI! *tacklehug*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> SAKAI! SAKAAAAAAI! *tacklehug*
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Hullo obsidian. Nice to see that you've broken 1k posts while I was gone . And also nice to see that you remember the Call of Pikactulhu too


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All good I hope?
> 
> God, I miss this place... where I can chill out and talk crap all day

Click to collapse



Sakai what's up ot just wasn't the same without you man

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sakai what's up ot just wasn't the same without you man
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hey dd.

Don't worry, now that I'm back...


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey all! Welcome back sakai!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2011)

<3 Sakai.

Wait, Sakai, don't you live in Japan or something? Or am I totally wrong?

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> <3 Sakai.
> 
> Wait, Sakai, don't you live in Japan or something? Or am I totally wrong?
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I thought it was Malaysia but close enough.lol 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm here to go off topic and chew gum, and I just stepped on a gum.
> 
> 
> What's up guys. I'm back.

Click to collapse



Ohai. Long time no chat over da interwebz via xda..... 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Oho, a fly just **** on my phone Get the bug whacker!!

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oho, a fly just **** on my phone Get the bug whacker!!
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



whaaaat!!? xDxD

@bd hai 
@sakai: the sak is back


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whaaaat!!? xDxD
> 
> @bd hai
> @sakai: the sak is back

Click to collapse



Bug whacker is a industrial grade bug spray that we get for the farm... think raid x10

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bug whacker is a industrial grade bug spray that we get for the farm... think raid x10
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Cool. More completely insane amounts of chemicals! FUN! 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah! I'm back people. I really missed XDA above everything else


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yeah! I'm back people. I really missed XDA above everything else

Click to collapse



Welcome back buddy!

Fcuk Apple


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

Why are people so snobby on the interwebz? So, sparky downloaded that stupid virus and said something in the Lookout forum and someone was like "you are idiot (yes, we know that already) you have to be rooted to install an angry birds unlocker app." Ummm, obviously not. Sparky found that out the hard way. I hate people. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cool. More completely insane amounts of chemicals! FUN!
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Nah, not really. I'm probably gunna have cancer by 40, there are to many chemicals in life, and then with farm ones thrown in... I'm screwed

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, not really. I'm probably gunna have cancer by 40, there are to many chemicals in life, and then with farm ones thrown in... I'm screwed
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Well, I truly hope you never get sick. Not even a cold, god forbid something like cancer (I was joking, however) Chemicals are not fun. I apologize if said anything wrong.

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello 
@BD,DD and watt


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @BD,DD and watt

Click to collapse



hey dave


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave

Click to collapse



hey huysum, sorry i didnt see any post of yours to know you were online


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey huysum, sorry i didnt see any post of yours to know you were online

Click to collapse



nah its ok 
i wasnt on the site, but i was online


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah its ok
> i wasnt on the site, but i was online

Click to collapse



oh cool


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I truly hope you never get sick. Not even a cold, god forbid something like cancer (I was joking, however) Chemicals are not fun. I apologize if said anything wrong.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



lol, dont apologize, you didn say anything wrong But yeah, cancer runs in my family, somehow my dad has avoided it, but most of the others on his side have gotten some form of it


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol, dont apologize, you didn say anything wrong But yeah, cancer runs in my family, somehow my dad has avoided it, but most of the others on his side have gotten some form of it

Click to collapse



My mom has both breast and colon cancer right now, so I sympathize and again, I'm sorry if I made an inappropriate comment.

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Where is that "leader" of yours?
> Sick, depressed, sleep or just MIA?

Click to collapse



i guess he's partying because school is over for him


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Then...who's in charge of this joint right now?
> Whomever is the temporary boss needs to see this...I think it's wrong but looking for opinions

Click to collapse



sry but max beat you to it with this 
http://breadfish.co.uk/


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been sleeping M_T_M  It's summer tradition that I stay up late and wake up around 2 in the afternoon! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My mom has both breast and colon cancer right now, so I sympathize and again, I'm sorry if I made an inappropriate comment.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, you have told me cancer is pretty ****ed up. Anyways, change subject. What's new?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I've been sleeping M_T_M  It's summer tradition that I stay up late and wake up around 2 in the afternoon!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey dev 

@double D stop the cancer talk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, you have told me cancer is pretty ****ed up. Anyways, change subject. What's new?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I'm uploading more of Sparky's music to the Google cloud. BORING!
Oh, and I'm eating a cup of yogurt. Other than that. Nothing. I have no life. 

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm uploading more of Sparky's music to the Google cloud. BORING!
> Oh, and I'm eating a cup of yogurt. Other than that. Nothing. I have no life.
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



I wish I had google cloud music 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dev
> 
> @double D stop the cancer talk

Click to collapse



I did, see my last post. Change of subject

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

Just found the most awesome site for movies 


Along the side of the google chrome megaskipper addon as well as the app for android im able to watch them on my tv with my awesome hp wireless tv connect and on my phone. So AWESOME CHECK THEM OUT!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Sooo, trying to figure out whether or not to take a hit to my credit, or pay 3g.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wish I had google cloud music
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Why do you, a ninja nana and don of the mafia....not have Google cloud music? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sooo, trying to figure out whether or not to take a hit to my credit, or pay 3g.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



What's it for? (if you don't mind me asking) also can you live for the next seven years with the hit?

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Lazy 'nana is lazy!!
> Get a job you youngster
> 
> 
> You might want to remove such link mate before a Mod sees it  *pun intended*

Click to collapse





remove my link from your quote 

Thanks btw,


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why do you, a ninja nana and don of the mafia....not have Google cloud music?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Because I haven't got an invite from them yet 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's it for? (if you don't mind me asking) also can you live for the next seven years with the hit?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Two phone plans, one canceled, one tried to cancel, but they wouldn't, one replacement phone, and one mobile internet plan. Rogers screwed me over, and pissed me off so much that I just desided they wasn't gunna get any more of my money. And when I switched to bell the lady there told me that Rogers never uses credit adjusters. Anyways, I'm not really sure if I could live with bad credit... don't know where I will be in the future 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Lazy 'nana is lazy!!
> Get a job you youngster
> 
> 
> You might want to remove such link mate before a Mod sees it  *pun intended*

Click to collapse



Lazy nana likes being lazy haha  I'll get a job once I turn 18....or something....I'm not sure haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because I haven't got an invite from them yet
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



  that's just wrong. Do you, hear me Google? WRONG!
I got mine like two days after they announced it. (I signed up as soon as they did) Sparky got his a week later. Maybe it's because I've been in every beta Google ever announced. (even the cr-48 one) (my Dad got me my first Gmail address when THAT was new.) 

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Two phone plans, one canceled, one tried to cancel, but they wouldn't, one replacement phone, and one mobile internet plan. Rogers screwed me over, and pissed me off so much that I just desided they wasn't gunna get any more of my money. And when I switched to bell the lady there told me that Rogers never uses credit adjusters. Anyways, I'm not really sure if I could live with bad credit... don't know where I will be in the future
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Well, I don't think they can force you to stay if you are willing to pay the etf (I'm assuming you canucks have those) also can't you complain to the agency that oversees Canada's wireless companies? I had problems with T-mobile charging me for someone else's mobile broadband card and plan and when I complained they told me to stick it.....so I called the FCC and the FCC told T-mobile to stick it  (I got my money back they charged me and a free upgrade and a two, free months of service cuz of "the inconvenience" they caused me  (not the same thing I know but there should be an agency, that can help you. Also paying an etf (if you are in the wrong in, canceling early) is better than a credit hit. Any mark stays for seven years. If you are not wrong (canceling early) the agency should get them to let you out of, the contract free.

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I don't think they can force you to stay if you are willing to pay the etf (I'm assuming you canucks have those) also can't you complain to the agency that oversees Canada's wireless companies? I had problems with T-mobile charging me for someone else's mobile broadband card and plan and when I complained they told me to stick it.....so I called the FCC and the FCC told T-mobile to stick it  (I got my money back they charged me and a free upgrade and a two, free months of service cuz of "the inconvenience" they caused me  (not the same thing I know but there should be an agency, that can help you. Also paying an etf (if you are in the wrong in, canceling early) is better than a credit hit. Any mark stays for seven years. If you are not wrong (canceling early) the agency should get them to let you out of, the contract free.
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



Well it's way past dealing with Rogers. It's been taken over by a credit company. But yeah, I guess figuring out some payment options with them would be the best option, never know when I'm gunna need good credit

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well it's way past dealing with Rogers. It's been taken over by a credit company. But yeah, I guess figuring out some payment options with them would be the best option, never know when I'm gunna need good credit
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Prolly. Although it still may show "settled for x amount" on your credit as opposed to just a closed account (in good standing) but that's better than "not paid" on your credit.

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 15, 2011)

Sup guys... damn it's hot.... its 98°f


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup guys... damn it's hot.... its 98°f

Click to collapse



hey er 

IT'S OVER 90.00!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2011)

Evenin'.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Evenin'.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



hey obs 
whats up?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wish I had google cloud music
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I haz it but cant use it

Fcuk Apple


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2011)

Moving people sucks a$$

Fcuk Apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Moving people sucks a$$
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Of course they do! That's why you pay them so cheaply! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course they do! That's why you pay them so cheaply!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



or you get some friends together and have them help you move for free, then buy them a beer or 2 or 3 or 4 afterwards


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haz it but cant use it
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Send an invite to me? LET ME HAS?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> or you get some friends together and have them help you move for free, then buy them a beer or 2 or 3 or 4 afterwards

Click to collapse



True that, unless you're underage like me and watt haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2011)

Theres no need for the amount of air conditioning this car has.

Fcuk Apple


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Theres no need for the amount of air conditioning this car has.
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Ridiculous amount? You complain a lot Watt haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ridiculous amount? You complain a lot Watt haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



TWIIIIIIIITCH.

'Sup, my homoerotic buddy? 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> TWIIIIIIIITCH.
> 
> 'Sup, my homoerotic buddy?
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I'm not homoerotic!!  But I'm good  Very, very hot haha 

How are you buddy? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not homoerotic!!  But I'm good  Very, very hot haha
> 
> How are you buddy?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Pretty awesome. Though I finished watching Madoka and I almost cried. My eyes were watering like crazy. IT WAS SO GOOD. Go watch it.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Pretty awesome. Though I finished watching Madoka and I almost cried. My eyes were watering like crazy. IT WAS SO GOOD. Go watch it.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



That sounds like a lot of work.....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds like a lot of work.....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You can torrent it or watch it streamed at animedreaming.tv .

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> You can torrent it or watch it streamed at animedreaming.tv .
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I love streaming and torrents 

Especially when im not paying 50 bucks a month for cable tv anymore as im watching everything online 

Makes me happy


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2011)

cause im always uncomfortable. the cars either 50 degrees (dads) or 85 (moms)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> cause im always uncomfortable. the cars either 50 degrees (dads) or 85 (moms)

Click to collapse



SUCK IT UP. NYAAAAA. /shot

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> SUCK IT UP. NYAAAAA. /shot
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Youre the one thats always crying. 

Fcuk Apple


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Youre the one thats always crying.
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Who's the crybaby?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Who's the crybaby?

Click to collapse



Me when I had to trade my Nexus S for a Mytouch 4G  So did you see my prom pictures?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me when I had to trade my Nexus S for a Mytouch 4G  So did you see my prom pictures?

Click to collapse



Link please. I'm too zombified to trudge through the forums looking for it. 

p/s: Did you get head/laid?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Link please. I'm too zombified to trudge through the forums looking for it.
> 
> p/s: Did you get head/laid?

Click to collapse



Doubt it. OHHHHHH naw but his girlfriend is quite pretty.

I think mine is prettier, but I'm biased~ 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Link please. I'm too zombified to trudge through the forums looking for it.
> 
> p/s: Did you get head/laid?

Click to collapse



I'll post a link once I zombie trudge myself through the thread.... Lazy bum!

And yeah I got drunk with her then we got it in while her friends were right behind us sleeping lmao Good times that vodka and rum can bring, just drink with caution. And...away from nerf guns, those things can cause destruction when you're drunk 

Edit: Here's your link!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=930531&highlight=prom&page=891

Go up a few pages as well and you'll see some more photos that I posted


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> By the way, prom photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Found it! Not bad, not bad at all. She seems like a nice girl. 

But can we have pics of you bonking her/her giving you head?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll post a link once I zombie trudge myself through the thread.... Lazy bum!
> 
> And yeah I got drunk with her then we got it in while her friends were right behind us sleeping lmao Good times that vodka and rum can bring, just drink with caution. And...away from nerf guns, those things can cause destruction when you're drunk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU NEVER TOLD ME YOU GOT HAMMERED / LAID.

Ew. Alcohol.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> YOU NEVER TOLD ME YOU GOT HAMMERED / LAID.
> 
> Ew. Alcohol.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I sense a strong correlation between getting hammered and getting laid. I should experiment moar.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> YOU NEVER TOLD ME YOU GOT HAMMERED / LAID.
> 
> Ew. Alcohol.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I didn't think I had to.... I assumed it would be common knowledge, regardless of whether you're a drinker or not you HAVE to do that at Senior Prom  

I don't drink all like that and that was the first time I did it in years so don't you be judging me....you listen to Lady Gaga, that's morally worse than alcoholism haha



sakai4eva said:


> Found it! Not bad, not bad at all. She seems like a nice girl.
> 
> But can we have pics of you bonking her/her giving you head?

Click to collapse



There are a lot more pics in the link I posted, and no.....I have videos but......I'd get banned....plus I doubt she'd be too happy about them becoming viral videos haha


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I didn't think I had to.... I assumed it would be common knowledge, regardless of whether you're a drinker or not you HAVE to do that at Senior Prom
> 
> I don't drink all like that and that was the first time I did it in years so don't you be judging me....you listen to Lady Gaga, that's morally worse than alcoholism haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cough twitch has child porn cough felony cough 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Cough twitch has child porn cough felony cough
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



She's 18, if anything I'd be the child  But I turn 18 in July so w/e


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2011)

How do people get the temperature in the status bar?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

Thermometer? Stick it in there?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thermometer? Stick it in there?

Click to collapse



I thought it was part of gingerbread?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I thought it was part of gingerbread?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean a baking thermometer?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How do people get the temperature in the status bar?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not part of gingerbread, it's a part of an application they are using


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

good afternoon


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not part of gingerbread, it's a part of an application they are using

Click to collapse



What app?

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What app?
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Weatherbug gives you the temp in the status bar....BUT you have to enable it in the settings First!. M'kay? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Weatherbug gives you the temp in the status bar....BUT you have to enable it in the settings First!. M'kay?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



G'mornin', BD~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello again all


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> G'mornin', BD~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Morning.  Sorry. Somehow that got omitted from my first post....
What's up? Anything? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.  Sorry. Somehow that got omitted from my first post....
> What's up? Anything?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



nope nothing


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope nothing

Click to collapse



Why Not? Do something!!  


I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why Not? Do something!!
> 
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



well i just emailed a friend


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning guys  Or should I say afternoon? I have no clue haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning guys  Or should I say afternoon? I have no clue haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



'evening, 
look at the time in the higher right corner of the screen


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'evening,
> look at the time in the higher right corner of the screen

Click to collapse



Ummm. Hate to break it to you but for Twitch (and me) it's STILL AFTERNOON! (it's not our fault you live in wrong time zone   )

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm. Hate to break it to you but for Twitch (and me) it's STILL AFTERNOON! (it's not our fault you live in wrong time zone   )
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



i did not say anything about your time zone, i was teaching twitch how to know the time


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i did not say anything about your time zone, i was teaching twitch how to know the time

Click to collapse



Yeah but when do people consider the morning to end and the afternoon to begin?? It varies on people and when you wake up.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but when do people consider the morning to end and the afternoon to begin?? It varies on people and when you wake up.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



tomorrow i have to wake up early 

but i usually wake up at 2-3 pm when i dont have anything to do


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tomorrow i have to wake up early
> 
> but i usually wake up at 2-3 pm when i dont have anything to do

Click to collapse



Same here! So is that considered morning to you or what? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Same here! So is that considered morning to you or what?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



no, i consider that as a "my day is f***ed "
afternoon


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but when do people consider the morning to end and the afternoon to begin?? It varies on people and when you wake up.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



12 PM afternoon.... 6 PM evening.... 12 AM late night/early morning 6 AM morning..... 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i consider that as a "my day is f***ed "
> afternoon

Click to collapse



Really? Because I consider that as a "Good morning world! I'm glad I can finally sleep in " morning; until my Mom asks me to do something then I'm like "GET OUT OF MY F*CKING ROOM! I'M TRYING TO SLEEP!!!! *Throws dog at her* "

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Really? Because I consider that as a "Good morning world! I'm glad I can finally sleep in " morning; until my Mom asks me to do something then I'm like "GET OUT OF MY F*CKING ROOM! I'M TRYING TO SLEEP!!!! *Throws dog at her* "
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You shouldn't throw dogs. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello 
@ Huysum
@BD
@Twitch



Whats up?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You shouldn't throw dogs.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Says you, but they're very aerodynamic.  Especially the little ones haha 

@David, we are trying to figure out why I get ghost videos on my phone! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Says you, but they're very aerodynamic.  Especially the little ones haha
> 
> @David, we are trying to figure out why I get ghost videos on my phone!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



HMM...............


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> HMM...............

Click to collapse



Huh? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @ Huysum
> @BD
> @Twitch
> ...

Click to collapse



hye dave 

and stop calling me huysum thats another name in arabic


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Says you, but they're very aerodynamic.  Especially the little ones haha
> 
> @David, we are trying to figure out why I get ghost videos on my phone!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well, when I cleaned up Sparky's virus ridden N1... I found temp files just like the ones you mentioned in ur thread 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, when I cleaned up Sparky's virus ridden N1... I found temp files just like the ones you mentioned in ur thread
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



With that same folder name? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> With that same folder name?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yup.

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

dev, check your pm inbox asap!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

I replied haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 'Nana.......

Click to collapse



What's up M_T_M? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wadayadoing?

Click to collapse



Being really REALLY bored, giving Husam relationship advice and trying not to get fat this summer.  I wanna go traveling. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You could come and visit my city or dance this song right now....either choice  should take care of your boredome
> (no homo)

Click to collapse



Says video no work on mobile  So I guess I'm walking to your city  I'll find you, and eat your tater tots...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You could come and visit my city or dance this song right now....either choice  should take care of your boredome
> (no homo)

Click to collapse



second time you burn my eyes today, congrats millz 

are you sure that you mean it when you write (no homo)??


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You touch them taters and you'll become mofongo you understand amigou!??
> 
> Watch this one then...is just as "colorful" as the other one

Click to collapse



.........................
*touches the tots and runs away*



I remember that song! I was so young when I first heard it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

good night guys, i have to wake up early tomorrow, i have driving test (practical), already failed twice for no reason 
that fat bastard, i wanna kill him


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys, i have to wake up early tomorrow, i have driving test (practical), already failed twice for no reason
> that fat bastard, i wanna kill him

Click to collapse



Good luck husam 
Jealous...I have to wait until November to get my licence  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

thx guys 

btw dex, someone gave thanx before me and ruined those 69


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry for the late reply but good luck on driving test Huysum  and goodnight


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

Evenin'.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> sorry for the late reply but good luck on driving test Huysum  and goodnight

Click to collapse



how cool i am


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx guys
> 
> btw dex, someone gave thanx before me and ruined those 69

Click to collapse



So now I have to kill you and a bunch of other noobs... 
Also, are you trying to take revenge on omegle for that fake chick? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how cool i am

Click to collapse



Lmao that's warped Husam 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

Evening guys. 
Just a small update on the forum I admin(the members know...)
check it out, I'm waiting for opinions....

And to that forum's mods: if you feel like something should not be where it is, simply move it 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Heyy everyone tired but happy

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy everyone tired but happy
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Hello, i feel the same way 

Also just got a new kernal to flash


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello, i feel the same way
> 
> Also just got a new kernal to flash

Click to collapse



Cool, I wish I still had time for flashing. But my theory is aslo if it ain't broke don't fix it... and my phone works perfect.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lemonparty ftw

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Heyy Watt, what's up?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Errybody  I finally got my google music invite


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello Errybody  I finally got my google music invite

Click to collapse



I just had the greatest Twitter moment ever, laughing so hard.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I just had the greatest Twitter moment ever, laughing so hard.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Did you twitter all over someone's facebook?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wtf. forecased rain but it's clear...

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you twitter all over someone's facebook?

Click to collapse



Hang on, I'll get the conversation.

Me: @BroHoof Got that ***** a thesis. *****es like theses.

Me: @_Charizard_ @Scraftiest I got that ***** a stick. *****es like sticks.

New follower: Followed @obsidianchao. The first 2 tweets I saw were about *****es loving theses and sticks. *****es have good taste.

Me: @KamiAteYourSoul Well, I hope this is the start to an awesome friendship~ *****es love friendships.

Her: @obsidianchao *****es love friendship, for it is magic. *****es love magic. (This is referring to My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic)

Me: @KamiAteYourSoul ... Gotta get that ***** a pony.

Her: @obsidianchao Because *****es love ponies. *****ES LOVE EVERYTHING THIS WILL NEVER END.

Me: @KamiAteYourSoul gotta get that ***** an everything


I couldn't stop laughing. There were a few more tweets but Tweetdeck ran out of API and won't let me see them. Drat.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hang on, I'll get the conversation.
> 
> Me: @BroHoof Got that ***** a thesis. *****es like theses.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. We need to meet this *****.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hang on, I'll get the conversation.
> 
> Me: @BroHoof Got that ***** a thesis. *****es like theses.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brilliant conversation, but you guys both forgot, we need to get this ***** a crystal. *****es love crystals.



sakai4eva said:


> Lol. We need to meet this *****.

Click to collapse



No we don't, we'll let them come to us. *****es love doing the work we don't wanna do 

If we build it, they will come....lol come.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

Ehehehehe... she will come over me?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ehehehehe... she will come over me?

Click to collapse



That's right, but you gotta give them what they want, that's right.....ALL THE MARMALADE!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's right, but you gotta give them what they want, that's right.....ALL THE MARMALADE!

Click to collapse



Why marmalade? Can they take peanut butter instead?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2011)

Language please.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

hi all 
whatsup?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi hussam! How you doing? What did you do on your driving test? Did you pass?

Click to collapse



hi m1
im fine
idk yet
it's friday the driving school is closed, so there is a great chance that i wont get the result today 
but hopefully i'll pass


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

Morning, all!

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the brand new people are in the second post listing and I'm not? ;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Anyone else notice that the brand new people are in the second post listing and I'm not? ;-;
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



All members must message Husam to let him know to update the 2nd post and add you to it. He's the human resources guy haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

>is lazy >doesn't really care >ignore

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> >is lazy >doesn't really care >ignore
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



PM Husam.... Its not THAT hard...
On another note.... Good Morning all.... Why have I let myself become the financial manager for Sparky? WTF have I done?  

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> PM Husam.... Its not THAT hard...
> On another note.... Good Morning all.... Why have I let myself become the financial manager for Sparky? WTF have I done?
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



you let yourself to become the financial manager for Sparky 

@obs, choose a special pos, cuz ur special here (no homo)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey hey hey  My new phone for a week -__-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hey hey  My new phone for a week -__-

Click to collapse



hey hey,
i love that phone 
so what happened to ur dz?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey hey,
> i love that phone
> so what happened to ur dz?

Click to collapse



Haha, it is pretty cool  Confiscated at School for a week  Then when I get it back I'ma send it off for repair  So like 2 weeks, Although,... I'm tempted to claim it was working before the school had it , hmmmm...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, it is pretty cool  Confiscated at School for a week  Then when I get it back I'ma send it off for repair  So like 2 weeks, Although,... I'm tempted to claim it was working before the school had it , hmmmm...

Click to collapse



lol

so what happened to ur laptop just happened to ur phone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> so what happened to ur laptop just happened to ur phone

Click to collapse



hahaha xD At leat this was only by school for 1 week not police 15 weeks :d oMG! this phone has live wallpapers hahaha


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha xD At leat this was only by school for 1 week not police 15 weeks :d oMG! this phone has live wallpapers hahaha

Click to collapse



btw, i still dont know why they took your laptop...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> btw, i still dont know why they took your laptop...

Click to collapse



 Oh.. Aha, I'll tell you when I have it back


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh.. Aha, I'll tell you when I have it back

Click to collapse



lol, cant wait


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

MM's phone is the color of his vagina, OHHHHHH SNAP WHAT NOW

Also, dad is in surgery. :<

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey MM. Is the color pink too? I like pink but it's kinda gay.
> P.S. Hey hussam. Don't they tell you the result right after the test? They do here... It's much better at least you are aware what you did!

Click to collapse



sadly they don't, but from what i feel, i think i did good


@obs, is it too bad, hope he's ok!?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, cant wait

Click to collapse



Hahaha  




m1l4droid said:


> Hey MM. Is the color pink too? I like pink but it's kinda gay.

Click to collapse



yes it is pink  



obsidianchao said:


> MM's phone is the color of his vagina, OHHHHHH SNAP WHAT NOW
> 
> Also, dad is in surgery. :<
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse


 xD     

Oh Shii... Hope he's okay


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

Obs. Hope everything goes well for your Dad.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

my girlfriend is leaving in 3 days 

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hey hey  My new phone for a week -__-

Click to collapse



All I have to say is....bwahahahaha! XD

Hey guys 

What do you think about this for a laptop for college? 

http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-107-076 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> All I have to say is....bwahahahaha! XD
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Screw compaq. They always break.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Screw compaq. They always break.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Had a bad run in with Compaq? XD Oh do tell.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Had a bad run in with Compaq? XD Oh do tell.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Fried a tower, 3 hard drives,and one mother board in the span of 5 years.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fried a tower, 3 hard drives,and one mother board in the span of 5 years.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds like you've had some bad luck haha

http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-215-104 

What about this? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds like you've had some bad luck haha
> 
> http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-215-104
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats with you & intel? Thought you were an AMD guy? I do like it though.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds like you've had some bad luck haha
> 
> http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-215-104
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a big fan of ACER products. I've had a couple netbooks from them....(although I have yet to buy a full size laptop from them )


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch stop looking at celeron cpus, they are rubbish, dont take anything less than core i5 or i3
(unless you have a real budget issue)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> twitch stop looking at celeron cpus, they are rubbish, dont take anything less than core i5 or i3
> (unless you have a real budget issue)

Click to collapse



+1,000,000,000 on that ^


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

AMD> intel

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> AMD> intel
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



In YOUR opinion.... yes.  In mine.... meh, they both have pros and cons......


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats with you & intel? Thought you were an AMD guy? I do like it though.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm looking for cheap price, and okay specs. I don't need it for games I need it for notes.  AMD or not.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> In YOUR opinion.... yes.  In mine.... meh, they both have pros and cons......

Click to collapse



Every intel ive had has died an early death. AMD ftw

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm thinking this is the one I'm gonna get.

http://www.Newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-107-063 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Every intel ive had has died an early death. AMD ftw
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you just have bad luck with technology. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think you just have bad luck with technology.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Not the stuff that works. 

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not the stuff that works.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Well...for awhile your inc wasn't working correctly either....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well...for awhile your inc wasn't working correctly either....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



That was my other one. :b I'm on my second.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That was my other one. :b I'm on my second.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



See?! You breaketh thine technological devices! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> See?! You breaketh thine technological devices!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Its not my fault. :b

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its not my fault. :b
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened to it? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What happened to it?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Wouldnt send or recieve mms

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wouldnt send or recieve mms
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you figure out what the problem was? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you figure out what the problem was?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Unrooted and exchanged. So, no

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm locked out. Shizzlemuffins.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm locked out. Shizzlemuffins.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Get a brick

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get a brick
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't make the jump from the hill to the window. :<

@m1 I think good. Hopefully. Thanks.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I can't make the jump from the hill to the window. :<
> 
> @m1 I think good. Hopefully. Thanks.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Hm. Let me see what were dealing with

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I can't make the jump from the hill to the window. :<
> 
> @m1 I think good. Hopefully. Thanks.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I'm glad everything with your Dad is good. 

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello
@BD,OD and Milad (is that the right name M1?)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @BD,OD and Milad (is that the right name M1?)

Click to collapse



Whoops..double post


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @BD,OD and Milad (is that the right name M1?)

Click to collapse



What's up? Look I have a third sig David.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up? Look a third sig David.....

Click to collapse



lol

Not much its just FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @BD,OD and Milad (is that the right name M1?)

Click to collapse



yes it is 
back btw 

@milad: have you ever been in persian forums?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes it is
> back btw
> 
> @milad: have you ever been in persian forums?

Click to collapse



Hey huysum, hows your friday or saturday going??


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey huysum, hows your friday or saturday going??

Click to collapse



still friday 
and it went good


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, like Mobilestan.net, And-roid.ir, and maybe a few more, mostly for phones... But Im' not very active there.
> I like xda better, it's full of new stuff every time I visit.

Click to collapse



i was active when i had my se m600i, they were working on rom cooking project last time i checked, but now the forum is closed due to lack of money 
it was a good one


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wait... you speak Persian?

Click to collapse



no, the forum was in english


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Aha.
> Ok "guys" good night, gotta go sleep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Night  To everyone else, hello. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Night  To everyone else, hello.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What's up Twitch?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

hey dev


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey all...

Today i found the ultimate reason to buy a dSLR....


While I was switching films on my slr I accidentally must have dropped the film (yup, the one with the 37 shots captured...) somewhere outside my pocket and  lost it...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Today i found the ultimate reason to buy a dSLR....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks you lost your pictures  but at least you get to buy a new camera. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all

hTc incredible
OMFGB nightlies
Chads betas


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi all
> 
> hTc incredible
> OMFGB nightlies
> Chads betas

Click to collapse



good night lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 18, 2011)

Mornin' gais


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' gais

Click to collapse



It's... 0125... say, Sakai, are you an otaku?

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone know how to sort gallery photos by name instead of date? I don't like the order that gallery 3D sets my stuff up and I'd like to find a way to change it, any way!  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I don't think that's possible bro.

Click to collapse



Morning milad! 
@banananinja: no idea...


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 18, 2011)

'Morning for most of us still Hus  But for the sake of it  'Afternoon, Just got used to texting on A normal phone again, God i takes skill at first


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 18, 2011)

Also http://google.co.uk Search something


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also http://google.co.uk Search something

Click to collapse



laaame 

hi max xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> laaame
> 
> hi max xD

Click to collapse



Hey  xD Haha Someone put it on my laptop at school but changed the adress uptop to http://www.google.co.uk so I thought it was normal, Searched something with headphones in... Scary Stuff xD Exorcist girl is freaky


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone know of a camera app that does time and date stamps on the picture?!?

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone know of a camera app that does time and date stamps on the picture?!?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Uh... no.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Uh... no.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



hey ob, hows your dad?

@watt: windows mobile default


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey ob, hows your dad?
> 
> @watt: windows mobile default

Click to collapse



He's good, thank you for asking. Still in a lot of pain, but recovering well.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

@Obs I'm glad your Dad is doing well 
@Watt in both my nexus (nexii??) It automatically includes date and time in the metadata and I can turn on/off location stamps as well....otherwise try picsin it has a camera app and an editing app not to mention a drawing app in one (it's free too  )
@everybody else.... Hi. 

You did not just read this....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Babydoll~

My internet is chugging... ugh.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

got my driving test result,   






not again


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> got my driving test result,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the heck is wrong with the driving test administrators over there?  
What did they say? Did they tell you why? 


I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What the heck is wrong with the driving test administrators over there?
> What did they say? Did they tell you why?
> 
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



racism maybe 
idk yet
i didnt ask, but ill know tomorrow


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> racism maybe
> idk yet
> i didnt ask, but ill know tomorrow

Click to collapse



They suck!  I don't like it when my friends are discriminated against/failed at a test/thwarted for NO GOOD REASON!  seriously, that stuff really pisses me off!
I'm sure you are a better driver than many people out there.... 
Is there any way to contest the results and have your test (or the administrator of the test) reevaluated?


I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They suck!  I don't like it when my friends are discriminated against/failed at a test/thwarted for NO GOOD REASON!  seriously, that stuff really pisses me off!
> I'm sure you are a better driver than many people out there....
> Is there any way to contest the results and have your test (or the administrator of the test) reevaluated?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk, im not a lawyer


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2011)

View attachment 629308


Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey  Damn Unlucky Hus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, im not a lawyer

Click to collapse



Yeah, but there should be something written or posted (maybe in the place you took your test) that states what procedures are in place... 
In case of a disputed test result.


I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

Good evening ladies and gentleman  

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2011)

Evening from me too.... 

Im sorry dash  ... Was there any reason for your failure, or its just a stupid examiner?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmm, hey Hus, was your examiner a man or woman?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi. All.  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2011)

Someone spiked two of my friends drinks at a party. they both ended up in the ER. Thing is ik the kid that did it. So guess who else is in the hospital now? Yep, you guessed it. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Someone spiked two of my friends drinks at a party. they both ended up in the ER. Thing is ik the kid that did it. So guess who else is in the hospital now? Yep, you guessed it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Atta boy Watt hope you don't get charged or anything tho usually loosers like that are *******.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmmm, hey Hus, was your examiner a man or woman?

Click to collapse



do you think I would ever fail if he was a woman? 
i think they are all freaking men 

i found out the reason for my fails is my mum praying against me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you think I would ever fail if he was a woman?
> i think they are all freaking men
> 
> i found out the reason for my fails is my mum praying against me

Click to collapse



Actually in Canada the women testers have a reputation of being sexist and failing guys a lot

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Actually in Canada the women testers have a reputation of being sexist and failing guys a lot
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



lol, maybe they want to meet them again xD
kinda reminds me of the Israeli borders, they only hire the sexiest of women


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys!
> Yeah here is like Canada, most women tester are sexist and pass girls easier!

Click to collapse



hey milad
damn, i never remember seeing a female testers here


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, maybe they want to meet them again xD
> kinda reminds me of the Israeli borders, they only hire the sexiest of women

Click to collapse



I have heard stories of the sexy Israeli army women

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys!
> Yeah here is like Canada, most women tester are sexist and pass girls easier!

Click to collapse



Hey milad, yup, that's why I failed my first test I think.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 19, 2011)

I played so much BlazBlue yesterday. It felt so good.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sup dd?
> Even in universities here women professors are sexist and give girls higher marks! Also some male professors are perverts and so they do the same thing!!

Click to collapse



Haha, same in Canada... about the pervs I mean. Nd not much, just getting home from work. Hopefully the postal strike is over tomorrow, I wanna order the part for my phone without worrying about it getting lost

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sup dd?
> Even in universities here women professors are sexist and give girls higher marks! Also some male professors are perverts and so they do the same thing!!

Click to collapse



yup, i had one of those women, and i was late once and she told me if i was late again shes gonna make me fail 
but she liked me,and she kinda made the class all full of boys!!


sup obs


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi obs. What the hell is BlazBlue?

Click to collapse



I WILL KILL YOU

BlazBlue is the greatest fighting game OF ALL TIME. I loooove it and I hate fighting games, so that's saying something!

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How come I've never heard of it??

Click to collapse



'Cuz it's very under the radar.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2011)

View attachment 630201

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

Eminem thinks he's the real Macaroni 


Hey


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Eminem thinks he's the real Macaroni
> 
> 
> Hey

Click to collapse



hey,
max thinks he's the real slim shady 

ow wait thats dan


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey,
> max thinks he's the real slim shady
> 
> ow wait thats dan

Click to collapse



Lmao xD hahaha  Hey How are you husam?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD hahaha  Hey How are you husam?

Click to collapse



im really great,
i feel good 

u?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im really great,
> i feel good
> 
> u?

Click to collapse



hahah Goood  yeah good thanks  Also.. I wasn't making it up, And I quote from 'I'm on Everything' by Eminem and Royce 



			
				Eminem said:
			
		

> I’m the real macaroni you cheesy *****, I’m demonic with the craft

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahah Goood  yeah good thanks  Also.. I wasn't making it up, And I quote from 'I'm on Everything' by Eminem and Royce

Click to collapse



lol, i really thought you did make it up xD
so eminem is ur wannabe eh?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i really thought you did make it up xD
> so eminem is ur wannabe eh?

Click to collapse



XD hahah I was listning and was like, Oh shii! He said Macaroni 

Haha Yep it looks like it lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hahah I was listning and was like, Oh shii! He said Macaroni
> 
> Haha Yep it looks like it lol

Click to collapse



congrats max 
i wish a celebrity is my wannabe, instead of some stupid kids at school lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats max
> i wish a celebrity is my wannabe, instead of some stupid kids at school lol

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Thanks  It's my sig now


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Thanks  It's my sig now

Click to collapse



hahaha lol
i wonder if erick will start a sig war now lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hahaha lol
> i wonder if erick will start a sig war now lol

Click to collapse



HHaha, I won, He gave up  I think


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> HHaha, I won, He gave up  I think

Click to collapse



do you still have his secret


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you still have his secret

Click to collapse



XD Oh Yeeah!  I think so, Maybe we should tell him?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Oh Yeeah!  I think so, Maybe we should tell him?

Click to collapse



or maybe no


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or maybe no

Click to collapse



hahahah  Ahh Okay


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> It's... 0125... say, Sakai, are you an otaku?
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



No way in hell dude. Some of the stuff I like might somehow coincide with an otaku, but I'm not.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No way in hell dude. Some of the stuff I like might somehow coincide with an otaku, but I'm not.

Click to collapse



So you're not a fanatic?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 20, 2011)

OHAI GUYS GUESS WHO IT IS.

*hipster shades* Chao is coooool.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So you're not a fanatic?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Like =/= love. Had to learn the hard way. I always read mangas and keep up with the news, but can I go for weeks without manga? IF there's something that occupies me sufficiently, then it's a yes. 



obsidianchao said:


> OHAI GUYS GUESS WHO IT IS.
> 
> *hipster shades* Chao is coooool.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Who? WHO???


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Like =/= love. Had to learn the hard way. I always read mangas and keep up with the news, but can I go for weeks without manga? IF there's something that occupies me sufficiently, then it's a yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Who? WHO???

Click to collapse



True, I'm not a fanatic, I actually don't read manga that often and I only watch anime that's on adult swim because I'm lazy 

Oh! Oh! Is it me?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

I dunno, lol.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2011)

Tried MIUI for the first time tonight, not too impressed.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tried MIUI for the first time tonight, not too impressed.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I wasn't the first time I used it either, I don't like it.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

Stock Android all the way baby!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2011)

ACan I just say that cm7 is the most unstable rom on my phone? Is that blasphemy? I can get sense 3.0 to be a better daily driver then cm 7!

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ACan I just say that cm7 is the most unstable rom on my phone? Is that blasphemy? I can get sense 3.0 to be a better daily driver then cm 7!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nah, your phone just sucks haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah, your phone just sucks haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Your mom twitch.
Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Your mom twitch.
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hehe  I'm just pushing your buttons. I do like sense 3.0 though.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hehe  I'm just pushing your buttons. I do like sense 3.0 though.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Tis pretty sexy but my phone doesn't have quite the amount of ram to run it smoothly. I like sense 2.0/3.0 hybrids the best. AOSP above all though. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tis pretty sexy but my phone doesn't have quite the amount of ram to run it smoothly. I like sense 2.0/3.0 hybrids the best. AOSP above all though.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



My phone does  It has 700 something....haha  Not AOSP, vanilla. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ACan I just say that cm7 is the most unstable rom on my phone? Is that blasphemy? I can get sense 3.0 to be a better daily driver then cm 7!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You can say it, but that is still blasphemy. Now go sacrifice an iPhone to your robotic overlords. Section 8(a)(iii) of the Android bible demands that you do that for your blasphemic proclamations. 

Oh and remember to consecrate your sacrifice with the blood of iFanBois first.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

Exam results today!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Exam results today!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Oh My Gosh! How did you think you do?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh My Gosh! How did you think you do?

Click to collapse



Terrible... Like any other student in Greece.... They almost killed us with the difficulty of those exams 
But let's see... Is it below the expected :??....anyway ill know in an hour or so


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys. How you all doing?

Click to collapse



Fine milad! You?

*facepalm* just remembered what I forgot : Good morning people.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not bad. I just had therapy!

Click to collapse



What kind,if I may ask?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you mean what kind?

Click to collapse



Of therapy

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not sure but I went to a Psychologist.

Click to collapse



Is she hot?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It was a guy you perv!

Click to collapse



Did he touch you in places that make you uncomfortable?


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you still have his secret

Click to collapse



What secret is this? And I have not finished the war


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, what a perv! C'mon he is a very nice guy!

Click to collapse



That's what she said 



T.C.P said:


> What secret is this? And I have not finished the war

Click to collapse



You've lost it long ago.


----------



## rr5678 (Jun 20, 2011)

My word. 6 months and 10.4k posts later and this thread is still alive.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's the power of mafia!

Click to collapse



And out newest member speaks!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 20, 2011)

Hai, peeps. I got an English final in half an hour. Not in a writing mood, but I'm just gonna mentally list adjectives do described my girlfriend. Usually helps generate awesome sentences.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

'afternoon yo


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought about my girlfriend as a nekomimi...

I WAS NOT PREPARED. HNNNNG.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I thought about my girlfriend as a nekomimi...
> 
> I WAS NOT PREPARED. HNNNNG.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



lol, you are the weirdest thing on xda xD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you are the weirdest thing on xda xD

Click to collapse



Dude. Come on. Sexy girlfriend < sexual girlfriend AS A NEKOMIMI

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ryan dunn is dead. 

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm back...for now....  I was in the ER again last night... Fun times. 
 How is everybody? 
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back...for now....  I was in the ER again last night... Fun times.
> How is everybody?
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



hey, are you ok?
look at the bright side
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14901751
a must-see thread


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just does my phone face down on a wood floor. 

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2011)

How long 'till an overdose kicks in?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How long 'till an overdose kicks in?

Click to collapse



It depends on the drug. Why? 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, are you ok?
> look at the bright side
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14901751
> a must-see thread

Click to collapse



I passed out and woke up in the hospital.... And left after they told the same crap for the hundredth time...  even worse is my doc extended my bed rest...since I won't go back to the hospital...
 (Yay! No more crappy videos  )


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I just believe that this video has explained to me the reason for this thread lasting for so long!!
> www.therealdeal.org
> 
> Feel free to watch it and reply with your comments

Click to collapse



I think you'll find I posted that a while back  Breadfish.co.uk 
*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14686559&highlight=breadfish#post14686559*

@BD, Um.. Just wondering, I may have....

Edit: I think I have, I feel like I'm about to throw up


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I just believe that this video has explained to me the reason for this thread lasting for so long!!
> www.therealdeal.org
> 
> Feel free to watch it and reply with your comments

Click to collapse








@BD, I hope you're ok, when is your surgery?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think you'll find I posted that a while back  Breadfish.co.uk
> *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14686559&highlight=breadfish#post14686559*
> 
> @BD, Um.. Just wondering, I may have....
> ...

Click to collapse



What you on Max?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What you on Max?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



At the moment  Paracetamol i've had like 5/7 in like 3 hours.... Not too much I guess . But only because my mouth hurts


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> At the moment  Paracetamol i've had like 5/7 in like 3 hours.... Not too much I guess . But only because my mouth hurts

Click to collapse



Well I wouldn't recommend any more since that **** can cause liver damage with overdoses.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello
@Max,DD,Milad & watt 

Hello @Huysum, why u call me noob in ban thread? 

I had a hell of a weekend, it was awesome, i went to the lake on the boat yesterday and it was so fun!!!! Tubed,wakeboarded,and cruised and drank beer 

One problem tho my whole body is aching of soreness 

I am happy today cause i just got a $60 year renewal sunscription for xbox live for 35 bucks 

Im a litte annoyed tho that i got my new nice credit card and they said i wasnt able to consolidate my old card to my new card with rewards right now 

Hopefully i can do it soon so, i can start getting mad points for cash and trips and stuff  Also it was annoying changing all my subscriptions over to the new card  but its all good, just have to wait for eligible consolidation and i will be set.

How was your fathers day weekend guys?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @Max,DD,Milad & watt
> 
> Hello @Huysum, why u call me noob in ban thread?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sparky worked  (but had yesterday OFF! )
I called my Dad. (Hi Dad  )
Then...I passed out (no I wasn't drinking...) ended up in the ER... Got annoyed at the ER doc and left and came home...this morning MY doc called and extended my bedrest... 
That's it.... 
@Max how are you feeling now? 
And everybody else....? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello bd 

You were in the ER???


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello bd
> 
> You were in the ER???

Click to collapse



Yeah late last night for a few hours....  I'm home now though 
How r u?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah late last night for a few hours....  I'm home now though
> How r u?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Well besides being sore from the lake yesterday, the annoyance with not being able to consolidate my 2 credit cards on to the better rewards card and being at work. 

Im great.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well besides being sore from the lake yesterday, the annoyance with not being able to consolidate my 2 credit cards on to the better rewards card and being at work.
> 
> Im great.

Click to collapse



Did they tell you there was a waiting period for consolidating the rewards or are they just not compatible... I switched cards awhile back (banks actually also) and I couldn't merge the rewards points either 
(i now have one card that if I swipe as a debit card it comes out of my account but if I pay as credit it pulls from my line of, credit and I get points  so much easier  )

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did they tell you there was a waiting period for consolidating the rewards or are they just not compatible... I switched cards awhile back (banks actually also) and I couldn't merge the rewards points either
> (i now have one card that if I swipe as a debit card it comes out of my account but if I pay as credit it pulls from my line of, credit and I get points  so much easier  )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Im not merging reward points, just credit from one card to the other, i have yet to use my new rewards card, i just got it on saturday, so i have a feeling its too new for that?? 


Interesting what kinda debit card has the ability to take line of credit or ur account??


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sense 3.0 is fun. Js.

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, what's up? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey everyone, what's up?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hello twitch 

Not much.......


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

Seems exciting haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

What's so exciting?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What's so exciting?

Click to collapse



Nothing, absolutely nothing. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What's so exciting?

Click to collapse



nothing


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> nothing

Click to collapse



Jinx, I want my internet soda.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

hey sakai, dev


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey sakai, dev

Click to collapse



What's going on Husam? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey yo. 

Why is there no exciting thing happening?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's going on Husam?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



nothin, just meeting people on omegle
while trolling others


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey yo.
> 
> Why is there no exciting thing happening?

Click to collapse



Because it's lazy Monday. I'm so bored right now.  I think I may actually die of boredom.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Jinx, I want my internet soda.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I hope you like bacon soda:


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I hope you like bacon soda:

Click to collapse



Sodabacon?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I hope you like bacon soda:

Click to collapse



Bakingsoda? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well my girlfriends leaving for florida for 3 months. Guess cds is my gf until august........ I already miss her

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well my girlfriends leaving for florida for 3 months. Guess cds is my gf until august........ I already miss her
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



You'll get over it.  Trust me. But yeah xda should never be your gf, that's not healthy for you haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You'll get over it.  Trust me. But yeah xda should never be your gf, that's not healthy for you haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Its my only way around ditching summer school and buying a ticket to west palm beach........

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 21, 2011)

So, I learned I like TF2 today.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its my only way around ditching summer school and buying a ticket to west palm beach........
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Go for the ticket, you only live once 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go for the ticket, you only live once
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



300 already spent. I can't. And sense 3.0 is such a battery whore. 1hr 16mins and 25% gone. Kaput. Im getting sense 2.0.

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

Then don't. If she's willing to ditch you over hot guys on a beach, ditch her. "Surprise" her with a new GF when she gets back.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then don't. If she's willing to ditch you over hot guys on a beach, ditch her. "Surprise" her with a new GF when she gets back.

Click to collapse



She would do no such a thing

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She would do no such a thing
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



That you know of... she's probably salivating over the possibilities


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, amnesia:the dark desent is a ****in scary game But so much fun too


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That you know of... she's probably salivating over the possibilities

Click to collapse



Don't tease him like that Sakai  That's not nice to make people doubt the person they love.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't tease him like that Sakai  That's not nice to make people doubt the person they love.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Trust is forged on the fires of faith.

If I can make him doubt his girlfriend over the internet, it is merely proof that the suspicion already existed in his mind. Some hard lessons needs to be learnt by watt if he wants to build a relationship that outlasts the average American one (which usually ends up in divorce). This is watt's happiness we're talking about

I just went through a breakup (neither of us were unfaithful though), and my parents are going through a rough patch, so I don't want any of you guys to think that marriage/relationship is easy. It's easy to look at someone beautiful and say "I love you", but can you say the same thing when her face is wrinkled, her boobs and butt are sagging, and she starts to nag you? C'mon, stop being so naive about it. 

I'm not being bitter about it, neither am I being overly discouraging when it comes to relationships, but it is much harder to maintain than to obtain, and your love can hardly conquer all. 

Wow... ok. I need to stop before I have an aneurysm. Or an epiphany. 

But do you guys get the gist of what I'm saying?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

I get it sakai. But it's like this. She's not going to do that our she knows I'm driving down there worth an m4 and killing the guy. Morning all btw. And I'm not bring made insecure twitch. I'm starting that ik that she won't do that.

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I get it sakai. But it's like this. She's not going to do that our she knows I'm driving down there worth an m4 and killing the guy. Morning all btw. And I'm not bring made insecure twitch. I'm starting that ik that she won't do that.
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Lol. I get what you mean, although I don't recommend the violence


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

'Afternoon all


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

Off to summer school I go. Ughh. The day my gf leleaves I cant see her go. ****.

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Off to summer school I go. Ughh. The day my gf leleaves I cant see her go. ****.
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



F*** school, go for her!!
A day wont make a difference


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> F*** school, go for her!!
> A day wont make a difference

Click to collapse



F**K school. F**K her instead!

p/s: bad example, I know.
pp/s: I did it for the lulz


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> F**K school. F**K her instead!
> 
> p/s: bad example, I know.
> pp/s: I did it for the lulz

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> F**K school. F**K her instead!
> 
> p/s: bad example, I know.
> pp/s: I did it for the lulz

Click to collapse



Lmao This. Hey


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao This. Hey

Click to collapse



hey max


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

Baaaaaaccccckkkkkk!

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Baaaaaaccccckkkkkk!
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



wb 

so, did you do what sakai told you?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi y'all. How you doing?
> 
> Watt, I also say **** school. Go see your GF before she leaves. One day absence don't hurt nobody!!

Click to collapse



hy milad 


I got a bassist request in another band, should I take it?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Trust is forged on the fires of faith.
> 
> If I can make him doubt his girlfriend over the internet, it is merely proof that the suspicion already existed in his mind. Some hard lessons needs to be learnt by watt if he wants to build a relationship that outlasts the average American one (which usually ends up in divorce). This is watt's happiness we're talking about
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude... DEEP.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh. Right. Hi guys.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh. Right. Hi guys.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



hey maite


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey maite

Click to collapse



HAI, my Arab buddy~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> HAI, my Arab buddy~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



how's imagining your girlfriend going? xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

If I have 2 absences I get kicked out of summer school

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi obs.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by imagining?

Click to collapse



go back a few pages to read obs posts and ull know 



watt9493 said:


> If I have 2 absences I get kicked out of summer school
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



that suck 
anyway, technology is here, so you can video chat with her


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how's imagining your girlfriend going? xD

Click to collapse



Horrible. The nekomimi image is still burnt in my mind. When I woke up, I was y'know etc. etc. and it's still burnt in my brain.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Horrible. The nekomimi image is still burnt in my mind. When I woke up, I was y'know etc. etc. and it's still burnt in my brain.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



lol, told you not to xD
but you got mad


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

Every body go to the dinc developer forum and pick what rom you want me to ruin next. Idc what it it's. It just has to be stable (no phantom calls, lockups, reboots ect)

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Every body go to the dinc developer forum and pick what rom you want me to ruin next. Idc what it it's. It just has to be stable (no phantom calls, lockups, reboots ect)
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



that is not my problem


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that is not my problem

Click to collapse



take the 3 minutes and pick hus.  I've run out of brain power comparing roms.

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> take the 3 minutes and pick hus.  I've run out of brain power comparing roms.
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



ok, one problem, what is dinc


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, one problem, what is dinc

Click to collapse



Droid incredible.  ma compooter haz viruzesszez

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello,

@Husum,Watt & Milad


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello,
> 
> @Husum,Watt & Milad

Click to collapse



hey 

for some reason you always show when that polish girl sends me an email
are you sure you're not her lol xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> This one looks good:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1109355

Click to collapse



Completely missed newtoroots post. Thanks! : D

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> take the 3 minutes and pick hus.  I've run out of brain power comparing roms.
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



I like this guys attitude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> 
> for some reason you always show when that polish girl sends me an email
> are you sure you're not her lol xD

Click to collapse



LMAO 



m1l4droid said:


> Hi david. Just out of curiosity, what taste of  hookah you like?

Click to collapse




I like mint a lot mixed with different fruit flavors.

But i think my favorite would be Peach or mango


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I like coffee a lot. Then apple and peach.

Click to collapse



UGH, coffee 

I do like mint chococate chip tho


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> UGH, coffee
> 
> I do like mint chococate chip tho

Click to collapse



mint and apple mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Mint choc Is nice,


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mint choc Is nice,

Click to collapse



ever tried hookah max?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's that?

Click to collapse



i was talking to max lol, forgot the comma xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i was talking to max lol, forgot the comma xD

Click to collapse



LMAO

Hi Max!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

XD haha Hey everyone  no I haven't  What is it?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD haha Hey everyone  no I haven't  What is it?

Click to collapse



this my dear is what a hookah is






Not the girl you perv, the thing she's smoking 
but she's hot xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this my dear is what a hookah is
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhh XD Sweeet,  Legal? Looks like a bong  Never seen em in UK


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhh XD Sweeet,  Legal? Looks like a bong  Never seen em in UK

Click to collapse



Ya there legal as long as you smoke shisha out of them and not weed or any other drug that may be illegal in your country.

Shisha is flavored sticky molasses tabacco usually comes in fruit flavors it is a very smooth smoke


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhh XD Sweeet,  Legal? Looks like a bong  Never seen em in UK

Click to collapse



yup, very legal 

and im sure as hell that there are in the UK, but you're not looking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya there legal as long as you smoke shisha out of them and not weed or any other drug that may be illegal in your country.
> 
> Shisha is flavored sticky molasses tabacco usually comes in fruit flavors it is a very smooth smoke

Click to collapse



Ahhh, awesome Thanks  haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, very legal
> 
> and im sure as hell that there are in the UK, but you're not looking

Click to collapse



Haha  http://www.hookahshop.co.uk/ Not very common where I am   Do you have to have the bong thing or..?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Of course it's legal it's just tobacco. Some people might call it hubble-bubble, or sheesha (shisha) in the UK. The origin is believed to be from Iran, made by a Persian physician name Abdul-Qadir Gilani in 1588.

Click to collapse



Ahah Yeah xD The only time I've seen one though I thought it was ****ed up a bong... It had weed in


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im not merging reward points, just credit from one card to the other, i have yet to use my new rewards card, i just got it on saturday, so i have a feeling its too new for that??
> 
> 
> Interesting what kinda debit card has the ability to take line of credit or ur account??

Click to collapse



Yeah but sometimes when you switch cards the rewards can carry over (that's what I meant by merge)
Also..... Hi All! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Heeeeeyy Bd 

This just occured to me... I don't know your name


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  http://www.hookahshop.co.uk/ Not very common where I am   Do you have to have the bong thing or..?

Click to collapse



I'm sure we do, but never seen one lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah but sometimes when you switch cards the rewards can carry over (that's what I meant by merge)
> Also..... Hi All!
> Ignore this. I hit quote instead of edit.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah but sometimes when you switch cards the rewards can carry over (that's what I meant by merge)
> Also..... Hi All!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



hey bd 
how's it going?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeeeyy Bd
> 
> This just occured to me... I don't know your name

Click to collapse



Hey Max, my name is Bridget but on Facebook I use "Pipsqueak" (as in Pipsqueak the parakeet)

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey bd
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



Hi Husam...just another day of booooooring bedrest... 
(I'm so bored I actually flashed MIUI)  
What's up? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Max, my name is Bridget but on Facebook I use "Pipsqueak" (as in Pipsqueak the parakeet)
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Ahh Okay Thanks  I've known you like 6 moths plus (wow,,, I've known you all that long ) and didn't know aha


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam...just another day of booooooring bedrest...
> (I'm so bored I actually flashed MIUI)
> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



nothing much, enhancing some photos to be sent over the internet 
hope the bed rest ends soon


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh Okay Thanks  I've known you like 6 moths plus (wow,,, I've known you all that long ) and didn't know aha

Click to collapse



Yeah I know.... I've been a member of xda almost a year (I think I have to check....  )
Time flies when your spamming xda...  

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello BD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing much, enhancing some photos to be sent over the internet
> hope the bed rest ends soon

Click to collapse



They want me to stay in bed until I have the surgery.... Who the heck knows when THAT will happen.... 
Pikturs?  I wanna see tha pikturs!!

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



 Hi!!!   


 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



I might have to get some doan pills cause im aching from my lake trip still, all over


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I might have to get some doan pills cause im aching from my lake trip still, all over

Click to collapse



Doan's pills work very well (at least for me, everyone is different) just make sure you can lay down (take them at night, maybe) because they can make you VERY TIRED...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Doan's pills work very well (at least for me, everyone is different) just make sure you can lay down (take them at night, maybe) because they can make you VERY TIRED...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



are the in the ibuprofen section of walgreens?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flashed the Rom m1l4droid told me to. Damn I like it

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> are the in the ibuprofen section of walgreens?

Click to collapse



Yeah maybe, ummm if not look near the aspirin or where they have those pain patches....otherwise ask the pharmacist for them by name cuz "muscle relaxers" other than doan's are prescription only....

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

@BD

are these: http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/backaid-max-pain-relief-pills/ID=prod6049304-product 

 them??


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Flashed the Rom m1l4droid told me to. Damn I like it
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



thats good to hear 
congrats 

and i also remembered that I have to flash now that the  download is finished


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thats good to hear
> congrats
> 
> and i also remembered that I have to flash now that the  download is finished

Click to collapse



Whatcha flashing? WM or Android?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whatcha flashing? WM or Android?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



WM same rom different version,
 android is not ready yet as nand
we run it from the sd card using haret ( a program that kicks wm kernel out of memory and initializes androids kernel, then android is launched from an ext2 disk image found on the sd card, u jelly?)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WM same rom different version,
> android is not ready yet as nand
> we run it from the sd card using haret ( a program that kicks wm kernel out of memory and initializes androids kernel, then android is launched from an ext2 disk image found on the sd card, u jelly?)

Click to collapse



I know, what haret is.... Duh. No.. I'm NOT jelly... I haz two phones to crackflash... But haven't you run android on ur touch pro 2? (or is it not ready for "prime time" (as in a daily driver...))

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WM same rom different version,
> android is not ready yet as nand
> we run it from the sd card using haret ( a program that kicks wm kernel out of memory and initializes androids kernel, then android is launched from an ext2 disk image found on the sd card, u jelly?)

Click to collapse



i tried that when i had my tp2, and it ran like a P.O.S.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i tried that when i had my tp2, and it ran like a P.O.S.

Click to collapse



its really good and fast now, more stable too

@bd, the kernels are not ready and full port to android is kinda impossible atm, devs are working really hard on it. its just a matter of time until they either give up lol or say behold android is ready


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> its really good and fast now, more stable too
> 
> @bd, the kernels are not ready and full port to android is kinda impossible atm, devs are working really hard on it. its just a matter of time until they either give up lol or say behold android is ready

Click to collapse



Just, the tp2 has hardware "issues" even when android is up it still wont compare to my epic


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just, the tp2 has hardware "issues" even when android is up it still wont compare to my epic

Click to collapse



DUH!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok night guys, gotta go play Angry Birds update is released...

Click to collapse



you're kidding, right?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, why?

Click to collapse



I hate that game


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hate that game

Click to collapse



because you dont have it on windows mobile and u jelly


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> because you dont have it on windows mobile and u jelly

Click to collapse



pffff, i can have it anytime on windows 7 and google chrome 

@milad: idk, i just dont like it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pffff, i can have it anytime on windows 7 and google chrome
> 
> @milad: idk, i just dont like it

Click to collapse



yes i know, i have it on google chrome...

but its so much better to play with a touchscreen 

also you probaly dont like it cause you suck at it  

LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Nevermind  Hello


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Suicide? Thoughts :/

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pffff, i can have it anytime on windows 7 and google chrome
> 
> @milad: idk, i just dont like it

Click to collapse









You still need a new phone  

I don't like Angry Birds either but eh, to each their own  

Hey guys! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes i know, i have it on google chrome...
> 
> but its so much better to play with a touchscreen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TBH, I don't suck at it, I'm actually a pro, I can get 3 stars from the first try, but still don't like it 



MacaronyMax said:


> Suicide? Thoughts :/

Click to collapse



yeah www.lemonparty.org


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You still need a new phone
> 
> I don't like Angry Birds either but eh, to each their own
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello twitch 

btw why the f*uck did u trade your nexus s for a g2??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> TBH, I don't suck at it, I'm actually a pro, I can get 3 stars from the first try, but still don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> yeah www.lemonparty.org

Click to collapse



lol no thanks... I wasn't joking either  but nevermind


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You still need a new phone
> 
> I don't like Angry Birds either but eh, to each their own
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dev, whats up? 


sry guys, I have to go for the moment to write that email 
be back in a few


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol no thanks... I wasn't joking either  but nevermind

Click to collapse



what? what happened?

you were happy just a while ago


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dev, whats up?
> 
> 
> sry guys, I have to go for the moment to write that email
> be back in a few

Click to collapse



i dont get why u dont open a tab a type a sentence every so often you would of been done by now


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hello twitch
> 
> btw why the f*uck did u trade your nexus s for a g2??

Click to collapse




Ummmm:

1. I traded it for a mytouch 4G, not a G2.

2. I screwed up my imei so it was near useless.

@milad, I found one and should be getting it before July 7 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ummmm:
> 
> 1. I traded it for a mytouch 4G, not a G2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i see...........


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

182 mb free ram on g sense. 

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i see...........

Click to collapse



Yeah, I miss it though  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 182 mb free ram on g sense.
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



334 MB free of RAM on CM7 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 334 MB free of RAM on CM7
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



damn i need to get that  unfortunately its still in alpha for the epic  supposedly its going to be good and stable as soon as official gingerbread comes out and the source is released


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 334 MB free of RAM on CM7
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Boy. Sense 2.1 with a **** ton of 3.0. And android 2.3.3.

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok, I seriously should go sleep now, but that is impressive!

Click to collapse



Its the rom u picked. Quite warn on 3g tho. :l

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey @husum you done emailing your gf yet?? 

Also have a question for you...

What adblock extension do u use for chrome?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey @husum you done emailing your gf yet??
> 
> Also have a question for you...
> 
> What adblock extension do u use for chrome?

Click to collapse



Google ad blocker for chrome. Its the first or second one. It looks like a hand on a stop sign when installed and asks for donation

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Google ad blocker for chrome. Its the first or second one. It looks like a hand on a stop sign when installed and asks for donation
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



thats the one i got, cool, was wondering if there was a better one that blocked in video ads and some popup ads..

The pop ads mainly i get...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello everyone  anyone here?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I'm about to be diagnosed as bipolar as I fit in every ****ing symptom  how ****ing great


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think I'm about to be diagnosed as bipolar as I fit in every ****ing symptom  how ****ing great

Click to collapse



Eh, that's not such a bad thing. Just don't be diagnosed with schizophrenia.  That eats at your brain.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2011)

I heard this song and thought of this thread for some reason 







twitch153 said:


> Eh, that's not such a bad thing. Just don't be diagnosed with schizophrenia.  That eats at your brain.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Eh, that's not such a bad thing. Just don't be diagnosed with schizophrenia.  That eats at your brain.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Lmao  I used to be paranoid like ****  not anymore 

But I'm anoyed


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2011)

That's usually a secondary effect from the Ganja  
Just saying 





> MacaronyMax;14948345 Lmao  *I used to be paranoid like *****  not anymore
> 
> But I'm anoyed

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That's usually a secondary effect from the Ganja
> Just saying

Click to collapse



Hahaha  umm....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey @husum you done emailing your gf yet??
> 
> Also have a question for you...
> 
> What adblock extension do u use for chrome?

Click to collapse



Now I am 
man she asks for long emails 
@adblock what watt said 
(what watt lol)

@max, IDK lol

@M_T_M, not playing, not playing, not playing!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi hus


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi hus

Click to collapse



man, I really thought she broke up with you, then logged to facebook and was like WTF is wrong with him lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> man, I really thought she broke up with you, then logged to facebook and was like WTF is wrong with him lol

Click to collapse



Wait what?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

you were talking about suicide and stuff....

never mind... I fail again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you were talking about suicide and stuff....
> 
> never mind... I fail again

Click to collapse



I was  it's not her, read the top of the page behind  

Then can you all please do this quiz? http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/bipolarquiz.htm I wanna know what you guys get and if I'm being ****ed around and if I am  I got 49


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was  it's not her, read the top of the page behind
> 
> Then can you all please do this quiz? http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/bipolarquiz.htm I wanna know what you guys get and if I'm being ****ed around and if I am  I got 49

Click to collapse



I have severe bi- polar according to that quiz....   
I only took the quiz cuz you asked... 

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was  it's not her, read the top of the page behind
> 
> Then can you all please do this quiz? http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/bipolarquiz.htm I wanna know what you guys get and if I'm being ****ed around and if I am  I got 49

Click to collapse



yeah I read
I got 24, "Either a mild bipolar disorder (II) or depressive disorder" which is very close to "Bipolar disorder likely"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have severe bi- polar according to that quiz....
> I only took the quiz cuz you asked...
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Aha thanks  I hope it's screwing me.... But I did another and it said yes , I hat google  the quiz was one of it's suggestions  also.. What number was that?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah I read
> I got 24, "Either a mild bipolar disorder (II) or depressive disorder" which is very close to "Bipolar disorder likely"

Click to collapse



Okay  thank you Hus


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha thanks  I hope it's screwing me.... But I did another and it said yes , I hat google  the quiz was one of it's suggestions  also.. What number was that?

Click to collapse



internet quizzes are most of the time wrong, you need a real diagnosis then you can say if yes or no for sure


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have severe bi- polar according to that quiz....
> I only took the quiz cuz you asked...
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



i got mild bipolar disorder

i got an 18 for a score.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> internet quizzes are most of the time wrong, you need a real diagnosis then you can say if yes or no for sure

Click to collapse



Yeah I know  thanks it was just rough but I fit almost every symptom here.. Every 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001924/


davidrules7778 said:


> i got mild bipolar disorder
> 
> i got an 18 for a score.

Click to collapse



Thanks  I think mine was a lil high


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha thanks  I hope it's screwing me.... But I did another and it said yes , I hat google  the quiz was one of it's suggestions  also.. What number was that?

Click to collapse



I got a 51... but...Don't take it too seriously though, the answers and results not only use very broad definitions but these tests aren't specific enough to really mean much. If you really feel bad or are worried talk to someone.... 

Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah I know  thanks it was just rough but I fit almost every symptom here.. Every
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001924/
> 
> 
> Thanks  I think mine was a lil high

Click to collapse



i fall in some of this caregories 

like these: 
Binge eating, drinking, and/or drug use

Impaired judgment

Sexual promiscuity

Spending sprees


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I got a 51... but...Don't take it too seriously though, the answers and results not only use very broad definitions but these tests aren't specific enough to really mean much. If you really feel bad or are worried talk to someone....
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Okay thanks for your advice guys  

Main reason I looked at it was a few weeks ago I was super high all the time , totally random , distracted by anything and felt better than I have ever before, didn't need to sleep and more confident etc. And all this week I've been thinking of suicide , like I said a few pages back  and I still am :/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i fall in some of this caregories
> 
> like these:
> Binge eating, drinking, and/or drug use
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha  so do I it seems 
Edit: also you guys are the only people I've said anything too, so don't go posing stuff on fb huss   lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i fall in some of this caregories
> 
> like these:
> Binge eating, drinking, and/or drug use
> ...

Click to collapse



I definitely have impaired judgment  and the spending sprees fits too... 
Sexual promiscuity : NO! (I'm a nice married girl  )
Drinking/drug use: NO!
binge eating.... On Thanksgiving and Christmas...Yes. Rest of the year ...no

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  so do I it seems
> Edit: also you guys are the only people I've said anything too, so don't go posing stuff on fb huss   lol

Click to collapse



dw, never gonna happen


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dw, never gonna happen

Click to collapse



Aha thank you 

Hos is everyone anyway?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha thank you
> 
> Hos is everyone anyway?

Click to collapse



besides being sore from the lake still (going to get some doan pills after work and see if those help) and being at work

im great


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> besides being sore from the lake still (going to get some doan pills after work and see if those help) and being at work
> 
> im great

Click to collapse



Haha  good I guess  what happened at the lake?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha thank you
> 
> Hos is everyone anyway?

Click to collapse



I'm fine, long emails made me feel a bit dizzy and hungry 


@david: I noticed something recently, you're not talking about being hungry anymore


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  good I guess  what happened at the lake?

Click to collapse



I was learning to wakeboard and fell a lot, then i got up and fell again...

Also tubing

had some bad falls off both, didnt feel them at the time cause i had a lot, i mean a lot of beer. LOL

It was fun tho 

@Husum, lol i actually am hungry but i have aching pains to distract me from whining about that, i want a pizza


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I was learning to wakeboard and fell a lot, then i got up and fell again...
> 
> Also tubing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aha awesome  glad you had fun 


Hey where's dev anyway, haven't spoken to him in ages


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha awesome  glad you had fun
> 
> 
> Hey where's dev anyway, haven't spoken to him in ages

Click to collapse



no more school for him, so i guess less xda now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no more school for him, so i guess less xda now

Click to collapse



Ahhh that's fair enough though I guess  Also... ima go see doctor or someth on Saturday. Just to see


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh that's fair enough though I guess  Also... ima go see doctor or someth on Saturday. Just to see

Click to collapse



I know it will be a negative,
BTW, look at the tags, someone has a crush on babydoll


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know it will be a negative,
> BTW, look at the tags, someone has a crush on babydoll

Click to collapse



Haha cough husam cough 

Hopefully  I might just go.. Can't really explain to parents or whatever I feel like killing myself.. Lol xD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know it will be a negative,
> BTW, look at the tags, someone has a crush on babydoll

Click to collapse



I totally did not say that.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2011)

You did obs

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

What do you call a bear who is

Suddenly happy! 

Then suddenly sad 

Then SUDDENLY SUPER HAPPY!!! 

Then suddenly angry! 











































A bipolar bear!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

... I knew how that joke was gonna end before it ended. -.-

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What do you call a bear who is
> 
> Suddenly happy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I lolled ... *****  xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

**** it I'm staying on tonight if I'm not on Tommorow you pro s won't hear from me again


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh yeah! While we're at it, I have a bipolar aunt. She's ok with her meds.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know it will be a negative,
> BTW, look at the tags, someone has a crush on babydoll

Click to collapse



I saw that last week... 
It is nice though 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yeah! While we're at it, I have a bipolar aunt. She's ok with her meds.

Click to collapse



Aha good I guess   I'm pretty pissed, how are yu?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saw that last week...
> It is nice though
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



i think thats dexter 
it cant be me, you can count 7 ericks down there, 5 from this account and 2 from 667


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Not me 

10!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think thats dexter
> it cant be me, you can count 7 ericks down there, 5 from this account and 2 from 667

Click to collapse



WHEN I'M NICE, NOBODY NOTICES, SERIOUSLY

I CAN BE SWEET, AS EVIDENCED ;-;

*sob*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

sry obs 
most people are misunderstood in this world


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry obs
> most people are misunderstood in this world

Click to collapse



The damage is done. I'm crying now.

(In reality, there actually are tears in my eyes.


From laughing so hard.)

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> The damage is done. I'm crying now.
> 
> (In reality, there actually are tears in my eyes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and imagining her as that japanese thing


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol. People, stop being high-school jerks boys. It's alright to compliment a woman without having ulterior motives.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> WHEN I'M NICE, NOBODY NOTICES, SERIOUSLY
> 
> I CAN BE SWEET, AS EVIDENCED ;-;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I notice.  you are always nice to me. 

Sent from here.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2011)

I did one erick husam

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey 'nana...I just saw you in a video!!
> Check out your cameo on the 1:32 minute mark

Click to collapse



Smh, you're talking about the bananas on the side? That video made me laugh for some reason  

@Maxey, don't worry, you'll be fine 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Smh, you're talking about the bananas on the side? That video made me laugh for some reason
> 
> @Maxey, don't worry, you'll be fine
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What's up Twitch? 

Sent from here.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol. People, stop being high-school jerks boys. It's alright to compliment a woman without having ulterior motives.

Click to collapse



Uh huh, says major perv of the year and OT  jk

I don't usually discriminate by sex, if I compliment, I compliment for the purpose of the compliment xD

If you have an alternative motive you should always tip the person off by letting them think you may have an alternative motive, it's more fun when it involves mind games.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> WHEN I'M NICE, NOBODY NOTICES, SERIOUSLY
> 
> I CAN BE SWEET, AS EVIDENCED ;-;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh stop being so sensitive chao  You know we love you. In a totally unerotic way (Apparently I have to specify that with you haha)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, and for you Chao:







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh, and for you Chao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG, KILL IT WITH.... something. Pesticide?


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I did one erick husam
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



U did me? Wtf


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think thats dexter
> it cant be me, you can count 7 ericks down there, 5 from this account and 2 from 667

Click to collapse



Husam!!!!! I tought we were bros y u spreading my secrets? ??


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG, KILL IT WITH.... something. Pesticide?

Click to collapse



You can't kill it...it just regrows! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

I think theres,a tower down near my house... I completely lost my data connection fer awhile and now I can only get edge.  everything worked fine all day and then...... Pffffffssssst. Nothing but edge.,WTF T-Mobile?? WTF (it's in both my phones btw so I know it's not the NS's crappy radio)

Sent from here.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, at least you have T-Mo... we're getting screwed nine ways to hell in Malaysia... you should see our data plans.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, at least you have T-Mo... we're getting screwed nine ways to hell in Malaysia... you should see our data plans.

Click to collapse



Well I'll only have t-mo until at&t comes in and [email protected]#ks us..... 
Then I'll be just as screwed as every other at&t customer (unless I jump ship to Sprint... Gah! CDMA....)

Sent from here.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah... I'm paying about 40USD for calls and texts (about $17 worth of it) and 1.5GB data. What you are paying is... very little, I guess? And we don't even have complete coverage and good speeds.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... I'm paying about 40USD for calls and texts (about $17 worth of it) and 1.5GB data. What you are paying is... very little, I guess? And we don't even have complete coverage and good speeds.

Click to collapse



I pay 170$ a month for 1000 minutes, unlimited texts and 5GB of data (that's 5GB PER line)( it's 5GB of full speed data after that it's capped at edge speed) I also insurance for both phones and Slacker plus for my line...
(but that's just T-mo I also have a Sprint account for my mobile broadband and Verizon for my parent's cell service.... All in all I pay close too 500$ a month for various wireless accounts  )

Sent from here.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... I'm paying about 40USD for calls and texts (about $17 worth of it) and 1.5GB data. What you are paying is... very little, I guess? And we don't even have complete coverage and good speeds.

Click to collapse



Nah, for one line here it's usually $79 for unlimited* everything, she has two lines which may be $159, am I close BD? 

*with a 2gb data cap. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Morning Milad 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah, for one line here it's usually $79 for unlimited* everything, she has two lines which may be $159, am I close BD?
> 
> *with a 2gb data cap.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Nope. look above you  And I have 5GB data per line, not 2GB..

Sent from here.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. look above you  And I have 5GB data per line, not 2GB..
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's the new plan that they have out now though  I was basing it on what it is going by now, but what you had...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Man, you guys really are getting screwed... I suppose... Anyway, I'm paying an additional $47 for broadband at home. 4mbps only. Sigh...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Man, you guys really are getting screwed... I suppose... Anyway, I'm paying an additional $47 for broadband at home. 4mbps only. Sigh...

Click to collapse



I guess, but we also have better service  And faster data.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Exactly. And there are more women with loose morals there. Not sure that's a good thing.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 'Nana....I posted two videos and you've completly ignored them....Y U NOT REPLY ANYMORE?

Click to collapse



I replied to it awhile ago buddy 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to sleep guys, I'm going to have to take my final in Chemistry tomorrow.  Wish me luck.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Night! And BITE THE BDEBUGZ!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

'Morning  Wow, That's quite expensiv $79 for nealry everything unlimited  Would be around £35 to get that in uk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have to sleep guys, I'm going to have to take my final in Chemistry tomorrow.  Wish me luck.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Good Luck  Also Hey  Thanks for what you said a few pages back


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Afternoon. I'm thinking of switching back to Sense-like ROMs... been using CM for way too long.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahahahaha all this talk of t mobile data caps. 

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Heya watt!

I'm going for dinner


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

hi..... bye


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Heyy everyone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

That's the thing. Speeeeeeed! And did I mention, I didn't format my SD-card properly either


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good Luck  Also Hey  Thanks for what you said a few pages back

Click to collapse



No problem dude, I know you're gonna be fine. All my Mafia is strong people (Even Chao...) You know you'll be fine. A lot of people I know are bipolar (Hell I think I may be too haha) 

Anyways, morning everyone 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> lemme see...

Click to collapse



No....it means I'm a banana split.







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I saved that pic for further use, expect to see it next time  haha How's life been treating you my good mod buddy? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Meh...
> Good and bad I guess. Happy because me and family have health which ir more than any human being should ask for
> Weirded out because work is not so good.....may lose it, we'll see
> How about you platano...what are you up to besides running this "mafia"?

Click to collapse



So so so much, I'm going to be doing this month long program for college where I have to stay on campus and I'm kind of looking forward to that but not really. I'm going not be on so often during college, I can already see that happening  But besides that I've been healthy (except for the usual mosquito bites, lets just hope I don't get malaria )

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I know this is a cliche question but...here it goes:  Have you decided what to study for?

Click to collapse



I'm going to be studying for information systems and international business  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope you did your homework about the market on that profession 'nana 
Don't just get a career just for having it if you know what I mean 



twitch153 said:


> I'm going to be studying for information systems and international business
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

TWITCH QUAD POSTED. BANNNNNED

Also, I had a nightmare, guys. D:

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> TWITCH QUAD POSTED. BANNNNNED
> 
> Also, I had a nightmare, guys. D:
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Lol, you just couldn't see the other posts because they were by a mod. I don't know why that is tho. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, you just couldn't see the other posts because they were by a mod. I don't know why that is tho.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Wait, what? 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

MTM's coo like that  He deletes his posts  I think ;D


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm, time for a noobish question... so i know that a phone can be unlocked by rooting it, but im not sure if there is another step to unlock it, or if rooting(s-off) is all that is needed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm back


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Woooot!! Thank god
> *sarcasm as it's best*

Click to collapse



One question. Why do you always delete your posts? 
EDIT: And the post is gone


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 22, 2011)

What posts? 



idavid_ said:


> One question. Why do you always delete your posts?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

@david, You're seeing things again


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @david, You're seeing things again

Click to collapse



He's smokin' too much doja.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 22, 2011)

*I think youse guys have a ...*


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, time for a noobish question... so i know that a phone can be unlocked by rooting it, but im not sure if there is another step to unlock it, or if rooting(s-off) is all that is needed

Click to collapse



yes. on htc phones there are two forms of lock. nand write lock and security (s) lock. i believe thats the names


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ****... It's my crush's birthday tomorrow but i don't know what to right on her Facebook wall...

Click to collapse



happy birthday


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello

@husum,milad and OB 

Im feeling so much better today, still a little sore but a lot better then the past 2 days


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh really? C'mon I want something cuter and nicer!

Click to collapse



Tell a joke or something... 


EDIT: you can call me dave, all my friends call me that 

Ill come up with something maybe....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks man!
> See, the problem is I can't really talk, I'm just too shy...

Click to collapse



Send her a drink or flowers or pic of some cool flowers and wish happy birthday or give her digital chocolate, and say something like you are very pretty or something..

IDK, i think babydoll might be more help, with something nice to girls you like '


Do they still have gifts on facebook??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone want a Tmobile Like New (no battery) G1?

If i win this free auction, ill give it away to someone... i don't have a sim card so.. ya...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, but bd put me on her ignore list because I triple banned her...
> 
> No I don't have any credit cards than can be used on Facebook, so no gifts... But I think I can go with a pic of a birthday cake, or something like that?

Click to collapse



or make her a digital birthday card and send her the link, something fun


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyone want a Tmobile Like New (no battery) G1?
> 
> If i win this free auction, ill give it away to someone... i don't have a sim card so.. ya...

Click to collapse



give it to me. now.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> give it to me. now.....

Click to collapse



i have to win it first


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i have to win it first

Click to collapse



ik.  i claim it tho. i thank you greatly. i have wanted a g1 since they came out.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmmm, you mean make one in photoshop? or I can do it other way?

Click to collapse



check here: http://www.freeecardgreeting.net/home/selectecardgreeting.php?type=birthday_  or google ecards and find another site or better one or make one in photoshop...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

I just cut my wrist... Accidently... But wow... Blood


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh really? C'mon I want something cuter and nicer!
> 
> Oh hi dave! is it ok if I call you dave?
> P.S. can you help me with this?

Click to collapse



Depends how well you know her. Don't want to come off as a creeper. 

Hey everybody! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Depends how well you know her. Don't want to come off as a creeper.
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



'Sup, my *****? 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I just cut my wrist... Accidently... But wow... Blood

Click to collapse



You okay dude? 

@chao, I won't recognize that you're talking to me unless you address me in a different manner of my bananer liking 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Twitch


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. And there are more women with loose morals there. Not sure that's a good thing.

Click to collapse



@sakai:
Who has loose morals? 
I take umbrage at that remark! 
.....Hi all

Sent from here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes its alright thanks   

Hey Bd hey Obs hey Droid


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Depends how well you know her. Don't want to come off as a creeper.
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yup, what happened to me 
finally she's off my a$$

btw, hi max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Hus


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, what happened to me
> finally she's off my a$$
> 
> btw, hi max

Click to collapse



Hahahaha That's the Maxey fail curse that I put on you 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hahahaha That's the Maxey fail curse that I put on you
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  I'member that


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  I'member that

Click to collapse



Good, so stop being so saddening  Dude, I destroyed, raped, and mentally abused that chemistry final 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good, so stop being so saddening  Dude, I destroyed, raped, and mentally abused that chemistry final
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



XD Well done twitch  I think, Hope you didn't make a mes all over it 

Edit: Also Hus if your interested, Docs on Sat


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello,

@max,bd, twitch

and late hello watt  

@milad why u sad??


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yes. on htc phones there are two forms of lock. nand write lock and security (s) lock. i believe thats the names

Click to collapse



So s-off would be unlocked for other sim cards?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Well done twitch  I think, Hope you didn't make a mes all over it
> 
> Edit: Also Hus if your interested, Docs on Sat

Click to collapse



Oh yes, yes I did. I inked all over that test. I want the authorities of that test to KNOW I did it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So s-off would be unlocked for other sim cards?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No. It varies, there is actually a program that can sim unlock it, but you MAY be able to do it through boot-loader, but more likely you'll be able to do it through a terminal emulator. Look it up because I forgot how.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh yes, yes I did. I inked all over that test. I want the authorities of that test to KNOW I did it.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



XD lmao!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know dave, I'm just too sad... :'(

Click to collapse



Maybe instead of being sad about not being with your crush be straight forward and honest, but don't be TOO straight forward, it'll come off as weird, be subtle but be cute to her. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't twitch, I'm too shy. I can barely talk to people, unless they are on the internet... I don't even have her number yet...

Click to collapse



how old are u?
just curious???


Hello DD


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

Apparently I missed something?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't twitch, I'm too shy. I can barely talk to people, unless they are on the internet... I don't even have her number yet...

Click to collapse



Then instead of being sad try to be out going, I was like you too but have you seen my girlfriend? She's not necessarily the desperate type, I had to work to get that at first. You'll stay depressed if you don't try. Ask her for her number, the worst that can happen is her saying no, or you know, self combustion...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Apparently I missed something?

Click to collapse



Nah, same same haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> self combustion...

Click to collapse



Lol Creeper.

Really?
Max said he was shocked I didn't say something about something.


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 20 and 9 month old...

Click to collapse



Lol I'm younger.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 20 and 9 month old...

Click to collapse



you need to take her out to a party and drink with her, when u drink u confidence goes up but your liver goes down     LOL

just be straight forward with her and ask her out to see a movie and dinner, thats what i did even tho i was nervous, my gf thought it was cute and weve been together for 3 and half years


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dan. Aren't you working on trollogenmod anymore?
> 
> @twitch why self combustion?

Click to collapse



Because you can always make a joke out of something. Make her laugh, be funny, then also hint that you like her and things about her. Don't listen to Dave, drinking isn't the best way to learn how to get girls haha But listen to the rest that he said haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dan. Aren't you working on trollogenmod anymore?
> 
> @twitch why self combustion?

Click to collapse



I'm stuck really. Most bugs are fixed. 
If I fix the others I break more. And I prefer Sense 3.0...

Maybe I'll get back to my Flyer port of fail. WHICH BOOTED ONCE TROLOLOL!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you can always make a joke out of something. Make her laugh, be funny, then also hint that you like her and things about her. Don't listen to Dave, drinking isn't the best easy to learn how to get girls haha
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i gave a more appropriate option below that 

also ever since i hit college, i went from shy weirdo to very loud and outgoing...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i gave a more appropriate option below that
> 
> also ever since i hit college, i went from shy weirdo to very loud and outgoing...

Click to collapse



I saw and then I edited haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here's not like the US dude, no parties (that we can go), no drinks... And also asking a girl out like that will make you look like a creeper.

Click to collapse





why asking girls out make u look like creeper??


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here's not like the US dude, no parties (that we can go), no drinks... And also asking a girl out like that will make you look like a creeper.

Click to collapse



Then do like I said, get to know her. But don't just be like "Hi I really like you, we should talk more" be like "Hey you're really cool  I think it'd be awesome if we could talk more".

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


>

Click to collapse








-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I noticed it was too big.
Nothing the ladies ain't used to though.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!

I was asking the same thing....


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

Since even PurpleDramaLlama defected, I may join. Give me reason to cease my career as a freelance troll and begin life anew as an Italian mofo.

No offense to Italians btw.
To be /b/ about it;
INB4 RACIST SHIZ


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I noticed it was too big.
> Nothing the ladies ain't used to though.

Click to collapse








-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -remember, android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Since even PurpleDramaLlama defected, I may join. Give me reason to cease my career as a freelance troll and begin life anew as an Italian mofo.
> 
> No offense to Italians btw.
> To be /b/ about it;
> INB4 RACIST SHIZ

Click to collapse



Um, I give no reasons, join if you want, if not then I'm meh about it  But, that's just me. Any other member can feel free to give you reasons. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan

Click to collapse





why not this:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hahahaha That's the Maxey fail curse that I put on you
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol, no remember that girl i text you about, I asked for more advice and today I celebrate


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Because that's just how stuff work here, and it sucks monkey balls...
> 
> Premarital male female relationship (I don't mean sex) it a taboo, the police arrests girls that don't wear proper scarves, they have even separated boys and girls in some universities, thank God not in ours, yet. Do you want me to say more?

Click to collapse



Yes.
Also reading an old Skype log from the old TeamLlama days. Man... The nostilgia.
Wanna get Skype going? XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Because that's just how stuff work here, and it sucks monkey balls...
> 
> Premarital male female relationship (I don't mean sex) it a taboo, the police arrests girls that don't wear proper scarves, they have even separated boys and girls in some universities, thank God not in ours, yet. Do you want me to say more?

Click to collapse



im sorry well just talk to her saying i like you and ask her just to hang out with you and play a game or something, and also what twitch said. might as well go for it...

why not write nice things and stuff like that on her facebook wall...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Yes.
> Also reading an old Skype log from the old TeamLlama days. Man... The nostilgia.
> Wanna get Skype going? XD

Click to collapse



Some other time, right now I'm not caring to skype 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Yes.
> Also reading an old Skype log from the old TeamLlama days. Man... The nostilgia.
> Wanna get Skype going? XD

Click to collapse



me yeah
hi dan btw 
missed ya bro (no homo)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm gonna have to work on my shyness, visiting a therapist currently.
> 
> About Facebook, because other people may see it and think I'm creeper.
> 
> @dan I'm cool with skype.

Click to collapse



send her a msg then...


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me yeah
> hi dan btw
> missed ya bro (no homo)

Click to collapse



Hey man. How tings been? You straight yet? 
The memories... EelSoup, Poo, EelSoup, LemonParty, Poo, Tricking People, Poo.
More poo.
LIKE ELEVENTY BILLION OF THEM! TROLOLOLOL!

:')

I missed you. Loads of hom--. Wait...
Erm... LOOK A PUPPY!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> im sorry well just talk to her saying i like you and ask her just to hang out with you and play a game or something, and also what twitch said. might as well go for it...
> 
> why not write nice things and stuff like that on her facebook wall...

Click to collapse



Yes, yes respect my authoritay...






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

I just flashed a new radio on mai NS.... HOLY [email protected] it's fast...(not that it wasn't before  )
What did I miss? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Hey man. How tings been? You straight yet?
> The memories... EelSoup, Poo, EelSoup, LemonParty, Poo, Tricking People, Poo.
> More poo.
> LIKE ELEVENTY BILLION OF THEM! TROLOLOLOL!
> ...

Click to collapse



lol
POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO v

(please dont ban me )


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO v
> 
> (please dont ban me )

Click to collapse



Was that REALLY necessary? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That could work, but what can I say, I'm a geek, girls don't like geeks...

Click to collapse



I'm a geek, the hell you talking about? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Was that REALLY necessary?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Don't feed the troll by quoting him...I hope he gets banned haha  jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm a geek, the hell you talking about?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Don't listen to him. Girls like nice and cute. (i should know) 


Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm a geek, the hell you talking about?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



+1    




say something nice anything you feel, just domt go overboard.


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Was that REALLY necessary?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



You never saw the Skype chats. YOU WEREN'T THERE MAN! YOU DIDN'T SEE THE THINGS I SAW! 



Mainly that I typed... Meh...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe you are charming! But you know, I have nothing to talk about that makes non-geeks interested!

Click to collapse



Then find out what SHE wants to talk about? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That could work, but what can I say, I'm a geek, girls don't like geeks...

Click to collapse



WTF, every time I tell a girl on omegle that i have geek skills she falls in love with me (not literally )
and also dont forget the fact that i play the guitar and im in a band


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe you are charming! But you know, I have nothing to talk about that makes non-geeks interested!

Click to collapse



talk about movies, or vacations or talk find out what she likes and talk about that..


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, every time I tell a girl on omegle that i have geek skills she falls in love with me (not literally )
> and also dont forget the fact that i play the guitar and im in a band

Click to collapse



And Husam doesn't even have a girlfriend haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You never saw the Skype chats. YOU WEREN'T THERE MAN! YOU DIDN'T SEE THE THINGS I SAW!
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly that I typed... Meh...

Click to collapse



Yes technically I Was NOT there. Although...... I seem to remember a Skype log where my presence was FAKED!! 

Sent from here.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well you are cool bro. I guess I could root her phone maybe?

Click to collapse



Yeah, you root that phone all night long haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well you are cool bro. I guess I could root her phone maybe?

Click to collapse



ya and give her a pink theme or her favorite color theme and then move into a different conversation on what she likes to do for fun


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And Husam doesn't even have a girlfriend haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



but you and dave say that i do


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes technically I Was NOT there. Although...... I seem to remember a Skype log where my presence was FAKED!!
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Ah teh lulz. I miss those days.
Although it was difficult to be you. And me.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> but you and dave say that i do

Click to collapse



via email currently, u still need to get money for trip to Poland


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> but you and dave say that i do

Click to collapse



I said no such thing...unless I somehow forgot. Where's your proof?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I literally meant that, she also has a HTC Desire, funny her last phone was the same as mine too!

Click to collapse



bam!!! something in common, tell her about rooting and put your number and get her number while rooting it 

but thats not asking for the number more as stealing 

lmao


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I literally meant that, she also has a HTC Desire, funny her last phone was the same as mine too!

Click to collapse



I know, it was a joke milad....you need to learn to be humorous my friend 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I literally meant that, she also has a HTC Desire, funny her last phone was the same as mine too!

Click to collapse



maybe yours was the same as hers 

edit: I'll stop being an a$$ in 3, 2,  1


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Ah teh lulz. I miss those days.
> Although it was difficult to be you. And me.

Click to collapse



I could imagine... 

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

where did everybody go


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Lmao hus  sorry went down stairs to watch the apprentice  (tv show ) hey


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus  sorry went down stairs to watch the apprentice  (tv show ) hey

Click to collapse



I like that show 
but only seen it 3 times maybe


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I like that show
> but only seen it 3 times maybe

Click to collapse



Haha Yeah it's pretty good sometimes  How are ya? And it looks like were forever alone together


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Yeah it's pretty good sometimes  How are ya? And it looks like were forever alone together

Click to collapse



ummm no  

goodnight milad in the morning you send ur crush something nice on fb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Good night dude  

Haha! you're alive !


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Yeah it's pretty good sometimes  How are ya? And it looks like were forever alone together

Click to collapse



I'm fine, now we're 3, never alooone  xD

@milad: goodnight

poo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm fine, now we're 3, never alooone  xD
> 
> @milad: goodnight
> 
> poo

Click to collapse



i got bad news 

i found this: http://tinyurl.com/4kllcdy



its still online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I like that show
> but only seen it 3 times maybe

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> i got bad news
> 
> i found this: http://tinyurl.com/4kllcdy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I lolled when they took it off YouTube


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i got bad news
> 
> i found this: http://tinyurl.com/4kllcdy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



edit: have to give them email to report it 






BTW, what were you doing looking for it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I lolled when they took it off YouTube

Click to collapse



even worse news i found it without ads, so this will be the new video to spam at people: http://www.schooltube.com/video/0bb8adf3c3e639a2cfb1/Rebecca-Black-Friday-OFFICIAL-VIDEO


edit: i looked for it cause u were so happy it was gone in your sig


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey  I'm worried


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm back.... Did anyone miss me? 

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back.... Did anyone miss me?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



nope 

Jk

welcome back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Me  hey bd


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Husam and Maxey! I'm getting another bird in two weeks a baby male cockatiel.  Help me think of a name....

Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back.... Did anyone miss me?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



ya here is a present : http://www.schooltube.com/video/0bb8adf3c3e639a2cfb1/Rebecca-Black-Friday-OFFICIAL-VIDEO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam and Maxey! I'm getting another bird in two weeks a baby male cockatiel.  Help me think of a name....
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Wow awesome  know what colour .?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya here is a present : http://www.schooltube.com/video/0bb8adf3c3e639a2cfb1/Rebecca-Black-Friday-OFFICIAL-VIDEO

Click to collapse



Ummm.... Thanks? I think... 

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam and Maxey! I'm getting another bird in two weeks a baby male cockatiel.  Help me think of a name....
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



nice 
a punk bird


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow awesome  know what colour .?

Click to collapse



He is a "lutino" (which means he doesn't have the regular coloring of gray and white but yellow and white) with the orange patches on his cheeks too   I will post pictures when I get him....

Sent from here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He is a "lutino" (which means he doesn't have the regular coloring of gray and white but yellow and white) with the orange patches on his cheeks too   I will post pictures when I get him....
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Awesome  Please do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit, sorry guys you dnt want to read that **** here sorry :


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Changed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Forever alone.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

Chrome OS has the coolest new "new tab" config.... I just enabled it...

Sent from here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet might have to change back . Moved to Opera


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet might have to change back . Moved to Opera

Click to collapse



Try it. It needs to be enabled in about: flags (type that into the omnibar) 

Sent from here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try it. It needs to be enabled in about: flags (type that into the omnibar)
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Sweet I will do Tommorow  (on iPad)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet I will do Tommorow  (on iPad)

Click to collapse



Now remember I am, using,a cr-48 so I don't know what flags are exclusive  to the chromebook or which will work on any chrome browser.... 

Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

According to the tags....



@Husum

Something you want to tell us?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> OMG, Look At This TAG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't see that what does it say dammit

Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't see that what does it say dammit
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



it says "husum <3 rebecca black"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Aha okay thanks  

Lmao!  it says husam <3 rebbeca black


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> OMG, Look At This TAG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, first of all YOU spelled his name wrong. So FAIL! (nice try though)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, first of all YOU spelled his name wrong. So FAIL! (nice try though)

Click to collapse



no i didnt....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no i didnt....

Click to collapse



Yes, you did. You are the only person I know that spells HusAM like this..."HusUM" sooooooooooo  you are busted....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, you did. You are the only person I know that spells HusAM like this..."HusUM" sooooooooooo  you are busted....

Click to collapse



its more accurate now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

the thread is allowed no more tags


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> the thread is allowed no more tags

Click to collapse



ya i took 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> its more accurate now

Click to collapse



Stilll.................Busted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAILOLOLOLOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stilll.................Busted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAILOLOLOLOL

Click to collapse



i know i blew it but i added another one

"Husam is into lemonpartys"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Meanie  haha


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i know i blew it but i added another one
> 
> "Husam is into lemonpartys"

Click to collapse



HUSAM IS GONNA KILL YOU.........................


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> HUSAM IS GONNA KILL YOU.........................

Click to collapse



LOL, probaly a temp ban on max's site... 

not if i change it


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL, probaly a temp ban on max's site...
> 
> not if i change it

Click to collapse



I would, definitely change that..... Like yesterday.... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I would, definitely change that..... Like yesterday....
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



ill delete one of them... 

which one?? 

Deleted Lemonpartys, but left the other one


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 23, 2011)

Habba Babba?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Habba Babba?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse










????????????


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ????????????

Click to collapse



YouTube it. Funny ****e by edbassmaster

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> YouTube it. Funny ****e by edbassmaster
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



k will do, check above what i put in tags


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> k will do, check above what i put in tags

Click to collapse



On mobile, can't see tags

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> On mobile, can't see tags
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



i posted it in words.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

No editing tags. OMG.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No editing tags. OMG.

Click to collapse








Y U No Let Us Edit Tags???


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Not my fault. It just wouldn't allow me to edit it either.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not my fault. It just wouldn't allow me to edit it either.

Click to collapse



here i take one of mine off, if it will let me, it was being a PITA a few minutes ago 



EDIT: Now Try, there should be a free one...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

I just did. Guess which one


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> here i take one of mine off, if it will let me, it was being a PITA a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now Try, there should be a free one...

Click to collapse



You win the g1?

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I just did. Guess which one

Click to collapse



Im  prettiest 





watt9493 said:


> You win the g1?
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



No  Auction Ends: Saturday, July 9th 2011 @ 1700 GMT


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No  Auction Ends: Saturday, July 9th 2011 @ 1700 GMT

Click to collapse



That's a long time from now

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im  prettiest
> No  Auction Ends: Saturday, July 9th 2011 @ 1700 GMT

Click to collapse



Damn

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you tell I'm bored...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

*sigh* Feel like ****.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can you tell I'm bored...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Me too. Isn't there SOMETHING interesting to do on the net? Sigh...


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Me too. Isn't there SOMETHING interesting to do on the net? Sigh...

Click to collapse



Porn?

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Porn?
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



If you'd like... 


I'm talking about FEAR 3 currently... it's going into my download list


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If you'd like...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about FEAR 3 currently... it's going into my download list

Click to collapse



I heard good things, though short.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If you'd like...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about FEAR 3 currently... it's going into my download list

Click to collapse



Copy that and share plz

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

*siiiiiiigh*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> *siiiiiiigh*
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



What's up mopey? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Copy that and share plz
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



No piracy on XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No piracy on XDA

Click to collapse



Pm that ish my way. My gf is gone for the summer man.....

Sent from my Optimized Shift using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pm that ish my way. My gf is gone for the summer man.....
> 
> Sent from my Optimized Shift using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dude, why you need to have Sakai send you pirated porn? THIS IS THE WEBZ! Go find it for free! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Dude, I use direct downloads... I have to pay for it... You can just google a little and get the same thing.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude, I use direct downloads... I have to pay for it... You can just google a little and get the same thing.

Click to collapse



Not everyone has money to pay for porn, you can easily find tubes and stuff.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not everyone has money to pay for porn, you can easily find tubes and stuff.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



pun intended??


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> pun intended??

Click to collapse



Pun intended very much so. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> pun intended??

Click to collapse



You're looking at my students. Of course it was. 

And I no longer watch pr0n. I was talking about... a certain... nautical activity.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You're looking at my students. Of course it was.
> 
> And I no longer watch pr0n. I was talking about... a certain... nautical activity.

Click to collapse



Docking? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Think of people that wear eyepatches...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Think of people that wear eyepatches...

Click to collapse



They dock ships! By the way, don't look up docking. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They dock ships! By the way, don't look up docking.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Not sure what's that supposed to mean...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure what's that supposed to mean...

Click to collapse



Shh, if you don't know it won't hurt you  Or if you're really curious, look up the definition of docking. Warning: It's not for the squeamish. 

But, I sleeps now, goodnight!!!

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Shh, if you don't know it won't hurt you  Or if you're really curious, look up the definition of docking. Warning: It's not for the squeamish.
> 
> But, I sleeps now, goodnight!!!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Gross.....

FU twitch. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

Morn.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning. And here I am, almost going for my dinner 

p/s: Using InsertCoin ROM now... seems nice.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi sakai, obs, and others!
> Oh, yeah insertcoin is good. you using nightly or stable?

Click to collapse



=.=

Did you think I would even consider anything but the cutting edge?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys should read this, I loved it. http://www.gamesradar.com/f/sonic-t...the-cutting-room-floor/a-20110621114841866017

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodmorning everyone. I getting pissed off at our postal system strike

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

hi guys


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

GEOMETRY FINAL DONE. SCHOOL IS FINISHED.

Whoo.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> GEOMETRY FINAL DONE. SCHOOL IS FINISHED.
> 
> Whoo.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



congrats ob


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

Pfft... For me school was over 2 weeks ago 
Oh, and hi everyone


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Pfft... For me school was over 2 weeks ago
> Oh, and hi everyone

Click to collapse



hey idavid 
damn we have a lot of davids in our mafia
u, sakai, and the hookah guy xD


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh and guys, I'm thinking of buying HTC Sensation. Do you think I should? Yes, SGS II is faster, thinner and other stuff, but I want Sense and aluminium and ****. Plus, Sensation is like 50 € cheaper


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh and guys, I'm thinking of buying HTC Sensation. Do you think I should? Yes, SGS II is faster, thinner and other stuff, but I want Sense and aluminium and ****. Plus, Sensation is like 50 € cheaper

Click to collapse



Sense sucks.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sense sucks.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



For you maybe. I really like it.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> **** SGS II buy Sensation! Sense KICKS ASS!

Click to collapse



+1 

why are you sad?


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> **** SGS II buy Sensation! Sense KICKS ASS!

Click to collapse



I know. I already liked Sense before, but after trying Desire S in store today, I'm really impressed. Just waiting for S-Off now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Good morning

@husam,milad,OB and David  


@milad of course that movie sucks balls 
surprised u never have seen it 
did u send ur crush a msg on facebook?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

back
hi hookah
sry i needed a nap, especially to be focused enough for long emails


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back
> hi hookah
> sry i needed a nap, especially to be focused enough for long emails

Click to collapse



u need to help milad write a nice msg to his crush, since your so good at writing emails to urs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wait, wait...I have a poem:
> Beans, beans the magical fruit
> the more you eat the more you toot
> ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse



uh huh...............


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wait, wait...I have a poem:
> Beans, beans the magical fruit
> the more you eat the more you toot
> ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi fellow peoples. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi fellow peoples.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

heeeeyyyyy


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

So what's up today? Did you see that I successfully grossed out Sakai? Haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

hey dev 
edit: and max


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello max!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello max!!!

Click to collapse



U win g1?

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> U win g1?
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse




No the auction is still going and its up to 2000 fake money and i have 7000

doesn't end til july 9th...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> U win g1?
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Why you keep asking about a g1? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you keep asking about a g1?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



because i might get a free one if i win this free auction


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

thats a long time to wait for a g1, isn't it?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> because i might get a free one if i win this free auction

Click to collapse



Meh, it's a G1, I had two, sunrise sunset. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thats a long time to wait for a g1, isn't it?

Click to collapse



You have a tp2, that G1 David should mail to you, it'll be an upgrade lmao

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Ahah Hey everoe 

@twitch No I didn't


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thats a long time to wait for a g1, isn't it?

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Meh, it's a G1, I had two, sunrise sunset.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



But its free!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You have a tp2, that G1 David should mail to you, it'll be an upgrade lmao
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



well watt & huysum can fight over it, if i win....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahah Hey everoe
> 
> @twitch No I didn't

Click to collapse



He didn't know what docking was 






Yeah, if its free its good for me. 

Edit: Except for STDs, that's not for me.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> But its free!!!!!

Click to collapse



oh, thats good 

@twitch, my tp2 camera sux 
I wanted to send some pics to her, but they all sucked
I think I need to upgrade to a sony ericsson


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi look its huysam riding his gay horse :


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi look its huysam riding his gay horse :

Click to collapse



wow he looks gay too


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> wow he looks gay too

Click to collapse



Husam is mad that he has a gay horse haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Hahaha  Also Freshmeat? Also....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

haha lool @hookah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi MM and watt!!
> Don't buy a SE hussam, HTC is much better! Although the camera may not be as good, but other things make up for it!

Click to collapse



What SE?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha lool @hookah

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Of if anyone is wondering about my Sig 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_lL9F4wiOQ Skip to 2:01


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What SE?

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson 

@hookah,  enough with the smilies


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sony Ericsson
> 
> @hookah,  enough with the smilies

Click to collapse



Aha I knooow... I meant what one  Arc? PS?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sony Ericsson
> 
> @hookah,  enough with the smilies

Click to collapse




NO!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> NO!!!

Click to collapse



XD What's up with 'em anyway?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD What's up with 'em anyway?

Click to collapse



Nothing, there just more fun then the forum smilies


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nothing, there just more fun then the forum smilies

Click to collapse



Faie enough


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha I knooow... I meant what one  Arc? PS?

Click to collapse



IDK. I don't have money yet


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Faie enough

Click to collapse



lmao, check out this one:


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

This one is better:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL. You, people are nuts! And I thought, I was crazy  
What's up...? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Where do you get this stuff dave?

Click to collapse



Here: http://smileys.smilchat.net/smiley/ugly-3.php








Hello @BD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> LOL. You, people are nuts! And I thought, I was crazy
> What's up...?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Doctor 2 days  I need it  Hey  How are ya


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> LOL. You, people are nuts! And I thought, I was crazy
> What's up...?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



hello doll


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Doctor 2 days  I need it  Hey  How are ya

Click to collapse



I'm good Maxey. How r u?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> LOL. You, people are nuts! And I thought, I was crazy
> What's up...?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



You're back!!!  
Hi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good Maxey. How r u?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Gooood  Could be better


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello doll

Click to collapse



Hi Husam! How's ur horse? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam! How's ur horse?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



it's good 

excuse me now, I have to continue my long email


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Watch Out!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok. Every single time I respond to someone I see someone else said Hi.... So....... Hi:
David
Dexter
Twitch
Husam (already said hi)
Maxey (also hi again)
Obs
Anyone else I'm missing? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Think thats it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

This will be my last smilie for the hour:

Looks like twitch!!! 







Twitch Look out!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> This will be my last smilie for the hour:
> 
> Looks like twitch!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Lmao Hhaha


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

When I had, my Nokia 5610 I used to spam the crap out of Sparky with those animated gif smileys.... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> When I had, my Nokia 5610 I used to spam the crap out of Sparky with those animated gif smileys....
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



when i used to use aim, i had talking and very annoying animated smilies, that everyone would get angry that i would send like 20 of them lol


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> when i used to use aim, i had talking and very annoying animated smilies, that everyone would get angry that i would send like 20 of them lol

Click to collapse



Animated smiley spam ROCKS! HA! I only wish Android had them 
(yes we have smileys and MIUI and Handcent has tons more than stock...but, they aren't animated...)

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> This will be my last smilie for the hour:
> 
> Looks like twitch!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh no!  My mentally challenged cousin Bartholomew!!!

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



ive turned this thread into smiley madness!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, will you guys stop spamming It's getting annoying!!

Click to collapse



Very much so. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

Dammit. XDA why you no like my file extensions (insert pix of why u no guy here)

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay guys seriously ctfo with the smilies.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Okay guys seriously ctfo with the smilies.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No! Moar smiley spam! Dammit!

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, will you guys stop spamming It's getting annoying!!

Click to collapse



 u got it, i have to go eat, but be prepared when i get back,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, will you guys stop spamming It's getting annoying!!

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

But still, there is nothing better than that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey isn't there a thread for this  lol, Me after nyaning for a while


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



I love that dancing, chicken! Hee hee  

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Aww, come on Twitch.... It's not THAT bad. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Aha I'll stop  I didn'tsee the other page


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Aww, come on Twitch.... It's not THAT bad.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



No me gusta.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey isn't there a thread for this  lol, Me after nyaning for a while

Click to collapse



There should be one 

Smiley Thread..

Should i start one?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> There should be one
> 
> Smiley Thread..
> 
> Should i start one?

Click to collapse








-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahahah LOL!
> I so ****ing love cats!
> Twitch when can I get promoted? Being a piccitio sucks!

Click to collapse



when u make a special position for yourself, like i did, when i first joined 


@M_T_M

U didnt say anything except quote my post.

So i assume you approve the smiley thread...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> when u make a special position for yourself, like i did, when i first joined

Click to collapse



But I must approve of the special position you so choose to be.  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But I must approve of the special position you so choose to be.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hey Banana, remember this!!!????!?!?!?!?!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I was going to use that photo too ironically...instead I like the one I chose to use. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hhmmm, let's see...
> Aha, I guess I could be foreveralone?

Click to collapse



Nah, David was originally the loner, pick a new one.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok I'm back.... Bird squabbles... 
Why must both birds want to sit in the SAME SPOT?!? WTF?
anyway.... I'm thinking about changing my avatar.... Whaddya think?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Could I be your personal hitman?

Click to collapse



If that's what you want to be, that's up to you.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok I'm back.... Bird squabbles...
> Why must both birds want to sit in the SAME SPOT?!? WTF?
> anyway.... I'm thinking about changing my avatar.... Whaddya think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Think you should  No longer a rule


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Think you should  No longer a rule

Click to collapse



I'll still keep the banana mafia icon in my sig.... Prolly. 
Hmmmm.... Dancing chicken avatar anyone? Maxey? Whaddya think?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok I'm back.... Bird squabbles...
> Why must both birds want to sit in the SAME SPOT?!? WTF?
> anyway.... I'm thinking about changing my avatar.... Whaddya think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



or add something to it, like i did to mind


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll still keep the banana mafia icon in my sig.... Prolly.
> Hmmmm.... Dancing chicken avatar anyone? Maxey? Whaddya think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Would be awesome  But XDa has no animatedavatars


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Would be awesome  But XDa has no animatedavatars

Click to collapse



xda...........why u no have animated avatars????????????
Anyway.........I went with this.........^^


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> xda...........why u no have animated avatars????????????
> Anyway.........I went with this.........^^

Click to collapse



u need to make it less crammed and max it out to 80x80 size


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u need to make it less crammed and max it out to 80x80 size

Click to collapse



That's the way it is......... It's an old wallpaper I made for my Nokia 5610...


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2011)

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

So anyone with photoshop wanna offer to make me an avatar? David? Since you don't seem to approve of my choice...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's the way it is......... It's an old wallpaper I made for my Nokia 5610...

Click to collapse



me make bigger???


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

fffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> me make bigger???

Click to collapse



Ok. Make my avatar then.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


wtf? 
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf? 
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf? 
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf? 
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf? 
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf? 
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?
Wtf?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> data:image/png;base64,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

Click to collapse



One question. WHY?????????????????????????????


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

guess who's back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Me?   hello


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me?   hello

Click to collapse



Guess who's back?
Back again
Shady's back
Tell a friend
Whaaaaaaaa

Now everyone report to the dance floor
To the dance floor, to the dance floor
Now everyone report to the dance floor
Alright Stop!.....Pajama time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Guess who's back?
> Back again
> Shady's back
> Tell a friend
> ...

Click to collapse



XD I was going to put back again , but thought you'd be like wtf


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> One question. WHY?????????????????????????????

Click to collapse



I have no idea. I tried to post an image, but the link (which is very short) doesn't work. I edited it before already.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

Insert rage explosion, f*cking hell.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I was going to put back again , but thought you'd be like wtf

Click to collapse



you ruined the WTF moment for me 

JK


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you ruined the WTF moment for me
> 
> JK

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm stupid I know


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

I like how I just saw one of those ads that pretend to be a popup In windows xp telling me that I'm the thousandth visitor,  2 problems with that,1 I'm using an iPad, 2 xda has more members than that


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like how I just saw one of those ads that pretend to be a popup In windows xp telling me that I'm the thousandth visitor,  2 problems with that,1 I'm using an iPad, 2 xda has more members than that

Click to collapse



I like how you throw lemon parties all the time


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like how I just saw one of those ads that pretend to be a popup In windows xp telling me that I'm the thousandth visitor,  2 problems with that,1 I'm using an iPad, 2 xda has more members than that

Click to collapse



Don't ya just love epic spam fail... Btw
Pm sveltius about those pop-ups... They shouldn't be on here.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

Almost didn't recognize you with the new avatar, Baby.

Pink suits you~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Almost didn't recognize you with the new avatar, Baby.
> 
> Pink suits you~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Thanks obs!  It's actually a wallpaper that I made on zedge (remember those, themes?), when I had my Nokia 5610. How ya doin?  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks obs!  It's actually a wallpaper that I made on zedge (remember those, themes?), when I had my Nokia 5610. How ya doin?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Ehh. Ehhhhh. Meh...

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ehh. Ehhhhh. Meh...
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Cheer up dammit! Don't make me use this....

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cheer up dammit! Don't make me use this....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



that brick is made of a pink spongebob


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that brick is made of a pink spongebob

Click to collapse



That brick is gonna have Husam brain bits on it, soon..... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

forever aloooone


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> forever aloooone

Click to collapse



No. NOT ALONE. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. NOT ALONE.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



thx 
pretty lady


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> pretty lady

Click to collapse



Whaddya doing? I'm chatting with you and watching, Snuffy hang upside down off the curtain rod.... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya doing? I'm chatting with you and watching, Snuffy hang upside down off the curtain rod....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



giving you these 
my phone's camera suck 

Damascus gate - jerusalem






something idk what but has the english flag also in jerusalem but in the other side


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> giving you these
> my phone's camera suck
> 
> Damascus gate - jerusalem
> ...

Click to collapse



I saved them.  thank you! 
I want to go back so badly...  If I can I'm traveling back to Israel... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saved them.  thank you!
> I want to go back so badly...  If I can I'm traveling back to Israel...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



that would be cool 
maybe then you can hit me with that fake brick you have 
and proof it's not fake


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that would be cool
> maybe then you can hit me with that fake brick you have
> and proof it's not fake

Click to collapse



Definitely! First thing after getting off the plane...find you and *bam* brick to tha head!   Then I'm going to Eilat and sit on the beach. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

Here. Since we are sharing pikturs... A view of Irving st...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely! First thing after getting off the plane...find you and *bam* brick to tha head!   Then I'm going to Eilat and sit on the beach.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



will be waiting with a helmet


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> will be waiting with a helmet

Click to collapse



Haifa has a nice beach too...where I stayed, I was across the street from it.  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here. Since we are sharing pikturs... A view of Irving st...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



thx looks nice
wait i see that you have 2 bricks


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx looks nice
> wait i see that you have 2 bricks

Click to collapse



Actually I have a few...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

When it rains... My deck floods... Unless Sparky sweeps the water off... :/ 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Haifa has a nice beach too...where I stayed, I was across the street from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



lucky you, I have to travel across the country to see that bridge 
(I make it sound like a long distance lol, it's > 1hour driving xD



Babydoll25 said:


> Actually I have a few...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



is that some sorta just add water instant brick?




Babydoll25 said:


> When it rains... My deck floods... Unless Sparky sweeps the water off... :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



lol, why not put a hole in the floor


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 24, 2011)

what a threadname for a spamthread.. ?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> what a threadname for a spamthread.. ?

Click to collapse



nobody invited you


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lucky you, I have to travel across the country to see that bridge
> (I make it sound like a long distance lol, it's > 1hour driving xD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is... Bad drainage I guess...  anyway idc it's Sparky's job 
Let him sweep.... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> There is... Bad drainage I guess...  anyway idc it's Sparky's job
> Let him sweep....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I started to feel sorry for him lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

Israel/Palestine is so small yet so complex and diverse. AND BEAUTIFUL! Now I want some sharwarma...  and turkish coffee.... Sigh.... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Israel/Palestine is so small yet so complex and diverse. AND BEAUTIFUL! Now I want some sharwarma...  and turkish coffee.... Sigh....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



my mum makes awesome shawarma from chicken steak, if you want i can ask her for the recipe


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my mum makes awesome shawarma from chicken steak, if you want i can ask her for the recipe

Click to collapse



Please..please...please...please...please...please...PLEASE! OMG PLEASE. (thank you Husam's mom)

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Please..please...please...please...please...please...PLEASE! OMG PLEASE. (thank you Husam's mom)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



now it's 3 AM so she's asleep lol
I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> now it's 3 AM so she's asleep lol
> I'll do it tomorrow

Click to collapse



Ok. No rush. But that would be like completely epic if she would share... Thank you! You haz mai email? Yes? 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. No rush. But that would be like completely epic if she would share... Thank you! You haz mai email? Yes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



yeah, the gmail that you gave me when we were in team llama


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, the gmail that you gave me when we were in team llama

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's my personal email... Yay! Shawarma recipe! Yay! Now I'm hungry... :/

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, that's my personal email... Yay! Shawarma recipe! Yay! Now I'm hungry... :/
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



me too  xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, that's my personal email... Yay! Shawarma recipe! Yay! Now I'm hungry... :/
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> me too  xD

Click to collapse



does this help? :


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> does this help? :

Click to collapse



lol kinda xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol kinda xD

Click to collapse



No. now I'm even moar hungry than I was before! Ack! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. now I'm even moar hungry than I was before! Ack!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



why don't you just go and grab something to eat


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why don't you just go and grab something to eat

Click to collapse



Yeah.... I'm kinda waiting fer Sparky... I'm making (don't laugh, it's actually really good) chicken and biscuits for dinner...maybe I'll make some tea and toast while I'm waiting... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah.... I'm kinda waiting fer Sparky... I'm making (don't laugh, it's actually really good) chicken and biscuits for dinner...maybe I'll make some tea and toast while I'm waiting...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



enjoy 

got to go now, good night


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Morning guys!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> enjoy
> 
> got to go now, good night

Click to collapse



Nitey night... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys!

Click to collapse



damn it, just when I wanted to go 
bye


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys!

Click to collapse



Morning. Gotta luv time zones... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Gotta luv time zones...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



That just means that we'll always have someone in the forum 24-hours a day


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn it, just when I wanted to go
> bye

Click to collapse



Go to sleep... I'll leave my stinky funny marks all over the OT


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

heyy what's up guys? Just had the most divine steak dinner, and now am sitting on the porch having a beer nd smoke. But the mosquitoes are bugging me

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go to sleep... I'll leave my stinky funny marks all over the OT

Click to collapse



That's so wrong haha I thank you for not leaving any stinky marks in this forum my good man 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> heyy what's up guys? Just had the most divine steak dinner, and now am sitting on the porch having a beer nd smoke. But the mosquitoes are bugging me
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Usually they avoid smoke... 

Unless they're Canadian mosquitoes...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's so wrong haha I thank you for not leaving any stinky marks in this forum my good man
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Already did. Too late.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Usually they avoid smoke...
> 
> Unless they're Canadian mosquitoes...

Click to collapse



Not the canadian mosquitos! They persevere through the smoke and hate and eventually get famous off of youtube.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not the canadian mosquitos! They persevere through the smoke and hate and eventually get famous off of facebook.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Lolz, what??

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Usually they avoid smoke...
> 
> Unless they're Canadian mosquitoes...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, they are a different breed here, the size of hummingbirds and dripping green poison 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG. Sounds like Justin Beiber. 


I'd rather take the Malaysian mosquitoes with their tropical diseases (dengue and malaria). At least the vaccination works and you only get hospitalized for a week or so. Maximum downtime is 10 days upon first contact of the disease. I still don't dare to switch on my radio (!) because of that monstrosity from Canada.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh yeah, they are a different breed here, the size of hummingbirds and dripping green poison
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Those are some hardcore mosquitos! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

L just read the most entertaining bunch of comments over on Ars Technica... They were debating an article about how App#e may lose their case against Amazon... Obviously stupid trolls are Apple sheep...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> L just read the most entertaining bunch of comments over on Ars Technica... They were debating an article about how App#e may lose their case against Amazon... Obviously stupid trolls are Apple sheep...

Click to collapse



Definitely. Apple is going down. The problem there is that there's no environment for innovation and Apple is too dependent on his leadership.

Google is more scalable (that's their trick, btw) and thrives on innovation. From the perspective of a business analyst, I'd say that Google has a better growth potential because it is not reliant on any single factor growth. If you understand how the Kaplan Balanced Scorecard works, and how each facet of the scorecard leads to the other, you'll understand why I'm so positive about Google. 

On the other hand, the risk associated with Apple is just too high, because they rely on a marketing plan that is dependent, or at least reliant on a single person (Mr. Jobs) who is not likely to be able to maintain that level of commitment (remember, he's sick). Their business strategy is also very marketing driven, as opposed being supported by a solid product. It is not self-sustainable.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. Sounds like Justin Beiber.
> 
> 
> I'd rather take the Malaysian mosquitoes with their tropical diseases (dengue and malaria). At least the vaccination works and you only get hospitalized for a week or so. Maximum downtime is 10 days upon first contact of the disease. I still don't dare to switch on my radio (!) because of that monstrosity from Canada.

Click to collapse



Again with the beiber 
Nd actually, we dont have it that bad where i am, but norther ontario is horrible. An d for one i am glad we dont have to worry about diseases... oh, actually we do have to now west nile virus


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Again with the beiber
> Nd actually, we dont have it that bad where i am, but norther ontario is horrible. An d for one i am glad we dont have to worry about diseases... oh, actually we do have to now west nile virus

Click to collapse



Welcome to civilization, where Syphilis, Herpes, AIDS and Gonorrhoea comes to you if you  SHAG too much.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 24, 2011)

I just had to wipe my ass with tissues. D:

It was nice and soft, to be fair.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Definitely. Apple is going down. The problem there is that there's no environment for innovation and Apple is too dependent on his leadership.
> 
> Google is more scalable (that's their trick, btw) and thrives on innovation. From the perspective of a business analyst, I'd say that Google has a better growth potential because it is not reliant on any single factor growth. If you understand how the Kaplan Balanced Scorecard works, and how each facet of the scorecard leads to the other, you'll understand why I'm so positive about Google.
> 
> On the other hand, the risk associated with Apple is just too high, because they rely on a marketing plan that is dependent, or at least reliant on a single person (Mr. Jobs) who is not likely to be able to maintain that level of commitment (remember, he's sick). Their business strategy is also very marketing driven, as opposed being supported by a solid product. It is not self-sustainable.

Click to collapse



Well, I'm definitely a Google fanchick... That being said, I maaaaaany problems with [email protected] 1) Steve Jobs 2)Walled Garden 3)The "it just works" pseudo-truth 4) Steve Jobs 5) Steve Jobs 6)Stupid iSheep 7)Steve Jobs 8)Over priced , Under powered iCrap 9)Walled Garden 10) Steve Jobs...... The list goes on...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I'm definitely a Google fanchick... That being said, I maaaaaany problems with [email protected] 1) Steve Jobs 2)Walled Garden 3)The "it just works" pseudo-truth 4) Steve Jobs 5) Steve Jobs 6)Stupid iSheep 7)Steve Jobs 8)Over priced , Under powered iCrap 9)Walled Garden 10) Steve Jobs...... The list goes on...

Click to collapse



You forgot to mention steve jobs i think


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You forgot to mention steve jobs i think

Click to collapse



And Steve Jobs. You missed out on that. While we're at it, don't you guys absolutely abhor Steve Jobs of Apple fame?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And Steve Jobs. You missed out on that. While we're at it, don't you guys absolutely abhor Steve Jobs of Apple fame?

Click to collapse



I can't STAND him.............LOL!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh btw Team Fortress 2 is free to play forever now, so, um, download that ****, and whatnot.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh btw Team Fortress 2 is free to play forever now, so, um, download that ****, and whatnot.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



i dunno, it just doesnt look very good....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> i dunno, it just doesnt look very good....

Click to collapse



I downloaded it today, I wasn't too impressed by it. But I only did play for a little bit so I may be acting a bit biased  BUT I also downloaded a wii and gamecube emulator for my computer as well, I must say it's pretty nice to be able to okay wii games on my desktop for free. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I downloaded it today, I wasn't too impressed by it. But I only did play for a little bit so I may be acting a bit biased  BUT I also downloaded a wii and gamecube emulator for my computer as well, I must say it's pretty nice to be able to okay wii games on my desktop for free.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Are the Wii-motes compatible with a PC?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are the Wii-motes compatible with a PC?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



You gotta set up a bluetooth dongle then have a wireless thing for the wii remote to send data to that stick thing (I REALLY had a huge brain fart...not healthy) haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You gotta set up a bluetooth dongle then have a wireless thing for the wii remote to send data to that stick thing (I REALLY had a huge brain fart...not healthy) haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Lmao, tired?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, tired?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Kinda but I really just forgot what it was called, I think it's called the receiver.  Either way it's pretty simple.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Kinda but I really just forgot what it was called, I think it's called the receiver.  Either way it's pretty simple.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sounds good. I just spent a few hours playing amnesia. I would have to say it is the scariest game I have ever played

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds good. I just spent a few hours playing amnesia. I would have to say it is the scariest game I have ever played
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I'd vote fatal frame 2 actually. 

And Wii emulator? Awesomesauce!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd vote fatal frame 2 actually.
> 
> And Wii emulator? Awesomesauce!

Click to collapse



Fatal frame, good game indeed  I shat bricks playing that game haha 

Yeah, wii and GC emulator, it's called Dolphin and it works pretty good for me 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd vote fatal frame 2 actually.
> 
> And Wii emulator? Awesomesauce!

Click to collapse



I prefer the realistic feel amnesia has, no health bars, not able to fight back really, and running/hiding from the enemies

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I prefer the realistic feel amnesia has, no health bars, not able to fight back really, and running/hiding from the enemies
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse




What is amnesia for?
-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What is amnesia for?
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Just windows nd Mac.

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just windows nd Mac.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It's a PC game? Is it free? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's a PC game? Is it free?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's "free" for eye-patch friendly folks.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's a PC game? Is it free?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's on steam, I think I got it on sale for 20$ 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's "free" for eye-patch friendly folks.

Click to collapse



I don't think I want to acquire it through means of docking....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Goodnight guys

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

=.=

I hate you for that.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Morning bro


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =.=
> 
> I hate you for that.

Click to collapse



You know I got you  lmao Goodnight DD  Morning Milad, tomorrow I graduate! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay! You're one (possibly tiny) step closer to manhood.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yay! You're one (possibly tiny) step closer to manhood.

Click to collapse



I'm not that far from it already so yeah tiny step haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not that far from it already so yeah tiny step haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm trying to say that you've probably got a long way to go


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm trying to say that you've probably got a long way to go

Click to collapse



Nah, I doubt it. I don't really know or care how far it could take to be a man, I'm still gonna be me. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah, I doubt it. I don't really know or care how far it could take to be a man, I'm still gonna be me.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Good, that's actually an important criteria of a man


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Congrats twitch, what you gonna study in college?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna study information systems.  And international business. 

@Sakai, thanks for the info  What other criteria is there? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm gonna study information systems.  And international business.
> 
> @Sakai, thanks for the info  What other criteria is there?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Not sure yet. It's probably that feeling you get when you look at someone and said, "Hey kiddo. Don't make my mistakes. Here's how to do it right." And they look back at you with scorn.

For me, another step was finally earning my own keep. Made me appreciate my parents more.

Another big step was when my nephew was born. I'm an "uncle" by then. This is quite a significant step for me because in Chinese culture, you can no longer call yourself a "big brother" and that sucks. A lot.

Next feeling you'll get is the Get-off-my-lawn feeling when somebody intrudes.

Another thing is the feeling when somebody comes up with crazy $#[email protected]+ to do and you gave the I-am-too-old-for-this look at them. 

I can come up with more


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Afternoon all


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good afternoon H.

Click to collapse



did she reply to ur email?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What email? I didn't email her... I'm too shy to do that. Besides, what am I going to say?

Click to collapse



i mean the fb message


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I did not sent her a FB message either, I just wrote on her wall for her birthday, but she hasn't answered, she hasn't answered to anyone yet, she must be busy or going trough one of her sad phases again...

Click to collapse



you gotta make your move sometime
you don't want to remain forever alone


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Indeed you will be....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

HI GUYS! 

By the way Sakai, I'll be an Uncle this September. So I'll be another step closer... 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi twitch,
> 
> That's a very encouraging comment thank you!!
> 
> Congrats on you becoming an uncle!!

Click to collapse



Lmao you know I'm kidding, you will find someone, just change that damnable shyness.  Thank you, I think others look forward to me being an uncle more than I do haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao you know I'm kidding, you will find someone, just change that damnable shyness.  Thank you, I think others look forward to me being an uncle more than I do haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Good morning all, and I know I am my sisterinlaw is due in October. Nd I am going to visit in December 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

bye milad
hey dev and dd 
an uncle eh? 


░░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄
░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄
░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█
░░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░█ 
░▄▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░█
 █░▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒█ 
█░▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀▀▄▒█
 ░█░▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░█░░█
 ░░█░░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀██░█
 ░░█░░░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█
 ░░░█░░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░█▀██████░█
 ░░░░▀▄░░░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░█
 ░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒░░░█
 ░░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bye milad
> hey dev and dd
> an uncle eh?

Click to collapse



Yup, I even picked the middle name.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok guys gotta go, bye!!

Click to collapse



I can never remember your name... I just remember the mil part, so can I just call you milhouse?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, I even picked the middle name.lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



let me guess, justin? xD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let me guess, justin? xD

Click to collapse



That's mean Husam, but at least that one is funny 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's mean Husam, but at least that one is funny
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



DD's real name is justin


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let me guess, justin? xD

Click to collapse



Close, really close. Dustin my brothers name is David, so I figured take part of his/my name

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's mean Husam, but at least that one is funny
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Wha? How is that mean or funny?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wha? How is that mean or funny?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I think he thought Justin Beiber


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think he thought Justin Beiber

Click to collapse



Lmao, a friends kids called me Justin bieber (keep in mind they were really young)

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm back! Shame the internet is even slower than my house....

Click to collapse



Sup milhouse? How slow is your home internet?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup milhouse? How slow is your home internet?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



5 minutes and no reply, sounds slow as hell xD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 24, 2011)

Morn.

To those of you who hated TF2:

A) you're doing it wrong

B) you have **** taste 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sup dd?
> What the hell is a milhouse?
> Here it's 128k, and not a good one, at my house it's 256k but I get 90 KBps downnload speed.

Click to collapse



Is that average for your area? And milhouse is a character from the Simpson's. Just the first name I think of when I think mil... cuz I can't ever remember your name

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 24, 2011)

I just woke up. Was dreaming 'bout my girlfriend as a nekomimi again. HNNNNNNGSHIT.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I just woke up. Was dreaming 'bout my girlfriend as a nekomimi again. HNNNNNNGSHIT.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



you need to learn to hold yourself lol


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you need to learn to hold yourself lol

Click to collapse



Blame my subconscious! That bastard!

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Blame my subconscious! That bastard!
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I somehow taught myself to control that


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi guys

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



hey watt


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

Like my sig? :b

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So what ROMs are you using now?

Click to collapse



OMFGB. im back and forth between optimized and this. I just hate sense battery drain and no oc.

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey hey hey guys 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey hey hey guys
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



ho 
lets go


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ho
> lets go

Click to collapse



I remember that song!  I remember playing it on guitar hero.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

Balls

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I remember that song!  I remember playing it on guitar hero.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I remember billie joe saying that in every concert


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Balls
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



What's up Watt? 

@Husam, eh I didn't care for the song too much, it got old REALLY quickly.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's up Watt?
> 
> @Husam, eh I didn't care for the song too much, it got old REALLY quickly.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



About to go to the local amish market for lunch

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> About to go to the local amish market for lunch
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



That sounds so fascinating, I like seeing Amish people, they have awesome beards! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Watt did you see the upgraded version of your phone that HTC came out with? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Watt did you see the upgraded version of your phone that HTC came out with?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Inc dos? Y i want tht? Bunch of useless **** i dont need and no rootz.

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Inc dos? Y i want tht? Bunch of useless **** i dont need and no rootz.
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



Obviously there is no root, but do you really think it will take long before they achieve root? Plus, it's like 10x better than your phone, js. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Obviously there is no root, but do you really think it will take long before they achieve root? Plus, it's like 10x better than your phone, js.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Thats false friend. I can run the inc 2 stock rom perfectly fine on my phone. And i just bought this phone. Plus i dont really want anything else. Everything else is too big, has **** i will never use, too heavy or too fragile. I drop this phone on the concrete 4x's daily and its perfectly fine. Im attached to it, not gonna lie. Rooted and flashed to hell.  

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Bye guys, I wont probably be able to visit till tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Getbyour confidence up bud.  how you think i got my gf? Have fun away from xda, your second hone!

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Bye guys, I wont probably be able to visit till tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



cya later
and what watt said


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Well i have oficially given up on keeping my music sorted on my phone 595 songs in one folder


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well i have oficially given up on keeping my music sorted on my phone 595 songs in one folder

Click to collapse



Haha yep. Its futile

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha yep. Its futile
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



You guys suck! Dx All of my music is sorted completely, I got 7 gbs of music. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You guys suck! Dx All of my music is sorted completely, I got 7 gbs of music.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I have 6 FB kinda randomly thrown onto my eMMc storage

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have 6 FB kinda randomly thrown onto my eMMc storage
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



That sounds delicious haha  That's a lot of on board memory.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That sounds delicious haha  That's a lot of on board memory.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



8 total minus the 768 for apps. 

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 8 total minus the 768 for apps.
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



So why do you have summer school again? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So why do you have summer school again?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah. For algebra 2....

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You guys suck! Dx All of my music is sorted completely, I got 7 gbs of music.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well the music downloader i use doesnt always have the right names and whatnot, and it just stores it right in the music folder... so now i just leave it there


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah yeah. For algebra 2....
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



Ah, I had to go to summer school for that too, did you fail a final or....? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah, I had to go to summer school for that too, did you fail a final or....?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



The whole year. I had a fast speaking Vietnamese teacher that couldn't pronounce words correctly. 

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The whole year. I had a fast speaking Vietnamese teacher that couldn't pronounce words correctly.
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



Why not tell your parents that you couldn't understand him? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello @Twitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hello @DD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello @Watt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and @Watt i haven't won the g1 yet 





Happy Friday!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello @Twitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dave 

im going back to Jordan first thing in the morning


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave
> 
> im going back to Jordan first thing in the morning

Click to collapse



Hi Husam 

Got a smilie for you too 








going back to school?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi Husam
> 
> Got a smilie for you too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, and the band


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, and the band

Click to collapse



cool


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> cool

Click to collapse



aka the chick magnet


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> aka the chick magnet

Click to collapse



 
What's up?
Husam
Twitch
David
Watt
Obs
Who else did I miss that's online? 

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

Off to work

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Off to work
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Ummm. Bye?? (for now)

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up?
> Husam
> Twitch
> David
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi BabyDoll!!!! 

Smilie for u:


----------



## JimJam707 (Jun 24, 2011)

Heeeeelllooooooooo.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm. Bye?? (for now)
> 
> Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Ill be back. Work blows. :/

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up?
> Husam
> Twitch
> David
> ...

Click to collapse



hi bd,
my mum told me to tell you to google that recipe  
I hate it when mums are 1/2 geeks 
I have to reply to my emails now so goodbye for now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Heeeeelllooooooooo.

Click to collapse



Hey JimJam

Smiley For You:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi bd,
> my mum told me to tell you to google that recipe
> I hate it when mums are 1/2 geeks
> I have to reply to my emails now so goodbye for now

Click to collapse



Ok. (inset sad rage cartoon face here) bfn....

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey JimJam
> 
> Smiley For You:

Click to collapse



Is it you?? 
and yeah, i know about that tag 

@jam hi


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi BabyDoll!!!!
> 
> Smilie for u:

Click to collapse



  

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?

Click to collapse



because of this: http://tinyurl.com/46gdaet


and this:









M_T_M said:


> (Yeah, ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah)
> Oh-oh-oh, oh yeah, yeah
> Yeah, yeah
> Yeah-ah-ah
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> because of this: http://tinyurl.com/46gdaet
> 
> 
> and this:

Click to collapse



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?

Click to collapse



LOL 


Im not jelly that your lounge chair sends stuff to xda


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> because of this: http://tinyurl.com/46gdaet
> 
> 
> and this:[/QUOTE

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> davidrules7778 said:
> 
> 
> > because of this: http://tinyurl.com/46gdaet
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for not being present these days....

But... Look what I found :

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not being present these days....
> 
> But... Look what I found :
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



What the hell is that?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not being present these days....
> 
> But... Look what I found :
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



EWWWW 

Banana Cheese


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> idavid_ said:
> 
> 
> > Happy FirdaY!!!!!!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What the hell is that?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Probably is an aunt of yours transformed into cheese through decay...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 24, 2011)

Family problems. ****ing wonderful...

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

who's alive?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> who's alive?

Click to collapse



not me anymore after this:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not me anymore after this:

Click to collapse



her last email was closed with "kisses", any recommendations on how should I close mine?
and does it mean anything?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> her last email was closed with "kisses", any recommendations on how should I close mine?
> and does it mean anything?

Click to collapse



have you seen this youtube vid: South Park


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> have you seen this youtube vid: South Park

Click to collapse



damn you!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> her last email was closed with "kisses", any recommendations on how should I close mine?
> and does it mean anything?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, women are idiots. Some of them don't realize that something she may think as "innocent and cute" (closing an email with "kisses"   ) can be construed by the opposite sex (you, men) as something totally different..(OMG! She totally wants to DO ME! AWW YEAH!) and they don't even realize what they have done... Dumbass broads... 
My advice... Tread carefully with this... Keep signing ur emails the same until you get some further (most likely confusing) signs...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn you!!

Click to collapse



LMAO 

next time ill use this for better disguise https://bitly.com/

fully customizable


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Unfortunately, women are idiots. Some of them don't realize that something she may think as "innocent and cute" (closing an email with "kisses"   ) can be construed by the opposite sex (you, men) as something totally different..(OMG! She totally wants to DO ME! AWW YEAH!) and they don't even realize what they have done... Dumbass broads...
> My advice... Tread carefully with this... Keep signing ur emails the same until you get some further (most likely confusing) signs...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



don't be so hard on her, and I don't think like that 
I was only wondering

anyway, thanks for the advice


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't be so hard on her, and I don't think like that
> I was only wondering
> 
> anyway, thanks for the advice

Click to collapse



I'm not trying to, be hard on anyone. I've just seen allot of women do this. They think something is "cute" and the guy sees it another way....I tend to see men's point of view on allot of stuff cuz (idk, maybe I'm weird) I don't understand why women do certain things... That's all. 
(edit: and I wasn't referring to you thinking, that way.) It was more of a generalization...
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not trying to, be hard on anyone. I've just seen allot of women do this. They think something is "cute" and the guy sees it another way....I tend to see men's point of view on allot of stuff cuz (idk, maybe I'm weird) I don't understand why women do certain things... That's all.
> (edit: and I wasn't referring to you thinking, that way.) It was more of a generalization...
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



yeah you're weird 
JK 

nobody understands certain things women does 

np


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah you're weird
> JK
> 
> nobody understands certain things women does
> ...

Click to collapse



tell me about it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> tell me about it

Click to collapse



wanna talk about it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wanna talk about it?

Click to collapse



not really, too much work


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not really, too much work

Click to collapse



ok

too much work and all this spam, i wonder what you do when you're free xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> 
> too much work and all this spam, i wonder what you do when you're free xD

Click to collapse



drink and watch movies, go out and party, you know stay away from a computer all weekend


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah you're weird
> JK
> 
> nobody understands certain things women does
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just seen stuff that other women do and it makes me wanna scream "WTF are you doing????" If that makes me weird, fine.  

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 25, 2011)

BD's secretly a lesbian

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Created a new thread 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

back to jordan


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So, you study in Israel?

Click to collapse



No, I study in Jordan, I'm from Jerusalem


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But, you are not Jewish?

Click to collapse



no, I'm Muslim man


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2011)

Morning all

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



hey watt,
 whats up?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning watt!!!
> You know, it's really hard for me improve my self-confidence. It's really low.
> 
> @Hussam Yeah, I know, but I thought only Jews lived in Israel?

Click to collapse



no, there are parts for arabs, and others for jews, but there are some arabs that live in the jewish areas among them.

and if you want to improve your self-confidence, you have to challenge yourself, I had a stage fright, so I joined the band to challenge myself and when I went on stage, I believed in myself, and was really confident, now im over my stage fright hopefully, and i really more confident, but i still need more


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 25, 2011)

I think I'm about to get banned... -.-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, I didn't know.
> 
> Thanks for the advice man, my confidence has improved since last year, last year I was kinda like Raj from The Big Bang Theory.
> 
> P.S. Downloading a Sense 3.0 ROM!

Click to collapse



good, I still use sense 1 for windows mobile


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi obs!!
> Banned for what?
> 
> Ok...
> ...

Click to collapse



Language. Despite others saying the same things. -.-

I think I'm just under watch now. *paranoid*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey obs


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey obs

Click to collapse



'Sup, my Arabro.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> 'Sup, my Arabro.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



arabro lol xD
nothing much

wbu my buffalo friend?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning watt!!!
> You know, it's really hard for me improve my self-confidence. It's really low.
> 
> @Hussam Yeah, I know, but I thought only Jews lived in Israel?

Click to collapse



Milad, how do you think i got this.
View attachment 636560

You can do it. She brought me out of my shell and the rest is history.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hope they don't ban you obs!
> 
> Continue:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just have to accept her choice. You cant force her bud.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, it's the summer now, at least I have 3 month to work on my confidence!
> 
> Continue:
> Play with Sense 3.0: Check!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense 3 is a pig dude. And i have 3 months alone....

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But, you are not Jewish?

Click to collapse



I'm partially jewish  

@Chao, I told you to watch your language didn't I?! 

Hey everybody!!!

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm partially jewish
> 
> @Chao, I told you to watch your language didn't I?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



duh 

hey dev


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you guys see my graduation thread? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't you see my reply?

Click to collapse



I saw your reply, thank you 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ask Husam, I'm too lazy to tell the story haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ask Husam, I'm too lazy to tell the story haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



im not any better


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im not any better

Click to collapse



Ugh haha Fine then I shall explain some other time haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah c'mon I wanna know!
> Anyway, I want to change my phone, cause it's getting old and it's starting to annoy me a bit. Can you help me what to buy?
> 
> It must be HTC, so:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll explain later  

But yeah I suggest the Desire S. Eventually you can root it so be patient.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, it's very good, but the screen is rather small, I wanted to have a bigger screen at least when I upgrade. I myself think about Sensation and Incredible S, but Sensation is very expensive and Incredible S's back makes me puke.
> I think I might go with Incredible S, and maybe use a case or something.
> 
> My main prob with Desire is the small nand (A2SD isn't a very good solution), and my keys are starting to stop working, back key, home key, menu key and trakpad sometimes doesn't work or I have to push them very hard, and search key is almost out of service.

Click to collapse



I just was just going with the pros and cons of what you listed but yeah if that's the case I'd go with the sensation too.  I may even be getting that phone.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey peoples


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey hey hey dD!

Click to collapse



Sup? I would have to say the sensation as well, it looks like a sick beast of a phone! And it will probably be rooted soon enough

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not much...
> Yeah it's very badass... I guess I'll have my phone fixed, and buy a class 10 sdcard to use with d2sd, that'll satisfy me until I have money to buy Sensation. It's just it's buttons are seriously pissing me off!!

Click to collapse



What is d2sd? Nd I would want that phone... but I need my hardware keyboard 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

is this good for phone speed? I'm not sure what the average is

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> BD's secretly a lesbian
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Ummm. No. I just don't understand certain  things, some women do.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> View attachment 636736 is this good for phone speed? I'm not sure what the average is
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



It depends on, your location and time of day but, here, are some of mine...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good night guys!
> dD, tell BD I say hi, cause she wont see it if I say, she put me on her ignore list.

Click to collapse



Why did she do that?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It depends on, your location and time of day but, here, are some of mine...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Ugg, I wish I knew how to convert data measurements 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugg, I wish I knew how to convert data measurements
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I always use the Mbps setting in the speed test app. Is that what your looking for or is it that we use different measurement systems....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I always use the Mbps setting in the speed test app. Is that what your looking for or is it that we use different measurement systems....

Click to collapse



Nah, it's just mine showed up in kbps, and I didn't feel like running the test again..lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, it's just mine showed up in kbps, and I didn't feel like running the test again..lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Ah laziness. Check  Happens to the best of us....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey, anybody


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, anybody

Click to collapse



Hiya! 
You know what I discovered today?
Pizza toast is awesome!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya!
> You know what I discovered today?
> Pizza toast is awesome!

Click to collapse



oh cool


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh cool

Click to collapse



No. really. Look.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. really. Look.

Click to collapse



i thought it was home made 
great to hear its good


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i thought it was home made
> great to hear its good

Click to collapse



I guess I could try that... Hmmm...
Crusty french bread: check.
Pizza sauce: check.
Shredded Mozzarella cheese: check.
Really hot oven: check.
Thanks for the idea...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guess I could try that... Hmmm...
> Crusty french bread: check.
> Pizza sauce: check.
> Shredded Mozzarella cheese: check.
> ...

Click to collapse



ur welcome


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ur welcome

Click to collapse



So what are you up too?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So what are you up too?

Click to collapse



trolling people on omegle


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trolling people on omegle

Click to collapse



WooHoo! You go man! (gotta love a funny troll  )
(your the reason I'm not on sites like omegle and chatroulette)  #themoreyouknow....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> WooHoo! You go man! (gotta love a funny troll  )
> (your the reason I'm not on sites like omegle and chatroulette)  #themoreyouknow....

Click to collapse



*tackles babydoll*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> *tackles babydoll*
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



*Throws punch* (and runs...)
Hi obs! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> *Throws punch* (and runs...)
> Hi obs!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



B-b-b-but it's just my affectionate way to say hello ;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> B-b-b-but it's just my affectionate way to say hello ;-;
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Ok. Well, hello.
I've decided that I'm gonna stay out of general and q & a sections from now on...
Stupid people just piss me off 0_o

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Well, hello.
> I've decided that I'm gonna stay out of general and q & a sections from now on...
> Stupid people just piss me off 0_o
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Then how do you survive in OT?!

Hey guys!!

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey milad! How's it going? Are you gonna grow a pair and stay hitting on that girl you like? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not much. You know, it's really hard man, not easy!!

Click to collapse



Not if you're driven by love! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's still really hard.
> 
> Anyway, will give my Desire to repair shop today, to have the buttons fixed. It's driving me nuts!!

Click to collapse



I guess! But I think you can do it. 

I have faith in you, you should have faith in you too.  

I would hate to have a broken phone, I'd **** bricks on the person who provided me with a phone that could be broken.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, HTC should have gone with capacitive buttons on Desire too. these regular buttons suck!!!

Click to collapse



For you:







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

My head 

hi guys


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 26, 2011)

Milady. I have faith! :b

You're looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

Morn. 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Milady. I have faith! :b
> 
> You're looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Lol, wha?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi Hussam. Y U have a headache?
> 
> Using CM7 now, until my new class 10 sdcard arrives!!

Click to collapse



school + summer = bad mix


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

I love how everyone spells Husam wrong

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I love how everyone spells Husam wrong
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



I hate it


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguXNL93fWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, seriously, why is that? Why I wrote hussam while it's husam?

Click to collapse



I guess because that's how M_T_M writes it 
but anyway if it has 2 S it doesn't change a lot


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

Everyone ignores the parrot video, okay. >.>

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

lol, this parrot is going to kill its owner one day xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey  

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3229/2...let/Product.html?searchfilters=ae36{Samsung}+

For you's Americans Google tells me this is around $1400  Wtf....   (And similar to 1000 Dinar (Husam ) Anyone got that much to spend on a tablet 

Went to this Hotel Yesterday  Saw Ellie Goulding live  The hotel had internet tv's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey MM!! I don't think I'll ever buy a tablet, I just don't see the need for it!

Click to collapse



Hey  at that price yes


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3229/2...let/Product.html?searchfilters=ae36{Samsung}+
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you did your homework 

hy, how's it going?

btw you can delete that server space you gave me once


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey mate


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

So bored. Seriously.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> So bored. Seriously.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Why you so bored? Go play TF2 

@Husam, sup buddy? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you so bored? Go play TF2
> 
> @Husam, sup buddy?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



unleashing the power of Microsoft office and windows 7 
one note, outlook... it is worth every penny I wasted on finding a crack xD

u?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then how do you survive in OT?!
> 
> Hey guys!!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's a different type of stupidity in OT.... This kind I can handle... 
It's stupid stupidity that pisses me off....
Hi


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you so bored? Go play TF2
> 
> @Husam, sup buddy?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Brother on PC, mom/dad using Xbox to watch True Grit.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 26, 2011)

Heeyy everyone i have fallen of the wagon


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Brother on PC, mom/dad using Xbox to watch True Grit.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Then dance a jig.....   or just stay on xda and hang with "the all nite thread spam party" crew


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy everyone i have fallen of the wagon

Click to collapse



Ummm... What kind of wagon was it? Wood? Horse drawn? Jk 
Why what did you do?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm... What kind of wagon was it? Wood? Horse drawn? Jk
> Why what did you do?

Click to collapse



I have started flashing roms again... i have stayed clean for about 4 months, but then went and flashed to today lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have started flashing roms again... i have stayed clean for about 4 months, but then went and flashed to today lol

Click to collapse



Oh. THAT. Well if you consider that falling off the wagon then I fell off the wagon and down a crackflashing well....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh. THAT. Well if you consider that falling off the wagon then I fell off the wagon and down a crackflashing well....

Click to collapse



Haha, and it is a bottomles well from which you can never escape right?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, and it is a bottomles well from which you can never escape right?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You know it.... All I need is mai phone(s) a usb cable, mai computer (windows box, no adb or fastboot on da chromebook) an outlet (and charger) and a few thousand sdcards (in the case of the N1) and I'm a happy chicky!  ...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

El Pingüino! 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> El Pingüino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 wth?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> wth?

Click to collapse



Lol it's my new keychain 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol it's my new keychain
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oh. Ok since we are sharing ...
Look it's mai green hang around monkey....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

I command everyone listen to big chocolate 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I command everyone listen to big chocolate
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



No! I will NOT be COMMANDED  and I will NOT  listen. HA!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

Whaddya think? I'm not sure I like it.

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya think? I'm not sure I like it.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Bah da bah bah,


I'm not loving it.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bah da bah bah,
> 
> 
> I'm not loving it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Me neither. I'll post the new homescreen later and I expect more feedback....
Btw hows it going?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Me neither. I'll post the new homescreen later and I expect more feedback....
> Btw hows it going?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



And I expect better stuff. 

It's going, it's going. I don't think I'll be able to get my laptop before I start my college program, someone want to buy it for me and I'll pay them back? Lol jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> And I expect better stuff.
> 
> It's going, it's going. I don't think I'll be able to get my laptop before I start my college program, someone want to buy it for me and I'll pay them back? Lol jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well how much do you need?
Ok. New screen....in 3, 2, 1 
The second one was from yesterday...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well how much do you need?
> Ok. New screen....in 3, 2, 1
> The second one was from yesterday...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



I need about $350 but I wouldn't expect that from you 

I do like the first one, good job.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I need about $350 but I wouldn't expect that from you
> 
> I do like the first one, good job.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'd need to talk to Sparky before I lent out money..... I'd like to help you though. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'd need to talk to Sparky before I lent out money..... I'd like to help you though.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



If you did help me it would be greatly appreciated and I'd have to pay you back after my first semester when I get my college money reimbursed to me.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Maxwell my fat cat:






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you did help me it would be greatly appreciated and I'd have to pay you back after my first semester when I get my college money reimbursed to me.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well let me talk to Sparky. Unfortunately He's in Virgina with his boss the owner of the main carnival He works for. (he built a funhouse type ride and the boss sold it. So,	Sparky (of course) is responsible for putting it back together once down there (not too mention driving the trailer down) they won't be back until tomorrow night  ) Give me some time. Ok?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well let me talk to Sparky. Unfortunately He's in Virgina with his boss the owner of the main carnival He works for. (he built a funhouse type ride and the boss sold it. So,	Sparky (of course) is responsible for putting it back together once down there (not too mention driving the trailer down) they won't be back until tomorrow night  ) Give me some time. Ok?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



You REALLY don't have to do that BD 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maxwell my fat cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Maxwell! Pipsqueak says hi too! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll, you're such a sweetheart! Aww... <3

I was feeling terrible, but I just read your back-and-forth here and you, miss, have a heart of gold.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Babydoll, you're such a sweetheart! Aww... <3
> 
> I was feeling terrible, but I just read your back-and-forth here and you, miss, have a heart of gold.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Chao you are one of our most emo mafia members, bedsides Milad haha But you're more sad, you're the eeyore of the group  But yes, she's definitely a great person. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Chao you are one of our most emo mafia members, bedsides Milad haha But you're more sad, you're the eeyore of the group  But yes, she's definitely a great person.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yup, you are more emo than devan 





JK


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You REALLY don't have to do that BD
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well, I would like to help you. I just can't lend money without Sparky's blessing. He wouldn't do it without mine. Check out the ride Sparky built (one of like 5 million  ) I forget what it's called.... (the one in the foreground)

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, you are more emo than devan
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And your more ROCK STAR than any of US! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And your more ROCK STAR than any of US!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Yes I am 


JK thanks


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I would like to help you. I just can't lend money without Sparky's blessing. He wouldn't do it without mine. Check out the ride Sparky built (one of like 5 million  ) I forget what it's called.... (the one in the foreground)
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



The Ferris wheel? Well I greatly appreciate it Milady  I would like to get the laptop by July 7th, that's about it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, you are more emo than devan
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Devan isn't emo, just easily bored.....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Devan isn't emo, just easily bored.....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



why do you talk to husam in the third person ?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Well poo on you Twitch, I'm also the most romantic~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why do you talk to husam in the third person ?

Click to collapse



Didn't you know? Talking in the third person is the new in thing? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why do you talk to husam in the third person ?

Click to collapse



That is the best way for Devan and Husam to talk speak to eachother 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well poo on you Twitch, I'm also the most romantic~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Lies, I'm romantic, I just don't romance the people on xda 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lies, I'm romantic, I just don't romance the people on xda
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lies, devan always is romantic with M_T_M


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The Ferris wheel? Well I greatly appreciate it Milady  I would like to get the laptop by July 7th, that's about it.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ok give me time to
1) get Sparky back in town
2)Feed him a nice dinner (sparky is much more likely to let me lend money to someone he doesn't know after He's been fed)
3)  Work out the details (I'd be lending you MY OWN money but would need to leech off him for a few days)
 4) GIVE YOU those details once I know what THE, DETAILS ARE. 
m'kay?
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok give me time to
> 1) get Sparky back in town
> 2)Feed him a nice dinner (sparky is much more likely to let me lend money to someone he doesn't know after He's been fed)
> 3)  Work out the details (I'd be lending you MY OWN money but would need to leech off him for a few days)
> ...

Click to collapse



I still wonder why wont he borrow money from his mother or step


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The Ferris wheel? Well I greatly appreciate it Milady  I would like to get the laptop by July 7th, that's about it.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It is NOT a ferris wheel. Ferris wheels are round. It's a zipper or something 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I still wonder why wont he borrow money from his mother or step

Click to collapse



We don't have the money. We're actually borderline poor, but I REALLY would like to avoid this conversation.

But yeah, I appreciate it greatly and I don't expect you to even do it, I meant it as a joke. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I still wonder why wont he borrow money from his mother or step

Click to collapse



Maybe they have other bills. I worked two jobs until I married Sparky he gave me money to start my bird business (which I always did on a small scale...not that the scale I do it on now is of any real size)  

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We don't have the money. We're actually borderline poor, but I REALLY would like to avoid this conversation.
> 
> But yeah, I appreciate it greatly and I don't expect you to even do it, I meant it as a joke.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I make no promises but I will try my best to help you. Ok? Deal?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

What you guys think?
View attachment 638060
View attachment 638061

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I make no promises but I will try my best to help you. Ok? Deal?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Deal, gracias much Babydoll 

@Watt, I like. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We don't have the money. We're actually borderline poor, but I REALLY would like to avoid this conversation.
> 
> But yeah, I appreciate it greatly and I don't expect you to even do it, I meant it as a joke.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey, if Husam had the money, you wont even see him on xda 

JK

sorry to hear that.

BTW devan, you failed at third person 
Husam thinks he needs sleep, he can't stop being a jerk xD

see you guys later


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What you guys think?
> View attachment 638060
> View attachment 638061
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



I like it. I'd  like it even more if you could get rid of those app labels.
Sparky does the same thing. Why do you leave the labels showing? Why not have them hidden?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, if Husam had the money, you wont even see him on xda
> 
> JK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nitey nite..... Zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like it. I'd  like it even more if you could get rid of those app labels.
> Sparky does the same thing. Why do you leave the labels showing? Why not have them hidden?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Cause I'm not the only person that uses my phone on a daily basis. They dont know what icons are and IMHO, it makes it look like an icrap

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, if Husam had the money, you wont even see him on xda
> 
> JK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Devan only refers to himself in the third if you mention his name in the post. 

Husam should get some sleep then, stop being a jerk haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause I'm not the only person that uses my phone on a daily basis. They dont know what icons are and IMHO, it makes it look like an icrap
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



I don't think hiding the labels makes it look like an icrap. Making it look like an icrap makes it look like an icrap... Which is kind of impossible imo...I'm running MIUI right now and my phone DOES NOT Look like icrap..

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

iCrap is iCrap. XD







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> iCrap is iCrap. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Endless loop of.....icrap is icrap is icrap is icrap is icrap icrap is icrap WHEN IN REALITY: it  only looks like icrap if 1) it IS an icrap 2) YOU MAKE IT look like icrap... So to sum  up....
icrap is crappy

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, guys. Actually got to play my Xbox for a while. Much less cranky now. :3

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, guys. Actually got to play my Xbox for a while. Much less cranky now. :3
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Yay! I haz no xbox or I would play...
I DO However, have chicken legs roasting in the oven.  

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay! I haz no xbox or I would play...
> I DO However, have chicken legs roasting in the oven.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



I had fried chicken for dinner. Good stuff.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

I haz nuggetz in toasteer oven now.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 27, 2011)

Yay yay yay yay yaaayyyy, I have the latest cm7 nightly running 100%. No problems. So smooootthhhhh. Hehehe, just jumped from nightly 43 to 119 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yay yay yay yay yaaayyyy, I have the latest cm7 nightly running 100%. No problems. So smooootthhhhh. Hehehe, just jumped from nightly 43 to 119
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Thats your fault. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thats your fault.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Hathaway, yeah. What's up Watt?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hathaway, yeah. What's up Watt?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Seeing how long i can go with out a charger. Lent both of mine out at the same time. (Bad idea)

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hathaway, yeah. What's up Watt?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



F#ckin auto correct. That was supposed to be haha 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Seeing how long i can go with out a charger. Lent both of mine out at the same time. (Bad idea)
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



You don't have any spare USB cables?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Seeing how long i can go with out a charger. Lent both of mine out at the same time. (Bad idea)
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Why? Why would you do that? Especially considering you can't flash anything with your battery less than 35%....

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Awww he looks like my cat!
> 
> And I'm not emo!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Milad, you can be rather emo at times, it's just a fact you have to face....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Seeing how long i can go with out a charger. Lent both of mine out at the same time. (Bad idea)
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse









-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Me likey that piktur


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me likey that piktur

Click to collapse



Haha Why are you still up?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha Why are you still up?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Why the heck should I sleep. It's just me, pipsqueak (she's my protector) and a bat..... No sparky yet....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why the heck should I sleep. It's just me, pipsqueak (she's my protector) and a bat..... No sparky yet....

Click to collapse



Because sleeping is good  Except for me, I'm an insomniac.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because sleeping is good  Except for me, I'm an insomniac.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Meh. I can sleep, except I wake up every hour or so....  It's really ve annoying        
And I'll just sleep tomorrow til Sparky automagically appears at the foot of the bed.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I can sleep, except I wake up every hour or so....  It's really ve annoying
> And I'll just sleep tomorrow til Sparky automagically appears at the foot of the bed.....

Click to collapse



That's a romantic thing to do. Yeah I can't sleep even if I wanted to. It's actually really annoying, I don't like not being able to sleep but it happens. Whatever.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm gonna try and sleep now, goodnight Babydoll, I'll have to say, you are going to sleep soon too.  You're quite tired.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm gonna try and sleep now, goodnight Babydoll, I'll have to say, you are going to sleep soon too.  You're quite tired.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Goodnight. I'm gonna put pipsqueak to bed and try to lay down.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok, tell me what makes me emo?
> 
> P.S. Here's a picture of my cat, his name's Pershi, and he is 5:

Click to collapse



nice eyes  

hey


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi husam.
> Tnx! Yeah he has heterochromia.
> 
> Tell me, am I emo?

Click to collapse



I don't think you are


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not emo, I'm just a special individual
 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you just tattooed a Hello Kity on your forehead?  
Noa....that's different 



deliriousDroid said:


> I'm not emo, I'm just a special individualView attachment 638501
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Did you just tattooed a Hello Kity on your forehead?
> Noa....that's different

Click to collapse



LOL, I'm pretty sure my family would disown me if I actually did that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Was gonna FLASH CM7, ran into a clockwork problem. D:

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been on red since everyone refuses to upgrade but now I NEED to be on orange. D:

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Was gonna FLASH CM7, ran into a clockwork problem. D:
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



What problem?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> problem?

Click to collapse



I'm depressed. Can we haz moar funny/happy/nice pikturs in da thread? I want moar!

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm depressed. Can we haz moar funny/happy/nice pikturs in da thread? I want moar!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



you can go to the random image thread if you want a good laugh


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can go to the random image thread if you want a good laugh

Click to collapse



I already haz....  the lulz from that thread wore off....  

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

LMAO @Husum, also Hello and good morning 

@BD Hello & Good Morning


@BD & Husum: Have a good weekend?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everybody 






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO @Husum, also Hello and good morning
> 
> @BD Hello & Good Morning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi

my weekend is Friday, school started yesterday


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Hi Twitch 



husam666 said:


> hi
> 
> my weekend is Friday, school started yesterday

Click to collapse




   that sucks


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi Twitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny enough, that's what I think about every time I say hello haha  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Funny enough, that's what I think about every time I say hello haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



LOL, today that is first time i thought of that when u said that, lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome! Thanks! 
Hi: (in no particular order)....
Twitch
David
Obs
DD
Husam
And everybody else whom I can't think of at this exact moment.... 


 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Babydoll  hehe I was first on the list  What time did I get to sleep last night? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

I fell this morning at around 5: 30 am... I slipped in the kitchen... (damn refrigerator leaks in the summer).... And I sprained my wrist. Ow. It hurts like anything to move my fingers....AAAAAAAAAND..... sparky ain't here.   
Wtf.... Should I do?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey Babydoll  hehe I was first on the list  What time did I get to sleep last night?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Around 6: 30 am... What time did you fall asleep?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I fell this morning at around 5: 30 am... I slipped in the kitchen... (damn refrigerator leaks in the summer).... And I sprained my wrist. Ow. It hurts like anything to move my fingers....AAAAAAAAAND..... sparky ain't here.
> Wtf.... Should I do?

Click to collapse



go see a doctor 

and sorry about that


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Around 6: 30 am... What time did you fall asleep?

Click to collapse



About the same time.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> About the same time.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



I told you, I got sleeping problems.  I've got SO many mosquito bites, I have three on one finger! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I told you, I got sleeping problems.  I've got SO many mosquito bites, I have three on one finger!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Alcohol. Stings like crap but, dries them out almost instantly.......


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Alcohol. Stings like crap but, dries them out almost instantly.......

Click to collapse



Hmmmmm, I think I'll try that. 

Edit: So far, nothing 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hmmmmm, I think I'll try that.
> 
> Edit: So far, nothing
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It always worked for me 
Otherwise...calamine lotion...........


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It always worked for me
> Otherwise...calamine lotion...........

Click to collapse



I guess it's working  It didn't burn though...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I guess it's working  It didn't burn though...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Try drinking it.  That might work faster?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Try drinking it.  That might work faster?

Click to collapse



Hello Rinzo


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Try drinking it.  That might work faster?

Click to collapse



I'm thinking that drinking rubbing alcohol would not be very good for you.... 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm thinking that drinking rubbing alcohol would not be very good for you....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oh yeah of course it won't be good for me.  But maybe it won't be so bad for you?  haha.  But on a real note try taking your nail and making an X on it.  We  used to do that as kids.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Rinzo

Click to collapse



Why hello there!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Why hello there!

Click to collapse






Im so happy right now, my cars air got fixed and it wasnt that expensive 

Im not going to die anymore


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im so happy right now, my cars air got fixed and it wasnt that expensive
> 
> Im not going to die anymore

Click to collapse



I don't think I could live without it.  I get so pissed off when I not and sweaty.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't think I could live without it.  I get so pissed off when I not and sweaty.

Click to collapse



lived with out it for a week and it was horrible, 111 degrees out!!!! Hot blowdryer wind for air!!!!!  

But now its all good


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lived with out it for a week and it was horrible, 111 degrees out!!!! Hot blowdryer wind for air!!!!!
> 
> But now its all good

Click to collapse



I'm convinced air conditioning is the greatest invention ever.............................right behind the wireless telephone.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

I finally got CM7 to work. Also, nuked data. Don't want to restore. Nice and CLEAN.

But what theme to use? D:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I finally got CM7 to work. Also, nuked data. Don't want to restore. Nice and CLEAN.
> 
> But what theme to use? D:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse




cool & hello OB


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

WHAT THEME TO USE, GUYS? D:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> WHAT THEME TO USE, GUYS? D:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



what ur options on cynogen?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Minimal arrows is an awesome theme.  Only does the notification bar though.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Minimal arrows is an awesome theme.  Only does the notification bar though.

Click to collapse



you cant post here, youre not a part of the mafia


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you cant post here, youre not a part of the mafia

Click to collapse



Well then this is my app haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Well then this is my app haha

Click to collapse



u be part of picciato?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u be part of picciato?

Click to collapse



yeah he will, we need more soldiers in the front line 
anyway, twitch has to accept first


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah he will, we need more soldiers in the front line
> anyway, twitch has to accept first

Click to collapse



ya to protect me while i smoke my hookah


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah he will, we need more soldiers in the front line
> anyway, twitch has to accept first

Click to collapse



I just got off the phone with him.  He said it was cool.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I just got off the phone with him.  He said it was cool.

Click to collapse



liar!!!!
who the hell do you think you are, erick??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I just got off the phone with him.  He said it was cool.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> liar!!!!
> who the hell do you think you are, erick??

Click to collapse



More Info on erick here:  www.erick.com


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Phone is tricked out and amazing.

If only I could figure out how to get my Facit font back... :<

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Also, no adblock. Grr.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out mai lockscreen

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Check out mai lockscreen
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Nice!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Check out mai lockscreen
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



I'm jelly


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Check out mai lockscreen
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



You're the only person from OT that I ever seen on the post your screen thread haha.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You're the only person from OT that I ever seen on the post your screen thread haha.

Click to collapse



And the funny thing? (not really funny) I post at least once a week in there and nobody ever comments on mai stuff...     *sniff*

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And the funny thing? (not really funny) I post at least once a week in there and nobody ever comments on mai stuff...     *sniff*
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



haha post more often.  I change mine like every day.  I have a problem.  My gf gets mad at me hahah


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> haha post more often.  I change mine like every day.  I have a problem.  My gf gets mad at me hahah

Click to collapse



I change mine daily as well (sometimes three or four times if I'm really trying  to find a look I like) I haz the, same problem.... Sparky thinks I'm crazy... (but you all  already knew that, didn't you...   )

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I change mine daily as well (sometimes three or four times if I'm really trying  to find a look I like) I haz the, same problem.... Sparky thinks I'm crazy... (but you all  already knew that, didn't you...   )
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Well you're a woman it comes with the territory   I joke I joke.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Well you're a woman it comes with the territory   I joke I joke.

Click to collapse




^^^^YEP^^^^


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm watching Spy Hard on Netflix.  Man I love this movie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm watching Spy Hard on Netflix.  Man I love this movie

Click to collapse



hmmm, never heard of it?

how old is it? 


hmm: 1996 and 4.8/10 stars according to IMDB


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm, never heard of it?
> 
> how old is it?

Click to collapse



Think late 80s early 90s maybe.  It's a Leslie Neilson film (sp?).  May he RIP


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

My home screen. :3


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> My home screen. :3

Click to collapse


   burn it with fire!! lol, jks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> My home screen. :3

Click to collapse



no wonder you have bad dreams


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

Fixed. Oops. Stupid phone.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

He can post if he wants, the thread is not for exclusive members only, but if we don't like them then we can all agree (Or the majority if I'm not around) that they can't post in the thread. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He can post if he wants, the thread is not for exclusive members only, but if we don't like them then we can all agree (Or the majority if I'm not around) that they can't post in the thread.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



well, i think he wants to join, adn thats why he started posting in here, after all thats what i did,

However M_T_M justs trolls are thread


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well, i think he wants to join, adn thats why he started posting in here, after all thats what i did,
> 
> However M_T_M justs trolls are thread

Click to collapse



M_T_M  is M_T_M, he can do what he wants haha 

I think him and Maxey were my first two xda friends, Husam was second.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> M_T_M  is M_T_M, he can do what he wants haha
> 
> I think him and Maxey were my first two xda friends, Husam was second.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



alright fine


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> M_T_M  is M_T_M, he can do what he wants haha
> 
> I think him and Maxey were my first two xda friends, Husam was second.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



doesnt that make me third


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> doesnt that make me third

Click to collapse



You're first in my heart


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> M_T_M  is M_T_M, he can do what he wants haha
> 
> I think him and Maxey were my first two xda friends, Husam was second.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You still haven't accepted me as a friend. 
Why you no accept my friend request?????????????????????


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You're first in my heart

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> doesnt that make me third

Click to collapse



No, those two came at the same time, that's my logic, deal with it haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

babydoll I saw this and thought you might like it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> babydoll I saw this and thought you might like it

Click to collapse



like she needs to spoil her birds with there own damn kitchen!!! 

LMAO, funny pic tho


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You still haven't accepted me as a friend.
> Why you no accept my friend request?????????????????????

Click to collapse



You sent me a friend request? I honestly see nothing 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> babydoll I saw this and thought you might like it

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!!!!!!!! LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you... A parakeet in a dollhouse...hmmm I better not let Pipsqueak see that, She will want one.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm baaaaaack!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You sent me a friend request? I honestly see nothing
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, in my friends list it shows you with "friendship requested" but the checkmark is grayed out like you haven't accepted. Everyone else on the list isn't......Isn't a big deal, I just always wondered why it was grayed out like that.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, in my friends list it shows you with "friendship requested" but the checkmark is grayed out like you haven't accepted. Everyone else on the list isn't......Isn't a big deal, I just always wondered why it was grayed out like that.....

Click to collapse



I don't have any notification from you requesting friendship, and I'm usually on my phone so I don't check too often.  

@Sakai, hi! Did you see my grad thread? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Twitch let me up in the fam?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Twitch let me up in the fam?

Click to collapse



Sure. Pm husam and tell him

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Twitch let me up in the fam?

Click to collapse



Sure, exactly what Watt said 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

im here  we want twitchs opinion


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im here  we want twitchs opinion

Click to collapse



I actually gave my opinion a couple of posts ago 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

Nobody likes my ponies. >.>


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Nobody likes my ponies. >.>

Click to collapse



That's cuz we men man


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, my penis is proof I'm male.

Or at least half male. >seriously not a Hermaphrodite either


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

one more spammer added to the list 
I hate your ponies


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't have any notification from you requesting friendship, and I'm usually on my phone so I don't check too often.
> 
> @Sakai, hi! Did you see my grad thread?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oh, yes I did. Congratz to you! You guys didn't prank the committee with skanky strippers? Sure wish I did 



RinZo said:


> Twitch let me up in the fam?

Click to collapse



The King of OT demands that thou submit proof to the court that thou art deserving of a Higher Rank. 

Run thee the gauntlet of OT, becoming the last poster in every single thread on the first page (or at least 80%), then a screenie to show that thou hast done it.

Also, neither thine sig nor thine avatar shows thine allegiance to our most worthy cause. Rectify that (please do it on thine sig, thine avatar is mightily fine. My noble personage most highly approve of bacon and things attached to bacon), and thou shalt be considered.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

Sakai, I'm in and I don't show allegiance. >never on the XDA site


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sakai, I'm in and I don't show allegiance. >never on the XDA site

Click to collapse



Back then I wasn't King yet. And you're special. 

But RinZo made a huge gaff back when he first started (remember the [Rant] thread?) and I just wanna make him jump/hump the hoops before we let him in.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, this group does have the right to choose whose in. It's up to everyone. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well, this group does have the right to choose whose in. It's up to everyone.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'll (eventually) let him in. But... I want him to jump a little... am I being too cruel?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll (eventually) let him in. But... I want him to jump a little... am I being too cruel?

Click to collapse



Nah, just remember I can overrule anything you dictate. And he's already a member, let's just say we're putting him on parole haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Back then I wasn't King yet. And you're special.
> 
> But RinZo made a huge gaff back when he first started (remember the [Rant] thread?) and I just wanna make him jump/hump the hoops before we let him in.

Click to collapse



Hahaha lay off!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hahaha lay off!!

Click to collapse



You're good Rinzo, you're just on parole for now, prove your worth and alliance 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're good Rinzo, you're just on parole for now, prove your worth
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'll do my best


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah, just remember I can overrule anything you dictate. And he's already a member, let's just say we're putting him on parole haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's probation...

So, probationary Mafioso RinZo, what have you done to deserve to be a full member? Other than loving bacon?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's probation...
> 
> So, probationary Mafioso RinZo, what have you done to deserve to be a full member? Other than loving bacon?

Click to collapse



I think I love bacon the most out of anyone here.  Also I spend most of my time in OT. haha.  And I am no longer a noob


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmmm... Having over 1K posts does tend to lean towards accepting you, but we need something concrete...

Like a brick of some sort, or a hugely hilarious post/topic.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I love bacon the most out of anyone here.  Also I spend most of my time in OT. haha.  And I am no longer a noob

Click to collapse



And what have you done/will do to benefit our group? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, guys, guys! 

I figured out what chao is!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/iphone/#define?term=Brony 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys, guys, guys!
> 
> I figured out what chao is!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chao is a Sino surname...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Chao is a Sino surname...

Click to collapse



Obsidian Chao  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

Obsidian is a black kind of gem... hmmm....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys
It's finally up 


I messed up but it's ok


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I almost died when watching this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whuwbyBtwqY&feature=related


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I almost died when watching this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whuwbyBtwqY&feature=related

Click to collapse



So you go and post it for us to see, you want us dead? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So you go and post it for us to see, you want us dead?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Y U NO WATCH THE VIDEO????? 
Well, you are still alive, right?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Y U NO WATCH THE VIDEO?????
> Well, you are still alive, right?

Click to collapse



I survived


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Y U NO WATCH THE VIDEO?????
> Well, you are still alive, right?

Click to collapse



I was letting hus be the Guinea pig, to make sure he survived. Now I can watch it without worryinglol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was letting hus be the Guinea pig, to make sure he survived. Now I can watch it without worryinglol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



why you little


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why you little

Click to collapse



Lolz, only the best show ever nd sorry hus, just looking out for numero uno 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolz, only the best show ever nd sorry hus, just looking out for numero uno
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



anyway whats up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anyway whats up?

Click to collapse



Just heading back to work after breakfast

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just heading back to work after breakfast
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



oooo whats for breakfast?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just heading back to work after breakfast
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm hungry
I did not have lunch yet


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning..... It's tuesday and I'm still Sparkyless.... Dammit. 
What's up?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning..... It's tuesday and I'm still Sparkyless.... Dammit.
> What's up?

Click to collapse



im hungry


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im hungry

Click to collapse



Want sum scrambled eggs with tomato and cheese?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Want sum scrambled eggs with tomato and cheese?

Click to collapse



that would be cool


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> oooo whats for breakfast?

Click to collapse



Eggs and toast... only have Bacon in the winter

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that would be cool

Click to collapse



Ok. Give me ten minutes or so. Want sum toast?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Give me ten minutes or so. Want sum toast?

Click to collapse



yeah sure 

thx


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

I just made some scrambled eggs for me and the GF.  I put oregano in mine.  It tastes wonderful


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok.







10 parakeets in a dollhouse


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I just made some scrambled eggs for me and the GF.  I put oregano in mine.  It tastes wonderful

Click to collapse



I put oregano in eggs too. (I haz an oregano herb plant  )


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I put oregano in eggs too. (I haz an oregano herb plant  )

Click to collapse



We've been talking about getting herb plants.  I want rosemary and oregano


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> We've been talking about getting herb plants.  I want rosemary and oregano

Click to collapse



I've, got oregano, rosemary, parsley, thyme, cilantro, mint and basil.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've, got oregano, rosemary, parsley, thyme, cilantro, mint and basil.

Click to collapse



Send some my way!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Send some my way!!

Click to collapse



No!  Jk but they are still pretty small plants I could cut some and replant them.. until that grows and, then send it....


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a marijuana herb plant, does that count?   (well, not really, but soon  )


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a marijuana herb plant, does that count?   (well, not really, but soon  )

Click to collapse



send some my way?? hahah


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> send some my way?? hahah

Click to collapse



hey rinzo, is it by any chance you are brent?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey rinzo, is it by any chance you are brent?

Click to collapse



uummmm no?


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> send some my way?? hahah

Click to collapse



Haha ok, when I can (my friend is gonna get marijuana seed soon and we will grow it near her house (we don't want her parents to see   ))


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Haha ok, when I can (my friend is gonna get marijuana seed soon and we will grow it near her house (we don't want her parents to see   ))

Click to collapse



naturally haha


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> uummmm no?

Click to collapse



some dude called Brent from Ohio sent me a link to his band on facebook, and they are amazing 
anyway I'm gonna continue my search for him xD


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> some dude called Brent from Ohio sent me a link to his band on facebook, and they are amazing
> anyway I'm gonna continue my search for him xD

Click to collapse



Oh haha no.  I'm in no band.  At least I don't think I am?...what part of Ohio is he from?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh haha no.  I'm in no band.  At least I don't think I am?...what part of Ohio is he from?

Click to collapse



Cleveland is where the whole band is
they are called under the influence


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Cleveland is where the whole band is
> they are called under the influence

Click to collapse



WTF!! I'm from Cleveland haha.  Are you making this up?  If not I have to check them out.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> WTF!! I'm from Cleveland haha.  Are you making this up?  If not I have to check them out.

Click to collapse



I'm not making anything up
here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Under-the-Influence/202403106454554?sk=info


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> WTF!! I'm from Cleveland haha.  Are you making this up?  If not I have to check them out.

Click to collapse



I like your ass.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I like your ass.

Click to collapse



Don't we all


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I like your ass.

Click to collapse



google i heart bacon and you'll find it in high res  

hey dude 

edit: @rinzo: babydoll doesn't


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> google i heart bacon and you'll find it in high res
> 
> hey dude
> 
> edit: @rinzo: babydoll doesn't

Click to collapse



You know I almost edited me post and put that but I'm too lazy


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this community.
And bacon.
Who doesn't like bacon?
 bacon....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm totes late to this, but obsidian: my favorite rock, chao: check the Sonic wiki >.> , and also DAMMIT TWITCH, I AM A BRONY, AND I AM PROUD OF IT

Morn.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm totes late to this, but obsidian: my favorite rock, chao: check the Sonic wiki >.> , and also DAMMIT TWITCH, I AM A BRONY, AND I AM PROUD OF IT
> 
> Morn.

Click to collapse



hey obs


----------



## DanWilson (Jun 28, 2011)

What should I develop right now?
As in ROM. If you think I can make apps, you can go shove your head up a pigs anus and rip me out some bacon.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey all! Did anyone miss me? 


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey all! Did anyone miss me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



duh


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

Thunderstorm... yay

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello dexter & Husam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey  Got home today, And found a full sized Pinball machine in the garage!  Its awesome haha


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey David, max! 
@ max: hope you enjoy it. 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey dex  How is everyone btw?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Got home today, And found a full sized Pinball machine in the garage!  Its awesome haha

Click to collapse



Hey max!!!!! 


Thats awesome!!

what kinda theme is the pinball machine?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

be back later 
i have to go to eat, i still am really hungry


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> be back later
> i have to go to eat, i still am really hungry

Click to collapse



See ya! Enjoy your meal 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thats awesome!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Casino, I think  Pics?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Casino  I think, Pics?

Click to collapse



We want pics! We want pics ! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> be back later
> i have to go to eat, i still am really hungry

Click to collapse



Seeeya Hus, Enjoy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> be back later
> i have to go to eat, i still am really hungry

Click to collapse



later, don't get any more smoothies or what you call them "Cocktails"!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> We want pics! We want pics !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Hahaha, Okay , once i've gone downstairs for dinner I'll take a pic


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, Okay , once i've gone downstairs for dinner I'll take a pic

Click to collapse



Ok.... Check also 6556

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Casino, I think  Pics?

Click to collapse



yes  Duh


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ok.... Check also 6556
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Huh? 



davidrules7778 said:


> yes  Duh

Click to collapse



Hahah 

Also.. http://1227.com Got told to go on this my someone a school who left it in the username box  No Idea who, Im scared too... Any volenteres? xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmmmm, i don't know 

virus??? 


UPDATE: No virus 

very cool site everyone should click it


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the epic saxo.guy....  Also 6556~> was your post count XD

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmmm, i don't know
> 
> virus???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha  Okay  lol



dexter93 said:


> It's the epic saxo.guy....  Also 6556~> was your post count XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Ahhhh xD Thanks and lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha  Okay  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh xD Thanks and lol

Click to collapse



NOW!!!

Where the pics?!?!?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

brb dinner guys


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> NOW!!!
> 
> Where the pics?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



That's right! Max get hungry now!!!  XD

Edit: 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

Dammit. Quote didn't work....
@dan:   
Port trollgen fer mai NS or GTFO!  JK!!!!!!!!! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Port trollgen fer mai NS or GTFO!  JK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse




??????????????????????????????????????

I understand part of this sentence but most of it looks like gibberish 

Hello @BD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I understand part of this sentence but most of it looks like gibberish
> 
> Hello @BD

Click to collapse



I was talking to dan and my quote button didn't quote his post....
Hi! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was talking to dan and my quote button didn't quote his post....
> Hi!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Ah, i see

@Max

Where the pics of that pinball machine?!?!?!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ah, i see
> 
> @Max
> 
> Where the pics of that pinball machine?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Relax David, let him eat first 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Relax David, let him eat first
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



LOL, i know just giving him a hard time


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL, i know just giving him a hard time

Click to collapse



I'm back 
I won a free ice cream from burger king


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

A haha sorry I was busy playing it  no pics today sorry


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm back
> I won a free ice cream from burger king

Click to collapse



Hahaha hey  congrats lol!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha hey  congrats lol!!

Click to collapse



thx 

how's that pinball machine running? xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> 
> how's that pinball machine running? xD

Click to collapse



Sweet thanks, can't beat dads score though


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet thanks, can't beat dads score though

Click to collapse



WE WANT PICS!!!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

CM7 is so amazing.

Also, I have the greatest girlfriend ever.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> CM7 is so amazing.
> 
> Also, I have the greatest girlfriend ever.

Click to collapse



is she japanese cat animation thingy?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 28, 2011)

NO.

But she would make a sexy nekomimi, yes.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> NO.
> 
> But she would make a sexy nekomimi, yes.

Click to collapse



so ur ready now i guess lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so ur ready now i guess lol

Click to collapse



Guess whats back!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guess whats back!!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm guessing "Friday"?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> CM7 is so amazing.
> 
> Also, I have the greatest girlfriend ever.

Click to collapse



SkyRaider 4.2 is betta

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm guessing "Friday"?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yes its back on youtube 

And Hello

@DD
@Watt


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

I made honor roll guyz!

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I made honor roll guyz!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



congrats!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> congrats!!!

Click to collapse



And i flashed back to sense

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I made honor roll guyz!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Good job buddy. What's an honour roll? <- (note British English spelling. I changed Chrome's settings some time ago to British English, and the red underline makes me crazy so I had to do it the Brit way.)

Is it like a Swiss roll, or a meat roll, or a barrel roll?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good job buddy. What's an honour roll? <- (note British English spelling. I changed Chrome's settings some time ago to British English, and the red underline makes me crazy so I had to do it the Brit way.)
> 
> Is it like a Swiss roll, or a meat roll, or a barrel roll?

Click to collapse



It means i got a's and b's sakai

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> congrats!!!

Click to collapse



You winning g1?!?!
View attachment 640108

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It means i got a's and b's sakai
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



i thought it was something more like a rick roll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You winning g1?!?!
> View attachment 640108
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



im in the lead as of now 

bid is at $2150 (Fake Forum Money)


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> im in the lead as of now

Click to collapse



Awezome.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

View attachment 640109

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Awezome.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



yes and if you didn't see

its at $2150 (Fake Forum Money) 

If i win it, then u will have to have a discussion with husam, deciding who needs it more.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes and if you didn't see
> 
> its at $2150 (Fake Forum Money)
> 
> If i win it, then u will have to have a discussion with husam, deciding who needs it more.

Click to collapse



I will either give it to my gf if i get a battery for it OR use it as my mp3 player if i find a battery for it. Whats it running? 1.6 dear god? 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I will either give it to my gf if i get a battery for it OR use it as my mp3 player if i find a battery for it. Whats it running? 1.6 dear god?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse




Im not sure i assume it would be stock OS that comes stock?
It doesnt say all it says is it has no battery, like new minor scratches and 
Auction ending 7/9/11


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im not sure i assume it would be stock OS that comes stock?
> It doesnt say all it says is it has no battery, like new minor scratches and
> Auction ending 7/9/11

Click to collapse



Ill see if my gf wants android, she has a sh!t rumor 2 again, she breaks everything. -_-

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It means i got a's and b's sakai
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



That's good man. In my country, you only get "honour" if you scored all A's. Guess the exams are waaaaaay too easy


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like ROM bacon. Mmmmmmmmmmm bacon.......

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like ROM bacon. Mmmmmmmmmmm bacon.......
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



I lurve bacon too....


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I lurve bacon too....

Click to collapse



Like the little things added in that make your life that much better? 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Like the little things added in that make your life that much better?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Are we talking about crack rocks? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 29, 2011)

Twitch wins


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Are we talking about crack rocks?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



ROM bacon?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Twitch wins

Click to collapse



Successful twitch is successful 

@Watt, I don't think I wasn't bacon on my phone, the grease sounds bad for the screen....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

WTF is crack rocks?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> WTF is crack rocks?

Click to collapse



Cavemans anal beads


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> WTF is crack rocks?

Click to collapse



Crack cocaine....good sir, I'm an esteemed crack head. XD lol jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cavemans anal beads

Click to collapse



Trolololol!



twitch153 said:


> Crack cocaine....good sir, I'm an esteemed crack head. XD lol jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oh... (un)fortunately, the drug culture in Malaysia is pretty underground. You get the death sentence for trafficking.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

Unsuccessful trollllll

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Unsuccessful trollllll
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Hey, im a noob to trolling, give me a break.lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

View attachment 640242

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 640242
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Guys, I've just started the official Zombie group! Join me!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1146528


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

Sparky just got home this morning at 5. Just left again......   wtf????? 
Ok. Enough of my sob story
Hi how is everything??


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky just got home this morning at 5. Just left again......   wtf?????
> Ok. Enough of my sob story
> Hi how is everything??

Click to collapse



Aww, that sucks oh, and I seen your pic of him in the other thread, exactly how I pictured him lol. Soo, it's cold and rainy here today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aww, that sucks oh, and I seen your pic of him in the other thread, exactly how I pictured him lol. Soo, it's cold and rainy here today
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's hot here. The reason he does this is cuz He is REALLY loyal to his boss (the owner) and cuz his boss does lots of stuff most wouldn't. Last year Sparky took, a day off to take me to the doctor,(in pa) and not only did alex (the, boss) let us use, his car , but paid for the gas, paid Sparky for the day and gave extra money in Sparky's pay to reimburse Sparky, for what, he, spent on food and stuff...  so I understand why Sparky is the way he is when it comes to this job...
So, what are you up too? I got some more plants for my little herb "garden".


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

@babydoll


Damn what did you get this time??


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> @babydoll
> 
> 
> Damn what did you get this time??

Click to collapse



I got some italian parsley and lemon parsley..... Also dill....
Edit: back button issue....
Hi hi hi hi!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I got some italian parsley and lemon parsley..... Also dill....
> Edit: back button issue....
> Hi hi hi hi!

Click to collapse



OO I like dill also


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

@babydoll, heading out to pick up some baby chicks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

'Afternoon, I just woke up


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon, I just woke up

Click to collapse



what time is it where you live?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> what time is it where you live?

Click to collapse



6pm
why don't you have the mafia logo in your sig?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 6pm
> why don't you have the mafia logo in your sig?

Click to collapse



Haha I don't know.  I'm not the only one though


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 29, 2011)

Good morning~


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Good morning~

Click to collapse



shmorning.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 29, 2011)

Apparently my girlfriend has never fapped.


Ever.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think it's considered fapping when a female does it.  It's the sound that makes it fapping lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't think it's considered fapping when a female does it.  It's the sound that makes it fapping lol

Click to collapse



If they do manage to make that sound...lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, and check out the app "phone genie" it let's you compair phone specs against eachother

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

ughhh I don't want to go to work


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> ughhh I don't want to go to work

Click to collapse



Then.....don't go?????????????????????????


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys!

There is currently a street fight downtown: police vs civilians
policemen beat people throw chemichals and civilians rocks and molotov cocktails
One metro(that's how we call the underground train) station has closed and the first floor of another station is being used as a hospital for the injured. On that last station they are fighting inside too... A downtown Hotel was almost ruined and the "Syntagma" square looks like a war zone!  Some buildings are on fire and there is a huge cloud of chemichals that surround the city centre! 

Edit: turns out that civilians were throwing only rocks

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> There is currently a street fight downtown: police vs civilians
> policemen beat people throw chemichals and civilians rocks and molotov cocktails
> ...

Click to collapse



You live in Greece right?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> View attachment 640908View attachment 640910
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok.. Long story cut into a thirty second clip............
My boarding school had a "farm", we had chicks and I stole one and kept it as a pet and named it Paul....(it was actually a girl )I miss Paul..


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You live in Greece right?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




 Yes I do! There have been some "fights" like that on the problem past, but not like that  The main problem this time, is that the policemen started it  they are even throwing chemichals on cafes, restaurants and generally everyone who moves!


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Apparently my girlfriend has never fapped.
> 
> 
> Ever.

Click to collapse



Chicks don't do that........................ Seriously... It's a "guy" thing


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes I do! There have been some "fights" like that on the problem past, but not like that  The main problem this time, is that the policemen started it  they are even throwing chemichals on cafes, restaurants and generally everyone who moves!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Please stay safe.................


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chicks don't do that........................ Seriously... It's a "guy" thing

Click to collapse



Yeah, okay suurrreee

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ok.. Long story cut into a thirty second clip............
> My boarding school had a "farm", we had chicks and I stole one and kept it as a pet and named it Paul....(it was actually a girl )I miss Paul..

Click to collapse



Hahahaha, where did you hide it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, okay suurrreee
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They really USUALLY don't, trust BD on this one, she's right haha 

@Edit: Please do stay safe Dexter.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes I do! There have been some "fights" like that on the problem past, but not like that  The main problem this time, is that the policemen started it  they are even throwing chemichals on cafes, restaurants and generally everyone who moves!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Is this because of the financial crisis? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, okay suurrreee
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not that I know... I'm sure there are but most don't........But whatev
Anyway... what's new???????????


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They really USUALLY don't, trust BD on this one, she's right haha
> 
> @Edit: Please do stay safe Dexter.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hi Twitch..
Update: Sparky got back at 5am.....AAAAAAANND...Left again at 9:30am
Also one of his brothers is in the hospital and very sick. I will talk to him when I can but today is not the right time ok?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Twitch..
> Update: Sparky got back at 5am.....AAAAAAANND...Left again at 9:30am
> Also one of his brothers is in the hospital and very sick. I will talk to him when I can but today is not the right time ok?

Click to collapse



Hi Babydoll  Thanks for the update but you don't have to update me, get it done whenever it's fine for you. I hope his brother feels better though, do you know what the problem is? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hahahaha, where did you hide it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



In a shoebox I got Paul a heat lamp from a teacher who worked there and thought Paul was cute...and stole food from "the farm"
I <3ed Paul!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is this because of the financial crisis?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




Yes, the goverment voted today for a new loan or sth(haven't realised yet) with much stricter terms(which are already unbearable). 

@Bd, twitch: don't worry, I'm safe  my house is far enough from the city centre. But I was at the station a few minutes before that madness began!


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes, the goverment voted today for a new loan or sth(haven't realised yet) with much stricter terms(which are already unbearable).
> 
> @Bd, twitch: don't worry, I'm safe  my house is far enough from the city centre. But I was at the station a few minutes before that madness began!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm telling you dude, go back and start robbing stores haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys guys! I just saw a title for a Tom and Jerry episode and it was called Heavenly Puss....lmao! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm telling you dude, go back and start robbing stores haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Way to role model there 'nana


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Way to role model there 'nana

Click to collapse



I'm not a good influence....this IS a mafia we are in haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Babydoll  Thanks for the update but you don't have to update me, get it done whenever it's fine for you. I hope his brother feels better though, do you know what the problem is?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



He had a massive heart attack and is in ICU.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not a good influence....this IS a mafia we are in haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



All I can say to that is.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He had a massive heart attack and is in ICU.

Click to collapse



Oh my gosh, I hope he's okay. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh my gosh, I hope he's okay.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Me too. Sandy (his sister) is keeping me updated, (and presumably Sparky as well)...We will go later to see him (if they let us). Sparky is completely freaking out. (which is completely understandable).


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Man, that has to suck, I wish the best for him.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> In a shoebox I got Paul a heat lamp from a teacher who worked there and thought Paul was cute...and stole food from "the farm"
> I <3ed Paul!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hah, such a rebel 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Man, that has to suck, I wish the best for him.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm trying to convince Sparky to come home but He keeps saying that it's better that He keeps working....................


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hah, such a rebel
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I only kept Paul for few days before I before I put "her" back with her chicken "peeps" (HAHAHAHAHA) cuz I worried Paul was lonely. I kept visiting though.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello
@
1.BD
2.Twitch
3.Dexter
4.Milad 



@milad what flavor?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @
> 1.BD
> 2.Twitch
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dave. Coconut. Wasn't bad, but not too good either.

Click to collapse




eww coconut


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> eww coconut

Click to collapse



Still eww?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> eww coconut

Click to collapse



I fxcking LOVE coconut. <33

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I like coconut!! The hookah itself wasn't too good.

Click to collapse



coconut is gross


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I fxcking LOVE coconut. <33
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> coconut is gross

Click to collapse



@Twitch +1,000,000,000
@David


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

Too girly?? Whaddya think?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too girly?? Whaddya think?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



MY EYES! DDDDDDx

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> MY EYES! DDDDDDx
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oh please, it wasn't THAT bad. Girly? Yes. Too girly? Probably. You know I'm not that "frilly type of chick". Just trying something different.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh please, it wasn't THAT bad. Girly? Yes. Too girly? Probably. You know I'm not that "frilly type of chick". Just trying something different.

Click to collapse



The clock is pushing girly way too much


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh please, it wasn't THAT bad. Girly? Yes. Too girly? Probably. You know I'm not that "frilly type of chick". Just trying something different.

Click to collapse



I think it's just too pink...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

Better? >_<

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Better? >_<
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Lol if that's what you like....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol if that's what you like....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I dunno. I'm always doing the "sorta dark, maybe kinda blue" type theme... I'm just trying to keep my mind off of what Sparky is going thru......... It's bothering me he's not here so I can talk to him..................................


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

This is what I have on da N1...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I dunno. I'm always doing the "sorta dark, maybe kinda blue" type theme... I'm just trying to keep my mind off of what Sparky is going thru......... It's bothering me he's not here so I can talk to him..................................

Click to collapse



Well instead of going for something you're not try neon or something. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the N1 one.  That's really fxcking cool.






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like the N1 one.  That's really fxcking cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I stole ur puppy poster and I WILL reuse it.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 29, 2011)

>peacefully playing BlazBlue >mom gets home >apparently I have fifty damn things to do >FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well instead of going for something you're not try neon or something.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah. Pink is DEFINITELY not me. PUNK? maybe. PINK? Nah. I'll show you the, NS in a minute. (I rethemed it)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> >peacefully playing BlazBlue >mom gets home >apparently I have fifty damn things to do >FUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse



Don't feel so, bad. Once you (move in/get married) with a broad it will ONLY GET WORSE. Trust me. I speak only the truth grasshopper. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok. NS (redone)

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't feel so, bad. Once you (move in/get married) with a broad it will ONLY GET WORSE. Trust me. I speak only the truth grasshopper.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Lmao she speaks the truth my friend. XD

I like the wooden theme but I think you can do better. The clock doesn't wow me.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Better? >_<
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



The white hurts my eyes 



Babydoll25 said:


> This is what I have on da N1...

Click to collapse



NICE!!! I love the wallpaper!!!



Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. NS (redone)
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



TOO brown!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao she speaks the truth my friend. XD
> 
> I like the wooden theme but I think you can do better. The clock doesn't wow me.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



True story: Sparky laughs his as$ off when his friends complain about all the crap their wives make them do. 
List of Sparky's chores:
1)take out the trash
2)get something I can't reach off a shelf
3) open that damn peanutbutter jar.
/end of list
Am I an awesome wife or what? 
(that was rhetorical. I already know the answer)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> True story: Sparky laughs his as$ off when his friends complain about all the crap their wives make them do.
> List of Sparky's chores:
> 1)take out the trash
> 2)get something I can't reach off a shelf
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Milady, you are wonderful and amazing and probably beautiful.

And dammit I'm hungry.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yes, Milady, you are wonderful and amazing and probably beautiful.
> 
> And dammit I'm hungry.

Click to collapse



Thanks obs. 
Roastbeef and swiss (cheese) sandwich anyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks obs.
> Roastbeef and swiss (cheese) sandwich anyone?

Click to collapse



Dude, I want,  I want.  So bad right now.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dude, I want,  I want.  So bad right now.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Mustard? Mayonnaise? Miracle whip? What?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

Check THIS out...............
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/72771.html?u=Babydoll25&p=ENNSS_fd7c8824ee64c191e828acbd99a7237b


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by twitch153
> 
> Dude, I want, I want.  So bad right now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how in earth  you call a Lady by "*Dude*" rofl


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mustard? Mayonnaise? Miracle whip? What?

Click to collapse



Mayo!  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> how in earth  you call a Lady by "*Dude*" rofl

Click to collapse



Dude is an exclamation, I'm not necessarily referring to her as a dude. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> how in earth  you call a Lady by "*Dude*" rofl

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Mayo!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I didn't take it as He was calling ME dude. More like DUDE! as an exclamation. 
@Twitch okay white (toasted?) or rye bread?????????????


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> how in earth  you call a Lady by "*Dude*" rofl

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Mayo!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Dude is an exclamation, I'm not necessarily referring to her as a dude.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



 I said the same damn thing!!!!!! (about the dude comment)
(I didn't multi-quote and I have no idea why xda did that.....)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dude is an exclamation, I'm not necessarily referring to her as a dude.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Obviously Babydoll is a dude, girls aren't on the internet. Bwahahaha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

hey u guys do u want to see some impressive bench scores?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Obviously Babydoll is a dude, girls aren't on the internet. Bwahahaha

Click to collapse



Really? If I had another picture I would post it. (I'll take one tomorrow I look like crap right now  )
Technically I found one more but xda says it has an incorrect file extension.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

Check em: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey u guys do u want to see some impressive bench scores?

Click to collapse



Sure.

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Your phone is slow 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



That was from your Nexus S I assume? I miss mine 

Edit: Dexter how is that slow? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



what do u use to test them?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That was from your Nexus S I assume? I miss mine
> 
> Edit: Dexter how is that slow?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hes talking about the ad in the bottom of it lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what do u use to test them?

Click to collapse



That was quadrant standard. Smartbench just FC on me 0.o


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hes talking about the ad in the bottom of it lol

Click to collapse



Oh! Xda app blocks the very bottom of the picture for me so I didn't see that. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That was quadrant standard. Smartbench just FC on me 0.o

Click to collapse



hmm, what rom u running?

I have no cynogen mod or any stripped roms...


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hehec... Id love to upload some benchmarks but i can't  for some strange reason gingersense roms can't make a proper [email protected][email protected]!!!! But... The ROM feels super smooth! Ask milad if you dont believe me  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Your phone is slow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> That was from your Nexus S I assume? I miss mine
> 
> Edit: Dexter how is that slow?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



@Dexter: Hahahahaha I thought that ad was funny too.........
@Twitch Yup. The N1 can't benchmark it's way out of a paper bag unfortunately.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm, what rom u running?
> 
> I have no cynogen mod or any stripped roms...

Click to collapse



Right at the moment MIUI (yeah, yeah, I know)
At the time of the screen shot I think it was MIUI and MIUI is far from stripped it's actually bloated as hell...........
I just haz fast fone.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hehec... Id love to upload some benchmarks but i can't  for some strange reason gingersense roms can't make a proper [email protected][email protected]!!!! But... The ROM feels super smooth! Ask milad if you dont believe me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



The desire is a nice phone.. I believe you. Also I've seen Gingersense in action it IS a nice ROM


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That was quadrant standard. Smartbench just FC on me 0.o

Click to collapse



@David: Your scores are really good... Smartbench runs the test and then FC while computing/uploading/whatevering my result.........
Dammit again with the quoting issues!!!!!!!!1
WTF xda?????????


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Right at the moment MIUI (yeah, yeah, I know)
> At the time of the screen shot I think it was MIUI and MIUI is far from stripped it's actually bloated as hell...........
> I just haz fast fone.

Click to collapse



but im saying its stripped of stock framework and what not, i still have a lot of samsung crap in kernals and what not..

Quadrant isnt very accurate for my device...

also u have 2.3.4 on your nexus s with miui
so that could affect scores as well...

im on 2.2


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 29, 2011)

Quadrants aren't evident of actual performance. -.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Quadrants aren't evident of actual performance. -.-

Click to collapse



yes i know, plus smartbench is more accurate.. and i agree with you


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi guys and girl, whats up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi guys and girl, whats up

Click to collapse



hello, husam

happy 4001 post to me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hello, husam
> 
> happy 4001 post to me

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Quadrants aren't evident of actual performance. -.-

Click to collapse



I have argued against that statement a few different times on xda. I believe they are a good indicator of your devices actual performance (if you don't tweak it just for the high scores), but they are not as good at comparing devices against eachother, as each processor acts differently. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 30, 2011)

BD, if you could check your PMs...

In other news: poop.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can haz 3.0 lockscreens on mah phones  

Ish cool!

In case anyone was wondering, the name of the app is Lockbot 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I found an app that gave me a almost perfect simulation of the honeycomb lockscreen. It's actually pretty nice, it's called lockbot, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You perfectly sound like my junk mail, congrats twitch, you're a spam


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You perfectly sound like my junk mail, congrats twitch, you're a spam

Click to collapse



You know what? Spam is tasty, end of story


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know what? Spam is tasty, end of story

Click to collapse



Only if you are a good cook. Actually, if you cook well, anything is tasty. My recipe for spam is to pan-grill it after dipping in a concoction of egg and starch and then serve with bread.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

That does sound rather tasty  I think I want some Spam now, and not the internet kind haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That does sound rather tasty  I think I want some Spam now, and not the internet kind haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm making myself hungry too. Dangit.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, I'm making myself hungry too. Dangit.

Click to collapse



I need to start working out again xD I'm gonna get obese. DAMN YOU XDA! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I need to start working out again xD I'm gonna get obese. DAMN YOU XDA!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You can XDA from the treadmill...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You can XDA from the treadmill...

Click to collapse



Sounds dangerous....I'll do it! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sounds dangerous....I'll do it!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, you do that. I mostly do it from the bike.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2011)

View attachment 641453
On synergy nightlies rc1

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate sense. So I'll never get that.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I need to start working out again xD I'm gonna get obese. DAMN YOU XDA!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



working out is for squares


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> working out is for squares

Click to collapse



You know that bacon ass in your avatard? You'll probably never tap that without _some_ degree of physical fitness. Or, at least, you won't tap it all the way to the end.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You know that bacon ass in your avatard? You'll probably never tap that without _some_ degree of physical fitness. Or, at least, you won't tap it all the way to the end.

Click to collapse



Lol I'm physically fit


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

At least I think haha. 135 lbs


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

That's waaaaaay too little. How tall are you?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's waaaaaay too little. How tall are you?

Click to collapse



5'9.  I guess I'm not fit.  Just not out of shape ha


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> 5'9.  I guess I'm not fit.  Just not out of shape ha

Click to collapse



You need a bit more meat between them bones, buddy...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You need a bit more meat between them bones, buddy...

Click to collapse



dude, im only 50 KG 
and 183 M 
everybody says that im a stickman


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

you look super skinny in that video you posted


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> you look super skinny in that video you posted

Click to collapse



i am, but that guitar makes me look skinnier lol

anyway, off to school now 
cya later guys


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

have fun.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> you look super skinny in that video you posted

Click to collapse



I'm not as skinny as Husam but as you saw from multiple pics, I'm no fatty.  I just want to prevent chunkiness..

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Husam you fatty fat piece of shxt! Jk  Enjoy school haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Husam you fatty fat piece of shxt! Jk  Enjoy school haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hmmm you guys need moar weight... how else would we survive the zombie apocalypse?

I'm thinking of making Zombieland required viewing. What do you guys think?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmmm you guys need moar weight... how else would we survive the zombie apocalypse?
> 
> I'm thinking of making Zombieland required viewing. What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



That is a good idea.  It tells us the basic rules and what to do.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

F**** 
the bus is 20 minutes late 
and guess what subject...


computer *ETHICS*!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2011)

So that means im the baby mafioso at 5'7 and 120?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

50 kg here and 1,70 height... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning all! 
Whats the fuss with Google+?? Anyone tried it?
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning all!
> Whats the fuss with Google+?? Anyone tried it?
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



not me, hi 
how's it going?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not me, hi
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



Hi Hus 
I'm fine, I managed to survive  and i went for a walk downtown... Everything seems normal today 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi Hus
> I'm fine, I managed to survive  and i went for a walk downtown... Everything seems normal today
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



great to hear that, I inhaled enough bathroom cleaners for today, my brother is so dead


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> great to hear that, I inhaled enough bathroom cleaners for today, my brother is so dead

Click to collapse



What hapened? Detention for stealing his guitar? 


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What hapened? Detention for stealing his guitar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



no, when I left to Jerusalem, I came back with my dirty clothes on the floor, my bed smells like a nicotine junkie, the bathroom is bio-hazard, the bed room needs a week of hard work to make tidy, and he was the one who told me to upload some covers, he dont mind at all me using his guitar


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dex and husam. I have a problem. I need to flash a new ROM. I can't take it any more. I haven't flashed anything for nearly a month! Either I will flash something now or I'll need a new phone.
> About Google+, I haven't tried it but I sent a request. It seems to be a cool social network.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried that insert coin rom you recomended... and remembered why i left sense.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 50 kg here and 1,70 height...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Haha, funny how the north americans are all using imperial, even 5'10" at 145 p
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

yaaawwnnnn.  morning everyone


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

Mornin rinzo

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dD. What's wrong with Sense?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I find cm7 to be faster, the menus seem to be layed out better. Back when i first tried cm7 i knew it was the rom for me. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

I am also running cm7 and I love it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, CM7 is faster, but I hate it. I have tried it though, for over a month few month ago. It's not as nice and doesn't offer some great features that Sense has. And Sense is the best UI I know.
> 
> But now, I have used this ROM for a long time, almost a month, although it works very good but I need to flash a new ROM, I can't help it... It's my ORD...

Click to collapse



What features about sense do you like most? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, the UI itself, not only launcher, but things like camera etc. Much better contact app, a very strong point for Sense here. Better gallery, well gallery 3d looks better htc gallery is more practical. The new kickass lockscreen on new ROMs.
> I'm not gonna change back to any AOSP ROM, unless, I buy EVO 3D and keep Desire, then I will have CM on Desire. Which depends on if I have enough money to buy EVO 3D and keep Desire.

Click to collapse



sorry to cut in, but what's with the zombie thing in you and other's sig?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi h.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1146528
> 
> Goodnight h.

Click to collapse



goodnight milad


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> but im saying its stripped of stock framework and what not, i still have a lot of samsung crap in kernals and what not..
> 
> Quadrant isnt very accurate for my device...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's ur point.......? Even if I was bone stock AND unrooted I'd STILL be on 2.3.4.... Like I said Smartbench blows, and why are you even continuing with this? Who cares? It's a stupid benchmark score. FYI: benchmarks have NOTHING to do with real world usage. They are just a tool for geeks to use to brag about their phones. No one cares.  It doesn't mean anything. Are you happy with your phone? Yes? That's all that matters, then. That being said, you had/have good scores on smartbench....

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> goodnight milad

Click to collapse



is it bad that i can flash ROM/kernal/gapps with one hand?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> is it bad that i can flash ROM/kernal/gapps with one hand?

Click to collapse



i think thats very good


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think thats very good

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello
@watt and BD 

Also a very late hello to:
DD,Rinzo,milad and husam


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @watt and BD
> 
> Also a very late hello to:
> DD,Rinzo,milad and husam

Click to collapse



its ok 

late hi to you too


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello everybody 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hey dev, i'm listening to breaking benjamin, remember skype days?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hello banana


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> @watt and BD
> 
> Also a very late hello to:
> DD,Rinzo,milad and husam

Click to collapse



Sooooper late hi to you too

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

UMADBRO?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> UMADBRO?

Click to collapse



im not mad, but u clearly are 

we wasted like 3 pages in the friday thread


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> im not mad, but u clearly are
> 
> we wasted like 3 pages in the friday thread

Click to collapse



lol WTF, who wrote this tag?? "husam <3 lemon partys "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol WTF, who wrote this tag?? "husam <3 lemon partys "

Click to collapse



????? 

LMAO. that is funny tho


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

Yo.






10 sparky's in a bar


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yo wassup sis?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello BD 


There are 10 sparky's in one bar!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yo wassup sis?

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD
> 
> 
> There are 10 sparky's in one bar!!!

Click to collapse



Wazzup H?
Wazzup David? And to answer ur question... Yeah, I cloned Sparky this morning. Then I proceeded to throw 9 of them off the deck....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning guvs!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guvs!

Click to collapse



Morning Sakai. How goes it?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

you're just saying good morning and I'm about to go to bed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> you're just saying good morning and I'm about to go to bed

Click to collapse



Time zones. Whaddya gonna do?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Time zones. Whaddya gonna do?

Click to collapse



Well I know he's in a different time zone.  I just thought it was depressing because I have to be up for work in 6 hours haha


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Well I know he's in a different time zone.  I just thought it was depressing because I have to be up for work in 6 hours haha

Click to collapse



I know I was being silly...
On another note my Dad just bought me the  HTC Sensation....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know I was being silly...
> On another note my Dad just bought me the  HTC Sensation....

Click to collapse



Niiice.  isn't that fairly new?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2011)

My time with my phone is going to be incredibly shorter

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Your time with the Incredible will be incredibly shorter...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Your time with the Incredible will be incredibly shorter...

Click to collapse



Ha! Love it, sakai. I needed that laugh.
Yeah. I pay my dad's verizon bill (it was, a christmas present...one year of cell service and it sort of morphed into I now pay his bill....forever.....so I he returned the favor today by calling me and telling me "put a note on your door for ups, I bought you the sensation" 
ummm...thanks, dad?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ha! Love it, sakai. I needed that laugh.
> Yeah. I pay my dad's verizon bill (it was, a christmas present...one year of cell service and it sort of morphed into I now pay his bill....forever.....so I he returned the favor today by calling me and telling me "put a note on your door for ups, I bought you the sensation"
> ummm...thanks, dad?

Click to collapse



Hey, I'll take it. I need a brick toy.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, I'll take it. I need a brick toy.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. I'm on fvkin' Google+

Oh yeah. 

PM me for invites!


Wahahahahahaha


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, I'll take it. I need a brick toy.

Click to collapse



Ummm. No?


10 sparkys buried in the backyard


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm. No?
> 
> 
> 10 sparkys buried in the backyard

Click to collapse



I'll take the Nexus S trollololololol  jk Hi Babydoll 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2011)

My USB port is smashed to bits and it charges intermittently like a *****. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ROCKS THAT I DROP PHONE ON!!!!!!!!!!!

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'll take the Nexus S trollololololol  jk Hi Babydoll
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What's up twitch? I iz gonna haz three phones and ya know what?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My USB port is smashed to bits and it charges intermittently like a *****. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ROCKS THAT I DROP PHONE ON!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Y u drop phone on rocks? Y?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u drop phone on rocks? Y?

Click to collapse



Coz he... thought it was whiskey.

On the rocks!


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey there people
It's 6:10 am here and I'm getting ready for my holiday trip!!!!!!!!
Ferry leaves at 7:35 

Btw, I freaked out a girl last night when I told her I do pyrokinesis  she probably thinks I'm a satanist now 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up twitch? I iz gonna haz three phones and ya know what?

Click to collapse



I know, I'm mad jelly.  Haha So how is the Sparkster's brother? 

And @Watt:






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey there people
> It's 6:10 am here and I'm getting ready for my holiday trip!!!!!!!!
> Ferry leaves at 7:35
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha! That's what you get for lying to impress the ladies.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know, I'm mad jelly.  Haha So how is the Sparkster's brother?
> 
> And @Watt:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He is in a coma.  its not good. They don't think he will come out of it.... Sparky is working of course. I told Sparky I was there if he needed me .......and I'm just waiting.... For him when he's ready to talk....what else can I do? I'm not one of those naggy, get in your personal space kind of chicks....


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hahaha! That's what you get for lying to impress the ladies.

Click to collapse



Man its not lie, its true , but I'm an amateur.... The problem must have been that I told her also about basic  telepathy and how she can achieve it 

What's worse on the story: conversation done VIA Facebook chat XD, so probably after she saw the pyro thing, she closed the chat box...(at least she didn't went offline... That means she hasnt blocked me .... For now.....)
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's horrible, I'm sorry to hear 

But be happy, pull your head up and be there for your man  being depressed helps no one. Now:






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol. First impression is important. Let her off a little, and maybe she'll forget about it. Just get her to laugh the next time and all will be forgiven. I think.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyway got to catch a ferry  see ya in a week guys 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyway got to catch a ferry  see ya in a week guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Okay, good luck! Don't set yourself on fire during your vacation 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's horrible, I'm sorry to hear
> 
> But be happy, pull your head up and be there for your man  being depressed helps no one. Now:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm definitely there for him, but I gotta let him talk when he is ready. Forcing him to "share his feelings" ain't gonna happen...(I may even find myself flying headfirst off the deck...if I tried that) 0.o
I am happy for my dual core awesomeness that's coming (i just wish dad had sprung for saturday delivery instead of next business day) >_<


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyway got to catch a ferry  see ya in a week guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Bon Voyage!

Remember, "Yes" is yes, and "Maybe" means yes and, "No" means maybe and "NO!" means  YES!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bon Voyage!
> 
> Remember, "Yes" is yes, and "Maybe" means yes and, "No" means maybe and "NO!" means  YES!

Click to collapse



Rape logic ftw.  

@Bd, of course, never force people to share their feelings. It never works right.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey hey hey!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Hey hey hey!!

Click to collapse



Hey there! Long time no see  Yeah, Dexter's gonna do that to his house...or that girl's house...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Rape logic ftw.
> 
> @Bd, of course, never force people to share their feelings. It never works right.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I know that. (i was making a  reference to those broads who do)... I hate those  kind of chicks. :/


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

You guys know I'm joking about that right?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You guys know I'm joking about that right?

Click to collapse



Of course we know you're joking, you rapist.....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know that. (i was making a  reference to those broads who do)... I hate those  kind of chicks. :/

Click to collapse



My question isn't who dislikes them, it's who actually likes them? I don't think girls like that even like other girls like that haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Sometimes, my sister acts the bimbo just to annoy/humiliate/entertain me. But deep down, and pretty much on the surface and all around too, we kinda hate bimbos.

And no, I'm not a rapist. Yet.


----------



## iynfynity (Jul 1, 2011)

wow, this thread rules.  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> wow, this thread rules.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wha-?

How long you've been here? And you didn't know that we RULE this mothafvkn place?


(read that in Chris Tucker's voice)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 1, 2011)

Gooooodmorning..... anyone here?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

hi all, whatsup


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 1, 2011)

Today is Canada day! And I'm working as usual.LOL. what about you hus?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Today is Canada day! And I'm working as usual.LOL. what about you hus?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



the usual, nothing


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dd and Husam. How is it going?

Click to collapse



good

what about you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 1, 2011)

Would it be against forum rule's to share a paid app with you if it has been removed from the market?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Today is Canada day! And I'm working as usual.LOL. what about you hus?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Happy Canada Day! To you and all my peeps to da north! 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Would it be against forum rule's to share a paid app with you if it has been removed from the market?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Most likely yes. 1) paid apps that are not in the paid app announcement forum/and posted there by original dev are considered WAREZ. WAREZ IS BAD. 
2) How do you know that the original dev doesn't have it for sale on an alternate app store like Amazon our or Getjar or even SlideME....
PLEASE DON'T. (I don't want to see you get an infraction or banned)
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2011)

Of you're wondering how I dropped my phone it maissed my pocket. And hi everybody!!!!

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Of you're wondering how I dropped my phone it maissed my pocket. And hi everybody!!!!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



hi
is ur phone ok?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi
> is ur phone ok?

Click to collapse



Charging on and off.  :/

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi watt! What happened to it? Is it ok?
> 
> I just realized some thing, my class 10 sdcard is faster than nand. I moved dalvik cache to sdcard with mcr scripts and my phone is faster now, and it freed over 130 mb on nand, how great is that?!

Click to collapse



Dropped it. Smashed USB port

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Most likely yes. 1) paid apps that are not in the paid app announcement forum/and posted there by original dev are considered WAREZ. WAREZ IS BAD.
> 2) How do you know that the original dev doesn't have it for sale on an alternate app store like Amazon our or Getjar or even SlideME....
> PLEASE DON'T. (I don't want to see you get an infraction or banned)
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Okay, good points. Thanks babydoll. So last night something broke into our chicken house and ate half our chicks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, good points. Thanks babydoll. So last night something broke into our chicken house and ate half our chicks
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



it ate 1/2 of your GF? 

JK


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, good points. Thanks babydoll. So last night something broke into our chicken house and ate half our chicks
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That damn fox in the henhouse again? 
 My sensation just came...charging it now... Pix later... 
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello @ BD, Husam and watt.


@Watt

Good news i'm in the lead for the g1 and now it includes a battery.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That damn fox in the henhouse again?
> My sensation just came...charging it now... Pix later...
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Nah, we think it was a weasel and is the sensation the one with the sexy backplate and running a dual core at 1.2? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, we think it was a weasel and is the sensation the one with the sexy backplate and running a dual core at 1.2?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



And hello DD


----------



## iynfynity (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wha-?
> 
> How long you've been here? And you didn't know that we RULE this mothafvkn place?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha! I didn't bother checking this one in the past,

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello iynfynity as well


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello iynfynity as well

Click to collapse



hey dave, iynfynity is g4y


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave, iynfynity is g4y

Click to collapse





Really???????????

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello @ BD, Husam and watt.
> 
> 
> @Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!!! I might need it seeing as my phone no chargey no mo

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey  Been boxing a soldier  I now have a broken collar bone, but that was something different, Anyone else but jamie and bd got google +?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Awesome!!!!! I might need it seeing as my phone no chargey no mo
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



well we shall see the bid is at 3000 
im winning but i got one guy that really wants it, so hopefully ill get lucky 



MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Been boxing a soldier  I now have a broken collar bone, but that was something different, Anyone else but jamie and bd got google +?

Click to collapse



No google + for me yet...

And Hello @Max


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well we shall see the bid is at 3000
> im winning but i got one guy that really wants it, so hopefully ill get lucky
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell him to back off

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tell him to back off
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



he isnt going too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well we shall see the bid is at 3000
> im winning but i got one guy that really wants it, so hopefully ill get lucky
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey  Ahh unlcky


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Really???????????
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



yes he noticed a d!ck in angry birds, and check page 29 of the random image thread, see which image he quoted between all of the others :eek

hi max, long time no see


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes he noticed a d!ck in angry birds, and check page 29 of the random image thread, see which image he quoted between all of the others :eek
> 
> hi max, long time no see

Click to collapse



oh ya i saw that, i always thought it was a rocketship,

so your right


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rawr! I just woke up haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes he noticed a d!ck in angry birds, and check page 29 of the random image thread, see which image he quoted between all of the others :eek
> 
> hi max, long time no see

Click to collapse



Aha yeah  hey hus


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 1, 2011)

Norwegian friend bought a Nexus S. Sweet.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Rawr! I just woke up haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yo 'nana  hey


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Rawr! I just woke up haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hello twitch 


and hello OB


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Norwegian friend bought a Nexus S. Sweet.

Click to collapse



I miss my Nexus S 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> so your right

Click to collapse



pfff, I always am 

Husam says hi to Devan


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Been boxing a soldier  I now have a broken collar bone, but that was something different, Anyone else but jamie and bd got google +?

Click to collapse



Is it bad I don't even know what Google + is?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

My bone... hurts....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfff, I always am

Click to collapse



Pshhhh,

yeah right!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is it bad I don't even know what Google + is?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Social network from ggoogle haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfff, I always am

Click to collapse



Not always...we all know that.  I mean, damn, you listen to Miley Cyrus sometimes.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My *boner*... hurts....

Click to collapse



fix'd it for ya


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Social network from ggoogle haha

Click to collapse



speaking of social network,

have you seen the movie?

this whole invite thing reminds me of the movie how facebook got started


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fix'd it for ya

Click to collapse



XD im serious lol,


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD im serious lol,

Click to collapse



How'd you break your collar bone? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How'd you break your collar bone?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



something about a boxing army........


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> something about a boxing army........

Click to collapse



Did he do it like a boss? That's all that matters.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did he do it like a boss? That's all that matters.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol

hope you're ok max


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

sup people


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did he do it like a boss? That's all that matters.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



ask him, he gave no more detail then what i said...


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> sup people

Click to collapse



Hey there  

@Maxey, do tell, do tell.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How'd you break your collar bone?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



 Judo  



davidrules7778 said:


> something about a boxing army........

Click to collapse



That wasbefore xD i have a vid


----------



## iynfynity (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes he noticed a d!ck in angry birds, and check page 29 of the random image thread, see which image he quoted between all of the others :eek
> 
> hi max, long time no see

Click to collapse



Wtf? I thought you didn't know what a **** looks like, cause you don't have one. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Wtf? I thought you didn't know what a **** looks like, cause you don't have one.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay children, no arguing in my mafioso.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Wtf? I thought you didn't know what a **** looks like, cause you don't have one.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I know I don't have one in my a$$


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know I don't have one in my a$$

Click to collapse



But I do!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> But I do!

Click to collapse



Um.......Okay Chao.  

Hello 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> But I do!

Click to collapse



hey dude, im scared now xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey : went to eat


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 1, 2011)

Homophobes.* D:

Actually, if I was having anal sex and on XDA at the same time, I'd be super worried, too.




*not actually gay


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Max!!!!

Pinball Machine Pics Now!!!!!!

They are way past due!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Max!!!!
> 
> Pinball Machine Pics Now!!!!!!
> 
> They are way past due!!!!

Click to collapse



oh yeah  ill brb, pics then 1 game then xda lol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> oh yeah  ill brb, pics then 1 game then xda lol

Click to collapse



liar, you will go and come back when we forget about it, just what you always do


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Homophobes.* D:
> 
> Actually, if I was having anal sex and on XDA at the same time, I'd be super worried, too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not homophobe...just...concerned for you haha 

@Maxey, parents gone all weekend! Party at my place! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, we think it was a weasel and is the sensation the one with the sexy backplate and running a dual core at 1.2?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yup. That would be da Sensation...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. That would be da Sensation...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



...........

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

Moar pix

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not homophobe...just...concerned for you haha
> 
> @Maxey, parents gone all weekend! Party at my place!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



can I come? 

@bd, me Jelly


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ...........
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Why  you know they doesn't even haz rootz yet....  

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moar pix
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse











*y u buy another phone?*


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> *y u buy another phone?*

Click to collapse



I no buy. My daddy buy 4 me. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone else think fergie is ugly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I no buy. My daddy buy 4 me.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Ok

then:






*Y U Daddy Buy You Another Phone?*


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can I come?
> 
> @bd, me Jelly

Click to collapse



Of course haha

@BD, because it has dual core sexy awesomeness. The lack of root doesn't even bother me.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Does anyone else think fergie is ugly?

Click to collapse



I DO! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

I skipped out the play part, hard to play wih arm in a sling  uploading...\ 1 min


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I just saw a Dr. Pepper commercial with her and UGH


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

*BABY DOLL's DAD*







*Y U NO Buy ME a new phone!*


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *BABY DOLL's DAD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree, I need a new phone haha 

@Rinzo, yeah, Fergie got fat and unattractive for my tastes.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

wow 

edit, pinball machine, one armed bandit, vfotball table, masserat quatroportte


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> wow
> 
> edit, pinball machine, one armed bandit, vfotball table, masserat quatroportte

Click to collapse



you have all that in your house!! 
how much for that car ride?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is that your house Maxey? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you have all that in your house!!
> how much for that car ride?

Click to collapse



*garage  that was just my garage lol  Not sure , but i guess quite a bit


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> wow
> 
> edit, pinball machine, one armed bandit, vfotball table, masserat quatroportte

Click to collapse



I wanna play pinball! 
@everybody else: my Daddy no buy you phones cuz my Daddy has no fricking clue you exist. Also, my daddy loves me. 
@twitch I've been charging it and only turned it on for a few minutes but so far......     

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is that your house Maxey?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yep 

likey? no likey? ;D


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep
> 
> likey? no likey? ;D

Click to collapse



I like, it's cool. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *garage  that was just my garage lol  Not sure , but i guess quite a bit

Click to collapse



Driver, Y U No on the right side


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> @twitch I've been charging it and only turned it on for a few minutes but so far......
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Filled with jealous banana jealousy am I.  Guys, next Wednesday I start my college program 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> wow
> 
> edit, pinball machine, one armed bandit, vfotball table, masserat quatroportte

Click to collapse



Nice!!!

Also nice slot machine!!

Did the pinball machine come in a package deal with the slot machine? 


Also nice car!!!

But, i have a better Foosball table  

Also that room is messy as hell on that counter


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok I'm  back. Check da sig....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Also nice slot machine!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks  naa, had the slot machine like a year  Hahaha i thoughth it was pretty tidy for a garage but i see your point


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Also nice slot machine!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a garage. Give the kid a break, will ya? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> thanks  naa, had the slot machine like a year  Hahaha i thoughth it was pretty tidy for a garage but i see your point

Click to collapse



LOL

BTW 
what do u do for a living and can afford all that awesome stuff 

Especially that car


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> BTW
> what do u do for a living and can afford all that awesome stuff
> ...

Click to collapse



that car is not awesome, the driver's seat is on the wrong side


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that car is not awesome, the driver's seat is on the wrong side

Click to collapse



that car is awesome, cause clearly its made for the opposite side of the road of whatever side u drive


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> BTW
> what do u do for a living and can afford all that awesome stuff
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha  Dad's got his own accountancy business 




husam666 said:


> that car is not awesome, the driver's seat is on the wrong side

Click to collapse



lmao


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Dad's got his own accountancy business
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF Max (read the name, its max)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Dad's got his own accountancy business
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like an accountant??

My dads an accountant


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Like an accountant??
> 
> My dads an accountant

Click to collapse



Yeah he is  

also hus i am max n not e


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah he is
> 
> also hus i am max n not e

Click to collapse



maybe you troll'd someone and the name he/she saved was max eelsoup


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah he is
> 
> also hus i am max n not e

Click to collapse



ya my dad has his own business too


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya my dad has his own business too

Click to collapse



Yeah? My Dad is dead to me lol

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah? My Dad is dead to me lol
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No hes not dead to me


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah? My Dad is dead to me lol
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You feel about your dad as I sometimes feel about my Mom.


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 1, 2011)

New sig.
10


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> New sig.
> 10

Click to collapse



That, no one on the mobile app can actually  see....


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That, no one on the mobile app can actually  see....

Click to collapse



Their loss ;D


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Their loss ;D

Click to collapse



Whoever posted the tag that says I'm the prettiest, is wrong. I'm the prettiest. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Their loss ;D

Click to collapse



hey jam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got your phone back? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> @twitch, ok, I admit it... I might be a little emo mad... I feel sad again...

Click to collapse



Hey milad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes . 





twitch153 said:


> Got your phone back?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google&rdm=4n18m1eaq#/watch?v=TOJJlnT5K8E 

Lol...   
Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> @twitch, ok, I admit it... I might be a little emo mad... I feel sad again...

Click to collapse



hey
why the sadness?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> @twitch, ok, I admit it... I might be a little emo mad... I feel sad again...

Click to collapse



Yeah son, I am right about a lot of things....most things. 

Why you sad? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google&rdm=4n18m1eaq#/watch?v=TOJJlnT5K8E
> 
> Lol...
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Were you the one in the black? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dave, Hi man!
> 
> Don't call me son, I'm 3 years older than you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Did u send her a nice facebook msg yet?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dave, Hi man!
> 
> Don't call me son, I'm 3 years older than you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Son, is just a an exclamation! 

You need to grow some, and get at that. Tell her she's cool, flirt, get to know her. Fear will get you nowhere.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes  the other was a professional in the, army lol  never boxed before,  it was fun 


twitch153 said:


> Got your phone back?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dave, no, I'm such a chicken.
> I talked to my therapist about it. We're gonna talk about it next session.
> 
> @tiwtch, yeah I know but I can't help it.
> ...

Click to collapse



dude, wake up!!
if you don't take your opportunity now, you'll lose it.
eventually she will find a boyfriend and all you will do is sitting and crying and looking at her face book status change from in a relationship to married, is that what you want?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes  the other was a professional in the, army lol  never boxed before,  it was fun
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I like boxing  It's fun. How's your phone? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, no. But im just gonna wait until summer ends... Well the uni is over and she's back in her hometown....
> 
> Anyway need to get some sleep. Goodnight everyone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



stop wasting time, just take your move already!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop wasting time, just make your move already!

Click to collapse



+ 1111111211805913







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

Heeyyy everyone 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyyy everyone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hey dd

devan plz. pm inbox


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dd
> 
> devan plz. pm inbox

Click to collapse



Do I always have to be the I've to cover the tracks of your fail? Haha 

I fixed it, now you fix it.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Do I always have to be the I've to cover the tracks of your fail? Haha
> 
> I fixed it, now you fix it.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lies. you did not fix it yet


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

Ugg, I've got a headache 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lies. you did not fix it yet

Click to collapse



What fail are you talking about exactly? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugg, I've got a headache
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Me too, too much rough housing with your girl? Haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

Wazzup there nana, droid? Anyone else?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wazzup there nana, droid? Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



I said something to you in the one thread  Hi by the way.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I said something to you in the one thread  Hi by the way.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I saw. We have agreed upon shared, custody of the banhammer. However, I still retain sole custody of the beatin brick....

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't need the beating brick, I have C-4.  

Dude watch this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrcBMLC2fFQ 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me too, too much rough housing with your girl? Haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



LOL, I don't know why I got it...  but watching scrubs makes me feel better

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> LOL, I don't know why I got it...  but watching scrubs makes me feel better
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I love watching scrubs 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

That video was definitely full of "winning"... I sent a link to Sparky.... Thanks Twitch...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

cant sleep 
its 5:16 am


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cant sleep
> its 5:16 am

Click to collapse



Awww.  that sucks.

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awww.  that sucks.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



look in the q&a thread, someone just told you to watch p0rn


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cant sleep
> its 5:16 am

Click to collapse



I fixed it for you 

And yeah, I love that series, it's definitely epic on massive proportions. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look in the q&a thread, someone just told you to watch p0rn

Click to collapse



Well I'm gonna ignore that and not dignify it with a response. I was hoping for a  good movie or tv show recommendation. Not childish stupidity.... Dumba$$es

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I fixed it for you
> 
> And yeah, I love that series, it's definitely epic on massive proportions.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sparky liked the video....  

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

Morning guys.

Just got up... it's like, 10.30am


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky liked the video....
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Because it's awesome! Duh... 

Hey Sakai! It's 10:39 here. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's awesome! Duh...
> 
> Hey Sakai! It's 10:39 here.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm assuming that's PM.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Just got up... it's like, 10.30am

Click to collapse



Morning Sakai.... How goes it?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm assuming that's PM.

Click to collapse



Yup 22; 41 to be exact

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

good morning sakai


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm assuming that's PM.

Click to collapse



Of course, I was really too lazy to put that though. My head hurts.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Sakai.... How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Saturday morning, not drunk/hungover = WIN



twitch153 said:


> Of course, I was really too lazy to put that though. My head hurts.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What did you do? Use it as a hammer testing centre? <-note spelling


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Saturday morning, not drunk/hungover = WIN
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do? Use it as a hammer testing centre? <-note spelling

Click to collapse



That does sound like a win, a great way to start off a Saturday! 

No...I'm not sure why my head hurts 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That does sound like a win, a great way to start off a Saturday!
> 
> No...I'm not sure why my head hurts
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Aspirin? We take paracetamol here.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Aspirin? We take paracetamol here.

Click to collapse



I have problems taking medication.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have problems taking medication.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse








you gotta see that movie, it's called slc punk  xD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you gotta see that movie, it's called slc punk  xD

Click to collapse



Shhhhh, I take them but I just have issues with it...>_>

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Shhhhh, I take them but I just have issues with it...>_>
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Lol. There can be no greater irony.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol. There can be no greater irony.

Click to collapse



Why is that ironic? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

I haz, that good headache medicine... I just wish I never needed to get it....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why is that ironic?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



A punk rock wannabe with issues, called Heroin Bob, who is afraid of drugs. How is that NOT ironic?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A punk rock wannabe with issues, called Heroin Bob, who is afraid of drugs. How is that NOT ironic?

Click to collapse



I thought you were talking about me still....you did quote what I said haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A punk rock wannabe with issues, called Heroin Bob, who is afraid of drugs. How is that NOT ironic?

Click to collapse



according to the movie, hes not wannabe, but it is ironic


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I thought you were talking about me still....you did quote what I said haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Bad click. 

@Hus: didn't watch the movie, but the guy in the plaid shirt looks like Marshall from HIMYM. Babydoll, back me up here?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bad click.
> 
> @Hus: didn't watch the movie, but the guy in the plaid shirt looks like Marshall from HIMYM. Babydoll, back me up here?

Click to collapse



ok ok fine, i give up


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok ok fine, i give up

Click to collapse



That made me think of rickrolling.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That made me think of rickrolling.

Click to collapse



Guys, I'm bored...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That made me think of rickrolling.

Click to collapse



lol

10 char just because im holding my cereal with one hand i cant write anything longer because i dont like moving through the whole keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> 10 char just because im holding my cereal with one hand i cant write anything longer because i dont like moving through the whole keyboard

Click to collapse



=.=

How does that even work?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =.=
> 
> How does that even work?

Click to collapse



the same way as this


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got back from seeing Transformers.  Have you guys seen it yet??


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Just got back from seeing Transformers.  Have you guys seen it yet??

Click to collapse



nope 
i dont like movies a lot
anyway, was it good?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> i dont like movies a lot
> anyway, was it good?

Click to collapse



soooo much action and special effects.  I liked it though.


----------



## Sensenmann69 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it's good.


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> *This is private mafia thread.
> 
> Trespassers will be shot, specially if they're n00bs!*

Click to collapse



/me loads gun.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Gooood morning everyone!
> 
> Well, you can't expect anything else from Michael Bay!!!

Click to collapse



HAh you are right about that.  I like explosions and action though


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)

Morning. *yaaaawn*


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

morning.  Hows it hangin?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)

Meh. I'm alright. You?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

It's okay now.  I  have to leave for work in an hour though


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)

Stfu. You have no idea how bad I want a job. Any job. :<


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh I'm not complaining that I have to work.  It's just this weekend sucks for cutting meat lol. sooooo busy


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh I'm not complaining that I have to work.  It's just this weekend sucks for cutting meat lol. sooooo busy

Click to collapse



Right, fourth. HAVE FUN


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

So three of my knuckles on my right hand are broken yet I can still swype this. -.-

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So three of my knuckles on my right hand are broken yet I can still swype this. -.-
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



You broke your phone and your hand??? Wow, your having good luck

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You broke your phone and your hand??? Wow, your having good luck
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I blame my girlfriend for the knuckles. And I know I am....

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I blame my girlfriend for the knuckles. And I know I am....
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



I thought your gf was in Florida?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2011)

Where is your leader, you 'nana followers?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I thought your gf was in Florida?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



She is. She was over some guys house alone yesterday and I flipped out.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Where is your leader, you 'nana followers?

Click to collapse



He probably be sleeping

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She is. She was over some guys house alone yesterday and I flipped out.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



If she was alone then what's the big deal? Ahh, I kid, that sucks. Did you punch a wall?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If she was alone then what's the big deal? Ahh, I kid, that sucks. Did you punch a wall?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



A couple doors, a freezer at work, a refrigerator, my truck, my garage door. I have anger problems? 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> A couple doors, a freezer at work, a refrigerator, my truck, my garage door. I have anger problems?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Nope, perfectly normal 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, perfectly normal
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Bad that I left dents in a freezer 3/4ths of an inch thick?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bad that I left dents in a freezer 3/4ths of an inch thick?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Umm, considering it's a work freezer, yeah

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, considering it's a work freezer, yeah
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I think that's what cracked my ring finger knuckle

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He probably be sleeping
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao! Yes, I just woke up. It's 3:02 pm here haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> A couple doors, a freezer at work, a refrigerator, my truck, my garage door. I have anger problems?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



You may, but whatever, it's a good reason to be angry at her.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You may, but whatever, it's a good reason to be angry at her.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Can you tell her that! Please!

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can you tell her that! Please!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



If she was my girlfriend I'd say some other not nice things.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If she was my girlfriend I'd say some other not nice things.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Dude, I lost it last night. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dude, I lost it last night.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Well, calm yourself my child 

There's nothing good coming out of being upset. Until she returns that is.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

oh man, I just woke up, guess what time is it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh man, I just woke up, guess what time is it

Click to collapse



Midnight?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh man, I just woke up, guess what time is it

Click to collapse



Pretty late I have to assume? Hi Husam 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Midnight?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Pretty late I have to assume? Hi Husam
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yup 22:40 now 

hi guys


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)

All because your girlfriend was there alone doesn't mean anything happened. You have zero right to be angry, let alone accuse her of anything. For all you know she was hanging out with a friend.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup 22:40 now
> 
> hi guys

Click to collapse



Holy crap! I don't even sleep that late...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)

er, last post @Walt.

TWITCH, WASSUP MAH BROSKIE


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> er, last post @Walt.
> 
> TWITCH, WASSUP MAH BROSKIE

Click to collapse



Hey obs, whats up?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> er, last post @Walt.
> 
> TWITCH, WASSUP MAH BROSKIE

Click to collapse



Not much, I'm just waking up, watching looney toons haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah I can't stop watching 24! It's like a good novel, but takes a lot longer to finish!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that show suck


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 2, 2011)

None of you are gonna understand the comedy in that image, though...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> None of you are gonna understand the comedy in that image, though...

Click to collapse



i guess you're right xD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @hus maybe but when you start watching it you can't stop!!

Click to collapse



I prefer comedy shows 

btw: this page is the best thing that ever happened to facebook
Trolling


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 2, 2011)

Guys, everyone download the nyan cat live wallpaper!!! It's awesome!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I prefer comedy shows
> 
> btw: this page is the best thing that ever happened to facebook
> Trolling

Click to collapse



I have to like that! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have to like that!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



hi dave


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

Guys we got people spamming maxey's website.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys we got people spamming maxey's website.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I know, I banned one once


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know, I banned one once

Click to collapse



I've just been deleting threads, I'll ban them once they do it again. But it's irritating. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I've just been deleting threads, I'll ban them once they do it again. But it's irritating.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



psst, being an admin has a delete all posts button, so just inform me next time, and ill do the job for you


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> psst, being an admin has a delete all posts button, so just inform me next time, and ill do the job for you

Click to collapse



OR you could make me an admin because you know I won't abuse that power.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> OR you could make me an admin because you know I won't abuse that power.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I haven't been on Maxey's site in, awhile. I'm not an admin anyway but, I will still report people....
Also... Hi. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haven't been on Maxey's site in, awhile. I'm not an admin anyway but, I will still report people....
> Also... Hi.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Hi Babydoll  Enjoying your Sensation? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never been on his site XD

@BD 'Sup beautiful.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Babydoll  Enjoying your Sensation?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, Wow, T-Mobile really knows how to crap up a phone... Also, I found out that T-Mo stripped a bunch of stuff out... however, that wifi calling is sick As long as I have my wifi on...everything (sms,mms,calls)gets routed over da wife-eyes


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I've never been on his site XD
> 
> @BD 'Sup beautiful.

Click to collapse



Hi obs...................


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, Wow, T-Mobile really knows how to crap up a phone... Also, I found out that T-Mo stripped a bunch of stuff out... however, that wifi calling is sick As long as I have my wifi on...everything (sms,mms,calls)gets routed over da wife-eyes

Click to collapse



But it's still a sexy phone, correct? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But it's still a sexy phone, correct?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Very sexy.... I can wait to root and gut it.........Then it's SUPER Sexy FAST phone time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(by gut I mean Custom ROM if that wasn't obvious)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very sexy.... I can wait to root and gut it.........Then it's SUPER Sexy FAST phone time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(by gut I mean Custom ROM if that wasn't obvious)

Click to collapse



I hope to get myself a new phone soon after I start up college. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I hope to get myself a new phone soon after I start up college.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah, that would be awesome. BTW, I haven;t forgotten about you, I just can't talk to Sparky yet....He's in introspective freak out mode still........
I wasn't even planning on getting a new phone either...It just sort of dropped in my lap. That's the second time that's happened in a couple of months time..


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, that would be awesome. BTW, I haven;t forgotten about you, I just can't talk to Sparky yet....He's in introspective freak out mode still........
> I wasn't even planning on getting a new phone either...It just sort of dropped in my lap. That's the second time that's happened in a couple of months time..

Click to collapse



I wish I had the innate ability to spawn phones like that.... 

Thank you for letting me know what's going on  Why is Sparky in freak out mode? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

What up people's???

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wish I had the innate ability to spawn phones like that....
> 
> Thank you for letting me know what's going on  Why is Sparky in freak out mode?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Granted, but all the phones you spawn are prehistoric 

I wish all threads unite

Hi DD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Granted, but all the phones you spawn are prehistoric
> 
> I wish all threads unite
> 
> Hi DD

Click to collapse



Granted, but you now have rectal cancer, it's deadly too.

Hi DD 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wish I had the innate ability to spawn phones like that....
> 
> Thank you for letting me know what's going on  Why is Sparky in freak out mode?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Well, his brother is in a coma and he may very well die. Also, the bullsh17 at his job is just a never ending string of well.....bullsh17
Edit:late breaking addendum...Hi dd


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey twitch, hus, babydoll. It was kinda hot today, not to bad tho... but its suposed to get worse


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey twitch, hus, babydoll. It was kinda hot today, not to bad tho... but its suposed to get worse

Click to collapse



It's hot here too...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

only 29C here, not too hot, it sometimes reach 40


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

Alright. I'm back from work guys. And the reason I suspect shizz is because she 1 has a history with this guy, and 2 has a history of being not so truthful with me.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

On a side note.
View attachment 644144

My niece adaline
View attachment 644145

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> On a side note.
> View attachment 644144
> 
> My niece adaline
> ...

Click to collapse



lol and congrats


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol and congrats

Click to collapse



She's now one of like 10 or something that call me uncle..... And like my user account?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> On a side note.
> View attachment 644144
> 
> My niece adaline
> ...

Click to collapse



Your niece is beautiful. Congrats..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She's now one of like 10 or something that call me uncle..... And like my user account?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



yeah, the lol was for the user and the congrats was for the niece


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your niece is beautiful. Congrats..

Click to collapse



Thanks bd

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol nice.  

Guys, I'm not racist I just want your opinion, do I have a right to be offended about this?: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxbIoXZ2rl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

I mean I think it would be wrong for any one race to have a specific dating website for their individual race, it just seems ignorant or kind of insensitive to other people. I'm kind of ranting but I just want to know if it's wrong that my blood boils when I see this commercial. If it is wrong, why? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol nice.
> 
> Guys, I'm not racist I just want your opinion, do I have a right to be offended about this?:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha there's also one for farmers and christians.  I feel that if white people made one they'd be called racists though.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol nice.
> 
> Guys, I'm not racist I just want your opinion, do I have a right to be offended about this?:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've seen those commercials for that site. I don't like it either. It's as if it's ok to discriminate only if you are a certain race. I personally DON'T think it's EVER OK TO DISCRIMINATE OR SEGREGATE BASED ON RACE, RELIGION, SOCIAL STATUS/CLASS (MONEY) OR ANY OTHER REASON. (sorry for so many all caps, that stuff bothers me cuz I grew up with it and I HATED it.) I base my judgement of people on stuff that matters like ARE YOU A GOOD PERSON... and that's it. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha there's also one for farmers and christians.  I feel that if white people made one they'd be called racists though.

Click to collapse



That's how I feel about it as well. But yeah, I completely agree with you guys. I don't it's right that someone could start a relationship solely on race, it just seems ignorant, or racist.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

One of us should sign up!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

can someone confirm if the quick reply button working 

btw: cya later guys


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can someone confirm if the quick reply button working
> 
> btw: cya later guys

Click to collapse



mine does teh workeez


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> mine does teh workeez

Click to collapse



Answers my question Watt?  

By the way, how goes? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Answers my question Watt?
> 
> By the way, how goes?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What? Im too tired....

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Night Husam, I mean morning, I mean, I don't care anymore....I'm going to sleep haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Night Husam, I mean morning, I mean, I don't care anymore....I'm going to sleep haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol, sweet dreams


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 3, 2011)

'morning.. nerds  jk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'morning.. nerds  jk

Click to collapse



'Afternoon Derp JK


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 3, 2011)

XD How are you?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD How are you?

Click to collapse



The usual, troll people on FB, then get troll'd by a prof at school 

u?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 3, 2011)

XD lol, good thanks


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

Trololololol








Xda's #2 troll

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 3, 2011)

I JUST WOKE UP. Wassup.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

chillin chillin


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello guys !!

I'm on the beach  
What did I miss?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to be on the beach...lucky


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

What's new? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's new?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



of recent origin, production, purchase, etc.; having but lately come or been brought into being


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> of recent origin, production, purchase, etc.; having but lately come or been brought into being

Click to collapse



Laughing so hard.

@BD Um. I woke up.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

Funny one..... So damn funny Rinzo... :/
@Obs.... I went to bed at 5am and had to get up at 10am    

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

hello again
@babydoll Americans -->


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello again
> @babydoll Americans -->

Click to collapse



You are bad. Very very bad. 
I see an imminent brick attack in your future.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are bad. Very very bad.
> I see an imminent brick attack in your future.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



well i wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the fat majority of american people


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well i wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the fat majority of american people

Click to collapse



Have you personally been to America Husam? No? Then don't say things like that. Broad statements about places you haven't been to? I thought you were more intelligent than that. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have you personally been to America Husam? No? Then don't say things like that. Broad statements about places you haven't been to? I thought you were more intelligent than that.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



well, I have been told that by many americans!, plus do you even know what are we talking about?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well, I have been told that by many americans!, plus do you even know what are we talking about?

Click to collapse



But a lot of people in this thread are American, are they not? Are we fat? No. I'm sorry if I seemed rude, I'm just in a real foul mood. Also, you shouldn't believe what everyone tells you.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But a lot of people in this thread are American, are they not? Are we fat? No. I'm sorry if I seemed rude, I'm just in a real foul mood. Also, you shouldn't believe what everyone tells you.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



congrats, you're one of the minority 

anyway, forget it

whats up?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats, you're one of the minority
> 
> anyway, forget it
> 
> whats up?

Click to collapse



I'm just in a ****ty mood, it's a combination of heat, boredom, and anger. 

I'm going to have to go to my college program next Wednesday  I'm not going to be on as much either.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> But a lot of people in this thread are American, are they not? Are we fat? No. I'm sorry if I seemed rude, I'm just in a real foul mood. Also, you shouldn't believe what everyone tells you.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



... Well, I'm fat.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm just in a ****ty mood, it's a combination of heat, boredom, and anger.
> 
> I'm going to have to go to my college program next Wednesday  I'm not going to be on as much either.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



IT'S SO DAMN HOT. Bleh. Stupid weather.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> IT'S SO DAMN HOT. Bleh. Stupid weather.

Click to collapse



How much you weigh Chao? Yeah, you'll learn quickly that Buffalo weather sucks! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How much you weigh Chao? Yeah, you'll learn quickly that Buffalo weather sucks!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm in Pittsburgh ATM. Still hot.

Also, I'm ~220 lbs. and 6'3". But I have a generous gut.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm just in a ****ty mood, it's a combination of heat, boredom, and anger.
> 
> I'm going to have to go to my college program next Wednesday  I'm not going to be on as much either.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



that sounds bad, good luck with that

Edit: Hi obs


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm in Pittsburgh ATM. Still hot.
> 
> Also, I'm ~220 lbs. and 6'3". But I have a generous gut.

Click to collapse



You're tall as hell, friggen giant.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that sounds bad, good luck with that
> 
> Edit: Hi obs

Click to collapse



Eh, it's just a lot of math classes and ****. 

This is my schedule:







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Eh, it's just a lot of math classes and ****.
> 
> This is my schedule:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here's something to make you feel better
http://tinyurl.com/6hhav6q


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here's something to make you feel better
> http://tinyurl.com/6hhav6q

Click to collapse



That didn't make me feel better 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That didn't make me feel better
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Im 5'7 120

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That didn't make me feel better
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i don't know,
maybe mtm will, try pming him


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i don't know,
> maybe mtm will, try pming him

Click to collapse



I'm 150lbs now  I'm fat. 

Anyways, nah, this wallpaper made me happy:






Isn't it awesome? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm 150lbs now  I'm fat.
> 
> Anyways, nah, this wallpaper made me happy:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#twitchlikesshrooms?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats, you're one of the minority
> 
> anyway, forget it
> 
> whats up?

Click to collapse



Be nice. Every one is entitled to a bad mood... Which by the way I'm in, since, Sparky had kidney (I'm assuming) pains at work.... Can you imagine I'm sitting home playing, around on G + and using my Sensation and Alex (his boss) calls me and says "talk to your damn husband he collapsed in my lot and won't, let me call an ambulance or goto the hospital if money is an issue I told him my insurance, will cover it....." Well suffice it to say Sparky is a stubborn [email protected]#k and won't go.... I'm about to lose my mind and....
 Husam.... Don't be posting crappy crap on FB. I'll "brick" you on your head... 
WTF?!?! 


 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Be nice. Every one is entitled to a bad mood... Which by the way I'm in, since, Sparky had kidney (I'm assuming) pains at work.... Can you imagine I'm sitting home playing, around on G + and using my Sensation and Alex (his boss) calls me and says "talk to your damn husband he collapsed in my lot and won't, let me call an ambulance or goto the hospital if money is an issue I told him my insurance, will cover it....." Well suffice it to say Sparky is a stubborn [email protected]#k and won't go.... I'm about to lose my mind and....
> Husam.... Don't be posting crappy crap on FB. I'll "brick" you on your head...
> WTF?!?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, it was only a joke, i didn't know it would hurt that much.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Be nice. Every one is entitled to a bad mood... Which by the way I'm in, since, Sparky had kidney (I'm assuming) pains at work.... Can you imagine I'm sitting home playing, around on G + and using my Sensation and Alex (his boss) calls me and says "talk to your damn husband he collapsed in my lot and won't, let me call an ambulance or goto the hospital if money is an issue I told him my insurance, will cover it....." Well suffice it to say Sparky is a stubborn [email protected]#k and won't go.... I'm about to lose my mind and....
> Husam.... Don't be posting crappy crap on FB. I'll "brick" you on your head...
> WTF?!?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds exactly like sparkster bd...... stubborn

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Sparky, does he drink often? It could be the same problem my Step Dad had. But either way he should get that checked out ASAP, Kidney pains are very serious and should never be taken lightly. Hopefully nothing is wrong.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sorry to hear about Sparky, does he drink often? It could be the same problem my Step Dad had. But either way he should get that checked out ASAP, Kidney pains are very serious and should never be taken lightly. Hopefully nothing is wrong.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



He, has had kidney problems since he was like, 19.... He even had a stent in for awhile. He drinks about three times, a week... Not really excessive in my book.... But of course I would prefer he didn't drink at all or like I do... (I drink like once every six months.... MAYBE)
However, hes over twenty one and entitled to do, what he wants... I'm just waiting for Alex or Gary (another guy who has pretty much the same position as Sparky) to call me.... Ack!
@Husam... Just realize that as funny as you were trying to be (I know it wasn't malicious, I know you would never intentionally mean that) it wasn't..... Funny.
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He, has had kidney problems since he was like, 19.... He even had a stent in for awhile. He drinks about three times, a week... Not really excessive in my book.... But of course I would prefer he didn't drink at all or like I do... (I drink like once every six months.... MAYBE)
> However, hes over twenty one and entitled to do, what he wants... I'm just waiting for Alex or Gary (another guy who has pretty much the same position as Sparky) to call me.... Ack!
> @Husam... Just realize that as funny as you were trying to be (I know it wasn't malicious, I know you would never intentionally mean that) it wasn't..... Funny.
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



ok, post deleted 
I hope sparky's ok 

and happy independence day 
(it's 4th of july here )


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Heeyy everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, post deleted
> I hope sparky's ok
> 
> and happy independence day
> (it's 4th of july here )

Click to collapse



It's the third here.... Happy day before independence day and happy fourth of july since every country has a fourth of july but only the US celebrates their INDEPENDENCE  on that day....
C wut I did there^
As soon as I. know what's going on I will update you guys if you want... Hes not answering his phone it's prolly in his truck... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

Sparky claims hes ok. (I just talked to him) He's gonna, call me when he gets to Alex's office....
Now that I know He's okay  
I found this last night..., what do you think
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190548084098&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=95608107404
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky claims hes ok. (I just talked to him) He's gonna, call me when he gets to Alex's office....
> Now that I know He's okay
> I found this last night..., what do you think
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190548084098&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=95608107404
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Well the price is right and I hope Sparky is OK. Considering he has had problems for a while, he probably knows his body, and when he is fine and when he isn't right?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool case 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well the price is right and I hope Sparky is OK. Considering he has had problems for a while, he probably knows his body, and when he is fine and when he isn't right?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No. He's a stubborn f#@k who would keep working until He drops. That's why I'm bothered  when he does this..... Why you no goto doctor Sparky? Why???
Hi BTW
Thanks for everybody' s opinion. 
(on, the case)
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2011)

babydoll25 said:


> no. He's a stubborn f#@k who would keep working until he drops. That's why i'm bothered  when he does this..... Why you no goto doctor sparky? Why???
> Hi btw
> thanks for everybody' s opinion.
> (on, the case)
> sent from my ns (no it's not sns or gns)

Click to collapse



View attachment 644908

10 char


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. He's a stubborn f#@k who would keep working until He drops. That's why I'm bothered  when he does this..... Why you no goto doctor Sparky? Why???
> Hi BTW
> Thanks for everybody' s opinion.
> (on, the case)
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Tell him no sex till he goes to the doctor hehe. But seriously, your right, collapsing at work should be a big signal to look after yourself 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2011)

View attachment 644947
Who likes? 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 644947
> Who likes?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



I likes, you're rocking my current background and theme. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I likes, you're rocking my current background and theme.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm looking for something different. I mix it up from the usual gingerbread

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 4, 2011)

HEY TWITCH.

I'm going to Duff's, you jelly?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 4, 2011)

God, the waitresses at Duff's are HOT, man. HOT.


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> God, the waitresses at Duff's are HOT, man. HOT.

Click to collapse



Wow.... Lol


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> Wow.... Lol

Click to collapse



Excuuuuuuse me, princess. >.>


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Excuuuuuuse me, princess. >.>

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


>

Click to collapse



New member?

Btw, weekend's over. Laundry, getting my @$$ out of bed, prayers, Church, etc.

Monday mode on. 

Survive the week: Challenge Accepted. 
Beat the Monday Blues: FVCK YEAH!


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> New member?

Click to collapse



Sure, I wanna be the mafia princess


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> Sure, I wanna be the mafia princess

Click to collapse



I open teh vote to all members: Should we have a motha-fvkin princess of the mafia? 

My vote is undecided. While we need moar girls, I'm not sure what she has to offer to our group.

Although... the pic of her backyard in the random pic thread caught me off-guard and I snorted.


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I open teh vote to all members: Should we have a motha-fvkin princess of the mafia?
> 
> My vote is undecided. While we need moar girls, I'm not sure what she has to offer to our group.
> 
> Although... the pic of her backyard in the random pic thread caught me off-guard and I snorted.

Click to collapse



Hmmm.... is that a compliment?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 4, 2011)

heeyy mafiosos, i am feeling rather, umm, drunk and hey new girl, whats your story? what device you running?


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> heeyy mafiosos, i am feeling rather, umm, drunk and hey new girl, whats your story? what device you running?

Click to collapse



Hmm, well.... It all started when our (former porn) star, BonBon, woke up in a magical cornfield. It was the third time it had happened. Feeling exceedingly concerned, BonBon backhanded a gerbil, thinking it would make her feel better (but as usual, it did not). A few unfulfilled decades later, she realized that her beloved Chanel Purse was missing!  Immediately she called her so-called friend, Cannon. BonBon had known Cannon for (plus or minus) 2,000 years, the majority of which were curious ones.  Cannon was unique. He was outgoing though sometimes a little... dimwitted. BonBon called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.

   Cannon picked up to a very sad BonBon. Cannon calmly assured her that most 3-legged wallabies sigh before mating, yet Indonesian devil cats usually charismatically grimace *after* mating. He had no idea what that meant; he was only concerned with distracting BonBon.  Why was Cannon trying to distract BonBon?  Because he had snuck out from BonBon's with the Chanel Purse only eight days prior.  It was a saucy little Chanel Purse... how could he resist?

   It didn't take long before BonBon got back to the subject at hand: her Chanel Purse. Cannon shuddered. Relunctantly, Cannon invited her over, assuring her they'd find the Chanel Purse. BonBon grabbed her refrigerator and disembarked immediately. After hanging up the phone, Cannon realized that he was in trouble. He had to find a place to hide the Chanel Purse and he had to do it aptly. He figured that if BonBon took the deliciously practical 4-door, he had take at least eleven minutes before BonBon would get there.  But if she took the Audi?  Then Cannon would be excessively screwed.

   Before he could come up with any reasonable ideas, Cannon was interrupted by five funny-smelling Llamas that were lured by his Chanel Purse. Cannon yawned; 'Not again', he thought. Feeling concerned, he recklessly reached for his potato and aggressively stroked every last one of them. Apparently this was an adequate deterrent--the discouraged critters began to scurry back toward the bush, squealing with discontent. He exhaled with relief.  That's when he heard the Audi rolling up.  It was BonBon.


I got's me an Atrix.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> Hmm, well.... It all started when our (former porn) star, BonBon, woke up in a magical cornfield. It was the third time it had happened. Feeling exceedingly concerned, BonBon backhanded a gerbil, thinking it would make her feel better (but as usual, it did not). A few unfulfilled decades later, she realized that her beloved Chanel Purse was missing!  Immediately she called her so-called friend, Cannon. BonBon had known Cannon for (plus or minus) 2,000 years, the majority of which were curious ones.  Cannon was unique. He was outgoing though sometimes a little... dimwitted. BonBon called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.
> 
> Cannon picked up to a very sad BonBon. Cannon calmly assured her that most 3-legged wallabies sigh before mating, yet Indonesian devil cats usually charismatically grimace *after* mating. He had no idea what that meant; he was only concerned with distracting BonBon.  Why was Cannon trying to distract BonBon?  Because he had snuck out from BonBon's with the Chanel Purse only eight days prior.  It was a saucy little Chanel Purse... how could he resist?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMFG, you have my vote to get in the mafia for sure!. Twas a amazing story, but i am still concerned, the story didnt have a conclusion. Did bonbon get his purse back?


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> OMFG, you have my vote to get in the mafia for sure!. Twas a amazing story, but i am still concerned, the story didnt have a conclusion. Did bonbon get his purse back?

Click to collapse



Actually I don't know. She went back into the "business" and I never heard from her again. But my guess, is that she moved onto something newer. Her's looked like this:






She was blind in one and smelled like a bag of cheese (in case you were wondering).


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

Alright, two for yes, and we'll wait for Twitch's go ahead and Hus to update the OP. Welcome to le Mafia.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> Actually I don't know. She went back into the "business" and I never heard from her again. But my guess, is that she moved onto something newer. Her's looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your picture didnt work
Edit: it is working now...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2011)

View attachment 645037

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 645037
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Watt, Y U Stole that from me? 

Good morning guys 
off to school, hopefully i wont get troll'd by that a$$hole today


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 645037
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Who did what this time?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Who did what this time?

Click to collapse



Goodmorning sak 

idk, not me, i was asleep


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Goodmorning sak
> 
> idk, not me, i was asleep

Click to collapse



Well...

Anyway, we've got a new member (the Princess), unless you object


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well...
> 
> Anyway, we've got a new member (the Princess), unless you object

Click to collapse



that noob girl?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that noob girl?

Click to collapse



Yeah. See her post on the Channel bag. Randomness at it's best.

@ twitch: Hey


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. See her post on the Channel bag. Randomness at it's best.
> 
> @ twitch: Hey

Click to collapse



It's Chanel, thank you... haha

What's going on? Something about a fashion purse? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

This link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15327378&postcount=12223

I'd think that it's quite...


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> This link:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15327378&postcount=12223
> 
> I'd think that it's quite...

Click to collapse



All I got to say is....wtf? XD haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> All I got to say is....wtf? XD haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I kept reading to find out what happened in the end, then she got an Atrix. I was like... wha-?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... I kept reading to find out what happened in the end, then she got an Atrix. I was like... wha-?

Click to collapse



That's a wtf moment.  Wow, that's so strange.  So what's up with her? Haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't wanna know... One of the few times I've been mindfvcked to the point that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't wanna know... One of the few times I've been mindfvcked to the point that ignorance is bliss.

Click to collapse



back, google chrome java script is messed up, no quick reply, I only see one page of google images...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back, google chrome java script is messed up, no quick reply, I only see one page of google images...

Click to collapse



Forced to use Firefox on my work PC. I got tired of pushing my fvcked up IT to fix up my new ones. Asshats.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Forced to use Firefox on my work PC. I got tired of pushing my fvcked up IT to fix up my new ones. Asshats.

Click to collapse



you sound really in a bad mood today, are you?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 644947
> Who likes?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



@watt I like I like I like (also I stole your Sparkster y u no poster   )
Sparky came home and told me some crap about indigestion.... What a damn liar!! He may have a date with my brick soon...... 
 BTW: HI @everybody
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> @watt I like I like I like (also I stole your Sparkster y u no poster   )
> Sparky came home and told me some crap about indigestion.... What a damn liar!! He may have a date with my brick soon......
> BTW: HI @everybody
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Hi bd.  I made it just for you! And i had a dream someone stole my truck 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 4, 2011)

BD! U haz Sensation? 
P.S. Hi everyone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> BD! U haz Sensation?
> P.S. Hi everyone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Hi person


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

helloz 

whats up


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> helloz
> 
> whats up

Click to collapse



Hi 

Nothing much, just waiting to become a princess


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> Hi
> 
> Nothing much, just waiting to become a princess

Click to collapse



lol, just throw that logo in your sig and you'll be in no time


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, just throw that logo in your sig and you'll be in no time

Click to collapse



Let me edit it


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> Let me edit it

Click to collapse



ok, do whatever you want, as long as you have that logo in there


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

There we go


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, I'm pissed. Yay.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, I'm pissed. Yay.

Click to collapse



Why is that? Hey everyone 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why is that? Hey everyone
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I have about $610 spent on Steam games. And my brother always wants the PC. So I hardly get to PC game. Despite spending hundreds of fvcking dollars on PC games that I want to play.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> There we go

Click to collapse



lol, nice 
added to the first page 

@obs, hi, relax 

@twitch, hey


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I have about $610 spent on Steam games. And my brother always wants the PC. So I hardly get to PC game. Despite spending hundreds of fvcking dollars on PC games that I want to play.

Click to collapse



You should get your own PC with the amount of money you've put into games instead and actually play those games. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, nice
> added to the first page
> 
> @obs, hi, relax
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, this was done without my consent....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You should get your own PC with the amount of money you've put into games instead and actually play those games.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hey buddy, your Buffalo economy is in the center of a sh!thole and I can't get a job.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey, this was done without my consent....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I didn't know that


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I didn't know that

Click to collapse



Yeah son! 

@Chao, then how the duck did you get those games?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah son!
> 
> @Chao, then how the duck did you get those games?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm not your son, son


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah son!
> 
> @Chao, then how the duck did you get those games?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Birthday/Christmas/Easter/etc. over two or three years


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Birthday/Christmas/Easter/etc. over two or three years

Click to collapse



Start saving up again. 

@Husam, yeah son Devan knows 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi bd.  I made it just for you! And i had a dream someone stole my truck
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Well, I figured with the inclusion of "Sparkster" it was. I owe you a proper thank you. So thank you and I'll hit the thanks button next time I'm on mai pc (later today)
Don't you hate it when you have a dream and you wake up and you almost swear the dream was real.... Especially something like your truck being stolen. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2011)

Also hi. Sparky may be getting beating with bricks, pots, pans and anything else I can lift and throw at his head if he doesn't stop acting like an a$$wipe

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I figured with the inclusion of "Sparkster" it was. I owe you a proper thank you. So thank you and I'll hit the thanks button next time I'm on mai pc (later today)
> Don't you hate it when you have a dream and you wake up and you almost swear the dream was real.... Especially something like your truck being stolen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I know how it feels 
I once dreamed about my phone being smashed and woke up and was like, oh man, what im gonna do now, where would i get the money to buy a new one 

anyway hoy


----------



## RinZo (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeeerhaw

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

Heyy, anyone online?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2011)

What can I do for you mate?  Feel forever alone?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What can I do for you mate?  Feel forever alone?

Click to collapse



Might make me happy.  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Might make me happy.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Cough cough , what is going on here? ?? 


Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Cough cough , what is going on here? ??
> 
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



The best spam partay ever. 

@Hus: yeah, this is a bad week for me. But I'm determined to stay positive regardless of the challenges!


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The best spam partay ever.
> 
> @Hus: yeah, this is a bad week for me. But I'm determined to stay positive regardless of the challenges!

Click to collapse



Awww, why such a bad week?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

morning guys 

@sakai, can't deal with the change? (being single)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

Shaniqua Evens said:


> Awww, why such a bad week?

Click to collapse



Work related. But the sky turned brighter somehow. I guess prayer does work.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning all.  Anyone seen davidrocks? 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope. He owes you money?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 5, 2011)

...On the bus.... Heading to the beach....  
Hey guys whats up?
Any news? Does anyone want something from a Greek island?I'm on Syros now...


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ...On the bus.... Heading to the beach....
> Hey guys whats up?
> Any news? Does anyone want something from a Greek island?I'm on Syros now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, bring me a nuke war head, I want to blow microsoft and google to pieces


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ...On the bus.... Heading to the beach....
> Hey guys whats up?
> Any news? Does anyone want something from a Greek island?I'm on Syros now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snap some pics of some Greek goddesses on the beach for us 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

Sparky's brother died at 4:28am this morning.....  Sparky has officially lost it, and I'm getting a migraine the size of (insert name of several large countries here)..... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky's brother died at 4:28am this morning.....  Sparky has officially lost it, and I'm getting a migraine the size of (insert name of several large countries here).....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





rest in peace sparkys brother


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky's brother died at 4:28am this morning.....  Sparky has officially lost it, and I'm getting a migraine the size of (insert name of several large countries here).....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> rest in peace sparkys brother

Click to collapse



Thanks, Husam, Shaniqua (I'm sorry if I misspelled your name, I'm on the, mobile app and I can't multi-quote)
 So, now Sandy  (Sparky's sister),and I are coordinating the funeral arrangements.... This sucks. I wasn't as close to Jon as I am Jeff, Jimmy (more brothers) and Sandy, but still, I'm just in shock kinda... still. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky's brother died at 4:28am this morning.....  Sparky has officially lost it, and I'm getting a migraine the size of (insert name of several large countries here).....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry to hear that I will pray for you to whatever gods might listen, you will need strength and understanding

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that I will pray for you to whatever gods might listen, you will need strength and understanding
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Thank you. 
@everybody your prayers and sentiments and kind words are greatly appreciated. Thank you all.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky's brother died at 4:28am this morning.....  Sparky has officially lost it, and I'm getting a migraine the size of (insert name of several large countries here).....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



       

Really sorry for your loss, babydoll  
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Really sorry for your loss, babydoll
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Thanks. Would you believe Sparky STILL WENT TO WORK! WTF???  I mean, I guess there is not much He can do right now...., but  idk maybe it's better...   


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. He owes you money?

Click to collapse



Arond 10,000 buks lols

He is off until thursday ~~

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. Would you believe Sparky STILL WENT TO WORK! WTF???  I mean, I guess there is not much He can do right now...., but  idk maybe it's better...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sorry for your lost , may god mercy upon him 

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Sorry for your lost , may god mercy upon him
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 5, 2011)

R.I.P

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm  sorry if I ruined everyone's day. I just thought you guys would want, to know. I'm sorry. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

My condolences with babydoll and her family 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss BD.  I can't imagine losing a sibling.  I wish you guys my best.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Watt and RinZo

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

@BD


10char


m1l4droid said:


> Tell bd my condolences. She can't see my posts.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell bd my condolences. She can't see my posts.

Click to collapse



@Milad
I can see your posts and have been able to  for awhile. I took you off of ignore awhile ago. I apologize for doing that, bad day I guess. Thank you for your condolences.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

Also even though I feel sad today I'm trying to be a little more cheerful... Bring sad is making my headache worse and Sparky keeps texting, me telling me to stop  being, sad that it's making it worse for him.... Anyone have pikturs? we need sum pikturs....
Here is  one of my caseydog.....
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

A picture of Adriana from Fourth of July, we had swizzle stick mustaches: 






 

My condolences Babydoll. I'm sorry.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> A picture of Adriana from Fourth of July, we had swizzle stick mustaches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Twitch. I'm still trying to figure out how to do what we talked about by July 7th but I don't think I can do it by then.... I'm gonna have to kick in money for Jon' s arrangements as he was only working part time....  However,If I can manage it I will.
I really like that picture. Sparky and I sat out on our deck ril like 1 am last night watching the fireworks (and I had my first beer since New Years  ) Since I'm at the top of the palisades cliff we got to watch fireworks from BOTH NYC AND the meadowlands.... 
Then Sparky turns his phone on this morning..... 
At least Sparky seems calmer and even cracked a few jokes... 
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

View attachment 646249
My bike got horney

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2011)

Errr...pics....let's see 
This one should do...I hope.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

m_t_m said:


> errr...pics....let's see
> This one should do...i hope.
> 
> Sent from my sch-i510 using xda premium app

Click to collapse



hahahahaha what theee eff


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks Twitch. I'm still trying to figure out how to do what we talked about by July 7th but I don't think I can do it by then.... I'm gonna have to kick in money for Jon' s arrangements as he was only working part time....  However,If I can manage it I will.
> I really like that picture. Sparky and I sat out on our deck ril like 1 am last night watching the fireworks (and I had my first beer since New Years  ) Since I'm at the top of the palisades cliff we got to watch fireworks from BOTH NYC AND the meadowlands....
> Then Sparky turns his phone on this morning.....
> At least Sparky seems calmer and even cracked a few jokes...
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it, it's not something I want to burden you with. I'm glad you enjoyed your 4th.  We actually set up our own fireworks and set them off, it was cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And we saw those awesome lanterns that float in the sky, I'm not sure, are they Chinese or Japanese? 






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> hahahahaha what theee eff

Click to collapse



That's driving in Mexico for you haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Errr...pics....let's see
> This one should do...I hope.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



  (I'm stealing that and emailing Sparky (gotta love auto correct that changed Sparky to Dorky....  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 646249
> My bike got horney
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



   

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Mines the top one 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (I'm stealing that and emailing Sparky (gotta love auto correct that changed Sparky to Dorky....  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Glad you guys liked it....
@nana....last time I drive to Tijuana


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mines the top one
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Of course it is.   Wouldn't have thought otherwise.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

hello back anyone who's left here


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello back anyone who's left here

Click to collapse



me. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello BD,Watt and Husam!

Have a good 4th of July weekend??


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD,Watt and Husam!
> 
> Have a good 4th of July weekend??

Click to collapse



No. Well, the weekend was okay. 
waking up this morning was....not.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Well, the weekend was okay.
> waking up this morning was....not.
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Agree with u on that, i did not want to come to work today..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Agree with u on that, i did not want to come to work today..

Click to collapse



For  me it was cuz as soon as Sparky turned his phone on, we found out his brother, Jon died this morning at 4:28 am

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Well, the weekend was okay.
> waking up this morning was....not.
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



tbh, this day really sucks to me too, worst day in a year


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tbh, this day really sucks to me too, worst day in a year

Click to collapse



Are, you okay, Husam? Anything I can do to help?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> For  me it was cuz as soon as Sparky turned his phone on, we found out his brother, Jon died this morning at 4:28 am
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Im sorry to hear that


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im sorry to hear that

Click to collapse



thanks. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tbh, this day really sucks to me too, worst day in a year

Click to collapse



What's wrong hus

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are, you okay, Husam? Anything I can do to help?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



yeah im ok

yes, kill the new microsoft ceo because microsoft now sucks more than ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah im ok
> 
> yes, kill the new microsoft ceo because microsoft now sucks more than ever

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll get the brick and an AR-15 and, brb.... 
(edit: stupid keyboard...should be an AR-15^)
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why it sucks? I like Steve Ballmer. He's better than Steve (blow) Jobs anyway!
> 
> Hi @ David!

Click to collapse



idk, i wish we could return to using windows me, man i miss those days where windows was something real and fast, and blue screens were worth seeing (not that i have ones )


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean those days that Windows looked like ****? No thank you!! =)
> P.S. Windows 7 is fast.
> P.P.S. No one is holding you from installing ancient Windows ME on your PC. And hey, it'll just be like you phone, ancient!
> 
> I like to add something here, Windows Vista sucked monkey balls. It ****ed me PC. But with W7, Microsoft is back.

Click to collapse



lol, you just made my day xD
w7 is fast until for some reason it starts breaking for no apparent reason


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you just made my day xD
> w7 is fast until for some reason it starts breaking for no apparent reason

Click to collapse



Porn viruses

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean those days that Windows looked like ****? No thank you!! =)
> P.S. Windows 7 is fast.
> P.P.S. No one is holding you from installing ancient Windows ME on your PC. And hey, it'll just be like you phone, ancient!
> 
> I like to add something here, Windows Vista sucked monkey balls. It ****ed me PC. But with W7, Microsoft is back.

Click to collapse



Hello Milad 


Personally going from vista to windows 7 was not that big of an improvement, however windows 7 is faster or it could just be my new computer 
less bugs in windows 7 tho...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Porn viruses
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



im not that stupid


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

Xp is 10 years old and vista is half assed

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

I still use xp.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I still use xp.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Windows 7 is amazing.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. well yeah. So what?
> @bd oh come on, xp is ancient!! You want a free download link for win 7?

Click to collapse



You pm it to me for my desktop????????? 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

Argh, ye be pirating!  

Hi me mateys. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Argh, ye be pirating!
> 
> Hi me mateys.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hello Pirate banana


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Pirate banana

Click to collapse



What's up? How was your 4th of July?  Get drunk/baked? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's up? How was your 4th of July?  Get drunk/baked?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Got Drunk on Sunday, no did not get baked... Did u?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

hey devan


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Got Drunk on Sunday, no did not get baked... Did u?

Click to collapse



I did not get either, didn't drink, didn't smoke  

@Milad, argh mi laddy, you no support the developers! At least don't openly admit you be piratin' haha

Edit: Hi Husam! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I did not get either, didn't drink, didn't smoke
> 
> @Milad, argh mi laddy, you no support the developers! At least don't openly admit you be piratin' haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do u normally smoke?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Me have no way to buy original version, me source only be pirating me matey!

Click to collapse



Still, u shouldn't pirate or discuss that stuff on here


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Do u normally smoke?

Click to collapse



Nope. No drink no smoke.  Maybe pills but thats gay anymore. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still, u shouldn't pirate or discuss that stuff on here

Click to collapse



Indeed, what Dave says, just no discussing that you openly do it, we all do....

And yeah, I usually don't smoke. My Grandfather died of lung cancer and I chose not to smoke because of that.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> just no discussing that you openly do it, we all do....

Click to collapse




Speak Of Speaking of it on here


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Speak Of Speaking of it on here

Click to collapse



Lmao, that statement is open to interpretation.  But anyways!! Where is the weirdest place you ever got a mosquito bite? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Speak Of Speaking of it on here

Click to collapse



Come on now david. Hows the auction going

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. well yeah. So what?
> @bd oh come on, xp is ancient!! You want a free download link for win 7?
> @obs. hi, and agreed.

Click to collapse



No. I need a new windows box. Whenever that happens I'll move up to 7. Anyway, I really only use windows to use the AndroidSDK. I use my cr-48 for internet trolling,   email, and, the like.. (oh I also use my windows machine to upload and edit music on Google Music Beta....)

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I need a new windows box. Whenever that happens I'll move up to 7. Anyway, I really only use windows to use the AndroidSDK. I use my cr-48 for internet trolling,   email, and, the like.. (oh I also use my windows machine to upload and edit music on Google Music Beta....)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



What are the specs of your PC? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

> > No. I need a new windows box. Whenever that happens I'll move up to 7. Anyway, I really only use windows to use the AndroidSDK. I use my cr-48 for internet trolling,   email, and, the like.. (oh I also use my windows machine to upload and edit music on Google Music Beta....)
> >
> > Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You know 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Come on now david. Hows the auction going
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Winning currently with a bid of 3800


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Winning currently with a bid of 3800

Click to collapse



for what?  I'm too lazy to look back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> for what?  I'm too lazy to look back

Click to collapse



well its internet money for a G1


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well its internet money for a G1

Click to collapse



Still obsessed with that G1? Come on 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 5, 2011)

'evening  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 5, 2011)

Why so much? 


davidrules7778 said:


> Winning currently with a bid of 3800

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Still obsessed with that G1? Come on
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



ITS FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just using fake internet money which i have on a forum....


Oh 

Hey Max


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'evening
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey max

nice guns


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi max and idavid.
> C'mon dave G1 is too old! How much does it cost now anyway?

Click to collapse



like i said its free money....

so might as well try to get it..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What are the specs of your PC?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It's not a "box" persay it's actually an Acer netbook, I just tend to refer to computers in terms of OS (it's a windows/linux ect even though "box" is VERY TECHNICALLY incorrect..... I'm lazy and don't give a duck....) I seem to be able to spawn phones only, no computers... 
(except for the cr-48s)
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey  an army day   same day as boxing and collar bone 


husam666 said:


> hey max
> 
> nice guns

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 5, 2011)

Fair enough   now how do I bid? 


davidrules7778 said:


> like i said its free money....
> 
> so might as well try to get it..

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

Teh g1 be for my girlfriend arr matey

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen Salad Fingers?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Have you guys ever seen Salad Fingers?

Click to collapse



http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm




WEIRD!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Weird indeed.  creepy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 5, 2011)

XD creeps me out 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I'm tired of my phone. I want an EVO 3D. But it's not out yet. Even if it was I don't have no money....

Click to collapse



I'll sell you my incredible, you give me your desire. : P

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'll sell you my incredible, you give me your desire. : P
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



How about i trade u G1 for incredible


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Your Droid Incredible is no different from my Desire. Just looks different. I want EVO 3D!

Click to collapse



What about Sensation? It's also good if you don't need 3D

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> How about i trade u G1 for incredible

Click to collapse



You can't even use it anyway!

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You can't even use it anyway!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



i could flash it on to sprint


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

anybody wants lemon party version 2?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anybody wants lemon party version 2?

Click to collapse



Do i sense i need to update a certain "Tag" to 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 5, 2011)

stop brining up lemon party lol, I'm changing my pic soon then  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i could flash it on to sprint

Click to collapse



Wouldn't work

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wouldn't work
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



ok fine i would sell it


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 3D doesn't really matter but I like the design better. Also EVO 3D has 1 GB ram. It's also cool to have 3D screen, and 2 cams on the back!!

Click to collapse



Well, they're both similar so it won't be so much different 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flippin' hate saladfingers with a deep burning passion of a thousand white suns.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I flippin' hate saladfingers with a deep burning passion of a thousand white suns.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i think you'll like lemon party v2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @hussam. Y u no let lemon party go?
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



because hes in love with them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 5, 2011)

Banana party some how sounds worse....  

Lol,  I remember the skype days  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

2 lemons, 1 cup

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I think that's true.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



na uh

20chars


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> But please, stop with all this gross stuff. Now, tell me what ROM should I flash?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oxygen 2.1.6

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=789830

here?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> C'mon it's froyo! Ok, never mind, I'll just stick to my current ROM. But it's getting a bit laggy and buggy. It's been running for 33 days!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



big whiner 

i dont have gingerbread cause the leaks suck ass, also i dont have a stable cm7 or miui

so stop your whining


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> big whiner
> 
> i dont have gingerbread cause the leaks suck ass, also i dont have a stable cm7 or miui
> 
> so stop your whining

Click to collapse



Haha I has all 3 stable. Sense 3.0, you name it. We have the BEST devs on xda

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No our gingerbread builds are solid. It's just my ORD kicking in. And the ROM is getting a bit slow. I also want to try data2sd patch see how it works.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1124810
Is that good for your needs? And our devs are better. Be jelly : P

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha Look at what I got in the mail. 







It's not even my birthday yet.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha Look at what I got in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got that from schick last year. Hydro 5

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha Look at what I got in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

a razor


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

I also got a razor for my 18th.  kinda weird


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I also got a razor for my 18th.  kinda weird

Click to collapse



My question is, HOW DO THEY KNOW!?

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My question is, HOW DO THEY KNOW!?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



did u subscribe or anything with them?

ive never got one, i have however got cigarette offers and what not cause i subscribed  cause when i subscribed i got a free pack of smoke and snus 

which was a long time ago


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My question is, HOW DO THEY KNOW!?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah! thats what I find weird about it.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> did u subscribe or anything with them?
> 
> ive never got one, i have however got cigarette offers and what not cause i subscribed  cause when i subscribed i got a free pack of smoke and snus
> 
> which was a long time ago

Click to collapse



No! I don't subscribe haha 
By the way, who likes dart tag? 






 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! I don't subscribe haha
> By the way, who likes dart tag?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll smoke ur azz wiff ma airsoft 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'll smoke ur azz wiff ma airsoft
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



-____- I was talking about nerf guns, not airsoft, I have one of those too.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -____- I was talking about nerf guns, not airsoft, I have one of those too.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I have both as well
Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have both as well
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Wanna play buckshot tag? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wanna play buckshot tag?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sounds dangerous, lets do it! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sounds dangerous, lets do it!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Alight, since I don't have the time to go to Buffalo, I will just start shooting in your general direction  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Alight, since I don't have the time to go to Buffalo, I will just start shooting in your general direction
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Stand on the tallest building you can find and shoot towards him and I'm sure it'll make it


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Stand on the tallest building you can find and shoot towards him and I'm sure it'll make it

Click to collapse



Maybe if I stand downtown he might be able to see me.  But will the buckshot reach me from across the bridge...? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

You'll be the one in the banana suit?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You'll be the one in the banana suit?

Click to collapse



I so need to buy a banana suit! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe if I stand downtown he might be able to see me.  But will the buckshot reach me from across the bridge...?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Good point, mabey we need to up our game. Hmmm, tactical missile tag  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good point, mabey we need to up our game. Hmmm, tactical missile tag
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nuke tag!  Sounds fantastic. My one friend said that he would become the ambassador of Canada and as an April fools joke he would invade America. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

one hell of an aprils fools joke.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> one hell of an aprils fools joke.

Click to collapse



Haha, definitely a lot of work for a April fools joke

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

No joke man. Nuke tag!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm breeding Pokemon!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm breeding Pokemon!

Click to collapse



Hey you have to let me in on that


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hey you have to let me in on that

Click to collapse



My Dark Pulse Deino >.>


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No joke man. Nuke tag!

Click to collapse



Nuke tag would be amazing! 

I would win. Hardcore. 

Breeding Pokemon....hmmm, rule 34 exceptions. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

It's done all the time. Where do you think baby pokemans come from.

And I would win nuke tags. Have you smelled my farts when I have constipation? I have nukes in mah belly!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm breeding Pokemon!

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyZMgQRrH58


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's done all the time. Where do you think baby pokemans come from.
> 
> And I would win nuke tags. Have you smelled my farts when I have constipation? I have nukes in mah belly!

Click to collapse



No, I've never smelled your farts Sakai haha  Derp. I don't smell farts, plus, if I could smell your farts all the way across the world then a lot of questions will arise and you would without a doubt win the nuke war haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, I've never smelled your farts Sakai haha  Derp. I don't smell farts, plus, if I could smell your farts all the way across the world then a lot of questions will arise and you would without a doubt win the nuke war haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Exactly. The DOD once tried to weaponize my farts, but they couldn't get me constipated and gave up.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night/morning guys.  I'm going to sleep.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

Night. Don't let the zombie bite that @$$


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night. Don't let the zombie bite that @$$

Click to collapse



night all
typed without looking


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night to everyone sleeping.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

Night! Bite the bugs.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night! Bite the bugs.

Click to collapse



Hey there  I'll be going to sleep soon I just wanted to tell you that to me Sakai sounds like if someone was drunk or something they could accidentally call you Sky  Well, that was my random post. I'll be headed off to my college program tomorrow around 5pm so this will probably be the last time I'm on for a bit of time. See ya later 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hey there  I'll be going to sleep soon I just wanted to tell you that to me Sakai sounds like if someone was drunk or something they could accidentally call you Sky  Well, that was my random post. I'll be headed off to my college program tomorrow around 5pm so this will probably be the last time I'm on for a bit of time. See ya later
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sky... sounds like a good secondary nickname I can use in public. I'll have to book that down


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys

My netbook is still f***ed, something has to do with the hdd data "D:\" partition, windows can't mount it and it takes 10 minutes to boot to the login screen

sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning guys. Off to summer school

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

> Morning guys. Off to summer school
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Have fun

sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My netbook is still f***ed, something has to do with the hdd data "D:\" partition, windows can't mount it and it takes 10 minutes to boot to the login screen
> 
> sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former

Click to collapse



Wipe and reflash.

I mean format and re-install. EVERYTHING!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wipe and reflash.
> 
> I mean format and re-install. EVERYTHING!

Click to collapse



no need, fixed it 

Pink Floyd, makes wonders 
play an album and there, all your problems are fixed


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no need, fixed it
> 
> Pink Floyd, makes wonders
> play an album and there, all your problems are fixed

Click to collapse



Lol. Time for me to go for dinner with some friends... 

See ya tomorrow. If I survive the flu!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol. Time for me to go for dinner with some friends...
> 
> See ya tomorrow. If I survive the flu!

Click to collapse



are you sure its not the zombie virus? 

cya later


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

Mornin' all. I'm sooo tired

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mornin' all. I'm sooo tired
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



'morning

the same reason why i didnt go to school today


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'morning
> 
> the same reason why i didnt go to school today

Click to collapse



Lol, Wish I could just skip out of work to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning. I'm in such a haze.... These last two days have been.... :/ :/ 0_o o_0

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, Wish I could just skip out of work to
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You could do it. There's always a way.  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi bd, dd, hus... did I miss anyone?
> 
> Just flashed MIUI, corrupted my A2SD partition, any ideas why?

Click to collapse



Me? And no. I don't know...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi bd, dd, hus... did I miss anyone?
> 
> Just flashed MIUI, corrupted my A2SD partition, any ideas why?

Click to collapse



 If I'm correct Miui implements A2SD differently. Maybe a bad flash? Or you only downloaded/flashed a partial script...??? Some kernels (at least for the N1) had bad implementations of A2SD....

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 6, 2011)

hey people whats up? u missed me?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Me? And no. I don't know...

Click to collapse



Hi Dan. How goes it?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Dan. How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



'Tis all good. Bored but. Might ask a couple people if they wanna go out later.
You?


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh yeah, sorry dan. Hi.
> 
> Thanks god my FAT32 partition was OK. Repartitioned and now I wanna try....
> 
> What's happening to my phone? I can't mount my sdcard in recovery!!!

Click to collapse



Hey man. Sounds weird. Does it mount using a USB card reader? (Wait. Is it an USB? Nah.. I WAS TAUGHT WRONG IN SCHOOL!) Do other cards mount in your phone? Work out the weak link.
Is it the card or the phone? Or both. Work that out, get a new card or replacement phone.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You could do it. There's always a way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hmm, not really, it's a family farm. So unless I'm to sick to work, I gotta. I'm saving up for a heavy equipment course tho, so I can get outta here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok, my sdcard is a 16 GB patriot class 10. Formatted it several times, no joy. I tried my old Transcend 16 GB class 2, didn't mount either. Can someone give me a hand?

Click to collapse



Does another ROM take it?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

I WOKE UP BEFORE NOON

(at 1159...)


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 6, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> hey people whats up? u missed me?

Click to collapse



Dearly ....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2011)

Herp derp 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Herp derp
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



You ain't no troll. Trolling is a art.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You ain't no troll. Trolling is a art.

Click to collapse



 It takes 1 to know 1.....trololololol


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> It takes 1 to know 1.....trololololol

Click to collapse



Indeed it does. Why, can you tell a troll from a regular guy?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh yeah, sorry dan. Hi.
> 
> Thanks god my FAT32 partition was OK. Repartitioned and now I wanna try....
> 
> What's happening to my phone? I can't mount my sdcard in recovery!!!

Click to collapse



Some versions of cwm have issues mounting sdcard/usbstorage in recovery also some ROMs have this issue occasionally

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello Milad 

And hello watt!! 

Currently winning but like i said its getting expensive and almost out of reach of the g1 

its at 4050


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hey my man david!!
> 
> Try harder man, I know you can win.
> 
> That goddamn MIUI again didn't recognize me A2SD partition. Again deleted my partition. This time partitioned it with Amon RA recovery. Try to restore my nand, hope it works.

Click to collapse




That miui rom seems to be a pain in the ass


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hey my man david!!
> 
> Try harder man, I know you can win.
> 
> That goddamn MIUI again didn't recognize me A2SD partition. Again deleted my partition. This time partitioned it with Amon RA recovery. Try to restore my nand, hope it works.

Click to collapse



Amon Ra is (usually) the more stable choice when running, A2SD scripts IMO.... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That miui rom seems to be a pain in the ass

Click to collapse



I love MIUI however, I don't run a2sd scripts or ss4n1 (on the n1 obviously) so I don't have those complications...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello @BD

How u doing today?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

woord up peoples.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> woord up peoples.

Click to collapse



Hello rinzo


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello @BD
> 
> How u doing today?

Click to collapse



Meh. Neither Sparky nor I have slept since we woke up yesterday. We spent all, nite sitting out on the deck watching the cars (or lack of?) on the NJTurnpike....and talking about nothing...I feel kinda like this

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Neither Sparky nor I have slept since we woke up yesterday. We spent all, nite sitting out on the deck watching the cars (or lack of?) on the NJTurnpike....and talking about nothing...I feel kinda like this
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Dont mean to laugh but that pic is funny  

im sorry about that


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I liked it too, but, I kinda like Sense better. Hopefully if I bought an EVO 3D I will have MIUI running on Desire, if I could keep it.
> 
> Hi rinzo!!

Click to collapse



I have (right this very second, subject to change at any moment...ORD FTW!)
 N1-  Latest Gigglebread (kang CM7)
NS-MIUI 1.7.1
Sensation-Stock (duh)
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dont mean to laugh but that pic is funny
> 
> im sorry about that

Click to collapse



That was sorta the point I'm a little slap happy/overtired due to sleep deprivation and the inability to process Jon's death.....

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> And finally, my phone booted after 6 hours!!

Click to collapse





 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

Still breeding Pokemon >.>


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, the thing is I only have 1 phone. I will buy an EVO 3D but the question is, will I have enough money to keep Desire too? And the sad part is that I do have 2 SIMs, with same number from different operators.
> Note: We cant buy cellphones by contract from our carriers in Iran, so we always should buy sim free.

Click to collapse



That's understandable. What ever works best for you (in your location and situation) I hope you get to keep your Desire if that's what you want. I personally have three lines on my account (one fer Sparky (He has my other N1) and I have two sim cards/lines for the NS and the Sensation. The N1 is Wifi only...(unless I feel like switching the sim from the N1, which I'm prone to do out of sheer boredom and the ability to confuse T-Mo's account system...  )

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi obs.
> I hate pokemons.
> 
> I might give miui another try tomorrow, apparently I had to flash x-part version for using my ext partition. Again it doesn't explain why my ext partition was corrupted though.
> ...

Click to collapse



That could Definitely be due to the kernel. I dunno the devs in the Desire forum but we had kernels in the n1 forum that were corrupting partitions left and right....

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi obs.
> I hate pokemons.
> 
> I might give miui another try tomorrow, apparently I had to flash x-part version for using my ext partition. Again it doesn't explain why my ext partition was corrupted though.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate you. :<


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe. But in miui settings i saw the ext partition, titanium backup just didn't show it. I'll download x-part tommorow, hoping that it won't do any harm.
> I will keep my lovely Desire if my budget could solely cover EVO 3D. Well, it was my first Android phone afterall.
> P.S. Sensation currently has an amazing price here, it's just a little more expensive than Desire's price last year! Hope EVO 3D won't be too expensive.
> P.P.S. Didn't know N1 had a wifi only version?!
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't. However, if I don't use a sim put it in airplane mode AND THEN connect to wifi.....voíla WIFI ONLY Nexus One... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

hi all 
whats up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi husam and OB


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Husam, hey doja-lover. 'Supskies, brahs.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi all
> whats up?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @bd. Lol right.
> @hus. Hi. You're late.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



wtf, im not pregnant  

babydoll i cant see anything other than a troll face

@ob, whats doja?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hi Husam, hey doja-lover. 'Supskies, brahs.

Click to collapse



Yo.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf, im not pregnant
> 
> babydoll i cant see anything other than a troll face
> 
> @ob, whats doja?

Click to collapse



That's all that's there.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 6, 2011)

Who's Jon?  



Babydoll25 said:


> That was sorta the point I'm a little slap happy/overtired due to sleep deprivation and the inability to process Jon's death.....
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's all that's there....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



lol, so y r u trolling me?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Who said you are? I said you're late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



means he missed his period


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Who said you are? I said you're late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



im sure he was joking 

as in being late means that a girl missed her period and is pregnant 

unless husam has had to many lemon partys lately


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> im sure he was joking
> 
> as in being late means that a girl missed her period and is pregnant
> 
> unless husam has had to many lemon partys lately

Click to collapse



lol, nope, i never been in a lemon party xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, nope, i never been in a lemon party xD

Click to collapse



Uh huh.......... right..............

anyway

what should i eat for lunch today?

any fast food suggestions?

i cant decide


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Uh huh.......... right..............
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anything but fast food..  unless you have a chipotle around you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> anything but fast food..  unless you have a chipotle around you

Click to collapse



Not a close one 

im looking for something cheap too, 

i could get la salsa...

but thats kinda pricy 

i wish we had white castle here that sounds really good


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Uh huh.......... right..............
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



an eel soup sounds good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> an eel soup sounds good

Click to collapse



ur disgusting 

i know that lemon partys and eel soup is your wednesday night schedule but im not into that stuff like you


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys, I'm late for my period......

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ur disgusting
> 
> i know that lemon partys and eel soup is your wednesday night schedule but im not into that stuff like you

Click to collapse



well they're not, im just happy, fixed my netbook and got another gig of ram in it 
met an anarchist who started anarchy in jordan  and wants me in his band.....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well they're not, im just happy, fixed my netbook and got another gig of ram in it
> met an anarchist who started anarchy in jordan  and wants me in his band.....

Click to collapse



You gonna join?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Who's Jon?

Click to collapse



My brother-in-law...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You gonna join?

Click to collapse



yes, me and the rest of "the band"
the thing is that he couldnt find any punk rock players here, everybody here plays metal and suck so etc etc


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello twitch, sorry kinda late 

looks like husam left for his lemon party 

LOL JK


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf, im not pregnant
> 
> babydoll i cant see anything other than a troll face
> 
> @ob, whats doja?

Click to collapse



Doja is another slang term for weed, dude.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 6, 2011)

And I still have no position in the Mafia, I feel like an outsider D:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Doja is another slang term for weed, dude.

Click to collapse



lol, i dont do drugs, i do pink floyd (no homo) they are my drugs, literally 

@dave: nope, i just brb'd because it needs more fixing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i dont do drugs, i do pink floyd (no homo) they are my drugs, literally
> 
> @dave: nope, i just brb'd because it needs more fixing

Click to collapse



dont get so angry 

Welcome back


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

wha wha whatt!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

Ugh it is so hard to stay awake.   MUST NOT SLEEP


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yup, that's it. My phone is bricked. FML.

Click to collapse



hard brick or soft brick...


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's the difference?

Click to collapse



You can repair it if it's soft brick, but you can't if it's hard brick. I think.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's the difference?

Click to collapse



does it turn on at all??


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's what you can do: take the battery out. Then hold the buttons for recovery while inserting the battery in. Then from recovery flash another rom.

P.S. I'm not sure about that soft and hard brick thing, just guessing.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Here's what you can do: take the battery out. Then hold the buttons for recovery while inserting the battery in. Then from recovery flash another rom.
> 
> P.S. I'm not sure about that soft and hard brick thing, just guessing.

Click to collapse



Thats what I had to do.  There was an update file named p98img whatever that I had to delete and I got it to work again.  I thought I had bricked it also It wouldn't go into recovery.  But since then I've ran both MIUI and cm7.  HAVE FAITH


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Where was it? How did you delete it?

Click to collapse



After it updated it asked me to reboot.  So I did and it went back to the stock ROM.  The file was on the root of the sdcard.  I did a lot of messing around but I think its deleting it what finally did it for me


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

My phone was stuck on the splash for a good 20 min while I ate dinner.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't get to recovery even without sdcard. I might have to flash a RUU.

Click to collapse



Do you have anything else you can put your sdcard into to edit it?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

This all happened after I did a nandroid.  I can only speak from experience.  I went into the bootloader and it uploaded the files and went back to the stock ROM.  So I had to go into options and turn off fastboot and delete that file.  After hours or googling and searching XDA it worked.  I then flashed the ROM I had at the time and restored my nan.  From then on I haven't had a problem


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

man this pizza is not that good


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daaaamnnnn




Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Daaaamnnnn
> 
> View attachment 647447
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Damn thats a sexy tool, a sexy tool;
Damn thats a sexy tool, DAAAMN DOOD!

Wait - whut? 


(If you don't know where thats from, you don't like the music I like, go be hipster elsewhere.
Although I'd be surprised if there were any hipsters here. I mean, XDA is pretty mainstream.)


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Damn thats a sexy tool, a sexy tool;
> Damn thats a sexy tool, DAAAMN DOOD!
> 
> Wait - whut?
> ...

Click to collapse



You're back! Why aren't you posting more? Got other sites to troll? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You're back! Why aren't you posting more? Got other sites to troll?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I get easily bored. But its nice to see that I'm missed. Considering teh **** I do to you guys.


But I'll probably be back till I'm gone next Friday. For 2 weeks. SO EXTRA SILENCE!
Hows you and the Pyramid?


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 6, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I get easily bored. But its nice to see that I'm missed. Considering teh **** I do to you guys.
> 
> 
> But I'll probably be back till I'm gone next Friday. For 2 weeks. SO EXTRA SILENCE!
> Hows you and the Pyramid?

Click to collapse



Ahh I see 

It's good, I just wish I had S-Off (Sense 3.0 is REALLY laggy). 

P.S. TrollogenMOD for Sensation? I hope it happens 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ahh I see
> 
> It's good, I just wish I had S-Off (Sense 3.0 is REALLY laggy).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go get an XTC Clip then XD

And sure. I'll make a TrollogenMOD for the Sensation.
If you get me one. XD And S-OFF it with yo XTC Clip you bought.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Go get an XTC Clip then XD
> 
> And sure. I'll make a TrollogenMOD for the Sensation.
> If you get me one. XD And S-OFF it with yo XTC Clip you bought.

Click to collapse



hey dan

why not try list of shock sites on google, since your signature is full of them


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey dan
> 
> why not try list of shock sites on google, since your signature is full of them

Click to collapse



Elaborate.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Elaborate.

Click to collapse



LOL those are pretty disgusting i dont know what one is the least disgusting  they all give me nightmares


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL those are pretty disgusting i dont know what one is the least disgusting  they all give me nightmares

Click to collapse



XD I turned Husam gay with EelSoup.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL those are pretty disgusting i dont know what one is the least disgusting  they all give me nightmares

Click to collapse



hows teh auction going?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hows teh auction going?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



im losing at the moment as a strategy im going to bid 1 above the highest at the very last minute and take the win hopefully


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> im losing at the moment as a strategy im going to bid 1 above the highest at the very last minute and take the win hopefully

Click to collapse



Good stuff. You will get many thanks if your devious plan goes through

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## kimmikolter (Jul 7, 2011)

Just an fyi (i'm an avid lurker)

Shaniqua is banned in case you people were wondering.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

I go have a nice dinner and sleep and this happened. May I ask why?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 7, 2011)

See, this is why you use a phone like mine. Unbrickable, baby.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 7, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> Just an fyi (i'm an avid lurker)
> 
> Shaniqua is banned in case you people were wondering.

Click to collapse



I just busted out laughing, I was expecting this~


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

well well well?????


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I just busted out laughing, I was expecting this~

Click to collapse



Whoa... what happened, really?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Whoa... what happened, really?

Click to collapse



check out her last posts...


----------



## kimmikolter (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> check out her last posts...

Click to collapse



I actually know her. We used to be close (back when she lived here in Boston). I suggested her join XDA last year. We talk often and  she actually was scammed by that guy. She told me back in December when it happened (blamed me for telling her about XDA lol). But, her document was forged. A few months after the whole incident she closed down her Paypal and had no record of her payment to that guy. That was why she forged it.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> I actually know her. We used to be close (back when she lived here in Boston). I suggested her join XDA last year. We talk often and  she actually was scammed by that guy. She told me back in December when it happened (blamed me for telling her about XDA lol). But, her document was forged. A few months after the whole incident she closed down her Paypal and had no record of her payment to that guy. That was why she forged it.

Click to collapse



I don't want any part of this.  I suggest you drop it also.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 7, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> I actually know her. We used to be close (back when she lived here in Boston). I suggested her join XDA last year. We talk often and  she actually was scammed by that guy. She told me back in December when it happened (blamed me for telling her about XDA lol). But, her document was forged. A few months after the whole incident she closed down her Paypal and had no record of her payment to that guy. That was why she forged it.

Click to collapse



Son, forged is forged.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Son, forged is forged.

Click to collapse



Have to agree on this one. Fraud is fraud.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

Uh what now?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

I need to go to bed. thats what


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I need to go to bed. thats what

Click to collapse



So do i. Summer school in teh mornings. Night families

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

Go. Remember to bite the bedbugs like a chimp.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So do i. Summer school in teh mornings. Night families
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



nighty night keep your butthole tight


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> nighty night keep your butthole tight

Click to collapse



This is so wrong ^


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

hahaha It's funny because it rhymes.  speaking of which what happened to that thread?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> hahaha It's funny because it rhymes.  speaking of which what happened to that thread?

Click to collapse



Got buried somewhere... go bump it.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm off to bed.. talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gonna stay up until 3 AM on Twitter again. :3


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

I might end up becoming a developer after all. :3

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

Whatcha doing?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 7, 2011)

Stopping by to bump this thread and tell everyone goodnight. 

Be a good developer Watt...or forever be flamed for making bad roms.... Good luck.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning guys!! Good news, managed to boot my phone in recovery after flashing bravo hboot and recovery. Downloading MIUI d2w now, hope it works.

Click to collapse



Dude... use the AOSP ROMs for Desire. It's better

@Twitch: Nitez!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> MIUI didn't work. Restoring my Sense nand.
> I don't like AOSP.

Click to collapse



Why not? AOSP beats HTC Sense senseless.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

=.=

You are on XDA. You should be wishing for more ways to access the deep layers of the linux kernel, not "user friendly"


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

hello my user friendly friends


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello my user friendly friends

Click to collapse



Hey Hus!

@Milad, lol, I'm just kidding. You can install anything you want on it, although I suggested AOSP, it is quite an acquired taste.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LOL I know man!
> Anyway I must have MIUI. I just asked the dev about ext partitioned not being recognized, hasn't answered yet.

Click to collapse



did u get your phone unbricked yet?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yup, working, not even USB brick.

Click to collapse



congrats


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why not? AOSP beats HTC Sense senseless.

Click to collapse



The man has a point. ^

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The man has a point. ^
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



You've never had Sense 3.0. It so sexy. Smooth. Integrated. 
All the things AOSP ain't.
And Sense has its built in tracker.


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You've never had Sense 3.0. It so sexy. Smooth. Integrated.
> All the things AOSP ain't.
> And Sense has its built in tracker.

Click to collapse



Everything except smooth (at least on Sensation). Usually laggy as hell.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You've never had Sense 3.0. It so sexy. Smooth. Integrated.
> All the things AOSP ain't.
> And Sense has its built in tracker.

Click to collapse



Yes i did.  I used 3 different builds. They all sucked life outta my phone. I hated it. And i use prey for that

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 7, 2011)

How can you have a HTC Desire and then get an EVO 3D? Would it be compatible with the service provider? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey  Same here, Unlocked phones only pretty much


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Same here, Unlocked phones only pretty much

Click to collapse



hya maz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Hia  How are 'ya?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh Hia  How are 'ya?

Click to collapse



just noticed i have more posts than you now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just noticed i have more posts than you now

Click to collapse



haha, I'm sure you have had for a while now... 2000 more  Would've been from the time I left?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2011)

Oxford  UK, Most are unlocked.. Unless you go straight to a carrier


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 7, 2011)

Went to sleep at 0436 this morning....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Went to sleep at 0436 this morning....

Click to collapse



story of my life

but only today i woke up at that time, because i fell asleep while was fixing my netbbok


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello:
@Milad,Husam,OB,iDavid


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, David.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> @Milad,Husam,OB,iDavid

Click to collapse



hey davy jones


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, David.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> hey davy jones

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Hi david!!

Click to collapse



Hello 


@Milad i see u unbricked your phone and got the miui rom up??


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey everyone.  how ya'll doin?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hey everyone.  how ya'll doin?

Click to collapse



im fine, thx 

what about you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hey everyone.  how ya'll doin?

Click to collapse



fine, wish i could of got earlier and got to work earlier tho, but damn gf wouldnt let me sleep last night til like 1:30 AM


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

I am fudgin tired.  Two days or being up at 4 am and I still have two more ugghhhh


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You've never had Sense 3.0. It so sexy. Smooth. Integrated.
> All the things AOSP ain't.
> And Sense has its built in tracker.

Click to collapse



Sense 3.0 is the most bloated thing I have ever seen on a damn smartphone...at least on my Sensation it is......

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sense 3.0 is the most bloated thing I have ever seen on a damn smartphone...at least on my Sensation it is......
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



I agree. Can not run it smooth and eats battery

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

hi bd, bye bd 
edit, and watt 

good night guys
I cant believe im going to bed at 9


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello BD & watt


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

how'd you end up fixing it??.  I'm also thinking about MIUI


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey rinzo,
> Wasn't hard, asked on a Persian Android forum, some guy said to flash the Bravo hboot and another recovery, so I did, but flashed my current recovery again. (thank God for fastboot commander!!). Then, booted into recovery successfully!
> 
> MIUI seriously kicks ass. Looks awesome and damn it's fast!! It's much better than CM7 IMHO. But still Sense is superior in a thing or two, Calender for one.

Click to collapse



I totally forgot to tell you try try flashing to another recovery!!..  Amongst the other things I did was flash to an older CWM then back to the current.  I flashed MIUI before I did cm7.  I'm thinking about going back though.  I love the customization


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh and the MIUI lock screens are freaking awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

Should I get view sonic g tablet?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I like Asus transformer better.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't have that kind of money. -.- I got my phone for free cause 1. It was the last incredible in the store/pennsylvania and 2. I know someone that gave me employee discount. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, it kinda sucks for me too. I have other commitments so I don't think I can afford a new phone.

Btw, I didn't have my morning coffee, so I'm cranky as hell.

And Good morning to all.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, it kinda sucks for me too. I have other commitments so I don't think I can afford a new phone.
> 
> Btw, I didn't have my morning coffee, so I'm cranky as hell.
> 
> And Good morning to all.

Click to collapse



Morning sakai. G'night sakai 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, it kinda sucks for me too. I have other commitments so I don't think I can afford a new phone.
> 
> Btw, I didn't have my morning coffee, so I'm cranky as hell.
> 
> And Good morning to all.

Click to collapse



Good morning sakai.  I haven't had coffee in a couple of days.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Yo BD. G'nitez!

@RinZo: I can't live without coffee.... I just can't. My brain is... is...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

I drink it when I don't have to wake up so early.  Probably doesn't make sense lol.  I have to wake up at 4:30 am to be at work at 5 so no time for coffee


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 8, 2011)

"I can't dance, im to jewish." lol, funny song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T139QPjKD3I&feature=related


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

good morning

13 hours of full sleep 
i really needed that *me gusta*


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning
> 
> 13 hours of full sleep
> i really needed that *me gusta*

Click to collapse



Fvck you for that. I barely managed that over the past THREE days!

I'm totally zoned out at work here...

Me jelly.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi husam!!

Click to collapse



hey Milad
how are stuff going?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fvck you for that. I barely managed that over the past THREE days!
> 
> I'm totally zoned out at work here...
> 
> Me jelly.

Click to collapse



umadbro?

i did not sleep well the entire week, i needed that


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm needing that now... wonder if the boss will lemme off early for the weekend.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi sakai!
> 
> @hus. Ok, I guess. Nothing special happening. How's summer semester?

Click to collapse



it is good, nothing special


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey milad!

Luckily my boss is in a meeting... I just need to survive the next 1 hour and 40 minutes!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey milad!
> 
> Luckily my boss is in a meeting... I just need to survive the next 1 hour and 40 minutes!

Click to collapse



just grab that shotgun and kill those zombies


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Playing with my phone right now... OMG... I feel so unproductive...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Playing with my phone right now... OMG... I feel so unproductive...

Click to collapse



lol, do you even have anything productive to do?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, do you even have anything productive to do?

Click to collapse



I am always productive... just that today I can't get my brain to get in gear.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 8, 2011)

Goodmorning bananer family. I have had a cup of coffee for the first time in months.... and damn itss goood

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning bananer family. I have had a cup of coffee for the first time in months.... and damn itss goood
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



good morning, enjoy your coffee


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey everybody .....I finally open my own website ....please visit and rate
www.androidreviewer.com


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey everybody .....I finally open my own website ....please visit and rate
> www.androidreviewer.com

Click to collapse



wow, that's awesome 
rating 10/10


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey everybody .....I finally open my own website ....please visit and rate
> www.androidreviewer.com

Click to collapse



Did work on my phone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning, enjoy your coffee

Click to collapse



Thanks, I did  what's new with you hus? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks, I did  what's new with you hus?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



it's 38C here, I can't think of going out 
and of course modding my netbook's theme 

u?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's 38C here, I can't think of going out
> and of course modding my netbook's theme
> 
> u?

Click to collapse



Yup, that's kinda warm. And gunna be doing small hay squares today... yay, not

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol the trololo song, sung by the real dude in 2010


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello husam,DD & Milad!!! 


HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello husam,DD & Milad!!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



hello dave
happy friday to  2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

Friday. Ack! 

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Friday. Ack!
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation

Click to collapse



Sorry 

here is my google plus account: https://plus.google.com/114498682822238399308/posts

if u want to check it out, i need to add more stuff...


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Friday. Ack!
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation

Click to collapse



WHY WOULD YOU HATE FRIDAY??????

(or...maybe because of this)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> WHY WOULD YOU HATE FRIDAY??????
> 
> (or...maybe because of this)

Click to collapse



What's the point? Sparky works seven days a via week, it's not like the weekend is any different from any other damn day....I'm sorry, I'm just in a crappy place after the whole last week.... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sorry
> 
> here is my google plus account: https://plus.google.com/114498682822238399308/posts
> 
> if u want to check it out, i need to add more stuff...

Click to collapse



Metzger? That's my Aunt's last name.... We may be related. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Metzger? That's my Aunt's last name.... We may be related.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





I dont know its a pretty common last name

Like the motorcross rider Mike Metzger, i know someone went to my middle school with the same last name too.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I dont know its a pretty common last name
> 
> Like the motorcross rider Mike Metzger, i know someone went to my middle school with the same last name too.

Click to collapse



It's not very common where I live. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not very common where I live.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hmmm, what is the name of your aunt and where does she live...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

word up homies.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

twitch and dave could be related

must, not, troll .....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey rinzo


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

twitch likes to wear banana hammocks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

Ohh heey


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohh heey

Click to collapse



hey max, where did the lemon go??

btw I was able to join G+ without an invitation, u jelly?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

Twitch
David
Rinzo
Milad
DD
Husam (if you've changed ur mind)
Pm me ur email addys and I'll invite you guys in G + if you want (I think it may work outside the US now

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max, where did the lemon go??
> 
> btw I was able to join G+ without an invitation, u jelly?

Click to collapse



I see, u just don't wanna be friends on G + ok fine. 

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Twitch
> David
> Rinzo
> Milad
> ...

Click to collapse



Or me  Sweet phone by the way


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi david, twitch, hus, rinzo, bd, idavid, did I miss anyone?
> 
> David, I added you on G+.
> @twitch, you didn't tell me what's the story behind developer banana?

Click to collapse



Twitch is a banana, we are a developers forum..... Maybe?

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi david, twitch, hus, rinzo, bd, idavid, did I miss anyone?
> 
> David, I added you on G+.
> @twitch, you didn't tell me what's the story behind developer banana?

Click to collapse



whats your email or name so i can add u to my circle?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max, where did the lemon go??
> 
> btw I was able to join G+ without an invitation, u jelly?

Click to collapse



I ate it...  Haha So was I  Google invited me  lol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I see, u just don't wanna be friends on G + ok fine.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation

Click to collapse



no, i just created the account 
im not even sure if im going to use it

i added you


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or me  Sweet phone by the way

Click to collapse



Yeah Maxey. I changed my sig cuz I'm always switching fones and I got tired of "why you post here silly girl, u no have (insert Nexus One, Nexus S, or Sensation phone here)"

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i just created the account
> im not even sure if im going to use it
> 
> i added you

Click to collapse



Add me? 



Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah Maxey. I changed my sig cuz I'm always switching fones and I got tired of "why you post here silly girl, u no have (insert Nexus One, Nexus S, or Sensation phone here)"
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation

Click to collapse



Hahaha, That's fair enough then  But lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i just created the account
> im not even sure if im going to use it
> 
> i added you

Click to collapse



   Yay! 
I'm under Bridget Olivier on G+
(Williams is my Maiden name although I have a Google account under it)
Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Add me?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, That's fair enough then  But lol

Click to collapse



yes max you too
and dave and sakai


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Add me?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, That's fair enough then  But lol

Click to collapse



I haz all three! Jelly?

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

BD check yo message gur


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweeeet


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> BD check yo message gur

Click to collapse



Check yo emailz nao!

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> whats your email or name so i can add u to my circle?

Click to collapse



I'll pm mai email......

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

search for me my name is ryan hetsler


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> search for me my name is ryan hetsler

Click to collapse



I couldn't find you 

Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> search for me my name is ryan hetsler

Click to collapse



no results


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Add me?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, That's fair enough then  But lol

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Yay!
> I'm under Bridget Olivier on G+
> (Williams is my Maiden name although I have a Google account under it)
> Sent from either my N1, NS or Sensation

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> yes max you too
> and dave and sakai

Click to collapse





ADDED all u to my XDA Circle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> search for me my name is ryan hetsler

Click to collapse



also couldn't find u


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

Why isn't this **** working.  I found babydoll and added her to one of my circles


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Why isn't this **** working.  I found babydoll and added her to one of my circles

Click to collapse



what ur email? maybe that will work?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rinzo, same here no results.
> @hus, you kinda look like one of my classmates my high school!

Click to collapse



I don't remember a milad in my class


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

If it means anything you're all in my circle. haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> If it means anything you're all in my circle. haha

Click to collapse



still couldn't find u even with email


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys are in my friends one  lol,


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

I've added you all also.  At least I think i got everyone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You guys are in my friends one  lol,

Click to collapse



dont be bragging 

at least your not outside the circle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I've added you all also.  At least I think i got everyone

Click to collapse



added you!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> dont be bragging
> 
> at least your not outside the circle

Click to collapse



stop talking about circles or you'll be out of the trust circle 

you reminded me of meet the parents or fockers not sure which one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop talking about circles or you'll be out of the trust circle
> 
> you reminded me of meet the parents or fockers not sure which one

Click to collapse



It's the Fockers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's the Fockers

Click to collapse



LMAO, i was going yo bring this up before husam and you but didnt feel like it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2011)

Hahaha  Hus beat you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Hus beat you

Click to collapse



u outside my circle of trust circle


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u outside my circle of trust circle

Click to collapse



you too for putting max outside your circle


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

do you guys want to be in my circle jerk?  errr I mean of trust


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> do you guys want to be in my circle jerk?  errr I mean of trust

Click to collapse



LMAO, husam might want to be in your lemon party circle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok, I've added you all too.
> P.S. Ever tried deleting a circle? Try it it's pretty cool!

Click to collapse



just deleted one,

and all i can say

WAS THAT REALLY NECCESSARY?!?!?!?!?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

the trololo song is stuck in my head


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I think Google wants to do anything to better than Facebook!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it might be awhile.......


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

thinking about flashing miui.   should I do it?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Why isn't this **** working.  I found babydoll and added her to one of my circles

Click to collapse



I added you. I was able too since you added me.....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

who gave me my 99th thanks, xda search for thank posts isnt accurate


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> who gave me my 99th thanks, xda search for thank posts isnt accurate

Click to collapse



I thank you're crazy if that helps..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I thank you're crazy if that helps..

Click to collapse



that was no help at all 
LOL


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

Should I go get food or stay in and eat?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Should I go get food or stay in and eat?

Click to collapse



depends u have any good food at home?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> depends u have any good food at home?

Click to collapse



Theres spaghetti here but I want to leave some for the gf when she gets home.  I'm so bored right now that I just want to eat


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

Doing a nand right now.  Uh oh decisions decsions


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm, what is the name of your aunt and where does she live...

Click to collapse



Her name is Michelle Metzger, but she was married to Todd Metzger. He died of liver failure.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone have $88 I can have?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone have $350 I can have? Haha xD No, I gots no money.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Her name is Michelle Metzger, but she was married to Todd Metzger. He died of liver failure.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hmm, dont know any michelles or todds in my family at all


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm, dont know any michelles or todds in my family at all

Click to collapse



It's still cool, you're the only Metzger I know outside of my family. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 9, 2011)

there's mike metzger.  I think he's freestyle motocross rider.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Her name is Michelle Metzger, but she was married to Todd Metzger. He died of liver failure.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



MY SPANISH TEACHER'S LAST NAME WAS METZGER. FUUUUU.

Holy.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, right, hi people.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh, right, hi people.

Click to collapse



SUp.  It's bed time for me.  good night


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi guys!  I have my college courses picked out, all registered and ****. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey
there is a weird facebook like button on every post here


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> there is a weird facebook like button on every post here

Click to collapse



I seeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't like facebook...at all. I am excited for my college courses. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't like facebook...at all. I am excited for my college courses.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



ok....

10char


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> there is a weird facebook like button on every post here

Click to collapse



I noticed that too. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2011)

Me and my gf made it to 10 months. Morning every body!

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Me and my gf made it to 10 months. Morning every body!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Congrats man goodmorning

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Me and my gf made it to 10 months. Morning every body!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



The one you beat **** for? Yeah, no. You shouldn't be dating her anymore.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> The one you beat **** for? Yeah, no. You shouldn't be dating her anymore.

Click to collapse



It's not your place to say what he should and shouldn't do. Be happy for him or don't but don't tell him if he should or shouldn't be with her, that's kind of rude.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> The one you beat **** for? Yeah, no. You shouldn't be dating her anymore.

Click to collapse



I understand where youre coming from obs, but I'm going to marry her. 






Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah... not attractive to me.

And don't marry her. You'll regret that one. I only say so because you PUT A DENT IN A FRIDGE, DUDE. COME ON.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not your place to say what he should and shouldn't do. Be happy for him or don't but don't tell him if he should or shouldn't be with her, that's kind of rude.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I don't like seeing people get screwed in relationships. My family got torn apart by that kind of ****.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yeah... not attractive to me.
> 
> And don't marry her. You'll regret that one. I only say so because you PUT A DENT IN A FRIDGE, DUDE. COME ON.

Click to collapse



thats you my friend. and i DO have anger issues.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 9, 2011)

What's up mother truckers


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



guess whos kinda jelly


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



FUUUUUUU BABYDOLL I HATE YOU. ;-; Sad face.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2011)

Hate on me all yous want.... Ha! I LIKE living in the fast lane..... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## iynfynity (Jul 9, 2011)

what would it take to join this Mafia? I need to haz Mafia.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

hi
im 13, im fat and i can play the guitar, and i just won 1000JD and an ipod..
****** judges


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

me on bass, redish shirt and white pants on the right 
brother on guitar 
one f___ing troll (I swear, he cant stop trolling) on drums 
best friend on vocals 

that's our original


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me on bass, redish shirt and white pants on the right
> brother on guitar
> one f___ing troll (I swear, he cant stop trolling) on drums
> best friend on vocals
> ...

Click to collapse



I want autograph nao!! My friend, Husam...the rock star! 

(I subscribed to ur youtube channel.....yay! )

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want autograph nao!! My friend, Husam...the rock star!
> 
> (I subscribed to ur youtube channel.....yay! )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



here ya go, D★ϛh 

thx for subscribing


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

Good stuff, I think it would be better if you could hear the guitar a little more and added something, I don't know what but if you added something else it'd be REALLY good. Good stuff. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good stuff, I think it would be better if you could hear the guitar a little more and added something, I don't know what but if you added something else it'd be REALLY good. Good stuff.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Needs more Cowbell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Needs more Cowbell.

Click to collapse







Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Needs more Cowbell.

Click to collapse



Not quite, something with the lyrics.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Needs more Cowbell.

Click to collapse



One of my favorite skits

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good stuff, I think it would be better if you could hear the guitar a little more and added something, I don't know what but if you added something else it'd be REALLY good. Good stuff.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



thx 

anyway, we'er open to suggestions, what do you mean add something?, like what?
if you can't hear the bass, get yourself some decent speakers


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me on bass, redish shirt and white pants on the right
> brother on guitar
> one f___ing troll (I swear, he cant stop trolling) on drums
> best friend on vocals
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice  But you never told me Dan is playing drums   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nice  But you never told me Dan is playing drums
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



lol, Dan is nothing comparing to this guy


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 10, 2011)

Morning everyone... I think I will sleep all day today haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Evening guys,
> ****, my car broke down... it's in the shop... The ****ing radiator hose ruptured(again), burned cylinder head gasket... It's gonna cost over 250 $. ****.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bad luck 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Evening guys,
> ****, my car broke down... it's in the shop... The ****ing radiator hose ruptured(again), burned cylinder head gasket... It's gonna cost over 250 $. ****.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you bring it here I promise I can fix it faster then that hack shop. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

Morn. >just woke up


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Morn. >just woke up

Click to collapse



morn obs
guys please watch your language, this is still xda and the OT mods have changed to an evil woman! and another guy that I dont know who


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morn obs
> guys please watch your language, this is still xda and the OT mods have changed to an evil woman! and another guy that I dont know who

Click to collapse



No kidding, I got bit in the ass buy one. Twice.

In other news, @Twitch, baby, you go to A Taste of Buffalo?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



hello m'lady


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



'Ello~

What's up?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morn obs
> guys please watch your language, this is still xda and the OT mods have changed to an evil woman! and another guy that I dont know who

Click to collapse



Evil woman? Yes she is...no more Mr. Clown the nice guy  around anymore.

Cheers guys and yes please don't use foul language.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Evil woman? Yes she is...no more Mr. Clown the nice guy  around anymore.
> 
> Cheers guys and yes please don't use foul language.

Click to collapse



hey, you're a senior moderator now 
congrats


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, you're a senior moderator now
> congrats

Click to collapse



Thanks dude, enjoy your day.

Peace,


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

Notice how everyone shuts up when Clown comes in XD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Notice how everyone shuts up when Clown comes in XD

Click to collapse



I think everyone is afraid of clowns xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Evil woman? Yes she is...no more Mr. Clown the nice guy  around anymore.
> 
> Cheers guys and yes please don't use foul language.

Click to collapse



Congratulations, Mr Clown.  

Did I just ....Nah, wasn't me.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a fever....again. :/ (102.1°)

Did I just ....Nah, wasn't me.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think everyone is afraid of clowns xD

Click to collapse



I'm afraid of his siggy.... 

Did I just ....Nah, wasn't me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm afraid of his siggy....
> 
> Did I just ....Nah, wasn't me.

Click to collapse



you mean this?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you mean this?

Click to collapse



I can't see that on the app...it's the spooky curtain thingy... 

Did I just ....Nah, wasn't me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't see that on the app...it's the spooky curtain thingy...
> 
> Did I just ....Nah, wasn't me.

Click to collapse



yup it is it xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup it is it xD

Click to collapse



  
THAT GIVES ME NIGHTMARES....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm giving away a free Steam game on my Twitter, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm giving away a free Steam game on my Twitter, if anyone is interested.

Click to collapse



What is ur Twitter name there obsy...? I will follow you..... (Not cuz ur giving something away but because you are my friend)

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## X8Shakira (Jul 10, 2011)

R.I.P orangeassassin

BTW I HATE CLOWNS
THEY ARE FULL OF HATRED
NEGATIVITY, DEPRESSION
AND AUTHORITY 

I WILL NEVER LISTEN TO A CLOWN

IF I WILL BE KILLED THEN I SHALL DIE AS A SACRIFICE FOR FREEDOM


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm giving away a free Steam game on my Twitter, if anyone is interested.

Click to collapse



Give it to me! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

Btw, hi! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

Twitter username is the same as this one. Go enter. :3


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Give it to me!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You go to A Taste of Buffalo?


----------



## boborone (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morn obs
> guys please watch your language, this is still xda and the OT mods have changed to an evil woman! and another guy that I dont know who

Click to collapse



Madnish is cool, rommistress rules with iron fist



Congrats Mr Clown!

And to all about his sig, it's from one of the scariest books/movies evarrrrrr. It. Yep that's the name of it. It.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_(novel)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_(1990_film)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Twitter username is the same as this one. Go enter. :3

Click to collapse



Okay..... Hi all you.... You.... Family people you. 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> You go to A Taste of Buffalo?

Click to collapse



I do but I'm not sure I can go this year, I'm in this college program.  

What time do you plan on going? I may find the time to go in my busy schedule. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey y'all. What's good

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

'Night guys


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do but I'm not sure I can go this year, I'm in this college program.
> 
> What time do you plan on going? I may find the time to go in my busy schedule.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I went yesterday, it ends today (may have ended), but God was it good. So much food.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

i was in bed waiting to fall asleep, when suddenly i hear a cracking sound, it's very normal because my bed needs some fixing, but what wasn't normal that huge f___ing roach on my f___ing hand  

anybody interested in an BBQed roach?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i was in bed waiting to fall asleep, when suddenly i hear a cracking sound, it's very normal because my bed needs some fixing, but what wasn't normal that huge f___ing roach on my f___ing hand
> 
> anybody interested in an BBQed roach?

Click to collapse



Lmao! That's good isht.  Did I ever tell you guys I accidentally set my hand on fire before? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! That's good isht.  Did I ever tell you guys I accidentally set my hand on fire before?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I'm curious how you did it on accident. I did it on purpose. Lighter fluid + hand + zippo = flame that won't extinguish no matter how frantically you wave it around. + sink = no more burn.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! That's good isht.  Did I ever tell you guys I accidentally set my hand on fire before?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol, no, do tell


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, no, do tell

Click to collapse



I had my pet gecko in my room, and it had crickets for food. One night I was trying to sleep and they wouldn't stop chirping, so I grabbed the one that was chirping and sprayed it with a flammable substance, on a table, and set it on fire, unfortunately I sprayed my hand too and set it on fire haha  I sat on it and put it out.  That cricket died, of course.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I had my pet gecko in my room, and it had crickets for food. One night I was trying to sleep and they wouldn't stop chirping, so I grabbed the one that was chirping and sprayed it with a flammable substance, on a table, and set it on fire, unfortunately I sprayed my hand too and set it on fire haha  I sat on it and put it out.  That cricket died, of course.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hahaha xD
another roach in the toilet, they are taking over  
idk where they enter from, all i'm sure of is that the source is a cheap restaurant nearby


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hahaha xD
> another roach in the toilet, they are taking over
> idk where they enter from, all i'm sure of is that the source is a cheap restaurant nearby

Click to collapse



Dude! Set that crappy restaurant on fire! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dude! Set that crappy restaurant on fire!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



wanna join?
i know you love fire


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 11, 2011)

X8Shakira said:


> R.I.P orangeassassin
> 
> BTW I HATE CLOWNS
> THEY ARE FULL OF HATRED
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait... What happened?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wanna join?
> i know you love fire

Click to collapse



You know I will  In middle school my nickname was pyro 

@David, Orangeassassin got banned for reals 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know I will  In middle school my nickname was pyro
> 
> @David, Orangeassassin got banned for reals
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Haha, what did he do?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, what did he do?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Cussed me out. Called me gay. In pm. His thread got closed. Then his other account got closed cause of things like that.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Cussed me out. Called me gay. In pm. His thread got closed. Then his other account got closed cause of things like that.

Click to collapse



Whatt a turd. In other news... yum!


Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Cussed me out. Called me gay. In pm. His thread got closed. Then his other account got closed cause of things like that.

Click to collapse



Wow, and then he wonders why people don't like him.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Whatt a turd. In other news... yum!View attachment 651157
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Bean sprout smoothie?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Bean sprout smoothie?

Click to collapse



Creamy lime froster. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever watched Archer?


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Creamy lime froster.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sounds so much better


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Has anyone ever watched Archer?

Click to collapse



Not me. Any good?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Sounds so much better

Click to collapse



Lol, for sure. I don't think I could even choke down a bean sprout smoothie 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Not me. Any good?

Click to collapse



Me neither, is it a show or a movie?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Me neither, is it a show or a movie?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Show. Comes up on Netflix for me all the time as a recommendation.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, for sure. I don't think I could even choke down a bean sprout smoothie
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They sell em at health food places. Couldn't do it either.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Not me. Any good?

Click to collapse



It's pretty freakin funny.  I've only watched 2 episodes, but I'm a fan.


----------



## TheIneffable (Jul 11, 2011)

Can I be Italian?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

TheIneffable said:


> Can I be Italian?

Click to collapse



no

good morning guys
having my cereal, off to school in a few


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

TheIneffable said:


> Can I be Italian?

Click to collapse



Maybe. What are your qualifications?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> 
> good morning guys
> having my cereal, off to school in a few

Click to collapse



Don't be mean, he can't be italian but he can possibly be a mafia member. Don't scare people away Husam. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Maybe. What are your qualifications?

Click to collapse



he's a July noob


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's a July noob

Click to collapse



That's an AWESOME qualification.

To remain as a noob. Agree with you. He stays out. Until he has proven himself.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's a July noob

Click to collapse



Not just July noob, TODAY noob. He joined the 10th.

I guess I should ask if I can be in the mafia. I just started posting in the thread after watching sky rocket in numbers for a month or so. Finally got in and posted.

So, can I?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Not just July noob, TODAY noob. He joined the 10th.
> 
> I guess I should ask if I can be in the mafia. I just started posting in the thread after watching sky rocket in numbers for a month or so. Finally got in and posted.
> 
> So, can I?

Click to collapse



Sure, I don't see why not  What can you do to contribute? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sure, I don't see why not  What can you do to contribute?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I can read books on my nook, drink lots of coffee (brew a mean pot, too), give ppl dirty looks, and smile my black tooth grin. How's that? Contributing member?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> I can read books on my nook, drink lots of coffee (brew a mean pot, too), give ppl dirty looks, and smile my black tooth grin. How's that? Contributing member?

Click to collapse



Meh, good enough haha I also like that you have poor sleeping habits like me  Also remember that your contributions will differ from that of a noob because they lack seniority. So feel special haha Okay what title would you like to have? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Meh, good enough haha I also like that you have poor sleeping habits like me  Also remember that your contributions will differ from that of a noob because they lack seniority. So feel special haha Okay what title would you like to have?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Chief Sombrero holder/wearer? As per his avatard, of course.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Chief Sombrero holder/wearer? As per his avatard, of course.

Click to collapse



I was thinking Sugar Glider wrangler. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 11, 2011)

Goodnight Sakai and others 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

Gnitez! Go make out with the bedbugs!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gnitez! Go make out with the bedbugs!

Click to collapse



loool

'Afternoon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

Goodmorning everyone. Time for another sweltering hot day:/

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> loool
> 
> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



Morn and to you too delerious


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I was thinking Sugar Glider wrangler.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Like that. Goes with my Texas roots.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Like that. Goes with my Texas roots.

Click to collapse



I never even bothered to get a title/rank. lol, any ideas?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi people. My car's repaid costed around 400 $. At least the repair guy was a reasonable person and said I can bring the rest of the money later.
> I seriously need to get a job...

Click to collapse



Did you try driving in reverse again milhouse?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

finally no more T.C.P error 

@milad, boborne, & double D, hi


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> finally no more T.C.P error
> 
> @milad, boborne, & double D, hi

Click to collapse



Evening to ya. Is it weird that I think of Ed Edd & Eddy when I hear double d and not boobs.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Evening to ya. Is it weird that I think of Ed Edd & Eddy when I hear double d and not boobs.

Click to collapse



lol no, one of my favorite shows, I always wondered where I got it from xD


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol no, one of my favorite shows, I always wondered where I got it from xD

Click to collapse



Gonna have to see if Netflix has it. Great show.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dd, no, this time it wasn't my fault. It was the previous repairman's fault, see, the radiator's hose ruptured around 2.5 month ago, and burned cylinder head gasket, I was in a hwy so I had the car towed to a stupid repair shop nearby. That asshole didn't tie up the hose very well, so it could touch the exhaust. The heat melted the hose and again car overheated and damaged cylinder head gasket, again.
> Although all that 380 bucks wasn't for this problem, 90 $ was for changing wire and ignition system, at least that improved it's acceleration, tripled I would say.

Click to collapse



stop talking about your car, and start talking to your crush


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dd, no, this time it wasn't my fault. It was the previous repairman's fault, see, the radiator's hose ruptured around 2.5 month ago, and burned cylinder head gasket, I was in a hwy so I had the car towed to a stupid repair shop nearby. That asshole didn't tie up the hose very well, so it could touch the exhaust. The heat melted the hose and again car overheated and damaged cylinder head gasket, again.
> Although all that 380 bucks wasn't for this problem, 90 $ was for changing wire and ignition system, at least that improved it's acceleration, tripled I would say.

Click to collapse



Just give me all the money you give these jackas$e$ to work on your car. 

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

ma phone is overheating in this heat today, had to underclock.lol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi watt! How that's gonna help me?
> @hus. Ah man! I  was trying to get my mind off that matter!!

Click to collapse



sorry if it bothered you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Gonna have to see if Netflix has it. Great show.

Click to collapse



Hello boborone! 



m1l4droid said:


> @dd, no, this time it wasn't my fault. It was the previous repairman's fault, see, the radiator's hose ruptured around 2.5 month ago, and burned cylinder head gasket, I was in a hwy so I had the car towed to a stupid repair shop nearby. That asshole didn't tie up the hose very well, so it could touch the exhaust. The heat melted the hose and again car overheated and damaged cylinder head gasket, again.
> Although all that 380 bucks wasn't for this problem, 90 $ was for changing wire and ignition system, at least that improved it's acceleration, tripled I would say.

Click to collapse



Hey Milad!!! 



husam666 said:


> stop talking about your car, and start talking to your crush

Click to collapse



Hello Husum!!! 



watt9493 said:


> Just give me all the money you give these jackas$e$ to work on your car.
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



Hey watt!! 
Didn't win the g1 



deliriousDroid said:


> ma phone is overheating in this heat today, had to underclock.lol

Click to collapse



Hello DD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello boborone!
> 
> 
> Hey Milad!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



hello dave 
whats up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello dave
> whats up?

Click to collapse



not much just at work,
i watched the latest curb your enthusiasm episode last night, it was hilarious 
first episode of the season and tonight going to watch latest weeds epidsode and true blood


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not much just at work,
> i watched the latest curb your enthusiasm episode last night, it was hilarious
> first episode of the season and tonight going to watch latest weeds epidsode and true blood

Click to collapse



i dont know any of these shows 
it's been ages since I touched the TV


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not much just at work,
> i watched the latest curb your enthusiasm episode last night, it was hilarious
> first episode of the season and tonight going to watch latest weeds epidsode and true blood

Click to collapse



 I no has g1
Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

Plus massive humidity I'm sweating just standing here.lol. @milad, sorry to hear about your car troubles, repair guys can really cause more problems if they suck 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Plus massive humidity I'm sweating just standing here.lol. @milad, sorry to hear about your car troubles, repair guys can really cause more problems if they suck
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



thats almost the same as here 
but without humidity 

here's the weather forecast for today


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thats almost the same as here
> but without humidity
> 
> here's the weather forecast for today

Click to collapse



Ahahahahahahaha, this video is not available for mobile

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahahahahahahaha, this video is not available for mobile
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



stupid youtube mobile


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stupid youtube mobile

Click to collapse



It's to make more money I thinks 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

I fell again. In the kitchen. My refrigerator hates me. It leaves water puddles for me to slip on... Sparky is coming home now...... Ow.  If anyone sees Sparky....Tell him to hurry the F up..... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I fell again. In the kitchen. My refrigerator hates me. It leaves water puddles for me to slip on... Sparky is coming home now...... Ow.  If anyone sees Sparky....Tell him to hurry the F up.....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....

Click to collapse



Im sorry to hear that 

besides being in pain, hows it going?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm drinking whipped cream vodka and a coke right now.   SOO good.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im sorry to hear that
> 
> besides being in pain, hows it going?

Click to collapse



I'm starting to feel a little more normal. Sparky is better too  Thank you for asking.
How have you been? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm drinking whipped cream vodka and a coke right now.   SOO good.

Click to collapse



Share?? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

comin your way BD.  But seriously you should def. try this sometime.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm starting to feel a little more normal. Sparky is better too  Thank you for asking.
> How have you been?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....

Click to collapse



good, im looking forward to august i get to go to L.A. and go on the beach cause my sister lives right on the beach, going to be so awesome 


Hello rinzo


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

someone give me a new rom to flash!!!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=638


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

who wants to make my thanks higher then rinzos?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> someone give me a new rom to flash!!!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=638

Click to collapse



No. You flash too much. JK I'm almost as bad as you.... (Not quite, but almost)

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> who wants to make my thanks higher then rinzos?

Click to collapse



u have way too many to get yours higher 

and no asking for free thanks


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> good, im looking forward to august i get to go to L.A. and go on the beach cause my sister lives right on the beach, going to be so awesome
> 
> 
> Hello rinzo

Click to collapse



Wow. That's weird. Either the time stamps are wrong or the xda app has finally lost it. Watts post has a later time stamp but showed up first.
David. That sounds like fun.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wow. That's weird. Either the time stamps are wrong or the xda app has finally lost it. Watts post has a later time stamp but showed up first.
> David. That sounds like fun....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



XDA App lost it, he posted it before me


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. You flash too much. JK I'm almost as bad as you.... (Not quite, but almost)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



i flash something (mod, kernal, rom, uv script) EVERY NIGHT!!!!! MUWAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!! i need to start writing this shizz myself then i dont have to wait on teh devzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............... sorry, crackflashing is serouz biznezz that i no sleep fo


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I fell again. In the kitchen. My refrigerator hates me. It leaves water puddles for me to slip on... Sparky is coming home now...... Ow.  If anyone sees Sparky....Tell him to hurry the F up.....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....

Click to collapse



are you ok?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

I generally flash two builds per device per day. I am worse then. 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you ok?

Click to collapse



No. I hurt my entire left side and elbow. I think I actually fractured it..... My hip is killing me ...... Oooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Ow.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I generally flash two builds per device per day. I am worse then.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



but chews teh home all day. im not. i dl stuff on 3g, then flash as im out or in school or at work or half asleep....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I hurt my entire left side and elbow. I think I actually fractured it..... My hip is killing me ...... Oooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Ow.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



that sucks
do you want me to call for help


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that sucks
> do you want me to call for help

Click to collapse



Yes. I think if you yell out your window to the nearest doctor....and he walks (swims??) here... I should be helped in about a month . Sound good?


Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> good, im looking forward to august i get to go to L.A. and go on the beach cause my sister lives right on the beach, going to be so awesome
> 
> 
> Hello rinzo

Click to collapse



Hey david.  whats really good?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> but chews teh home all day. im not. i dl stuff on 3g, then flash as im out or in school or at work or half asleep....

Click to collapse



I dl on whatever I'm using ATM. if I'm on the NS I slow over 3g. If  I'm on the N1 or the windows machine I use wifi....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hey david.  whats really good?

Click to collapse



What's goin on RinZo.....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I dl on whatever I'm using ATM. if I'm on the NS I slow over 3g. If  I'm on the N1 or the windows machine I use wifi....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



yeah.... but youre home....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's goin on RinZo.....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Nothing. Waiting on dinner trying to get a look on my phone that I like so I can post it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

@Rinzo

Im good 

and excited to take vacation in august


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

I am (hopefully) taking time off in August also.  My sister is due at the beginning of the month and I'd like to be there.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi bd, rinzo, others.
> Sorry to hear that BD. Hope you get well soon.
> 
> @watt. Give MIUI a try. You'll love it. And it gets updates every week.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be the spokesperson for MIUI lol.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi bd, rinzo, others.
> Sorry to hear that BD. Hope you get well soon.
> 
> @watt. Give MIUI a try. You'll love it. And it gets updates every week.
> ...

Click to collapse



i used it. hated it. and your next post is 1000!!!!! 1000 spammy posts!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why you hated it watt? Too iPhonish? Maybe but it has nice features.
> 
> My 1000th post. Wow. All thanks to off topic.
> 
> Sent from me HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes. i no isheep. and havs a partay!!!!!! clicky my link and pick a rom please? :}


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

I flashed MIUI before CM7.  Coming from an iPhone I thought I would like it.  I was lost haha.  I like having an app drawer.  But I'm thinking about giving it a second try.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I flashed MIUI before CM7.  Coming from an iPhone I thought I would like it.  I was lost haha.  I like having an app drawer.  But I'm thinking about giving it a second try.

Click to collapse



I loooove my CM7. (Hi guys!)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

whats up obs.  Hows the breeding coming along?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> whats up obs.  Hows the breeding coming along?

Click to collapse



Not good. >.< Stupid Pokemon, mofos need to have more sex.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Not good. >.< Stupid Pokemon, mofos need to have more sex.

Click to collapse



haha i play all the time on my phone. sapphire and ruby FTW. NOW SUGGEST ME A ROM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

Would you believe Sparky brought home, a Physicians assistant and a EMS person with him (his Niece who is actually the same age as him  I still find that weird...is a physicians assistant and her husband is EMS)... I didn't have to goto the hospital. I bruised my hip and elbow but nothing is broken...   so..... I'm okay now. What did I miss? Watt did you pick a ROM yet?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I flashed MIUI before CM7.  Coming from an iPhone I thought I would like it.  I was lost haha.  I like having an app drawer.  But I'm thinking about giving it a second try.

Click to collapse



I love MIUI. I'm running  The Oxygen ROM on my NS right now though... I flashed some Gigglebread on the N1 and then went back to MIUI....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love MIUI. I'm running  The Oxygen ROM on my NS right now though... I flashed some Gigglebread on the N1 and then went back to MIUI....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....

Click to collapse




My main thng is customization.  There's a lot you can do with both cm7 and miui.  But MIUI's lock screens are soooo dope.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> My main thng is customization.  There's a lot you can do with both cm7 and miui.  But MIUI's lock screens are soooo dope.

Click to collapse



That's why I'm back on MIUI...  
I just gotta get a  Gigglebread fix now and then

Did I just ....Nah, wasn't me.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

Back to cm7

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol nice.  I'm a fan of cm7.  My favorite part is the flashlight that comes with it.  It makes everyone jelly.  In other news I think I'll start posting screenshots here instead of the inspire forum.  the post your screen thread is so dead.  HAH I rhymed


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. Whoo. Win.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

My current

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

This is my current home screen


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> This is my current home screen

Click to collapse



Boo three screener!

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Boo three screener!
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



I used to have icons everywhere. I JUST went to cleanscreen after wiping my phone.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I used to have icons everywhere. I JUST went to cleanscreen after wiping my phone.

Click to collapse



I love a nice clean look.  My other two screens are filled with icons and music and weather widgets haha


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

so theres SO MUCH [email protected]#$%^& INFIGHTING AT THE DINC DEV FORUMS, HALF OUR DEVS BROKE DOWN LIKE PU$$IES AND LEFT TO THIER OWN FORUMS.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

wake up mafia!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

funny thing is I was actually sleeping


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> funny thing is I was actually sleeping

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyOSx62c2Ic

this^
10 char


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

Nitey nite fam. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Sparky says g'nite.... So does Pipsqueak...

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

niiiiiight hope you're not too sore in the morning. or bruised


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> niiiiiight hope you're not too sore in the morning. or bruised

Click to collapse



Come on! Pipsqueak is right there! The bird can see everything! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Hahaha.  I'm talking about the spill she took earlier....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Watch a movie about gigantic trannies yesterday.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

good morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Morn, hus. How's life treating ya?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morn, hus. How's life treating ya?

Click to collapse



good, nothing special 

anything with you?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good, nothing special
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



Watched Trannies 3 until 2.30am yesterday. Feeling fresh as a bunny though...

Hey dex! Morning!


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, hi sakai, hus, dex.
> @dex. Haven't seen you in a while, where u been?

Click to collapse



Vacations on an island called Syros  Now I'm back...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Vacations on an island called Syros  Now I'm back...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



welcome back


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> welcome back

Click to collapse




Thanks Hus  any news here? What did I miss?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Hus calling people fags. Lol.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hus calling people fags. Lol.

Click to collapse



that's trolling mate


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's trolling mate

Click to collapse



Don't make me go through my archives. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't make me go through my archives. Again.

Click to collapse



ok ok 

evil xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok ok
> 
> evil xD

Click to collapse



Lawyered! Lolz! Thanks to Google, my emails are soooooo easy to search.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well looks like I DO get my chance at developing! 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Sent from my iPhone (lol jk )


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone (lol jk )

Click to collapse



watch your language on xda   


 

hi


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

Good morning. Pipsqueak is gonna join the League against zombies...since you guys didn't want her in  the Mafia..... She's STILL kinda mad about that

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good morning. Pipsqueak is gonna join the League against zombies...since you guys didn't want her in  the Mafia..... She's STILL kinda mad about that
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I gave her a respectful position, it's not my fault she refused it 

JK 

anyway, how's your leg?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi, idave, hus, bd.
> @hus. You or twitch were supposed to tell me what's with developer banana!
> Tell me!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi
c'mon, it will, just have faith in yourself, a girl that i barely know just gave me her number 














ok fine it's 1/2 business


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'll try but I can't. It's too hard.
> Anyway, gotta go. Will see one of my friends.
> If it shows I'm online it means I've forgotten to close the browser.

Click to collapse



i forgot to mention that she wants to meet me today 
ok cya later


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I gave her a respectful position, it's not my fault she refused it
> 
> JK
> 
> anyway, how's your leg?

Click to collapse



You did NOT give her a RESPECTFUL position. You was mean.....and bad. My whole left leg and hip....hurts and I have a bruise.... 
So.... What's going on?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning everyone.


@bd sorry to hear about the bruises


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You did NOT give her a RESPECTFUL position. You was mean.....and bad. My whole left leg and hip....hurts and I have a bruise....
> So.... What's going on?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



@leg: that's terrible, are you sure you did not fracture it?

@going on: some girl wants me to help her make a song, she has the lyrics and everything, but she cant play the guitar and compose the chords

@pevs: no


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

It feels so nice just to sit and do nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @leg: that's terrible, are you sure you did not fracture it?
> 
> @going on: some girl wants me to help her make a song, she has the lyrics and everything, but she cant play the guitar and compose the chords
> 
> @pevs: no

Click to collapse



Sparky's Niece says no. However, I'm going for x-rays later today, just to be sure. Also, Sparky flipped out on the owner since we told him about the leak months ago. We are getting a new fridge. We thought about suing him but I love this apartment and don't wanna move....
Edit: (damn keyboard) that is cool about the song collaboration.... 
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 12, 2011)

I woke up on the floor.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmmm I doubt you were drunk knowing how young you are...  Fell off the bed??


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I woke up on the floor.

Click to collapse



Ummmmm, lopsided bed obsy? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 12, 2011)

Nah, my mom told me to get out of bed. So I grabbed my pillow, got out of bed, and slept on the floor. 

Obey the letter of the law, if not the spirit. :3


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Well played.. She never said to wake up. she just said to get out of bed


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Well played.. She never said to wake up. she just said to get out of bed

Click to collapse



Parents hate loopholes, but personally I think it makes thinking about what you have to say to your child more challenging  Games that require intelligence should never be abhorred, they help stimulate the mind!  Also, everything in life is a game, why not try and demolish everyone else? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Parents hate loopholes, but personally I think it makes thinking about what you have to say to your child more challenging  Games that require intelligence should never be abhorred, they help stimulate the mind!  Also, everything in life is a game, why not try and demolish everyone else?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



As a parent I must say that loopholes are always taken care of with a backslap ....see what I did there?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

What's up guys. The developer of magnolia roms for the dinc is going to take me under his wing and teach me. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys. The developer of magnolia roms for the dinc is going to take me under his wing and teach me.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Awesome  I hope you make some good ROMs


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Awesome  I hope you make some good ROMs

Click to collapse



I'm going to make *****in roms!
Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I finally have a look that I might keep a couple days.  siiiiick


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I finally have a look that I might keep a couple days.  siiiiick

Click to collapse



Nah. I keep trying new looks and then recycle the really good ones once in awhile 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

Magnolia stock theme. This rom is at least one year old, yet still the most stable, least power consuming and the one I'm devvin for! 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nah. I keep trying new looks and then recycle the really good ones once in awhile
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



For some reason I always go back to the same wallpaper. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello
Rinzo,Watt and Milad 

Im shopping for a blue sweet wallpaper for my phone and cant seem to find one that meets my needs, 

feel free to share


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dave!
> What kind of wallpaper you want?

Click to collapse



something blue and dark and evil with some black


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Found these:
> http://dark.pozadia.org/wallpaper/Blue-Vector-Skulls/
> http://dark.pozadia.org/wallpaper/Blue-Night-Tree-Fog/
> http://goo.gl/TyCXo
> http://goo.gl/VbLkI

Click to collapse




The third one wouldn't let me see it... 

Also i saw the skull one and the tree one already

the tree one is a possibility 

the bat one is to bright


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

im back
man that girl is the coolest thing i met in ages


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

What do u think so far? 














Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im back
> man that girl is the coolest thing i met in ages

Click to collapse



Women are things! 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What do u think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a fan of blue. (don't ask, plz)

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Women are things!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



wtf lool


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, G+ got blocked here.
> You know, there is a rule: There are no real social networks unless they are blocked in Iran.
> Well, thank God for vpn.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's one hell of an improvement 
keep it on


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dave. Um....

Click to collapse




Um...?!?!?!

what does that mean?

LOL


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats your theme you're working on.  Or just a screenie?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Thats your theme you're working on.  Or just a screenie?

Click to collapse



no its not my theme, its someone elses and its called: Shake & Bake 

Its really a nice theme i just need to find a better wallpaper.



@milad what don't u like about it?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It means I don't like it, imho.
> 
> @hus. Yeah, it turns out she has the same problem as me, people only use us.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



people use us?? what does that mean?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I mean most people around us, only contact us when they need something. And for me it's 100% accurate. Nobody ever called me unless he wants me to do something for him. Except my few friends.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh yeah, i totaly agree with you, i really hate it when that happens


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I really like everything mostly stock looking, so it's normal for to don't like it. Specially, those battery and signal indicators, I hate those.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh i like those i think they are awesome looking especially the  signal icons 


On another note im super pissed netflix charging 15 bucks a month now for my plan that i have now for 10 a month 

Now its either 7.99/month unlimited streaming or 7.99/month for 1 dvd at a time or Both for 15.98

WTF???


Guess ill go to the unlimited streaming for 7.99
and forget the dvds


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

woooooow I have to look at mine.  Thats really dumb they just keep raising the price


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> **** DVDs. I only have my movies on my external HD. I got them on my lifetime plan from thepira*beep*.
> 
> @hus. People suck.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



again with the P word!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> woooooow I have to look at mine.  Thats really dumb they just keep raising the price

Click to collapse



ya i just got an email its taking effect sept 1st 

so i just downgraded to streaming only, 1 dvd at a time i hardly used anyway it was just nice to have both for 9.99 a month instead of 16 bucks a month


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> again with the P word!!!

Click to collapse



F*ck the p word, there are better word sites out there


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

im going to bed now
cya later guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im going to bed now
> cya later guys

Click to collapse



laterz, and night


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

nighty night


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> For some reason I always go back to the same wallpaper.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



+1,000,000

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yaaaay for the new market! Its not missing chromosomes any more!

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2011)

I haz new market too.... Yay.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Yay for cyanogens battery life

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, and hey Watt, bbd, rinzo and David

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz new market too.... Yay.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Where did you get it from? 

By the way, for Husam:






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh God, twitch, I'm laughing so hard


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where did you get it from?
> 
> By the way, for Husam:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1166201
Here

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where did you get it from?
> 
> By the way, for Husam:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I'm back!

@Milad: Relationships are built on mutual communication, trust, and understanding. NOT on facebook. Go talk to her. Ask her out for coffee, etc.

@Hus: You go buddy. Write a simple love song (or get one from the internet...) for her and play it out. Ask her if she liked the tune. Name your first kid after me (my real name, please) if you get married. 

@BD: You be careful, girl. 

Falling around in the kitchen is no way to get through life. 

Daughter, I am disappoint. And worried too.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1166201
> Here
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Thank you Watt, I like the new Market  It's coo'.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> As a parent I must say that loopholes are always taken care of with a backslap ....see what I did there?

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious.... Plus, not all parents would brutally smack their children like you.... They weren't raised as well as you were haha 


-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And I'm back!
> 
> @Milad: Relationships are built on mutual communication, trust, and understanding. NOT on facebook. Go talk to her. Ask her out for coffee, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok... maybe will do 

good morning yo!

@twitch lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok... maybe will do
> 
> good morning yo!
> 
> @twitch lol

Click to collapse



Name your child after me, I'm awesome so in theory your child will be awesome too! Especially since you're going to be the child's parent  Plus David is a common name in this thread...come on!

You like that pic don't you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Name your child after me, I'm awesome so in theory your child will be awesome too! Especially since you're going to be the child's parent  Plus David is a common name in this thread...come on!
> 
> You like that pic don't you?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I would probably be the one who makes him (finally) lose his virginity. Husam's a lost case, btw. But I'm still hopeful. 

@Twitch: the Arabic version of my name would probably be Daud. Sounds kinda like dude...


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow guys, what new market? Is that the one with movies and books and stuff?

Sent from my iPhone (lol jk )


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I would probably be the one who makes him (finally) lose his virginity. Husam's a lost case, btw. But I'm still hopeful.
> 
> @Twitch: the Arabic version of my name would probably be Daud. Sounds kinda like dude...

Click to collapse



how did you know that? 

anyway, stop acting like kids


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 13, 2011)

I just installed the new market and it's awesome. Looks kinda like WP7

Sent from my iPhone (lol jk )


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I just installed the new market and it's awesome. Looks kinda like WP7
> 
> Sent from my iPhone (lol jk )

Click to collapse



hey dave
what new market?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

@Husam: know what?

@David; Hey dude with awesome name


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @Husam: know what?
> 
> @David; Hey dude with awesome name

Click to collapse



lol xD

know that david=daud


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol xD
> 
> know that david=daud

Click to collapse



Coz I haz smarts?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz I haz smarts?

Click to collapse



nope, I doubt that 


JK


anyway, do you wanna bet on what you said earlier?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, I doubt that
> 
> 
> JK
> ...

Click to collapse



Crass attempt at humour removed upon special request. 


     

*troll-face*


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf is wrong with you?

Click to collapse



wtf you are doing here and i'm asking you as fast as you can read wtf i wrote up there  
you got 10 seconds then i'll delete the f^ckin post


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You losing your virginity? Erm... to your hand in the next 24 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





This is husam. Lololollol XD

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 653545
> This is husam. Lololollol XD
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



trollolololololololol 

i heard he is going to lose his virginity today , omg , good luck dude  

hope her family don't catch you loooooooooooooool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

k0sh said:


> trollolololololololol
> 
> i heard he is going to lose his virginity today , omg , good luck dude
> 
> hope her family don't catch you loooooooooooooool

Click to collapse



If he does don't be like me and USE CONDOMS!!!

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> If he does don't be like me and USE CONDOMS!!!
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



no wonder why you become like this 




LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

are you done trolling me?

@kosh, no,


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you done trolling me?
> 
> @kosh, no,

Click to collapse



Maybe. 

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave
> what new market?[/QUO]

Click to collapse


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



oo0o0o0ops sorry this is what really happened to you when you didn't use Condom


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

Husam! You're not mad at me, are you? All jokes aside, don't be so sensitive, buddy. 

And I'm really sorry. 

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where did you get it from?
> 
> By the way, for Husam:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it from a link on G+ from someone in a circle, that circles my own circles that are circular.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey people's. The new market just force closes on me

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dudes. How is it going.
> 
> @sakai. Dude, what can I do when my only way of communication is Facebook? I don't have her number FFS!

Click to collapse



Chat with her. Ask her out for coffee and to talk. Don't creep her out. The things you shouldn't say are the things you don't wanna hear from a gay bodybuilder. That's pretty much all the advice I can give, really.

Although... FB romance?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

FB romance sucks. And if she stays far away... leave it at that. Long distance never works.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

That'll do. Go get her then


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey milad, you said social networking sites where blocked in your country, then why do you have Facebook?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey  Wait.. Who's leaving? Hus?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 13, 2011)

Trying to find a damn laptop for cheap... I only have $130 left to my name... all I need is decent speed and a hard drivd at 160 gigs or above ;-;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey people's. The new market just force closes on me
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



sucks for u  

it works great for me and i love it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> sucks for u
> 
> it works great for me and i love it

Click to collapse



It stays open just long enough to tease me.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Wait.. Who's leaving? Hus?

Click to collapse



Yes, there were jokes about him losing virginity and he left  But he'll be back

Sent from my iPhone (lol jk )


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

what did I miss?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> what did I miss?

Click to collapse



i dont know i think its just me and u tho 

on another note my chase app actually recognized a picture taken check and deposited it, 
i found out the secret, put the check on a window seal while its sunny out


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Trying to find a damn laptop for cheap... I only have $130 left to my name... all I need is decent speed and a hard drivd at 160 gigs or above ;-;

Click to collapse



Tiger direct.com

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tiger direct.com
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



oh hey watt 

did u guys get the new market?

Its so cool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh hey watt
> 
> did u guys get the new market?
> 
> Its so cool

Click to collapse



I have it, but my backups don't. 
Heres todays screenie


Go launcher, touchwiz theme and the most important part my sexy gf. 

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have it, but my backups don't.
> Heres todays screenie
> View attachment 653904
> Go launcher, touchwiz theme and the most important part my sexy gf.
> ...

Click to collapse



nice

what do u mean backups don't work?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> nice
> 
> what do u mean backups don't work?

Click to collapse



They don't have the market. I have 7-8 backups that I flash between

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 13, 2011)

Ohh okay  He'll be back 

hey again btw


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

darnit I can't get this music mod to work


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi people.
> @dd. Yeah it's blocked, along with Twitter, and recently G+. Basically, they block every social networking sites and sources to free news, like BBC, etc.
> Why I have Facebook? Why wouldn't I? Everyone has Facebook here. Even my dad.

Click to collapse



Sucks 

and hello milad
and max 

@rinzo what music mod?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

Someone modded a skin for music mod and for some reason it isn't working for me


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2011)

Music mod is a (modded, duh) version of the original 2.2 Android music player by Elliot Stocker. It's very nice.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Music mod is a (modded, duh) version of the original 2.2 Android music player by Elliot Stocker. It's very nice.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Yeah I know that but for some reason the album art isn't working and when I switch songs only two covers show up.  It's making me mad


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi people.
> @dd. Yeah it's blocked, along with Twitter, and recently G+. Basically, they block every social networking sites and sources to free news, like BBC, etc.
> Why I have Facebook? Why wouldn't I? Everyone has Facebook here. Even my dad.

Click to collapse



I meant how do you have Facebook if it's blocked?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I meant how do you have Facebook if it's blocked?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Cough proxy cough?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Cough proxy cough?

Click to collapse



Just like in school. 

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just like in school.
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



Boy, you home schooled. You don't need a proxy haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

Bills suck.  esp. credit cards.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yeah I know that but for some reason the album art isn't working and when I switch songs only two covers show up.  It's making me mad

Click to collapse



That comment wasn't for YOU. it was for (i forgot who) whomever asked you what was music mod....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That comment wasn't for YOU. it was for (i forgot who) whomever asked you what was music mod....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



oh whoopsie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That comment wasn't for YOU. it was for (i forgot who) whomever asked you what was music mod....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



i got it


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

whew one of the bills I was stressing about already came out and I didn't know it.  So I have more money than I thought.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

aww man Boondocks is so freakin funny


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Boy, you home schooled. You don't need a proxy haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



not next year


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 14, 2011)

wheres husam???!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> wheres husam???!!!!

Click to collapse



oops didn't mean to thank you haaha


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys, look at what I saw on the laundry room of my college dorms haha







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys, look at what I saw on the laundry room of my college dorms haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTH?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2011)

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

@twitch. that looks like something that would be at a daycare or something lol.  Pikmin is fun though.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Guys, look at what I saw on the laundry room of my college dorms haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



... That... is amazing.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hus still mad? Teehee... how cute... 

Morning guys


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

morning sakai. 



and yes it looks that way.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 14, 2011)

Night all. I apologize to husam. Sorry bud

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

I flashed my first ROM in over a month today.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I flashed my first ROM in over a month today.

Click to collapse



Let the ord commence

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

nooooooooo.  I think I'll stay for a while. I like CM7.  It was just an update that I flashed,


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

I always flash CM7 updates... a lot of cool stuff...

Screenshots from the power menu, hardware button camera... really kewl and useful stuff.


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 14, 2011)

Lmao. Guys, look what I found on Google (2 in the list)


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 14, 2011)

And here is another awesome pic


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lmao. Guys, look what I found on Google (2 in the list)

Click to collapse



Lmao. Uhhh, 2?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao. Uhhh, 2?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm dying right now. Try to search it and look above the top result.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm dying right now. Try to search it and look above the top result.

Click to collapse



The Wikipedia one?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 14, 2011)

*trololololol*

Who's leaving for good? You "at no show " leader or the rocker from beyond the sea?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

@MTM the rocker


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> the rocker

Click to collapse



'Bout time  








I kid,I kid 
What's his major malfunction?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

I think people were talking about him losing his virginity and he left?  I dunno


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 'Bout time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He trolls, but couldn't take it when people troll him


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 'Bout time

Click to collapse



don't be that happy


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't be that happy

Click to collapse



what's up hus

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> what's up hus
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



nothing much 

what's the latest with you?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

hus!! you trickster you


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> hus!! you trickster you

Click to collapse



yes i am


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't be that happy

Click to collapse



You basterd!

But I knew you'd be back... you can't escape the clutches of.... THE OT...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You basterd!
> 
> But I knew you'd be back... you can't escape the clutches of.... THE OT...

Click to collapse



wait for it


wait for it















there


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi hus! Missed you! *troll face*
> Hi others!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol 

how's it going?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all ! Maax.us is finally spam free! Get posting. Now!!


Ps. If I accidentally banned someone that I shouldn't, notify me 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi all ! Maax.us is finally spam free! Get posting. Now!!
> 
> 
> Ps. If I accidentally banned someone that I shouldn't, notify me
> ...

Click to collapse



phpbb needs an upgrade


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi all ! Maax.us is finally spam free! Get posting. Now!!
> 
> 
> Ps. If I accidentally banned someone that I shouldn't, notify me
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Dexter 



husam666 said:


> phpbb needs an upgrade

Click to collapse



hello husam


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> hello husam

Click to collapse



hey dave

I just remembered one of my all time old favorite dos games called "Dangerous Dave", anybody remembers it?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave
> 
> I just remembered one of my all time old favorite dos games called "Dangerous Dave", anybody remembers it?

Click to collapse



Hey Hus, Dave...

Um... Never heard about it, but I remember doom 
Also, I saw about the upgrade, but i.think that the theme & mods are not compatible with the new version yet...  So I'd say let's wait for a.while 



Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Hus, Dave...
> 
> Um... Never heard about it, but I remember doom
> Also, I saw about the upgrade, but i.think that the theme & mods are not compatible with the new version yet...  So I'd say let's wait for a.while
> ...

Click to collapse



how can you not know this game? 





@update: good point


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 14, 2011)

You guys got played by Husam  Well played Husam, well played. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You guys got played by Husam  Well played Husam, well played.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



see Devan when i say works every time, i mean it works every freaking time 

anyway, what's up?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

'night whoever here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'night whoever here

Click to collapse



later and night!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm hungry..... I want sum....food. cereal maybe? Hi all

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm hungry..... I want sum....food. cereal maybe? Hi all
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Just me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 15, 2011)

Heey babydoll and David. What's new?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey babydoll and David. What's new?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hey and not too much new,

u?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey and not too much new,
> 
> u?

Click to collapse



Not much, tired. Watching corner gas, ever seen any?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not much, tired. Watching corner gas, ever seen any?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no.. what is it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no.. what is it?

Click to collapse



A Canadian show about a small Saskatchewan town quirky, but funny

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2011)

I just changed my T-Mobile plan and saved 30$ and I signed up for another 10% off that....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> A Canadian show about a small Saskatchewan town quirky, but funny
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I stay away from [Insert Country Here]'s quirky shows.

TRANSLATION: Nobody gets it but us. The Lords of International Humour frowns upon such shenanigans but these fools keep showing it.




And good morning to all. 

And, and, I crowning Husam the Drama King of OT.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

So bored.

And my ass hurts.

And it's too dark to read manga.

YAY CAR RIDES


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> So bored.
> 
> And my ass hurts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didja get into prison?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

It happens to the best of us obs


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It happens to the best of us obs

Click to collapse



Not me. Not even once. 



Yet.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

Its so awesome to come home from work and have to go to bed right away to get up for work


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

@Husam:

https://plus.google.com/100848084498482158487/posts/Su6k6Wsqckt


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi..... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey BD... 

Somehow... I'm reminded of an episode in HIMYM where Stella's husband wrote a screenplay about Ted. It was kinda hilarious.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey BD...
> 
> Somehow... I'm reminded of an episode in HIMYM where Stella's husband wrote a screenplay about Ted. It was kinda hilarious.

Click to collapse



HIMYM is the best!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah!

Bad news is that the next episode is in September


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Bad news is that the next episode is in September

Click to collapse



goodmorning

ill check that link when i get off the bed and boot my netbook, even though its next to me on the floor. 

and you can watch more episodes here tv.blinkx.com maybe seasons you missed


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

I watched all of it. ALL OF IT!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I watched all of it. ALL OF IT!

Click to collapse



time for another show? 

and @that link ...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> time for another show?
> 
> and @that link ...

Click to collapse




It be a joke... I was a late bloomer in the scene, much like Barney. So, I understand the "hand" jokes, and stuff... and since I know you're not mad 

And since it's funny...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It be a joke... I was a late bloomer in the scene, much like Barney. So, I understand the "hand" jokes, and stuff... and since I know you're not mad
> 
> And since it's funny...

Click to collapse



lol that's something new about you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol that's something new about you

Click to collapse



Hehehe... I might be a suave asshat, but wiser men than I have said this and I agree:



> Everyone was once a noob

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hehehe... I might be a suave asshat, but wiser men than I have said this and I agree:

Click to collapse



I'm never a noob 

how do I upgrade my mother's milestone to froyo without risk bricking it or getting the radio locked?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

Noob as in newbie. Refers to the first time you're doing something...

It's like the first time ever that you ever f... flashed a ROM on your phone. 





Just tell her how fast it is with FroYo? I mean, it tastes awesome!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Noob as in newbie. Refers to the first time you're doing something...
> 
> It's like the first time ever that you ever f... flashed a ROM on your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you did not get it,
first i said im not a noob, then i asked a noob question lol

and she's the one who wants me to upgrade it, but since it's not my phone, na uh 
and also the fact im in another country


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

Switch with her! That'll be an incentive


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Switch with her! That'll be an incentive

Click to collapse



lol, she offered, i refused 

anyway, look at my facbook status and troll my brother


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

Too lazy to FB. I'm on G+ now. 

I'll troll 2moro morning. Saturdays are slowing down for me... might even be able to check in on XDA for a bit


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Too lazy to FB. I'm on G+ now.
> 
> I'll troll 2moro morning. Saturdays are slowing down for me... might even be able to check in on XDA for a bit

Click to collapse



ok
here's what its all about maybe you'll change ur  mind 


> Now I get the real idea about punk,
> it's not about anarchy, breaking the law...
> it's all about attention whoring

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 15, 2011)

There is police guarding the exits of my town  I think someone got beat up because they found blood on the road 
They also found an empty car 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

Usted perdió el juego... 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Usted perdió el juego...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Usted perdió el juego...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



fffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Usted perdió el juego...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Usted perdió el juego...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I guess its time to refresh my spanish....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I guess its time to refresh my spanish....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



or use google translator


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or use google translator

Click to collapse



On phone right now... So no  maybe later.....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

Why aren't you turds on my Facebook? I don't update, but I use it for chat.

http://www.facebook.com/obsidianchao


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Why aren't you turds on my Facebook? I don't update, but I use it for chat.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/obsidianchao

Click to collapse



hi obs
i just added you


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 15, 2011)

So my gf pulled an ask nighter last night cause she's not allowed outside. So I don't get to talk to her because she wants to ignore get friends and dad. -.- fffffuuuuui

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So my gf pulled an ask nighter last night cause she's not allowed outside. So I don't get to talk to her because she wants to ignore get friends and dad. -.- fffffuuuuui
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Your autocorrect is on the fritz, yo.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hohoho! 2000 here! Finally! 

Also hi obs, watt 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Your autocorrect is on the fritz, yo.

Click to collapse



Its called swype that I don't bother checking. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

Husam is teaching me about the middle east... and how stupid I am.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Husam is teaching me about the middle east... and how stupid I am.

Click to collapse



you're not stupid 
you're just ignorant 

jk


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

Me: "Everyone thinks I'm gay!"

Husam: "Maybe you should stop telling men you love them. Twitch for starters."

Me: "HEY. HEY. THAT WAS CONSENSUAL."


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

Current discussion topic: shagging Twitch's girlfriend


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

Current topic of conversation: Twitch shagging his girlfriend, shag your own 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

I call dueces


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I call dueces

Click to collapse



You're leaving?  Deuces means peace right? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha no by that I meant seconds. It was a joke. Anyways, hows everyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha no by that I meant seconds. It was a joke. Anyways, hows everyone?

Click to collapse



You get no seconds! That's mine.  My mafia needs to chill haha I'm good, I'm home for the weekend. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 15, 2011)

summer school is gaaaayyy


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> summer school is gaaaayyy

Click to collapse



Yes it is, I hate the work I have to do 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

I have the 10-hour nyan cat running on background. Gonna play Crysis 2 and see what I get.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have the 10-hour nyan cat running on background. Gonna play Crysis 2 and see what I get.

Click to collapse



Headaches? That's what I would get. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Friday ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Headaches? That's what I would get.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I already have one. Need something else/new


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I already have one. Need something else/new

Click to collapse



Migraine? XD Yeah! Happy Friday Dave! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

oh it is such a wonderful friday.   SUP dave


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> oh it is such a wonderful friday.   SUP dave

Click to collapse



i know it is a wonderful friday  
just wish i wasnt at work all day 

and whats u with u?

Also hellow sakai and twitch 


Check out my new theme (still needs edited by kosh for a little bit of things):


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Happy Friday ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Friday already ended for me.... It's Saturday


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i know it is a wonderful friday :d
> just wish i wasnt at work all day
> 
> And whats u with u?
> ...

Click to collapse



u haz teh 4g'z but no usez demz!!!!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

Lookin good dave!!


I need something to wake me up.  I think beer might be the answer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> u haz teh 4g'z but no usez demz!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



i no have 4g 



RinZo said:


> Lookin good dave!!
> 
> 
> I need something to wake me up.  I think beer might be the answer

Click to collapse



Thanks, i wish i had the time and patience to learn to theme or i would have really cool themes, til then i have to use other peoples and have to edit and ask for things to improve it 


Beer in the morning is a sign of an alcoholic 

LOL jk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2011)

I just spent moar money on bird food than I do on my own food.....someone remind me again why I do this....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2011)

My new tpu case fer da Sensation...

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

SHINY!!!.   What's goin on BD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Current topic of conversation: Twitch shagging his girlfriend, shag your own
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I can't. I live closer to yours than mine.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> SHINY!!!.   What's goin on BD

Click to collapse



Not much... Blew my (bird) food budget on 4lbs of food and 4lbs of individual seeds that I add in to make my own mix...  I'm a bird food chef  
What are you up to?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

Just trying to find a new look for my phone.  like always haha


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Just trying to find a new look for my phone.  like always haha

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's,a given...I'm kinda partial to the synergy theme for cm7 and ADWEX.... now.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My new tpu case fer da Sensation...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



thats nice 

how fat it is it?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

bleh
..........


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bleh
> ..........

Click to collapse



?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



dont know what to say 

anywayz, goodnight


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dont know what to say
> 
> anywayz, goodnight

Click to collapse



hello and goodnight


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

What do you guys think????


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> What do you guys think????

Click to collapse



cool!!! notifiaction panel is boring tho, however very cool that its on bottom 

how u do that?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

cm7 perk.  And if you haven't noticed I like minimal.  The notification bar is perfect for me haha


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

I wish it would've taken me longer.  I'm bored again.  what to do what to do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I wish it would've taken me longer.  I'm bored again.  what to do what to do

Click to collapse



go drink more beer and watch something funny while getting drunk 

I cant wait til official gingerbread source for epic comes out so i can have fun with a stable cm7


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

I like cm7 a lot.  I want MIUI for the lock screens though.  Maybe sometime just not now


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 16, 2011)

I love CM7 because there's a no lock screen feature that doesn't delay wake-up.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> thats nice
> 
> how fat it is it?

Click to collapse



It's very thin actually.....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's very thin actually.....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....

Click to collapse



where u buy one?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 16, 2011)

I've already changed my phone around haha.  I have a problem


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> where u buy one?

Click to collapse



 TPU-Cases High Gloss Black Flexible TPU Skin Cover Phone Case for HTC Sensation 4G (T-Mobile) [TPU-Cases Retail Packaging] from Amazon.com...
I'm trying to find the URL

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I've already changed my phone around haha.  I have a problem

Click to collapse



What's the problem

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't keep the same look for more than two days haha.  I like one and I do another and like it even better.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 16, 2011)

developing is going to be a lot harder then i thought.... oh well. nothin but time and dr. pepper


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I can't keep the same look for more than two days haha.  I like one and I do another and like it even better.

Click to collapse



That is NOT a problem.... That is FUN!

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone tell me some random launcher to try.

Tried:

GO
Launcher Pro
Launcher7

Liked:

ADW. Still.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Someone tell me some random launcher to try.
> 
> Tried:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LPP?  The one that is $15 and starts with, an S? (can't remember the name) I have both ADWEX and LPP and I switch between them....

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> LPP?  The one that is $15 and starts with, an S? (can't remember the name) I have both ADWEX and LPP and I switch between them....
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



You payed $15 for lpp?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You payed $15 for lpp?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No. Duh. Derp... I'm talking about SBD shell or something (can't remember the freaking name) I only paid 3$ for LPP+ 
Hi Twitch!

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Duh. Derp... I'm talking about SBD shell or something (can't remember the freaking name) I only paid 3$ for LPP+
> Hi Twitch!
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! Spb is ball salsa  Sorry, I haven't been getting much sleep haha HEY BABYDOLL! Did you ever see the movie Suckerpunch? The main character's name is Babydoll! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 16, 2011)

I still need to see suckerpunch


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh yeah! Spb is ball salsa  Sorry, I haven't been getting much sleep haha HEY BABYDOLL! Did you ever see the movie Suckerpunch? The main character's name is Babydoll!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah. I never saw it...but I'm CONSTANTLY reminded of that every time Sparky calls me Babydoll (all the time) in front of his family..... How are you?

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

Husam, can you translate this please?






http://www.flickr.com/photos/wwwrowancom/5940643111/


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

Anybody seen Husam today?

http://www.7iber.com/2011/07/photos-and-audio-july-15-protest/

He's normally on right now, what's up.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay. Using swype as my main input. I just beat the **** out of a stop sign cause my gf felt the need to have a cigarette. Shes 15 and has asthma. Its cause I "stressed her out" not thinking straight right now, gonna log out and calm down, maybe sleep. Night all

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Okay. Using swype as my main input. I just beat the **** out of a stop sign cause my gf felt the need to have a cigarette. Shes 15 and has asthma. Its cause I "stressed her out" not thinking straight right now, gonna log out and calm down, maybe sleep. Night all
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse




Whoa, another bites the dust.

Night man.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> Whoa, another bites the dust.
> 
> Night man.

Click to collapse



Still up. On the phone with her now. She's trekking about staying down florida. That's when I broke down. I couldn't take it

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Still up. On the phone with her now. She's trekking about staying down florida. That's when I broke down. I couldn't take it
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV_E8SPc_jo

This song will make you feel better.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



Top ah the mornin' to ya


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> Top ah the mornin' to ya

Click to collapse



I'll pretend I understand 

what's the latest?


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'll pretend I understand
> 
> what's the latest?

Click to collapse



Not much, been up all night watching NASA tv. Can you check this out? And what's going on man. You ok where you at.

http://www.7iber.com/2011/07/photos-and-audio-july-15-protest/


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> Not much, been up all night watching NASA tv. Can you check this out? And what's going on man. You ok where you at.
> 
> http://www.7iber.com/2011/07/photos-and-audio-july-15-protest/

Click to collapse



yes, I'm pretty fine 

in the hand it says the "military board/council"
the big font in red it says the "Egyptian Management"


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, I'm pretty fine
> 
> in the hand it says the "military board/council"
> the big font in red it says the "Egyptian Management"

Click to collapse



Good to hear. And thanks.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> Good to hear. And thanks.

Click to collapse



I'm not in Egypt so no worries 

ur welcome


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not in Egypt so no worries
> 
> ur welcome

Click to collapse



I was more meaning this
http://www.7iber.com/2011/07/photos-...ly-15-protest/
Didn't know anything was going on Jordan. Thought you guys were pretty good.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> I was more meaning this
> http://www.7iber.com/2011/07/photos-...ly-15-protest/
> Didn't know anything was going on Jordan. Thought you guys were pretty good.

Click to collapse



man i should start reading the news


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> man i should start reading the news

Click to collapse



Haha. Normally the only thing I read about Jordan is how more and people are fleeing their countries and going there. Came across that this morning and was like wow. Thought it was really weird.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> Haha. Normally the only thing I read about Jordan is how more and people are fleeing their countries and going there. Came across that this morning and was like wow. Thought it was really weird.

Click to collapse



I think people here are cowards, idk if they will be able to do something.
and the king knows how to play the game


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think people here are cowards, idk if they will be able to do something.
> and the king knows how to play the game

Click to collapse



ahhh i see now


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> ahhh i see now

Click to collapse



btw, you just lost the game


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> btw, you just lost the game

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, just dropping in to tell you to stick with me on G+ at:

gplus.to/davidlee


----------



## RinZo (Jul 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV_E8SPc_jo
> 
> This song will make you feel better.

Click to collapse



I looooove Atmosphere


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladies & Gentlemen:


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I looooove Atmosphere

Click to collapse



What about Illogic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aavBigXvy4&feature=related

Two of the most real rappers around nowadays.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m27ns5T3jB4&feature=related

I love this song. Play it loud, play it proud.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoD6YRzofZk


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm on twitter too... 
Search for @sakai4eva


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 16, 2011)

http://bit.ly/pSCrnh

Laughing so hard.

@Watt I f*cking told you...


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

Morning everyone  

So, I'm pissed off.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> So, I'm pissed off.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



whoever did that: WIN 

hi


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whoever did that: WIN
> 
> hi

Click to collapse



Whoever did what? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Whoever did what?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



pissed you off


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> http://bit.ly/pSCrnh
> 
> Laughing so hard.
> 
> @Watt I f*cking told you...

Click to collapse



@obs. Her mom is making her come home

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pissed you off

Click to collapse



Not who, what.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey

Click to collapse



Did you try and wipe your ass with your G2? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you try and wipe your ass with your G2?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



XD It's copper, But over black, on a sanded down back, I tryed to remove paint with a screwdriver because I can't find any sanding paper...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD It's copper, But over black, on a sanded down back, I tryed to remove paint with a screwdriver because I can't find any sanding paper...

Click to collapse



IDIOT!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDIOT!!!!

Click to collapse



Hahahah  I did it all a while ago  Just found the back of my phone like yesterday though


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDIOT!!!!

Click to collapse



+11111111111111111/0 That's how fail that is haha 

But yeah, I come home from college to find out I ****ing have bedbugs in my room.             

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> +11111111111111111/0 That's how fail that is haha
> 
> But yeah, I come home from college to find out I ****ing have bedbugs in my room.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Unlucky, But.. they're real?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> +11111111111111111/0 That's how fail that is haha
> 
> But yeah, I come home from college to find out I ****ing have bedbugs in my room.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Maybe you listened ti sakai and made up with them and now they got pregnant and now they reproduced   xD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky, But.. they're real?

Click to collapse



yes 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_bug


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky, But.. they're real?

Click to collapse



Yes, look them up. They also bite you like 6 times nightly when you fall asleep. 

    

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2011)

Ouch... Unlucky dude..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, look them up. They also bite you like 6 times nightly when you fall asleep. I'll show you the aftermath of one night in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your foot stinks


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Your foot stinks

Click to collapse



Maybe that's just you....

I'm not very happy about this, at all.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe that's just you....
> 
> I'm not very happy about this, at all.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i guess you know that all the insects in the world look like this


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

XD Damn bugs, trolling all over the place! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2011)

xD At least it wasn't on your face....  Imagine waking up with one on your eye


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD At least it wasn't on your face....

Click to collapse



I would kill somebody.....fo' reals.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would kill somebody.....fo' reals.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



take it easy 

you can stay at obs's for the night, he loves you


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> take it easy
> 
> you can stay at obs's for the night, he loves you

Click to collapse



No!!! I'd rather get bitten than anally raped! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No!!! I'd rather get bitten than anally raped!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



sooner or later you're going to get it
make it sooner


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sooner or later you're going to get it
> make it sooner

Click to collapse



No! I'm never going to get it. I'd sooner kill myself. I'll keep a cyanide tablet in my pocket at all times.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 16, 2011)

But Twitch, you enjoyed consensual anal, you just don't feel like getting raped?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> But Twitch, you enjoyed consensual anal, you just don't feel like getting raped?

Click to collapse



No, no anal Chao, stop bein' a creeper! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe that's just you....
> 
> I'm not very happy about this, at all.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sorry about the bugs..

grrrr. I hate bugs. any kind.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 16, 2011)

The last time I hit an inanimate object
Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 656813
> The last time I hit an inanimate object
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Doesn't look too bad. The last time I punched something inanimate it was my solid wall and I put a hole straight through it. What'd you punch? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Doesn't look too bad. The last time I punched something inanimate it was my solid wall and I put a hole straight through it. What'd you punch?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for punch the wall!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Doesn't look too bad. The last time I punched something inanimate it was my solid wall and I put a hole straight through it. What'd you punch?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



the fridge


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for punch the wall!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



The wall deserved to be punched haha 

@Husam, he punched the fridge? But, that is the container of the tasty foods. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The wall deserved to be punched haha
> 
> @Husam, he punched the fridge? But, that is the container of the tasty foods.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



that's what ob told me


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's what ob told me

Click to collapse



Chao told you he punched the fridge? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Chao told you he punched the fridge?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



chao told me that watt punched the fridge


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> The wall deserved to be punched haha
> 
> @Husam, he punched the fridge? But, that is the container of the tasty foods.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oopsy, I posted in wrong thread..hahaha


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Oopsy, I posted in wrong thread..hahaha

Click to collapse



Yeah you did  It's a noob mistake. Oh! Chao, he's a crazy guy. I don't think I would chill with him though if we were alone. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah you did  It's a noob mistake. Oh! Chao, he's a crazy guy. I don't think I would chill with him though if we were alone.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



He? who's he? 

Oh, thanks for the understanding a noOb mistake.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> He? who's he?
> 
> Oh, thanks for the understanding a noOb mistake.

Click to collapse



Stop the questions and get the f*** out of here 

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop the questions and get the f*** out of here
> 
> Sent from my MSM using XDA App

Click to collapse



OMG. Did i asked you? How rude you are!!! 

Is this how XDA having people talking like this?

Shame on you.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> OMG. Did i asked you? How rude you are!!!
> 
> Is this how XDA having people talking like this?
> 
> Shame on you.

Click to collapse



Well yes, as long as you have 	less than 200 posts and ur not a girl

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Well yes, as long as you have 	less than 200 posts and ur not a girl
> 
> Sent from my MSM using XDA App

Click to collapse



Flash a new android rom on your tp2? 

@rowwor that's just Husam, he's VERY anti-noob. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Flash a new android rom on your tp2?
> 
> @rowwor that's just Husam, he's VERY anti-noob.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



not flash, still on sd card, just got an upgrade
man it's way faster now 
new kernel, new rom, new rootfs...


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

Helllllooooooo mafia 

What's up? Found a newbie?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Helllllooooooo mafia
> 
> What's up? Found a newbie?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



hey dex 
i still doubt that the newbie is orange

yeah kinda


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Well yes, as long as you have 	less than 200 posts and ur not a girl
> 
> Sent from my MSM using XDA App

Click to collapse



I didn't joining in XDA it doesn't means I wasn't here from beginning.

The post count is nothing to me. 

And I'm not a Dude. 

You're right, I'm getting out of here as you wish. I'm not going to waste my time on the crap.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I didn't joining in XDA it doesn't means I wasn't here from beginning.
> 
> The post count is nothing to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u mad sis?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Doesn't look too bad. The last time I punched something inanimate it was my solid wall and I put a hole straight through it. What'd you punch?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



A stud behind the wall. So I didn't put a hole in it, just cracked the stud.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I didn't joining in XDA it doesn't means I wasn't here from beginning.
> 
> The post count is nothing to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't let Husam scare you off. 

@Hi Dex! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't let Husam scare you off.
> 
> @Hi Dex!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Thanks twitch, It was nice to have a little play with you in Banned game Today. I didn't know this thread till you mentioned about.

Anyway, I'm a new member on here, it doesn't means I don't know the house rules and how to talk to people.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Thanks twitch, It was nice to have a little play with you in Banned game Today. I didn't know this thread till you mentioned about.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a new member on here, it doesn't means I don't know the house rules and how to talk to people.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the forum  
Now let's do it the orb way......XD
Please read , search , respect and enjoy.

Now something mine: watch out for the trolls, they are everywhere! And don't pay attention to husam... He's just having fun... He likes to do so with the noobs 






But be careful 


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Now let's do it the orb way......XD
> Please read , search , respect and enjoy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Dexter. 

It's funny that people calling me noob. LOL First time my online experience. I better just keep quite and carry on my reading, searching..stay away from trolls.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Now let's do it the orb way......XD
> Please read , search , respect and enjoy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, you make me imagine myself as a cat that plays with a mouse before it kills it  

btw im not a troll, im just moody


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Thanks Dexter.
> 
> It's funny that people calling me noob. LOL First time my online experience. I better just keep quite and carry on my reading, searching..stay away from trolls.

Click to collapse



Well around here calling someone noob is very frequent. Although officially you are not a noob after 10 posts, in fact this limit has raised to 100 ... Then you get more respect from the rest of the community. before that you are just talking trash with stupid questions(that's what  some say ).Generally these are the main post count goals-levels:
1post~>10 posts~>100~>200~>500~>1000~>2000~>5000~>7500~>10.000~>15.000~>oo

Now if someone is on another level, he/she may call noob someone who is on a lower level....
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well around here calling someone noob is very frequent. Although officially you are not a noob after 10 posts, in fact this limit has raised to 100 ... Then you get more respect from the rest of the community. before that you are just talking trash with stupid questions(that's what  some say ).Generally these are the main post count goals-levels:
> 1post~>10 posts~>100~>200~>500~>1000~>2000~>5000~>7500~>10.000~>15.000~>oo
> 
> Now if someone is on another level, he/she may call noob someone who is on a lower level....
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



lol, you gotta stop xD


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well around here calling someone noob is very frequent. Although officially you are not a noob after 10 posts, in fact this limit has raised to 100 ... Then you get more respect from the rest of the community. before that you are just talking trash with stupid questions(that's what  some say ).Generally these are the main post count goals-levels:
> 1post~>10 posts~>100~>200~>500~>1000~>2000~>5000~>7500~>10.000~>15.000~>oo
> 
> Now if someone is on another level, he/she may call noob someone who is on a lower level....
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



LOL!!!

Thanks for the explanation. 

Cheers.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you gotta stop xD

Click to collapse



Ok, the tour is over... Mind the steps please! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ok, the tour is over... Mind the steps please!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



btw, rule 30 has no exceptions


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you gotta stop xD

Click to collapse



He's got this down to a science! Xda for noobs haha xD 

@Rowwor, trust me, you'll see that as time progresses you'll enjoy it here.  And don't let the trolls (And Husam haha) put you down. 

Anyways, what brought you to xda? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ok, the tour is over... Mind the steps please!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I'm proud of you Dexter, you're a good person haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's got this down to a science! Xda for noobs haha xD
> 
> @Rowwor, trust me, you'll see that as time progresses you'll enjoy it here.  And don't let the trolls (And Husam haha) put you down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.... Stealing q's from threads?
Also... Thanks  haha

Answer a question , then ask one 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> .... Stealing q's from threads?
> Also... Thanks  haha
> 
> Answer a question , then ask one
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't steal, only borrow 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> .... Stealing q's from threads?
> Also... Thanks  haha
> 
> Answer a question , then ask one
> ...

Click to collapse



i think so 

btw
@Rowwor: i forgot something, you said you're a girl, rulz of the internet again: tits or gtfo


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think so
> 
> btw
> @Rowwor: i forgot something, you said you're a girl, rulz of the internet again: tits or gtfo

Click to collapse



Hmmm.... That should be the part where babydoll logs in.... XD

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hmmm.... That should be the part where babydoll logs in.... XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Then she rips off Husam's face! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then she rips off Husam's face!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



With her banbrick!!!XD

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then she rips off Husam's face!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



with that brick, which happens to be a lie


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's got this down to a science! Xda for noobs haha xD
> 
> @Rowwor, trust me, you'll see that as time progresses you'll enjoy it here.  And don't let the trolls (And Husam haha) put you down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What brought me here? Learning of course. 

Believe me, I'm dealing trolls everyday and banned them.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> What brought me here? Learning of course.
> 
> Believe me, I'm dealing trolls everyday and banned them.

Click to collapse



What phone do you have? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> What brought me here? Learning of course.
> 
> Believe me, I'm dealing trolls everyday and banned them.

Click to collapse



I'll be a gentle man now 

sry ma'am 



@everyone: read this, #31
http://rulesoftheinternet.com/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What phone do you have?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Nokia 5800 Nav edition, bought a iphone 4 last year but can't unlock it because I'm using the same carrier you have. .


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'll be a gentle man now
> 
> sry ma'am
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will you? can you? I doubt it.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Nokia 5800 Nav edition, bought a iphone 4 last year but can't unlock it because I'm using the same carrier you have. .

Click to collapse



Ewwww! Iphone!  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ewwww! Iphone!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I know, I shouldn't mentioned it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Will you? can you? I doubt it.

Click to collapse



well this could be a make me a sandwich post

but I when I say I will do something, it happens


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Will you? can you? I doubt it.

Click to collapse



Yeah Husam! Lets see your tits haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah Husam! Lets see your tits haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



???

I dont have any tits


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ???
> 
> I dont have any tits

Click to collapse



Big titties! You have them. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah Husam! Lets see your tits haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Big titties! You have them.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



wtf 
are you drunk?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

, ****can't help laughing**** 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> , ****can't help laughing****
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



lol, yeah me too xD


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> , ****can't help laughing****
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Ditto here.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf
> are you drunk?

Click to collapse



No! I'm just bored haha

Now listen to rule # 30 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! I'm just bored haha
> 
> Now listen to rule # 30
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



34 is the best   
i guess that's why eel soup and such sites exist


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! I'm just bored haha
> 
> Now listen to rule # 30
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



And 28.5 and 29 too.... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 16, 2011)

Rule 41 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Rule 41
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



read rule 442


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> read rule 442

Click to collapse



Those rules are crazy haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Those rules are crazy haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i know lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know lol

Click to collapse



Ugh! Flipping	 bedbugs! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

And these are the old ones? Waiting for the new stuff....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ugh! Flipping	 bedbugs!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol, when is the feast? xD


@dex, idk , i just googled internet rules once, and i had them bookmarked 

anywayz; night


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

Night, dash 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I have to go too.... The girl may haven't appeared , but at least I managed to knock out  husam.... 'Night

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, I have to go too.... The girl may haven't appeared , but at least I managed to knock out  husam.... 'Night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Night. Don't dream Husam so much, cuz you'll get nightmare. LOL


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Night. Don't dream Husam so much, cuz you'll get nightmare. LOL

Click to collapse



I have no reason to do so..... Maybe you are talking to your self?...  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Night. Don't dream Husam so much, cuz you'll get nightmare. LOL

Click to collapse



Husam is the one going to sleep haha 

@Chao, I'm having Duff's wings for dinner, you jelly?  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I have no reason to do so..... Maybe you are talking to your self?...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I dream of Husam's tasty melons haha  jk jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Jelly???????????


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Jelly???????????

Click to collapse



Jealous haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Jealous haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Thanks.

Click to collapse



For someone with a lot of posts in other forum you don't know much forum lingo haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> For someone with a lot of posts in other forum you don't know much forum lingo haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Let put this way, I'm not the fast food Generation. I'm an old fashion girl.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

What's up..... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Let put this way, I'm not the fast food Generation. I'm an old fashion girl.

Click to collapse



How old are you if you don't mind me asking? 

And hi babydoll! I have duff's wings 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How old are you if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> And hi babydoll! I have duff's wings
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Right, i don't normal show how old I am, and no one asked before, here I am.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Right, i don't normal show how old I am, and no one asked before, here I am.

Click to collapse



Suuuuure haha That's one pimp ass old lady. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Guess I am.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid has been drinking tonight. And is cooking sausages.  What's up everyone? And noobie? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I think i scared off twitch. LOL.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I think i scared off twitch. LOL.

Click to collapse



Haha, nah. deliriousDroid thinks twitch is prob just busy.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm here....sort of.

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, nah. deliriousDroid thinks twitch is prob just busy.

Click to collapse



DeliriousDroid is right, and referring to himself in the third person haha

No, nothing can scare me away haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> DeliriousDroid is right, and referring to himself in the third person haha
> 
> No, nothing can scare me away haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What's up twitch? 

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up twitch?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



I got bedbugs 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I got bedbugs
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



At college?

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> At college?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



No! In my ****ing room  I wasn't even here! Dx

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> DeliriousDroid is right, and referring to himself in the third person haha
> 
> No, nothing can scare me away haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yes, deliriousDroid is Whats up twitch?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No! In my ****ing room  I wasn't even here! Dx
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



They are hard to get rid of. They are beginning to infest Hudson county (where I live) as well. It's not cheap either. They not only get into the cracks, crevices, and furniture near where you sleep, but can be found as far as 150ft or more from the sleeping area.... I'm sorry to hear that.
 Hey, I also want to apologize again for not being able to lend you what you needed. I really wanted to help. Jon's funeral cost almost six thousand dollars and Sparky and I footed a little more than a third.... 

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> yes, deliriousDroid is Whats up twitch?

Click to collapse



Hi DD. Whatcha drinking?

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They are hard to get rid of. They are beginning to infest Hudson county (where I live) as well. It's not cheap either. They not only get into the cracks, crevices, and furniture near where you sleep, but can be found as far as 150ft or more from the sleeping area.... I'm sorry to hear that.
> Hey, I also want to apologize again for not being able to lend you what you needed. I really wanted to help. Jon's funeral cost almost six thousand dollars and Sparky and I footed a little more than a third....
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



Ugh! I think we are catching them while they're investing because my room is the only one getting infected. Plus, I checked my entire bed and found no eggs or any of them in the crevices. That sucks so much though. :/ We don't have the money to shell out for an exterminator. And it's okay Bd, I didn't expect it, plus I know you have higher priorities.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi DD. Whatcha drinking?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



delirious droid has been drinking beer, then vodka, then whiskey @ twitch, wow, that sucks deliriousDroid had a assassin bug infestation once, brutttaaalllll

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> delirious droid has been drinking beer, then vodka, then whiskey @ twitch, wow, that sucks deliriousDroid had a assassin bug infestation once, brutttaaalllll
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What's an assassin bug? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ugh! I think we are catching them while they're investing because my room is the only one getting infected. Plus, I checked my entire bed and found no eggs or any of them in the crevices. That sucks so much though. :/ We don't have the money to shell out for an exterminator. And it's okay Bd, I didn't expect it, plus I know you have higher priorities.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



They have spray you can use IF you can 
1) find an exterminator supply shop 
2) get said shop to sell it to you. It does work however you can't go in the room for at LEAST twelve hours after application. Much cheaper than hiring a professional..

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They have spray you can use IF you can
> 1) find an exterminator supply shop
> 2) get said shop to sell it to you. It does work however you can't go in the room for at LEAST twelve hours after application. Much cheaper than hiring a professional..
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



How likely is it that they'd sell it to us? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's an assassin bug?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



+1 
yeah wth are those? Do tell dd....

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How likely is it that they'd sell it to us?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Actually about 60%... It really, depends on the person selling it. I've bought stuff from exterminator supply stores before...
 I however have the ability to talk my way into getting anything I want....but you're not me... 

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> +1
> yeah wth are those? Do tell dd....
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



Just read up on them, they don't seem TOO bad, at least they kill cockroaches and bedbugs. They don't even bite humans.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Just read up on them, they don't seem TOO bad, at least they kill cockroaches and bedbugs. They don't even bite humans.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yeah but bugs... Ick! 

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah but bugs... Ick!
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



Yeah, but they're better to have than bedbugs. These things suck. I got 13 bites, just from yesterday.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi family. Back from work feeling the best and most stress free I have ever been

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah, but they're better to have than bedbugs. These things suck. I got 13 bites, just from yesterday.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that twitch, don't know what to advice,


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi family. Back from work feeling the best and most stress free I have ever been
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



That is good to hear Watt.  What ROM are you running today?

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> +1
> yeah wth are those? Do tell dd....
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



They are about the size of a quarter. DD got lots of bites every night for about a month. Bugs like DD oh, and they can live everywhere, but like warmer weather 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> They are about the size of a quarter. DD got lots of bites every night for about a month. Bugs like DD oh, and they can live everywhere, but like warmer weather
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



How did it feel when they bit you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That is good to hear Watt.  What ROM are you running today?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....

Click to collapse



Omfgb. Now my gf isn't answering her phone and I'm worried cause she was waking to wal mart.... I'm scared guys

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How did it feel when they bit you?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



It left a welt for about a week that iched and hurt. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright. Still nothing from my gf. I'm scared

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. Still nothing from my gf. I'm scared
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Phone outta juice? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. Still nothing from my gf. I'm scared
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Were you fighting? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Were you fighting?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



No. everything was perfect for once. Her dad took her phone away. Long story short. She tried to have people over while her dad was in pittsburgh, and he found out. Made her stay in. then she went to wal mart while her dad was coming home. So she's grounded. Facebook really needs to work out their messing system too.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good morning from school


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good morning from school

Click to collapse



Hi Husam! What's up amigo? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Husam! What's up amigo?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I woke up early for a stupid class, drank espresso and I want to vomit now, the second class was canceled, now I have to wait 2:30 hours for a stupid exam 

other than that, it's a wonderful morning 

anything with you?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I woke up early for a stupid class, drank espresso and I want to vomit now, the second class was canceled, now I have to wait 2:30 hours for a stupid exam
> 
> other than that, it's a wonderful morning
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



Sounds like a not so wonderful morning haha xD 

I'm still up from last night, insomnia, bedbugs, they kinda keep you from sleeping 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sounds like a not so wonderful morning haha xD
> 
> I'm still up from last night, insomnia, bedbugs, they kinda keep you from sleeping
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol, it is a wonderful morning for some reason, I think I'm hyper today 

you still can stay at obs 

why don't you sleep on the couch?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, it is a wonderful morning for some reason, I think I'm hyper today
> 
> you still can stay at obs
> 
> why don't you sleep on the couch?

Click to collapse



I actually have a spare room I can sleep I but I don't know, I like my room  It's upsetting that right now it's the only place with the bedbugs. 

And did you ever think you're hyper because of the espresso? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I actually have a spare room I can sleep I but I don't know, I like my room  It's upsetting that right now it's the only place with the bedbugs.
> 
> And did you ever think you're hyper because of the espresso?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



no, i think im hyper because im happy 
dont ask why i just am


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys!

How's this week treating you?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How's this week treating you?

Click to collapse



fine, just finished my exam in 10 minutes


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fine, just finished my exam in 10 minutes

Click to collapse



I hope you had written more than just your name and your student ID.

Lolx. I'm sure you'll make yourself proud with the results


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I hope you had written more than just your name and your student ID.
> 
> Lolx. I'm sure you'll make yourself proud with the results

Click to collapse



English + multiple answer questions + stupid students that doesn't know anything in English = super fast high mark  

what's up with you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> English + multiple answer questions + stupid students that doesn't know anything in English = super fast high mark
> 
> what's up with you?

Click to collapse



Lolx. XDA helped there, right?

I went to church... hahahaha... great stuff today.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. XDA helped there, right?
> 
> I went to church... hahahaha... great stuff today.

Click to collapse



yup, and books and lyrics and friends and omegle and facebook and TV.. the list goes on 

good to hear that


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you see the smooth jazz nyan cat? I heard it last night and the song was still stuck this morning


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Did you see the smooth jazz nyan cat? I heard it last night and the song was still stuck this morning

Click to collapse



lol yeah, it was cool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Morning guys. My right hand isn't working at all

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. My right hand isn't working at all
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



fap a lot?

JK 

hi, the fridge killed it?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch, max, & whoever was there, check this out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=290

I miss the old times :')


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. My right hand isn't working at all
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Fap with the left hand?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fap a lot?
> 
> JK
> 
> hi, the fridge killed it?

Click to collapse



No. I hit a stud in my room. It turned out to be a 2x6 and I cracked it. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. I hit a stud in my room. It turned out to be a 2x6 and I cracked it.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



lol, tough luck

gonna see a doc?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, tough luck
> 
> gonna see a doc?

Click to collapse



F&$# doctors. I have no medical insurance.  

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> F&$# doctors. I have no medical insurance.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



lol, do I need to bring back heroin bob?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, do I need to bring back heroin bob?

Click to collapse



More like oxycontin oliver 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Guys! Miss me? I do miss XDA. I was somewhere with limited Internet access. Now back!!
> All I did was watch 24 and think about Aida (my crush).
> How's everyone doing?
> P.S. Gonna change back to Sense soon, MIUI is pissing me off.

Click to collapse



See I told you. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Told me what?

Click to collapse



about sense
hi btw 

so talking to her lately?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, no. Not after that day.

Click to collapse



well, just make sure not to let her go 
and trust me, it feels hard to write hi on the chat, but it's way easier than you think, things will get better later, just have faith in yourself.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Told me what?

Click to collapse



Miui licks balls. Big furry ones

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Y u no guys love me like my girlfriend.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no guys love me like my girlfriend.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



we're straight goddamit


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. I guess so.
> @hus. Well, what would I say after that? I dunno what to say.
> 
> Anyway, give me a ROM to flash now:http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=628 Only Sense 2.1, preferably Sense 2.1+3.0

Click to collapse



whats up, how was ur day, talk about anything, music tv.. etc


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we're straight goddamit

Click to collapse



That was consensual anal sex hus. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That was consensual anal sex hus.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



lool, how is ur hand?
or maybe it's hurting because maybe obs or dan love you like your gf


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. I guess so.
> @hus. Well, what would I say after that? I dunno what to say.
> 
> Anyway, give me a ROM to flash now:http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=628 Only Sense 2.1, preferably Sense 2.1+3.0

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1170633
U like?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thinking about it... If I flash that I would seriously miss Sense 3.0 lockscreen. But all new Mix Sense ROMs have Sense 3.0 Rosie which looks great but is slow on Desire.

Click to collapse



Try it?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Just noticed on the first page, it has a Sense 3.0 addon pack! Problem Solved! Downloading!

Click to collapse



You're big it's the file? Cause ik I can get a sense 2.1-3.0 rom under 250mb

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, that's weird, all Desire Sense 2.1+3.0 mix ROMs, are at least 290 MB.
> Thank God I'm about to get rid of this ****ing MIUI. God I hate the *beep*.

Click to collapse



Told ya our devs be betta. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why are we having memories of the ban thread when the ban thread still exists.....? 

By the way, hi everyone! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why are we having memories of the ban thread when the ban thread still exists.....?
> 
> By the way, hi everyone!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Because you should see what memories it holds, press the link


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 17, 2011)

How did you guys generate fifteen pages in ten hours?!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> How did you guys generate fifteen pages in ten hours?!

Click to collapse



Don't question, just accept. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> How did you guys generate fifteen pages in ten hours?!

Click to collapse



the same way we overcapacity'd xda, but twitch refuses to click that link

hi btw


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the same way we overcapacity'd xda, but twitch refuses to click that link
> 
> hi btw

Click to collapse



I'm on my phone! Post the link again then I will. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi obs. 
Eel soup. Husam666 bloody loves it.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi obs.
> Eel soup. Husam666 bloody loves it.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Is that what the link is?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is that what the link is?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=290


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Is that what the link is?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No. that would be funny though

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 17, 2011)

I want Eel Soup.

Raw eel in sashimi form tastes soooo good.

@Twitch know any good sushi restaurants that aren't Wegman's?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=290

Click to collapse



It took me to the current page...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I want Eel Soup.
> 
> Raw eel in sashimi form tastes soooo good.
> 
> @Twitch know any good sushi restaurants that aren't Wegman's?

Click to collapse



You want the video version

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I want Eel Soup.
> 
> Raw eel in sashimi form tastes soooo good.
> 
> @Twitch know any good sushi restaurants that aren't Wegman's?

Click to collapse



Sakura's. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 2 pages in 30 minutes. Impressive.
> BTW, hi twitch and obs!

Click to collapse



Hi milad! I added you in g+.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yup, added you back, u devan, right?
> 
> BTW, Flashing Leedroid HD!

Click to collapse



Nooooooo....yeah, I am. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

So my girlfriends dad grounded her and took her phone. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> AAAhhh, I hate MIUI! It again destroyed my EXT partition, Have to repartition! ****!

Click to collapse



You'd think you'd learn by now? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You'd think you'd learn by now?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Exactly. :b

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> AAAhhh, I hate MIUI! It again destroyed my EXT partition, Have to repartition! ****!

Click to collapse









This is well deserving.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> This is well deserving.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



well deserved


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, backed up my content, repartitioned with Amon RA. Fortunately there's no mounting problem. Flashing LeeDrOiD HD, hope it works this time.
> 
> Guys, you don't need to be mean. I learned my lesson. I will flash MIUI only if Ahmadinejad stepped down, and then killed himself in Azadi square, in front of the media.

Click to collapse



We're not being mean, didn't you try to flash MIUI a couple times before and have problems? And I'm more brutally honest worth my friends so 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OMG WTF is the problem why it's not booting! Stuck on splash screen!!

Click to collapse



hmmmm...... partitioned correctly? wiped correctly?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

I have no time stamps on the posts again.....

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## thronnos (Jul 17, 2011)

Zombie invasion?

Sent from my HTC EVO shift 4G running the latest and greatest cyanogen using the XDA app.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

thronnos said:


> Zombie invasion?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO shift 4G running the latest and greatest cyanogen using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



I think you're thinking of another thread...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I think you're thinking of another thread...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



don't pay attention to noobish noobs


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> AAAhhh, I hate MIUI! It again destroyed my EXT partition, Have to repartition! ****!

Click to collapse



How come I flash MIUI go back to CM, flash MIUI, go try Oxygen (NS) or Evervolv (N1) all in the span of twenty four hours and I have YET to have a SINGLE PROBLEM?

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How come I flash MIUI go back to CM, flash MIUI, go try Oxygen (NS) or Evervolv (N1) all in the span of twenty four hours and I have YET to have a SINGLE PROBLEM?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



hello there


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How come I flash MIUI go back to CM, flash MIUI, go try Oxygen (NS) or Evervolv (N1) all in the span of twenty four hours and I have YET to have a SINGLE PROBLEM?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



Because he has a different phone than you haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How come I flash MIUI go back to CM, flash MIUI, go try Oxygen (NS) or Evervolv (N1) all in the span of twenty four hours and I have YET to have a SINGLE PROBLEM?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



I'm worse now that my gf has no way to talk to me. :/

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> AHHH again not booting. I don't know what to do!! WTF!

Click to collapse



Desire forums?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. No need, fixed it! Formatted ext partitioned to ext3 with Acronis, and voila, bootscreen... still waiting for boot.

Click to collapse



You hope it's fixed. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yup, it's fixed. It booted and I saw the mighty LeeDrOiD logo... Just need to move back my data to sdcard, restore my **** on ROM and done!

Click to collapse



about time. is it nice? cause im going on a crackflashing spree


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...d-Accent-Tennis-Bracelet/4835632/product.html

opinions? for my girlfriends birthday in a week


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...d-Accent-Tennis-Bracelet/4835632/product.html
> 
> opinions? for my girlfriends birthday in a week

Click to collapse



It looks pretty, but it all depends on what does she like, or her personal reference .some people like Gold, some don't. 
And, of course, how much you want to spend.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Looks cool bro. I like that color.
> 
> First impressions of LeeDrOiD HD: Almost stock, better looking status bar indicators, battery indicator is stock but has percentage, super awesome window animations, and fast. I'm keeping it.

Click to collapse



good choice eh? and its her birth stone, and i have no idea what else to get her.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> good choice eh? and its her birth stone, and i have no idea what else to get her.

Click to collapse



That many rubies and diamonds for that price... I don't know man, seems kinda fishy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That many rubies and diamonds for that price... I don't know man, seems kinda fishy
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Never mind, just read the description and they are created rubies and only two diamonds. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Never mind, just read the description and they are created rubies and only two diamonds.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



is that bad?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> is that bad?

Click to collapse



Not quite, it just means they aren't natural.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys! New puppy! 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not quite, it just means they aren't natural.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



idk what to get now, that fits the budget, but i kinda want real


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> idk what to get now, that fits the budget, but i kinda want real

Click to collapse



For real, you WOULDN'T be able to keep it in your budget. They get REALLY expensive for natural things. It's not that its not real, it's just not natural. Ya dig? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> For real, you WOULDN'T be able to keep it in your budget. They get REALLY expensive for natural things. It's not that its not real, it's just not natural. Ya dig?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i guess. that one it is and a hello kitty case for her new evo sh!t. man i despise that phone


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i guess. that one it is and a hello kitty case for her new evo sh!t. man i despise that phone

Click to collapse



I don't like it either, it's okay...it's okay.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sakura's.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Where's that?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't like it either, it's okay...it's okay.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



her first one snapped at the hinge. she tripped down stairs while texting and screen came apart from phone. then she was back on her rumor 2, now she has a new sh!t


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Where's that?

Click to collapse



Close to the galleria mall, by the Sam's club plaza. I don't know the actual address.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Close to the galleria mall, by the Sam's club plaza. I don't know the actual address.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Holy ****, I live right by that! Thanks, man!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Holy ****, I live right by that! Thanks, man!

Click to collapse



I live near that too....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I live near that too....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I think we're still across the city from each other... I'm in Hamburg, I think that's south of Buffalo? 2 minutes from the city.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I think we're still across the city from each other... I'm in Hamburg, I think that's south of Buffalo? 2 minutes from the city.

Click to collapse



I live right off of genessee, I live 5 minutes from the Galleria.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I live right off of genessee, I live 5 minutes from the Galleria.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Time for a date, love Buffalo wings..


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Time for a date, love Buffalo wings..

Click to collapse



Date with me, whose coming with? haha I love buffalo wings more 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Date with me, whose coming with? haha I love buffalo wings more
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



consensual anal sex with obs?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Date with me, whose coming with? haha I love buffalo wings more
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



The one above you and near you. 

yep, buffalo wings party will be good.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> The one above you and near you.
> 
> yep, buffalo wings party will be good.

Click to collapse



Well, a lot of people are above me and near me. 

@Watt, NO! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well, a lot of people are above me and near me.
> 
> @Watt, NO!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



True, I was above you and below you..But not near you.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well, a lot of people are above me and near me.
> 
> @Watt, NO!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



trololololol


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



It was only once.  And I didn't know at first.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It was only once.  And I didn't know at first.

Click to collapse



haha
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

i looled til i cried


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

I  just logged into WoW for the first time in like 5 months.  I don't think I can ever play again haha


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I  just logged into WoW for the first time in like 5 months.  I don't think I can ever play again haha

Click to collapse



Wow sucks lives and bank accounts

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wow sucks lives and bank accounts
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Your name on g+?

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Your name on g+?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What? I need an invite

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

pretty sure it's open for everyone now


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> pretty sure it's open for everyone now

Click to collapse



Still not. I keep checking

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

What I get

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What? I need an invite
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Oh! You want an invite, email? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> pretty sure it's open for everyone now

Click to collapse



I don't know, I don't think it is yet.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hmm thats weird.  I'm just going off what the OT announcement says haha


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Read how these people tear into me. http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...set=a.2104968309571.128627.1406405198&refid=0

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

says content not found for me.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> says content not found for me.

Click to collapse



+111 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm falling asleep sitting here staring at the screen.  Goodnight good people.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Sent it, remove the email from your post, don't want people knowing it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm falling asleep sitting here staring at the screen.  Goodnight good people.

Click to collapse



Goodnight 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/crime&id=8255692
Happened literally a block from my house

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

good morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/crime&id=8255692
> Happened literally a block from my house
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



I hate that. 

@Hus, morning.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning.....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



'Afternoon 
what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning all

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



hey, how's it going?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Alright. Yourself?

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. Yourself?
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



fine

i think im gonna take me a nap, cya later


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fine
> 
> i think im gonna take me a nap, cya later

Click to collapse



Bye hus

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everybody! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

hello everyone who knows me. 

It's 8am here. Good morning. or evening..or afternoon, where ever you are, I know it's 8 pm some where.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 18, 2011)

> hello everyone who knows me.
> 
> It's 8am here. Good morning. or evening..or afternoon, where ever you are, I know it's 8 pm some where.

Click to collapse



Good morning everybody. It's also 4:20 somewhere

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## kawika (Jul 18, 2011)

I dunno what this is, but I want in...... Guess I'll wait for conformation b4 I add the pic to my sig tho.

*EDIT*
Can I be known as 'The Undertaker'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 18, 2011)

kawika said:


> I dunno what this is, but I want in...... Guess I'll wait for conformation b4 I add the pic to my sig tho.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Can I be known as 'The Undertaker'

Click to collapse



only if you don't spout wrestling moves.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning everyone!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

kawika said:


> I dunno what this is, but I want in...... Guess I'll wait for conformation b4 I add the pic to my sig tho.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Can I be known as 'The Undertaker'

Click to collapse



What exactly do you bring to the table to benefit us? And tell us about yourself, we're not going to accept people we don't know at all  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

He's reppin Ohio he has my vote lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Back from summer school everyone. Still can't get in contact with my girlfriend. :'(

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG, just ate like 20 handfulls of wild blackberries, sooo good

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> OMG, just ate like 20 handfulls of wild blackberries, sooo good
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wish I could be happy, but I have no idea what my gf is going through, or what she's thinking....
So sorry if I seem depressed.... I can't help it.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 18, 2011)

Meowning.~


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Meowning.~

Click to collapse



Arf....

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

im back 
hey obs
and dd if ur still here


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Y nobody love me

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

How was your nappy??


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> How was your nappy??

Click to collapse



really longer than I wanted it 

sry forgot to say hi to u 
hi


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> really longer than I wanted it
> 
> sry forgot to say hi to u
> hi

Click to collapse




Hi!

I hate taking long naps.  I always wake up disoriented and feeling like doo doo


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I hate taking long naps.  I always wake up disoriented and feeling like doo doo

Click to collapse



lol 

anyway, whats up?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> anyway, whats up?

Click to collapse



Nothing up, all down..


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

Nothing much.  Thinking about what I should eat for lunch.  Its so freaking hot outside right now


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

It's too hot to do anything.......
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

It's too hot to live.  I heard we're getting a heat wave this week also.    stupid humidity


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 18, 2011)

O yeah... the dog days of summer are here for a while I kinda like the heat

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate heat. Hate it. Hate it..... Did I mention that, I hate it?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

Heat makes me sooo mad and irritable


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Heat makes me sooo mad and irritable

Click to collapse



+10000000 <-- over 9000


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> He's reppin Ohio he has my vote lol

Click to collapse



Hello Rinzo!!! 



watt9493 said:


> Back from summer school everyone. Still can't get in contact with my girlfriend. :'(
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Hi WATT!!! 



deliriousDroid said:


> OMG, just ate like 20 handfulls of wild blackberries, sooo good
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hi Delirous!!! 



obsidianchao said:


> Meowning.~

Click to collapse



Whats Up OB 


husam666 said:


> im back
> hey obs
> and dd if ur still here

Click to collapse



Hey Husam 


rowwor said:


> Nothing up, all down..

Click to collapse



Hello rowwor 



Babydoll25 said:


> It's too hot to do anything.......
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



How goes it BD?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Rinzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi dave 

why did u give me a  and everybody else a  ?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi dave
> 
> why did u give me a  and everybody else a  ?

Click to collapse



cause you <3 eel soup


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> cause you <3 eel soup

Click to collapse



I don't <3 eel soup 
I stopped eating for 3 days after I saw that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi dave
> 
> why did u give me a  and everybody else a  ?

Click to collapse



What watt said below:
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


watt9493 said:


> cause you <3 eel soup

Click to collapse



LMAO 


JK


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't <3 eel soup
> I stopped eating for 3 days after I saw that

Click to collapse



it wasnt THAT bad. i just ate a cheeseburger and turned it on for ya.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

HEY DAVE!!!!


Thats the most multi quotes I've ever seen congrats on breaking the record.


In other news, how are you today?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> it wasnt THAT bad. i just ate a cheeseburger and turned it on for ya.

Click to collapse



lol, i know its not as bad as Church of fudge


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> it wasnt THAT bad. i just ate a cheeseburger and turned it on for ya.

Click to collapse



Banned because in the same day I also saw lemon party, and I forgot the names of the rest of them


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Rinzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I hate taking long naps.  I always wake up disoriented and feeling like doo doo

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> anyway, whats up?

Click to collapse





rowwor said:


> Nothing up, all down..

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> Nothing much.  Thinking about what I should eat for lunch.  Its so freaking hot outside right now

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> It's too hot to do anything.......
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> It's too hot to live.  I heard we're getting a heat wave this week also.    stupid humidity

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> O yeah... the dog days of summer are here for a while I kinda like the heat
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> I hate heat. Hate it. Hate it..... Did I mention that, I hate it?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> Heat makes me sooo mad and irritable

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> +10000000 <-- over 9000

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> hi dave
> 
> why did u give me a  and everybody else a  ?

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> cause you <3 eel soup

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> I don't <3 eel soup
> I stopped eating for 3 days after I saw that

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> What watt said below:
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> it wasnt THAT bad. i just ate a cheeseburger and turned it on for ya.

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> HEY DAVE!!!!
> 
> 
> Thats the most multi quotes I've ever seen congrats on breaking the record.
> ...

Click to collapse




How about this record breaker 

LOL and hows it going rinzo?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> How about this record breaker
> 
> LOL and hows it going rinzo?

Click to collapse



haha multi quote. and my gf is talking to me!!!!!!!  wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> haha multi quote. and my gf is talking to me!!!!!!!  wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



thats good to hear


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

I understand everyone got , but why only me got 

Congrats Watt.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> haha multi quote. and my gf is talking to me!!!!!!!  wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



that's good news


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's good news

Click to collapse



it made my day. depression gone. my darlings alright, still sane, and wants to come home


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I understand everyone got , but why only me got
> 
> Congrats Watt.

Click to collapse



cuz ur new


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz ur new

Click to collapse



New what?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> How about this record breaker
> 
> LOL and hows it going rinzo?

Click to collapse



Great!!!  Just ate lunch.  Now time to do something productive.   HAH JK


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> New what?

Click to collapse



fresh meat, newfag, newbie, noob... choose whatever you like


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

I like newfag the best


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fresh meat, newfag, newbie, noob... choose whatever you like

Click to collapse



lol..ok then..I guess you'll pikc NoOb..


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I like newfag the best

Click to collapse



What is that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I understand everyone got , but why only me got
> 
> Congrats Watt.

Click to collapse



Yes u got the  cause i don't know u 

Nice to meet u 



husam666 said:


> fresh meat, newfag, newbie, noob... choose whatever you like

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA LMAO 



RinZo said:


> I like newfag the best

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes u got the  cause i don't know u
> 
> Nice to meet u

Click to collapse



Nice to meet you too David.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Nice to meet you too David.

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh no here we go with the smilies


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh no here we go with the smilies

Click to collapse



for saying that take this!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Rinzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi everyone.
 Apparently I can't have that migraine surgery.....at least not yet. I have a low white blood cell count, which could explain all the fevers I've been having....so moar bedrest...  FML!
and, what's going on?
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Apparently I can't have that migraine surgery.....at least not yet. I have a low white blood cell count, which could explain all the fevers I've been having....so moar bedrest...  FML!
> and, what's going on?
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



moar bedrest. That sucks seems like you're always on bed rest


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Apparently I can't have that migraine surgery.....at least not yet. I have a low white blood cell count, which could explain all the fevers I've been having....so moar bedrest...  FML!
> and, what's going on?
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



u poor thing 

all these illnesses u have 

besides being in bed more and be sick how goes it?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> moar bedrest. That sucks seems like you're always on bed rest

Click to collapse



I've been on it, for almost a month.....  
And you?
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm on couch rest


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u poor thing
> 
> all these illnesses u have
> 
> besides being in bed more and be sick how goes it?

Click to collapse



At least I haz you guys  and mai birds  ...., and, mai phone(s) 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to brave the heat and go swimming


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm on couch rest

Click to collapse



I'm assuming that's actually a GOOD thing?   

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I'm going to brave the heat and go swimming

Click to collapse



i went swimming saturday it was nice  how hot is it up there?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I'm going to brave the heat and go swimming

Click to collapse



Good idea.

Hello Babydoll, Nice to meet you. Hope you have a good rest.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I'm going to brave the heat and go swimming

Click to collapse



I wanna go swimming  
Have fun....... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i went swimming saturday it was nice  how hot is it up there?

Click to collapse



I went on Wednesday. Had 12 laps. yay!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Hello Babydoll, Nice to meet you. Hope you have a good rest.

Click to collapse



Nice too meet you to rowwor...  
(there is nothing, restful about bedrest....it's, boring, as heck)
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I went on Wednesday. Had 12 laps. yay!!!

Click to collapse



   

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice too meet you to rowwor...
> (there is nothing, restful about bedrest....it's, boring, as heck)
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I hear ya, at least boys here can keep you busy a bit..hahaha. well, i have to carry on my packing, don't wanna missed the flight..

But at least I have my laptop with me.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i went swimming saturday it was nice  how hot is it up there?

Click to collapse



Its like 92 F or something.  Feels hotter though.  Ohio is so damn humid


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Its like 92 F or something.  Feels hotter though.  Ohio is so damn humid

Click to collapse



it has been humid here the past few days as the monsoon came in and got some rain, but it is never humid here its 100 degrees and up regulary


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> it has been humid here the past few days as the monsoon came in and got some rain, but it is never humid here its 100 degrees and up regulary

Click to collapse



I'm sure it feels somewhat the same.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate humid.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Its 100 right now in pa, 85% humidity. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've been on it, for almost a month.....
> And you?
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse




Sorry bd. But ik how much you love this

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

They closed the pool because someone **** in it


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 658557
> Sorry bd. But ik how much you love this
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I posted it first. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> They closed the pool because someone **** in it

Click to collapse



Awwwwww. yuck.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

hey devan


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

erick erick erick erick erick erick























erick erick erick


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> erick erick erick erick erick erick
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU'RE THE MAN!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> YOU'RE THE MAN!!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse



I wonder where he is


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I wonder where he is

Click to collapse



I'm here.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I'm here.

Click to collapse



i know, rule 30
but i meant erick


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I'm here.

Click to collapse



you arent tcp..... he only pops by for short stints, but the thread grows by 20 pages when he does


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you arent tcp..... he only pops by for short stints, but the thread grows by 20 pages when he does

Click to collapse



tcp? ericks?rules 30? TMFM!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you arent tcp..... he only pops by for short stints, but the thread grows by 20 pages when he does

Click to collapse



indeed 

and the thread grows 20 feet before he comes


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> tcp? ericks?rules 30? TMFM!!

Click to collapse



Rule 30

There are no real girls on the internet


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

theres a storm a brewin....In my stomach  oh boy


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> indeed
> 
> and the thread grows 20 feet before he comes

Click to collapse



shall we?

 Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Rule 30
> 
> There are no real girls on the internet

Click to collapse



LOL!!!!

Aha, so what do you think we are then? the female robot? WTH is different with male robot? Just add different part at the different location?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> shall we?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

Click to collapse



i dont wanna get banned 

@rawr idk what u are, i did not write the rulez


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

We don't make the rules.  We just follow them.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i dont wanna get banned
> 
> @rawr idk what u are, i did not write the rulez

Click to collapse



mr clown isnt here....... or is he!!!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> mr clown isnt here....... or is he!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm sure he's here in spirit


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> mr clown isnt here....... or is he!!!!!!

Click to collapse



who cares about mr clown, rom mistress is satan's wife


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> who cares about mr clown, rom mistress is satan's wife

Click to collapse



im not scared  i date satans sister.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> enjoy your ban good sir

Click to collapse



why, thank you


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

nighty 


10F**ks


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2011)

Good night
Don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola senor's y senoritas  como estas? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hola senor's y senoritas  como estas?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



muy bien y tu

is that right? haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> muy bien y tu
> 
> is that right? haha

Click to collapse



Si que claro 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> muy bien y tu
> 
> is that right? haha

Click to collapse



Ci, buen trabajo. Estoy aprendiendo espanol para cuando es ir a visitar a mi hermano


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ci, buen trabajo. Estoy aprendiendo espanol para cuando es ir a visitar a mi hermano

Click to collapse



Bueno! Yo nescesito saber espanol por que la madre de mi novia es 100% Mexicano 

Es muy dificil escuhar cuando ella habla por que ella tiene un accento. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

no ingley???


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> no ingley???

Click to collapse



No, tu no sabes espanol, o ingles 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bueno! Yo nescesito saber espanol por que la madre de mi novia es 100% Mexicano
> 
> Es muy dificil escuhar cuando ella habla por que ella tiene un accento.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



 Eso es bueno. Siempre es útil saber otros idiomas. Lol, estamos rompiendo la regla foro aquí  ah, y para tu información, estoy usando g-traducir ahorahaha 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cheater! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Spanish! I'm scared!

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

Watt didn't you have like 9 thanks like 3 days ago?  Where'd all those come from haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Spanish! I'm scared!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Why is it scary? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 19, 2011)

Twitter is dead... and I'm sad. :<


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> agehghsert srthdtyj uj d

Click to collapse



Hello to you too. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate being sick....  can't do shiat. no work, no play either...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> mr clown isnt here....... or is he!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I am and noticing you are spamming 



RinZo said:


> I'm sure he's here in spirit

Click to collapse



I'm always watching, specially this thread.


husam666 said:


> who cares about mr clown, rom mistress is satan's wife

Click to collapse



You should care about me and the rommistress she's not satan's wife but a hell of a mod. You better watch yourselves



watt9493 said:


> im not scared

Click to collapse




You should.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eso es bueno. Siempre es útil saber otros idiomas. Lol, estamos rompiendo la regla foro aquí  ah, y para tu información, estoy usando g-traducir ahorahaha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Bien sabes que estas rompiendo las reglas  entonces no lo hagas.

You are aware you are breaching the rules, so don't do it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 19, 2011)

And It shows itselft. Again. 

Creepy...


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Bien sabes que estas rompiendo las reglas  entonces no lo hagas.
> 
> You are aware you are breaching the rules, so don't do it.

Click to collapse



I have to say, as much as you guys don't enjoy the Clown I do like his occasional visit to own the thread haha  Like it's his biddness.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys! I love Dolphin Browser xD







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Bien sabes que estas rompiendo las reglas  entonces no lo hagas.
> 
> You are aware you are breaching the rules, so don't do it.

Click to collapse



Boys it sure died in here.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I have to say, as much as you guys don't enjoy the Clown I do like his occasional visit to own the thread haha  Like it's his biddness.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Clown's owns are better than orb's.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

boborone said:


> Boys it sure died in here.

Click to collapse



Did you not see the two posts above you? XD

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2011)

you guys don't want to make Señor Payaso mad 
Last time someone did that, we never saw him again 

Beware of Mr. Clown...you've been warned


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you guys don't want to make Señor Payaso mad
> Last time someone did that, we never saw him again
> 
> Beware of Mr. Clown...you've been warned

Click to collapse



Of course, he banned them 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

good morning lol

@mr clown, you just made my day


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2011)

They wished they were banned...he made them watch Glee while listening to Funky Cold Medina for 48 hours straight 



twitch153 said:


> Of course, he banned them
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> They wished they were banned...he made them watch Glee while listening to Funky Cold Medina for 48 hours straight

Click to collapse



My lord, that's horrible! 

Worse than death.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2011)

Told ya!!  



twitch153 said:


> My lord, that's horrible!
> 
> Worse than death.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Told ya!!

Click to collapse



Well luckily I'm on the Clown's good side, I hope.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well luckily I'm on the Clown's good side, I hope.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



What a coincidence, the guys that MTM mentioned thought of this too  *Flashback momment*


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> What a coincidence, the guys that MTM mentioned thought of this too  *Flashback momment*

Click to collapse



....yet I've done nothing wrong so I have no fear. Plus, I'm not quite sure how you'd for me to watch Glee. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ....yet I've done nothing wrong so I have no fear. Plus, I'm not quite sure how you'd for me to watch Glee.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



you spam even moar than me


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok guys, what happened when I wasn't here? It's horrible being without internet for 2 days 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok guys, what happened when I wasn't here? It's horrible being without internet for 2 days
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



we tried summoning erick
newfag half joined the mafia
idk what more


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's up guys?

Click to collapse



nothing much, anything with you?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 19, 2011)

i'll join in 1 condition , leader  or or put my name in the list  
if not , fck off i'm not joining lol 

miss chilling you know  

what the buck ppl ? LMAO


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 19, 2011)

ehehehehehehe....


We only have one leader


----------



## k0sh (Jul 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ehehehehehehe....
> 
> 
> We only have one leader

Click to collapse



kick him\her , i don't care , i'll bring millions of money for our Mafia you know 

we will rape banks , kill rich(bad) people and stole their money , open a website for teaching noobs how to be a mafia MAN  . 
i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

k0sh said:


> kick him\her , i don't care , i'll bring millions of money for our Mafia you know
> 
> we will rape banks , kill rich(bad) people and stole their money , open a website for teaching noobs how to be a mafia MAN  .
> i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll

Click to collapse



You can't just try to come in and over throw our leader. Hell kick you in the face and throw bed bug grenades at you. 
Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

k0sh said:


> kick him\her , i don't care , i'll bring millions of money for our Mafia you know
> 
> we will rape banks , kill rich(bad) people and stole their money , open a website for teaching noobs how to be a mafia MAN  .
> i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll

Click to collapse



I don't agree on ur conditions, we are the rich bad men, and I hate noobs


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not rich.
> Spare any change?

Click to collapse



well i'm not rich either , but i was talking about the mafia being the bad men of xda


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you spam even moar than me

Click to collapse



Really? Because you have 700 more posts than me. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

k0sh said:


> kick him\her , i don't care , i'll bring millions of money for our Mafia you know
> 
> we will rape banks , kill rich(bad) people and stole their money , open a website for teaching noobs how to be a mafia MAN  .
> i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll i'll

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm the don/leader. No, if you wanna get in that way you're not getting in. (That's what she said ) 

Your attendance in our mafia is not important, if you've noticed...we already have ample members, we don't need a recruiter. But thank you for the great opportunity of having you in our mafia. If you wanna join regularly like everyone else, you're welcomed to; but there can only be one banana don. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> bla bla bla
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I vote for a rebel!! 


JK

Seriously 

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I vote for a rebel!!
> 
> 
> JK
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too! Down with the leader! Wait.....

Yeah, but I don't spam more than you! You OBVIOUSLY have more posts! You weaver of lies! 

Edit: Like your siggy. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Me too! Down with the leader! Wait.....
> 
> Yeah, but I don't spam more than you! You OBVIOUSLY have more posts! You weaver of lies!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah but you are getting closer to me fast 

And thx xD

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah but you are getting closer to me fast
> 
> And thx xD
> 
> sent from my android powered toilet

Click to collapse



Spammers. There are no quality to your speeches


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah but you are getting closer to me fast
> 
> And thx xD
> 
> sent from my android powered toilet

Click to collapse



By 700...? No haha 

@Sakai, I have quality speeches. Don't insult my speech composing skills. I'm a cunning linguist. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> By 700...? No haha
> 
> @Sakai, I have quality speeches. Don't insult my speech composing skills. I'm a cunning linguist.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No you're not

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No you're not
> 
> sent from my android powered toilet

Click to collapse



No one was asking you! I'll continue to fool myself and believe what I want to believe. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No one was asking you! I'll continue to fool myself and believe what I want to believe.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



-If ignorance is a bliss, why are you laughing?-

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> -If ignorance is a bliss, why are you laughing?-
> 
> sent from my android powered toilet

Click to collapse



Ah, memories 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah, memories
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Memories of the q&a thread 

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Memories of the q&a thread
> 
> sent from my android powered toilet

Click to collapse



Doesn't that still exist? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Doesn't that still exist?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yeah, but no need for things to be dead in order to have memories about <--- (f***ed up english i know)


----------



## kawika (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What exactly do you bring to the table to benefit us? And tell us about yourself, we're not going to accept people we don't know at all

Click to collapse



I got a big ****


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

kawika said:


> I got a big d**k

Click to collapse



use it wisely


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

kawika said:


> I got a big d%:k

Click to collapse



I'm not sure that constitutes as something we need. We got enough men here already haha 

@Husam, yeah yeah...I think that siggy might make a comeback 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure that constitutes as something we need. We got enough men here already haha
> 
> @Husam, yeah yeah...I think that siggy might make a comeback
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



good news


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys, my aunt just lost a long difficult battle with cancer. So I won't be on much. :'(

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys, my aunt just lost a long difficult battle with cancer. So I won't be on much. :'(
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm very very sorry Watt. If you need ANYTHING...PLEASE PM me, okay. 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2011)

> Guys, my aunt just lost a long difficult battle with cancer. So I won't be on much. :'(<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm sorry man. XDA is here for ya man.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. And Im glad to have xda, cause my gf cant be here for me in person, spirit, or voice cause her dads a d!c|«

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 19, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1176102

@Watt So sorry, man.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you everybody. I appreciate it. Why cant my life just be normal for 1 month.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thank you everybody. I appreciate it. Why cant my life just be normal for 1 month.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hey, and sorry man


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Im so sorry watt 

If u need anything ill be here and xda is here


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys, my aunt just lost a long difficult battle with cancer. So I won't be on much. :'(
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear about your loss watt.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

in other news.

whats up 

Hus
milad
banana
david
BD
obs

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> in other news.
> 
> whats up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DIDO!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> in other news.
> 
> whats up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing, I have to study, I have an exam tomorrow, cya guys later


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

later.  Good luck


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess I'm not missed.

Hello everyone from Las Vegas. 

@Watt, sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

rowwor said:


> I guess I'm not missed.
> 
> Hello everyone from Las Vegas.
> 
> @Watt, sorry to hear the sad news.

Click to collapse



sorry and hello rowwor, im still angry at u 

LOL


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, TBH,I don't really fancy to come here, don't like the heat and crowds. I've been here 8 years ago. Once is enough.


----------



## kawika (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys, my aunt just lost a long difficult battle with cancer. So I won't be on much. :'(
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear the bad news. Cancer is a *****! I'm sure ur aunt was a beautiful person


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Sorry, TBH,I don't really fancy to come here, don't like the heat and crowds. I've been here 8 years ago. Once is enough.

Click to collapse



at night is when it gets fun tho


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you to every body. I just got a call from my girlfriend. She was shocked and sad about the news. They were actually close. On a lighter note, my phone and my girlfriend have the same birthday! july 23. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> at night is when it gets fun tho

Click to collapse



True, thats Las Vegas about.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to go just once to see what its like.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I want to go just once to see what its like.

Click to collapse



its awesome drinking outside and in cabs and carrying glasses of drinks and beers out and in casinos and gambling and getting 1 dollar beers , heineken or corona or what ever last time i went i got like 14 1 dollar beers just by playing cheap slots it was so fun i spent 5 buck won 90 then lost all 90, i hardly spent any money


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

That sounds fun..  nothing better than public intoxication


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> That sounds fun..  nothing better than public intoxication

Click to collapse



it is fun


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nao?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmmm


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nao?
> 
> [url]http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=154kj1j&s=7[/url][IMG][/QUOTE]
> stop posting your GF all over xda

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop posting your GF all over xda

Click to collapse



Te he. I couldnt see it as an actual picture, so i failed. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

'Night guys


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

goooo night


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all 

@Watt : I'm really sorry to hear such bad news... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm hungry. Sparky went to get Wendy's... I'm getting a frosty.....  
Hi all! 
@watt you haz phone b-day? 
I guess that makes my Sensation's b-day Jul,1 
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm hungry. Sparky went to get Wendy's... I'm getting a frosty.....
> Hi all!
> @watt you haz phone b-day?
> I guess that makes my Sensation's b-day Jul,1
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Go into bootloader and look for the date of manufacturer, and thats its birfday

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Go into bootloader and look for the date of manufacturer, and thats its birfday
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




And what happens if you have... ahem.. changed bootloader?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm hungry too.  And my back hurts.  I think I'll make some ramen noodles


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning guys 

@watt: check your PMs.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

morning sakai!!. how goes it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> its awesome drinking outside and in cabs and carrying glasses of drinks and beers out and in casinos and gambling and getting 1 dollar beers , heineken or corona or what ever last time i went i got like 14 1 dollar beers just by playing cheap slots it was so fun i spent 5 buck won 90 then lost all 90, i hardly spent any money

Click to collapse



Here is the reason i want ot go to las vegas... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlRjZb7ocCA&feature=mh_lolz&list=FL4DsuP8ZwBXY 
And hey everyone, did I miss much today?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Here is the reason i want ot go to las vegas... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlRjZb7ocCA&feature=mh_lolz&list=FL4DsuP8ZwBXY
> And hey everyone, did I miss much today?

Click to collapse




thats enough reason for me to go haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> morning sakai!!. how goes it?

Click to collapse



It goes unwell. Headache, and I can't medicate unless I wanna get knocked out.

Frak.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It goes unwell. Headache, and I can't medicate unless I wanna get knocked out.
> 
> Frak.

Click to collapse



Man I hate headaches.  Especially if I couldn't take meds.  I used to get really bad headaches when I was a kid.  Had to go to a neurologist to get xrays and all that jazz


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

Exactly... I need meds, but it makes me drowsy, hence unable to work/drive. I ran out of groceries yesterday so I HAD to work/go out to buy stuff.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly... I need meds, but it makes me drowsy, hence unable to work/drive. I ran out of groceries yesterday so I HAD to work/go out to buy stuff.

Click to collapse




Ugh I don't even want to think about going to buy groceries.  We have no food here hahaa


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Jul 20, 2011)

Can I be the swag master?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Ugh I don't even want to think about going to buy groceries.  We have no food here hahaa

Click to collapse



I haz no foodz either, hence I haz to get my azz of my bedz and getz nom. 



Original Android <3ers! said:


> Can I be the swag master?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

hahaha NO.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

O android <3, reword it, less...lame, then we'll talk.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> thats enough reason for me to go haha

Click to collapse



lol, yeah for sure. I should take a road trip there this summer... if i wasnt to poor.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

I need to make moar funnies... really been running dry in terms of humour these few weeks.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I need to make moar funnies... really been running dry in terms of humour these few weeks.

Click to collapse



Dat chu needz ta dooz

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dat chu needz ta dooz
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Fail? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Fail?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



He means that I need to up my comedy game... I've been running dry for too long... and now I have a headache... fvck


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning



twitch153 said:


> Fail?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yes my exam I think  

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Always look on the bright side of life.

Besides, take the failure as a catalyst for future success. I love to brag how I started playing bass with zero musical experience/knowledge.

The internet, [email protected]+C#35, where you can learn $#[email protected]+


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Always look on the bright side of life.
> 
> Besides, take the failure as a catalyst for future success. I love to brag how I started playing bass with zero musical experience/knowledge.
> 
> The internet, [email protected]+C#35, where you can learn $#[email protected]+

Click to collapse



on the bright side, I still have faith I may not fail


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> on the bright side, I still have faith I may not fail

Click to collapse



Hehehe... faith is good. Faith while knowing what's behind that faith is even better.

For example, "I have faith that God will protect me from these miscreant zombies," while is a great testament to your faith; "I have faith that God will protect me, via providing me with the wisdom of obtaining and using this fully loaded shotgun, from these miscreant zombies" has a better ring to it. I'd chose the latter whenever possible.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hehehe... faith is good. Faith while knowing what's behind that faith is even better.
> 
> For example, "I have faith that God will protect me from these miscreant zombies," while is a great testament to your faith; "I have faith that God will protect me, via providing me with the wisdom of obtaining and using this fully loaded shotgun, from these miscreant zombies" has a better ring to it. I'd chose the latter whenever possible.

Click to collapse



lol

the latter here too 
so what's up? (other than the ceiling, the other floor, the sky, god...)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> the latter here too
> so what's up? (other than the ceiling, the other floor, the sky, god...)

Click to collapse



My ****. I'm sporting an erection after getting cosy with that cute auditor chick.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My ****. I'm sporting an erection after getting cosy with that cute auditor chick.

Click to collapse



looooool
make sure to hide it well xD
you don't want her to run away from you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looooool
> make sure to hide it well xD
> you don't want her to run away from you

Click to collapse



Which part of getting cosy did you not understand? Need me to give you a link? The only reason she would run away is because she had work to do. And so do I.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Which part of getting cosy did you not understand? Need me to give you a link? The only reason she would run away is because she had work to do. And so do I.

Click to collapse



liar, if you were getting cosy with her, you wont be here posting


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

She needs to work, and I need to print a bunch of documents as a testament to my boss's love of destroying rainforests and ****. Also, we need to clear the office before we proceed from getting cosy to getting freaky. 

Besides, neither of us has eaten dinner and it'd be impolite NOT to bring her out for a nice dinner or something...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She needs to work, and I need to print a bunch of documents as a testament to my boss's love of destroying rainforests and ****. Also, we need to clear the office before we proceed from getting cosy to getting freaky.
> 
> Besides, neither of us has eaten dinner and it'd be impolite NOT to bring her out for a nice dinner or something...

Click to collapse



make sure to make her fall for you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

She already did. I'm my usual charming basterd a-hole and she couldn't get enough of me. Anyway, what about your recent guitar conquest?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She already did. I'm my usual charming basterd a-hole and she couldn't get enough of me. Anyway, what about your recent guitar conquest?

Click to collapse



you just reminded me, last thing i tried to learn was wish you were here by pink floyd, i tried to sing along, but i think i suck at singing lol. and keeping the rhythm it's hard 
it's been a few days since i last played anything , too lazy/busy to learn new stuff


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

You spend too much time worrying about the rhythm. Let it flow. Be confident. As a last resort, use meaningful pauses. Chicks that dig those superficial stuff don't know better than when you forgot the chords.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You spend too much time worrying about the rhythm. Let it flow. Be confident. As a last resort, use meaningful pauses. Chicks that dig those superficial stuff don't know better than when you forgot the chords.

Click to collapse



lol, but most of my brother's friends are musicians that filled my head with stupid theories 
and they think that i 1/2 suck


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



'afternoon, how's it going?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'afternoon, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Trying to resume my daily routine. Kinda hard though. Going to summer school now then slacking the rest of the day cause its going to be 100°F+ here

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Trying to resume my daily routine. Kinda hard though. Going to summer school now then slacking the rest of the day cause its going to be 100°F+ here
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



that's hot 
what time does school finish?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's hot
> what time does school finish?

Click to collapse



1030. 724 right now

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 1030. 724 right now
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



look at the bright side, it wont be as hot as at noon 
but yeah, that's really hot, I'm boiling in here


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look at the bright side, it wont be as hot as at noon
> but yeah, that's really hot, I'm boiling in here

Click to collapse



Its 75°now, suns not even up

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## kawika (Jul 20, 2011)

@sakai4eva - Treat her to the "D.E.N.N.I.S. system"



watt9493 said:


> Its 75°now, suns not even up
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



It's hot everywhere who turned the temperature to HELL!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's only 10:45 and it's 85° wtfuck... 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's only 10:45 and it's 85° wtfuck...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



good morning dev


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning dev

Click to collapse



I woke up at 7:45, every weekday I have a twelve hour school day. From 8:30 to 8pm. I'm already loving college, and it hasn't even started. 

But good morning 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I woke up at 7:45, every weekday I have a twelve hour school day. From 8:30 to 8pm. I'm already loving college, and it hasn't even started.
> 
> But good morning
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



12 hour school day?? 

are you torturing yourself?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Back from school.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## kawika (Jul 20, 2011)

As I await my acceptance to this exclusive organization, I'd just like to put it out there that I would also like to be a part of this "CDC" signature club it seems most of you are in as well.

My qualifications & references would remain the same as from this application.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

kawika said:


> As I await my acceptance to this exclusive organization, I'd just like to put it out there that I would also like to be a part of this "CDC" signature club it seems most of you are in as well.
> 
> My qualifications & references would remain the same as from this application.

Click to collapse



Thay is the lazi. League against zombie infections? I believe

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Go into bootloader and look for the date of manufacturer, and thats its birfday
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Then it's 6/01/2011 My phone is 1 month and twenty days old.... 0.o

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thay is the lazi. League against zombie infections? I believe
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yeah... That is LAZI... Pipsqueak is, the "official kamikaze falcon" of LAZI

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah... That is LAZI... Pipsqueak is, the "official kamikaze falcon" of LAZI
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



SO CUTE. D'aw.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> SO CUTE. D'aw.

Click to collapse



stop flirting with guys goddammit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello Husam 


Hello all offline family


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop flirting with guys goddammit

Click to collapse



Okay...............


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Okay...............

Click to collapse



not you 
im hungry, you can make me a sammich 

hello dave.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Finding a suit is hard for someone of my size

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Finding a suit is hard for someone of my size
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



xtra small? 

hey milad, hows it going?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello, watt and milad

what do u know i get online and everyone else gets online, i see when its only husam online no one shows up  

LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello, watt and milad
> 
> what do u know i get online and everyone else gets online, i see when its only husam online no one shows up
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



lol, for some reason i dont get emails when you sign in 
i get them way earlier


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, for some reason i dont get emails when you sign in
> i get them way earlier

Click to collapse



oh well


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not you
> im hungry, you can make me a sammich
> 
> hello dave.

Click to collapse



sammich????

I had at least walking Yesterday in Las Vehas. Now, I can't walk.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh well

Click to collapse



mmm, so rule 30?

are you her? 


@rawr, idk what that is, youre a girl, make me a sandwich


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mmm, so rule 30?
> 
> are you her?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't like sandwich at all, I like Noodle soup. hehehe


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> sammich????
> 
> I had at least walking Yesterday in Las Vehas. Now, I can't walk.

Click to collapse



Why cant you walk? 

Did you get super drunk and break legs?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Nah, I don't like sandwich at all, I like Noodle soup. hehehe

Click to collapse



U dont like sammiches   

BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Nah, I don't like sandwich at all, I like Noodle soup. hehehe

Click to collapse



oh here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh here

Click to collapse



that looks delicious 

Im starving  that sammich and fries look amazing


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> that looks delicious
> 
> Im starving  that sammich and fries look amazing

Click to collapse



too bad the only girl here refuses to feed us


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Any of you guys like RTS games? I love 'em. I don't know why WIC doesn't work with Win 7 on my system. I worked on XP same system!

Click to collapse



go to the game's exe, select properties, compatibility choose run under windows xp


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why cant you walk?
> 
> Did you get super drunk and break legs?

Click to collapse



No drink, only water, 4 hours walking in the heat, shopping, looking around taking pics, then 5 hours in the evening, watching shows, looking around. Just too much walking, my legs and foot hurts so much.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> too bad the only girl here refuses to feed us

Click to collapse



No, too bad, I'm not a good cooking.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh here

Click to collapse



No thanks..Looks not healthy to me.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

What do you mean only girl? Am I suddenly persona non grata now? Wth? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> No drink, only water, 4 hours walking in the heat, shopping, looking around taking pics, then 5 hours in the evening, watching shows, looking around. Just too much walking, my legs and foot hurts so much.

Click to collapse



that is why u drink there to make the walking more tolerable


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> that is why u drink there to make the walking more tolerable

Click to collapse



That wouldn't be walking, it'll be dancing if I drink..lol


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What do you mean only girl? Am I suddenly persona non grata now? Wth?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Haha, give Hus and big spank.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What do you mean only girl? Am I suddenly persona non grata now? Wth?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



sorry, but you weren't online 
and you're on bed rest, you can't be in the kitchen   JK


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> That wouldn't be walking, it'll be dancing if I drink..lol

Click to collapse



so what, if it gets you around easier and relaxes you on all those damn stair climbs and walking them so be it


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Haha, give Hus and big spank.

Click to collapse



Seriously I've been a member since the beginning and now you join and I'm forgotten, about? Duck this **** I'm done GOOD BYE

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> so what, if it gets you around easier and relaxes you on all those damn stair climbs and walking them so be it

Click to collapse



I might try that tonight. Thanks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Dont let this hit the fan


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously I've been a member since the beginning and now you join and I'm forgotten, about? Duck this **** I'm done GOOD BYE
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



no dont go


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously I've been a member since the beginning and now you join and I'm forgotten, about? Duck this **** I'm done GOOD BYE
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Come on, I already hear about you when I joining in. Those boys love you.

There is no way I can take your place..also you can make them sandwich, i can't.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Come on, I already hear about you when I joining in. Those boys love you.
> 
> There is no way I can take your place..also you can make them sandwich, i can't.

Click to collapse



That really hurt husam... Really  not fair

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no dont go

Click to collapse



You know I've been sick and maybe I haven't been posting, as much,still, that is just, wrong

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

I know this is late but

hello rowwor 
&
BD

@BD How u feeling and doing?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You know I've been sick and maybe I haven't been posting, as much,still, that is just, wrong
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



that's not what i meant, you were offline the time i posted that


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Noooo babydoll

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That really hurt husam... Really  not fair
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I agreed,

 Hus, what ever you do, don't mess with girls.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's not what i meant, you were offline the time i posted that

Click to collapse



Well then you SHOULD have said, only, girl ONLINE... I'm, undecided as what to do. That really upset me..... I'll cya later maybe.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Cant we just all get along and have peace


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well then you SHOULD have said, only, girl ONLINE... I'm, undecided as what to do. That really upset me..... I'll cya later maybe.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



sorry for that 
you know I cant live without you


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well then you SHOULD have said, only, girl ONLINE... I'm, undecided as what to do. That really upset me..... I'll cya later maybe.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Actually, I should mention that when I answer his post. I have you in my mind that I'm not the only girl. But i was too tired from the walking. So missed type that. 

I think hus didn't mean that as well. Please forgive him like i did on my first dayand I'm so glad to have you here BD.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

just so that you know, she's staying


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just so that you know, she's staying

Click to collapse



Yeah but I get to throw FIVE bricks at his head and Pipsqueak will bite him if, He ever pulls that crappy, crap again
(FYI: Pipsqueak's bite IS WAY WORSE than any brick... #justsayin')

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah but I get to throw FIVE bricks at his head and Pipsqueak will bite him if, He ever pulls that crappy, crap again
> (FYI: Pipsqueak's bite IS WAY WORSE than any brick... #justsayin')
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



i know, because the brick is a lie


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 12 hour school day??
> 
> are you torturing yourself?

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I am


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, yes I am

Click to collapse



welcome back


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know, because the brick is a lie

Click to collapse



Yeah... Well, we will see about that, after five of them have, hit you in the, head

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah but I get to throw FIVE bricks at his head and Pipsqueak will bite him if, He ever pulls that crappy, crap again
> (FYI: Pipsqueak's bite IS WAY WORSE than any brick... #justsayin')
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Works every time, right Babydoll? Hehe 

How are you feeling?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah... Well, we will see about that, after five of them have, hit you in the, head
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



OUCH Husam!!!!! 




After above:






Earlier someone said something about a spanking for husam..

well look at this smiley:


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn guys

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> OUCH Husam!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You be spanking Husam??


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> OUCH Husam!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that was so not appropriate


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> OUCH Husam!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, some one said? who said that? LOL

Well, guys, I've decided not going out today, instead, i'm staying in the pool this afternoon.
I could bring my laptop there, but the hot sun will kill it.

Welcome back twitch.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that was so not appropriate

Click to collapse



rowwor said babydoll should spank him 

those smileys was for babydoll


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

Whats up party people!?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Whats up party people!?

Click to collapse



just read the past 3 pages 

Hello Rinzo
Not much rinzo, whats up with u?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> rowwor said babydoll should spank him
> 
> those smileys was for babydoll

Click to collapse



Yep, if BD ever do that, give him a big hit for me..LOL

Nice butt though in that  sm.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Nice butt though in that  sm.

Click to collapse




Its Sunburn 

Thats nice????


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Works every time, right Babydoll? Hehe
> 
> How are you feeling?

Click to collapse



I haz moar fever and, low white blood cell, count... It took them this long to find it, cuz they were so focused on mai migraines.... 
How's, summer college or whatever the heck your, doing, for twelve hours a day? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

So happy netflix is now working and available for my epic 

Just need Hulu Plus Now And ill be set


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> So happy netflix is now working and available for my epic
> 
> Just need Hulu Plus Now And ill be set

Click to collapse



How much crap can you watch on a fone?, I haz 3....and I watch....NOTHING! 
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz moar fever and, low white blood cell, count... It took them this long to find it, cuz they were so focused on mai migraines....
> How's, summer college or whatever the heck your, doing, for twelve hours a day?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse


, that's terrible, I really hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Whats up party people!?

Click to collapse



(the last few pages)
It went like this:
      
How are you?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> , that's terrible, I really hope it's nothing serious

Click to collapse



No one has a freaking clue either....  Damn modern medicine.....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How much crap can you watch on a fone?, I haz 3....and I watch....NOTHING!
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



its just nice to have it


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

one more day of work. Then im off fri and sat OH YEAH then one more week for vacation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (the last few pages)
> It went like this:
> 
> How are you?
> ...

Click to collapse



u forgot this one: 
and this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and:


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

you are the king of smilies.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> its just nice to have it

Click to collapse



That's true..... Damn bank lines  That's why I love my TWiT podcasts.... (not too many  bank lines since I've been on bedrest... But I digress)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> you are the king of smilies.

Click to collapse



no im not this site is: http://smileys.smilchat.net/


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u forgot this one:
> and this one:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay then:         
Better?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> one more day of work. Then im off fri and sat OH YEAH then one more week for vacation

Click to collapse



     

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay then:
> Better?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



ya


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Check your pm's 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



I'm just as excited.  I hope no one decides to **** in the pool though


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm just as excited.  I hope no one decides to **** in the pool though

Click to collapse



Haha. Poop. Pool. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya

Click to collapse



Yay!   
(P.S. Here's a quadrant from last night NS)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Check your pm's
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Done....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Done....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



What all accessories do you have?

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay!
> (P.S. Here's a quadrant from last night NS)
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



what's the name of the app that does these charts?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What all accessories do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The original box, otterbox skin, leather pouch,  original android pouch (somewhere) screenprotectors.... And the N1 (9.5/10)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's the name of the app that does these charts?

Click to collapse



Ummmmm.... Quadrant? (quadrant standard)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

Here... Pouch

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm just as excited.  I hope no one decides to **** in the pool though

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here... Pouch
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Im keepin that one.  you get back to bed rest. :b

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi again.
> @watt. Did that win7 work for you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My dad didnt want it upgraded. He didnt wanna reset up all his facebook and weather shizz. -____-

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My dad didnt want it upgraded. He didnt wanna reset up all his facebook and weather shizz. -____-View attachment 660699
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Haha I laugh at your sorrows.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't hate >.>

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

Android powered toilet? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Android powered toilet?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



hey, I uploaded a screenshot there, and yeah, lol, i use my phone usually when I'm using the toilet so,, xD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Aren't u afraid it might fall down there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I am but I'm usually super careful

Invalid image format 

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Aren't u afraid it might fall down there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Yes I am but I'm usually super careful
> 
> Invalid image format
> 
> sent from my android powered toilet

Click to collapse



I would be scared to fall in if i had a toilet like this:












I love this show!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Behold, My results


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Behold, My results

Click to collapse



That is horrid!!!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HA!!!


LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is horrid!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its better than the x10i


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> its better than the x10i

Click to collapse



and the droid 1 lol thats pretty funny


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Trolololololololololololol! That's why i say change your *beep* phone!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



are you willing to give me the price of a new one?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will, but I will have my cat bring it to you!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I prefer pipsqueak air xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will, but I will have my cat bring it to you!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



y not use babydolls pipsqeek air instead


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I prefer pipsqueak air xD

Click to collapse



u a**hole posting the same thing i did at the same time!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u a**hole posting the same thing i did at the same time!!!!

Click to collapse



high five


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> high five

Click to collapse



ok fine


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok fine

Click to collapse



as babydoll once said, great minds think alike


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't have access to pipsqeek air. I will have to use mycat delivery service to get it to pipsqeek, then to u, which is inefficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it will still be cheaper and faster then just cat walking the whole way...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't have access to pipsqeek air. I will have to use mycat delivery service to get it to pipsqeek, then to u, which is inefficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is your cat a nyan cat?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is your cat a nyan cat?

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, the cat still has to walk/swim to US, which is way further than Israel.
> 
> P.S. he's hitting me right now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



or pipsqueek can fly over to you 

DUH!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, not a nyan cat. It would be easy if he was. He's a fat SOB.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well spray paint him gray and pink, and stick a freaking rainbow on his tail


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dave, I'm making excuses so I don't have to give the money, y u no get it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




because your excuses are lame


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't think he would like that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



who said anything about liking it , it will make him fly and go give husam the money in no time


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> who said anything about liking it , it will make him fly and go give husam the money in no time

Click to collapse



or be shot down by the army


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or be shot down by the army

Click to collapse



LMAO, then the army will owe u 400 or 500 bucks depending on how much the phone is you want


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO, then the army will owe u 400 or 500 bucks depending on how much the phone is you want

Click to collapse



wow, i can get about 2 to 3 tp2s with that money


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow, i can get about 2 to 3 tp2s with that money

Click to collapse



ya well usually unlock android smartphones are anywhere from 200-400 dollars depending on how good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh yeah? What army?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So ur saying that your going to paint your cat to nyan cat and then give him money and he will fly to husam no problem


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> *troll face*

Click to collapse



Ur doing it wrong!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> *troll face*

Click to collapse



YOUR DOING IT WRONG!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Y?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



because of this:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm 2 lazy to attach a pic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know. Tnx for the reminder.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your welcome 

Anyway now that were done with transportation needs of money...

Husam how much do u need for new phone? so milad can attach it to his painted cat that now is nyan cat and flies


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Anyway now that were done with transportation needs of money...
> 
> Husam how much do u need for new phone? so milad can attach it to his painted cat that now is nyan cat and flies

Click to collapse



i don't care, as long as it gets me a decent phone


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

alright guys. i have a problem with my cousins computer. i see the toshiba bootscreen, where you can get into the BIOS ect, but it WILL NOT let me go into bios. it just goes to a black screen with a blue box that says enter your password. im stumped. help?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> alright guys. i have a problem with my cousins computer. i see the toshiba bootscreen, where you can get into the BIOS ect, but it WILL NOT let me go into bios. it just goes to a black screen with a blue box that says enter your password. im stumped. help?

Click to collapse



try this: http://tinyurl.com/3p4lgz2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

'night lads


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'night lads

Click to collapse



cya and night


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> try this: http://tinyurl.com/3p4lgz2

Click to collapse



Im trying to fix this on my ride home from funeral arrangements. We need pictures off of it for friday. Thank you though. This is where i turn for my computer problems (twitch) cause he being moelre knowledgeable then i. You sir go have a good day then.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im trying to fix this on my ride home from funeral arrangements. We need pictures off of it for friday. Thank you though. This is where i turn for my computer problems (twitch) cause he being moelre knowledgeable then i. You sir go have a good day then.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i was just kidding jeez.......


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't have access to pipsqeek air. I will have to use mycat delivery service to get it to pipsqeek, then to u, which is inefficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 u haz access.....

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> alright guys. i have a problem with my cousins computer. i see the toshiba bootscreen, where you can get into the BIOS ect, but it WILL NOT let me go into bios. it just goes to a black screen with a blue box that says enter your password. im stumped. help?

Click to collapse



What about f (8??) at start up allowing u to change boot menu?

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse





HTC Sensation .....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What about f (8??) at start up allowing u to change boot menu?
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



pressing the buttons does nothing. like theyre deactivated


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> pressing the buttons does nothing. like theyre deactivated

Click to collapse



That's a problem

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> HTC Sensation .....

Click to collapse



 Wrong!
Nexus One....trololololo

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

There's the Sensation

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong!
> Nexus One....trololololo
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's a problem
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



very much of one


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can also make it reboot if i press enter 3 times

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 660802
> Can also make it reboot if i press enter 3 times
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



WooHoo #computertricks...
I'm sorry I iz no help @Watt

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> WooHoo #computertricks...
> I'm sorry I iz no help @Watt
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



:/ wheres twitch!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kmZaFCN4pQ

heres a quick video


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 660802
> Can also make it reboot if i press enter 3 times
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Take out your mobo battery (it's a small flat one that kinda looks like a coin), and then unplug everything for a bit.

Leave it for a while to let the capacitors discharge and then you should be fine. 


And morning.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Take out your mobo battery (it's a small flat one that kinda looks like a coin), and then unplug everything for a bit.
> 
> Leave it for a while to let the capacitors discharge and then you should be fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Twitch walked me through that. Did nothing. Computers dicked, and off to geeksquad to jave the hard drive cloned and scanned

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitch walked me through that. Did nothing. Computers dicked, and off to geeksquad to jave the hard drive cloned and scanned
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



ewww geek squad $$$$


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> ewww geek squad $$$$

Click to collapse



Ik. Our only option at this point with the funeral on friday

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitch walked me through that. Did nothing. Computers dicked, and off to geeksquad to jave the hard drive cloned and scanned
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I know what I'm talking about 

But yeah, it's borked. Unfortunately.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

Le MAFIA!!!!

Make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

morning guys!

I have to translate a document in english, but you know im not a pro

so may i ask what the exact meaning of exploitation is?
cause i need a word that means "take advantage of"...  is "exploitation"  the one i need?

Thanks


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

'afternoon, skipped school, just woke up


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> morning guys!
> 
> I have to translate a document in english, but you know im not a pro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. That's the word.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'afternoon, skipped school, just woke up

Click to collapse



Bad boy. 

I had a tendency to skip school too.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bad boy.
> 
> I had a tendency to skip school too.

Click to collapse



how did it go with that chick?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how did it go with that chick?

Click to collapse



She's smiling. And late for work. And as a gentleman I shouldn't go further.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She's smiling. And late for work. And as a gentleman I shouldn't go further.

Click to collapse



i meant the dinner, and the packing


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes. That's the word.

Click to collapse



Thanks man

also morning husam... slept a few hours more or skipped it on purpose?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> also morning husam... slept a few hours more or skipped it on purpose?

Click to collapse



on purpose for sure
I have 3 alarms set up, i always wake up


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i meant the dinner, and the packing

Click to collapse



Dinner was excellent but stilted. As an auditor, she didn't have much time to mix around, and it shows a little. I had to carry the conversation more than a few times. Of course, She was intimidated by me (a good thing, as usual) and it reflects in her responses to my direction of conversation. 

Of course, I didn't have time to analyse these yesterday night, but I do now 

And the packing was... tight, I guess. Like I said, auditors didn't have much in terms of socialization.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dinner was excellent but stilted. As an auditor, she didn't have much time to mix around, and it shows a little. I had to carry the conversation more than a few times. Of course, She was intimidated by me (a good thing, as usual) and it reflects in her responses to my direction of conversation.
> 
> Of course, I didn't have time to analyse these yesterday night, but I do now
> 
> And the packing was... tight, I guess. Like I said, auditors didn't have much in terms of socialization.

Click to collapse



good to hear 

@milad, 'afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dex, sakai, and hus! Good afternoon!
> @dex. What ROM u using now? I'm running Cool's Desire S port and it's so ****ing fast!

Click to collapse



'afternon milad! 

currently im stuck with baadnews' nighly 51... ive set it up and am a bit bored to flash anything else...

its stable and i like it but i wouldnt say no to a change.... do you recommend cools rom over baads?

also @husam: heard they got everything fixed on rhodium, is it true?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 'afternon milad!
> 
> currently im stuck with baadnews' nighly 51... ive set it up and am a bit bored to flash anything else...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not everything but, yes many things, I finally have BT 
only thing now is the keyboard backlight, it was working not its not, wtf is wrong with developers


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not everything but, yes many things, I finally have BT
> only thing now is the keyboard backlight, it was working not its not, wtf is wrong with developers

Click to collapse



please tell me that bt audio works (handsfree) ......


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> please tell me that bt audio works (handsfree) ......

Click to collapse



yes, i was able to get stereo sound when i connected it to my netbook as stereo bt speakers, but the quality was sh!t


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, i was able to get stereo sound when i connected it to my netbook as stereo bt speakers, but the quality was sh!t

Click to collapse



hmm... youre talking about frxo7 right? you'd say its stable?

also @milad: i guess you would not recommend me miui huh? 
i like speed... but i also like sense 3  although i dont mind about rosie, i cant live without the lockscreen and maybe the detailed weather....  so i guess ill have to cook one? XD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hmm... youre talking about frxo7 right? you'd say its stable?

Click to collapse



yeah, it is, i got 490 in quadrant


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Never! I will only flash MIUI only if Ahmadinejad stepped down and then killed himself.
> 
> About Sense, yeah, the lockscreen is pretty damn cool, but it was slow. specially when answering calls, it seriously pissed me off while I was driving, it just wouldn't work, slow! About Sense 3.0 weather, well, personally I don't like it very much. videos don't play very smoothly. And Rosie, is ****ing slow, and buggy, at on RCMIx 2.1 test 4 it was! One think I will miss, is speech bubbled sms app. But I think It's possible to have it with Sense 2.1 lockscreen. asked seo how he made it look like that, I might be able to make it myself.

Click to collapse



Whoa... that's a tough request there, asking him to step down.



DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Never! I will only flash MIUI only if Ahmadinejad stepped down and then killed himself.
> 
> About Sense, yeah, the lockscreen is pretty damn cool, but it was slow. specially when answering calls, it seriously pissed me off while I was driving, it just wouldn't work, slow! About Sense 3.0 weather, well, personally I don't like it very much. videos don't play very smoothly. And Rosie, is ****ing slow, and buggy, at on RCMIx 2.1 test 4 it was! One think I will miss, is speech bubbled sms app. But I think It's possible to have it with Sense 2.1 lockscreen. asked seo how he made it look like that, I might be able to make it myself.

Click to collapse



nice to hear  if you make a ultra fast version with sms 3 and lockscreen 3 i will certainly flash it!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugh. Tired. Morning guys

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ugh. Tired. Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



'morning watt


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning watt...

It's dinner time for me


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

So i have the viewing scheduled for today 5pm, 100 degrees. Funeral and mass tomorrow 4pm 115 degrees.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So i have the viewing scheduled for today 5pm, 100 degrees. Funeral and mass tomorrow 4pm 115 degrees.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



are you going to survive?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you going to survive?

Click to collapse



In my suit the whole time? Probably not

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm... Might feel even hotter...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmmm... Might feel even hotter...

Click to collapse



today is boring + hot + girls troll'd my a$$ hard, what could be worse


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> today is boring + hot + girls troll'd my a$$ hard, what could be worse

Click to collapse



You got trolled?  How?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You got trolled?  How?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



secret group chat on facebook with girls i barely know, one man 4 girls lol.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

good morning fellow fam


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> good morning fellow fam

Click to collapse



good morning rinzo


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

Have any one you ever watched the boondocks?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Have any one you ever watched the boondocks?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> secret group chat on facebook with girls i barely know, one man 4 girls lol.

Click to collapse



Wait, who's the man?

*trollface.jpg*


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait, who's the man?
> 
> *trollface.jpg*

Click to collapse



fail troll face is fail


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait, who's the man?
> 
> *trollface.jpg*

Click to collapse



Lemon party guy

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Lemon party guy
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



fail brain is fail


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

Gnitez anyway. Damned LOTR:The Two Towers made me tear up again. I needz mah beauty sleepz to refrain from being a zombie 2moro.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait, who's the man?
> 
> *trollface.jpg*

Click to collapse






Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah sakai go to bed.  We can't have the zombie leader actually becoming a zombie


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be around later... Until then... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be around later... Until then...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



hey bd 

how are you today?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

I just used my very last blank cd to burn something and it screwed up..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I just used my very last blank cd to burn something and it screwed up..

Click to collapse



I just bricked my phone  






















































































you know im not that stupid


----------



## RinZo (Jul 21, 2011)

hahah oh noes!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love track mania

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

hey husam!!!

Did u see this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1171052


Hello Rinzon,Husam,BD,sakai,watt and bd!!

Hows it going all


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey husam!!!
> 
> Did u see this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1171052
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey

that's what im using lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> 
> that's what im using lol

Click to collapse



is it as smooth as windows mobiles rom?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just bricked my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey that brick looks awfully familiar

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> is it as smooth as windows mobiles rom?

Click to collapse



sometimes its smoother 

it's what gave me 490 on quadrant 

but 2Dgames suck because the tp2 doesnt support open gl2.0
3D is somewhat good


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hot and I'm sick 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey that brick looks awfully familiar
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



yeah, i wonder where i got it from


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sometimes its smoother
> 
> it's what gave me 490 on quadrant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i know games suck on it, i had it before my epic 

and it ran like a P.O.S.

Even with the best rom for it: Mighty Rom!!

Which was awesome


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, i wonder where i got it from

Click to collapse



U got it from when babydoll hit your with 5 bricks! 

Im surprised you saved one as a souvenir


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U got it from when babydoll hit your with 5 bricks!
> 
> Im surprised you saved one as a souvenir

Click to collapse



lol, yeah, i keep them all as a souvenir


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, yeah, i keep them all as a souvenir

Click to collapse



I haz moar bricks...ya know.... Don't think I won't hit you again..... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz moar bricks...ya know.... Don't think I won't hit you again.....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



i also haz my bricks ya know, but i was keeping them for later


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

I was at the doctor. I still haz fever... 103.1 :/

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

Totay tomorrow and Sunday 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

Psst... Baked bacon, TUV13-any and mai Nexus S... Tasty!

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i also haz my bricks ya know, but i was keeping them for later

Click to collapse



Dose iz mai bricks you just kept them....after they hit you....in da head... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dose iz mai bricks you just kept them....after they hit you....in da head...
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



doze brix existed even befoar yo brix, yo


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> doze brix existed even befoar yo brix, yo

Click to collapse



Noooooooooo.... mai brickz waz dere b4 doze bricks  I own all your brickz

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

I own all teh brickz.  Swiftkey is free from amazon today!!!!!!  

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Noooooooooo.... mai brickz waz dere b4 doze bricks  I own all your brickz
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



yo brikz iz a lie 
ma brikz are mine


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

All your brickz BELONG TO ME! Pipsqueak said so

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

The cake is a lie

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I own all teh brickz.  Swiftkey is free from amazon today!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



My message to Swiftkey X: FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The cake is a lie
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



'nd da brikz too


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The cake is a lie
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The cake may be a lie...but the brick is VERY REAL

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'nd da brikz too

Click to collapse



That's it! Pipsqueak is biting you....She's mad nao! 
Look, it's double the Pipsqueak for twice as many bites...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's it! Pipsqueak is biting you....She's mad nao!
> Look, it's double the Pipsqueak for twice as many bites...
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



she's mad???


WIN!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bd y u no like SwiftKey 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bd y u no like SwiftKey
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Swiftkey haz the stupidest install process EVA THOUGHT UP BY AN APP DEVELOPER!
Swiftkey X: Y u no just let me enable in keyboard settings and tweak settings and choose input method? Like every other freaking keyboard....
Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Swiftkey haz the stupidest install process EVA THOUGHT UP BY AN APP DEVELOPER!
> Swiftkey X: Y u no just let me enable in keyboard settings and tweak settings and choose input method? Like every other freaking keyboard....
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



Except swype 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Except swype
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yeah but at least once you download the installer....it's all downhill from there. This was just....full of.....

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah but at least once you download the installer....it's all downhill from there. This was just....full of.....
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



that FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU reminded me of the game


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU reminded me of the game

Click to collapse



Damn I lose. Pipsqueak never loses...damn her.

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn I lose. Pipsqueak never loses...damn her.
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



maybe because she doesn't understand english


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe because she doesn't understand english

Click to collapse



She may speak 'keet but she understands english....when she wants to..... Damn bird 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

Snuffy (the constantly beaten and bitten) boyfriend of Pipsqueak....He says chirp.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snuffy (the constantly beaten and bitten) boyfriend of Pipsqueak....He says chirp.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



damn i love birds


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn i love birds

Click to collapse



That's because you're a little girl. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Mornin' guys. It's finally Friday for me


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn i love birds

Click to collapse



Because you and birds are awesome...
Twitch why u no like birds?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' guys. It's finally Friday for me

Click to collapse



Morning.... It's Thursday here.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you and birds are awesome...
> Twitch why u no like birds?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



The banana has his reasons. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm guessing the expression on your avatard is a reason...

The bird... is the word.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm guessing the expression on your avatard is a reason...
> 
> The bird... is the word.

Click to collapse



And Pipsqueak is THE bird.... So that makes Pipsqueak "the word" by default


Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol.

FMJ FTW!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Today was the hardest thing ive done in a long time

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Today was the hardest thing ive done in a long time
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



His name was Today? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

My aunts viewing 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My aunts viewing
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



So what's been so difficult for you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Today was the hardest thing ive done in a long time
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Toughen up buddy. We're with ya.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

Pssst... Over here, I got a Vellamo bench for ya...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My aunts viewing
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Again, my condolences.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Open casket is the absolute worst way. Anyone agree? 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Open casket is the absolute worst way. Anyone agree?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yes. It's very difficult, arguably the most difficult.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I suppose we can talk about the fragility of life...

But I agree, open casket is not good.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry if im depressing guyz. I have nobody else to talk about it with :/

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

It's alright buddy. When I say I'm here for you, I mean it. Let it all out, buddy


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

hello everyone. Got back from vegas, been so tried. How's everything going?
Watt, hope everything goes well with you.

Cheers.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sorry if im depressing guyz. I have nobody else to talk about it with :/
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



U haz me too...  

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> hello everyone. Got back from vegas, been so tried. How's everything going?
> Watt, hope everything goes well with you.
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Hi rowwor!    

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi rowwor!
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Hi  baby, how are you?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Hi  baby, how are you?

Click to collapse



I haz fever still.... It won't break.  Other than that... I'm enjoying the night breeze on my deck...
Yes... I know I'm not supposed to get out of bed and you know what....  I don't care.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Hi  baby, how are you?

Click to collapse



Lolx. That sounded wrong until I remembered that rowwor is a girl. And now it sounds awesome.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz fever still.... It won't break.  Other than that... I'm enjoying the night breeze on my deck...
> Yes... I know I'm not supposed to get out of bed and you know what....  I don't care.
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Some times staying in bed is not a good thing when you're sick. But sounds like you're in bad shape. Sorry about that. 

@saka. I know, because I'm awesome too.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. That sounded wrong until I remembered that rowwor is a girl. And now it sounds awesome.

Click to collapse



You are so bad.....     
> off topic... Is NO ONE going to comment on my recent Vellamo score that beat the DUAL CORE Galaxy Tab 10.1 ( I used the Nexus S if you were wondering)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are so bad.....
> > off topic... Is NO ONE going to comment on my recent Vellamo score that beat the DUAL CORE Galaxy Tab 10.1 ( I used the Nexus S if you were wondering)
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Not gonna say anything about synthetic scores, which is the same reason why I said nothing about my PC's benchmarks 

Besides, I'm:





@rowwor: yes, you are!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

What synthetic? Just the awesomeness that is my Nexus S.... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are so bad.....
> > off topic... Is NO ONE going to comment on my recent Vellamo score that beat the DUAL CORE Galaxy Tab 10.1 ( I used the Nexus S if you were wondering)
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Any link baby？

Sorry， I haven't got time to catch up all the post yet, as I'm just got back today from vegas， also， I have to admit, I don't have a droid phone，  But have few Android tablets though.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Any link baby？
> 
> Sorry， I haven't got time to catch up all the post yet, as I'm just got back today from vegas， also， I have to admit, I don't have a droid phone，  But have few Android tablets though.

Click to collapse



For you? I'll repost.... Bask in the awesomeness.... That beat a dual core tablet with a single core phone....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What synthetic? Just the awesomeness that is my Nexus S....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Ok... it's more for the second reason. My phone is up for renewal in about a month and I don't think I can afford to buy a new one for about a year or so.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ok... it's more for the second reason. My phone is up for renewal in about a month and I don't think I can afford to buy a new one for about a year or so.

Click to collapse



Well...that sucks. What phone do you have? The Desire? (I honestly can't remember) I've been in that situation... It seems like my karma has finally caught up though.... I take it outside the US (excuse my ignorance of stuff outside the US... I know it's not right) they don't subsidize like they do, here....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup. We pay through the nose for data AND still don't get subsidized. Sad story of my mobile life.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Nexus is a good phone i must say， but tbh, I'm not a phone person, I mean I don't like the small screen compare to those 7"+ tablets.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. We pay through the nose for data AND still don't get subsidized. Sad story of my mobile life.

Click to collapse



And we complain about how bad we have it in the US....   I just don't like the impending acquisition of T-Mo by AT&T...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear, I still need something that can fit in my pants pocket. The other equipment are kinda hefty too...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Nexus is a good phone i must say， but tbh, I'm not a phone person, I mean I don't like the small screen compare to those 7"+ tablets.

Click to collapse



I don't have a tablet... Yet... But I love my Nexus S and the Sensation (just needs S-off)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dear, I still need something that can fit in my pants pocket. The other equipment are kinda hefty too...

Click to collapse



Ask banana man。


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have a tablet... Yet... But I love my Nexus S and the Sensation (just needs S-off)
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Don‘t blame you. Android is good on the phone, but not as good yet as on Tablet.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dear, I still need something that can fit in my pants pocket. The other equipment are kinda hefty too...

Click to collapse



    

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have a tablet... Yet... But I love my Nexus S and the Sensation (just needs S-off)
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



A friend of mine is getting the Sensation too. S-OFF is coming in a month or so, and I'm glad for it. One thing I am wondering is, should I make my sister pay for my current phone?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL..ok , got to go to bed now, see you all tomorrow,

 take easy baby。Good night.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A friend of mine is getting the Sensation too. S-OFF is coming in a month or so, and I'm glad for it. One thing I am wondering is, should I make my sister pay for my current phone?

Click to collapse



Yes. That's what sisters are for

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

But her birthday is in October. I'm planning to shove it to her as an early birthday present


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But her birthday is in October. I'm planning to shove it to her as an early birthday present

Click to collapse



 OMG, I read shove it in her!!! Ahaha. I'm so tired. Helloo everyone, and goodnight everyone 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Asshat!

I love my sister, but not in that way. Still, should I?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Asshat!
> 
> I love my sister, but not in that way. Still, should I?

Click to collapse



'Afternoon, it's friday, and I'm having my cereal 

remember that 13 yo Justin Beiber dude?
I asked some friends from the troll page for help, and bwahahaha


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Lolx
He's on instagram now... That's another app/service I'm never gonna touch.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

I'ma going to go for dinner nao. See you guys next week. Full Saturday and (possibly) Sunday for me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'ma going to go for dinner nao. See you guys next week. Full Saturday and (possibly) Sunday for me.

Click to collapse



will be missing ya 
(no homo)

cya


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning all 


Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



hey watt, what's up


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey watt, what's up

Click to collapse



Makin my morning tea and breakfast. You? 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Makin my morning tea and breakfast. You?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



laundry......


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Its going to be 102 today,  heat index of 115

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its going to be 102 today,  heat index of 115
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



dude, that's almost as hot as saudi arabia which is a desert 



it's 93.2 here


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude, that's almost as hot as saudi arabia which is a desert
> 
> 
> 
> it's 93.2 here

Click to collapse



Fahrenheit? 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fahrenheit?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



yes lol, i use google converter to make the job easier on you 

I cant believe that i hanged the clothes outside, and in less than 30 minutes they are dry


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

One day.......... One Mafia....... eleven pages. We rock!


Afternoon guys 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> One day.......... One Mafia....... eleven pages. We rock!
> 
> 
> Afternoon guys
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dex 
the reason this thread is alive is only because we dont use skype or any chat program, it's all chatter in here lol


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning all.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dex
> the reason this thread is alive is only because we dont use skype or any chat program, it's all chatter in here lol

Click to collapse



I know... And I like it... 
See, that way we can combine two things.... Talking to friends and stuff for our devices


After all, I don't think we would talk so much on Skype.... XD
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I know... And I like it...
> See, that way we can combine two things.... Talking to friends and stuff for our devices
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



trust me, we did xD
and the best part about skype was we can be mods and edit people's messages 

hey rowor


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning rowwor! 
Would you like to try an avatar? 
@husam: should we try it?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning rowwor!
> Would you like to try an avatar?
> @husam: should we try it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



i think so, but everybody should be on it too, especially dan wilson xD


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think so, but everybody should be on it too, especially dan wilson xD

Click to collapse



I can imagine it.... we will take down another server.... XD 

 what do you say? Let's gather Skype id's 
Who's with me?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Headed to the church now. Wish me luck guys

ADR6300


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning rowwor!
> Would you like to try an avatar?
> @husam: should we try it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Sure， show me the Avatar. you guys are so fast, i just had my first morning coffee, 

@Hi Hus. Who is Dan Wilson？


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Headed to the church now. Wish me luck guys
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Good luck watt!! be strong!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Headed to the church now. Wish me luck guys
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Good luck watt, best wishes.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Sure， show me the Avatar. you guys are so fast, i just had my first morning coffee,
> 
> @Hi Hus. Who is Dan Wilson？

Click to collapse



Well i didn't have anything particular in mind..... Just pick somethin 
Dan is our troll king....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Good luck watt, best wishes.

Click to collapse



what's happening? 

@dex, mine is husam.younis, you can see others there


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well i didn't have anything particular in mind..... Just pick somethin
> Dan is our troll king....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



OK, is he a nice guy? well, if he's a troll king, can't be nice eh? lol

hus, watt is going to church..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> OK, is he a nice guy? well, if he's a troll king, can't be nice eh? lol
> 
> hus, watt is going to church..

Click to collapse



he's a troll, afaik trolls are nice people hiding behind that a$$hole shell


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's a troll, afaik trolls are nice people hiding behind that a$$hole shell

Click to collapse



Added on Skype 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's a troll, afaik trolls are nice people hiding behind that a$$hole shell

Click to collapse












 So, is Dan Wilson his real name?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> So, is Dan Wilson his real name?

Click to collapse



yes it is


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes it is

Click to collapse



Oh my, is he handsome?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Oh my, is he handsome?

Click to collapse



IDK , it's up to you to decide


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

Got to leave guys... HOLIDAYS!!! ill be back in 2-3 weeks....BUT don't worry, cause I just got my unlimited mobile data enabled 

See ya!
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Got to leave guys... HOLIDAYS!!! ill be back in 2-3 weeks....BUT don't worry, cause I just got my unlimited mobile data enabled
> 
> See ya!
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



cool, enjoy your holiday


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Got to leave guys... HOLIDAYS!!! ill be back in 2-3 weeks....BUT don't worry, cause I just got my unlimited mobile data enabled
> 
> See ya!
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Oh, where are you going for Holiday? have fun。


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dan wilson isnt the troll king. And hes 14.  

ADR6300


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dan wilson isnt the troll king. And hes 14.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dan wilson isnt the troll king. And hes 14.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



he is teh troll king


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright thats it. Pallbarer at my last funeral. 

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys. Last check in before going to shower and entering dreamland.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys. Last check in before going to shower and entering dreamland.

Click to collapse



lol, good night


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he is teh troll king

Click to collapse



No he's not...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hi guys. I was in emo mode these past 3 days.

Click to collapse



I've been like that too. Kinda more so irritable than emo.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I've been like that too. Kinda more so irritable than emo.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



skype?????


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> skype?????

Click to collapse



What about it? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What about it?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



back to the good ol' days


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back to the good ol' days

Click to collapse



We got g+...now we have a replacement...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We got g+...now we have a replacement...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



we cant have a group chat on g+, and we cant edit the messages
and definitely not hey twitch, dont say anything if you're g4y


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we cant have a group chat on g+, and we cant edit the messages
> and definitely not hey twitch, dont say anything if you're g4y

Click to collapse



You can do group chat, it's called huddle...duh.  

Eric did that mostly, and to Maxey! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

Need....... Sustinance....... 

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You can do group chat, it's called huddle...duh.
> 
> Eric did that mostly, and to Maxey!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol
and dan too


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Need....... Sustinance.......
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



What kind of sustenance?  I had BK. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> and dan too

Click to collapse



Dan deserved it, when I first met him I thought he was a prick. It made me laugh when I trolled him off of skype.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You sure? I'm pretty sure it has the option.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello Milad 



watt9493 said:


> Need....... Sustinance.......
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



What up watt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







husam666 said:


> lol
> and dan too

Click to collapse



Hello Husam 



twitch153 said:


> Dan deserved it, when I first met him I thought he was a prick. It made me laugh when I trolled him off of skype.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hello twitch


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Dave  how goes life? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Milad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dave


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hi Dave  how goes life?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Life is um um um um.........................................................................Life

Im just waiting for my vacation to Hermossa Beach in August


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dave!
> Man, my cat is being a total ****!

Click to collapse



Thats because u painted him to nyan cat


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dave!
> Man, my cat is being a total ****!

Click to collapse



isn't a cat considered as a *****?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> isn't a cat considered as a *****?

Click to collapse



considered a ***** cat


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LOL, but no seriously guys, he is being a ****. He peed on my backpack, turned over his litter box, twice! And all we did was to have a guy install a satellite dish in our balcony, aka his room.

Click to collapse



Tip. Shoot the cat, and never buy another

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LOL, but no seriously guys, he is being a ****. He peed on my backpack, turned over his litter box, twice! And all we did was to have a guy install a satellite dish in our balcony, aka his room.

Click to collapse



lol, he'll get over it, i would do the same if i was him


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys.... I'm on the road to freedom  

If there is something like a mafia group chat, I want to know 
Also, I want your g+ accounts...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, because:
> 1. I'm not a murderer.
> 2. I love cats.
> 3. Although I'd rather not have him anymore, I still like him and he's cute, and he also likes us, sorta.
> ...

Click to collapse



I kick your cat

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> And I'll kick your ass!

Click to collapse



I beg to differ

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

I want a cat


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I want a cat

Click to collapse



go buy one


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, pretty foul mood right now just has high pressure hydraulic oil spray all over my face, inmy eyes my nose my mouth my ears my eye and ear hurt like a son of a bitxh now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, pretty foul mood right now just has high pressure hydraulic oil spray all over my face, inmy eyes my nose my mouth my ears my eye and ear hurt like a son of a bitxh now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



WTF, are you OK?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rinzo, Hi,
> and I'll give you mine. I'll just Nyan him over to you.

Click to collapse



Haha is rainbow **** hard to clean up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, are you OK?

Click to collapse



Thanks, yeah, feeling a bit better after a shower. Ear still hurts tho, must have oil trapped in it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2011)

Heeeeey  Sorry for not being on much  But hello  I have cuts all over me -.-


----------



## kawika (Jul 22, 2011)

my ex used to refer to her vag as her "kitty"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe you should see a doctor man!
> @rinzo. dunno, never nyaned him before, but I don't think so.

Click to collapse



I probably will if it is still like this in a day or two

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeeey  Sorry for not being on much  But hello  I have cuts all over me -.-

Click to collapse



you really have to stop failing max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you really have to stop failing max

Click to collapse



Hahaha, Hey LD The currse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, Hey LD The currse

Click to collapse



nice avatar, too bad its not clear


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nice avatar, too bad its not clear

Click to collapse



Aha Thanks  Yeah I was lazy... Didn't change the brush type  Twitch still got bed bugs?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha Thanks  Yeah I was lazy... Didn't change the brush type  Twitch still got bed bugs?

Click to collapse



YES!  I've been in college this whole time and I go home on the weekend. They'll be gone before my birthday though.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha Thanks  Yeah I was lazy... Didn't change the brush type  Twitch still got bed bugs?

Click to collapse



so how's our moving pile of fail today?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so how's our moving pile of fail today?

Click to collapse



XD He's okay thanks  Hows You? 

Unlucky twitch  But awesome


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD He's okay thanks  Hows You?
> 
> Unlucky twitch  But awesome

Click to collapse



good to hear, im fine too


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD He's okay thanks  Hows You?
> 
> Unlucky twitch  But awesome

Click to collapse



Everyone! 

When is my birthday?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Everyone!
> 
> When is my birthday?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



sometime near i remember, i forgot sorry


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2011)

July 30th 

8 Days Dev


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> July 30th
> 
> 8 Days Dev

Click to collapse



Oh snap! Did you check g+? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sometime near i remember, i forgot sorry

Click to collapse



It's okay Husam, my calender got erased so I forgot yours too.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's okay Husam, my calender got erased so I forgot yours too.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol, it's on the fifth of march 
and ur bday is not on g+


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2011)

Hehehe  I just knew


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hehehe  I just knew

Click to collapse



damn it, i can't believe that i looked there but did not notice it


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

F%#k this sh!t
ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hehehe  I just knew

Click to collapse



Genius!  Maxey gets kudos points 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 662783
> F%#k this sh!t
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



why dont you just go to canada for summer school?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why dont you just go to canada for summer school?

Click to collapse



Because Canada sucks.  Beibers are everywhere! jk No offense DD 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because Canada sucks.  Beibers are everywhere! jk No offense DD
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



+1 and i had to be in a suit today  ik my aunts looking down laughing sayin "i got you a$$ holoes!"


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> +1 and i had to be in a suit today  ik my aunts looking down laughing sayin "i got you a$$ holoes!"

Click to collapse



Haha.  I hate wearing suits also.  Twice is enough for me..


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha.  I hate wearing suits also.  Twice is enough for me..

Click to collapse



i actually like it. i like taking kyla out and looking like a boss while doing it XD except today that was so hot


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i actually like it. i like taking kyla out and looking like a boss while doing it XD except the face that it was so hot

Click to collapse



enjoy having a red head


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Canada is better than US anyway, US has republicans!

Click to collapse



Don't even start, your opinion is your own but I refuse to listen to it if I don't agree with  And how can you possibly say Canada is better? If it wasn't for the US, I wouldn't be born and we wouldn't have this mafia. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't even start, your opinion is your own but I refuse to listen to it if I don't agree with  And how can you possibly say Canada is better? If it wasn't for the US, I wouldn't be born and we wouldn't have this mafia.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



canada is americas hat


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

stop you racists


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why dont you just go to canada for summer school?

Click to collapse



We gots the hot weather too

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop you racists

Click to collapse



Bless you.  

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

Btw, I'm not gunna bother saying anything about your anti Canadian ****

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> We gots the hot weather too
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



not as hot as him

edit ^^ that sounds not right


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not as hot as him
> 
> edit ^^ that sounds not right

Click to collapse



Almost tho, it was 100f yesterday(38c)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bless you.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



you just reminded me of someone in the troll page, he trolls people and then says GOD BLESS, people thank him and say gold bless you too xD  

example


> Some random gay: if ya live in shreveport r 14 or 15 singe and into sports inobx me i am just lookin for a beautiful girl who is althletic smart nd willin 2 make a realtionship work
> 
> the guy: are you the only 14 15 yr old in Shreveport? cuz usually if you go out you can meet peopel... oh sorry... i didn't see your profile pic... it must be hard... theres someone for everyone though... GOD BLESS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> God man, I was joking! I've never been out of Asia so can't say anything!
> For the record, I don't like democrats either, but I dislike republicans more.
> Politics is so full of crap. I never wanna have to do anything with it!

Click to collapse



I knew you were joking, so was I. 

I don't like politics, it's all very underhanded.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Btw, I'm not gunna bother saying anything about your anti Canadian ****
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I was joking DD, that's why I said jk haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I was joking DD, that's why I said jk haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Aight,, sorry dev. I'm still a little pissed from earlier today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

Night milad. Sleep well.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Anyway whatever. I've to go to bed so 'night.

Click to collapse



Night Milad, sleep well 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight,, sorry dev. I'm still a little pissed from earlier today
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What happened earlier today DD? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Anyway whatever. I've to go to bed so 'night.

Click to collapse



'night milad, dont let the republican bugs bite


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

still feeling that oil DD??


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2011)

You people are nuts. #thatisall

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'night milad, dont let the republican bugs bite

Click to collapse



Lmao! XD

+1! Husam actually made a funny. 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You people are nuts. #thatisall
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



and proud of it


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

Check out the pic I just posted in the random image thread haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What happened earlier today DD?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Had my face plastered in hydraulic oil.filled every orfice on my head.  My ear still hurts a little

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Had my face plastered in hydraulic oil.filled every orfice on my head.  My ear still hurts a little
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh my god, are you okay? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Check out the pic I just posted in the random image thread haha

Click to collapse



Why are people crawling through pikachu's vagina?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha Its a major design flaw


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha Its a major design flaw

Click to collapse



WTF?!?!?!

Those last few pics in the random image threads are hilarious and WTF


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> WTF?!?!?!
> 
> Those last few pics in the random image threads are hilarious and WTF

Click to collapse



Haha I agree.  Also, I didn't know Pikachu was a female!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha I agree.  Also, I didn't know Pikachu was a female!

Click to collapse



it sounds like a girl


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> it sounds like a girl

Click to collapse



No wonder it was Ash's best choice


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

check out my screenshot in the screenshot thread and tell me what you think


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No wonder it was Ashes best choice

Click to collapse



LOL cause he couldnt get laid if he tried  

LMAO


Oh im going to get 6 packs of beer after work what should i get:

This: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And 


This: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Or


The Monkey Shine


And


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> check out my screenshot in the screenshot thread and tell me what you think

Click to collapse



im not fan of boring grey white and black

but i really dont like that giant grey spot


----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)

go with long board



and what giant grey spot????


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> go with long board

Click to collapse



thats what i was thinking too 

go play the cookie game!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> thats what i was thinking too
> 
> go play the cookie game!!!!

Click to collapse



you will get it when you have enough brains
GOD BLESS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you will get it when you have enough brains
> GOD BLESS

Click to collapse



WTF? u talking about????


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> WTF? u talking about????

Click to collapse



idk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk

Click to collapse



ok whatever go play the my cookie game


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok whatever go play the my cookie game

Click to collapse



ok



10char


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

do you like ma new avatar?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



Why you try to troll so hard? 






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you like ma new avatar?

Click to collapse



response is in cookie thread


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why you try to troll so hard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i dont troll

Click to collapse



way to feed the troll


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> way to feed the troll

Click to collapse



srsly i dont troll


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> way to feed the troll

Click to collapse



I won't feed the troll anymore, I's sorry. 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I love your new avatar Husam
> iOS>Android
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> srsly i dont troll

Click to collapse



ur doing it now 

also i wasnt refering to you as the troll


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ur doing it now
> 
> also i wasnt refering to you as the troll

Click to collapse



Haha I'll pay attention to Husam once he's done attempting to troll. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha I'll pay attention to Husam once he's done attempting to troll.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



dude, im not even trying


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude, im not even trying

Click to collapse



That's why I said ATTEMPTING 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's why I said ATTEMPTING
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



is there any difference?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is there any difference?

Click to collapse



and this is how u got over 9k posts


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and this is how u got over 9k posts

Click to collapse



how did i get them??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how did i get them??

Click to collapse



little insignificant posts


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> little insignificant posts

Click to collapse



but i dont troll


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> little insignificant posts

Click to collapse



Dave, I think we trolled Husam haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dave, I think we trolled Husam haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



nope you didn't, u mad brah?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

It was a bit messed up getting that much oil to the face. But everything seems normal now: )

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> little insignificant posts

Click to collapse



I think you're right about that...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It was a bit messed up getting that much oil to the face. But everything seems normal now: )
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



that's good to hear


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

It's hot and I am unhappy. We are out on the deck.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, quiet here tonight ehh 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's hot and I am unhappy. We are out on the deck....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



What's wrong babydoll? Bedrest getting to you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, quiet here tonight ehh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



After a long week all I wanna do is rest haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 23, 2011)

for some reason, i didn't receive any notification this afternoon, I thought was so quite. lol..

Now, it's time to bed, see you all tomorrow and have a good weekend. 

Cheers.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

@twitch, yeah I know what you mean... it's just weekends don't really have any significance, since I work them to.lol
@rawwor, goodnight, you too
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @twitch, yeah I know what you mean... it's just weekends don't really have any significance, since I work them to.lol
> @rawwor, goodnight, you too
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I would despise that so much...death would come swift to the person who decides to make my schedule include weekends. 

@Rowwor, hi! And goodnight if you're gonna sleep 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @twitch, yeah I know what you mean... it's just weekends don't really have any significance, since I work them to.lol
> @rawwor, goodnight, you too
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I feel the same way about weekends.  A day off feels like a weekend for me haha.  But I usually work all weekends so I can't really be excited for it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What's wrong babydoll? Bedrest getting to you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Bedrest has been getting to me since it started.... :/ Even Pipsqueak is sick of it.... And all she does is hang out with me...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

So my girlfriend is SUPPOSED to come home the 28th. Her jackass of a dad bought a ticket for the 8th of august! Im gonna kill him i swear to god. 

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So my girlfriend is SUPPOSED to come home the 28th. Her jackass of a dad bought a ticket for the 8th of august! Im gonna kill him i swear to god.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



He sounds like a real a$$hole


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2011)

Morning everyone  on ma way to Paris


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning everyone  on ma way to Paris

Click to collapse



'Aftermorning

that's awesome max, enjoy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Aftermorning
> 
> that's awesome max, enjoy

Click to collapse



XD Still morning  on Ferry now, making the most of my free internet  

Your avatar.. you troll 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Still morning  on Ferry now, making the most of my free internet
> 
> Your avatar.. you troll
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



just make sure your battery wont die


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> He sounds like a real a$$hole

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. Todays her birthday. Guess what she was doing til 2 last night? Babysitting. -.-

ADR6300


----------



## Miciozza (Jul 23, 2011)

ciao banane

hello bananas


----------



## kawika (Jul 23, 2011)

@Max
Have a good trip bro!

@watt
I'm gettin real excited for ya! Can't wait till ur girl gets home so you can beat it up! lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

kawika said:


> @Max
> Have a good trip bro!
> 
> @watt
> I'm gettin real excited for ya! Can't wait till ur girl gets home so you can beat it up! lol

Click to collapse



Beat it up? Whaa?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Beat it up? Whaa?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sex?  im still gonna fight/have words with her dad when i go down there

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sex?  im still gonna fight/have words with her dad when i go down there
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



You would think he meeant that... but usually beat it refers to masturbation 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi guys 

Whats up? Heard that Mr Maax.us came back
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

Husam I love you avatar.  I think its better than mine


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Husam I love you avatar.  I think its better than mine

Click to collapse



Thank you

GOD BLESS


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

Amy Winehouse was found dead today.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Amy Winehouse was found dead today.

Click to collapse



***** shoulda went to rehab

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning everyone  on ma way to Paris

Click to collapse



Enjoy your trip....

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ***** shoulda went to rehab
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



yeah, let me guess, alcohol overdose?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Amy Winehouse was found dead today.

Click to collapse



What??? 

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, let me guess, alcohol overdose?

Click to collapse



Prolly cocaine poisoning or heroin overdose actually

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Prolly cocaine poisoning or heroin overdose actually
> 
> Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....

Click to collapse



More than likely.

and watt you are so right haha.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

adr6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 23, 2011)

R.I.P Amy Winehouse.

Hi guys! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> R.I.P Amy Winehouse.
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



R.I.P?? she sucks 

hei btw


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> R.I.P?? she sucks
> 
> hei btw

Click to collapse



Even if she sucks, there is no point in disrespecting the dead

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Even if she sucks, there is no point in disrespecting the dead
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



she disrespected herself when she was alive, why can't we disrespect her when she's dead?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she disrespected herself when she was alive, why can't we disrespect her when she's dead?

Click to collapse



Wow took the words right out of my mouth.  I was going to say she did it to herself.  Even wrote a song about it.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Wow took the words right out of my mouth.  I was going to say she did it to herself.  Even wrote a song about it.

Click to collapse



Lol, what? She wrote a song about disrespecting herself?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, what? She wrote a song about disrespecting herself?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



nono.  doing drugs and what not.  Rehab is what I'm referring to.  She was just so sloppy lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

Aren't I lucky? Toasted roll and tea for the thousandth time  

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi everyone.
> Damn these noobs at Desire's dev section piss me off! They ****ing post questions like " how to unroot", in dev section! There are like 10 threads like this every ****ing day!
> 
> And when you say wrong section, they're like ok, so what?
> ...

Click to collapse



Obvious stupidity is stupidly obvious

Sent from one of my phones..... If only I could remember which one....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2011)

My girlfriend heard her parents going at it last night and couldn't sleep.

I'M LAUGHING SO HARD.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> My girlfriend heard her parents going at it last night and couldn't sleep.
> 
> I'M LAUGHING SO HARD.

Click to collapse



LOOOOOOOOOL xD


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOL xD

Click to collapse



Seriously she told me and I was like "Ouch, so sorry" when I was actually doubled over laughing.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean that Japanese cat girl you imagined? Why? Her mom telling her dad not to purr so much?
> 
> Hi btw!

Click to collapse



hi, nice comeback, but still apple rulez


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah right. What's with the Apple phase? Does a girl you like have an iCrap?

Click to collapse



yes 
iP**** 4, im chatting with her now, and best part is that she started the chat, not me (usually me)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2011)

Apple sucks, m1 totally burned me.

So, NOTHING HAS CHANGED


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

My girlfriend is getting her nose pierced.  its going to be eewwwww
ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, I guess she likes you. Well, everyone's entitled to their opinion, you don't need to pretend you like Apple if she does.
> Apple sucks monkey balls. Big hairy stinky ones.

Click to collapse



she's not a geek, and she doesn't care about what i like and not, the reason i made my avatar like that is to make you guys mad xD
new avatar btw



watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend is getting her nose pierced.  its going to be eewwwww
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



EWWWW????
dude that's hot


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she's not a geek, and she doesn't care about what i like and not, the reason i made my avatar like that is to make you guys mad xD
> new avatar btw
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This mornings avatar = fail
This avatar = slightly less fail
JUST KIDDING HUSAM! You know I love you and all, your wacky avatars...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> This mornings avatar = fail
> This avatar = slightly less fail
> JUST KIDDING HUSAM! You know I love you and all, your wacky avatars...
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



lol yeah 

the funny thing is that you praised winmo before android came to earth


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol yeah
> 
> the funny thing is that you praised winmo before android came to earth

Click to collapse



I love winmo...doesn't mean I think it makes, a good avatar... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2011)

@Watt EW. So sorry, bro.

@everyone else iOS always sucks, I still think WinMo is for people like my mom who need an easy to use smartphone, and Android is for nerds.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> @Watt EW. So sorry, bro.
> 
> @everyone else iOS always sucks, I still think WinMo is for people like my mom who need an easy to use smartphone, and Android is for nerds.

Click to collapse



yeah yea 

here new avatar, happy now?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What about WP7?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's what I was talking about. WP7 is for ease of use. Zero customization. I can't do that, bleh.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What about WP7?
> 
> @hus. Um, not bad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it's not worth it i think


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

That's nice. All this talk of avatars has given my NS a complex. Now NO ONE'S avatar is showing up...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm baaaaaaack

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm baaaaaaack
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



multitasking...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> multitasking...

Click to collapse



Multitasking FTW! like I said.... I haz powerz

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

Sparky, says.... Something.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky, says.... Something.
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



say... something back


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> say... something back

Click to collapse



No. I prefer to throw things at him

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2011)

My mom called....and proceeded to hang up on me    

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

The reason my gf is ew its because she doesn't have the nose for it, and she broke a promise to me that she wouldn't get it. Hi everybody!

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The reason my gf is ew its because she doesn't have the nose for it, and she broke a promise to me that she wouldn't get it. Hi everybody!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Well... Ya can't live with her....ya can't live without her....and Hi.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well... Ya can't live with her....ya can't live without her....and Hi.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I hate the way most women think, makes me homicidal....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she's not a geek, and she doesn't care about what i like and not, the reason i made my avatar like that is to make you guys mad xD
> new avatar btw
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I totally agree.  I like the studs though not a big fan of the hoops.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> EWWWW????
> dude that's hot

Click to collapse



Personal preference. I personally, don't nose piercings, it's not attractive to me; I prefer a natural girl as opposed to one with piercings or a couple of tattoos..

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I hate the way most women think, makes me homicidal....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I don't think that way.... But don't think like most....anyone. 
I was Just referring to the fact he asked her not to get it and and she did anyway

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think that way.... But don't think like most....anyone.
> I was Just referring to the fact he asked her not to get it and and she did anyway
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I know I was just saying haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2011)

Heeyy, how's it going everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Guys. I feel like I'm in a nightmare and can't wake the hell up.

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. I feel like I'm in a nightmare and can't wake the hell up.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



What's wrong Watt?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I know I was just saying haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



How goes it nana?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

My girlfriend doesn't give a **** about my opinion anymore. all she wants to do is "have fun" I guess putting a permanent hole in her face is fun to her. I'm ripping it out when she gets home.

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend doesn't give a **** about my opinion anymore. all she wants to do is "have fun" I guess putting a permanent hole in her face is fun to her. I'm ripping it out when she gets home.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Watt, I can understand why you're upset but you need to control your anger, doing something like that is called assault. You can go to jail for it, and if you don't control your anger now you're only going to get worse as you grow older.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have anger problems. Not 24 hours ago she told me she wasn't getting the damn thing, and them she did
ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 663859
> I have anger problems. Not 24 hours ago she told me she wasn't getting the damn thing, and them she did
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



That's girls for you, as a matter of fact, that's all people.
-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

So I'm getting the silent treatment from her the test of the night. Sweeeeet

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I'm getting the silent treatment from her the test of the night. Sweeeeet
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it is her decision whether you agree with it or not. I know she promised but don't you know.... Women change their minds like you change ROMs.... I'm not saying i don't agree she shouldn't have lied.... It's there isn't much you can do. I'm still sorry though

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well at this point, I can't hit anything because in afraid of shattering knuckles again. I can't go out because its ungodly. I can't even talk this out with her. My three options are sleep, be stressed our work out. Neither looks promising

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

No violence. I don't want to see you on cops. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No violence. I don't want to see you on cops.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Agreed.  punching inanimate objects out of anger is kind of silly.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

did you guys watch that video I posted in the youtube thread? (the barney one)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> did you guys watch that video I posted in the youtube thread? (the barney one)

Click to collapse



Nope, is it the one of the kid who is brushing his teeth? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nope, is it the one of the kid who is brushing his teeth?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



HAHA yeah it is sooo wrong and sooo funny


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> HAHA yeah it is sooo wrong and sooo funny

Click to collapse



I saw that like a million years ago! Oh snap, the memories...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

What it is mafiosos

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

Look at mai T-Mobile bill.....

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look at mai T-Mobile bill.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



What the hell?! How?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What the hell?! How?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I have no freakin clue...they haven't generated next months bill yet...when I click on bill summary it still shows last month.... When they finally do generate a bill (around the 25th/26th I'll figure it out.... When I saw it I was like     

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys. Has everyone weighed in on the device poll? The $$$ is in my hands already, and I just need the cheque to clear once I bank it in tomorrow. Anyway, please vote if you have not 


AND I LOVE YOU GUYS! <- no homo/hetero.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2011)

Morning all! THE LLAMA IS BACK!  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi milad! Pdl is one of the oldest trolls around here..... But husam and twitch know him better, so I leave it up to them  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

'Afternion guis


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Morning

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



afternoon watt
whats up?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Trying to get my girlfriend to wake up. You?

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Trying to get my girlfriend to wake up. You?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



thinking about going to study, because some girl put herself in deep sh!+ later today and i dont know if she's gonna be alright


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thinking about going to study, because some girl put herself in deep sh!+ later today and i dont know if she's gonna be alright

Click to collapse



What happened?

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What happened?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



idk, she did not tell me, i tried to social engineer it out of her, but she's strong.
she's the same girl that haz an iphone, just pray she'll be alright


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, she did not tell me, i tried to social engineer it out of her, but she's strong.
> she's the same girl that haz an iphone, just pray she'll be alright

Click to collapse



Haha you go for that one hus

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey  I didn't know la tour de France finished here.. a few more minuites 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha you go for that one hus
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



yes i will


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey hus xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hus xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey, awesome photos, enjoy your trip


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, awesome photos, enjoy your trip

Click to collapse



Thanks  Costing a fortune though .. looking for wifi spot in virgin 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks  Costing a fortune though .. looking for wifi spot in virgin
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



good luck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2011)

Galaxy S 5 " wtf  since when has that been out it's awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just ordered my girlfriends birthday present. Hope she likes it

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just ordered my girlfriends birthday present. Hope she likes it
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



she's a girl, she wont


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she's a girl, she wont

Click to collapse



XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she's a girl, she wont

Click to collapse



Youre probably right

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys! How's it going?
> I'm watching Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1. It's almost finished.

Click to collapse



Slacking. I'm already done part 2. 

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys! How's it going?
> I'm watching Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1. It's almost finished.

Click to collapse



I cant concentrate on studying


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Screw you.
> I have to wait for thepir*beep* release!

Click to collapse



The arr matey one?

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

whats so special about harry potter?

i've seen them all except the last 2 parts, not much interesting


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, nothing. But I'd like to watch it since I watched previous movies, and HPatDHp1 was good. Although it's a 2 part movie and each is about 150 minutes, the scratched a lot of details out. Seems too short compared to the book.

Click to collapse



i see, such a waste of time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone used an optimus 3d? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone used an optimus 3d?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. you haz headache

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LG sucks.....

Click to collapse



I do like my 50" tv though from them.

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But Our LG 42" plasma TV sucks balls.

Click to collapse



We have an led

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We have an led
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



my LG netbook haz nothing in the support page 
LG support sucks


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my LG netbook haz nothing in the support page
> LG support sucks

Click to collapse



I concur. They are bad with that
ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. you haz headache
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



XD yes .. it does give one a bit  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just ordered my girlfriends birthday present. Hope she likes it
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



What did you get her?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What did you get her?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



The bracelet a couple pages back. On overstock. 

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...d-Accent-Tennis-Bracelet/4835632/product.html
> 
> opinions? for my girlfriends birthday in a week

Click to collapse



Here bd

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Here bd
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



wow nice!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow nice!!

Click to collapse



Total came to 72$ so its not too bad

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Total came to 72$ so its not too bad
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



cool, you saved $5 

I hope ur gf is not on xda


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool, you saved $5
> 
> I hope ur gf is not on xda

Click to collapse



Nope. She doesn't know what this place is. Do you WANT the world to end?!

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

Look at this... 
Watt. Only Sparky can make the world end....ur girl? A small earthquake maybe 
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look at this...
> Watt. Only Sparky can make the world end....ur girl? A small earthquake maybe
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



She would find a way to summon android overlords. You still have 500$ phone bill. Me not jelly. 

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Algebra 2 sucks donkey nuts

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Algebra 2 sucks donkey nuts
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



lol, still struggling with summer school?


btw, i just called her, she's ok , now i have to call her every hour until she gets home


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, still struggling with summer school?
> 
> 
> btw, i just called her, she's ok , now i have to call her every hour until she gets home

Click to collapse



Why husam. What went wrong?

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why husam. What went wrong?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



so far nothing, but it can get really bad, that she told me if necessary to bring the cops along, she did not even tell me why 

let's hope she's only over reacting lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so far nothing, but it can get really bad, that she told me if necessary to bring the cops along, she did not even tell me why
> 
> let's hope she's only over reacting lol

Click to collapse



Someone stalking her? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi guys! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Someone stalking her?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



no, idk, she did not give me details 

hi btw


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, idk, she did not give me details
> 
> hi btw

Click to collapse



You want to find out? Go stalk her! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You want to find out? Go stalk her!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Get your rape face on husam 


ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You want to find out? Go stalk her!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lolwut, nobody is stalking her 

[email protected]


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get your rape face on husam View attachment 664421
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I want to be able to master that face, I would get all the girls.  

Stalking, that is true ninja skills. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thunder! Maybe rain? Woo hoo!

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I want to be able to master that face, I would get all the girls.
> 
> Stalking, that is true ninja skills.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



dude I am a master of that face, I never knew it works like that, or at all


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude I am a master of that face, I never knew it works like that, or at all

Click to collapse



Well now you know! So go try it out in a largely populated area 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Well now you know! So go try it out in a largely populated area
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



lol, thx my friend devan 
and watt for posting it


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hus is gonna have all the women

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hus is gonna have all the women
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



or all the death sentences in the world


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or all the death sentences in the world

Click to collapse



Bahaha 

ADR6300


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 24, 2011)

Did I tell you guys my phone bootlooped and I spent an hour losing everything to fix it?

Yeah.

I'm not happy.

In other news, does anyone know if there's a way to remove the colon from the clock in the top right? I want 1312, not 13:12...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Did I tell you guys my phone bootlooped and I spent an hour losing everything to fix it?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is it fixed now?

maybe in regional settings if that exists in android


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Did I tell you guys my phone bootlooped and I spent an hour losing everything to fix it?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. not that ik of

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or all the death sentences in the world

Click to collapse



More likely all the women though.  

@Chao, hi! How did you accomplish the bootloop? And how did you fix it? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

I kinda want a new rom

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I kinda want a new rom
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



well, you know who belongs to the kitchen to do the cooking


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well, you know who belongs to the kitchen to do the cooking

Click to collapse



Cyanogen or kyla 

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cyanogen or kyla
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



whoever is female 

to call or not to call


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 24, 2011)

@twitch I went to update my CM and I guess the zip didn't take right? Kept bootlooping... so I threebuttonCWMed and flashed my old CM ROM.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whoever is female
> 
> to call or not to call

Click to collapse



Kyla then. 

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Kyla then.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



dude i feel like a creeper   lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude i feel like a creeper   lol

Click to collapse



Why

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



she told me to call every hour, so far 2 times, and she keeps telling the people with her who am I and gave her phone to one of them (who i met once) to talk to me


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She would find a way to summon android overlords. You still have 500$ phone bill. Me not jelly.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



That phone bill is wrong....that's, why I posted, it..... My phone bill (with three lines, now) should only, be, 175$....T-Mobile screwed up

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi bd, hus, watt, obs, twitch, anybody else?
> 
> @bd. 175$!  !! still, my bill is usually no more than 25$!
> 
> P.S. I'm loving my new ROM, link in my sig.

Click to collapse



hey milad


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi bd, hus, watt, obs, twitch, anybody else?
> 
> @bd. 175$!  !! still, my bill is usually no more than 25$!
> 
> P.S. I'm loving my new ROM, link in my sig.

Click to collapse



I have three lines 1000 min shared, $ 59.99 unlimited messaging shared $20  
1) Nexus S (me) with 5gb android preferred web  $20 
2) Nexus One (Sparky) with 5gb android preferred web $20
3) Sensation (also me) with 5gb required Android 4G data $30
Insurance on the Sensation $8 and Slacker $4....the rest is taxes...
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have three lines 1000 min shared, $ 59.99 unlimited messaging shared $20
> 1) Nexus S (me) with 5gb android preferred web  $20
> 2) Nexus One (Sparky) with 5gb android preferred web $20
> 3) Sensation (also me) with 5gb required Android 4G data $30
> ...

Click to collapse



they really do put a fee on yo fee


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just pop in and say hi. Did everyone having a good day?

My end? bit busy, preparing some snacks and waiting my friend and her little girl  come over and hang out.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just pop in and say hi. Did everyone having a good day?
> 
> My end? bit busy, preparing some snacks and waiting my friend and her little girl  come over and hang out.

Click to collapse



So far, I have. My hand however, has not. Post a pic in a second

ADR6300


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

what pic? you GFs?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

adr6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just pop in and say hi. Did everyone having a good day?
> 
> My end? bit busy, preparing some snacks and waiting my friend and her little girl  come over and hang out.

Click to collapse



hey rowwor, how was/is vegas?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

It was great Hus, thanks for asking. came back home on Thursday, but took me two days to recovering the tiredness..lol Took over 200 pics,


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 664525
> 
> adr6300

Click to collapse



awww, what is it?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> It was great Hus, thanks for asking. came back home on Thursday, but took me two days to recovering the tiredness..lol Took over 200 pics,

Click to collapse



wow nice,

dont mind what, he keeps punching things for no reason


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow nice,
> 
> dont mind what, he keeps punching things for no reason

Click to collapse



That's silly watt.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

yaay, everything's alright, she's on her way home 

read a few pages back in case you wonder


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> That's silly watt.

Click to collapse



Cause my girlfriend got her nose pierced. 

ADR6300


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay then..lol

I didn't receive notification emails yesterday. thought no one is chatting or posting..weird.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause my girlfriend got her nose pierced.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



banned because you should punch her nose then , how many times im gonna tell ya?


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 24, 2011)

hey people whats up?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause my girlfriend got her nose pierced.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



aha..don't blame you. but hey, it's her nose..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> hey people whats up?

Click to collapse



hey, i was just asking about you, after seeing a  guy with the same avatar 

how was your ban?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> they really do put a fee on yo fee

Click to collapse



That's why I haz that in my sig....yo.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you should punch her nose then , how many times im gonna tell ya?

Click to collapse



I was think about that too, but then..it's not a good idea to tell..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> It was great Hus, thanks for asking. came back home on Thursday, but took me two days to recovering the tiredness..lol Took over 200 pics,

Click to collapse



Why u no share pix? I want 2 see las Vegas pix.... Pwease?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's why I haz that in my sig....yo.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



hey baby, how's things? feeling better?


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 24, 2011)

it was good, i am now back and better, smarter, newer and everything than ever


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why u no share pix? I want 2 see las Vegas pix.... Pwease?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I will tomorrow, cuz i need to organize them first before posting. too many, and i don't have time today..my friend is coming and i'm still in PJ.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

I take shower and we gain page!

ADR6300


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I take shower and we gain page!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



LOL..that what it's happening..


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello again everybody 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> it was good, i am now back and better, smarter, newer and everything than ever

Click to collapse



oh good lol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hello again everybody
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hello devan

she keeps telling me im awesome, and the best and everything, i dont know how to respond to compliments


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello devan
> 
> she keeps telling me im awesome, and the best and everything, i dont know how to respond to compliments

Click to collapse



Give her a kiss.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Give her a kiss.

Click to collapse



Over the internet? Not likely to happen as of yet.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Give her a kiss.

Click to collapse



she's not here, at her house, im chatting wid her


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Over the internet? Not likely to happen as of yet.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



twitch how do i get to android hell?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> hey baby, how's things? feeling better?

Click to collapse



It's pretty much the same.... How are you?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Over the internet? Not likely to happen as of yet.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Oh, I thought it's in real life. the girl he's seeing. 
 hello twitch, how are you? no more bugs?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello devan
> 
> she keeps telling me im awesome, and the best and everything, i dont know how to respond to compliments

Click to collapse



Be an a$$hat and tell her "I know baby"... That should go over well...  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Oh, I thought it's in real life. the girl he's seeing.
> hello twitch, how are you? no more bugs?

Click to collapse



He's not technically seeing her...

I'm good, very tired.  And no, I still have them...I need a larger sd card. Someone want to get me a 16gb for my birthday this Saturday?  lol jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> twitch how do i get to android hell?

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it....you'll find your way there if you do the right things. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Be an a$$hat and tell her "I know baby"... That should go over well...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



she's done with the compliments 

@orange, buy an iphone


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's not technically seeing her...
> 
> I'm good, very tired.  And no, I still have them...I need a larger sd card. Someone want to get me a 16gb for my birthday this Saturday?  lol jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Why u need so much storage? Between my THREE phones I can't use 8GB....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's pretty much the same.... How are you?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



yes, the same..time to shower and laundry..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> yes, the same..time to shower and laundry..

Click to collapse



why not shower while wearing the laundry, you can do both in less time


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's not technically seeing her...
> 
> I'm good, very tired.  And no, I still have them...I need a larger sd card. Someone want to get me a 16gb for my birthday this Saturday?  lol jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



it's pretty cheap now to buy the 16GB card.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I just finished 2 missions of red alert 3, and we advance 4 more pages? Holy crap!

Click to collapse



why don't you go and talk to HER instead of playing


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Playing is far more easier than doing that!

Click to collapse



c'mon you *****

i called her 3 times today!!


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why not shower while wearing the laundry, you can do both in less time

Click to collapse



Cuz i want to wash the one i'm wearing..lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why u need so much storage? Between my THREE phones I can't use 8GB....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it...>_>

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> it's pretty cheap now to buy the 16GB card.

Click to collapse



With no job or immediate cash, not so much for me. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You is you, me are me. I can't.

Click to collapse



baq baq, chicken baq baq

baq baq baq baq







baaaaaaaaaq baq chicken baq

i wouldve posted a photo of something else, but its against the rulz


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



maybe because it will make the end of the world closer

(my english started to get f***ed up, which means im tired  )


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe because it will make the end of the world closer
> 
> (my english started to get f***ed up, which means im tired  )

Click to collapse



I don't care.... I am tired of waiting for s-off.... I ain't scared... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't worry about it...>_>
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I was only teasing u.... Anime takes up allot of space.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You could have posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you cant know unless you try, c'mon man


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was only teasing u.... Anime takes up allot of space....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I actually don't have a lot of anime on my phone, mainly pictures and videos along with other stuffs haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I actually don't have a lot of anime on my phone, mainly pictures and videos along with other stuffs haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Porn

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Porn
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Stuffs does not necessarily =pr0n

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Porn
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



yup

and not any p0rn, eel soup , 2 g 1c, lemon party v1 &2....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stuffs does not necessarily =pr0n
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Twitch is away from his girlfriend. He has to have some

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But you liked lemon party!

Click to collapse



you will be forced in one soon, unless you open that freaking chat window


now goodnight


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Nite nite Hus. sweet dreams...


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup
> 
> and not any p0rn, eel soup , 2 g 1c, lemon party v1 &2....

Click to collapse



speaking the p0rn, I've been delete them and banned spammer everyday.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitch is away from his girlfriend. He has to have some
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Actually no...I don't 

@Husam, why are you listing your porn collection? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

rowwor said:


> speaking the p0rn, I've been delete them and banned spammer everyday.

Click to collapse



ok ok relax 
i know the rulz 


anyway, you take it from here, try to get milad to talk to her, see if you can make a man out of him


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok ok relax
> i know the rulz
> 
> 
> anyway, you take it from here, try to get milad to talk to her, see if you can make a man out of him

Click to collapse



LOL..Not you talking about p0rn, it's spammer post the p0rn links on the site.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just forced my friend up watch eel soup

ADR6300


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just forced my friend up watch eel soup
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Naughty..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just forced my friend up watch eel soup
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Y u so bad .....  and where's mai email?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Feeling so good after a shower, washing machine and dishwasher is running, but i'm running like a headless chicken between laundry room to kitchen.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u so bad .....  and where's mai email?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Been so busy lately, haven't had time. Sorry

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Been so busy lately, haven't had time. Sorry
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



You've been busy? What have you been up to my Summer school friend?  Is it bad that I am doing this instead of writing a GOOD intro to my essay? I wrote one, but it has potential to be better, I just don't want to do that much work... I'm tired of doing work.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Been so busy lately, haven't had time. Sorry
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



No problem.... Stuff happens...  And.....Most of it sucks. I'm always here if you need to chat.... Or send pointless emails...   

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You've been busy? What have you been up to my Summer school friend?  Is it bad that I am doing this instead of writing a GOOD intro to my essay? I wrote one, but it has potential to be better, I just don't want to do that much work... I'm tired of doing work.

Click to collapse



Y u no do good work nana? I expect better from the likes of you.... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

My I.T. Professor set up these fake courses online hahaha I have a feeling class is going to be so much fun


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u no do good work nana? I expect better from the likes of you....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Here, this is what I did. I just have to do the 1st paragraph today, it's not BAD, it could be better though. I do good work  Just not right now, laziness has run me over.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got caught in a down pour. sitting under one of my girlfriends neighbors awnings. 

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just got caught in a down pour. sitting under one of my girlfriends neighbors awnings.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Don't be getting all wet  haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't be getting all wet  haha

Click to collapse



Don't get her all wet. 

*wink wink*


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2011)

I ORDERED MY SCREWDRIVER, YAY! Can't wait for my parts to come in.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2011)

Also, this is an album my favorite band just released.






Yeah, it's a Pokemon Gold cartridge, with a USB stick and a label. Hand made; also, mine is the first of two hundred. THE FIRST.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Also, this is an album my favorite band just released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya know ya cool when

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Also, this is an album my favorite band just released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you get me one? Mail it to me! Dx Dude, that's absolutely amazing. You live right next to me 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't get her all wet.
> 
> *wink wink*

Click to collapse



That's what I was implying haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

wheres rinzo?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> wheres rinzo?

Click to collapse



And BTW: I'm beating the Monday Blues.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Can you get me one? Mail it to me! Dx Dude, that's absolutely amazing. You live right next to me
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



There were only 200 made D:

But I can PM you the files, and if you like it buy it off their bandcamp.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And BTW: I'm beating the Monday Blues.

Click to collapse



It's still Sunday here 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> There were only 200 made D:
> 
> But I can PM you the files, and if you like it buy it off their bandcamp.

Click to collapse



That's not what I want, I want that amazing album haha  But that's okay. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry if I reply after long amounts of time, I'm reading Oedipus. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's still Sunday here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Good. Keep thinking that while Monday sneaks.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good. Keep thinking that while Monday sneaks.

Click to collapse



Sunday Sunday Sundae! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good. Keep thinking that while Monday sneaks.

Click to collapse



Monday will nevar come!!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Monday will nevar come!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It never would, because Mondays are never stimulating enough. 

@Twitch reading Oedipus? Complex...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It never would, because Mondays are never stimulating enough.
> 
> @Twitch reading Oedipus? Complex...

Click to collapse



Haha. Very true. But for some people, they always complain about Monday coming way to quick

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha. Very true. But for some people, they always complain about Monday coming way to quick
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You lost my double entendre there... Lol.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It never would, because Mondays are never stimulating enough.
> 
> @Twitch reading Oedipus? Complex...

Click to collapse



I should be more correct, I'm reading the Oedipus plays. Currently I'm reading Oedipus at Colonus. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I should be more correct, I'm reading the Oedipus plays. Currently I'm reading Oedipus at Colonus.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



That... I have no words for that. No words.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That... I have no words for that. No words.

Click to collapse



Why not? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Intellectual nana is boring
> 
> 
> 
> Jk....intellectual nana deserves o cookie .........you cab has cookie

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! I love dah cookie!  

They should make e-cookies...BEST.IDEA.EVAR! 

I don't think reading it is all that intellectual, it is actually really good. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I pity the fool that does not read in order to better themselves
> 
> Cookie haz you then

Click to collapse



Then pity me you shall not, I read for entertainment and not to technically better myself. But the enjoyment of the reading betters me in return. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Also, how goes my fine moderator friend? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then pity me you shall not, I read for entertainment and not to technically better myself. But the enjoyment of the reading betters me in return.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I have a book case full of reference and fiction. Please tell me some nonfiction I can get into.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Also, how goes my fine moderator friend?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Moding ....ok!I guess.  Life itself got kind of complicated 
But it can always be worse so no major complaint   how about you twitching platano?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> I have a book case full of reference and fiction. Please tell me some nonfiction I can get into.

Click to collapse



Personally, I read mostly fictitious books and like to interpret them. I think interpretation is actually quite fun, it sharpens the mind because you have to look for your own interpretation, it's not spelled out for you. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Moding ....ok!I guess.  Life itself got kind of complicated
> But it can always be worse so no major complaint   how about you twitching platano?

Click to collapse



I can definitely sympathize with the complications, starting college has been complicated all in itself. I am currently in a college program where I get some prerequisites out of the way, but it's more so useful to get me used to college life. Work....daily! Dx 

It's just a small glimpse of my future that I look forward to, even though I'm a slacker...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Dude, I can't finish counting the books I have read.

Favourite writer so far is Sir Terry Pratchett, followed closely by Tolkien.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude, I can't finish counting the books I have read.
> 
> Favourite writer so far is Sir Terry Pratchett, followed closely by Tolkien.

Click to collapse



I still haven't gotten to reading that. I actually downloaded the ebook though so I'll get to it eventually.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Keep it up nana......your sacrifices will pay up in the future. Be true to yourself and never cheat,lie or steal and everything will be alright

Click to collapse



Well, lying is okay in certain situations...and cheating is okay in single player games 
-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You lost my double entendre there... Lol.

Click to collapse



No I didn't. If you think about what I wrote it makes sense with your double entendre

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No I didn't. If you think about what I wrote it makes sense with your double entendre
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



A double entndre countering a double entendre? Touche haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude, I can't finish counting the books I have read.
> 
> Favourite writer so far is Sir Terry Pratchett, followed closely by Tolkien.

Click to collapse



I'll check em out. Thanks


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone know of a good recently made movie on Netflix? Something upbeat.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Anyone know of a good recently made movie on Netflix? Something upbeat.

Click to collapse



Dinner for schmucks haha Is that on netflix?....I actually don't know haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No I didn't. If you think about what I wrote it makes sense with your double entendre
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



OMG. Enception. 

An entendre within an entendre about an entendre. 


And to continue along this line:


Sometimes, we need to go deeper.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Dinner for schmucks haha Is that on netflix?....I actually don't know haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Absolutely hilarious man. I don't know, but I'll check. Surely with their suggestions, they will have something like it though.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. Enception.
> 
> An entendre within an entendre about an entendre.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaaha just watched the South Park version: Insheeption


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Hahahaaha just watched the South Park version: Insheeption

Click to collapse



Methinks that there is just one too many Inception memes. 

But all in all, it was an epic movie. Wonderfully well done, both visually, thematically and plot-wise. It should have won (like Batman:TDK) but there's a reason I no longer consider the Oscars a good judge of how good is a movie. 

Btw, I'm watching LOTR:RotK Extended. Couldn't finish the damn thing in one sitting. Lol.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Hahahaaha just watched the South Park version: Insheeption

Click to collapse



That episode it awesome.  one of my favs for sure


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Methinks that there is just one too many Inception memes.
> 
> But all in all, it was an epic movie. Wonderfully well done, both visually, thematically and plot-wise. It should have won (like Batman:TDK) but there's a reason I no longer consider the Oscars a good judge of how good is a movie.
> 
> Btw, I'm watching LOTR:RotK Extended. Couldn't finish the damn thing in one sitting. Lol.

Click to collapse



Took me 3 yrs to finish the first one. Kept falling asleep. When I did finish it, just got pissed off. The peak climax is the end. What a let down. But I did watch the rest. Now Clerks 2 makes so much sense. I agree, I'm a Star Wars guy and those movies blew. But there is a big part of me that thinks Captain Jainway is freaking hot as hell. Yes I've seen and enjoyed every Voyager episode.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Took me 3 yrs to finish the first one. Kept falling asleep. When I did finish it, just got pissed off. The peak climax is the end. What a let down. But I did watch the rest. Now Clerks 2 makes so much sense. I agree, I'm a Star Wars guy and those movies blew. But there is a big part of me that thinks Captain Jainway is freaking hot as hell. Yes I've seen and enjoyed every Voyager episode.

Click to collapse



HAhaha I love in clerks ll when the LOTR guy pukes because he can't take it anaymore.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol. No accounting for tastes then 

I prefer my gals cute and bubbly, simply because I'd prefer some cheer in my life. Although... that's hard to maintain 

I guess I just need to keep looking/changing


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> HAhaha I love in clerks ll when the LOTR guy pukes because he can't take it anaymore.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!
One of the walls in my man cave


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Hell yeah!
> One of the walls in my man cave
> 
> View attachment 664830

Click to collapse



OMG. My man cave is too messy to show to anyone. The only thing I collect is dust and garbage.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Hell yeah!
> One of the walls in my man cave
> 
> View attachment 664830

Click to collapse



That's awesome! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. My man cave is too messy to show to anyone. The only thing I collect is dust and garbage.

Click to collapse



I need a man cave .  Right now I just have a man specific couch cushion haha


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here, this is what I did. I just have to do the 1st paragraph today, it's not BAD, it could be better though. I do good work  Just not right now, laziness has run me over.

Click to collapse



The line "an ancient mythological beast from mythology" ( you use mythological one too many times in that sentence....hit the thesaurus and rework it....otherwise I liked it. It made me want to read the book....Good work. You can haz a cookie. 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I need a man cave .  Right now I just have a man specific couch cushion haha

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad....Sparky doesn't even have a man specific cushion....all his furniture belong to me.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The line "an ancient mythological beast from mythology" ( you use mythological one too many times in that sentence....hit the thesaurus and rework it....otherwise I liked it. It made me want to read the book....Good work. You can haz a cookie.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I actually took that part out after I revised it, but thank you. 

I meant to do a different sentence, but I ended up doing something else. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I need a man cave .  Right now I just have a man specific couch cushion haha

Click to collapse



Oh lord. Please tell me that the remote at least rests over there.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't feel bad....Sparky doesn't even have a man specific cushion....all his furniture belong to me....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Don't you mean :

All his furniture are belong to me


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I actually took that part out after I revised it, but thank you.
> 
> I meant to do a different sentence, but I ended up doing something else.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



When you write more...can I read it? You haz nice writing style... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, since I only watch TV on my computer (I know, sounds weird right), I don't need a remote... I just have a wireless keyboard and mouse


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Don't you mean :
> 
> All his furniture are belong to me

Click to collapse



All your base are belong to us.


And yes I have the tv remote my ps3 and xbox remotes here also haha


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Don't you mean :
> 
> All his furniture are belong to me

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> When you write more...can I read it? You haz nice writing style...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



If you want, I have more stuff if you'd like to read it later.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> All your base are belong to us.
> 
> 
> And yes I have the tv remote my ps3 and xbox remotes here also haha

Click to collapse



No. All your base are belong to meeeeee!!

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. All your base are belong to meeeeee!!
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



somebody set us up the bomb! hahah


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you want, I have more stuff if you'd like to read it later.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yay! I like reading. I know I'm such a nerd.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, since I only watch TV on my computer (I know, sounds weird right), I don't need a remote... I just have a wireless keyboard and mouse

Click to collapse



What keyboard do you use. I've been looking at one of em with a track ball and buttons. It negates needing a mouse. Kind of interesting concept.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay! I like reading. I know I'm such a nerd....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll upload some more stuff later.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> somebody set us up the bomb! hahah

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahagaha


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

I haz partially fixed my T-Mobile Bill....nao I only owe $459.70 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Omg. Tiered data?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

That bill sucks.  I would cry...twice


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. My man cave is too messy to show to anyone. The only thing I collect is dust and garbage.

Click to collapse



I haven't shown the floor.........

For good reason.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



That's ridiculous, I would shoot t-mobile.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Omg. Tiered data?

Click to collapse



No. Double billed. I sent an email to someone I know at the office of the president of T-Mobile (snazzy title, right) to see if I can get it completely fixed...they already admitted they screwed up....now I just have to get them to retract the full mistake.... Otherwise I'll just pay it and involve the FCC....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> What keyboard do you use. I've been looking at one of em with a track ball and buttons. It negates needing a mouse. Kind of interesting concept.

Click to collapse



Nah, it's some random Microsoft ones that I got for cheap. At the time, my mobo is short on USB ports, so I bought one that combines both devices into one USB and it was on sale (about $20 after conversion). It has smooth reflective surfaces, but nothing that a little sandpaper didn't take care of  



Babydoll25 said:


> No. Double billed. I sent an email to someone I know at the office of the president of T-Mobile (snazzy title, right) to see if I can get it completely fixed...they already admitted they screwed up....now I just have to get them to retract the full mistake.... Otherwise I'll just pay it and involve the FCC....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Not worth the fuss.

I had the same problem with my carrier, although the overbilling wasn't to that order of magnitude. The thing was that I had a supplementary line (free calls between principal and sub), and they didn't give me the rebate that I should have gotten.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, it's some random Microsoft ones that I got for cheap. At the time, my mobo is short on USB ports, so I bought one that combines both devices into one USB and it was on sale (about $20 after conversion). It has smooth reflective surfaces, but nothing that a little sandpaper didn't take care of
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah but they overcharged me by like 300$ it WAS 507$... I got them to retract 47$ so far..  it's worth it for that kinda money

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah but they overcharged me by like 300$ it WAS 507$... I got them to retract 47$ so far..  it's worth it for that kinda money
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I mean it's not worth to pay and go to FCC. The bureaucracy... fvck it 

But you have to talk to them to get it reversed/decreased. My carrier earned points with me when they took all of three hours to get a senior rep back to me (at least someone with an actual workstation and excel) to try to tabulate how much I was overcharged. 

Took them another day to email me a revised statement and earn a loyal customer


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I mean it's not worth to pay and go to FCC. The bureaucracy... fvck it
> 
> But you have to talk to them to get it reversed/decreased. My carrier earned points with me when they took all of three hours to get a senior rep back to me (at least someone with an actual workstation and excel) to try to tabulate how much I was overcharged.
> 
> Took them another day to email me a revised statement and earn a loyal customer

Click to collapse



I just spent two hours on the phone with them.. BEFORE the email.. went through three csrs and one guy refused to acknowledge there,was even a problem. The  only thing I actually owe them is $162 plus taxes and a one time fee of $35 activation fee cuz I added a line for my Sensation
Edit: I also recently got a ten percent a month corporate discount from them so starting next month my bill will be $16.20 less (not counting taxes and fees)
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Stand by your right. If they start to drag the case on, get to them by going to the authorities.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just spent two hours on the phone with them.. BEFORE the email.. went through three csrs and one guy refused to acknowledge there,was even a problem. The  only thing I actually owe them is $162 plus taxes and a one time fee of $35 activation fee cuz I added a line for my Sensation
> Edit: I also recently got a ten percent a month student discount from them so starting next month my bill will be $16.20 less (not counting taxes and fees)
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse




Damn keyboard
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Stand by your right. If they start to drag the case on, get to them by going to the authorities.

Click to collapse



Also try contacting your local news.  That seems to work for people.  At least around these parts


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah... it's really bad that we had to resort to bad mouthing people. I think that diplomacy should work, and people shouldn't be so arrogant about their own work.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Stand by your right. If they start to drag the case on, get to them by going to the authorities.

Click to collapse



That's what I intend to do...  I think that part of the problem is I added a line and  migrated to a newer rate plan (which was cheaper and then they offered me android preferred data at twenty per line plus the third line for free but thirty dollars for the data. A day later my student discount (ten percent) got approved. It threw the billing system for a loop.... I'll get it fixed....  remember...I,haz powers...
So....what's shaking Sakai? Figure out which phone  you are going to get?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's what I intend to do...  I think that part of the problem is I added a line and  migrated to a newer rate plan (which was cheaper and then they offered me android preferred data at twenty per line plus the third line for free but thirty dollars for the data. A day later my student discount (ten percent) got approved. It threw the billing system for a loop.... I'll get it fixed....  remember...I,haz powers...
> So....what's shaking Sakai? Figure out which phone  you are going to get?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Not sure. This girl in my cell group is gonna get either one (Sensation vs. SGS2). To avoid confusion (both in terms of gadgets and other stuff) I'd really want to get something different from her. 

But I'm leaning heavily into the SGS 2. Very heavily.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure. This girl in my cell group is gonna get either one (Sensation vs. SGS2). To avoid confusion (both in terms of gadgets and other stuff) I'd really want to get something different from her.
> 
> But I'm leaning heavily into the SGS 2. Very heavily.

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooo! Get. The. Sensation. Get it nao!

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

There is two bats flying around my head right now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> There is two bats flying around my head right now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Are you going batty?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you going batty?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Not at all, I kinda like them. And it's also raining... finally 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo! Get. The. Sensation. Get it nao!
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



So far it's SGS2 (Screen + Processor + Internal Memory + Twiz 4.0) vs the Sensation (Aluminium body + resolution + Sense 3.0) and Atrix (Tegra 2 + Resolution - Motoblur)

The weight of the argument is leaning towards SGS2.

You see, I did my homework + research before I even step out to buy it. Android Central and GSMArena leans towards the SGS 2, although XDA-OT is leaning towards the Sensation. 

An unlocked bootloader from day 1 is better than waiting a few months for it (I believe that HTC will deliver that, but not sure when). 

All in all, the SGS2 wins in terms of both inner beauty and external beauty (screen, lol, which is what you stare at MOST of the time) but the Sensation has build quality. The Atrix would be a compromise between the two 



deliriousDroid said:


> There is two bats flying around my head right now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You going bats!


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> There is two bats flying around my head right now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's f'ing bat country in here.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So far it's SGS2 (Screen + Processor + Internal Memory + Twiz 4.0) vs the Sensation (Aluminium body + resolution + Sense 3.0) and Atrix (Tegra 2 + Resolution - Motoblur)
> 
> The weight of the argument is leaning towards SGS2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sensation for sure. Is a few months wait that bad? Or you could learn to unlock it yourself and get famous and nope, not bats, just tired. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Look at the other factors. Bootloader is not even considered as a plus or minus.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in ot and I say the sgs2. Best screen out there. Samsung is a breeze to flash. Best hw comes from Samsung. Atrix is old and used up. Blur blows donkey. Hell get attain from at&t next month. Same phone as the sgs2, but with four capacitive buttons instead of the big iphone home button like the original sgs. I have a captivate, att's version of the sgs and build quality is superb. Metal all around with curves that fit your hand in portrait or landscape.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Look at the other factors. Bootloader is not even considered as a plus or minus.

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. Your picky eh.jks. Is money really a factor in your choice? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Just expanding my last post. AT&T has the iphone, galaxy phones look like the iphone. ATT say nope, redesign.  The ones Samsung make for us are awesome.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

Good night everybody

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good night everybody
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nighty night, double d.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm in ot and I say the sgs2. Best screen out there. Samsung is a breeze to flash. Best hw comes from Samsung. Atrix is old and used up. Blur blows donkey. Hell get attain from at&t next month. Same phone as the sgs2, but with four capacitive buttons instead of the big iphone home button like the original sgs. I have a captivate, att's version of the sgs and build quality is superb. Metal all around with curves that fit your hand in portrait or landscape.

Click to collapse



No to the Attain. Can only get one of the three I listed before. And yeah, SGS2 does have a HUGE plus factor for me.



deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, I see. Your picky eh.jks. Is money really a factor in your choice?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not picky, just well researched. I am paying quite a bit and I don't wanna get something regrettable.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So far it's SGS2 (Screen + Processor + Internal Memory + Twiz 4.0) vs the Sensation (Aluminium body + resolution + Sense 3.0) and Atrix (Tegra 2 + Resolution - Motoblur)
> 
> The weight of the argument is leaning towards SGS2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



August for HTC. This week for AlphareVX in talking about the bootloader... The SGSII is ugly as poo...

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm in ot and I say the sgs2. Best screen out there. Samsung is a breeze to flash. Best hw comes from Samsung. Atrix is old and used up. Blur blows donkey. Hell get attain from at&t next month. Same phone as the sgs2, but with four capacitive buttons instead of the big iphone home button like the original sgs. I have a captivate, att's version of the sgs and build quality is superb. Metal all around with curves that fit your hand in portrait or landscape.

Click to collapse



  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Not talking about the phone itself. When I first decided on a full touchscreen device, the screen itself is the main driver of beauty, and nothing else. I'm not sure how else to explain it... but you stare at the screen more than the rest of the phone, and I always buy a protective cover for the phone.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not talking about the phone itself. When I first decided on a full touchscreen device, the screen itself is the main driver of beauty, and nothing else. I'm not sure how else to explain it... but you stare at the screen more than the rest of the phone, and I always buy a protective cover for the phone.

Click to collapse



No need for protection on Samsung with Corning's Gorilla Glass.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Talking about the backside more than the front side. I dropped my Desire on the tarmac and it has a permanent scar on the lower right.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Don't be mad at me cause you bought the tmo equivalent of the atrix. Pretty but nothing to develop on. All locked down. Like the saying about being dressed for the ball but no date to go with.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Talking about the backside more than the front side. I dropped my Desire on the tarmac and it has a permanent scar on the lower right.

Click to collapse



Ok. I see. I don't have any covers on any device I own. Unless stickers on my laptop count.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Don't be mad at me cause you bought the tmo equivalent of the atrix. Pretty but nothing to develop on. All locked down. Like the saying about being dressed for the ball but no date to go with.

Click to collapse



First off I didn't buy it. It was a gift from my father. Second of all it will be unlocked. AlphareVX Just announced s-off THIS WEEK. and don't you dare compare the sensation to the Atrix that's just silly.
Also the Sensation has gorilla glass as well
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> First off I didn't buy it. It was a gift from my father. Second of all it will be unlocked. AlphareVX Just announced s-off THIS WEEK. and don't you dare compare the sensation to the Atrix that's just silly.
> Also the Sensation has gorilla glass as well
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha jk jk I play I play


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

Not that this matters but BOTH ny NS and the Sensation were gifts. I haven't actually bought a phone since I purchased two N1s for Sparky and myself over a year ago.... I probably wouldn't have chose them myself but now that I have them I love them. I will NEVER EVER purchase a Samsung Galaxy device or any Samsung phone OTHER than a Nexus Phone...which is a Nexus Phone...

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Remember guys. I don't care about the bootloader at this point. And boborone, don't dig on BD... she's gto a lot on her plate right now


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Hahahahaha jk jk I play I play

Click to collapse



Honestly, if I hadn't been gifted both the phones...I would've ended up waiting....for the Nexus Prime...which I'm getting anyway...(and maybe one for Sparky)

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Remember guys. I don't care about the bootloader at this point. And boborone, don't dig on BD... she's gto a lot on her plate right now

Click to collapse



  yeah, a five hundred dollar phone bill and Sparky...  He's enough trouble by himself..  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not that this matters but BOTH ny NS and the Sensation were gifts. I haven't actually bought a phone since I purchased two N1s for Sparky and myself over a year ago.... I probably wouldn't have chose them myself but now that I have them I love them. I will NEVER EVER purchase a Samsung Galaxy device or any Samsung phone OTHER than a Nexus Phone...which is a Nexus Phone...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Not sure if you saw my comment in the other thread, but how do you like sense after using vanilla for so long? It's just me with Samsung, but I like their stance on locking devices down. Moto and HTC are bowing down to the carriers.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> yeah, a five hundred dollar phone bill and Sparky...  He's enough trouble by himself..
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



He's out tonight working. He's no trouble right now.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not that this matters but BOTH ny NS and the Sensation were gifts. I haven't actually bought a phone since I purchased two N1s for Sparky and myself over a year ago.... I probably wouldn't have chose them myself but now that I have them I love them. I will NEVER EVER purchase a Samsung Galaxy device or any Samsung phone OTHER than a Nexus Phone...which is a Nexus Phone...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Yeah, I remember your nightmare with the Nexus S. 

But the thing is, I'm all open for influences up to the very second I pay for it. I'd probably be checking XDA on my phone before I buy it


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Not sure if you saw my comment in the other thread, but how do you like sense after using vanilla for so long? It's just me with Samsung, but I like their stance on locking devices down. Moto and HTC are bowing down to the carriers.

Click to collapse



Here is the thing about Sense.. it is freaking beautiful. It really is. No other ui can compare. But when I got the Sensation I IMMEDIATELY added another line... This way I can use both the Sensation AND the NS.... =WIN for me.  BUT in my heart I'm a "vanilla android" kind of girl....
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> He's out tonight working. He's no trouble right now.

Click to collapse



He is ALWAYS trouble. ALWAYS! 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, I remember your nightmare with the Nexus S.
> 
> But the thing is, I'm all open for influences up to the very second I pay for it. I'd probably be checking XDA on my phone before I buy it

Click to collapse



The Nexus s wasn't anything... I got completely burned on the Vibrant and the Behold...

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Nexus s wasn't anything... I got completely burned on the Vibrant and the Behold...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I see why no Samsung now.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Was it that bad? I do remember that the SGS 1 was some work, but I read that the SGS 2 fixed some of the problems already...


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Was it that bad? I do remember that the SGS 1 was some work, but I read that the SGS 2 fixed some of the problems already...

Click to collapse



Updates for the US Samsung galaxy s family were nonexistent. SGS got em, just not us. Behold was an update nightmare. US carriers are horrible at releasing updates. With no official update, you get no source drop to work from. Yeah, pretty bad.


Edit keyboard f up


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

But at Google IO, they said if you want Android, you must support it for 18 months now. So that's a game changer.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> But at Google IO, they said if you want Android, you must support it for 18 months now. So that's a game changer.

Click to collapse



I got burned twice. That is my limit. I'm sorry but if the Nexus line were to never utilize Samsung as an OEM... I'd be doing a double happy dance.... I truly do not like them.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

Oracle might just be [email protected]$ked now .... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I got burned twice. That is my limit. I'm sorry but if the Nexus line were to never utilize Samsung as an OEM... I'd be doing a double happy dance.... I truly do not like them.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



I go5 burned, too. But in the end, it came out that it was the carrier not releasing updates, not Samsung not releasing them. Hell the sgs1 was on 2.3 when we still had 2.1. Internationally they release em left and right. Tmo burned you. Att burned me.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oracle might just be [email protected]$ked now ....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse





Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> I go5 burned, too. But in the end, it came out that it was the carrier not releasing updates, not Samsung not releasing them. Hell the sgs1 was on 2.3 when we still had 2.1. Internationally they release em left and right. Tmo burned you. Att burned me.

Click to collapse



Still... Samsung could've offered better customer service ...  As much as I didn't like the carriers game... Samsung was wrong as well. 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm... from the perspective of a serial flasher, I don't suppose that's much of a problem, but I do understand that if the drivers are not released 

@BD, good find. I heard that they are going to settle, and for a small-ish sum.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Hellows. 11 pages? My record was.... a few thousand comments.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Not yet. I've decided to do it. But not sure when...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

'Afternoon

I still have to wait 30 minutes for a stupid exam 
And no internet, I just paid for a data plan 

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon
> 
> I still have to wait 30 minutes for a stupid exam
> And no internet, I just paid for a data plan
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor thing. Seems like you always have internets troublez


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Poor thing. Seems like you always have internets troublez

Click to collapse



not when im home
now im in the bus hopefully it will move soon


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Any crazies sitting beside you this time 

Anyway, time for dinner


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Any crazies sitting beside you this time
> 
> Anyway, time for dinner

Click to collapse



no, its a small bus, one seat on one side, 2 on the other 

bon apetite


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sure that's a joke....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm sure that's a joke....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



it's more like a troll 

hi Devan (don't forget the third person speech)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

Mornin Mafia. How goes it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> good afternoon DD!
> nothing special happening here, how about you?

Click to collapse



Same old same old. Working on a rainy Monday. Have you talked to that girl again recently? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mornin Mafia. How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Morning DD.  Its a glorious and beautiful monday!  I can't wait to work later


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Morning DD.  Its a glorious and beautiful monday!  I can't wait to work later

Click to collapse



Take a sick day rinzo

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha I wish.  I just have to work for another week and 1/2 and I'll be on vacation.  I can't afford a sick day


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's more like a troll
> 
> hi Devan (don't forget the third person speech)

Click to collapse



Hi Husam, and everyone else.  Devan is already tired of this day, he thinks he needs to get something to eat. What do you guys think Devan should get? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi rinzo!
> @dd. No. I can't.

Click to collapse



Yes you can! You just lack the testicular fortitude! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi rinzo!
> @dd. No. I can't.

Click to collapse



Hey Milad!!

someone come make me breakfast


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Get your hands off my balls!

Click to collapse



Eheheheheh, just build up your courage. Remember, if you never try, you'll never know.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Eheheheheh, just build up your courage. Remember, if you never try, you'll never know.

Click to collapse



Can't spend your life asking yourself "what if"


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey all. I passed summer school, it's pay day, and it's beautiful out! 

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, once will be one time too many 


And on that note, g'nite everyone


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

night sakai!

congrats watt!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rinzo. You have an inspire right?

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Rinzo. You have an inspire right?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



yessir.  10


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> yessir.  10

Click to collapse



Can you link me to the easiest way to root it? My friend just got one and is sick of sense after coming from an n1

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

Mmmmmmm I think I'm about to throw Sparky off the deck..... He's a BAD Sparky.  don't ask me to wake to u up and then yell at me when I do....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mmmmmmm I think in about to throw Sparky off the deck..... He's a BAD Sparky.  don't ask me to wake to u up and then yell at me when I do....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



The mans sleepy babydoll 

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can you link me to the easiest way to root it? My friend just got one and is sick of sense after coming from an n1
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



My bro-in-law rooted it for me. I asked him what he used I'm just waiting for a response.  Stand by


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> My bro-in-law rooted it for me. I asked him what he used I'm just waiting for a response.  Stand by

Click to collapse



Can do. Doesn't have to be today our even tomorrow. It can wait. I just wanna know where to start

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

@Watt

He doesn't remember >.<.  He can only recall something about a gold card.  It was like a week after I got it and it is my first android so I knew nothing about it.  Sorry I can't help you right now.  I'll ask him again and if he remembers I'll get back to you.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha guys I used my 5gb of data  tmobile left a text telling they are slowing my data speeds till next month  I'm kinda proud of myself, I don't know why 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha guys I used my 5gb of data  tmobile left a text telling they are slowing my data speeds till next month  I'm kinda proud of myself, I don't know why
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I use 8 a month religiously. And it's alright rinzo. He can just suffer.
ADR6300


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha guys I used my 5gb of data  tmobile left a text telling they are slowing my data speeds till next month  I'm kinda proud of myself, I don't know why
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Unlimited for life


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's basically a steady .3mbps on full 3g haha  You probably won't won't see me on here all that much until after this college program. Or the 16th, whichever comes first 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's basically a steady .3mbps on full 3g haha  You probably won't won't see me on here all that much until after this college program. Or the 16th, whichever comes first
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Y u have no wife eyes!

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u have no wife eyes!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



No wife eyes in the dorms haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No wife eyes in the dorms haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



get a sprint 4g thingy like babydoll? eff tmobile


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> get a sprint 4g thingy like babydoll? eff tmobile

Click to collapse



Eff verizon.  At least I still have data unlike some service providers who cut the data off after you pass a certain amount of data, or overcharge you...cough....AT&T...cough.

Also, has no monies.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Eff verizon.  At least I still have data unlike some service providers who cut the data off after you pass a certain amount of data, or overcharge you...cough....AT&T...cough.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



i have neither cough cough


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i have neither cough cough

Click to collapse



Cough cough, you know what you do have? Bad phones, and bad service. 

Edit: cough cough! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

hello again, my nap was interrupted by my bro who talks more than women


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey  unlucky hus 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Cough cough, you know what you do have? Bad phones, and bad service.
> 
> Edit: cough cough!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



thunderbolt? i get signal everywhere? wtf are you smoking


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  unlucky hus
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey there maxy 

how is paris so far?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's only 9:20 pm here, but I'm too.sleepy, 'night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



good night milad


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's only 9:20 pm here, but I'm too.sleepy, 'night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



night man

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello watt and husam


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate taking my dog to the vet

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello watt and husam

Click to collapse



hey dave


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I hate taking my dog to the vet
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse







On another note, thank god u finally changed your signature to something people can read


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> On another note, thank god u finally changed your signature to something people can read

Click to collapse



dude, i was banned for a second


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> On another note, thank god u finally changed your signature to something people can read

Click to collapse



From what?

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> From what?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



from your old crappy black userbar that had really ugly small text that was pretty much unreadable


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

my right hand is killing me 
and i did not punch anything


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> from your old crappy black userbar that had really ugly small text that was pretty much unreadable

Click to collapse



It was OMFGB user. Support the minority 

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my right hand is killing me
> and i did not punch anything

Click to collapse



Fap fap fap fap

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It was OMFGB user. Support the minority
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



i just couldnt read it clearly, it was too small


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fap fap fap fap
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



no lol, my whole arm is killing me, from shoulder to fingers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no lol, my whole arm is killing me, from shoulder to fingers

Click to collapse



u must of slept on it wrong


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i just couldnt read it clearly, it was too small

Click to collapse



I didn't make it. I just used it. 

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I didn't make it. I just used it.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



ok well im glad u changed it


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok well im glad u changed it

Click to collapse



Just for that I'm having both

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u must of slept on it wrong

Click to collapse



yeah i think i did, thx to my bro, it feels a bit better now, he does good massages


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i think i did, thx to my bro, it feels a bit better now, he does good massages

Click to collapse



That's g4y?

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's g4y?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



lol, yes and no 

but no


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, yes and no
> 
> but no

Click to collapse



Thinking yea

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thinking yea
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



lol

damn you


----------



## kawika (Jul 25, 2011)

kinda gay

The message you have entered is too short


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

kawika said:


> kinda gay
> 
> The message you have entered is too short

Click to collapse



and u are????


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and u are????

Click to collapse



he's been here in the last few days, nobody knows who he is


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's been here in the last few days, nobody knows who he is

Click to collapse



hmmm, well maybe he needs to be in the picciato


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm, well maybe he needs to be in the picciato

Click to collapse



we need the dons approval


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we need the dons approval

Click to collapse



oh ya the don


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

good night giys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night giys

Click to collapse



good night


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 25, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Good morning

Click to collapse



Good night. Who are you?

Also: hi David 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 25, 2011)

Oranges love me
Assassins fear me


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Oranges love me
> Assassins fear me

Click to collapse



Dammit, and I had a bad feeling.... Is that your third account?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Friggin orangeassain

ADR6300


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dammit, and I had a bad feeling.... Is that your third account?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Keep it quiet


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Friggin orangeassain
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Hi watt! What's up?

@Mrorangething: you will soon need another one....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 25, 2011)

Why dexter


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Why dexter

Click to collapse




Because people will learn who is hiding behind that username too.... 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi dexter

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The mans sleepy babydoll
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



The man is MEAN! BAD Sparky.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha guys I used my 5gb of data  tmobile left a text telling they are slowing my data speeds till next month  I'm kinda proud of myself, I don't know why
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Fyi: I get throttled on the regular..  don't notice a difference....unless cuz it's a nexus and therefore not branded....their throttling doesn't work!?!? I haven't been throttled on the Sensation....yet 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello BD & Dexter 


@dexter

u excited for october 2nd?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The man is MEAN! BAD Sparky....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Check yo gmail

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Check yo gmail
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Checking..........

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD & Dexter
> 
> 
> @dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



Wazzup?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wazzup?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



give u a hint what happens october 2nd:

@Dexter


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm, well maybe he needs to be in the picciato

Click to collapse



I can haz promotion?

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I can haz promotion?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



y u ask me?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD & Dexter
> 
> 
> @dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



What's then? Except for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_2 this I can't find anything... , :? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> what's then? Except for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/october_2 this i can't find anything... , :?
> 
> Sent from my htc desire

Click to collapse



dexter season 6!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2011)

What the heck happens Oct 2

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> dexter season 5!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Umm... Do I have to kill you now?  
The truth is I've never watched that..... Is it good?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Umm... Do I have to kill you now?
> The truth is I've never watched that..... Is it good?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Yes it is, go watch it on tv links 

and its season 6 not season 5


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes it is, go watch it on tv links
> 
> and its season 6 not season 5

Click to collapse



No. I will Not watch! Ha! 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and its season 6 not season 5

Click to collapse



 not my fault..... 
 LOL why do they keep stealing my nickname? 
@Bd: hi 
@rinzo: promotions requests only to the don.... 




Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> not my fault.....
> LOL why do they keep stealing my nickname?
> @Bd: hi
> @rinzo: promotions requests only to the don....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I will Not watch! Ha!
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

adr6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 665812
> 
> adr6300

Click to collapse



For 

1. Its davidrules 
2. Me no push dexter


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> For
> 
> 1. Its davidrules
> 2. Me no push dexter

Click to collapse



Sorry. Made it quick on ma phone 

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here you go Babydoll, some more of the short paragraphs I had to write during this college program in my writing skills class. Anyone else is welcomed to download them, let me know what you think


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

Moar rain!   

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Moar rain!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



We all get rain buddy. It's as certain as death or taxes.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey twitch! What's ur  g+ name?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey twitch! What's ur  g+ name?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I don't know, check from Husam's circles haha Or some other mafia members 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know, check from Husam's circles haha Or some other mafia members
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Haha! Found you, Mr undercover agent.... Why you look so emo on that profile pic? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! Found you, Mr undercover agent.... Why you look so emo on that profile pic?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I like being undercover!  And I don't know, that was my most accessible photo and I didn't take anymore recently so I just slapped it on there haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like being undercover!  And I don't know, that was my most accessible photo and I didn't take anymore recently so I just slapped it on there haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Nice, Haha  got to go to sleep... 'Night 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice, Haha  got to go to sleep... 'Night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Goodnight. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

Beep beep

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Beep beep
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Woot woot I ain't playin' around, make one false move and I'll take you down? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

TWITCH! Your picture, it looks... so hood!

Morning guys. Boss and everyone else in a meeting. Gonna goof off.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> TWITCH! Your picture, it looks... so hood!
> 
> Morning guys. Boss and everyone else in a meeting. Gonna goof off.

Click to collapse



So, have you read my stuff?  I'm deleting my g+ account though, I don't want it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

Put it up on GDocs, please. I clicked on the link and got a QR code of sorts...


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Put it up on GDocs, please. I clicked on the link and got a QR code of sorts...

Click to collapse



Did you click on the name of the document or the qr code one? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you click on the name of the document or the qr code one?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Name. I suppose I can try again


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Name. I suppose I can try again

Click to collapse



Try try try again 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> y u ask me?

Click to collapse



Hah I wasn't asking you .  You said something about my position so I thought I'd just quote you asking for a promotion lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

Night all

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

*Literary review of sorts:*

Read it (I'm fast at that, and it wasn't long). 

Here are my thoughts:

*Indira Ghandi quote*
Great job. Concise, and relational to your own experience. This draws the reader in, and makes it possible for them to visualize and share that experience with you. No matter if they wholly agree with you or not, they can see your point of view. 

However, in the third sentence, you began with;


> *Because *war is not peaceful in its nature, it should never be used as a method of creating peace
> 
> _emphasis mine_

Click to collapse



which I think you shouldn't have, as there is a conjunction error. While the aesthetic argument can be put forth, there is no redirection of thought using the conjunction, and it serves little to no purpose in ending the prior sentence and beginning a new one. Beginning the sentence with a conjunction is a dangerous literary move, and one that should be used sparingly. In this case, it didn't really complement the aesthetics of the entire write-up.

All in all, a good write-up, despite not being perfect.

*A Story of An Hour*
Another good writing from you (congrats!), so I must commend on your consistency and of your quality. Here, you have successfully put to words the inner thoughts of the character, and once again you have drawn a relational content between human nature and what you have read. You also successfully drawn out the emotions and, what I think is most important in the story, the contrast between those emotions. It was a pleasure to read, and in the end I could have just read your summary to get an idea of "The Story of an Hour"

Which brings me to highlight one minor error, in capitalizing the title of the original story. Using the Oxford style guide, you should *not* capitalize "of" and "an", but both in your article and in the file title, you did. Of course, this is merely stylistic and aesthetic in nature and does not, in any way, detract from the overall impression of the article.

Another minor quibble is the use of the word "fright" in the first sentence of the "Analytical" section (after the second coma). While I appreciate your wish to depart from cliches, the word "fear" would have served better, as it is both more familiar and, in a sense, feels right. Of course, this is compounded by the use of the word "frighten" in the second last line, therefore limiting the expression of your vocabulary. 

Of course, I must say again that this is a good article.


I'll post this up first, and I'll be back once I have finished the last one.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

*You be the judge*

Initially, I didn't think I can praise it as much as I praised the other two, but in the end, the sarcasm in the title got to me, and I must commend you on another job well done. 

Firstly, the flow of thought was quite clear, and the reader can easily follow what the writer is conveying through his text. The arguments are also valid and logical and the ability to extrapolate highlights the writer's maturity and ability to understand the hazard. These factors, in aggregate, makes the article a very compelling case for the writers views. Also, excellent use of semi-colon; brave and precise. 

However, there are a few problems, and I'll go with grammatical ones. 



> This situation, although *it isn’t* chivalrous, does not make the mall at fault for her actions

Click to collapse



There are two problems with this sentence, and the first one is the past/present confusion. Throughout the article, you used the past tense but for this particular sentence, you used the present tense. Secondly, the sentence is also fragmented as the flow second thought shouldn't require the pronoun of "it" as it is a redundant reference to "This situation". 



> This situation involved a fountain, but what if it weren’t a fountain *and was* a person instead?

Click to collapse



In the above, "and was" should be replaced with "but" because by using "weren't" to denote a hypothetical scenario, the contrasting element should be pointed out using the conjunction that denotes a contrary idea. The usage of the past tense verb "was" is also redundant in this case as "weren't" already denotes the verb in this sentence and there are no differing action taken. 

I believe that that is pretty much it for this article, and I must say, excellent use of sarcasm in the title.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

So overall I appreciate the honesty and scrutiny.  Your opinion means more than most because you actually know what you're talking about. So if you had to grade each report, what would you dictate each one to be? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't really rate it. I don't see the competition. I'm also not a teacher, so I couldn't judge. I'm an avid reader, so I know what you are doing, what you are doing right and what you are doing wrong, but all in all it was a *good job*.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

Trust me, where I'm going I have a pretty high writing level. I'm basically above most in my class.  But thank you for the truth.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Trust me, where I'm going I have a pretty high writing level. I'm basically above most in my class.  But thank you for the truth.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I can see that. You do write in a concise manner, but I haven't seen anything where you try to expand and extrapolate an idea. That would show how capable you are of pulling out a BS story, but that's too much like how I would like to write.

Don't let other people's style affect you 

Yo're doing good


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't write past my limits, she makes us write a paragraph so that's what I write haha xD Laziness, it's a wonderful thing.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't write past my limits, she makes us write a paragraph so that's what I write haha xD Laziness, it's a wonderful thing.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Lolx. It's good then  Just write what the teacher wants. She'll murder you if you overdo it.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. It's good then  Just write what the teacher wants. She'll murder you if you overdo it.

Click to collapse



If that's the case, I should overdo it. She pisses me off haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If that's the case, I should overdo it. She pisses me off haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Write moar to piss off the teacher! What travesty!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Write moar to piss off the teacher! What travesty!

Click to collapse



¡Que terrible! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> ¡Que terrible!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Just do it out of spite for her laziness! 

OMG that's so wrong...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

goood morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning Hus!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

nice, 'mornin


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

Me jelly. I barely sleep 6 nowadays.


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi how is it going


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Hi how is it going

Click to collapse



How many accounts do you have? Just leave


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Hi how is it going

Click to collapse



it goes good, just got my statistics mark 12/15 +1 for attending today and maybe another 1 too

hmmm 12... double what i got the first time


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it goes good, just got my statistics mark 12/15 +1 for attending today and maybe another 1 too
> 
> hmmm 12... double what i got the first time

Click to collapse



Good for you!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

Mornin' bud.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' bud.

Click to collapse



What's up? I got a psychology lecture this morning 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning guys

ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning watt, Don , sakai 

Does anyone know how can I put a profile pic on g+? I'm sooo ready to delete it... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning watt, Don , sakai
> 
> Does anyone know how can I put a profile pic on g+? I'm sooo ready to delete it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



go to your profile, click edit profile and click change photo


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn I'm tired

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Damn I'm tired
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



take a nap?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Beach eta: 1 hour

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Beach eta: 1 hour
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Neked beach?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Beach eta: 1 hour
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



stop teasing, im burning in here with nowhere to go


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> take a nap?

Click to collapse



I has stuffs to do

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

Night guys. I'm going down. Boss MIA tomorrow, so I get the whole office to myself.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night guys. I'm going down. Boss MIA tomorrow, so I get the whole office to myself.

Click to collapse



Fap on his desk. XD

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night guys. I'm going down. Boss MIA tomorrow, so I get the whole office to myself.

Click to collapse



f*** on his desk 

^@watt


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

He locks it up when he's not around. Although... I'd rather bonk the auditor again.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He locks it up when he's not around. Although... I'd rather bonk the auditor again.

Click to collapse



Do that on the copy machine. Seriously. Load on his desk. then put a troll face picture on the door

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

adr6300


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got back from the beach! Now getting ready for the tonight's beach party.... 
@ husam: 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just got back from the beach! Now getting ready for the tonight's beach party....
> @ husam:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Having fun dex?

ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Having fun dex?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Yeah!  can't help it.... The troll inside me woke up. Again XD

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah!  can't help it.... The troll inside me woke up. Again XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Trololololo

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah!  can't help it.... The troll inside me woke up. Again XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



lool, you can go ahead and troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

boborone said:


> How many accounts do you have? Just leave

Click to collapse



Hello boborone 


dexter93 said:


> Yeah!  can't help it.... The troll inside me woke up. Again XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Hey Dexter 



watt9493 said:


> Trololololo
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Sup watt 



husam666 said:


> lool, you can go ahead and troll

Click to collapse



As usual hello husam


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello boborone
> 
> 
> Hey Dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



hey, she wants to meet on friday or saturday, she'll message me the time later


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, she wants to meet on friday or saturday, she'll message me the time later

Click to collapse



Get it in hus

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, she wants to meet on friday or saturday, she'll message me the time later

Click to collapse



cool  

I discovered yet another tv show i like..

this one is a funny!! 

Its called workaholics but is hardly about working lol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get it in hus
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



im sure that doesnt mean what i think


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im sure that doesnt mean what i think

Click to collapse



It does. Get laid

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It does. Get laid
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



you know that's not gonna happen so stop talking about it >.>


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here you go Babydoll, some more of the short paragraphs I had to write during this college program in my writing skills class. Anyone else is welcomed to download them, let me know what you think

Click to collapse



I will read them after my nap...(migraine approaching quickly from the north)
A detailed critique will be forthcoming.....although expect mostly praise as you have a nice writing style. That last one I read made me want to read the book... And isn't that the whole point of a review? To describe the book in such a way that it makes the reader of said review WANT to read the book??  

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I will read them after my nap...(migraine approaching quickly from the north)
> A detailed critique will be forthcoming.....although expect mostly praise as you have a nice writing style. That last one I read made me want to read the book... And isn't that the whole point of a review? To describe the book in such a way that it makes the reader of said review WANT to read the book??
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Hello BD? 

How u feeling?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 666538
> 
> adr6300

Click to collapse



......

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know that's not gonna happen so stop talking about it >.>

Click to collapse



Y not?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I will read them after my nap...(migraine approaching quickly from the north)
> A detailed critique will be forthcoming.....although expect mostly praise as you have a nice writing style. That last one I read made me want to read the book... And isn't that the whole point of a review? To describe the book in such a way that it makes the reader of said review WANT to read the book??
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Hii babydoll!

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I will read them after my nap...(migraine approaching quickly from the north)
> A detailed critique will be forthcoming.....although expect mostly praise as you have a nice writing style. That last one I read made me want to read the book... And isn't that the whole point of a review? To describe the book in such a way that it makes the reader of said review WANT to read the book??
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



hey bd, how's it going?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y not?

Click to collapse



because it will only happen when im married


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it will only happen when im married

Click to collapse



What I thought. But you have yup test drive the car before you buy it  

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What I thought. But you have yup test drive the car before you buy it
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



lol, shut it


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi.
> It's not possible if you're Muslim.

Click to collapse



nor christian nor jewish...

hi btw


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nor christian nor jewish...
> 
> hi btw

Click to collapse



Does it count if you were previously catholic?

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD?
> 
> How u feeling?

Click to collapse



Meh. I cannot tolerate the IV treatment that they have prescribed...although I went again this morning to try again... No luck.
I am gonna take a nap soon...
How are you?
And hello
Husam
Twitch
Watt
And anyone else...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Does it count if you were previously catholic?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



idk, wtf?? lol

im not christian or previously catholic

@milad lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi bd!
> @watt. Don't think it matters.

Click to collapse



Hi Milad! I didn't see you post so I didn't add you to my hello list. Sorry 
Whatcha doin?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it will only happen when im married

Click to collapse



+1

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No problem!
> Nothing, just studying math and watching 24, simultaneously!

Click to collapse



wont that be a distraction?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No problem!
> Nothing, just studying math and watching 24, simultaneously!

Click to collapse



That is.....something I am incapable of....so...CONGRATULATIONS!

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 10 minutes math, 10 minutes 24, no distraction.
> But there is a problem, I suck at math.

Click to collapse



So do i. -.-

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 10 minutes math, 10 minutes 24, no distraction.
> But there is a problem, I suck at math.

Click to collapse



we all do...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all do...

Click to collapse



People that are bad at math.....UNITE!
(that doesn't sound right.... >_<  )


----------



## RinZo (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> People that are bad at math.....UNITE!
> (that doesn't sound right.... >_<  )

Click to collapse



You just rhymed though so that made it okay.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm about to rip my tooth out

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm about to rip my tooth out
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



stop torturing yourself
btw she's off  the list, she's traveling in about a month, and she'll be there for a long time


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop torturing yourself
> btw she's off  the list, she's traveling in about a month, and she'll be there for a long time

Click to collapse



My wisdom teeth are growing in. they hurt

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My wisdom teeth are growing in. they hurt
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I never got mine.  
I haz no wisdom.....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never got mine.
> I haz no wisdom.....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



well you are wise, maybe that's why you don't need the teeth, they are only as a show off, look at me im wise


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I cannot tolerate the IV treatment that they have prescribed...although I went again this morning to try again... No luck.
> I am gonna take a nap soon...
> How are you?
> And hello
> ...

Click to collapse



Im good, bored at work, deciding what i should watch after Workaholics when i get home tonight on hulu plus  



m1l4droid said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one!

Click to collapse



Hey milad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dave!! Sup?

Click to collapse



not too much, ready for VACATION in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well you are wise, maybe that's why you don't need the teeth, they are only as a show off, look at me im wise

Click to collapse



That's true....  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im good, bored at work, deciding what i should watch after Workaholics when i get home tonight on hulu plus
> 
> 
> 
> Hey milad

Click to collapse



You should watch........Watchmen?
It's kinda old but I love that movie....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

iz crackflashin again


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What are you flashing?

Click to collapse



2.3.4 gingerbread + kernal with quick change havs and usb fast charge.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should watch........Watchmen?
> It's kinda old but I love that movie....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



hmm, i might, i hear it has really bad reviews and is kinda boring..


----------



## RinZo (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm, i might, i hear it has really bad reviews and is kinda boring..

Click to collapse



If you don't mind a big blue wiener its the movie for you!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> If you don't mind a big blue wiener its the movie for you!

Click to collapse



ahhhh weiners!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2011)

I liked Watchmen....it was kind of....dark...
Anyway....nap time.....my arm hurts cuz of the IV.  .........

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I've watched it dave, it's not as bad as critics say, it's actually very enjoyable.
> @rinzo. ROFL...

Click to collapse



its just u and me buddy 


Im mad cause i cant win these concert tickets, i got closer last call, i actually got connected but didnt win 

i want to win so i dont have to pay 55 bucks a piece for a ticket


----------



## RinZo (Jul 26, 2011)

@david.  I actually liked watchmen.  But beware of the wiener


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> @david.  I actually liked watchmen.  But beware of the wiener

Click to collapse



oh hey rinzo 

lol there is a weiner


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> its just u and me buddy
> 
> 
> Im mad cause i cant win these concert tickets, i got closer last call, i actually got connected but didnt win
> ...

Click to collapse



tough luck 

nighty


----------



## RinZo (Jul 26, 2011)

I wish you could lockdown the same user name for everything you sign up for


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I wish you could lockdown the same user name for everything you sign up for

Click to collapse



i almost have that except here 

cause my username for everything is really original


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

baaaack
 Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> baaaack
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

Click to collapse



welcome back


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> welcome back

Click to collapse



i had to ride my bike to radioshack to exchange a cable. its hot


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i had to ride my bike to radioshack to exchange a cable. its hot

Click to collapse



u mean u dont have air conditioning and sealed bike 

LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

i cant sleep  

its 31degrees inside but 25C outside 
thats about 80-90F


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i cant sleep
> 
> its 31degrees inside but 25C outside
> thats about 80-90F

Click to collapse



that sucks donkey nuts. open a window and put a fan in? and dave, i wanna invent it just cause you proposed the challenge


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

Watt did your friend find a way to root yet?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Watt did your friend find a way to root yet?

Click to collapse



only gold card. and i dont feel like doing that for him. lol. no one click, i dont do it


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I have all the flashing down pat.  Just not sure how to root the damn thing.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yeah I have all the flashing down pat.  Just not sure how to root the damn thing.

Click to collapse



thats the easy part


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

beep beep

10 char


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

Helloooo Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Helloooo Mafia
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



sup delirious


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Good MORNING GUYS!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good MORNING GUYS!

Click to collapse



HELLO SAKAI.

I feel bored, lonely, depressed, and like I need to take a good, hard ****.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> HELLO SAKAI.
> 
> I feel bored, lonely, depressed, and like I need to take a good, hard ****.

Click to collapse



I feel all of these right now

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> HELLO SAKAI.
> 
> I feel bored, lonely, depressed, and like I need to take a good, hard ****.

Click to collapse



Obs, taking pleasure in crapping (literally) is a sign of homo. 


I kid, I kid... or do I?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Obs, taking pleasure in crapping (literally) is a sign of homo.
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid... or do I?

Click to collapse



who doesn't love a good hard ****


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> who doesn't love a good hard ****

Click to collapse



My a$$ hole doesn't 

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My a$$ hole doesn't
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



+1 on that!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

good night guys!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> good night guys!

Click to collapse



So early man. Night

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +1 on that!

Click to collapse





ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Night Rinz. Do pet the bedbugs to sleep.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

Just had the best steak dinner and hey again.lol 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just had the best steak dinner and hey again.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Y u no send my way! I has no food! 

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no send my way! I has no food!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I'm fasting brekkie and lunch, so...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm fasting brekkie and lunch, so...

Click to collapse



I've done that all last week and so far this one

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I've done that all last week and so far this one
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Sometimes... well, just sometimes 

I will pray for a breakthrough for you


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sometimes... well, just sometimes
> 
> I will pray for a breakthrough for you

Click to collapse



Maybe IHOP tomorrow?

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no send my way! I has no food!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Y u no has food?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't do that really. I just pray and pray with fervent faith.  

Never been in IHOP.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u no has food?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Idk. there just isn't any

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Idk. there just isn't any
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



****y food = awesome 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ****y food = awesome
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Does not compute.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 27, 2011)

'Night all!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Night obs. See ya when you wake up. If you wake up.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night obs. See ya when you wake up. If you wake up.

Click to collapse



He's going to poop himself to sleep. Night every one

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does not compute.

Click to collapse



Ignore the ****y part I'm tired, not really all there.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He's going to poop himself to sleep. Night every one
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Lol. ****ting in bed? Must be some scary monster!



@DD: This is soooo lulzworthy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

**** seems to be the word tonight. **** ****e shat. So what's up with you sakai?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> **** seems to be the word tonight. **** ****e shat. So what's up with you sakai?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



My d!ck. Got a booty call from the auditor. Either that or it's too near the end of the month and she's got no money for dinner.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My d!ck. Got a booty call from the auditor. Either that or it's too near the end of the month and she's got no money for dinner.

Click to collapse



Probably the later. But either way you got a chance to get some

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Probably the later. But either way you got a chance to get some
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah. I did bonk her the other time though, so I'm not really sure what she wants.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. I did bonk her the other time though, so I'm not really sure what she wants.

Click to collapse



A relationship

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> A relationship
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not gonna. I made it quite clear from day one that I can't commit to anything, and even IF if do, I'll be the perfect asshole that pretends to care.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not gonna. I made it quite clear from day one that I can't commit to anything, and even IF if do, I'll be the perfect asshole that pretends to care.

Click to collapse



Haha, you do seem like that kinda fellow. Goodnight Sakai. It's getting late over here, I have to be up in 5 hours

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, you do seem like that kinda fellow. Goodnight Sakai. It's getting late over here, I have to be up in 5 hours
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



G'night!

Make sure your fap doesn't fall on bedbugs or they'll mutate


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not gonna. I made it quite clear from day one that I can't commit to anything, and even IF if do, I'll be the perfect asshole that pretends to care.

Click to collapse



 That's perfect man
Haha 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

And I actually told her that. So now I'm not sure what's gonna happen tonight, other than dinner, of course.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good morning

I hate it when the prof doesn't show up


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

He off to bang the secretary again?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He off to bang the secretary again?

Click to collapse



no, he's sitting in his desk doing nothing

I think he reached the absence limit, which means everyone gets an A+ 
should I report him and get that A+, I hate being the snitch


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, he's sitting in his desk doing nothing
> 
> I think he reached the absence limit, which means everyone gets an A+
> should I report him and get that A+, I hate being the snitch

Click to collapse



Do it. A+ FTW!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good afternoon! What's happening, except that sakai gonna get laid tonight, maybe?

Click to collapse



lol, good afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good afternoon! Although its morning 4 me since I just woke up :
D
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good afternoon! What's happening, except that sakai gonna get laid tonight, maybe?

Click to collapse



I have a feeling that it's more than a mere maybe now... She kept... texting me.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have a feeling that it's more than a mere maybe now... She kept... texting me.

Click to collapse



Texting or $€%ting? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have a feeling that it's more than a mere maybe now... She kept... texting me.

Click to collapse



cool, I'm going out with someone on friday 

shut your mouth!!

hi dex, how's/was the beach?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Texting or $€%ting?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



The... uh... NSFW type. 



husam666 said:


> cool, I'm going out with someone on friday
> 
> shut your mouth!!
> 
> hi dex, how's/was the beach?

Click to collapse



Who? That chick with the attitude problem?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The... uh... NSFW type.
> 
> 
> 
> Who? That chick with the attitude problem?

Click to collapse



who? 
the chick with the iphone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> who?
> the chick with the iphone

Click to collapse



Awww... how adorable. The cute chick in my church is getting an Android, and that's because of my influences  

Good luck converting iSheep.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Awww... how adorable. The cute chick in my church is getting an Android, and that's because of my influences
> 
> Good luck converting iSheep.

Click to collapse



lol, she has a windows laptop, i think 
but i dont care, we both are traveling next month to different countries


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Then you'd better speed it up 

Anyway, no harm in knowing another friend


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then you'd better speed it up
> 
> Anyway, no harm in knowing another friend

Click to collapse



yup, but we'll be back to Jordan, idk when 

and she's the one who kept asking me to go out sometime


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I have a question. Why does a close friend of my crush, hates me (she probably does)?

Click to collapse



better question:
How could we know??


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, but we'll be back to Jordan, idk when
> 
> and she's the one who kept asking me to go out sometime

Click to collapse



Go for it. Don't let the time factor hinder you. Maybe in the future... who knows?



m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I have a question. Why does a close friend of my crush, hates me (she probably does)?

Click to collapse



You can never tell with women. Don't try to guess, just avoid her and focus on your crush.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go for it. Don't let the time factor hinder you. Maybe in the future... who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> You can never tell with women. Don't try to guess, just avoid her and focus on your crush.

Click to collapse



yeah i know,
but the time factor was due to no money


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i know,
> but the time factor was due to no money

Click to collapse



Lolx. Hard to get *****es with no money. Ask your parents? I'm sure your dad will understand, or your mom will


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Hard to get *****es with no money. Ask your parents? I'm sure your dad will understand, or your mom will

Click to collapse



lol, she's not a *****, she's too cool to be one 
and my father is sending my monthly allowance maybe today or tomorrow


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, she's not a *****, she's too cool to be one
> and my father is sending my monthly allowance maybe today or tomorrow

Click to collapse



Lolx. Ask her out for coffee then. Talk. You never know


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Ask her out for coffee then. Talk. You never know

Click to collapse



indeed 

let's pray for the best


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> indeed
> 
> let's pray for the best

Click to collapse



I'm Om'ing for ya.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

Noone use eMusic -.- Their 'free trial' I just found out has took £60 from my bank.. *****es... And I didn't even use it.. and just canceled... *****es 

Hey btw


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noone use eMusic -.- Their 'free trial' I just found out has took £60 from my bank.. *****es... And I didn't even use it.. and just canceled... *****es
> 
> Hey btw

Click to collapse



Why would you give your card numbers to a trial service?  That sucks dude. Morning 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

boborone said:


> Why would you give your card numbers to a trial service?  That sucks dude. Morning
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it.

Click to collapse



I forgot why now.. but there was a reason.. but good point  my own fault I guess 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I forgot why now.. but there was a reason.. but good point  my own fault I guess
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just out of habit, I only give it to trials like Netflix and such. Reputable and things I'm likely to keep.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey max! Long time no see 
Sorry for that 60£

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

im back at home nao 

sry to hear that max, and stop failing goddammit


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im back at home nao

Click to collapse



What a coincidence... Me too 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What a coincidence... Me too
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



dude, we're like connected or something xD (no homo )

r u sure ur not my lost twin


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude, we're like connected or something xD (no homo )
> 
> r u sure ur not my lost twin

Click to collapse



You think? Date of birth? 

Lunch time.... C ya later 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You think? Date of birth?
> 
> Lunch time.... C ya later
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



let me check facebook first  

enjoy that


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

im gonna take me a nap, cya later anyone who can read this


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning anyone who's still here

ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mornin' watt
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im gonna take me a nap, cya later anyone who can read this

Click to collapse



+1


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



pffff, im back, no nappy for me 
i went out and got bbq'd by the sun


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ot y u so dead!

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey 


Since whens it been like this


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Since whens it been like this

Click to collapse



haha nice try 

@watt,  *foreveralone.jpg*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha nice try
> 
> @watt,  *foreveralone.jpg*

Click to collapse



haha Thanks  Should we complain in the request thread for no G+ button?


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 27, 2011)

I need a new phone damn it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I need a new phone damn it.

Click to collapse



yeah, sure YOU need a new phone.... -.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, sure YOU need a new phone.... -.-

Click to collapse



XD When I win the lotto, I'll get ya both a new phone... Yes when ..


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD When I win the lotto, I'll get ya both a new phone... Yes when ..

Click to collapse



I want one tooo 

XD just woke up....2,5 hours nap....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey everyone. I likey my new lock screen

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey everyone. I likey my new lock screen
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



 How & Where 



@Dex.. Morning then kinda


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey everyone. I likey my new lock screen
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Honeycomby?
@ max: thanks 
BTW.... Maax.us is a spam paradise... been there lately?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Honeycomby?
> @ max: thanks
> BTW.... Maax.us is a spam paradise... been there lately?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



is that site still up? xD

edit : @max, and the chance of that happening = 0/1000000000000000000000000000000000, remember the curse


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that site still up? xD

Click to collapse



Hehe, nice one Mr admin 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

No I haven't.. I forgot my password 

XD lololollolol I'll remove them


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

New completely useless and worthless thread just opened

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha nice try
> 
> @watt,  *foreveralone.jpg*

Click to collapse





adr6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> New completely useless and worthless thread just opened
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Remembered it, I'ma go on a banning spree and change new users permissions


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How & Where
> 
> 
> 
> @Dex.. Morning then kinda

Click to collapse



A app called ripple lock free so simple

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Remembered it, I'ma go on a banning spree and change new users permissions

Click to collapse



I wasn't refering to Maax.us but anyway.... 
I must have banned around a hundred spammers.... Ip ban, and then deleted
They just wont stop! 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> A app called ripple lock free so simple
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Awesome thanks 


Also @Dex&Hus.. Gotta love the way they posted in the correct section..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I wasn't refering to Maax.us but anyway....
> I must have banned around a hundred spammers.... Ip ban, and then deleted
> They just wont stop!
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



why do i have the feeling that our spammers are called M_T_M in xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why do i have the feeling that our spammers are called M_T_M in xda

Click to collapse



XD

Also.. Same guy? 
46.109.194.254
46.109.196.79
46.109.200.194


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Trololololol

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I wasn't refering to Maax.us but anyway....
> I must have banned around a hundred spammers.... Ip ban, and then deleted
> They just wont stop!
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



the site says i was IP banned, i cant login  





JK


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the site says i was IP banned, i cant login
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



hey, i did not challenge you 
i was stating something


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, i did not challenge you
> i was stating something

Click to collapse



XD I won't then


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I won't then

Click to collapse



because you're a chicken and you are afraid of my wrath bwahahahaha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you're a chicken and you are afraid of my wrath bwahahahaha

Click to collapse



XD Umm... Yeah something like tha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello,

Watt,Husam & Max..

So awesome that finally the epic community has an awesome tethering app that works on both 4g and 3g and its wireless and built in wired cause its the sprint one hacked! Its awesome!! 

CANT WAIT FOR VACATION!!!

I NEED IT


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

Psssst.....over here.....


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Psssst.....over here.....

Click to collapse



Hey Bd! What's up?
Was that rant on g+ for me ? 

@ Dave: you forgot me 


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Psssst.....over here.....

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Hey Bd! What's up?
> Was that rant on g+ for me ?
> 
> @ Dave: you forgot me
> ...

Click to collapse



U guys werent on when i posted that 


But hello Dexter & BD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Bd! What's up?
> Was that rant on g+ for me ?
> 
> @ Dave: you forgot me
> ...

Click to collapse



Which one????????/ I haz many rants....


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which one????????/ I haz many rants....

Click to collapse



LOL XD the one about piracy and blackmarkets.....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which one????????/ I haz many rants....

Click to collapse



i know u spam my wall with them


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Psssst.....over here.....

Click to collapse



hey bd and dave


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

hey hus hey dex hey dav hey dol


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey hus hey dex hey dav hey dol

Click to collapse



Hey looooooooooooool 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey looooooooooooool
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



XD At your sig.. Took me a while.. Whats wrong with him getting to 70... Oh  xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys and girl(s)!
> I was playing Angry Birds, new update released. Finished it, all 3 stars.
> trollface.jpg
> P.S. in emo mode right now.

Click to collapse



Congrats  Whats up?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys and girl(s)!
> I was playing Angry Birds, new update released. Finished it, all 3 stars.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You melted on top of the screen right? 
Everything ok?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nothing, just feeling emo.
> Where's banana? Haven't seen him today!

Click to collapse



Noo... Dont cut the nana


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD At your sig.. Took me a while.. Whats wrong with him getting to 70... Oh  xD

Click to collapse



lol, i just read it yah XD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> LOL XD the one about piracy and blackmarkets.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



No....it,was for a bunch of idiots complaining about a no root screenshot app that costs 5$. While 5$ may be excessive (okay it is....) There is still NO reason to brag that you spent 350$ on games and apps so it's OKAY this ONE time. No. It's never okay. Devs have the right to make a living too. If someone shares an app with a couple friends while wrong, isn't gonna bankrupt the dev. Sharing hacks, serials, cracks, and links to blackmarket sites en masse....will.
/end second rant
Sharing them on G+ that should say... 
Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i just read it yah XD

Click to collapse



I believe you were the one.. huh? 

@Bd: i see.... What can I say.... You're right 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i know u spam my wall with them

Click to collapse



Good. That was my plan from the beginning.... Mwahahaha! 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

Also hello.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Pretty much yeah. I have OCD about the thing that all levels must be 3 stared, and not just angry birds, cut the rope as well, and I've been successful so far.
> And I always keep to backups of my games, on in TB and one in Mybackup root.

Click to collapse



Hi milad 


Guys what should i know about updating my bios on my laptop?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I believe you were the one.. huh?
> 
> @Bd: i see.... What can I say.... You're right
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



no on the contrary 
i was the one to tell you that you have 69 thanks in the first place 

however, I still want to kill max for giving me my 70th thank


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi milad
> 
> 
> Guys what should i know about updating my bios on my laptop?

Click to collapse



Backup the original to a USB if posssible.. Saves a brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi milad
> 
> 
> Guys what should i know about updating my bios on my laptop?

Click to collapse



Umm... Never do it

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi milad
> 
> 
> Guys what should i know about updating my bios on my laptop?

Click to collapse



That your computer will explode?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Backup the original to a USB if posssible.. Saves a brick

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Umm... Never do it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> That your computer will explode?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



hmm,

SCARY 

Maybe i wont.. i mean what does updating the bios benefit me?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no on the contrary
> i was the one to tell you that you have 69 thanks in the first place
> 
> however, I still want to kill max for giving me my 70th thank

Click to collapse










*hides*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm,
> 
> SCARY
> 
> Maybe i wont.. i mean what does updating the bios benefit me?

Click to collapse



Nothing.. Just changes a number  Bragging rights.. Jk.. Probably not much noticable


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *hides*

Click to collapse



*cereal guy.jpg* you will never know how to use the mouse


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *cereal guy.jpg* you will never know how to use the mouse

Click to collapse



Mouse? Where? 
Don't mind me....I haz been given moar painkillers

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mouse? Where?
> Don't mind me....I haz been given moar painkillers
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



i want some, I want some


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How do you even update the bios?

Click to collapse



Installing iTunes and pressing update?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i want some, I want some

Click to collapse



Okay....here.....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How do you even update the bios?

Click to collapse



idk lol, thats why i asked u guys 

Oh well i probaly wont do it then, im just trying to figure out why my Hp Wireless tv connect worked on an awesome resolution on my computer and now it wont  it for the first time actually worked on a good resolution 

ill keep trying **** til i figure out how i got it like that


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

afternoon peeps


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Have you seen this pic? It's EPIC!

Click to collapse



That's........  uncanny

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What? What the hell iTunes have to with that?

Click to collapse



I have no clue. However, I also have no clue on how to update the BIOS....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> idk lol, thats why i asked u guys
> 
> Oh well i probaly wont do it then, im just trying to figure out why my Hp Wireless tv connect worked on an awesome resolution on my computer and now it wont  it for the first time actually worked on a good resolution
> 
> ill keep trying **** til i figure out how i got it like that

Click to collapse



you download a setup file from intel.com, .exe usually and run it. bam you have an updated bios, ive done it before


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> afternoon peeps

Click to collapse



SUP RINZO


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What? What the hell iTunes have to with that?

Click to collapse



And it was a joke..  something I imagine one of those fruit owners might say...  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> SUP RINZO

Click to collapse



oooo guns blazin


how come when upload a screenshot I really like it seems no one else does? haha


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> SUP RINZO

Click to collapse



that's an emo mafia, milad or twitch?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

Sup....RinZo.
Sorry my post isn't as snazzy as some....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup....RinZo.
> Sorry my post isn't as snazzy as some....

Click to collapse



not acceptable.... 


jk how you doing today?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> not acceptable....
> 
> 
> jk how you doing today?

Click to collapse



shes high and keeping drugs for herself


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> shes high and keeping drugs for herself

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> not acceptable....
> 
> 
> jk how you doing today?

Click to collapse



1) Husam, I gave you some....look on your desk...
2) I still haz big bruise from IV...
I'm REALLLLLLYY loopy....
How are you...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 1) Husam, I gave you some....look on your desk...
> 2) I still haz big bruise from IV...
> I'm REALLLLLLYY loopy....
> How are you...

Click to collapse



I wish I was loopy.  instead I'm falling asleep on the couch. booooohissssss


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 1) Husam, I gave you some....look on your desk...
> 2) I still haz big bruise from IV...
> I'm REALLLLLLYY loopy....
> How are you...

Click to collapse



yeah, i found them now, thx


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I wish I was loopy.  instead I'm falling asleep on the couch. booooohissssss

Click to collapse



Sometimes...loopy is fun.
Sometimes....it's just...        
Kinda like now...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sometimes...loopy is fun.
> Sometimes....it's just...
> Kinda like now...

Click to collapse



XD Painkillers?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Painkillers?

Click to collapse



Yup.... The strong stuff....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup.... The strong stuff....

Click to collapse



xD Awesome  prescription stuffs ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Awesome  prescription stuffs ?

Click to collapse



Yes.  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

Now I'm hungry....  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



They're the best

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

What do you guys think of this whole PayPal thing?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What do you guys think of this whole PayPal thing?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Of what?

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Of what?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Think AntiSec/LulzSec/Anonymous will be successful.....? I am wondering if I should really close my PayPal account...

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about....
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/anony...-the-crosshairs/53288?tag=mantle_skin;content


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

I just got my Paypal Verified... ffs -.-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

With that 500$ T-Mobile (now 459.70$) bill hanging over my head I was toying with the idea of selling my N1.... To offset the cost. I'm gonna have to pay it and then deal with getting a refund or bill credit....However, I don't want to take a payment then have my account drained.... I'd still be stuck shipping the phone....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> With that 500$ T-Mobile (now 459.70$) bill hanging over my head I was toying with the idea of selling my N1.... To offset the cost. I'm gonna have to pay it and then deal with getting a refund or bill credit....However, I don't want to take a payment then have my account drained.... I'd still be stuck shipping the phone....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



How much?!  How? Why?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> This is what I'm talking about....
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/anony...-the-crosshairs/53288?tag=mantle_skin;content

Click to collapse



F&$# anonymous. Their fvcking a$$ holes and just want an excuse

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

Pretty sure they'll fail


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> With that 500$ T-Mobile (now 459.70$) bill hanging over my head I was toying with the idea of selling my N1.... To offset the cost. I'm gonna have to pay it and then deal with getting a refund or bill credit....However, I don't want to take a payment then have my account drained.... I'd still be stuck shipping the phone....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Split it with sparky? He has to have some money? No?

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

Heey! Guess what I just realised tommorow is?! 



The day my infraction expires


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey! Guess what I just realised tommorow is?!
> 
> 
> 
> The day my infraction expires

Click to collapse



Infraction??

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Infraction??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I got one for swearing some month ago


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Split it with sparky? He has to have some money? No?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



It's NOT his responsibility. He pays the rent. The whole rent. I won't ask him....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey! Guess what I just realised tommorow is?!
> 
> 
> 
> The day my infraction expires

Click to collapse



You so bad....  jk 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

But why $500 D:


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's NOT his responsibility. He pays the rent. The whole rent. I won't ask him....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



If I had 200, id take the n1. But I don't have that free for a phone....

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> If I had 200, id take the n1. But I don't have that free for a phone....
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



150? plus shipping...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But why $500 D:

Click to collapse



They double billed me.. And not by just billing me twice but double billing me for each thing... So 2x 60$ (min)+2x20$(msg)+2x data+2x insurance+this, that and the other thing... original bill was $507


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 150? plus shipping...

Click to collapse



For everything?

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> For everything?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ummmm. no. Just for some candy wrappers I had laying around...
Of course EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They double billed me.. And not by just billing me twice but double billing me for each thing... So 2x 60$ (min)+2x20$(msg)+2x data+2x insurance+this, that and the other thing... original bill was $507

Click to collapse



But why? Maybe you dual boot on your n1 and they count each for every ROM? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm. no. Just some candy wrappers I had laying around...
> Of course EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



My friend wants it. 

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My friend wants it.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Who's yo friend?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> But why? Maybe you dual boot on your n1 and they count each for every ROM?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



That's what MUST have happened! 
I don't know why. If I knew why...i wouldn't have let it happen...  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who's yo friend?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Joe. His aria just broke on him, needs something. Then I told him about the n1, and how I couldn't get it. But he needs it, would/could you do 150 shipped is his question?

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Joe. His aria just broke on him, needs something. Then I told him about the n1, and how I couldn't get it. But he needs it, would/could you do 150 shipped is his question?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Here's the thing. PayPal takes fees. I was trying to get at least 115 after fees. Yeah, I guess I could. The ONLY thing I'm worried about now is this AntiSec thing. I wouldn't want my account to be drained...Especially since I'd ship pretty much right away (no later than say 16-24 hours after I got payment..). It would REALLY suck if I shipped it and they drained my account (along with everybody else's)


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here's the thing. PayPal takes fees. I was trying to get at least 115 after fees. Yeah, I guess I could. The ONLY thing I'm worried about now is this AntiSec thing. I wouldn't want my account to be drained...Especially since I'd ship pretty much right away (no later than say 16-24 hours after I got payment..). It would REALLY suck if I shipped it and they drained my account (along with everybody else's)

Click to collapse



Well were not truly that far from you. Google croydon pa 19021. Would 140 cash do it? I don't feel like dealing with pay pal either

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

Can he get/does he have a micro USB charger.... I've been using my N1 charger fer my Sensation...the charger that comes with the Sensation.. has grounding issues....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can he get/does he have a micro USB charger.... I've been using my N1 charger fer my Sensation...the charger that comes with the Sensation.. has grounding issues....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Yeah. He actually is using my dincs charger. His dog ate his

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well were not truly that far from you. Google croydon pa 19021. Would 140 cash do it? I don't feel like dealing with pay pal either
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I have NO way of getting there UNLESS Sparky wants to take me (which He won't)....You drive?

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. He actually is using my dincs charger. His dog ate his
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Google 07307 that's my zip

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have NO way of getting there UNLESS Sparky wants to take me (which He won't)....You drive?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



He does. what was the mileage. Pm me your zip code/address

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

Watt
Dude! WTF! you're like right over the freaking state line 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. He actually is using my dincs charger. His dog ate his
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



XD Hahah.. How


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watt
> Dude! WTF! you're like right over the freaking state line
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Yeah. I told you I wasn't far. 

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hahah.. How

Click to collapse



He's a dalmation lab mix puppy

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He's a dalmation lab mix puppy
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



U haz puppy?   

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He's a dalmation lab mix puppy
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Also PM awaits

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

Watt it's over the state line then a straight (and I mean straight) shot north.   

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watt it's over the state line then a straight (and I mean straight) shot north.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Just did it on navigation. 1hr 40 minutes. Now to convince joe to put down FIFA and drive for a new phone 
ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just did it on navigation. 1hr 40 minutes. Now to convince joe to put down FIFA and drive for a new phone
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ha. When you coming? 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just did it on navigation. 1hr 40 minutes. Now to convince joe to put down FIFA and drive for a new phone
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Also I think I haz extra battery....maybe.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ha. When you coming?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Ill see when. Not sure if today our some time this week. Think he needs to get paid first

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill see when. Not sure if today our some time this week. Think he needs to get paid first
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Well...let me know. Prolly not today... It's 4:35pm already.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well...let me know. Prolly not today... It's 4:35pm already....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Will do.

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

My se t290a  

ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 668231
> My se t290a
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



You still use that? What's the Rom ur running? 

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You still use that? What's the Rom ur running?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



Idk when the last time i touched it was, but it still has 75% battery 

ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Idk when the last time i touched it was, but it still has 75% battery
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Wow! Keeping it 4 backup?

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow! Keeping it 4 backup?
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



No. My friend needs it cause his aria just broke (water in a crack on the screen)  and has no insurance 

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

'night guys 

remember 
http://www.4shared.com/file/dTh2DO08/reverse_text.html


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Night husam! Im goin too... Feeling way too sleepy.....

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Night guys

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night guys
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Morning! And good night to all you losers who need sleep! 

Just kidding


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning! And good night to all you losers who need sleep!
> 
> Just kidding

Click to collapse



I was saying night to teh pplz that slepz. Its 915 here

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I was saying night to teh pplz that slepz. Its 915 here
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



same here.  except I'm ready for bed haha I've been up since 4am


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> same here.  except I'm ready for bed haha I've been up since 4am

Click to collapse



Well youre nust a state over

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohio... the land of I Am No. 4 and Glee! Coincidentally, the same chick appeared in both shows. She does look cuter in the movie (I Am No. 4). Maybe I don't have the hots for cheerleaders? I mean, if I wanna watch a bunch of girls bounce around I'd go to a strip club, amirite?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ohio... the land of I Am No. 4 and Glee! Coincidentally, the same chick appeared in both shows. She does look cuter in the movie (I Am No. 4). Maybe I don't have the hots for cheerleaders? I mean, if I wanna watch a bunch of girls bounce around I'd go to a strip club, amirite?

Click to collapse



Haha not around here...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha not around here...

Click to collapse



No strip clubs?! The travesty!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No strip clubs?! The travesty!

Click to collapse



Plenty my way

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No strip clubs?! The travesty!

Click to collapse



oh there's plenty.  Just none that you would want to go to.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Ew...

Let's not go there...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ew...
> 
> Let's not go there...

Click to collapse



we have nice ones here


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> we have nice ones here

Click to collapse



I usually get private dance from... friends.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I usually get private dance from... friends.

Click to collapse



thats why i have girlfriend. no money needed and if things go farther, they can and i feel no regret


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> thats why i have girlfriend. no money needed and if things go farther, they can and i feel no regret

Click to collapse



Oh, they can go further with as little regret as "Why didn't we think of this earlier?"

Boundaries, friend. Boundaries.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

'morning guys

gosh, i can barely keep my eyes open 
off to school


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'morning guys
> 
> gosh, i can barely keep my eyes open
> off to school

Click to collapse



enjoy that my friend


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Your emoticon doesn't seem to have that problem...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Your emoticon doesn't seem to have that problem...

Click to collapse



lol, what about this one? 

@watt,  I don't think I can


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

You look too happy to be in school. You high on something or looking forward to *****?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You look too happy to be in school. You high on something or looking forward to *****?

Click to collapse



yes, i get high when i dont get enough sleep, and yes, tomorrow


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol at the *****. It's a cat?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol at the *****. It's a cat?

Click to collapse



llol, i totally misread what you posted, see what happens 

no

im off now cya later


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Mehbe I should screencap this... Lolx.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 28, 2011)

Good morning people! I woke up today at 6am and killed a roll of film with my NIKON f65 at the beach!  

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Hipster. Still using film.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 28, 2011)

'Morning 

http://android.modaco.com/topic/343154-win-a-lg-optimus-2x-with-modaco-and-superetrader/

^  ^ Free phone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice.

I'm gonna try at home tonight 

Is it open to international?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep, World wide  It's worth a shot 

However, It's a UK Sim free phone, meaning if your country uses different bands it's pretty useless as a phone


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep, World wide  It's worth a shot
> 
> However, It's a UK Sim free phone, meaning if your country uses different bands it's pretty useless as a phone

Click to collapse



pffff, just because i dont use twitter 


hi again


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi hus, and maybe others.
> Feeling super-emo right now. T_T.

Click to collapse



dont kill yourself 

stop being emo and be a freaking man!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning
> 
> http://android.modaco.com/topic/343154-win-a-lg-optimus-2x-with-modaco-and-superetrader/
> 
> ^  ^ Free phone

Click to collapse



I want that

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I want that
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Tough..its mine 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't feel like killing myself, just feel sad. T_T

Click to collapse



so why is that?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

So my girlfriends dad offered her 200$ to leave me last night while I was on the phone with her. She refused. 

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So my girlfriends dad offered her 200$ to leave me last night while I was on the phone with her. She refused.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



HAHA what a character that guy is.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> HAHA what a character that guy is.

Click to collapse



I can tell I'm going to have words with him when I get down there. He's 6'3 220 I'm 5'7 120lb. Shouldn't he care more about his daughter being happy then him?

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I can tell I'm going to have words with him when I get down there. He's 6'3 220 I'm 5'7 120lb. Shouldn't he care more about his daughter being happy then him?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I agree he should be worried about his daughter.  But from the sounds of it he could whoop your ass.  be careful haha.  Are you 18 yet?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I agree he should be worried about his daughter.  But from the sounds of it he could whoop your ass.  be careful haha.  Are you 18 yet?

Click to collapse



November I am. 

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So my girlfriends dad offered her 200$ to leave me last night while I was on the phone with her. She refused.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I wonder if the same will happen if you were offered $50


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I wonder if the same will happen if you were offered $50

Click to collapse



I have that in my back pocket. Come on.  I love her hus

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have that in my back pocket. Come on.  I love her hus
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



i know, but you are a guy


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know, but you are a guy

Click to collapse



I'm not like most. I'm committed to her.  be jelly

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm not like most. I'm committed to her.  be jelly
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



that's what SHE said 

ok ok end of discussion


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi watt and rinzo.
> @watt. what a jackass her dad is. y he does this?
> @hus. u know!

Click to collapse



Cause he doesn't like me? Idk. Idc, she picked me

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi watt and rinzo.
> @watt. what a jackass her dad is. y he does this?
> @hus. u know!

Click to collapse



word.  how goes it?  feeling better?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No.
> Trying to get my mind off it by watching 24.

Click to collapse



Come on man. Go enjoy your self! Youre depressing me

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Come on man. Go enjoy your self! Youre depressing me
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



agreed ..cheeer up smile or dance or something


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No.
> Trying to get my mind off it by watching 24.

Click to collapse



Special nighttime message from me:







watch the right shows kiddo.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Special nighttime message from me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

Watch the skittle commercial in the youtube thread.  That will def. make you laugh


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Watch the skittle commercial in the youtube thread.  That will def. make you laugh

Click to collapse



Yes

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean the one with the guys *beep* his wife, then *beep* skittle all over her?
> I watched it now and I was like WTF!

Click to collapse



Fvck yeah.

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I want that
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I entered that a week ago.... Hi and bye

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

suuuuuup BD how arte you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey watt 

Just u and me on right now 

Im still swapping images for a complete compilation of all my favorite themes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 28, 2011)

And me T_T


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> suuuuuup BD how arte you?

Click to collapse



Hey Rinzo 


m1l4droid said:


> No dave, I'm here too.
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Hey Milad  

I didnt see you post the last three pages so i assume your not online 


EDIT: HI MAX


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

me back i think


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me back i think

Click to collapse



Hello Husam


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Husam

Click to collapse



hi dave, hows it going?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

what's up Davey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi  Back again.. Went for food


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi  Back again.. Went for food

Click to collapse



its always ok, except when you go for a fag


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm back.. .temporarily.....hi all

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back.. .temporarily.....hi all
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Hello BD 


Tonight or Tomorrow,

Im going to buy Incubus Pit Tickets!!!   

Its expensive $99  a piece  but i have to see them at least once


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD
> 
> 
> Tonight or Tomorrow,
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, couldn't win them? 

hi bd


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

UGH  the gf's phone is stuck in a bootloop.  completely stock aria. anyone have an suggestions?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Soo my girlfriend isnt getting my texts now...... T. T

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow, couldn't win them?
> 
> hi bd

Click to collapse



no those are different tickets, that im still trying to win


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no those are different tickets, that im still trying to win

Click to collapse



You have sprint right?

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You have sprint right?
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



ya


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya

Click to collapse



Check yo pm's

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Check yo pm's
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Check ur pms


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Check ur pms

Click to collapse



CHeck my pms


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Check ur pms

Click to collapse



Get anything?

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get anything?
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



ya i did and i sent I one back


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get anything?
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



his man period?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> his man period?

Click to collapse



no his text msg


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

David, can you restrict numbers that can be sent and received to on sprint

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

Ignore this

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess I killed it...... @[email protected]

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guess I killed it...... @[email protected]
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



i just didnt know how to respond..


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ow. Back spasm

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ow. Back spasm
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



u just have all sort of issues today


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u just have all sort of issues today

Click to collapse



Fvckin right man. -.-

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i just didnt know how to respond..

Click to collapse



You didn't need to respond..   you could've ignored it and posted something that had nothing to do with it... It was just my rant...FYI u no need respond...ignore and move on....

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

im about to hulk smash some sh!t


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fvckin right man. -.-
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Take a towel. Soak in HOT water. Wring out and apply to affected area.... Then take a Doan's pill..  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Take a towel. Soak in HOT water. Wring out and apply to affected area.... Then take a Doan's pill..
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



i have none of that. im leaving my house to hulk smash things.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i have none of that. im leaving my house to hulk smash things.

Click to collapse



you really need to relax, just relaaax


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you really need to relax, just relaaax

Click to collapse



Dude. Im thinking they blocked my number. I cant relax

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dude. Im thinking they blocked my number. I cant relax
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Why, who, how?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why, who, how?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



his girlfriend family, by contacting sprint or something like that


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why, who, how?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



My girlfriends step mom or dad

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriends step mom or dad
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



That sucks. I'm sorry. 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

> > My girlfriends step mom or dad
> >
> > ADR6300
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Read my post a couple pages back where her dad tried to give her 200 to leave me? Thats why i think this is going on

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Read my post a couple pages back where her dad tried to give her 200 to leave me? Thats why i think this is going on
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Somehow, I missed that... That really sucks. However, my Dad did the same thing when I was 16. He is not thinking about her happiness. He is thinking about something else....what I can't say. Though in my opinion it's unfair. He should be able to sit down with you man to man and give you a chance to show him that you love his daughter and have her best interests at heart..... Again, I'm sorry Watt. I'm here if you need to talk.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Im getting really pissed off at trying to win these tickets!!

I timed the call perfectly and it rang right away and was waiting and after 5 rings, it disconnects  this happened to me last night too after about 3 busy tones it rang and rang then disconnected me really early!!! Last night was fine.

But really when im the first one to connect and get the phone ringing why the hell did u disconnect me !!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im getting really pissed off at trying to win these tickets!!
> 
> I timed the call perfectly and it rang right away and was waiting and after 5 rings, it disconnects  this happened to me last night too after about 3 busy tones it rang and rang then disconnected me really early!!! Last night was fine.
> 
> But really when im the first one to connect and get the phone ringing why the hell did u disconnect me !!!!

Click to collapse



Boooo! Bad phone! Why u no connect...Bad contest why u no let David win?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Somehow, I missed that... That really sucks. However, my Dad did the same thing when I was 16. He is not thinking about her happiness. He is thinking about something else....what I can't say. Though in my opinion it's unfair. He should be able to sit down with you man to man and give you a chance to show him that you love his daughter and have her best interests at heart..... Again, I'm sorry Watt. I'm here if you need to talk.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Check your gmail. 

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi again guys.
> This happened to me a while back, made it in Photoshop just now.

Click to collapse



Sorry milad

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi again guys.
> This happened to me a while back, made it in Photoshop just now.

Click to collapse



lol, that sucks


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Check your gmail.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Done....replied. 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## savyor21 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey mytouch 4g users. You dnt need to root or anything to watch netfilx just download this 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1076150



Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Done....replied.
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Thanks

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Boooo! Bad phone! Why u no connect...Bad contest why u no let David win?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



LOL, i still have 2 more chances today and 3 tommorrow, i hope the answer and maybe i can sweet talk them to let me be the winner like say i love the radio station and be quick on it?

Any suggestions if they do answer my call and im not caller number 9 on what to say to convince them me to win?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

savyor21 said:


> Hey mytouch 4g users. You dnt need to root or anything to watch netfilx just download this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1076150
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where the heck did you come from??  

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where the heck did you come from??
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



LMAO 


SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi again guys.
> This happened to me a while back, made it in Photoshop just now.

Click to collapse



when she says she leaves u leave and ditch with her


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL, i still have 2 more chances today and 3 tommorrow, i hope the answer and maybe i can sweet talk them to let me be the winner like say i love the radio station and be quick on it?
> 
> Any suggestions if they do answer my call and im not caller number 9 on what to say to convince them me to win?

Click to collapse



That you are f-ing awesome and a member of the Mafia...also Pipsqueak says you should win... That'll convince 'em....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That you are f-ing awesome and a member of the Mafia...also Pipsqueak says you should win... That'll convince 'em....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



ya i think that will get the hang up 

even tho that would be sweet if that worked


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i think that will get the hang up
> 
> even tho that would be sweet if that worked

Click to collapse



Then go with I LOVE STATION (insert station name here) THEY PLAY ALL THE BEST (insert genre here)..... Booooooring, but it'll have the desired effect....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then go with I LOVE STATION (insert station name here) THEY PLAY ALL THE BEST (insert genre here)..... Booooooring, but it'll have the desired effect....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



well ill try, so if they answer and say im caller number 1 or whatever, just say i love the station listen to it daily and and u play awesome new rock!! 


Sound good enough?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got a call from my girlfriend. everythings better now and she forgave me for having a freak out. 

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just got a call from my girlfriend. everythings better now and she forgave me for having a freak out.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Well thats good, i officially locked in and paying for tommorrow Incubus Pit Tickets!!!! Cant Wait For October 5th!!!

Im still waiting and ready to call to try to win Blink 182,Matt & Kim and jimmy eat world concert tickets 

Cant wait for september 30!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi guys.. just came back home from a beach meeting(I call it that way since i can't call it a party) XD after a couple of beers everything seems dizzy.....   

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well thats good, i officially locked in and paying for tommorrow Incubus Pit Tickets!!!! Cant Wait For October 5th!!!
> 
> Im still waiting and ready to call to try to win Blink 182,Matt & Kim and jimmy eat world concert tickets
> 
> Cant wait for september 30!!!

Click to collapse



If you get 2, I'm coming. Blink is my favorite band!

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> If you get 2, I'm coming. Blink is my favorite band!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



if i get 4 u can come, if i get 2 its going to my gf


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> if i get 4 u can come, if i get 2 its going to my gf

Click to collapse



Alright. 

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



plus its all the way in phoenix az and u live in PA

that will take a lot to get here


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> plus its all the way in phoenix az and u live in PA
> 
> that will take a lot to get here

Click to collapse



I have 3 vehicles at my disposal. All my truck needs is a heater hose and I'm ready

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have 3 vehicles at my disposal. All my truck needs is a heater hose and I'm ready
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



nice!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi again.
> I'm not sure what you mean?
> T_T

Click to collapse



Stop being depressed

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> nice!

Click to collapse



 

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't T_T.

Click to collapse



Throw a party, go kill your prime minister, SOMETHING milad! 

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 1. If I throw a party, I'll be like *foreveralone* in it, no one will show up.
> 2. Iran doesn't have a prime minister, since 1989.
> 3. Nothing else I can think of.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Shows how much ik about the world. Idk, go for a drive

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

Well i got to talk to someone but was caller one and didnt even get to say anything nice about them, i dont know what to do any more 

im still unsure if when the say call back if the actually hang up my line or just switch?

so if i just stayed on the phone and see if he will come back to my line saying im caller 9 

I dont know what to do


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just got a call from my girlfriend. everythings better now and she forgave me for having a freak out.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

babydoll25 said:


> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :d
> 
> sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



:d

adr6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

Heeyy Mafia how's it going? Steak again tonight hahaha, I like being a farmer sometimes 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy Mafia how's it going? Steak again tonight hahaha, I like being a farmer sometimes
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I had baked spaghetti. Delicious

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I had baked spaghetti. Delicious
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



My belly growled like a motherf#cker when I read that. I need fooood

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> My belly growled like a motherf#cker when I read that. I need fooood
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Today was the best day for food. Bob evans sunshine skillet and the spaghetti

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

I need food..... I haz to go shopping...and I haz to wait fer Sparky since I cant go out.....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 29, 2011)

How do you dump a girl you don't want to hurt but no longer have feelings for?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> How do you dump a girl you don't want to hurt but no longer have feelings for?

Click to collapse



The truth is always the best way. Be honest. Don't lie, that's worse

ADR6300


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 29, 2011)

... ****. I'm screwed.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... ****. I'm screwed.

Click to collapse



Be a man

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> How do you dump a girl you don't want to hurt but no longer have feelings for?

Click to collapse



Your just gunna have to tell her about you and twitch

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your just gunna have to tell her about you and twitch
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Consensual anal? 

ADR6300


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Consensual anal?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Whoa! I hope I just walked into a conversation and got to hear the weird sentence and there's a background to it that I missed and it would all make sense if I would've been there kinda thing. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

boborone said:


> Whoa! I hope I just walked into a conversation and got to hear the weird sentence and there's a background to it that I missed and it would all make sense if I would've been there kinda thing.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Obs is a creep with twitch. Its like 40-60 pages back now. It was funny

ADR6300


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Obs is a creep with twitch. Its like 40-60 pages back now. It was funny
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Oh. So it's not weird and they're gay. That makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

boborone said:


> Oh. So it's not weird and they're gay. That makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Correct. They live like a couple blocks apart in buffalo. 

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

check out my new sig guys


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> check out my new sig guys

Click to collapse



On mobile. What is it?

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> On mobile. What is it?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



awesome...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

A GIF of a male peach faced lovebird, happily sneaking down some girl's blouse.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A GIF of a male peach faced lovebird, happily sneaking down some girl's blouse.

Click to collapse



Boss a$$ bird

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

How do I generate 8.16 mb of cache in 2 hours?!?

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

pr0n?

Jiz saying'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> pr0n?
> 
> Jiz saying'

Click to collapse



No. xda, fb, gmail, interwebz , rage comic app

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. xda, fb, gmail, interwebz , rage comic app
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



hmm...

XDA does use a lot of space...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Google talk is free to use right?

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Google talk is free to use right?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Yes. It is freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes. It is freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Click to collapse



'Morning

wtf, is that sig?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

A pic of some bird running down between a girl's... mammaries.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A pic of some bird running down between a girl's... mammaries.

Click to collapse



no sh!+


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

Yupz. Here's hoping that I won't be PM'ed by mods over the weekend for inappropriate content.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yupz. Here's hoping that I won't be PM'ed by mods over the weekend for inappropriate content.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna report that for you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

Ffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Click to collapse



do you think xda should add a troll face emoticon?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you think xda should add a troll face emoticon?

Click to collapse



Yes. Please. We NEED that!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

[XD That'd be awesome


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

Who's gonna PM svetius? About the trollicon?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Who's gonna PM svetius? About the trollicon?

Click to collapse



hi max 

you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope. I'm supposed to maintain a clean-cut image. 

Max?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys... Lol at the trollface idea... It should be like :troll:

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

hehehe, then it'll be easier for us


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys... Lol at the trollface idea... It should be like :troll:
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



hey dex

you know that haters (admins) gonna hate


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah... But since this a popular feeling y not? I mean the community wants it, y no give it ? XD
+ its easy to add emoticons
Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... But since this a popular feeling y not? I mean the community wants it, y no give it ? XD
> + its easy to add emoticons
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



xda, Y U NO Give us emoiticons?? 

*YUNO.jpg*


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

So husam its up to you.... Pm

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So husam its up to you.... Pm
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



nah, i already have enough spam


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Got to go... Swimming! Later guys 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Got to go... Swimming! Later guys
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



later, lucky bastard


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning everybody

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning everybody
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



hey watt, how are you today?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey watt, how are you today?

Click to collapse



Still a little sleepy, but its alright. You?

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Still a little sleepy, but its alright. You?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



bored and melting

and now that my plans for today got cancelled, maybe forever alone


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bored and melting
> 
> and now that my plans for today got cancelled, maybe forever alone

Click to collapse






adr6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 670172
> 
> adr6300

Click to collapse



exactly 


lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



Sucks for you.  I only have another couple days of forever alone

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sucks for you.  I only have another couple days of forever alone
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



lol, congrats


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 29, 2011)

Omg i got a ticket for the Olympics athletics final 

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Omg i got a ticket for the Olympics athletics final
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Aren't these next year?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Y u guys fall off first page on app!

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u guys fall off first page on app!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



we what?

10!s


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

He means the Mafia thread ended up on the second page cuz nobody posted. Oh, and hey hus, Watt, dex. I just had some Bacon and eggs covered in maple syrup. Sooooo good

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He means the Mafia thread ended up on the second page cuz nobody posted. Oh, and hey hus, Watt, dex. I just had some Bacon and eggs covered in maple syrup. Sooooo good
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You mother effer. I want your foooooooood!

ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You mother effer. I want your foooooooood!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



And the toast was fried in the Bacon grease to. Mmmmmm

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi guys. What's the news?
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



just got troll'd hard


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just got troll'd hard

Click to collapse






adr6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 670356
> 
> adr6300

Click to collapse



well i was winning until the fag stole some of my photos, which were public and posted one. i had to get out


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hus, nice trollface avatar!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



the best part, that's me xD


why the crying?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great. My front yard is infested with cicada killers. -.-

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Great. My front yard is infested with cicada killers. -.-
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



you remind me of pink floyd's the wall


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you remind me of pink floyd's the wall

Click to collapse



How?

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How?
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



idk, never mind


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey all... Nice pic dash

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey all... Nice pic dash
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



thx lol 

how was ur swim?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A GIF of a male peach faced lovebird, happily sneaking down some girl's blouse.

Click to collapse



Ha......

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Google talk ftw!

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy F***! Facebook is giving away free phones! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/See-More/170357476364022


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Holy F***! Facebook is giving away free phones!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/See-More/170357476364022

Click to collapse



fail troll is fail


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Holy F***! Facebook is giving away free phones!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/See-More/170357476364022

Click to collapse



Son of a *****!

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Son of a *****!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



XD Hehehe 


And husam// You keep thiknking that


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

Pssst ....hi.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pssst ....hi.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



pssst.... WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPP?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey BD 

Look free phones! Facebook!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pssst ....hi.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



hai

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey all... Nice pic dash
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hello Dexter!  Hello Dexter!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







m1l4droid said:


> Hi dex. How was the beach?
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Hello Milad!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







watt9493 said:


> Son of a *****!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Hey Watt!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hehehe
> 
> 
> And husam// You keep thiknking that

Click to collapse



Hey Max!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Babydoll25 said:


> Pssst ....hi.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Hello BD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






husam666 said:


> pssst.... WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPP?

Click to collapse



Hey Husam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL!!!!

ENJOY THE SMILIES!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

hui davey jones


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

XD SMIIILEYS... hey..

Making me a new avatar


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

I do enjoy this friday. Google talk kinda saved my relationship

ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD SMIIILEYS... hey..
> 
> Making me a new avatar

Click to collapse



You should make me a sig box

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You should make me a sig box
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Should I? xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I do enjoy this friday. Google talk kinda saved my relationship
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Gtalk does rock....especially if you haz unlimited messages..... 
#amirite
Also........
Hi 
Husam
Milad
David
Watt
Dexter
Max
In no particular order....  
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gtalk does rock....especially if you haz unlimited messages.....
> #amirite
> Also........
> Hi
> ...

Click to collapse



That was in an order Bd, dont lie.. Best 'till last


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

New Avi xD Not beautiful PS work but eh


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gtalk does rock....especially if you haz unlimited messages.....
> #amirite
> Also........
> Hi
> ...

Click to collapse



if FIRST!!1!111!!!!!  

ujelly mafia fags? xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if FIRST!!1!111!!!!!
> 
> ujelly mafia fags? xD

Click to collapse



Best 'till last... ***** xD  brb


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if FIRST!!1!111!!!!!
> 
> ujelly mafia fags? xD

Click to collapse



3rd is a charm 

1st is the worst


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 3rd is a charm
> 
> 1st is the worst

Click to collapse



3rd is nerd


----------



## RinZo (Jul 29, 2011)

The birds the word


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 3rd is nerd

Click to collapse



Its xda... All = Nerd


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gtalk does rock....especially if you haz unlimited messages.....
> #amirite
> Also........
> Hi
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlimited carrier messages correct?

ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

New new avi


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its xda... All = Nerd

Click to collapse



So this is how it goes

Husam= 1st the worst
Milad= 2nd the best
Me= 3rd the nerd but since this is xda, it makes me equal  to everyone else


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> The birds the word

Click to collapse



Hey rinzo!!!


HOOKAH SMILIES!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> So this is how it goes
> 
> Husam= 1st the worst
> Max= 2nd the best
> Me= 3rd the nerd but since this is xda, it makes me equal  to everyone else

Click to collapse



I was last


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey rinzo!!!
> 
> 
> HOOKAH SMILIES!!!!!

Click to collapse



XD Smiley fight?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was last

Click to collapse



oh then best for last along the side of second is also best, battle milad for it


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> So this is how it goes
> 
> Husam= 1st the worst
> Max= 2nd the best
> Me= 3rd the nerd but since this is xda, it makes me equal  to everyone else

Click to collapse



you really are jelly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh then best for last along the side of second is also best, battle milad for it

Click to collapse



XD Will do..

Also.. Collectors gun? That doesn't fire? Bannana? Wtf? 

http://www.wolfarmouries.co.uk/airsoft/bb/product.asp?page=product&id=29PTLMZNDERB lol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Will do..
> 
> Also.. Collectors gun? That doesn't fire? Bannana? Wtf?
> 
> http://www.wolfarmouries.co.uk/airsoft/bb/product.asp?page=product&id=29PTLMZNDERB lol

Click to collapse



wtf is that xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



I will Win!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you really are jelly

Click to collapse



no im not, idont care im just speaking the truth of number ranks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf is that xD

Click to collapse



A collectors.. 'gun' XD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no im not, idont care im just speaking the truth of number ranks

Click to collapse



^he is


1-char


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will Win!!!

Click to collapse



dont even go there


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A collectors.. 'gun' XD

Click to collapse



u should buy it for twitch


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u should buy it for twitch

Click to collapse



XD I would think about it... If it wasn't £80


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I would think about it... If it wasn't £80

Click to collapse



thats over 9.000


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah probably. I'm too depressed to fight.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Whats up?  Fights off


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thats over 9.000

Click to collapse



9.000 What?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah probably. I'm too depressed to fight.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



not sure if to troll or to leave him alone


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 9.000 What?

Click to collapse



9.000!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You can't troll me! No man can troll me!!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You can't troll me! No man can troll me!!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Hey look, Facebook is giving away free phones..

http://www.facebook.com/pages/See-More/170357476364022


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Give me what you got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you know what, meet me here, and i'll show you, xda haz rulz

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Trolling/123489034332189


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Already there!!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



i posted, you comment


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 29, 2011)

NEW AVATAR.
Thank you @AlphaWhale for drawing what he thinks I look like xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> NEW AVATAR.
> Thank you @AlphaWhale for drawing what he thinks I look like xD

Click to collapse



XD Hey Jamie.. Like my new one? 

Lulzsec guy with flatpeak & Redbull... Style  XD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

hey jam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

Lmao hahahaha xD


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 29, 2011)

What have I missed in the Month(s) I haven't been active?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> What have I missed in the Month(s) I haven't been active?

Click to collapse



Not much I know of


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Where did your post go hus?
> Problem?
> Hi jimjam!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



it was getting boring, this is not the way it works


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

Did anyone see the link?


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did anyone see the link?

Click to collapse



Nope. But knowing you, and Dan (mostly Dan), I am scared to click it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did anyone see the link?

Click to collapse



what link?


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did anyone see the link?

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> what link?

Click to collapse



It was maax.us/whatever.
It probably lead to Lemon Party or Tub Girl.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahah You shouldnt be jamie.. It was a funny one  1 sec..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> The birds the word

Click to collapse



This^ is very true....pipsqueak approves of that post....


Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

**Innocent whistling**
(disclaimer: loopy meds make one loopy)
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> It was maax.us/whatever.
> It probably lead to Lemon Party or Tub Girl.

Click to collapse



No it wasnt.. but it was /rolf   I havent laughed that hard in a while


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

XD Lmao.. Sorry dude


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Off to work

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

THE F*cking radio station disconnected 2 different lines i connected to and was ringing right away 

WTF???? This contest is bs!!!

NOW i have it ringing it then got disconnected, now i am connected again and its ringing!

PLEASE ANSWER PEOPLE!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> THE F*cking radio station disconnected 2 different lines i connected to and was ringing right away
> 
> WTF???? This contest is bs!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THEY DIDNT EVEN announce a winner yest and its been 3 songs and the guy left  

WTF????  

is going on???


**** THIS!!!! I called and talked to someone and said that shannon won and they never announced it!!!!! BS, and wht the f*ck are the disconnecting my calls when it rings perfectly fine


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Check this video out, It'll cheer you up 






But unlucky about the station thing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Check this video out, It'll cheer you up

Click to collapse



u bastard!!! its a picture 


i lost again, didnt get even connected, only one more chance to win


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u bastard!!! its a picture
> 
> 
> i lost again, didnt get even connected, only one more chance to win

Click to collapse



XD Sorry.. I was too tempted 

Well good luck!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

lol, good thing i did not play it xD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Sorry.. I was too tempted
> 
> Well good luck!

Click to collapse



so maz, I <3 U    <--- rings a bell? xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so maz, I <3 U    <--- rings a bell? xD

Click to collapse



GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm bi, got a problem with that?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

I sold mai N1 on Swappa today. I listed it last night. This morning at 9:30am EDT (6:30PDT according to Swappa)someone bought it.....WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH WAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH N1 I'M GONNA MISS YOU!

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sold mai N1 on Swappa today. I listed it last night. This morning at 9:30am EDT (6:30PDT according to Swappa)someone bought it.....WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH WAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH N1 I'M GONNA MISS YOU!
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm bi, got a problem with that?

Click to collapse



No. And neither should anyone else!!

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



I know! WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm gonna just crawl in the corner and cry now..... 

Sent from either my NS, or Sensation 4G...I had to sell my beloved N1....I will always love that phone....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know! WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH WAAAAAAAAHHHHHH
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



you could've donated it for me 


JK


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 29, 2011)

The <3 thing went right over my head hus  explain? I forgot 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm bi, got a problem with that?

Click to collapse



no i dont have a problem with any gay or bi person, just was shocked at husam being gay 

LOL


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. And neither should anyone else!!
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



(Not really bi. Sorta half-bi.) BUT ANYWAYS thanks.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The <3 thing went right over my head hus  explain? I forgot
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



some nerd on facebook??


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all 

I feel like I have to apologize for logging in & out in various times of the day.... I'm sorry 
, but since im not home I xda from the phone + battery drops all the time + im not home all thr time, coming and going out again and again... So again, I'm sorry

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 30, 2011)

HEY HEY HEY, it's (not fat Albert, buuuut) obsidianchao!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I feel like I have to apologize for logging in & out in various times of the day.... I'm sorry
> , but since im not home I xda from the phone + battery drops all the time + im not home all thr time, coming and going out again and again... So again, I'm sorry
> ...

Click to collapse



it ok,  we forgive u


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

@hus:Thanks man... And sorry for leaving half of your q's floating in the air 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone want to hear what happened tonight @beach?  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyone want to hear what happened tonight @beach?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



sure

btw, what qs?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyone want to hear what happened tonight @beach?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



JELLYFISH!!!

On your d1ck, no less.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Quote:] what qs

Various ones... Example: something you said in the afternoon about swimming... Lol XD nevermind 

So... To get you in the mood: Summer, beach, fire, beers , girls, two guitars ,one ukulele and Jupiter shining up in the sky.....
One lucky guy almost got laid 
And i "lost some privileges" cause i came back home half an hour later, from the time that I had not agreed with grandma.... 

Doesn't that suck? 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2011)

4g in my area!!!! Awesome! !!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Quote:] what qs
> 
> Various ones... Example: something you said in the afternoon about swimming... Lol XD nevermind
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



indeed lol

but almost?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> indeed lol
> 
> but almost?

Click to collapse



Yeah... We called him that we were leaving.... And he couldnt stay back...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> indeed lol
> 
> but almost?

Click to collapse



Almost is like a self-consolation:

There's no almost getting laid. Either you got it, or you don't.


Or your wife comes home in the middle and you've got to hide the mistress.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... We called him that we were leaving.... And he couldnt stay back...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



lol, looks like he wants to kill you xD


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, looks like he wants to kill you xD

Click to collapse



Yup, he does 
But its really not my fault... Grandma gone mad !! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yup, he does
> But its really not my fault... Grandma gone mad !!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



you know that you can always call her and tell her, we're staying out for the night, then all of you turn off your phones


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 4g in my area!!!! Awesome! !!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was the first area with it. Be jelly. 

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know that you can always call her and tell her, we're staying out for the night, then all of you turn off your phones

Click to collapse



And then see her searching for me at  the beach with a shotgun.... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

good night/dawn


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

Helloo everyone how your Friday going?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Night dash...
Welcome dd

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Night dash...
> Welcome dd
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Your beach party's sound like hippie parties lotsa fun

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your beach party's sound like hippie parties lotsa fun
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah... Tons of fun.... Although until my mother comes here i can't stay until late... which means that if I'm not home before 01.30 i have trouble...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Who can troll this place? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1190575﻿ 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Who can troll this place?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1190575﻿
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



lol, y u wanna give them trouble?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol, y u wanna give them trouble?

Click to collapse



Cause they made an ot thread in ot.... What's the point? + I am bored + they are noobs 

Goodnight  everyone trolling there
Gets a cookie  ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Cause they made an ot thread in ot.... What's the point? + I am bored + they are noobs
> 
> Goodnight  everyone trolling there
> Gets a cookie  ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



haha, looks like you had fun there


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

Look my first Nyan....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDk1oh-9XVE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

Twitch has to make a new account. His step dad messed with his xda and hot mail passwords

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitch has to make a new account. His step dad messed with his xda and hot mail passwords
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



Why would he do that? 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

Where's my in depth review? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Where's my in depth review?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



welcome back junior member


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> welcome back junior member

Click to collapse



Stfu!  I'm going to need to get Husam to edit the OP and say that my new account is the don.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Stfu!  I'm going to need to get Husam to edit the OP and say that my new account is the don.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



too bad hes in dream land


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> too bad hes in dream land

Click to collapse



It'll happen, don't you worry.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It'll happen, don't you worry.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



hehehehe  dont mind me im just tired, and want nexus s 4g.......


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hehehehe  dont mind me im just tired, and want nexus s 4g.......

Click to collapse



Weren't you the one who bashed Samsung? 

Time limit? Wtf? Dx

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Weren't you the one who bashed Samsung?
> 
> Time limit? Wtf? Dx
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



i hate samsung with a BURNING PASSION. yes. but the phone is sexy and the data at my house would fly.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i hate samsung with a BURNING PASSION. yes. but the phone is sexy and the data at my house would fly.

Click to collapse



Exactly  So shut your face! The Nexus S was the first and only Samsung phone I ever had...I miss it 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Exactly  So shut your face! The Nexus S was the first and only Samsung phone I ever had...I miss it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



no sd card is a boner kill for me. i have no money to spend, so why the fvck am i even thinking about this......


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> no sd card is a boner kill for me. i have no money to spend, so why the fvck am i even thinking about this......

Click to collapse



The 16gb is EXACTLY like a sd card....you just can't remove it. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> There you are   where you been and why did you get rid if your avatar and signature?  Are you sick,crazy or just plain high?

Click to collapse



Read the user name, plus read what Watt said a few posts ago...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The 16gb is EXACTLY like a sd card....you just can't remove it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



i can no has expands tho!?? i cant up it to 32 if need be, then 40 total with my incredible. its like 2.5 times what the ns has/will ever be able to have.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i can no has expands tho!?? i cant up it to 32 if need be, then 40 total with my incredible. its like 2.5 times what the ns has/will ever be able to have.

Click to collapse



That's just an unnecessary amount of space for me....

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's just an unnecessary amount of space for me....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



i go on long car rides. so games, music, movies are always loaded and ready to go. why you think i have 3 batteries and usb fast charge?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Read the user name, plus read what Watt said a few posts ago...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha....priceless in so many levels 
This one will go into my book of FAIL!  

Poor nana....he a newbie now!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha....priceless in so many levels
> This one will go into my book of FAIL!
> 
> Poor nana....he a newbie now!

Click to collapse



Don't laugh at my misfortune 

@Watt, understandable.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't laugh at my misfortune
> 
> @Watt, understandable.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



i just flashed a 2.3.5 rom to make me feel like i have all the capability.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

@ twitch, dude, that sucks about your xda acount. Is there no way to get it back?

oh, and i think you all might enjoy this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx6nYP_eDDg&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_842188


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ twitch, dude, that sucks about your xda acount. Is there no way to get it back?
> 
> oh, and i think you all might enjoy this one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx6nYP_eDDg&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_842188

Click to collapse



That's hilarious!  I love **** figures haha

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's hilarious!  I love **** figures haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



u haz 10 posts now. i gives thanks


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> u haz 10 posts now. i gives thanks

Click to collapse



I lost my post virginity! Yay! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I lost my post virginity! Yay!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



not thanks tho. i can only give 5 per day DX


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

What's better than roses on a piano? Tulips on her organ 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

Goodnight guys. I just named that bat that likes to circle around my head.hahaha. I got me a pet bat now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

Night dd. This is on my comcast line. -_-



Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wtf gives comcast! 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

'Morning
Why is devan a noob? 

we can't be controlled by a noob, who wants to be don?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi.
> was devan's old account banned? Poor man.
> @hus. naturally, you could be promoted to don, since you have the highest rank after him, I guess.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



hey milad
I just checked, he's not banned, but idk what happened, I read the previous posts 3 times, and nothing about what happened 
the reason I'm not a don in the first place is because I don't like too much attention


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hehehe ... Vote me for Don  LOL
Twitch is a noob , twitch is a noob. nanananaana

XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hehehe ... Vote me for Don  LOL
> Twitch is a noob , twitch is a noob. nanananaana
> 
> XD
> ...

Click to collapse



so what's his story, why is he noob?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 30, 2011)

Ugh I've been up for 27 hours 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Ugh I've been up for 27 hours
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



are you feeling dizzy?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

later guys, gotta go to my aunt's FREE FOOD!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you feeling dizzy?

Click to collapse



Haha I'm falling asleep. I've been in the hospital. My sister has been in labor since 9est last night

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 30, 2011)

Why is twitch a noob?

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

Twitches dad messed with the passwords on both his xda and hotmail. So he couldnt change the old xda one cause he didnt have the hotmail one. Make sense? 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait, seriously? 

You're going to say I'm not don? 

That's screwed up. First off, it's my birthday. Secondly, I didn't have a choice. 

Whatever, this just makes me wonder why I made this account. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitches dad messed with the passwords on both his xda and hotmail. So he couldnt change the old xda one cause he didnt have the hotmail one. Make sense?
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



yeah, change the hotmail one and then change the xda one 

or ask an admin to change it


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Wait, seriously?
> 
> You're going to say I'm not don?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, happy birthday nooby


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Wait, seriously?
> 
> You're going to say I'm not don?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday bud. Best of luck keeping control of teh mafiaz

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Everybody sing now! 

Happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you 
happy birthday dear Devan, previously Don and now noob... 
Happy birthday to you 

...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Happy birthday bud. Best of luck keeping control of teh mafiaz
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



Thanks Watt. I'm thinking I don't really want to be on xda anymore.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Everybody sing now!
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you
> ...

Click to collapse



I vote for twitch351 don


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thanks Watt. I'm thinking I don't really want to be on xda anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thanks Watt. I'm thinking I don't really want to be on xda anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



c'mon devan, you know we still love you (no homo)


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> c'mon devan, you know we still love you (no homo)

Click to collapse



Completely homo.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Twitch!!!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks guys  Dude, I got an amazingly slick gaming mouse for my birthday. It's called the Razer Naga I believe, the molten special edition.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thanks guys  Dude, I got an amazingly slick gaming mouse for my birthday. It's called the Razer Naga I believe, the molten special edition.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Holy crap. Just looked it up, that looks epic tell me how it works, I need a new mouse, the one that came with my PC sucks balls

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Holy crap. Just looked it up, that looks epic tell me how it works, I need a new mouse, the one that came with my PC sucks balls
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It is really amazing! I tried it out when playing call of duty...just mind blowingly responsive. And I got a class 10 16gb sd card. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thanks guys  Dude, I got an amazingly slick gaming mouse for my birthday. It's called the Razer Naga I believe, the molten special edition.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



OMG, fap fap fap


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OMG, fap fap fap

Click to collapse



Isn't it sick? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Isn't it sick?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



yeah, but never tried it 

congrats


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, but never tried it
> 
> congrats

Click to collapse



Thanks, and I'm going out to eat and get more gifts today haha

Also, I had cheesecake.












Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

Herpety derpety

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

@cheesecake me too 
my aunt made one for us today


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @cheesecake me too
> my aunt made one for us today

Click to collapse



What kind?! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What kind?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



cheesecake with pineapple inside, im not a cake expert


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cheesecake with pineapple inside, im not a cake expert

Click to collapse



That sounds...strange.  Was it good? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That sounds...strange.  Was it good?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



it is good 
i still have some of it in the fridge


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 30, 2011)

Happy birthday twitch! Now you are an adult (I think )

Hello everyone  I'm so happy today 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Happy birthday twitch! Now you are an adult (I think )
> 
> Hello everyone  I'm so happy today
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



hey idave


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi idave.
> I have a question, are you happy with your Sensation? I don't think EVO 3D will come to my region so I'm thinking about Sensation.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



They have root. No more questions needed. 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

Trololololololololololololololol

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> They have got root recently, so yeah....
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Imagine AOSP overclocked to 1.8 ghz?

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

Is that the real twitch  ?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is that the real twitch  ?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



What happened to his account? 


Oh and Happy birthday to him


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What happened to his account?
> 
> 
> Oh and Happy birthday to him

Click to collapse



Step dad changed some of his passwords.

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Step dad changed some of his passwords.
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



  How come? (Sorry I'm too lazy to look back )


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How come? (Sorry I'm too lazy to look back )

Click to collapse



Idk. He texted me last night telling me he couldn't log on to xda and hot mail, and that his step dad changed his passwords

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What happened to his account?
> 
> 
> Oh and Happy birthday to him

Click to collapse



hey max, want some more love letters on fb?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> **** AOSP I want super awesome Sense 3.0 with no lag, and qHD resolution and 1080p recording, and HDMI out!
> But me have no money.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



AOSP> sense. And start selling crack cocaine our meth 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max, want some more love letters on fb?

Click to collapse



Lmao xD I'll pass 


@Watt  Reckon if we asked nicely, XDA would change it back for him?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> AOSP> sense. And start selling crack cocaine our meth
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



Or for less prison time weed ?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD I'll pass
> 
> 
> @Watt  Reckon if we asked nicely, XDA would change it back for him?

Click to collapse



you know now what i was talking about?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD I'll pass
> 
> 
> @Watt  Reckon if we asked nicely, XDA would change it back for him?

Click to collapse



I have no idea. They consider him a troll, like us. 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD I'll pass
> 
> 
> @Watt  Reckon if we asked nicely, XDA would change it back for him?

Click to collapse



Don't bother. I'm fine as I am.  I'm still me, I just need to change my avatar haha

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have no idea. They consider him a troll, like us.
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



I'm no troll! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't bother. I'm fine as I am.  I'm still me, I just need to change my avatar haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



And spam and get thanks

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't bother. I'm fine as I am.  I'm still me, I just need to change my avatar haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



hahaa, Yes you do 

@Watt Hahah  Yeah 

@Hus.. I think sooo...


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And spam and get thanks
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



I don't care about any of that, I never did. I just liked chilling with my crew.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm no troll!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



We all are. 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't care about any of that, I never did. I just liked chilling with my crew.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



*brofist* 

Like my avvy? xD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm no troll!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



newfags only admit that they troll

that's why i never troll


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't care about any of that, I never did. I just liked chilling with my crew.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse






Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. right!
> I'll just wait until I have money.
> How much do you think I can sell my Desire for? Is 250$ over-estimated?
> I think I will just have to wait for my birthday, which is in early October.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it 10 out of 10? Id try for 225

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *brofist*
> 
> Like my avvy? xD

Click to collapse



*brofist* Yes, it's very high class haha 

@Husam, exactly. We don't troll. Well sometimes you do....>_>

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> *brofist* Yes, it's very high class haha
> 
> @Husam, exactly. We don't troll. Well sometimes you do....>_>
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Trlololololo

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> *brofist* Yes, it's very high class haha
> 
> @Husam, exactly. We don't troll. Well sometimes you do....>_>
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



xD  

Hahha Thanks 

and +1


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> *brofist* Yes, it's very high class haha
> 
> @Husam, exactly. We don't troll. Well sometimes you do....>_>
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



dude, I never do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude, I always do! What do you mean sometimes

Click to collapse





10. Characters


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 10. Characters

Click to collapse



He fixed it for you

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 10. Characters

Click to collapse



good one summerfag


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Goodnight guys. Hopefully dreamland is better than real world.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



night milad,


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Goodnight guys. Hopefully dreamland is better than real world.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



^^^^^^
Most emo member of the mafia.

But goodnight. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi idave.
> I have a question, are you happy with your Sensation? I don't think EVO 3D will come to my region so I'm thinking about Sensation.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Well, it has some hardware issues. If you can deal with death grip, possible dust under screen and some other things, then buy it. We just got  S-OFF and there are already custom ROMs (I can't flash right now because I'm 2000 km away from my home  ) People who had a Desire before said Sensation is much better (not sure about that one). There is a thread about someone asking if he should upgrade in the General forum, so check it out

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ^^^^^^
> Most emo member of the mafia.
> 
> But goodnight.
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, twitch you are nothing compared to him


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Where's my in depth review?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm still reading.....I've had stuff to do. I want to read your work...not skim it while I'm doing ten other things...patience grasshopper....

Sent from A Sensation with S-Off running stuff


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ^^^^^^
> Most emo member of the mafia.
> 
> But goodnight.
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Wonder what's up? Or if his wrists are slit  We must make him take pics of his arms   I have scars  Oh and good night Oh and hey again


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

Also hi....I'll be back

Sent from A Sensation with S-Off running stuff


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also hi....I'll be back
> 
> Sent from A Sensation with S-Off running stuff

Click to collapse



Heyyyyyy


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also hi....I'll be back
> 
> Sent from A Sensation with S-Off running stuff

Click to collapse



What are you running today?

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also hi....I'll be back
> 
> Sent from A Sensation with S-Off running stuff

Click to collapse



hey BabyD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not emo!! And I don't cut myself, that's stupid.
> @bd. Hi! How's your Sensation? You happy with it?
> P.S. If you wonder y I'm still up, well, i couldn't sleep.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



 Gooodo  Well hey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @mm. Hi.
> But honestly I have scars on my arms, my cat did it. Some of 'em look pretty nasty.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Ouch.. Unlucky, Cats dont stop with one scratch.. They keep going 

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

I need to get rid of my pastyness after work. I look like a ghost compaired to my girlfriend 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What are you running today?
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



Baked bacon by Joey Steadman (@geargeadbread) on da NS and LeeDroid on da Sensation..... Trololololooooooool I haz s-off nananananaaa

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER .....................................(HUSAM)
Twitch
Watt
Milad
Husam 
Max and whoever the hell else is here...you lurker.... you...HI! 
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## idavid_ (Jul 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Baked bacon by Joey Steadman (@geargeadbread) on da NS and LeeDroid on da Sensation..... Trololololooooooool I haz s-off nananananaaa
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Hey BD, how do you like LeeDroid? I'm going to flash something when I get home but I'm not sure what

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey BD, how do you like LeeDroid? I'm going to flash something when I get home but I'm not sure what
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I honestly haven't played with it that much...I'm having the "no charge when fully powered down" issue that some sensation and evo3d users discovered in CWM...So, I need to find, and flash team win recovery project (supposedly issue free) and then I'm gonna, flash ENG S-off....I'm already rocking super CID and an insecure boot img..... That being said....it's laggy as hell in, the beginning after a reboot and some time for dalvik and caches to rebuild it's fine....me likey

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 30, 2011)

Can I get a rank on first post??

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Can I get a rank on first post??
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You must be approved by Twitch (don) and Husam (my boss)...If you HAVE been approved, accept my apologies and pm Husam..... He must be the one to change the post....Paitence, grasshopper. Also, Hi person I have yet had the pleasure of meeting...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You must be approved by Twitch (don) and Husam (my boss)...If you HAVE been approved, accept my apologies and pm Husam..... He must be the one to change the post....Paitence, grasshopper. Also, Hi person I have yet had the pleasure of meeting...

Click to collapse



It's OrangeAssasin (I think  ) but what she said 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER .....................................(HUSAM)
> Twitch
> Watt
> Milad
> ...

Click to collapse



Heeey 

lol

goodnight whoever left alive


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi guys 
I guess everyone is sleeping?

@max:yeah... He's that thing
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back.... And with ENG S-off this time
Sent from A Sensation with S-Off running stuff


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome back Bd 
Is eng s-off= engineering?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Welcome back Bd
> Is eng s-off= engineering?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeperooo

Sent from A Sensation with ENG S-Off running stuff


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

What's shaking Dexter?

Sent from A Sensation with ENG S-Off running stuff


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's OrangeAssasin (I think  ) but what she said
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then.....noooooooooo.....

Sent from A Sensation with ENG S-Off running stuff


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I see .... XD
Did anyone hear the news? We're making a band here and they want me to be the bass player

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Oh I see .... XD
> Did anyone hear the news? We're making a band here and they want me to be the bass player
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Here? As in where you are? Or here as in the mafia? Also....congratulations you gonna get all the chickies nao....  

Sent from A Sensation with ENG S-Off running stuff


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here? As in where you are? Or here as in the mafia? Also....congratulations you gonna get all the chickies nao....
> 
> Sent from A Sensation with ENG S-Off running stuff

Click to collapse



No, not in the mafia, weve got husam for that 
The problem is... I haven't got a bass + i'm no bass player... Yet 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No, not in the mafia, weve got husam for that
> The problem is... I haven't got a bass + i'm no bass player... Yet
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Then be teh ukelele player

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Then be teh ukelele player
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



Hi watt!  
You thing I should raise that? I also play guitar and bouzouki...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi watt!
> You thing I should raise that? I also play guitar and bouzouki...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Idk. I only play drums casualy, so
I have no musical experience
Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Idk. I only play drums casualy, so
> I have no musical experience
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Nice then.... I'll see 
It's more likely that ill play the bass and when a song doesn't require a bass, ill play another of my musical instruments 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, seems like its watts shift now... 'Night 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, seems like its watts shift now... 'Night
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Night dex

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

Herpity derp nobody else is on derpity herp

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Herpity derp nobody else is on derpity herp
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



What's up watt....?? 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up watt....??
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



putting salt in coke. Don't knock it til you've had it

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> putting salt in coke. Don't knock it til you've had it
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



I don't knock anything.. .I may not drink it..... but I won't knock it.. 

Sent from A Sensation with ENG S-Off running stuff


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> putting salt in coke. Don't knock it til you've had it
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



Eww, seriously? Oh, and hey watt, babydoll. (Lol, I just had to add watt to my user dictionary)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eww, seriously? Oh, and hey watt, babydoll. (Lol, I just had to add watt to my user dictionary)
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It makes it less fizzy and sweeter

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It makes it less fizzy and sweeter
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMGB

Click to collapse



And coke needs to be sweeter?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back...I'm having a hard time staying awake.... I'm soooo tired....Also, I think I'm switching ROMs on the Sensation....to Eye ofCrack...(or something like that...)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 31, 2011)

Can any of you Google experts help me with this?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1194042


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Can any of you Google experts help me with this?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1194042

Click to collapse



You know....just because u can't find it in the market....doesn't mean it isn't floating around.....something, something, *interwebz*..something








//cryptic


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 31, 2011)

I looked. Haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I looked. Haven't found anything yet.

Click to collapse



When I can't find exactly what I'm looking for...sometimes looking for something similar (in apk form)the THING I'm looking for will pop up in the results...other than that...


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 31, 2011)

Blaaah and I need this too. >.<


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

good morning


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning. It's the first time I'm using mobile network to post. This carrier has bettr speed!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



thats good news 

sup?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 31, 2011)

Have my Country and Service provider back   More colourful xD


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Afternoon guys..
Why is ot dead?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning all

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good evening. Yeah OT is pretty dead... it's boring....
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



'evening, yeah it is


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But why?
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



idk, the whole internet is boring, maybe because it's sunday, the weekend


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2011)

Boooooooo! I said......  sun out..... Stuck sitting inside..... 
Also hi......

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 31, 2011)

Noooo! Let's not be BORING, WAKE UP OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 31, 2011)

-___-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/troll+face+stickers


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noooo! Let's not be BORING, WAKE UP OT!

Click to collapse



G444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444YY!!
rainbows are g4y

also hi bd


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> G444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444YY!!
> rainbows are g4y
> 
> also hi bd

Click to collapse



Rainbows have 5 colours that had 9  And Gee four why 

@Milad xD Oops


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

Swimming. 

Sent from outer space on OMGB


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi guys.... Something went wrong with my password today and I could not login 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't flash ROMs. Fastboot commander didn't work, couldn't flash hboot. :/.

Click to collapse



Tried the pb99img.zip way?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't flash ROMs. Fastboot commander didn't work, couldn't flash hboot. :/.

Click to collapse



Your phone hates you

Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

'nigh guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

So quiet today...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi.....I guess, I missed errbody... 
Also Twitch, regarding ur stories...you may or may not know that I sold my N1...so I switched around sdcards I couldn't find the original download so I combed thru the thread until I found them....redownloaded and ended up with a bunch of unreadable symbols... 
So I'll try to remember, what device sdcard/usb storage the originals are on and read those...... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## ludwig673457 (Aug 1, 2011)

i request to be part of this. im a friend of watt9493, i have a tmo sidekick 4g, and i bring wit and funnies to the mafia. im good with computers, and alright with phones


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you familiar with Beethoven? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you familiar with Beethoven?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you familiar with Beethoven?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol, new requirements for the Mafia?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

ludwig673457 said:


> i request to be part of this. im a friend of watt9493, i have a tmo sidekick 4g, and i bring wit and funnies to the mafia. im good with computers, and alright with phones

Click to collapse



Disqualified. Immediately.


Only one post. Needs to have at least 10 before being considered a probationary Mafioso, and at least 150 (senior member) to be a normal member. Made men needs to have contributed to the lulz of Off-topic.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Disqualified. Immediately.
> 
> 
> Only one post. Needs to have at least 10 before being considered a probationary Mafioso, and at least 150 (senior member) to be a normal member. Made men needs to have contributed to the lulz of Off-topic.

Click to collapse



He's my friend sakai.

Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

So yes, no, maybe on my friend scot?

Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He's my friend sakai.
> 
> Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0

Click to collapse



But how can he spam the OT without even 10 posts? 

He needz moar spamz to his name. Get him going, and since you referred him, he'll qualify immediately upon hitting the 10 posts and 150 posts milestone


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But how can he spam the OT without even 10 posts?
> 
> He needz moar spamz to his name. Get him going, and since you referred him, he'll qualify immediately upon hitting the 10 posts and 150 posts milestone

Click to collapse



He's going to take like a month to get 10 posts. Just let him in. 
Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He's going to take like a month to get 10 posts. Just let him in.
> Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0

Click to collapse



Alright, alright. Remember to get him to post MOAR!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, new requirements for the Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao! No, it's just that his user name is ludwig...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He's going to take like a month to get 10 posts. Just let him in.
> Sent from outer space on Sense 3.0

Click to collapse



What does he have to contribute? Just because he's your friend doesn't mean he is instantly allowed in.. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What does he have to contribute? Just because he's your friend doesn't mean he is instantly allowed in..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey. i was new once. then i made you laugh, then i texted you. now were friends.  give the man a chance. hes a funny guy. ill put my neck out there for him, he can be a troll when he wants. he can also flame like the best  once he gets adjusted to here. youll see.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hey. i was new once. then i made you laugh, then i texted you. now were friends.  give the man a chance. hes a funny guy. ill put my neck out there for him, he can be a troll when he wants. he can also flame like the best  once he gets adjusted to here. youll see.

Click to collapse



Hmm, I shall give him a chance, but I expect participation in this thread. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

gratzi twitch. and mtm, i see you stepped to the dark side of verizon.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Lolx!

No you didin't


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

'Morning 

off to school, I hope I survive


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Morning
> 
> off to school, I hope I survive

Click to collapse



Morning husam. I haz wp7 kb. Ewwww. Only one on my current rom and dont feel like restoring.

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEeD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning husam. I haz wp7 kb. Ewwww. Only one on my current rom and dont feel like restoring.
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEeD

Click to collapse



WP7? 
on what phone?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WP7?
> on what phone?

Click to collapse



Just keyboard. On my incredible. Its hard to get used to. I hate it with a passion

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just keyboard. On my incredible. Its hard to get used to. I hate it with a passion
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



lol, i though kb was the version or the name of the rom xD
you can replace it anytime you know


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i though kb was the version or the name of the rom xD
> you can replace it anytime you know

Click to collapse



Ik. Just to effing lazy to do so

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ik. Just to effing lazy to do so
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



i'm off now, cya later


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Back OFF! Wait your turn.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Back OFF! Wait your turn.

Click to collapse



Wait, wha? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wait, wha?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



STOP BUMPING ME!!!!



lolx!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> STOP BUMPING ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lolx!

Click to collapse



Your not the thread

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your not the thread
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



*you're

Learn English.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *you're
> 
> Learn English.

Click to collapse



Dude, it's way to late for me to give a **** bout English.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol. Yeah... I've been brought up in a mission school... So English is a matter of fact for me...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol. Yeah... I've been brought up in a mission school... So English is a matter of fact for me...

Click to collapse



What's mission school?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Schools set up by Christian missionaries before the 20th century or so. Real classy


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Schools set up by Christian missionaries before the 20th century or so. Real classy

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. Kinda prepy? Night Sakai.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah... very much so. G'nitez


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning! Ok, back to flashing! Flashed Oxygen Hboot with Android flasher, now going to flash!!

Click to collapse



Hold your horses, buddy. HTC just released the dev version of the HTC Desire's Gingerbread ROM. 

http://developer.htc.com/

Edit: morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

No, the Ginger drivers and kernels will make the ports better once the devs bring it into their codes. It is not the only reason I recommend waiting


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

What does dad has to do with it?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

back in 3, 2, 1... I'm back 

@milad, ramadan mobarak


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back in 3, 2, 1... I'm back
> 
> @milad, ramadan mobarak

Click to collapse



Lolx at compulsory fasting 

Anyway, Happy Ramadhan.

Almost forgot one thing, do you gain weight during this month? Malaysians do...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx at compulsory fasting
> 
> Anyway, Happy Ramadhan.
> 
> Almost forgot one thing, do you gain weight during this month? Malaysians do...

Click to collapse



lol, I think I will disappear in this month xD
but people here eat like pigs, then sleep all day so i think they gain weight

@milad, what's that?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It means the day that's it's doubt weather t's really ramadhan or not.
> Nand booted. Good.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



lol, how come you are one day behind? 

good news


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy August


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, how come you are one day behind?
> 
> good news

Click to collapse



Moon observations out of whack?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Moon observations out of whack?

Click to collapse



apparently lol
stupid people, never agree on anything


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

That's what you get for relying on a moon.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning guys 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Twitch 

'Afternoon


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Twitch
> 
> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



Why frown? It's the start of a new week 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why frown? It's the start of a new week
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



And month  Just pissed off 'sall, How are ya?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And month  Just pissed off 'sall, How are ya?

Click to collapse



Hell yeahs! This week is the last week of my program  College starts the 22nd... I'm quite tired and will be getting a laptop this Wednesday, hopefully. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hell yeahs! This week is the last week of my program  College starts the 22nd... I'm quite tired and will be getting a laptop this Wednesday, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Good  And Aweesoome Anyidea on what?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning guys I stayed up way to late skypeing with my brother.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning guys I stayed up way to late skypeing with my brother.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



story of m life 

hi btw im awake now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

Lolololol, I was looking through my mom's old yearbook yesterday and seen this Guy. Now is that a rape face or is that a rape face.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolololol, I was looking through my mom's old yearbook yesterday and seen this Guy. Now is that a rape face or is that a rape face.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



loool, it's a rape face 

I miss the 70s :')


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolololol, I was looking through my mom's old yearbook yesterday and seen this Guy. Now is that a rape face or is that a rape face.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I disagree with you. That is definitely a rape face.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I disagree with you. That is definitely a rape face.

Click to collapse



I think not! It's a rape face

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think not! It's a rape face
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Most assuredly not. I have documentary proof that it is definitely a rape face of some sorts. Gimme some time and I'll get back to you with the article.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Most assuredly not. I have documentary proof that it is definitely a rape face of some sorts. Gimme some time and I'll get back to you with the article.

Click to collapse



You do that. I think you will be disappointed when you discover that it is indeed a rape face.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You do that. I think you will be disappointed when you discover that it is indeed a rape face.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Please, don't argue with an expert, because YOU, sir, ARE WRONG! That is indeed a rape face. I should know because I've seen quite a few in my time.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Please, don't argue with an expert, because YOU, sir, ARE WRONG! That is indeed a rape face. I should know because I've seen quite a few in my time.

Click to collapse



Are we having this argument simply because rape face is fun to say.... or because we both know that it is a rape face and you just like arguing even when you know your wrong?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are we having this argument simply because rape face is fun to say.... or because we both know that it is a rape face and you just like arguing even when you know your wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I have the utmost confidence of my ability and knowledge when it comes to discerning rape faces. You are probably deriving a sick and perverted pleasure from the mere mention of the word.

Respect my authority in this issue and cede; it is indeed a rape face.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have the utmost confidence of my ability and knowledge when it comes to discerning rape faces. You are probably deriving a sick and perverted pleasure from the mere mention of the word.
> 
> Respect my authority in this issue and cede; it is indeed a rape face.

Click to collapse



To have such ability and knowledge about rape faces, one must see one in a mirror quite often
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Aug 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then.....noooooooooo.....
> 
> Sent from A Sensation with ENG S-Off running stuff

Click to collapse



Hahahaa
forever alone 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> To have such ability and knowledge about rape faces, one must see one in a mirror quite often
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Mostly I see it in YOU!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mostly I see it in YOU!

Click to collapse



Ah, but you have never seen my face. But this is getting boring and I have to get back to work. So... you are right, it's a rape face, happy now?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

U





deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, but you have never seen my face. But this is getting boring and I have to get back to work. So... you are right, it's a rape face, happy now?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Guys let's focus on the important thing, he was in his mother's yearbook 

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said no


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you familiar with Beethoven?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Okay...I sent your stories from (you be the judge, a story of an hour) gmail and read them on my cr-48...I really liked the story of an hour review., I enjoyed reading your take on the symbolism in the book. The open window metaphor was very apropos. I would have liked to see a longer more detailed description of Louis Mallard... That's really the only thing I found lacking. In you be the judge, I agree completely with your take on the chick falling into the fountain. I mean, what else can I say but "You're right." That is all.
Addendum: once I either locate the third story on my sdcard or redownload it.....I'll read that as well.
Also HI EVERYBODY!

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning everyone! Only One week until my girlfriend comes home!  

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi bd and watt

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> U
> 
> Guys let's focus on the important thing, he was in his mother's yearbook
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said no

Click to collapse



Don't even go there man

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't even go there man
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I didn't  

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Gnite guys... I'm finally leaving the office... hopefully she will be apologetic enough...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gnite guys... I'm finally leaving the office... hopefully she will be apologetic enough...

Click to collapse



Good night and good luck

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

We have summoned erick! 

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

Dash Younis:
I hate facebook mobile, I hate facebook mobile, I hate facebook mobile
23 minutes ago via Facebook Mobile · Privacy: · Like · 
Tariq Takruri likes this.

Thodoris Stathopoulos: Why? Take a iphone!!!!!!!!!!!!
20 minutes ago · Like
Dash Younis: I hate iphones
4 minutes ago · Like

Thodoris Stathopoulos: U have wrong..... I have iPhones for many years and I like them.......but, no probl, my friend!!!! There are a lot of mobiles......for all......have a nice night!
about a minute ago · Like


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



'evening milad


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

That is all

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That is all
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



ancient troll is ancient


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

Me thinks this guy is a turd

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ancient troll is ancient

Click to collapse



An oldie but goodie....  

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 673517
> Me thinks this guy is a turd
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



Personally, I think he is an A$$Hat...

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That is all
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Heheheh. I put that on my friends face book wall

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Personally, I think he is an A$$Hat...
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Still have the nexus one?

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't even go there man
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hello DD Sup? 



m1l4droid said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Hey milad how goes the crush? 


Babydoll25 said:


> Personally, I think he is an A$$Hat...
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



How u feeling bd and hello? 



watt9493 said:


> Still have the nexus one?
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse




What up watt? 


Well i didnt win the blink 182 tickets  guess ill have to buy them 

The good news is this is the last full work week for me til vacation next week!!!  

2 Day work week next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi dave

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Watt, Hey BD, Hey Milad, Hey Dave


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Watt, Hey BD, Hey Milad, Hey Dave

Click to collapse



hey max and all


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max and all

Click to collapse



Hii Hus 

10...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hii Hus
> 
> 10...

Click to collapse



..........


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not well dave, not well.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Im sorry to hear that   Did u facebook her or anything?



MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Watt, Hey BD, Hey Milad, Hey Dave

Click to collapse



Hello Max 



husam666 said:


> hey max and all

Click to collapse



Hey Husam


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im sorry to hear that   Did u facebook her or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hai dave hows it going?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hai dave hows it going?

Click to collapse



Well its ok, i really want this week to be over and its on just begun 
Once its over ill be happier cause vacation next wed-sunday in Hermossa beach 

Plus im looking forward to the end of september for the blink 182 concert and october 5th for incubus concert!!

Oh and aug 24 and the 29th school starts again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well its ok, i really want this week to be over and its on just begun
> Once its over ill be happier cause vacation next wed-sunday in Hermossa beach
> 
> Plus im looking forward to the end of september for the blink 182 concert and october 5th for incubus concert!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck with that, I hope you enjoy the concerts 

@max, nice toy gun 

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good luck with that, I hope you enjoy the concerts
> 
> @max, nice toy gun
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so

Click to collapse



Im sure i will, i always have a blast at concerts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good luck with that, I hope you enjoy the concerts
> 
> @max, nice toy gun
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so

Click to collapse



It's not a toy


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's not a toy

Click to collapse



Planning on killing yourself soon?

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Planning on killing yourself soon?
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap

Click to collapse



Not paticularly.. Scars are just going 

Also for comparison 

http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/infantry/pistol/M9/M9_2.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not paticularly.. Scars are just going
> 
> Also for comparison
> 
> http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/infantry/pistol/M9/M9_2.jpg

Click to collapse



Me jelly 
Don't kill your gf with that 

Btw, Did u get ur laptop back ?

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Me jelly
> Don't kill your gf with that
> 
> Btw, Did u get ur laptop back ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehehe xD It's an airsoft gun.. I lied  Looks real though  Serial numbers and all 

No  Not yet... Apparently the pigs lost it!? £1200! LOST!   Ah well... It's Apple  

They said they will look for it... They've had it for 20 weeks and haven't touched it


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hehehe xD It's an airsoft gun.. I lied  Looks real though  Serial numbers and all
> 
> No  Not yet... Apparently the pigs lost it!? £1200! LOST!
> 
> They said they will look for it... They've had it for 20 weeks and haven't touched it

Click to collapse



You know, my friend sue, is a judge too 

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You know, my friend sue, is a judge too
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap

Click to collapse



XD Could I even do that? I mean.. They're the police?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Could I even do that? I mean.. They're the police?

Click to collapse



 I guess you can, ask a lawyer 
Or your parents

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess you can, ask a lawyer
> Or your parents
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap

Click to collapse



XD Nice idea, I'll wait to see what they say, But how ironic if I ring the police on them


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Nice idea, I'll wait to see what they say, But how ironic if I ring the police on them

Click to collapse



Lol, you can get ur laptop, and the price of more laptops, how great is that 

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, you can get ur laptop, and the price of more laptops, how great is that
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap

Click to collapse



XD Awesome, Atleast it was only an Apple laptop... Not like a decent brand or anything


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

Talking of Apple, masking tape doesn't fix broken screens 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Talking of Apple, masking tape doesn't fix broken screens
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



wtf is that xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Talking of Apple, masking tape doesn't fix broken screens
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ipod? Youre such white trash maxey

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ipod? Youre such white trash maxey
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



Lmao! xD Yes iPod


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! xD Yes iPod

Click to collapse



i have an ipod touch


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i have an ipod touch

Click to collapse



I have a sony walkman


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have a sony walkman

Click to collapse



I have a phone xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have a sony walkman

Click to collapse



UGLY  

@milad

Why is it useless?

I think you need to be more straight forward and talk to her


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

Look in the picup line thread for help


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look in the picup line thread for help

Click to collapse



There is such a thread ??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> There is such a thread ??

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1186330 

Then this one has some pretty epic ones too,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=5689340


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

Too busy reading them, Or am I milads avatar again? ;p


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Believe me it won't work. Those pickup lines are of no use in my country!!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



Did you check the ones in the second link?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I checked them both.
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



You like? xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You like? xD

Click to collapse



i failed again!!!!! not looking to see where links go


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

So who is a noob?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So who is a noob?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



XD TWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTCHHHHHHHH  Hey  I was like , What has he gone from Newly registered to member.. then I saw posts and was like , Spam? xD They change the posts over?


Also @ Dav XD hehehe


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

What do you mean my name? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Twitch!! Couldn't they transfer your thanks too?

Click to collapse



Who cares? Haha I'm good with how it is 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What do you mean my name?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



I fail,thought it was 153 and you got account back edited my post 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I fail,thought it was 153 and you got account back edited my post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I got Mike to transfer my posts and deleted my Twitch153 account.  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah I got Mike to transfer my posts and deleted my Twitch153 account.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Awesome,  Good 'o Mike  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> At least, put your avatar and sig back up so we wouldn't think you're a noob!

Click to collapse



I'll do it later. I've been on my phone.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll do it later. I've been on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Give me your password  I'll do it for you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah I got Mike to transfer my posts and deleted my Twitch153 account.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey twitch 

i see u lost your avatar cause i switched accounts 

and lost your thanks 

So i gave you one


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Am I gonna be ignored by you today or you do feel like saying hi nana?

Click to collapse



Sorry senor mod  I've been busy with class work and even if it looks like I've been online I've been preoccupied with other things. 

Hola! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You are working!!??   Now I've seen it all
> Sooo, where are you working at? and most important...pics or it has never happened

Click to collapse



u miss read that, he said class work


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I knew that you fool of a took   I was just making sure YOU were being a post Nazi as usual
> 
> JK........

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Give me your password  I'll do it for you

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's not that I don't trust you...it's just that, I don't trust anyone. 

@M_T_M, I work, I just don't have a job 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

14 more posts til 5000 

Another thing..

Ive officially been a member on here for 4 years 


U guys jelly?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, it's not that I don't trust you...it's just that, I don't trust anyone.
> 
> @M_T_M, I work, I just don't have a job
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hehehee  Fair enough


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 14 more posts til 5000
> 
> Another thing..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really, I went from noob to senior member in a few minutes. You jelly? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 14 more posts til 5000
> 
> Another thing..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*3years, No Look at my date


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not really, I went from noob to senior member in a few minutes. You jelly?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



no cause i joined b4 u


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not really, I went from noob to senior member in a few minutes. You jelly?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



You shoudl've had him keep your join date as normal  Your Post per day ratio would be insane


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *3years, No Look at my date

Click to collapse



ok fine its 3 years and 345 day ive been here


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 1, 2011)

Does that make me a newbie compared to youse people?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok fine its 3 years and 345 day ive been here

Click to collapse



Difference between 2008 and 2011 = 3 years  It's not 2012 yet is it?  2 years 345 days  and look at my date  Same time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Does that make me a newbie compared to youse people?

Click to collapse



Yes, But your a natural newb, It's not too obvois


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Difference between 2008 and 2011 = 3 years  It's not 2012 yet is it?  2 years 345 days  and look at my date  Same time

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!! 


WOW

This is how i feel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





im the one on the left 

ok 

3years it is 


Plus i joined before you   

8 days exacatly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> 
> WOW
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahhaah  XD 4 years is next year.. then 2013 is our 5th anniversary (OF xda.. no homo )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 8 days exacatly

Click to collapse



B*tch xD   Only just though


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahhaah  XD 4 years is next year.. then 2013 is our 5th anniversary (OF xda.. no homo )

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!


Thats if the world doesnt end in 2012


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> Thats if the world doesnt end in 2012

Click to collapse



XD hahaha, It better not


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys what ever happened to rowworr? 

Ever since she left for Vegas we haven't seen her ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys what ever happened to rowworr?
> 
> Ever since she left for Vegas we haven't seen her ?

Click to collapse



Whos that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whos that?

Click to collapse



she was the other girl in this thread 

i forgot the exact spelling of her name, but ill find it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

all the way back to page 1452 ish look: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15951792&postcount=14517

there is rowwor


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It sure feels like I'm the noob here!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



You are....you are.






Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> all the way back to page 1452 ish look: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15951792&postcount=14517
> 
> there is rowwor

Click to collapse



Ahh, don't remember, maybe that's when I went for a bit 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

Disgusting....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fml

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> lmao, cats sure can be **** sometimes.
> 
> T_t.

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> fml
> 
> sent from outer space on pure speed

Click to collapse



what wrong?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what wrong?

Click to collapse



My girlfriend gets back from florida on the 8th. She goes to her grandmoms in maryland on the 16-21. I've had 2 weeks with her out of this 3 month summer. -.- I'm going to murder someone

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend gets back from florida on the 8th. She goes to her grandmoms in maryland on the 16-21. I've had 2 weeks with her out of this 3 month summer. -.- I'm going to murder someone
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



go kill me in the kill thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend gets back from florida on the 8th. She goes to her grandmoms in maryland on the 16-21. I've had 2 weeks with her out of this 3 month summer. -.- I'm going to murder someone
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



Wow that's unlucky, Go with? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow that's unlucky, Go with?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Her moms being ***+. They won't bring me and have every excuse to leave me.

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Whoa, watt calm down! Look at the bright side, at least you have a girl friend!
> 
> But if you seriously are considering murdering someone, I'll suggest Ahmadinejad. You'll make a lot of people happy!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



50 days with out her, then she's back for a week, then gone for another week. I'm not going to calm down. This is bull$h!t

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

I know there is drama and sadness going on,

but................

HAPPY 5000 POSTS TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know there is drama and sadness going on,
> 
> but................
> 
> HAPPY 5000 POSTS TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



XD lmao,However Congrats David p

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> so... are you gonna kill Ahmadinejad?
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



If I had a way I would curb stomp him

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> xd lmao,however congrats david p
> 
> sent from my htc vision using tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Still have the nexus one?
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



No.  
In other news I got published on AndroidActivist.org.....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> In other news I got published on AndroidActivist.org.....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Once again hello BD 

How u feeling?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello
Here's the link
http://goo.gl/fb/BpDyC 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Once again hello BD
> 
> How u feeling?

Click to collapse



Meh......
And you?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

> In other news I got published on AndroidActivist.org....

Click to collapse



Sweet!!!

Nice read here: http://androidactivist.org/communit...vist-by-bridget-williams-babydoll25/#comments


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh......
> And you?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



I'm good ready to get out of this state next week for vacation!!! 

Also if anyone is to lazt to click the link read it below :



> Why I Am An Android Activist by Bridget Williams (@babydoll25)
> On 08.01.11, In Community Submissions, by Scotty Brown
> My name is Bridget Williams (soon to be Olivier). I am a disabled android fan. I have cerebral palsy. I can’t get out very much. Since becoming involved in the Android Community, I have been able to connect with like minded geeks over our love of Android. Does that make me an activist? Probably not. What does however, make me an activist is my support for issues that affect the Android Community. Such issues include, the locking down of bootloaders, custom UIs that make some phones almost unusable out of the box, Android developers not being given enough recognition or a fair shake in the the mobile OS ecosystem. I have tried to bring attention to these issues via twitter (www.twitter.com/Babydoll25 ) and Google+                                                                                 ( https://plus.google.com/u/0/114356913647826586621/posts ). I have also always supported developers not only by buying their apps but helping fight problems like warez by reporting it when I see it. I am a member of XDADevelopers, one of the freindliest developer centric websites out there. I constantly extoll the virtues of Android, I have converted my father, my fiancee (unofficially my husband) and many many friends and even people I’ve met on the bus. I am an advocate of root access on devices (with an easy to unlock bootloader like the Nexus One, phones by default should NOT be unlocked.. to much can go wrong).
> 
> Ialso think that because of Android’s accessibility features it can be a great boon to the disabled. However, while Android has had a reat start, much, much more needs to be done. We need talented developers willing to work on things like a more forgiving touchscreen (with my right hand my N1 nor my NS can understand when or where I’m swiping), better, larger font options for the legally blind and visually impaired. The pico tts engine needs refinement as well. Android with Google’s backing and the help of some of those extremely talented developers out there…. Android could really give a better quality of life to many, including myself. This is my passion and my focus. To help bring about the recognition that the disabled in our community deserve and to add to the quality of life through Android phones and development.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm good ready to get out of this state next week for vacation!!!
> 
> Also if anyone is to lazt to click the link read it below :

Click to collapse



Woohoo vacation!
U bring back postcards? 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Woohoo vacation!
> U bring back postcards?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



maybe some pics


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice article bridget! I support you 100 percent. 

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for all your support. I almost didn't enter cuz it was.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Im having issues installing titanium backup 

I uninstalled the old one and now i cant install another one?


WAIT........... could it be cause i dont have on usb debugging?? 

im going to test that...

Any one have a suggestion?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im having issues installing titanium backup
> 
> I uninstalled the old one and now i cant install another one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope that didnt do anything lol

any suggestions? i dont know what to do it wont install??


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

No one cares....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

'Dawn


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

Tsk Tsk Tsk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yeah! BJs FTW!

Click to collapse



............................


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

Trooloolololooololo 

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ....

Click to collapse



I think not......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Edited

Click to collapse



im going to bed, cya laterz, maybe 2 hours


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im going to bed, cya laterz, maybe 2 hours

Click to collapse



Change that title 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Change that title
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



^Still a n00b.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ^Still a n00b.

Click to collapse



Gunna be a noob untill he makes a avatar.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gunna be a noob untill he makes a avatar.

Click to collapse



Yup, gone too.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Y'all can smd haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



No thanks

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys are not above the rules in here. Off topic is not the place for sexual content/discussion


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

Lmao xD Nice one   

'Afternoon btw


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

Good afternoon Max. It's about dinnertime for me, and I'm about to go off, literally


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good afternoon Max. It's about dinnertime for me, and I'm about to go off, literally

Click to collapse



Ohh xD Haha Okay seeya dude


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

Husam is going to get us closed down haha  Trolling the mods...dangerous stuff.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

By the way, hi 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam is going to get us closed down haha  Trolling the mods...dangerous stuff.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Specially with the sexism xD lolol  hey


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Specially with the sexism xD lolol  hey

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was a lil far.

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah, that was a lil far.
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



She seemed to take it pretty well tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

If anyone was wondering why my story said "soon to be husband" about Sparky it's cuz when we got married (two weeks after actually) our marriage license in, the state of NJ was considered incomplete due to my lack of an official birth certificate (I had, my hospital birth record)... Although, I still consider myself married...I don't really give an F... what the state says... I've since gotten an official copy from my Dad (He requested an "OFFICIAL" copy from NYC dept of health) and we will be refiling soon.. But I had to include the "state's version of record" in the essay....
Not that it really matters...
Also hi....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey bd, it twas a good article but y u no meantion the Mafia? Haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey bd, it twas a good article but y u no meantion the Mafia? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ummmmmm......   

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys! Guys! Guess what?! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! Guys! Guess what?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



What nana?

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What nana?
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Hi  I'm getting my laptop tomorrow, specs to come soon after 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 2, 2011)

It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not, and a few people have earned some vacations. Continued discussion will result in the thread being shut down, and even more people sent away.

Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> It would seem that people are under the impression that OT is for you to say whatever the hell you want. Well, it's not, and a few people have earned some vacations. Continued discussion will result in the thread being shut down, and even more people sent away.
> 
> Welcome to XDA 1.0. We will no longer tolerate people being childish wannabes with mentality levels lower than their shoe size.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry if I said anything inappropriate...I didn't/don't want to have the thread closed or be banned....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry if I said anything inappropriate...I didn't/don't want to have the thread closed or be banned....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



He's referring to Husam.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry if I said anything inappropriate...I didn't/don't want to have the thread closed or be banned....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Husam got banned 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> He's referring to Husam.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Oh. Okay, well I'm sorry that Husam got banned. Is it a permanent ban? I still don't want to break any rules and I do (try to) respect them ....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 2, 2011)

No, the ban is not permanent, just a 48 hour vacation.


----------



## willverduzco (Aug 2, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> No, the ban is not permanent, just a 48 hour vacation.

Click to collapse



And as was stated previously, just because this is OT doesn't mean that racism and sexism are allowed. Have fun, just be courteous.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

Hahahahahaha 

However that was deserved


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> And as was stated previously, just because this is OT doesn't mean that racism and sexism are allowed. Have fun, just be courteous.

Click to collapse



Btw, Love you avatar.. That vid is epic xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 2, 2011)

Ouch... the mistress called in the big guns eh. O well, hus did cross the line

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Husam Banned For Real 

WOW.

Can someone get me up to speed via pm ???


Also

Hello:
Milad
Max
DD
BD
Husam (when hes back)
idavid

Did i miss anyone online or not online currently?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ouch... the mistress called in the big guns eh. O well, hus did cross the line
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Look at his page on G+


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at his page on G+

Click to collapse



I don't have g+ what did he say?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## willverduzco (Aug 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Btw, Love you avatar.. That vid is epic xD

Click to collapse



You canna cross it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at his page on G+

Click to collapse



I see............ and i got your pm


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

@Willverduzco The bus cannot swim xD

@david yeah 

Also.. Would anyone know what I'm on about if I went, *rubs forhead twice* Hmmm...


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't have g+ what did he say?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I don't have G+ either, so PM?  or just post it here (if it's appropriate )

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

He was just posting the reason he was banned...  Then he got laughed at


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> However that was deserved

Click to collapse



Agree. He shouldn't have said what he did...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

what i missed


----------



## iynfynity (Aug 2, 2011)

What page was it? 

Sent from my T959 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

haha hus got what was coming to him.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

More visitors due to Husam's disappearance?  

I'm sitting in class listening to our speaker. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> More visitors due to Husam's disappearance?
> 
> I'm sitting in class listening to our speaker.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



sounds exciting (sarcasm)  

I cant believe how many posts got edited the last 5 pages 

LOL


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Whadayadoing?

Click to collapse



i'm chilling killing  
wasssup ?


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> More visitors due to Husam's disappearance?
> 
> I'm sitting in class listening to our speaker.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



how the buck you settled to get back your account ? 

where is the banana ? ? ?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> how the buck you settled to get back your account ?
> 
> where is the banana ? ? ?

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it haha the banana will be back. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't worry about it haha the banana will be back.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



did u send it for a vacation :S lol


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't worry about it haha the banana will be back.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hi. Twitch....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

http://maax.us/

Better or worse?  I'm going to add the old logo thouh.. In grey


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey! How are you? 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Latest screen shots of my swapping images:

I changed the glow of the pressed notification icons to green, I changed the 4g symbol to stock cause its a good looking signal also I changed the 3g symbol the signal bars and the wifi icon which I can't show cause no wifi currently I also changed the check boxes and the background of the notification buttons 
Just need to change some menu boxes and change the notification panel and I will have a nice mix of 2 themes 






Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

Be jelly dave


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine  stock android,  I need a theme 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Be jelly dave

Click to collapse



no jelly, im just posting things im changing from theme to theme, i got more to come, just havent had time to edit some images


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no jelly, im just posting things im changing from theme to theme, i got more to come, just havent had time to edit some images

Click to collapse





this is me


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 675003
> 
> this is me

Click to collapse



Why haven't you been brushing your teeth? Didn't we talk about this?! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why haven't you been brushing your teeth? Didn't we talk about this?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes, ive just been so depressed lately, that i havent kept up with myself.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes, ive just been so depressed lately, that i havent kept up with myself.

Click to collapse



Well turn that frow upside down, then turn your body upside right because you're doing a head stand. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 2, 2011)

Been gone a couple days.  How is everyone?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Look what I got today 
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App



Edit Hello Rinzo


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi rinzo.
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mafia! Y u no exist!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey gus ... Is hus still banned?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## RinZo (Aug 3, 2011)

lol why'd he get banned?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, he just got banned today 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

For sexism against a mod, if I understood well  ...

Hi twitch! Where's your.banana?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> For sexism against a mod, if I understood well  ...
> 
> Hi twitch! Where's your.banana?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Basically. And against Rommistress...

Hi Dexter  Long story short, I'll upload it later tomorrow or something haha 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Long story short, I'll upload it later tomorrow or something haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Please tell me at least how you got  8.000 posts in 4 days.. 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Please tell me at least how you got  8.000 posts in 4 days..
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



FLIPPING MAGIC! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> FLIPPING MAGIC!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



The mods like him

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The mods like him
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Because I don't spam... Plus, I TRY to abide by the rules. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because I don't spam... Plus, I TRY to abide by the rules.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



so do I!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> so do I!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Well, where's your 8000 posts in 4 days? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

Heey Mafia. What's up? All the mods gone now?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey Mafia. What's up? All the mods gone now?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Shhhh, don't mention them, they'll return!  haha 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey Mafia. What's up? All the mods gone now?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



NOPE......


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> NOPE......

Click to collapse



Shhh.... we are being watched... lolx

Good morning my mistress. How may we serve you today?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Shhh.... we are being watched... lolx
> 
> Good morning my mistress. How may we serve you today?

Click to collapse



lol...make me a samich


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol...make me a samich

Click to collapse



My good mistress, you have neglected to use the safe magic word.







(I'm suppose to be a disobedient slave that needs to be whipped, right? Or am I forgetting my roles here?)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol...make me a samich

Click to collapse



Never! I'll respect you but I make no one a sammich besides myself! 

@Sakai, why you trying to be kinky? That's....awkward haha

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> NOPE......

Click to collapse



 :hides in corner:

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Never! I'll respect you but I make no one a sammich besides myself!
> 
> @Sakai, why you trying to be kinky? That's....awkward haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Oh yeah... she can whip me allll night looong...



deliriousDroid said:


> :hides in corner:
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



COWARD! S


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My good mistress, you have neglected to use the safe magic word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm...I am going to leave now as to not incriminate myself...But I WILL be back, so dont get comfy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> hmm...I am going to leave now as to not incriminate myself

Click to collapse



.... That's, also awkward. 

Edit: But I like being comfy 

@Sakai, you sly dog, why didn't you tell us you were Rom Mistress' man-slave? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> .... That's, also awkward.
> 
> Edit: But I like being comfy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forget telling you...why didnt anyone tell ME?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> .... That's, also awkward.
> 
> Edit: But I like being comfy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm every woman's man-slave. It is they that never dared to tame me. RRRAARGH!



TheRomMistress said:


> Forget telling you...why didnt anyone tell ME?

Click to collapse



I was a secret admirer... but your epic pwnage of Husam flicked a switch in me... Now... I only wish that you whip me to death with scented bootlaces.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Forget telling you...why didnt anyone tell ME?

Click to collapse



Because you already knew...duh haha

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Whoa, lets not turn this into s&m stuff...Sakai. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

Da *** guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Whoa, lets not turn this into s&m stuff...Sakai.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Especially considering I just deleted the sexual spam from his last few pages of posts. Might I also concur mutual feelings of awkwardness...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Especially considering I just deleted the sexual spam from his last few pages of posts. Might I also concur mutual feelings of awkwardness...

Click to collapse



Don't ban Sakai, he means no harm.  He's just like a dog, in heat.  An intelligent dog.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

Im not. He is fine...for now


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Im not. He is fine...for now

Click to collapse



So you used to make roms, correct? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello all. I just bought Sparky a bt 
headset.... 
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So you used to make roms, correct?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope, but I dont mind if you think that .


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Nope, but I dont mind if you think that .

Click to collapse



Then....then why you proclaiming yourself as rommistress?! 







@Babydoll, what headset?! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then....then why you proclaiming yourself as rommistress?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a secret


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Its a secret

Click to collapse



Secret, my banana buns that's a secret  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Secret, my banana buns that's a secret
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



mmm that reminds me, I need to get some more bananas so I can make some banana bread. So yummy, So yummy


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

LMAO, Between taking my son to Karate, cleaning the house, going to work, trying to get my REL, getting ready for Kindergarten, moderating , news writing and sleep...I hardly have enought time to flash my phone


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> mmm that reminds me, I need to get some more bananas so I can make some banana bread. So yummy, So yummy

Click to collapse



I love homemade banana bread!  I mean....I'm not a cannibal...>_>

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then....then why you proclaiming yourself as rommistress?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Plantronics in the market here at xda for $10....  

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Plantronics in the market here at xda for $10....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Hmmm... awkwardness...


Don't be... Just whip me up...


Alright, alright, it's not fun anymore... 

@ BD; how's the Sensation so far with S-OFF?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Plantronics in the market here at xda for $10....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Awesome! Is it the voyager or..? 

@Rm, that sounds like quite a load to carry. Are you the one taking karate classes or both you and your son? Haha

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Awesome! Is it the voyager or..?
> 
> @Rm, that sounds like quite a load to carry. Are you the one taking karate classes or both you and your son? Haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Just him, but since hes only 5 I get to stay there the whole time...that load is just the short version


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm, got a job offer out west. Trying to decide if I want to go.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Just him, but since hes only 5 I get to stay there the whole time...that load is just the short version

Click to collapse



Stay strong, sister 



deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, got a job offer out west. Trying to decide if I want to go.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Do a quick SWOT analysis followed by a SWOT-TOWS matrix


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Awesome! Is it the voyager or..?
> 
> @Rm, that sounds like quite a load to carry. Are you the one taking karate classes or both you and your son? Haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes. Voyager.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

<- is bored and overworked...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> <- is bored and overworked...

Click to collapse



<--is tired and pissed off

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> <--is tired and pissed off
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



'Sup watt? How ya doing?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'Sup watt? How ya doing?

Click to collapse



Could be better, but it goes. How goes it with you my asian friend?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

As usual, VERY overworked and slightly underpaid.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Lolx. What really happened to you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I suppose it's time to motivate you about life? 

Why are you feeling depressed anyway?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Lolx. If pooping makes you feel better, mehbe you haz the gay?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Also:


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

The feeling that life sucks is mainly because you are kinda depressed-ish. I used to be like that when I was a teenager, and then... well... not supposed to discuss that on XDA 

Anyway, you are kinda drifting because you have no purpose in life. I suppose that having something to look forward to will make you excited about life


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> There's nothing that makes me excited about life. Seriously. And people do things that make me wanna rip their heads off.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Like what? Troll you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Lolx. Ok man. Stay strong


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mornin'

Is rom mistress an ofiicial mafia member ? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Mornin'
> 
> Is rom mistress an ofiicial mafia member ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's here to whip us into submission. 

p/s: She got me at "whip"


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She's here to whip us into submission.
> 
> p/s: She got me at "whip"

Click to collapse



Still got a crush on her? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Still got a crush on her?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I got a crush on her crushing me.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I got a crush on her crushing me.

Click to collapse



Oh.. I get it.... XD


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Oh.. I get it.... XD
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Do you? You might talk the talk, but do you walk the walk, and balk the balk and chalk the chalk and stalk the stalk?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> So....is this what you perver.....I mean, perverts talk about when the OP and your leader are not around?

Click to collapse



Umm... No. We all talk about these stuff... Including the two you mentioned  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Yeah....I see how it went for one of them

Click to collapse



 do I see a threat here? 
Its just that husam is a believer of the rule #34....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Technically, I'm saying nothing against the rules. However...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

It's hot  Have had to stuck a desk fan inside my PC to help keep it cool  Probably not the best day to convert 150 tv shows...  

Oh and hey Sakai , Dexter, Mom to mom


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey hey hey...
Time for dinner. Or should I wait for the auditor chick to finish work?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey  Up to you


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Up to you

Click to collapse



I'm home. She asked me for dinner, but I'm already home so I asked her to get over here.

Guess who'll be sleeping alone tonight?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm home. She asked me for dinner, but I'm already home so I asked her to get over here.
> 
> Guess who'll be sleeping alone tonight?

Click to collapse



Me? Yeah son! 

@Maxey, dude, you'll be rich! Hopefully 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> sakai, where did you get that sig pic? It's really annoying since we don't actually see her *beep*.

Click to collapse



Lolx. You're not supposed to. And trust me, real live *beeps* are way *beeper* than pixels.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Me? Yeah son!
> 
> @Maxey, dude, you'll be rich! Hopefully
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



hahahah  Well there's been more... Maybe he didn't get the message xD


----------



## MacaronyMaxine (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahah  Well there's been more... Maybe he didn't get the message xD

Click to collapse



I have a spam account now. Lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

^ Wtf?! Who?!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

Ummmmm who the, heck is maxine?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm who the, heck is maxine?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Somone funny  /sarcasm


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm who the, heck is maxine?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Ahahaha, probably hus

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMaxine (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm who the, heck is maxine?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



I'm Max's girlfriend.
Hasn't he told you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonder how long before you get banned? Answer: Not Long

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wonder how long before you get banned?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Soon hopefully... lol Husam Probs.. Couldn't even last 2 days.. If it is him?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Right It's not Husam, Maybe an Admirer


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Right It's not Husam, Maybe an Admirer

Click to collapse



Or a twin. Separated at birth?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMaxine said:


> I have a spam account now. Lol

Click to collapse



Sock puppet , eh? 
BRB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

XD I hope not'


@Mtm xD lol.. not me.. and okay,


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMaxine said:


> I'm Max's girlfriend.
> Hasn't he told you?
> 
> *****

Click to collapse



  

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you trm for editing that out.. Now for BD's quote..


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMaxine said:


> I have a spam account now. Lol

Click to collapse



Mr DanWilson...Nice to see you around.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wonder how long before you get banned? Answer: Not Long
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You, Sir, are correct.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm who the, heck is maxine?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



I think it's Husam haha

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Mr DanWilson...Nice to see you around.

Click to collapse



Oh snap! It's Dan!? Hi there M_T_M, Rommistress, and Notatreofan  Our thread is swarming with mods! I feel so loved. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh snap! It's Dan!? Hi there M_T_M, Rommistress, and Notatreofan  Our thread is swarming with mods! I feel so loved.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



'Afternoon Twitch 

 nice one guys


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Be back later guys, I have math class 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thank you trm for editing that out.. Now for BD's quote..

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm sorry about that. I tried, to, edit it.....it didn't work obviously. My apologies

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

Not your fault BD, just have to edit all traces.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Be back later guys, I have math class
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Seeya, Have fun ..  Well as much as you can from maths


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> You, Sir, are correct.

Click to collapse



That was my answer  look at the edits


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 3, 2011)

And the moral of the story is if your going to do something ban worthy, don't get caughtdo it.


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Let's all use titles instead of making a real message.*


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's not and say we did


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys, We just all used Titles to talk instead of posts 

I lied 

Hey


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Not your fault BD, just have to edit all traces.

Click to collapse



Well, I appreciate you understanding. I've been having an issue on both my Nexus S and the Sensation where I get two reply boxes/screens on top of the other. I don't/can't always tell when it happens. However, when it does edits that I make don't always show up in the reply screen that actually posts....they show up in the one that gets deleted/overwritten.....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Just talking to dan  he has a message for you TRM,  "Cheers Doll." 



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just talking to dan  he has a message for you TRM,  "Cheers Doll."
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ummmmmmn.....okay. Cheers to you and Dan.... confuzzled I am.....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

Not quite sure whats going on here, but since it involves mods and spam accounts, im staying away for awhile.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate slow, ignorant people. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

Give me all your nuggets

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I hate slow, ignorant people.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



And you are referring to whom? ..might I ask.....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Don't talk about Hussam on his absence!!

Click to collapse



Youre a funny guy mtm

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And you are referring to whom? ..might I ask.....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



The jersey driver doing 50 in the left lane. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And you are referring to whom? ..might I ask.....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Since chick in my summer program. In our class our teacher asks us what we were concerned of after college and I said I was concerned about not being about to get a job and the girl said "Then change your major, being a nurse is more important anyways." She's basically saying that her job is more important and is going to get a job, but I would bet my life that she won't even graduate. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Flashed InsertCoin 1.0.9, waiting for boot!

Click to collapse



why do you mess with your phone after all teh trouble you've had?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello 

Twitch
Milad


Anyone that is watching this thread offline that is going to pop on in the next 5 min or so


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi dave. Sup?

Click to collapse



Not much, made it to wednesday only 2 more days then the weekend then 2 days of work then vacation!!!!! 

4 total days of work left


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not much, made it to wednesday only 2 more days then the weekend then 2 days of work then vacation!!!!!
> 
> 4 total days of work left

Click to collapse



hi david, milad


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi watt. Restoring my nand to LeeDrOiD.

Click to collapse



didnt like insert coin? mess with cm7 a lil more.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No. It was slow and didn't have input animations.
> I have played with CM7 a lot and always went back to Sense.
> ****. there's a fly in my room and it's trolling me!!
> 
> T_T.

Click to collapse



trolololol 
trying to get extended battery from verizon. wish me luck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

I might go back to sense.. Sense = Awesome  But occasionaly slow


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I might go back to sense.. Sense = Awesome  But occasionaly slow

Click to collapse



sense sucks donkey bawls


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @MM hi and yeah. the features worth the slowness.
> P.S. just installed ubuntu font on my phone, but the weather degree on the weather clock has the lowest part trimmed a bit. You know how to fix it?

Click to collapse



use stock font? then get laid?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> sense sucks donkey bawls

Click to collapse



XD Well then...


 xD 40 mins to download -_-

Edit; Sticking with nnon ball sucking aosp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, ubuntu font looks much better.
> Get laid? Yeah sure. I don't even have a girlfriend. Never had.

Click to collapse



Don't need a girlfriend to get laid


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't like prostitutes.
> 
> P.S. this is what I mean:

Click to collapse



XD I wasn't thinking that but fair enough 

Awesoem


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So, what where you thinking?

Click to collapse



just get laid? like a friend that likes you? how it happened with me.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

Look, I am finally an official OT Troll. I have a quote in my sig. Yup, I am awesome. Now to reserect ORDer. Yup


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^ mtm is right. And I don't have any lady friends that like me. Heck, i don't have any lady friends.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I'll be your friend! Wait...what am I saying?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Look, I am finally an official OT Troll. I have a quote in my sig. Yup, I am awesome. Now to reserect ORDer. Yup

Click to collapse



Wow, But it's not official until your a mafia member  

But when did he say that? And after 9 years (I think) We're only at v1.0?  

Oh and I see what you did thar.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I'll be your friend! Wait...what am I saying?

Click to collapse



Your saying that you will get him laid...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

He said During the mess yesterday.

And um...I want no part in that!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your saying that you will get him laid...

Click to collapse





Whats all this talk about getting laid and prostitutes?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> He said During the mess yesterday.
> 
> And um...I want no part in that!

Click to collapse



Ahh Okay 

Didn't thinik so


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

we are being watched..... logs out


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats all this talk about getting laid and prostitutes?

Click to collapse



Hey david  I forgot now.. lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey david  I forgot now.. lol

Click to collapse



LOL

Heymax

and Hello MOD That banned husam


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Heymax
> 
> and Hello MOD That banned husam

Click to collapse



I didnt do it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Husam said she didn't.. Otherwise the job would've been done sooner 

Also On topic but Go Launcher with all the extras (Apps) Is awesome...

Oh adn Im going to spain tomoroow


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I didnt do it.

Click to collapse



oh ok then hello mod that edited a bunch of posts  

Including 

This

Disgusting....


LOL


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok then hello mod that edited a bunch of posts
> 
> Including
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. Yup, that was me 

@other guy I LOVE Go Launcher...but now I am using SPB Shell. Love that too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Change of topic: Guys, look at this:

Click to collapse



Did it fall off?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> It was not her........

Click to collapse



a little late on that response 


TheRomMistress said:


> lol. Yup, that was me
> 
> @other guy I LOVE Go Launcher...but now I am using SPB Shell. Love that too

Click to collapse



LOL


Question: Did u take his joke that got him banned seriously or did it make u laugh and the other mods did?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol. Yup, that was me
> 
> @other guy I LOVE Go Launcher...but now I am using SPB Shell. Love that too

Click to collapse



Otherguy?!  yeah it's pretty awesome, Is SPB anyood then? May give it a try


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Change of topic: Guys, look at this:

Click to collapse



What is it? 

chandelier? Satellite Dish?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I didnt do it.

Click to collapse



I honestly don't mind you're presence, it's fine with me 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> go launcher is pretty good, but nothing beats Sense.

Click to collapse



CM7 with Sense theme and go launcher.. I think you'll find it does


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> a little late on that response
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither. But that is neither here nor their. 



MacaronyMax said:


> Otherguy?!  yeah it's pretty awesome, Is SPB anyood then? May give it a try

Click to collapse



I love it. It is slow at startup but helps me stay organized and pretty


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

I like when the mods are here, it shows that we matter 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> There were other Mods upset about his comment also......one of them being me

Click to collapse



Ya veo, ¿por qué os escandaliza?


LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

@TRM Will have to try that out in a bit then 

@Twitch Hii 

@Milad Unlucky, How come? 

@David la speake de english?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @TRM Will have to try that out in a bit then
> 
> @Twitch Hii
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U No Google translate on chrome? 

anyway here is what i asked: 
I see why you take offense? LOL


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya veo, ¿por qué os escandaliza?
> 
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



English translation or ban 

@MTM Why you no translate him but you translate you?

Edit: Darn, beat me to it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U No Google translate on chrome?
> 
> anyway here is what i asked:
> I see why you take offense? LOL

Click to collapse



XD Haha Thanks  Because I'm using Opera  I blame the ad in orbs sig.. MAde me change


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> English translation or ban
> 
> @MTM Why you no translate him but you translate you?

Click to collapse



i already translated in my previous post 

Y U Ban Me When there is google translate ? 

LOL Just messing with ya


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi everyone!  For my work studies I'm working in the computer lab. Woo7 woo7! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi everyone!  For my work studies I'm working in the computer lab. Woo7 woo7!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Cool

btw below is my signature in response to your signature 


-Your signature is worse then mine-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

should i get my first computer fired up? windows 98, 500mhz processor, 512mb ram


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I like when the mods are here, it shows that we matter
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Quite an ego you have there 

Hi I'm conantroutman. first time poster. Long time lurker 





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Quite an ego you have there
> 
> Hi I'm conantroutman. first time poster. Long time lurker
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to the mafia thread, maybe u come member if u want and twitch says ok?? And when husam is unbanned


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Welcome to the mafia thread, maybe u come member if u want and twitch says ok?? And when husam is unbanned

Click to collapse



husam is back tomorrow iirc....

And twitch knows to stay on my good side or he wont be posting in the MT4G section anymore  



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Quite an ego you have there
> 
> Hi I'm conantroutman. first time poster. Long time lurker
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi conantroutman  Long time no post. We are being lurked upon? Now it makes me feel more important  haha

@David, there is a grammatical error in your signature. I'm not going to let you know what it is. 

-My signature is better than yours because yours has flaws-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> husam is back tomorrow iirc....
> 
> And twitch knows to stay on my good side or he wont be posting in the MT4G section anymore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are the mt4g mod?  I didn't even know that! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey again 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You are the mt4g mod?  I didn't even know that!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



lol i thought you did, oh well, you do now 

ive been a lurker here for a while..... oh the things seen that are now buried away in the depths of this thread.... 
plenty of skeletons in this closet.....

haha that's enough trolling from me, im out before this thread fills my inbox....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> lol i thought you did, oh well, you do now
> 
> ive been a lurker here for a while..... oh the things seen that are now buried away in the depths of this thread....
> plenty of skeletons in this closet.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Proof of your skeletons is nonexistent.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, goodnight. I'm gonna kill myself tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Lets not do that.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, goodnight. I'm gonna kill myself tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



night man. TF?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, ****, I can't sleep, again.
> @twitch. do what?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Kill yourself? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, goodnight. I'm gonna kill myself tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Why kill yourself when I can haz you banned? That is surely to hurt just as much


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah no I don't want that. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Oh pooh, well it was worth a shot.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe I asked for it later.
> P.S. how do you think i should do it? I think the best way is to throw my car off a cliff, right?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Stop this talk. It is bad. Very BAD! I keel you!


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks. Then you will make it easier for me. Lol. Ok, do it.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Poor puppy.
> I seriously should sleep, but I can't. Probably shouldn't have taken that cup of coffee at 12 am...
> P.S. where are the Mafia guys? It's just me and a police officer here!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



From the mouth of Mr Clown:


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm here milad. Don't keel yourself, Mafia will miss you

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I AM in bed. Alone, as always...
> 
> 
> Trollolololololololol.
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries. I sleep with my 5 year old. Me <---soon to be divorceee'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> No worries. I sleep with my 5 year old. Me <---soon to be divorceee'

Click to collapse



That's no fun. Wish the best for you.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

So, I figured I'd pay the family a visit. I see the XDA fuzz everywhere now that Husam decided to get himself 48 hours. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> So, I figured I'd pay the family a visit. I see the XDA fuzz everywhere now that Husam decided to get himself 48 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



And u are??


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Reference that OP sir. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Reference that OP sir.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Cool a long time old member actually posting in here again


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha, yeah. Old people are the only ones that looks at the OP anyway.
You guys don't listen to twitch now do you? He's still a n00b right?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello everyone ... and nosey mods

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hello everyone ... and nosey mods
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Your mom is nosy. Yup, I went there.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm going to Ban you for those momma jokes. *shakes finger*

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Your mom is nosy. Yup, I went there.

Click to collapse



Pfft, you always go there. And yes she is, paranoid to.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Haha, yeah. Old people are the only ones that looks at the OP anyway.
> You guys don't listen to twitch now do you? He's still a n00b right?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



ya i guess so...

Its actually a shock me and Max are the oldest original XDA members in this thread that still post 

im new to the mafia, but not new to xda


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay, what do you all think. Does this sound like BS to you? Text from my ex(not word for word) :she asks for a big favor, needs 500$ for a surgery for breast cancer, onlyy has 60days to live without it.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i guess so...
> 
> Its actually a shock me and Max are the oldest original XDA members in this thread that still post
> 
> im new to the mafia, but not new to xda

Click to collapse



I've been around for a little while. I haven't been much as of late. You can only call Twitch a n00b so many times, etc.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, what do you all think. Does this sound like BS to you? Text from my ex(not word for word) :she asks for a big favor, needs 500$ for a surgery for breast cancer, onlyy has 60days to live without it.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sounds like a $500 crack party to me... breast cancer surgery cost thousands. $500 wont do anything. I just billed a 1 month chemotherapy regiment at work yesterday for about $5,900. She fails. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Sounds like a $500 crack party to me... breast cancer surgery cost thousands. $500 wont do anything. I just billed a 1 month chemotherapy regiment at work yesterday for about $5,900. She fails.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Also we have health care up here...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also we have health care up here...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I still vote crack party. Tell her that you'll pay the bill in person... see how she handles that. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfft, you always go there. And yes she is, paranoid to.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You should hear me in person. Its habit.


I vote crack party


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

Update, said I couldn't pay till I got my paycheck (like 15days) and that I would have to be at the surgery. She said the surgery was Friday, so that wouldn't work. 
Oh, and voting for crack party doesn't really count since I'm sure she doesn't do that sh!t
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You should hear me in person. Its habit.
> 
> 
> I vote crack party

Click to collapse



Wow, bet that gets annoying eh lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

@DD: Never give money to yur ex, unless you really owed said money.

@Twitch: go for a career you like, not one where the job opportunity is excellent. Excellence is defined by your own effort, don't be discouraged.

@Milad: Dude, there's so many things in life worth living for. Unless you have experienced them all, don't go dying. Wouldn't be embarrassing to end up... in hell I suppose, for nothing but offing yourself? You wouldn't have much to chat about with the fellow inmates 

@Coldskies: hey hey hey!

@EVERYONE: GOOD MORNING!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @DD: Never give money to yur ex, unless you really owed said money.

Click to collapse



Haha, sad thing is she owes me money

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, sad thing is she owes me money
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Then you shouldn't give her any.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

@Sakai hey hey hey!

So, my son loves annoying orange. Hahaha

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> @Sakai hey hey hey!
> 
> So, my son loves annoying orange. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Uggg, he is so annoying! Why does anyone like him. I think he is just Fred's voice just slowed down

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

My children will never get to watch youtube until they learn how to bypass my filters. 

"DAD, why doesn't youtube work?"

"Because. Now finish your homework."


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then you shouldn't give her any.

Click to collapse



Yeah, ik, but if it ends up where I am at the hospital with her and she needs the money for it... I doubt I could say no

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My children will never get to watch youtube until they learn how to bypass my filters.
> 
> "DAD, why doesn't youtube work?"
> 
> "Because. Now finish your homework."

Click to collapse



You has children?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My children will never get to watch youtube until they learn how to bypass my filters.
> 
> "DAD, why doesn't youtube work?"
> 
> "Because. Now finish your homework."

Click to collapse



He can watch some thing until school starts. Then he is locked in his bedroom with an abacus and all of my college texts. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfft, you always go there. And yes she is, paranoid to.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, bet that gets annoying eh lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yea, I even annoy myself...however, I have done it so much that I moved my habit onto others and it became their habit as well. Weird how that works.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

I though Canada has nationalized healthcare?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You has children?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I plan to. Probably my very own football team, too. Or a basketball team, if she's alright with it... or a mixed tennis doubles... or just a tennis player... would a golden retriever be too much? 



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> He can watch some thing until school starts. Then he is locked in his bedroom with an abacus and all of my college texts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Abacus sucks. It teaches rote memorization without the need and ability to understand, comprehend, and be creative. I'm Chinese. I should know. 



TheRomMistress said:


> Yea, I even annoy myself...however, I have done it so much that I moved my habit onto others and it became their habit as well. Weird how that works.

Click to collapse



Good morning my mistress. How may I not serve you today?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

sup guys....


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Heya, watt!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sakai is Asian?! Why do I need an abacus when you can teach him calculus! Hahaga

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I though Canada has nationalized healthcare?

Click to collapse



Yeah, we do, ther are both national and provincial heathcare programs. But some things you still have to pay for. Tried googling it to see if this was one of them, but didnt find anything substantial.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yea, I even annoy myself...however, I have done it so much that I moved my habit onto others and it became their habit as well. Weird how that works.

Click to collapse



Next thing you know all the mafia is making your mom jokes


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Sakai is Asian?! Why do I need an abacus when you can teach him calculus! Hahaga
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'd thought that everyone knew... but why teach him calculus when he can learn... erm... financial derivatives!



deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, we do, ther are both national and provincial heathcare programs. But some things you still have to pay for. Tried googling it to see if this was one of them, but didnt find anything substantial.

Click to collapse



Not sure about that. In Malaysia, everything healthcare is provided. Eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

You take back the accounting comment! 

I probably forgot about the Asian thing. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Lolx. Alright. Done.



But I am what my relatives call a "Banana" (heya twitch) because I might be yellow outside, but I'm white inside


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

you guys know if you dont have an iphone,









































you dont have an iphone!?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

for making me scroll...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> for making me scroll...

Click to collapse



hehehehehehehhe


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't make me scroll!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Don't make me scroll!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



hehehehete


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Lalalalalalalalalalala

I'm so bored now that crunchtime is over...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm about to ride. Its still really hot though. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Ride under the suuuuunnn


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ride under the suuuuunnn

Click to collapse



in hell? thats away from the sun?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

I have no idea watt I just said.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Puns?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Puns?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



There is little porpoise in puns. It may be fan-tastic for some, but I'm seldom blown away by it.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Since chick in my summer program. In our class our teacher asks us what we were concerned of after college and I said I was concerned about not being about to get a job and the girl said "Then change your major, being a nurse is more important anyways." She's basically saying that her job is more important and is going to get a job, but I would bet my life that she won't even graduate.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yep. Stupidity at it's finest. Not to mention obnoxious and grandiose ideas of self importance.....dumba$$ chick  

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

Also hello.....drunk Sparky went out with his drunk brother....this is gonna be a fuuuuuuuunn nite. 
(drunk sparky and sober sparky are complete opposites of each other even though technically they are the same person)
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also hello.....drunk Sparky went out with his drunk brother....this is gonna be a fuuuuuuuunn nite.
> (drunk sparky and sober sparky are complete opposites of each other even though technically they are the same person)
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



make sure hes safe. my dad and i almost got into a car accident cause he was drinking


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> make sure hes safe. my dad and i almost got into a car accident cause he was drinking

Click to collapse



I took his keys and called the cab company we used to work for. Not only, do I know the dispatcher (I trained him) but all the drivers as well...So, I made sure they sent a good driver and that the would have someone waiting outside when the bar (Elks club actually) closes.....I'm not a rookie when it comes to drunk Sparky...  
But I greatly appreciate your concern watt. I know you only have good intentions. Thank you.
On another note...how are you? I replied to ur email right as my netbook froze. Did you get it?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Drinking does not mix well with me. Too many stories, or reasons I don't. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

I haz Sparky's keys 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Could the grocery by my work have a better banner?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I took his keys and called the cab company we used to work for. Not only, do I know the dispatcher (I trained him) but all the drivers as well...So, I made sure they sent a good driver and that the would have someone waiting outside when the bar (Elks club actually) closes.....I'm not a rookie when it comes to drunk Sparky...
> But I greatly appreciate your concern watt. I know you only have good intentions. Thank you.
> On another note...how are you? I replied to ur email right as my netbook froze. Did you get it?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



i havent checked, been crackflashing lately so i dont even set up gmail

edit: i haaz not recieved communication


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

Who else thinks Rommistress should be a part of the mafia? She chills here enough.  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Could the grocery by my work have a better banner?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Big meat, bigger boners!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twitch?! 

Also, the fuzz can't join the Mafia, silly. She should tho. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's another one just for Sakai. This is 10min from my apt. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Here's another one just for Sakai. This is 10min from my apt. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



OMG! How did you know I love Long John Silver?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha, intuition. I also figured the soak n wet helps. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyway, if the ROM mistress would deign to honour us with her membership... I'm sure having an esteemed moderator would help prevent spam


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Twitch?!
> 
> Also, the fuzz can't join the Mafia, silly. She should tho.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Coldskies! How be you? Long time no post 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I also think TRM would be a cool Mafia member.
> Haven't killed myself, yet.
> P.S. how great is the app button saviour? Totally saved my life, the buttons on my Desire are pretty f***ed up.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



One day at a time


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do u mean?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Living life one day at a time. You'll find something worth living for 

Or would you want me to put the fear of God into your soul in a one-to-one counselling session?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Believe me, I've been doing it for 21 years and haven't found that.
> And the other think doesn't work either.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Well, there is just so much to life that you have not experienced yet. How can you off yourself and not go through it all?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Flag for help/call the insurance co.?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Inception? That messes with your brains so much that you can't be angry anymore. Or Jackass. That works too.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

The Hangover? The Sopranos? HIMYM? All great


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Watched hangover 1, don't have 2. Don't want to watch a TV show and I've watched all of HIMYM.

Click to collapse



You are a hard man to please.

How about LotR Extended version?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

I know!

Pr0n!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nah, don't want to fap. Maybe I watched memento.

Click to collapse



District 9? I saw it in the cinema, and my ex hated the gore...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh yeah... The Departed is cool too. Kept my eyes glued on the screen.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone  How is everyone?  I got my laptop last night!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Twitch. I'm doing good. Just been busy. I'm preparing to apply to grad school. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

@M_T_M, Hey  I am yellow, but I'm no sunshine haha

@Coldskies, what are you applying to take in grad school?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm looking at a couple different types of programs. Its all has to do with pathenogenesis. Host/cell interaction, how a bacteria or virus infects a cell and causes infection.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> I'm looking at a couple different types of programs. Its all has to do with pathenogenesis. Host/cell interaction, how a bacteria or virus infects a cell and causes infection.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Zombies? 

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, that nap was good. Still feel tired. Maybe I should a take a cup of coffee.

Click to collapse



My Iranian friend, you know what you need. Swag

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> /me butting in
> Yes, yes it is......in 90% of the cases once the zip file is put on the sd card go to bootlader and the phone will find the file automatically.
> Using your volume keys press "yes" and viola....new radio in.
> Just make sure he flashes the right radio otherwise....brick time

Click to collapse



I have never bothered with my radio. It works fine. But from what I have read, yes, this is the way. I think you might have to rename it. But if he is a noob, I wouldn't recommend flashing a radio, people mess up way to often with that.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks mtm. I'll flash it for him, he's too noob to do that. He's using Virtuous v2.0 and I'll flash the radio that came with the gingerbread update.
> Also, is any  recovery other than CWM available for DZ? because it sucks. I searched the dev forum but only I found only CWM and a mod of it.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with cwm?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 4, 2011)

THIS SONG.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a07dDvHqsNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

So much amazing.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

u mad mafiafags?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> make sure hes safe. my dad and i almost got into a car accident cause he was drinking

Click to collapse



+1

My cousin and his friend were riding there skateboards on the sidewalk one day when they were around 15. The next thing they know, this drunk guy hit them and pulled them with his car for over a mile. My cousin was in a coma for several days and now at 23, still has the mentality of a 15 year old. His friend had his leg amputated. Soooo....DONT DRIVE DRUNK







or I KEEL YOU

BTW, Good Morning.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> u mad mafiafags?

Click to collapse



Welcome back. We have decided to overrun your thread, as you can see. But dont be sad. Be happy now.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Welcome back. We have decided to overrun your thread, as you can see. But dont be sad. Be happy now.

Click to collapse



I'm not sad, I want to kill the mod that banned me and I read some of the other comments, why is everyone "worshiping" you?

@MTM: don't be that happy 
@milad, thx hi


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> By the tone of your post it seems obvious that you enjoy being on "vacations", eh?

Click to collapse



you can say that 
although i was thinking of not coming back to the ot again


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can say that
> although i was thinking of not coming back to the ot again

Click to collapse



Is that a threat? Hmmm....

No one "worshiping" me that I can see.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Allow me to laugh at that statement..........Ha!
> You are OT Hussam...there is no scape   BTW......wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse



restarting my netbook 

@trm: fine, kissing ur a$$.. whatever you like to use.... in fear of your punishment


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Morning everybody

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> restarting my netbook
> 
> @trm: fine, kissing ur a$$.. whatever you like to use.... in fear of your punishment

Click to collapse



I am harmless


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I am harmless

Click to collapse



indeed 


M_T_M said:


> What posts?

Click to collapse



he's hallucinating again

@watt hi


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What posts?

Click to collapse



lol! Yes, how would he have such an awesome post count if he deleted them all


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, he deletes some of em.

Click to collapse



M_T_M can never do such thing


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh c'mon, then why I don't his "what posts" post?

Click to collapse



you're seeing stuff, are you off your medication?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're seeing stuff, are you off your medication?

Click to collapse



Mtm does change posts. I've noticed from what he has toured then what people quote

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

Or just flat out deletes them all together. I've seen him do that a ton of times. Troll a noob, let it sit for an hour or so. Bam, gone.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mtm does change posts. I've noticed from what he has toured then what people quote
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



THAT is the exact reason why I always quote him 

Hi guys! Husam, stop being angry and chill out.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

Think I'm gonna start quoting every mtm post I see

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> Think I'm gonna start quoting every mtm post I see
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Or save them onto a .txt file haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> Think I'm gonna start quoting every mtm post I see
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



We should all do it

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No one's angry. I'm just depressed, as always.

Click to collapse



Super emo member of OT.  Hi! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm about to punch the new market in the face
Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm about to punch the new market in the face
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Install the old one then 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Install the old one then
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



It keeps updating by it self because its an htc evo 4g rom -.-

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

Never updated my market. Like my themed old one

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It keeps updating by it self because its an htc evo 4g rom -.-
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Stop it from updating in TiBu

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It keeps updating by it self because its an htc evo 4g rom -.-
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Why don't you like new market? I think it's snazzy. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> New market sucks. The search function only searches books and in app section it never finds anything. Google must srsly do something about it.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, works fine for me when I want to look up an app. Maybe you're doing something wrong 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Froze the market updater in TiBu

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You noobs need to stop smoking hashish as it will rot your cerebellums!!
> Some of you are onto me and I can't have that....let's see..ini mini mani mo, I wonder where my fist will go?

Click to collapse



Quoted

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Install the old one then
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Sup idavid, long time no see 



watt9493 said:


> It keeps updating by it self because its an htc evo 4g rom -.-
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



How goes it watt? 



boborone said:


> Never updated my market. Like my themed old one
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Hey BOBO 


twitch351 said:


> Why don't you like new market? I think it's snazzy.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



hello banana 



m1l4droid said:


> New market sucks. The search function only searches books and in app section it never finds anything. Google must srsly do something about it.

Click to collapse



Hey milad and i have issues with apps not updating in the new market so i went back to the old one


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sup idavid, long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It goes sh!tty. Tropical storm warning for west palm beach where my girlfriend is

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Twitch! Y U call me emo? I'm not emo. I don't dress like those fags.

Click to collapse



u some times act emo


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You noobs need to stop smoking hashish as it will rot your cerebellums!!
> Some of you are onto me and I can't have that....let's see..ini mini mani mo, I wonder where my fist will go?

Click to collapse



Double quote 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> Double quote
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Haha 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Quoted
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



LMAO! When I get the chance, I'm thanking you haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2011)

*Mega troll level reached!!!*



boborone said:


> I really like Pokemon....it makes me giggle like a 3 year old boy
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



This is just to prove you guys about how easily is to alter the "quoting" system and accuse me of posting stuff when I never did


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Twitch! Y U call me emo? I'm not emo. I don't dress like those fags.

Click to collapse



Emo, was originally a state of mind, not a fashion statement. At least where I live that's the case. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is just to prove you guys about how easily is to alter the "quoting" system and accuse me of posting stuff when I never did

Click to collapse



We caught on, don't try and hide the fact that we got you 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> We caught on, don't try and hide the fact that we got you
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



And just to prove you that things are not what they seem...go here and look at the date on post #3 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1196463


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i havent checked, been crackflashing lately so i dont even set up gmail
> 
> edit: i haaz not recieved communication

Click to collapse



K. I'll resend...
Also hi.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> +1
> 
> My cousin and his friend were riding there skateboards on the sidewalk one day when they were around 15. The next thing they know, this drunk guy hit them and pulled them with his car for over a mile. My cousin was in a coma for several days and now at 23, still has the mentality of a 15 year old. His friend had his leg amputated. Soooo....DONT DRIVE DRUNK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not only would Sparky NEVER do that....I WOULD NEVER ALLOW IT. I haz hook on deck to hang drunk sparky from when he needs to dry out...   
 I iz not rookie when dealing with drunk Sparky (whom will remain a completely different person from sober sparky even though they technically share the same body)
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



only n00bs admit trolling


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> And just to prove you that things are not what they seem...go here and look at the date on post #3
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1196463

Click to collapse



Troll do you not. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

xda app! Y u no show avatars our pictures!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> xda app! Y u no show avatars our pictures!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Exit out of the app....and restart...if that doesn't work....well. 0.o

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Husam, welcome back !!!!    

Hey BD!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey Husam, welcome back !!!!
> 
> Hey BD!!

Click to collapse



<-- look there, I'm back in black
thx and hi


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> <-- look there, I'm back in black
> thx and hi

Click to collapse



.......
THAT WAS LAME


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> .......
> THAT WAS LAME

Click to collapse



yeah 

@milad, as long as it's not an emo pic, it's ok


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah
> 
> @milad, as long as it's not an emo pic, it's ok

Click to collapse



It'll be an emo pic.....

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It'll be an emo pic.....
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



300 moar posts to go


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wanna change my avatar. What do u think?

Click to collapse



nice new avatar, question where do i make one like that?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey Husam, welcome back !!!!
> 
> Hey BD!!

Click to collapse



Hiya!
David
Milad
Husam
Anyone the heck else in here..... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> <---- How is it?
> 
> For the last time,* I'M NOT AN EMO FAG!*

Click to collapse



^emo 

hey bd


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sense makes me want to throw up

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. GTFO.
> 
> @hus. STFU.

Click to collapse



Even sense 1 is too laggy for my taste

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 4, 2011)

welcome back husam, hope your behaving yourself 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> welcome back husam, hope your behaving yourself
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



you know I wont


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

i might need to redo my nose on my avatar, something is off..


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

Hold the phone...the lonely stoner seems to free his mind at night...at at night.....
I love that song....
Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2011)

Kid Cudi is old news...try listening to the Roots, Milli Vanilli and or Sir Mix A lot 



Babydoll25 said:


> Hold the phone...the lonely stoner seems to free his mind at night...at at night.....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Kid Cudi is old news...try listening to the Roots, Milli Vanilli and or Sir Mix A lot

Click to collapse



I listen to all of those....I was just in the mood for THAT song....I also listen to slick rick, grand master flash, eric b and rakim......should I keep going?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys! I just realized something!!
> LIFE SUCKS!

Click to collapse



Life does not, give you more than you can handle even though it may feel that way sometimes....it is the powers above way of showing you your true strength.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Listen you!! I don't know you in person but whatever is happening in your life can not darken life itself....be glad for what you have, if you are a religious person-I'm almost sure you are- thank God for your blessing and lastly...smile, it can always get worse...believe me, I know

Click to collapse



OMG, am I dreaming?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OMG, am I dreaming?

Click to collapse



Yes. Go back to sleep....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Listen you!! I don't know you in person but whatever is happening in your life can not darken life itself....be glad for what you have, if you are a religious person-I'm almost sure you are- thank God for your blessing and lastly...smile, it can always get worse...believe me, I know

Click to collapse



Life can always get worse. Did you wake up today milad? Yes? Be thankful for that. You have a roof over your head, a car, food, television, clothes, theres a lot to life milad.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm glad for what I have, and I know there are a lot of people that their lives are far worse than mine. I just feel that way, I can't help it!
> 
> For the record, I'm not religious. I'm not an atheist but not religious either.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I've to take a dump.

Click to collapse



TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish my migrane was gone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I wish my migrane was gone
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



So do I.... What are u taking? Anything?

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> My hat off to you BD   You are old school just like some of us when it comes to Hip-Hop
> Now....to reference rakim....that's an extra bonus for you

Click to collapse



My father always said you can't truly enjoy a genre of music unless you learn It's history and go back to the beginning.. 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So do I.... What are u taking? Anything?
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Aleve and coca cola. No prescriptions (no health insurance) 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Aleve and coca cola. No prescriptions (no health insurance)
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Try gatorade and/or water. Soda has caffeine which is known to dehydrate and DEHYDRATION WILL MAKE A MIGRAINE WORSE. its been documented.... Also what about advil/ibubrofen is included in some prescription migraine medicines.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Kid Cudi is old news...try listening to the Roots, Milli Vanilli and or Sir Mix A lot

Click to collapse



And you're saying that Kid Cudi is old news?!?! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try gatorade and/or water. Soda has caffeine which is known to dehydrate and DEHYDRATION WILL MAKE A MIGRAINE WORSE. its been documented.... Also what about advil ibubrofen is included in some prescription migraine medicines....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Coke makes my migranes lessen in strength, and advil makes my stomach bleed because of chrons disease. :/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 4, 2011)

TWITCH y the eff did u de-friend me???


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Must... flash... ROM.... Can't take it...

Click to collapse



Cm7?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> TWITCH y the eff did u de-friend me???

Click to collapse



because he switched his username


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> TWITCH y the eff did u de-friend me???

Click to collapse



sup Erick


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Why do my clothes smell burnt when coming out of the dryer?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Obviously my sarcasm was not clearly understood when I cited rappers that were around waaaaaaay before you were even conceived

Click to collapse



 I clearly understood....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Im bored 

3 and half more hours of work


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why do my clothes smell burnt when coming out of the dryer?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



They are heating up to much....also you may need to clean the filter and/or dryer vent....get to it grasshopper

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> GTFO!
> Sense FTW!
> I also want a new phone but me have no money...

Click to collapse



CM7 is amazing sir. Sense is a resource hog. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup Erick

Click to collapse



husam why is there an invisiable link in your sig


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> husam why is there an invisiable link in your sig

Click to collapse



idk how it happened, it only did 
the whole lower part of my sig is linked to here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk how it happened, it only did
> the whole lower part of my sig is linked to here

Click to collapse



lol, did u make a white image that long or something and stick the link in there lol


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lol, did u make a white image that long or something and stick the link in there lol

Click to collapse



no, there is nothing in there


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, there is nothing in there

Click to collapse



so weird...


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, there is nothing in there

Click to collapse



Doodoodoodoodoodoodoo dun dun dun 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

View attachment 677625
you be jelly



Babydoll25 said:


> Doodoodoodoodoodoodoo dun dun dun
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 677625
> you be jelly

Click to collapse



htc home 3?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> htc home 3?

Click to collapse



si
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Going to flash back to an old rom shortly, im having weird issues with the current one


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Going to flash back to an old rom shortly, im having weird issues with the current one

Click to collapse



Bug? that's not a bug, that's a feature!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bug? that's not a bug, that's a feature!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



no latly on this rom ive been running, sometimes ill get a call and can answer it but cant hear anything and then so i try to end the call and it ends apparently then i cant adjust the volume of anything it stil says in call volume, i never had any of these issues on a rom ive been running for a long time..


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

Heyy everyone. I'm heading out camping this weekend, so I won't be around till Sunday night first time off I'm over 1 1/2 years

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy everyone. I'm heading out camping this weekend, so I won't be around till Sunday night first time off I'm over 1 1/2 years
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



enjoy your stay at fat camp


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> enjoy your stay at fat camp

Click to collapse



Fffffuuuuuu. I weigh 140

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Fffffuuuuuu. I weigh 140
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



How tall are you? 5-2?

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> How tall are you? 5-2?
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Haha, then I would need fat camp. Nah, I'm 5-11

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, then I would need fat camp. Nah, I'm 5-11
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not fat at all, that's how tall I am and weight 200 to 205 (depending on my bowel movement that day). You need skinny camp.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

I do have a beer gut that I can't get rid of no matter how much I ride. But my arms and legs are solid.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm not fat at all, that's how tall I am and weight 200 to 205 (depending on my bowel movement that day). You need skinny camp.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Funny how bowel movements can do that, I can weigh 145 some mornings, and then drop to 140 by night nd I'm not skinny, I'm just perfect

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm not fat at all, that's how tall I am and weight 200 to 205 (depending on my bowel movement that day). You need skinny camp.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



HE needs skinny camp??

you need to take a look at me xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> HE needs skinny camp??
> 
> you need to take a look at me xD

Click to collapse



Yeah, you so skinny all I see is a eyeball. (<Avitar)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

Alright... way to start a morning. Read this thread here and see if I'm justified in reporting the last post. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16330798#post16330798


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright... way to start a morning. Read this thread here and see if I'm justified in reporting the last post.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16330798#post16330798

Click to collapse



yup report

he really got you


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup report
> 
> he really got you

Click to collapse



Sigh... I hate it when I had to start a day with anger. It's bad for my mojo. Anyway, I reported his post like the good boy I'm pretending to be.

And my birdie signature was deemed offensive so I removed it. 

Anyway, any suggestions for a non-offensive signature?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright... way to start a morning. Read this thread here and see if I'm justified in reporting the last post.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16330798#post16330798

Click to collapse



I replied ....like a bawwwwws


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I replied ....like a bawwwwws

Click to collapse



@ MTM: mind locking down the thread? I'm not really sure I can stomach another trolling without replying in expletives...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sigh... I hate it when I had to start a day with anger. It's bad for my mojo. Anyway, I reported his post like the good boy I'm pretending to be.
> 
> And my birdie signature was deemed offensive so I removed it.
> 
> Anyway, any suggestions for a non-offensive signature?

Click to collapse



"rooting mah  sgsII leik a bau5"
Should be your signature

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I replied ....like a bawwwwws

Click to collapse



not sure if troll, or just a mod xD


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @ MTM: mind locking down the thread? I'm not really sure I can stomach another trolling without replying in expletives...

Click to collapse



Sure.....but before it happens....you got pwnd!!!" 
Just to clarify ....I'm not laughing at you but with you 

On a serious note ....this is the type if cancer we are trying to get rid of as a Mod team ....if this ever happens ....report it ASAP, please


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sure.....but before it happens....you got pwnd!!!" :eek;
> Just to clarify ....I'm not laughing at you but with you
> 
> On a serious note ....this is the type if cancer we are trying to get rid of as a Mod team ....if this ever happens ....report it ASAP, please

Click to collapse



*reports half of ot*
Job done mtm 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sure.....but before it happens....you got pwnd!!!"
> Just to clarify ....I'm not laughing at you but with you
> 
> On a serious note ....this is the type if cancer we are trying to get rid of as a Mod team ....if this ever happens ....report it ASAP, please

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know. I was prepared to be pwned like an underling minion, but I wasn't expecting snark to that level. 

I mean, coming from the Desire forum, there was at least a FULL start to finish guide IN THE STICKIES. I read all the stickies, and even tried to read up on some of the more popular ROMs. 

That was a REAL troll, and I hope he gets an infraction from that.

@watt: no sgs2 yet, no stock yesterday. Gonna try again, and that'll be my signature.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> *reports half of ot*
> Job done mtm
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



hahahahahahahah


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, I know. I was prepared to be pwned like an underling minion, but I wasn't expecting snark to that level.
> 
> I mean, coming from the Desire forum, there was at least a FULL start to finish guide IN THE STICKIES. I read all the stickies, and even tried to read up on some of the more popular ROMs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeeeeeeeaaaahhhhhhh! my quote is sakais sig 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

Definitely gonna put that up once I get my SGS2 and the jig.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I clearly understood....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



I did too, apparently my responsive sarcasm was not comprehended.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey nana. Wazup?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey nana. Wazup?

Click to collapse



Not much, I'm done with my college program tomorrow.  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey nana. Wazup?

Click to collapse



herpole erpolies. trololololololol


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not much, I'm done with my college program tomorrow.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Awesome news. What's your next step?

@watt : =.=


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Awesome news. What's your next step?
> 
> @watt : =.=

Click to collapse



find a job, get married, have kids, die in peace


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Awesome news. What's your next step?
> 
> @watt : =.=

Click to collapse



Starting college the 22nd, apparently according to some of the people who work in the computer lab it's called the "Suicide program" because the math classes all in their own has a 44% passing rate....

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> find a job, get married, have kids, die in peace

Click to collapse



hahahahahahaha story of life


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get married, have _*sex, wife give birth to kids*_, die in _*pieces*_

Click to collapse



Fixed that for me. 



twitch351 said:


> Starting college the 22nd, apparently according to some of the people who work in the computer lab it's called the "Suicide program" because the math classes all in their own has a 44% passing rate....
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Is 44% bad? You mean only 44% of the peeps there pass?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fixed that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is 44% bad? You mean only 44% of the peeps there pass?

Click to collapse



lol, nice life plan


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, nice life plan

Click to collapse



The last part is because I wanna go out with a bang. Either in a skydiving accident, or a heart attack while on the scariest roller coaster in the world, etc.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone around?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

Rush just pissed on me (the bat that likes to circle around me)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Rush just pissed on me (the bat that likes to circle around me)
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



He drunk?

And yes, I'm around... ish... during these times... except on weekends, where I socialize, but never on a network.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm here

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He drunk?
> 
> And yes, I'm around... ish... during these times... except on weekends, where I socialize, but never on a network.

Click to collapse



Must be... dirty little bastard.  what you up to Sakai? I am about to retire acually

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

Retire? From what? Or do you mean you're going to sleep soon? All this talking to 'Mericans means I need to lower and raise my level of English to the appropriate standards (or complete lack of).


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Retire? From what? Or do you mean you're going to sleep soon? All this talking to 'Mericans means I need to lower and raise my level of English to the appropriate standards (or complete lack of).

Click to collapse



Yes. That means sleep my friend

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Retire? From what? Or do you mean you're going to sleep soon? All this talking to 'Mericans means I need to lower and raise my level of English to the appropriate standards (or complete lack of).

Click to collapse



Yeah, that mean sleep. And who are you calling 'merican?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, that mean sleep. And who are you calling 'merican?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The canuck that's from up north. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, that mean sleep. And who are you calling 'merican?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




Not here... on G+ in general... and everywhere else. I didn't catch the timezone thing so I assumed you're retiring from doing something. Little did I know you are retiring from staying awake.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not here... on G+ in general... and everywhere else. I didn't catch the timezone thing so I assumed you're retiring from doing something. Little did I know you are retiring from staying awake.

Click to collapse



Yes, the best retirement possible. You get to do it just about every day 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The canuck that's from up north.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Do you seriously call us canucks?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you seriously call us canucks?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Only when I watch HIMYM.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only when I watch HIMYM.

Click to collapse



I have never actually watched a episode of that. I must be missing out on a lot since it's always mentioned in the ot

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you seriously call us canucks?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I do. I have mixed feelings for canada though

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have never actually watched a episode of that. I must be missing out on a lot since it's always mentioned in the ot
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's actually hilarious because they are talking about my current phase of life.

Work, REAL friends, finding the girl of your dreams, etc.

Barney Stinson is hilarious though, and worth watching just for his gags.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

The fvck is with americas economy? Can't we get a fvcking thing right?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

You got wrecking the economy right. I suppose that counts for something...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Retire? From what? Or do you mean you're going to sleep soon? All this talking to 'Mericans means I need to lower and raise my level of English to the appropriate standards (or complete lack of).

Click to collapse



I has good englishing skills! : mad: But yes, that 44% passing rate is for the students because it's so difficult.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning  going on the plane to Spain in a bit 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I has good englishing skills! : mad: But yes, that 44% passing rate is for the students because it's so difficult.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Twitch, you are the exception, not the norm.

44% isn't too tough. My exams are barely 40%



MacaronyMax said:


> Morning  going on the plane to Spain in a bit
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How many bits? If you waited 7 more bits will it turn into a byte?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

Heya MilaD!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## k0sh (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



Wahoo welcome back bud nice to see you around lol
Btw did u eat the spaghetti that u made yesterday lol
Pity you 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Wahoo welcome back bud nice to see you around lol
> Btw did u eat the spaghetti that u made yesterday lol
> Pity you
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



thx, and hi
yup lol, it tasted better


----------



## k0sh (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx, and hi
> yup lol, it tasted better

Click to collapse



Lol yeah always the personn who cook.will say it smell/taste good and infact is not hahahahahahah  i ate Nasi goren USA ask sakai about it lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Lol yeah always the personn who cook.will say it smell/taste good and infact is not hahahahahahah  i ate Nasi goren USA ask sakai about it lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



no i meant it tasted better the second day xD


----------



## k0sh (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no i meant it tasted better the second day xD

Click to collapse



Whatsoever u ate it 
So you discovered who ban you or nope?

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Whatsoever u ate it
> So you discovered who ban you or nope?
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



no, but I have my doubts


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning guys. I feel sick 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. I feel sick
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



'Morning, are you OK?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Morning, are you OK?

Click to collapse



Not really. Stomach hurts. :/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not really. Stomach hurts. :/
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



slept with the fan/aircon on?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> slept with the fan/aircon on?

Click to collapse



It was what i ate last night

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Twitch, you are the exception, not the norm.
> 
> 44% isn't too tough. My exams are barely 40%
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It always seems to be the case with me  I'm always an exception haha Yeah but math isn't my strong point so I hope everything works out 

@Maxey, why you go to Spain? Hope you enjoy your stay  You speak Spanish? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning guys! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Morning my potassium enriched friend

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

Now my family has no car. Just suv's and a truck.

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

Day 2: My quest for the SGS2 remains... unfruitful. My endless travels to all known places of sales seemed pointless. One wasn't open, the others did not have such an artifact in their storehouses.

I am deeply discouraged, but I shall not give up on my quest. 

I rest now.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Day 2: My quest for the SGS2 remains... unfruitful. My endless travels to all known places of sales seemed pointless. One wasn't open, the others did not have such an artifact in their storehouses.
> 
> I am deeply discouraged, but I shall not give up on my quest.
> 
> I rest now.

Click to collapse



wtf??  it's only a phone


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf??  it's only a phone

Click to collapse



It is no mere phone! It is an Artefacte of Greate Power. The mere possession of it will render my already incredible attractiveness to women rise to greater heights! 

My quest for it is the very reason of my being! Do not say that it is a mere thing to be obtained and discarded at whim!

It's MALI processor with dual core technology and Super AMOLED+ screen is like ambrosia to my geeky soul. I must have it, or perish in my quest.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Isn't SUV technically a car?
> 'Evening BTW.

Click to collapse



Not small and fuel efficient. My truck gets 15 mpg on a good day

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It is no mere phone! It is an Artefacte of Greate Power. The mere possession of it will render my already incredible attractiveness to women rise to greater heights!
> 
> My quest for it is the very reason of my being! Do not say that it is a mere thing to be obtained and discarded at whim!
> 
> It's MALI processor with dual core technology and Super AMOLED+ screen is like ambrosia to my geeky soul. I must have it, or perish in my quest.

Click to collapse



that's it!, no more HIMYM for you


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It is no mere phone! It is an Artefacte of Greate Power. The mere possession of it will render my already incredible attractiveness to women rise to greater heights!
> 
> My quest for it is the very reason of my being! Do not say that it is a mere thing to be obtained and discarded at whim!
> 
> It's MALI processor with dual core technology and Super AMOLED+ screen is like ambrosia to my geeky soul. I must have it, or perish in my quest.

Click to collapse



You have a problem friend. 

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's it!, no more HIMYM for you

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> You have a problem friend.
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



They tried to make me go for rehab, but I say: 


No, no, NO!

p/s: G'nitez. I'm really tired, but so glad to see you guys and soooo glad to have chatted


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> They tried to make me go for rehab, but I say:
> 
> 
> No, no, NO!
> ...

Click to collapse



you know what happens to people that don't go to rehab 

goodnight


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know what happens to people that don't go to rehab
> 
> 
> goodnight

Click to collapse



I see no problem.







Ok, it's good night for real!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Happy friday mafia people (too lazy to see all his online)

I made it to the end of the week, this week was the most horrible,longest boringest week ever!!!

Now got to get through work then the weekend then only 2 more days of work til vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Happy friday mafia people (too lazy to see all his online)
> 
> I made it to the end of the week, this week was the most horrible,longest boringest week ever!!!
> 
> Now got to get through work then the weekend then only 2 more days of work til vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



congrats 

enjoy ur trip


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats
> 
> enjoy ur trip

Click to collapse



i will when it gets here, still got 4 days to get through but at least 2 of them are not work


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf??  it's only a phone

Click to collapse



pfft... just a phone eh? 
lookin to get banned again? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> pfft... just a phone eh?
> lookin to get banned again?
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



yes just a phone, problem?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

How can I increase the distance my wifi works? Cause I drop signal in my room like crazy

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How can I increase the distance my wifi works? Cause I drop signal in my room like crazy
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



move the router closer to ur room?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> move the router closer to ur room?

Click to collapse



I can't. Internet is only in that room

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

What do u guys think of this laptop?  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+EN...elic/2520085.p?id=1218331943171&skuId=2520085

Probaly in the next 6 months ill buy it, hopefully it will go down in price


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What do u guys think of this laptop?  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+EN...elic/2520085.p?id=1218331943171&skuId=2520085
> 
> Probaly in the next 6 months ill buy it, hopefully it will go down in price

Click to collapse



Screw intel.  everything else is nice

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Screw intel.  everything else is nice
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



ive never been a fan of amd crap on laptops 

Ive always went with intel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Must flash new ROM... can't take it... But there are no good new ROMs!
> 
> Hi again btw.

Click to collapse



You need to slow down and take a deep breath and play some games or something to get your mind off it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I've no games on my PC. Uninstalled them all. I want MW3!!

Click to collapse



play games on phone then.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> play games on phone then.

Click to collapse



games are for kids


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Actually i might get this laptop instead as its cheaper. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pa...Gray/2821764.p?id=1218354581396&skuId=2821764

The main things i want is hd resolution 1920x1080, blueray player hdmi port


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Actually i might get this laptop instead as its cheaper. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pa...Gray/2821764.p?id=1218354581396&skuId=2821764
> 
> The main things i want is hd resolution 1920x1080, blueray player hdmi port

Click to collapse



Hp AND INTEL? ARE YOU DAFT?

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hp AND INTEL? ARE YOU DAFT?
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



I like hp and intel


AMD always ran like crap and ive been through dells,sony,gateway crap before.

Hp is the best for me...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like hp and intel
> 
> 
> AMD always ran like crap and ive been through dells,sony,gateway crap before.
> ...

Click to collapse



Gateway+ amd is the best combo. End of story. I haz triple core for the price of dual core.  and every intel I've had has either fried it self or the hd crashed. And hp is the same thing

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Gateway+ amd is the best combo. End of story. I haz triple core for the price of dual core.  and every intel I've had has either fried it self or the hd crashed. And hp is the same thing
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



well, they have always been good to me, lasting 5 years or more, anyway thats time to get a new updated computer anyway 

plus im not a pc gamer


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well, they have always been good to me, lasting 5 years or more, anyway thats time to get a new updated computer anyway
> 
> plus im not a pc gamer

Click to collapse



My last compaq (made by hp) the hd fried itself, and the screen just went while my gf has it.

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My last compaq (made by hp) the hd fried itself, and the screen just went while my gf has it.
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



well bad luck to you.......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well bad luck to you.......

Click to collapse



Theres more, but I don't feel like typing

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well bad luck to you.......

Click to collapse



asus has a macbook copy, it's even better


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Theres more, but I don't feel like typing
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



again, like i said they last long enough til its time to upgrade and i like there build quality


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> again, like i said they last long enough til its time to upgrade and i like there build quality

Click to collapse



The build quality is poo. I'll never get another hp nor intel processor.

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> my friend's happy with his HP.

Click to collapse



exactly... im satisfied with my 2 hps too


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> exactly... im satisfied with my 2 hps too

Click to collapse



I wasn't with the 4 my family had

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I wasn't with the 4 my family had
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



well that's a personal opinion..........


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well that's a personal opinion..........

Click to collapse



As is yours.  I had to replace 3 hd's and 4 disk drives

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> As is yours.  I had to replace 3 hd's and 4 disk drives
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



after 5 years with my first hp laptop the screen went out but i was time to get a new one, that is the only problem i had with one of hps and its still running connected to a monitor and is a desktop now


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> after 5 years with my first hp laptop the screen went out but i was time to get a new one, that is the only problem i had with one of hps and its still running connected to a monitor and is a desktop now

Click to collapse



I guess mine were made on friday?

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I guess mine were made on friday?
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



LMAO!!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

So who's all on here?

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm it's only me?
> Flashed SGBS, damn I like it! Fast, stock, and SESNE!

Click to collapse



Sense licks donkey balls

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

hew watt or milad do u want to verse me in solitare challenge?

Its fun


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

Milad,


Now lets see with your sense. 

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Solitaire challenge? How's that?
> @watt. STFU. No offense.
> 
> P.S. Solitare is wrong, it's solitaire.

Click to collapse



pretty cool 

Each person gets the same game and u race to see who can finish first its very fun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. I never said Sense is as fast as CM7 crap, but I prefer all the fancy stuff to that small speed difference.
> @dave. I'd love to, but have to sleep. Gotta wake up early tomorrow.

Click to collapse



booooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, no sleep and play solitare


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

good night milad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry buddy, maybe tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Ok goodnight 


husam666 said:


> good night milad

Click to collapse



Do u want to play husam? Get solitaire challenge off the android market


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok goodnight
> 
> 
> Do u want to play husam? Get solitaire challenge off the android market

Click to collapse



chat with the iphone chick > play solitaire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> chat with the iphone chick > play solitaire

Click to collapse



do both


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm in dave, not sleepy. Maybe play a hand or two.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



ok my username is dmetzger


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

YooHoo....anyone home??????????


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
I really hate it when she does this, suddenly goes offline


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm in dave, not sleepy. Maybe play a hand or two.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Edit: nvrmind


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

still up for a game?

hi bd


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> I really hate it when she does this, suddenly goes offline

Click to collapse



I'm here my fone decided to have a bowl of fruitloops.... I had to flash a different kernel...I'm sorry

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## RinZo (Aug 5, 2011)

welcome back Husam


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude! Sorry I resigned at first hand but I was trying to get the hang of it!
> @bd. Hi!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



im kicking ur ass 

so what u think its fun huh?? 


Edit: hi Rinzo and BD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> still up for a game?
> 
> hi bd

Click to collapse



i beat milad twice and lost once 

want to play?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

Sparky got his bt headset in the mail today......Sparky no know how to use...   Damn n00by husband o' mine.....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

And hello, cuz obviously my other post didn't show....WTH XDA!

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky got his bt headset in the mail today......Sparky no know how to use...   Damn n00by husband o' mine.....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



 LOL

want to play me in solitaire challenge ? its fun


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm here my fone decided to have a bowl of fruitloops.... I had to flash a different kernel...I'm sorry
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



sry, but i wasn't talking about you lol

@rinzo hey


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry, but i wasn't talking about you lol
> 
> @rinzo hey

Click to collapse



Oh, okay...iPhone chick? 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Lest cease fire for a few minutes.
> @ the second hand that you won, I was almost finished, it wasn't fair!
> @bd. I lost my bt headset in my friend's bag... Wow it's almost 1.5 month since I last saw it!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



u weren't fast enough


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> want to play me in solitaire challenge ? its fun

Click to collapse



You will teach me how to play? Please?

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everybody! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Lest cease fire for a few minutes.
> @ the second hand that you won, I was almost finished, it wasn't fair!
> @bd. I lost my bt headset in my friend's bag... Wow it's almost 1.5 month since I last saw it!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Yeah....  but at least YOU know how to use it......

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse









LOL


Hey twitch want to play solitaire challenge against me??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You will teach me how to play? Please?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



u dont know how to play solitaire?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh, okay...iPhone chick?
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



yes lol

sup devan


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Hey twitch want to play solitaire challenge against me??

Click to collapse



Fine. I guess you WON'T teach me then.... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Hey twitch want to play solitaire challenge against me??

Click to collapse



I always think of that when I say it haha xD What exactly is solitaire challenge? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes lol
> 
> sup devan

Click to collapse



Hi Husam! What's crackin? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I always think of that when I say it haha xD What exactly is solitaire challenge?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



its solitaire where u play against someone, u both have the same hand and whoever completes it the fastest wins


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. I guess you WON'T teach me then....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



here:


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> its solitaire where u play against someone, u both have the same hand and whoever completes it the fastest wins

Click to collapse



Online computer or Android app? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Online computer or Android app?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



android


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> android

Click to collapse



We'll see, right now I'm tweaking my laptop to my likings so I'm busy with that 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Husam! What's crackin?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



nothing, so bored that I joined a group on fb to start trolling, not that i troll


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, so bored that I joined a group on fb to start trolling, not that i troll

Click to collapse



Riiiiiiiiight, I just ate a sammich, not that I eat or anything. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Avelnan (Aug 5, 2011)

What in hell is the topic of this thread?

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Avelnan said:


> What in hell is the topic of this thread?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



its just mafia chat, now u can join but u need twitches approval and husam to post u


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

Avelnan said:


> What in hell is the topic of this thread?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Multi topical topics  Would you rather us thread hijack? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

Avelnan said:


> What in hell is the topic of this thread?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



off topic


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Now that you got your laptop please put your sig and avatar back!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



That can wait...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u dont know how to play solitaire?

Click to collapse



No. I guess that's why Sparky and I make a good pair... I can't play solitaire and He can't set up a BT headset....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I guess that's why Sparky and I make a good pair... I can't play solitaire and He can't set up a BT headset....

Click to collapse



like milad said its pretty easy. u should try playing it on the computer


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> like milad said its pretty easy. u should try playing it on the computer

Click to collapse



ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....k. I'll RUN right over to my PC and DO just THAT


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @bd. It's easy, you just need to sort the cards from ace to king, in order. The cards are put in stacks with only the upper card face up. You need to reveal the lower cards by putting the face up card on a card of a higher rank and opposite color.
> @twitch. Hi!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Thank you Milad. Your explanation was greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello guys


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hello guys

Click to collapse



sup erick?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 6, 2011)

GO TO BED!!.  

also


I'm on vacation finally.  No work until next Sat.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm drinking 0.o .... I would care....but I don't.... Night all

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey everyone.
TCP!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you guys fun at all tonight? I am bored


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

Good morning my mistress. Your underminions are helping your minion find out where does the SGS 2 has stock. I must not give up on my quest.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you guys fun at all tonight? I am bored

Click to collapse



I'm not, I'm actually quite bored. I'm having oolong tea though 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you guys fun at all tonight? I am bored

Click to collapse



How can you be a MOD and bored? Edit the guys posts for lulz.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning my mistress. Your underminions are helping your minion find out where does the SGS 2 has stock. I must not give up on my quest.

Click to collapse



Who are her underminions?  Sky! What's up buddy? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Who are her underminions?  Sky! What's up buddy?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Not a whole lot. Watching a piece of fuzz wisp through the air with my son. Hows things been with you?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Not a whole lot. Watching a piece of fuzz wisp through the air with my son. Hows things been with you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Tiring, I've been busy with summer college programs 

On a plus note I got a laptop for college and soon I shall dual boot ubuntu on it.  When I am finished, I am going to download some old episodes of Barney and have a Barney marathon this weekend. Fun shall be had.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Tiring, I've been busy with summer college programs
> 
> On a plus note I got a laptop for college and soon I shall dual boot ubuntu on it.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nice. I'm gearing up to apply to graduate school and just landed a position doing cancer research.
Dual booting is the way to go. I also plan to download some porn on my laptop tonight.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> How can you be a MOD and bored? Edit the guys posts for lulz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You know, that is a great idea! Keep an eye on your posts guys 



twitch351 said:


> Who are her underminions?  Sky! What's up buddy?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Better yet, who is my "minion" and how did he get that title rather then underminions?



sakai4eva said:


> Good morning my mistress. Your underminions are helping your minion find out where does the SGS 2 has stock. I must not give up on my quest.

Click to collapse



Well then, I wish you the best on your quest (see what I did there? It rhymes)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Who are her underminions?  Sky! What's up buddy?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



How can I serve my Rom Mistress effectively if I do not have minios of my own to take care of petty details, like which of the 19 patterns to put on the handle of my whip?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You know, that is a great idea! Keep an eye on your posts guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I am your minion my good mistress. Your wish is my command. 

On an additional note, I have managed to procur a curio for you:






Us it as you wish my mistress


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Hey everyone.
> TCP!

Click to collapse



Hey lil kid!!! Isn't it past ur bed time  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hey lil kid!!! Isn't it past ur bed time
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yeah but I get to stay up super late because its Friday!!!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I am your minion my good mistress. Your wish is my command.
> 
> Us it as you wish my mistress

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> How can I serve my Rom Mistress effectively if I do not have minios of my own to take care of petty details, like which of the 19 patterns to put on the handle of my whip?

Click to collapse



I was thinking something more like this:






Now what shall I comand of thee? Hmmm....I am bored


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Yeah but I get to stay up super late because its Friday!!!

Click to collapse



No Saturday school for u? Poop u not cool, so what's everyone been up too????

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No Saturday school for u? Poop u not cool, so what's everyone been up too????
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He said poop!!! 

You remind me of me. I say Pooh


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No Saturday school for u? Poop u not cool, so what's everyone been up too????
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I wont be in class until next fall when I start grad school. I've never been cool. Ive been watching shark week!!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> He said poop!!!
> 
> You remind me of me. I say Pooh

Click to collapse



She said poop!!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning my mistress. Your underminions are helping your minion find out where does the SGS 2 has stock. I must not give up on my quest.

Click to collapse



for some reason i read that in the voice of the blond guy who gets all the girls in HIIMYM, forgot the name 


night/dawn all, im going to bed


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

TCP!!! OMG, it's been sooooooo ong since we chatted!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I was thinking something more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can make me do anything... A.N.Y.T.H.I.N.G.



husam666 said:


> for some reason i read that in the voice of the blond guy who gets all the girls in HIIMYM, forgot the name
> 
> 
> night/dawn all, im going to bed

Click to collapse



Barney Stinson, Esq. And now, I must away! My perilous quest await me!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> TCP!!! OMG, it's been sooooooo ong since we chatted!

Click to collapse



i no, its because i had a iphone for about a month  back i gots my gingerbread back


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mafia, why you get strange when I leave for work?

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mafia, why you get strange when I leave for work?
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



I see no strageness in them...they are actually quite boreing tonight.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I see no strageness in them...they are actually quite boreing tonight.

Click to collapse



In sakai?

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> In sakai?
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



Sorry... I no can haz strange?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sorry... I no can haz strange?

Click to collapse



Sometimes

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, the SGS2 can't be obtained until the 29th... when my initial contract ends


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, the SGS2 can't be obtained until the 29th... when my initial contract ends

Click to collapse



They raped you

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> They raped you
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



A little... I feel a little sore now... somebody pass me the ice scream


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sometimes
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



I thought he always acted like this?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I thought he always acted like this?

Click to collapse



no. its the presence of a mistress


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A little... I feel a little sore now... somebody pass me the ice scream

Click to collapse



i got ice and one of those donut things ready for you buddy.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I thought he always acted like this?

Click to collapse



Occasionally, I provide career counseling and life advice, but only when I deem it necessary.

Ask k0sh, or Hus and even watt  



watt9493 said:


> i got ice and one of those donut things ready for you buddy.

Click to collapse



It doesn't really matter; ice... the damage is done. They didn't even use lube...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Occasionally, I provide career counseling and life advice, but only when I deem it necessary.
> 
> Ask k0sh, or Hus and even watt
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



true. youve talked me through some tough sh!t. and i believe the lube costs extra


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, family's family 

And I suppose butter works too 

Anyway, I'm gonna take a nap. I'm still too tired from the past few days' exertions


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, family's family
> 
> And I suppose butter works too
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna take a nap. I'm still too tired from the past few days' exertions

Click to collapse



night, rape was exerting?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

What do you guys think? I think it needs more


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What do you guys think? I think it needs more

Click to collapse



First problem, firefox and ie.  second, wtf is going on! My head hurts!

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> First problem, firefox and ie.  second, wtf is going on! My head hurts!
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



First comment: My laptop, my choice of browser 

Second comment: I was talking about the overall design 

Thirdly: Why your head hurt? Too much awesome?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> First comment: My laptop, my choice of browser
> 
> Second comment: I was talking about the overall design
> 
> Thirdly: Why your head hurt? Too much awesome?

Click to collapse



i prefer everything dark. like my coffee and my women 
View attachment 679095
Philadelphia skyline and my negiibors honda civic si.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i prefer everything dark. like my coffee and my women
> View attachment 679095
> Philadelphia skyline and my negiibors honda civic si.

Click to collapse



Bueno, not quite my tastes, but still nice. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Bueno, not quite my tastes, but still nice.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i like monitoring what my computer is doing if you cant tell by the right side


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i like monitoring what my computer is doing if you cant tell by the right side

Click to collapse



I like monitoring mine too, but you got a lot of unnecessary stuff going on there


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I like monitoring mine too, but you got a lot of unnecessary stuff going on there

Click to collapse



ik, im always plugged in, so idc.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ik, im always plugged in, so idc.

Click to collapse



Plugged in meaning...?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Plugged in meaning...?

Click to collapse



to my charger? youre full of potassium again!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> to my charger? youre full of potassium again!

Click to collapse



Oh! Yeah, that's brutal to your battery.  But yeah son, I added my old avatar up  I'm between my phone and laptop right now.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh! Yeah, that's brutal to your battery.  But yeah son, I added my old avatar up  I'm between my phone and laptop right now.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



mine stops charging once it hits 100 like a phone, then drops to 95 and charges again. no real brutallity


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> mine stops charging once it hits 100 like a phone, then drops to 95 and charges again. no real brutallity

Click to collapse



Hmmm, then your laptop can go f*ck itself haha  Tonight I download Microsoft office, and Ubuntu...haza!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hmmm, then your laptop can go f*ck itself haha  Tonight I download Microsoft office, and Ubuntu...haza!

Click to collapse



cause my lappys a bau5


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> cause my lappys a bau5

Click to collapse



Bouse?  Like DeadMau5? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Bouse?  Like DeadMau5?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



bo$$, like scarface


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> bo$$, like scarface

Click to collapse



I'm too tired for this ish haha Dude @[email protected] I'm done with my college program!  But, I get to start college the 22nd! Yay!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, good morning. What a crappy day.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Check a page back, I want opinions on my desktop, what should I do to better it?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, good morning. What a crappy day.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



By the way, good morning!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, good morning. What a crappy day.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



can't agree more 

'morning


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Lol Tapatalk supports "thanks" now.
> I thanked you hus, but don't get cocky, I just wanted to try it out!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



ok thx it works gave you ur thanx back


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks baiting! 

I'll report it to the mods!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thanks baiting!
> 
> I'll report it to the mods!

Click to collapse



be my guest


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> be my guest

Click to collapse



Nah... too bored...

Anyway, how are you planning to celebrate 10,000 posts?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... too bored...
> 
> Anyway, how are you planning to celebrate 10,000 posts?

Click to collapse



idk, leave this user in peace and create a new user, then wait another year and get to 10,000 

jk

maybe create a new thread and that's all


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi sakai!
> Damn this solitaire challenge game is addictive!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Hey Milad



husam666 said:


> idk, leave this user in peace and create a new user, then wait another year and get to 10,000
> 
> jk
> 
> maybe create a new thread and that's all

Click to collapse



Screencap it for all that is good 




Anyway, I gotta do my laundry now... damn I need to get a woman


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey Milad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. i'm doing the laundry too


----------



## mprou (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey Milad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> lol. i'm doing the laundry too

Click to collapse



You know where this is going right?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

mprou said:


> You know where this is going right?

Click to collapse



Nope. We're thousands of miles away... so... I'm not sure what you're getting at


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. We're thousands of miles away... so... I'm not sure what you're getting at

Click to collapse



yeah, but milad is like one country away from me

*creepy smile.jpg*


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

nope not that one


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's all this talk of distance? Internet brings us together!
> 
> I know what I said was gay. Don't flame or anything.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



what about what we said


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What you said?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



about you being closer


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh that with the creepy smile? That like u said was creepy. Are you gay? Homo gay, I mean.
> And from gay, I didn't mean homo gay, I meant gay as usually used in south park.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



no, im not 

i just say some stuff for teh lulz


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

Awkward...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you mean awkward?

Click to collapse



that awkward moment when the first guy who was milking the cow was asked what he was doing to the cow


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that awkward moment when the first guy who was milking the cow was asked what he was doing to the cow

Click to collapse



The awkward moment when the moment isn't awkward at all  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @twitch. Ok, saw your desktop. I have the same issues as watt. Well Firefox is fine but IE?
> And about the wallpaper, it gave me a f*cking headache!

Click to collapse



twitch is here? 

@idave hui


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, he asked about my opinion on his desktop configuration earlier.

Click to collapse



im heading for a shower, laterz


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

@ twitch CLICK ME!!  also get chrome


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> @ twitch CLICK ME!!  also get chrome

Click to collapse



sup erick?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup erick?

Click to collapse



he who has summoned me, has 3 wishes, speak them now, or stay silent for ever ...........
















































*SUP HUSAM!!!!*


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> he who has summoned me, has 3 wishes, speak them now, or stay silent for ever ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



noting much LD <-- real typo xD

i thought you can't be summoned anymore
and we have to rub you first


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> noting much LD <-- real typo xD
> 
> i thought you can't be summoned anymore
> and we have to rub you first

Click to collapse



haha LD, u are almost correct, max us the only one who has to rub me (dont ask where LD) any one else can summon me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> haha LD, u are almost correct, max us the only one who has to rub me (dont ask where LD) any one else can summon me

Click to collapse



never gonna ask 
so what happened to the sig war, max couldn't beat you?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

i forgot about that lol, yea i guess he gave up, what happened to him anyways?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

Morning guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



morning watt!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i forgot about that lol, yea i guess he gave up, what happened to him anyways?

Click to collapse



he disappeared 

anyways, i gotta go nao, going with a friend FINALLY


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he disappeared
> 
> anyways, i gotta go nao, going with a friend FINALLY

Click to collapse



dont forget the lube, and condom  have fun


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

For all you that are wondering why your thread disapeared for a minute....it was not me


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> For all you that are wondering why your thread disapeared for a minute....it was not me

Click to collapse



someone must b bored


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> someone must b bored

Click to collapse



I meant to delete a post not the entire thread. My bad


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I meant to delete a post not the entire thread. My bad

Click to collapse



That's why it took so long to refresh.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> For all you that are wondering why your thread disapeared for a minute....it was not me

Click to collapse



Good evening my good mistress. The hour is late, and I have finally completed my perilous quest of ironing my working clothes. 

Now, I must away to my bed, and to dreamland. For it is there that I belong, lest I awaken too late in the morrow for my morning prayers.

I bid thee all, a good night, and may you rest in peace. Or pieces, if you're into that.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I meant to delete a post not the entire thread. My bad

Click to collapse



aww u doin thread cleaning??


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good evening my good mistress. The hour is late, and I have finally completed my perilous quest of ironing my working clothes.
> 
> Now, I must away to my bed, and to dreamland. For it is there that I belong, lest I awaken too late in the morrow for my morning prayers.
> 
> I bid thee all, a good night, and may you rest in peace. Or pieces, if you're into that.

Click to collapse



Night sakai

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good evening my good mistress. The hour is late, and I have finally completed my perilous quest of ironing my working clothes.
> 
> Now, I must away to my bed, and to dreamland. For it is there that I belong, lest I awaken too late in the morrow for my morning prayers.
> 
> I bid thee all, a good night, and may you rest in peace. Or pieces, if you're into that.

Click to collapse



All that just to say goodnight? Well, sweet dreams minion. 



T.C.P said:


> aww u doin thread cleaning??

Click to collapse



Oh no, only the one that said "wrong thread" or something


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

night sakai


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

Is that too much crap on the right side of the status bar or its it just me? 


Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @twitch. Ok, saw your desktop. I have the same issues as watt. Well Firefox is fine but IE?
> And about the wallpaper, it gave me a f*cking headache!

Click to collapse



I don't use internet explorer, I just left it there.  If any of you noticed before you assumed, my dock in upper area of the desktop only has firefox on it. That's what I use to access all my need to access applications. So as far as I'm concerned, you all fail for assuming. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

Morning (Afternoon) everyone 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't use internet explorer, I just left it there.  If any of you noticed before you assumed, my dock in upper area of the desktop only has firefox on it. That's what I use to access all my need to access applications. So as far as I'm concerned, you all fail for assuming.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



You fail at organization

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You fail at organization
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



How so? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How so?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Trololololol.....glad to see the twitching nana is back. 
Trolling time....who likes Hanna Montana?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Trololololol.....glad to see the twitching nana is back.
> Trolling time....who likes Hanna Montana?

Click to collapse



Is she dressed like a banana?!  haha

By the way, give me some advice about my desktop? (NOT pertaining to the applications on it, but the overall design; I feel as if it's missing something.)

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good evening.
> @hus. what kind of friend?

Click to collapse



a best friend who happened to be a guy 

@erick a lube an a condom, seriously???


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a best friend who happened to be a guy
> 
> @erick a lube an a condom, seriously???

Click to collapse



It's Erick, what more can you expect? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's Erick, what more can you expect?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



nothing 

how's it going?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing
> 
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



It's going good  I'm sitting here listening to Pearl Jam wishing I had money to buy a good fps for my desktop. 

How you Husam? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's going good  I'm sitting here listening to Pearl Jam wishing I had money to buy a good fps for my desktop.
> 
> How you Husam?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



happy that finally someone cared about me, and i got out of the house, it's been like a week


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

Spam???  jk husam LD how did i go?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> happy that finally someone cared about me, and i got out of the house, it's been like a week

Click to collapse



Where you heading off to? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Where you heading off to?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i just came home lol


@erick, what?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

nada husam,

@ everyone I am suffering from the effects of using a iPhone, what is new in the android world?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> nada husam,
> 
> @ everyone I am suffering from the effects of using a iPhone, what is new in the android world?

Click to collapse



im really lost nao


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> nada husam,
> 
> @ everyone I am suffering from the effects of using a iPhone, what is new in the android world?

Click to collapse



Android 2.3.5

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Android 2.3.5
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



thank you meatwad, i mean watt


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> thank you meatwad, i mean watt

Click to collapse



how's the poisonous light bulb business going?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how's the poisonous light bulb business going?

Click to collapse



im out of it, college for me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> im out of it, college for me

Click to collapse



oh cool, how old are you again?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> im out of it, college for me

Click to collapse



What courses are you taking, and what kinda program? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Tiring, I've been busy with summer college programs
> 
> On a plus note I got a laptop for college and soon I shall dual boot ubuntu on it.  When I am finished, I am going to download some old episodes of Barney and have a Barney marathon this weekend. Fun shall be had.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm so glad you got your laptop. 
On another note....
Hi EVERYBODY (you know who you are....   )

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm so glad you got your laptop.
> On another note....
> Hi EVERYBODY (you know who you are....   )
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Morning sleepy head

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Morning sleepy head
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean sleepy head? I've been awake since 11:30 this morning...   

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol you lot r jokezz

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya mean sleepy head? I've been awake since 11:30 this morning...
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Y u no say hi

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm so glad you got your laptop.
> On another note....
> Hi EVERYBODY (you know who you are....   )
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Babydoll!  I don't know why but I feel genuinely concerned for you.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Lol you lot r jokezz
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Still not as much as you

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Still not as much as you
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Word haha

Hi Watt! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Word haha
> 
> Hi Watt!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



how goes it my potassium enriched banana compadre?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> how goes it my potassium enriched banana compadre?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I need to use the facilities, but my Mom is talking to me 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I need to use the facilities, but my Mom is talking to me
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well do your business. She doesn't need to know

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well do your business. She doesn't need to know
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Right then and now while I'm standing right next to her?! I think that's not very sanitary haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no say hi
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Y U no let me know u online?
Hi.

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y U no let me know u online?
> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Party to set up for, work, slacking at work

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y U no let me know u online?
> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Why we need let you know we online? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why we need let you know we online?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Some cat pic comes to mind

I be in ur something watching u something 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Some cat pic comes to mind
> 
> I be in ur something watching u something
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



I be in your forum, watching you fail haha I can imagine that, it'd be amazing. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> how goes it my potassium enriched banana compadre?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Good Morning


Man, I never played a song on loop in my entire life, and here comes pink floyd with their wish you were here, and I can't stop it


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 
> Man, I never played a song on loop in my entire life, and here comes pink floyd with their wish you were here, and I can't stop it

Click to collapse



You're looping it multiple times? I could never do that...Morning 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

morning husam, man who understands women


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> morning husam, man who understands women

Click to collapse



Man who understands, yet doesn't have women? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Man who understands, yet doesn't have women?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



so by that you mean, ppl who has no girl, yet they read online what its like, so they assume they know everything, but yet when they get close to a lady, they start stuttering, and cant say anything, so they go back and read how to approach a woman... etc...etc... ?????


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

anyone still up? i need a new rom to flash. gonna give miui a spin again


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

is my c0ck normal size??


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> morning husam, man who understands women

Click to collapse



where did you get that idea from?



T.C.P said:


> so by that you mean, ppl who has no girl, yet they read online what its like, so they assume they know everything, but yet when they get close to a lady, they start stuttering, and cant say anything, so they go back and read how to approach a woman... etc...etc... ?????

Click to collapse



and no

hi all btw


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> is my c0ck normal size??

Click to collapse



thats normal mee thinkks


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> thats normal mee thinkks

Click to collapse



really??? mmmm.. all the girls say i haz a big c0ck


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> really??? mmmm.. all the girls say i haz a big c0ck

Click to collapse



i get told the same thing..... hmmmmm


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

g2g now, be back soon


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i get told the same thing..... hmmmmm

Click to collapse



tits or gtfo!!! o, i mean pics 

and bye husam


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU still 15 minutes, I feel stupid


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning.
> @watt. Don't! MIUI Sucks! Use a Sense ROM.

Click to collapse



already flashed cm7 to see what the changes were


----------



## RinZo (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Heeeeeey


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

Morning nanna family. My girlfriend comes home tomorrow, so i wont be on

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning.
> @watt. Don't! MIUI Sucks! Use a Sense ROM.

Click to collapse



Honeycomb is better.
At least on a DZ it is.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Honeycomb is better.
> At least on a DZ it is.

Click to collapse



Hey Mr Dan, did you enjoy your time out? Did it give you plenty of time to think about things and are you going to be a good boy now?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

XD lmao


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Honeycomb is better.
> At least on a DZ it is.

Click to collapse



I had a hc port

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hey Mr Dan, did you enjoy your time out? Did it give you plenty of time to think about things and are you going to be a good boy now?

Click to collapse



XD 
Considering how it wasn't my idea, and a certain other member of this forum also did what I did, I think my ban concerning puppies was uncalled for.

What I have learned is to use a proxy next time.
I mean.. Erm...
Never ever ever ever ever do bad things in the wonderful XDA, and always bow down to TheRomMistress.
Unless using a proxy.


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I had a hc port
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Aaaww, poor watty doesn't have a dev prepared to make a Honeycomb port. How saad.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> XD
> Considering how it wasn't my idea, and a certain other member of this forum also did what I did, I think my ban concerning puppies was uncalled for.
> 
> What I have learned is to use a proxy next time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it looks like that certain other member went undiscovered. Thats what you get for not covering your tracks silly.

Any yes, always obey TRM, it will get you cookies. And I have found puppies while they using a proxy. Its all in the attitude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

XD lmao, lesson learnt then 

Also [QUOTEosting LemonPartys all teh time. Expect some brilliant EelSoup, try your hand at the GoogleHammer and see if you can find my TubGirl! If you stay overnight I'll have me pet midget cook you some BlueWaffles and maybe get some MeatSpinning.
Google the bold ***. Also Not Safe For Work. Or the Sensitive **** out there. Or children. Like me... ][/QUOTE]
XDXD lmao wha?


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Well it looks like that certain other member went undiscovered. Thats what you get for not covering your tracks silly.
> 
> Any yes, always obey TRM, it will get you cookies.

Click to collapse



Yes that certain other member did. And I would've covered my tracks but teh damn proxy was slow as hell and I just gave up.
You banned both my accounts before I even had a chance to do anything 

Anyway - COOKEHS?!?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao, lesson learnt then
> 
> Also [QUOTEosting LemonPartys all teh time. Expect some brilliant EelSoup, try your hand at the GoogleHammer and see if you can find my TubGirl! If you stay overnight I'll have me pet midget cook you some BlueWaffles and maybe get some MeatSpinning.
> Google the bold ***. Also Not Safe For Work. Or the Sensitive **** out there. Or children. Like me... ]

Click to collapse



XDXD lmao wha?[/QUOTE]

Um...is Daboy loose again?


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao, lesson learnt then
> 
> Also [QUOTEosting LemonPartys all teh time. Expect some brilliant EelSoup, try your hand at the GoogleHammer and see if you can find my TubGirl! If you stay overnight I'll have me pet midget cook you some BlueWaffles and maybe get some MeatSpinning.
> Google the bold *****es. Also Not Safe For Work. Or the Sensitive ******* out there. Or children. Like me... ]

Click to collapse



XDXD lmao wha?[/QUOTE]

XD I'm sure that is a lesson learned bro.

Also - thats been there for ages. Same as the hidden penis in my sig lulz.


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Honeycomb Sucks! On small screens.
> I want Sensation. Spare some change?

Click to collapse



If I throw a penny at you does that count?
And its pretty epic.
And I want an AndyPadPro. Spare some moneys?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Yes that certain other member did. And I would've covered my tracks but teh damn proxy was slow as hell and I just gave up.
> You banned both my accounts before I even had a chance to do anything
> 
> Anyway - COOKEHS?!?

Click to collapse



I dont ban, and dont member who banned you. I just laugh in your face instead. Is that bad?


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I dont ban, and dont member who banned you. I just laugh in your face instead. Is that bad?

Click to collapse



You didn't ban me? I'm guessing it was NotATreoFan then?

Also - I'm so hungry now. Anyone in Glasgow feel like delivering me some foods?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> If I throw a penny at you does that count?
> And its pretty epic.
> And I want an AndyPadPro. Spare some moneys?

Click to collapse



Ooohhh Its you! Tsk Tsk....and I can't bleep oout your signature...but a SM can...lalala **running off to tell on you**


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You didn't ban me? I'm guessing it was NotATreoFan then?
> 
> Also - I'm so hungry now. Anyone in Glasgow feel like delivering me some foods?

Click to collapse



Probably him...that sounds bout right


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I always use proxy. You can't track me TRM!

Click to collapse



oooo, does that mean you are the one with a double? And you have no special points about u that would lead me to your twin...DAMN YOU PROXY


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Aaaww, poor watty doesn't have a dev prepared to make a Honeycomb port. How saad.

Click to collapse



We have a dev actively working on it, just not much use without a phone 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ooohhh Its you! Tsk Tsk....and I can't bleep oout your signature...but a SM can...lalala **running off to tell on you**

Click to collapse



Aw. Is that another ban then? I'll know cos there's always half the XDA mods in the thread I get banned in... Or admins...


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We have a dev actively working on it, just not much use without a phone
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



I'm so busy messing here my port has frozen. But still. Its but a side project.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Aw. Is that another ban then? I'll know cos there's always half the XDA mods in the thread I get banned in... Or admins...

Click to collapse



lol, we flock to the action...and no, you can bleep out Bi^^^ and Pu^^^^ and I will leave you alone. I am feeling generous


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, we flock to the action...and no, you can bleep out Bi^^^ and Pu^^^^ and I will leave you alone. I am feeling generous

Click to collapse



I've noticed. How do you all know when something is happening? Or do mods just follow the trouble makers around?

And if I don't?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What? I don't understand??!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I've noticed. How do you all know when something is happening? Or do mods just follow the trouble makers around?
> 
> And if I don't?

Click to collapse



We have are ways...and...

Thems fighten words right there.


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> We have are ways...and...
> 
> Thems fighten words right there.

Click to collapse



Indeeds they is.
What y'all gon do ya redneck scum? (Or something that fits into our current dialect)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Indeeds they is.
> What y'all gon do ya redneck scum? (Or something that fits into our current dialect)

Click to collapse



Ima take this heree report butin and shuv it up ya....MAMAAAA, this guy iz given me the troubles, get ur shot gunn! Oh and...








m1l4droid said:


> gimme a break! would you at least say what you meant?

Click to collapse



LMAO, literally. I was referring to having a puppy around here based on your comment of using proxies. DUH! You know double, twin, etc. The special feature was referring to your online persona/sig and what not. It is hard to find you amongst other OT ppl...but I am sure if I digged around I could figure you out.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 7, 2011)

Any one watching any shark week??


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ima take this heree report butin and shuv it up ya....MAMAAAA, this guy iz given me the troubles, get ur shot gunn! Oh and...

Click to collapse



Two things.
1. I'm confused. You want to shove a button up my mother? Or up my dots?
2. I could pwn your ass any day. Just the fact that you're a mod and that I've / we've (the Mafia, even though I ain't in it) already been told off by mike. You know, that admin guy who would probably get pissed if I started abusing his mods.

Speaking of, does he ever stop by here?
If he does, HERRO MR BIG TOP OF TEH FORUM GUY!

Also - does getting banned a lot hinder chances of being a recognized dev? It'd be unfortunate if it did.


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oho, no you can't track me. I have Vpn with servers all around the globe! Check my ip now, it's different from 5 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that 74.134.987.13 is the same as an hour ago though.
I has me sources.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

XD back


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dan, stop acting tough. Seriously. Youre on the internet making an ass of yourself. Grow the fvck up.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dan, stop acting tough. Seriously. Youre on the internet making an ass of yourself. Grow the fvck up.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Soz son. Didn't know I'd piss you off _soo_ much. Its the f*** off topic and a **** thread populated with trolls.
If anything, you should "Grow the fvck up" and learn to take a joke. I'm pretty sure anyone who I've been "acting tough" to knows I'm just messing. If they don't I've either been doing well or they're being slow.

Now if you don't approve of this kinda **** either leave or tell a mod. I don't give five **** if I'm banned again. **** happens. I've learned to give and take abuse.

@m1l4droid I know. I was seeing if I could scare you. I guess you either know your IPs or you checked in fear


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Two things.
> 1. I'm confused. You want to shove a button up my mother? Or up my dots?
> 2. I could pwn your ass any day. Just the fact that you're a mod and that I've / we've (the Mafia, even though I ain't in it) already been told off by mike. You know, that admin guy who would probably get pissed if I started abusing his mods.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok let me see if I can get this straight.
1. The question should be..Do you want me to shove a button up your mother or should I shove it up your dots?
2. I would like to see you try  Wait nm...the internet is capable of wondrous yet treacherous things.
3. Only if I/we (meaning the mods) flag him...but I am sure he lurks
4. What do you think? Would you recognize someone for not following the rulez?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Soz son. Didn't know I'd piss you off _soo_ much. Its the f*** off topic and a **** thread populated with trolls.
> If anything, you should "Grow the fvck up" and learn to take a joke. I'm pretty sure anyone who I've been "acting tough" to knows I'm just messing. If they don't I've either been doing well or they're being slow.
> 
> Now if you don't approve of this kinda **** either leave or tell a mod. I don't give five **** if I'm banned again. **** happens. I've learned to give and take abuse.
> ...

Click to collapse



goooosfrabaa


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @Dan. That's not my ip!
> Where did that cop go?
> @Watt. It's too early for him to grow up!
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I have a list of IPs you have used....I dont feel like checking them ALL


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ok let me see if I can get this straight.
> 1. The question should be..Do you want me to shove a button up your mother or should I shove it up your dots?
> 2. I would like to see you try  Wait nm...the internet is capable of wondrous yet treacherous things.
> 3. Only if I/we (meaning the mods) flag him...but I am sure he lurks
> 4. What do you think? Would you recognize someone for not following the rulez?

Click to collapse



1. I don't care much for my dots. They ain't earned me much money. Have fun.
2. XD I've scarred Jamie for life on the intaweb. How hard can anything be? 
3. Ah. I'm sure he would. Hello Mr Mike!
4. Well, I'm well behaved in the DZ forums. Just not here


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> 1. I don't care much for my dots. They ain't earned me much money. Have fun.
> 2. XD I've scarred Jamie for life on the intaweb. How hard can anything be?
> 3. Ah. I'm sure he would. Hello Mr Mike!
> 4. Well, I'm well behaved in the DZ forums. Just not here

Click to collapse



1. are you talking about these dots?





2. Who is Jamie?
3. Hi Mike!
4. This is true. I think I only had t torture you like once over there. Not possitive tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Recognised O.T user. I want one  it warns other members of the behaviour in other fori


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> 1. are you talking about these dots?
> http://www.creativityfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Dots-Obsession-New-Century-2000-by-Yayoi-Kusama.jpg (image)
> 2. Who is Jamie?
> 3. Hi Mike!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> 1. are you talking about these dots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Why not. XD
2. JimJam707. He hangs around here every so often.
3. WOOP WOOP!
4. Really? When? Was it my sig or was that here in the OT?

@m1l4droid XD Paranoid much?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> 1. Why not. XD
> 2. JimJam707. He hangs around here every so often.
> 3. WOOP WOOP!
> 4. Really? When? Was it my sig or was that here in the OT?
> ...

Click to collapse



4, was it when people thought the rom wasn't real? XD


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good idea. I want that too. Also, y u no confirm me on Facebook!?
> @Dan. Yeah. Also suffer from depression, and slight ocd, severe ord.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Slight and severe OCD? Dayam.

@Max I don't think it was.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Slight and severe OCD? Dayam.
> 
> @Max I don't think it was.

Click to collapse



*ORD obsessive rom flashing disorder 

Ah okay


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Where's the mistress gone, checking milads ips I take it


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, severe ORD. Not much ocd.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Ah. I mis-read.
@Max - I have heard of it bro. I have ODD. Obsessive Development Disorder.
And OTD. Guess that one.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 4, was it when people thought the rom wasn't real? XD

Click to collapse



You just may be right. I know seeing his name always gives me the chills...and not in a good way...there must be a reason for that


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 4, was it when people thought the rom wasn't real? XD

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Where's the mistress gone, checking milads ips I take it

Click to collapse



haha, nice to see someone noticed 

Had to put on a movie for my son. Those kids are sooo needy


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh I forgot, I'm also anti-social. And avoidant.
> Does that stand for Off Topic trolling disorder?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



It was reallt Obsessive Trolling Disorder, but you were pretty damn close.


TheRomMistress said:


> You just may be right. I know seeing his name always gives me the chills...and not in a good way...there must be a reason for that

Click to collapse



DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson DanWilson


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You just may be right. I know seeing his name always gives me the chills...and not in a good way...there must be a reason for that

Click to collapse



 lmao 



TheRomMistress said:


> haha, nice to see someone noticed
> 
> Had to put on a movie for my son. Those kids are sooo needy

Click to collapse



Hahah, fair enough  you should teach them how to 



DanWilson said:


> Ah. I mis-read.
> @Max - I have heard of it bro. I have ODD. Obsessive Development Disorder.
> And OTD. Guess that one.

Click to collapse



I'm going to go with milad, obseesive trolling disorder ? I'm bipolar..


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm going to go with milad, obseesive trolling disorder ? I'm bipolar..

Click to collapse



I already answered it. And you chose a different answer from him.

Also - WHY THE DUCK IS WHITE TACK SO DAMN FUN!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah darn it. Oh, I also have FEAD. guess that.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Fvking elephants @nl*ly disorder


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fvking elephants @nl*ly disorder

Click to collapse



Why do people get scared of swearing?
Just hope a mod doesn't see it. Win win.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I already answered it. And you chose a different answer from him.
> 
> Also - WHY THE DUCK IS WHITE TACK SO DAMN FUN!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



So I see, and oops.. Eh got it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Why do people get scared of swearing?
> Just hope a mod doesn't see it. Win win.

Click to collapse



Not scared, I saw a 10 year old on the forum somewhere, 

Plus I got an infraction for swearing


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not scared, I saw a 10 year old on the forum somewhere,
> 
> Plus I got an infraction for swearing

Click to collapse



So did I. And one for posting links to nudity...

Who remembers Team Llama!?
WOOP WOOP
THE MEMORIES!
www.TeamLIama.tk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not scared, I saw a 10 year old on the forum somewhere,
> 
> Plus I got an infraction for swearing

Click to collapse



Its just about being respectful. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> So did I. And one for posting links to nudity...
> 
> Who remembers Team Llama!?
> WOOP WOOP
> ...

Click to collapse



XD XD ban/infraction coming in 3.. 2..1...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its just about being respectful.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



And this


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Blank

Click to collapse



Now people are curious dammit!


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> So did I. And one for posting links to nudity...
> 
> Who remembers Team Llama!?
> WOOP WOOP
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh please no....


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel Dan is about to go bye bye again .....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> So did I. And one for posting links to nudity...
> 
> Who remembers Team Llama!?
> WOOP WOOP
> ...

Click to collapse





T.C.P said:


> I feel Dan is about to go bye bye again .....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Did I miss something?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Did I miss something?

Click to collapse



Click the link  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Did I miss something?

Click to collapse



Oh thank god! I clicked the link wondering why you hadn't picked up on it yet.. Used to forward you to lemon party


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Did I miss something?

Click to collapse





T.C.P said:


> Click the link
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He changed it  goes nowhere xD


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh good, I knew I couldnt be that dense. I tought it had something to do with the link.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

Max y did u click the link? U wanted to see the video huh?  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Oh good, I knew I couldnt be that dense. I tought it had something to do with the link.

Click to collapse



It did back in the team llama days it fowarded u to Max's favorite website 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Max y did u click the link? U wanted to see the video huh?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



XD lmao noo, I knew miistress had clicked it and not noticed anything  knew it was safe


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> It did back in the team llama days it fowarded u to Max's favorite website
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



-________-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -________-

Click to collapse



U no its true Max u don't have to lie, we all know your secret anyways  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey all 
enjoying rom mistress's company?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey all
> enjoying rom mistress's company?

Click to collapse



Hey husam!! And yes also Max's and Dan's 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hey husam!! And yes also Max's and Dan's
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



nice 

@milad:no it aint 

good to hear ur back dan


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn did it not work? Balls.
And Husams fav site is eel soup. 

I was looking forward to my next ban.
Hold on..

@Hus O HAI!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Damn did it not work? Balls.
> And Husams fav site is eel soup.
> 
> I was looking forward to my next ban.
> ...

Click to collapse



Post the link to eel soup .... Do It! DO It!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Post the link to eel soup .... Do It! DO It!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I've already done eel soup. And anyway. Last time I did anything you said I was banned and the OT was warned as a whole.

I'll be back.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Damn did it not work? Balls.
> And Husams fav site is eel soup.
> 
> I was looking forward to my next ban.
> ...

Click to collapse



did your mother drop you on your head when you were a baby?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did your mother drop you on your head when you were a baby?

Click to collapse



No I believe he was pushed down the stairs multiple times thus resulting in the Dan we all know and love  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

So I has this list of epic shock sites. I'm clickin dem all, dey disgusting. I don't know which to choose...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No I believe he was pushed down the stairs multiple times thus resulting in the Dan we all know and love
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



or that  

xD


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Holy **** even I'm disturbed with this ****...
Ever wanted to see a guy chop his *** off? Well don't. Its messed up...
In other news just saw 2 girls 1 cup for the first time. Big wow. A girl ****s and they eat it. Woop de **** doo.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey went nomming 

XD wtf.. Chopped off?!


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It loads nothing.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



Use Internet Explorer then...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It loads nothing.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



not sure if troll...


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice ads, however blank square, I take it's flash.. Damn you iPad

Click to collapse



Yah it Flash.

@Hus - I don't know what he smoking, but that **** looks nasty.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Yah it Flash.
> 
> @Hus - I don't know what he smoking, but that **** looks nasty.

Click to collapse



indeed, that's why the peanut butter sandwich im eating makes me feel like sh*t


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Yah it Flash.
> 
> @Hus - I don't know what he smoking, but that **** looks nasty.

Click to collapse



Damn..

Who's smoking what now..


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn..
> 
> Who's smoking what now.. Gimme

Click to collapse



Well, if you saw the video I'd say he was smoking an amputated penis...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Well, if you saw the video I'd say he was smoking an amputated penis...

Click to collapse



Wwwwwtttfffff?! Don't gimme, who? Why? Owww


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wwwwwtttfffff?! Don't gimme, who? Why? Owww

Click to collapse



Thats the video. Pain Olympics. 2 guys. One takes an axe / meat cleaver to his balls and the other a knife to his penis.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wwwwwtttfffff?! Don't gimme, who? Why? Owww

Click to collapse



you know you want


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Thats the video. Pain Olympics. 2 guys. One takes an axe / meat cleaver to his balls and the other a knife to his penis.

Click to collapse



I believe they both died?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I believe they both died?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Christ knows what happened to them. I had to stop watching. And I normally have a strong stomach / mind set.
Must've hurt. A lot.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I thin Dan really is trying to get banned. Just for that, all I am gonna do, is infract you to death


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Thats the video. Pain Olympics. 2 guys. One takes an axe / meat cleaver to his balls and the other a knife to his penis.

Click to collapse



Some people, aren't right.. Why? 

@watt, I'd assume so..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I thin Dan really is trying to get banned. Just for that, all I am gonna do, is infract you to death

Click to collapse



XD how many is that ? 

I'm glad I didn't see the video.. Grim


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD how many is that ?
> 
> I'm glad I didn't see the video.. Grim

Click to collapse



I've heard of the pain olympics years ago...I can't believe people are still talking about that...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I guess we will have to wait and see.

Click to collapse



I get infracted for bad language?
Didn't you click the link? XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I guess we will have to wait and see.

Click to collapse



Fair enough, and it was all going so well having him back to start with  A few hours later...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I've heard of the pain olympics years ago...I can't believe people are still talking about that...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have not hey


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

I <3 my signature


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough, and it was all going so well having him back to start with  A few hours later...

Click to collapse



XD I was un-banned yesterday. Never bothered to post though.
Also - if you decide to ban me, can you at least do it in some way that I don't need a proxy to browse? tyty.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I get infracted for bad language?
> Didn't you click the link? XD

Click to collapse



The link is empty


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I <3 my signature

Click to collapse



Wait wait wait, whut?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I <3 my signature

Click to collapse



That is so wrong!


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> The link is empty

Click to collapse



Wrong m'dear.
Try another browser. Some might block it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> That is so wrong!

Click to collapse



u haz no proof
it's a free world


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> u haz no proof
> it's a free world

Click to collapse



www.eelsoup.com according to Husam666.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> www.eelsoup.org or .com...

Click to collapse



.com


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's the dumbass. Tapatalk.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



Click a link in Tapatalk, it directs you to the browser. I'm guessing you has no Flash if it don't work. 

And I was assuming TRM was using a PC.


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> .com

Click to collapse



Chee-- wait how do you know that?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> www.eelsoup.org or .com...

Click to collapse



Are you talking about 2 girls 1 cup? I steer clear of that link. Disgusting. 

As for this one....I am not falling for it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Chee-- wait how do you know that?

Click to collapse



i clicked it the .org, gave me nothing 


@trm, this is even worse than 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you talking about 2 girls 1 cup? I steer clear of that link. Disgusting.
> 
> As for this one....I am not falling for it.

Click to collapse



2 Girls 1 Cup was as disgusting as a puppy.
The Pain Olympics? Holy ****. That is as disgusting as a mutant panda raping Susan Boyle.

*Shiver*

@Hus I think you just like the site. XD


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, it's not 2 girls 1 cup. it's a Japanese girl *beep* eels up her *beep*.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the pain olympics that I linked to a couple pages back.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

thats not the original eelsoup...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

/Me Wonders I am the oldest in here? Just saw Hussam is 19! Youngins! Pretty soon I will be eligable for a discount on my car insurance


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

where did my signature go??


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

You guys are crazy, I'm out until everything calms down. Or someone gets banned. Most likely the latter of the two.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where did my signature go??

Click to collapse



What signature? Did you have a signature?


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> /Me Wonders I am the oldest in here? Just saw Hussam is 19! Youngins! Pretty soon I will be eligable for a discount on my car insurance

Click to collapse



LOL OLD PEOPLE LETS ALL LOL AT OLD PEOPLE!

You probably are. Most people in the OT seem to be young. I mean, I is 14.


twitch351 said:


> You guys are crazy, I'm out until everything calms down. Or someone gets banned. Most likely the latter of the two.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Me probably... XD


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where did my signature go??

Click to collapse



Lol I still have PENIS and swearing in mine XDXD


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

i is 21 , i feel old


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> What signature? Did you have a signature?

Click to collapse



VVV that one


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Lol I still have PENIS and swearing in mine XDXD

Click to collapse



I figure it will be gone once you get the bans


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> VVV that one

Click to collapse



LMAO, I will let that one slide. Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i is 21 , i feel old

Click to collapse



I am soon to be 25. You have no room to feel old.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> LOL OLD PEOPLE LETS ALL LOL AT OLD PEOPLE!
> 
> You probably are. Most people in the OT seem to be young. I mean, I is 14.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



14 year olds are a lot more annoying then I member


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I am soon to be 25. You have no room to feel old.

Click to collapse



I feel better know, I tought I was the oldest in this thread  /jk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I am soon to be 25. You have no room to feel old.

Click to collapse



wow you're almost a 1/4 century old 


that's what you get when you delete my sig grandma


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like I am spamming your mafia


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Looks like I am spamming your mafia

Click to collapse



you are, this thread is strictly for mafia talk... anyways back on to our order of business..... I order a hit on TRM


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Looks like I am spamming your mafia

Click to collapse



see, don't blame us for spamming xda


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I feel better know, I tought I was the oldest in this thread  /jk

Click to collapse



I am not technically in this thread...I am just trolling it. So you are still the oldest



husam666 said:


> wow you're almost a 1/4 century old
> 
> 
> that's what you get when you delete my sig grandma

Click to collapse



Grandma! Pfft. At least I am not on the cusp of adulthood. Dont worry, someday you will, I mean, might, be mature enough to play with the big kids.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> you are, this thread is strictly for mafia talk... anyways back on to our order of business..... I order a hit on TRM

Click to collapse



You will never catch me alive! Wait...thats not a good thing?



husam666 said:


> see, don't blame us for spamming xda

Click to collapse



Spam? mmmm, that sounds kinda yummers....

You know your hungry when Spam sounds good.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I am not technically in this thread...I am just trolling it. So you are still the oldest

Click to collapse



well since we are being  technical, TRM = posting in this thread, therefore this thread = TRM = TRM + this Thread = TRM posting in this thread ( or something like that )


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *Members:*
> 
> *Don: *twitch153
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you sure, check again


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> well since we are being  technical, TRM = posting in this thread, therefore this thread = TRM = TRM + this Thread = TRM posting in this thread ( or something like that )

Click to collapse



 I think I am too old to understand that


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

HUSAM!!! edit the title of the thread To : Contract For The Rom Mistress


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you sure, check again

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOO, I knew staying here so long would get me in trouble. Mama always said "Bad association spoils useful habits"



T.C.P said:


> HUSAM!!! edit the title of the thread To : Contract For The Rom Mistress

Click to collapse



Uh oh, now I in torubles


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> NOOOOOOOO, I knew staying here so long would get me in trouble. Mama always said "Bad association spoils useful habits"
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, now I in torubles

Click to collapse



ok miss, time to grow up 

you're off the list


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

i haz to go'z, later guys, and TRM


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i haz to go'z, later guys, and TRM

Click to collapse



later erick


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol. Your telling me to grow up?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Byebye

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Lol. Your telling me to grow up?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not you lol, i said guys, you're not a guy  

and i was talking about myself


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Are we to kill TRM? Fair nuff. I could do with something to do before this "ban" which awaits me.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're off the list

Click to collapse



Really? I still see me.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey leave TRM alone. She likes to live...sometimes


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'll attack you with a suicide bomb.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



Does that mean the police will rule my death as a suicide rather then homicide? Sneaky devils


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Really? I still see me.

Click to collapse



you're really not that evil, are you? 



TheRomMistress said:


> Hey leave TRM alone. She likes to live...sometimes

Click to collapse



and now dan drove her crazy xD


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're really not that evil, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> and now dan drove her crazy xD

Click to collapse



Depends on your definition of Evil. *laughs manically*

and yes, I believe he did.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey  What did I miss? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

and Dan drove me crazy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahh, okay  I'll maybe read back a bit  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> and Dan drove me crazy

Click to collapse



you know you can simply ban him 
if you haven't already


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know you can simply ban him
> if you haven't already

Click to collapse



Sadly, it not that simple


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Sadly, it not that simple

Click to collapse



hmmm, so xda is not mod friendly?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hmmm, so xda is not mod friendly?

Click to collapse



Awe, your so sweet, Thanks for the compliment  I never thought I would see the day...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't think he meant any compliment....
> 
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



I was talking bout his sig


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Awe, your so sweet, Thanks for the compliment  I never thought I would see the day...

Click to collapse



oh thank  and ur welcome


@milad, it's not up to you to decide >.>


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahaha, made me go onto browser.. but wow hus  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I was talking bout his sig

Click to collapse



what the..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what the..

Click to collapse



? Milad asked her ? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ? Milad asked her ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no, she changed my sig xD

i dont think he has the ballz


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Balls for what? What did I miss?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, she changed my sig xD
> 
> i dont think he has the ballz

Click to collapse



XD lmao hahahhaha  Hus got trolled? XD nice one mistress 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm on mobile you *beep*. I don't see signatures.
> @trm. When and where you're most vulnerable? I want to know how can I deliver the carbomb. *ooppss*
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



Hmm...Does that mean my vulnerable place has to be in a car?



MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao hahahhaha  Hus got trolled? XD nice one mistress
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wasn't me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao hahahhaha  Hus got trolled? XD nice one mistress
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



although that's not what i meant by she owes me a sig 

now everybody in xda will think im hitting on her 

wait, it wasnt you??? 

one guess M_T_M


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> although that's not what i meant by she owes me a sig
> 
> now everybody in xda will think im hitting on her
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha, well you asked for it 

Was not MTM either. Was a SM


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I am off to spend the next 4 hours completing my REL exam. TTFN


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> haha, well you asked for it
> 
> Was not MTM either. Was a SM

Click to collapse



scotsman?? no way, he hates me, i think

cya later trm

TRM Edit: Was not Scotty


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Sadly, it not that simple

Click to collapse



How is it hard to hit "Ban"?

Go on. I dare you.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> scotsman?? no way, he hates me, i think
> 
> cya later trm
> 
> TRM Edit: Was not Scotty

Click to collapse



I'm taking a guess thinking it stands for secret mission 



Seeya mistress have fun  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> scotsman?? no way, he hates me, i think
> 
> cya later trm
> 
> TRM Edit: Was not Scotty

Click to collapse



well then, two guys left senior clowno 
or the troutman 

@milad, it's easier than you think


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> How is it hard to hit "Ban"?
> 
> Go on. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You have to search their username, then ban this user, then a reason and how long for  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

I vote Husam 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I vote Husam
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i swear it wasn't me xD

i miss orb3001


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

why is it when i cant be on, you guys add 10 pages of random discussion


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i swear it wasn't me xD
> 
> i miss orb3001

Click to collapse



XD heheh saaame  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> why is it when i cant be on, you guys add 10 pages of random discussion

Click to collapse



That's what I think, then I try catch up by reading it,  then give up and read only the last 2 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> why is it when i cant be on, you guys add 10 pages of random discussion

Click to collapse



maybe because you like to be on topic in the off topic?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Grandma! Pfft. At least I am not on the cusp of adulthood. Dont worry, someday you will, I mean, might, be mature enough to play with the big kids.

Click to collapse



Daaaaaaaamn!!!! Husam, buddy, do you need some ointment? Cause she burned the hell out of you!!!!

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Daaaaaaaamn!!!! Husam, buddy) , do you need some ointment? Cause she burned the hell out of you!!!!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lmao xD hey  also the sun burned the hell out of me 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe because you like to be on topic in the off topic?

Click to collapse



you cannot be ont topic in off topic. ill let sakai finish this one


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

What happened to orb?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD hey  also the sun burned the hell out of me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Playing at the beach? Splishing and splashing?  It is unfortunately raining where I am.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you cannot be ont topic in off topic. ill let sakai finish this one

Click to collapse



you always are
fighting with milad over which is better miui or sense, see now you made me go on topic


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> What happened to orb?

Click to collapse



Nothing, he's still around. Check the random image thread, he spams there often haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> What happened to orb?

Click to collapse



he got an upgrade once, then it was deleted


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Playing at the beach? Splishing and splashing?  It is unfortunately raining where I am.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Yeah something like that 


@dan 3001

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Yeah something like that
> 
> 
> @dan 3001
> ...

Click to collapse



*** shut up. Remember I can brick yo phone.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Yeah something like that
> 
> 
> @dan 3001
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing the nasty at the beach?! That's horrible Maxey! But, not a bad idea....

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> ***** shut up. Remember I can brick yo phone.

Click to collapse



stay away of max's phone! 

btw if you reverse your operator's name it will become f*fag* ffig


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stay away of max's phone!
> 
> btw if you reverse your operator's name it will become f*fag* ffig

Click to collapse



What's a ffag ffig?! xD

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's a ffag ffig?! xD
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



it's a fag fig


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stay away of max's phone!
> 
> btw if you reverse your operator's name it will become f*fag* ffig

Click to collapse



And yours is Niaz.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

XD lmao twitch.. not that.. but that's not a bad idea.. I agree 

Dan.. wut? XD you can? Whaa? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's a fag fig

Click to collapse



What's a fag fig? How can a fig have any sexual orientation? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Enofadov

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's a fag fig? How can a fig have any sexual orientation?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Giff gaff backwards XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao twitch.. not that.. but that's not a bad idea.. I agree
> 
> Dan.. wut? XD you can? Whaa?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude. I always need testers right?
Just set the script to wipe system, boot and recovery and I leave a warning. 
Tell it to wipe the HBOOT and you're ****ed. 

But still. I'll be needing HC testers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's a fag fig? How can a fig have any sexual orientation?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



idk that's why it makes me sound like im high


can a tablet of this make you high?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao twitch.. not that.. but that's not a bad idea.. I agree
> 
> Dan.. wut? XD you can? Whaa?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But it may lead to bad repercussions if there just so happened to be a poisonous plant nearby  

How did you get burnt then? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk that's why it makes me sound like im high
> 
> 
> can a tablet of this make you high?

Click to collapse



Yes, yes it can  It can affect your mind! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yes, yes it can  It can affect your mind!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



ok my banana pharmacist 
i'll stay away


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok my banana pharmacist
> i'll stay away

Click to collapse



Just don't take too many, you'll be good 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Sometimes 


DanWilson said:


> Dude. I always need testers right?
> Just set the script to wipe system, boot and recovery and I leave a warning.
> Tell it to wipe the HBOOT and you're ****ed.
> 
> But still. I'll be needing HC testers

Click to collapse



I do check what you put in em xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Just don't take too many, you'll be good
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i only took one tablet


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sometimes
> 
> I do check what you put in em xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd like to see you check every line of a 500 line update script, which could then call on another script of 500 lines to call another script to then brick your phone.
All hidden in a seemingly harmless ROM.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i only took one tablet

Click to collapse



Then you have a low tolerance to pain medication my good sir.  What's the dosage? How many mg? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'd like to see you check every line of a 500 line update script, which could then call on another script of 500 lines to call another script to then brick your phone.
> All hidden in a seemingly harmless ROM.

Click to collapse



guys guys.... topic!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'd like to see you check every line of a 500 line update script, which could then call on another script of 500 lines to call another script to then brick your phone.
> All hidden in a seemingly harmless ROM.

Click to collapse



Yeah ima skim reader 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then you have a low tolerance to pain medication my good sir.  What's the dosage? How many mg?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



500mg Paracetamol
65mg caffeine


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then you have a low tolerance to pain medication my good sir.  What's the dosage? How many mg?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh I thought we were talking about like iPad type tablet 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhhh I thought we were talking about like iPad type tablet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



max, you're a disgrace on xda 


JK


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Husam, can I have one of those pills? I've a fvcking headache.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



yes, go to the nearest pharmacy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, go to the nearest pharmacy

Click to collapse



XD hahahha lmao 

And at the other thing xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 500mg Paracetamol
> 65mg caffeine

Click to collapse



No...that is a load of weak puppy meds....ur kidding rite? 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No...that is a load of weak puppy meds....ur kidding rite?
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



oh wait, i think im just tired


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No...that is a load of weak puppy meds....ur kidding rite?
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



I agree  , I just read.. I once had 9 of those in an hour.. felt bad the next morning 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I agree  , I just read.. I once had 9 of those in an hour.. felt bad the next morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really? After I take more than the recommended dosage of anything, I feel fantastic. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I agree  , I just read.. I once had 9 of those in an hour.. felt bad the next morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i once drank a bottle of expired children's medicine just because it tasted good does that count?

next thing i remember after that a tube in my nose (i think) sucking everything out of my stomach i think, i was too young to remember it well 

night milad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good night. This fvcking headache is killing me.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



'Night 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

You were getting your stomach pumped because it was likely if they didn't you would have died.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Really? After I take more than the recommended dosage of anything, I feel fantastic.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I felt fantastic  It was great.. the morning after however 'p 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You were getting your stomach pumped because it was likely if they didn't you would have died.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



duh


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I felt fantastic  It was great.. the morning after however 'p
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What did you take? Yeah, I used to have a problem with pills...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What did you take? Yeah, I used to have a problem with pills...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



hey guys gotta go now, i have to stock on some water and study for my exam tomorrow, and think of a good happy birthday wall post for that iphone chick, its in 5 minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh wait, i think im just tired

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's it... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What did you take? Yeah, I used to have a problem with pills...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Paracetamol 

 what kind?

Seeya hus have fun 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey guys gotta go now, i have to stock on some water and study for my exam tomorrow, and think of a good happy birthday wall post for that iphone chick, its in 5 minutes

Click to collapse



Happy birthday I hope someone gets you a new phone? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Happy birthday I hope someone gets you a new phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok i really laughed out loud on this one xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok i really laughed out loud on this one xD

Click to collapse



XD hahaha thanks 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Paracetamol
> 
> what kind?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pain meds, of any kind. Until I learned that taking too much of anything with acetaminophen will warp my mind  

@Bye Husam! Enjoy! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> pain meds, of any kind. Until I learned that taking too much of anything with acetaminophen will warp my mind
> 
> @Bye Husam! Enjoy!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



 ahh okay,  you alright now?  and warp?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ahh okay,  you alright now?  and warp?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I should be, I stopped like a year or two ago. Yeah, warp. It'll mess with your mental instability, creating a chemical imbalance in the brain.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I should be, I stopped like a year or two ago. Yeah, warp. It'll mess with your mental instability, creating a chemical imbalance in the brain.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Good  ahh okay,sounds scientific  anyone else here? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

Pain meds..      

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pain meds..
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Yum 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 7, 2011)

dang... hussan and twitch still courting each other?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> dang... hussan and twitch still courting each other?

Click to collapse



Why am I the one who is supposedly gay?! XD Is it because I actually have a hot girlfriend? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I actually have a hot girlfriend?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen
And it's like selling in the market, she needs to hold a piece of paper with twitch written on it.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> And it's like selling in the market, she needs to hold a piece of paper with twitch written on it.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



XD lmao, what he said,  how ever I have seen pics..  more xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> And it's like selling in the market, she needs to hold a piece of paper with twitch written on it.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



I'm not with her haha But this is from the fourth of July. 







-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Bro,she has a pink moustache .. 

Jk


Awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why am I the one who is supposedly gay?! XD Is it because I actually have a hot girlfriend?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



dunno... ask hussam.

oh ya, banned for asking a question


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why am I the one who is supposedly gay?! XD Is it because I actually have a hot girlfriend?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



You arent the only one

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bro,she has a pink moustache ..
> 
> Jk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a swizzle stick, she has a picture of me with a blue swizzle stick mustache 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm not with her haha But this is from the fourth of July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute for 12. Stay out of the middle school man! XD jk jk 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> dunno... ask hussam.
> 
> oh ya, banned for asking a question

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the incorrect thread  And no, we don't court! 

@Watt, no one said you didn't have one 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Cute for 12. Stay out of the middle school man! XD jk jk
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



She's 18!  Don't hate cause she looks young. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for being in the incorrect thread  And no, we don't court!
> 
> @Watt, no one said you didn't have one
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Be jelly


Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

And this is me.






-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Be jelly
> View attachment 680741
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Not even close to being jelly. Ask Maxey and anyone else, I win. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys for making me feel old and dirty 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Thanks guys for making me feel old and dirty
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Pedophile! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not even close to being jelly. Ask Maxey and anyone else, I win.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



False. My children will be 1/3 black. Haters gonna hate

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Thanks guys for making me feel old and dirty
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



No fapping

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Pedophile!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Haha not even. I like my girls at least 30. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No fapping
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it. Keep your youngens. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> Haha not even. I like my girls at least 30.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Then mine is half the age you like. Move on. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> False. My children will be 1/3 black. Haters gonna hate
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Not even close to hating.  Dude,  I don't compete and compare. And having 1/3 black children doesn't even bother me, I'm partially black myself dude.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Then mine is half the age you like. Move on.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Mine is my age, so I'm the only decent one here 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Mine is my age, so I'm the only decent one here
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



In 3 mobths, my relationship is statutory 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> In 3 mobths, my relationship is statutory
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



She's older than me by three months so she's the pedophile one, and she's likes it, it's creepy haha

I'm 18 now but....she's was getting her statutory one for three months! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> She's older than me by three months so she's the pedophile one, and she's likes it, it's creepy haha
> 
> I'm 18 now but....she's was getting her statutory one for three months!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I get statutory status for 3 years bro.  

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I get statutory status for 3 years bro.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



She can take you to court for that, be careful bro. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Statutory? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Statutory?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?word=Statutory+Rape 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?word=Statutory+Rape
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahh okay,never heard that used before,  hm  the age is 18 there then I take it 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why am I the one who is supposedly gay?! XD Is it because I actually have a hot girlfriend?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I thought we all agreed Max was gay? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> She can take you to court for that, be careful bro.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



My girlfriend wouldnt do that. And if her mom or dad tries, kyla will stop all contact with them. We already talked about it

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I thought we all agreed Max was gay?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



-___- I'm not gay xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh okay,never heard that used before,  hm  the age is 18 there then I take it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed  And no, that's just something you concocted haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

No its true ask husam member what he would say on Skype?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No its true ask husam member what he would say on Skype?

Click to collapse



I was there, I know everything haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Indeed  And no, that's just something you concocted haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hahahah 

16 here.. but I know  Gypsy that got marred at 8  bit early 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Remember when Llama tried to marry me?
Then you all thought I was gay?
Then I forgot the rest but I think Llama was a girl?

I'm confused.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Remember when Llama tried to marry me?
> Then you all thought I was gay?
> Then I forgot the rest but I think Llama was a girl?
> 
> I'm confused.

Click to collapse



Nope, llama is a dude.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

Remember when Dan would troll


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Remember when Dan would troll

Click to collapse



Remember when you were funny?
Oh wait...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Remember when Dan would troll

Click to collapse



Yeah, then I would troll him back and he'd get mad..good times 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Remember poo?

Poo poo poo? Anyone xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Remember when you were funny?
> Oh wait...

Click to collapse



Remember wwhen I would make ur ass a listener and u got all butt hurt LD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh poo

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Remember poo?
> 
> Poo poo poo? Anyone xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Psst....I remember 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Remember wwhen I would make ur ass a listener and u got all butt hurt LD

Click to collapse



XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maxey! Get make a steam account and download spiral knights for free 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Remember wwhen I would make ur ass a listener and u got all butt hurt LD

Click to collapse



Then I poo'd everywhere and my butt hurt.

Remember when I became BD for a while and you all believed me?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maxey! Get make a steam account and download spiral knights for free
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Have one I think  but will do when hone,how long is it free for? 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

I need a nap....or a drink....or something to throw at Sparky....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Then I poo'd everywhere and my butt hurt.
> 
> Remember when I became BD for a while and you all believed me?

Click to collapse



Yea good times ..... 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Have one I think  but will do when hone,how long is it free for?
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Forever! It's really fun though to me. I got addicted. Let me know when you have one so I can add you to the guild of ownage. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Bd 

Remember when I got trolled and you pretended to he bd 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Bd
> 
> Remember when I got trolled and you pretended to he bd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who me? No haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Forever! It's really fun though to me. I got addicted. Let me know when you have one so I can add you to the guild of ownage.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD good  that's awesome will do, but home on the 19th  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Who me? No haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nah me. 

And Hus knew. And you all believed us cos I simply kept my real account on XDXD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Who me? No haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hus and dan I think,I said you because I forgot 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Bd
> 
> Remember when I got trolled and you pretended to he bd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought that was Dan doin the @Babydoll impersonation.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nah me.
> 
> And Hus knew. And you all believed us cos I simply kept my real account on XDXD

Click to collapse



Btch.  

We should do this again sometime lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Btch.
> 
> We should do this again sometime lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ummmmmmn .....u can leave me out of it THIS time.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Btch.
> 
> We should do this again sometime lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We need a Mafia Skype room.
Or IRC

Interesting. I'm not in the Mafia yet you all act like I am.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmmmn .....u can leave me out of it THIS time....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



XD why so  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> We need a Mafia Skype room.
> Or IRC
> 
> Interesting. I'm not in the Mafia yet you all act like I am.

Click to collapse



We also act like mistress is  and most guests  but yes we should.. xD irc.? Also.. join Mafia nao 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD why so
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I saw the Skype log of the last one...    

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saw the Skype log of the last one...
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



XD you know you secretly.want to  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD you know you secretly.want to
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't make me throw things at you.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saw the Skype log of the last one...
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



XDXDXDXD There was so much poo.

And I'll never join the Mafia. I'm a freelance troll now. 
And I should try keep my slate clean. I want that damn Recognized Developer title XD
Although all the bans don't help...

Also - THROW POO AT HIM!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't make me throw things at you....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



 ill Shh now, don't want to meet your brick  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> XDXDXDXD There was so much poo.
> 
> And I'll never join the Mafia. I'm a freelance troll now.
> And I should try keep my slate clean. I want that damn Recognized Developer title XD
> ...

Click to collapse



Troll group xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> XDXDXDXD There was so much poo.
> 
> And I'll never join the Mafia. I'm a freelance troll now.
> And I should try keep my slate clean. I want that damn Recognized Developer title XD
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll still throw things (bricks) at you...though...
   

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll still throw things (bricks) at you...though...
> 
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Why me?
I did nothing. Except imitate you...


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Loving the tags.


> baby doll is pretty~, but dan is prettier, die gli sviluppatori!!!!, erick erick erick erick, erick erick erick erick!, erick erick erick erick.*, erick erick erick erick;, heh iphone ftw, husam is blind, i'm prettiest!, loopy loopy loopy loopy, maax.us~> future paradise, nam nam nam bananas!!!, not anymore though., solitaire challenge=cool, sparky wtf???????, team llama ftw, that newb twitch, _*trm rulz sviluppatori*_, twich is a noob, twitch is not a nanner!, xdas nr.1 spam thread

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 7, 2011)

Hellooo Mafia. Did I miss much? Had a good trip, need a shower so bad

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Why me?
> I did nothing. Except imitate you...

Click to collapse



This ^^^ and it's what I do ....throw heavy landscaping bricks at people's heads....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Loving the tags.

Click to collapse



You are SOOOOO not prettier than I..... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey  not really  and yes you do 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are SOOOOO not prettier than I.....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Dude. I love you.
I'm well sexy, liek.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  not really  and yes you do
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha, ik, my hair looks wet.... but it's not

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

XD where'd you go? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD where'd you go?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Camping, some lake up north. Don't remember it's name.haha. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2011)

Night guys 1am I'm tired  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night guys 1am I'm tired
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eh?
Oh yah. Holiday.
I thought England was just being retarded and decided that GMT wasn't good enough for you bastards.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

im on google + nao guuyz


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> im on google + nao guuyz

Click to collapse



Goto www.gplus.to get urself a URL with ur nickname....like mine www.gplus.to/Babydollll
then post it and I'll add you to mai mafia circle


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> dunno... ask hussam.
> 
> oh ya, banned for asking a question

Click to collapse



ask me what?

hello back everyone, i need a favor, what is the female form of "buddy"?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ask me what?
> 
> hello back everyone, i need a favor, what is the female form of "buddy"?

Click to collapse



Hai hus. Urban dictionary says buddess

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ask me what?
> 
> hello back everyone, i need a favor, what is the female form of "buddy"?

Click to collapse



Buddy is gender neutral


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hai hus. Urban dictionary says buddess
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hi
lol, ok fine, what other "names" are there for girls, like dude, mate, man... etc but female


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hai hus. Urban dictionary says buddess
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



And that would be wrong....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And that would be wrong....

Click to collapse



it sounds wrong reading it lol


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Goto www.gplus.to get urself a URL with ur nickname....like mine www.gplus.to/Babydollll
> then post it and I'll add you to mai mafia circle

Click to collapse



I already have one. Names cameron watt

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

I get -103 dbm signal in my basement 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I already have one. Names cameron watt
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Post the damn link then....What??? Nao I haz to search 4 u....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/u/1/100937205296088146991
Is this you watt? There are too many damn Cameron Watt(s) on da interwebz


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> https://plus.google.com/u/1/100937205296088146991
> Is this you watt? There are too many damn Cameron Watt(s) on da interwebz

Click to collapse



Si. Tis meh

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Si. Tis meh
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



K. Added. Gli Sviluppatori de Banane Family circle.....

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi
> lol, ok fine, what other "names" are there for girls, like dude, mate, man... etc but female

Click to collapse



Chick, broad, girl, lady....person, human being, friend, 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chick, broad, girl, lady....person, human being, friend,
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



lol, thx human being


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chick, broad, girl, lady....person, human being, friend,
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



female dog if they piss you off


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> female dog if they piss you off

Click to collapse



I could call you wad of meat with a brick in ur head.... 

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

I'mmmm bacck


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I could call you wad of meat with a brick in ur head....
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse




















runs


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I'mmmm bacck

Click to collapse



welcome back, chick <-- see babydoll, it doesn't work that way  




no im not that stupid


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> welcome back, chick <-- see babydoll, it doesn't work that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



huh??


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

is it weird that NotATreoFan and i live in the same town, but i have no idea who he is?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> is it weird that NotATreoFan and i live in the same town, but i have no idea who he is?

Click to collapse



Yes, you should stalk him and report back to me how awesome he is.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> huh??

Click to collapse



just forget it


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just forget it

Click to collapse



It is forgotten


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yes, you should stalk him and report back to me how awesome he is.

Click to collapse



Idk where he lives or who he is

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Idk where he lives or who he is
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



lame!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Idk where he lives or who he is
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



say some sexist comments in public, and when you get hit with a hammer, yup that's him -.-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

haha. dont feel like getting the banhammer


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

flashing another rom.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

Mornin' guys. I watched Cap' 'Merica yesterday night... and it was kinda ok. I was more looking forward to the Avengers though... I wonder who's ass will they have to whoop later


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

enough with editing my stuff 

xD

@sakai hi


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

Ahh, after a shower and shave I feel like a human again on another note, I discovered bacon and marshmallows go well together

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' guys. I watched Cap' 'Merica yesterday night... and it was kinda ok. I was more looking forward to the Avengers though... I wonder who's ass will they have to whoop later

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, after a shower and shave I feel like a human again on another note, I discovered bacon and marshmallows go well together
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



you need to finish my on topic in off topic rant to hus, and dd,


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

What's happening?!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What's happening?!

Click to collapse



mods editing my crap first my sig, now thread title


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

BRB. I'll change mine to match yours, and then let's see how hilarious this can get


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you need to finish my on topic in off topic rant to hus, and dd,

Click to collapse



yeess?
10char


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

Pssst......Hi.

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> BRB. I'll change mine to match yours, and then let's see how hilarious this can get

Click to collapse



lol, it was mr clown who edited me, im too scared to edit it back


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, it was mr clown who edited me, im too scared to edit it back

Click to collapse



You should put that in quotes. That'll teach him


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, it was mr clown who edited me, im too scared to edit it back

Click to collapse



Huh? Did someone mentioned me?. This name tracker app is good.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pssst......Hi.
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You should put that in quotes. That'll teach him

Click to collapse



will do 
but still scared of the consequences 


@babydoll, psst hello again


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao. Ok ok, I have had my fun. Feel free to change your sig and title back. You wont get harased...for the most part 

Now to deal with you sakai...I think you have the wrong idea about you and I. You seem to think you deserve my whipping. This is not so. Now to get Mr Clown to remove the small letters on your sig 

Oh at @Hussam - It was not Mr Clown


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pssst......Hi.
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Heya BD, didn't see you there.

Mr. Clown, how are you good sir? Still scaring the little ones?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Huh? Did someone mentioned me?. This name tracker app is good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Name tracker app?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lmao. Ok ok, I have had my fun. Feel free to change your sig and title back. You wont get harased...for the most part
> 
> Now to deal with you sakai...I think you have the wrong idea about you and I. You seem to think you deserve my whipping. This is not so. Now to get Mr Clown to remove the small letters on your sig
> 
> Oh at @Hussam - It was not Mr Clown

Click to collapse



just when i changed it


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lmao. Ok ok, I have had my fun. Feel free to change your sig and title back. You wont get harased...for the most part
> 
> Now to deal with you sakai...I think you have the wrong idea about you and I. You seem to think you deserve my whipping. This is not so. Now to get Mr Clown to remove the small letters on your sig
> 
> Oh at @Hussam - It was not Mr Clown

Click to collapse



But we had soooo much fun! And it's only for a limited time until Hus changes his back


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But we had soooo much fun! And it's only for a limited time until Hus changes his back

Click to collapse



i think this new one is better


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But we had soooo much fun! And it's only for a limited time until Hus changes his back

Click to collapse



Its already done sakai
How was your weekend tho?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think this new one is better

Click to collapse



lol, that is totally taken out of context


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, that is totally taken out of context

Click to collapse



how 'bout now?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

uggg.............................


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> uggg.............................

Click to collapse



So... you speak Caveman? Or is that Troll?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So... you speak Caveman? Or is that Troll?

Click to collapse



Troll

10char


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So... you speak Caveman? Or is that Troll?

Click to collapse



hey I am caveman


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya BD, didn't see you there.
> 
> Mr. Clown, how are you good sir? Still scaring the little ones?

Click to collapse



Hi there, I'm good how about you. My job is to scare people.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Troll
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



Wonderful. 



Mr. Clown said:


> Hi there, I'm good how about you. My job is to scare people.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Alright. Can I hire you for something?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

u guys r boreing


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> u guys r boreing

Click to collapse



And you're a mistress that won't whip......


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 8, 2011)

*Walks in wearing miniskirt does full frontal flash*


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> *Walks in wearing miniskirt does full frontal flash*

Click to collapse



you're a chick?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> u guys r boreing

Click to collapse



You refuse to whip me to submission. I demand that you whip me.



Omnichron said:


> *Walks in wearing miniskirt does full frontal flash*

Click to collapse



My EYES!!! THE google, they do nuzzink!!


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> you're a chick?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Pics or it did not happen!


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pics or it did not happen!

Click to collapse



There you go!


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pics or it did not happen!

Click to collapse



what he said

market rules, paper with screen name in pic


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> There you go!

Click to collapse



I'm not fooled. Obviously that is your midget *** slave. YOUR PICS!!!!


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

eww, what did I come into?

You want to be whiped? Sorry, thats only for my other site.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> eww, what did I come into?
> 
> You want to be whiped? Sorry, thats only for my other site.

Click to collapse



linky?!

......now!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya BD, didn't see you there.
> 
> Mr. Clown, how are you good sir? Still scaring the little ones?

Click to collapse



I'm back and slightly drunk...

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> eww, what did I come into?
> 
> You want to be whiped? Sorry, thats only for my other site.

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> linky?!
> 
> ......now!

Click to collapse



What he said.



Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back and slightly drunk...
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Only slightly?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Only slightly?

Click to collapse



Maybe slightly allot?

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Only slightly?

Click to collapse



Nice sig....and a link would be against the rulez so u must use your imagination


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Nice sig....and a link would be against the rulez so u must use your imagination

Click to collapse



use it....

http://goo.gl/


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys what's goin on here?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

lol, nice try


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, nice try

Click to collapse



pm...... scouts honor I won't post it

*2 fingers in the air


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

Pie?

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

u guys are sure gullible


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe slightly allot?
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Does not compute. Don't drive 



TheRomMistress said:


> Nice sig....and a link would be against the rulez so u must use your imagination

Click to collapse



I still need visual aids. My PM inbox is awaiting your reply


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does not compute. Don't drive
> 
> 
> 
> I still need visual aids. My PM inbox is awaiting your reply

Click to collapse



I bet she's fat and ugly, that's why no pics or links


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does not compute. Don't drive
> 
> 
> 
> I still need visual aids. My PM inbox is awaiting your reply

Click to collapse



Ill pass


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I still need visual aids. My PM inbox is awaiting your reply

Click to collapse



Cochino 


Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> I bet she's fat and ugly, that's why no pics or links

Click to collapse



lol, I have a pic on my profile.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> I bet she's fat and ugly, that's why no pics or links

Click to collapse



Click her name and theirs a pic of her their  

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, I have a pic on my profile.

Click to collapse



hahahahahaha dam, called me out that one.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

reverse psychology is no fun anymore


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does not compute. Don't drive
> 
> 
> 
> I still need visual aids. My PM inbox is awaiting your reply

Click to collapse



 I don't drive. Sparky is my official "take me here" slave....er I mean nice husband that drives me places

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ill pass

Click to collapse



Inbox still empty...

Btw, just out of curiosity, how old do you guys think I am (if you already knew, don't bother guessing)


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 'Bout time you showed up

Click to collapse



I've been here all day  have u seen my c0ck? ?  (go a few pages back)  

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Inbox still empty...
> 
> Btw, just out of curiosity, how old do you guys think I am (if you already knew, don't bother guessing)

Click to collapse



26

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Inbox still empty...
> 
> Btw, just out of curiosity, how old do you guys think I am (if you already knew, don't bother guessing)

Click to collapse



Bout my age, 27 - 33


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> reverse psychology is no fun anymore

Click to collapse



Thats because some of us no how to spot it. I changed my avi and my profile pic BTW 



sakai4eva said:


> Inbox still empty...
> 
> Btw, just out of curiosity, how old do you guys think I am (if you already knew, don't bother guessing)

Click to collapse



I was thinking like 40



T.C.P said:


> I've been here all day  have u seen my c0ck? ?  (go a few pages back)
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Even though I know your probably talking about some kind of foul, I still am scared to look.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> Bout my age, 27 - 33

Click to collapse



Yay! I am not the oldest!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yay! I am not the oldest!

Click to collapse



Me neither  

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

@BD: Nail on!

You winz one internets. What would you like to do with it?

@TRM: Do I even sound that old? OMG, I need to talk hipper, yo.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

i haz teh new rom and its all themed up to my liking


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @BD: Nail on!
> 
> You winz one internets. What would you like to do with it?
> 
> @TRM: Do I even sound that old? OMG, I need to talk hipper, yo.

Click to collapse



lol, You talk like an old man trying to make ppl think he coo


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, You talk like an old man trying to make ppl think he coo

Click to collapse



Problem is, I'm rather anal about my English, and I speak and write better English than a LOT of people. 

But the lulz... I just can't help it sometimes...


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yay! I am not the oldest!

Click to collapse



How old are you? I'm 27

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Problem is, I'm rather anal about my English, and I speak and write better English than a LOT of people.
> 
> But the lulz... I just can't help it sometimes...

Click to collapse



Dont chu meen engrish?

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

I can do English, or i can do txtspk, mehbe some engrish in my spare time, ror, or some manglish also can lah.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> How old are you? I'm 27
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



25 in august


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

That's the same as BD! Hehehe...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Why didnt you just say something useful? Oh wait...I forgot what thread I was in.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> 25 in august

Click to collapse



And you thought you were an old one here. Pfft. Look at the age poll thread. 27 is ancient here. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> And you thought you were an old one here. Pfft. Look at the age poll thread. 27 is ancient here.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



damn, you got 10 years on me and I'm giving you car buying advice. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> damn, you got 10 years on me and I'm giving you car buying advice.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



hahaha remember it's for a honda, something I know nothing about. Plus I'm a diesel american gas guy.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm back....I think .... I got lost in the kitchen .... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back....I think .... I got lost in the kitchen ....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



lol. See, its ok for her to make comments about the kitchen


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Why didnt you just say something useful? Oh wait...I forgot what thread I was in.

Click to collapse



and here you are posting... oh, umm.. i mean "trolling" this thread


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol. See, its ok for her to make comments about the kitchen

Click to collapse



what are you doin outside the kitchen????   /jk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> and here you are posting... oh, umm.. i mean "trolling" this thread

Click to collapse



I cant help it. This weekend I did everything productive I needed to do so I was bored.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol. See, its ok for her to make comments about the kitchen

Click to collapse



No. Really....Pipsqueak and I were sitting at the kitchen table....I gave her some orange juice...

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> what are you doin outside the kitchen????   /jk

Click to collapse



I just got out of it. I made a salad with steak, shrimp and crab meat. MMMMMMM


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol. See, its ok for her to make comments about the kitchen

Click to collapse



What do you do when your dishwasher quits working?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Tell her to get back in the kitchen


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Really....Pipsqueak and I were sitting at the kitchen table....I gave her some orange juice...
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



birds like juice?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> What do you do when your dishwasher quits working?
> 
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



WRONG!

Get your wife in the kitchen.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> What do you do when your dishwasher quits working?
> 
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't make me use this.....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> What do you do when your dishwasher quits working?
> 
> Tell her to get back in the kitchen

Click to collapse



Or him....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> birds like juice?

Click to collapse



Yes. Pipsqueak loves oj and even grape juice (She drinks it right from a sliced grape)

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Pipsqueak loves oj and even grape juice (She drinks it right from a sliced grape)
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



that's cool

how often do you get em out?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Or him....

Click to collapse



Sadly, I actually clean most of the dishes at home. Troll mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> that's cool
> 
> how often do you get em out?

Click to collapse



Every single day...  Pipsqueak spends more time out of her cage than in it....The others get at least 4 hours per day ...  However, they require more supervision than Pipsqueak does. I can trust her to hang out on her playstand while I am doing something else...only three times they must be in their cages...when I'm sleeping, cooking or, out of the house...

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sadly, I actually clean most of the dishes at home. Troll mom.

Click to collapse



Eh. my ex-husband did most the cooking and cleaning since I worked. This is the 21st century, its normal.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Every single day...  Pipsqueak spends more time out of her cage than in it....The others get at least 4 hours per day ...  However, they require more supervision than Pipsqueak does. I can trust her to hang out on her playstand while I am doing something else...only three times they must be in their cages...when I'm sleeping, cooking or, out of the house...
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



cool

10charmander


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> cool
> 
> 10charmander

Click to collapse



I try to take good care of my pets. Their happiness and well being is my top priority

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

I live by the rule at my dad's house growing up. If you cooked, the others cleaned. My ex, when she cooked liked to use every fvcking dish in the kitchen. I love cooking and she hated cleaning, I hated cleaning up after her and she couldn't cook. Not meant to be.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

morning guys, off to school


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I try to take good care of my pets. Their happiness and well being is my top priority
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



I'm on your bed watching ur xda'z 



-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow no reply for almost a hour? Bump 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

work............


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Norbit sucks

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> Norbit sucks
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Yea that movie is kinda Max LD 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Yea that movie is kinda Max LD
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

bump to the top....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mods editing my crap first my sig, now thread title

Click to collapse



The mods keep pwning you haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 8, 2011)

good lord. 1700 pages


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> good lord. 1700 pages

Click to collapse



Hey there buddy 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

1727 to b exact


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> 1727 to b exact

Click to collapse



Damn straight!  I think I'm gonna get a corndog, I shall start doing so....! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

17269 posts.

I use 50 posts per page


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 17269 posts.
> 
> I use 50 posts per page

Click to collapse



Sakaishi! Haha Hi 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 17269 posts.
> 
> I use 50 posts per page

Click to collapse



was that any joke or seriously is there any way to see 50 replies on one page???


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

kryptoner said:


> was that any joke or seriously is there any way to see 50 replies on one page???

Click to collapse



Just check last page, you'll know if he's telling the truth. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

kryptoner said:


> was that any joke or seriously is there any way to see 50 replies on one page???

Click to collapse



Go have a rummage around in your user CP, you n00b. 

Heya twitch.


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks, i'm proud to be a noob btw, because devs pay special attention to noobs and write big instructions at the start of every thread!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go have a rummage around in your user CP, you n00b.
> 
> Heya twitch.

Click to collapse



What's poppin'? Goodnight Sakai and everyone else  My eyelids, they fall...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

kryptoner said:


> thanks, i'm proud to be a noob btw, because devs pay special attention to noobs and write big instructions at the start of every thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah... that's scary...



twitch351 said:


> What's poppin'? Goodnight Sakai and everyone else  My eyelids, they fall...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



G'nitez!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

Heya hus! wazup?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya hus! wazup?

Click to collapse



nothing much, the laundry, chatting with some troll chicks on facebook (they are the hottest and not fake at all)

anything with you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

Nah. How come there's no hot troll chicks who chat with me? Guess I need to go back on FB.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. How come there's no hot troll chicks who chat with me? Guess I need to go back on FB.

Click to collapse



lol, you need to be in a group too, and you need to prove yourself as a good troll


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you need to be in a group too, and you need to prove yourself as a good troll

Click to collapse



Lolx. Girls I know don't dare to troll me. They know that if I troll them back, they'll end up crying


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Girls I know don't dare to troll me. They know that if I troll them back, they'll end up crying

Click to collapse



trust me, with these girls, you'll end up crying


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trust me, with these girls, you'll end up crying

Click to collapse



Ok... I'll have to take this by faith for now


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. Good afternoon. I feel like crap. Nothing new.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



when was the last time you went out of your house?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The day before the day before yesterday.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



go out for a walk at night, it will make you feel better
you should go more often


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, it won't.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



enjoy being depressed for the rest of your life


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



fap onto someones car door handle, cause id be funny. Morning everyonez

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys. Haven't craped since Friday. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> fap onto someones car door handle, cause id be funny. Morning everyonez
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



XD ,Afternoon


@DD lovely


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD ,Afternoon
> 
> 
> @DD lovely

Click to collapse



Yeah, just thought you would want to know

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. Ew gross!
> @dd. Umm, should we know that?
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



Just do it. Them troll around until he/she comes back

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys  I just got an Asus Transformer 
Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

weirdos......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi guys  I just got an Asus Transformer
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Lucky 



@Mistress XD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to be gone all day guys. Kyla gets home today. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm going to be gone all day guys. Kyla gets home today.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Okay, seeya, and awesome  have fun


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> weirdos......

Click to collapse



But you kept coming back 

Admit it, there is sort of morbid and perverted fascination that you have about us Mafioso that you can't help yourself


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. Who comes back?
> @idavid. Me jelly.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



Oh, and answer to your q 2 days ago (I didn't have internet access): Yes, I had some touchscreen issues, but it seems like a battery pull fixed it. Everything is fine now 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Soooo...if youse a mafioso, how come you don't have that logo on your sigy?

Click to collapse



I think the rules changed


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Soooo...if youse a mafioso, how come you don't have that logo on your sigy?

Click to collapse



I'm undercover like. Ever watched The Departed? I'm like the pr1ck infiltrating the cops, only more dickish. 

Anyway, I'ma need mah beauty sleep, or I'll zombie through tomorrow... again.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to the pharmacy.....hurrah...hurrah.  Morning....I'm really not looking forward to going....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> weirdos......

Click to collapse



lol, cant agree more xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey hus  hey bd


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hus  hey bd

Click to collapse



hey maz, hows it going


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey maz, hows it going

Click to collapse



Good thanks, you? Should my name be changed to macaronymaz?  

Just wondered why your post went back to the other page.. MTM Y U GO delete you post oh and 







Nice sig hus xD


----------



## RinZo (Aug 8, 2011)

nice sig hus hahaha


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

thx guys they keep deleting my stuff when no one cares about it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

And unlucky hus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/08/htc-developer-site-goes-live-opensense-sdk-and-kernel-source-of/


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> FYI the game can not be lost if you've lost in the last 2 months so.....craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!!!

Click to collapse



face it, you lost it


@max, pffffffff I use DVDs


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. Who comes back?
> @idavid. Me jelly.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



My girlfriend

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

@Mtm what hus said  you lost 



husam666 said:


> face it, you lost it
> 
> 
> @max, pffffffff I use DVDs

Click to collapse



xD lmao fair enough


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx guys they keep deleting my stuff when no one cares about it

Click to collapse



 What stuff?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> What stuff?

Click to collapse



the sig with the quote you wanted to give me ur powers 
the posts that got me banned ... etc etc etc


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the sig with the quote you wanted to give me ur powers
> the posts that got me banned ... etc etc etc

Click to collapse



lol, and I wonder why that is? Ever think it is YOUR fault?? I know its a crazy thought but just ponder it for a bit.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

"the posts that got me banned got deleted?!?! Why?!" XD I wonder


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, and I wonder why that is? Ever think it is YOUR fault?? I know its a crazy thought but just ponder it for a bit.

Click to collapse



yeah, but since you didn't care about it, why others should?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, but since you didn't care about it, why others should?

Click to collapse



I just let it slide cuz I know someone will take care of it 

I have a quote on one of you other OT ppls floating around here somewhere...one of PDL followers, if not him. It amuses me.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

hey guys, were on the top threads on the xda front page!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I just let it slide cuz I know someone will take care of it
> 
> I have a quote on one of you other OT ppls floating around here somewhere...one of PDL followers, if not him. It amuses me.

Click to collapse



lol, notatreofan is pdl?? 
i highly doubt think he is


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats because I joined the party 

JK, I am not that conceeded


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hey guys, were on the top threads on the xda front page!

Click to collapse



Where ?  Show me xD


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, notatreofan is pdl??
> i highly doubt think he is

Click to collapse



No No. A quote of me saying something about sleeping with my phone. Back in the day where there was ORDer


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

View attachment 681622
here we are


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Thats because I joined the party
> 
> JK, I am not that conceeded

Click to collapse



that's what you think


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> No No. A quote of me saying something about sleeping with my phone. Back in the day where there was ORDer

Click to collapse



Mr Mac&Cheese, you gotta know who I talkin bout. You were around during those times...who else was annoying aside from PDL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> No No. A quote of me saying something about sleeping with my phone. Back in the day where there was ORDer

Click to collapse



Oh I 'member was it Original<3er or something 

Edit: post above )) lmao XD


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

I dunno


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 681622
> here we are

Click to collapse



XD awesome  were the second highest posted thread in o.t


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Mr Mac&Cheese, you gotta know who I talkin bout. You were around during those times...who else was annoying aside from PDL

Click to collapse



idk, i dont remember the old ord'ers i was  only there physically only 


but i remember the lobotomy xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I dunno

Click to collapse



Found it  I was correct  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2814144


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Found it  I was correct
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2814144

Click to collapse



lol yeah i remember that one, but not mac and cheese


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

damnit, you are too fast for me, I was just coming back over here to post it. How the hell did you remember? Those were the days. I miss Dot and Watcher (even tho he is an ass)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> damnit, you are too fast for me, I was just coming back over here to post it. How the hell did you remember? Those were the days. I miss Dot and Watcher (even tho he is an ass)

Click to collapse



xD hahaha, I have no idea , just do,, anyway I'm going out now guys seeya


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD hahaha, I have no idea , just do,, anyway I'm going out now guys seeya

Click to collapse



laterz mazy maz


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 8, 2011)

time to work hard. Dont cause trouble while I gone.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> time to work hard. Dont cause trouble while I gone.

Click to collapse



fine i wont
ill keep a low profile


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> time to work hard. Dont cause trouble while I gone.

Click to collapse



Heheheh. As soon as my girlfriend gets home though? Seriously?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello:
Husam
Watt
&
Mod


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Husam
> Watt
> &
> Mod

Click to collapse



yello, hows ur holiday


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yello, hows ur holiday

Click to collapse



starts tomorrow night after work  2 full days of work then holiday


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> starts tomorrow night after work  2 full days of work then holiday

Click to collapse



these are gonna be 2 long days


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> these are gonna be 2 long days

Click to collapse



i know especially tomorrow  

On another note i am officially addicted to Solitaire Challenge 

I CAN'T STOP PLAYING IT!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

XD I can't play, hey 

Anyone in anyothwr parts of the world hear about the riots in London?

Oh and back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi!
> Ah, finally, home sweet home. I was tired of that crap internet!!
> Dave, I challenge you to solitaire!

Click to collapse



ok lets play
.. u ready to play?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I can't play, hey
> 
> Anyone in anyothwr parts of the world hear about the riots in London?
> 
> Oh and back

Click to collapse



Nope, what were they about? Dental care?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, what's going on in there?

Click to collapse



i hate u


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

What's goin on? What I miss? 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, what were they about? Dental care?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD almost  first in topnum like a day or 2 ago, some guy got shot by police and they wanted answers so did a peaceful protest but the police ignored them, so they set fire to a huge building a couple others, cars, houses , and a bus, and stole everything from the shops and it's still happening 300people and 2 in other places with more stuff on fire and stolen  police everywhere and their still doing it


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

be back later tonight

later guyz


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD almost  first in topnum like a day or 2 ago, some guy got shot by police and they wanted answers so did a peaceful protest but the police ignored them, so they set fire to a huge building a couple others, cars, houses , and a bus, and stole everything from the shops and it's still happening 300people and 2 in other places with more stuff on fire and stolen  police everywhere and their still doing it

Click to collapse



 That's some serious sh!t. Did you loot anything good? XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's some serious sh!t. Did you loot anything good? XD
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I thought Maxey was in Spain? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## CorradoSud (Aug 8, 2011)

Sviluppatori di banane. Italians everywhere!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I thought you said you would not be back until someone was banned
> But yet...you are here and anyone is yet to get banned
> 
> LIAR!!!!

Click to collapse



I also said I would be back once it calmed down a little bit, so don't be picking and choosing your words if you don't want to use the whole sentence that makes it relevant. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

CorradoSud said:


> Sviluppatori di banane. Italians everywhere!

Click to collapse



Yep, that's us  Welcome! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, my phone is officially ****ed. Buttons don't work almost all the time and battery has gone ****ty! And it's my second battery!
> I WANT SENSATION! OR EVO 3D!

Click to collapse



Go save up my lad  Rob some banks, or follow the example of the nice people in London and riot for what you love! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



It's the little Asian man from hangover! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 8, 2011)

Nana don't want to play, eh? 
It's alright....I understand



twitch351 said:


> It's the little Asian man from hangover!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

@twitch I am in Spain xD and I don't live in London anyway 

Hey don't feel so good after that food


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I'm mad "bro". I want a new phone FFS! But I have no fvcknig money to pay for it!

Click to collapse



Start a riot , seriously.. Thousands of £s worth has been stolen  itsnfunny watching them, the police just stand there and watch as they walk in a smashed window and come out with a Trolley full of TVs etc XD aalso.. Here's some buildings from the first day  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14446548


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 8, 2011)

I gotz solution for you my dear desperate telephoneless member:
1- dress up as Krusty the clown
2-Take cab and go to a bank
3-Get out of the cab (very important step)
4-Get in the bank (yet another extremely important thing to do)
5-Look at the tellers with the most crazy look on your repertoire
6-tell them exactly what you just told me (below in red)
7-Wait for police to show up
8-Get arrested and receive $.05 per day for the next 20 years while in jail
9-Get out of jail
10-Buy new phone
11=$$$ Profit



m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I'm mad "bro". *I want a new phone FFS! But I have no fvcknig money to pay for it!*

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I gotz solution for you my dear desperate telephoneless member:
> 1- dress up as Krusty the clown
> 2-Take cab and go to a bank
> 3-Get out of the cab (very important step)
> ...

Click to collapse



XD or move to UK, say you don't have a job, receive £20,000 a year and get a free house for doing nothing?! Morer profit?!???


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Sell drugs... Wait wut?

Unlucky dude, get a job?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

...

Yay wifi at work now!!!!!!!!!!! :d:d


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome, hey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

So many fires in London right now.. And now a police guy has been hit by a missile, wtf?! A missile? What Chav carries round a missile? XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> A missile? Holy ****! Even in 2009 Iran unrest no missiles where fired!

Click to collapse





I wanna know where he got it?! Considering almost all guns are illeagle here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Which one of you sold it him! 
Jk.. Perhaps.. But there is no uk mafia, I don't think


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Also 24 people have been charged out of 800+


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

And good luck


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently, I passed out/fainted on mai way to the pharmacy this morning....I woke up in the back of a police car  

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LOL anyway, I'm participating in a contest my carrier has for Ramadan, who knows maybe I won a Hyundai Genesis Coupe!! LOL.

Click to collapse



Good luck. I wish for you to win.
(My wishes work sometimes) 

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Did you have time to get rid of the evidence.....I mean, oh no!!

Click to collapse



Nothing happened lol. I'm a good girl  But they had me get checked out by EMS and wanted me to goto the hospital...I said no, they drove me home .....Sssshhhh Sparky doesn't know 

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Holy **** what happened bd you ok?
> 
> And thanks. If I won, I will sell my current car (read: peace of crap).

Click to collapse



TBH I don't know what happened....I was walking in Hoboken and BAM!!! next thing I know I'm in a police car with a paramedic holding my head asking me my name....

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

Ummm....I just noticed the thread title change     

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

Killed it......>_<

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Were you anywhere the Church Square Park?

Click to collapse



Yes, why? 

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. Some mods messed with Hus yesterday (if you don't already know that), I think he himself wrote this one.
> Well, are you ok now?

Click to collapse



I'm fine now. Thanks you for your concern. I'm at home actually...chillin' with Pipsqueak and Snuffy (short for Snufalufagus and Pipsqueak's worse half....)

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you okay?  You may be "fine" but that doesn't mean the problem went away, I hope nothing bad happens to you.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you okay?  You may be "fine" but that doesn't mean the problem went away, I hope nothing bad happens to you.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



That I can't answer... I have another appointment on Wed with a local doctor....I guess Sparky will find out...  

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

I STILL wanna know why MTM asked me if I was near Church park........I actually fainted on Willow Ave 

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hoboken University Medical Center is near by...why not go and get yourself checked?

Click to collapse



I was a few blocks from Saint Mary's Hospital (Now known as Hoboken University Hospital) but....
I have an appointment Wed. I will tell them everything.... I promise
I'm just not looking forward to Sparky's OVERreaction when He finds out....Thank you EVERYONE for your concern... 

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hope you're ok.
> Gotta go to bed, 'night.

Click to collapse



Gnight Milad I hope you win that car....

Sent from the back of a police car....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad your okay Bd 

Hey 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Night Milad and lol M 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Glad your okay Bd
> 
> Hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey! How goes it? Pipsqueak says Hi....

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Leess burnt thanks,  how's you?  & hey pipsqueak 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

and suddenly Husam appears 


hows it going?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey there buddy
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hello there 

and hello husam


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Hello there
> 
> and hello husam

Click to collapse



hey hey whats up r?

why did you downgrade to a G2?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey hey whats up r?
> 
> why did you downgrade to a G2?

Click to collapse



Because the G2 is better.  Duh? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because the G2 is better.  Duh?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



nope 

btw my signature is better than yours


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> 
> btw my signature is better than yours

Click to collapse



yep 

It has 4G


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> yep
> 
> It has 4G

Click to collapse



the iphone 4 does too 




















NO I'M NOT AN IDIOT


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> yep
> 
> It has 4G

Click to collapse



A old Mafia member?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> A old Mafia member?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no, one of the great founders of the ban thread, we took down xda together once
and one of the best OT'ers

too bad he left


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the iphone 4 does too
> 
> 
> NO I'M NOT AN IDIOT

Click to collapse



Plus I got my G2 for $60


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Plus I got my G2 for $60

Click to collapse



lol that sounds like a bargain, did u trade it for ur tp2?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Plus I got my G2 for $60

Click to collapse



And it has a keyboard!!!!!! OMFGWTFBBQ?!  

And Husam, don't forget that Twitch was also involved in this, along with Maxey 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol that sounds like a bargain, did u trade it for ur tp2?

Click to collapse



He had an HD2...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol that sounds like a bargain, did u trade it for ur tp2?

Click to collapse



Nope.


twitch351 said:


> He had an HD2...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have a Touch Pro 2, an HD2, now a G2 and also *shudders* an HTC Herald (T-Mobile Wing)

Also had a G1 but I fried it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And it has a keyboard!!!!!! OMFGWTFBBQ?!
> 
> And Husam, don't forget that Twitch was also involved in this, along with Maxey
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



who?



twitch351 said:


> He had an HD2...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



haS**


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I have a Touch Pro 2, an HD2, now a G2 and also *shudders* an HTC Herald (T-Mobile Wing)

Click to collapse



That's quite an impressive collection you have there  Mine has been shot down to a mt4g. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> who?
> 
> 
> 
> haS**

Click to collapse



Twitch, and Maxey, we all took down xda for a brief moment of time. 

*don't forget, we speaks to each other in the third person. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's quite an impressive collection you have there  Mine has been shot down to a mt4g.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I should get them together for a group photo 

Also, what happened to your other phones?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I should get them together for a group photo
> 
> Also, what happened to your other phones?

Click to collapse



Meh, I messed up the imei on my Nexus S, and I sold my Nexus One for senior prom money 
-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I should get them together for a group photo
> 
> Also, what happened to your other phones?

Click to collapse



Smartphone ORGYY!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a serial monogamist when it comes to smartphones 

Btw, what excuse should I tell my parents to get them to get me a Transformer pad?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Meh, I messed up the imei on my Nexus S, and I sold my Nexus One for senior prom money
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Can't the IMEI be repaired on that Nexus S?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm a serial monogamist when it comes to smartphones
> 
> Btw, what excuse should I tell my parents to get them to get me a Transformer pad?

Click to collapse



you can watch p0rn everywhere?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm a serial monogamist when it comes to smartphones
> 
> Btw, what excuse should I tell my parents to get them to get me a Transformer pad?

Click to collapse



They love you and they should stop being stingy with their money, spread the love! 

And monogamy is for married couples, and committed relationships 

@rr, when I was trying to find a way to fix it I found nothing.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can watch p0rn everywhere?

Click to collapse



You can do that with a normal smart phone too. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can watch p0rn everywhere?

Click to collapse



Which part of parents don't you understand? Pr0n will get me into hot shrimp soup. Need something that'll kick it in


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You can do that with a normal smart phone too.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



yeah, but the smartphone's screen is small


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> They love you and they should stop being stingy with their money, spread the love!
> 
> And monogamy is for married couples, and committed relationships
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@twitch, why can't I thank you anymore? Your thanks button is missing...

Parents gave me a lot of stuff, I just wanna milk a Transformer cuz I'm too lazy to buy it myself 

Should I use the excuse that I'm giving away my Desire to my (still studying) sister?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Which part of parents don't you understand? Pr0n will get me into hot shrimp soup. Need something that'll kick it in

Click to collapse



haha 

I can watch the pr0n anytime I want, but I don't


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Which part of parents don't you understand? Pr0n will get me into hot shrimp soup. Need something that'll kick it in

Click to collapse



trust me, tell your father that, and ull have the transformer by tomorrow 
if not earlier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @twitch, why can't I thank you anymore? Your thanks button is missing...
> 
> Parents gave me a lot of stuff, I just wanna milk a Transformer cuz I'm too lazy to buy it myself
> 
> Should I use the excuse that I'm giving away my Desire to my (still studying) sister?

Click to collapse



I no know, we shall ask teh moderators!  and by we, I mean you haha  A thanks is your reward wary traveler. 

Yeah, I would say "I has transformer? Yes? Because I gives expensive phone to sister, for free." And then they reply "But of course, you're such a good brother you deserve much more than that! Here, take my soul."  Oh yeah, that's how it would work.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trust me, tell your father that, and ull have the transformer by tomorrow
> if not earlier

Click to collapse



That only works if you father suspects you haz teh ghey, like in your case 

Also, I no longer watch pr0n, except as educational material. Seriously. 



twitch351 said:


> I no know, we shall ask teh moderators!  and by we, I mean you haha  A thanks is your reward wary traveler.
> 
> Yeah, I would say "I has transformer? Yes? Because I gives expensive phone to sister, for free." And then they reply "But of course, you're such a good brother you deserve much more than that! Here, take my soul."  Oh yeah, that's how it would work.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I guess that might work. My post-grad results are due in a few weeks. Mehbe I can haz bigger clout if I leverage it then?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That only works if you father suspects you haz teh ghey, like in your case
> 
> Also, I no longer watch pr0n, except as educational material. Seriously.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what i dont have teh ghey 
neither do i


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what i dont have teh ghey
> neither do i

Click to collapse



Hus, the closet must be getting stuffy by now. Come out of it


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hus, the closet must be getting stuffy by now. Come out of it

Click to collapse



He's trapped in the closet


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, and


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Oh, and

Click to collapse



is that an ipad?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that an ipad?

Click to collapse



do you want to die-pad? 

No, it's a Viewsonic G-Tablet


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> do you want to die-pad?
> 
> No, it's a Viewsonic G-Tablet

Click to collapse



damit, you just ruined the g44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444y moment for me


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damit, you just ruined the g44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444y moment for me

Click to collapse



You ruined his g4y moment, he was excited about the potential ipad. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You ruined his g4y moment, he was excited about the potential ipad.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



but I don't like the iPad


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> but I don't like the iPad

Click to collapse



I know, I jokes, I kids 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

Husam is going now
Husam says goodnight


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai just crapped a huge dump.
sakai just dumped a huge crap. 

omg. the janitors are gonna murder me when they see toilet.


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Husam is going now
> Husam says goodnight

Click to collapse



bye


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

Today was one of the best days of my life

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Got laid? Rode the tricycle?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, I just found out that 2.3.5 is actually real  I missed a lot in these 3 weeks  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, I just found out that 2.3.5 is actually real  I missed a lot in these 3 weeks
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



And this is being quoted so that the fail will last through history 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, I just found out that 2.3.5 is actually real  I missed a lot in these 3 weeks
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



And once again. And yes sakai. I got pu$$√ for the first time in 2 months. XD

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And once again. And yes sakai. I got pu$$√ for the first time in 2 months. XD
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey! I was in Norway and barely had internet access 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey! I was in Norway and barely had internet access
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



There can be Norway that the Scandinavian country's got no internet. It has some of the best internetz facilities in Yew Rope. If you are in Hungary you might be slightly malnourished from lack of intertubes, but...


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There can be Norway that the Scandinavian country's got no internet. It has some of the best internetz facilities in Yew Rope. If you are in Hungary you might be slightly malnourished from lack of intertubes, but...

Click to collapse



I know, but still. I was in a car most of the time

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I know, but still. I was in a car most of the time
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Was the driving there nice? 

When I'm feeling foreveralone.jpg, I sometimes burn a new CD drive around for no apparent reason.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Was the driving there nice?
> 
> When I'm feeling foreveralone.jpg, I sometimes burn a new CD drive around for no apparent reason.

Click to collapse



Yes, but I wasn't even looking outside most of the time. 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yes, but I wasn't even looking outside most of the time.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hahaha. I like to drive around winding roads because I can view the scenery without turning my head.

Lord forbid it that I should get myself a race-car, or I'll rest in pieces


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

notice how half my pictures go bye bye?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

Well if they were not indecent they would remain


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Well if they were not indecent they would remain

Click to collapse



Ahahahahahaha... my mistress is back... You missed out on our discussion on Husam's ghey-ness


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been lurking...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

The Starcraft 1 lurker has been responsible for ripping a new one for 90% of Terran Marines.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I have been lurking...

Click to collapse



creep....... 













hides*


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The Starcraft 1 lurker has been responsible for ripping a new one for 90% of Terran Marines.

Click to collapse



Nerdy much?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Nerdy much?

Click to collapse



Sigh, as much as I would hate to admit it, I have too few nerdy friends IRL. I can't tell them nerdy and geeky jokes that I personally find hilarious. So I'm forced to go online for that particular fetish.

I was hoping that since you are... slightly deviant yourself, you'd understand my situation too


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sigh, as much as I would hate to admit it, I have too few nerdy friends IRL. I can't tell them nerdy and geeky jokes that I personally find hilarious. So I'm forced to go online for that particular fetish.
> 
> I was hoping that since you are... slightly deviant yourself, you'd understand my situation too

Click to collapse



I know nothing about star treck or whatever kind of termanology that is


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I know nothing about star treck or whatever kind of termanology that is

Click to collapse



Lolx. Doesn't really matter 

But other than... you know... the obvious... we don't really know what are your interests, so I have no idea how to talk to you


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Doesn't really matter
> 
> But other than... you know... the obvious... we don't really know what are your interests, so I have no idea how to talk to you

Click to collapse



Judging by her sig I'd say domination is an interest.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Doesn't really matter
> 
> But other than... you know... the obvious... we don't really know what are your interests, so I have no idea how to talk to you

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> Judging by her sig I'd say domination is an interest.

Click to collapse



lol, you really have no idea


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, you really have no idea

Click to collapse



And hence, the probing questions


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And hence, the probing questions

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Morning all

Click to collapse



Whoa... you slept like 3 hours man...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Whoa... you slept like 3 hours man...

Click to collapse



more like 1 or 2 hours, from dawn untill 6:46 

gotta go to class now, laterz


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

C'ya. Try not to fall asleep while staring at your lecturer's titties.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> C'ya. Try not to fall asleep while staring at your lecturer's titties.

Click to collapse



hahaha whats up sakai


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

Does the constant pounding make your ass gay?

P.S.: That's a BAD RomMistress


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

I would've said my butt cheeks, but them auditors ain't coming 'round.

Question: do you/should you hide your chickens?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I am in love with a monkey.

Click to collapse



Not sure. Why so random? 

p/s: I can't tube. @work.


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure. Why so random?
> 
> p/s: I can't tube. @work.

Click to collapse



Crap. Now the sentence is meaningless (to you at least. The people who watch it will know)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I would've said my butt cheeks, but them auditors ain't coming 'round.
> 
> Question: do you/should you hide your chickens?

Click to collapse



depends on who im around, girlfriend, defiantly not. she knows what to do with it


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I am in love with a monkey.

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

TiBu! Y U NO FAST RESTORE APPS WHEN I CLEARLY HAVE PRO KEY!!!!!!1!!!1


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> TiBu! Y U NO FAST RESTORE APPS WHEN I CLEARLY HAVE PRO KEY!!!!!!1!!!1

Click to collapse



Watt! Y U NO ACTUALLY BUY IT BUT ILLEGALLY DOWNLOAD IT?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

Why u only make mischeif when I have better things to do? I iz bored.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Why u only make mischeif when I have better things to do? I iz bored.

Click to collapse



Wait, does that mean you WANT us to mess around?


----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait, does that mean you WANT us to mess around?

Click to collapse



That's what I gather from that statement 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

I can post NSFW stuff nao?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning Mafia. I finally downloaded super 8! Out now but will watch it when home. Will also flash leedroid's new version.
> 
> This is NOT a signature

Click to collapse



It's out already? Didn't see it in my download feeds...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Why u only make mischeif when I have better things to do? I iz bored.

Click to collapse



We get camera shy around the mods...it's not you, it's us. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## redef87 (Aug 9, 2011)

lol i'm italian, that's funny 
i saw that not all ranks are translated. if you need help, ask


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> We get camera shy around the mods...it's not you, it's us.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



@[email protected]

Twitch! Why you camera shy?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

redef87 said:


> lol i'm italian, that's funny
> i saw that not all ranks are translated. if you need help, ask

Click to collapse



A real Mafioso!


----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2011)

redef87 said:


> lol i'm italian, that's funny
> i saw that not all ranks are translated. if you need help, ask

Click to collapse



Sugar Glider Wrangler 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

redef87 said:


> lol i'm italian, that's funny
> i saw that not all ranks are translated. if you need help, ask

Click to collapse



Hello, would you like to join and become our official translator?  

@Sakai, I'm just not very, comfortable causing nonsense around the mods haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hello, would you like to join and become our official translator?
> 
> @Sakai, I'm just not very, comfortable causing nonsense around the mods haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah, lolx. Some of us have been... disciplined... very harshly, I might say?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, lolx. Some of us have been... disciplined... very harshly, I might say?

Click to collapse



Such as Husam haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Nah, his one was disciplined for the lulz. Like TRM, she's a masochist, so she enjoys inflicting pain


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, his one was disciplined for the lulz. Like TRM, she's a masochist, so she enjoys inflicting pain

Click to collapse



We have a sadomasochist as a moderator...that's not necessarily a bad thing, is it? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> We have a sadomasochist as a moderator...that's not necessarily a bad thing, is it?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Not sure. It could be lulzy though. Imagine if she'd ban us at random intervals but allow sockpuppets so we can rant about the ban.


----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2011)

Why did Husam get banned anyways?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

Goodnight guys 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

boborone said:


> Why did Husam get banned anyways?

Click to collapse



Something about TRM and kitchens. And lulz.



twitch351 said:


> Goodnight guys
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nights. Remember to put out the bedbugs before you sleep.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning


----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2011)

see ya twitch

morn max


----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Something about TRM and kitchens. And lulz.
> 
> 
> 
> Nights. Remember to put out the bedbugs before you sleep.

Click to collapse



Oh so maybe I shouldn't have posted the women in the kitchen joke to her then. Huh oh. haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning bro. Just when Twitch is off, and Hus is being brainwashed through the system they pretend to call education, you come on  

Wahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

Btw, we have permission from TRM to do mischief. How do you wanna proceed?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

@TheRomMistress!!!

I summon thee with this borderline NSFW picture:
*This image has been removed due to infringement on my eyes.*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

XD lmao  and oh yeah they did just go


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao  and oh yeah they did just go

Click to collapse



Oh yeah!

p/s: I suspect TRM actually has a dungeon, and never use a bedroom like those amateurs.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> p/s: I suspect TRM actually has a dungeon, and never use a bedroom like those amateurs.

Click to collapse



XD xD most likely


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD xD most likely

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude... You only got the part 1 VHS. And it was soooo long ago. Last time I went in there, I had to launch Google maps and hop on a bicycle to get around.


----------



## redef87 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A real Mafioso!

Click to collapse



lol in sardinia there's not mafia, only nice beaches and great views 



twitch351 said:


> Hello, would you like to join and become our official translator?
> 
> @Sakai, I'm just not very, comfortable causing nonsense around the mods haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i'll do my best, but my english is not very good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude... You only got the part 1 VHS. And it was soooo long ago. Last time I went in there, I had to launch Google maps and hop on a bicycle to get around.

Click to collapse



XD

Also


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Damnit! Websense blocked it!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Go join the spam partay thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude... You only got the part 1 VHS. And it was soooo long ago. Last time I went in there, I had to launch Google maps and hop on a bicycle to get around.

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Damnit! Websense blocked it!

Click to collapse



Unlucky.. I'll write what it says 

How to troll friends using Google +:
Step 1) Randomly divide friends into 2 seperate circles
Step 2) Post to one circle you have an awesome new job
Step 3) Post to the other circle that you have just contracted a deadly disease
Step 4) Post to extended circles saying that tomorrow is your last day
Step 5) Watch resulting battle in comments



Hey milad


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, there's another one, where you hack your friend's FB account to default it to only view it yourself.

Then you'll see the guy being foreveralone.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh, there's another one, where you hack your friend's FB account to default it to only view it yourself.
> 
> Then you'll see the guy being foreveralone.jpg

Click to collapse



XD xD imma do that one 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

@Max, you in London?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh, there's another one, where you hack your friend's FB account to default it to only view it yourself.
> 
> Then you'll see the guy being foreveralone.jpg

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h32TTmd7HjQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Watt! Y U NO ACTUALLY BUY IT BUT ILLEGALLY DOWNLOAD IT?

Click to collapse



I actually did buy it. That's the crappy part. And it wasn't working cause I disabled usb debugging. :3 oops

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

And morning everyone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. lame dude, I haven't bought it (actually can't), and using a cracked version, and it works every time!

Click to collapse



Are me matey

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Aye, pirating FTW!!!
> 
> Super 8 was AWESOME, well, the alien looked like crap but anyway. I love Sci-Fi movies!
> 
> Should I watch Battle Los Angeles? Since the reviews are pretty bad.

Click to collapse



Never watched it

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

'afternoon hows it going?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'afternoon hows it going?

Click to collapse



Spam partay. JOIN IT!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

Paaaarrrrttttaaaayyyy

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Spam partay. JOIN IT!

Click to collapse



is there any lemons?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is there any lemons?

Click to collapse



Nope. Just plain ole spam. Go to the thread nao, mafioso!

And keep posting here too. We got this thread to the frontpage, and we're gonna keep it there. Oh yeah!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. Just plain ole spam. Go to the thread nao, mafioso!
> 
> And keep posting here too. We got this thread to the frontpage, and we're gonna keep it there. Oh yeah!

Click to collapse



just give me a sec and ill be there


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 9, 2011)

i wanna post too!!!! give me a link!!!


btw morning everyone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i wanna post too!!!! give me a link!!!
> 
> 
> btw morning everyone

Click to collapse



it's there in the OT no need for links you lazy genie 

sup er


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 9, 2011)

whatever hus


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

this thread is not on the portal page anymore


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> p/s: I suspect TRM actually has a dungeon, and never use a bedroom like those amateurs.

Click to collapse



Really? This is what I wake up to? Several hours of posts about me inflicting pain? And again, you wait till I am away to cause trouble? Pfft


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Really? This is what I wake up to? Several hours of posts about me inflicting pain? And again, you wait till I am away to cause trouble? Pfft

Click to collapse



he has a crush on you, just be easy on him xD


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 9, 2011)

husam... member when u had a crush on bd


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he has a crush on you, just be easy on him xD

Click to collapse



Well tell him to stop, its creepy


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

what tha


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Well tell him to stop, its creepy

Click to collapse



lol with time he will


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Really? This is what I wake up to? Several hours of posts about me inflicting pain? And again, you wait till I am away to cause trouble? Pfft

Click to collapse



Well, I do not dictate your waking hours, and neither shall you dictate mine.

I bid thee good night.

And please join the spam partay


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey  I know I shouldn't say this but lmao the riots are awesome  look at this pic xD







Stole everything XD I'm slightly jealous.. Theyve done this to all the shops they can and the police are doing nothing, however they might start to use plastic bullets they're saying  I'm more jealous of tuis though






Could've gotten every phone I ever wanted, hundreds of phones in that shop no one to stop me.. But I'm getting scared.. There has now been a riot in Oxford  they burnt down a mcdonalds  but that's like a few miles from my house


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  I know I shouldn't say this but lmao the riots are awesome  look at this pic xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just a question, not a news fan here
what are these riots all about?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just a question, not a news fan here
> what are these riots all about?

Click to collapse



The first was about someone being shot by the police, it started of peaceful, the ones in the other 4 places in the country were just for fun xD lol

Also.. They robbed a Sony warehouse ! Ware house! That's like Christmas ! Then burnt it ... Now London jails are full  and they're putting 16,000 police on the streets tonight xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The first was about someone being shot by the police, it started of peaceful, the ones in the other 4 places in the country were just for fun xD lol
> 
> Also.. They robbed a Sony warehouse ! Ware house! That's like Christmas ! Then burnt it ... Now London jails are full  and they're putting 16,000 police on the streets tonight xD

Click to collapse



lol, geek riots


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

XD also I love this pic


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD also I love this pic

Click to collapse



looks more like a zombie apocalypse to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looks more like a zombie apocalypse to me

Click to collapse



XD it is a bit  so where's Sakai and trm 

Also that's what I thought also.. This pic proves that point more


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD it is a bit  so where's Sakai and trm
> 
> Also that's what I thought also.. This pic proves that point more

Click to collapse



i think they got a room


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think they got a room

Click to collapse



XD lmao  probably  Sakai and his crushes


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao  probably  Sakai and his crushes

Click to collapse



oh lol, that pic wasnt there


stop editing ur posts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh lol, that pic wasnt there
> 
> 
> stop editing ur posts

Click to collapse



XD okay will do  sorry for spamming with photos but I didn't even know this was possible Someone is a very rich man


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD okay will do  sorry for spamming with photos but I didn't even know this was possible Someone is a very rich man

Click to collapse



not sure if a computer

or just an ATM


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure if a computer
> 
> or just an ATM

Click to collapse



ATM, was full of cash?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ATM, was full of cash?

Click to collapse



why does it have a full keyboard?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why does it have a full keyboard?

Click to collapse



No idea, maybe you can get money out with a card, the caption said ATM.. Hmm


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea, maybe you can get money out with a card, the caption said ATM.. Hmm

Click to collapse



lol, so are you gonna take part in the riots?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, so are you gonna take part in the riots?

Click to collapse



I'm in Spain aren't I  If they're on in 2 weeks still, wow, and perhaps  

But we've all got to think of the bright side, there's going to be some cheap ass shi¥ going on eBay xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm in Spain aren't I  If they're on in 2 weeks still, wow, and perhaps
> 
> But we've all got to think of the bright side, there's going to be some cheap ass shi¥ going on eBay xD

Click to collapse



lol,yup, good luck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

XD big sig


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

Morn...err Afternoon ... I'll be back.....Pipsqueak is watching you.....be good.

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I just heard NATO is gonna attack Iran after they attack Syria. Now that's great news. Fml.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Bad luck man. And now I remembered something. I was in Oslo 1 day before the bomb  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I just heard NATO is gonna attack Iran after they attack Syria. Now that's great news. Fml.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



sup milad!!! Happy Tuesday (Friday for me!!!) 



idavid_ said:


> Bad luck man. And now I remembered something. I was in Oslo 1 day before the bomb
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



How goes it david


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> sup milad!!! Happy Tuesday (Friday for me!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> How goes it david

Click to collapse



Good. I just S-OFFed my Sensation and I'm downloading LeeDroid now 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good. I just S-OFFed my Sensation and I'm downloading LeeDroid now
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



woot woot I bet you're really happy haha


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

RinZo said:


> woot woot I bet you're really happy haha

Click to collapse



Well yeah, but I'm not sure if I should choose something else. Oh well. I can flash another ROM later 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol,yup, good luck

Click to collapse



hey husam


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all. iDavid Virtuous is better IMO. It's what I'm running nao...

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hello all. iDavid Virtuous is better IMO. It's what I'm running nao...
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Hello BD 


4 hours 15 min til im off work and tommorrow be heading to Hermossa BEACH!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hello all. iDavid Virtuous is better IMO. It's what I'm running nao...
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Too late  So far it's nice, but it doesn't seen smoother than stock ROM  How did you like it when you had it?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey. vertious for Dz is ookay 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Too late  So far it's nice, but it doesn't seen smoother than stock ROM  How did you like it when you had it?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Meh. Why do u think I'm running Virtuous? 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD
> 
> 
> 4 hours 15 min til im off work and tommorrow be heading to Hermossa BEACH!!!!!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Wooooooooooo¡!¡!

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Why do u think I'm running Virtuous?
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Hm. Maybe I should flash it  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

How awesome, the town I live is now covered in riot vans, a car on fire and some shops, under 18 curfew for 7.30 and police every where.with people.still talking about rioting on twitter.. and I'm missing it :eel:

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LeeDrOiD for Desire is great. We have no virtuous though.
> Only 18 questions left from my carriers contest. Till now I've answered all correct but 2 (out of 81). Wish me luck, I really want to win that Mercedes Benz C200 or Hyundai Genesis Coupe!!

Click to collapse



If you win, you can get a new car and a phone. How cool is that!

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hm. Maybe I should flash it
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I like Virtuous. Not only are there at least Six Different test kernels floating around in the thread but it has it's own Virtuous Overclock Controller App..... I'm on kernel v3 (I think) it's the one you can OC up to 2Ghz.....Although I've tried all of them

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone? Hi?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How awesome, the town I live is now covered in riot vans, a car on fire and some shops, under 18 curfew for 7.30 and police every where.with people.still talking about rioting on twitter.. and I'm missing it :eel:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You mean you wanna be there????

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You mean you wanna be there????
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Well I wanna know what's happening  but not in the middle of it obv.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like Virtuous. Not only are there at least Six Different test kernels floating around in the thread but it has it's own Virtuous Overclock Controller App..... I'm on kernel v3 (I think) it's the one you can OC up to 2Ghz.....Although I've tried all of them
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Now I seriously can't decide. I saw InsertCoin and some others, but I'm not sure if they're better. I guess I'll just try this one just because you said it's good 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well I wanna know what's happening  but not in the middle of it obv.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 you crazy 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD okay will do  sorry for spamming with photos but I didn't even know this was possible Someone is a very rich man

Click to collapse



That's not an ATM. That's a kiosk.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Now I seriously can't decide. I saw InsertCoin and some others, but I'm not sure if they're better. I guess I'll just try this one just because you said it's good
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I like it....it's the first ROM I've had on mai Sensation for more than 12 hours since I S-offed and rooted..  I've actually been running it a whole week almost....I like the fact that it's stable (until we get CM all Sense ROMs look pretty much the same ....) And the fact I can get my crackflash fix from the different kernels 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> That's not an ATM. That's a kiosk.

Click to collapse



Yeah what Maxey said....

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> you crazy
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



XD noooo  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah what Maxey said....
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



That _can't_ be an ATM. No cash slot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah what Maxey said....
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



That's what the caption on the sun website said (the sun is a newspaper) 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> That _can't_ be an ATM. No cash slot.

Click to collapse



Omfg just realised who this is  hey, haven't seen you in a while.. I don't think 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD noooo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You know I'm kidding....  or am I 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You know I'm kidding....  or am I
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



XD  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's what the caption on the sun website said (the sun is a newspaper)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've been to the UK I KNOW WHAT THE SUN IS! I even know what a page six girl is (or was that page 3?) not that I care    

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've been to the UK I KNOW WHAT THE SUN IS! I even know what a page six girl is (or was that page 3?) not that I care
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



XD some people don't hahah  and its page 3  and sure you don't    xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

I reccomend going to a certain page3.(something) (not you bd or mistress  might not be your thing hahaha ) 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, done. All questions answered. Now It's time for my luck to do it's work.
> Oh please I want a Genesis Coupe!!!

Click to collapse



XD best of luck hope you win 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD some people don't hahah  and its page 3  and sure you don't    xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's just sometimes when I say I know the Sun some (not you) people don't believe me (cuz I'm American) so I mention page 3 girls and their like   

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's just sometimes when I say I know the Sun some (not you) people don't believe me (cuz I'm American) so I mention page 3 girls and their like
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



XD haha that's fair enough  where'd you go in England? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, done. All questions answered. Now It's time for my luck to do it's work.
> Oh please I want a Genesis Coupe!!!

Click to collapse



I will wish again today and every day until the contest ends that you win (if I wish something for someone else it sometimes comes true) 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Its 9.20 pm morning my ass   

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Morning, nanananananana


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its 9.20 pm morning my ass
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha he's right.  Aren't you in NY which would make it 4:23


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its 9.20 pm morning my ass
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's 4:24 pm here haha I just woke up. And hey Rinzo, what's up? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's 4:24 pm here haha I just woke up. And hey Rinzo, what's up?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Trying to decide if I want to go down to the pool by myself for a swim


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD haha that's fair enough  where'd you go in England?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



London and Wales (I forget where, my Dad's father and Grandfather are from Wales ... My Mom was born in Ireland....in Galway)

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's 4:24 pm here haha I just woke up. And hey Rinzo, what's up?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hahahha  fair enough  well good morning then  good sleep? XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Trying to decide if I want to go down to the pool by myself for a swim

Click to collapse



It's pouring here, no swimming for me. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> London and Wales (I forget where, my Dad's father and Grandfather are from Wales ... My Mom was born in Ireland....in Galway)
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Awwesome  Shops in London on the like streets? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's pouring here, no swimming for me.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Here too....Hi Nana 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahha  fair enough  well good morning then  good sleep? XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really, my Mom kept pestering me to get up. She was repeatedly going on about how it wasn't natural to sleep in so late.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here too....Hi Nana
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Hi Babydoll! How goes?  Are you feeling better today? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not really, my Mom kept pestering me to get up. She was repeatedly going on about how it wasn't natural to sleep in so late.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  unlucky, you not hungry?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  unlucky, you not hungry?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know why, but I don't eat that much during the Summer. I had an Egg Salad Sandwich after I woke up though haha.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awwesome  Shops in London on the like streets?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can't remember the names of where we went ATM....it'll come back to me...I went with my Dad and Stepmom....She spent A TON OF MONEY THERE....My Dad still complains about that trip. I do remember I loved it and everyone was really nice....  I wanna go back..   

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Babydoll! How goes?  Are you feeling better today?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm tired....other than that I'm okay. Thank you for asking...I talked to my Dr. He thinks it MIGHT have been an abnormally low blood pressure drop that happened suddenly .....I'll know more tomorrow 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't know why, but I don't eat that much during the Summer. I had an Egg Salad Sandwich after I woke up though haha.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I don't eat very often in the summer either.  Started when I was little.  I was too busy out playing baseball and stuffs that I would forget to eat haha.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

How is ur new laptop Nana? 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm tired....other than that I'm okay. Thank you for asking...I talked to my Dr. He thinks it MIGHT have been an abnormally low blood pressure drop that happened suddenly .....I'll know more tomorrow
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Yeah but what about everything else? Have the headaches started going away? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

My deck is gonna flood ......  

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't eat very often in the summer either.  Started when I was little.  I was too busy out playing baseball and stuffs that I would forget to eat haha.

Click to collapse



It's not that, I think it's the heat. It makes me feel really fat when I eat to much and I would hate to say it but I feel bloated too when I eat too much.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah but what about everything else? Have the headaches started going away?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



No.....  but I gotz dandy new painkillers fer those   

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't remember the names of where we went ATM....it'll come back to me...I went with my Dad and Stepmom....She spent A TON OF MONEY THERE....My Dad still complains about that trip. I do remember I loved it and everyone was really nice....  I wanna go back..
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Awesome  lodsa money? You will have gone to Harrods 


@twitch fair enough xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's not that, I think it's the heat. It makes me feel really fat when I eat to much and I would hate to say it but I feel bloated too when I eat too much.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm the same way....

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

I eat alot all year .. but I'm not fat 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome  lodsa money? You will have gone to Harrods
> 
> 
> @twitch fair enough xD
> ...

Click to collapse



We went THERE!!! My Dad claims she spent enough to buy a new house (parents  ) 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.....  but I gotz dandy new painkillers fer those
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Is relying on medication necessarily a good thing? And I like my new laptop, it will serve me well throughout college. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We went THERE!!! My Dad claims she spent enough to buy a new house (parents  )
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Hahaha xD thought so 

 hahaha  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Is relying on medication necessarily a good thing? And I like my new laptop, it will serve me well throughout college.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ummmm....No? But it's better than the alternative of being in pain.. ..I'm really happy for you....I'm glad you got it! 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hai guyz

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Watt 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 9, 2011)

What's up max, bd, Dave, nanna.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much  the riots are in my town  you? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Watt
Hi MTM 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Who you waiting for M? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Quitin' time

Click to collapse



Ahh fair enough,  that was 6 hours ago here  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD also I love this pic

Click to collapse



New wallpaper.  Thanks 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

That's your idea of a wallpaper???? 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah... .okay like THAT'S any better....  

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

boborone said:


> New wallpaper.  Thanks
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



No problem looks awesome 

@bd XD hahaha 

@M Why would anyone choke a smurf?!  They're so adorable?!   but blue xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No problem looks awesome
> 
> @bd XD hahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heee heee I'm glad you think I'm funny.....Pipsqueak says hi and She wants a pretzel 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Heee heee I'm glad you think I'm funny.....Pipsqueak says hi and She wants a pretzel
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Hey pipsqueak,  is pipsqueak a parrot? I had a parrot on my shoulder earlier 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey pipsqueak,  is pipsqueak a parrot? I had a parrot on my shoulder earlier
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no it's a parakeet


just when you think you are forever alone, a cockroach spawns out of nowhere 
hi btw


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no it's a parakeet
> 
> 
> just when you think you are foerever alone, a cockroach spawns out of nowhere
> hi btw

Click to collapse



Awh okay 

XD haha unlucky  I think.. get some string turn it into a pet 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey pipsqueak,  is pipsqueak a parrot? I had a parrot on my shoulder earlier
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



She is in the parrot family.....She's a mix of English Budgie and American Parakeet....She is bigger than an American parakeet but lacks the head crown (bunch of fluffed up feathers) of the English budgie.
What kind of parrot was it?

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> She is in the parrot family.....She's a mix of English Budgie and American Parakeet....She is bigger than an American parakeet but lacks the head crown (bunch of fluffed up feathers) of the English budgie.
> What kind of parrot was it?
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Ahh awesome  I'm not sure but it was blue and yellow,  the blue was slightly darker than cynageon mod blue and the yellow was orangy,  it was mostly blue if that helps? 

Oh  and was like 2ft head to tail  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh awesome  I'm not sure but it was blue and yellow,  the blue was slightly darker than cynageon mod blue and the yellow was orangy,  it was mostly blue if that helps?
> 
> Oh  and was like 2ft
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a blue and gold Macaw ....they are Very Smart birds 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's a blue and gold Macaw ....they are Very Smart birds
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Oh awesome  thanks for.the identification  it was pretty cool  aha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh awesome  thanks for.the identification  it was pretty cool  aha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can identify MOST birds by sight or description I spend allot of time studying them ...
Hi Husam
I haz Netflix on mai CR-48  

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

That's it 





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can identify MOST birds by sight or description I spend allot of time studying them ...
> Hi Husam
> I haz Netflix on mai CR-48
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Awesome it's pretty cool to be able to do that  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a Blue and Gold alright they are worth around two to three thousand dollars (US)

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

that's it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's a Blue and Gold alright they are worth around two to three thousand dollars (US)
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



 wow that's alot

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's it

Click to collapse



XD where's the string,  make it a pet 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD where's the string,  make it a pet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



too late, it became shiny after i sprayed it with baygon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> too late, it became shiny after i sprayed it with baygon

Click to collapse



XD ohh okay  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

Bye bye bug...... 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD ohh okay
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y U Sad?
it got what it deserved


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> wow that's alot
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The larger parrots are expensive due to difficulty of breeding, limited availability and demand 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The larger parrots are expensive due to difficulty of breeding, limited availability and demand
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Ah fair enough 

@hus lol xD I'm not really 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

8 more posts and Happy Birthday to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 8 more posts and Happy Birthday to me

Click to collapse



10000? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 10000?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes 

what happened max, you were 2,000 posts ahead of me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes
> 
> what happened max, you were 2,000 posts ahead of me

Click to collapse



XD Congrats.. 

 I got a life.. 
JK  I dissapeared for a bit  
Nice one though 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Congrats..
> 
> I got a life..
> JK  I dissapeared for a bit
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate teh internet 

4moar


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hate teh internet
> 
> 4moar

Click to collapse



So your birthday is today? Feliz Cumpleanos mi Hermano


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hate teh internet
> 
> 4moar

Click to collapse



XD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2011)

Its your birthday?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha while you get 10000 posts eek, I am trying to get my first 10... 
Congrats anyways


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So your birthday is today? Feliz Cumpleanos mi Hermano

Click to collapse



thank you my friend devan 


new thread coming through


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

mrtt2 said:


> Haha while you get 10000 posts eek, I am trying to get my first 10...
> Congrats anyways

Click to collapse



And the spamming begins  Just have constructive and or funny things to say and you won't be flamed  Welcome to Xda.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



What did you win?!?!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 10, 2011)

Should I get fast food for dinner?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Should I get fast food for dinner?

Click to collapse



What kinda fast food?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 10, 2011)

Was thinking McDonalds or Wendys.  They're the closest to my apt.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Was thinking McDonalds or Wendys.  They're the closest to my apt.

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, what is your other option besides fast food? If I was you I would chose an option aside from those Mc Donalds, but Wendy's is good 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 10, 2011)

There's always chipotle too.  Think that may be the winner.  I'm just too lazy to get up hahaha


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> There's always chipotle too.  Think that may be the winner.  I'm just too lazy to get up hahaha

Click to collapse



Well go for it! What's taking you? XD

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 10, 2011)

How come they can restore your post count and whatever else they did but not the number of thanks?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> There's always chipotle too.  Think that may be the winner.  I'm just too lazy to get up hahaha

Click to collapse



you can always call Mc delivery

oh wait...


----------



## RinZo (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can always call Mc delivery
> 
> oh wait...

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao trolled. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



u jelly?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

sIGH....LONNNNG DAY! Quick, someone say something interesting so I can delete it


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> sIGH....LONNNNG DAY! Quick, someone say something interesting so I can delete it

Click to collapse



I have six extra nipples, these nipples each lactate a different flavor of syrup. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I have extra six nipples, these nipples each lactate a different flavor of syrup.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm very sensitive about my syrup nipples! I should report you! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey! I'm very sensitive about my syrup nipples! I should report you!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



a banana that has syrup nipples, i though i've seen it all


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a banana that has syrup nipples, i though i've seen it all

Click to collapse



Well then you have seen some VERY strange things, aside from my syrup nipples. And some illegal things as well 

Rommistress! Support my online gaming addiction! Buy my 8Gb Micro SD card from me  Es cheap.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> And nao...this:
> [YOUTUBE]KaqC5FnvAEc
> 
> [/YOUTUBE]

Click to collapse



FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey! I'm very sensitive about my syrup nipples! I should report you!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


>

Click to collapse



Mhm, mhm, I see how it is. >_> I got you. 

By the way, hi M_T_M! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well then you have seen some VERY strange things, aside from my syrup nipples. And some illegal things as well
> 
> Rommistress! Support my online gaming addiction! Buy my 8Gb Micro SD card from me  Es cheap.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



All my $$ goes to my sons milk addiction.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2011)

O'rrrly?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

Why is it that had I just typed "those were yesterdays feelings" the reponse would have had less feelingm? A pictures worth a thousand words...even if thats all it is?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> O'rrrly?

Click to collapse



hey mtm check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey mtm check this out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

Click to collapse



Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiillllll!!!!!!
Not available for mobile baaaaahahahaha.....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiillllll!!!!!!
> Not available for mobile baaaaahahahaha.....

Click to collapse



Haha I think that you should ban him for 30 minutes, just because he failed at that 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nah.......he's already banned inside,deep inside

Click to collapse



Lmao! M_T_M want to support my online gaming addiction? Buy my sd card and you won't have to pay shipping 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao! M_T_M want to support my online gaming addiction? Buy my sd card and you won't have to pay shipping
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



this is xda dammit not ebay


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What's so good about it?

Click to collapse



It's cheap.  Aside from that it's the same as every other class 2 8gb Micro Sd card.  

But! If you use your imagination it can be many other things as well! 

Disclaimer: Using your imagination on the thruway leads to injuries and accidents.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 10, 2011)

Chipotle was the winner.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this is xda dammit not ebay

Click to collapse



Gtfo Husam! I'm simply advertising my product I posted on the xda market place without bumping  Besides, it's for a good cause: online video game addictions. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I never claim to know it all and this is a clear example of my ignorance .....class 2???

Click to collapse



class 2 = slow as hell


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> All my $$ goes to my sons milk addiction.

Click to collapse



Shouldn't you just distract him with your bewbs? 

On that note, good morning all. Tonight, I'll be helping with church renovations


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I never claim to know it all and this is a clear example of my ignorance .....class 2???

Click to collapse



You really don't know what a class 2 is? Well....basically each sd card is given a class. It ranges from 2-10 in intervals of 2. The higher the number, the better the write speed. Although, the way the sd card is formatted and the device that's using it also plays a variable in this.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Shouldn't you just distract him with your bewbs?
> 
> On that note, good morning all. Tonight, I'll be helping with church renovations

Click to collapse



morning sak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> class 2 = slow as hell

Click to collapse



Class 2 is the average speed that people use. If it was a higher class I would have raised the price, it's not like I'm ripping anyone off. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Shouldn't you just distract him with your bewbs?
> 
> On that note, good morning all. Tonight, I'll be helping with church renovations

Click to collapse



Morning Sakaishi! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Morning Sakaishi!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Morning. My banana was up this morning. Not sure if fap or just too long without action. Time to call in some favours.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Class 2 is the average speed that people use. If it was a higher class I would have raised the price, it's not like I'm ripping anyone off.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Two 16GBs. Class 10 and Class 6, respectively.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Thanks for the lesson mate   but I'll pass ......I have two 16gb class 2 cards.

Click to collapse



Okay  No problem. 

@Sakai, Y U tell unnecessary info?!  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Two 16GBs. Class 10 and Class 6, respectively.

Click to collapse



And how much did you pay for each? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay  No problem.
> 
> @Sakai, Y U tell unnecessary info?!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



-My SD-cards are better than yours-

^Proving a point. Jelly?

And I paid a lot for it. I just can't remember the price. Remember? I'm a working man. SD-cards for me are such a simplistic investment that I can easily buy it with my disposable income.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> -My SD-cards are better than yours-
> 
> ^Proving a point. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Not really, I have a 16Gb Class 10 micro sd card too... I'm just trying to sell this for a quick buck. Also I wasn't talking about that, I was talking about the banana thing! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And I paid a lot for it. I just can't remember the price.

Click to collapse



My point was that my card is a good deal for the price I'm selling it at, is it not? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> -My SD-cards are better than yours-
> 
> ^Proving a point. Jelly?
> 
> And I paid a lot for it. I just can't remember the price. Remember? I'm a working man. SD-cards for me are such a simplistic investment that I can easily buy it with my disposable income.

Click to collapse



trololololo


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not really, I have a 16Gb Class 10 micro sd card too... I'm just trying to sell this for a quick buck. Also I wasn't talking about that, I was talking about the banana thing!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I was just trying to bait TRM to deleting my posts. 

It might be unnecessary for you, but it's vital info for me, because I have the whole week filled up with things to do, and I might not have time to go... treasure hunting.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just noticed, thx TRM for the thread title


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I was just trying to bait TRM to deleting my posts.
> 
> It might be unnecessary for you, but it's vital info for me, because I have the whole week filled up with things to do, and I might not have time to go... treasure hunting.

Click to collapse



How can a holy man be so carnal?  

Also, you not troll me. Just proved my point that what I was selling is a good deal. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How can a holy man be so carnal?
> 
> Also, you not troll me. Just proved my point that what I was selling is a good deal.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well... the flesh is weak and all that... plus viagra and boredom. And rising fruits, of course.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well... the flesh is weak and all that... plus viagra and boredom. And rising fruits, of course.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, I thought you were a stronger man than that Sakai. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hmmm, I thought you were a stronger man than that Sakai.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I am. I don't joke around when I say "Me love you long time"


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I am. I don't joke around when I say "Me love you long time"

Click to collapse



....gross! XD

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ....gross! XD
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



What? I'm a strong and loyal man. It took me 6 months to decide to break-up with my ex. What were you thinking, you banana? Unholy thoughts?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What? I'm a strong and loyal man. It took me 6 months to decide to break-up with my ex. What were you thinking, you banana? Unholy thoughts?

Click to collapse



Unholy people think unholy things.  I was not thinking those unholy things that you were thinking I was thinking though. I was thinking other unholy things.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Unholy people think unholy things.  I was not thinking those unholy things that you were thinking I was thinking though. I was thinking other unholy things.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well, you were thinking unholy thoughts, weren't you?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, you were thinking unholy thoughts, weren't you?

Click to collapse



Indeed I was, but none of then involve you haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Indeed I was, but none of then involve you haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thank God. I was a bit worried back there


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thank God. I was a bit worried back there

Click to collapse



Don't worry, I look up to you in a brotherly way; but I shall never look up to you in the literal way. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Lolx! Kewl to know that people think of me and my antics to be worth looking up to



Will try to reduce drunken shenanigans. If at all possible.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hai guyz. My camera housing popped off again today. Idfk what to put it on with. Superglue? Tried it. Maybe ill try RTV or teflon tape. Island. How goes it everybody?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I was just trying to bait TRM to deleting my posts.

Click to collapse



Nice try, I just went right passed it. Nothing to delete here.


husam666 said:


> Just noticed, thx TRM for the thread title

Click to collapse



lol, mixed emotions? We all get that, In fact I am still trying to decide how I feel about sakai


sakai4eva said:


> Well... the flesh is weak and all that... plus viagra and boredom. And rising fruits, of course.

Click to collapse



Viagra...I knew there was a reason why I thought u were old.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai guyz. My camera housing popped off again today. Idfk what to put it on with. Superglue? Tried it. Maybe ill try RTV or teflon tape. Island. How goes it everybody?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Don't do anything you might regret later, that's all I can say 



TheRomMistress said:


> Nice try, I just went right passed it. Nothing to delete here.
> 
> lol, mixed emotions? We all get that, In fact I am still trying to decide how I feel about sakai
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damnit! And here I was, thinking that I can at least get something out of it... well...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well the lenses cracked and super glue burns through screen protectors :/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Front facing cam or back one?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Front facing cam or back one?

Click to collapse



Back one. I have a piece of screen protector over the lense and the bezel is glued back on

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

How did it come off? Maybe try to get a new back cover or something?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How did it come off? Maybe try to get a new back cover or something?

Click to collapse



It broke off when I was replacing my battery with a spare. And they don't make them anymore, because the inc is EOL. Not on amazon or anything

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm... not sure how to help you here... I would have walked to a KIRF accessory shop and bought a cover... maybe get an extended battery with new cover? IDK...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Nice try, I just went right passed it. Nothing to delete here.
> 
> lol, mixed emotions? We all get that, In fact I am still trying to decide how I feel about sakai
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, cool title 

played with my stuff again 

morning guys, my head feels heavy and i cant (I forgot what i wanted to write, seriously )


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmmm... not sure how to help you here... I would have walked to a KIRF accessory shop and bought a cover... maybe get an extended battery with new cover? IDK...

Click to collapse



Look up Droid incredible. The red ring around the camera is what broke off. It's not like the desire.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, cool title
> 
> played with my stuff again
> 
> morning guys, my head feels heavy and i cant (I forgot what i wanted to write, seriously )

Click to collapse



Lolx! Headache? 



watt9493 said:


> Look up Droid incredible. The red ring around the camera is what broke off. It's not like the desire.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



I see, I see. It's not part of the case then? 

Tried ebay?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx! Headache?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no, i need more sleep


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx! Headache?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. And the only thing I can think of is replacing the whole back 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i need more sleep

Click to collapse



You finally realized that?



watt9493 said:


> Nope. And the only thing I can think of is replacing the whole back
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Hmm... is there a crack on the plastic of the frame? or is it just loose?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140584479555&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=66069470107
This is what I need. Buying TOMORROW!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140584479555&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=66069470107
> This is what I need. Buying TOMORROW!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Good thing you've found it


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What did you win?!?!

Click to collapse



I won a $25 gift card.....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I won a $25 gift card.....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Heya BD! How are you?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good thing you've found it

Click to collapse



Buying 3 of them. Screw playing around with this

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a few buckeroos


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

A phone on 'roids


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, and 17777


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

ARGH!!! Dropbox is blocked!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ARGH!!! Dropbox is blocked!!!

Click to collapse



Lulzsec?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Websense.

Although not quite as evil.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

This one is for Husam:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> This one is for Husam:

Click to collapse



bwahahahaha

too bad it aint gonna happen


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't tell me you're foreveralone.jpg so much that you can't even score a fat chick off the internetz?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't tell me you're foreveralone.jpg so much that you can't even score a fat chick off the internetz?

Click to collapse



scoring chicks on the internet is my profession


scoring chicks on the internet who are in my country is impossible


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

ahahahahahahahahahaha

I wonder why.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> I wonder why.

Click to collapse



ignorance -.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

What do you mean by ignorance? They ignore you?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What do you mean by ignorance? They ignore you?

Click to collapse



lol no internet ignorance, and you know, being arabs, gosh their brains are like f***


there was once a girl who was on the bus and the only place empty was next to me, and she was acting like im gonna rape her, sitting on the edge of the chair and acting all paranoid, and it was only a 2 minutes ride


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol no internet ignorance, and you know, being arabs, gosh their brains are like f***
> 
> 
> there was once a girl who was on the bus and the only place empty was next to me, and she was acting like im gonna rape her, sitting on the edge of the chair and acting all paranoid, and it was only a 2 minutes ride

Click to collapse



You had your rape-face on?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You had your rape-face on?

Click to collapse



no i had my i dont give a f*** face on, the rape face is only for close friends or random people in the streets xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

XD lmao at all of this  'morning


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao at all of this  'morning

Click to collapse



'morning max, good to hear that


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no i had my i dont give a f*** face on, the rape face is only for close friends or random people in the streets xD

Click to collapse



Try putting on your rape face next time. Since she's not gonna sit beside you, you might as well get some enjoyment out of it. And maybe, just maybe, she might like it


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Try putting on your rape face next time. Since she's not gonna sit beside you, you might as well get some enjoyment out of it. And maybe, just maybe, she might like it

Click to collapse



or maybe just because the chances are more likely I might as well get shot 

(she was wearing you know that thing that covers everything but the eyes)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or maybe just because the chances are more likely I might as well get shot
> 
> (she was wearing you know that thing that covers everything but the eyes)

Click to collapse



Maybe it was a guy?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Maybe it was a guy?

Click to collapse



wait a sec, how would you know? 

max, what were you doing in my university??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait a sec, how would you know?
> 
> max, what were you doing in my university??

Click to collapse



XD wait was this not on a bus?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD wait was this not on a bus?

Click to collapse



no it was on a bus


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hello mafia fags. It's so ****ing hot here. Accuweather says 32 but I think it's at least 38. Thank God for A/C and fans!

Click to collapse



hey mil 

same here, foreca says 24 but i cant keep my shirt on anymore


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

Good morning to all and goodnight to me. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or maybe just because the chances are more likely I might as well get shot
> 
> (she was wearing you know that thing that covers everything but the eyes)

Click to collapse



She's got her rape shield on, buddy 



MacaronyMax said:


> Maybe it was a guy?

Click to collapse



Or worse, a dyke!



m1l4droid said:


> Hello mafia fags. It's so ****ing hot here. Accuweather says 32 but I think it's at least 38. Thank God for A/C and fans!

Click to collapse



Heya Milad 

I never trust the weather predictions:


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

The forecasting stone, it seems legit. I'd buy one for my house.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good morning to all and goodnight to me.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Night twitch



sakai4eva said:


> She's got her rape shield on, buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The forecasting stone, it seems legit. I'd buy one for my house.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'd probably change the last one to something racist... anyway, should I continue trolling jailbaits, or should I just learn to enjoy the attention?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The forecasting stone, it seems legit. I'd buy one for my house.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah seems more accurate than the news guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd probably change the last one to something racist... anyway, should I continue trolling jailbaits, or should I just learn to enjoy the attention?

Click to collapse



Phahahaha! xD xD   I'd probably Change 4 sexual..


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah seems more accurate than the news guys

Click to collapse



news guys lie, however news girls....


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahahaha! xD xD   I'd probably Change 4 sexual..

Click to collapse



If stone is hard then fap til soft? 



m1l4droid said:


> inside the house is good but I was out, had to buy some dirt for my gay cat to crap on. carried 20 kgs and payed 18 $ and it's gonna get crapped on...

Click to collapse



You'll need that. Otherwise the smell will kill you.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> inside the house is good but I was out, had to buy some dirt for my gay cat to crap on. carried 20 kgs and payed 18 $ and it's gonna get crapped on...

Click to collapse



XD XD go to closest beach and fill up a box


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> news guys lie, however news girls....

Click to collapse



Lie too, but as if you're listening to the weather forecast.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If stone is hard then fap til soft?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need that. Otherwise the smell will kill you.

Click to collapse



The if White on top 

XD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The if White on top
> 
> XD

Click to collapse



wtf, you guys are sick


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf, you guys are sick

Click to collapse



 snow? XD rape face


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf, you guys are sick

Click to collapse






MacaronyMax said:


> The if White on top
> 
> XD

Click to collapse



Stop fapping and see a doctor



m1l4droid said:


> Closest beach is like 200 KM from my location.
> @sakai his litter box is on the balcony, but yeah it's smells worse than Ahmadinejad's feet!
> Plus, regular dirt will have all sorts of insects and worms in them.

Click to collapse



Why are you still keeping the cat again?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Stop fapping and see a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still keeping the cat again?

Click to collapse



beastiality?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> beastiality?

Click to collapse



OMG HUSAM! You have finally learned to do it properly!

I'm so proud of you! 

From now on, you'll be known as Husam "Rape Face" 666, while Milad gets to become The Beastiality.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow some one got 4000 on their g2  challenge accepted 

And lmao Sakai..rapeface666


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Because he's cute? And what am I gonna do, kick him out? He's gonna die out doors.

Click to collapse



see sakai, told ya xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Because he's cute? And what am I gonna do, kick him out? He's gonna die out doors.

Click to collapse



Awww... Milad has a soft spot for the little *****...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow some one got 4000 on their g2  challenge accepted
> 
> And lmao Sakai..rapeface666

Click to collapse



What 4000? I'm waiting for a phone that gets 9000+ on quadrant, then I'll call it... the Super Saiyan!



husam666 said:


> see sakai, told ya xD

Click to collapse



Lolx! Epic troll moments


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> STFU you sick pervert.

Click to collapse



Alright guys, lay off Milad for a while. He just wants to go home and stroke that *****.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> see sakai, told ya xD

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Awww... Milad has a soft spot for the little *****...

Click to collapse



Lmao XD



m1l4droid said:


> STFU you sick pervert.

Click to collapse



xD xD



sakai4eva said:


> What 4000? I'm waiting for a phone that gets 9000+ on quadrant, then I'll call it... the Super Saiyan!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolx! Epic troll moments

Click to collapse



XD yeah I can't wait for that eitherbbut this is my phone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright guys, lay off Milad for a while. He just wants to go home and stroke that *****.

Click to collapse



that poor cat, i feel bad for it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Lmao you guys but ffffuuuuu I just got 2000 he's got 4000


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow you guys are sick! Ever heard of lolcats? I mean he's cute like that!!

Click to collapse



that's not teh lol face 

and he!!1/??


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that poor cat, i feel bad for it

Click to collapse



Why should you? There are about 3 billion women in the world, and none of them are getting the same attention as that ***** got from Milad. I'm sure that his stroke will be much wel*come*d by the puss. It might even elicit a purr...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow you guys are sick! Ever heard of lolcats? I mean he's cute like that!!

Click to collapse



Cute like nyanja cat?


Ffuu at 1.8ghz I get 2700


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao you guys but ffffuuuuu I just got 2000 he's got 4000

Click to collapse



d2ext? BTFS? 



m1l4droid said:


> Wow you guys are sick! Ever heard of lolcats? I mean he's cute like that!!

Click to collapse



This might get us banned, but can you post up a picture of said ***** so we can judge? No blue waffles, please. 



husam666 said:


> that's not teh lol face
> 
> and he!!1/??

Click to collapse



Hus, did you pass teh ghey to Milad?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why should you? There are about 3 billion women in the world, and none of them are getting the same attention as that ***** got from Milad. I'm sure that his stroke will be much wel*come*d by the puss. It might even elicit a purr...

Click to collapse



Phahaha


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahaha

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! I have soooo many troll victims right now  


Kinda unfair, ain't it that I troll but don't let people troll me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> d2ext? BTFS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not that i remember


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> d2ext? BTFS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The IO score on this would have pretty much 0 change using data2ext, just used quadrant advanced this time, seems my CPU score is sh*t , I take it you mean BFS? Imma download a new kernel with that 


Also lmao xD yes pics... Decent please


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The IO score on this would have pretty much 0 change using data2ext, just used quadrant advanced this time, seems my CPU score is sh*t , I take it you mean BFS? Imma download a new kernel with that
> 
> 
> Also lmao xD yes pics... Decent please

Click to collapse



max, you officially ruined the moment for us


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @max, yeah like that.
> @sakai, stop saying p**** or I'll report you, no joke. Say kitteh.

Click to collapse



Ahh xD


Also lmao!!  kitteh xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here's a pic of the mentioned kitteh.

Click to collapse



wow heterocloro-something 


btw, was that pic taken before or after the fun?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not that i remember

Click to collapse



Hmm... spontaneous conflagration? 



m1l4droid said:


> @max, yeah like that.
> @sakai, stop saying p**** or I'll report you, no joke. Say kitteh.

Click to collapse



***** means cat. My advanced mastery of English tells me that I am right, and I will not change it 



MacaronyMax said:


> The IO score on this would have pretty much 0 change using data2ext, just used quadrant advanced this time, seems my CPU score is sh*t , I take it you mean BFS? Imma download a new kernel with that
> 
> 
> Also lmao xD yes pics... Decent please

Click to collapse



Sorry, BFS. Too lazy to get the right acronyms. There's that hack you can do on HTC phones where the the quadrant IO score reaches 2000+ by itself. Can't seem to remember what... lulz.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Awwhw see what ya mean


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here's a pic of the mentioned kitteh.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> wow heterocloro-something
> 
> 
> btw, was that pic taken before or after the fun?

Click to collapse



^What he said. The cat has red eyes... is he crying because... you know... insufficient lubrication?



@ Husam the scientist: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia_iridum


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... spontaneous conflagration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 woow xD I'll look around.. I want to win  flashing kernel in a sec


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, he was happy then so I guess it was after he ****ed you.

Click to collapse



Booyah! And he fights back 

This should be fun.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> woow xD I'll look around.. I want to win  flashing kernel in a sec

Click to collapse



MAX GODDAMIT, STOP BEING ON TOPIC IN THE OFF- TOPIC

@what sakai will write, i know i know


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> MAX GODDAMIT, STOP BEING ON TOPIC IN THE OFF- TOPIC
> 
> @what sakai will write, i know i know

Click to collapse



How can Max be on topic in off topic... wait, we're talking about Milad's alleged ***** right? 

I guess... heterochromatic waffles instead?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How can Max be on topic in off topic... wait, we're talking about Milad's alleged ***** right?
> 
> I guess... heterochromatic waffles instead?

Click to collapse



yup that

looks like he got mad and left


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup that
> 
> looks like he got mad and left

Click to collapse



Nope, it's still green. He's around. Ish...

@Milad, all this teasing build character. How did you think Hus developed his immunity to being trolled? Here, we're faceless bullies that teach you how to fap. By the time you get used to us, bullies IRL no longer have a hold on you 


All that said and done, a *****'s a ***** right?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope, it's still green. He's around. Ish...
> 
> @Milad, all this teasing build character. How did you think Hus developed his immunity to being trolled? Here, we're faceless bullies that teach you how to fap. By the time you get used to us, bullies IRL no longer have a hold on you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sometimes sakai you make me speechless :')


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm right here.

Click to collapse



i think too "busy" to type


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Lmao xD sorry hus  but 3400

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sometimes sakai you make me speechless :')

Click to collapse



That's what she said too. 



*You should read that in Barney's voice.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's what she said too.
> 
> 
> 
> *You should read that in Barney's voice.

Click to collapse



XDxDxD that's what the cat said too .. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDxDxD that's what the cat said too ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Finally


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDxDxD that's what the cat said too ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope. The cat said:



> Meow

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. The cat said:

Click to collapse



To Milad I meant  


Also xD 3700 I'm getting cloooser !!! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No. Not are ******* are created equal, and of course I mean the one that starts with V.
> 
> Hus, your sig has a bug, see between the y u no guys arms? The spot must be blue but it isn't.

Click to collapse



there is even a meme about it -.-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, sorta, I'm just checkin' http://icanhascheezburger.com.
> 
> **fap fap fap**

Click to collapse



Fix'd it for ya


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

3800 soo close 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, but I got my cat fapping to your pic yesterday. What did you do to him? He didn't do these things before. I guess it's true that gays can make others gay.

Click to collapse



3/10.

Needs moar class. Simple name calling is not enough!

Keep it up! 

We'll all get banned!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, but I got my cat fapping to your pic yesterday. What did you do to him? He didn't do these things before. I guess it's true that gays can make others gay.

Click to collapse



is this what you both do to warm up?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

XD superb trolling A+ guys   

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope, it's still green. He's around. Ish...
> 
> @Milad, all this teasing build character. How did you think Hus developed his immunity to being trolled? Here, we're faceless bullies that teach you how to fap. By the time you get used to us, bullies IRL no longer have a hold on you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Husam still gets trolled by the dirt he himself puts on xda.  He is his own bane of existence. And honestly, I don't get trolled much. Maybe it's because I'm so awesomely relatable with people? Or just awesome? Meh, whatever it is, I think it comes in handy IRL too...

But Milad, my friend, Y U no use eye lube? At least make the ***** cry before hand! If you just go raw it'll cause so much friction. 

And with this post I'm off to bed for reals haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All that said and done, a *****'s a ***** right?

Click to collapse



No, I completely disagree. Each one is unique and individual. Even if they look and possible feel the same. I mean, c'mon! Some are hairless! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't read what I said? I got him fapping to your picture. He was in his room.
> Besides, he's meowing new, I think he's calling for you.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't read what I said? I got him fapping to your picture. He was in his room.
> Besides, he's meowing new, I think he's calling for you.

Click to collapse



Plus, if you're talking to me....no. Just, no. Haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam still gets trolled by the dirt he himself puts on xda.  He is his own bane of existence. And honestly, I don't get trolled much. Maybe it's because I'm so awesomely relatable with people? Or just awesome? Meh, whatever it is, I think it comes in handy IRL too...
> 
> But Milad, my friend, Y U no use eye lube? At least make the ***** cry before hand! If you just go raw it'll cause so much friction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol @ Husam for that... I still evidence... at least Milad only becomes emo...


Alright, guys, enough. You've both proven your points, and as much as I would hate to do it, I have to stop this.

And the winner is... nobody. How can you win an argument on the internets?

And how is this for spam?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @twitch. I'll tell the kitteh to use that the next time he's doing you, or husam.
> Note: His eyes appear red because he's albino, he was in sun that day. You or hus must know that, well, he knows you both very well!

Click to collapse



The only reason he knows me so well is because I have helped him countless times when you turn his green eye read. He owes me his life. If it wasn't for me you'd be skulling him. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol @ Husam for that... I still evidence... at least Milad only becomes emo...
> 
> 
> Alright, guys, enough. You've both proven your points, and as much as I would hate to do it, I have to stop this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Microsoft is paying you?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You know people, or cats-which ever you prefer, can shave right?

Click to collapse



Double entendras, gotta love em. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You know people, or cats-which ever you prefer, can shave right?

Click to collapse



Someone cap this for all that is good in the world. Evidence matters. Natch. Gtg, dinner and renovations awaits!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Someone cap this for all that is good in the world. Evidence matters. Natch. Gtg, dinner and renovations awaits!

Click to collapse



cya after they lift off the ban


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cya after they lift off the ban

Click to collapse



We said nothing wrong, I stand my ground firmly.





Until a mod arrives haha Or by that time I'll probably be sleeping  Goodnight guys! 

@Milad, we was just playing. Don't take it personally.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> We said nothing wrong, I stand my ground firmly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dont listen to him
night dev
there is an echo in my head saying that someone here is untrollable


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey again,  sorry went swimming 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

So, renovations are postponed for the time being... I wonder...

Anyway, I'm off to do $#[email protected]+, not gonna be at PC for a while


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Seeya Sakai 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Tuning my phone for quadrant  was deleting ssome apps and was about to delete dsp (never used it) but tried it.. The bass?!?!  My headphones are vibratiing! XD xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tuning my phone for quadrant  was deleting ssome apps and was about to delete dsp (never used it) but tried it.. The bass?!?!  My headphones are vibratiing! XD xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ik right. It makes a crappy pair of earbuds boom be carefully with it tho, it can blow your speakers easy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ik right. It makes a crappy pair of earbuds boom be carefully with it tho, it can blow your speakers easy
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD its awesome and that'd a good point ,  but I still can't get 4k  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD its awesome and that'd a good point ,  but I still can't get 4k
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Perhaps they had it overclocked to 2000?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Perhaps they had it overclocked to 2000?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



1.9 ,  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 1.9 ,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop tryin to blow up your processor


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Stop tryin to blow up your processor

Click to collapse



XD Not until I beat it!  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Perhaps they had it overclocked to 2000?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I think it was 1800. You can burn the phone with 2000 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think it was 1800. You can burn the phone with 2000
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yes you can, but I do remember seeing a rom/kernel just for getting to 2000.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

Btw Max, try to make the resolution lower (not sure if that's possible). Lower resolution = better score

I mean, you can change pixel density, but I don't know for resolution.

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Not until I beat it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



DON'T DESTROY YOUR DZ! 


idavid_ said:


> I think it was 1800. You can burn the phone with 2000
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



tried that kernel...Tiamat's kernel...2GHz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Btw Max, try to make the resolution lower (not sure if that's possible). Lower resolution = better score
> 
> I mean, you can change pixel density, but I don't know for resolution.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Genious  I will google 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> DON'T DESTROY YOUR DZ!
> 
> 
> tried that kernel...Tiamat's kernel...2GHz

Click to collapse



Tried that too.. but it's not updated I don't think anymore so not .35 I don't think.. I had it at 2.1 but it froze after like 10 secs was my own kernel needed to up voltages I think  brb before my fingers melt xD xD  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay well its too touch to hot now, I don't have a temp reading but I have paint on the back of the.battery cover, it has now melted a bit  and some has wiped on my bed  XD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay well its too touch to hot now, I don't have a temp reading but I have paint on the back of the.battery cover, it has now melted a bit  and some has wiped on my bed  XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude, let it cool off!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay well its too touch to hot now, I don't have a temp reading but I have paint on the back of the.battery cover, it has now melted a bit  and some has wiped on my bed  XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude, bricking your phone just for the score? Are you sure about this?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes I'm sure about thus guys xD thanks for your concern 
I just got my highest score 3800 Ish xD
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Fck yeeeeeeah! 4100 worth it!!!  I win I win  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes I'm sure about thus guys xD thanks for your concern
> I just got my highest score 3800 Ish xD
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3800 for a slightly outdated phone... I wonder what the sensation can do when it is fully unleashed? And what can the SGS2 do too!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 3800 for a slightly outdated phone... I wonder what the sensation can do when it is fully unleashed? And what can the SGS2 do too!

Click to collapse



Check my post on page before!  they'll beat it easy 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 3800 for a slightly outdated phone... I wonder what the sensation can do when it is fully unleashed? And what can the SGS2 do too!

Click to collapse



Probably 6000 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay on my iPad now.. My phones temporary home is in the freezer, seriously, it's not bad for it is it?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay on my iPad now.. My phones temporary home is in the freezer, seriously, it's not bad for it is it?

Click to collapse



Nah I do it sometimes. What's my post count?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nah I do it sometimes. What's my post count?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Sweet  um 2956 I think


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  um 2956 I think

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me? You hit 4100 quadtant with a dz?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

@MAX: Pics or GTFO. I hope you remembered to do a SS...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @MAX: Pics or GTFO. I hope you remembered to do a SS...

Click to collapse



Phone might have been too hot. Ik I can't use my phone above 1119 mhz.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @MAX: Pics or GTFO. I hope you remembered to do a SS...

Click to collapse



Sakai tell me when I'm close to 3000 posts

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @MAX: Pics or GTFO. I hope you remembered to do a SS...

Click to collapse



Look on my google plus couldn't upload to xda for some reason


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Max you have an iPad? How dare you??

Click to collapse



XD lmao sorry bro


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look on my google plus couldn't upload to xda for some reason

Click to collapse



What's your name on it?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Watt please be honest here, do you really put your phone in the freezer?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's your name on it?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Max Neilon


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ha ha your phone sucks I always tune mine on 1150!!

Click to collapse



The kernel that can clock to 1119 CAN go higher, it just doesn't have HAVS because its a sense kernel abner no longer developed. So I can't go higher because I cant change voltages

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I wanna oc my PC CPU, should I change the fan?

Click to collapse



What CPU and how much by?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sakai tell me when I'm close to 3000 posts
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



2961, but I'm going to sleep... I need to rest well for tomorrow... bass practice at night


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 2961, but I'm going to sleep... I need to rest well for tomorrow... bass practice at night

Click to collapse



Night Sakai but before you go

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16517813#post16517813


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse



XD my phones faster than yours


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

night sakai, and oops wrong thread


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD my phones faster than yours

Click to collapse



true, but at least my phone turns on


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse



Iz nastys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD my phones faster than yours

Click to collapse



How can I find you on g+? 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> true, but at least my phone turns on

Click to collapse



-_______- xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's an Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ 2.66. I heard it can be OCed up to 4 GHz. I don't how much should I OC?

Click to collapse



Do it in stages until it stays stable but has better performance. Id try like 3.1 to start

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's an Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ 2.66. I heard it can be OCed up to 4 GHz. I don't how much should I OC?

Click to collapse



Yes that can, well try bit by bit, I'd recommend checking the temps when under load though, no more than 90c and you should be fine, if you ant to go further geta new cooler 


watt9493 said:


> How can I find you on g+?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse


[email protected] ? Typing m name in should be enough though if you have other people from xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's an Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ 2.66. I heard it can be OCed up to 4 GHz. I don't how much should I OC?

Click to collapse



Flash the right kernels first.

And good night guys.

p/s: fvck the kernel, I'm kidding


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Flash the right kernels first.

Click to collapse



lies, first u need to s-off, root and flash recovery, then take a nandroid of you os, then flash right kernel, and then get set-cpu and you good to go


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Flash the right kernels first.

Click to collapse



XD look at my thread


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LOL guys.
> But seriously, I've never used the BIOS, how's that?

Click to collapse



psshh... bios, u dont need that, u need to get rid of that and falash cwm 

on a serious note , if your computer supports, you can overclock from Bios, it pretty much controls if your pc turns on or not


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

here click this for your question bout bios   *CLICK ME!!!!!!!*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait!! Before you mess about in the BIOS remember to delete System32 !!! You'll wreck your pc if you don't


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait!! Before you mess about in the BIOS remember to delete System32 !!! You'll wreck your pc if you don't

Click to collapse



o yea, im so stupid, i forgot about that


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



yes i am from team Harry Potter


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi MTM.
> 
> @max, if you want your phone to turn on, drop it off the window of a 4 story building.

Click to collapse



give him advice here 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=829


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

Guys, stop messing with milad

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys, stop messing with milad
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



we are not messing, we are helping him out , if u need help just ask away my meatwad amigo


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol, so much happened in a hour. Good job Max lol Try pulling the battery, waiting 5-10m, put the battery back in, connect your phone to the charger. Wait 5 more mins, an then try starting it again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I need some advice guys, should I buy Sensation, or wait for EVO 3D? Or should I just buy a tablet and keep my Desire?

Click to collapse



Evo

Alsobhaving to use a proxy to get on?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay closed safari and don't need one anymore, all good


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I need some advice guys, should I buy Sensation, or wait for EVO 3D? Or should I just buy a tablet and keep my Desire?

Click to collapse



Go to GSMArena, they compared them.

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, so much happened in a hour. Good job Max lol Try pulling the battery, waiting 5-10m, put the battery back in, connect your phone to the charger. Wait 5 more mins, an then try starting it again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Just tried again, it's been what half hour?  also at milad


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi idavid, I read that comparison, camera and video recording don't really matter to me, but EVO does seem to have better performance. But the battery is a weak point on EVO.

Click to collapse



I just flashed InsertCoin. I don't think performance is still an issue 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry about your phone max. Hope it turns on.
> 
> Just as you know how deep the internet filtering goes here, http://Goo.gl is blocked along with other url shorteners.

Click to collapse



Thanks  and Woah unlucky, how come anyway?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Isn't the lower RAM an issue? How much is the internal memory, for apps I mean, I'm so fuking tired of small nand on desire...

Click to collapse



RAM it's not an issue for me. I never had 0 free. It could be an issue though, Sense takes up a lot of memory (but AOSP ROMS fix that) About the internal memory: it's 4 GB, 1 GB for apps. EVO 3D has the same amount. 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

im not banned, im not  banned  

hey guis


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know! And I don't understand! Why would goo.gl be blocked??
> All meme sites are blocked. lolcat sites are blocked.

Click to collapse



Bad luck  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Unlucky milad hey hus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Hus I got the 4000


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



XDXD Hahah


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky milad hey hus

Click to collapse



hey maz


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hus I got the 4000

Click to collapse


*pretending to care and know what that is* wow awesome max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *pretending to care and know what that is* wow awesome max

Click to collapse



XD hahhaha 4000 score on quadrant, I've been trying all day 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1211877


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey? 1010101010


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Forever alone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hahhaha 4000 score on quadrant, I've been trying all day
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1211877

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

XD I thought it went well tbh 

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I thought it went well tbh
> 
> Where'd everyone go?

Click to collapse



is it still not working?

idk, maybe reading that thread?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is it still not working?
> 
> idk, maybe reading that thread?

Click to collapse



No it's not, what thread? 



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



i see no pic


m1l4droid said:


> I'm watching XDA TV. Will be back shortly.

Click to collapse



okay seeya,


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No it's not, what thread?
> 
> 
> i see no pic
> ...

Click to collapse



you know the one you just posted, the freezer


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know the one you just posted, the freezer

Click to collapse



Ah that one XD nice sig


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse



sup erick 


xD thanks max


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

hey husam!!!1


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey  still no mistress


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You still not booting bro?
> Maybe you've damaged the CPU, you might wanna take it to a repair shop.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Just got it turned on !!! :d time to reach 4200  I want moooar ocing but I'm going out for a bit seeya later


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just got it turned on !!! :d time to reach 4200  I want moooar ocing but I'm going out for a bit seeya later

Click to collapse



and he's still determined


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and he's still determined

Click to collapse



XD I think the freezer affected my benchmark stuck at 3000


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh please, give that poor device a break!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



XD it had one when it was in the freezer 

Anyway afaik my contract ends in like 2 months


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just got it turned on !!! :d time to reach 4200  I want moooar ocing but I'm going out for a bit seeya later

Click to collapse



Just let it be. You took an 800 mhz stock device up to 2ghz. The tegra 2 isn't even stable that high

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD it had one when it was in the freezer
> 
> Anyway afaik my contract ends in like 2 months

Click to collapse



Max u should overclock while in the frezer. That way it wont get hot!!!! I am successful 






Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Max u should overclock while in the frezer. That way it wont get hot!!!! I am successful
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



he's offline, i think it exploded


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

he did not listen to me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> he did not listen to me

Click to collapse



since when you troll?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> since when you troll?

Click to collapse



since ...umm your right i dont  let me change my avatar


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> since ...umm your right i dont  let me change my avatar

Click to collapse



lol have you ever thought about using an avatar that is readable


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

nope not really , any that u recommend?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> nope not really , any that u recommend?

Click to collapse



idk, it's your avatar


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Erick, I'm not a girl, y u asked?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



maybe cuz emo mode is always on


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe cuz emo mode is always on

Click to collapse



Funny husam....  and idk im losing it... ima go to bed later guys :


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, he asked about that after he saw my homescreen screenshots. It wasn't girlish it was stock HTC.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



cause i tought i saw sparkly thingys on the purple wallpaper, but it turned out i was losing it, and yea idk?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fck yeeeeeeah! 4100 worth it!!!  I win I win
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But at least my Desire Z isn't a festering pile of plastic and silicon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Lmao Milad,  hey guys and tcp already did that  it was benchmarking in the freezer, I said about 2 pages ago I was going out, didn't explode  having tea right now xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Jelly  my Desire can't be OCed any more than 1150 MHz.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I'm gonna PM a kernel dev to up the voltage & clock of his kernel , then i wait..

Also xD unlucky, but my hero could only do 750mhz 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao Milad,  hey guys and tcp already did that  it was benchmarking in the freezer, I said about 2 pages ago I was going out, didn't explode  having tea right now xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lucky 


m1l4droid said:


> Jelly  my Desire can't be OCed any more than 1150 MHz.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Haha 

Got mine up to 2050 yesterday - thats the kernel limit (ignore this, honest naming mistake)


MacaronyMax said:


> I'm gonna PM a kernel dev to up the voltage & clock of his kernel , then i wait..
> 
> Also xD unlucky, but my hero could only do 750mhz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only 750? I got my TP2 up to 850MHz


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rr5678. What ROM u running? Sense Gingerbread kernel source code hasn't been released so that's the best we got for now.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



When I got it up to 2050, it was T-Mobile's stock ROM, Tiamat's kernel. (ignore this too. Thought the Desire Z was in the talks here)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by m1l4droid
> > @rr5678. What ROM u running? Sense Gingerbread kernel source code hasn't been released so that's the best we got for now.
> >
> > Sent from here
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Really? Normal desire? Wow 

And yes only 750  only a few.people got abover 800 computer freak got it to 850 but 730 was actually faster lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tiamat is for DZ, I mean original Desire.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



oh schnap......I thought you meant Desire Z. Nevermind


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> oh schnap......I thought you meant Desire Z. Nevermind

Click to collapse



Oh XD I want mine at 2.5 xD it might take a while, or freeze .. or fry it, only 1 way to find out  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Really? Normal desire? Wow
> 
> And yes only 750  only a few.people got abover 800 computer freak got it to 850 but 730 was actually faster lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought he meant Desire Z. No, I never had a Desire, but the HD2 is a close brother, and I got that up to 1536


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I thought he meant Desire Z. No, I never had a Desire, but the HD2 is a close brother, and I got that up to 1536

Click to collapse



Just saw  nice though that's high for that xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Brb

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My highest OC was on a froyo Sense ROM, ~1350. Now even on cm7 I haven't seen options higher than 1150 MHz.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Probably too unstable.


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, old CPU.
> P.S. wanna OC my Nokia 2720 fold to 1600 MHz, what kernel should I use? XD
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



The fire and smoke kernel 

Oh, and the HD2. Earlier kernel, same processor as the Desire.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

Fastest I can go on sense 1.


Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Jelly!
> Devs! Y U NO make kernels with high OC capability for Desire?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Because the phone needs more voltage then can be given. Its the same as n1 and my incredible

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fastest I can go on sense 1.
> View attachment 684166
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Why does your screen have a green tinge to it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha your phone's a looser! But honestly, I never oced on Sense 1. I was not this much into it that time.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I only use one devs kernel.  Chads incredikernal. AOSP and sense only oc to 1.1 ghz, we have AOSP kernels that go to 1.22 ghz (timat) but I can't get it to be stable.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why does your screen have a green tinge to it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Amoled?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Umm, so nothing can be done about it?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Increase your HAVS voltages and watch your battery go down like a smutty freshman at college? That's really it. I never run above 998 mhz, my phone never lags. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fastest I can go on sense 1.
> View attachment 684166
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Phone said: trolololol


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Phone said: trolololol

Click to collapse



I said I like battery life and dropped it to 806 mhz. : p

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Amoled?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Would that make a difference for your screenshot?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Would that make a difference for your screenshot?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Its a render effect like cm7 has.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Would that make a difference for your screenshot?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's what the phone seems to be actually outputting.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its a render effect like cm7 has.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Ahh, that makes sense. Does it help with battery life?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm bored. Somebody wanna play solitaire challenge?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



are you going to cut your wrists when you lose?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, that makes sense. Does it help with battery life?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not much, but some, like the red-only effect supposedly do.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, that makes sense. Does it help with battery life?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No I just like the look. And the red only helps on amoled screens. I have slcd made by sony.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude, how can I tell you, I'M NOT AN EMO FAG.
> In Arabic:  لست ايمو.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



knock knock


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude, how can I tell you, I'M NOT AN EMO FAG.
> In Arabic:  لست ايمو.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Speaka the engrish!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Back  I run at 700mhz normally xD I'm off to PM a Dev to cook me one up,  first.I need to buy some gloves.though 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

Yo......I'm baaaaack from teh doktur 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

You have nothing to lose, but everything to gain...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @Watt. Well I though if I wrote in Arabic husam would get it.
> @husam. Who's there... :|
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



booh


@arabic, actually no


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Back  I run at 700mhz normally xD I'm off to PM a Dev to cook me one up,  first.I need to buy some gloves.though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ove gloves?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yo......I'm baaaaack from teh doktur
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Welcome. How goes it

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey bd 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

In order of the posts I read
Helloooooo:
Watt
Milad
Maxey
I has low blood pressure! Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> In order of the posts I read
> Helloooooo:
> Watt
> Milad
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that bad? 

And I'm always last, its clearly best till last  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> In order of the posts I read
> Helloooooo:
> Watt
> Milad
> ...

Click to collapse



and im not in the list


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and im not in the list

Click to collapse



Cuz YOU didn't say HI!!!
BUT NAO U HAZ OWN POST ALL FER UZELF 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohh, when you get dizzy when you get up quick ish?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nah, I has it too. I get dizzy when I get off the bed or something like that.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Fun ain't it???
  

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz YOU didn't say HI!!!
> BUT NAO U HAZ OWN POST ALL FER UZELF
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



yaay, hi 

sry was too busy trying to make milad ask me about booh


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohh, when you get dizzy when you get up quick ish?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yessss....and apparently if it drops quick enough I can pass out in Hoboken!!!!! Yaaaaay! FML

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohh.. I fall over sometimes when I do that.. and it goes blurry, the blurry is awesome  I thought it was me 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, sometime it's so bad I almost fall. I used to have high blood pressure though, but when I lost wieght it decreased.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


>

Click to collapse



XD lmao 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, it's pretty common afaik, my sister's sister in law also has it, so does my mom (not as bad as me)...
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, never known what it is 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi guys, did I happen to say who was the most selfless member of this mafia? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi guys, did I happen to say who was the most selfless member of this mafia?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yes you did, me xD jk no you didn't 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes you did, me xD jk no you didn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Babydoll  Foo'. You're after her haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Babydoll  Foo'. You're after her haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD yay haha  how come? And Congrats bd 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes you did, me xD jk no you didn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



wait, he did you??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait, he did you??

Click to collapse



XD lmao notice the coma!!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

What i miss? Y u chane your sig again Hussam....this one not so good either...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

I got 4108 on quadrant twitch, took me all day,  and Husam helped me fix my phone so he's a bit selfless 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> What i miss? Y u chane your sig again Hussam....this one not so good either...

Click to collapse



The thread in q&a dz 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The thread in q&a dz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Missed that one...what he do this time>?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I got 4108 on quadrant twitch, took me all day,  and Husam helped me fix my phone so he's a bit selfless
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



BD bought my sd card for absolutely no reason, I never asked her to. She just did.  And yeah, everyone else can be selfless too. But w/e. Haha TRM! You missed our discussion about cats yesterday haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> BD bought my sd card for absolutely no reason, I never asked her to. She just did.  And yeah, everyone else can be selfless too. But w/e. Haha TRM! You missed our discussion about cats yesterday haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Awh awesome 

Hahahahahhah the cats 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Missed that one...what he do this time>?

Click to collapse



I broke my phone.. with a freezer 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

I iz gunna haz a new sdcard .....sent bai Nana mail.....    
Also.....Pipsqueak said get off her perch... 0_o

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I broke my phone.. with a freezer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's HORRIBLE for the battery! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I iz gunna haz a new sdcard .....sent bai Nana mail.....
> Also.....Pipsqueak said get off her perch... 0_o
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



XD get one of those recovery things and dig up nanas old files xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's HORRIBLE for the battery!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well it put the CPU in a better state  I can buy a new battery xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I got 4108 on quadrant twitch, took me all day,  and Husam helped me fix my phone so he's a bit selfless
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I getz 4500 on mai NS... LOOK SUKAH!!!

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD get one of those recovery things and dig up nanas old files xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You'll find some not so clean things, but I did a format a couple weeks ago. So.....everything should be fine, hopefully haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I getz 4500 on mai NS... LOOK SUKAH!!!
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I getz 4500 on mai NS... LOOK SUKAH!!!
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Maxey, how does it feel to be pwned in one foul swoop? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD get one of those recovery things and dig up nanas old files xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oooohhh! Dat might be fun. ...... 0.o

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You'll find some not so clean things, but I did a format a couple weeks ago. So.....everything should be fine, hopefully haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD llmao I hope for your sake then  The police reckon they can get my files I have fornated 6 times 1 wwas a secure one,  dumbasses 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bwahahahahaaaaa!!!!!

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I have the highest g2 score I've seen 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD llmao I hope for your sake then  The police reckon they can get my files I have fornated 6 times 1 wwas a secure one,  dumbasses
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Think I should format it another 2 times? I did it twice already haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD llmao I hope for your sake then  The police reckon they can get my files I have fornated 6 times 1 wwas a secure one,  dumbasses
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I always use secure it takes longer but..      

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Think I should format it another 2 times? I did it twice already haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Umm. No.  

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait, he did you??

Click to collapse



see!!!! I told everyone about max's sexual status!!!!! but no... no-one believed me... now ......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

XD lmao stfu Erick 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> see!!!! I told everyone about max's sexual status!!!!! but no... no-one believed me... now ......

Click to collapse



I knew it from the start


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> see!!!! I told everyone about max's sexual status!!!!! but no... no-one believed me... now ......

Click to collapse



What's up Erick?? 

@BD, for why not? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Umm. No.
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

#thatisall
Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You'll find some not so clean things, but I did a format a couple weeks ago. So.....everything should be fine, hopefully haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Did you just quick format it? If you did, all the gay porn you had can still be recovered


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao stfu Erick
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I new it...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Did you just quick format it? If you did, all the gay porn you had can still be recovered

Click to collapse



Nah, I did a complete one. And no g4y pron, all pics of my gf. Ask Erick, I'm sure he'd like to get ahold of some deleted files on my sd card haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Did you just quick format it? If you did, all the gay porn you had can still be recovered

Click to collapse



XD and Erick doesn't want bd seeing all those naked pics of him now does he? Buuuuurn.!!!!   XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's up Erick??
> 
> @BD, for why not?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sup twitch, BabyDoll, rr5678, Max, Husam, and TRM.. o and Husam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah, I did a complete one. And no g4y pron, all pics of my gf. Ask Erick, I'm sure he'd like to get ahold of some deleted files on my sd card haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Fair enough then   most guys here wouldn't mind 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only teasing..... Babydoll thinks Devan should format the card again if Devan wants....However, if Babydoll doesn't get 10,000 read/write cycles Pipsqueak will fly there with a blender .....    

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD and Erick doesn't want bd seeing all those naked pics of him now does he? Buuuuurn.!!!!   XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it doesnt matter if she does or doesnt, because it wont b just me, dont forget half of team llama are in those pics


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And no g4y pron, all pics of my bf.

Click to collapse



I knew it 

And 2 times isn't secure enough for me. Once every 6 or 8 weeks, I format my SD card 10 times. Each one an overwrite pass for every sector 

And the last time I formatted my computer's hard drive, I erased it 26 times fully.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> #thatisall
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Hey BD, one q. Have you already tried InsertCoin 2.3.4? And if yes, do you think Virtuous is better? I'm running it right now and it's really fast  (IC I mean)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I knew it from the start

Click to collapse



I did too, but no one believed me..


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm only teasing..... Babydoll thinks Devan should format the card again if Devan wants....However, if Babydoll doesn't get 10,000 read/write cycles Pipsqueak will fly there with a blender .....
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



I think I want to see pipsqueak do that, just because it would be amazing. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup twitch, BabyDoll, rr5678, Max, Husam, and TRM.. o and Husam

Click to collapse



Erick!!!! How goes it??????

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup twitch, BabyDoll, rr5678, Max, Husam, and TRM.. o and Husam

Click to collapse



hello


Babydoll25 said:


> I'm only teasing..... Babydoll thinks Devan should format the card again if Devan wants....However, if Babydoll doesn't get 10,000 read/write cycles Pipsqueak will fly there with a blender .....
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



it won't. You'll get 4,000 max


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rr. Paranoid bro?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Sorta     .


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rr. Paranoid bro?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Doesn't want anyone finding out he's so far in the closet he's finding Christmas gifts haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rr. Paranoid bro?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Doesn't want anyone finding out he's so far in the closet he's finding Christmas gifts haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Figures you'd know what's in the closet. Did you bring 'em out with you?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey BD, one q. Have you already tried InsertCoin 2.3.4? And if yes, do you think Virtuous is better? I'm running it right now and it's really fast  (IC I mean)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



IC DL links dont wanna cooperate with me.... idk y
virtuous ftw (until CM of course and not that fake bacon that aosp got up w/ no audio either) 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> it doesnt matter if she does or doesnt, because it wont b just me, dont forget half of team llama are in those pics

Click to collapse



XD lmao oh yeah, format away twitch don't want anyone seeing all of us.. 

(If your a bit slow I'm being sarcastic  xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Figures you'd know what's in the closet. Did you bring 'em out with you?

Click to collapse



No, I put them in there haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao oh yeah, format away twitch don't want anyone seeing all of us..
> 
> (If your a bit slow I'm being sarcastic  xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you calling me slow?! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, I put them in there haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



So you left gifts for me in the closet? Awwww, how sweet!


(Naaah, just kidding )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you calling me slow?!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Not you xD any lurkers thinking in homo 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you calling me slow?!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



LMAO.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Who the **** is that?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Me 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Who the **** is that?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



A homeless man that just finished his crack

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wasn't it Tom Cruise?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I'm sure it was.

@rr, yeah, I know it must be lonely in there so I brought some gifts. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm sure it was.
> 
> @rr, yeah, I know it must be lonely in there so I brought some gifts.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



But I _can't_ be in the closet. There's no reception in there


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> IC DL links dont wanna cooperate with me.... idk y
> virtuous ftw (until CM of course and not that fake bacon that aosp got up w/ no audio either)
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



You could also try RCMix because it's supposed to be the same thing (not sure because I haven't tried it)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> A homeless man that just finished his crack
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Lmao! I resent that statement! There is nothing wrong with being a well off crack head.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> But I _can't_ be in the closet. There's no reception in there

Click to collapse



You finally came out?! Congratulations 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

Sparky may be a n00b when it comes to fones....but not p00l....
Yes! It's sideways ROTATE ur damn DEVICE!!! 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You defending yourself?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I may or may not enjoy a bit of crack cocaine here or there, just to wind down haha jk

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You finally came out?! Congratulations
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Never was in any closet. You were in there for a while though 



m1l4droid said:


> You defending yourself?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Ain't it obvious he's on crack?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky may be a n00b when it comes to fones....but not p00l....
> Yes! It's sideways ROTATE ur damn DEVICE!!!
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



i cant rotate my monitor


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky may be a n00b when it comes to fones....but not p00l....
> Yes! It's sideways ROTATE ur damn DEVICE!!!
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Wow awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky may be a n00b when it comes to fones....but not p00l....
> Yes! It's sideways ROTATE ur damn DEVICE!!!
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



That's cool! But...

It is sideways, I no has ability to read....

jk I wish I could play pool that good. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i cant rotate my monitor

Click to collapse



XD rotate your head

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i cant rotate my monitor

Click to collapse



That's a pos monitor haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

If it was a pos it wouldn't be so big,  bigger = better 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If it was a pos it wouldn't be so big,  bigger = better
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not always true. What about tumors? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's a pos monitor haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



dont hate cause we all cant afford laptops like u


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

So twitch likes crack?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not always true. What about tumors?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD fair point  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> George Washington called...he wants his monitor back

Click to collapse



chistoso senor MTM


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> George Washington called...he wants his monitor back

Click to collapse



Phahaha xD me gusta 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahaha xD me gusta
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

The head of the local Elks club wants Sparky to start up a pool team cuz Sparky knows the head of the APA for Hudson North and get the schedule changed to away the week the Elks club has it's meeting ....  

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 684287
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



XD Si 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 684287
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



no speaki spanish?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> no speaki spanish?

Click to collapse



No hablo espana

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No hablo espana
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me gusta

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

Sooo anyone here use FB on ur fone?  Is it true it's sucking up all the phone numbers out of it onto ur profile?? 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nvm......he called back. He said for you to keep it, someting about Best Buy FTW

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sooo anyone here use FB on ur fone?  Is it true it's sucking up all the phone numbers out of it onto ur profile??
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



bleh, facebook.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 10, 2011)

ill be back laterz...Adios


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sooo anyone here use FB on ur fone?  Is it true it's sucking up all the phone numbers out of it onto ur profile??
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



I use friend caster. Much better ui and like 5 permissions. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

I read a post on G+ from Tom Anderson (the founder of MySpace) that this was rolling out 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sooo anyone here use FB on ur fone?  Is it true it's sucking up all the phone numbers out of it onto ur profile??
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



It's actually the opposite for me. It's displaying numbers from FB that I don't want and I couldn't delete them. So I just deleted FB for Sense and it solved it 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be back later!  Online video game time! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll be back later!  Online video game time!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Got an Xbox?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> What i miss? Y u chane your sig again Hussam....this one not so good either...

Click to collapse



Y U Hate my sigs?

btw hi


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://m.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/ap...-oems-from-building-tablets/14175?tag=nl.e550
Boycott everything apple
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 10, 2011)

Do it. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> If I was in a room with Ahmadinejad and Steve Jobs, and I had a gun with 2 bullets in it, I would shoot Steve Jobs twice.

Click to collapse



Hahaha

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://m.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/ap...-oems-from-building-tablets/14175?tag=nl.e550
> Boycott everything apple
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



I retwited u on tweeter.. .err....I retweeted u on twitter 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2011)

iDavid 
Psssst I am nao making nandroid and flashing HTCClay's Super_Sense 1.5

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Did TCP get upset because of my posts?

Click to collapse



Awww how sweet, mtm is feeling bad


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Awww how sweet, mtm is feeling bad

Click to collapse



He has feelings????!?!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> iDavid
> Psssst I am nao making nandroid and flashing HTCClay's Super_Sense 1.5
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Cool, tell me how it works when you will  (however, I'll read it after 10 hours because I'm going to sleep now so I won't respond)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have what?

Click to collapse



Go back to being a robot mtm

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have what?

Click to collapse



teh herp


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

I hate throwing cans away in the regular trash

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Cool, tell me how it works when you will  (however, I'll read it after 10 hours because I'm going to sleep now so I won't respond)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I'll tell you where you all can go stick your Sensations. Lucky pricks


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Fvck work.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fvck work.

Click to collapse



hello there


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello there

Click to collapse



Morning guys. I hate it when the boss comes in after going MIA for two days with a bunch of $#[email protected]+ to do.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

How many posts does I has?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How many posts does I has?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



2,994 almost there


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



change your mind often?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)

Nah, just felt like using every xda approved smiley possible.....
Hi
@Watt Y U no accept my friend request???


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

[FIXED] Need help circumventing websense for a bit. PM me if you are online.

I used Google cache. Thanks for all the offers


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> change your mind often?

Click to collapse



i loled at your sig


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nah, just felt like using every xda approved smiley possible.....
> Hi
> @Watt Y U no accept my friend request???

Click to collapse



on what???????
This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> on what???????
> This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.

Click to collapse



Where are we posting RIGHT NAO (no multitasking...) that's on what....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where are we posting RIGHT NAO (no multitasking...) that's on what....

Click to collapse



i never recieved a friend request????
ONE MOAR POST TO 3000


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump to the top 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

What for?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i never recieved a friend request????
> ONE MOAR POST TO 3000

Click to collapse



I sended U 1

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sended U 1
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Never got it?¿

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump to the top 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Hump to the top?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hump to the top?

Click to collapse



Spam to the top


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

That works too... seems like only the two of us are spamming the OT.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That works too... seems like only the two of us are spamming the OT.

Click to collapse



yes i saw that, did u see my other thread? i had the whole page of just me posting 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1212973


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> yes i saw that, did u see my other thread? i had the whole page of just me posting
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1212973

Click to collapse



Not for long!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not for long!

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse



You'd ave to beat me! WAhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You'd ave to beat me! WAhahahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHAHA U shall not win ( unless i fall asleep )


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Neither shall you, unless my boss grew a pair and asked me to do actual work.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

so hows work? what time is it over their anyways?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Over in three hours and 27 minutes.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Over in three hours and 27 minutes.

Click to collapse



so you just got back from lunch right?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty much so. Having dessert on my desk.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pretty much so. Having dessert on my desk.

Click to collapse



lucky, im suffering from this heat


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

im done later sakai u win  till the a.m. i shall return


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> im done later sakai u win  till the a.m. i shall return

Click to collapse



Sakai pwned that a$$ haha 

Goodnight guys 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Sakai pwned that a$$ haha
> 
> Goodnight guys
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Real men don't quit.



m1l4droid said:


> Morning twitch.

Click to collapse



Morning Milad.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Real men don't quit.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Milad.

Click to collapse



Are you saying I'm not a real man? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you saying I'm not a real man?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



You and TCP both. You can say that to my face tonight when I go to bed, but not a moment sooner, ok?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning, phones in the freezer again but not for long


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning, phones in the freezer again but not for long

Click to collapse



Is the phone really broken or what?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You and TCP both. You can say that to my face tonight when I go to bed, but not a moment sooner, ok?

Click to collapse



I know I'm a man, what you say about my manliness is not my problem because I know who I am and how much of a man I am. And I'm 18 so legally I am a man lmao I can't help that I'm going to sleep, I have to wake up earlier than 2pm tomorrow haha

Ps. Forgive my post if it makes no sense, I be sleepy haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Is the phone really broken or what?

Click to collapse



It's fixed now  I'm now in the leader boards for AnTuTuBenchmark however


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I know I'm a man, what you say about my manliness is not my problem because I know who I am and how much of a man I am. And I'm 18 so legally I am a man lmao I can't help that I'm going to sleep, I have to wake up earlier than 2pm tomorrow haha
> 
> Ps. Forgive my post if it makes no sense, I be sleepy haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Night twitch  haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's fixed now  I'm now in the leader boards for AnTuTuBenchmark however

Click to collapse



I'm sure your parents are proud.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night twitch  haha

Click to collapse



Nighty night Maxey  I'll be off to slumber land soon enough! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nighty night Maxey  I'll be off to slumber land soon enough!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Go then. Go rob the denizens of slumberland.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 11, 2011)

Only 5 new pages when I sleep? Surprising 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

I wasn't bored enough.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Starting to stick. Why?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pssssttt.... I despise MIUI! And max, what kernel and voltages are you at?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Tyanno (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys, you lot seem to be a fantastic lot of people, I really like this group. It is nice to meet you guys.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyanno said:


> Hey guys, you lot seem to be a fantastic lot of people, I really like this group. It is nice to meet you guys.

Click to collapse



Lolx. We are the owners of OT. We made about... say... 90% of posts in here?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. We are the owners of OT. We made about... say... 90% of posts in here?

Click to collapse



90-93 percent


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 90-93 percent

Click to collapse



Hehehe.... maybe I was a little too modest


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hehehe.... maybe I was a little too modest

Click to collapse



expected shipping date on my camers lens, august 31st to september 13th   sakai, you wanna take a vacation to hong kong and pick it up for me?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> expected shipping date on my camers lens, august 31st to september 13th   sakai, you wanna take a vacation to hong kong and pick it up for me?

Click to collapse



I'm kinda broke, so... no holidays for me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyanno said:


> Hey guys, you lot seem to be a fantastic lot of people, I really like this group. It is nice to meet you guys.

Click to collapse



Hey, Welcome to OT and thanks  wanna join 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 90-93 percent

Click to collapse



XD Myabe more  Nearly half of all the posts are in this thread and the ban one 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Myabe more  Nearly half of all the posts are in this thread and the ban one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah... looking through the first page, I can see most of the replies are made by the regulars


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pssssttt.... I despise MIUI! And max, what kernel and voltages are you at?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Umaro V1.6, and I'm not too sure.of the voltages right now, also am I safe to say I'm safe under 80c? I'm only at 30 right now but I'm downclocked 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... looking through the first page, I can see most of the replies are made by the regulars

Click to collapse



XD yeah they are  click on the post numbers in the main ot bit to see the main posters 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning guys! !!! And Sakai I didn't mean to give in but my eyes were closing on me 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Giver upper 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Umaro V1.6, and I'm not too sure.of the voltages right now, also am I safe to say I'm safe under 80c? I'm only at 30 right now but I'm downclocked
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you should see how fast your battery goes down. cause im undervolted and am at 75% after 3 1/2 hours of flashing roms


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Morning guys! !!! And Sakai I didn't mean to give in but my eyes were closing on me
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



I can feel my eyes betraying me too. Somebody help me!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

Watt did you friend ever get his inspire rooted??


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can feel my eyes betraying me too. Somebody help me!

Click to collapse



thats what crack cocaine is for?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you should see how fast your battery goes down. cause im undervolted and am at 75% after 3 1/2 hours of flashing roms

Click to collapse



Could you not find one you like?   it goes quick when the clock/voltages are upped I know that, I'll test later but can't decide weather do update CM 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Could you not find one you like?   it goes quick when the clock/voltages are upped I know that, I'll test later but can't decide weather do update CM
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i flashed and set up every sense 3.0 rom we have in current development, none really grabbed me so im back on OMGB (ASOP)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i flashed and set up every sense 3.0 rom we have in current development, none really grabbed me so im back on OMGB (ASOP)

Click to collapse



Ahh fair enough,  the only decent thing in Sense 3.0 over the others IMO is the locksveen is kinda cool 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh fair enough,  the only decent thing in Sense 3.0 over the others IMO is the locksveen is kinda cool
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



and i have agile lock for that


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> thats what crack cocaine is for?

Click to collapse



Tiger blooded people?



M_T_M said:


> Heeeeeeey.....that hurts!!   I do have feelings
> Ask that legless, homeless, hungry worm I feed last week out in my yard...he seemed happy and content with my benevolence

Click to collapse



Yeah. Was that before, or after you raped his mother?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Heeeeeeey.....that hurts!!   I do have feelings
> Ask that legless, homeless, hungry worm I feed last week out in my yard...he seemed happy and content with my benevolence

Click to collapse



Mtm is human? I thought u were a robot?

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Giver upper
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Shhh Max u haz no provez 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can feel my eyes betraying me too. Somebody help me!

Click to collapse



Like Watt said do some crack 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Shhh Max u haz no provez
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



XD I will soon

Mtm.. lol 

Watt, ahh fair enough  I might look at that 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Like Watt said do some crack
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse



Does a crack whore count?  

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

@ Max we are still posting in your help thread  

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Only if I meet her in my dreams. Sorry guys, I have to give in to temptation. The bed looks so inviting, even without a naked babe. 

Long day tomorrow, what with all the stuff being pushed to Friday night. 

See ya tomorrow, if you sissies have tiger blood running through your veins.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only if I meet her in my dreams. Sorry guys, I have to give in to temptation. The bed looks so inviting, even without a naked babe.
> 
> Long day tomorrow, what with all the stuff being pushed to Friday night.
> 
> See ya tomorrow, if you sissies have tiger blood running through your veins.

Click to collapse



giver upper!! night sakai


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

its official we all rock  again


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Err.....O...k?
> 
> 
> Me be a robot? Can not compute such command!!
> I'll be back *in the ex-governator's voice*

Click to collapse



ok amigo, but when robots start taking over u better help kill them


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

I need sleep

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I need sleep
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Y? It's only 11:25 where ur at 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Y? It's only 11:25 where ur at
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



I didn't sleep?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey , I replied on the help thread Erick 

Also got to 2ghz with a kernel but was getting lower than stock speeds what ever the freq so 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

Buenos dias, mi familia. This is the earliest I've been up since I don't even remember... I better end up getting something good out of this by the end of the day. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

hi guys, im trying to stay off the internet for today, later


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Buenos dias, mi familia. This is the earliest I've been up since I don't even remember... I better end up getting something good out of this by the end of the day.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD Buenos Tardes mi amigo, ?como estas? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi guys, im trying to stay off the internet for today, later

Click to collapse



You will fail  come back, you know you want to  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Buenos Tardes mi amigo, ?como estas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yo, estoy, canasado. Querio domir, pues, no puedo por que necessito ir a mi escuela, mi novia y yo estar ir a un restaurante. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

By the way, I'm sure there are many grammatical errors in my previous posts. 

Oh, and Husam, hi!  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yo, estoy, canasado. Querio domir, pues, no puedo por que necessito ir a mi escuela, mi novia y yo estar ir a un restaurante.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Muy bien 

I forgot what Como estas means  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> By the way, I'm sure there are many grammatical errors in my previous posts.
> 
> Oh, and Husam, hi!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD don't expect be to notice.. I don't understand very much of it 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You better get that arm checked mate...that fungus is spreading rather quickly!

Click to collapse



XD Phahaha  Wow that's a good point, I will asap 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra called...he said that if you do that again he'll send Sancho Panza and El Quixote to poke you 'till the cows come home

Click to collapse



What did I do exactly?  And yeah maxey, I'm sure that's not your arm. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What did I do exactly?  And yeah maxey, I'm sure that's not your arm.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



It is D: I will take another pic  also I found why I couldn't get over stock speeds with that kernel.. I feel retarded, I left my profiles on which for charging puts it down to 700mhz instead of 2000 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Phahaha  Wow that's a good point, I will asap
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Guess she wasn't as clean as you thought?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It is D: I will take another pic  also I found why I couldn't get over stock speeds with that kernel.. I feel retarded, I left my profiles on which for charging puts it down to 700mhz instead of 2000 I feel retarded
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, at least we know you still have the curse.... Have you thought about leaving your phone in rice for a little bit? It'll absorb any left over moisture in the phone 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, at least we know you still have the curse.... Have you thought about leaving your phone in rice for a little bit? It'll absorb any left over moisture in the phone
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD the curse  

I haven't but It seems fine now thanks, if I get any problems I might


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD the curse
> 
> I haven't but It seems fine now thanks, if I get any problems I might

Click to collapse



I'm kinda wondering, what is the curse exactly? 

And the problem might have been the battery. Maybe the cold temperatures slowed down the chemical reaction inside the battery, not allowing it to actually react and in turn not giving the phone power? I don't know...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm kinda wondering, what is the curse exactly?
> 
> And the problem might have been the battery. Maybe the cold temperatures slowed down the chemical reaction inside the battery, not allowing it to actually react and in turn not giving the phone power? I don't know...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



The fail curse 

Something like that


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say nana......how many times do you plan to sell the sd card on your sigy?
> I smell scammer from a mile away

Click to collapse



Nah, I just haven't had the time to take that off (I forgot about that actually) haha If you want you can change it yourself.  Plus, it's already being mailed out to babydoll today.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good evening fags. How's it going?

Click to collapse



Good evening Milad 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good evening fags. How's it going?

Click to collapse



He's talking to you M  

Jk, but you made me lose the game 


Hey milad


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He's talking to you M
> 
> Jk, but you made me lose the game
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I lost the game 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just had to buy icrap screen protectors until mine get here. :/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I lost the game
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD sorry twitch, he did it to me in the avatar thread  he even used my picture?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just had to buy icrap screen protectors until mine get here. :/
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Unlucky 




And sorry if you guys are bored of my benchmarking but I just started again and got over 4000 skipping out all the graphics tests and just got 4262 but I have no charger for the time being so once it dies


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Glad to be of any assistance to any of you no0bs...
> 
> Now, if I can only make you understand that the cake is alie I'd be a happy man (robot according to someone  )

Click to collapse



I already know the cake is a lie. It once was a reality, but no longer. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good evening fags. How's it going?

Click to collapse



And by fags you mean ****ing awesome guys...  it's going aight, how bout you milhouse?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And by fags you mean ****ing awesome guys...  it's going aight, how bout you milhouse?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD this, ah yeah he didn't mean M


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

@twitch

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> An IPad???
> Why I never....I say good day to you sir, Good night!!

Click to collapse



XD Phahaha  I am apologetic for making you all see my shame XD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is it real or henna? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nice magic marker tatt there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Is it real or henna?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Real 
Jk, It was sprayed on with a stencil


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Real
> Jk, It was sprayed on with a stencil

Click to collapse



It's a lie! Just like the cake! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's a lie! Just like the cake!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD You see what it all said yeah ?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's a lie! Just like the cake!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Wait, what??  
The cake is a lie!!???     
Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Just trying something here 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wait, what??
> The cake is a lie!!???
> Noooooooooooooooooo

Click to collapse



XD sorry to have to tell you, there will he no party at the end, she want to kill you


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude TRM pwned someone on the MY MY MY thread...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

The cake be a lie

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The cake be a lie
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



I loved playing portal  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry was dining.
> @dd. No, I meant freakishly amazing guys,
> @max. Again, I have to say this:

Click to collapse



Wait, what? Why?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait, what? Why?

Click to collapse



cuz tribal tatts are for chavs


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait, what? Why?

Click to collapse



The iPad....

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, three posts all at the same time; impressive.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

XD I'm sorry guys I thought you knew  had it a year


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I'm sorry guys I thought you knew  had it a year

Click to collapse



I knew haha I knew. But that's your choice.  And now, I get ready fur the day.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

XD lmao ahh okay  Next tab will be android though, promise, at the time I got this there were pretty much 0 android tabs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Trolololololol
> 
> Also this:
> http://oi51.tinypic.com/i26ji9.jpg[/][/QUOTE]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Erick and lol milad


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

So what's goin on in here? What's new?  

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

(tcp)Mtms windows version is certainly not


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

MTM haz windows 3? 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

Guys guys guys! I'm naked! Lmao! I just got out the shower. It always feels so great to be able to walk around the house in the buff after a nice shower haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> MTM haz windows 3?
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Windows 93


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Windows 93

Click to collapse



MSDOS...get it right you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys guys guys! I'm naked! Lmao! I just got out the shower. It always feels so great to be able to walk around the house in the buff after a nice shower haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> MSDOS...get it right you

Click to collapse



XD lmao sorry bro


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao!  I know I know, that's the best part about it.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao!  I know I know, that's the best part about it.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD 

Hey btw


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



XD

Also back later guys.. Going for something to eat


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Just replace the f in falling with a b and we're good to go haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Twitch is naked!! What's new?  

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Twitch is naked!! What's new?
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Since you KEEP asking:

http://m.dictionary.com/d/?q=new&o=0&l=dir 



-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Since you KEEP asking:
> 
> http://m.dictionary.com/d/?q=new&o=0&l=dir
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smartass I meant what's new about u running around naked 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Since you KEEP asking:
> 
> http://m.dictionary.com/d/?q=new&o=0&l=dir
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I did the same thing to BD once.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm here / ish 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You trolls...
> Hey rinzo!

Click to collapse



Troll??? Spam??? Ham?? I LOVE HAM! !!!!!!!!

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Troll??? Spam??? Ham?? I LOVE HAM! !!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Ham? COOKED? I LOVE BACON!! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't eat bacon... :/

Click to collapse



Mildly fried Ham? How come? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mildly fried Ham? How come?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you ever fried ham? It actually tastes pretty good. And maybe he's muslim? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Have you ever fried ham? It actually tastes pretty good. And maybe he's muslim?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahh, might be it  and yeah I have 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be back my members! I'm off to play games haha And also @rr No, I use my desktop. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not halal. therefore it can't be found here.

Click to collapse



Ohhh okay 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh and according to Dan My Phone beats the score of an Atrix,  single core ftw 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll be back my members! I'm off to play games haha And also @rr No, I use my desktop.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Seeya later twitch, what on? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

XD I found a video of Max. He was pissed he missed out on the riots... haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cbVW_QS2eE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You trolls...
> Hey rinzo!

Click to collapse



Heyyyy!! how goes it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not muslim, I was muslim.

Click to collapse



Was? ,  how come?  Athiest?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> XD I found a video of Max. He was pissed he missed out on the riots... haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cbVW_QS2eE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmfao xD xD xD 
The Manchester ones were a lil worse than that and what a strange place for a security camerera in a window, and it moves  either way I loled.. for a while xD
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeahh, I'm bored at work. Heeyyy allllll  oh, and music junk is back on the android market 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeahh, I'm bored at work. Heeyyy allllll  oh, and music junk is back on the android market
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey  It is? YAY  it still work? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, certainly not an atheist. Still not sure what I am, maybe came back to Islam later in my life.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay then  well good luck in the choice you chose 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not halal. therefore it can't be found here.

Click to collapse



There are great halal restaurants here in my town....one of my favorites dishes is Chicken Tika 
And I just came across another halal joint that serves pizza, Philly cheesteaks and chicken wings...All halal!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  It is? YAY  it still work?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ehh, I still like tunee music better, but I music junk was my first downloader, so I still do like it. Don't like the permissions tho course and fine location and read/write contact data

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ehh, I still like tunee music better, but I music junk was my first downloader, so I still do like it. Don't like the permissions tho course and fine location and read/write contact data
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Tunee music was my first  I like because.its simple but can only find old versions because I can't find in market, but I like music junk more 

Mtm I like tika 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tunee music was my first  I like because.its simple but can only find old versions because I can't find in market, but I like music junk more
> 
> Mtm I like tika
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What version of tunee do you have?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What version of tunee do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I don't have anymore 

Mtm xD Si muy bien  (don't know word for nice) 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Husam seems to be handling not being on the.internet pretty well so far, he'll be on later though 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. We are the owners of OT. We made about... say... 90% of posts in here?

Click to collapse



All your OT are belong too Meeeeee!

Sent from my Htcclay's SuperSense 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All your OT are belong too Meeeeee!
> 
> Sent from my Htcclay's SuperSense 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No. To pipsqueak.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. To pipsqueak.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Okay. All your OT are belong too Pipsqueak........(and Meeeeee cuz She owns Meeeeee.....) 
(Yes, It's true, you don't own Pipsqueak.....She owns you.)

Sent from my Htcclay's SuperSense 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey bd 

¶¶©®°π

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

XD?? Almost worth me turning my music off, but was expecting more  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone think this is a nice car?







Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone think this is a nice car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid chav car

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.wimp.com/fridayrooster/

Click to collapse



Def. has better vocals than rebecca black


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stupid chav car
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



XD lol, How so? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

max I would use that as my beater/winter car


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> max I would use that as my beater/winter car

Click to collapse



Winter? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by watt9493
> > Stupid chav car
> >
> > Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



All mercs are.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

for da snow


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Def. has better vocals than rebecca black

Click to collapse



XD phahah true dat

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> for da snow

Click to collapse



But.. but.. its powerful? 

@Watt ahh fair enough  but chavs can't afford? XD I was ththinking pimp / dealers car 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

Chainsaws are fun.lol  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Oww, how?? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Chainsaws are fun.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did it bounce.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

Nah, the limb I was cutting(not my own,lol) fell the wrong way

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, the limb I was cutting(not my own,lol) fell the wrong way
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ahh ouch,  who's was it  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh ouch,  who's was it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who's limb was I cutting? Some stupid tree, thought it was better than me. Pfft, I showed it XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Who's limb was I cutting? Some stupid tree, thought it was better than me. Pfft, I showed it XD
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah  hahaha xD nicely done  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah  hahaha xD nicely done
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thaaanks oh, do you want a copy of tunee then? Since it's not available over there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thaaanks oh, do you want a copy of tunee then? Since it's not available over there
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh ummm  tough one but I guess music junk will do thanks  thanks 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I.delete.my own messages 
Edit, no 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Seeya later twitch, what on?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What you mean what on? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What you mean what on?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



PC, consle?  phone? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> PC, consle?  phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



PC, ftw.  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaahahahahaha.......reality just slapped you in the face
> 
> say...I feel like showing a picture of me...wadayallthink?

Click to collapse



 xD I saw a discard button, but it does nothing 

 Sure  there's a thread for that somewhere 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> PC, ftw.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sweet, what games?  curious 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaahahahahaha.......reality just slapped you in the face
> 
> say...I feel like showing a picture of me...wadayallthink?

Click to collapse



Do it, lets see the face behind that quirky attitude haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, what games?  curious
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So far I've been addicted to spiral knights, I've been playing every day for the last four days  And besides that I've been playing the occasional fps as well. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So far I've been addicted to spiral knights, I've been playing every day for the last four days  And besides that I've been playing the occasional fps as well.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sweet, no idea what that is, ill look it up  Crysis?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, no idea what that is, ill look it up  Crysis?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want to play crysis, but I don't want to play a pirate, so I'm going to wait till I get some cash to buy it. And do look it up, let me know when you make an account so I can add you and guide you through the world 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I want to play crysis, but I don't want to play a pirate, so I'm going to wait till I get some cash to buy it. And do look it up, let me know when you make an account so I can add you and guide you through the world
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



That's fair enough then the whole like wars, warhead and original is 10pounds (Y U No have pound sign phone?!??!?? ) xD will do now then  1 week left of holiday til I can okay though  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD I saw a discard button, but it does nothing
> 
> Sure  there's a thread for that somewhere
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





twitch351 said:


> Do it, lets see the face behind that quirky attitude haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



This is me 

Pic gone nao......nice to meet you you mates


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is me

Click to collapse



Holy ****! Was not really expecting the suit.  classy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So far I've been addicted to spiral knights, I've been playing every day for the last four days  And besides that I've been playing the occasional fps as well.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Twitch, I downloaded that game, but never bothered trying it. I actually don't even know what gameplay it is lol, do tell

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is me

Click to collapse



Awesome  We now know what le mtm looks like  your face suits you  but I don't know how that works  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

And now it's gone, Husam will regret this as the day he gave up the internet  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And now it's gone, Husam will regret this as the day he gave up the internet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is me
> 
> Pic gone nao......nice to meet you you mates

Click to collapse



Pleasure to meet you too. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pleasure to meet you too.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh hey DD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 11, 2011)

Nothing but good looking fellers  (no homo)
Nice to see your face 



deliriousDroid said:


> Pleasure to meet you too.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn time to go milk the cows. O well, talk to you later guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn time to go milk the cows. O well, talk to you later guys
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Seeya dude, talk later  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax: Look at my signature. A bit of irony considering what i said yesterday, eh?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Where is that nana when you need him?
> 
> Say Mac...how about your mug?

Click to collapse



Sure,  gimmie a min 

@ rr xD xD wait, how'd you brick? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sure,  gimmie a min
> 
> @ rr xD xD wait, how'd you brick?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Engineering hboot + fastboot erase boot = QHSUSB Download mode


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

now two ppl messed up their G2's hahaha jk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> now two ppl messed up their G2's hahaha jk

Click to collapse



callate la grande boca


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And now it's gone, Husam will regret this as the day he gave up the internet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



husam got a life???


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Engineering hboot + fastboot erase boot = QHSUSB Download mode

Click to collapse



Ahh that I do not understand xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> callate la grande boca

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh that I do not understand xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I accidentally erased the boot partition. *** eMMC.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is me
> 
> Pic gone nao......nice to meet you you mates

Click to collapse



put it bacK!!! i wantz to see MTM


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> put it bacK!!! i wantz to see MTM

Click to collapse



how on earth did you move 30 pages??


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> put it bacK!!! i wantz to see MTM

Click to collapse



Ask Macarony and deliriousDroid for a description.....they saw me


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how on earth did you move 30 pages??

Click to collapse



huh? damn u husam i bet u were on all the time just put ur thing not to show huh?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ask Macarony and deliriousDroid for a description.....they saw me

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

i swear i wasnt, but im using ghost mode


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i swear i wasnt, but im using ghost mode

Click to collapse



i can tell  so how was your day off to interwebz?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for no pic, I fail at taking them,  that or I do actually loom a bit retarded, ah well xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i can tell  so how was your day off to interwebz?

Click to collapse



it was great, ill be on less in the next few days, i 1/2 got a life


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry for no pic, I fail at taking them,  that or I do actually loom a bit retarded, ah well xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



your assistance is required in my other thread....


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it was great, ill be on less in the next few days, i 1/2 got a life

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)

I am back nao....

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse



lol, dont be sad erick, ill always be here for you (no homo)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am back nao....
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



hello there Ms.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, dont be sad erick, ill always be here for you (yes im homo)

Click to collapse



wtf???


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> wtf???

Click to collapse



lol, LD


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, LD

Click to collapse



you not denying it?? wow so first max, then twitch noa u?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello there Ms.

Click to collapse



Hiya 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> you not denying it?? wow so first max, then twitch noa u?

Click to collapse



so, looking for a date?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

MtM you here? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> you not denying it?? wow so first me, then twitch noa u?

Click to collapse



Fixed 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> MtM you here?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i think he's trying to find anything to troll my gay material above xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Athf is such a good portrayal of Jersey. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think he's trying to find anything to troll my gay material above xD

Click to collapse



XD okay 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so, looking for a date?

Click to collapse



naw im ok, i dont like guys thanks for asking though


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 11, 2011)

How old r u people?
I always imagine u all as males, fat, above 28 and etc

Tell me I'm wrong?

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> How old r u people?
> I always imagine u all as males, fat, above 28 and etc
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



17, 5'7, 115 pounds, and a smokin girlfriend 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> How old r u people?
> I always imagine u all as males, fat, above 28 and etc
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



19, extra skinny, 180M tall no not ghey


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 19, extra skinny, 180M tall no not ghey

Click to collapse



U r g4y

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 19, extra skinny, 180M tall no not ghey

Click to collapse



you'd be perfect for the Greenwich Village people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 19, extra skinny, 180M tall no not ghey

Click to collapse



We = same height  also 5ft11

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 17

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> How old r u people?
> I always imagine u all as males, fat, above 28 and etc
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



that describes all of us


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We = same height  also 5ft11
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



really, you look shorter


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

and husam is G4y , and im 21 5'11 and 184


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 11, 2011)

At the beginning I actually thought u r some messed up kids 11-15, then I started realising u were talking techy so I assumes u r like the average benefits community- no life etc but its good stiff to hear u lot are same age group 

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> really, you look shorter

Click to collapse



Yes really,  I shall take a pic of tape measure and me when home if I have to  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> really, you look shorter

Click to collapse



5'11 and he is 13, wtf?? LD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> and husam is G4y , and im 21 5'11 and 184

Click to collapse



Same height * high five*

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> 5'11 and he is 13, wtf?? LD

Click to collapse



IKR 

@max, no need


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> At the beginning I actually thought u r some messed up kids 11-15, then I started realising u were talking techy so I assumes u r like the average benefits community- no life etc but its good stiff to hear u lot are same age group
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


































































jk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> 5'11 and he is 13, wtf?? LD

Click to collapse



13???  Wtf 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

Husam likes men. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Husam likes men.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



This.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Husam likes men.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



the f*** i dont


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 11, 2011)

Whereas the purple dilama 

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 13???  Wtf
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maxy, maxy, maxy............


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish xda hasmd more chicks

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

like my new sig?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Whereas the purple dilama
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He got an iPhone and disappeared 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Husam likes men.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



+ 1 


10 things


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> maxy, maxy, maxy............

Click to collapse



Kick what now? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

.. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> like my new sig?

Click to collapse



Are you trying to attract me?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We = same height  also 5ft11
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



haha 

I'm 6' 2"


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you trying to attract me?

Click to collapse



maybe, maybe stating a fact, *cough* sakai


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Hahaha just looked at his sign, nice one 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you trying to attract me?

Click to collapse



Speaking of you - I see that you posted in my ROM thread


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Speaking of you - I see that you posted in my ROM thread

Click to collapse



did u brick ur g2?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

But luckily my thread is still open XD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 11, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Speaking of you - I see that you posted in my ROM thread

Click to collapse



Yup - the only thing missing is a mod to the notifications bar to add wifi and what not...I installed 91 Panda Home on it and so far so good.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2011)

His likes lemon parties with a side of eel soup made by Steve jobs

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did u brick ur g2?

Click to collapse



does the signature not tell you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

Psst.. my g2s faster than yours  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> does the signature not tell you?

Click to collapse



lol, maybe it says unbrickable 

n00b


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Psst.. my g2s faster than yours
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



psst.. stick it up your ass.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 11, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> psst.. stick it up your ass.

Click to collapse



XD psst, my g2 turns on  

Unlucky though, send to HTC? They fixed my bricked hero  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD psst, my g2 turns on
> 
> Unlucky though, send to HTC? They fixed my bricked hero
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



did that Hero have a raped VOID sticker?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> did that Hero have a raped VOID sticker?

Click to collapse



Noo, I tend to not go down on my phones like that    

I take it your g2 does then
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noo, I tend to not go down on my phones like that
> 
> I take it your g2 does then
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep. Had to replace the screen.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Yep. Had to replace the screen.

Click to collapse



Ahh unlucky, what ya gonna do then?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

You are all bad.....I need a new Sig....maybe All your OT belong too Pipsqueak

Sent from my Htcclay's SuperSense 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, that's better

All your OT belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey bd 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

....

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh unlucky, what ya gonna do then?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



conEdison T-Mobile?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> conEdison T-Mobile?

Click to collapse



XD okay,  I posted in your thread 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> MtM you here?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



'Sup mate?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 14 pages in 6 hours! You guys are out of control!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



XD 23 posts every hour between like 5 so like 4 posts an hour, not that much    

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 'Sup mate?

Click to collapse



Ah you are now  hello 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD 23 posts every hour between like 5 so like 4 posts an hour, not that much
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This thread moves so fast.  If you log off for a couple minutes it's impossible to catch up


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah you are now  hello
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sweet merciful tangerines!!!  how old are ya? 
Also...nice to meet you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah you are now  hello
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



an autographed picture, cool thx


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey 
14 


Seeya Milad, Long trip? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> This thread moves so fast.  If you log off for a couple minutes it's impossible to catch up

Click to collapse



True that,  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 14
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Told u!! And ur 5'11 psshhhh

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Told u!! And ur 5'11 psshhhh
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



maybe the British meter is smaller than the normal one, after all, they F*** up every SI unit in the world


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Told u!! And ur 5'11 psshhhh
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



It's not unheard of... but not to common. And hey everyone 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's not unheard of... but not to common. And hey everyone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hey D, what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey D, what's up?

Click to collapse



Ehh, tired. Hbu? Also gunna go shower, so I'll be back

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ehh, tired. Hbu? Also gunna go shower, so I'll be back
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



im good, cya later


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey bd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



K.... I had to track down a MIA canary....All okay nao. 

All your OT belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no bird escape!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh no bird escape!

Click to collapse



More like an "innocent wander" but....lol

All your OT belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

All your OT belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

My sisters bird was once a wanderer.  My black lab had a $500 treat >.<


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Viewing attached pictures by clicking on the thumbnails seems to have stoped working for me Anyone else have this?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Viewing attached pictures by clicking on the thumbnails seems to have stoped working for me Anyone else have this?

Click to collapse



Not I.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning guys. Let's keep this particular thread on the top of the portal.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Let's keep this particular thread on the top of the portal.

Click to collapse



I dunno where max went.  He was posting like every 3 minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Let's keep this particular thread on the top of the portal.

Click to collapse



I can post random Pipsqueak pictures every two minutes...would that work?

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can post random Pipsqueak pictures every two minutes...would that work?
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



I think that would work haha.. The thread is still at the top though.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

To the top

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

We already are! Let's keep doing this!!! 

@BD: How's the bird?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

Just for the heck of it....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

I love how we are on the top followed by actual device threads haha.  Gotta love that OT is up top


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone ever watch Stan Lee's super humans?  Specifically the one where the guy jumps 3m into a 12 inch pool of water


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We already are! Let's keep doing this!!!
> 
> @BD: How's the bird?

Click to collapse



Which one? 
Pipsqueak is fine....(if that's whom you,were referring too...)  Peachy (the canary that had a little.....wanderlust...shall we say....is also fine....eating some carrot...)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is me
> 
> Pic gone nao......nice to meet you you mates

Click to collapse



I no get to see! Dx

@DD I can't really explain the game play of the game, but to me it's really fun. I'd watch some youtube videos on it if you wanna be informed. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, hi everyone! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sup there twitch


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

back

hey dev, sakai, and all


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

What's up guys? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Also, hi everyone!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Twitch! Hi

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back
> 
> hey dev, sakai, and all

Click to collapse



No....u r an illusion!  

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No....u r an illusion!
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Like the bricks? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Like the bricks?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i'm not and they maybe


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i'm not and they maybe

Click to collapse



They may be? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Where y'all at???


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Like the bricks?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'll give you an illusion.... 
Duck....NAO!!!
Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Where y'all at???

Click to collapse



Each is in their respectable area of living.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

I love you guys 


Anyway, I was thinking of a lot of things... and it's time to get serious about something...


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Each is in their respectable area of living.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



DUH. except for milad.  Hes driving


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I love you guys
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking of a lot of things... and it's time to get serious about something...

Click to collapse



You have serious feelings for one of us?!?!  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> DUH. except for milad.  Hes driving

Click to collapse



Emo people drive?! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Emo people drive?!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if this is scientifically proven yet


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm not sure if this is scientifically proven yet

Click to collapse



Well if Milad is driving there need be no science necessary to prove it.  He's EXTREMELY emo.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well if Milad is driving there need be no science necessary to prove it.  He's EXTREMELY emo.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



So I've noticed haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

I have feelings for someone, but she is not part of the Mafia. In fact, she's not on XDA at all...

Sigh... my heart is being torn to pieces because of this...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I love you guys
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking of a lot of things... and it's time to get serious about something...

Click to collapse



who gave you teh ghey??


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> So I've noticed haha

Click to collapse



I've never met someone so depressive, yet able to become so personable with his few mafia members.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> who gave you teh ghey??

Click to collapse



Maybe you? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maybe you?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Obs did

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maybe you?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I've heard that Husam is spreading ghey around here.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Observed did
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Message makes no sense haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I've heard that Husam is spreading ghey around here.

Click to collapse



I've heard so too...I'd like to know, why wasn't I offered ghey? Am I not pretty enough? Lmao jk jk

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I've heard so too...I'd like to know, why wasn't I offered ghey? Am I not pretty enough? Lmao jk jk
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



You're already a fruit


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Message makes no sense haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Damn you autocorrect

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maybe you?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



nope, im sure

i guess its erick


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You're already a fruit

Click to collapse



Indeed, but not in the way that would incriminate me as a homosectional. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

It was obsinichado *

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It was obsinichado *
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Wow speaking of which.  What ever happened to him??


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Wow speaking of which.  What ever happened to him??

Click to collapse



He's going on tour for the Summer to see his lover, jk. I really have no clue where he is or what he's up to .

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Guys, I think I'm seriously in love with a girl. I mean seriously. You know I'm a cool guy, but when I'm in love I am incapable of not being an idiot. 

I'm serious. I might die from this.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys, I think I'm seriously in love with a girl. I mean seriously. You know I'm a cool guy, but when I'm in love I am incapable of not being an idiot.
> 
> I'm serious. I might die from this.

Click to collapse



Is the problem that she's jailbait? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Is the problem that she's jailbait?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Only until the 16th. I shouldn't have looked at her FB profile. I was blissfully ignorant of her birthday until last night. And now... I can no longer be sure. You guys know me best, so I'm switching off, and letting you all help me decide.

Should I, or should I not?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only until the 16th. I shouldn't have looked at her FB profile. I was blissfully ignorant of her birthday until last night. And now... I can no longer be sure. You guys know me best, so I'm switching off, and letting you all help me decide.
> 
> Should I, or should I not?

Click to collapse



I'd say go for it, if she wants to then she wants to also damn 6 pages since u left wow and also also hey guys and bd 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only until the 16th. I shouldn't have looked at her FB profile. I was blissfully ignorant of her birthday until last night. And now... I can no longer be sure. You guys know me best, so I'm switching off, and letting you all help me decide.
> 
> Should I, or should I not?

Click to collapse



How old are you again?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only until the 16th. I shouldn't have looked at her FB profile. I was blissfully ignorant of her birthday until last night. And now... I can no longer be sure. You guys know me best, so I'm switching off, and letting you all help me decide.
> 
> Should I, or should I not?

Click to collapse



My honest opinion is this:

If you truly feel something, not trying would be worse on you than trying and something not happening. If she knows how you feel then that's even better, if not, then try making a confession your first step to her.  It is better to have loved and lost, than to never have loved at all.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only until the 16th. I shouldn't have looked at her FB profile. I was blissfully ignorant of her birthday until last night. And now... I can no longer be sure. You guys know me best, so I'm switching off, and letting you all help me decide.
> 
> Should I, or should I not?

Click to collapse



sure sakai, what do you want?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Alright, here's another wrench in the works:
1. I know her sister. She is engaged, btw, marrying end of this year. 
2. Her sister is cool with me.
3. This... girl, whom we shall call "tibo" for now, is still 17. Until 16th of August, that is.
4. She is doing her pre-university program. 
5. One of the things holding me back is that I really think she should focus on her studies and not get distracted by a pedobear.
6. I'm 26, in case any of you forgotten.
7. I can't think straight. This is going to be a problem. Obviously.
8. This is not a point.
9. Neither is this.
10. Just to get it to a nice no. 10


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm, let the heart get what the heart wants. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright, here's another wrench in the works:
> 1. I know her sister. She is engaged, btw, marrying end of this year.
> 2. Her sister is cool with me.
> 3. This... girl, whom we shall call "tibo" for now, is still 17. Until 16th of August, that is.
> ...

Click to collapse




I've seen worse in the age gap.  My Gparents are like 20 yrs apart. lol at the pedobear comment.  Tell her how you feel and let her decide.  SHe'll know whats best for her at this point


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I've seen worse in the age gap.  My Gparents are like 20 yrs apart. lol at the pedobear comment.  Tell her how you feel and let her decide.  SHe'll know whats best for her at this point

Click to collapse



+11111 This post is banana approved.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> +11111 This post is banana approved.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



banana is a genius, listen to him


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I've seen worse in the age gap.  My Gparents are like 20 yrs apart. lol at the pedobear comment.  Tell her how you feel and let her decide.  SHe'll know whats best for her at this point

Click to collapse



+11 this is also spam approved 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm turning 18 this year Sakai. My girlfriend is still going to.be 15. Her mom accepts it for what it is and that her daughters happy for once. Its your decision man. Take the chance, or live wondering. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> +11 this is also spam approved
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Yes it is

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banana is a genius, listen to him

Click to collapse



I am? Oh, I'm flattered  haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

More complications:
1. I don't really know her that well. Other than she likes photography and dancing (hip-hop), both of which I am quite apathetic towards. And I was "signed up" for dance ministry at church
2. We are in the same cell group. Basically, every Friday night we meet up, sing songs, pray and discuss some Christian matters. Things might get awkward, if you know what I mean.
3. I'm still reeling from a rejection last year. Basically, what happened is that I was lonely in another city, and I get attracted to a girl who is trying to be my best friend. It got awkward there too.
4. She has shown signs (God, I hope I'm not too sensitive) that she *might* be interested in me, but, as a guy, I can NEVER be sure. Even the slightest. In fact, she might not even be interested in me at all, for all that it matters. 
5. The big man in me REALLY wants to postpone this UNTIL she is ready, I mean at least until she is more matured coz... IDK... I don't want a clinger... I don't even know what I'm saying. 
6. I'm kinda confused right now. Help?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> More complications:
> 1. I don't really know her that well. Other than she likes photography and dancing (hip-hop), both of which I am quite apathetic towards. And I was "signed up" for dance ministry at church
> 2. We are in the same cell group. Basically, every Friday night we meet up, sing songs, pray and discuss some Christian matters. Things might get awkward, if you know what I mean.
> 3. I'm still reeling from a rejection last year. Basically, what happened is that I was lonely in another city, and I get attracted to a girl who is trying to be my best friend. It got awkward there too.
> ...

Click to collapse



sakai just do what your heart tel you, worst case scenerio is she says no u get sad you go to jail with husam and become bunk buddies


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sakai just do what your heart tel you, worst case scenerio is she says no u get sad you go to jail with husam and become bunk buddies

Click to collapse



I don't actually think Husam is in prison he just visits there from time to time.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sakai just do what your heart tel you, worst case scenerio is she says no u get sad you go to jail with husam and become bunk buddies

Click to collapse



i dont think so, the competition is hard in jail


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sakai just do what your heart tel you, worst case scenerio is she says no u get sad you go to jail with husam and become bunk buddies

Click to collapse



Main problem now is that even I believe that she might be too young to be in a relationship. And wouldn't asking her out on her 18th birthday be a little too pedobear-ish and stalkerish? 



RinZo said:


> I don't actually think Husam is in prison he just visits there from time to time.

Click to collapse



Conjugal visits?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Main problem now is that even I believe that she might be too young to be in a relationship. And wouldn't asking her out on her 18th birthday be a little too pedobear-ish and stalkerish?
> ....
> Conjugal visits?

Click to collapse



Pedobear

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

'night/sunrise guys


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 12, 2011)

to Saki:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn you all and your excessive somewhat late night posting.....
I was rethemeing....

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

goddammit sakai, my body is killing me
and every cell is going like
"troll troll troll troll troll...", but i have strong mind 
and so, i wont troll


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

Why am I getting security errors???? 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> goddammit sakai, my body is killing me
> and every cell is going like
> "troll troll troll troll troll...", but i have strong mind
> and so, i wont troll

Click to collapse



take some more advil before you go visit


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> to Saki:

Click to collapse



1. It's sakai. Probably pronounced suck-eye, but with less emphasis on the suck please.
2. Not sure if serious or...



Babydoll25 said:


> Damn you all and your excessive somewhat late night posting.....
> I was rethemeing....
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Heya BD. Watcha think of my dilemma?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

There... finally 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. It's sakai. Probably pronounced suck-eye, but with less emphasis on the suck please.
> 2. Not sure if serious or...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think.....I. need to reread it and do some thinking....brb

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> There... finally
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Thats a pretty sick wally


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think.....I. need to reread it and do some thinking....brb
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Appreciate your help. Need a woman's opinion. Other than TRM, of course. 

And nice widget. What is that clock?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. It's sakai. Probably pronounced suck-eye, but with less emphasis on the suck please.
> 2. Not sure if serious or...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew it had an "a", just couldnt member wheres.

Since her bday is just a few days away, I say go for it. My love interest is 11 years older then me


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Appreciate your help. Need a woman's opinion. Other than TRM, of course.
> 
> And nice widget. What is that clock?

Click to collapse



Pfft, nm then


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, well you haven't been very specific about what signs she has or has not given you....that makes it hard to say....how She might be feeling ....I think you should continue to engage Her in conversation and see where it goes.   This being based on only what you wrote 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Pfft, nm then

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad.....I've been giving these yahoos (I say that lovingly)  advice since the Mafia emerged from the shadows to conquer OT....it's always bad advice 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I knew it had an "a", just couldnt member wheres.
> 
> Since her bday is just a few days away, I say go for it. My love interest is 11 years older then me

Click to collapse





TheRomMistress said:


> Pfft, nm then

Click to collapse



1. You gave me picture of a square block going into a circle hole. I think I know what you mean, although it was graphical.
2. You are not a minor.



Babydoll25 said:


> Okay, well you haven't been very specific about what signs she has or has not given you....that makes it hard to say....how She might be feeling ....I think you should continue to engage Her in conversation and see where it goes.   This being based on only what you wrote
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Signs...

Well, the church band has been playing awesomely well almost all the time, but there is this one time when I was on, and doing some pre-worship practises and she tweeted that the band sounds awesome.

I actually converted her to Android. I haven't really told her how awesome the stuff is, and in the end she bought a HTC Sensation. Of course, she said that she preferred the solid build (ok, girls her age would've gone for the SGS2). I also helped her pick out the phone and helped her compare her phone with the SGS2. 

Erm... she talks ever so slightly more with me than with other guys. Not really sure about this, I don't have the statistics to prove it.

Body language... I tend to be intimidatingly tall, so her body language is pretty much what I expected from anyone. Not really sure about this though.

When I messed around with a friend's guitar, she... uh... came up and asked me about chords. She was interested with the guitar before that... uh... I don't know how to explain this.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. You gave me picture of a square block going into a circle hole. I think I know what you mean, although it was graphical.
> 2. You are not a minor.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All signs point to yes.......

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. You gave me picture of a square block going into a circle hole. I think I know what you mean, although it was graphical.
> 2. You are not a minor.

Click to collapse



This is true. I am kinda old


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All signs point to yes.......
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Sure? Because I might be over-sensitive about it and misintepreted the signs or I didn't give enough info...

Although, you confirming it did bring a smile to my face. 



TheRomMistress said:


> This is true. I am kinda old

Click to collapse



Nah, you're not old. It's just that you left the age of minority so it's not going to be an issue. 

What do you think, TRM about the signs?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sure? Because I might be over-sensitive about it and misintepreted the signs or I didn't give enough info...
> 
> Although, you confirming it did bring a smile to my face.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats more like it. I agree with BD. But I wouldnt go at her full force right when she turns 18. Test the waters, flirt more then usual and feel her out first.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sure? Because I might be over-sensitive about it and misintepreted the signs or I didn't give enough info...
> 
> Although, you confirming it did bring a smile to my face.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might be thinking too much about this.  Part of it being her young age and inexperience?  I can see why you're thinking so much about it though if you have such feelings for her.  But if the signs are there chances are she feels somewhat the same way


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope that makes sense hahah.  It sounded good to me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You might be thinking too much about this.  Part of it being her young age and inexperience?  I can see why you're thinking so much about it though if you have such feelings for her.  But if the signs are there chances are she feels somewhat the same way

Click to collapse



And hence why I'd prefer that someone else confirms it before I even start thinking about anything.



TheRomMistress said:


> Thats more like it. I agree with BD. But I wouldnt go at her full force right when she turns 18. Test the waters, flirt more then usual and feel her out first.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm planning to get her a trivial gift. Basically, it's an Android keychain for joining my "Android Army" of sorts. I got another one for a guy I converted too so it's not going to be obvious. Watcha think?

Also, her birthday is on the 16th. What should I do? Play it semi-cool or what?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Alright. One of my girlfriends ex's texted her a little while ago saying "phone sex babe?" Me being me, went off. Apparently it was supposed to go to a girl named Randi, my girlfriends name is Kyla. HOW IN FVCKS SAKE DO.YOU CONFUSE K AND R! So.I had a smoke and calmed down. Didn't hit anything. I told my girlfriend, if it EVER happens again, I'm killing him. Point blank. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. One of my girlfriends ex's texted her a little while ago saying "phone sex babe?" Me being me, went off. Apparently it was supposed to go to a girl named Randi, my girlfriends name is Kyla. HOW IN FVCKS SAKE DO.YOU CONFUSE K AND R! So.I had a smoke and calmed down. Didn't hit anything. I told my girlfriend, if it EVER happens again, I'm killing him. Point blank.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Heh, well. I never had that problem. I suppose you can go ahead and bash his skull in.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. One of my girlfriends ex's texted her a little while ago saying "phone sex babe?" Me being me, went off. Apparently it was supposed to go to a girl named Randi, my girlfriends name is Kyla. HOW IN FVCKS SAKE DO.YOU CONFUSE K AND R! So.I had a smoke and calmed down. Didn't hit anything. I told my girlfriend, if it EVER happens again, I'm killing him. Point blank.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Pics or gtfo 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Pics or gtfo
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



lmao.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. One of my girlfriends ex's texted her a little while ago saying "phone sex babe?" Me being me, went off. Apparently it was supposed to go to a girl named Randi, my girlfriends name is Kyla. HOW IN FVCKS SAKE DO.YOU CONFUSE K AND R! So.I had a smoke and calmed down. Didn't hit anything. I told my girlfriend, if it EVER happens again, I'm killing him. Point blank.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Does he know that she has a boyfriend?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably doesn't but 15 year old having phone sex, wow 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Does he know that she has a boyfriend?

Click to collapse



Yes. Ive threatened him numerous times for crossing the line at dances. He just *****es out and trys again. I found my lousiville slugger. And she deleted the message right as i read it. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds suspicious better put her on check bro, show her who's the one who bakes the cookies 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Watt i got your back buddy.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Probably doesn't but 15 year old having phone sex, wow
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Tcp, i have my girlfriends virginity. And what makes this worse is, last year when.they did date, they had phone sex! The **** is this ****!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sounds suspicious better put her on check bro, show her who's the one who bakes the cookies
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



She knows who that is and who pays for everything she has. Me.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tcp, i have my girlfriends virginity. And what makes this worse is, last year when.they did date, they had phone sex! The **** is this ****!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Read previous post 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Nvm I got ur back to Watt 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sounds suspicious better put her on check bro, show her who's the one who bakes the cookies
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Hopefully you trust her enough not to do anything.  But if he knows that she's taken and you've even talked to him before than he does need to be dealt with.  I was in the same predicament once.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

on a side not I would never have sex with my girlfriend's phone


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol at rinzo. And if need be ill go to his house tomorrow with 2 of my friends that hes terrified of

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Lol at rinzo. And if need be ill go to his house tomorrow with 2 of my friends that hes terrified of
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Ok but don't forget pics or gtfo 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Ok but don't forget pics or gtfo
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Can't stress that enough


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Ok but don't forget pics or gtfo
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Beat him up, post pics here. We'll propagate to the rest of the internets!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

It is time for me to leave you all.  It was fun hanging out tonight maybe we can do it anoher time


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

If no pics tomorrow we will b forced to kick u from the Mafia and ignore u and send u with hudam nd Sakai to jail 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It is time for me to leave you all.  It was fun hanging out tonight maybe we can do it anoher time

Click to collapse



Y must u go!!!! Y!!!"!! Its unfair!!! Please don't go!!!!

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It is time for me to leave you all.  It was fun hanging out tonight maybe we can do it anoher time

Click to collapse



Nights



T.C.P said:


> If no pics tomorrow we will b forced to kick u from the Mafia and ignore u and send u with hudam nd Sakai to jail
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> If no pics tomorrow we will b forced to kick u from the Mafia and ignore u and send u with hudam nd Sakai to jail
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Pix of what?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pix of what?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



U shooting the Guy point black 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U shooting the Guy point black
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



1. Dont have a gun.
2. Dont have the means to get where he is

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

To the top

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

OR bust! I'm fine either way.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Or I bust peoples heads open that try to flirt with my gf too. Soooooo.... My bat is getting a workout

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Go get'em tiger. Teach'em who's da boss.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Should not have smoked that cig.

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

You shouldn't smoke in the first place. I quit last year.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. One of my girlfriends ex's texted her a little while ago saying "phone sex babe?" Me being me, went off. Apparently it was supposed to go to a girl named Randi, my girlfriends name is Kyla. HOW IN FVCKS SAKE DO.YOU CONFUSE K AND R! So.I had a smoke and calmed down. Didn't hit anything. I told my girlfriend, if it EVER happens again, I'm killing him. Point blank.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



And the seeds of mistrust are sown mwahahaha

Also, I agreed with Sakai. Smoking is bad.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And the seeds of mistrust are sown mwahahaha
> 
> Also, I agreed with Sakai. Smoking is bad.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



It was sown loooong ago...

Anyway, what should I get derpina for her birthday, or should I play it kewl and pretend not to know about it (and just send an FB post)?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It was sown loooong ago...
> 
> Anyway, what should I get derpina for her birthday, or should I play it kewl and pretend not to know about it (and just send an FB post)?

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah, I know haha

And wtf is derpina?  Oh, and "playing it cool" would just make you seem like a douche, in my opinion. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah yeah, I know haha
> 
> And wtf is derpina?  Oh, and "playing it cool" would just make you seem like a douche, in my opinion.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Wellll.... normally, I don't buy gifts, and usually we have this shared gift thing. Should I kick it off by announcing my intentions through a gift? Not sure what to buy though, coz her parents are pretty well off too...

sigh...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wellll.... normally, I don't buy gifts, and usually we have this shared gift thing. Should I kick it off by announcing my intentions through a gift? Not sure what to buy though, coz her parents are pretty well off too...
> 
> sigh...

Click to collapse



It would mean more to her to buy something that had more sentimental value than an item that is more so expensive. Unless she's fickle...or spoiled.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely not fickle or spoiled. I just dunno what to buy. And how much to spend without being overly creepy/overextending myself. 

I guess I've been out of the relationship game for way too long...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Definitely not fickle or spoiled. I just dunno what to buy. And how much to spend without being overly creepy/overextending myself.
> 
> I guess I've been out of the relationship game for way too long...

Click to collapse



Haha You make it sound like you're old.  Nah, get her some jewelry that has something on it that she loves. Or that at least fits her style. The perfect thing about jewelry is, no one can truly guess now much you spent on it...that is unless you buy some jewelry that is REALLY extravagant.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm... tough challenge, especially when I have no idea what kind of jewelry she likes. I should have done more homework, right?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I dunno where max went.  He was posting like every 3 minutes

Click to collapse



To sleep  sorry said nothing,  was supposed to be up in 6 hours 

Morning  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmmm... tough challenge, especially when I have no idea what kind of jewelry she likes. I should have done more homework, right?

Click to collapse



OR, OR, or....you can ask her or one of your mutual friends. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> OR, OR, or....you can ask her or one of your mutual friends.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm trying to keep a secret here. Or do you think I should call for backup?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm trying to keep a secret her. Or do you think I should call for backup?

Click to collapse



Looks like backup  worth a try to see if they can give you a better idea, but tell em to keep it a secret  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

The only backup I can think of are women. And you know how some of them are with secrets. Still... I'm considering it...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The only backup I can think of are women. And you know how some of them are with secrets. Still... I'm considering it...

Click to collapse



XD lol, well hope ya manage to get her something nice dude  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol, well hope ya manage to get her something nice dude
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is the problem. I'm off to Singapore tomorrow, and Sunday might be a very long day for me. Sigh. How do I manage to wriggle myself into this corner?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That is the problem. I'm off to Singapore tomorrow, and Sunday might be a very long day for me. Sigh. How do I manage to wriggle myself into this corner?

Click to collapse



Wow nice,   have fun there .

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow nice,   have fun there .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not very nice, considering that I'ma gonna need to shop for a gift... fvck. And I have not changed my MYR to SGDs yet... triple fvck.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

hello there

so what happened to sakai, what did he choose?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello there
> 
> so what happened to sakai, what did he choose?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna devise a plan... I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm gonna devise a plan... I'm not sure at this point.

Click to collapse



hey, remember that time i called you p*** behr? 
and rom mistress edited us, in alans thread


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah. I know. So... what's the problem? You gonna call me pedobear for the rest of my life for liking a sweet 17 year-old girl?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. I know. So... what's the problem? You gonna call me pedobear for the rest of my life for liking a sweet 17 year-old girl?

Click to collapse



nah, im gonna pass
i'm not that lame


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, im gonna pass
> i'm not that lame

Click to collapse



Good... Now... I'm bored. Waiting for another 20 minutes.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Are the laws there 18 , but anyone who does in an ass 
coughHuscough   

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure about laws, although I don't wanna get on her parent's and her sister's bad side. I could end up in a bowl of very hot soup.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Are the laws there 18 , but anyone who does in an ass
> coughHuscough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not sure if a$$ means donkey


or just "a 14 yo english bottom" *cough* max *cough*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure about laws, although I don't wanna get on her parent's and her sister's bad side. I could end up in a bowl of very hot soup.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay 

Aha yeah that would be a bad thing 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure if a$$ means donkey
> 
> 
> or just "a 14 yo english bottom" *cough* max *cough*

Click to collapse



 I was jking  but I don't know what one either  & -_-

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Are the laws there 18 , but anyone who does in an ass
> coughHuscough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uh... Max, go to Off-topic section of maax.us. There is so much spam there it makes my head hurt 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was jking  but I don't know what one either  & -_-
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, you really have to stop making jokes about g4yness


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was jking  but I don't know what one either  & -_-
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good thing we don't have a Japanese member. I heard those guys did the ass's ass. And then ate it. 

Don't ask for pics. I will not taint my eyes with such travesty.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Uh... Max, go to Off-topic section of maax.us. There is so much spam there it makes my head hurt
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



 I know  I'd fix but have no.laptop ill do on ipad later, ill also change the domain to fora.maax.us that'll keep.em away for.a bit 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you really have to stop making jokes about g4yness

Click to collapse



Gayness.? How 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good thing we don't have a Japanese member. I heard those guys did the ass's ass. And then ate it.
> 
> Don't ask for pics. I will not taint my eyes with such travesty.

Click to collapse



XD I think we do  thought you were going to make a joke bout the -__- xD and hahah  okay

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not a joke. Rumour has it... that... I don't even wanna talk about it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's not a joke. Rumour has it... that... I don't even wanna talk about it.

Click to collapse



look on the bright side, nobody here is japanese


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

I think Clements is 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think Clements is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Clement is from down under.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Clement is from down under.

Click to collapse



^ what he said


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

I fail, hey where'd urban dissapear to 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Alrighty guys. Gotta go face my angel and inner demons.

God I wish there's something I can do to prepare.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alrighty guys. Gotta go face my angel and inner demons.
> 
> God I wish there's something I can do to prepare.

Click to collapse



Good luck and not that I know of 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alrighty guys. Gotta go face my angel and inner demons.
> 
> God I wish there's something I can do to prepare.

Click to collapse



before you go, what happened to that girl who works with you, the accountant or something?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning guys

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.

Click to collapse



hey watt, what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got showered. Kinda regretting how I behaved last night, but I had reason

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just got showered. Kinda regretting how I behaved last night, but I had reason
> 
> Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.

Click to collapse



what did you do?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pst, pst.....wadayadoing?

Click to collapse



psst, psst.... being bored -.-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what did you do?

Click to collapse



Go back a couple pages or look at what devan quoted

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> wana do something fun?

Click to collapse



Anything would be better than doing straw today it's gunna be warm. And heyy everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You shouldn't smoke in the first place. I quit last year.

Click to collapse



I stopped in 7th grade. It was either that or my hand was going to be broken again

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ok, ready:
> First post a picture of you dressed up as a clown
> Second post a picture of you dressed up as a different clown
> Third go ahead and run down the street singing the trololololol song while dressed up as a chimpanzee while recording a video
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem?

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ok, ready:
> First post a picture of you dressed up as a clown
> Second post a picture of you dressed up as a different clown
> Third go ahead and run down the street singing the trololololol song while dressed up as a chimpanzee while recording a video
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh... no clown suits. Sorry 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

heres 1


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ok, ready:
> First post a picture of you dressed up as a clown
> Second post a picture of you dressed up as a different clown
> Third go ahead and run down the street singing the trololololol song while dressed up as a chimpanzee while recording a video
> ...

Click to collapse



dude,  you have to stop losing the game


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

heres 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 12, 2011)

craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!!
Husam       



husam666 said:


> dude,  you have to stop losing the game

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Morning errybody


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 12, 2011)

Alrighty then.....plan "B"
Post a picture of you having a profound conversation with one of your cows 



deliriousDroid said:


> Sigh... no clown suits. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

heres the las one, can i haz cookie now?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Morning errybody

Click to collapse



what up rinzo

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> heres the las one, can i haz cookie now?

Click to collapse



All yer internetz cookehs belong yo mehs

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

ok but my dog came out too is that ok?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

on a side not, Morning everyone


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hmmm......no monkey suit or trololol song
> Ok then...you canhaz biggest cookie in the world

Click to collapse



wheres the nuts and whip cream?!?!?!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> ok but my dog came out too is that ok?

Click to collapse



And retarded cow?

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> There are plenty of buts here already...'bout the whip cream......NO!!!!
> 
> BTW....5000 posts...not bad, not bad

Click to collapse



then whats that white stuff down their??? 

also congrats you should open a new thread and let everyone know


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!!
> Husam

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Good to see we're still at the top


on a side note, someone make me breakfast


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Good to see we're still at the top
> 
> 
> on a side note, someone make me breakfast

Click to collapse



You go to mcdonalds like every other person

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You go to mcdonalds like every other person
> 
> Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.

Click to collapse



It's too late where I am its past 11 here


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It's too late where I am its past 11 here

Click to collapse



call for mc delivery
06-5820000
they open until 3am or something

:trollface:


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It's too late where I am its past 11 here

Click to collapse



1108 here

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ooh ooh
> 
> We're no strangers to love
> You know the rules and so do I
> ...

Click to collapse



RICK ROLLED!!!!!!!¡11!

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ooh ooh
> 
> We're no strangers to love
> You know the rules and so do I
> ...

Click to collapse



troll, someone report him


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> troll, someone report him

Click to collapse





Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

u guys are scared to report a mod?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

cuz he will get a copy of that report and ban us


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> u guys are scared to report a mod?

Click to collapse



pshh I ain't scurrred


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Alrighty then.....plan "B"
> Post a picture of you having a profound conversation with one of your cows

Click to collapse



Wow, this thread is like a tornado. It moves so damn quick, and all sorts of people and crap get pulled in. Anyways... here is me, talking world politics with Daffodil (don't actually know her name) and yes, we both look slightly demented

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> BRILLIANT!!!!  Wasn't that fun?
> I can only imagine if one of your parents would've walked in on you during that pic
> Parent:Hey son, why don't you....What the...?
> You: Dad/Mom, I can explain
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually umm. That did happen:embarrassed: XD
Okay, your turn.... but I know absolutely nothing about you, so I can't tell you to do anything specific. Any random pic will do. Dis thread needs moar pics
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'
Edit: damn, I fail on the:embarrassed: face


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Mtm is part of the CIA he can't post pics 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Mtm is part of the CIA he can't post pics
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Lies. I seen his face yesterday

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lies. I seen his face yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Y U NO SAVE IT


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

To the top

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

To the top again 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nobodys on I take it?

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

@Hus, tha auditor chick? Well...

The thing is, I don't care about her. I approached her with the knowledge that we wouldn't go far, and neither of us had anything to lose in the end. And we didn't. She hasn't called me for almost a week, and I don't care.

This new girl... I really like her. I really wanna care for her, and I'm afraid to lose her. That makes it tough for me, because all my moves were based on the law of average (statistical probability that sooner or later one girl will laugh at what I said), but this time, I've got to get it right, and get it right the first time. I've got everything to lose.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @Hus, tha auditor chick? Well...
> 
> The thing is, I don't care about her. I approached her with the knowledge that we wouldn't go far, and neither of us had anything to lose in the end. And we didn't. She hasn't called me for almost a week, and I don't care.
> 
> This new girl... I really like her. I really wanna care for her, and I'm afraid to lose her. That makes it tough for me, because all my moves were based on the law of average (statistical probability that sooner or later one girl will laugh at what I said), but this time, I've got to get it right, and get it right the first time. I've got everything to lose.

Click to collapse



i see, sorry, don't have anything to say. good luck with her, make sure to be nice <- worked for me (kinda )

hi btw


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Heh, gtg. Going to Singapore tomorrow. Hope I don't need to drive


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Picture of me.......coming

Click to collapse



lol, you make us feel like in a TV show, everybody waiting for the moment xD

*commercials*


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Pulls out popcorn and chair 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heh, gtg. Going to Singapore tomorrow. Hope I don't need to drive

Click to collapse



bye dave, one thing, if it works and you have kids from her, name your first Husam


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

F5

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Bye and the second one Erick 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy ****z ur just like I imagined u!!!!

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

m_t_m said:


> here we go!!
> 
> Gone  nao!!!

Click to collapse



y u print urself and give ur pic to someone else?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

That's what I want to no, who is that Guy holding ur pic?

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> what do you mean??

Click to collapse



what erick said


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what erick said

Click to collapse



Y U DELETE PIC???


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Pic or I never happened??? Then I am a lie!!!! 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Like the cake tcp

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> POST A PIC, NAAAAAO!!!

Click to collapse



dude, here


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Ill post pic when I get out of work and get cleaned up, deal?

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Ill post pic when I get out of work and get cleaned up, deal?
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



What time would that be...I want to make sure I don't miss it 

@husam...that looks like my neighbor across the street...the one that offer "free candy"


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What time would that be...I want to make sure I don't miss it
> 
> @husam...that looks like my neighbor across the street...the one that offer "free candy"

Click to collapse



no, im sure that's erick, summoning, rubbing, 3 wishes, dont ring a bell?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, im sure that's erick, summoning, rubbing, 3 wishes, dont ring a bell?

Click to collapse



oooo I'd like some rubbing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey  umm,  my phone has stopped charging 

Also, I have no wifi, in a new hotel and will be going to another soon -_-
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  umm,  my phone has stopped charging
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you melted it didnt you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> And how does this have anything to do with you not posting your pic?

Click to collapse



XD wait wut? I did  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you melted it didnt you

Click to collapse



XD no, haven't oced all day, atall.. !

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Oh yeah..I remember. You are the teenager boy, right?

Click to collapse



 

Yes I am, but under 20 = teenager 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi guys!  and we all know Maxey is 13...haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

He's such a youngin


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch what are you doing in my house?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi guys!  and we all know Maxey is 13...haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



13?!?!?!?  You remember my birthday was in may  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You've missed the fun platano...and my picture!!!

Click to collapse



I missed your effin picture too.  You can't take a 3 second break without missing something


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> twitch what are you doing in my house?

Click to collapse



I'm in your house? Wtf? Haha And yeah Maxey, I know you're not 13  

@M_T_M I KNOW! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm in your house? Wtf? Haha And yeah Maxey, I know you're not 13
> 
> @M_T_M I KNOW!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Your location says "in my house"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw it  muhaha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Your location says "in my house"

Click to collapse



I'm in MY house haha Possessive of the house that belongs to me. If I was in your house it would say exactly that....your house haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I saw it  muhaha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No one asked you...your phone isn't charging. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha I know twitch I was just saying it exactly how I read it.  Although you're welcome if you ever need a place to stay in Ohio haha


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

max is 13??  didn't he say he was 11?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No one asked you...your phone isn't charging.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



-__-



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max is 13??  didn't he say he was 11?

Click to collapse



-________________-

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No one asked you...your phone isn't charging.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



low blow


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha I know twitch I was just saying it exactly how I read it.  Although you're welcome if you ever need a place to stay in Ohio haha

Click to collapse



Thank you  I'll remember that when I'm traveling around the U.S to search for the lost city of Atlantis haha

@Maxey, the truth stings, doesn't it? Haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thank you  I'll remember that when I'm traveling around the U.S to search for the lost city of Atlantis haha
> 
> @Maxey, the truth stings, doesn't it? Haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



 Good luck on the Atlantis hunt 


Yes ans so does the cut on my finger  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thank you  I'll remember that when I'm traveling around the U.S to search for the lost city of Atlantis haha
> 
> @Maxey, the truth stings, doesn't it? Haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



my wrist..


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck on the Atlantis hunt
> 
> 
> Yes ans so does the cut on my finger
> ...

Click to collapse



Milad, y u be bad influence for Maxey he cut himself now...

@Husam, what's wrong with it? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Milad, y u be bad influence for Maxey he cut himself now...
> 
> @Husam, what's wrong with it?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD nooo,  I wouldn't cut my finger  


Husam cut it  (his wrist.not my finger )

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Milad, y u be bad influence for Maxey he cut himself now...
> 
> @Husam, what's wrong with it?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thats funny milad was the first person I thought of when I read he was cut


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD nooo,  I wouldn't cut my finger
> 
> 
> Husam cut it  (his wrist.not my finger )
> ...

Click to collapse



No! If anything, he was fapping too much haha Maxey, have you started playing Spiral knights yet?? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! If anything, he was fapping too much haha Maxey, have you started playing Spiral knights yet??
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phahah 
 No, I am in Spain  I have a phone and ipad, that is all xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Milad, y u be bad influence for Maxey he cut himself now...
> 
> @Husam, what's wrong with it?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



bad netbook placement for long time, it's killing me, and no, i did not cut it


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 12, 2011)

Hussan! me amigou! you remmber me?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

im running motoblur as a proof of concept. ill post screenies if/when it boots from CWM


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahah
> No, I am in Spain  I have a phone and ipad, that is all xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ugh, screw your multicultural vacation!  haha

@Rinzo, that's because we have the mind of awesome.
@Husam, I feel no sympathy. You chose that placement. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Hussan! me amigou! you remmber me?

Click to collapse



Lol you butcher his name every time 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ugh, screw your multicultural vacation!  haha
> 
> @Rinzo, that's because we have the mind of awesome.
> @Husam, I feel no sympathy. You chose that placement.
> ...

Click to collapse



XD

Also back later guys  screen Ericks and MTms pics for me  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> Also back later guys  screen Ericks and MTms pics for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will do, if I'm online. If not, make sure to screen it guys. Mafia order.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 12, 2011)

My apologies Don Hussano! *kisses hand n grovels at his feet* How do I join the family?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Will do, if I'm online. If not, make sure to screen it guys. Mafia order.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



ill try to save them, works going to be dead today/tonight and ill have nothing but time hopefully


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> My apologies Don Hussano! *kisses hand n grovels at his feet* How do I join the family?

Click to collapse



His name of Husam, he's the Consultant of mine. And I'm the don, call me don, or twitch haha And if you want, you may join, after you explain what would you have to offer to us. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'll post my pic for you nana.....interested?

Click to collapse



Yus haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> His name of Husam, he's the Consultant of mine. And I'm the don, call me don, or twitch haha And if you want, you may join, after you explain what would you have to offer to us.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I offer brute strength, no brains though just muscle


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> My apologies Don Hussano! *kisses hand n grovels at his feet* How do I join the family?

Click to collapse



it's husam not husan lol

one thing, what was your avatar before that, remember the name, but forgot who you were  sry


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's husam not husan lol
> 
> one thing, what was your avatar before that, remember the name, but forgot who you were  sry

Click to collapse



He's from the ban thread .

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> I offer brute strength, no brains though just muscle

Click to collapse



Are you handy with tools? Building anything? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> here..............
> If you dare to copy and save this picture....you might end up swimming with a bucket of concrete on your feet, capiche?

Click to collapse



Lmao troll creeper!  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> nao you know me

Click to collapse



And you already know what I look like. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You long hair hippie *waiving fist up on the air*

Click to collapse



You trolling creeper! :l Oh, poker face.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be back people! I'm going to start getting ready for paintball! Woot! Pain that we pay for! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You trolling creeper! :l Oh, poker face.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll be back people! I'm going to start getting ready for paintball! Woot! Pain that we pay for!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



guard yer bawlz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Have fun twitch, back now  sweaty though,  its too hot to play basketball even at 11 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Have fun twitch, back now  sweaty though,  its too hot to play basketball even at 11
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



MAX, Y U NO -3 HOURS FROM ME 

enjoying ur vacation?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. One of my girlfriends ex's texted her a little while ago saying "phone sex babe?" Me being me, went off. Apparently it was supposed to go to a girl named Randi, my girlfriends name is Kyla. HOW IN FVCKS SAKE DO.YOU CONFUSE K AND R! So.I had a smoke and calmed down. Didn't hit anything. I told my girlfriend, if it EVER happens again, I'm killing him. Point blank.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



(Do u wanna borrow the brick??) 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (Do u wanna borrow the brick??)
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



hello there, babydoll


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> MAX, Y U ON -3 HOURS FROM ME
> 
> enjoying ur vacation?

Click to collapse



I am?  thought I was -1  and its because I'm in a different time zone 

Yeah thanks 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (Do u wanna borrow the brick??)
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Hey 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got asked what's wired internet by a friend -_- facepalm

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am?  thought I was -1  and its because I'm in a different time zone
> 
> Yeah thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol typo, it's NO , not ON xD

we're on the same time zone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol typo, it's NO , not ON xD
> 
> we're on the same time zone

Click to collapse



Ohhhhhhh XD we are?  awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just got asked what's wired internet by a friend -_- facepalm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some of your friends fail worse than you?! Wow.... By the way, I haven't left yet, I was just getting ready. I leave at 18:00.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Some of your friends fail worse than you?! Wow.... By the way, I haven't left yet, I was just getting ready. I leave at 18:00.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Oh awesome have fun 

And xD it would appear so.. I think that's just plain stupidity though 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

is it normal for english teens to fail that much? 


and for god's sake, 4th time today i get an update for windows 7


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh awesome have fun
> 
> And xD it would appear so.. I think that's just plain stupidity though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will, hopefully I don't get shot up too badly.  One day we should all meet up and have a game of paintball  That would be fun.

Maxey Y U SPREAD CURSE TO FRIENDS?! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is it normal for english teens to fail that much?
> 
> 
> and for god's sake, 4th time today i get an update for windows 7

Click to collapse



I don't fail! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I will, hopefully I don't get shot up too badly.  One day we should all meet up and have a game of paintball  That would be fun.
> 
> Maxey Y U SPREAD CURSE TO FRIENDS?!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



.we should, the middle of us though afaik is the Atlantic ocean 

XD 


@Husam.no 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and for god's sake, 4th time today i get an update for windows 7

Click to collapse



Try using InsertCoin  He (developer) updated from 1.4 to 1.5, 1.6, 2.0 to 2.1 in 2 days (I'm still on 1.4 because I need to flash a new radio for 2.x  )

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Try using InsertCoin  He (developer) updated from 1.4 to 1.5, 1.6, 2.0 to 2.1 in 2 days (I'm still on 1.4 because I need to flash a new radio for 2.x  )
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



windows 7 not wp7 

@twitch, ur not english, ur american


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> .we should, the middle of us though afaik is the Atlantic ocean
> 
> XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then we probably shouldn't meet up in the middle of the ocean Maxey...fail on that remark. OBVIOUSLY, we go somewhere that we can have open space and the ability too shoot eachother to death haha. 

If I was to chose a team I would have you, Husam, Rinzo, and Sakai on it.  This of course being because I think each of us would demolish anyone else.  No offense to the rest of the mafia.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> windows 7 not wp7
> 
> @twitch, ur not english, ur american

Click to collapse



Meh, same same.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> windows 7 not wp7
> 
> @twitch, ur not english, ur american

Click to collapse



I know, I just wanted to tell 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then we probably shouldn't meet up in the middle of the ocean Maxey...fail on that remark. OBVIOUSLY, we go somewhere that we can have open space and the ability too shoot eachother to death haha.
> 
> If I was to chose a team I would have you, Husam, Rinzo, and Sakai on it.  This of course being because I think each of us would demolish anyone else.  No offense to the rest of the mafia.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD lmao we would own   & thanks  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao we would own   & thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I forgot to add Erick, I also think he's a double edged sword, only for the fact that he may intentionally blow our cover...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

@twitch
I have bricks and Pipsqueak....Also I have Watt, Rinzo, Milad and Erick...My team WINS!
Also Hi errbody


All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow guys I just noticed I have almost 1000 posts  Do I spam this much? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I forgot to add Erick, I also think he's a double edged sword, only for the fact that he may intentionally blow our cover...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD  also Dan would just shoot his team then pull a troll face and say u mad?  



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Meh, same same.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



no they're not, the brits f*** every system they can find 

americans are too lazy to do that 

(no offence, i only posted that for the lulz )


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (Do u wanna borrow the brick??)
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Yess. Gives mehs. MOTOBLUR screenshots in 2

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> @twitch
> I have bricks and Pipsqueak....Also I have Watt, Rinzo, Milad and Erick...My team WINS!
> Also Hi errbody
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ffffuuuu I forgot Watt!  But I already called dibs on Erick and Rinzo! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wow guys I just noticed I have almost 1000 posts  Do I spam this much?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yes .

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD  also Dan would just shoot his team then pull a troll face and say u mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which is exactly why I didn't mention Dan in my team. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Am I awesome?

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Which is exactly why I didn't mention Dan in my team.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD that is understandable then 

Milad would shoot himself 

JK I know you wouldn't if your reading this Milad  .  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 686648
> Am I awesome?
> 
> Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.

Click to collapse



We already knew you were awesome.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 686648
> Am I awesome?
> 
> Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.

Click to collapse



Nice photo  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD that is understandable then
> 
> Milad would shoot himself
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Our team would pwn as$. Oh! We also have M_T_M, if he's not too old to play...he may hurt himself haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dare I say this is smoother then hTc sense?

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Our team would pwn as$. Oh! We also have M_T_M, if he's not too old to play...he may hurt himself haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



what teams?

if you are talking about team the brick is a lie, im in that too


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dare I say this is smoother then hTc sense?
> 
> Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.

Click to collapse



MIUI? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Our team would pwn as$. Oh! We also have M_T_M, if he's not too old to play...he may hurt himself haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lmao xD  He's not that old , is he? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD  He's not that old , is he?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



max, take a look at the riot thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> psftftt....you fool of a took. I woud be my own team and finish the whole lot of youse

Click to collapse



XD well then 

@hus okay 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> psftftt....you fool of a took. I woud be my own team and finish the whole lot of youse

Click to collapse



Just because of that, I would consort with ALL other teams to group attack you. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Just because of that, I would consort with ALL other teams to group attack you.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



He might put up a fight,  imagine it, the 2 teams are hidden in cover around the center in the center will be mtm with a gun in each hand and as we all shoot at him in slow motion he dodges.our bullets matrix style shooting everysibgle one of us as he spins round all of us out as he blows the barrel of his gun blowing away the leaking co2 as he raises his glasses and replies.. like a bawse .. then says the game you lost it -__- 

XD sorry a bit carried away there .

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> MIUI?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



MOTOBLUR! !!!

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He might put up a fight,  imagine it, the 2 teams are hidden in cover around the center in the center will be mtm with a gun in each hand and as we all shoot at him in slow motion he dodges.our bullets matrix style shooting everysibgle one of us as he spins round all of us out as he blows the barrel of his gun blowing away the leaking co2 as he raises his glasses and replies.. like a bawse .. then says the game you lost it -__-
> 
> XD sorry a bit carried away there .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








you should publish it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you should publish it

Click to collapse



Lmao nice.pic.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He might put up a fight,  imagine it, the 2 teams are hidden in cover around the center in the center will be mtm with a gun in each hand and as we all shoot at him in slow motion he dodges.our bullets matrix style shooting everysibgle one of us as he spins round all of us out as he blows the barrel of his gun blowing away the leaking co2 as he raises his glasses and replies.. like a bawse .. then says the game you lost it -__-
> 
> XD sorry a bit carried away there .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He would be wearing his white suit too! Lmao! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Invalid link.for pic  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

*enters rom mistress*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> He would be wearing his white suit too! Lmao!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD yeah and their wouldn't be paint on it either 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *enters rom mistress*

Click to collapse



Wtf! You entered her? XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD yeah and their wouldn't be paint on it either
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm, you give him too much credit. I would get a shot in before I go down. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ffffuuuu I forgot Watt!  But I already called dibs on Erick and Rinzo!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



They is owned bai Pipsqueak....She is willing to fight u fer them

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



XD phahaha that ones awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wtf! You entered her? XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They is owned bai Pipsqueak....She is willing to fight u fer them
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



I'll just give her popcorn. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They is owned bai Pipsqueak....She is willing to fight u fer them
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Paint ball bomber  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wtf! You entered her? XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol no, i meant as in a movie plot, she'll come in sooner or later xD


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll just give her popcorn.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



She prefers pretzels

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol no, i meant as in a movie plot, she'll come in sooner or later xD

Click to collapse



XD hahah ahhhh okay  shell skydive in from the sky spraying him with skill  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Paint ball bomber
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bird POO bombers 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bird POO bombers
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Imagine her though with 1 paintball in her claws flying over and dropping them on players   but yours is better lmao xD  pooiooo

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol no, i meant as in a movie plot, she'll come in sooner or later xD

Click to collapse



She always does come sooner or later...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> She always does come sooner or later...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i think she chose to make me fail


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope she doesn't bring a whip 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys !!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I hope she doesn't bring a whip
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sakai would disagree 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sakai would disagree
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD She can take it to his room but please not on the field  

Hey Erick 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hey guys !!!!

Click to collapse



sup

sry @idave, forgot to say hi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey  silence 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  silence
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i guess everyone is bored


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i guess everyone is bored

Click to collapse



If they were bored they'd post here  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If they were bored they'd post here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when im bored i lurk more than i post


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got a text from vodafone, my internet is up for today with out costing me a pound a MB  seeya 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> when im bored i lurk more than i post

Click to collapse



Fair enough  I lurk other topics whwhen there's nothing to do, as in stuff for my phone  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough  I lurk other topics whwhen there's nothing to do, as in stuff for my phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, sometimes i start chatting with people on omegle, or a random friend on facebook
then i realize this is more boring than doing nothing 

are you going now?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 12, 2011)

Guys, what should I do? If I'm going to sleep, I won't have internet for 2 days. Should I be here all night? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sometimes i start chatting with people on omegle, or a random friend on facebook
> then i realize this is more boring than doing nothing
> 
> are you going now?

Click to collapse



You should add me on facebook

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You should add me on facebook
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i'm gonna send u a pm with my account


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm installing Ubuntu using WUBI

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You should add me on facebook
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Y u no add me? 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm installing Ubuntu using WUBI
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



First time?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm installing Ubuntu using WUBI
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



U have safari!!!!!!! 
 safari=apple


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> U have safari!!!!!!!
> safari=apple

Click to collapse



just what i was going to say

but more like this:

Not sure if safari


or a compass app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

Wubi=Windows UBuntu Installer.....
No. I haz windoze

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u no add me?
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Send me your infos in a pm bd. Sorry he mentioned it so I asked hahs

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Send me your infos in a pm bd. Sorry he mentioned it so I asked hahs
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Y U NO ADD ME ON FB YET?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO ADD ME ON FB YET?

Click to collapse



I'm eating dinner my meow. When I get done and on my comp ill add. Ya

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm eating dinner my meow. When I get done and on my comp ill add. Ya
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



eating dinner your meow??? 

ok


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> eating dinner your meow???
> 
> ok

Click to collapse



Haha oops. Right meow is what I.meant

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi

10char


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 13, 2011)

Bye

10char


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha oops. Right meow is what I.meant
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



ooh, you mean "now"? lol


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi 
10 things


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hi
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse





TheRomMistress said:


> Bye
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



ok...


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok...

Click to collapse



O no!!!

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> O no!!!
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



what??

hi btw


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ooh, you mean "now"? lol

Click to collapse



Yes. I take it you've never seen super troopers

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Sup sup tcp. Can I call you Erick?

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bye dave, one thing, if it works and you have kids from her, name your first Husam

Click to collapse



No way. I have to name him Awesome McBoss.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yes. I take it you've never seen super troopers
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i've seen it once, but i think it was 4-5 years ago


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No way. I have to name him Awesome McBoss.

Click to collapse



no 
you owe me for not trolling you


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> you owe me for not trolling you

Click to collapse



Nope. Husam Lee doesn't quite cut it. I might work a homonym into his Chinese name, although that is not likely because neither of my nephew's Chinese name syllables are Hu or Sam. 

I'll stick with Awesome McBoss.

Anyway, gtg. Coffee and then I'm offfff


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. Husam Lee doesn't quite cut it. I might work a homonym into his Chinese name, although that is not likely because neither of my nephew's Chinese name syllables are Hu or Sam.
> 
> I'll stick with Awesome McBoss.
> 
> Anyway, gtg. Coffee and then I'm offfff

Click to collapse



what about Hus Lee?  that sounds better, doesn't it?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

I haz Linux...  Nao

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 13, 2011)

hello all of you


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what about Hus Lee?  that sounds better, doesn't it?

Click to collapse



Sounds too close to hustler...

Waiting for the other cars...

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

fine, i wont call my son dave 

hey rr


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Sup sup tcp. Can I call you Erick?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The name is spam, spamer erick  

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> The name is spam, spamer erick
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



I see no picture   what gives?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

I need moar help with this.    

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

Done for the day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

now thats more like it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> now thats more like it

Click to collapse



Good old arranged marriages 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good old arranged marriages
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, it was totally random, this was the cake


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Where's everyone at?  We have to stay up top!

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Where's everyone at?  We have to stay up top!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i think sleeping


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think sleeping

Click to collapse



Sleep is for the weak.  Haha jk

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, it was totally random, this was the cake

Click to collapse



It was about the your Facebook relationship status.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Sleep is for the weak.  Haha jk
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm feeling weak then

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It was about the your Facebook relationship status.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i know lol, troll girls, they are the hottest


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know lol, troll girls, they are the hottest

Click to collapse



Also the most coldhearted

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also the most coldhearted
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



nah, when you get to know them, they are so sweet 
only hiding behind that shell, just like mtm 

anyway, im going to bed now, cya later


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, when you get to know them, they are so sweet
> only hiding behind that shell, just like mtm
> 
> anyway, im going to bed now, cya later

Click to collapse



Did you just call mtm sweet?lol. Aight, night hus

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha yeah I was kidding. I love sleep

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fine, i wont call my son dave
> 
> hey rr

Click to collapse



back after a long game of UNO


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> back after a long game of UNO

Click to collapse



Ever play phase 10. That's a fun one

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

Back with MOTOBLUR 

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

Woo7 woo7! I only got shot once! 






Right in the arm.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is how lively this place gets when I'm gone? Man, I really miss out on a lot 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha where you been at??


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Woo7 woo7! I only got shot once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



POW right in the kisser


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha where you been at??

Click to collapse



Selling drugs to children haha Nah I've been playing paintball 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> *Selling drugs to children* haha Nah I've been playing paintball
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



This is the police, you are under arrest!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> This is the police, you are under arrest!

Click to collapse



Oh god, that already almost happened today haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> This is the police, you are under arrest!

Click to collapse



poor r, always thinks he have teh authorita 

also, good morning
also good night, cuz i need moar sleep

and Y U NO SAY CONGRATS?
@devn, plz next time use smaller pics 
r u ok?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> poor r, always thinks he have teh authorita
> 
> also, good morning
> also good night, cuz i need moar sleep
> ...

Click to collapse



I just use my phone and upload from gallery and yeah, I'm fine  It was fun.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh god, that already almost happened today haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



ha


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> ha

Click to collapse



Don't question it...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

u still did not say congrats 

edit: opera 9 has a mind of its own, i did not post that yet


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't question it...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm questioning it.

What happened?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> u still did not say congrats
> 
> edit: opera 9 has a mind of its own, i did not post that yet

Click to collapse



For? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> For?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



look 3 pages back i got married


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look 3 pages back i got married

Click to collapse



Oh! Congrats! Haha Now stop being a virgin! 

@rr basically, we were playing paintball in a place we weren't allowed to and someone called the cops...we left promptly haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh! Congrats! Haha Now stop being a virgin!
> 
> @rr basically, we were playing paintball in a place we weren't allowed to and someone called the cops...we left promptly haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



with that girl?, its almost impossible not to 

thx, im gonna go now, cya later


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with that girl?, its almost impossible not to
> 
> thx, im gonna go now, cya later

Click to collapse



Okay! Has a good day.  lol xD Alright. I'll do be doing the same. Goodnight guys.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

and of course, here comes my brain saying no more sleep for you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Miss me mafia fags? I was in Tabriz for the past 2 days, it was my aunt's husband's funeral.

Click to collapse



stop calling us mafiafags you emofag


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, I will just say fags.

Click to collapse



fag = cigarette


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Gooooood morningg


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

Morning everyone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

Alright. Probably leaving Xda and letting our mods and admits cool down in the DROID incredible section. When mods and admits start flaming. Its time for me to go before I get banned. Pm me for my email if you wanna talk on gtalk. Bye guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. Probably leaving Xda and letting our mods and admits cool down in the DROID incredible section. When mods and admits start flaming. Its time for me to go before I get banned. Pm me for my email if you wanna talk on gtalk. Bye guys
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



dooooon't gooo!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Man this place is so dead on the weekends.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

Morning guys 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

Psssst......

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Psssst......
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



O hai 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

Max's thread finally got closed  

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I hate paypal


just kidding


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrong thread . Nd no your not kidding 

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Wrong thread . Nd no your not kidding
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



Oh woops....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

Girlfriends birthday party today. Wont be on. Byes

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

yelloz 

10shar


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. I feel like killing myself right now.

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. I feel like killing myself right now.

Click to collapse



I'm sure that i'm not the only one who has that thought at least once a day  Probably easier just to post your problems here and get the OT opinion on the matter. As i have yet to consume every last litre of Stella in the world i would feel like i hadn't really fulfilled my potential if i died now.

Whatever helps you keep your **** together really. There's always a good reason to keep going


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse



lool

sup erick


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> O hai
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Hai.  No one was here......sooo I left 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai.  No one was here......sooo I left
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Y U SCREAM AT ME IN THE BAN THREAD 


hi bd

@dirk, glad to see you here


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tnx for your concern Dirk, but I'd rather not, I'm not gonna actually do it, just feel like that.
> Also hi bd, Erick, and you fag (Husam) .
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



not sure if g4y or just emo


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U SCREAM AT ME IN THE BAN THREAD
> 
> 
> hi bd
> ...

Click to collapse



Cuz it is mai job to give you trouble??? Also......................Hi.

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

Look a purple Pipsqueak (say that three times fast ...)

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz it is mai job to give you trouble??? Also......................Hi.
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



anyway, good to see you 

how's it going?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure if g4y or just emo

Click to collapse



Don't be like that Husam. He is a member of our group, not the group punching bag. It's okay to make jokes here or there, but if someone really isn't in the mood to be f*cked around with, don't say things like that. You too Erick. 

Hi guys.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't be like that Husam. He is a member of our group, not the group punching bag. It's okay to make jokes here or there, but if someone really isn't in the mood to be f*cked around with, don't say things like that. You too Erick.
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



hey, i was only defending myself, he's the one who calls everyone mafia fag

now you make me sound like a 5 yo


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, i was only defending myself, he's the one who calls everyone mafia fag
> 
> now you make me sound like a 5 yo

Click to collapse



I know, you're not 5. It's cool. Milad, don't call us fags; if you do, technically you're calling yourself one too.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got back from Singapore. It's 2.49 local time, I need to be up by 7 to get ready for prayer meeting before playing bass in church.

Just wanna let you guys know that you ARE AWESOME~~!!

Anyway, Hus, you can't name my kid because... well... I'm kinda turning into a wussy right now, and I might just let my wife name the poor kid. 


And I agree with Twitch. We're here because we're family. And family help each other. That's what it means by the mafia.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys, I just got back from Singapore. It's 2.49 local time, I need to be up by 7 to get ready for prayer meeting before playing bass in church.
> 
> Just wanna let you guys know that you ARE AWESOME~~!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey sakai, check my fb profile 
and thx, we're nothing without you 

@name: fine! >.>


p.s: @everyone, is that love talking??


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys, I just got back from Singapore. It's 2.49 local time, I need to be up by 7 to get ready for prayer meeting before playing bass in church.
> 
> Just wanna let you guys know that you ARE AWESOME~~!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know you're awesome too.  Plus, if I sound like an a$$ to anyone right now, it's because I'm half awake because I just woke up.
But yeah, get to sleep Sakai. You'll need it. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi Sakai, are you drunk?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse




..and if not, why not? 

We're all a part of the greater OT family and even as a non-mafia member i am grateful for the family we have!

Nothing wrong with being emo by the way. Just another excuse to get rat-arsed imo! It all seems better in the morning anyway. Right guys?*





*CoughmafiaareabunchofwussiesCough... 

Love and respect to all.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ..and if not, why not?
> 
> We're all a part of the greater OT family and even as a non-mafia member i am grateful for the family we have!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dirk, I'll have a picture explain my feelings after reading the ENTIRE post: 






-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ..and if not, why not?
> 
> We're all a part of the greater OT family and even as a non-mafia member i am grateful for the family we have!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is so xdas' weirdest day ever


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

Not the weirdest day ever, just a weird day. I'd say that we have had worse.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol, she's the best/hottest troll girl out there, everybody is jelly


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, she's the best/hottest troll girl out there, everybody is jelly

Click to collapse



I'm not, just peanut butter haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm not, just peanut butter haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i wasn't talking about you


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i wasn't talking about you

Click to collapse



You said everyone....I'm part of EVERY one. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You said everyone....I'm part of EVERY one.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



i meant the troll group


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i meant the troll group

Click to collapse



Next time, be more specific...>_> Or people will feel saddened.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


>

Click to collapse



Hi Trim!  I do indeed likes me some pbj. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Trim!  I do indeed likes me some pbj.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Trim? Is that my new nick name?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Trim? Is that my new nick name?

Click to collapse



Trm, Trim, same difference.  But yeah, I'm gonna start calling you Trim.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Trm, Trim, same difference.  But yeah, I'm gonna start calling you Trim.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



NOOOO! Trim sounds so dirty


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> NOOOO! Trim sounds so dirty

Click to collapse



Maybe to you, but I'm still going to call you Trim, it's also more swype friendly than trm haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> NOOOO! Trim sounds so dirty

Click to collapse



yeah, call her whip


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey, Husam Devan and trim 

4Th hotel in 2 weeks and this is the most  expensive  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, Husam Devan and trim
> 
> 4Th hotel in 2 weeks and this is the most  expensive
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Does it have dolphins swimming in it with you? Dude, today I just don't feel like doing anything. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Does it have dolphins swimming in it with you? Dude, today I just don't feel like doing anything.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD no,  but I'm going on a boat tomorrow and might see dolphins   read that wrong at first.. sounded dirty   

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Trim!  I do indeed likes me some pbj.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Freaks! Who would put either Peanut Butter OR jam in a sandwich? Putting them together....? Blurghhhh...

Parma Ham and Brie in a Ciabatta roll, now that's a sarnie!!

So glad i'm European!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Freaks! Who would put either Peanut Butter OR jam in a sandwich? Putting them together....? Blurghhhh...
> 
> Parma Ham and Brie in a Ciabatta roll, now that's a sarnie!!
> 
> So glad i'm European!

Click to collapse



I know  To him though its jelly  I think 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD no,  but I'm going on a boat tomorrow and might see dolphins   read that wrong at first.. sounded dirty
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A lot of things can be misconceived as dirty haha  Paintball was fun yesterday  We were playing in the dark, and I was being all like "You wanna shoot me?" 







-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> A lot of things can be misconceived as dirty haha  Paintball was fun yesterday  We were playing in the dark, and I was being all like "You wanna shoot me?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD awesome glad it was good , now we all need to play  who's captian  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Freaks! Who would put either Peanut Butter OR jam in a sandwich? Putting them together....? Blurghhhh...
> 
> Parma Ham and Brie in a Ciabatta roll, now that's a sarnie!!
> 
> So glad i'm European!

Click to collapse



That does sound really good right now.  But you know what? You shouldn't judge, Europeans eat some really weird stuff too that I can't think of at the moment...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD awesome glad it was good , now we all need to play  who's captian
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whose don? Of course I'm captain.  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That does sound really good right now.  But you know what? You shouldn't judge, Europeans eat some really weird stuff too that I can't think of at the moment...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD lmao ill help, French eat snails 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Whose don? Of course I'm captain.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well we need 2 captians 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao ill help, French eat snails
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also, this is proof enough that you guys eat weird things:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_dick 

Sariously? Wtf? XD And why two captains? To face against each other? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Also, this is proof enough that you guys eat weird things:
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_dick
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know 

Oh unless we're all the same team 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

Or even worse:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding 

I mean....seriously?

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah, I know
> 
> Oh unless we're all the same team
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, I'm not sure. I think Babydoll kinda made another team yesterday. Member? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm not sure. I think Babydoll kinda made another team yesterday. Member?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yes I do, and lmao at your edit 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes I do, and lmao at your edit
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Edit? I edited nothing...? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Edit? I edited nothing...?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Oh I didn't notice the spotted **** before 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh I didn't notice the spotted **** before
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get to the doctors, quick..


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh I didn't notice the spotted **** before
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And black pudding? Correct if I'm wrong but I'd rather eat peanut butter and "jam" on bread than coagulated blood... Or even cow's tongue... 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Get to the doctors, quick..

Click to collapse



XD phahahhahah I didn't mean it like that I swear  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And black pudding? Correct if I'm wrong but I'd rather eat peanut butter and "jam" on bread than coagulated blood... Or even cow's tongue...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD good point, in France I saw pig balls at a supermarket,  I guess that's weird ,is black pudding the one they sent on fire? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD good point, in France I saw pig balls at a supermarket,  I guess that's weird ,is black pudding the one they sent on fire?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, look at the wikipedia link I posted.. Exactly! Pig testicles? Gross! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, look at the wikipedia link I posted.. Exactly! Pig testicles? Gross!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Okay 

And yeah I know  wait maybe it was horse testicles I forget, but ew 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay
> 
> And yeah I know  wait maybe it was horse testicles I forget, but ew
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Either way, my point is proven. Which is worse? Pb&J or blood pudding or testicles of an animal? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Either way, my point is proven. Which is worse? Pb&J or blood pudding or testicles of an animal?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Pbj 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pbj
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really? Pbj is worse? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Really? Pbj is worse?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahaha no, but those things are something normal people.wouldn't eat  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahaha no, but those things are something normal people.wouldn't eat
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apparently so if they are still being sold...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Apparently so if they are still being sold...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



The black pudding would be more for special occasion 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The black pudding would be more for special occasion
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still, my point is valid. In my opinion it's much worse to eat those two objects, or even escargot, as opposed to pbj.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Still, my point is valid. In my opinion it's much worse to eat those two objects, or even escargot, as opposed to pbj.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah it is,I've had none of those but have pbj it ain't bad , but still weird     

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah it is,I've had none of those but have pbj it ain't bad , but still weird
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait....ugh...Maxey, you just agreed with me? Than what was the point of this whole debate?? ._. I should pimp smack you! Haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Wait....ugh...Maxey, you just agreed with me? Than what was the point of this whole debate?? ._. I should pimp smack you! Haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phaha I'm not sure  And XD

So where's husband, and trim and everyone else? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Still, my point is valid. In my opinion it's much worse to eat those two objects, or even escargot, as opposed to pbj.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I would eat a basketfull of snails before i would allow a roundish lump of pigs blood on my breakfast plate...but i would also eat a whole, uncooked pig before eating a PBJ sandwich!

I love pork as much as the next man but i prefer it with the blood drained from it first! 

Hopefully no vegans are reading this thread atm! I'm all for Asparagus but it's not what i would consider a staple diet!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phaha I'm not sure  And XD
> 
> So where's husband, and trim and everyone else?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Husband?  I don't know where your husband is...and I know Sakai is sleeping, Trim is...doing her mod thing somewhere else, Babydoll is probably napping, I think Watt said he was taking a break or something...and I don't know about everyone else. Oh! I think Milad may be sleeping too haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husband?  I don't know where your husband is...and I know Sakai is sleeping, Trim is...doing her mod thing somewhere else, Babydoll is probably napping, I think Watt said he was taking a break or something...and I don't know about everyone else. Oh! I think Milad may be sleeping too haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahaha okay  also auto correct, lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I would eat a basketfull of snails before i would allow a roundish lump of pigs blood on my breakfast plate...but i would also eat a whole, uncooked pig before eating a PBJ sandwich!
> 
> I love pork as much as the next man but i prefer it with the blood drained from it first!
> 
> Hopefully no vegans are reading this thread atm! I'm all for Asparagus but it's not what i would consider a staple diet!

Click to collapse



Okay, now can you explain why you would never eat a pbj sammich? I like asparagus too...especially when it's grilled and seasoned just right.  But I'm secondly an omnivore. I love to eat animal haha But, it must be cooked.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahaha okay  also auto correct, lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you mean Husam? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Did you mean Husam?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah I did 

Also http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1211877 I feel a tear coming  

 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh snap! The mods love us.  I feel...loved. Haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh snap! The mods love us.  I feel...loved. Haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  trm didn't close though  even more loved  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  trm didn't close though  even more loved
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why would she? You aren't saying anything wrong...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why would she? You aren't saying anything wrong...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Its her forum  and the same reason the dead CPU did 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its her forum  and the same reason the dead CPU did
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dead CPU locked the thread? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Dead CPU locked the thread?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah  that's why I had a tear 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah  that's why I had a tear
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's saddening. Well, he is following the iron fist battle plan haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's saddening. Well, he is following the iron fist battle plan haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



 Well Lets bring out operation bronze fist to counter it 

-No its not-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well Lets bring out operation bronze fist to counter it
> 
> -No its not-

Click to collapse



ask rom mistress to unlock it, problem solved


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ask rom mistress to unlock it, problem solved

Click to collapse



 nice idea  hey hus

Also like my sig twitch?

And trm if yousee this unlock it, pweaase  <3

-No its not-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice idea  hey hus
> 
> Also like my sig twitch?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my sig is better, read what's under the mafia logo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

XD awesome,  now to wait for one to say yes, then ban you 

-No its not-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD awesome,  now to wait for one to say yes, then ban you
> 
> -No its not-

Click to collapse



That will be funny, his second ban...or third? 

-My signature is better than yours. Yes, yes it is-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD awesome,  now to wait for one to say yes, then ban you
> 
> -No its not-

Click to collapse



if i get another ban for no reason, i swear om taking this hoe with me

it's really annoying re-subscribe to sub/forums, and every time i get banned they get deleted


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That will be funny, his second ban...or third?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours. Yes, yes it is-

Click to collapse



Second I think,me & twitch are good  we have 0 

XD Husam 

-No its not-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if i get another ban for no reason, i swear om taking this hoe with me
> 
> it's really annoying re-subscribe to sub/forums, and every time i get banned they get deleted

Click to collapse



Awwhw unlucky 

-No its not-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awwhw unlucky
> 
> -No its not-

Click to collapse



it IS unlucky 

stop contradicting yourself


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay, now can you explain why you would never eat a pbj sammich? I like asparagus too...especially when it's grilled and seasoned just right.  But I'm secondly an omnivore. I love to eat animal haha But, it must be cooked.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Peanuts should be eaten whole from the shell. (We call them Monkey Nuts). (Don't get funny ideas about that...) 

'Jelly' is really Jam. It is a condiment best used when spread fresh on Scones...(if you can't get the raw Berries in whatever backwood country you live in)!  (I can pick them from in front of my house without having to store them in jars and send them half-way around the world so they can be abused by red-necks in their sandwiches) 

Asparagus is awesome with Mayonaise btw...but you can't beat a nice bit of burnt pork over a Barbeque in a loose sandwich. I'm sure we all, (sans vegans), agree on that!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Second I think,me & twitch are good  we have 0
> 
> XD Husam
> 
> -No its not-

Click to collapse



Yeah me and Maxey are good little xdaians....

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Peanuts should be eaten whole from the shell. (We call them Monkey Nuts). (Don't get funny ideas about that...)
> 
> 'Jelly' is really Jam. It is a condiment best used when spread fresh on Scones...(if you can't get the raw Berries in whatever backwood country you live in)!  (I can pick them from in front of my house without having to store them in jars and send them half-way around the world so they can be abused by red-necks in their sandwiches)
> 
> Asparagus is awesome with Mayonaise btw...but you can't beat a nice bit of burnt pork over a Barbeque in a loose sandwich. I'm sure we all, (sans vegans), agree on that!

Click to collapse



jelly isn't jam


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

life is awesom!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

Alao

-okay it is, best not argue with the don -


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> life is awesom!!!

Click to collapse



Hey Erick,.how come? 

-okay it is, best not argue with the don -


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Peanuts should be eaten whole from the shell. (We call them Monkey Nuts). (Don't get funny ideas about that...)
> 
> 'Jelly' is really Jam. It is a condiment best used when spread fresh on Scones...(if you can't get the raw Berries in whatever backwood country you live in)!  (I can pick them from in front of my house without having to store them in jars and send them half-way around the world so they can be abused by red-necks in their sandwiches)
> 
> Asparagus is awesome with Mayonaise btw...but you can't beat a nice bit of burnt pork over a Barbeque in a loose sandwich. I'm sure we all, (sans vegans), agree on that!

Click to collapse



So your reasoning for not liking them is because you disagree with how they are being used? Haha  And Monkey nuts....I never knew you liked then raw. 

Oh yeah, that I can agree on you with, and don't use the term red neck, I find it offensive. Please and thank you. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

this


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> jelly isn't jam

Click to collapse



Our use of the term jelly in the US is the European term for jam.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> this

Click to collapse



Sick wheels  

-okay it is, best not argue with the don -


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sick wheels
> 
> -okay it is, best not argue with the don -

Click to collapse



gracias got them for $40  10 dollars a wheel


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Our use of the term jelly in the US is the European term for jam.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



NO, I WILL NEVER BOW TO THE AMERICANS!!!


@erick: *bows* hi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> gracias got them for $40  10 dollars a wheel

Click to collapse



Wait, what?!?  How? 

Also.. your steering wheel seems to be missing 

-okay it is, best not argue with the don -


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NO, I WILL NEVER BOW TO THE AMERICANS!!!
> 
> 
> @erick: *bows* hi

Click to collapse



No one asked you too. I still haven't opened your package...how are you still alive? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait, what?!?  How?
> 
> Also.. your steering wheel seems to be missing
> 
> -okay it is, best not argue with the don -

Click to collapse



o us people in the u.s hae no steering wheel, its controlled by our brain  , and off a crack head


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait, what?!?  How?
> 
> Also.. your steering wheel seems to be missing
> 
> -okay it is, best not argue with the don -

Click to collapse



no, u brits ride on the girlfriend's side


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> o us people in the u.s hae no steering wheel, its controlled by our brain  , and off a crack head

Click to collapse



Yeah, because we're so much more intelligent. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No one asked you too. I still haven't opened your package...how are you still alive?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



pit stops?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> o us people in the u.s hae no steering wheel, its controlled by our brain  , and off a crack head

Click to collapse



XD ahh okay  snazzy tech there  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, because we're so much more intelligent.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



this is why we use $ instead of those ****ty € thingy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pit stops?

Click to collapse



No, the box doesn't open for you. Erick taped it shut. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> this is why we use $ instead of those ****ty € thingy

Click to collapse



We use £ 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We use £
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



So? I use $ and it doesn't matter to me what anyone uses haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, the box doesn't open for you. Erick taped it shut.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



yes with gorrila glue under the tape and staples on top of it ( what are we talking about )


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We use £
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



same thingz,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So? I use $ and it doesn't matter to me what anyone uses haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



 I was correcting Erick there  everywhere else in Europe uses € and drives on the right side however 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> yes with gorrila glue under the tape and staples on top of it ( what are we talking about )

Click to collapse



Remember how you sent me Husam in the mail? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

not sure how related but


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> same thingz,

Click to collapse



XD

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

@ twitch, he still hasnt arrived?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> @ twitch, he still hasnt arrived?

Click to collapse



Nah, he arrived. I just never opened the package 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah, he arrived. I just never opened the package
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



r u sure it is me in the package


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> r u sure it is me in the package

Click to collapse



Yes, I've heard you playing the bass and guitar that Erick left in there for you for entertainment.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> r u sure it is me in the package

Click to collapse



positive, this is how i sent one to max


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> positive, this is how i sent one to max

Click to collapse



you sent max a girl? 

but he's "not straight"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you sent max a girl?
> 
> but he's "not straight"

Click to collapse



-_____- 



Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you sent max a girl?
> 
> but he's "not straight"

Click to collapse



He does crave flesh though  haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you sent max a girl?
> 
> but he's "not straight"

Click to collapse



yea, he asked for her, as ou can tell she did put up a little fight


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

we must post more, we are number two in the portal!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

Only 2?!?!?  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> we must post more, we are number two in the portal!!!

Click to collapse



What's number one? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

hey, that's less than 9000


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

the sensation rom,


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

on a side note, what is the longest thread?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> the sensation rom,

Click to collapse



What sensation rom? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> on a side note, what is the longest thread?

Click to collapse



Let's find out  I bet its in hd2 though 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1198684

and we are almost number on in off topic 

Today 02:22 PM
by husam666  
Replies: 19,442
Views: 248,888


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

this is us 

Today 03:13 PM
by twitch351  
Replies: 19,147
Views: 154,888


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> this is us
> 
> Today 03:13 PM
> by twitch351
> ...

Click to collapse



Only 300 to go 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

xda loves me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> xda loves me

Click to collapse



wtf lol xD
how did you do that?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf lol xD
> how did you do that?

Click to collapse



Clicked ignore on himself 

But hahahab xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only 300 to go
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



What's all that stuff mean? Someone asplain? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's all that stuff mean? Someone asplain?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



300 more post so we can be the number one thread in OT,  u sir play to many games


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

No one post in the ban thread, it only makes our job harder 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

tell that to husam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> tell that to husam

Click to collapse



XD temporary ban thread here? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> tell that to husam

Click to collapse



i dont ban unless someone bans me


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> 300 more post so we can be the number one thread in OT,  u sir play to many games

Click to collapse



What do you mean I play too many games?! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i dont ban unless someone bans me

Click to collapse



Not if a mod bans you... again 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not if a mod bans you... again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Lmao burn! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao burn!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



oooo i love fire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oooo i love fire

Click to collapse



Its pretty 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oooo i love fire

Click to collapse



banned because fire is bad for u


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because fire is bad for u

Click to collapse



this isnt ban thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because fire is bad for u

Click to collapse



Banned because its not unless you touch, inhale, get too close too or stare at 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> this isnt ban thread

Click to collapse



Change the title then 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Change the title then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



max, ur a genius

i got a pm once when i changed the title, remember? that it will be deleted cuz it's a duplicate


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max, ur a genius
> 
> i got a pm once when i changed the title, remember? that it will be deleted cuz it's a duplicate

Click to collapse



banned for not being creative and thinking of a cooler name than ban thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not being creative and thinking of a cooler name than ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree and didn't know that hus 

Unban the person above you? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not being creative and thinking of a cooler name than ban thread

Click to collapse



there, happy?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there, happy?

Click to collapse



XD nonononono change back!!  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there, happy?

Click to collapse



not unique enough, how abouts mafia ban thread, mafia members only?  also banned


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't want that!  Then we'll have noobs swarming in here.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't want that!  Then we'll have noobs swarming in here.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD We'll change back and they'll think it got deleted because they noobs  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD We'll change back and they'll think it got deleted because they noobs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



genious


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD We'll change back and they'll think it got deleted because they noobs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I'm trusting you guys with this, I'm too lazy to do anything about it.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

you asked for it, it aint my problem anymore


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you asked for it, it aint my problem anymore

Click to collapse



You, Maxey, and TCP are responsible for anything that happens. If you don't want to accept responsibility, then I highly suggest you change it back.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

some one got butt hurt


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> some one got butt hurt

Click to collapse



Nah  I'm just being cautious.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision

Chhhange? 

Night guys though ill talk tomorrow


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



max,plz post something or shut it


----------



## Dirk (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ banned for not knowing that true genious is having others do unto you what you secretly want them to do in the first place, without them realising...!

*whip/crack... 

(worth every $10)...


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^ banned for not knowing that true genious is having others do unto you what you secretly want them to do in the first place, without them realising...!
> 
> *whip/crack...
> 
> (worth every $10)...

Click to collapse



banned for being awesome


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^ banned for not knowing that true genious is having others do unto you what you secretly want them to do in the first place, without them realising...!
> 
> *whip/crack...
> 
> (worth every $10)...

Click to collapse



dirk, you always make me speechless :')


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^ banned for not knowing that true genious is having others do unto you what you secretly want them to do in the first place, without them realising...!
> 
> *whip/crack...
> 
> (worth every $10)...

Click to collapse



Dirk, you are a wise man. But this was knowledge that I realized long ago  And, I will not accept anything from you till you apologize for saying red neck...I wasn't joking when I said I found that offensive...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am a red neck

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I am a red neck
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



What do you mean by that? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I am a red neck
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Res neck how was the birthday? 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I am a red neck
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



you know how punk rockers feel about red necks... 



JK 
love ya bro (no homo)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know how punk rockers feel about red necks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a punk rocker?! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know how punk rockers feel about red necks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being homo 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Im a hick guys. My girlfriends birthday party is kinda fun

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And black pudding? Correct if I'm wrong but I'd rather eat peanut butter and "jam" on bread than coagulated blood... Or even cow's tongue...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have had cows tongue lots of times... and it is good

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have had cows tongue lots of times... and it is good
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



But do you think eating pbj is gross? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're a punk rocker?!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



kinda, but i have brainz, so, i dont think if that counts


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> kinda, but i have brainz, so, i dont think if that counts

Click to collapse



No, I'm afraid it doesn't. All punk rockers I know are complete idiots...no offense to anyone...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, I'm afraid it doesn't. All punk rockers I know are complete idiots...no offense to anyone...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



damn! 



fine, I'm sticking with psychedelic and soft rock


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, I'm afraid it doesn't. All punk rockers I know are complete idiots...no offense to anyone...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



That's me

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's me
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



You're not a complete idiot..? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

Y big no one banning?

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, and heey mafios. Pain killer time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> But do you think eating pbj is gross?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



No, I love a good pbj

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No, I love a good pbj
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Exactly, so my point remains proven. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## Dirk (Aug 14, 2011)

My neck is kinda brown with a reddish hue. It's the shaving rash, you know?

In the same way that a lot of Americans think that the rest of the world is a miniscule minority, the rest of the world see's the majority of Americans as Rednecks. It's all a misconception that should be taken in good humour rather than offence.

Because of all the terrorist crap (another teeny, tiny extremist minority) everyone calls the Muslim population 'terrorist' when in reality the Muslim population account for 30% of the planets population and are more peace loving than 90% of the rest of the world!

Until people realise that the 'human race' accounts for 100% of the human population of the planet, and 10% of the total 'animal' population of the same planet, things will never improve! If we can't have a pop at each other, at the expense of the real assholes who give us all a bad name, we'll never get anywhere!

The enemy will always be those who fail to see our race as one being, sharing our one planet that we all live upon. I try real hard not to step upon insects as i give them the same respect, the same value, as any other animal that shares the Earth with me. I will, however, have a laugh at the expense of those who value themselves over any other being on this great planet!

I'm sorry if that offends anybody. Actually, i'm not sorry for that at all...

Sorry!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Exactly, so my point remains proven.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



What was your point again?lol I just seen the cow tongue part and replied

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

See, the argument there is this: Not EVERYONE thinks that way. I don't think that every arabic or muslim person is a terrorist. And by everyone you mean the ignorant masses of the world. As you said, it is many people around the world; but it's not everyone.  I don't care if you're sorry, if you apologized that's okay with me. But those misconceptions that you say every one else has should not be something you have as well. You know? If I was to think that way that you described I would not likely have many of the friends I do on here, because most of then haven't even been in the US.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> My neck is kinda brown with a reddish hue. It's the shaving rash, you know?
> 
> In the same way that a lot of Americans think that the rest of the world is a miniscule minority, the rest of the world see's the majority of Americans as Rednecks. It's all a misconception that should be taken in good humour rather than offence.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and he does it again, can I borrow your brain for a day?

btw, who are you calling not a terrorist?? 


JK


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What was your point again?lol I just seen the cow tongue part and replied
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



My point was that pbj is not a weird food, at least not as weird as some of the other things people eat.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're not a complete idiot..?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I kinda am

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I kinda am
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



No, the only idiotic thing you do is harm yourself when you're upset. To be able to master your emotions and thoughts is what makes you truly intelligent.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> My point was that pbj is not a weird food, at least not as weird as some of the other things people eat.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahh, true. Weird foods are awesome the weirdest thing I ever had was a eyeball taco also very tasty. And a brain taco... not so tasty

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, true. Weird foods are awesome the weirdest thing I ever had was a eyeball taco also very tasty. And a brain taco... not so tasty
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Whoa, seriously? I don't think I could stomach that...That's crazy DD.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, the only idiotic thing you do is harm yourself when you're upset. To be able to master your emotions and thoughts is what makes you truly intelligent.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I did last time. I just smoked

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I did last time. I just smoked
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



That's still harmful to your body.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's still harmful to your body.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Better then making my hand bad enough to need a cast. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, true. Weird foods are awesome the weirdest thing I ever had was a eyeball taco also very tasty. And a brain taco... not so tasty
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Me no wants that

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Better then making my hand bad enough to need a cast.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think you just need to find a different outlet for your anger. Like something that won't destroy your body one way or another.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, I think you just need to find a different outlet for your anger. Like something that won't destroy your body one way or another.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Its hard too. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its hard too.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Can you draw? Write? Code? Any kind of hobby? Compose music? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Whoa, seriously? I don't think I could stomach that...That's crazy DD.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I was in Mexico... I knew it would probably be my only chance to ever have them, so I tried it. The fact that it was just outside of a club 3 in the morning had nothing to do with it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Can you draw? Write? Code? Any kind of hobby? Compose music?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have no talents besides auto mechanics and bmx. And when I get mad, I never can do them

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have no talents besides auto mechanics and bmx. And when I get mad, I never can do them
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Maybe you should try and learn something? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its hard too.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Your a redneck, get yoself a gun of some kind and shoot some **** up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was in Mexico... I knew it would probably be my only chance to ever have them, so I tried it. The fact that it was just outside of a club 3 in the morning had nothing to do with it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Drunken delicacy? Haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your a redneck, get yoself a gun of some kind and shoot some **** up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna lie, I love playing skeet. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maybe you should try and learn something?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I tried learning deving and theming, I had no patience for it

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Drunken delicacy? Haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Aw yea. So good I went back the next morning for another eyeball taco... hangover curelol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aw yea. So good I went back the next morning for another eyeball taco... hangover curelol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Kinda a wake up call huh? Haha

@Watt Have you tried playing skeet? Or paintball? That was fun! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I tried learning deving and theming, I had no patience for it
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun 
 Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a gun, get a gun gun gun. Get a guuuuun 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

I think DD is drunk...

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Kinda a wake up call huh? Haha
> 
> @Watt Have you tried playing skeet? Or paintball? That was fun!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yup. So how was your day twitch? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I think DD is drunk...
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Mabey a tad 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have airsoft. I do need a gun.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mabey a tad
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Today was officially my lazy day, I didn't do anything besides learn more about ubunutu. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have airsoft. I do need a gun.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



One day try paintball, I think you'd enjoy it.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

Y everyone ignore me!!!

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Today was officially my lazy day, I didn't do anything besides learn more about ubunutu.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



And today was the end of a long hard week for me. My back is killing me, those are both good reasons for getting drunk. Me no likey painkillers. Are you still hurting from paintball?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Y everyone ignore me!!!
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



U no post for awhile. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have airsoft. I do need a gun.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



What state do you live in? Can you get a machine gun there? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And today was the end of a long hard week for me. My back is killing me, those are both good reasons for getting drunk. Me no likey painkillers. Are you still hurting from paintball?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I stopped hurting a couple minutes after being shot.  We were playing in the dark too, man, I couldn't see a thing and had to rely on hearing to shoot people. I got 5 people  

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Y everyone ignore me!!!
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



Haha, cuz you haven't posted for like a hour

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What state do you live in? Can you get a machine gun there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes I can

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I stopped hurting a couple minutes after being shot.  We were playing in the dark too, man, I couldn't see a thing and had to rely on hearing to shoot people. I got 5 people
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Not bad for using your hearing any headshots?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes I can
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Luucckkyyy. I wish Canada's government wasn't full of *******. I wants a AK47 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not bad for using your hearing any headshots?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No, I was trying to aim for lower body, I didn't want to hit people in the head. The only reason I got shot was because throughout the game I wasn't shot, and because of that they snook up on me after and shot me twice in the back...bastards. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, I was trying to aim for lower body, I didn't want to hit people in the head. The only reason I got shot was because throughout the game I wasn't shot, and because of that they snook up on me after and shot me twice in the back...bastards.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



No helmets? Nd hahahaha, snook. Sneaked. But still, a ***** move

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No helmets? Nd hahahaha, snook. Sneaked. But still, a ***** move
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, we were wearing helmets masks. But still...and yeah, I know snook is a fish, but it just sounds better than sneaked  I got shot twice, no big deal. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, we were wearing helmets masks. But still...and yeah, I know snook is a fish, but it just sounds better than sneaked  I got shot twice, no big deal.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm a gunna go shower now. Nd probably eats. Talk you you later

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm a gunna go shower now. Nd probably eats. Talk you you later
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Peace dude! Don't pass out in the shower haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Luucckkyyy. I wish Canada's government wasn't full of *******. I wants a AK47
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I can get an ar15 and convert it to an m16.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Dirk (Aug 14, 2011)

This thread is moving faster than i can scroll!! 



twitch351 said:


> See, the argument there is this: Not EVERYONE thinks that way. I don't think that every arabic or muslim person is a terrorist. And by everyone you mean the ignorant masses of the world. As you said, it is many people around the world; but it's not everyone.  I don't care if you're sorry, if you apologized that's okay with me. But those misconceptions that you say every one else has should not be something you have as well. You know? If I was to think that way that you described I would not likely have many of the friends I do on here, because most of then haven't even been in the...

Click to collapse



The only reason i hang in the XDA OT forum is coz i know you guys are on the same page as me. It's the only place i can hang where people 'get it'!



twitch351 said:


> My point was that pbj is not a weird food, at least not as weird as some of the other things people eat.

Click to collapse



Some people eat dog! It's the only thing weirder than pbj! 



twitch351 said:


> No, the only idiotic thing you do is harm yourself when you're upset. To be able to master your emotions and thoughts is what makes you truly intelligent

Click to collapse



True that! Chuck Norris is the master of all he is, after all!



watt9493 said:


> I have no talents besides auto mechanics and bmx. And when I get mad, I never can do them

Click to collapse



That's two more talents than i have! You bar steward! 



twitch351 said:


> Peace dude! Don't pass out in the shower haha

Click to collapse



Time for me to pass out i think!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> This thread is moving faster than i can scroll!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, you have to stop drinking until you pass out


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

The thread ALWAYS moves ridiculously quick haha 

And yeah that is true, people would tend to stay in OT if they can handle all the different personalities. PBJ isn't weird! 

If you pass out in some random place call Husam, I'll let him out of his package to get you. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Tis is good hot sauussee 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you have to stop drinking until you pass out

Click to collapse



That not the way it works man.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm HUNGRY dammit

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That not the way it works man.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



how would I know, I never tried it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how would I know, I never tried it

Click to collapse



You have never drank till the point of passing out You have so much to yet experience in your life hus


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You have never drank till the point of passing out You have so much to yet experience in your life hus

Click to collapse



I have never drank till any point, and have no intention to do it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have never drank till any point, and have no intention to do it

Click to collapse



Against your religion?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm HUNGRY dammit
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Ten eat sum food dammit


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hai

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Against your religion?

Click to collapse



one of the reasons yeah


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> one of the reasons yeah

Click to collapse



Fair enough. btw, is porn against your religion to?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Fair enough. btw, is porn against your religion to?

Click to collapse



idk, but everybody says yes, and there they are watching it  lol


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Hi Watt
@DD I haz none. Sparky was supposed to take me shopping this morning....He wouldn't get up in time.    

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, but everybody says yes, and there they are watching it  lol

Click to collapse



so premarital sex and porn are out. Is your religion enforced in any way? Sorry bout all the questions, I'm just curious to learn new things

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> so premarital sex and porn are out. Is your religion enforced in any way? Sorry bout all the questions, I'm just curious to learn new things
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



enforced?
explain more please


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Watt
> @DD I haz none. Sparky was supposed to take me shopping this morning....He wouldn't get up in time.
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



That sucks bbd, order in sum food?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Would any if you guys get mad and say something if a guy flirted with your girlfriend?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That sucks bbd, order in sum food?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah....... :/

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Would any if you guys get mad and say something if a guy flirted with your girlfriend?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



i think this would be the perfect time to use your fist


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think this would be the perfect time to use your fist

Click to collapse



It was through a text

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> enforced?
> explain more please

Click to collapse



Is there laws saying do this or don't do that? Based on religious rule's 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Would any if you guys get mad and say something if a guy flirted with your girlfriend?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



How much of a flirt?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is there laws saying do this or don't do that? Based on religious rule's
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



ah, yes, some stuff like drinking, sex, injuring yourself, eating pig meat...etc are, some are left to you or to people who know better in these stuff to decide, if they find it harmful, it's a no go, else is ok

sry but i have to go to sleep now, see you later


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

What the heck is up with your title?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

As you wish


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys, no talk about religion...it is against the rulez. kthx


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

Thread open? Yay! 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW, I didnt even click back before you posted! It was not even open for 30 seconds!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How much of a flirt?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wanting to see her naked

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> WOW, I didnt even click back before you posted! It was not even open for 30 seconds!

Click to collapse



Spaaaammmm

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wanting to see her naked
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Yeah, knock the son of a b!tch out


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, knock the son of a b!tch out

Click to collapse



what he said 

P.S: read op


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, knock the son of a b!tch out

Click to collapse



He lives a state away. If I could, he would learn what teeh taste like

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wanting to see her naked
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Rock his jaw with a bat. Hey, I'm allowed to have anger issues too. Once someone thinks a relationship isn't something that should be taken seriously, and that you can just flirt with someone like that then they deserve an a$$ beating.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what he said
> 
> P.S: read op

Click to collapse



Out of all us you're the one with the most spam posts lol


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Husam! Y u forsake us!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Out of all us you're the one with the most spam posts lol

Click to collapse



nope

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 19,294
User Name	Posts
twitch351	3,456
husam666	3,189
MacaronyMax	2,035
Babydoll25	1,878


and i dont care about my post count anymore as long as its <1000


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He lives a state away. If I could, he would learn what teeh taste like
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



What state? I'll do it if he lives in NY.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official thread*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aight, makes sense. It's gunna suck being a noob again tho.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 19,294
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao, I'm #1! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Rock his jaw with a bat. Hey, I'm allowed to have anger issues too. Once someone thinks a relationship isn't something that should be taken seriously, and that you can just flirt with someone like that then they deserve an a$$ beating.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



He lives a state away. Tell me how kyla was mad st me for telling him off

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight, makes sense. It's gunna suck being a noob again tho.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Y u quote the OP you NB!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Y u quote the OP you NB!

Click to collapse



I'm preparing for being a noob again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ya know I almost didn't post in this thread to begin with because I thought it was pointless.  OOops.  Guess this will be my last post here.  Time to find another thread and hijack it


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What state? I'll do it if he lives in NY.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Jersey

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

unless Husam is just being a HUGE troll


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

I made another thread.  That'll make it easier for this thread to be deleted.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------

